# Equipos de iluminacion (efectos, roboticas, algo de dmx, y mucho DIY)



## alexus (Nov 5, 2008)

Recurro a ustedes en busca de ideas... quiero construirme un equipo de iluminación que proyecte mensajes (para esto pensé en una matriz de leds) o que proyecte gobos (con sus respectivos colores) no busco nada de roboticas, ni dmx, etc etc...

desde ya muchas gracias! un abrazo desde uruguay


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 5, 2008)

Dale una revisión a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-ritmico-motor-luces-16191/

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Nov 6, 2008)

amigo lu-ion, yo participo activamente en ese tema! lo que quiero hacer es "algo" que (definitivamente) proyecto gobos, osea, que dentro solo contenga un disco de colores y otro de gobos, y que estos se muevan por una secuencia o audiorritmico, el problema que tengo es que no se como contar los pasos de los motores para que el giro de estos se siempre multiplo de un numero determinado por la cantidad de posiciones en la que tendra que parar el motor y los grados que avance este por paso. en resumen, quiero construir un proyector que tenga el mecanismo interno de los scanner sin el espejo del cabezal superior.. si no se entiende hago un dibujo..

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 6, 2008)

yo ya abri un tema de lo mesmo hace rato largo


----------



## alexus (Nov 7, 2008)

porque no lo continuamos por aqui? alguien sabe como contar los pasos de un motor paso a paso sin pic ni nada de eso? y que a su vez este gire en ambos sentidos pero siempre numero multiplo de una determinada cantidad de pasos?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 7, 2008)

a mi me dijeron imposible, pegate una leida a mi post 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/pap-drivers-esas-cosas-15355/


----------



## alexus (Nov 10, 2008)

si zeta, yo lei tu post, no se porque la gente solo se limita a los pic, si antes de que estos existieran hacian todo con componentes comunes, ademas no se, pero tienen miedo de compartir los conocimientos, porque podemos ser su competencia...
sigamos nosotros!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 10, 2008)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> sigamos nosotros!




ESE es precisamente el problema


----------



## alexus (Nov 12, 2008)

que paso zeta? te me quedastes! jeje estoy trabajando en una idea para poscicionar los motores, seria con un disco que tenga lineas negras dibujadas y cada 60° una pequeña marca blanca, para que un optoacoplador la detecte y el motor se frene, seria con 6 optos y un contador que vaya corriendo y a sus salidas conecto los led de los optos para que el motor sepa en que marca parar! deciem que te parece!


----------



## alexus (Nov 13, 2008)

zeta, te mando mi idea, decime que te parece, caminemos antes de correr! ejejejeje


----------



## jfranco (Nov 13, 2008)

hola alexis porq mejor no un disco con ranuras en un motor simple ;cuando detecta la ranura q es un vacio un circuito detector hace para el motor..... otro en un tiempo determinado hara mover el motor otra ves hasta q detecte la otra ranura y se detenga .......


----------



## jfranco (Nov 13, 2008)

ahi va mi ejemplo

puedes poner una rueda con gelatinas asi....conectados a un eje con un motor lento  va pasando los colores en un momento el gobo tendra dos colores


----------



## alexus (Nov 13, 2008)

pero la idea es hacerlo con motores paso a paso, que se mueva ritmicamente, por eso mi disco tiene ranuras desfazadas 60°, para seleccionar que gobo o color quiero proyectar.
gracias por sumarte!


----------



## jfranco (Nov 13, 2008)

bueno pero si vas a usar un motor pap vas a tener q usar un driver para este motor como controlas este IC ......lo mas corriente es usar un pic .....pero hay circuitos sin pic para poder controlarlos loq temande es un prototipo ....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 13, 2008)

la rueda de gobos de franco esta bien, pero la de colores tendria que ser igual. los controladores para los pap son faciles, el tema es controlarlo sin ponerle "botonitos". saludos


----------



## jfranco (Nov 14, 2008)

asi los motores paso a paso podemos escoger que avanze un paso o medio paso a la izquierda o derecha ahi van dos botones el asunto seria reemplazar esos tipo de botoncitos por algun circuito que controle la señal de avanze  y direccion...


----------



## alexus (Nov 14, 2008)

haber si se entiende el dibujo que realize, me faltaria que el motor gire hacia ambos lados, igual creo que no seria muy necesario!
acepto criticas constructivas!


----------



## alexus (Nov 14, 2008)

aclaracion, o mejor dicho correcion, en el bloque superior derecho, yo escribi filtro pasa graves o medios, creo qu debe ser un audioritmico de un cnal con filtro pasa medios o graves, ahora si  hecha la aclaracion!


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 14, 2008)

amigo alexus, muy interesante el proyecto que hasta me voy a hacer uno, pero veo un "problema":
si lo pensas hacer audiorritmico va a cambiar de gobo cada que halla un grave, eso significa que no vas a apreciar los gobos porque van a cambiar muy rapido. sugiero un divisor para que por ejemplo cada 4 golpes cambie de figura, se haria con un 4017 y los graves serian el clock, o con contadores como HC4020 o HC4040.
saludos, cualquier cosa hago un esquema


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 14, 2008)

a mi me gustaria poder elegir que gobo y que color usar en determinado momento, sumado a eso que cambie de gobo y color audiorritmicamente, me parece mas interesante y mas real a los equipos originales


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 14, 2008)

y tenes posibilidades de usar un puerto usb de la compu(o el paralelo de ultima)? porq tengo una buena idea


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 15, 2008)

alexus hola

si vas bien encaminado con eso d leer y controlar el motor pap, eso del disco con ranuras es 1 codificador rotativo
y justamente es asi como se controlan los motores pap, si tiene s que comparar lo que t envia el codificador y lo que t envia el contador, para poder hacer el control
lo ideal es q hagas el coficador con el codigo binario insitu, osea te des el trabaja de tallar el codificador con la tabla de verdad o los valores que kieres hacer el control, esos codificadores se llaman codificadores absolutos.
yo diseñe 1 sistema que compara 2 numeros binarios, y 1 de ellos viene de 1 motor el otro es de 1 contador. y a la salida hay 1 dato con el cual se trabaja o se da la aplicacion que se kiera.

pero vas bien encaminado

suerte y comenta tus avances

saludos sres.


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 15, 2008)

amigo alexus

stube viendo tu eskema electrico y tengo 1 duda, haces todo con 1 solo motor pap?
o hay mas?

saludos d chile


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola, me sumare en lo que pueda a esto, se ve interesante.

fefandoae: Cual es tu idea con el puerto USB? 

Vengo siguiendo el tema en silencio porque en realidad no entiendo mucho de motores y esas cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 15, 2008)

usar un ftdi232 para conseguir 12 bits de datos y con eso ya se podrian manejar como minimo tres motores paso a paso... y hacer un efecto con leds.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 15, 2008)

Para proyectar mensajes habria que hacer algo parecido (o igual ya que no es nada del otro mundo) a esto:
YouTube - American DJ Under The Hood: LED Messenger

Miren los que dicen "under the hood" para sacar ideas:
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=adjlighting&p=r


----------



## xamir (Nov 15, 2008)

Pero dime tienes idea de como es el circuito del LED messenger ?
Como funciona ?
La lista de componentes ?
Todo para armarlo ?
Si lo tienes por favor facilita ese dato 
Bye


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 15, 2008)

Se usan registros de desplazamiento.

y con el usb esto es lo que tengo armado para probar:
YouTube - LED EFFECT


----------



## alexus (Nov 17, 2008)

arubaro: 
gracias por tu sugerencia, yo ya lo habia pensado asi, definitivamente sera asi! el audiorritmico con el filtro para graves o medios (q me recomiendan?) que sea clock de un 4017 y a la 3 o 4 salia, el pulso para que el motor gire.

e-nixx: subite tu esquema por aqui! jeje y es un motor para cada aplicacion, gobos, colores, etc.
zeta, con el disco que propuse, te mencione que un contador encendia el led de un optoacoplador... mantenes los optos en su lugar, y colocas los led de estos en la salida del contador que quieras.

aca subo otra idea, en este caso necesito (y es donde les pido ayuda) que al arrancar "el equipo" el motor gire lento hasta que el disco de gobos, colores, etc.. (va a llevar una SOLA pequeña ranura sobre un gobo, color, etc. para que un optoacoplador abierto la detecte, se detenga el motor y empieze a correr circuito que adjunto, la controladora del motor que menciono es esa con las compuertas exor y el 4027 que anda por todos lasdos, si alguien quiere lo adjunto!

ideas, sugerencias, etc.. seran aceptadas!

ah me gustaria que no se mezclen los temas! sigamos adelante con el proyector de gobos, puede ser? desde ya gracias a todos por su colaboracion!
especialmente a arubaro, fernadoae, zeta!


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 18, 2008)

fernando: muy bueno tu proyecto, al motor lo controlas con el USB?

alexus: lo mas sencillo y practico seria el 4017 y estaria bueno ponerle un selector a las salidas para elegir de cual de ellas tomas la señal (nose si se entiende), asi no es fijo


----------



## jfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

va tomando forma el proyecto.... pero si es ritmico no se podrian ver los gobos ni los colores lo mejor seria seleccionar en que grave se moveria  como dijeron seria al 4 o 5  grave me pareceria bien......lo otro seria escoger que gobo y que color poryectar ... entonces tenemos dos modos de usuario uno ritmico y  otro escogiendo el gobo y color....e visto gobos rotativos como seran colocados o como se moveran....otro asunto seria la proyecion que tipo de lente usar para lograr el efecto


----------



## alexus (Nov 19, 2008)

gracias arubaro, te entendi... 
jfranco, caminemos antes de correr!

ahora lo que necesito es diseñar un circuito que: haga girar el motor hasta que un optoacoplador abierto detecte una ranura que esta sobre un gobo y ahi corte la alimentacion de este circuito y active el otro (el de los 4017)

alguna idea?


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 19, 2008)

Lo que pode hacer es usar un optoacoplador de barrera.. y usando el pulso que produce accionar el reset de un Fliflop R/S... 
Osea... mandas un pulso al set.... tu motor empieza a girar, la rueda gira hasta la posicion deseada y ahi acciona el opto y resetea... esa es mi idea... aunque ya tengo medio abandonado el proyecto del scanner  

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=TiPpFeHlEr978&view=videos


----------



## alexus (Nov 24, 2008)

hola gente, fernando arubario, zeta, etc.. aqui les adjunto el circuito que uitilizo para controlar los paso a paso de las ruedas de gobos y la rueda de colores y la controladora que siemrpe nombro..

fernando gracias por tu sugerencia, probare a ver que sale y despues comento.

alguien sabe como hacer la rueda de gobos y que lampara utilizar? desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 24, 2008)

Podrias usar un led de 10W con lente de 20 grados (si es que te sobran 100$)


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 24, 2008)

hola amigos

si la opcion de usar 1 led es muy acosejable cmo dice fernando, por el hecho de poder controlarlo, puedes incluso agregarle la funcion de stroboscopika, no es mala idea jejejjejejeje. incluso imaginate si usas 1 led RGB la gloria misma jajjajjajja.
los equipos profecionales traen cmo fuente de iluminacion ampolletas halogenas o haluros metalicos,
pero los hace muy delicados y generan calor cmo lokos, ademas de la vida util, el led no tiene competencia.

saludos amigos ;-)


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 25, 2008)

hola gente
el problema con los led de esa potencia es que por lo menos donde yo vivo no se consiguen, nose se si alexus los conseguira. lo que se podria hacer es una placa con unos 8 o 10 de 5mm. por lo demas es lo que mas conviene y como dijo e-nixx se puede hacer strobo y no se necesitaria una fuente tan grande.
saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 25, 2008)

Podes comprarlos online, yo pedi 100 blanco frio de 12000mcd y no tuve ningun problema. La pagina es: www.dled.com.ar , fijate en mercadolibre que tienen publicadas un par de ofertas tmb.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 25, 2008)

fernando, cuanto pagaste los leds?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 25, 2008)

aaa, ya vi los costos, los de la casa del led venden mas barato, y en cantidad es bastante la diferencia


----------



## alexus (Nov 27, 2008)

como andan? no me llegan anuncios de respuesta! 

del circuito que publique que me dicen gente?

arubaro, yo voy a averiguar en el centro (montevideo) por los led y despues te digo, yo soy de las piedras, canelones, y junto varios mandados para hacer todo junto...

tambien se podria usar lamparas halogenas o dichroicas creo que no habria problema, a no ser que la luz no es blanca blanca, pero despues creo que nada mas, y por el strobo no creo que tengan problemas! dede ya gracias!

alguien sabe como hacer los gobos? yo probe con papel acetato e imrpesora laser, queda bien, pero ustedes con los que saben jejejejejejejeje


----------



## alexus (Nov 27, 2008)

arubaro, en mercado libre hay una casa de fray bentos que tiene dichroicas y halogenas para efectos y roboticas a precio... por ahora nada mas


----------



## arubaro22 (Nov 28, 2008)

gracias alexus, aca tambien hay una casa de iluminacion pero de esos led no hay.
lo de los gobos yo tengo pensado imprimirlos en transparencias con impresora laser, creo que es la solucion mas a nuesto alcance. lo otro seria "recortar"  una lamina metalica (tipo de las latitas) con las formas, pero al ser chicos los dibujos nose como iran a quedar, pruebo y aviso si anda
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 28, 2008)

las transparencias se bancan un poco de calor, pero que pasa con la alta temperatura que levantan las lamparas? por que que levanta levanta hasta una simple dicroica. lo de las lamparas yo tengo el problema que tengo de 24v 250w, pero que transformador tendria que usar, pffff, encima que no tengo presupuesto se me va en un transformador, y una fuente smps la verdad ni idea de como hacerla, aunque tengo planos. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 28, 2008)

Y para eso vienen con coolers, algunas tienen 2 uno que mete aire y otro que lo extrae... problema inexistente si usas leds de alta potencia( le podes poner un disipador bien chico y un cooler de 486).
si queres una fuente conmutada para dicroicas no la tenes que hacer vos... por lo menos en Neuquen se consiguen en el EASY, no se si de 250W... pero vienen ya hechas.Yo tengo una y son bien chicas.
Ahh Zeta si el espacio no es problema siempre queda la alternativa de la fuente de pc


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 28, 2008)

las fuentes de dicroica son de 50w nada mas, la fuente de pc se tendria que modificar nop? por que 24 no tira por ninguna salida, y en todo caso se banca la potencia?sigo insistiendo que los leds son la mejor opcion. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 28, 2008)

-Coincido con vos! los leds son lo mejor aunque no lo mas barato(creo)! jeje el de 10W el mejor precio que vi es de 100 pesitos. Capaz que con otra alternativa terminas gastando lo mismo, no se.

-Para las dicroicas vi hasta 150W... hay que investigar.

-24V en una fuente de pc ni ahi! pero en los 12V las mas baratas te dan hasta 18A (216W)... pero mas grandes tmb hay.

-Podes poner dos fuentes en serie sin inconvenientes (24V@18A).El transformador es mas pesado, mas caro....

-Si lo haces con led lo podes usar en el auto, los de alta potencia funcionan con mas de 10V por lo tanto no hay tanta caida en el regulador.Quiza hasta podes usar el lm317 como fuente de Icte. 

Conclusiones: Compra un led, un disipador, un cooler chico, la lente para concentrar el haz y ya casi est'a jeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 28, 2008)

igual para investigar viene bien un led de 1w por 15 o 3w por 30 mangos, hay un efecto de americandj que usa un solo led de 3w, starball, aca dejo el video de un fan de esta luminaria. demas esta decir que solo consume 10  en total

YouTube - My new light the Starball LED DMX

solo para que se vea la diferencia de una lampara comun y un led de 3w. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 28, 2008)

lesd ejo este otro video que salio hace poco, un under the hood de los efectos con led

YouTube - American DJ Under the Hood Tri LED Series

y aca el video del sunray

YouTube - American DJ Sunray LED

igual si se fijan en el usuario van a encontrar todos los videos de americandj, por que es el usuario de la empresa. hay efectos que usan leds azul rojo y verde y tienen toda la gama de colores, encima los under the hood muestran poir adentro como estan armados, mirenlos. saludos


edito

otro video del mismo fan de los equipos de adj:


YouTube - My New Light the American DJ Sunray Tri LED


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 28, 2008)

Esos ya los habia visto hace bastante, y para darse una idea estan muy buenos! si mostraran mejor la parte constructiva muchooo mejor... pero bue...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 28, 2008)

hay algunos que si muestran todas las partes interiores, pero bue, mas no se les puede pedir, es con lo que hacen guita. vos, yo, los vimos, pero tal vez algun interesado en este tema no vio esos vids. saludos


----------



## alexus (Nov 29, 2008)

aqui, es muy dificil  encontrar leds de esa potencia, y si los hay, no salen baratos... encima la casa de equipos de iluminacion que hay, si bien tienen muuuuuuuuuy buenos equipos, partes, etc ... los precios no dejan ni acercarte a la vitrina! seguramente utilize una dicroica, de ultima tiro un par de metros de conductor 2x1mm bajo goma y la conecto a un cargador de baterias de coche, porque no creo que encuentre otra solucion, porque 220 directo no creo!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

Alguien tiene la hoja de datos de los motores em-234 y em-235? Porque no se si estan discontinuados o que pero no encuentro nada.

Si a alguien le interesa alguno de estos motores que me mande un privado. los 4 mas chicos son bipolares.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2008)

ese motor que esta en el medio, el que tiene los bujes, que marca es? por que se parece demasiado a uno que tengo yo, sacado de una diskettera de 5 1/2. y de los 2 que nombras, son de una epson, no? los otros parecen de lexmark o algo asi. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

Si, son de una Epson... supongo que trabajan a 5V, mi idea es usarlos para mover una lampara de 60 leds que me arme (lindo para soldar y hacer las perforaciones).

Mas adelante lo que pienso( lo pienso nomas...porque generalmente despues no hago nada) es hacer una matriz de leds mas chica pero microcontrolada y con una lupa hacer que proyecte mensajes..
usando una lupa comun se ven los puntos  muy parecidos a los del led messenger de Adj.   a menos de la mitad del precio.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

Ah y no se nada sobre el motor que me preguntas. No tiene NADA escrito. Asi son estos fabricantes!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2008)

si no me equivoco los pap de las impresoras epson usan la mesma tension del transformador de alimentacion mecos un par de volts, pero no en todos los casos, dejame que busco los mios y te digo, por que me parece que en los mios dice la tension, pero no estoy seguro, eso de los leds esta muy bueno, seguilo desarrollando. saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 5, 2008)

fernando, yo he trabajdo con motores pap de impresoras, los uso con 12 volt, anda muy bien, con menos tension pierden pasos, mejor dicho, pierden fuerza!

usalos con 12 volt tranquilo!

zeta: hay que ignorarlos! jeje

a los que participan de este post!, nadie tiene ninguna duda sobre el pryecto para tratarla por aqui?

yo si, la rueda de gobos como recomiendan hacerla?

despues, para los mas experimentados, fernando, zeta, arubaro, etc: saben que es lo que va alojado y que partes son las que llevan las cabezas moviles "en su cabeza"? rueda de gobos, rueda de colores, lente, lampara, motores para las ruedas, y algo mas? osea, las partes que componen la cabeza! no todo el equipo, osea no lo que va en la base.

desde ya muchas gracias! y arriba!


----------



## jfranco (Dic 5, 2008)

hola fernando q  tipo de leds son los que has puesto si acercas mas la lupa que sucede esta interesante ese proyector que sucede si la distancia es mas lejos digamos unos 15 metros se ve igual


----------



## Guest (Dic 5, 2008)

jfranco dijo:
			
		

> ... que sucede si la distancia es mas lejos digamos unos 15 metros se ve igual


La intensidad luminica creo que era igual a la distancia al cuadrado.


----------



## jfranco (Dic 5, 2008)

claro podra ser pero segun la foto de fernando la distancia seran unos 2 o 3 metros se ve nitidamente pero como se ve la imagen proyectada a uns 15 metros creo q ahi es el punto de trabajo me parece que tendria que enfocar el lente acercandolo mas o alejandolo del punto de luz ...segun veo en los scaner profesionales llevan varios lentes uno delante del otro quedando el lente que  va delante como el enfoque ....saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2008)

en la pagina de youtube de americandj se ve que es una sola lente, pero enorme, creo que de fresnel


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

Los leds son unos blanco frio (los blanco calido son esos que iluminan mas amarillo) de alto brillo de 13000mCD (milicandelas) con una apertura de 15 grados.

El tema de la distancia de la lupa lo tenes que ir ajustando dependiendo la distancia a la que este la pared para que sean siempre "puntos" bien definidos, sino se ven borrosos...

Aca tenes una foto de lo que se usa en luces comerciales:
http://parts.americandj.com/ProductsList.aspx?ProductLine=REVO ROLLER LED
Es el "LENS HOLDER FOR REVO SCAN/ROLL"
No me acordaba de esa seccion de la pagina pero al ver las partes nos podemos dar una idea del funcionamiento.

Y en 15 metros te diria que se ven bien, lo unico es ajustar la distancia de la lupa.


----------



## jfranco (Dic 5, 2008)

el proyecto de fernando se ve muy bien la habitacion tiene  mucha luz todavia . por las ventanas ....y aun asi se ve nitidamente ..que pasaria si ponemos dos lupas uno frente al otro a una distancia pequeña unos 10 o 20 cmts y a unos cm del punto de luz(leds)  ese efecto se le llama tunel amigos...saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

Sipo, asi es, en el led messenger es un fresnel. Aunque yo en la parte de optica estoy muerto! no se mucho. Mas que nada uso el metodo prueba y error.
Aunque cuando tenga un rato me voy a dar una vuelta por alguna casa de fotografia para aclarar mis dudas sobre lentes y demas.
Y si mis conocimientos no me fallan el fresnel tiene el mismo efecto que una lupa pero es mas delgado...esa es la ventaja... creo...
Ahh alguno sabe como pasar alimentacion a algo que gira? porque la de usar rodamientos a bolillas funciona bien pero usar mas de 2 ya se complica. (es para armar un cabezal movil)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2008)

y con carbones?, eso usan los efectos


----------



## jfranco (Dic 5, 2008)

la cabeza movil da toda la vuelta me parece que tiene ciertos grados y vuelve .....carbones mejos usar los rodamientos como los leds usan poco amperaje con unos pequeños servirian ....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2008)

en los modelos caros pega la cantidad de vueltas que quieras, pero en la mayoria estan bloquedos a un cierto angulo


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

El tema de usar carbones lo pense, pero por 300mA no se justifica tanto trabajo 
Lo que se me ocurre hacer es una pcb con dos pistas circulares (o mas) y  usar unos resortes bien pequeños de los que saque de las impresoras (los que sostienen las ruedas guia del papel)...
Y es cierto que los cabezales solo giran un angulo (max 520) pero en mi caso como pienso usar motores pap con logica digital (porq micros no tengo y programador tampoco, por ahora la teoria nomas jaj.. quiza mas adelante haga la inversion)no tengo control de los limites de movimiento.
Ademas tuve oportunidad de reparar un par de cabezales y el sistema es medio malo.Pasan los cables por el centro del eje... pero a la larga terminan dando problemas porque se flexionan mucho.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

jeje aca encontre lo que necesito 
http://parts.americandj.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=Z-200/180      &ProductLine=OS-404L
Alguna idea para hacer 2 de esos y que me muevan mi lampara de leds de un lado a otro? Creo que se lo conoce como "search light"
Una vez teniendo algo similar hecho ya se puede seguir con el proyecto del "led messenger made in fde"
Ah y no se sorprendan cuando me vean en una berlingo con algo como la de la ultima foto pero con leds! calculo que necesito como 10000


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

Revisen en la pagina que les pase que hay ruedas de gobos coloreados bien baratas.


----------



## Guest (Dic 6, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Revisen en la pagina que les pase que hay ruedas de gobos coloreados bien baratas.


Please Note: At this time the products offered on this web site are for sale and shipment within the 50 United States only. For parts orders outside the 50 United States please contact our service department at 1-323-582-2650.

Y yo que andaba buscando espejos exagonales...


----------



## alexus (Dic 6, 2008)

aca se les conoce como seguidores o reflectores, se usan para detectar aviones, yo me hice dos de esos, los uso paa desfiles de modas y cosas asi,  con lamparas de xenon de coche! quedaron prolijos!
ah el tema de los carbones es que tienen muuuuuuuuucha caida de tension y calientan horrores, para mi cabeza movil uso el sistema de los cables por el eje, facil de hacer, hay que usar cablesa siliconados!


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 6, 2008)

alexus: por lo que he visto hasta ahora y en los videos de ADJ las cabezas moviles son efectos gobos y similares, solo que se muven en 2 ejes. (si me equivoco que me corrijan)

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 6, 2008)

Exacto, tienen dos movimientos: "pan" y "tilt".
Alguien tiene la pcb del circuito que subi? porq es un dolor de cabeza! (por no decir otra cosa)  no puedo conseguir que el ruteo automatico quede bien.
Estaria bueno hacer algo como la primer foto y ponerle un led de 3-5-10 W adentro.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 6, 2008)

fernando, los motores esos que pusiste los numeros que marca son? por que busque los mios,el em-257 es marca astrosyn, tengo el 258 tambien pero no dice marca. en una oportunidad me comunique con los de astrosyn para pedirle data de estos motores, su respuesta fue la siguiente:

Thank you for your enquiry.We regret that this motor is not one of our products.It is manufactured by Minebea Co Ltd who use the trade name Astrosyn.This is not connected to Astrosyn International Technology Ltd.Please see http://www.eminebea.com/content/html/en/hybrid_list/index.shtml. si tenes suerte en tu motor debajo de el numero em blabla tenes el tipe que seria algo asi como 17pm-k(en mi caso) buscas ese numero en la pagina web que puse aca y con suerte tenes las caracteristicas del motor.

ahora pido la ayudita:

tengo los siguientes motores:



esto es de una impresora lexmark, con toda su placa logica y ambos motores



estos son provenientes de disketteras de 5 1/2



estos son lo de la epson, los 257 y 258



y esta es la pequeña placa logica de la epson con su fuente.

ahora, cual es la forma mas barata de poder hacer funcionar estos motores? por que los tengo parados al pedo y se me ocurre que puedo usar alguna de las piezas logicas de las impresoras, alguna idea salvadora?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 7, 2008)

facil, que funcionen de alguna forma, sin pic por que no se progamar, y que sirva para este proyecto


----------



## wiilder (Dic 7, 2008)

Lo realizamos sin Pic no ay problema, pero después lo hacemos con pic veras que es censillo y saldrá muchísimo más pequeño, á describe todo lo que el circuito quieres que haga.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2008)

el circuito ese que subi sirve. pero alguien que me haga la pcb


----------



## alexus (Dic 8, 2008)

yo hago el cpb (de la controladora verdad?) pero fernando ayudame para hacer el sistema del espejo de los scanner, tipo roboscan o cosas asi, es decir, la electronica, poruqe nunca vi uno funcionando, ni de cerca! jejeje dede ya gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2008)

Si, la pcb del circuito que subi mas arriba... porque yo estuve un rato tratando de hacer el ruteo en el eagle probando varias posiciones y no logre el 100%. 
Y para mover el espejo sirve (igual a mi no me interesa poder controlar la posicion de forma manual pero se podria hacer tmb). Porque alimentamos la entrada "STEP" con pulsos de un 555 y de ahi le ponemos dos contactos para limitar el recorrido, o sea que cuando llegue a un limite invierta la señal del pin de direccion( esto se hace facil con un flipflop tipo T).


----------



## alexus (Dic 8, 2008)

oka, mañana ya subo el pcb! je pero yo quiero algo mas elaborado, que cuente los pasos etc... fernando podrias expliacarme mas o menos el funcionamiento de espejo de los scanner?
y contame que andas por inventar? el seguidor con leds?


----------



## jfranco (Dic 8, 2008)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> alexus: por lo que he visto hasta ahora y en los videos de ADJ las cabezas moviles son efectos gobos y similares, solo que se muven en 2 ejes. (si me equivoco que me corrijan)
> 
> saludos


asi es arubaro son dos ejes con un motor en cada uno de ellos en el otro extremo tenemos otro eje con un rodamiento pequeño a presion en el eje para que ayude a mover todo el aparato .. tipo chumacera para los contactos prefiero los rodamientos ya que no hacen falsos contactos como las pistas de baquelita o recalientan como los carbones....  hay rodamientos  de todos tamaños e incluso pueden soldarse con estaño y fijar nuestro cable  e puesto tres o mas de ellos en un solo eje como dice alexus  es preferible el cordon siliconado para el calor o cordon asbestado ....


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2008)

En realidad lo mas complicado del espejo de los escanner es la parte de control (para los que no tenemos pics ni grabador ). pero si lo que te interesa es la parte constructiva te dejo unos videos con dos alternativas: Servos de radiocontrol y motores p.a.p.
Los motores del video me parece que son de 200 pasos por vuelta, aunque cualquiera funciona.Es mas que nada para que sea mas suave el movimiento.

YouTube - Movimiento del espejo de mi Scanner movil
YouTube - Espejo para el escanner Kmpos DMX pero con motores PAP

Lo que me estoy armando es un seguidor con leds( audiorritmico, intermitente) pero mas adelante tengo ganas de hacer una matriz controlada para conseguir mejores efectos y poner una lupa para aumentar el alcance...


Alguien me tira una lista de los ic cmos que sean ff tipo T?


----------



## wiilder (Dic 8, 2008)

Disculpen creo que ya están avanzados, en lo que quería ayudar en el diseño de circuitería electrónica que es lo que me gusta hacer, si quieres un circuito que te cuenten los pasos del motor es censillo  que sucede es que no entiendo que es lo que quieres realizar si te interesa la ayuda so lo describe todo lo que quieres que haga el circuito electrónico y comienzo a realizarlo.

Si te refieres  a la matriz en la que salen mensajes como los de publicidad te puedo pasar un circuito sin Pic’s para una matriz de 7*32 pero usa una memoria, en donde grabas los mensajes que deseas que salgan y hacerlo rítmico seria cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2008)

Ahora que me pongo a pensarlo lo puedo implementar con un 4020 compartiendo el clock de los motores y alimentando la entrada de direccion con alguna de las salidas... ahi ya puedo invertir el giro en 2-4-8-16-32-64... pasos.

y la matriz de 7*32 es demasiado pero lo podemos adaptar, subi el esquema asi lo vemos


----------



## alexus (Dic 9, 2008)

wiilder dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen creo que ya están avanzados, en lo que quería ayudar en el diseño de circuitería electrónica que es lo que me gusta hacer, si quieres un circuito que te cuenten los pasos del motor es censillo  que sucede es que no entiendo que es lo que quieres realizar si te interesa la ayuda so lo describe todo lo que quieres que haga el circuito electrónico y comienzo a realizarlo.
> 
> Si te refieres  a la matriz en la que salen mensajes como los de publicidad te puedo pasar un circuito sin Pic’s para una matriz de 7*32 pero usa una memoria, en donde grabas los mensajes que deseas que salgan y hacerlo rítmico seria cuestión de tiempo.



hola tocayo! te cuento lo que quiero hacer, lo que quiero hacer es el sistema de el espejo de los scanner tipo martin roboscan y cosas asi, como lo que se muestra en el segundso video que subio fernando.. se utilizan dos motores pap, uno para el plano horizontal y el otro para el vertical, osea, los motores tienen que ir y volver determinados pasos, pero nunca pasarse de cierta cantidad, por ejemplo 100 pasos a la derecha y 100 a la izquierda, dentro de esos limites pude ser cualquier combinacion, osea, avanza 10 retrocede 10, avanza 15 retrocede 15, pero que sea audiorritmico! desde ya te agradezco por la voluntad, y si alguien quiere aportar algo mas sobre el funcionamiento de este mecanismo para que wiilder tenga una idea mas pulida, creo que se sera de ayuda!


----------



## alexus (Dic 9, 2008)

para los del foro que les interese, en especial a fernando qeu andaba buscando información,  aqui algunos integrados: 


```
4001 IC, NOR 4/2 INPUT 
4001SMD IC, CMOS 4001 SURFACE MOUNTING DEVICES 
4002 IC, DUAL 4-IN NOR GATE 
4007 IC, DUAL COMP. PAIR WITH INVERTER 
4008 IC, 4 BIT FULL ADDER 
4009 IC, HEX INV. BUFF 
4010 IC, NON-INVERTING BUFF. 
40106 IC, HEX SCHMITT TRIGGER (74C14) INVERTE
4011BCP IC, 
4011BE IC, QUAD 2-INPUT NAND GATE 
4011BETEXAS CMOS, 
4011F CMO, 
4011SMD IC, CMOS SURFACE MOUNTING DEVICE 
4012 IC, DUAL 4-IN NAND GATE 
4013 IC, FLIP FLOP D DUAL SET/RESET 
4014 IC, 8 STAGE STATIC SHIFT REGISTER 
4015 IC, SHIFT REGISTER 4 STAGE DUAL 
4016 IC, QUAD BILATERAL SWITCH 
40162 IC, CNTR PROG. BCD W/SYNC. CLEAR 
40175BE QUAD FLIP FLOP 
4017BE IC, DECADE COUNTER 
4017F IC, DECADE COUNTER 
4017SGS IC, DECADE COUNTER 
4017TEXAS IC, DECADE COUNTER 
4018 IC, PRESETTABLE DIVIDE-BY-N COUNTER 
4019 IC, 4-POLE DOUBLE-THROW DATA SELECTOR 
40192 IC, DECADE UP/DOWN CTR (74C192) 
4020 IC, COUNTER 14-STAGE BINARY/RIPPLE 
4021 IC, SHIFT REGISTER 8 STAGE STATIC 
4023 IC, TRIPLE 3-IN NAND GATE 
4024 IC, CMOS 7-STAGE BINARY CONTROL 
4025 IC, TRIPLE 3 INPUT NOR GATE 
4026 IC, DECADE COUNTER DIVIDER 
4027 IC, DUAL J.K. M/S FLIP-FLOP 
4028 IC, BCD TO DECIMAL DECODER 
4029 IC, PRESETTABLE UP/DOWN COUNTER 
4030 IC, QUADRUPLE EXOR GATES FNR 
4031 IC, 64 BIT STATIC SHIFT REGISTER 
4032 IC, TRIPLE SERIAL ADDER 
4033 IC, DECADE CNTER W/7-SEG DECODED OUTP 
4034 IC, 8 STAGE BIDIRECTIONAL REGISTER 
4035 IC, 4 STAGE SHIFT REGISTER 
4038 IC, TRIPLE SERIAL ADDER NEGATIVE LOGIC 
4040 IC, COUNTER 12-STAGE BINARY/RIPPL 
4041 IC, QUAD TTL BUFFER 
4042 IC, QUAD D LATCH 
4043 IC, QUAD 3 STATE R/S LATCH NOR 
4044 IC, QUAD 3 STATE R/S LATCH NAND 
4046 IC, PLL MICROPOWER 
4047 IC, MONOESTABLE/ASTABLE MULTIVIBRATOR 
4048 IC, EXPANDABLE 8-INPUT GATE 
4049 IC, HEX/BUFFER/CONVERTING INVERT. 
4049SMD IC, CMOS SURFACE MOUNTING DEVICE 
4050 IC, BUFFER CONVERTER HEX 
4051 IC, 8-CHANNEL MULTIPLEXER 
4052 IC, DUAL 4-CHANNEL MULTIPLEXER 
4053 IC, TR 2-CH ANALOG. MUX 
4054 IC, 4 SEG DISPLAY DRIVER FOR LCD APPLI 
4055 IC, BCD TO 7 SEGT DECODER FOR LCD APPLIC
4056 CMOS,BCD T O7 SEGMENTS DECODER/DRIVER WI
4060 IC, COUNTER OSCILLATOR 14-STAGE 
4066 IC, ANALOG MULTIPLEX/DEMULTIPLEX 
4066SMD **** 
4067 IC, 16 CHANNEL MULTIPLEXER 
4068 IC, 8-INPUT NAND GATE 
4069 IC, HEX INVERTER 
4070 IC, QUAD EX. OR GATE (74C86) 
4071 IC, QUAD 2-1 OR GATE 
4072 IC, DUAL 4 IMPUT OR GATE 
4073 IC, TRIPLE 3-IN AND GATE 
4075 IC, TRIPLE 3-IN OR GATE 
4076 IC, TRI-STATE D FLIP-FLOP 
4076VENETROL IC, TRI-STATE D FLIP-FLOP "BE" 
4077 IC, QUAD EXCLUSIVE NOR 
4078 IC, 8-INPUT NOR/OR 
4081 IC, QUAD 2-INPUT AND GATE 
4082 IC, DUAL 4-1 AND GATE 
4086 IC, EXP 4-WIDE 2 INP AN OR INVERTER 
4090 IC, OCTAL SHIFT /COUNT REGISTER TRANSEIV
4093 IC, SCHMITT TRIGGER NAND 4/2 INPUT 
4094 IC, 8 STAGE BUS REGISTER 
4095 IC, JK FLIP FLOP NON INVERTER JK 
4096 IC, JK FLIP-FLOP NON-INVERTING 
4098 IC, COS/MOS DUAL MONOS. MULTIBRATOR 
4099 IC, 8 BIT LATCH 
41175 **** 
4501 IC, 3 DUAL 4-IN NAND & 2-IN NOR/OR 
4502 IC, STROBED HEX INVERTER 
45026 **** 
45028 **** 
4503 IC, TRI-STATE HEX BUFFER 
4504 IC, CONVERTER CMOS/TTL TTL/CMOS 
4510 IC, BCD UP/DOWN COUNTER 
4511 IC, BCD TO 7-SEG COMMON CATODE 
4512 IC, SELECTOR DATA 8 CHANNEL 
4513 **** 
4514 IC, 4 BIT LATCH 4-TO-16 LINE DECODER 
4515 IC, 4 BIT LATCH 4-TO-16 LINE DECODER 
4516 IC, BINARY UP/DOWN COUNTER 
4517 IC, 
4518 IC, DUAL BCD UP COUNTER 
4519 IC, 4-BIT AND-OR SELECTOR 
4520 IC, DUAL BINARY COUNTER 
4521 IC, 24-STAGE FREQUENCY DIVIDER 
4522 IC, PRESETTAB BCD DIVIDE BY N COUNTER 
4526 IC, BINARY DIVIDE BY N COUNTER 
4527 IC, BCD RATE MULTIPLIER 
4528 IC, DUAL RETRIGG. MONOESTABLE MULTIVIB 
4529 IC, DUAL 4 SINGLE 8 CHAN DATA SELECT 
4532 IC, 8 BIT PRIORITY ENCODER 
4536 IC, PROGRAMMABLE TIMER 
4538 IC, DUAL MONOSTABLE MULTIVIBRATOR 
4541-ON C 
4541F IC, TIMER OSCILLATOR PROGR. FAIRCHILD 
4541MOTOROLA IC, EXCLUSIVO GENTE 
4541NATIONAL IC, EXCLUSIVO GENTE NATIONAL 
4541TEXAS IC, 
4543 IC, BCD TO 7 SEGMENT LATCH/DECODER/DR 
45436 IC, DTMF DECODER 
45436P DTMF DECODER EXCLUSIVO WONG 4LC5436P 
45443 **** 
45447 IC, 
4547 IC, BCD 7 SEGMENT LATCH/DRIVER 
45505 IC, LIN BETTER PROG PROC DEVI 
4555 IC, BINARY TO 1-4 DECODER HIGH 
4556 IC, DUAL BINARY TO 1 OF 4 DECOD/DEMUX 
4558 IC, BCD 7 SEGMENT DECODER 
4561 IC, 9'S COMPLEMENTER 
4572 IC, HEX GATE 
4582 IC, LOOK AHEAD CARRY GENERATOR 
4583 IC, DUAL SCHMITT TRIGGER 
4584 IC, CMOS HEX SCHMITT TRIGGER 
4585 IC, 4-BIT MAGNITUDE COMPARATOR 
75T204 IC, EQUIVALE AL MC145436 EDC
```


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 9, 2008)

hola a todos, encontre esta web y me parecio interesante y la comparto con ustedes ya que tambien hay proyectos de efectos.
http://www.electronicakmpos.es

saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 10, 2008)

no se me queden che!

arubaro, vos en que andas? 

fernando, tu creacion, sera tipo cabeza movil? exito en u proyecto, y no descuides el montaje final, la presentacion lo es todo! jejejeje 

yo me estoy armando un scanner.

saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 10, 2008)

yo por ahora con ideas, despues de un examen voy a "arreglar" un efecto que hice hace tiempo, lo voy a hacer audiorritmico con un PAP porque ahora anda solo, y despues me voy a hacer un gobo
aca dejo unas fotos de mi efecto (tiene algo de polvo porque esta archivado desde hace como tres años)
espero ver el scaner asi como vimos tu laser

saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 10, 2008)

a lo conozco! pienso hacerme uno de esos! pero con un prisma de base triangular, o si puedo de hexagonal.. los vidrios como los pintastes, o como los coloreastes?!

motor pap audiorritmico? avanzemos juntos con esa idea poruqe me interesa y necesito "audiorritmificar" jejeje motores pap


----------



## alexus (Dic 10, 2008)

a que lampara usastes?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 10, 2008)

Si, voy a hacer un cabezal movil, una "search light" con leds, y un escanner. Los 3 si me da el tiempo (y la cabeza)     

El escanner ya lo tengo bien avanzado respecto al funcionamiento.Me quedaria armarlo y hacerlo bonito.

El primero con un cubo con 4 espejos no me gust'o nada: 
YouTube - DIY LED EFFECT - EFECTO LED CASERO

Este ya me gusto mas: 
La parte de control esta hecha con un 555 para el clock, un 4017 para que gire un poco y se detenga, y un driver con cuatro transistores tip41c.

YouTube - DIY LED EFFECT - EFECTO LED CASERO
YouTube - DIY LED EFFECT - EFECTO LED CASERO

Quiza no se vea tan luminoso el efecto en los videos pero es por la camara.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 10, 2008)

audiorritmificar? Esa palabra esta unicamente en el diccionario de alexus y significa hacer audiorritmico un objeto. jaja
Lo que se me ocurre es que lo podes hacer usando algo como lo que tengo yo armado actuando con la señal de algun circuito audiorritmico en la pata de reset del 4017 para que gire o se quede quieto.


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 10, 2008)

alexus :
 a los espejos les puse celofan bien estirado y lo pegue por atras. mira el triangular no me dio resultado porque solo tenes tres colores, los efectos profesionales usan espejos semi espejados de colores y se combinan. yo use un prisma de 8 lados y me andubo bien pero vos proba aver como anda mejor. la lampara es una de 12v 85W de auto (de las que tienen la punta gris con un piquito), cuando lo "audiorritmifique"  (segun tu diccionario) voy a ver si le pongo led. esta con esa lampara y sin audiorritmico porque lo hice en primero como proyecto.

saludos


----------



## wiilder (Dic 10, 2008)

Bueno primero les pongo el circuito de la matriz cualquier consulta me la hacen saber si es que tienen intención de armarlo por ay faltan un par de conexiones y lo de la memoria no es problema es comercial y solo necesita paciencia para grabarla como verán usa pocos componentes. 

Si quieres mensajes por decir proyectada en la pared bastaría con 7 láseres (los de los punteros láser) en el eje de un motorcito girando a una buena velocidad y podrías proyectarlo. 

 Sobre de los motores tómalo que desde ya lo empiezo a diseñar.
a’ y no es por insistir pero con un microcontrolador se aria mas fasil


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 10, 2008)

fernando muy bueno tu proyecto, podes subir el cto de control del que hablaste? esperemos te quede bonito como dices. cuando estienda como es la secuencia de control de PAP audiorritmicos hago un programa para pic y lo comparto, y para los que no sepan de pic (y les interese) los ayudo.
saludos


----------



## Guest (Dic 10, 2008)

wiilder dijo:
			
		

> Bueno primero les pongo el circuito de la matriz cualquier consulta me la hacen saber si es que tienen intención de armarlo por ay faltan un par de conexiones y lo de la memoria no es problema es comercial y solo necesita paciencia para grabarla como verán usa pocos componentes.
> 
> Si quieres mensajes por decir proyectada en la pared bastaría con 7 láseres (los de los punteros láser) en el eje de un motorcito girando a una buena velocidad y podrías proyectarlo.
> 
> ...



Mira, y con un solo laser regulando el angulo de cada espejo:

YouTube - PIC 16f84A ile saat (mechanically scanned laser display)


----------



## wiilder (Dic 10, 2008)

claro a eso me referia ocea que llalo isiste.

sobre el control de los motorres dime si puedo utilizar lassalidas de unos bumer para mover al motor.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 10, 2008)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> cuando estienda como es la secuencia de control de PAP audiorritmicos hago un programa para pic y lo comparto



Que es lo que no entendes de la secuencia de los pap audiorritmicos?

Aca esta el circuito.Lo que se puede hacer para que sea audiorritmico es poner una compuerta AND en la linea de clock, donde esta marcado con un circulo gris, y alimentar la otra entrada con la señal de un audiorritmico.


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2008)

fernando muy bueno tu proyecto, y gracias por subir el circuito... el control audiorritmico yo lo hice, es el circuito qeu subi anteriormente, lo que me faltaria es variar la cantidad de pasos que quiero que el motor gire y vuelva... fernando mira el circuito que digo y me das tu punto de vista...

arubaro, gracias como siemrpe, pero, podes hacer un dibujito explicandome la disposicion de los espejos, prisma y lampara? desde ya gracias!

ah, fernando, etc.. espero que les aya servido la lista de integrados!

no mezclen los temas! no se enojen y gracias (por lo del laser)


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2008)

fernando y arubaro, aca les adjunto el circuito que realize, avanza siempre la misma cantidad de pasos... ayudenme a que sea variable!

y fernando, un dato que quizas te sirva, la intermitencia de la lampara de las cabezas moviles, varia entre 1 y 7 hertz..

arubaro, lleva algun lente el efecto?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 11, 2008)

"fernando muy bueno tu proyecto"
Gracias

"y gracias por subir el circuito"
De nada

"El control audiorritmico yo lo hice, es el circuito qeu subi anteriormente"
No lo encuentro 

"lo que me faltaria es variar la cantidad de pasos que quiero que el motor gire y vuelva"
Estuve pensando un poco y ya tengo la solucion... es usando un cd4020 usando el mismo clock que va a la "controladora del motor" para que cuente X pasos y de ahi se invierta el giro actuando sobre la entrada "DIR".
Es lo mas facil que se me ocurre.Tengo todo en papel (desprolijo porq hace mucho que no suelto la pc y se me atrofiaron los musculos) de ultima le saco una foto y la subo mas tarde.

"arubaro, gracias como siemrpe, pero, podes hacer un dibujito explicandome la disposicion de los espejos, prisma y lampara? desde ya gracias!"
Como hiciste el gabinete? quedo bueno!

"ah, fernando, etc.. espero que les aya servido la lista de integrados!"
Si, me sirvio... aunque los flip flop tipo T ya vienen en integrado o hay que hacerlos usando alguno de los otros?

"no mezclen los temas! no se enojen y gracias (por lo del laser)"
Demosle a todo lo que se ilumincion para fiesteros! jaja. Pero vayamos por partes.. haciendo de a un proyecto.


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 11, 2008)

alexus: ahora no ando con mucho tiempo, pero el sabado te subo lo que me pediste (lo de los espejos, lampara, prisma). yo le puse una lupa detras del prisma, si te fijas en las fotos atras del prisma no hay espejos (esta todo negro) ahi esta la lupa

saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 11, 2008)

fernando
el gabinete lo hice con una chapa de PC (de las bien viejas) tiene un poquito mas de 1mm de espesor, la estire con cuidado (para que no de aboye) e hice una plancha, despues con una "dobladora" le di forma y remache las partes. despues subo una foto que se vea completo

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 11, 2008)

Miren lo que encontre:
YouTube - American DJ Pinspot LED
Es algo que nos sirve a todos  A mi para la search light y al resto para el proyector de gobos .Es un led de 3w.Viene con un lente adicional que da una apertura del haz de 6 grados!(a ver... 3w-6grados= mas de 20 metros) esta tremendo! voy a ver si lo consigo.
Al tener esa apertura se le pueden poner directamente una rueda de gobos, la de colores .. y ya practicamente esta hecho  

Ahi subi el diagrama en bloques del motor audiorritmico y con limite de reccorido (est'a facil).
Seleccionando diferentes salidas del cd4020 podemos elegir la cantidad de pasos (2-4-8-16-32-64-128-512-1024 o mas, es un contador de 14 etapas), esto es bueno tmb por si usamos motores de mas de 48 pasos o alguna reduccion para aumentar el torque.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 11, 2008)

y el costo de ese led cual seria fernando?lo conseguis por estos lares?por que trae la lente, la fuente, bastante completito, habria que ver cuanto duele en el bolsillo


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 11, 2008)

No tengo idea... pero lo vi en la pagina de ADJ y dije esto es lo que busco! de aca a que lo consiga y sea relativamente barato ya es otro tema. Si alguien sabe donde comprarlo avise 
Igual yo estoy dispuesto a pagar lo que haga falta porque la verdad me simplifica el tema.
Ah Zeta yo soy de Neuquen asiq voy a ver por aca que hay.


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 12, 2008)

ya que estamos con LED, me puse a navegar y encontre "el sueño del pibe" unos led de 100W. si 100w y hay hasta de 500w, se imaginan un efecto con uno de esos? si uno de 5 o 10 cuesta, lo que costaa uno de estos

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 12, 2008)

Che nadie me respondio! jaja, los ff tipo t ya vienen en algun ic 40xx  o hay que implementarlos con un tipo d?


----------



## Nico17 (Dic 14, 2008)

Fernando como piensas hacer para mover la rueda de globos y la de colores del escanner?


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 14, 2008)

fernando estuve buscando y por ahora lo que encontre de FF tipo T es que lo podes hacer con un JK como esta en
 la imagen.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 14, 2008)

Si yo tampoco encontre (ademas nunca use ff porque no necesite para mis inventos), pero pensandolo bien capaz que los hacen asi (j-k) para que dependiendo de la conexion se puedan hacer los tipo t tambien.
El problema mio es que tengo un integrado pero viene con muchos pines adicionales(preset-clear-etc) y el ruteo en el eagle ya me cans'o.(y lo de que no me funcionan bien los acentos tmb)

Para la rueda de gobos el circuito que propongo es el de la foto. 

Explicacion: 
-Activo el ff s-r (set-reset )
-La salida se pone en 1 y con esto pasan los pulsos de reloj al 4017.
-El 4017 empieza a contar, lo conectamos para que se resetee y solo accione las 4 primeras salidas.
-De aca usamos una placa con 4 resistencias, 4 tip41c y cuatro diodos. (esto lo tengo aparte para que se pueda usar con otras cosas tmb, tengo la pcb)
-En la rueda de gobos o colores podemos usar una barrera infrarroja (como las de los mouse) o un simple final de carrera, en fin... algo que al llegar a un gobo(o color ) mande 5v al reset del ff y detenga el motor.

Lo unico que habria que tener en cuenta es que siempre alguna de las bobinas va a estar energizada, pero se soluciona alimentandolo con menos tension, total no hace falta mucho torque para girar la rueda.


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 15, 2008)

buena la idea (me ahorraste el diseño jeje) yo tenia pensado algo con los sensores asi, al "set" se lo pordia manejar con un clock con un contador para dividir los pulsos y seleccionar cada cuanto cambia. estaria bueno seleccionar tambien entre el clock y una entrada audiorritmica al contador.


----------



## alexus (Dic 15, 2008)

fernando, los flipflop tipo t, vienen en encapsulado, o los podes hacer con jk! y de mi circuito nadie me dice nada?! jejeje


----------



## alexus (Dic 15, 2008)

arubaro, que fuente de alimentacion usastes para la lampara? porqeu son casi 10A! exagerando! disculpen qeu no me explaye demasiado, ando de pasada! a fernando, las salidas del 4020 llevalas a las entradas de un multiplexor (o demux, no me acuerdo), y con las entradas digitales de este pasas a la salida los diferentes trenes de pulsos, el integrado es el que tien varias entradas, y otras aparte a las que les llega un codigo binario, y se le dice al integrado cual entrada se quiere pasar a la salida, no me acuerdo si es multiplexor o demux, pero ahi ya tenes como varia rla cantidad de pulsos que el motor avanze/retroceda! pulo la idea y la subo! 

hoy quede un año mas viejo!


----------



## Nico17 (Dic 15, 2008)

Yo me estaba complicando la vida!   no pense que podia hacerlo tan facil.
 Alexus, FELIZ CUMPLE!


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 15, 2008)

alexus amigo antes q nada feliz cumle, siguiendo con el tema la fuente que use en principio fue un toroide de 12v (ac) 150VA que ahora lo uso para mi amplificador.


saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 16, 2008)

gracias amigos! 

arubaro: de donde lo sacastes el toride? yo pienso en una swiching, pero me complican las bobinitas y eso que llevan... pienso en una de pc, pero no le saco 10 amperes ni a palos!

fernando: tenes idea como funcionan los espejos moviles?

tema para tratar: fuentes de equipos de iluminacion, ideas, diseños, circuitos, todo sirve!


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 17, 2008)

alexus: a una fuente de PC le sacas bien 10A en los 12v, una AT (de las viejitas) de 300w te da 12A en 12v. y a esas las podes conseguir sin pagar mucho y te conviene mas q comprar un transformador. ademas tenes los 5v q podes usar para alimentar la electronica y 3.3v.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 18, 2008)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> fernando, los flipflop tipo t, vienen en encapsulado, o los podes hacer con jk! y de mi circuito nadie me dice nada?! jejeje



De los circuitos no se opina porque estan todos buenos   

me tiras algunos numeros de ic que sean cmos? o sea de los f.f. tipo t... mucho no busqu'e pero tampoco encontre ninguno.

http://www.electramech.com/electronics/cmoslist.html  <<-  tipo d no hay ninguno.
Lo de que se puede hacer con lo d y lo jk lo se (tuve que estudiar algo de ff )... pero los jk que tengo traen preset-clear- etc... y me molestan bastante para la pcb todos esos pines! probe minimo 10 posiciones diferentes de los componentes y en ninguna me daba el ruteo completo  ops:  ops:


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2008)

ok! gracias arubaro! podes subir el dibujo que te pedi?!

fernando, no encontre ningun numero especifico de ff tipo t, aka te adjunto el link de un manual que anda por el foro, espero qeu te sirva! 

opinen sobre mi circuito, me interesa, ideas, criticas, etc..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22.html


----------



## alexus (Dic 23, 2008)

fernando, revisando mis apuntes de electronica del año de clases, encontre esto:

"Como el FF tipo D, el flip flop tipo t, es una modificacion del flip flop jk, pero utilizando t=j=k= "0" logico para "mantener" el dato almacenado y t=?j=k= "1" logico para "intercambiar" el valor del ff una vez que el clock lo permita"

saludos

ah, en cuanto al ruteo automatico, nunca lo utilices, es un programa, por lo tanto, admite errores, hacelo "a mano" con el software claro, poruqe lo vas corrigiendo, y vos elegis como te quede distribuidos los componentes!

idea nomas


----------



## alexus (Dic 29, 2008)

se me quedaron che! vamo arriba!


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 29, 2008)

la veerdad que se quedo el tema, alexus mañana te subo el "plano" de como estan ubicados los espejos en mi efecto.


saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 29, 2008)

dale gracias! si no se.. se re quedaron.. yo ya termine un "equipo" hecho por mi, el "ALXs wheel move scan", ja, nombre y todo! cuando le saque fotos las subo


----------



## alexus (Dic 29, 2008)

fernando, zeta! donde estaaaaaaaaaaan?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2008)

esteeeeee, yo aca, en casa, pero sin hacer absolutamente nada del tema


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 29, 2008)

Yo me arme un pad de "pump it up" usb y me lo paso quemando calorias porque se mi vino rapido el verano! jeje.
Hoy me regalaron un hd viejo y quiero usar el mecanismo que mueve la cabeza para mover un espejo... alguien trato de hacerlo? tendra fuerza?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2008)

tiene una fuerza de put* madre, hay que saber regularla, por que golpetea por todos lados, una pulenta barbara


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 29, 2008)

Por lo menos el iman al ser de neodimio aprieta bien los dedos... pero para manejarla como es la cuestión? porq si mis conceptos no son erroneos se alimenta variando la tension y la polaridad... 
Generalmente con cuanto se alimenta? porque probe con 14V de mi fuente y casi me saco otro dedo...
Ando en plan de reciclaje... con el plato y su motor me voy a hacer el HDDJ, http://www.instructables.com/id/HDDJ_Turning_an_old_hard_disk_drive_into_a_rotary


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2008)

no se con que tension, pero si invirtiendo la polaridad, y si, yo tambien casi me saco un dedo, en repetidas oportunidades

edito: ese proyecto que pusiste de instructables pinta re buenisimo, pero seguro lleva "cosas" que estan muchisimo mas alla de mi nivel


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 29, 2008)

Si... operacionales y un pic jeje. Pero mi idea es hacer algo con el puerto paralelo.
Tenes algun link interesante o algun esquema para manejar lo del disco?


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 2, 2009)

Alexus amigo te pido disculpas por la demora, pero afin cuedo cumplir con tu pedido. las medidas son las de mi efecto y las "invente yo" a mi gusto (pero anda bien) , no tengo idea de como son las del verdadero.

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ene 3, 2009)

gracias arubaro, no pasa nada! todo bien! aca te adjunto algunos datos de un equipo comercial...

Colored beams reflect off 4 mirrors through a rotating 3-sided prism creating a highly energized effect that covers a wide area 
• 3 position FX switch: 1. Sound active prism rotation (continuous rotation of dichro dish) 2. Sound active prism rotation (No dichro rotation) 3. Sound active (Prism and dichro rotate) 
• Large fan keeps the unit cool for continuous operation (no duty cycle) 
• Electronic transformadorrmer makes unit lightweight 
• Circuit breaker protection (no need to change fuses) 
• Easy access lamp replacement 
• Includes hanging bracket 
• Lamp: ZB-EHJ 24v, 250w 
• Dimensions (LxWxH): 11” x 14” x 9” / 279 x 356 x 229mm 
• Weight: 12 LBS / 5.2 Kgs.

vi un video de este en funcionamiento y tiene muuuuuuuuuchos colores! no se como hacen!
si le prestas atensión vas a ver que los espejos apenas estan coloreados y si le prestas mas atensión vas a ver que son medios transparentes! jejejeje presta atensión ejejeje

creo que por ahora nada mas! fernando no te me vayas de tema! jejeje y cuida tus dedos


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 3, 2009)

Alexus a eso es a lo que me referi en un comentario que hice hace un tienpo, los espejos son semi espejados y de colores, entonces la luz se refleja de un color pero tambien pasa a travez de el con ese color y pasa por otro espejo y se combinan, pero ese nuevo color se refleja tambien y pasa por otro espejo y asi sigue. por eso yo no use un prisma de tres lados sino uno de ocho, asi tengo mas colores ya que uso espejos comunes. medio complicada mi explicacion espero que la entiendas jeje.

saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 3, 2009)

Alexus si te fijas en la pagina 13 de este tema estan las fotos de los prismas que hice y del efecto con el de 8 lados que es el que anda mejor, tambien comente algo de los espejos que lleva.

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 3, 2009)

esos espejps, si no me equivoco, son los llamados dicroicos


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 4, 2009)

puede ser, yo los tengo por semi espejados


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 5, 2009)

gente se nos quedo nuevamente el tema, que paso con los proyectos?


----------



## alexus (Ene 7, 2009)

gracias arubaro por tu explicacion, entendi perfecto! si no me equivoco a eso le llaman filtros dichroicos o algo asi, pero si mal no entendi, en el manual habla de un disco de colores CREO! gracias de todos modos! pido disculpas por la poco que estoy concurriendo, es por falta de dinero para ir al  cyber nada mas! 

preguntas: arubaro, como gira tu motor, en ambos sentidos? la velocidad como es? explicame un poco sobre eso...
el mio girara hacia ambos sentidos y a velocidad constante, sera audiorrimico...

gracias y feliz año


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 7, 2009)

alexus no es necesario pedir disculpas (almenos para mi), como dije antes mi efecto esta "archivado", el motor gira permanentemente ya que lo hice en primero de U.T.U y no tenia tantos conocimientos de electronica (ni soñar de manejar PAP). y como tambien dije lo pienso "audiorritmificar" con un pap como esta en el video de fernandoae.

gracias igualmente, saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 8, 2009)

Si queres te explico de forma mas detallada como hacerlo con la pc... sino que alguien se juege y haga la pcb del ciruito que subi hace un tiempo....
de ahi ya me pongo y les muestro algo terminado


----------



## alexus (Ene 8, 2009)

hola gente! los espejos "semiespejados" se podrian hacer con los vidrios espejados que se usan para las casas, de un lado refleja pero pasa luz para el otro... 
fernando: aca va el pcb, y por ahora no la comnpliques con el paralelo! jejeje


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias!... 
y con el p. paralelo no es dificil... pero estamos sujetos a una pc y mi idea es hacer algo independiente.
En unos dias subo fotos de mi prototipo (cuando empieze)


----------



## alexus (Ene 8, 2009)

si lo se, por el puerto paralelo no es dificil, se simplifica mucho (de hecho mi fresadora la controlo por puerto paralelo, igual no viene al tema)
pero como vos decis, estas atado a la pc!

arubaro: que lampara me podes recomendar para el efecto? porque tengo una dichroica
pero cuando proyecto el haz hacia la pared se ve como una flor! porque se proyecta el filamento de la lampara y las facetas de el lubber (reflector)! =(
espero conseguir algo de 220 directo... otra cosa, me podes especificar bien las medidas del dibujo? las alturas y eso, asi no te jodo mas con ese tema! jejeje

fernando: espero ver ese famoso invento que se esta haciendo esperar! jejeje

abrazo


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 9, 2009)

Con las dicroicas queda lindo el efecto jeje... pero experimentà con la distancia de dos lupas enfrente de la luz y podes obtener un punto de luz homogeneo...
Yo soy sincero... de optica no se naaada 
Igual se me hace que para eso estan las lentes condensadoras. No se como se usan pero aca hay algo de información: http://www.erco.com/en_index.htm?ht.../collecting_2115/es/es_collecting_intro_1.htm

Hay alguien por aca que nos enseñe ? jeje


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 10, 2009)

Hey zeta que opinas de esto para manejar el cabezal?
En la entrada del seguidor pensaba meter la tension del capacitor de un 555 en modo astable para tener una tension que varie.

Hasta ahora lo que hice fue soldarle dos cables flexibles a la bobina y alimentar uno con 5v (de una fuente de pc) y a la otra le puse una tension variable entre 1,2V y 14V (un regulador con el lm317) y se mueve con fuerza... pero de forma medio descontrolada... o sea, no hace falta mucha variacion de tension para que haga el recorrido completo.   

Mañana les subo una foto porq ahora no tengo la camara.


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 11, 2009)

alexus la verdad que de lamparas no se que recomendarte porque no tengo mucha experiencia con la iluminacion, las medidas eststan en el dibujo y la altura de los espejos es de 9cm. si mi respuesta no te sirve decime y veo de hacerte algun plano mas explicativo.

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ene 12, 2009)

gracias arubaro, claro a lo que yo me referia es la las medidas respecto del plano de frente (el de 21 cm)... desde ya gracias! si podes poner t0odas las medidas te lo agradezco


----------



## alexus (Ene 14, 2009)

vamo arriba gente! se nos cae el tema! comenten de sus proyectos, etc! jejeje


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 15, 2009)

alexus recien termino de hacerte los planos del efecto, espero te sirvan.

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ene 15, 2009)

impecable che! hasta lindos estan! jajaja que software usastes? el squetchup? me sera de mucha ayuda! te cuento que mi prisma es de 18 lados! descarte el anterior! por eso queria tener las medidas para hacer las modificaciones necesarias parea mi prisma! muchisimas gracias en serio! cuando pueda subo fotos! cualquier cosa a las ordenes! 

fernando y arubaro: que modo de funcionamiento me recomiendan? giro continuo, o q? porque probe que avanze cirtos paso y se detenga, y vuelva a hacerlo con el proximo grave y el efecto no es nada lindo! ja


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 15, 2009)

Podrias probar que en cada beat se invierta el sentido de giro, es mas facil ademas... usas un motor dc con algun tipo de reduccion y un puente h para manejarlo. Con la señal de tu audiorritmico(si es que lo tenes hecho) accionas un ff tipo t y haces que invierta el giro. 
Mmm... espero haberme hecho entender  sino te hago un esquema...


----------



## alexus (Ene 15, 2009)

entendi, pero si podes hace un esquema! si el audiorritmico lo tengo hecho; es con un til081, y un filtro pasa bajos! je


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 15, 2009)

de nada, si use  el squetchup (de rostro lo toy aprendiendo a usar), y el gabinete tambien tiene las medidas del mio. cualquier cosa que precises avisa. 

pd: tengo para un mes de reposo asi que estoy a las ordenes para diseñar ya que tengo bastante tiempo.
saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 15, 2009)

Un mes de reposo? que te paso?!

Aca van unos circuitos para manejar motores...
Pero ahora que los veo.... lo mejor es usar el que dice "figura 8". Quedaria asi: del audiorritmico tomas la salida y la conectas a la entrada de un ff T (o algo que se te ocurra que al aplicar un pulso cambie de estado 0-1 o viceversa). y con eso accionas el circuito de la "figura 8" jeje.Es lo mas facil me parece.


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 15, 2009)

esta buena la idea pero si uss un motor con reduccuin, la misma no tiene que ser mucha ya que los graves son generalmente seguidos, y con eso el prisma va a quedar temblando. es lo que pienso, fernando si me equivoco o no entendi la idea corregime. y el reposo es por fractura de clavicula    (toy a una mano nomas).


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 15, 2009)

Lo de la reduccion lo digo mas que nada porque si el motor no es muy grande por ahi se complica para que mueva el espejo.Pero no conviene que sea una reduccion muy grande por lo que vos decis.


----------



## CoolDann (Ene 15, 2009)

por que se la fractura? saben como controlar un dispositivo con un puerto paralelo de una PC?, ahi esta la solución. Recuerden que un PIC es solo una pequeña parte de lo que es una PC, cual es el problema?


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 15, 2009)

Lo del puerto lo explique mas atras, aunque no nos pareciò muy util ya que dependemos de una pc y la idea es hacerlo autonomo y independiente (a todos los efectos que se expusieron aca). Y estamos evitando el uso de micros porq no està al alcance de todos.
Bienvenido al tema y esperamos tus aportes, saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 15, 2009)

si, como dice fernando la idea es hacer "controladores" con componentes que esten al alcance de todos (basicamente con logica). es obvio que con un PIC se resuelve todo, pero no todos estan a su alcance, y con la PC dejan de ser autonomos como queremos. bienvenido al tema, te invito a que lo veas  desde el principio y vas a entender como viene la cosa.
pd: la fractura es por "rodar"  en la moto con lluvia

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ene 16, 2009)

hola amigos cmo va? gracias por sus aportes! fernando, yo en lugar de usar un ff tipo t , uso un jk con las entradas jk a positivo, y lo que hago es darle clock para variar la salida Q.. me equivoco o son de cekit los circuitos? ja ya estoy muy encaminado con el "invento" en estos dias subos foto! arubaro, te deseo una pronta recuperacion, yo estoy con el mismo problema, me jodi el ombro derecho por cargar con una columna... jaja la gran popeye! je


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 16, 2009)

alexus y si usas un t y el circuito de la ultima foto de fernando?, con eso creo que vas apoder invertir el giro. y el efecto con la dicroica queda algo asi como el de la foto que subiste. gracias igualmente


----------



## alexus (Ene 16, 2009)

arubaro, te cuento... busque por cielo y tierra un flip flop tipo t y no consegui por ningun lado! por otra parte, voy a usar un motor paso a paso "especial" (!), mide un cm de espesor, y tiene un toruqe de la masita! aparte de la "suavidad de su giro"... ahi ya me ahorro lo de la reduccion ya que lo acoplo directamente al prisma. prosiguiendo, alguien tiene algun circuito de audiorritmico con lm324? que este comprobado claro! jeje porque para el "alxs wheel move scan" utilize uno que compre hecho, y no me da para ponerme a relevar el impreso! desde ya gracias.. 
p.d.: con que moto te caistes?


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 16, 2009)

De todas las alternativas es mas facil hacer la del relè y el transistor... no se justifica el puente h pensandolo bien.
Los circuitos que subi son de la revista "saber electronica", es de un articulo sobre control de motores en robotica, bastante interesante.
Saben que me parece... que los ff tipo t no existen, hay que hacerlos con los jk. Debe  ser algo asi como como el 555 que se usa para varias cosas... quiza con el jk pasa igual...


----------



## alexus (Ene 16, 2009)

opino lo mismo... y sabes que fernando, yo desconfio mucho de los circuitos de saber electronica (aunque la compro todos los meses), muchos de ellos no andan..

otra cosa, el rele, no lo usaria, las conmutaciones de este te interferirian con todo el circuito, aunque le pusieras una red rc


----------



## CoolDann (Ene 16, 2009)

Oye alexus, una pregunta, que es un GOBO, si me pudieras dar mas información a lo mejor les puedo ayudar, Disculpne mi ignorancia en cuanto a vocablos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 16, 2009)

Es el elemento que se usa para proyectar imagenes en los equipos de iluminacion.
Revisa esta pagina www.blue-room.org.uk/wiki/Gobo


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 16, 2009)

alexus y fernando, los ff tipo t ya habiamos quedado en que se hacen con un jk (fernando saco el tema), por otro lado tampoco confio en  los circuitos de saber electronica, pero los de puente h andan.
ahi va el efecto con el prisma


----------



## alexus (Ene 19, 2009)

si habiamos quedado en eso, pero por ahora no preciso tipo t...
intente mover un espejo (tipo scanner) con un servo de radio control, y me paso exactamente lo mismo que en mi autito rc, cualquier interferencia me lo vuelve loco! especialmente si pasa alguan moto o cosas asi! conclusion, definitivamente usare pap!
otra cosa, quedara bien si le pongo la funcion de strobo a la lampara que usare para el efecto como el de arubaro? porque cuando la hago intermitente calienta mas que en funcionamiento continuo? y hablo de mas de 100 grados!
arubaro, podes adjuntar el circuito del audiorritmico que usastes para el laser? 
desde ya gracias! 
p.d.: dicen que los circuitos de saber electronica tienen "fallas o errores" para que el estudiante las descubra y posteriormente las corrija, eso nos dijo un profesor en la utu... no se. igual no confio ja


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 20, 2009)

proba con un puente h y un motor comun, en eso no debe haber interferencias ya que no es rf, la funcion de strobo opino que quedaria bien, pero que lampara vas a usar? yo me estoy por hacer una matriz de 5x5 con leds blancos para empezar con las pruebas de iluminacion. lo de la revista debe de ser cierto, porque supuestamente el que hace los circuitos es un ingeniero.


----------



## alexus (Ene 21, 2009)

no no, el servo lo use sin la parte de rf... en cuanto a la lampara, voy a usar una bi-pin de 220 voltios y 150 watts, con un pequeño reflector/disipador que yo mismo le construi en aluminio... al cual le coloque un ventilador de 5 x 5cm.. el strobo, lo realizo a una frecuencia de 7 hertz, casi imperceptible a la vista, pero el efecto se realiza... la circuiteria pienso alojarla en un gabinete  hecho de placas de pertinax, todas las aristas de cobres soldadas y aislado del impreso que va a ser alojado alli, y luego lo pongo a tierra, para evitar las interferencias, eso me lo enseño mi padre, el lo usaba cuando era rafioaficionado.. gracias por el circuito! me sera de gran ayuda!


----------



## alexus (Ene 21, 2009)

luego de realizar una busqueda por la red, encontre que las lamparas dichroicas con lubber (reflector) facetado si se utilizan para equipos de iluminacion, aunque a simple vista el efcto que produce esta al pasar por un lente (algo asi como una flor) puede ser desagradable, puede "neutralizarse" en un circulo concentrado de luz, con la combinacion de varios lentes, lo que se llama, si no me equivoco, efecto tunel, en cambio, en algunos equipos se aprovecha esa "flor", el  nombre "tecnico" de este efecto, es "efecto crater", y en varios equipos se utiliza... un pequeño aporte


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 22, 2009)

alexus, por las dudas no probaste el cto en un protoboard? si fue asi es por eso lo de las interferencias, y si en vez de gastar tanto pertinax para el gabinee usas una caja fe lectora o fuente? o plegas una chapa de zinc o algo, asi utilizas las placas para otra cosa. otra cosa, para el strobo te dejo unas imagenes de un shutter, supongo que vas a tener una mejor "respuesta" que con lo que estas usando.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 22, 2009)

Otra idea para el obturador


----------



## alexus (Ene 23, 2009)

hola amigos como estan?! espero que muy bien.. gracias por sus sugerencias para el obturador, le cuento que de usar un sistema mecanico para este, usare uno que tengo de una camara zenit, que viene con el lente, y el obturador por dentro... pero creo que voy a hacerlo electronico, 555 astable y listo! salida por triac claro! se nos va quedadno el tema nuevamente! che, pueden subir fotos de sus inventos para adornarlo un poco? jaja desde ya gracias! ah como vieron, pedi cambiar el titulo del tema a los administradores, para abarcar todo tipo de equipos! espero que no les aya molestado!


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 23, 2009)

hola, lo del obturador mecanico te lo sugeri porque habias comentado que la lampara calienta con la funcion strobo, nada mas, usa la que mejor se adapte a tus necesidades de funciuonanuento.
en cuanto arregle mi efecto subo fotos, y lo del titulo por mi esta bien (me parecio raro cuando lo vi con otro nombre) ya que como decis abarca todo tipo de equipos, ademas lo creaste vos.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 23, 2009)

Fue una buena idea la de cambiar el titulo! ahora hay mas libertad. Aunque pongamonos las pilas y terminemos alguno de todos los proyectos che!... yo me compre un laser verde de 5mW y arme un sistema de deflexion con dos cabezales de discos rigidos... pero estoy con la parte de control  alguien sabe como puedo generar una forma de onda aleatoria pero de poca frecuencia? algo asi como un generador de ruido blanco.
No subo fotos porque me quede sin camara( porq me pelee con mi hermana jeje).


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2009)

hola gente como va? aca subo un "bosquejo digitalizado" de mi "Alxs wheel move scan", construi dos exatamente iguales, para que funcionen de manera simetrica, ahora, estoy trabajando (a la par de el efecto de arubaro) en una consola para centralizar el control sobre la mesa de trabajo... 
arubaro, por casualidad el pcb del audiorritmico lo tenes por ahi?
bueno por ahora es todo
un abrazo


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2009)

mas imagenes sobre el efecto de arubaro, este lo vi por $2600 (o 1600 no me acuerdo)... esta lindo, no sabia que proyecta gobos tambien!


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 26, 2009)

alexus no tengo pcbya que a la "controladora" del laser la hice en una placa perforada o universal, pero la hago y te la subo. el precio es en pesos uruguayos? si es asi esta barato (a mi entender), son 100 dolares.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 26, 2009)

Aca les subo algunas fotos de mi efecto làser. El sistema de deflexion està hecho con dos cabezales de disco rigido... que estan conectados a un amplificador estereo y de ahi a un reproductor de mp3, en este ultimo estan grabadas las diferentes imagenes(generadas con goldwave 5).
Lo que me queda por hacer es eliminar los filtros de continua del amplificador y del mp3 para poder trabajar con señales de continua y poder posicionar el laser en cualquier posicion.
Si consigo motores paso a paso de 4 pasos por vuelta los voy a usar, es mucho mas practico.si alguien quiere le explico como se usan para un sistema de deflexion.  

YouTube - EFECTO LASER VERDE 5mW DIY PARTE 1


----------



## alexus (Ene 27, 2009)

fernando, sin palabras! sabes una cosita! jajaja sabes, estaria bueno que pudieras comartir la información correspondiente a este proyecto como ser, fotos, circuiteria, etc... para que podamos realizarlo! sin intensión de hacerte competencia ni nada de eso, solo que para mi seria imposible realizar algo asi, osea, idearlo solo.. dale? si no me equipovo el amplificador stereo fue el producto del destripe de un par de parlantes de pc no?! bueno espero que puedas adjuntarlos por aqui.
arubaro, si el precio es en pesos uruguayos, ademas tienen variedad de efectos y rondan mas o menos en el mismo precio, yo los vi en una disqueria, son marca acme, yo no los compraria, ya que nuestro amigo el coyote tuvo varias desexperiencias con los productos de esta marca (cuack) jaja
a ti tambien te agradezco que puedas adjuntar el pcb.
un abrazo desde la ciudad de las piedras


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 28, 2009)

Aca estoy, me estaba calmando un poco porq habia escrito bastante y se cortò la luz...  


Lo que necesitas son:
-Dos discos rigidos viejos.
-Un laser de por lo menos 5mW para que se vea bien, el ojo humano posee mayor sensibilidad al color verde (532nm) por lo tanto a igualdad de potencia uno verde se ve 10 veces mas intenso que uno rojo. Incluso con uno verde de 5mW se puede ver el haz sin necesidad de humo.
-Un amplificador de parlantes de pc (o el que sea).Con el volumen manejas la amplitud del "dibujo".
-Algùn repoductor de mp3 o un discman(o algo que produzca una señal que varie), pensè tmb en usar como señal la tension del capacitor de un 555.   No se si se dieron cuenta que le apoye el codo y rompi el lcd...estaba apagando las luces de la calle con el laser y me temblaba el pulso  
-Y si queres algo portatil un pack de baterias recargables( en este caso yo usè las baterias semimuertas de mi notebook).

Aca justo encontrè un video similar, espero que te sirva como guia:
YouTube - DIY (Do it Yourself) laser show with wrecked Hard Disk 
Es una idea sencilla... basicamente conectas el mp3 al amplificador y de ahi mandas una canal a cada bobina de los cabezales.
Luego podes usar el programa goldwave para generar ondas senoidales, diente de sierra.. esto lo haces usando el "expression evaluator" creo que es el nombre, el icono dice f(x) o algo similar.
De ahi le aplicas efectos, usas el "panner".. etc.

Cuando encuentre unas fotos que tenia por ahi subo otra idea mas.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 28, 2009)

Aca les muestro como se puede hacer un scanner x-y con motores paso a paso... acà lo importante es que sean de pocos pasos por vuelta para lograr un mayor angulo de deflexion


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 28, 2009)

interesante, sera que se puede dibujar con ese sistema? estaria bueno manejarlo con la pc para dibujar


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 28, 2009)

Dibujar algo con buena definiciòn no creo porq los GALVOS (es el nombre tècnico del dispositivo de deflexiòn) son sistemas de lazo cerrado, y acà no tenemos ningun tipo de realimentaciòn.
Pero letras y figuras sencillas con alguna mejoras minimas se puede hacer.
Lo primero seria (como ya dije) eliminar los capacitores de desacople para poder tener salidas de tensiòn continua, o bien usar un DAC y alguna ram por ejemplo.
Ahora una pregunta... de donde podemos sacar motores de 4 pasos por vuelta?o de algunos mas jeje. Porque con los de 48 es muy poca la deflexion.


----------



## alexus (Ene 29, 2009)

yo consegui de 24, en una impresora vieja... interesante che!


----------



## alexus (Ene 29, 2009)

observen este, se podra hacer? 
YouTube - DIY Laser projector Lasershow


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 29, 2009)

supongo que a mas pasos mas definicion tendriamos, o meequivoco? alexus, de tarde te subo el pcbporque me esta dando un problemita (me hace 5 puentes el livewire) y lo estoy rediseñando, por cierto como va el scaner?
saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 29, 2009)

bueno alexus, por fin termine tu pcb y de resongar con el pcb wizard que no hace las cosas de la menera mas facil   

saludos, espero te sirva


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 29, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> supongo que a mas pasos mas definicion tendriamos, o meequivoco?


Aca no se usan de la forma convencional, aca es a mas pasos menor angulo de deflexion...
Se aplica una tension entre las dos bobinas y el punto medio es el que define la posicion. Es como que se mueve entre un paso y el que sigue.  no se bien como explicarlo


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 29, 2009)

creo que entiendo, tendria que tener el movimienco como el del hd. no tengo ideadedonde sacar esos motores de tan pocos pasos, si se de algun "artefacto" que tenga motores de pocos pasos te aviso.


----------



## alexus (Ene 31, 2009)

Fernando, en cuanto al del video que adjunte el link, se podra hacer caserito? si no vi mal lleva una circuiteria importante! pero esta lindo che!


arubaro: gracias por el pcb, me sera de mucha ayuda! (yo de vago jajaja) pero intente armar el circuito en mi liverware y los operacionales que me aparecen estan al reves de el que me aparece en tu circuito! por eso te pedi el pcb, poruqe supongo que vos diseñastes el cirtcuito y nadie mas que vos sabria como funciona! bue, el scanner esta medio aprado, lo que hice fueron los wheel move scan, que son identicos a los que adjunte el diseño digitalizado en squetchup, lo que no adjunte foto poruqe no tengo cam!  esos ya estan operativos! como dije hace unos dias, trabajo en una consola para conttrolar mis efectos caseros! 
un abrazo fraterno desde aqui


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 31, 2009)

Sin poner un poco de plata no creo que se pueda hacer(aunque si algo parecido)... para lograr esa precision en los dibujos se necesitan "GALVOS" (y el precio arranca en los $200), pero si los tenes la parte electronica no es dificil... estos se controlan (algunos) con señales de 0V a 5V y la velocidad se mide en kps (kilo puntos por segundo).1kpps= 1000 puntos en un segundo 

Ahora estoy probando de usar memorias eeprom conectadas a un DAC (convertidor digital a analogico para los que no conocen) y de ahi a un operacional para manejar el cabezal de un disco rigido.
Y otra idea mas que tengo es usar un motor dc con un iman en el eje y un sensor de efecto hall... esta idea no es mia.. es de la revista ELEKTOR SEPTIEMBRE DEL 2008. Si no la encuentran avisen y la subo por ahi.

Leyendo el articulo de la revista mencionan que ya habian presentado un proyecto similar en ediciones anteriores... alguien sabe en cual?


----------



## alexus (Ene 31, 2009)

ni idea fernando! vos sos el que sabes, en cuanto a la revista elektor aca no se consigue!


----------



## alexus (Ene 31, 2009)

si ahi valen esa plata esos famosos galvos, aca ni se consiguen, como dicen unos cantores de aqui de uruguay "todo viene hecho y hay papa importada", una pequeña metafora!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 31, 2009)

Aca donde vivo tampoco vi la revista.Pero para eso esta el emule y los sitios ftp 

En este link tienen algunos ejemplares incluido el del show laser. Pesa lo mismo que la que tengo en mi disco asiq estoy casi seguro de que es la misma...

http://proiecteaudio.evonet.ro/reviste/


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 1, 2009)

aca se consigue en una revisteria pero son escasas, el problema es que las cosas que trae para hacer no las conceguis assi nomas (por lo menos aca) y si las conceguis no sale barato. uno mira los pcb y son indistriales, dificiles de hacer, no es como otras revistas que si se pueden hacer "caseramente" las cosas


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 1, 2009)

aca estan tosas las publicaciones desde el 80 en español y andan todos los links, esta mejor que la pagina que puse hoy ya que se pueden bajar todos los años.
http://taringa.net/posts/downloads/1053188/Revistas-_Equot;Elektor_Equot;-desde-1980-al-2007.html

saludos


----------



## alexus (Feb 2, 2009)

gente a ver si entendi:

 lo que no se puede hacer con el efecto con laser aqui propuesto es "mantener figuras en el aire" ya que no tenemos "algo" (llamese sensor por ej.) que le informe a la placa "controladora" en que posicion se encuentra el eje de los motores, galvos, hd, etc..

entendi?

a eso se le llama lazo cerrado? no se que significa, agradeceria me explicaran

saludos


----------



## alexus (Feb 4, 2009)

hola, se me quedaron che! conversando con colegas me dieron algunos datos de "las partes" que componen un laser show profesional, ellas son: 

-espejos de superficie 
-motores 
-amplificador  
-fuentes de graficacion
-emisor que viene con la fuente incluida.
-fuente de alimentacion para el equipo.

esto se pùede encontrar en equipos como el conocido big dipper.

otro dato, los galvos andan en lo 300 dolares, pero se consigue un kit uqe trae: espejos de superficie, motores amplificador,  y fuentes de graficacion.

otro dato, un emisor rojo de 100mW, anda en los 140 dolares.

no se me pierdan


----------



## cadismi (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola, esto lo pongo aqui porque cuando le doy a crear tema me dice que el titulo de mi tema no es descriptivo y que sea mas especifico, no se que quiere decir pero bueno.

hola, necesito vuestra ayuda, resulta que necesito crear un circuito de luz a base de : pilas, cables, interruptor y bombilla, es facil, si lo sé, solamente se conecta los cables de la pila al interruptor y de ai a la bombilla y listo ( en serie), pero mi pregunta es:
 ¿como puedo hacerlo con bateria? es decir hacer eso mismo comprando una pequeña Bateria, 
¿que tipo de bateria y de que tensión la tendría que comprar? y otra pregunta 
¿ que bombilla necesitaria para iluminar una habitacion entera y con ese circuito?

Ponganmelo en el post que sea y respondanme


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 5, 2009)

antes de la bombilla debes de conceguir la bateria (de preferencia recargable), y luego una bombilla para la tension de la bateria. mejor que la bombilla son los led blancos, estos tienen muy poco consumo y por lo tanto la carga de la bateria te va a durar mucho mas que con una bombilla. con unos 5 o 6 led y haciendi una especie de farolillo seguro que te funcionara.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 5, 2009)

alexus como van tus proyectos? no diste mas novedades! jeje
hoy empiezo con el audiorritmico para en motor de mi efecto, cuando este medio pronto subo alguna foto.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 5, 2009)

No me estan llegando notificacioneS!,Para entender bien lo que es "lazo cerrado" tendrias que leer algo sobre sistemas de control (pid, etc).

Si se pueden obtener figuras estaticas usando un sistema de lazo abierto...o sea... sin realimentacion.
Acà unas fotos usando motores pap..

Y un articulo interesante sobre reticulas de difraccion y otras cosas: http://www.lasercommunity.com/lc_view_project.php?aid=17


----------



## cadismi (Feb 6, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> antes de la bombilla debes de conceguir la bateria (de preferencia recargable), y luego una bombilla para la tension de la bateria. mejor que la bombilla son los led blancos, estos tienen muy poco consumo y por lo tanto la carga de la bateria te va a durar mucho mas que con una bombilla. con unos 5 o 6 led y haciendi una especie de farolillo seguro que te funcionara.



Me podrias decir que tipo de bateria exactamente pido y con cuanta tension? y como mas o menos podria yo montar el circuito es decir el eskema...


----------



## alexus (Feb 9, 2009)

hola tanto tiempo! 

 cadismi, un consejo y no lo tomes a mal, no esperes nque te den las cosas en la mano, mucho se aprende del clasico metodo de "prueba y error", la bateria la tenes que pedir segun la lampara que tengas...

arubaro, en estos dias subo fotos de mi efecto con laser, el jueves pasado me fui a la feria "la famosa de piedras blancas" y me compre dos discos duros, ayer domingo fui a la de mi ciudad y compre los parlantes de pc y un gabinete para montar el equipo. 

si podes subi fotos dale?! yo no lo hago porque no tengo cam (mia)!

fernando, como vas con la graficacion? me intereso ese tema, si podes subi fotos de tu search light que no se hablo mas de el!  jejeje bueno por ahora es todo! un abrazo!


----------



## alexus (Feb 11, 2009)

ya nadie comenta por aqui... arriba gente no se queden!


----------



## alexus (Feb 11, 2009)

información: hay equipos laser que convierten video con extensión .avi y lo proyecta via laser, tambien reciben sms desde un celular comun, y se puede controlar la graficacion por medio de usb con el software mamba black.

aca algunas imagenes de efecos que se pueden lograr con los laser's:


----------



## alexus (Feb 11, 2009)

aca un emisor con su correspondiente fuente de alimentacion y los famosos espejos de superficie


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 11, 2009)

bueno lo tuyo alexus, aprecio tu interes por el tema. esos espejos los podes sacar de un scaner o fotocopiadora, cuando tengas oportunidad de ir nuevamente a la feria de piedras blancas o tristan narvaja (tene cuidado con lo que compras, si es algo muy importante compra y andate, es lo que me recomendaron) podes conceguir algun escaner o "tripas" de fotocopiadora. estoy abandonado con la iluminacion porque estoy por hacerme un robot, pero al tema lo estoy siguiendo y voy a seguir ayudando y aportando en lo que este a mi alcance.

saludos y un abrazo


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 12, 2009)

Y yo no lo estoy siguiendo mucho porque no tengo notificaciones. pero bue... 

Lindas las fotos... pero un laser rgb sale platita


----------



## alexus (Feb 12, 2009)

no me dejen tirado che! jejejeje los espejos esos(los que tengo yo), los saque de una fotocopiadora como bien dijo arubaro.. te ceutno, lo de las ferias es mentira... yo voy entre semana, no hay mucha gente y podes andar tranquilo, he comprado cosas importantes y las llevo en la mano, en la mochila o atadas en la moto y ando sin problemas.

fernando, tu tampoko te apartes, tu eres "el que sabe de esto" jajaja por lo tanto no nos abandones!

para ti la pregunta, como puedo hacer girar el motor de los discos duros? tienen muuuy pocos pasos, entre seis y 18 paso he encontrado!

esos laser son de una empresa argentina..


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 12, 2009)

alexus gracias por aclararme el mito de esas famosas ferias, en la feria de aca de vez encuando se encuentra alguna tecnologia util, pero esas estan saladas.
escuche que algunos motores de discos son trifasicos, como el de lector de CD, el controlador para eso es medio complicadito (los que he visto) tiene una secuencia con pulsos, no es asi nomas pero tampoco algo que no podamos hacer

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 12, 2009)

Ojala aca hubieran ese tipo de ferias  

Si lo que que queres es un giro continuo tenes que armar una especie de puente trifasico (con 6 transistores) o tratar de usar  la logica del disco. No me acuerdo muy bien pero era algo con el pin 26 creo... revisa este link http://pinouts.ru/HD/AtaInternal_pinout.shtml
Estos motores se pueden venir con sus bobinas en estrella o en triangulo... por lo menos los que conozco.

Para el tema del "laser show" capaz que se puede usar conectandolo asi...


----------



## alexus (Feb 14, 2009)

como vas con la graficacion?


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hola! se cayo del todo el tema! Fernando ya consegui 1 disco duro para el laser show me falta el otro, voy a ver si lo puedo conseguir en otro lado. Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 18, 2009)

Va tomando forma el poyecto, ahora me estoy armando un DAC doble de 8 bits por puerto paralelo simple (una red resistiva r-2r) para ver si se puede hacer algo con el sistemita de los discos rigidos... igual mucha fe no le tengo porque tienen mucha inercia y ademas hay un punto donde entran en resonancia y oscilan mucho(se puede solucionar con un par de bandas elasticas para centrar los ejes), la alternativa a esto es hacer un sensor de posicion capacitivo pero es un circuito complejo y por ahora no quiero hacer algo de mucho nivel jeje, solamente un efecto que cumpla la regla de las 3B (bueno-bonito y barato).
Una vez que ya tenga las secuencias pienso reemplazar el puerto por dos eeproms y dos dac para hacer un sistema autonomo que no dependa de la pc.

Estuve leyendo en otro foro que lo mejor es usar el sistema ese de los altavoces con el espejo.No es mucha la amplitud del movimiento pero bueno...la velocidad que se alcanza es buena, asiq voy a probar... el tema del ruido no me molesta porque se puede poner en un gabinete sellado 

Alguien conoce algun distribuidor de lasers en argentina? o algun lugar donde los pueda conseguir a buen precio?
Todavia no consigo los espejos


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 19, 2009)

fernando, me podras explicar como funciona el sistema de la tercer imagen?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 19, 2009)

Aca esta el link de la pagina original http://spt06.chez-alice.fr/00/scan1.htm


----------



## Amaro (Feb 19, 2009)

haber que onda con esto 

yo armé el discolitez de 8 canales con triacs


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 19, 2009)

gracias


----------



## alexus (Feb 21, 2009)

fernando, el de la pagina que posteastes pinta interesante, lastima que mi puerto paralelo no se`pero creo que funciona mal, porque cuando hice las interfazes me  quedaban todas las lampras prendidas, me dijeron que puede ser por las librerias de xp (?), en cuanto pueda subo fotos de mi laser, logre formar, triangulos, cuadrados, "tablas de surf" jeje y formas de onda (tipo sonido) luego barridos en los dos ejes... en cuanto al laser, no vale la pena gastar en uno, te cuetno, aca uno rojo (ROJO) de 60 mW, anda en los 140 dolores, digo dolares, mientras qeu un equipo entero de 100 mW (si 100!) vale 144 dolares, produce 30 figuras, mas abanicos, tuneles, etc... luego el kit que trae, motores, espejos, y fuentes de graficacion vale 300 dolares, cuando por esa plata te compras un equipo nuevo! vos ves! 

arubaro tu en que andas?
y tu fernando?


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 21, 2009)

alexu para el puerto paralelo para mi lo mejor el w98, el wp se complica, lei que estan protegidos los puertos en xp o algo asi, pero el discolitez anda en xp. yo ahora abandone por un tiempo la iluminacion y ando en el tema de la robotica (si a alguno le interesa hacemos un tema), estoy armando un siguelineas para organizar una competencia en la utu. ya hice un beam pero me falta otro panel solar porque el que tengo no le da la corriente.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 21, 2009)

Es normal que cuando inicias la maquina esten todos los pines del puerto paralelo a 1... y no es complicado manejar el puerto con VB en xp. Solo es cuestion de usar la dll correcta  si alguien lo necesita subo el codigo fuente y explico como se hace.


----------



## alexus (Feb 23, 2009)

si, con windows 98 (entorno DOS) manejo mi fresadora cnc, con un pentium 233 mhz, 64 mb de ram y disco de 1.5gb. con el ligthing no tuve suerte en xp. habra que hacer algo mas?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2009)

proba con poner la io.dll en la carpeta system32


----------



## alexus (Feb 23, 2009)

en donde esta eso? jajaja


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2009)

En C:\WINDOWS\system32 ahi pones el archivo io.dll que si no esta con el prgrama lo podes buscar en internet 
Aunque no deberia darte problemas, a mi me anduvo a la primera...


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 23, 2009)

alexus tu fresadora la hiciste vos? me interesa el asunto


----------



## sixto (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola, este es mi primera pregunta, necesito hacer un control de led rgb para que me dé la gama de 400 a 700 nm en pasos de 10 nm..., revisé los data de led rgb y son todos cuadraticos a excepción del verde que es lineal, adjunto envío una tabla de conversión rgb en hexa, porfa, ayúdenme. gracias


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2009)

arubaro, comunicate con migo via correo electronico y te facilito toda la información de la fresadora. la hice yo totalmente toda! ja


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 25, 2009)

dale, pasame tu correo y vemos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 28, 2009)

gente se nos muere el tema! hay que hacer algo
fernando y tus proyectos en que van?


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola.
Hay que hacerlo arrancar y mantenerlo acelerado al tema este che!    
 Mi laser show con dos discos duros quedo parado por que no se donde conseguir un laser verde!   Y medio barato. ops: 
Saludos


----------



## alexus (Feb 28, 2009)

yo me bajo del caballo, no continuo mas.. 
no puede ser que en un tema con casi 6000 visitas, y donde cada archivo adjunto llega a tener mas de 100 descargas haya solo 3 o 4 personas "hablando"...
mi punta de vista


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 28, 2009)

nico17, esta dificil conceguir un laser verde barato. te podes hacer uno rojo medio potente con una grabadora de dvd, al mio lo hice con ese laser.

si alexus tenes razon, eramos 4 activamente y alguno que se sumaba de vez en cuando. yo a lo dije anteriormente, deje el tema porque empece con la robotica y porque me canse de que solo nosotros aportemos.

saludos


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Para usar uno de grabadora de dvd.... Apuntar al cielo, sino chau ojos!  
Pero es lo mas facil de conseguir.
Saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 28, 2009)

jaja, yo todavia puedo ver, igual no me regalo lo tenia apuntando a la pared.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2009)

Che no me dejen solo con el tema este    
Yo el mio lo terminè ayer pero le voy a hacer juicio al foro porque no me me llego NINGUNA NOTIFICACION  :x  :x  :x  :x 
Aca subo las fotos, los videos mañana si puedo los voy a subir a youtube en HQ para ver que tal


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2009)

Alguna opinion?


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola.

fernando estuve viendo este tema completo anoche y me sorprende la habilidad que tienes para esto de la electronica  Felicitaciones.

Por cierto que esta muy bueno el laser, lo unico que no m gusta tanto es la caja donde lo pusiste pero igual se puede mejorar.

Empieza pronto con el scaner y si voy teniendo alguna idea buena te aviso.

Saludos.


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 1, 2009)

Te quedo muy bueno fernando! Estoy esperando los videos!  
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2009)

A mi tampoco me gusta la caja pero es temporal(mmm...creo) hasta que me compre una lijadora orbital nueva porque se me quemò... ahi la voy a hacer de nuevo en mdf (fibrofacil) y pintada.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 2, 2009)

Aca estan los videos del laser:

YouTube - LASER SHOW DIY - PARTE 2
YouTube - LASER SHOW DIY - PARTE 3
YouTube - LASER SHOW DIY - PARTE 1

De la musica no opinen porq era la radio   

Se ve bien el laser por mas que sea de poca potencia, ademas lo filme con muy poco humo.
Ahora estoy armando un generador pwm, mi idea es que varie automaticamente la frecuencia y el ancho de pulso para hacerlo mas atractivo. Cuando lo tenga hecho subo video y fotos.


----------



## sixto (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola, el laser es muy bueno, felicitaciones. 

La verdad es que no sé como utilizar el foro, hace algunos días les hice una pregunta, pero veo que no se relaciona con el tema, si pueden porfavor indíquenme donde hacerla, en qué foro o con quien contactarme

muchas gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 3, 2009)

Sixto lo qe podes hacer es revisar el indice de la pagina para ver si encontras la solucion a tu problema o sino crear un tema nuevo, saludos.

Indice: www.forosdeelectronica.com/map.htm


----------



## sixto (Mar 4, 2009)

Gracias Fernando, un abrazo. Sixto.


----------



## alexus (Mar 4, 2009)

que "electronica" usastes?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 4, 2009)

Yo? Un reproductor de mp3, un amplificador chico (de altavoces de pc), un pack de baterias recargables para hacerlo portatil, un laser verde de 5mW y dos discos rigidos viejos.
Està todo explicado en las paginas anteriores  

Pd: si por ahi no respondo es porque no me llegan notificaciones...


----------



## arubaro22 (Mar 13, 2009)

bue al igual que el primer tena que hicimos, este tambien se murio


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 13, 2009)

Yo ahora estoy con el tema de los microcontroladores... porque quiero manejar motores pap de forma sencilla  
Y vos que has hecho de nuevo?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 13, 2009)

Hola muchacho sera que alguno de ustedes tendra una forma facil de construir un proyector de imagenes o mensajes.

He tratado con una lupa y un bombillo pero no me sale, se ve mal.

Alguna sugerencia.

Saludos...


----------



## rash (Mar 13, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchacho sera que alguno de ustedes tendra una forma facil de construir un proyector de imagenes o mensajes.
> 
> He tratado con una lupa y un bombillo pero no me sale, se ve mal.
> 
> ...



hola, no se si esto te puede servir, (es interesante):

http://www.proyectordiy.com/download.php

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 13, 2009)

muchas gracias rash muy buena información


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 13, 2009)

Y si lo que queres hacer es un proyector de mensajes con leds aca te paso un par de links interesantes:

http://www.instructables.com/id/LED_Projector/
YouTube - American DJ Under The Hood: LED Messenger


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 1, 2009)

hola nunca hice nada de iluminacion y queria empezar con algun efecto divertido y no muy complicado,tengo conocimientos de electronica
que recomiedan.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 2, 2009)

-Un secuenciador con el ic 4017 y 555.
-Un estrobo a leds.
-Un audiorritmico.
-mmm... un dimmer...

Vos ve que es lo que mas te gusta y te explico


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 2, 2009)

algo con motores?seria mejor porque esas cosas que nombras la verdad que ya las tengo claras y las hice
gracias igual fernandoae


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 2, 2009)

Con motores?...mmm... Un espirografo! 

http://vicente1064.blogspot.com/2007/08/como-fabricar-un-espirgrafo-lser-barato.html

http://www.roboops.es/tag/espirografo/

Estos son bien basicos, despues se le pueden ir haciendo mejoras ( control de velocidad pwm, que prenda y apague el laser para que se vean puntos, etc)

Y sino hace algun efecto como el de arubaro, en las paginas anteriores del tema hay mucha cosas interesantes.


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 2, 2009)

muy bueno,gracias fernandoae
tenes idea de algo controlado por pc,algo con motores,ya sea algun efecto scanner o demas


----------



## arubaro22 (Abr 4, 2009)

por fin se revivio el tema, nicolas cualquier cosa estoy a las ordenes si queres hacer mi efecto y algun otro que yo sepa tambien. aunque fernando tiene mas experiencia que yo en el tema.

adjunto el circuito y el .HEX de mi laser que me lo pidio  ga7i70

saludos


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 4, 2009)

de donde puedo bajar el l view,para poder abrir tu circuito


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 4, 2009)

gente alguien tiene un circuito completo de como hacer un motor pap audioritmico,
muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 4, 2009)

nicolasgomezz dijo:
			
		

> gente alguien tiene un circuito completo de como hacer un motor pap audioritmico,
> muchas gracias!



Sabes usar microcontroladores?


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 4, 2009)

muy basicamente,,trato de rebuscarmela
pero si se ,puede evitar mejor


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 4, 2009)

Revisa este tema entonces:
www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27163.html
Ahi subi uno para motores PAP.
Y algo que tambien se hablò... realmente hace falta que sea un motor PAP?


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 4, 2009)

osea no haria falta el tema es q tenga finales de carrera para qno gire 360 grados,entendeS?


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 4, 2009)

alguien conoce el SLA7029M? es un driver para motor,pero nose como usarlo busce la hoja de datos pero es como si estubiera en chino


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 4, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> por fin se revivio el tema, nicolas cualquier cosa estoy a las ordenes si queres hacer mi efecto y algun otro que yo sepa tambien. aunque fernando tiene mas experiencia que yo en el tema.
> adjunto el circuito y el .HEX de mi laser que me lo pidio  ga7i70
> saludos


El hex ese que subiste que funciones realiza?  
Si podes subime el esquema en .jpg porq no uso el livewire jeje   


Para nicolasgomezz:
Si no me equivoco queres hacer algo como lo de la foto 

"muy basicamente,,trato de rebuscarmela
pero si se ,puede evitar mejor"
-Ademas hace mas caro el proyecto  

La alternativa es hacerlo con reles...


----------



## arubaro22 (Abr 6, 2009)

nicolas perdon por la demora, para bajar el livewire te paso el siguiente enlace
http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/1644889/Prog_-Simulacion-Electricidad-y-electronica.html

fernando: el programa incrementa y decrementa un PWM para que varie automaticamente la velocidad de los motores del espirografo. tengo derechos de autor


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2009)

Te olvidaste de subirme el esquema en jpg!  jeje
Me da fiaca instalar el livewire porq no lo uso... yo me manejo con el multisim...

"tengo derechos de autor" 
Ya hiciste los tramites en la oficina de patentes? jaja


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 7, 2009)

capo necesito algun circuito para controlar pap unipolares,si tenes echo el pcb  ya mejor
gracias fernandoae


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2009)

Nico no te puedo escribir por el msn, me pone lo de que no se pudo entregar el mensaje...
Tengo algo para manejar motores pap con la pc si te interesa. O necesitas algo que no dependa de la pc?
O sino algo asi:
YouTube - DIY LED EFFECT - EFECTO LED CASERO


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 7, 2009)

si no importa q sea por pc el tema es que tengas el sof que hace falta porque ni idea de programacion de bisual y demas, tendria que ser algo que gire hacia los dos lado pero limitado nose si por un final de carrera o algo
me entendes?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2009)

Sip, algo como esto queres hacer? que se mueva de izquierda a derecha pero sin dar el giro completo no?
y en vez de la luz un espejo...

YouTube - 4k Searchlights
YouTube - LW 1K Searchlight


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 7, 2009)

claro .es muy complicado?necesitaria todo los circuitos controldirver para el motor todo:S
asi que si me pode ayudar mejor


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2009)

Con un paso a paso se complica el tema del control, lo mas facil es hacerlo con un motor comun de CC y una reduccion (para que gire despacio y con mas fuerza,se pueden comprar armados, ademas estas en Bs As y tenes mas posibilidades de conseguirlo).
Hago un esquemita y lo subo...


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2009)

Ingredientes:
-2 reles -con doble inversor
-1 final de carrera na
-1 final de carrera nc
-1 motor con reduccion

y paciencia para interpretar el esquema que quedo un poco desorganizado.
Cualquier duda la respondo   

Nadie tiene algo nuevo para mostrar?   Aunque solo sean ideas


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 7, 2009)

gracias,el tema es que tengo motores paso a paso y le quiero dar uso,lo que queria hacer es algo similar a el espejito del scan
tmb me gustaria saber como hicistes para conectar esemotor q pusistes antes en un video al usb


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2009)

En realidad ese es por puerto paralelo, si lo queres usb podes comprar el cable adaptador de usb a paralelo.
Del tema ya se hablò algo:

El esquema de control de motores pap està acà:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/154960/

Te recomiendo que leas las ultimas paginas de este tema a partir de aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/148775/

Y en este tema esta el circuito:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5027.html
Lo unico que en vez del pic tenes que usar salidas del puerto paralelo.


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 7, 2009)

la verdad q ni idea como usar el lightning, tenes algun tuto o algo 
otra cosa essos calbes adaptadores de usb  a puerto paralelo sirven?o solo andan para impresoras?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Abr 7, 2009)

hola fernando, podrias colocar un dibujo mas detallado del efecto led del video del mensaje 305, es un solo led, o es una matriz.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2009)

Estaba a punto de preguntarte cual era el mensaje 305... nunca habia prestado atensión, ahora ya se que estan numerados!   

En ese video es una matriz de 3x3 pero encienden todos juntos por que es una linterna que me armè, ademas era la version de prueba, la V0.002. Mas adelante si sigo con el proyecto van a ser leds rgb controlados por un PIC.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=fernandoae&view=videos <--- fijate los otros videos que ahi se ve mejor.

Estas son la unicas fotos que encontrè:


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2009)

Y acà los esquemas que me pidiò Nico, espero que te sirvan de inspiracion


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 7, 2009)

gracias,algu audioritmico tenes?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2009)

Tengo este, no lo he probado.


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Abr 7, 2009)

pero para pap digo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Abr 13, 2009)

He visto en algunos videos de efectos laser (por ejemplo en youtube en el canal de fernando) que colocan un amplificadorcador de parlantes de PC, Por que hacen esto?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 13, 2009)

Para que el movimiento de los cabezales sea mayor...


----------



## diego_z (Abr 21, 2009)

Hhola gente estube leyendo por arriba el post , y me intereso lo que no vi es si alguien tiene algo concreto , les comento mi idea, tengo pensado hacer algo asi como lo de abajo , ya que un tipo loco que tiene un boliche aca me tiene las p por el suelo , pienso usar motores paso a paso y obiamente pics , si alguien se engancha y me acompaña ?, venga ! acepto opiniones constructivas ,jeje tambien le quiero agregar un teclado de control para iluminar manualmente cualquier punto ,que ya lo tengo pensado , solo estoy frenado en la parte mecanica del aparato , y en la opcion audiorritmica que se que voy a usar la parte analoga del micro pero ahun no se como entrar con la señal,por ahora me interesan los movimientos , saludos

pero no  aprendo a usar paint jaja despues subo una foto


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 21, 2009)

Fijate mas atras yo subi algo de eso, tambien tenia la idea de usar motores pap pero como no necesito un giro de 360º lo hice con dos servos de los usados en radiocontrol. Ademas como el giro de los servos esta limitado a 180º aproximadamente no te tenes que preocupar por el tema de los cables que se retuercen.
Acà tenes un circuito que podes utilizar como punto de partida, y como tenes conocimiento de micros no se te va a hacer dificil modificar el codigo:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/games/006/index.html
El tema de la transmision de la energia es lo mas complicado, podes pasar los cables por el eje o usar las tipicas escobillas.
Tenes idea donde se pueden comprar rodamientos chicos? de donde sos?


----------



## diego_z (Abr 21, 2009)

bueno , como pienso hacerlo los cables no se torceran y si pienso usar colectores de alternador para la tranferencia de energia , el rodamiento mas chico que consigo es el 608 para que lo necesitas? otra pregunta mas atras mencionas que usas dos rigidos para el laser , que funcion cumplen ? soy de entre rios , muchas preguntas solo dos respuestas jeje mañana veo un tornero amigo para que me haga las cajas de rodamientos y los ejes cuando tenga algo concreto lo subo


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 21, 2009)

"otra pregunta mas atras mencionas que usas dos rigidos para el laser , que funcion cumplen ?"
Son los que mueven el haz, uno lo mueve hacia  arriba y abajo y el otro de izq a derecha.
Ya lo tengo audiorritmico y funcionando:
YouTube - LASER NUEVO DIY AUDIORRITMICO

"el rodamiento mas chico que consigo es el 608 para que lo necesitas?"
Te preguntaba de donde sos porque yo en Neuquen recorri varios lugares y no consigo... me estoy por armar un spot rgb con leds.

"cuando tenga algo concreto lo subo"
Si   a ver si vemos mas equipos terminados


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 21, 2009)

che fernando, podes poner todo lo que hiciste para el laser?tengo los rigidos, tengo los lasers, tengo la voluntad, pero ni idea como hacerlo. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 21, 2009)

Lo que necesitas aparte de lo que tenes es un amplificador chico (el de unos parlantes de pc sirve), de ahi conectas un canal a la bobina de voz de un disco y el otro canal a la otra bobina. De ahi pegas un espejo(lo mejor son los "espejos de superficie", que vienen con la capa reflectiva al frente, o usar partes del plato del disco)  en el eje de rotacion (de la bobina) y los pones a 90 grados para  que muevan el haz. Si no entendes mucho lo que te digo busca "hd laser show" en youtube asi te das una idea, lamento mis explicaciones confusas jeje.
Cuando hablo de "bobinas de voz" o "voice coil" me refiero a esto tx.technion.ac.il/~rang/files/HD%20voice%20coils%20usage.pdf

No subo fotos porque el disco donde tenia todo se me quemò y no me dio tiempo a hacer un backup


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 22, 2009)

me voy a poner a ver que me sale. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 22, 2009)

Bueno, cualquier duda pregunte nomas


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 22, 2009)

sep, quedate tranquilito que ya veras(las preguntas veras, por que el artilugio, bien gracias jajaja)saludos


----------



## diego_z (Abr 22, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "Te preguntaba de donde sos porque yo en Neuquen recorri varios lugares y no consigo... me estoy por armar un spot rgb con leds.
> 
> :


el 608 que te digo es de 8mm interior y creo que 12 por fuera si no lo conseguis fijate que en todas las casas hay una bordeadora quemada y tienen dos de esos , mas chico no se consiguen facilmente a no ser de un mot pap , estube probando algo con dos pap 
y no me convence lo que e logrado hasta ahora


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 22, 2009)

Por que no te convence?
La otra alternativa es usar motores dc con reduccion


----------



## diego_z (Abr 22, 2009)

no me convence lo que logre con dos espejos    ,( estaba mirando las posibilidades de que colgarle al aparato ) pero pap es lo que voy a usar , , creo que voy a tener que ir al tornero viejo cabron ( mi amigo jeje ) y hacer la cajita de bolilleros yo mismo


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 22, 2009)

"no me convence lo que logre con dos espejos"
De que espejos estas hablando? me parece que se te mezclò con lo que le dije zeta_bola_1.

Vos queres hacer algo como esto?
http://www.snowtpuck.com.ar/move-led.php
O un equipo de esos que lo que se mueve es solo el espejo?


----------



## diego_z (Abr 23, 2009)

tenes razon vamos por partes ; mientras espero para armar el cabezal movil me puse a experimentar con dos mot pap con espejos en sus ejes estoy viendo que es lo que le puedo meter al cabezal movil si es un laser con espejos , imaginate va a cubrir en instantes un perimetro muy muy amplio ,pero como dije estoy analizando que poner ,tambien me comentaron que se consigue la rueda con discos de colores a $130 en parana


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 23, 2009)

Esta pagina no me acuerdo si la mencione pero esta buena para darse una idea de los componentes de cada efecto: http://parts.americandj.com/

Claro despues se ve que poner pero ya teniendo la base movil es mas facil.
Yo estoy esperando a que lleguen los rodamientos axiales para la base http://sacmodelismo.com/images/BRG103.gif

El canal de Kmpos lo viste?
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=kmpos87&view=videos
Tiene varios videos de equipos diy.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 23, 2009)

bien ahora por el momento arme esta cajita con los 608 que te encione , te pregunto por que usar rodamientos axiales ? creeria que alo sumo  una cabeza hira a tener 6 kg , yo creeria que con los chiquitos va a andar ,


 y si no esta la posibilidad de estos autocentrantes, pero ya me parece demaciado para la funcion que cumplen, pero bueno se vera sobre la marcha , ya esta marchando cuando tenga mas lo muestro


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 23, 2009)

Es de mañoso solamente lo de los rodamientos 
2 preguntas:
Que motores vas a usar?
Que pensas poner como efecto?


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

bueno aqui algo de lo que e estado trabajando se mueve mas lento de lo que yo pensaba pero se puede solucionar tambien hace mucho ruido, para eso le voy a poner una rosca de teflon en la varrilla , pero basicamente cumple los requisitos que esperaba , mueve un peso de 6 kg y tal vez algo mas ,el carrete que tiene colgado pesa 6.2 kg, fernadoae todavia no se que le voy a poner como  efecto , che no se rian que ahun son solo pruebas 
YouTube - prueba pap


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 25, 2009)

Ruido? donde? jeje.
Por que no usas algo como esto? -> http://www.cadenasybandas.com/images/poleas2.jpg
El ruido se va a ir y vas a tener un movimiento sin saltos (supongo), y otro punto a favor es que va a girar un ángulo mayor.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 25, 2009)

eso, ruido?mira que tengo el volumen al mango, jaja. lo unico que le veo es que va medio traca traca, sera por que el tormo esta medio suelto?saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 25, 2009)

Posta no hace tanto ruido, ademas supongo que lo vas a usar en alguna fiesta con la musica fuerte


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

jeje , si la idea de la polea ya la e empleado en otros proyectos pero ( siempre hay un pero jeje ) la fuerza o energia que se puede transmitir no es la misma , eso del bailoteo del eje , es porque el motor ya viene de otro proyecto y estaba tirado en una caja asi que no esta bien derecho   ya lo voy a arreglar , ahora estoy trabajando en la programacion del tablero y me esta llevando mucho tiempo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 25, 2009)

a como piña entonces, no nos dejes tirado eeeeeh


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> a como piña entonces, no nos dejes tirado eeeeeh


¿?no entiendo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 25, 2009)

que vas re bien, no te olvides de nosotros y mostranos fotos de lo que vayas haciendo


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

estaba mirando el angulo de giro que tiene esto es de unos 90º y el tiempo en recorrerlo es de unos 10 segundos , lo que no se es con que velocidad deberia moverse teniendo en cuenta que dentro del cabezal movil iria el efecto que tambien es movil , me gustaria saber que velocidad deberia tener
jaja ya lo vi es rapidisimo y el angulo es de 360º voy a tener que modificar toda esta porqueria ,YouTube - USB-DMX + DMXControl  By Kmpos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 25, 2009)

igual a ese flaco no lo agarres como ejemplo, por que es un grosso. hace unas cosas buenisimas el pibe, jajaja



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No queda bien opinar sobre los cuernos de alguien en público


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

si me parece que lo voy a dejar asi y que el otro movimiento tenga 180º sino se me va a complicar mucho jeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 25, 2009)

es que para ser el primero podes hacer que se mueva poco, despues complicate un poco mas. asi es como empezo el flaco ese, kmpos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 25, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> si me parece que lo voy a dejar asi y que el otro movimiento tenga 180º sino se me va a complicar mucho jeje



Igual si se te complica yo te ayudo   ademas el de electronica Kmpos es mi hijo y yo fuì quien le enseño  ... hablando en serio, el tipo sabe pero tampoco es algo del otro mundo.   

"iria el efecto que tambien es movil"
 que "efecto" es?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2009)

del otro mundo no, pero que le salen las cosas le salen


----------



## alexus (Abr 26, 2009)

se reavivo el tema
vuelvo a la cancha, al fin y al cabo es como un hijo para mi


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ... al fin y al cabo es como un hijo para mi



Y para otros tantos que andamos tras el telon.


----------



## alexus (Abr 26, 2009)

lo digo porque yo fui el creador! jaja


----------



## gca (Abr 27, 2009)

Fernandoae conseguiste los datos de los motores em-234? porque tengo los mismos sacados de una epson y necesito saber sus datos y por google  no encuentro nada.

Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Abr 27, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Fernandoae conseguiste los datos de los motores em-234? porque tengo los mismos sacados de una epson y necesito saber sus datos y por google  no encuentro nada.
> 
> Saludos


 y que es lo que necesitas saber de ese motor ? que epson es


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 27, 2009)

Si no me equivoco trabajan a 5V, pero en mi caso necesitaria el torque y ese tipo de datos...


----------



## diego_z (Abr 27, 2009)

bueno usualmente no me fijo en esos datos,ya que los motores que hay a mano no son muchos y no hay oportunidad de elegir, lo que hago es ponerlo en marcha por ej 5v y le doy con la fuente regulable hasta que funcione bien y consuma lo que el drivers que uso en ese momento aguante , a no ser que tenga los datos   un metodo rustico pero efectivo


----------



## gca (Abr 27, 2009)

Necesitaria saber , los grados por paso , la tension y corriente de trabajo y la potencia o torque del mismo. Ah olvidaba eran de una epson stylus 300.

Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Abr 27, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Necesitaria saber , los grados por paso , la tension y corriente de trabajo y la potencia o torque del mismo. Ah olvidaba eran de una epson stylus 300.
> 
> Saludos


bueno los grados los puedes averiguar con solo hacerle dar un paso al motor ,el gran problema casi siempre es el driver que si bien tu motor tal vez consuma normalmente 2 amp. por ej. los drivers corrientes como el l293 no soportan mas de 500ma , a veces puedes rescatar el original que estaba en la impresora , pero no siempre es asi


----------



## diego_z (Abr 30, 2009)

despues dicen que las casualidades no existen


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 30, 2009)

"el gran problema casi siempre es el driver que si bien tu motor tal vez consuma normalmente 2 amp. por ej. los drivers corrientes como el l293 no soportan mas de 500ma , a veces puedes rescatar el original que estaba en la impresora , pero no siempre es asi"

Pero eso se soluciona muuy facil... medis la resistencia de la bobina, y ya sabiendo la tension que vas a usar calculas la corriente que va a circular. Y si con el L293 no te da la corriente tmb es facil... armas una etapa de potencia con transistores ,diodos y resistencias... en caso se ser bipolar te armas dos puentes H...


diego_z te pasaste con las fotos que subiste, muy buenas. Estaria bueno que todos subamos fotos asi porque sirven para darse una idea (como pasar los cables, la parte optica, etc) yo busque un poco en la red pero no encontrè muchas.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 30, 2009)

jiji este equipo lo tengo aca ahora y no se donde mirar primero tiene un problema pero creo que solo razaba por ahi porque al sacarle las tapas plasticas anduvo , lo que no puedo hacer andar es el audioritmico tiene un menu con display de 7 segmentos que estoy investigando


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 30, 2009)

ooo sea, si esta rozando la unica solucion es revisarlo por unoc cuaaaantos dias, jeje. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Y Diego? como van tus experimentos?  subì algo como para que no se muera el tema


----------



## diego_z (May 12, 2009)

estoy esperando que me traigan la lampara que tambien estaba quemada , y desarmo este aparato para enderesarlo y pongo fotitos


----------



## alexus (May 15, 2009)

bueno, aca vuelvo por la casa de mi hijo (el tema) jaja, bueno, vuelvo con ideas, conocimientos, propongan proyectos y yo ayudo!


----------



## fernandoae (May 15, 2009)

Hey Alexus si estoy pero el msn me pone lo de mensaje no entregado.   



> estoy esperando que me traigan la lampara que tambien estaba quemada , y desarmo este aparato para enderesarlo y pongo fotitos


Yo no me enojo si lo vas desarmando sin làmpara... de paso subis algunas fotos


----------



## alexus (May 15, 2009)

jaja bueno, saquen un tema o un invento y lo llevamos a cabo!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola  que cuentan? algo nuevo para aportar?


----------



## diego_z (Jun 2, 2009)

hola por ahora sin comentarios ando medio sin tiempo


----------



## diego_z (Jun 2, 2009)

un videito
YouTube - S6302941


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

que preciosura!

es tuya o la estas arreglando?

los motores parecen lo de las impresoras, pero no creo qeu sean...


----------



## capitanp (Jun 2, 2009)

nooo! no lo uses sin las tapas que puedes llegar a recalentar la lampara y que explote!

que bueno tienes un cabezal mobil generico, es muy basico en su funcionamiento.


algunas cosas que se:


-al inicio todos los motores buscan posicionarse en un lugar predeterminado (posicion cero)

-los censores de posicion suelen serde efecto hall o opticos

-el movimienro pan y tilt son autoajustable por cualquier accidente, osea que si esta fijo y lo golpeas al soltarlo vuelve a la posision original

-solo en los motores de pan y tilt el sensor es optico y tiene una rueda segmentada

-el pan y tilt se pueden revertir desde el panel de control

-las posisiones DMX van del 1 al 350 pudiendo llegar a 511 pero con resultados pocos satisfactorios

si me acueredo mas siigo


----------



## diego_z (Jun 2, 2009)

no , no es mio es uno que repare hace unos dias , es generico pero me sirvio para sacar ejemplos de transmisión, los movimientos los hace contando los pasos del motor nada de ruedas ni sensores solo unos de final de carrera , y los motores son como los de impresoras pero algo mas grandes


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

comenta todos los apuntes que pudistes sacar! por favor!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola compañeros tengo unos efectos viejos marca magnet el cual los quiero modificar e implementarle un circuito que maneje unos led de alto brillo que vayan cambiando de color alguna idea del circuito? adjunto un video mas o menos lo que quiero hacer y una imagen de los efectos a modificar. encontre unos circuitos pero no consigo los IC encontre el BYDMX512-3P- REV20 pero no lo consegui, bueno buscndo un poco di con esta pagina http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/led.htm pero no consigo el AtMega ya no se que hacer alguna idea??? escucho opiniones para modificar el efectos luego publico otros tipo ninimoon tambien a modificarlos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=23545


YouTube - LED GEM GBR


----------



## diego_z (Jun 2, 2009)

apuntes? ,jeje solo tengo los apuntes de mi cabeza y las fotos que subi aqui , el control del aparato es incopiable tiene un hermoso micro de 40 pines que ya ni recuerdo la marca lo que si me acuerdo es que la comunicacion con la consola ( la cual no me la trajeron ) es via rs 485 pero esa parte no es la que mas me interesa , si vi con que sencilles esta construida ,a los motores no les sobra nada de fuerza , si le pones el dedo los frenas bien facil el peso de la cabeza sola debe rondas los dos kg , tambien me gusto como pasan los cables hacia la cabeza , es por eso que el giro se limita a solo una vuelta, nada de carbones con anillos , no asi el giro de la horquilla por asi decirle , que es de dos vueltas , despues de eso , es mas lo que vemos en las imagenes solo dos correas  para el movimiento y tres motores adicionales para los efectos , a y una lampara de 75 dolares , bueno espero sacear tu anciedad jaja , un saludo   

capitanp la proteccion de la lampara estaba puesta  cuando hice el videito


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

porque no los hacer tipo scanner?, rueda de gobos, rueda de colores, se le agrega audiorritmico y listo!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jun 2, 2009)

hola amigos!
nuevo en este tema...
me lei las 19 paginas..jejeje....la verdad que estoy muy interesado en ser parte de estos proyectos y tengo muchas ideas en mente...no soy un experto en electronica pero leyendo y experimentando aprendo...ya me hice un flash estrobo,un secuencial de 5 canales,y otras cosas aunque no de iluminacion pero me sirvieron para aprender...
ahora estoy haciendome un laser y cai en este tema...vi el laser que se hizo "fernandoae" y esta buenisimo!
yo tengo un circuito de laser que forma figuras a traves del control de los motores que forman el sistema pero no son figuras como triangulos,cuadrados,figuras etc...
me parecio muy interesante el circuito ya que controlando cada motor se forman figuras mas o menos lindas...

lo que quiero ponerle o hacerle para q quede como yo quiero seria hacerle el sistema para que la proyeccion final del laser se mueva de izquierda a derecha y de arriba hacia abajo...esto lo vi en el laser de fernandoae y en lo que lei no se si no entendi o no lo vi pero nose como lo hizo...

boe amigos saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

"las posisiones DMX van del 1 al 350 pudiendo llegar a 511 pero con resultados pocos satisfactorios"

Lamento informaciónrmarte que estàs EQUIVOCADO  porque el protocolo DMX512 se basa en la utilización de "canales" ("channels" en inglés) para transmitir órdenes de control a los aparatos que lo soporten. El protocolo DMX512 tiene un límite de 512 canales por universo (DMX universe), así mismo cada canal se puede regular desde el valor 0 hasta el valor 255, son los "valores" DMX (DMX values). Las consolas de iluminación profesionales que usan DMX pueden soportar hasta 8 universos DMX y con la tecnología EtherDMX estos pueden ser ampliados aún más.
Sinceramente no entiendo por que decís "pudiendo llegar a 511 con resultados poco satisfactorios"

oscarcito_ale te conformàs con que genere 7 colores?
O sea las diferentes combinaciones con el Rojo Verde Azul...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

kaká_2008 bienvenido al tema  
Lo del láser està explicado màs atràs... no es una explicación muuuuy detallada pero cualquier duda que tengas te ayudo...


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jun 2, 2009)

la parte que entiendo es la que le explicas a zeta que solo conectas la bobina de los rigidos a las salidas del amplificador de los parlantes de pc...
el movimiento lo lograste solo con eso?...

vi que otra alternativa es con motores DC con reduccion...estaria bueno hacer los servos con esos motores y controlar su direccion con un audiorritmico...

que opinas!


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

bienvenido kaka! 

fernando:

 no publiques dos mensajes consecutivos! edita el anterior! jaja

ese cubo es dmx? o q?

diego_z: 

yo tengo la costumbre de anotar todo lo que hace el equipo que estoy analizando, por ejemplo, "si yo hago esto el equipo hace esto", etc...

kaka_2008: 

"la parte q entiendo es la que le explicas a zeta que solo conectas la bobina de los rigidos a las salidas del amplificador de los parlantes de pc... 
el movimiento lo lograste solo con eso?... "

exacto, es solo eso! cuando lo pruebes te daras cuenta, y cuando se produce un bajo descomunal de esos pero mantenido un tiempo, veras que el dibujo parece que "gira!" o se mueve, algo asi.

si podes subi el esquema del laser de figuras que mencionas...

capitanp, en e3l video se ve el termostato y el fan (si no es cooler) girarndo!

bueno, me voy a dormir, estoy muerto...


----------



## capitanp (Jun 2, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos!
> nuevo en este tema...
> me lei las 19 paginas..jejeje....la verdad que estoy muy interesado en ser parte de estos proyectos y tengo muchas ideas en mente...no soy un experto en electronica pero leyendo y experimentando aprendo...ya me hice un flash estrobo,un secuencial de 5 canales,y otras cosas aunque no de iluminacion pero me sirvieron para aprender...
> ahora estoy haciendome un laser y cai en este tema...vi el laser que se hizo "fernandoae" y esta buenisimo!
> ...





porque despues del canal 350 este equipo en especial empieza a funcionar de manera erratica


tengoamplio conocimienro del protocolo dmx y equipos profesionales (hablemos de marcas italianas) pero tambien he vistos estos equipos genericos de 800$ que son eso genericos con funcionamientos poco profesionales
esta bien salen tres veces menos pero tienen x3 los problemas


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

"la parte q entiendo es la que le explicas a zeta que solo conectas la bobina de los rigidos a las salidas del amplificador de los parlantes de pc...
el movimiento lo lograste solo con eso?... "

Exactamente, agarré dos discos le saqué la "bobina de voz" o "voice coil" junto con la parte de los imanes y soldé dos cables en cada una. De ahì los conectè a un amplificador (puede ser cualquiera) y coloqué un espejo en cada eje...
Quizá no se entienda mucho mi explicación asi que si quieren subo unas fotos mìas, y si no quieren no subo   
Igual acá hay algo parecido:





















"no publiques dos mensajes consecutivos! edita el anterior! jaja"
Si no me deja! A vos?

"si podes subi el esquema del laser de figuras que mencionas... "
Supongo que es un espirografo... ahhh si a alguien le interesa (seguro que si) se me ocurrio una idea (en realidad 2) para poder hacer un PWM que varie de forma automatica...

"ese cubo es dmx? o q? "
No es nada en realidad... lo saque de la wiki porque estaba leyendo y tenia los 7 colores que salen de mezclar rojo, verde y azul sin usar PWM.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> porque despues del canal 350 este equipo en especial empieza a funcionar de manera erratica
> tengoamplio conocimienro del protocolo dmx y equipos profesionales (hablemos de marcas italianas) pero tambien he vistos estos equipos genericos de 800$ que son eso genericos con funcionamientos poco profesionales
> esta bien salen tres veces menos pero tienen x3 los problemas



Hay entonces disculpeme ingeniero del DMX  
Mirá, que un equipo en especial tenga problemas en aceptar un direccionamiento superior al canal 350 no significa que sea un problema en el protocolo DMX512 y mucho menos que los canales superiores sean "erraticos". 
ADEMAS YO NUNCA TUVE LOS PROBLEMAS QUE MENCIONAS.

Pero bueno... me voy a poner enc contacto con las autoridades pertinentes para sugerir que se llame "DMX350" o "DMXHASTADONDEANDEBIEN".


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> ...Si no me deja! A vos?



Se pueden editar el primer y último mensajes de un hilo. 

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 3, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> capitanp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






esta bien reconosco tu poca experiencia en el tema y con estos equipos, espero que entiendad que por algo son mas baratos y vienen de china


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2009)

Si no me conocés no podes opinar sobre si tengo experiencia o no tengo experiencia... que querés? que muestre mis titulos y certificados?.... 

Para que se mantenga una discusión o pelea hacen falta 2 o más idiotas... y yo soy un poco idiota pero acá no vengo a discutir, solo vengo a compartir lo poco o mucho que sé con los demás.

Aunque tengas "amplios conocimientos del protocolo DMX y equipos profesionales (hablemos de marcas italianas)" si vos decís que el dmx es una ------ bueno... te entiendo, solo te quería aclarar que NO EXISTEN ERRORES EN EL PROTOCOLO y que TODOS los canales funcionan de igual manera.
Aclarada la situación voy a seguir con Equipos de iluminacion (efectos, roboticas, algo de dmx, y mucho DIY).
Pd: con subir una foto bajada de la red no demostrás nada.


-Gracias Cacho por la aclaración pero era problema de mi navegador que no actualizaba la página.


----------



## diego_z (Jun 3, 2009)

che ya se esta poniendo engorroso esto , como de costumbre , en vez de forosdelectronica deberia ser formachtronica , 
alexus
 te pido disculpas no tengo la costumbre de anotar nada solo mirar eso, si  cuando voy a hacerlo despues tal vez me golpeo un poco mas pero entiendo mas  a fondo todo el sistema , te comento porque soy asi , no siempre fui tecnico en reparaciones electronicas , rompi algunas leyes cuando niño    
es broma che , en una epoca repare algunas motocicletas y cuando desarmas el motor no tenes forma de ir anotando nada tanto porque los detalles son muchisimos , como porque estas todo engrasado , es por eso que acostumbre a trabajar asi un saludo diego


----------



## capitanp (Jun 3, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Si no me conocés no podes opinar sobre si tengo experiencia o no tengo experiencia... que querés? que muestre mis titulos y certificados?....
> 
> Para que se mantenga una discusión o pelea hacen falta 2 o más idiotas... y yo soy un poco idiota pero acá no vengo a discutir, solo vengo a compartir lo poco o mucho que sé con los demás.
> 
> ...








Hay nene! si yo no estoy discutiendo y si el que no tiene nada de experiencia sos vos

DMX es un protocolo de comunicacion

MArcas (italiana que en sueños vas a ver)


SGM
Coef
Martin (no es muy italino)
PSL (no pls)


y si yo digo que ese equipo al setearlo  por encima del canal 350 tiene fallas por mas que me digas que el protocolo no las tiene, es cierto



Pd: la imagen no es sacada de la red y el conocimiento se demuestra expresandolo y brindando ayuda como en este post, porque siempre te vas a encontrar con alguien que tiene mas conocimientos que vos y vas a volver a quedar en ridiculo


otra foro de atrass de unos de mis trabajos (y no me voy a sacar una foto abrazado con ninguno de mis equipos, si amerita podre dar algunas indicasiones como voy a postear mas adelante de como sa hace para rotar los gobos









sin mas y con mucho para brindar saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok gracias!...voy a probar a ver q onda y les comento...

les mencione que me gustaria hacer los servos con dos motores DC y que sean automaticos...creo que fernandoae tiene una idea parecida...

saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

no discutamos, no estamos aca para ver quien sabe mas de una cosa u otra, yo se que de dmx no se nada!

capitanp: 

no discuto tu conocimiento ni tu experiencia en el tema de iluminacion, etc... solo te pido que si "sabes" (entre " " porque la sabiduria es una palabra muy amplificadora) nos ayudes, nos des ideas, etc...


diego_z: 

lo de los apuntes lo hago cuando quiero diseñar algo "copiando otra cosa" lo aprendi cuando tuve que diseñar un lavarropas con "electronica comun"

fernadno: subi tus ideas sobre el spiro o lo que sea! jajaja

gracias a todos!y convivamos en paz!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 3, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> no discutamos, no estamos aca para ver quien sabe mas de una cosa u otra, yo se que de dmx no se nada!
> 
> capitanp:
> 
> ...





claro por supuesto en un rato te tiro otra idea, pero tampoco es para andar desvalorizando mis aportes y llamandome mentiroso


saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola Fernando si me conformo con los siete colores y como seria el circuito no importa si es dmx o audioritmico.....


oscarcito_ale te conformàs con que genere 7 colores?
O sea las diferentes combinaciones con el Rojo Verde Azul...


----------



## jfranco (Jun 3, 2009)

Como a crecido este post el tema de la iluminacion es muy apasionante soy del Peru..es cierto el protoclo DMX presenta fallas a partir de ciertos canales y ya esta siendo reemplazado ;las cabezas moviles chinas son baratas aca pero son desechables que marcas recominedas......muy bueno tu trabajo Capitanp puedes subir esquemas sobre DMX... sobre dimmer pack,consolas analogicas si las tuvieras...estoy fabricando mi consola y estoy aprendiendo lo de programacion de microcontroladores en lenguaje C..deje el tema de las luces pero siempre leo este post y uno anterior que hice bueno saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 3, 2009)

Amigos tengo un diagrama de una interfas usb/dmx si les interesa lo posteo


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

capitanp:

mejor que asi sea...

oscarcito: dmx es un protoclo de comunicaciones standar para equipos de iluminacion, qeu generalmente es entre una consolay los receptor (equipois), que sea dmx no quiere decir que no sea audiorritmico, hay funciones de consolas que incluyen audiorritmicos...

lo que podes hacer, es hacer girar el disco de gobos, el de colores audiorritmicamente..

fernando: por favor, no le sigas hechando leña al fuego, se lo qeu sabes... por favor, no lo hagas.

si estoy equivocado en lo qeu dije a oscarcito, corriganme!

sin peleas!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2009)

Acá está la idea que tengo para generar 2 o màs señales pwm que varíen de forma automática, ya se que va a salir alguno diciendo " se puede hacer más fácil con un micro"... pero no... esta alternativa es mas económica y no asusta a los que recién comienzan...
En los puntos rojos de los operacionales aplica una tension variable que se puede generar de muchas maneras, entre ellas las dos que se muestran a la derecha.
El primer caso (arriba derecha) se toma la tension de carga del capacitor, y en el segundo es algo similar a un DAC pero si elegimos resistencias de manera aleatoria la tensión se comportará de forma similar.
Está hecho en MSPaint porq todavía no instalo el Eagle 

Encontrè algunas cosas para compartir con ustedes:

YouTube - Selfmade DMX-Scannerhead2

YouTube - Moving Head Coemar ProSpot LX 250

YouTube - Moving Head 250 Profile Ecolume Aberto

http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/11/16/led-modded-gauges/

http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2008/03/i...o_in_a_box_creates_infinite_party_loop-2.html

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/games/006/index.html

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=TiPpFeHlEr978&view=videos

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=kmpos87&view=videos

Algunas fotos de equipos viejos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnny/sets/

Un proyecto del MIT:
http://web.mit.edu/zacka/www/midas.html

Iluminacion navideña:
http://www.lindsaylights.com/index.html

HACK AN ALKALITE RIPPLE PROJECTOR:
http://www.bigclive.com/ripple.htm  <--- Mirá Alexus es con leds comunes 

Un soft del que había hablado... el lightning:
http://www.sools.com/index.php?menu=lightning&page=lightning-download&edit=

Y viendo lo que mencionó el compañero sobre las interfaces DMX es cierto que no hay nada, acá les paso varias alternativas( la mayoria las probè y funcionan):

http://foros.zackyfiles.com/showthread.php?p=2944234
http://www.geocities.com/ph_zone/DMX_Desk/index.html
http://freedmx.com/
http://www.elektor.es/splashpages/e...1c2ItZG14NTEyLWNvbnZlcnRlci41ODU0OC5seW5reD8=
http://users.skynet.be/kristofnys/dongle.htm

Espero que les guste.
En cuanto pueda hago el circuito para cambio de colores.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 3, 2009)

Entiendo fernando y lo del 4017 cada salida corresponderia a un color de led y lo del micro me interesa tambien si podes postealo a ver y pongo en la balansa a lo mejor la hago con el micro total por los costos no hay drama...

alexus veo que no interpretaste bien lo que quiero hacer ni lo que le dije a fernando, fernando me ofecio un circuito de led que cambie de color nada mas y por lo que le dije era que no habia drama si el ciucuito era manejado de forma audiorrimica o por medio de un receptor dmx... y los de los gobos y colores no esta mal la idea simplemente que no es lo ando buscando si ya tengo 4 mojos sc2 y un cabeza movil entonces de ahi surgio mi idea de armarme algo con led de alto brillo o sea distinto a lo que tengo el efecto que quiero no vale mas de $300 pero yo lo quiero hacer con mis propias manos no es que no quiera gastar


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2009)

En realidad lo que propuse con los 555 y eso era para motores de un espirografo... pero para los leds también te sirve. Y facilmente se puede convertir en un controlador RGB aplicando en las entradas un potenciometro.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 3, 2009)

si te entiendo pero si tenes un controlador RGB con un micro que combine los colores como el que me mensionaste(el cubo) en el post anterior mejor


----------



## capitanp (Jun 3, 2009)

como habia dicho aca la manera de rotar los gobos


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

oscar: 

claro que lo entendi! solo que me gusta mas a idea del scanner!

capitan:

aun esta un poco alejado de mis posibilidades el tema de los "rotagobos" mas bien por la parte mecanica, que por otra cosa, te comento que mi proyecto en las rudas tiene una ranira en el borde exterior que es detectada por un optoaocoplador de ranura y a partir de ahi "empieza el programa"...

fernando: esta buena esa sesion de sonido y luces!


----------



## diego_z (Jun 3, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Acá está la idea que tengo para generar 2 o màs señales pwm que varíen de forma automática, ya se que va a salir alguno diciendo " se puede hacer más fácil con un micro"... pero no... esta alternativa es mas económica y no asusta a los que recién comienzan...
> En los puntos rojos de los operacionales aplica una tension variable que se puede generar de muchas maneras, entre ellas las dos que se muestran a la derecha.


 

che fernando eso se puede hacer mas facil con un micro ...


jajajaja hera broma che , te pregunto a que puntos rojos te referis ? yo no veo nada ,


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2009)

A los que estan en la entrada de los operacionales del archivo  "PWM.PNG"


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola gente. me he leido las veinti pico paginas.. jeje..  y me intersa mucho el tema del que tratan.. sobre todo me interesa el tema de dmx y de los cabezales moviles.

tengo una duda porque he leido mucho y se me ha confundido un tanto las cosas.. en los cabezales yo podria utilizar un par de leds de alto brillo de 10mm para formar los colores.. es decir simular un led rgb colocando 3 leds de 10mm (una verde, rojo y azul) o me conviene mas colocar solamente leds blancos q tienen mas potencia y colocarle cristales que cambien el color de la salida? 

por otro lado hay algo q tambien queria saber.. la lupa que lleva a  la salida.. q es lo mas conveniente colocar?

desde ya muchas gracias.. 

y pueden contar con migo .. son un novato pero algo se..

PAblo!


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

pablito:

"en los cabezales yo podria utilizar un par de leds de alto brillo de 10mm para formar los colores.. es decir simular un led rgb colocando 3 leds de 10mm (una verde, rojo y azul)"

como poder, podes. el problema  es "la distancia" que cubririas, fernando te lo puede explicar mejor que 
yo..

"colocarle cristales que cambien el color de la salida? "

no son "cristales" tenes filtros (que solo te dejan pasar una longitud de onda del haz de luz [blanco], y tenes las gelatinas, con las que podes armar un disco de colores, estas lo que hacen es "teñir" el haz de luz emitido por la lampara...

" la lupa que lleva a la salida.. q es lo mas conveniente colocar?"

se llama lente! como alrernativa barata, tenes varias opciones, usar una lupa de esas que usamos en la escuela, destripar unos prismaticos y obtener sus lentes, desarmar un proyector de transparencias, etc...

si podes conseguir un lente "dedicado" mejor!

eso es mi humilde aporte que espero te aclare tus dudas!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2009)

Yo probé la de los tres leds individuales pero no es una buena alternativa, los colores no se mezclan muy bien. En mi opinión es mejor un led RGB, o sea, los 3 colores en el mismo encapsulado 

El lente que usan se llama "TRIPLET" (son tres lentes juntas)... en cuanto pueda me doy una vuelta por una casa de fotografia y les pido que me expliquen un poco de la parte óptica  que es lo que nos esta faltando jeje   

Si no querés usar leds de colores podés usar algún led blanco y una rueda de colores:










O una de "GOBOS" coloreados:













Este es el lente "TRIPLET":









http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Cooke_Triplet

En mi canal tenés algunos ejemplos con leds de alto brillo de 5mm 12.000mCd y 20º de apertura con una lente comùn.
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=fernandoae&view=videos


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 4, 2009)

Alexus muchas gracias por tu aporte y aclraraciones y perdona la ignorancia jeje.. 

otra cosa que les quisiera pedir es si tienen la secuencia de pasos de los pap.. mas precisamente pare los 257 o 258 de las epson que he visto que zeta y fernando tienen.. porque tengo uno de esos motores y no logro hacerlo andar correctamente, es decir he probado de muchas formas y lo unico que logro es que el motor haga son dos pasos correctos y dos medios pasos, cuando deberia hacer los 4 pasos iguales.. pero si logro hacerlo girar en los dos sentidos y en hacerlo hacer giros completos pero con esa falla que les digo, 2 pasos bien 2 medios pasos..

si no entienden lo que pido, avisen..


y si fernando me puede explicar lo de los led.. me seria muy util!

y alexus con respecto al disco de colores que me decis, con que materiales lo puedo realizar?

Gracias!


Pablo!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 4, 2009)

Gracias Fernando.. me respondiste justo cuando yo esta escribiendo nuevamente...

Fijate si tenes lo que digo de los motores porfa..

ya me voy a dar una vuelta por el comercio haber que encuentro aca. no creo que mucho pero vamos a ver

Pablo!


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

un circulo de chapa o un cd dividido y le pegas triangulos o circulitos mas peuqeños de gelatinas!

el mio lo hize de 6 colores, un circulo grande con los seis chiquitos a 60º cada uno..

lo de los motores vicha alguna controladora para pap bipolares! en las red y aca en foros hay bastantes t son todas maso menos iguales!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2009)

No entendí que problema hay con los motores... en realidad lo que se hace una vez que se identifican los o el cable común la secuencia de los demás sale por prueba y error.


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 4, 2009)

Haber como lo explico. segun lo que busque en la red encontre lo siguiente:

Bipolar: Este tipo de motor lleva dos bobinados independientes el uno del otro, para controlar este motor se necesita invertir la polaridad de cada una de las bobinas en la secuencia adecuada, para esto necesitaremos usar un puente en "H" o driver tipo L293b para cada bobina y de este modo tendremos una tabla de secuencias como la siguiente:












DRIVER:






segun esto yo deberia colocarle en la entrada ABCD del driver la secuencia indicada anteriormente para los pasos y dependiendo de la frecuencia con que modifique los valores en ABCD, voy a determinar la velocidad del motor.. no?

bueno mi problema esta aca, asi bien como fernando dice que hay que determinar las bobinas y empezar con prueba y error, pues eso hice, ya que con la secuencia que arriba el motor hacia cualquier cosa, osea un paso a la izq y una a la derecha, hasta que encontre una secuencia con la que podia hacer que el motor girase correctamente, es decir todos los pasos hacia el mismo lado que es lo que buscaba, pero todos los pasos deberia ser iguales, pero en este caso no son, es decir hace dos pasos a la derecha bien y dos medios pasos a la dercha, cuando deberian ser todos los pasos iguales.

la secuencia que utileze es la sieguiente:

Paso 1 =  1010
paso 2 =  1001
paso 3 =  0101
paso 4 =  0110

por eso les pedia que secuencia utilizan ustedes a la entrada del driver?

PAblo


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

hay circuitos mucho mas sencillos que ese! usa el buscador de foro o google!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2009)

El circuito ese es el más fácil para motores bipolares...
Por lo visto estás haciendo las cosas bién... no se cual puede ser tu problema, la secuencia es correcta...

Un nuevo aporte(que no recuerdo si lo puse):
YouTube - SECUENCIADOR PWM DE 8 CANALES CON PIC 16F84A
Es un secuenciador de 8 canales con PWM, con tres modos(manual, automatico y aleatorio) y con secuencias personalizables.
En el video está proyectado en la pared (unos 3Mts) con una lupa 

Si a alguien le sirve subo todo y lo explico en detalle


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 5, 2009)

yo si lo quiero. justamente yo ahora estoy haciendo un proyecto igual que ese pero con un motorola en vez de un pic. me sirve para saber como se hace!.. 

Fernando vos sabes de programacion pic?

Pablo!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2009)

No soy un "maestro de PIC" pero algo se  empezè hace uno o dos meses...

Si no tenés el MPlab lo podés descargar desde la página de Microchip, y si no te querés complicar hay varios .hex con diferentes secuencias listos para grabar en el micro.


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

buen aporte fernando! lastima que en pic, estoy pintado al oleo, aunque donde compraria el pic me lo darian programado, no me serviria...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2009)

Todos los PIC vienen sin programar... después uno por cuenta propia lo graba con el programa que quiera. El programador no es nada dificil ni caro, al contrario de lo que muchos piensan! (a mi al principio también me asustaba   )

En realidad no hacen falta los costosos programadores profesionales que vende Microchip, se puede usar alguno de estos:
http://www.grix.it/viewer.php?page=...desort=0&boxtipo=0&user=grix&bakto=/index.php

Yo armè el Ludipipo 1 y el unico problema era mi puerto serie que no daba los 13,5V necesarios para la programación, asi que 
tuve que construir una fuente externa con un 7812 y un 7805 para obtener las tensiones necesarias... nada del otro mundo.


Adjunto otro secuenciador más bàsico (sin PWM) que el anterior pero que igual está bueno (cuando me haga un tiempito subo uno de 32 canales):


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

no me entendistes fernando, donde compraria el pic ellos me lo programan con el programa que yo tenga para ponerle!

tan burro no soy!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2009)

Ahhh jaja, ta bien.
Entonces... que es lo que no te serviría?


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

"la condicion" que ellos te ponen es que lo tenes que ir a buscar al dia siguiente, y eso no me sivre! pierdo mucha plata! aparte del tiempo en bus!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2009)

Bueno esa es la ventaja de aprender a hacer algo, que lo podés hacer en casa y sin pagarle a alguien.

Es algo similar a formatear una pc, el que no sabe como se hace tiene que pagarle a alguien para que lo haga (y algunos cobran MUCHO)... es así...


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 5, 2009)

sisi es asi, bue yo se algo de programacion en micros motorolas..

y la verdad que esta muy bueno tener su propia placa para grabarlos, porque lo podes modificar las veces que necesites hasta obtener el resusltado deseado, y lo unico quue tenes que hacer es apretrar un click!..

pero primero te lleva un tiempito hasta que entendes como funcionan los micros, el resto es solo practica..

yo quiero aprender pic porque en la web hay mucho pic y nada de motorola, y como ya tengo todo para programar motorola, quisiera saber de pic para poder traducirlo a los motorolas..


asique cualquier cosa me dicen..

aca les dejo un manualcito de los motorolas y sus intrucciones

Manual

Instrucciones

PAblo


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

podes subir algo de tu scanner fernando? aunque sea teorico!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2009)

Que scanner? jeje tengo media abandonada esa idea, pero algún dia voy a seguir...


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 7, 2009)

Fernando buenisimo ese aporto, lastima que no se nada de pic, pero voy a ver si los puedo hacer con otro micros.. has hecho alguno? si tenes algun video de como queda estaria muy bueno..

aqui hay uno me parece:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKe6...edchaserpwm/index.htm&feature=player_embedded

es muy bonito como qda, ta bueno!

por otro lado alguien sabe como trabaja un siria led?







YouTube - LUZ SIRIA LED DMX


no tengo ni idea como los efectos..

Pablo!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2009)

El primer video (el de los leds rojos) es justamente el mismo circuito de mi mensaje (#418), el secuenciador PWM de 8 canales, la diferencia es que coloqué un lente delante de los leds y lo proyecté en la pared...

Del efecto que mencionás que es lo que no entendés?...


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

pero con led´s "normales" no creo que sean, que led+lente da esa nitidez y alcanze?

fernando te hablaba de aquel scanner que tenias avanzado en la teoria!

un abrazo


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 7, 2009)

sisi fernando el video es de uno de los proyectos, lo puse para que vean como queda,..

y mi duda es lo que dice alexus, como hacen nitidez y alcanze?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2009)

Son leds comunes, ponelo a partir de los 5:30:
YouTube - American DJ Under The Hood: Accu Spot 250 Hybrid

YouTube - American DJ Accu Spot 250 Hybrid
En realidad acá se ven medios borrosos los puntos porque el equipo no posee ajuste de "foco" para los leds.

Supongo que son de 20º o menos de apertura, y de 1/2 watt o más...


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

han de ser caros eso, por eso yo me queod con las lamparas...


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 7, 2009)

no tanto.. yo recien estube averiguando..

y uno de 1/3w sale $4.50

uno de 1W sale $13

y uno de 3W sale $30

los de 1w y 3w vienen con disipador incluido, el de 1/3 es de 10mm..

que tipo de lamparas te referis alexus?


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

la que encuentre!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2009)

Pero tené en cuenta que los leds tienen una duración superior, consumen muchisimo menos y además no necesitan ignitores, reactancias y artefactos similares para su encendido... los cuales son muy caros.
Los leds de alto brillo para iluminación son algo relativamente nuevo, pero es como todo... con el tiempo van a bajar de precio, a medida que se encuentren alternativas más económicas para su producción...


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

mis lamparas no utilizan nada de eso, solo triac, y el control que le haga!

y tengo lindos efectos!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 7, 2009)

si tenes información subila asi podemos comparar las diferencias!


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

sobre que?


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 7, 2009)

sobre los efectos que has logrado con las lamparas!


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

ah, pricipalemte, strobos, auto dimmer´s, basicamente es eso.

demas esta la mecanica que el efecto posea, sea scanner, cabeza movil, proyector, etc.

el circuito y el pcb del autodimmer lo perdi  cuando murio mi hd, capaz que fernando tiene alguna idea del tema!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2009)

Yo no dije que tus efectos eran feos eh! jaja.
No todo en la vida son leds... este es un efecto con una lámpara HID de 150W (10.000 Lúmenes) , la ventaja respecto a las incandescentes es que las HID producen una luz muy blanca...

El efecto este está filmado desde el otro lado de la calle:
YouTube - phase1 acme wildtech kaleido hid

Miren este canal, está bueno: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Phase1djstore&view=videos


Acá hay un proyector hecho con leds: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Newtonn2&view=videos
http://www.instructables.com/id/How_to_make_a_small_Diy_LED_Projector/
Al final se explica un poco la parte óptica, más que nada lo posteo por ese tema.


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

porque lo decis fernando?

lo que te pregunte fue si tenes alguna idea de como hacer un auto-dimmer, ta que yo perdi toda la información que tenia de estos...

pero tambien hay que ver los costos...

que tengan una buena jornada de lunes


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 8, 2009)

Lo decía por esto:
"mis lamparas no utilizan nada de eso, solo triac, y el control que le haga!
y tengo lindos efectos!"
   

Lo que tengo es un dimmer con control 0-10V


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

y para que varie automatico? o dandole una "orden"?

estaba re lindo el esquema que tenia! wawawawa


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 8, 2009)

Ahi ya corre por cuenta de la imaginación del constructor... pero se podría hacer con un capacitor y una resistencia...


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 8, 2009)

alexus cuando te referis a automatico, que queres decir? que modifica su intencidad respecto de que?

che fernando en los videos que subiste, los leds son de 1/2W pero son solo para los circulos exteriores, el central de cuanto es la lampara? alguna idea'?


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

respecto a audio por ejemplo, asi eran los mios...

hay muchas posibilidades!

tu has inventado algo?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 9, 2009)

Para un efecto casero  podrías usar una lámpara de halogenuros metálicos como la que usa KMPOS...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
fernandoae (hace 8 meses)
Que tipo de lampara usaste?

kmpos87 (hace 8 meses)
La lampara que usa es HQI si busca en youtube HQI te saldran este tipo de lamparas por ejemplo el video q te he dejado en RESPUESTA EN VIDEO es una lampara = que la mia pero a lo grande, si te fijas no es un filamento lo q tiene, es un rayo de descarga continua lo que ilumina de ahi que tarde unos minutos en encender al 100% porque hay que esperar q se caliente.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Le corregí algunos errores


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 9, 2009)

son de 12v o que tension?


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

yo uso la que encuentre en el supermercado o casa de electricidad, mientras sea de buena potencia y no "incandescente" como las comunes!

no me caliento mucho por eso!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 11, 2009)

Miren lo que es este video:
YouTube - Homemade Laser Projection System


----------



## alexus (Jun 11, 2009)

wow! pero hay que hacerlos...

aca venden todo lo necesario para armar un efecto laser, menos es laser, a 300 dolores emm... digo dolares!

muy lindo el video!

edit 1: no habia visto la parte del touch screen, la plata que gasto ahi!


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO (Jun 11, 2009)

un laser de 5mw cuanto puede salir?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 11, 2009)

Yo compré uno a $100


----------



## alexus (Jun 11, 2009)

hay unos a 10 dolares, en e-bay, y azul a 35!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 11, 2009)

Pero para comprar en E-bay necesitas que acepten tu tarjeta, además no tenés protección como comprador...
Me gustó la parte del Touch  Que bronca que da tener los conocimientos pero no poder llevar algo a cabo por el tema de los costos!


----------



## alexus (Jun 11, 2009)

jaja decime a mi! tengo como tres cuadernolas llenas de proyectos diseñados totalmente por mi y no los puedo llevar a cabo por lo mismo!

creo que vos fernando tenes un poder adquisitivo bueno..

tenes trabajo? yo estoy buscando como loco!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 11, 2009)

si los laser son caros, una forma que he visto es ponerle en la punta de un laser un lente de grabadora de dvd ( son mas potnentes q las de cd) para umentar su pontenica luminica! seria una forma de abaratar costos,, habria que probarlo!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 11, 2009)

Yo en este momento no trabajo porque estoy recursando un par de materias que tengo de la secundaria (tengo 22 años... no soy tan viejo jaja)... me hago unos pesos reparando computadoras, hace un tiempo daba clases de computación en un instituto privado...

Pero bueno, no los voy a aburrir contandoles mi vida   acá les muestro un efecto nuevo que estoy probando:
YouTube - EFECTO LED PWM DIY 2
YouTube - EFECTO LED PWM DIY 1
No es gran cosa... es algo que hice para pasar la tarde.
En realidad en el video sale un poco oscuro... las cámaras digitales no se llevan bien con la oscuridad y los leds  
Y es con poco humo... la mezcla de nitrato de potasio y azucar es toxica?


----------



## alexus (Jun 11, 2009)

se podra hacer con las halogenas bi-pin? cada una con un pequeño lente y despues todas qeu se encuentren en el lente "de salida"?


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO (Jun 12, 2009)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-53967446-modulo-laser-5mw-rojo-650nm-3v-metalico-lente-ajustable-_JM_

Saludos


----------



## ingdenis1 (Jun 12, 2009)

hey esta buenísima la luz yo quisiera saber como la hiciste, gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 12, 2009)

El circuito que usé es el secuenciador pwm de 8 canales con PIC16F84A y una lente (que es pequeña por eso me quedaron 2 leds afuera jeje).
Para el que no quiera usar un micro podría probar con esos leds de 2 patas que cambian de color solos    como quedará?

Acá está el video con todas las secuencias (algunas no me gustan pero el MPlab a pesar de haberlo reinstalado se cierra, en cuanto formatee mi pc pruebo otras  ):
YouTube - EFECTO LED PWM - TODAS LAS SECUENCIAS

Ah Alexus lo de las bi-pin (de las que vienen con el reflector) si se puede y con un solo lente... o sino armá algo como esto:


----------



## ingdenis1 (Jun 12, 2009)

utilizaste algun gas para lograr el efecto laser?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 12, 2009)

Como no tengo máquina de humo uso la mezcla que se usa como propelente en coheteria, 6 partes de Nitrato de Potasio y 4 de Azúcar; No es muy tóxico


----------



## jfranco (Jun 12, 2009)

hola para fernandoae prueba el CCS para programar en lenguaje C es de  facil uso.


----------



## alexus (Jun 12, 2009)

en ucontrol.com.ar hay tutos sobre ccs!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 12, 2009)

prefiero la programacion en assembler, la C la veo muy complicada! pero bue cada uno tiene su forma!

te quedo muy bueno el efecto fernando!


----------



## alexus (Jun 12, 2009)

ese tunel no es made by fernando! jajajaja

yo me quedo con la electronica comun! jaja contadores, etc..

y logro cosas parecidas!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 12, 2009)

Los videos si... el Moonflower ese de la foto no, era una sugerencia para alexus...


----------



## alexus (Jun 12, 2009)

jaja ya se fernando!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 13, 2009)

información made in fernando:

YouTube - American DJ Under the Hood: X-Series LED

en ese video usan un led de 20W.. y sale como $150 el led solo, alguien tiene idea de cuanto sale el cabezal completo?


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2009)

a de valer unos 500 dolares mas o menos creo!

me lo hago, y me sale muuuucho menos!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 13, 2009)

esa es la idea, pero queria saber si convenia hacerno o no?.. ya q necesitamos el led. y los motores que son las cosas mas caras!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 13, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> a de valer unos 500 dolares mas o menos creo!
> me lo hago, y me sale muuuucho menos!



Y si, si uno se pone a pensar... los fabricantes ganan MUCHA plata vendiendo estos cabezales "inteligentes" (no por que los llaman inteligentes si hay que andar diciendoles lo que tienen que hacer   )... los componentes no son tan caros...


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 16, 2009)

aca les dejo algo de información sobre DMX

Saludos

PAblo!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 20, 2009)

Como me gusta este efecto!    
YouTube - My Acme Dynatwin
Cuando consiga un par de motores ...guna novedad o algo para compartir?   :roll:


----------



## alexus (Jun 21, 2009)

yo probe si, pero las interferecnias son matadoras, pero adjunta el tuto, depsues de ve como se constru
ye!


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 21, 2009)

hola a todos:
una pregunta...
yo conecte un motor de unos 5 volt y una lamparita a 12 v directamente a la salida de audio de un ecualizador 
y la pregunta es: 
¿el amplificador corre riesgo de quemarse?
¿esta bien lo que estoy haciendo?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 21, 2009)

Es que sin fotos no tiene onda! además todavia estoy peleando con el programa del micro, esperando unos leds, esperando los servos nuevos, y sigue la lista...  

franko1819 en realidad no te puedo asegurar si está mal o bien porque depende de la potencia del amplificador, si es de poca potencia es probable que se queme... pero si es por ej de 100Wrms no habria problemas...
Lo correcto sería usar un audiorritmico, en Google hay muchos esquemas.


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 21, 2009)

tiene 100W + 100W
pero lo que yo quiero hacer es algo sin integrados ni nada alomejor un Amplificador operacional pero sin secuencia que vaya al ritmo del sonido porque yo al ecualizador lo pongo en graves y cuando el parlante pega enciende el motor y la lampara


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 21, 2009)

Ah si es de 200W no pasa nada! usalo tranquilo asi como está.


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 21, 2009)

ok muchas gracias¡¡¡


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO (Jun 22, 2009)

franko1819 podrias subir fotos de tu proyecto?


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 23, 2009)

si seguro
adjunto un video lo mas corto que pude y alguna imagenes ( todas sacadas con el celular )
PD:a la lampara le puse una bobina de 4Ω con nucleo de aire ( no se para que se la puse   )
y el motor esta conectado directamente a la salida de audio (en paralelo con la lampara)


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 2, 2009)

hola amigos ando medio perdido jejeje...mucho estudio...

les cuento que ya me falta poco para terminar mi laser!

le queria preguntar a fernandoe o a cualquiera q sepa donde puedo conseguir en argentina un laser de 5mw verde a un precio razonable y de calidad!...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 2, 2009)

En Argentina tenés que elegir, o precio razonable o calidad... pero los dos criterios juntos no  
Aunque si te animás esto te puede servir http://www.astropeumayen.com.ar/foro/laser-verde-para-astronomia-vt349.html
Y si no... Mercado Libre... muchas alternativas no hay.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola como estan, estoy en la construccion de un controlador rgb via dmx tengo un esquema y queria ver la posibilidad de adicionarle un dip switch para asignarle la direccion dmx sera que me pueden ayudar. gracias


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 7, 2009)

tras ausentarme bastante tiempo del tema regreso para intentar revivirlo. hace mucho hablamos con alexus y fernando de como hacer las figuras para los gobos y yo dije que haria uno y subiria fotos para mostrar por si les interesaba.
la verdad que puede dar un poco de trabajo mi metodo, pero con paciencia queda bien y se pueden hacer hasta con nuestras iniciales o logo personal.
lo que utilice fue:
                           una lata de refresco
                           un molde de gobo que imprimi de un catalogo
                           una lija de grano 360 (si quieren)
                           una hoja de bisturi (un cutter tambien funciona)
                           una fibra permanente
                           un minitorno


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2009)

Queda bien... pero... hace falta mucha paciencia 

Por ahi habia leido que se podian hacer con papel de transparencias, alguien probó?


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 7, 2009)

hola fernando me podrias pasar los esquemas del proyecto q hiciste con las luces leds azules? es decir si me podrias facilitar el impreso y los otros y la lista de materiales me gusto tu proyecto me mandas un MP ?


gracias!


saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 7, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Queda bien... pero... hace falta mucha paciencia
> 
> Por ahi habia leido que se podian hacer con papel de transparencias, alguien probó?




El problema esta en el calor que emite la bombilla, fácilmente puede derretir un gobo plástico.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 7, 2009)

claro!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2009)

Entonces en un equipo con led podria funcionar  
rodrigo_6 a cual  te referis?


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 7, 2009)

me refiero a esto:


YouTube - EFECTO LED PWM DIY 1


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2009)

Son blancos   el circuito es este: http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/ledchaserpwm/index.htm
Te recomiendo que veas los otros proyectos de esa página, estan buenos.
Lo que hice fué armar ese circuito y colocar una lupa/lente en el frente, variando la distancia podés enfocar los puntos en una pared... los leds son blancos de 12000mCD y 20º de apertura.
Más adelante si armo algo hago un tutorial, por ahora solo es una prueba   

Acá les dejo un video de un equipo casero:
YouTube - spanish moving heads
Yo el tema de la iluminación lo tengo medio abandonado porque estoy con esto http://ptyxiouxos.net/greekbotics/u...lator/thanos_home_motion_flight_simulator.htm


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 7, 2009)

como lo dijo Andrés, el problema es el calor de la lampara, por eso lo hice metalico para aportar la idea y demostrar que se puede hacer. con una transparencia seria muuuy facil hacer los gobos y bien complejos, pero tendriamos que usar led de buena potencia.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 7, 2009)

que genial qe esta ese video por dios! jaja


eso si me interesaria hacerlo pero lo veo muy complicado.. sabes quien lo habra hecho¿?¿


----------



## diego_z (Jul 7, 2009)

***** no se por que no me llegan los mails , me quede en el tiempo y ya ni se de que hablan


Editado por Cacho


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 7, 2009)

ojo que hay proyectores que calientan de lo lindo y las transparencias se lo bancan, ada  asaber si se bancan las lamparas que nos vendrian bien a nosotros

saludos


----------



## fer_b (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola me encanta todo este tema de las luces, por cierto yo arme unas luces con leds muy simples pero bastante lindas a la vista, no se asemeja a los proyectos con motores etc etc pero este es mi aporte al foro, aca les dejo unas fotos de mis luces y luego subo el video de las luces funcionando. Por cierto me encantaria hacer algo con laser ya estuve leyendo paginas atras asi que voy a ver que hago. Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 8, 2009)

A mi tampoco me llegan notificaciones no se que pasa.

fer tus luces led son audiorritmicas o automaticas, como las trabajas.


----------



## fer_b (Jul 9, 2009)

Las luces son automaticas pero controlo su frecuencia con los potenciometros de la foto 4, variandolo de distintas formas obtenes efectos bastantes interesantes


----------



## fer_b (Jul 9, 2009)

Aca pueden ver el video de las luces con leds que arme:

YouTube - djbagre's lights

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 9, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> no se por que no me llegan los mails , me quede en el tiempo y ya ni se de que hablan






a mi si me llegan todos. debe ser que como ustedes no abrian su cuenta hotmail entonces cuando se publico una respuesta aca se les mando un mensaje diciendo de que habia una respuesta publicada. pero despues no se les notifico mas porque no ustedes mismos no abrieron "ese mensaje" en el hotmaill. se entiende?

saludos..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 9, 2009)

Se ven bien las luces, un efectico bastante bueno.

Saludos


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jul 9, 2009)

bueno el efecto y sensillo a la vez. te felicito!


si podes postea el esqmatico!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 9, 2009)

muy bueno che te felicito jejeje


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 9, 2009)

buen efecto y bien vistoso, tambien me sumo al pedido del esquema.

Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 9, 2009)

me borraron el link  :S


----------



## fer_b (Jul 9, 2009)

Estos son los circuitos de las luces del video, los pcbs no los tengo ahora porque estoy de vacaciones en salta y los tengo en cordoba (argentina), disculpen!

Saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 9, 2009)

gracias fer, me intereso el efecto del circuito 2


Saludos


----------



## fer_b (Jul 9, 2009)

arubaru te mande un MP, era para preguntarte sobre un tema pasado, para pedirte si tenes elgun circuito audioritmico para mover un PaP para girar el prisma de vidrios de las luces q armaste vos


----------



## fer_b (Jul 9, 2009)

prisma de espejos, perdon!


----------



## fer_b (Jul 9, 2009)

por cierto estuve revisando el diagrama del circuito 2 y me falto dibujar una linea que va a tierra desde la pata R del IC2a


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 9, 2009)

mira aca te adjunto el circuito del amigo Alexus, lo estube buscando en mis archivos

Saludos


----------



## fer_b (Jul 9, 2009)

ahh listo gracias! voy a ver que puedo hacer!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 10, 2009)

El tema de hacer un audiorritmico es fácil si se usa un PIC... es cuestión de código. Para armarlo con componentes discretos se complica la pcb...
Fer_b ponele una lente (lupa) al efecto tuyo y vas a ver que le da más onda porque se proyectan circulos, que con un poco de humo quedan bien. Fijate en mis videos de Yt.  Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 10, 2009)

yo podria colaborar con lo del pic, si alguien me explica la "logica" de como debe comportarse el circuito hago un programa para el 16F628

Saludos


----------



## fer_b (Jul 10, 2009)

fernando si vi tus videos d internet, voy a conseguir una lupa y les voy a poner, con el tema de los pics no tengo idea de nada, si alguien puede ayudar, cuantos salen etc etc (nunca vi uno jaja), pero me interesaria aprender acerca de pics


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jul 10, 2009)

mucho no se de como hacerlo audiritmico, pero algunas ideas tengo.

Hay que usar un microfono para captar la señal de audio, esa señal la amplificamos y luego esa señal la comparamos con un nivel de tension, cuando la tension amplificada del microfono supere la de referencia que active un circuito. lo podemos colocar directamente al 555 que uso ferb en la patita 4 como habilitacion del circuito, o si no a un micro para poder lograr distintos efectos.


En el caso de hacerlo con un micro seria sencillo, una vez que detectemos que la señal del microfono es superior a la de referencia, podemos prender por un tiempo los leds blancos y luego a pagarlos, en la proxima deteccion, prendemos los rojos, luego los bancos, lugo todo juntos.. y ahi hay muchas cosas!.. lo mejor seria hacerlos con leds rgb, asi formamos mas colores!.. 

Pablo!


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 10, 2009)

pablito lo que me gustaria saber es para manejar un pap, lo de la deteccion no es problema ya arme uno para un laser. la duda es como se comporta el motor cuando se detecta señal, no se si se entiende.


Saludos


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jul 10, 2009)

ahhhh.. yo hice una vez un control de velocidad y giro para un motor pap, no es complicado.. solo tenes que tener en cuenta la secuencia de giro del motor dependiando si es unipolar o bipolar, y la hacerlo girar en sentido inverso es la misma secuencia pero al reves en el orden de los pasos.

vos lo que tendrias que hacer segun mi punto de vista es que cuando obtenes la señal en el micro, lo haces girar al motor hasta un cierto punto para un lado o para el otro, ahi va a depender de la frecuencia con la que le mandes los pulsos al motor para q llegue mas rápido o mas lento a su destino..

Cuanto motores queres manejar?

lo que podes hacer es lo siguiente.. como ejemplo tonto nomas.. ja


Deteccion de señal    -   pocision del motor  -  

1                                     gira 90º a la izq

2                                     gira 90º a la der

3                                     gira 45º a la izq     

4                                     gira 30 a la der


 y asi sucesivamente hasta que vuelve a empezar!

Pablo!


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 10, 2009)

claro algo asi, la velocidas dependeria del ritmo de la musica, es decir depende de cada cuanto halla un golpe de bajos


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jul 10, 2009)

claro!.. seria lo mejor.. y asi tendrias infinidades de movimientos..

osea podrias hacer que para cada nivel de audio una cierta cntidad de grados y velocidad,, y quedaria muy bien..

ya me dio ganas d ehcar uno a mi tambien.. nada mas que yo no se programar PICs, solo motorolas jaja

Pablo!


----------



## fer_b (Jul 10, 2009)

Seria mejor que hagas un esquema para guianos como adaptar el audioritmico al motor PaP


----------



## alexus (Jul 10, 2009)

en la pagina anterior, mi amigo arubaro adjunto un diseño realizado por mi, en el que se explica bien donde se debe conectar el audiorritmico, los 4017, son para decidiar el sentido de giro y avnce/detensión del motor.

atte. alexus


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## alexus (Jul 10, 2009)

que paso rodrigo?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/games/006/index.html


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 10, 2009)

ya habian puesto esa direccion, no me acuerdo si fue en este tema o en el otro que estabamos antes


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 10, 2009)

para hacer ese efecto, donde lo unico que hace es cambiar el sentido de un motor, no es necesario pics, sencillamente se usa un audiorritmico de un solo canal con un motor de 220 en vez de la lampara que activaria el audiorritmico. al usar el motor de 220, cuando el audiorritmico se activa el motor gira hacia un lado, al apagarse y activarse otra vez el motor cambia de sentido solito, es un efecto de algunos tipos de motores, y los que se usan para las luminarias lo cumplen

no se si me explico con lo que quiero decir, no hace falta complicarse para hacer girar un motor de esos.

de hecho los 2 pines que puse en el otro post laburan de esa forma, y el psl tambien, solo que utiliza un audiorritmico para el motor de la parabola de los espejos y un audiorritmico para la rueda de colores

el audiorritmico perfecto para esto es uno de plaquetodo, si lo encuentro lo subo

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 10, 2009)

Si yo lo habia subido mas atrás, pero como preguntan lo mismo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 10, 2009)

este es el audiorritmico con el cual probe un motorcito comun de los que se usan en equipos de discotecas

estos son los motores que se usan







dejo el enlace a la pagina para mas información
http://www.elecom.com.ar/iluminacion/elighting/micromotores.html

saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 10, 2009)

fernando sabes que lo habia simulado pero no me funco. aca subo el de plaquetodo, no se si es el que decis zeta


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 10, 2009)

arubaro, fijate que puse cual circuito use yo para probar un par de veces, el que pusiste vos usa rele, el que puse yo usa un triac


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

Esos aca les dicen motores sincronos, creo que el sentido de giro lo toman de la polaridad de la red con que se encuentren al encenderlos, y es un control on-off a veces giran para un lado y a veces para el otro.

Ahh, esos como aca no se consigen de bastantes RPM se los sacamos a los avanicos.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 10, 2009)

claro, esos motores toman el giro de la red, pero si los deconectas y los volves a conectar cambian de sentido, cosa que hace el audiorritmico


----------



## fer_b (Jul 11, 2009)

En el circuito que subio arubaro (el 385) se puede poner un motor pap? Si se pudiera como seria la conexion de los cables? el que yo tengo tiene 5 cables (amarillo, naranja, marron, negro, rojo) y en el circuito solo se conectan 2


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 11, 2009)

fernando ese circuito es para un motor DC no para paso apaso (mas sencillo todavia)

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 11, 2009)

a mi el de plaquetodo (luna loca) no me funcionoi, es mas, no daba señales de vida!


----------



## fer_b (Jul 11, 2009)

Arubaro el asunto era de que tenia un pap no un dc, tendre q comprar uno jaja. Con el tema de que no le funciono ese circuito a alexus me complica la vida, alguien mas armo el circuito (luna loca) y funciono o estaba en la misma?


----------



## alexus (Jul 11, 2009)

pweo usa mi circuito, y en la salida de direccion, le conectas un puente h, el tema seria la velocidad...


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 12, 2009)

hace un rato simule el luna loca u no anduvo, le cambie los condensadores de 1n por resistencias de 1k y obtuve mejores resultados, dejenme investigar y modificar un poco mas que lo subo andando.


Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 12, 2009)

Subilo sin funcionar porque quiero ver de que circuito están hablando


----------



## fer_b (Jul 12, 2009)

fernando el circuito esta en la pagina anterior (27) el que subio arubaro, el archivo 385, ese tal cual esta dicen que no funciona


----------



## RORO (Jul 17, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> yo podria colaborar con lo del pic, si alguien me explica la "logica" de como debe comportarse el circuito hago un programa para el 16F628
> 
> Saludos



hola este fin de semana estuve en un a fiesta y quede muy prendido con un par 46 de led , tenia un mic que activa las secuencias grabadas en un pic , este tenia aprox 60 led de 10mm .rojos,verdes ,azules era dmx el aparato este, mi intensión es
pedir ayuda para fabricarme unos 4 compre los led de alto brillo no me importa que no sea dmx  , y lo otro estos led deben llevar algun orden para que logren la gamma mas completa del efecto rgb ,con los picos mas altos de la musica cambian el efecto , que enciendan los azules ,luego los verdes ,los rojos ,**rojo verde**. **rojo azul **, azul verde** y strobo para cada color de todas las combinaciones esto eran los efetos que pude apreciar mientras bailaba con mi señora , que siempre que critica por darle mas impotancia a los efectose las fiestas

gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 17, 2009)

guarda fernando que yo no dije el circuito de luna loca, yo dije el circuito de audiorritmico que subi pagina atras. en vez de lampara le conectas un motor de 220 y cambia el sentido de giro

tampoco se si se pueden simular esos tipos de motores en los simuladores electronicos, lo unico que te digo es que funcionar funciona

hace una cosa, conseguite un motorcito de los que estoy hablando y ponele un pulsador en serie, apreta y solta y volve a apretar y vas a ver que cambia el sentido de giro

si encuentro el motor que tenia en la bola de espejos subo un videito

saludos


----------



## fer_b (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola como andan? aca estoy a punto de terminar el proyecto ya discutido hace mucho tiempo, dejo las fotos para que vean de lo que estoy hablando. Falta la lampara, que pienso ponerle un led (de 3W blanco frio) con un lente del 20º o 30º, tambien falta ensamblar todo debido a que en este momento no tengo taladro jaja. Tambien hice un efecto laser pero me falta el led laser. El led de 3W y el led laser tengo que comprarlos en Bs As por eso no lo termino pero ya hice algunas pruebas con una linterna y esta muy lindo. Saludos!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Ago 5, 2009)

fer te quedo muy bien, una sola duda me quedo.. donda va el led?
podrias hacer un planito!? 

yo soy de san juan, y los leds los compre en bs as en www.dled.com.ar/ y a verdad todo excelente!!

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 5, 2009)

el plano esta mas atras!

fer, felicitaciones por el montaje! esas fuentes de pc sirven para cualquier cosa!

yo tengo un segundo equipoo pendiente, ya que tuve que desarmarlo.

aunque ya tengo uno, que tengo que ponerle lampara.


----------



## fer_b (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola como va? pablito los leds tambien los vi en la pagina que vos decis www.dleds.com.ar y ahi pienso comprarlos, al igual que venden los lentes para esos leds, el que yo quiero ponerle es el led blanco frio de 3w mas el lente, como dice alexus el esquema d este proyecto esta por la pagina 10 u 11, hay medidas y todo. El led todavia no lo monte pero va detras del prisma de espejos que gira, ya te daras cuenta cuando veas los dibujos.

Alexus t cuento que esas carcazas de fuentes de pc y lectoras de cds las encontre el domingo pasado muy temprano cuando pasaba por la facultad, como dicen: Al que madruga Dios ayuda. yo madrugue y Dios me ayudo con esas carcazas jaja, me vinieron al pelo!

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 7, 2009)

el reflector de mi lampara, que funciona como disipador a la vez, lo hice con una latita de COLA LOCA que era lo bastante gruesita!


----------



## fer_b (Ago 7, 2009)

Alexus esta perfecto, yo siempre reciclo cosas para hacer mis proyectos jaja, esa es la onda, mis amigos se rien al ver mis proyectos terminados porque dicen que no los puedo volver a reproducir por si alguien me encarga algo porque estan todos hechos con materiales unicos jeje, por ejemplo si me encargan este ultimo voy a tener que conseguir fuentes de pc para hacerlo exactamente igual jaja


----------



## alexus (Ago 7, 2009)

si obvio! yo no reciclo mucho, pero me las rebusco, por ejemplo el prisma lo hice con un espejo que encontre en la calle partido, y lo mande a cortar por unas monedas. 

no soy de creer esas cosas de mala suerte ni nada.

despues, los gabinetes los hago de madera, los de chapa estan caribes aca, y no encuentro nada reciclado qeu se adapte a mis necesidades!

mis equipos no son todos "copiados", diseño los mios propios!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 9, 2009)

hola colegas como estan bueno tengo una inquietud por presentarle tengo un esquema de un dimmer y me gustaria saber que opinan si va  a funcionar o no es para controlar 4 canales de 12v 5A, para unos led de alto brillo rojo, azul, verde y blanco (cada color un canal) para ambientar un salon. espero que me puedan ayudar saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 9, 2009)

Pues por lo que se alcanza a ver es un generador de pwm de 5 canales, parece funcional.

Acuerdate que los led tendrian un punto comun que seria +10V y cada uno llevaria su resistencia limitadora en serie.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 9, 2009)

exactamente esa es la idea lo que pasa es que recolecte unos circuitos que encontre en el foro y fui modificando segun sea necesario y no estaba seguro del funcionamiento del mismo por eso................ en este caso los led trabajarian en 12v cada uno con sus respectivas resdistencias como mensionas y no con la tension de referencia en este caso 10v ya que el regulador solo soporta 1A.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 9, 2009)

exacto, dimensiona las resistencias limitadoras de acuerdo a la potencia y el color de los led.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 9, 2009)

hola fernandoe en tu proyecto del laser..le pusiste una fuente al laser?o lo alimentas con pilas¿?¿?

si es con una fuente supongo que tendras un circuito de regulacion y proteccion buenisima para que no lo queme al laser...


yo le puse una fuente de 3V 300mA a un laser q tenia tirado por ahi(rojo) y de a poco empeso a perder el brillo...:S
tengo miedo de comprarme un laser verde q es medio carito y quemarlo como me paso con el rojo...

saludos!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 10, 2009)

hola kaka a lo mejor te falto una resistencia en seria que es la que limita la corriente que circula por el mismo por eso fue perdiendo el brillo....


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 10, 2009)

y de cuanto seria la resistencia...
mira asi seria la conexion?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 10, 2009)

Pues dependeria de la corriente consumida por el laser, esto te lo dicen las especificaciones tecnicas o si no te dice que tiene una potencia x en milivatios, con este dato ya puedes hayar la corriente que necesita tu laser y asi calcular la resistencia.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 10, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta...
tengo un laser rojo de los punteros que venden en la calle y que se lo alimenta con 3 pilas boton y lo quiero alimentar con el cargador de un celular nokia que es de DC 5.0V     350mA...
que resistencia le debo poner¿?


----------



## alexus (Ago 10, 2009)

dos diodos en serie (hay tienes 1.4v menos) y calculas la R.

una imagen vale mas...


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 10, 2009)

sabes que le puse una bateria de un celular que tiene 3,7V y andaba bien un buen rato...
ahora qquedo mas debil el haz del laser siendo que este andaba con 3 pilas de 1,5V = 4,5V...:S:S:S:S porque sera..


----------



## alexus (Ago 10, 2009)

que queres, si vale unas monedas el laser!

fiajte si podes conseguir alguna gravadora de dvd!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 10, 2009)

si ya se que es barato($5 argentinos) pero ahora me estoy por comprar uno verde de 5mW ($100 argentinos)y no quiero que me pase lo mismo que con el rojo "barato" :
voy a ver si consigo alguna grabadora como decis..
esas grabadoras traen el laser rojo que es de 180mW verdad?


los diodos que pones en tu imagen son 1n4148?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 11, 2009)

Disculpen mi ausencia queridos amigos  pero no recibí NINGUNA NOTIFICACION del tema (hey psttt Andrés, jaja).

Les comento un poco como es el tema de los punteros láser, no hay que calcular resistencias ni nada, solo armar una fuente estabilizada de acuerdo a la tensión original del mismo... o sea... si el láser usa dos pilas hacemos una fuente de 3V (que puede ser con un LM317).
Y si es el diodo láser solo armamos una fuente de corriente constante ( también con el LM317), todos los laser poseen una caida de tensión DIFERENTE, por lo cual no se puede calcular una resistencia para el mismo usando la caida de tensión.

En pocas palabras: 
- Puntero alimentado con dos pilas: fuente de 3V DC
- Diodo láser solo: fuente de corriente constante y (una vez calculada la caida de tension) se calcula una resistencia.

El mio (el de 5mW) ahora lo volví a dejar como puntero (si, desarmé el equipo porque quiero hacer algo más compacto con galvos mas precisos).
La diferencia que ya no usa más pilas, está alimentado con una bateria de Li-Ion de 4,2V (lo normal son 3V) que saqué de la bateria vieja de mi notebook, a pesar de que mi puntero no es de los mejores en cuanto a calidad la potencia aumentó de forma considerable (con un lente corta cinta aisladora).No me ha dado NINGUN problema, asi que no se preocupen tanto por la tensión 


PD: Si se me quema les aviso!

Tengo un video nuevo, es un audiorritmico con PIC que maneja 3-4 lámparas RGB, está en desarrollo, escucho ideas..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/188323/ _YouTube - AUDIORRITMICO PIC 16F84
Si por ahi algo de lo que puse no tiene mucho sentido me preguntan de vuelta, hay que tener en cuenta que son las 4:18 Am


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 11, 2009)

oscarcito_ale dijo:
			
		

> hola colegas como estan bueno tengo una inquietud por presentarle tengo un esquema de un dimmer y me gustaria saber que opinan si va  a funcionar o no es para controlar 4 canales de 12v 5A, para unos led de alto brillo rojo, azul, verde y blanco (cada color un canal) para ambientar un salon. espero que me puedan ayudar saludos



Funciona aparentemente, pero yo tengo una alternativa más fácil (la del 555 y unos operacionales)... es similar pero la rampa es mas estable. Creo que lo subí acá, si no avisa y te lo busco.
Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 11, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> oscarcito_ale dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola fernando estuve mirando y solo encontre un con un lm358 sera ese que esta en la pagina 22 o 24 no recuerdo bien?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 11, 2009)

hola amigos estuve viendo este post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24548.html
donde el amigo zeta_bola necesita lo mismo que yo...
voy a experimentar con eso aver que onda....

les hago una pregunta:
es lo mismo el laser verde de 5mW a uno rojo de los baratos?
osea me refiero a la sensibilidad de los voltajes..
como les conte que lo conecte a uno rojo a una bateria de celular y anduvo un rato y despues se empeso a disminuir...
el laser verde es mas aguantador a las tensiones que el rojo baraato?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 11, 2009)

Y... el rojo barato es... barato! Sabés la cantidad de esos que he quemado... 
En cambio el verde es como dije arriba, cuesta romperlo  eso que le metí 1,2V de más...


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 11, 2009)

buenisimo compadre estoy juntando $$$ para comprarme el verde y boeee...
que decis estoy pensando en ponerle un celular roto que tengo con su cargador todo dentro del gabinete y asi alimentarlo al laser...
la bateria de los celus tira 3,7V y ¿?mA...
vos decis que es una buena opcion?
o me mando a hacer una fuente...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 11, 2009)

Se podria, habria que poner un diodo en serie con el laser asi te queda alimentado con 3V...
Pero si tenés el cargador no hace falta usar la bateria, tomas la tensión del cargador... vos querés usar la bateria para hacerlo portatil?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 11, 2009)

no solo me parecio buena la opcion ya que tira 3,7V..
y tengo cargadores que no los utilizo y boe que mejor que darle un buen fin.
puedo obtener los 3V a partir de un cargador sin que tenga subas de tension y me arruine el laser?

tengo un cargador de nokia n95 el cual tira 5.0V  350mA
me sirve?



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> A leer el 1 y el 6...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 11, 2009)

Un cargador de 5V y 350mA anda de lujo para lo que necesitás.
Le tenés que poner tres diodos en serie (los 1n4148 sirven) para tener 2,9Vdc... 
o 2 diodos para tener 3,6Vdc...
La primera es más segura y la segunda está mejor (un poco más de potencia en el láser).

FER_B que usaste en tu proyecto? un PIC y una etapa de potencia?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 11, 2009)

bueno amigo Cacho perdon por la numero 1...pero a la 6 no la veo en lo que escribo y si usted interpreta que "arruinar" no es de un lenguaje adecuado comprenda que no todos hablamos igual y que todos tenemos un lenguaje regional...

saludos!

edit:

*arruinar*

    * dañar, destruir, estropear, aniquilar, asolar, minar, dinamitar, demoler, desmantelar, devastar, hundir, talar, derruir, destrozar, deshacer, desplomar, reducir, perjudicar, arrollar
    * hacer polvo, no dejar piedra sobre piedra, reducir a escombros, reducir a ceniza[/u]


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2009)

No, Kaká.

Arruinar es lo que cambié yo. Originalmente el verbo era c**ar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 11, 2009)

"Una tensión un poco elevada no va a reducir a cenizas tu láser"
Me gusta como queda!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 11, 2009)

ok cacho se me paso porque creia que habia puesto arruinar..jeje
perdon perdon!

bueno fernandoae voy a esperar a conseguir la plata y me compro el laser
es lo unico que me falta y les muestro como quedo...un bombazo se los aseguro!

saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2009)

No hay ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 11, 2009)

les hago una consulta porque quede intrigado jeje
porque el laser rojo barato que tenia se empeso a apagar...
use una bateria de un celular la cual tira 3,7V y el laser funciona con 3 pilas de 1,5V = 4,5V!
porque se bajo la luminosidad si le puse 0,8V menos..
¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 11, 2009)

Y... menos tensión = menos potencia ...
Este es un ejemplo de lo que se puede hacer con el circuito que puse en el otro tema:
YouTube - Eurolite LED PAR 56 - Kleines Lauflicht - Young & Free [Robkay Vs. Penetrating Bettina Bootleg]


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 12, 2009)

y bueno pero por mas que le ponga las pilas ya no funciona como antes...sera que se esta quemando?...
bueno gracias por tu respuesta fernando, cuando compre el laser subo fotos de mi proyecto que solo le falta el laser !

saludos!


----------



## RORO (Ago 12, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Y... menos tensión = menos potencia ...
> Este es un ejemplo de lo que se puede hacer con el circuito que puse en el otro tema:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAAEQSkSIZQ



fer 
estos debe ser par 56 con señal dmx de 4 canales , los par 64 son de 6 canales , tu circuito podri servir pero para un solo color , aca cada canal sirve para un color , el que que tu diseñaste seria directamente mas util para el efecto que lleva una pula delante de los led , solo habria que diseñar una rueda de led de diferentes colores 

un abrazo


----------



## fer_b (Ago 13, 2009)

Fernandoae en mi proyecto no utilice pic, solo utilice un 555 en astable conectado a un 4017 y las salidas del 4017 a las entradas de un uln2803 (es un arreglo de 8 configuraciones darlington), por lo tanto no es audioritmico solo se puede variar la velocidad de giro del pap con un potenciometro, esta lindo este integradito porque se puede conectar dos pap siempre y cuando no exceda los 500 mA por salida. Saludos

Pd: No utilizo pics porque no los conozco y menos que menos los se utilizar jaja


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 13, 2009)

hola chicos miren tengo este motor que nose de donde lo encontre  ..
pero bueno la cosa es que me puede servir para algo..
quiero hacer el efecto de arubaro y que tambien lo hizo fer_b ..
me servira?









en la latita dice esto: 
  Control Compañy
     220V   50W


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 13, 2009)

"estos debe ser par 56 con señal dmx de 4 canales , los par 64 son de 6 canales"
La cantidad de canales no depende en realidad del tipo, depende de la cantidad de funciones que posee el equipo, acá se controlan los 3 colores de cada una, con eso ya se puede implementar el strobo y todo lo demás  

"tu circuito podria servir pero para un solo color "

Asi como está podés manejar 3 lámparas RGB(,dejando un par de pines para la entrada del audiorritmico y alguna función extra (strobo, velocidad, etc)
Se puede ampliar usando 4 integrados 74ls373 (o equivalente, es un latch octal) para obtener 32 salidas y controlar 10 lámparas RGB, si quieren hago un esquema y lo explico en detalle.

PD: El tema de los pics no es dificil ni caro como podemos pensar  hay que animarse.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 14, 2009)

hace mil qeu no recibo notificaciones, como dijo fernando, pssst andreeees


----------



## RORO (Ago 14, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "estos debe ser par 56 con señal dmx de 4 canales , los par 64 son de 6 canales"
> La cantidad de canales no depende en realidad del tipo, depende de la cantidad de funciones que posee el equipo, acá se controlan los 3 colores de cada una, con eso ya se puede implementar el strobo y todo lo demás
> 
> "tu circuito podria servir pero para un solo color "
> ...



genial fer dale no mas con las explicaciones


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 14, 2009)

hola amigos les quiero comentar que consegui una impresora vieja por $20  
le saque los motores pap que tenia y bueno ahora a meterme en el tema para poder darles una buena utilidad jeje...
los motores son bipolares creo...tienen 4 cables pero todos son de color gris...
por ahora voy a hacer el audioritmico que paso zeta_bola que reemplaza las lamparas por un motor de 220V (justo tengo uno de esos!)
bueno la impresora tiene la fuente de alimentacion que parece muy interesante...por lo que lei en el manual tiene una salida de +42V y otra de +5V...realmente interesante o no!

saludos!


----------



## RORO (Ago 14, 2009)

creo que en este tema se estan mezclando muchas cosas , entre los secuenciales par luces comandados por pic y los circuitos que mueven motores pap y servos , se podria crean algo para filtrar un poco los temas , se habla de una cosa y al sig post se cambia a otro , pueden que tenga relacion pero no se concreta nada


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 14, 2009)

me parece bien pero a la vez hay muchos post sueltos de cosas que se plantearon aqui..
a mi me parece que esta bien porque al fin y al cabo no es tan confuso y sabes todo lo que estoy aprendiendo gracias a este post!


----------



## RORO (Ago 14, 2009)

a eso me refiero , ordenar un poco el tema , en el caso mio que plantee a fer hacer un circuito secuencial con un pic que cambiara la secuencia de este con los peak de musica , a los dos o tres post se cambia al tema de control de motores pap , puede que tenga alguna relacion pero se termina saliendo del tema inicial y al final no se termina y es un picoteo de temas que mas que aprender te confunden


----------



## alexus (Ago 14, 2009)

para mi esta bien! es como mi hijo este post. 

el tema no es quiero hacer un secuencial con pic audiorritmico, la cosa es ser explicativo, para que los demas te podamos entender y ayudar.

se entiende?

el tema esta perfecto asi.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 14, 2009)

asi es alexus...
yo hago mi consulta y espero a que alguien me ayude..tampoco es necesario especificar un proyecto solo hasta terminarlo.por ahi surgen reformas etc etc etc...
esta bien asi, asi que sigamos con esto que cada vez se pone mas interesante ...

saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 14, 2009)

"para mi esta bien! es como mi hijo este post."
Y para mi un hijo adoptado de grande, jaja<

"tampoco es necesario especificar un proyecto solo hasta terminarlo"
Aunque estaría bueno jaja.
Yo estoy pensando en tomar este tema, organizarlo y hacer una web con todo el contenido. Voy a ver si me hago un tiempito...

En estos dias subo algo, ahora me voy a descansar porque fue un viaje largo  Saludos gente.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 15, 2009)

ok fernandoae aunque solo esto es un post...
estaria de locura que hagas una pagina solo para esto 
aunque sea un blog y ya tendriamos todo organizado...!
mientras tanto seguimos aqui jeje...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

Acá encontré el esquema para ampliar las salidas del lpt http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt32/index.htm Es algo bien sencillo.
Veo que mi idea del control rgb no tuvo mucho éxito...  si hay algún interesado acá estoy para aclarar sus dudas.

kaka_2008 lo de usar las fuentes de impresoras es una buena idea, yo siempre digo: lo que es basura para unos es un tesoro para otros.
Yo hace un tiempo encontré una fotocopiadora... fué hermoso! un lcd, botones, motores pap... y lo unico que tenia mal era el fusible quemado jajaj, a veces tiran equipos con fallas muy ******* por no revisarlos...

PD: lo del fusible era un chiste


----------



## alexus (Ago 16, 2009)

jejejejejejeje

lo bueno, es que se puede ir mezclando circuitos, para no copiar exactamente un equipo! 

un color control, con un prisma, un pap audiorritmico = cualquier cosa (para unos, para nosotros que estamos medios locos es una belleza)


----------



## RORO (Ago 17, 2009)

hola a todos respecto al tema de los cicuitos rgb encontre este y lo fabrique , es facil de hacer y funciona muy bien , yo solo cambie el led que el autor coloca por mas led en una placa , adjunto el lik 

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2002/08/28/rainbow_led/1


----------



## RORO (Ago 17, 2009)

mi proximo proyecto de led rgb lo saque de una pagina que tiene un esquema con un pic que el auotr no da su codigo y de hecho lo vende programado , tambien da una placa para poner 180 led de 5 mm de alto brillo , este circuito maneja mas potencia y la plca de led cabe dentro de un foco hecho para poner halogenos , de los cuales se utilizan para alumbrar patios , de hecho me sirve para alumbrar un area mas grande , compre el circuito , no se cuando me llega a casa , cuando lo tenga fun cionando les subo unos videos


----------



## RORO (Ago 17, 2009)

laca esta el segundo proyecto que realizare 

link

http://www.bigclive.com/rgbcont.htm


----------



## RORO (Ago 17, 2009)

esta es la paca de los 180 led de  5mm , la imprime directa y queda en tamaño justo , anoche la fabrique y hoy perforo 
en espera de la llegada del kit , no he podido subir la impresion el formato tif no es aceptado , una lata , bueno en la pgina del link puesto la pueden ver


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 17, 2009)

Te van a retar por poner 4 posts seguidos!... lo que hay que hacer es armar uno solo con todo el contenido


----------



## RORO (Ago 19, 2009)

ups .no cachaba esto , para que quede todo junto


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 19, 2009)

Hey RORO para el circuito de Bigclive.com hay que comprar el codigo del PIC aparte...
yo me inclino por uno de estos:

Sección--> RGB LED Controller Projects
- RGB LED PWM Controller
- Serial Controlled RGB LED PWM Driver
- 350mA RGB LED PWM driver V2 (SMD)
- 350mA RGB LED PWM driver V3 (SMD)
- Power MOSFET RGB LED PWM Controller
- RGB Simulator for testing sequences used with above RGB LED controllers.
- Addressable RGB LED / Servo Controller
- DMX512 4-channel PWM Controller 

La página es http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/picprojects.htm

Si se fijan ahora agregaron un receptor DMX512 de 4 canales.
Yo armé varios de los circuitos de esa pagina y FUNCIONAN PERFECTO (no son como los de Pablin).


----------



## RORO (Ago 19, 2009)

Si fer , esta bueno ese control dmx de 4 canales , estoy en espera que me llegue eñ kit de bigclive
ayer me hice  un pcb para poner 180 led de 5 mm de alto brillo , para cuando llegue el kit , ,pero me gustria experimentar con led de  3watts


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 19, 2009)

esta bueno roro pero no ees por mala lechee pero que pasa si por X motivo se te lo quema al pic..?...ni siquiera te envian el codigo como para tenerlo?
cuanto te costo el kit?
yo tengo la pagina que puso fernando como favorito por que los circuitos estan todos buenos!..
yo tambien te la aconsejo 100%...


----------



## RORO (Ago 19, 2009)

Me salio 15 mi pesos chilenos , bueno estoy j****o si falla , pero me parece que es un pic 16 f629 o parecido , pero intentare pedirlo por si pasa algo




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Cuidemos el lenguaje en el foro, por favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 22, 2009)

Que j***o que está el tema de la moderación! Encima un foro nuevo que no tiene tags para youtube... no me gusta


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 22, 2009)

Fernando, si tienes problemas con este nuevo sistema o quieres que le agreguemos algo, participa en la sección de sugerencias. Con tus comentarios nos ayudas a mejorar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 22, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Fernando, si tienes problemas con este nuevo sistema o quieres que le agreguemos algo, participa en la sección de sugerencias. Con tus comentarios nos ayudas a mejorar.
> Saludos.


Bueno en realidad no es que no me guste... es que tiene muchas cosas nuevas y es complicado el cambio, hay que subir foto de nuevo, ver los temas para volver a recibir notificaciones... pero está bueno.  <-y tiene más emoticones

Respecto al tema... alguien sabe donde conseguir las resistencias flexiforce o las que se usan en este aparatito? -> http://www.curiousinventor.com/kits/stribe


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 23, 2009)

uhhh esta muy bueno eso fernando pero debe ser carita...
esa resistencia seria el sensor verdad??...
muy bueno para los dj...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 23, 2009)

No hay problema Roro, el único asunto es que al ser internacional el público que aceede a la página...

"Joder" no significa lo mismo en todos lados, y la enorme mayoría de la gente no conoce las acepciones que tiene en tu país (ni en el mío).
No sé si será un término "elegante" allá en Chile, pero acá no lo es, por ejemplo.


Saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 23, 2009)

fuaaah! esta complicado esto de la nueva web!

estoy mas perdido que perro en cancha de bochas.....

fernando, "eso2" son potenciometros "touch"?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 23, 2009)

Exactamente, se llaman FSR (force sensing resistor)... 
Con pablito_eyk estabamos viendo de armar una consola para iluminación o musica y me gustó eso de las resistencias táctiles... el problema es conseguirlas o armar algo similar...
alguien tiene una idea? 

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Force-Sensitive-Resistor-FSR/


----------



## rofa (Ago 23, 2009)

estan buenisimas fernando, lo que pasa es que no se que tan facil va a ser conseguirlas y el precio, cuanto sale un potenciomentro deslizador, comun, mas o menos?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 23, 2009)

Un pote deslizador está 10$ (los de calidad, que se usan como crosfadder en las consolas de dj)... pero siempre esta la posibilidad de reciclar, se pueden sacar de un ecualizador por ej.


----------



## alexus (Ago 23, 2009)

pero... no es "touch"...


----------



## rofa (Ago 23, 2009)

obvio pero para comparar segun lo que dice la pagina afuera salen algo asi como 30 dolares asi que imaginate que por menos de 50 no creo que los consigas y me parece una barbaridad. yo usaria potes comunes y ponerle algunos led asi queda mas lindo. algo que queda muy bueno es usar botones transparentes y poner leds abajo, es otra cosa no, obviamente pero buen. saben si se pueden usar 2 gamepads para duplicar la cantidad de botones y potes?


----------



## alexus (Ago 23, 2009)

si los conseguimos!

gamepad?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 23, 2009)

Alexus se te ocurre algún material similar a la mina de un lápiz? porque es una posibilidad pero te deja los dedos negros  yo lo hice para probar y funciona perfecto... puse un alambre y una mina de un lápiz paralelos y de ahi a un operacional como seguidor de tensión...

Rofa no habia visto los precios... es una lástima que no nos paguen en dólares!
A que te referís con lo de duplicar la cantidad de botones y potes??


----------



## rofa (Ago 23, 2009)

para el proyecto de la consola, se pueden usar 2 joysticks (gamepads) o solo 1? porque con uno solo es medio poco podemos conectar solo 2 potes :S


----------



## rofa (Ago 23, 2009)

me voy a auto responder. 
MJOY: Joystick to MIDI converter este programa permite usar 2 joysticks
los que conosco vienen con 2 controles xy cada uno podiendo asi tener 4 potes. no me acuerdo bien como es la modificacion pero algo habia leido.
edit. segun lo que lei por cada palanquita podes poner 2 potes asi que entonces seria el doble 8 potes, seria genial


aca tenemos un poquito de información de como hacerlo
http://www.hispasonic.com/comunidad/controlador-midi-casero-t24910.html#p2117169


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 23, 2009)

Hay unos gamepads (imitación de los de playstation) que tienen 2 sticks analógicos, o sea, 4 ejes analógicos  
Yo tengo unos marca Lark Digital que son dos gamepads con un solo usb, son baratos (45$) pero para armar una consolita son ideales (8 ejes y 32 botones).
No es para nada dificil, hay que conseguir unos potes (lineales o giratorios), un par de botones (pulsadores o interruptores), poner voluntad, algo de tiempo y soldar un par de cables  
Si alguien tiene ganas lo ayudo con mucho gusto, yo probé y funcionaba bien hasta que rompí la placa de uno de los gamepads (puse el soldador encima sin querer)...


PD: Esta idea la mencione en algún lado, no se si fue en este hilo, si por ahi ven que repito las cosas me avisan! ultimamente ando con muchas boludeces en mi cabeza...


----------



## alexus (Ago 23, 2009)

hay unos "cosos" que son como potenciometros grandes, se usan en maquinas para detectar posicion, no se si habra mas chicos y cortos, 

demas, no se me ocurre nada...

disculpen.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 23, 2009)

Los cosos esos que mencionás se conectan con un cable al cosito no?  jaja 

Ahi estuve probando un soft para convertir de joy a midi pero no anda del todo bien... si el potenciometro cambia de valor muy rapido no se actualiza... alguien tiene alguna alternativa que soporte varios joysticks(2 por lo menos) ?
O sino por favor expliquenme como usar el MJOY porque no me da la cabeza 

EDITO: el programa del que hablo se llama rejoice, probe otros que me funcionaron pero eran para un solo gamepad. Tengo unos controles ocx midi para visual basic pero no tengo muchas ganas de ponerme a programar


----------



## rofa (Ago 24, 2009)

si seguro que es el coso ese,, buen fernando en un par de dias me compro los joy y veo a ver como se puede hacer, lo del mjoy la verdad no se apenas los pude abrir porque tirar error si no tenes un joystick conectado. asi que habra q esperar un toque si no proba con el que esta en la pag que te explica paso por paso como hacer

pd:alquien sabe por qué el freestryler con la placa usb-dmx que arme no me reconoce un martin mx-4? mandeme privado para esto asi no cambiamos el tema que se trata ultimamente.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá usar abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## juan.uy (Ago 27, 2009)

buenas...

disculpen que les cambie el tema por unos segundos
pero quisiera saber si alguien intento controlar un servo de forma audioritmica?
la idea seria de hacer un escanner o un cambiador de color o gobos etc, 
suponiendo de hacer dos, estos se podrian controlar simultaneamente como si fueran DMX
por que haciendo una consolita que les envie a los servos una señal, estos servos si uno es para gobos y otro para color, a cada efecto les llegara la misma señal y cambiaran los colores al mismo tiempo o los gobos segun sea, 
pero mi interés también estaría en controlar los servos de forma audioritmica, para un scanner por ejemplo, para un servo, tendría que ser un circuito que cambie la frecuencia de salida de forma audioritmica no?
esto de los servos sería una salida a los pap que tal vez requieran de circuitos mas complicados
bueno capaz que a alguien le interesa, saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 27, 2009)

compatriota?? 

el tema de los servos es la interferenciaz que meten...

¿ruido electrico?

me quedo con los pap.


----------



## juan.uy (Ago 28, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> compatriota??  así es
> 
> el tema de los servos es la interferenciaz que meten...
> 
> ...



En cuanto a los pap, si yo tambien los prefiero, aparte son los que usan las roboticas, el tema es controlarlos ya sea de forma automatica o por audio, sin la necesidad de circuitos que involucren pic, saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 28, 2009)

nunca utilize servos, se que interfieren en su propio control, es decir, en su circuito (pcb) de control. 

En cuanto a los pap... lee unas cuantas paginas mas atras.

postie y circuito de control audiorritmico de pap con componentes "comunes"... hay gente dispuesta a ayudar con los pic de ser necesario.


----------



## juan.uy (Ago 28, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> nunca utilize servos, se que interfieren en su propio control, es decir, en su circuito (pcb) de control.
> 
> En cuanto a los pap... lee unas cuantas paginas mas atras.
> 
> postie y circuito de control audiorritmico de pap con componentes "comunes"... hay gente dispuesta a ayudar con los pic de ser necesario.



gracias ALEXUS, me voy a fijar mas atrás, creo que se a que circuito te referís y no se si lo entendí bien, pero dejame analizarlo con lo poco que se de teoría y a ver si lo puedo armar en el livewire, saludos desde montevideo


----------



## alexus (Ago 28, 2009)

ok!

yo por la city de Las Piedras!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola Colegas como andan... queria saber si alguien tiene algun diagrama para un flash , ya que estoy pensando armarme uno con una lampara de 1500w lineal tengo uno de plaquetodo y no se si sera lo mismo para esta lampara no quiero meter la pata, sera que me pueden dar una mano con algun circuito para este tipo de lampara. saludos..


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2009)

Los flashes son todos mas o menos iguales, la potencia en la lampara depende basicamente de la tension y la capacidad del capacitor... y a mayor tensión la duracion del destello es mas breve...
Y si hablamos de 1500W calculo que deben usar por lo menos 1KV... cosa que se puede conseguir con un triplicador con diodos...


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 31, 2009)

hola fernando mira estuve buscando la caracteristicas de la lampara y trabajan entre 90 a 120 volt o de 125 a 250volt (en bornes a y c, o sea en los extremos) pero para conseguir un rendimiento lumínico óptimo aprobaron sólo su uso para tensiones de entre 200 y 250 V, estos valores cambian mucho segun la marca de la lampara los que te pase son para la linea philips lo que no encontre es la tension de dispara pero calculo que debe estar el los 4 kv??? que decis vos podre probarlo con el circuito de 150w de plaquetodo?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 31, 2009)

Es raro que trabaje con tan poca tensión... pero si las especificaciones dicen eso... 
Podés probar esa lámpara con el circuito de plaquetodo pero la potencia no va a ser de 1500W, para llegar a eso tenés que aumentar el tamaño del capacitor. Si querés pone unos capacitores en paralelo para probar (siempre es conveniente usar de 450v).
Si con la bobina original no lo dispara usa un transformador de 220v a 9v conectado al reves, a mi me dio buenos resultados.

PD: tené MUCHO cuidado porque estamos hablando de mucha tensión y un capacitor grande... supongo que ya sabés que puede pasar


----------



## chandechanes (Ago 31, 2009)

me entreteni leyendo esto.... yo tengo efectos audiorritmicos por que trabajo con el sonido y la iluminacion... y tengo un problema... ahora le voy a sacar fotografias a un equipo que se llama dicroflower... el problema es que los micros q tiene estan borrados por arriba ... por ahi alguien me puede ayudar por que no funciona... me encanta la electronica pero no tube oportunidad de estudiar eso... y  trato de aprender todo lo que puedo... solo tengo 20 años y desde hace mucho tiempo me gusta esto ed la electronica 
en un rato subo las fotos de el equipo y sus placas si a alguien le interesa


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 31, 2009)

Bueno las esperamos a ver que se puede hacer  bienvenido al foro


----------



## chandechanes (Ago 31, 2009)

aca les dejos las imagenes despues subo las demas

aca mas fotos y gracias fernandoae!

mas fotos perdonen la calidad pero se me rompio la camara... tambien tengo un flash  y otros efectos audiorritmicos que cuando los tenga en mi casa los abro y les mando fotos.... ahh casi me olvido.... este equipo usa una lampara elc 24v 300w y prende muy bien... el problema es que el motor al que estan unidos los espejos no gira mas....


----------



## RORO (Ago 31, 2009)

RORO dijo:


> Me salio 15 mi pesos chilenos , lla , pero me parece que es un pic 16f629 o parecido , pero intentare pedirlo por si pasa algo
> 
> bueno les contare que me llego el kit lo arme y funciona , muy bueno y el pic es el mismo del foro aludido por fer , de hecho los componentes son muy similares ,
> el kit de dmx debe ser muy bueno ,cuando tengas un par de pesoso libres lo comprare,
> ...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 31, 2009)

Chandechanes 
Se puede arreglar fácil... pero las placas se ven muy negras, tiene algun cooler el equipo???!!!

PD: el foro anda de lujo, yo tengo configurado para que muestre 40 mensajes por pagina y carga bien...


----------



## chandechanes (Ago 31, 2009)

fernandoae no no tiene cooler... pero estan negras por que estan sucias... jajaj no se ve nada quemado a simple vista ni reventado ni nada....lo poco que se revise todos los componentes como las resistencias los diodos y no encontre nada partido ni quemado... ahora le estoy por poner un cooler pero cuando lo logre hacer andar! muchas gracias...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 31, 2009)

300W y no tiene cooler? contame otro chiste.
Lo que podés hacer para arreglar lo del motor es armar un puente h, de ahi con un 555 haces que gire en un sentido y en otro... y sino arma el audiorritmico que esta unas paginas mas atras y conectalo a un ff tipo t  cuales son tus conocimientos de electronica?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 31, 2009)

@Chandechanes
estaria bueno que cuando soluciones el problema que tenes con ese efecto le saques fotos al flash y mejor si es un flash grande de 1500W por ejemplo  
te lo agredeceria yo y oscarcito tambien creo jejejeje...


----------



## juan.uy (Sep 1, 2009)

chandechanes dijo:


> aca les dejos las imagenes despues subo las demas
> 
> aca mas fotos y gracias fernandoae!
> 
> mas fotos perdonen la calidad pero se me rompio la camara... tambien tengo un flash  y otros efectos audiorritmicos que cuando los tenga en mi casa los abro y les mando fotos.... ahh casi me olvido.... este equipo usa una lampara elc 24v 300w y prende muy bien... el problema es que el motor al que estan unidos los espejos no gira mas....




muy buenas las fotos, esperamos más.
ahora una pregunta, que función cumple el motor que está arriba del que hace girar el disco de espejos? el que esta en forma vertical.
muy bueno el efecto que hace esl espejo dicroico que hace la segunda salida de rayos, nunca me imagine que fuera asi, aunque hay algunas que tienen dos lámparas y dos motores, pero para ahorrar un poco esta bueno,
y tal vez alguien te pueda dar una mano sobre el problema que tenés, saludos


----------



## chandechanes (Sep 1, 2009)

bueno.... vamos por partes sino me pierdo....


			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> 300W y no tiene cooler? contame otro chiste.
> Lo que podés hacer para arreglar lo del motor es armar un puente h, de ahi con un 555 haces que gire en un sentido y en otro... y sino arma el audiorritmico que esta unas paginas mas atras y conectalo a un ff tipo t  cuales son tus conocimientos de electronica?



o sea con el puente h me mataste y con el audiorittmico si podrias decirme en cual pagina esta por que el tema esta va y viene de comentarios y pasamos de una cosa a otra y me pierdo.... conocimientos... pocos... los que pude aprender leyendoops:

voy  a simular este a ver que pasaVer el archivo adjunto 16715



			
				kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> estaria bueno que cuando soluciones el problema que tenes con ese efecto le saques fotos al flash y mejor si es un flash grande de 1500W por ejemplo
> te lo agredeceria yo y oscarcito tambien creo jejejeje...           Hoy 01:26


como no.... pero no es de 1500w.... sera de 150 como mucho.... asi que si despues quieren les saco....




			
				juan.uy dijo:
			
		

> muy buenas las fotos, esperamos más.
> ahora una pregunta, que función cumple el motor que está arriba del que hace girar el disco de espejos? el que esta en forma vertical.
> muy bueno el efecto que hace esl espejo dicroico que hace la segunda salida de rayos, nunca me imagine que fuera asi, aunque hay algunas que tienen dos lámparas y dos motores, pero para ahorrar un poco esta bueno,
> y tal vez alguien te pueda dar una mano sobre el problema que tenés, saludos




el motor que esta arriba hace que tiemble el disco con espejos..... tiene un contrapeso desentrado para que vibre....el espejo dicroico esta bueno... asi ahorras electronica y motores y focos para que no caliente tanto....
cuando tenga la camara le saco mas fotos para que se vea mejor 


un abrazo y gracias a todos... en este foro estoy aprendiendo mucho
;-)


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 1, 2009)

El tema del "puente h" está acá Ver el archivo adjunto 13965

Pero lo podés reemplazar por un relé para no complicar las cosas... 
Tendrias que armar el audiorritmico (ese que vas a simular) y conectar la salida a un transistor para accionar el relé... una vez que tengas el audiorritmico funcionando (es la parte "dificil") te explico con esquemas y un poco mas detallado  
Me gustó la del tornillo para hacer vibrar los haces de luz


----------



## chandechanes (Sep 1, 2009)

si muy bueno esta.... gracias fernando ae... ya lo hice pero tengo un problema que por ahi me pueden ayudar... como simulo la entrada de sonido ??? o sea ... donde va el microfono como hago meterle señal por ahi para ver si anda el circuito?
hoy vi lo del puente en h... mejor explicado q como me lo mandaste no creo que halla...pero donde dice adelante 1 off y atras 1 off que señal mandaria ahi? la que sale del pin 3 del 555?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 1, 2009)

Podés hacerlo usando una fuente alterna variable de 0mV a 50mV... pero igual no hay que confiar plenamente en un simulador


----------



## chandechanes (Sep 1, 2009)

gracias fernandoae.... cuando ande te aviso... ya tengo echo la simulacion del puente en h pero no se con que meterle señal por los pines esos que menciona como 1adelante off y 1 atras off

mañana si tengo ganas voy a buscar los componentes por que me queda a 50km la casa de electronica mas cerca y me hago todo y pruebo total si anda bien y sino usare los componentes para otra cosa


----------



## capitanp (Sep 2, 2009)

esta es la fuente para un lampara de xenon XOP1500, la tension de trabajo es de unos 250 volts

colocandole un detector de cruce por zero podemos hacer que la lampara se dispare en cualquier momento del semiciclo positivo tanto que dependiendo donde se encienda podra variar su intensidad luminica
el transformador de disparo es uno comun de 4kv


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 2, 2009)

hola capitanp la vervad mil gracias¡¡¡¡¡¡ excelente el circuito no lo conseguia por ningun lado, el mismo es el que se aprecia en las imagenes adjuntas? mediante que disparas el tiristor o sera que podes subir el esquemita entero de la placa que se ve en imagenes? o por lo menos la parte donde manejas los destellos.... este circuito seguro lo pongo manos a la obra cuanto antes ni bien me facilites la partesita del esquema que resta.saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 2, 2009)

Lo demas no lo puse porque esta manejado por un pic, la cuestion aca es hacerlo analogico sin pic


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 2, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> colocandole un detector de cruce por zero podemos hacer que la lampara se dispare en cualquier momento del semiciclo positivo tanto que dependiendo donde se encienda podra variar su intensidad luminica
> el transformador de disparo es uno comun de 4kv



Vos sábes como funciona un flash? ... estudialo y vas a ver porque está mal lo del cruce por cero


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 2, 2009)

decime capitanp y cual es tu idea para hacerlo analogico (tendrias algun circuito) y lo del pic es muy complicado? no intestaste leer el codigo del mismo (hex), tenes algun tipo de apuntes del circuito que falta? disculpa que te moleste pero estoy interesado y sos el unico que se tomo la molestia de compartir las images del circuito. Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 2, 2009)

Disculpen que me meta jaja... pero para disparar el flash del circuito lo unico que hace falta es aplicar una señal de mas de 0.7V en el terminal "trig" (es el gate del tiristor)...
No se si se justifica usar un Pic para tan poca cosa, yo usaría un 555 para generar los pulsos de disparo...  
Y una cosa que se me hace poco es el tamaño del capacitor 220nF es muy poco, pensá que para un flash de 20 W/S hacen falta unos 450uF.

Acá te adjunto el esquema de un flash que armé hace un tiempo, tiene varias intensidades (el switch tiene que ser para 5A o más) , velocidades de disparo, disparo externo...


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 2, 2009)

muy interesante tu circuito fer al mismo solo hay que reemplazar R2 para que funcione con 220 volt por una del doble de su valor? mas o menos por cuantos watt ya que es la que controla la corriente que circula por el circuito. a lo mejor utilizo la parte del 555 para disparar el circuito de capitanp crees que hay que realizar alguna modificacion para que funcione?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 2, 2009)

Yo para usarlo en 220V cambié el doblador de tension por un rectificador de onda completa para obtener 311vdc en el capacitor, y conecté el terminal de R6 directo a los 311vdc...
Para simplificar un poco el tema y que sea más fácil de entender, en un flash necesitamos dos tensiones:

Una de 311Vdc (o más en algunos casos) en los extremos de la lámpara.
Un pulso de 4kv que es el encargado de ionizar el gas en el interior del tubo y generar el disparo.

En 115v se usa un doblador de tension, en 220v un rectificador de onda completa, y en 12v dc un inversor


----------



## capitanp (Sep 2, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Vos sábes como funciona un flash? ... estudialo y vas a ver porque está mal lo del cruce por cero


 


Claro que se como funciona se flash, tambien los capacitores son correctos (no viste la foto) la tension principal es tomada directamente de los 220V, entonces si lo disparo cundo el semiciclo positivo asciende por ejemplo los a 170V ahi voy a obtener una intensidad luminica menor que a los 250V o menenos
Claro se dieron cuenta que la lampara esta rectificada media onda y no almacena corriente en ningun lado
entonces utilizo el cruce por cero solo para saber en que momento sincronizo la tension de red aplicada a la lampara con la intensidad que necesito

este tipo de lampara generalmente traen ademas de un control de RATE (disparos) uno de DIMM (para la intensidad)

el consumo de corriente del circuito cuando el regimen de encendidos es muy corto 100 mS o sea 10 veces por segundo es muy alto

tambien tengo un FLASH DMX MARTIN ATOMIC 3000 que puede encender hasta 30 veces por segundo consumiendo unos 30 Ampres durante 10 segundos (recomendado) 

 pss:


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 2, 2009)

ok gracias fernando lo voy a tener en cuenta al momento de elegir el circuito estoy googleando a ver si doy con algun digrama completo de algun flash de 1500w y no encuentro ninguno:-? si sabes de alguno haceme llegar el link .saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 2, 2009)

OK VIEJO.
Un flash sin capacitores de almacenamiento? bue...  Yo TODOS los que conozco llevan capacitor 



oscarcito_ale dijo:


> ok gracias fernando lo voy a tener en cuenta al momento de elegir el circuito estoy googleando a ver si doy con algun digrama completo de algun flash de 1500w y no encuentro ninguno:-? si sabes de alguno haceme llegar el link .saludos


Dudo que encuentres un diagrama... tendrias que rectificar los 220V y cargar un capacitor GRANDE, eso es lo "dificil".


----------



## capitanp (Sep 2, 2009)

diodo principal es el 16F120

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/irf/16f.pdf

medio caro como 15 dolares


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 3, 2009)

ok gracias capitanp voy a ver que consigo de parecido a ese diodo la verdad que es un poco caro par ser un diodo. Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 3, 2009)

Che!!! desarme otro flash que tengo y me parece que estos chinos me estan cachando me robaron los CAPACITORES GRANDES!!!
me parece que a este le voy a hacer ingenieria inversa tiene un pic16F54 y es dmx


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 3, 2009)

hola capitanp sera que no es mucha molestia sacarle una foto al otro flash(el 1º) el lado de los componentes y el pcb con las medida de la placa haci imprimo a escala y hago la placa?, no pudiste leer el pic del mismo? la verdad me intereso mucho el primero y estoy decidido hacerlo hoy me llego la lampara xop-15 philips. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2009)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> estoy googleando a ver si doy con algun digrama completo de algun flash de 1500w y no encuentro ninguno



Acá hay algo:
http://sound.whsites.net/project65.htm


----------



## rofa (Sep 3, 2009)

oscarcito, calculaste cuanto vas a gastar en componentes mas o menos?, pq la lampara te debe haber salido unos $130 mas o menos. y despues en el resto cuanto pensas que vas a gastar mas o menos? estaria bueno hacerlo dmx como ese.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 3, 2009)

La libertad de expresión donde quedó?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 3, 2009)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> hola capitanp sera que no es mucha molestia sacarle una foto al otro flash(el 1º) el lado de los componentes y el pcb con las medida de la placa haci imprimo a escala y hago la placa?, no pudiste leer el pic del mismo? la verdad me intereso mucho el primero y estoy decidido hacerlo hoy me llego la lampara xop-15 philips. Saludos


 

el pic no lo podia leer porque mi grabador de pic no funciona muy bien pero no te hagas problema que ya encargue otro grabador cuando me llegue lo leo y espero que no estee protegido

no queres el otro pcb del segundo que tiene la misma fuente y es mas moderno?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 3, 2009)

bueno ahora buscamos donde subir las imagenes en alta resolucion y extraemos el circuito original aca monte las dos imagenes para que se haga mas facil el diagrama


----------



## kaká_2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

que bueno que se puso estooo!!...
por fin lo que esperabaa!!
esta buenisimo el aporte del amigo capitanp.
estube viendo la pagina que puso @ezavalla y esta para estudiarlo un poco..pero por ahora me quedo con empezar a hacer el que puso capitanp y para dar los pulsos de disparo utilizaria el 555 como bien lo dijo fernando...
bueno manos a la obra y a conseguir $$$ para esto jaja...


----------



## capitanp (Sep 3, 2009)

EL PCB tiene 195x85 mm

http://i27.tinypic.com/30wngvs.jpg
http://i30.tinypic.com/2q2g7jn.jpg
http://i32.tinypic.com/1688q69.jpg


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 4, 2009)

La ultima Capitanp sera que podes poner el valor de cada componente que se ve en la imagen? gracias y disculpa las molestias creo que muchos te van agradecer. Saludos​


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 5, 2009)

chandechanes dijo:


> aca les dejos las imagenes despues subo las demas
> 
> aca mas fotos y gracias fernandoae!
> 
> mas fotos perdonen la calidad pero se me rompio la camara... tambien tengo un flash y otros efectos audiorritmicos que cuando los tenga en mi casa los abro y les mando fotos.... ahh casi me olvido.... este equipo usa una lampara elc 24v 300w y prende muy bien... el problema es que el motor al que estan unidos los espejos no gira mas....


 

que tension utiliza el motor que maneja la parabola de espejos??si es de 220 mandale un audiorritmico de un solo canal y te olvidas. como lampara le pones el motor(alguno de plaquetodo va perfecto), aparentemente nadie me cree esto, ya lo voy a filmar.

no entiendo el funcionamiento de un flash sin capacitores, jeje

y por cierto, desde el 14 de agosto que no recibo mas notificaciones, ni de este ni de ningun tema, unnnn bajon tremendo, ademas veo que los mods estan mediooo, como decirlo sin que borren este mensaje????moderan por cualquier cosa??mmmm

saludos


----------



## chandechanes (Sep 6, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> Cita:
> Iniciado por *chandechanes*
> 
> 
> ...



gracias zeta_bola_1 por la ayuda.. el motor que mueve la parabola es de 12 voltios creo... es un motor de cc.
y si podrias colocar algun audiorritmico que funcione  de un canal aca para ver como es... por que no se mucho de electronica y por ahi armo un circuito y no anda


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 6, 2009)

nopo, tiene que ser de alterna

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 6, 2009)

Z  es un motor de continua con reducción, mirá la foto.
Una vez que tenga el audiorritmico (no importa en definitiva si es de 220V o 12V) se conecta un rele en la salida para invertir el sentido de giro... 
Y lo que mencionas del audiorritmico no se porque no te creen, si es lo mismo conectarle una lampara o un motor  
Yo el audiorritmico de mas arriba lo arme y me funcionó, tuve que cambiar el microfono que no andaba...

Ah y adjunto el esquema de un estrobo de 1500W, la resistencia de 500W es una lámpara lineal de cuarzo...


----------



## kaká_2008 (Sep 7, 2009)

que groso fernandoo!!!
entonces ese circuito es de 1500W reales¿???
vos lo probaste!?
funciona!??jjeje me emocione un poco..jeje


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 7, 2009)

Yo no la armé porque donde vivo no consigo lámparas de más de 20W/S, pero estoy un 98% seguro de que el circuito funciona  
Los diodos de entrada como minimo tienen que ser de 6A... y esto es porque si suponemos que los capacitores están descargados lo unico que limita la corriente es la lámpara-resistencia de 500W entonces 500W/220V= 2,27A 
Como la resistencia con el filamento frio es un poco menor y hay que tener un margen de seguridad considero que con 6A esta bien, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco  
Y de nuevo... TENGAN MUCHO CUIDADO, no queremos ningún muerto


----------



## capitanp (Sep 7, 2009)

bueno ahi estan los valores y te dejo un videito de este circuito que es el mas seguro barato y sin desperdicio de potencia convertida en calor innecesariamente 


YouTube - VIDEO0018


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 7, 2009)

Pero explicanos como funciona un flash sin capacitores y si podés subi algún esquema, saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 7, 2009)

ESO!!no entiendo como funciona un flash sin capacitores, ojo, tampoco lo busque  con mr google

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 7, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Pero explicanos como funciona un flash sin capacitores y si podés subi algún esquema, saludos.


 

bueno dale.

Para empezar la tension se toma directamente de la red eso quiere decir que en el momento del disparo de uno uS (microsegundos) la tension sobre la lampara sera la que elegimos.. ¿Como? con un monoestable sincronizado por el cruse por cero de la señal de red







ya que podemos elejir con que tension va a disparar la lampara podremos variarle el brillo a nuestro antojo.

bueno y ahora los disparos, con que mas sino con otro monoestable de un tiempo mas largo sincronizado con el anterior monoestable.

Lo que queda es todo esto llevarlo a la practica que es lo que estoy haciendo con oscarcito_ale,tener un diagrama final un pcb para postear.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahora analizando el tema con un poco más de paciencia entendí como funciona... van directamente los 220V a través de un diodo y la potencia se controla con el angulo de disparo... era relativamente sencillo el tema 
Tu equipo fué reparado alguna vez? Porque sin un inductor en la entrada debe generar muchos armónicos y demás... vi un cable en lugar de L1...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 7, 2009)

lei lo que pusieron los 2 y para mi fue puro blablablabla, se nota que cuando deje el industrial no volvi a agarrar casi nada de electronica??voy a empezar a buscar en google

saludos


----------



## rofa (Sep 7, 2009)

no tengo idea de como funcionan ninguno de los dos, pero a simple vista el que publico fernando parece bastante mas facil que el otro, hay que ver que beneficios tiene el otro ademas de ser dmx, ya que en un strobo no se justifica mucho, salvo que pongas muchos.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 7, 2009)

bueno tengo un circuito sin dmx muy sencillo lo simule con proteus y anda perfecto








ahora estoy haciendo el diagrama final le dejo a oscarcito_ale el pcb




fernandoae dijo:


> Ahora analizando el tema con un poco más de paciencia entendí como funciona... van directamente los 220V a través de un diodo y la potencia se controla con el angulo de disparo... era relativamente sencillo el tema
> Tu equipo fué reparado alguna vez? Porque sin un inductor en la entrada debe generar muchos armónicos y demás... vi un cable en lugar de L1...


 


En realidad publique 2 flashes distintos uno el primero con inductor (made in Japan)
y el segundo mas moderno GENI (chinito)


----------



## rofa (Sep 7, 2009)

que bueno oscar, esperemos que funcione, vos que sos de aca tambien, tenes idea cuanta plata puede tener el costo de los componentes, sin contar la lampara que sale unos $130.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 7, 2009)

bueno lo termine prolijito y funcional reemplce unas de las compuertas que la usaba de inversor por un transistor (es que no podia con mi genio de desperdiciar 3 compuertas que me sobraban )

tamaño completo

http://i29.tinypic.com/6rq70z.jpg

que cosa cuando adjunto imagenes el foro las redimensiona automaticamente y eso no es bueno


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 8, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> bueno lo termine prolijito y funcional reemplce unas de las compuertas que la usaba de inversor por un transistor (es que no podia con mi genio de desperdiciar 3 compuertas que me sobraban )
> 
> tamaño completo
> 
> ...


 

Hola capitanp aca esta el pcb cualquier error por favor me corrigen lo hice rapido ya que ando bastante ocupado con mi trabajo saludos


P.d: el pcb se abre con ExpressPcb


----------



## kaká_2008 (Sep 8, 2009)

oscarcito no lo puedo abrir al archivo de PCB...me tira dos errores...


----------



## rofa (Sep 8, 2009)

rofa dijo:


> alguien de argentina, tiene idea cuanta plata puede tener el costo de los componentes, sin contar la lampara que sale unos $130.


alguien sabe esto, mas o menos, una aproximacion.



kaká_2008 dijo:


> oscarcito no lo puedo abrir al archivo de PCB...me tira dos errores...


yo lo abri con el express pcb  y abre lo mas bien, eh!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Sep 8, 2009)

rofa dijo:


> alguien sabe esto, mas o menos, una aproximacion.



y yo calculo que con $160 me armo el flash que puso fernando !!!
no te preocupes tanto porque el resto de los materiales es economico y quizas gastas $20
y el unico que te puede salir unos $30 es el transformador de disparo o sino lo conseguis de una camara deteriorada o de un flash de esos chiquititos o pienso que un transformador de 9V 300mA puede funcionar...


----------



## rofa (Sep 8, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:


> y yo calculo que con $160 me armo el flash que puso fernando !!!
> no te preocupes tanto porque el resto de los materiales es economico y quizas gastas $20
> y el unico que te puede salir unos $30 es el transformador de disparo o sino lo conseguis de una camara deteriorada o de un flash de esos chiquititos o pienso que un transformador de 9V 300mA puede funcionar...


tengo una camara aca tirada pero es digital, no creo que pueda rescatar nada todo miniatura, pero buen, cuando alguien tenga alguno terminado y funcione, hago ese.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 8, 2009)

buenisimo

quizas te vengan bien unas pautas de diseño

agrandar la seccion de las pistas de alimentacion de la lampara, sabemos que por ahi circularan corrientes que pueden llegar a los 10A

La pata de salida del AT del transformador tendria que estar totalmente separada del todo (son una chispa de 4kV que puede saltar a cualquier lado) mismo el transformador podria estar lo mas serca de un lado del pcb

saludos adjunto una imagen

Tu cuanto pienzas que podra salir 8 capacitores de 330uFx200V  $$$

lo mas caro del este proyecto ademas de la lampara es el diodo, pero eso se puede solucionar poniendo un arrey de diodos unos 4 de 5A x 1600V alcansan o mi mejor opcion es un puente de diodo de 10A x 1000V usando los terminales + y - como si fueran un solo diodo  los de AC libres

ademas tiene carcaza de aluminio


----------



## kaká_2008 (Sep 8, 2009)

hola capitan mira esos capacitores que decis aqui salen $2,50 !!!!
y el puente de diodos no me aacuerdo pero es re barato...
yo te calcule asi numas porque el amigo rofa pedia un precio aproximado...
jeje


----------



## chandechanes (Sep 9, 2009)

que lindo es leer de gente que sabe....yo estoy renegando con el audiorritmico todavia... ya me va a saliR...


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2009)

Y si no te sale avisa que te ayudamos 
Estaba viendo una revistas que tenía y encontré un flash de 12V, y como estamos con ese tema lo comparto con ustedes.
A los que no tienen el tema muy claro les recomiendo que lo lean para entender como funciona un estrobo ;-)

Una cosa más, por que pasa esto?!
*"FLASH 12Vdc.jpg*:
 Los límites de dimensión para este tipo de archivo son 1024 x 768. No pudimos cambiar las medidas de tu archivo así que necesitarás hacerlo manualmente y cargarlo de nuevo. Tu archivo tiene las dimensiones de 490 x 800."
 tamos todos locos!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola gente con respecto al diodo puede ser un MB1510 que sale $12 no es nada a comparacion del original que sale $62... capitanp tenes razon con respecto a la salida del transformador es cuestion de usar un buen barniz para el pcb y aislar todo lo que se pueda esos arreglos quedan a criterio de cada uno.... pido disculpa si esta un poco desprolijo pero estaba escaso de tiempo y no queria dejarle colgado a los chicos del foro en estos dias subo el otro pcb de otro flash muy parecido al antedicho.Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola fernandoae, podrias comprimir las imagenes del strober 12v en un .rar o .zip, es que algunas cosas no se alcanzan a ver bien.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2009)

Si como no, acá subo las fotos con mayor resolución... está en 2 partes porque con la compresión al máximo se pasa por 140Kb


----------



## rofa (Sep 9, 2009)

perdon que vuelva con algo viejo pero oscarsito vos estabas haciendo un controlador rgb dmx, en que quedo eso?

por otro lado se me ocurrio otra cosa, tengo un scanner viejo, que es como un moon flower pero tiene un espejo que gira fijo, la lampara se le rompio y se me ocurrio que podia armar algo con leds, conocen algun circuito que haga secuencias aleatoriamente y que valla combinando diferentes posiciones, ya sea audioritmico o no?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 9, 2009)

rofa dijo:


> perdon que vuelva con algo viejo pero oscarsito vos estabas haciendo un controlador rgb dmx, en que quedo eso?
> 
> por otro lado se me ocurrio otra cosa, tengo un scanner viejo, que es como un moon flower pero tiene un espejo que gira fijo, la lampara se le rompio y se me ocurrio que podia armar algo con leds, conocen algun circuito que haga secuencias aleatoriamente y que valla combinando diferentes posiciones, ya sea audioritmico o no?


 
podriamos seguir ahora con eso un controlador rgb dmx, ya tiro algunas pautas

MODO 1

Canal 1 = R
Canal 2 = G
Canal 3 = B
Canal 4 = Dimm Master
Canal 5 = Shuter

MODO 2

Canal 1 = Color ( Una serie de colores prefijados)
Canal 2 = Shuter
Canal 3 = Dimm Master

MODO 3

Canal 1 = Color ( Una serie de colores prefijados)
Canal 2 = Dimm Master

MODO 4

Canal 1 = Color ( Una serie de colores prefijados)


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2009)

Bueno eso en realidad está acá... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/par-16-leds-interface-dmx-14424/
En el mensaje #64 puse el link del controlador RGB de cuatro canales.
Y un audiorritmico con PIC que hice hace un tiempo: 
YouTube - AUDIORRITMICO PIC 16F84


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola gente como estan adjunto un esquema rgb dmx espero que les sea util. 

Se ve interesante tu propuesta capitanp de los distintos modos de control rgb cuando tengas algo compartilo. Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2009)

Mmm... no entiendo ese esquema... después veo el código  
Está probado ese circuito?


----------



## rofa (Sep 9, 2009)

yo no entiendo nada, pero eso no es novedad pero buen, fernando del audio ritmico tenes algo?

me estoy queriendo meter en muchas cosas al mismo tiempo y no voy a termianr haciendo nada :S


----------



## chandechanes (Sep 9, 2009)

vale la pena leer todo esto....me siento un pobre tecnico electromecanico  que lo unico que sabe armar es un astable con un 555 y revelar alguna que otra plaquita jjajaa


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2009)

rofa dijo:


> yo no entiendo nada, pero eso no es novedad pero buen, fernando del audio ritmico tenes algo?
> me estoy queriendo meter en muchas cosas al mismo tiempo y no voy a termianr haciendo nada :S


El audiorritmico está unas páginas más atrás...



chandechanes dijo:


> vale la pena leer todo esto....me siento un pobre tecnico electromecanico  que lo unico q sabe armar es un astable con un 555 y revelar alguna q otra plaquita jjajaa


Te doy un consejo... estudia por cuenta propia lo que te gusta, en la escuela-secundaria o lo que sea enseñan bien poco


----------



## chandechanes (Sep 10, 2009)

si tenes razon fernandoae lo que pasa que hace 3 años que termine la secundaria... y ahora laburo en un taller mecanico... y como que me gusta mucho la electronica jajaj


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 10, 2009)

Un dimmer pwm de 9 canales: http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/led.htm
No lo probé


----------



## iamkbra (Sep 13, 2009)

amigos . alguen tiene algun esquema de luces secuenciales ? qe este bueno y que no sea demasiado complicado


----------



## rofa (Sep 13, 2009)

fernando tiene un secueenciador para leds que tranquilamente podrias cambiar el led por un relee o un opto triac, si no me equivoco, y conectar luces a 220 o 110 segun donde vivas, revisate el post que fijate se llama pwm secuenciador o algo por el estilo.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 14, 2009)

Como el circuito es PWM y no existe detección de cruce por 0 hay que hacer la conexión de las lámparas como se muestra en la imagen, con eso ya funciona 
Un puente de diodos de 4A es mucho... eso depende de las lámparas que van a usar...


----------



## alexus (Sep 14, 2009)

pero es con pic? ooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## sebastian tosar (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola muchachos!
soy nuevo en el foro, tengo 17 años y me apaciona la electronica y soy dj, por supuesto que el 70 % de la iluminacion esta hecha por mi.. jajaja
ahora estoy diseñando un scanner, me faltaria diseñar la cortina de strobo, si alguien tiene una idea se lo agradeceria si me ayudan..
saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 14, 2009)

Revisá el mensaje #182 de este tema  ahi está lo que buscás. Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 14, 2009)

y dmx a PWM con leds que funcione, nada no?


----------



## rofa (Sep 14, 2009)

sebastian tosar dijo:


> Hola muchachos!
> soy nuevo en el foro, tengo 17 años y me apaciona la electronica y soy dj, por supuesto que el 70 % de la iluminacion esta hecha por mi.. jajaja
> ahora estoy diseñando un scanner, me faltaria diseñar la cortina de strobo, si alguien tiene una idea se lo agradeceria si me ayudan..
> saludos!


mostra algo de lo que tenes hecho cuando puedas


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 14, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> y dmx a PWM con leds que funcione, nada no?


 
MIra esto a ver si te sirve a lo mejor ya lo viste¡​ 
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/dmx/dmx688/index.htm​


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 14, 2009)

Esto te puede servir http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/dmx/dmx688/index.htm
También es con salidas PWM (pensado para usar con leds en Dc), hay que usar el esquema del mensaje #701 para conectar las lámparas...
Rectificar los 220V y usar un mosfet es lo mismo que utilizar un triac  pero no se necesita detectar el cruce por 0.

PD: no nos pusimos de acuerdo para postear lo mismo


----------



## sebastian tosar (Sep 15, 2009)

hola!
gracias a todos.. el ultimo mensaje del controlador DMX es muy interesante pero lo veo muy lejos para mi ya que me faltan aprender un par de cositas.. jaja
mi idea es hacerlo funcionar con un PIC 16F84, manejar los pap de los gobos y de los colores, y también los servos de aeromodelismo que moveran el espejo de desplazamiento. si alguien conoce alguna otra forma sencilla de manejar esto le agradeceria su aporte..

saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2009)

Una sugerencia: te conviene usar servos para todo... te ahorras un par de pines  y además es más fácil mover un servo que andar contando los pasos..


----------



## capitanp (Sep 15, 2009)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> MIra esto a ver si te sirve a lo mejor ya lo viste¡​
> 
> 
> http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/dmx/dmx688/index.htm​


 

y este lo probaste veo si consigo el 16f688, aver que onda


----------



## alexus (Sep 15, 2009)

fernando: ahorrar pines?

si con solo 6 salidas controlas 3 pap!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2009)

Yo digo usando solo el pic, son 4 por cada motor (se pueden usar varios latch octal para tener más salidas)... vos que propuesta tenés para manejar los pap con pocos pines?
Se que existen integrados especificos para el tema... pero como acá no se consiguen no me interesan


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 16, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> y este lo probaste veo si consigo el 16f688, aver que onda


  El tema es que no consegui el pic aca donde vivo si quero lo tengo que traer de otro lado eso pasa te adjunto otro esquema mas se abre con el eagle.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 16, 2009)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> El tema es que no consegui el pic aca donde vivo si quero lo tengo que traer de otro lado eso pasa te adjunto otro esquema mas se abre con el eagle.


 

el pic 16f870 es el mismo que el 16f877 nada mas que el 877 es el mas completo de esa linea?


----------



## alexus (Sep 16, 2009)

son 3 motores, ¿no? 

bueno, si logramos hacer un programa adecuado, es decir, con funciones audiorritmico, secuencial, manual, etc.

lo que propongo es usar solo 6 pines de salida, 3 de direccion y 3 de pasos (velocidad).

y usar las controladoras de pap, con 4027 y x-or. los pcb de estas no son muy grandes y se podria hacer uno solo.

locas ideas.......


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 16, 2009)

Es una alternativa... yo hace un tiempo traté de hacer la pcb y probé varias disposiciones pero quedaban mal (con varios puentes)... subila a ver si es la misma que quería hacer yo 
El programa yo lo hago con lo que se les ocurra(total si hay algo que no entiendo lo googleo)... 
Y vos Seba que es lo que querés hacer? porque sin son dos motores pap y dos servos tranquilamente se puede hacer con un 16f84, usás el puerto B para manejar los pap y el A para los dos servos, la entrada audiorritmica (que puede ser el circuito de Sobrevila o a criterio del diseñador), y dos pines para ubicar la posición de inicio de las ruedas de gobos y colores...
Ustedes propongan algo y les ayudo


----------



## sebastian tosar (Sep 17, 2009)

estube hablando con un profesor y me dio esa idea también de usar los dos puertos.. Como seria eso de usar dos pines para ubicar la posicion de inicio de las gobos y los colores??


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 17, 2009)

Seba lo de ubicar el inicio es basicamente un interruptor para detectar una posición conocida de los discos y a partir de ahi moverlos:
YouTube - Gobos para el Scanner Kmpos
YouTube - Gobos y Colores del Scanner kmpos DMX-512
Se puede usar un switch común o un barrera infrarroja, acá te paso un link que tiene algo de eso, deberias usar alguno similar al  h21A (lo podes hacer con componentes de un mouse viejo).
Ya tenés todos los componentes?


----------



## sebastian tosar (Sep 17, 2009)

es buena esa idea, ya tengo todo hecho en un plano y algo en la cabeza.. jaja
los componentes ya los tengo el problemas esta en el lente y la lampara q voy a utilizar.


----------



## alexus (Sep 17, 2009)

se me paso.... 

pueden ser 4 pap? 8 salidas...


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 17, 2009)

Que?
Yo no entender


----------



## alexus (Sep 17, 2009)

tu ser isleño, tu no entender lenguaje mio. jeje

si el pic, programa, etc. puede ser para 4 motores pap, osea 8 salidas del pic, que los cuatro motores puedan tener distintos modos de funcionamiento.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 17, 2009)

Usando algún controlador de esos que tiene una señal para paso y otra para dirección es más simple, pero sino también se puede.
La pcb de este controlador es la que tenés? --> http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news14/nota02.htm
Porque la que sale ahí es muy grande


----------



## gervit (Sep 18, 2009)

Hola a todos, vi mas arriba que andaban buscando receptor dmx para dimmer, en este foro hay algo que les puede servir
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/necesito-receptor-dmx-dimmer-23816/
 es con dos 16f84.
Lo arme en protoboar y funciona, lo unico que amedida que subo de canal empieza a parpadear el led.
Tambien arme otro con pic16f876 y dos tda8444, pero tiene el problema que se mezclan los canales y no se como solucionarlo.
Bueno espero que les sirva esta información.
Yo sigo buscando circuitos que reciban dmx para dimer por si tienen alguno a mano.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2009)

El de los dos pic 16F84 es el de Kmpos?


----------



## alexus (Sep 18, 2009)

es de k-mpos si! me acuerdo de los dibujos hechos a mano! jeje


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah ese yo lo armé una vez y anduvo bien... y lo bueno es que usando el "protocolo pic a pic" se puede hacer lo que uno quiera con el segundo micro...


----------



## gervit (Sep 19, 2009)

Ustedes no saben como se puede eliminar el parpadeo a medida que se sube de canal?
Parece que es normal en dmx, no?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 19, 2009)

De que parpadeo estás hablando?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 19, 2009)

gervit dijo:


> Ustedes no saben como se puede eliminar el parpadeo a medida que se sube de canal?
> Parece que es normal en dmx, no?


 

eso sucede porque tu interface dmx esta funcinando a baja velocidad, es algo de la compu


----------



## gervit (Sep 20, 2009)

si mejora bastante, cuando le que cambio el setup donde dice "refreshrate" en el programa Kristof. 
No es regular, es aveces.
Puede ser que sea porque los pic16f84 no son de 20MHZ? ya que no consigo por estos lugares. Sino voy a probar con 16f628
Gracias por las respuesta.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 20, 2009)

Lo que no conseguis pueden ser los cristales de cuarzo a 20Mhz... porque los pics 16F84 no tienen velocidad


----------



## omarino1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola a todos la verdad que me atraparon con todo esto espero lleguen a buen puerto con las ideas y las usen al mango felicidades desde ya por la fuerza de desarrollo que lograron...bueno quisiera hacer algunas preguntas al respecto pero sólo si me lo permiten ya que soy nuevito y no se como aportar algo tengo algunas dudas sobre como utilizar todo esto en otras cosas de las quie yo manejo bueno quedo a espera de favorable respuesta desde tan prestigioso foro....Alexus estoy en Montevideo por si precisas algo averiguaciones precios y demás ok a tus más gratas ordenes Omar


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 21, 2009)

Bienvenido  y preguntá lo que quieras...


----------



## gervit (Sep 21, 2009)

fernandoae: ya se que los 16f84 son de baja velocidad, pero hay algunos que trabajan hasta 20MHZ y como no consigo de esos,  probe con 16f628 en vez de 16f84 pero me pasa lo mismo. Hay un parpadeo y algunos parpadeos son mas intensos.
No consigo cristal de 7MHZ (como dice el esquema de kmpos), el mas cercano que consegui es de 7,15909, tal vez sea eso, no se.
Si ustedes lo armaron me seria de mucha utilidad que me den mas detalles, que pic usaron, los cristales, etc.
Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 21, 2009)

Yo armé solo la parte del receptor y de ahi a un osciloscopio... por suerte encontré el cristal en un control remoto  podrías ver si encontrás el de 7MHZ en algún equipo viejo.
Subí algunas fotos o video de lo que has hecho


----------



## alexus (Sep 21, 2009)

bienvenido omar! pregunta lo que quieras!!!

a las ordenes de mi parte tambien. un abrazo para ti...


----------



## omarino1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aloha thanks por la bienvenida una sola preguntita (respetando lo que decía Alexus más atras de no entreverar los temas) puedo hacer esto pero manejando el/los motor/es también con alguna especie de Joystick para usarlo manualmente????? gracias por su atención XXXXXXX@gmail.com por si precisan algo de Montevideo o 094XXXXX7 para sms que es más fácil a veces salud al foro


----------



## rofa (Sep 22, 2009)

volviendo un poco con lo que hablamos antes, de armar un controlador midi con joysticks, me compre 2 joysticks tipo los de play y esty probando con el rejoice, pero no se pueden poner 2 joysticks, alguien conoce algun programa que permita poner 2 joysticks.?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 22, 2009)

Habria que probar de ejecutar algún programa 2 veces y configurar un gamepad distinto en cada uno.
Yo tampoco encontré... aunque mucho no busqué...


----------



## rofa (Sep 22, 2009)

estoy provando eso, y ponerle dos salidas distintas del midi yoke, ahora tengo q probar si en el vdj puedo usar dos controladores midi, si no tendria q buscar un programa que hagarre los 2 canales midi y los haga uno solo.
pude hacer andarlo en el traktor y en el vdj,

en este foro http://www.hispasonic.com/comunidad/controlador-midi-casero-t24910-270.html un tal anibal gallego afirma que con el rejoice y el midi yoke pudo hacerlo andar con dos controles. yo sigo sin poder.


----------



## diablo2008 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí. Les cuento, necesito un circuito audioritmico para un motor de 220v. Estuve viendo en otro post uno que hizo jfranco. Mi problema es que no tengo mucho conocimiento de electrónica y queria saber si alguno de uds. me podrían pasar una lista completa de los componentes, ya que no los puedo identificar bien en el archivo que adjuntó jfranco. Gracias!!!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Sep 23, 2009)

hola diablo te comento que en este post se hablo de lo que necesitas...
justamente aqui
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...boticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/index26.html

mmm si no tenes muchos conocimientos pedile a alguien que sepa que te ayude porque no es nada facil y encima ese circuito trabaja con 220V OJO!

saludos!


----------



## diablo2008 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gracias Kaká por el consejo. Voy a seguir chusmeando por aquí. Tengo varios años de experiencia como iluminador pero siempre mandé los equipos al service. Con los costos de hoy en dia prefiero estudiar un poco y aprender a arreglarlos yo, no? Igual que me dé la corriente no se, es mas seguro que queme algo, JAJAJA. Dicen que rompiendo se aprende...


----------



## kaká_2008 (Sep 23, 2009)

y si pero con mucho cuidado amigo...
es mejor prevenir que llevarse un susto 
aqui hay de todo asi que metele...


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 23, 2009)

Encontré esto navegando por ahi y la verdad que tiene toda la razón, antes de preguntar algo conviene investigar un poco sobre el tema :estudiando:, yo lo que se de Electronica lo aprendi por cuenta propia... en la secundaria me enseñaron muy poco 
Esto es una opinión y un consejo ;-), no va dirigido a nadie ni es con intensiónes de ofender.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 23, 2009)

Taringa, no es por ahi...


----------



## omarino1 (Sep 23, 2009)

aja fernandoae está bueno eso de investigar yo buscando encontré esta pagina o foro y como estaban en el tema me involucre para saber un poco más

yo lo que buscaba es mover en dos ejes un par de motores para hacer una base para filmar pero si bien es lo que están tratando aquí a mi sólo me sirve manual o como mucho poder grabar en alguna pic o algo así movimientos para repetir

de todas maneras está fascinante todo lo propuesto por Alexus y demas participantes del foro


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola como estan ando buscando algun circuito audiorritmico para motores 12vdc de 65rpm resulta tengo un mystic y un agresor y los dos estan si la placa audiorritmica y lo unico que encontre fue el adjunto pdf y no se si funcionara. Espero que me puedan ayudar. Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 27, 2009)

no funca.

hay que modificarlo!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 27, 2009)

alguna idea alexus referente al circuito o tenes alguna por ahi dando vueltas que me pueda llegar a servir los efectos ya te digo tienen motores de 12v


----------



## omarino1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cacho me parece perfecto lo que haces pero no dejas pasar una heee si acá no se está vendiendo nada mhijo o te pusiste celoso que di mi celular a Alexus y el mail aparte tu que supongo sos moderador ya los ves en mi perfil cual es el tema (bueno gente Alexus y demás si es que desaparezco ya saben por que es) de todas maneras muuuuchas gracias por los datos ofrecidos y sigo a la orden Alexus si precisas algo de mi me encontras en Teve Ciudad ok a las ordenes maestro


----------



## lacayodemanc (Sep 28, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> podriamos seguir ahora con eso un controlador rgb dmx, ya tiro algunas pautas
> 
> MODO 1
> 
> ...



Amigo!!!  estas en vistas de hacer un controlador para leds con estos datos?
yo hice unos dimmers caseros para mis tachos par leds, caseros tambien, me gustaria ver si pudiste avanzar cos esto... Gracias


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Oct 2, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Z  es un motor de continua con reducción, mirá la foto.
> Una vez que tenga el audiorritmico (no importa en definitiva si es de 220V o 12V) se conecta un rele en la salida para invertir el sentido de giro...
> Y lo que mencionas del audiorritmico no se porque no te creen, si es lo mismo conectarle una lampara o un motor
> Yo el audiorritmico de mas arriba lo arme y me funcionó, tuve que cambiar el microfono que no andaba...
> ...



Como se conecaria el rele fernandoae?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 2, 2009)

tendria que ser un rele doble inversor me parece, cosa de poder invertir el giro del motor

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 2, 2009)

Es sencillo:
http://www.automatismos-mdq.com.ar/blog/2009/05/ideas-de-diseno-manejo-de-reles.html

Conectando el relè asi con cada beat invierte temporalmente el giro del motor...
En cambio si lo que querés es que en un golpe cambie el sentido y en el otro vuelva a girar como antes lo podés hacer con un flip-flop tipo T...

EDITO: Es como dice zeta_bola_1 con un rele doble inversor (los que tienen dos patas "COMUN", dos "NA" y dos "NC)


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2009)

Habian visto este efecto?
YouTube - String Ray Light Effect
YouTube - String Ray in daylight

Está bueno y es muy fácil de hacer! creo que no hacen falta muchas explicaciones


----------



## fer_b (Oct 4, 2009)

YouTube - dj bagre's lights 2 Aqui va las luces que todavia no la arme, me falta el led de 3W RGB, en el video pongo una linterna para mas o menos ver el efecto, por supuesto que todo bien armado cambiaria mucho.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Oct 4, 2009)

hola amigos miren lo que encontre para los DJ...
YouTube - Novation Launchpad Controller for Ableton Live and Automap on Apple iPod Demoed by Anarchy Rice
como para tontear un ratito ...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 5, 2009)

una soguita que gira sin estar tirante con unas luces de abajo??interesante como para experimentar un rato

fer, me parece uqe ta bueno el efecto que hiciste, cuando consigas el led fijate si podes conseguir alguna camarola con buena definicion para velo bien

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 5, 2009)

El efecto no lo hice yo pero como me gustó lo subí  es un efecto muuuy viejo: "String Ray by "With Design In Mind" Is a rare Light Show Effects Unit I bought in Holland in the 90's"
Y si, es eso, dos motores que hacen girar un cordón, abajo tiene una lámpara y un disco de colores...
Se puede hacer con dos controles pwm (uno para los motores del hilo y otro para la rueda de colores), y un led (para hacerlo moderno ). 

kaká_2008 si te gustó ese controlador podemos hacer uno parecido, fijate las imagenes adjuntas.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2009)

Buenas me acabo de comprar algunos leds, entre ellos uno de 5W... el problema es la tensión, trabaja con 3,6V a 1,2A y yo lo quiero usar con una alimentación entre 12V y 14V...
Se puede usar un regulador similar al LM317 pero la potencia disipada en este último seria excesiva, alguien tiene algún esquema de fuente S.M.P.S para leds?
Yo hace unos dias vi una con control de corriente ajustable para leds de 1W a 15W pero no la encuentro


----------



## capitanp (Oct 10, 2009)

que raro que preguntes algo tan simple...

LM350 o agregale un 2n3055 al LM317


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2009)

En realidad se puede y se como hacerlo con el LM317/350... el inconveniente es el tamaño del disipador:

Tensión de alimentación= 14V
Led= 3,4 @ 1,2A

Entonces tenemos que la tensión aproximada en el regulador es de:
14V -3,4V= 10.6V

Y si la corriente es de 1,2A la potencia que tendria que disipar es de:
10,6V X 1,2A = 12,72W 

Lo que se resume en una eficiencia del 28%  

Ahi encontré el esquema, pero me gustaria algo más simple y compacto...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2009)

Pero no te compliqués la vida Fernando.

Si el consumo va a ser constante no necesitás realimentación y esas cosas. Un 555 mandando pulsos al Gate de un MOSFET (uno chiquito anda) te da un PWM perfecto para esto.
Seteás el ancho del pulso en lo que necesites, junto con la frecuencia, y ya estás.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2009)

Cacho es una buena opción, el consumo es constante, pero la alimentación varía más o menos entre 12V y 14V...
La idea es usarlo en el auto con un par de servos para mover un espejo y una rueda de colores... yo me inclino por diseñar un convertidor buck con limitación de corriente, lo voy a estudiar un poco y les cuento.
Estoy seguro que se puede inventar algo con el TL494 o alguno similar, si alguien tiene idea que nos explique


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2009)

¿Tan exacto tiene que ser?
Tenés un 15% de variación entre los dos posibles voltajes de alimentación. Con eso, si seteás el 555 para que te de 3,4V de salida con 14V de entrada, con 12V vas a terminar cerca de los 3V.

Si el LED soporta un poco más de tensión sin poner cara fea, lo regulás un poco más arriba en 14V y cuando caiga a 12V vas a estar por los 3V y un poco.

Aclaro que esta idea estácondicionada a la curva de emisión de luz del LED, pero no creo que haya demasiada variación. ¿Tenés el datasheet para subirlo? (o el modelo)

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2009)

Es este el led:
http://www.dled.com.ar/product/index/High-Power-Blanco-Frio--5W--140º/?id_product=101

Estoy estudiando como funciona la limitación de corriente en el TL494, mi idea es hacer un regulador Buck con la posibilidad de elegir diferentes corrientes...
Los  drivers que venden estan muy caros, salen 75$


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2009)

Apa...

Viendo el datasheet, el LED este varía mucho la luz con muy poca variación de voltaje. No sé cuánta eficiencia estés buscando, pero si no temimporta perder un poco de potencia te diría que establizaras el voltaje a, digamos, 11V (apenas por debajo de los 12V de mínima) con un zener y un transistor. Atrás de eso el 555 con el MOSFET.
No es una maravilla de rendimiento, pero debería andar bien (esta me gusta por la sencillez).

Si no, si querés más eficiencia, ahí sí que te vas de cabeza a la switching.

Saludos


----------



## fer_b (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola, miren me compre el led de la foto y quisiera saber como puedo hacerlo funcionar, es para ponerlo en la luz que subi fotos anteriormente, esa del prisma de espejos, no entiendo como se alimenta este led, la calidad de la foto es mala porque la saque con el cel, le puse las letras esas con el paint porque con el cel se veian borrosas, que quiere decir cada una ?? Es un led de 3W RGB, lo compre en dled en bs as y tambien le compre un lente (de esa mismo lugar) asi que ya tengo casi terminado el proyecto, solo me falta hacer funcionar el led y montar todo, con una mano de cada uno puedo terminarlo y se los agradeceria, luego subo videos y los esquemas para las distintas etapas de la luz. Solo me conformo con que funcione el led con los 3 colores a la misma vez (si es que se puede) o que intercambie de colores, uno por vez, sin hacer mezclas ni audioritmico ni nada dificil:

Estos son los detalles:

Tensiones de trabajo: 
Rojo = 2,5V @ 350mA
Verde = 3,4V @ 350mA
Azul = 3,4V @ 350mA
Tension inversa: 5V​ 

Saludos!!​


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2009)

Dled... yo confiaba en ellos  pero me mandaron una dicroica de 3W 12V que no funcionaba (la otra si)...me preguntaban si la habia conectado a 220V... si eran 12Vdc (cuando ese modelo usa AC/DC)... en fin...

Que es lo que necesitás saber para hacer funcionar el led? ya tenés todo...


----------



## fer_b (Nov 8, 2009)

Uh no me hagas preocupar, ni siquiera lo probe al led si funcionaba, es que me lo hice comprar en bs as por un tio porque yo estoy en cordoba jaja, no se ni como se alimenta el led porque tiene varios contactos (ya lo conoceras), ademas esas letras con sus signos me marean, por donde tengo que alimentarlos?? estoy busacando el datasheet en google y no lo encuentro. Ese es mi primer paso, saber por dond se alimentan, y el segundo paso (y mas importante) es hacer el circuito que controle los colores, ya sea como dije, todos a la misma ves o bien que intercambie uno por uno


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2009)

Seguro que funciona bien, yo compré dos veces y esa dicroica fue el unico problema, me ofrecieron el recambio pero me salia mas caro el envio...
No es nada dificil manejarlo, mandame el link donde sale el modelo y vemos


----------



## fer_b (Nov 8, 2009)

Aqui esta el link, http://www.dled.com.ar/product/index/Star--High-Power-RGB--3W--140º/?id_product=352 ,pero este modelo no tiene el datasheet.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2009)

Igual con las tensiones que tenés y las corrientes maximas calculas la resistencia igual que con los leds de 5mm.


----------



## fer_b (Nov 9, 2009)

Dale gracias, ayer estuve experimentandolos y ya se cuales son los contactos, no sabia cuales eran, ya se que circuito voy a hacer para intercambiar de colores uno por vez, el mismo del control de motor pap, con un 555 un 4017 y un uln2803, ya cuando lo termine voy a subir fotos y videos

Saludos, gracias!!!

PD:Tal vez me pierda por unos dias xq esta semana voy a estar trabajando a full, asi que tal vez el fin de semana suba los videos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2009)

"y un uln2803"
Me parece que son más baratos 3 transistores


----------



## fer_b (Nov 22, 2009)

Aqui termine la luz que estaba armando, el sonido salio horrible porque converti el formato del video pero ni lo vi como quedo porque lo habia grabado con el cel, faltan algunos detalles como pintar la carcaza y colocarle el soporte para colgarla, en vivo se ve mejor el efecto en cel no se ve muy bien, pero quedo muy buena:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvKzDr0cfp0

Saludos!!!

PD: Por cierto gracias porque la idea la habia sacado de paginas atras, imagenes etc.


----------



## pachi2009 (Nov 22, 2009)

http://forum.mosfetkiller.de/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2552 

bueno espero que les pueda ser de ayuda para los que quieren hacer algun laser aca tienen como hacer los motores un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 23, 2009)

fer_b pasame el esquema de tus luces , estan re copete


----------



## alexus (Nov 25, 2009)

fernandoae, chusmiate esto: http://evilmadscience.com/partsmenu/89


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 25, 2009)

@pachi2009 esos yo los armé,estan buenos, a pesar de ser sin realimentación dan buenos resultados... lo unico que cambiaria son los espejos por unos de superficie (yo los hice cortando un plato de un disco rigido)...
Y la estructura con un trozo de un caño rectangular de aluminio, lo unico que no tenía son los bujes por eso quedaron con algo de juego, si los encuentro se los muestro 

Como andás @alexus? La página está muy buena, y los precios mucho mejor! ojalá fuera asi acá... veo que hacen envio internacionales pero no se cuales son los costos.

Yo ando medio ocupado con el estudio pero si alguien tira una idea yo me prendo  ando medio aburrido...


----------



## alexus (Nov 26, 2009)

somos 2 fer, ya me estoy olvidando de las cosas, al no ponerlas en practica, y aunque me aburre entrar a foros, voy a volver...


----------



## rofa (Nov 26, 2009)

esta re muerto chicos, antes era un vicio entrar aca todos los dias queria hacer algo nuevo. me parece que es la epoca del año. Un saludo.


----------



## alexus (Nov 26, 2009)

digamos la verdad, la decadencia comenzo "desde el cambio2, ahora esta todo tan cuadrado, que se torna aburrido...

encontre en mi trabajo un motor de 30 rpm, 220vca, voy a ver como me lo pido prestado
jejejejeje


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 27, 2009)

Yo ando medio perdido porque estoy recursando 3 materias que me quedaron de la secundaria ( es triste lo mio  ) pero ahora ya terminè  asique estoy dispuesto a colaborar con lo que se les ocurra.


----------



## alexus (Nov 27, 2009)

jeje hoy comprobe lo que tantas veces dijo zeta_bola_1, agarre el motor que menciones mas arriba, y le fui dando y sacnado alimentacion, y nuevamente lo mismo, y efectivamente como decia zeta, el motor cambia su sentido de giro.

pregunta: -esto daña el motor?


----------



## rofa (Nov 27, 2009)

que yo sepa no, tengo unos cuantos efectos que funcionan asi.


----------



## alexus (Nov 27, 2009)

tenes alguna foto de tus equipos rofa? para darle color a esto!

me encantaron los colores de este derbi!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNiVOjFeXvA&feature=related


----------



## rofa (Nov 27, 2009)

la verdad que no, pero mañana veo si encuentro algo. pero fijate cualquier motor de bola tambien te cambia el giro y los mushrooms tambien y todos son motores 220 directos o a 12 y van perfecto y hace mil que los tengo andando. Funcionan pasando corriente deja de pasar un segundo y cambia de lado y vuelve a arrancar el corte en algunas apartos es minimo, en otros es bien marcado. yo no veo por que tendria que traerle algun problema la motor esto. es mas o menos como que me digas que se caga el motor del auto por poner y sacar marchatras. o por apagarlo y prenderlo. jajaja. un saludo.


----------



## alexus (Nov 28, 2009)

bueno, ya que esto esta medio muerto, voy a iniciar discusion. 

propongo la discucion y propocision de circuitos para ser utilizados en equipos varios:

-pre de microfono, electret.
-audiorritmico con filtro pasa bajos.

si alguno de ustedes tiene algun circuito de los mencionados, desde ya garcias!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 29, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> jeje hoy comprobe lo que tantas veces dijo zeta_bola_1, agarre el motor que menciones mas arriba, y le fui dando y sacnado alimentacion, y nuevamente lo mismo, y efectivamente como decia zeta, el motor cambia su sentido de giro.
> 
> pregunta: -esto daña el motor?


 

iiiiuuuupiiiiii!!!!!!!!alguien que lo comprobo.

alexus, tengo 2 de los llamados pines multihaces que funcionan de esa forma, un equipo de psl, y un simil scanner tambien de esa forma. y hasta ahora lo unico que le tuve que cambiar fueron las lamparas

a otros 2 equipos, de esos que tiran como forma de sol que tanto se vieron en mercado libre no les pude poner ese sistema, ya que tienen trafos electronicos y se queman si queres rectificar la salida, el por que no lo se

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 29, 2009)

Esto no està comprobado pero tiene toda la pinta de funcionar http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Luces-Ritmicas-de-3-canales.html


----------



## alexus (Nov 29, 2009)

el mismo de tantos sitios....


----------



## SILCAMP (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola, hace tiempo que vengo viendo este tema de iluminación casera y demas y me intereso, lo que les quería pedir es si alguien tiene un circuito audio rítmico para motor paso a paso. Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 30, 2009)

Te animás a hacerlo con un microcontrolador pic? yo te hago el programa, no es dificil...
Y si no te querès hacer el programador y demás averigua en alguna casa de electronica si te lo cargan...

Viste este espirògrafo Alexus?
http://hacknmod.com/hack/how-to-laser-projector-inside-lighter/


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 30, 2009)

a la pelota que salieron ruidosos los motorcitos de los vibradores de los celus, si no lei mal, el flaoc este tambien hizo un encendedor con un laser azul, voy a ver si lo encuentro

saludos

jaja, lo encontre muy bueno


----------



## alexus (Nov 30, 2009)

nunca se me hubiera ocurrido!

jeje nadie tiene algo de lo que solicite? 

silcamp, si la propuesta de fer no te sirve, yo tengo la mia, barata pero engorrosa la pcb!!


----------



## SILCAMP (Nov 30, 2009)

Fernando si me podes pasar el programa y el diagrama de 10, si, me animo a programarlo lo unico es que tengo un prgramador para puerto serie y me sale un error 0000h como podría solucionar eso y que pueda programar. 
Alexus que cambios tiene el circuito es muy complicado si queres y podes subilo, por favor y lo veo.
Desde ya muchas gracias a los dos por la atención. Saludos


----------



## alexus (Nov 30, 2009)

cambios? ninguno, es de mi autoria, y esta muchas paginas mas atras... hay que adecuar la salida a lo qeu necesites nomas... pero claro, una placa para cada motor, o no...


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 30, 2009)

engorrosa la pcb? es un dolor de c abeza! 
El circuito estaba pensando en que se podria hacer con un cd4017 por cuestiones de economia... o algún contador similar que permita seleccionar la dirección, hay que analizar un poco el tema gente, se puede hacer con logica digital, contadores, F-F.

La idea mia es usar un 4017 y 8 compuertas AND, hacer que 4 al habilitarlas dejen pasar la secuencia en una direcciòn y al habilitar el otro grupo de 4 cambien la dirección, despuès hago un esquema si no se entiende.

Mañana hago lo del pic y lo subo 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Acá está lo que mencioné del controlador... funciona bien, les adjunto la simulación en LiveWire... se podria utilizar un inversor para controlar el sentido con un solo bit, eso queda a criterio de cada uno.
Lo bueno es que los componentes son muy comunes (en las casas de electrónica hay muchos 40xx y 74xx que no los tienen).


----------



## alexus (Dic 3, 2009)

fer, no se si es un proto tu diseño, pero no me suena...


----------



## SILCAMP (Dic 3, 2009)

Alexus me subirias tu circuito para motor paso a paso audioritmico. Gracias


----------



## alexus (Dic 3, 2009)

busca mas atras... estoy diseñando otro en este momento...


----------



## Dario (Dic 3, 2009)

alexus ¿tenes un audioritmico con motores paso a paso y no me dijiste nada??? jajaja
subite  el circuito, me gustaria experimentarlo...
saludosss


----------



## alexus (Dic 3, 2009)

busca mas atras... estoy diseñando otro en este momento...

Edit 1:

vamos por partes... etapa de direccion..


----------



## omarino1 (Dic 3, 2009)

Alexus dejame buscar tengo uno que andaba full lo usaba para el equipo de banda ciudadana eso si tendrás que esperar al fin de semana pués estoy a fulll de laburo  ok una pregunta con que fuente lo alimentaras o será a batería tipo petaca 9 volts?? para ver cual te paso ok


----------



## Dario (Dic 3, 2009)

¿te servira como para darte una idea esto alexus? ¡¡¡ups!!!hno: no me fije que no tiene los valores en los componentes!!! esta imagen la posteo fogonazo aqui cualquier cosa preguntale a el Ver el archivo adjunto 5710 es pre para electret pero con filtro pasa altos, a lo mejor modificando C4 y R11 funciona para bajos. 
saludosss


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 3, 2009)

paginas atras(no se cuantas) puse un diagrama de un audiorritmico de un canal de plaquetodo QUE SI FUNCIONA(jajaja), usa un simple microfono electret y creo que 9vdc para la logica, y como es con triac funciona tanto para 110 o 220.

la etapa de filtro pasa bajo se puede copiar de un audiorritmico de 3 canales de plaquetodo(que tambien funciona, creo) ya que lo unico que cambia son los elementos de filtrado

tengo una copia de un audiorritmico de 3 canales nakan, el problema es que no lo tengo conmigo, como para pasarles los valores de los filtros

alexus, de pre nada, se me quemo el disco rigido y perdi tooooodo

saludos

PD:en serio, perdi toooodo 


edit:me olvidaba, el problema de ponerlo directamente en paralelo con un bafle/caja es que al minimo error se pueden quemar unas cuantas cosas, lo cual no quita que el audiorritmico de 3 canales lo use asi, es que tiene un transformadorcito tipo spica para separar el circuito de la linea de audio


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2009)

"fer, no se si es un proto tu diseño, pero no me suena..."
No, no es un prototipo... funciona!, analizalo... lo que hace el 4017 es crear una secuencia de 4 bits, despues de ahi dependiendo que grupo de compuertas AND se active deja pasar la secuencia del 4017 en un sentido o en otro... no se por que no se me ocurriò antes, capaz que lo armo en una pcb


----------



## alexus (Dic 4, 2009)

que te parecio mi ultimo esquema?

el esuqema que subi, el modo coin oscilador auxiliar estaba mal, ya lo corregi...


----------



## Dario (Dic 4, 2009)

hola alexus aca te subo el pdf de un audioritmico con electret.
saludosss


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 4, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> que te parecio mi ultimo esquema?
> 
> el esuqema que subi, el modo coin oscilador auxiliar estaba mal, ya lo corregi...



El 4019 son dos compuertas and de 4 entradas?


----------



## jorgelaratawasa (Dic 4, 2009)

El modo de hacer girar el motor paaso a paso es con un registro de corrimiento hecho con un 74194 y un uln2803 con estos dos integrados se puede invertir el giro del motor y para hacerlo girar se usa un clock.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 4, 2009)

Yo hice esa propuesta porque son MUY faciles de conseguir esos integrados, pero hay algunas mas sencillas (en cuanto a componentes y pcb) como la que mencionas vos...
El 74194 en la casa que yo compro no lo tienen.


----------



## edjhr11 (Dic 4, 2009)

buenas, como hago un un registro de corrimiento hecho con un 74194 y un uln2803, tiene que ver con el circuito que adjuno dario? disculpen, es que soy un novato con todo esto y quiero que todo me saga bien a la hora de hacer el montaje con la luz! gracias!

en todo caso si pueden adjuntar mas archivos estaria mucho mejor. el que adjunto dario me llama la atencion, voy a ver si consigo los componentes para montarlo.


----------



## alexus (Dic 5, 2009)

edjhr11, por lo que veo no tenes ni idea de nada, y disculpame si te ofendo... no tiene nada que ver lo de d@rio con el pap...

el "registro de corrimiento" o como yo lo conozco, "registro de desplazamiento" es un integrado, es decir, un circuito integrado... y el "ULN" sea de el tipo que sea, es un array de transistores, por lo general, y si me equivoco corrijanme, darlington, en pocas palabras, es una "etapa de potencia" encapsulada en un chip..

fernando, en el simulador el 4019 me parece como "data selector"... pero gugliando me encontre conque son dos puertas nand..


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2009)

Ah que raro, porque a mi me aparece:
*CD4019 - Dual 4-Input NOR(NAND) Gate - National Semiconductor*


----------



## alexus (Dic 5, 2009)

por eso te digo, en el simu dice data selector, pero son dos nand!

p.d.: que es esa foto? spam?

fernando, o alguno de los colegas, saben como obtener una señal de "clock vumetro"?? es decir, nivel sonoro = 0, clock = 0hz. y a medida que vayan aumentando (los led del vumetro) aumente la frecuencia del clock??


----------



## alexus (Dic 6, 2009)

Ver el archivo adjunto 16715

fernando, esto que es?? un salida audioritmicamente variable?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 6, 2009)

Es un audiorritmico, enciende el led cada vez que hay un golpe... se puede tomar la señal del pin 2 del 555, lo que hace este es extender la duraciòn del pulso.


----------



## alexus (Dic 7, 2009)

ok.

repito: fernando, o alguno de los colegas, saben como obtener una señal de "clock vumetro"?? es decir, nivel sonoro = 0, clock = 0hz. y a medida que vayan aumentando (los led del vumetro) aumente la frecuencia del clock??


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2009)

Es... COMPLICADO lo que necesitás  pero...
Lo que se me ocurre es usar un filtro pasabajos, de ahi a un vumetro LM3914 (o 15), conectás las salidas a una red R-2R y ahi vas a tener una tensión proporcional... eso lo conectas a un diodo en serie con un capacitor y una resistencia en paralelo, con eso ya tenes una tension que está relacionada con el promedio de BPMs... seguro que hay algo mas facil, pero a está hora no pienso mucho 
Ahora te hago una pregunta, que es lo que tenès pensado? 
Supongo que es algo como esto *http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/games/006/index.html

*


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 7, 2009)

insisto, ese efecto lo tengo comprado en elecom y usa un audiorritmico con filtro pasabajo, y funciona a las mil maravillas

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2009)

Si, si no dije que no funciona... lo puse a modo de ejemplo porque no se que idea loca tiene Alexus


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

habra que esperar que el chochamu se aparezca por estos lares y nos desazne


----------



## alexus (Dic 8, 2009)

se me ocurrio otra cosa mas simple fer!!! 

un vumetro con 39xx en modo punto, las salidas a las entradas de unas and, la otra entrada de las and, a un contador binario (divisor de frecuiencia) , el tema es el clock de este, osea que tenga gracia.....

aaah me olvidaba, la idea es que un pap se mueva segun la musica, es decir, si es arta electronica que rompe el tope de los vumeter sarpado, el motor se mueva rapido, y al contrario si es una musica clasica, onda suvetonga... no se si me expresoi bien.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 10, 2009)

el clock no hace falta que varie, pensá que en el contador vas a tener diferentes "velocidades" para el pap. Lo que podès hacer es lo que vos decis pero con un capacitor grande para que haga un promedio de los bpm... o sea, un vumetro pero con un filtro grande en la entrada 

Algo asi pero no con 1uf sino 100uf, 1000uf... es cuestion de probar...

http://www.carcassweb.com/circuitos/medidores/vumetro.gif


----------



## edjhr11 (Dic 16, 2009)

Buenas, D@rio, el diagrama que mostraste en el comentario #805 tiene una diferencia con respecto al que adjuntaste en el #809 que trae el mismo diagrama pero con un filtro pasaaltos, cual en sies el que funciona? yo monte el del adjunto y no me quiere funcionar, gracias.


----------



## Dario (Dic 16, 2009)

bueno, yo experimente con el del adjunto pdf y me funciono bien  . seguramente debe haber algun error en tu montaje te recomiendo que lo revises bien. ah, otra cosa: ese audioritmico del pdf adjunto responde a cualquier sonido que le llegue al microfono, no discrimina entre agudos y graves.
saludosss.


----------



## edjhr11 (Dic 16, 2009)

Si lo he revisado y de hecho lo monte de nuevo y nada, me parece que el electret no esta bueno ya que cuando me pongo a medir corrientes y tensiones en diferentes partes del circuto no varia nada haciendo ruido y cuando conecto cualquier luz 110V en entrada salida no hace nada!


----------



## alexus (Dic 16, 2009)

capaz que tenes un electret de 3 pines! OJO!!


----------



## edjhr11 (Dic 16, 2009)

No ni pa tanto, es de dos pines, uno rojo y uno negro..


----------



## alexus (Dic 16, 2009)

metele audio derecho, sacas señal de unos parlantes de pc...


----------



## edjhr11 (Dic 16, 2009)

ok, para eso no hace falta una conexiion adicional? o solo instalo el mic a directo a una entrada de audifono con su respectivo plus!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 16, 2009)

Prueben el audiorritmico de sobrevila


----------



## alexus (Dic 18, 2009)

aiiii edjhr11..... sacas 2 cables de los parlantes y el positivo lo metes a la entrada de señal de tu placa,y el negativo... adivina!


----------



## RORO (Dic 24, 2009)

hola a todos , quiero pedir su ayuda , me gustaria tratar de fabricar este foco con un led de 1 watt , tengo 3 led uno rojo verde y uno azul guardados , hace un tiempo los encendia con un circuito con un lm317 pero al resistencia se calentaba muchooooooooo , en post anteriores vi un circuito pero no se alguien lo fabrico , aca les envio un link donde sale este foco que lo encuentro muy practico http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-n4qqb--YM



saludos y feliz navidad


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 24, 2009)

Por mas que leo y leo no puedo adivinar las caracteristicas de los leds 
Una pregunta: con que los vas a alimentar? trafo? pilas?


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Ene 11, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> fernando y arubaro, aca les adjunto el circuito que realize, avanza siempre la misma cantidad de pasos... ayudenme a que sea variable!
> 
> y fernando, un dato que quizas te sirva, la intermitencia de la lampara de las cabezas moviles, varia entre 1 y 7 hertz..
> 
> arubaro, lleva algun lente el efecto?


 

Alguien tiene el pcb de ese circuito,esta probado?


----------



## alexus (Ene 12, 2010)

pcb no hay.

funcionar funciona.


----------



## RORO (Ene 15, 2010)

pasando un poco al tema de los led ,encontre este efecto , que era como lo que le propuse una vez a fer vean el link 
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ladora-para-leds-rgb-com-entrada-de-audio-_JM


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 15, 2010)

no lo vi muy bien porque paso apurado... tiene 3 salidas?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ene 16, 2010)

esta buenisimo lo que puso RORO...
se me hace que fernandoae lo puede hacer ...


----------



## iamkbra (Ene 16, 2010)

amigos alguen podria subir algun pcb de las luces de 3 canales audiorritmicas? gracias desde ya


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 17, 2010)

Che lo que tendriamos que ver es si funciona el esquema que subi mas atras, o buscar alguno que produzca un pulso con cada grave, despues lo otro que quede a criterio de cada uno... yo lo del video me animo a hacerlo, pero sin pwm por que no es algo que tenga muy claro


----------



## iamkbra (Ene 17, 2010)

y bueno hacelo en pcb wizard fernando y despues vemos si hay algun error y lo hacemos . que decis ?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 8, 2010)

Huuuu esto de las notificaciones!  acá les paso una idea nueva para los galvos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/lasers-juguete-andan-30995/#post251867


----------



## leillo (Feb 18, 2010)

buenas amigos del foro, tengo una inquietud se podrian manejar dos motores pequeños DC con un joystick?? osea el joystick se mueve de derecha a izquierda osea horizontalmente y arriba y abajo verticalmente se podria colocar un joystick que maneja un motor para arriba y para abajo y otro motor para girar hacia los lados?

osea hacer que los motor giren al derecho y al reves dependiendo de como se mueva el joystick


----------



## mixato (Feb 22, 2010)

Estimados, me parece fantástico lo que están haciendo, me leí las 43 páginas (el google me trajo por algo de lásers que ahora no recuerdo) y saqué mil ideas. De electronica se un poco como para arreglarmelas, y ahora estoy por meterme con PIC (en cuanto empieze a experimentar ayudo en lo que pueda). Pero mi parte floja es la óptica, tengo armada una luz que cambia por todo el espectro de colores a base de un led RGB de dealextreme y el circuito es un simple 555 con un 4017 para armar la combinación 3 transistores y al led. Mi problema es que incluso con el lente que me vino no me queda muy puntual la luz y yo lo quiero para apuntar a la bola de espejos. Que tipo de lentes se necesita para hacer que la luz sea mas puntual? (ayer experimenté con una lupa común y me de cuenta que el problema era óptico, pero la lupa no es la solución )

Saludos y gracias desde ya.


----------



## rofa (Feb 22, 2010)

Una lente va a mejorar mucho la iluminacion y te va a hacer que se paresca mas a un rayo, para ir probando, por que no te fijas con 2 lupas, capas que asi lo podes mejorar, asi es como funcionan la mayoria de las cosas con 2 lentes, e ir provando la distancia, capas q*ue* nesesitas u led mas potente, que tan potente es tu led?


----------



## mixato (Feb 23, 2010)

Dos lupas comunes? Ok, iré probando. El led debería alcanzar, es un lugar  muy chiquito (3m x 3m no es un salon) el LED es este:3W LED Emitter on Star (Multicolored RGB) ( http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4530 ) básicamente son 3 led de 1W de cada color. Y está armado es este casing, con el lente que viene: E27 DIY LED Light Bulb Casing with Focusing Optic ( http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13741 ) Mi gran duda era si cambiar el lente que viene en el casing o agregar algo al conjunto ya armado. Pero intentaré con dos lupas como me decís y les comento los resultados.


----------



## rofa (Feb 23, 2010)

Lo optimo seria 2 lentes, obviamente, pero con 2 lupas se puede emular bastante bien el efecto y jugango con la distancia entre una lupa y la otra se puede achicar bastante el as de luz. El led es bastante potente tendriia que andar biern.


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 24, 2010)

Buenas!!
aca les paso mi primer poryecto de este tipo:
 es un secuenciador de 8 canales y 4 efectos...

anda de 10 y es realmente muy economico y facil de hacer, no incluye ni pc ni microcontroladores, solo un 555, un cd4015 y un cd4029

aqui esta el video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK90azZq5UE

espero que les guste y di lo decean, puedo pasarles el esquema...

un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2010)

Dale subilo, me interesa el efecto de varios leds de izquierda a derecha sin micro 
Y bueno un pequeño aporte mio de unos vúmetros originales, los esquemas todos los conocemos, pero lo lindo es la forma de visualización.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMvfk2oZUb0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8eI7La4pPQ
http://www.youtube.com/user/cosmikart#g/u


----------



## rofa (Feb 24, 2010)

Que buenos que estan esos vumetros, ahora cuando me lleguen los leds que encargue voy a ver si armo algo asi. Estan muy buenos para ponerlos sobre el tripode de los bafles, o encima de los bafles.


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 24, 2010)

bueno a pedido se fernandoae aqui les paso el link donde esta el esquema, unas instrucciones y unas representaciones graficas en movimiento de cada uno de los 4 efectos...

me olvide de decir de que a cada efecto se le puede variar la velocidad con el potenciometro, que regula el tiempo entre cada pulso del 555

La idea es ponerlos como hice yo en una parrilla de luces simple (que yo arme con un palo de escoba, jaja) con leds dealto brillo... por presupuesto, solo pude poner 1 led por canal, pero estaria bueno poner 2 o 3 por canal para que se note mas la secuencia e ilumine mejor..

A todo esto, como puse, 2 rojas, 2 amarillas,2 verdes y 2 azules.... puse un switich doble para cada luz (doble porque sino tendria que poner diodos) y asi cuando quisiera poner un grupo de luces (de a 2, osea, las 2 azules o las dos rojas, etc)... tenga para ponerlas fijas..


un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2010)

Y el liiink?


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 24, 2010)

jaja perdon.. me habia olvidado de ponerlo, aca esta

http://r-luis.xbot.es/project/cq8_4ef.html

un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahora siiii... es sencillo el circuito pero está interesante para combinarlo con un audiorrítmico y unos leds rgb. Si me inspiro y hago algo lo subo


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 24, 2010)

dalee fer! el circuito lo arme en protoboard y funciono a la primera y de 10... es a prueba de tontos... jaja (disculpen si se toma como mala palabra)...

un saludo y esperamos el circuito!


----------



## mixato (Feb 26, 2010)

Bueno, al final compré una lente más también en DX por 1 USD y monedas, cuando llegue les cuento como me fué, si combinada con una lupa o sola.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 26, 2010)

mixato contate como es ese lugar donde compras, por que vi unas cuantas cosas que me gustaron(e interesaron jeje) formas de pago, envios, costos de los mismos, etc


saludos


----------



## mixato (Feb 27, 2010)

Bueno, pues la página es www.dealextreme.com yo pago a través de paypal, el sitio es de Hong Kong pero envían a todo el mundo sin costo envío, al pricipio pero empezé pidiendo cosas chicas y como todo me llegó seguí  Hasta ahora la aduana nunca me paró nada y todo me llegó a la puerta de mi casa, la unica contra es que a veces tardan 15 días o mas en llegar las cosas. Pero bueno, los precios valen la pena.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 27, 2010)

grrrrrrr, y a mi que pay pal no me toma la tarjeta

por eso mismo te preguntaba, por los precios, por que vi varias cosas importantes y a muy buenos precios, cosa que localmente ni se consiguen o salen for-tu-na

saludos


----------



## sobrituning (Feb 28, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> bueno a pedido se fernandoae aqui les paso el link donde esta el esquema, unas instrucciones y unas representaciones graficas en movimiento de cada uno de los 4 efectos...
> 
> me olvide de decir de que a cada efecto se le puede variar la velocidad con el potenciometro, que regula el tiempo entre cada pulso del 555
> 
> ...



hola podrias subir fotos de tu montaje, voy a realizar este proyecto y me gustaria verlo, 
has dicho, que lo tenias montado en una parrilla de luces simple (casera jajaja) con leds de altro brillo, lo podrias enseñar para coger como idea como ponerlos.

saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 28, 2010)

sobrituning dijo:


> hola podrias subir fotos de tu montaje, voy a realizar este proyecto y me gustaria verlo,
> has dicho, que lo tenias montado en una parrilla de luces simple (casera jajaja) con leds de altro brillo, lo podrias enseñar para coger como idea como ponerlos.
> 
> saludos


 
mira las fotos no las tengo en este momento pero en un par de horas te las subo...

el tema es simple... las luces las coloqué en un simple palo de escoba( lijado y pintado prolijamente) taladrando agujeros justos donde coloco los leds... los cables los puse bien pegaditos contra la madera y luego de verificar su buen funcionamiento, os pinto del mismo color del palo (base)...

los cables los junto todos en el mismo lugar (en el centro) y lo llevo con un cable de 8 cablecitos mas la malla (usada como masa de todos los leds) y en el otro extremo le puse un enchufe del puerto serie, al igual que en la caja de control...

en el control, puse un interruptor seleccionador para "seleccionar" el efecto a usar..., un potenciometro de 100k para variar la velocidad del secuenciador (que es el mismo variador de pulsos del 555), y 4 interruptores dobles para prender fijas cada una de los pares de luces (las 2 azules, las 2 rojas, las 2 amarilla o las 2 verdes: en el caso de como las puse yo)

cuando pueda te armo en livewire el esquema total de todo el control... mas las fotos...

en una hora mas o menos preparo todo y te lo subo....

un saludo che!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 28, 2010)

fftopic:


zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> grrrrrrr, y a mi que pay pal no me toma la tarjeta
> 
> por eso mismo te preguntaba, por los precios, por que vi varias cosas importantes y a muy buenos precios, cosa que localmente ni se consiguen o salen for-tu-na
> 
> saludos



Mixato nos podria hacer de intermediario  le hacemos una transferencia con RapiPago, PagoFácil o uno de esos (no se cual es el que permite pasar plata) y el hace el pago en DX 
Mixatoooo.... que opinás?


----------



## sobrituning (Feb 28, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> mira las fotos no las tengo en este momento pero en un par de horas te las subo...
> 
> el tema es simple... las luces las coloqué en un simple palo de escoba( lijado y pintado prolijamente) taladrando agujeros justos donde coloco los leds... los cables los puse bien pegaditos contra la madera y luego de verificar su buen funcionamiento, os pinto del mismo color del palo (base)...
> 
> ...



muchisimas gracias, esque soy un poco novato y la verdad esque me cuesta mucho, me pondre manos a la obra con este proyecto y despues ire a hacerme una derby, quiero montarme la discoteca en casa jejej para fiestas con los amigos, ya que soy dj, asi tendre una buena iluminacion.

quiero montarme un equipo de iluminacion bastante bueno, ¿que me aconsejan?

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 28, 2010)

che sobritunig tienes el livewire? proque de ser asi te paso el esquema en el formato del progama...

un saludo!


----------



## sobrituning (Feb 28, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> che sobritunig tienes el livewire? proque de ser asi te paso el esquema en el formato del progama...
> 
> un saludo!



no lo tengo pero lo caonsigo ahora mismo, no te preocupes

saludos y gracias!!

ACTUALIZO

ya lo tengo!!


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 28, 2010)

ahh buenisimoo che!! ai te paso las fotos y el archivo...















Ver el archivo adjunto consola luces.rar

una indicaciones:

*En la parte de los "comandos fijos de las luces" estan con interruptores dobles, para no tener que usar diodos al utilizar un simple interruptor...
*El pin de alimentacion (+V) de los integrados son el 16 en ambos (CD4015 y CD4029)
* En mi caso el cable maestro esta unido directamente a la parrilla... pero igual puede ponerse tambien un enchufe de puerto serial para aislarlos...
* Estoy, en estos dias, armando el pie que sostiene la parrilla, en cuanto lo termine subo las fotos...

mucha suerte y paciencia!

cualquier duda o cunsulta esoty a disposicion o entra a la pagina oficial:
http://r-luis.xbot.es/project/cq8_4ef.html

Un saludo a todos!

Mariano22


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2010)

Podrias mejorar la presentacion utilizando cablecanal en vez del palo de escoba  yo lo hize asi: 
Ver el archivo adjunto 21854
Ver el archivo adjunto 21855
Ver el archivo adjunto 21856
Ver el archivo adjunto 21857


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 1, 2010)

fernandoae yo hice asi como metodo de reciclado y economico... si pudiera lo haria asi.... igual no pienses q*UE* quedo mal... quedo mucho mejor de lo que pensaba!... obiamente lijando y pintandolo todo bien prolijo...

ya estoy terminandole el pie para sostenerlo!

ese es tu secuenciador ya? pasa videos a ver que tal!

un saludo"!


----------



## mixato (Mar 1, 2010)

Me encantaría, pero no confío en mi honestidad, a ver si recibo la transferencia y después no les pido nada  
No, hablando en serio, a mi todas estas páginas de envío me dan cierta desconfianza, yo por mi cuenta hago el pedido y bue, si no llega, no llega y aprendo la lección. Pero no me gustaría ser intermediario de ese riesgo para con otra persona, me sentiría bastante mal si a mi me llegan los pedidos y justo el de alguno de uds. falla.


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 1, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> ahh buenisimoo che!! ai te paso las fotos y el archivo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29914
> 
> ...



muchisimas gracias mariano, te sere muy agradecido.

pero he aqui unos dudas que me han surgido:

*he visto el esquematico y lo he simulado, pero funcionan solo los cinco primeros leds, los otro solo funcionan cuando cierro el interruptor doble y se quedan fijos. ¿porque sucede esto?

*he realizado el PCB apartir de tu esquema, y me salen los puentes en color azul (que esto si lo entiendo) pero luego me salen otras lineas verdes ¿que significan estas?

*los conectores cuadruples, son para conectar los interruptores dobles ¿cierto?

*los conectores dobles son para conectar interruptores simples, para los efectos ¿cierto?

*los interruptores dobles sirven para dejar fija lo iluminacion de los leds correspondientes ¿cierto?

*alguien me puede recomendar una tienda con leds potentes aqui en españa, esque en mi ciudad son normales,

*se le podria dar un toque mas profesional como en la foto que adjunto?

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

esos son focos "par", lo podes usar como base para hacer algo, estas lamparas son incandescentes.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 1, 2010)

tal vez si te conseguis un artefacto de esos podes hacer algo lindo con leds de potencia, en los par que usan leds el artefacto es el mismo que en las incandecentes

saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 1, 2010)

sobrituning dijo:


> *he visto el esquematico y lo he simulado, pero funcionan solo los cinco primeros leds, los otro solo funcionan cuando cierro el interruptor doble y se quedan fijos. ¿porque sucede esto?
> 
> *he realizado el PCB apartir de tu esquema, y me salen los puentes en color azul (que esto si lo entiendo) pero luego me salen otras lineas verdes ¿que significan estas?
> 
> ...


 
1) El tema en la simulacion sale mal.... a mi me paso... si quieres igual ver de hacerlo bien... haz asi: pon un transistor NPN como el BC548 con el colector a +V, el emisor al diodo del 4º led y la base a la salida del 4º led, que es la misma de la que se une al "SI" de la segunda parte del integrado...

2,3 y4) No agas una pcb porque te vas a morir de infeliz con este circuito.... lo mas sencillo y rapido es en una placa pre perforada... yo lo hice asi y no tube ningun problema....

5) Correcto!

6) Sin respuesta, no soy de España

7) Toque profecional? a que te referis? ponerlos con luces de 220vca?

Si quieres esto o ponerle mayor cantidad tendras q armarle una interfaz que esta en la pagina oficial del circuito....

un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2010)

Usando leds no hace falta un "artefacto"... son bastante direccionales, yo consegui unos de 10º


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 1, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Usando leds no hace falta un "artefacto"... son bastante direccionales, yo consegui unos de 10º


 
comooo??? no entendi jaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 1, 2010)

fer, supongo qeu vos lo decis por la parabola de atras, yo decia lo del par como para poner los leds ahi, sin parabola, poner el circuito adentro y los leds al frente, en un aparato tenes todo, no se si me explico. algo asi

http://www.elecom.com.ar/iluminacion/elighting/ld38.html







saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahora si se entiende  yo pense que decian para que sea un poco mas concentrado el haz...

Pd: no me anda el acento, no es de ignorante que escribo asi


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 2, 2010)

para fer, eso es lo qeu yo supongo que quiso decir sobrituning

saludos


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 2, 2010)

hola, lo que queria decir, es que si los leds los podia meter en una especeie de gabinete, como los focos par, para darle un toque mas profesional, otra cosa es que decia que solo funcionaban bien en la simulacion los cinco  primeros leds, y los cinco siguientes no, en la realidad segun tu circuito si, entonces en la realidad funciona ¿no?, otra cosa, nunca he usado una placa perforada y me gustaria saber como usarla.

saludos y gracias


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sobretunig lod e la simulacion te lo habia dicho mas atras!!




mariano22 dijo:


> 1) El tema en la simulacion sale mal.... a mi me paso... si quieres igual ver de hacerlo bien... haz asi: pon un transistor NPN como el BC548 con el colector a +V, el emisor al diodo del 4º led y la base a la salida del 4º led, que es la misma de la que se une al "SI" de la segunda parte del integrado..


 
despues, con el tema de los focos par se puede... pero que quieres poner todos los leds secuenciados dentro de todo el par? mmmm no se si quedaria muy bien.. pero sos libre de hacer lo que quieres!

un saludo!


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

debe haber algun pin del registro de desplazamiento desconectado, revisa y corrobora con el circuito de r-luis.


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 2, 2010)

hola, lo que quiero hacer es colorar un foco par por cada leds, y ponerle su mascara de color correspondiente, asi poder poner en todos leds blancos que son mas luminosos y que cuando la luz pase por la mascar cambie de color, no se si sera posible, por eso lo pregunto.

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

usa triacs, y lampara par 56 o 64 de 500w para arriba.


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 2, 2010)

osea q*UE* quisieras poner 8 focos par, uno para cada led?

para eso tenes que armar una interfaz... que esta en la pagina oficial del circuito... mas abajo...

un saludo!


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 2, 2010)

hola, muchas gracias por sus respuesta, veo que en este foro les gusta ayudar y se me llega...
entonces armando dicho interfaz (adjunto), lo que no entiendo son las conexiones, armo el circuito que me pasate, el interfaz ¿necesito montar algo mas?

saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 2, 2010)

noo nadaa mas necesitas... colocas los focos par donde dicen lamparas y listo.... las onecciones son tal cual dicen ai...

No te agas drama por lo ofrecido! para eso estamos aca! para ayudar!

suerte!


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 2, 2010)

muchas gracias voy a ponerme monos a la obra, pero voy a realizar un esquema nuevo, parecido al de la pagina para utilizar solo cuatro focos par.

saludos


----------



## mixato (Mar 2, 2010)

Fernandoae, estuve remirando el tema, porque estaba casi seguro que hablabas de conversor DAC en el sistema de tu laser, y encontré que solo en un mensaje pusiste que los estabas armando y no lo nombraste mas. Seguiste con esa punta? O solo le dejaste el amplificador de los parlantes? Te lo pregunto porque ese va a ser mi próximo proyecto y quería ver si podía graficar algo simple además del audiorrítmico


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

ojo mariano que queria usar led blancos!!!

yo le di la alternativa en terminos lumincos de las lamparas par!!!

alguien que ataje a ese muchacho antes de que vuele con leds y todo!!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 2, 2010)

mixato dijo:


> Fernandoae, estuve remirando el tema, porque estaba casi seguro que hablabas de conversor DAC en el sistema de tu laser, y encontré que solo en un mensaje pusiste que los estabas armando y no lo nombraste mas. Seguiste con esa punta? O solo le dejaste el amplificador de los parlantes? Te lo pregunto porque ese va a ser mi próximo proyecto y quería ver si podía graficar algo simple además del audiorrítmico



Lo tengo en stand-by lo del laser, pero mi idea era usar dos latch octales junto con una red de resistencias R-2R para tener dos salidas de 8 bits... con eso se podrian conseguir figuras sencillas... y otro tema importante es la realimentacion si queres algo decente, de buena velocidad (kps, kilo puntos por segundo) y preciso.


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 2, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> antes de que vuele con leds y todo!!


 
tampoco el flaco es tan bol** de poner un led blanco a 220vca!

jajaja un saludo che!


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

mas vale prevenir!!!

nando, gente! tengo todo en papel para las cabezas y los scanner, como se pasa eso a assembler, c, basic, o lo que sea!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 2, 2010)

"tampoco el flaco es tan bol** de poner un led blanco a 220vca!"
Obvio! primero hay que rectificarlo con un puente de onda completa asi tiene los 311V necesarios jaja 

"nando, gente! tengo todo en papel para las cabezas y los scanner, como se pasa eso a assembler, c, basic, o lo que sea!"
Como como?¿?¿?¿ mi no entender tu pensamiento!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 2, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> "nando, gente! tengo todo en papel para las cabezas y los scanner, como se pasa eso a assembler, c, basic, o lo que sea!"
> Como como?¿?¿?¿ mi no entender tu pensamiento!!


 
mi tampoco entender, pero gustarme idea


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

ni mi entender, mi are muy creisi! mi tener papel de secuencia de todo, mi querer mutar papel a .asm. 

creer que se poder?


----------



## mixato (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, investigaré un poco mas por mi cuenta, yo también lo tengo en standby hasta que termine mi proyecto actual que es un reloj con displays. Pero es offtopic, en cuanto empieze con el laser posteo los avances.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 3, 2010)

Si jefe Alexus,tu postear secuencia deseada yo hacer .asm


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 4, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Lo que necesitas aparte de lo que tenes es un amplificador chico (el de unos parlantes de pc sirve), de ahi conectas un canal a la bobina de voz de un disco y el otro canal a la otra bobina. De ahi pegas un espejo(lo mejor son los "espejos de superficie", que vienen con la capa reflectiva al frente, o usar partes del plato del disco) en el eje de rotacion (de la bobina) y los pones a 90 grados para que muevan el haz. Si no entendes mucho lo que te digo busca "hd laser show" en youtube asi te das una idea, lamento mis explicaciones confusas jeje.


 
lo podrias explicar un poco mas para novatos yo jejeje

gracias.

PD: que materiales necesito¿?


----------



## alexus (Mar 4, 2010)

"que materiales necesito¿?"

tu no lees? jeje necesitas solo 2 discos duros y un poco de manualidad.


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 4, 2010)

gracias peroo ahora necesito un poco de ayuda a la hora de realizarlo

saludos!!


----------



## alexus (Mar 4, 2010)

una foto te va a aclarar tus dudas.

tenes que meterle sierra a los discos, y dejar solo la parte donde se maneja el brasito del lector, a los 2 les haces lo mismo, y los pegas o atornillas como en la foto, como lo vas a ver, el laser debe insidir por detras, y el espejo del eje horizontal, refleja la luz para el que va en el brasito que apunta para arriba.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 4, 2010)

Eso o hacerlo con los dos motores como mencione aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/lasers-juguete-andan-30995/
Es mas compacto


----------



## mixato (Mar 5, 2010)

Bueno, comparto un poco de información aunque todavía no la probé espero les sea útil:

El tema del DAC hay una solución DIY que es compatible con la mayoría de los soft comerciales y freeware para graficar con Laser Scanner, lo llaman Soundcard DAC y como resulta obvio la solución es usar alguna placa de audio barata y tomar las salidas de antes de los capacitores de desacople de las salidas de la placa. Con esto logran tener la continua también y no solo la alterna del sonido. Después como está continua va a venir desfazada le agregan un "Correction Amp" que no es más que un sumador con operacionales ajustable para mover este desfazaje a tensiones entre +5V y -5V (o la que mas les guste) y con eso manejan los galvos y los laser (esta solución soporta hasta lásers RGB y protocolo ILDA). La verdad bastante ingeniosa la solución. Toda la info la rescaté de dos foros: photonlexicon y laserboy ambos en inglés, este muchacho laserboy parace ser el que inventó todo esto y ahora los softwares actuales lo soportan.

El "Correction Amp" lo venden pero investigando un poco hay fotos del circuito en que está basado y de la placa hasta del lado pistas  así que si no hay derechos de autor que molesten las puedo postear si estan interesados.

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 5, 2010)

Es una buena alternativa, yo habia visto algo de eso con una placa usb con esquemas y todo, pero en su momento no lo guarde..
Que soft se usa para el control?


----------



## mixato (Mar 5, 2010)

Dos de los que mas se nombran son el Spagheti (pago) y el LFI Player (Freeware) pero por lo que veo hay algunos problemas por el hecho de que los cabezales solos al no tener un lazo cerrado se vuelve demasiado imprecisos, algunos ponen resortes o bandas elásticas para darle mucha mas resistencia al movimiento y que vuelva al punto original pero tampoco es la solución definitiva, después encontré alguien que hizo uno con lazo cerrado detectando la posición con unos leds y sensor óptico y con eso ya esta logrando que funcione en el estandar ILDA 4K pero no da muchos detalles de como lo hace, solo se que es con microcontrolador no PIC pero nada del concepto o del soft que usó.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 5, 2010)

El tema de la realimentacion no es dificil, puede ser como vos mencionaste, con un sensor capacitivo, con un sensor de efecto hall... en fin, depende de lo que uno quiera.
Con el sistema de los motores y los imanes sin realimentacion probando con una senoidal llegue como a 170Hz, a partir de ahi se atenua, cosa que se podria solucionar con un ecualizador. Para hacer algo vistoso con eso alcanza


----------



## mixato (Mar 5, 2010)

No entendí lo de la senoidal a 170Hz, que efecto lograría con esto?

Y teniendo la realimentación supongamos capacitiva u óptica. El circuito en sí que genere el lazo cerrado. ¿Como sería?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 5, 2010)

Aca tenes la explicacion de la realimentacion capacitiva http://elm-chan.org/works/vlp/report_e.html

lo de la senoidal a 170Hz  digamos que es el limite de velocidad para el sistemita de los motores...


----------



## mixato (Mar 5, 2010)

Si estuve viendo la página pero algo del principio no me queda claro. No digo el circuito, pero que es conceptualmente lo que se hace con la señal de los sensores.


por la senoidal, ok, es el limite de velocidad de los motores, pero para que serviría sumarse esa señal a la que se recibe de lo que se quiere graficar?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 5, 2010)

Para aumentar la precision y la velocidad, fijate donde dice 
*"Adjustment"*

En la primer imagen seria en lazo abierto...

_En la Figura 3._ "Step Response of Galvos" quiza se entienda un poco mas, lo que hace la realimentacion es hacer que el espejo llegue mas rapido a la posicion deseada y que no oscile..


----------



## mixato (Mar 5, 2010)

Si, si, eso lo entiendo, pero mi duda es existe alguna operación análogica que se haga con la señal de los sensores o la unica solución consiste en mediante un PIC medir la posicion actual y compararla con la deseada? en ese caso (disculpa mis preguntas pero es que ignoro la idea de lo que se pretende hacer y estoy tratando de entenderlo) osea en ese caso como se sabe que señal se espera obtener del sensor? hay que hacer una gran tabla entre la tensión aplicada a los motores y la que se espera obtener del motor? (me parece demasiado rebuscado y creo que soy yo que lo estoy entendiendo mal)

Osea mi pregunta es: Como se aprovecha la señal del sensor con respecto de la señal de entrada?

Es que no quiero limitarme a copiar un circuito sin saber que es lo que hace


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 6, 2010)

No no es tan complicado  es como los servos ->  *Control de posición*

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servomotor_de_modelismo


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2010)

ya se que en el foro hay un tema que trata esto pero, ¿alguno de ustedes ha hecho alguna vez uno?
por cierto la musica de este esta muy buena


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

cual es tu duda dario?


----------



## mixato (Mar 7, 2010)

Listo, ahora me quedo claro, solo tenía que decansar para que el cerebro me funcione de nuevo. Buenísimo el ejemplo de los servos, era lo que me hacía falta para entender la idea.Muchas gracias, Fernando.


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> cual es tu duda dario?


 
no, ninguna. solo preguntaba porque estoy por hacer uno de estos aparatitos y queria saber si alguno de ustedes habia hecho alguno para saber que tal les habia ido...


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

es todo programacion!!!!

estan buenisimos, quizas algun dia me haga uno


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2010)

si, mas o menos tengo una idea de como hacer para presentar caracteres con pic y leds asi que, ya prepare una plaquita de pruebas con un pic y 8 leds. nadamas me falta colocarle un motor y empezar a probar jeje...


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

yo voy a probar con "electronica comun" a ver que sale.


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2010)

te recomiendo usar 4015, yo experimentaria asi...
saludosss


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

tenia pensado usar un 3914, pero tendria que pasarlo continuamente de barra a punto.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 7, 2010)

ese es mi problema, programacion


----------



## mixato (Mar 10, 2010)

Huy que pasó que se quedó el post?

Bue, yo como para que nos el olvide el post, les cuento que al final me llegó el lente (casi aspherical) para el reflector con led RGB pero no me sirvió de nada  se ve mucho mejor con una lupa común, así que terminaré haciendo algún tubo para que no se vaya luz por los costados y una lupa para enfocar. 

Suerte !!!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 27, 2010)

Miren lo que hice:




Si les gusta me avisan y les subo el esquemita.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Mar 27, 2010)

muy lindo tu proyecto fernando estaria bueno que publiques el diagrama.Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 27, 2010)

ferr terribleee aportazoo!! si puedesss pasa el diagramaa asi capaz lo ago... me gustoo muchoo... cuantos leds rgb usaste?? es audioritmico??

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 30, 2010)

No puedo hacer el esquema porque borre algun archivo del eagle y ahora no anda 
Pero la idea es sencilla, primero se debe hacer un oscilador con el 555:

Una vez que armaron el "clock" lo tienen que conectar a un contador binario, por ejemplo el que utilize yo, el cd4024:


En las salidas Q1, Q2 y Q3 se conectan los leds, este integrado al ser Cmos puede trabajar con 12V asi que se pueden conectar varios leds en serie. En el video use unos leds de alto brillo de 1.8mm con la cabeza limada para que se mezclen los tres colores de manera mas uniforme. Son 6 para cada color, dos series de 3.

El funcionamiento es muy sencillo, con cada pulso de reloj el 4024 va cambiando sus salidas y hace que la lampara muestre las 7 combinaciones posibles de colores.
Mañana si me hago un tiempo voy a ver de probar un audiorritmico para agregarle a este circuito, de mas esta decir que se puede poner un interruptor manual para elegir los colores...


----------



## alexus (Mar 30, 2010)

puedes poner algun condensador a cada salida del contador, es decir, entre la salida y gnd. hace la prueba, yo lo hice y queda mas lindo el efecto.


----------



## RORO (Mar 31, 2010)

hola fer ,
por esas cosas del destino , encontre a un tipo que vendia repuestos para los laser y tenia modulos de 30mw , tengo un sistema con tres motores ,(spirografo lo llaman algunos) , Pero queria saber si tienes algun circuito parecido al de los otros sistemas , con motores llamados galvanometros, que hacen figuras en x e y, alguna vez creo haber leido un post tuyo sobre ese sistema ,pero no puedo encontrarlo 

gracias


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 31, 2010)

Muy bueno fernando... asi como lo explicaste para armalo anda?...
No afecta en nada poner reles en la salidas (Q1, Q2...) para conectar mas led en paralelo?

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 31, 2010)

Si, asi anda como en el video jeje. Para poner mas leds podes mosfets, es mejor que usar reles, compra tres mosfets (de los A que pienses manejar) y tres resistencias de 10 ohms (van entre las salidas del ic y el gate de los mosfets).

Ah RORO lo de los galvos esta mas atras, ni idea donde


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2010)

Les interesa este controlador RGB con pic? tiene 27 secuencias... o se pueden hacer propias... no hay que tenerle miedo a los micros, el programador no es dificil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gybAKCv-MgY


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 15, 2010)

hola fer che podes hacer ese RGB para PIC16F628A?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2010)

Tengo esto que te puede servir... http://www.semifluid.com/?p=12 se maneja con el puerto serie y controla 8 leds rgb...


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Abr 16, 2010)

hola fer el controlador rgb del video lo armaste con un 12f629?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 16, 2010)

Asi es, es el de picprojects  http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/index.htm
El programador de la imagen aparentemente funciona bien y no es dificil... yo no lo probe porque no me dan las tensiones del puerto serie, tuve que usar uno con fuente externa...
Aca les dejo algunos programadores: http://www.grix.it/viewer.php?page=...desort=0&boxtipo=0&user=grix&bakto=/index.php
Espero que se animen  es un tema interesante y que simplifica muchas cosas


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 19, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Tengo esto que te puede servir... http://www.semifluid.com/?p=12 se maneja con el puerto serie y controla 8 leds rgb...


gracias por la pagina fer pero buscaba lo mismo que el de picproject pero para el 16F628A pero bueno ya veo que no hay mucho...
gracias lo*C*o!


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 26, 2010)

Buenas gente! vieron que lindo efecto?
http://www.wizzboy.ca/strobearray
Si les gusta lo estudio un poco y les explico como hacer uno asi  saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2010)

ta muy bueno che


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 27, 2010)

Acá les subo un archivo con la modificación necesaria para que tenga disparo externo.
Al trabajar con un opto es seguro, y se puede combinar con cualquier circuito para manejar la secuencia... ya sea un 4017 o algun micro.
Si quieren armar algo y tienen dudas me preguntan


----------



## pachi2009 (Abr 27, 2010)

fernandoae como andas che podrias poner el circuito de lo que hiciste con los rgb, se podria hacer que cambie de secuencia automatico o audiorritmico? cual es el costo de los rgb? no se puede hacer un led por cada color osea uno para el rojo, para azul, etc o es mas caro? un saludo muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## alexus (Abr 28, 2010)

fernando, ya empece con el tema de los pic!! ya tengo todo para empezar con un scanner polenta! 4 motores pap, 1 salida para controlar la lamprara, el lcd para visualizar el modo de operacion, y los pulsadores para lo mismo! y me sobran pines!!


----------



## rofa (Abr 28, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> fernando, ya empece con el tema de los pic!! ya tengo todo para empezar con un scanner polenta! 4 motores pap, 1 salida para controlar la lamprara, el lcd para visualizar el modo de operacion, y los pulsadores para lo mismo! y me sobran pines!!



quiero ver como queda tu scanner, tengo muchas ganas de hacer algo asi algun dia, pero sera mas adelante. mucha suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 28, 2010)

> fernandoae como andas che podrias poner el circuito de lo que hiciste con los rgb


Estan los dos, uno lo subi y el otro esta aca  http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/index.htm

"se podria hacer que cambie de secuencia automatico o audiorritmico?"
Si, pero todavia no consigo un buen esquema para el audiorritmico, probe el circuito que esta mas atras y no me gustó. No anda muy bien.



> cual es el costo de los rgb?


Si sos de Argentina podes comprar acá www.dled.com.ar , yo compre dos veces y no tuve problema, solo una lampara de 3W que no funcionaba... :enfadado: (65$), era el led quemado (20$), el driver andaba bien y lo aproveche para otra cosa.



> no se puede hacer un led por cada color osea uno para el rojo, para azul, etc o es mas caro?


En realidad se podria pensar que es lo mismo, y en gran parte si... aunque en mi opinion lo mejor son los leds separados... por que?, porque si los vamos a usar con 12V o mas se pueden poner los leds en serie (es mas eficiente y tenemos menos energia perdida en las resistencias)...



> fernando, ya empece con el tema de los pic!! ya tengo todo para empezar con un scanner polenta! 4 motores pap, 1 salida para controlar la lamprara, el lcd para visualizar el modo de operacion, y los pulsadores para lo mismo! y me sobran pines!!


BUENISIMO COMPAÑERO 
Lo que podrias descargar es el PicBasic (agiliza mucho) o el Niple 5.2(haces diagramas de flujo) .Es lo mas facil para empezar y simplica mucho la programacion.
Que micro pensas usar? porque mencionas que te sobran pines... y minimo necesitas 12 para motores, 1 para la lampara, y 7 para el lcd.. a no ser que sea serial.
Tenemos varias tecnicas para aumentar las salidas, por ejemplo http://www.romanblack.com/shift1.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlieplexing

Y ahora unas preguntas:

-Ya armaste los drivers de los motores? te convienen los unipolares porque usas 4 transistores, con los bipolares son 8 
-Que lampara vas a usar?

Algo como esto es lo que tenes ganas de hacer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkWQCLQd8O4&feature=related
Tambien se podrian usar servos... si es que los conseguis. Por lo menos donde vivo yo NO se consiguen 

Y si es poco le podemos adaptar una de estas con un par de gobos  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmZpYgdVPgg&feature=related

O directamente hacer algo como esto que tiene 120 leds de 3W! yo que me pngo contento con tener 1... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7XgHAVIE3E&feature=related


----------



## alexus (Abr 28, 2010)

fernando, los ultimos mensajes no se para quien fueron.

te cuento que voy a usar 4 pap, lampara, aun no tengo nada claro, ni nada conseguido. 

el pic que voy a usar, es el 16f877, que tiene 33 pines de I/O, 

haciendo cuentas: 

4 (cables por motor) x 4= 16

7 para el lcd, podrian ser menos = 7

1 para la lampara = 1

total: 24 de 33 disponibles.


----------



## rofa (Abr 28, 2010)

lampara te recomiendo una elc 24v 250w es la lampara que tienen todos los scanners chicos. 
y no tenes que guardar un canal para la lampara, la lampara va siempre prendida, lo que dejas es uno de los gobos que sea negro, entonces tapas la salida y listo. Asi es como funcionan la mayoria de los scanners.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 28, 2010)

Si pero mientras tanto la lampara sigue gastando  
Asi que vas a empezar con 16f877? que tal!
Yo no lo he usado ese porque aca sale 49$ y me parece un poco mucho para los usos que le puedo dar.
Los ultimos videos eran de muestra, podrias ponerle una lampara de 7000W como la del video


----------



## mariano22 (Abr 29, 2010)

hola gente!

che fer yo tambien tenia pensado hacer como el video del scanner a led... pero... la duda central que tube toda la vida es el tema de los cables.. como los tiro? por ej: de la lampara a la base... *POR*q*UE* si el scanner se pasa de vueltas, se enrroscan los cables y chau... se cortan...

como se hace? se pasa el cable por el eje centra y se ponen sensores pàra que nos e pase de rosca el escaner?
 un enigma q*UE* tengo desde chico... jajaja

un saludo !!


----------



## pachi2009 (Abr 29, 2010)

fer vos hiciste el que tiene los mosfet de potencia? hiciste vos el pcb? porque en la pag no esta el pcb solo el diagrama puede ser??

mariano y si haces algo asi?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 29, 2010)

> che fer yo tambien tenia pensado hacer como el video del scanner a led... pero... la duda central que tube toda la vida es el tema de los cables.. como los tiro? por ej: de la lampara a la base... xq si el scanner se pasa de vueltas, se enrroscan los cables y chau... se cortan...


Se pueden poner topes mecanicos, es mas, en el video de los cabezales que puse atras cuando los prenden hacen un ruido medio raro.. yo supongo que tienen una traba mecanica y los hacen girar un poco hasta que llegan ahi, despues se cuentan los pasos de los motores.



> fer vos hiciste el que tiene los mosfet de potencia? hiciste vos el pcb? porque en la pag no esta el pcb solo el diagrama puede ser??


Por ahora no hice la pcb porque no tengo mosfets, solo lo probe en el proto, de paso movi una resistencia sin querer y queme un pic :enfadado:
Es todo un tema el hobby este! aca donde vivo no hay casas de Electronica, la mas cerca esta a 180Km, por suerte mi viejo va seguido... asi que cuando tenga todo me voy a poner con la pcb. De ahi se las paso


----------



## erne3 (May 7, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...boticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/index48.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-5hiK1hC0Q


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2010)

Aja, ta bueno, pero si pones algo de info mejor  bienvenido al foro.


----------



## fernandoae (May 14, 2010)

Gente miren lo bueno que esta este secuenciador: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlfD1bFekmI&feature=related
Vamos a ver si le podemos sacar el codigo al flaco! el esquema dijo que lo iba a subir en estos dias... teniendo el esquema creo que voy a poder hacer algo.
Eso espero, porque por unos 20$ ya esta armado calculo (12 del pic y el resto los shift register)

Lo que me causa mucha intriga es como con 6 pines maneja todo! en realidad con 4, porque usa dos para recibir datos...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 14, 2010)

pero usa 2 pics, 16f84a y 12f675


----------



## pachi2009 (May 15, 2010)

Buenas miren esto que encontre muy interesante, no tengo nada de idea de pic´s pero aparentemente se ve muy bueno para hacerlo si alguien que tiene mas experiencia me puede decir si esto funciona bien y es factible de hacer en argentina estaria muy bueno para hacerlo un saludo
http://www.diylife.com/2008/01/25/make-a-usb-color-changing-light/


----------



## fernandoae (May 15, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> pero usa 2 pics, 16f84a y 12f675


Si, ya sepo, el 16F84 es para almacenar las secuencias 
Y creo entender como funciona, aparentemente se mete un 1 en los registros de desplazamiento y se acciona el terminal OE (output enable) para hacer el pwm en cada led, una vez que se termina un ciclo manda un clk y hace lo mismo en el siguiente... 
Ahora estoy con otra duda, capaz que alguien puede ayudarme, si manejamos 32 leds el duty cicle maximo de cada led es 3,125% , como calculo la resistencia para que brille como si tuviera los 20mA tipicos? eso del valor promedio y demas...
Ah: el maximo es 3.125% no?  tengo un bloqueo mental hoy :enfadado:

@pachi2009 el circuito parece bueno, pero esta caro ese micro, si queres te paso uno por puerto serie que maneja hasta 8 leds rgb (es mejor que uno).



> Lo que me causa mucha intriga es como con 6 pines maneja todo! en realidad con 4, porque usa dos para recibir datos...


Creo que es con 3  mas intriga todavia, si es como pienso... nunca se me hubiera ocurrido...

Actualizacion: ahi va queriendo la cosa! esto es parecido:






Actualizacion 2:
http://little-scale.blogspot.com/2008/01/32-led-fader-with-arduino.html
Esa es la tecnica!, aunque aca usa 8 pines para el pwm y 4 para seleccionar el ic 
En cuanto vea lo de las resistencias hago empiezo a desarrollar algo.


----------



## alexus (May 16, 2010)

ayer habia encontrado en mi trabajo un controlador de temperatura con un 16f689, y sin querer le meti +Vcc en unos pines


----------



## fernandoae (May 16, 2010)

¿? que ¿? mi no entender!


----------



## fernandoae (May 17, 2010)

El tema de los spirografos ya paso pero este esta muy prolijo y lo queria compartir con ustedes porque me gusto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzPcNXPKbNk&feature=related


----------



## alexus (May 18, 2010)

lo del secuencia lo unico que no logro es hacer correr los led de pin a pin.


----------



## fernandoae (May 18, 2010)

De cual de todos los circuitos?


----------



## alexus (May 19, 2010)

en general fer, no puedo hacer, por ejemplo los efectos del video ultimo del pic y 32 led, que corran los "1" pin a pin, luego que sea de a 2 led, luego 3, luego 4, etc...


----------



## fernandoae (May 19, 2010)

No nos estamos entendiendo che!  que estas haciendo? tenes el esquema o algo? Mañana les voy a subir algo de le que he hecho, y un par de videitos


----------



## pachi2009 (May 22, 2010)

miren lo que encontre es un circuito audiorritmico para los motores, capas se le podria poner un puente h para que gire en hacia un lado y otro, alguien que tenga proto podria probarlo haber si fuinciona?? se ve muy sencillo

lo del puente H creo se puede hacer nose si en esos circuitos de pueden poner no tengo mucha idea estoy aprendiendo


----------



## fernandoae (May 23, 2010)

Bueno lo prometido es deuda, aca les paso los esquemas y la pcb del controlador RGB que arme, tiene 3 mosfets IRFZ44 por lo cual maneja hasta 150A , mas que suficiente.
El circuito es capaz de manejar leds y lamparas incandescentes de 12V (con 24V no probe todavia, la ventaja es que si ponemos 2 lamparas de 12V en serie y aumentamos la tension la corriente en los conductores es menor, por lo tanto no hacen falta cables tan gruesos)
Ahora un video del aparato funcionando:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I4AmytLhtc

Un detalle:


> ; *** IMPORTANT ***
> ; For 5mm RGB LED driver built on PCB100B set cDriveLevel equ 2
> ; For 350mA RGB LED driver V2/V3 set cDriveLevel equ 0
> ;
> ...


Segun el diseño y los transistores que usen deben cambiar el numero, en este caso como las salidas son activas en alto va un 1.

Ahora tengo otros proyectos en la lista:

-Controlador de intensidad para lamparas de 220V, posiblemente de 8 canales con modo autonomo y controlado por computadora, en primera instancia por puerto serie.. despues usb usando un adaptador.
-El tema ese de manejar con PWM los 32 leds ( o mas )
-Y un dimmer a control remoto, que ya lo tengo pero no lo probe


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2010)

la verdad fer que ta genial, sigo insistiendo, me tengo que poner con los pics otra vez, y rapido!!!


saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 24, 2010)

Esto es lo del dimmer con control remoto por si alguien lo quiere hacer


----------



## fernandoae (May 25, 2010)

Hola de nuevo  probe el dimmer del mensaje anterior y funciona, asi que armen tranquilos.
Y tengo un problema basico! arme el dimmer serie de picprojects pero dice esto:

*Serial Data Format*        Serial Data is sent to the RGB PWM Driver          using a standard 2400bps asynchronous serial data stream (like you get          from the COM port of a PC).  The serial frame          format is 1 start bit, 8 data bits, 1 stop bit.   _RS232          devices, including the PC COM port, always generate a start bit so when          you look at the serial port parameters in Windows you won't see it as an          option.  _Use 8N1 for the COM port settings.        The RGB values for the PWM          driver are sent in a five frame packet.         
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The first frame must always              contain the value 0x81 (129 decimal)
The next three frames contain the              8-bit Red, Green and Blue data for the PWM driver.  
The last frame is the checksum.               It should contain the 2's compliment of the sum of the previous four              frames, modulo 256. 
            The code snippet below shows the checksum computation in PIC              assembler.
*movlw             * 0x81
*addfw * RedPWM, W
*addfw*  GreenPWM, W
*addfw* BluePWM, W
*sublw * 0x00
*movwf*              chksum​The Serial RGB Controller will take care          of all this for you. However, if you write an application to generate          the data from a PC the application itself will need to take care of          this.


COmo calculo el checksum?


----------



## edix/09 (May 25, 2010)

Hola, le comento te tube leyendo algunas partes del tema para obtener algunas ideas jeje son unos genios todos... te pregunto fernando el controlador rgb que publicaste (que creo que es el de picproyec) sirve para led de alta eficiencia (1w, 3w, 5w) ? y otra pregunta que no entiendo mucho el funcionamiento quisiera saber de que manera se pueden colocar los led, si es necesario 1 por color de 2 patas o 1 para todos los colores de 4 patas. adjuntos algunas imagen para que me ayuden.

Saludos


----------



## pachi2009 (May 25, 2010)

fer el secuenciador de 8 leds que me dijiste, al final no me lo pasaste jaja, otra cosa el pic viene ya grabado con las secuencias o se pueden editar? 
Cuantas secuencias trae?

Y el controlador rgb con que programa lo hiciste no puedo abrirlo, podrias poner el pcb del original y del que tiene mosfets? 
Disculpa tanto atrevimiento  lo que pasa que estoy empezando a trabajar de dj y me interesan mucho hacerme unos efectos leds ya que no me da la economia para comprarlos nuevos jaja


----------



## edix/09 (May 25, 2010)

pachi los archivos estan para el soft eagle...

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 25, 2010)

Bueno vamos por partes asi no se nos mezclan las cosas.

-edix/09
En realidad no importa el tipo de led, podes usar uno rgb (que es el de 4 patas) o de dos patas. Es lo mismo en cualquiera de los dos casos. No te olvides de las resistencias 

-@pachi2009
Creo que ya lo habia puesto pero sino este es el link del secuenciador pwm de 8 canales http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/ledchaserpwm/index.htm
Como dijo edix/09 el esquema y pcb estan hechos con el Eagle 5, lo mejor es que te lo bajes de http://www.cadsoftusa.com/, porque si subo un imagen posiblemente despues tengas problemas con la escala.


----------



## edix/09 (May 25, 2010)

entonces lo que mostre en las imagenes esta bien? con 1 led de cuadro patas puedo remplesar a 3 de 2 patas?


----------



## fernandoae (May 25, 2010)

Ahh y las secuencias son perzonalizables, en la pagina te lo explican bien.



edix/09 dijo:


> entonces lo que mostre en las imagenes esta bien? con 1 led de cuadro patas puedo remplesar a 3 de 2 patas?


Si. Es lo mismo


----------



## edix/09 (May 25, 2010)

ok gracias fernando sigan asi inventando equipos de iluminacion jaja... nadie sabe como se ahce un revo tipo el de este link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr9P-rGAn-4

porque  me gusto mucho y cubre mucho espacio, calculo que debe ser como un moon pero con un lente mas grande...

AH, fernando que led ocupaste vos?

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 25, 2010)

Ese efecto no es dificil, no lo conozco pero no es dificil... supongo que es una placa con todos los leds, sujeta al eje de un motor, y enfrente  un lente fresnel... lo caro son los leds.

Yo use unas dicroicas de 50W para el control rgb.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 25, 2010)

pensaria que los leds estan fijos, el efecto de rotacion es por secuencia


----------



## edix/09 (May 25, 2010)

para mi fer estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice zeta...

Saludos


----------



## rofa (May 25, 2010)

Si tienen rason, los leds son fijos. Hace poco vi uno en el local, y va girando por las diferentes secuencias.


----------



## alexus (May 25, 2010)

los led, van dispuestos "en forma de cono" en un circulo, y los haces se juntan en el centro del lente.


----------



## fernandoae (May 26, 2010)

Bueno... pero si miran con mas atencion en ocasiones se ve que algunos leds permanecen encendidos y se mueven... pero eso no importa, estando quietos igual es algo vistoso 
En cuanto a lo del complemento a dos alguien sabe como es? eso del checksum 
Porque quiero empezar a experimentar con ese circuito para manejar varios pero con direcciones individuales, creo que seria algo util e interesante.


----------



## edix/09 (May 26, 2010)

ja ni idea eso del chescksum...


----------



## fernandoae (May 27, 2010)

Creo que es bien pavo el procedimiento, casi tanto como ya jaja... segun lo que lei se invierten todos los bits del numero, es decir, los 0 por 1 y los 1 por 0... de ahi se le suma 1.
Vamos a ver si funciona asi, no he tenido tiempo de probarlo, hoy me lo pase todo el dia en la calle, 40cm van y sigue nevando


----------



## alexus (May 28, 2010)

de que hablan muchachos?


----------



## fernandoae (May 28, 2010)

Como anda compadre! Hablabamos del controlador RGB manejado por puerto serie que puse mas arriba, que para que acepte los datos hay que sumar 4 bytes, hacer el complemento a 2 y mandarlo al final... sino no da bola 

Aunque se me ocurrio una idea mejor estos dias, la estoy tratando de llevar a cabo.Dije para que manejar leds y lamparitas de 12V (que consumen mucha corriente) si puedo manejar el angulo de disparo de 3 triacs de 8Amp y manejar reflectores halogenos de colores, o sea, 4500W de puro color  
Aunque ahora estoy jugando un poco con el pic 12F675 y Basic... quiero aprender el tema del convertidor ADC, asi despues arranco con lo del control de los triacs.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hola, busque en el buscador sobre hacer un derby pero hay temas pero ninguno se concreto quisiera que me ayuden a hacer uno, en si presiso el controlador del motor nose como hacen el contra giro para que no se corten los cables y todo eso... no me interesa mucho que sea audioritmico, me gustaria tener un circuito que gire para un lado y vuelba nada de otro mundo...

Saludos


----------



## erne3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Fijate en este video te puede dar una idea como hace la gente de ADJ.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNi4Qd2GUlE&feature=related


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 10, 2010)

Se me hace que los giles de los videos de Adj no tienen ni idea :enfadado: PATENCHIOMETER que es esooo...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 10, 2010)

Es un potenciómetro patentado y chino... 

Eso pasa cuando no se enseña a escribir más que por fonética (es lo que están haciendo en EEUU e Inglaterra) y es a donde nos encaminamos nosotros también... _Haber_ si _mesplico_...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 10, 2010)

tentiendo cacho tentiendo.


en este efecto de adj usan el sistema de escobillas. en otros usan el led fijo y lo que gira es el plato de espejos, algo mucho mas simple

saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 11, 2010)

hola, si yo queria hacer el movil con led pero como hago para controlar el giro? ja bueno lo de cacho jaja


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 11, 2010)

Con un 555 y un rele doble inversor estas hecho... es lo mas sencillo


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 12, 2010)

y como seria lo del rele doble con el 555... al 555 lo utilice unas cuantas veces para hcer flash con led...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 13, 2010)

En vez de un led conectas un rele (transistor, resistencia y google) 
Algo como esto http://www.tecnoastro.es/Fotos/Electronica/Detector-temporizado--00.jpg
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/05/inversor-de-giro-de-motor-con.html


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 13, 2010)

supongo que lo del 55 seria algo como, gira el motor a la derecha, pasan 3 segundos, gira a la izquierda, giran 3 segundos gira a la derecha y asi sucesivamente. algo asi le decias a edix?? es bastante simple


saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 13, 2010)

hola estaba probando en el livewire hacer lo del inversor pero no tiene un rele asi entonce ocupo un rele comun como tiene 2 pata la cambio de polo pero ocurre un error... y despues probre algo uy parecido a lo que mostraste fernando pero se rompe el motor...

Les adjunto 2 imagenes, aver si me pueden ayudar saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 13, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto 34911
Esta imagen es la que funciona, pero asi vas a quemar el 555, tenes que poner una resistencia, un transistor y el diodo... por algo te mande la imagen 

El otro esquema es obvio que no va a funcionar porque pusiste los dos terminales del motor a tierra.


----------



## alexus (Jun 14, 2010)

a los viejos de este tema, recuerdan el tema. circuito ritmico para motor de luces, del amigo jfranco?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 14, 2010)

Si, me acuerdo,que paso? Lo armaste y anda?


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 14, 2010)

dentro de un rato hago un esquema asi me decis si esta bien fernando... que circuito ritmico para motor alexus?

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 15, 2010)

fernando, no estan intentando invertir el giro de un motor? estoy re perdido...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 15, 2010)

si, invertir el giro de un motor dc con el 555 y un rele....


----------



## alexus (Jun 16, 2010)

ah ok, pense que buscaban algo "lindo", el circuito de jose fransisco, yo lo arme, y anda al pelo, solo que hay que jugar con los condensadores, nada mas, despues, adnda bien.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 16, 2010)

hola me olvide de armar el esquema, en que pagina de este post esta ese circuito alexus?


----------



## alexus (Jun 17, 2010)

hay un enlace en la primera, un mensaje de andres cuenca.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 17, 2010)

ok gracias alexus... ls pregunto porque en los efecto como los scaner o cavesales moviles ocupan motores pap creo que son y no servos?

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 17, 2010)

si efectivamente, los servos meten mucho ruido (electrico).


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 18, 2010)

Pero nada que un capacitor y aislacion con optos no solucione ...dicen que vibran pero no se porque no puedo conseguir aca donde vivo y por internet no se justifica comprar. Mañana viajo y voy a comprar un par de componentes, entre ellos el micro avr AtTiny 2313 para el dimer de 8 canales de 220V... cuando vuelva les subo todo lo que tengo nuevo.
Creo que se pueden adaptar los secuenciadores que subi antes (el RGB y el de 8 canales pwm) para manejar lamparas de 220V, se rectifica con un puente y se usa un transistor como el irf740 para no tener que depender del cruce por cero.
Ah y otra cosa, se acuerdan de mi idea de hacer los gobos en papel de transparencias? (se llaman acetatos me dijeron) bueno, funciona bien! ya lo probe con mi led de 5W.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 18, 2010)

ah ok, yo voy a probar hacer mis luces con servos cuando tenga algunos avances le cuento jeje papel de acetato no se me ocurrio esa jaja... yo una ves probe con un cd y le pegue una calco que hice para hacer los globos...

Y tengo que terminar mi derby...

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 26, 2010)

Otro pequeño gran aporte de mi parte... es el tema de los gobos en acetato.
La verdad a mi me gusto como se ve, tendria que probar con un lente de 60º que tengo por ahi porque el que tiene puesto el led concentra demasiado y se ven borrosos los bordes, la cosa va queriendo. Para el que quiera probar le paso una pagina con gobos imprimibles de buena calidad:
http://www.premier-lighting.com/sales/roscogobocat/water.html
Tambien tengo 2 archivos pdf con gobos pero por el tamaño no los puedo subir, igual buscando en google hay montones.
Los gobos de colores no se ven bien debido a que la tinta de las impresoras es opaca por lo que para darle color hay que usar una rueda de colores aparte de la de gobos.
Unas fotitos para que vean y se animen a probar 

PD: Tengo una duda que no me deja dormir! cual es la ventaja de los cabezales moviles que se mueve todo el conjunto? porque tambien estan esas que esta todo fijo y se mueve la luz con un espejo...

PD2: Ajustando todo bien *la imagen se ve perfecta*, en las fotos se ve mas o menos porque movia la lupa, movia el gobo o se me caia el led...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 26, 2010)

fer, no entiendo, tan impresos en filmina???

la ventaja de los cabezales moviles, supongo yo, es que podes apuntar la iluminacion para donde se te antoje, con espejo movil el angulo en que se mueve la luz es limitado, solo el frente y costados del artefacto

saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 26, 2010)

espejo movil = scanner?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 26, 2010)

*CABEZALES*
​


> fer, no entiendo, tan impresos en filmina???


Si, es lo mismo, sino podes pedir como hice yo "hojas para imprimir transparencias" 



> la ventaja de los cabezales moviles, supongo yo, es que podes apuntar la iluminacion para donde se te antoje, con espejo movil el angulo en que se mueve la luz es limitado, solo el frente y costados del artefacto


Lo pense asi, pero se puede conseguir practicamente el mismo con un espejo(ojo que los cabezales moviles no cubren 360ª porque la base hace sombra) si no se pretende iluminar el techo... para nosotros seria mas sencillo hacer toda la parte optica fija y mover un espejo.



> espejo movil = scanner?


Si, disculpas por no usar el termino cientifico 

El resumen de lo que digo:









​
Si se arma el soporte de los espejos como en el segundo caso puede cubrir un espacio mucho mas amplio.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Dimmers
*​Respecto a los dimmers he encontrado algunas cosas interesantes que no he podido armar porque no consigo ningun micro de esos  ni los avr ni los pics que usan, estoy viendo de adaptar los codigos para usaros en pics mas conocidos como el 16F84/88 etc.

http://avrprojects.info/avr-projects/digital-dimmer-using-atmega8/
http://www.5volt.eu/archives/10
http://www.circuitlake.com/avr-dimmer-switch.html

http://www.christmasinshirley.com/wiki/index.php?title=Renard
http://computerchristmas.com/?link=how_to&HowToId=71
Estos dos ultimos link son interesantes porque tienen la posibilidad de ser conectados en cadena permitiendo manejar mas de 100 canales con 255 niveles de intensidad.

Otra cosa que vi por ahi es que rectifican los 220V con un puente y manejan el pwm con un mosfet, la ventaja de esto es que no hace falta estar pendiente del cruce por cero. Y la "desventaja" que necesita alimentacion independiente.

Eso es todo, en cuanto compre los componentes armo y les cuento como me fue.Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 26, 2010)

fer, fijate que por mas movimiento que le des al espejo, o soporte mas largo, nunca va a poder enfocar para el culo del aparato, el cabezal movil si lo puede hacer.

yo decia 360 grados, pero no para el lado de la base, no se si me explico, si no le tiro unas flechas con paint a una foto

saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 27, 2010)

si zeta explica con los divujos o te referis a los lentes que traen los cavezales con auto enfoque o algo asi... gracias fer...

Saludos


----------



## erne3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola gente, no es escrito mucho en este tema pero estoy trabajando actualmente en armarme un escaner, similar a los q*UE* estan en las imagenes anteriores pero el espejo lo tenia pensado mover con motores servos, y ahora no entiendo muy bien eso q*UE* han dicho q*UE* los servos meten ruido electronico, ¿me podrian explicar que significa eso? ¿en q*UE* me afectaria en el funcionamiento del escaner? y las soluciones existentes gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 28, 2010)

No creo que sea para tanto porque son servos muy chicos y sin carga asi que dale para adelante nomas con los servos y no te compliques, como los pensas manejar? Pics o electronica analogica?


----------



## erne3 (Jun 28, 2010)

ah ok entoncs continuo con el proyecto, no mas cuando ya tenga algo armado subo unas fotos al foro pa*RA* compartirlas; ya estoy comprando los componentes.
Y voy a manejarlos con pic16f628 que son los pic con los q*UE* *H*e comenzado a aprender programacion


----------



## SILCAMP (Jun 28, 2010)

Yo tambien estoy por armar algún tipo de scanner o "cabezal", para controlar los servos estuve viendo este circuito que controla 8 servos por puerto serial, abajo adjunto el circuito, ustedes que recomiendan para controlar los servos, otra cosa seria armar algo con motores PAP, creo que los de impresora bastarian, alguien tiene algun driver para estos motores, desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 28, 2010)

ese mismo circuito tengo para mis escaner lo estaba por armar pero no le tenia mucha confiansa ya que de la pag. que lo saque te daba un soft pero cada ves que querias que se muevan tenias que hacer una configuracion para un lado y para otro y es muy lento y no presiso porque se maneja con valores de 45 a 255 pulsos, y vos pones los pulsos pero tenes que ver bien a donde van... ademas dependes de la pc, si se podria guardar la programacion todo bien para el escaner...

Saludos...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 28, 2010)

Manejar servos de manera aleatoria con un pic en forma autonoma no es dificil, si se desea una secuencia ahi cambia la cosa porque ya hay que hacer las secuencias y meter una eeprom externa como la *24LC256 (**32Kx8). 


*


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 29, 2010)

Miren como va quedando la rueda de gobos, despues cuando la haga bien voy a usar algun plastico duro o metal. El motor ya tiene el driver y todo armado, se puede manejar con un pic de 8 pines incluso.
Se acuerdan del problema para hacer la secuencia?, puedo hacer un programa para que se pueda manejar con 2 pines... uno de direccion y otro de paso, en mi caso para posicionar cada gobo tiene que girar el motor 6 pasos ya que el motor es de 48ppv y tengo 8 gobos (48/8=6 pasos).
Otra posibilidad es usar motore dc comunes y usar una barrera optica de un mouse (para eso las marcas que se ven) y un ff set-reset, con un pulso en el set empieza a girar hasta que detecta una ranura. 

 Animense  no es dificil.


----------



## alexus (Jun 29, 2010)

fernando, si supieras!!!! esa fue la primer prueba que yo hice! los gobos en acetato!
mi problema siempre fueron las lamparas!!


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 30, 2010)

porque las lamparas alexus, y otra pregunta viste el circuito que me aconsejaste alexus el audio ritmico con contra giro... no tenes los pcb? te andubo bien?

Saludos


----------



## gervit (Jun 30, 2010)

hola, que lamparas estan usando o piensan usar para proyectar gobos?
gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 30, 2010)

> hola, que lamparas estan usando o piensan usar para proyectar gobos?
> gracias


En las fotos esas use un led de 5W (que tiene puesto un driver de 3W, por lo tanto no son 5W ),no se si les conte pero estoy estudiando el tema de los drivers, quiero hacer uno que sea ECONOMICO... los que vi no bajan de los 60$.Algo ya tengo hecho, me quedaria conseguir el mc34063 y hacer las pruebas, pero les prometo que voy a subir un driver de 15mA a 1.5A que se adapte a cualquier led


----------



## erne3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gente buscando unos programas que me recomendo fernandoae consegui un libro que esta muy bueno para los que estamos empezando con lo de la programacion PIC, trae informacion sobre controlar led y motores paso a paso con pic asi que para el tema de los scaner y cabezales moviles esta muy bueno



> *2.9*  Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que  promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie,  crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por  derechos de autor.


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 3, 2010)

erne3 te agarro moderacion... ja yo quiero ver ese manual... te mando un MP...

saludos


----------



## erne3 (Jul 4, 2010)

un manual muy bueno tambien es "programadores Pic, programacion basic de Carlos A. Reyes"


----------



## capitanp (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## fernandoae (Jul 4, 2010)

> erne3 te agarro moderacion... ja yo quiero ver ese manual... te mando un  MP...


Quieren que haga una pagina para subir manuales y libros? porque acá no se puede 

capitanP cuanto sale esa rueda de gobos?


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 4, 2010)

son caras las ruedas como mostro el capitan... estaria fernando que tal hacemos un blog de descargas?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2010)

Muchachos...

Si van a organizar algo así no debería ni mencionarse ni aparecer en el foro, no sé si nos entendemos...

Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 4, 2010)

y bueno chacho entonces que no dejen suvir cosas... ahora voy a leer las reglas aver porque no se pueden subir...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 6, 2010)

> estaria fernando que tal hacemos un blog de descargas?


Entonces mandame los links de lo que tengas a mi correo personal asi armo algo.



> Si van a organizar algo así no debería ni mencionarse ni aparecer en el  foro, no sé si nos entendemos...


Ta bien, y como podemos hacer entonces? porque es una lástima no poder compartir esa info tan útil 

Acá le paso drivers para leds y un par de cosas, no me habia olvidado


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 6, 2010)

fer, que tan conseguible es el mc por estos pagos??


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 6, 2010)

Se consigue y eso que no busqué mucho,  yo acá en Neuquen se los pedí a un tipo y me dijo que me traia pero por varilla completa, son 40 integrados a $6 cada uno... no me conviene, pero le voy a insistir que se pida una para que lo tenga en stock .
En BsAs seguro, y sino en las mother de pcs, yo de ahi saqué 4 (me ilusioné pero no andaba ninguno).
Igual si te los venden a $10 conviene, los drivers ajustables de 100mA a 900mA salen $85... y este lo podes usar para cargar pilas además.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola gente.. una pregunta general: existe algun tipo de dicroica o luz de este tipo potente que funcione a 12v continuos? como para ponerla con una ATX.

Un saludo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 6, 2010)

me parece que por algun lado tengo un par de mother para desguazar, sera cosa de fijarme.

y si, asi los cobren 10 mangos sigue conviniendo, no me fije bien, pero el resto de los componentes son boludeces.

mariano, por lo menos efecto flash vi para autos, lo que le dicen efecto pace car, para las opticas, asi que si ahi se puede usar seguro se puede hacer en casa. hay unos laser que venden con efectos tambien para 12v, que es un simple espirografo, tambien se puede hacer en casa. despues de eso no creo que haya mucho mas. no se, digo

saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 8, 2010)

si las drico a led puede ser? fernando estan buenos los driver cual tenes armado vos?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 8, 2010)

edix, ahora no se si mariano queria saber por una lampra o por algun efecto

saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 9, 2010)

si por eso pero hay dicros led de 12v.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 9, 2010)

hola yo lo que necesit es una lampara blanca como para el interior de un scanner que voy a hacer, c*O*n motores pap, paleta de colores y eso...

Pero me referia mas a una dicroica que a un led o una de auto, ya que la led no me tira la potencia que necesitaria y la de autos una blanca se va a 40$ cada una!!! (averigue)... De todos modos gracias por esos consejos.

Voy a ver si consigo dichas lamparas que necesito a 12v!

un saludo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 9, 2010)

no se de donde sos, si sos de argentina-capital federal, fijate en la casa del led


saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 11, 2010)

mira d+led vende a buen precio... todo depende de lo que queres hay dicro a 12v led, hasta tenes dicro rgb con control ic que para experimentar yo me taba por comprar una de esas esta un poquito mas caro que un led de 10w pero cambian de colores....

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 11, 2010)

> hasta tenes dicro rgb con control ic que para experimentar yo me taba  por comprar una de esas esta un poquito mas caro que un led de 10w pero  cambian de colores....


Lo que conviene generalmente es comprar los leds rgb sueltos y armar uno la "dicroica", y hacerle el controlador que puse mas atras que no sale mas de $25.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

tienen suficiente potencia los leds rgb como para "asimilar" a un scanner? igual de todos modos todavia no logré conseguir los leds RGB comunes de 4 patas de 10mm, asiq ue estoy en el mismo lugar de donde empezé.

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 11, 2010)

> tienen suficiente potencia los leds rgb como para "asimilar" a un  scanner?


Depende del led obviamente, pero he visto algunos de 10mm de 1/2 watt, en un equipo de Adj los usan.



> igual de todos modos todavia no logré conseguir los leds RGB comunes de 4  patas de 10mm


No te fies del tamaño, yo compré unos de 10mm que iluminaban menos que los de 5mm... eso por no ver las especificacione en la pagina .


Igual para uso hogareño se ven muy bien, mirá:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00IAGoxhaCohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00IAGoxhaCohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFcQyH3TcxQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VmSQEYMn_I
Asi se ve en la pared:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm-h4LMaIYc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXyFJVstKBs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpCcWzjw3LI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyZrv0oI--U


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 12, 2010)

fernando vos hiciste eso del pmw efecto2 el video? ese secuenciador lo posteaste? es el de pic proyect? ah y otra cosa el driver del video 2 para el motor tenes los planos no podes ahcer que haga un contra giro?


Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 12, 2010)

> fernando vos hiciste eso del pmw efecto2 el video?


Sip, son todas cosas que he ido haciendo yo, si te gusta alguno lo hablamos.



> ese secuenciador lo posteaste? es el de pic proyect?


SI y SI  Es ese que dice 8 channel pwm pic chaser o algo asi era.



> otra cosa el driver del video 2 para el motor tenes los planos


De eso no, igual no me gasté mucho, puse un 555 como clock y usé un cd4017, de ahi con unos transistore tip manejo el motor...



> no podes  ahcer que haga un contra giro?


Si te interesa lo hacemos, se puede hacer con dos integrados que tengan 4 compuertas and y lo anterior, se pone otro clock para cambiar el giro cada tanto... 
Cualquier cosa avisame, asi cargo el Eagle y hago un esquemita.


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 12, 2010)

hey fernando nunca estas en tu correo? ok si me interesa instala nomas vamos a hacer algun efecto....

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 12, 2010)

Ni bola le doy, ni lo abro, como uso el Windows live mail veo mis mails ahi... soy de chatear poco y nada  ahora me voy a dormir pero mañana te subo el circuito PROBADO y FUNCIONANDO asi lo armás sin dudas  saludos che.


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 12, 2010)

ok yo voy a madrugar con mis diceños y arreglando mi proyector...


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 15, 2010)

y fernandooooo que paso con el pcb jaja


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 15, 2010)

Lo tenia hecho en una hoja pero no la encuentro, despues lo pienso de nuevo y lo subo


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 15, 2010)

ok ok.... te pregunto ya que se que vos tenes los led de 5w que tal alumbran con el driver de 3w? seria es como un de 3w pero a lado de que lampara podes compararlo....

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 18, 2010)

*CONTROL DE MOTOR PAP
*​
-Primero el generador de reloj:






-Y acá el circuito para el pap:


 No se olviden de conectar el pin 13 al negativo, cualquier cosa que no se entienda del circuito pregunten. Para la dirección se puede poner un inversor y manejarlo con otro 555 para que cambie cada tanto.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 18, 2010)

*Fernandoae ese no es un circuito para motores pap*

una secuencia correcta seria


----------



## erne3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fernandoae una pregunta ¿que programador pic usas?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 18, 2010)

> Fernandoae ese no es un  circuito para motores pap


Entonces no se lo que diseñé, por que decis que no es para pap? 
Si te interesa para aprender un  poco más acá estan las tres formas básicas de accionar un motor: http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica2/mpap_03.html
Porque no quiero complicar las cosas hablando de drivers con control de corriente, torque, y esas cosas.



> Fernandoae una pregunta ¿que programador pic usas?


Una especie de Jdm con alimentación externa, no me daba para sacar vpp del puerto.


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 19, 2010)

fernandoo seria que a lo que subiste le falta la invercion? asi como esta gira para un lado nomas? y lo del led no me respondiste...

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 19, 2010)

Te habia respondido pero eliminaron mi comentario  no se con que lámpara se puede comparar, alumbra lindo si!

En el circuito del pap dependiendo si le pones 5v en izquierda-derecha gira para un lado y para el otro... se puede poner una compuerta "not" o negadora y usar otro 555 en modo astable para que cambie de dirección cada cierto tiempo...


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 19, 2010)

ah ok fernando gracias...


----------



## alexus (Jul 19, 2010)

no se porque, pero hace tiempo que noto una pica, entre capitanp  y fernandoae, no se porque. 

el circuito de fernando se podria modificar para PAP UNIPOLARES, cuando para hacerlo girar, se energiza una punta de bobina, con respecto a un comun.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 19, 2010)

> no se porque, pero hace tiempo que noto una pica, entre capitanp  y  fernandoae, no se porque.


Si, pero no es para tanto, es que por ahi nos hemos hechos algunas  correcciones con ironias y demas... y como somos los dos muy cerrados como que "peleamos" un poco.



> el circuito de fernando se podria modificar para PAP UNIPOLARES, cuando  para hacerlo girar, se energiza una punta de bobina, con respecto a un  comun.


Es que ES para UNIPOLARES, si lo analizan el funcionamiento es sencillo. El 555 genera la señal de clock, y con eso el 4017 va mandando un 1 a cada una de las bobinas,en un sentido o en otro, dependiendo de en que pin (izquierda o derecha) se ponga un 1.
Posiblemente se pierdan algunos pasos, pero para mover un espejo no afecta en nada al funcionamiento. El circuito no utiliza pasos dobles por lo tanto el torque es un poco menor.


----------



## alexus (Jul 20, 2010)

he hecho un programa en basic para mover un servo entre sus estxremos, utilize como entradas, 2 pulsadores, pero son facilmente sustituibles por entradas digitales. si quieren los adjunto. 
es para 16f628a, y un solo canal, lo puedo ampliar tambien.


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 20, 2010)

podria servir para un algun efecto medio simpre que pueda ocupar 1 servo, subilo alexus para ver que tal, a que te referis para un solo canal (un servo)?


----------



## alexus (Jul 20, 2010)

exactamente, un solo pin con salida pwm, pero podemos ocupar todo el portb con servos jajaja


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 21, 2010)

Alexus! asi que ahora ya estás mas o menos metido con el tema de los  micros?  buenísimo!


----------



## pachi2009 (Jul 21, 2010)

buenas estuve viendo este circuito para hacerlo queria preguntarles ya que nose mucho es un circuito audiorritmico?, puedo a la salida donde va conectado el led ponerle un motor para un espejo y que gire con la musica?
Con el circuito que dice motor si lo conecto a la salida del led puedo lograr el giro y contra giro, de los 4 T que modelo tendria que usar?
Muchas gracias disculpen las molestias un saludo

o hago directamente este? este tiene contragiro?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 21, 2010)

> es un circuito audiorritmico?


Si, eso es.



> puedo a la salida donde va  conectado el led ponerle un motor para un espejo y que gire con la  musica?


Si se puede.



> Con el circuito que dice motor si lo conecto a la salida del led puedo  lograr el giro y contra giro


Asi como está no, se puede poner un flipflop T y conectar eso al puente H de la segunda imagen.



> de los 4 T que modelo tendria que usar?


Eso depende del motor, pero mas de 1A no consumen.


----------



## pachi2009 (Jul 21, 2010)

gracias por tu respuesta fer pero me podes explicar que es un flipflop? :s
para hacerlo mas facil (creo) al primer circuito se podria conectar un rele de 4 contactos a donde va el led y entonces hacer el contra giro? o no duraria mucho el rele?


----------



## luishh1974 (Jul 21, 2010)

hola a todos ,!!   me interesa saber si es posible como seria la conexion  de ese disco con ranuras y el diagrama con los componentes, ya que yo quiero hacer un sistema de laser con figuras giratorias que usan dos motores que he visto en youtube, pero mi idea es montarle un cd. viejo como disco con las figuras que vienen en los laseres chinos de 2 mangos, y me rompi la cabeza tratando de ver como hacer que cambie de figura y cuente un tiempo y girar el disco, observe una vez algo asi  en una luz robotizada de un amigo que ya no la tiene mas,
  le agradeceria si es posible saber como es


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 21, 2010)

Pachi googlea el tema de los flipflops tipo T, si usas un rele "doble inversor" si podés hacer que cambie el sentido, fijate que mas atras lo expliqué 

Bienvenido al foro Luishh1974  cuales son tus conocimientos de Electrónica?


----------



## luishh1974 (Jul 23, 2010)

gracias fernando por la bienvenida , de todo un poco en electronica,  tengo ideas pero a veces falta la guita para realizar, algunas no son de electronica y son   tipo ecologica , tengo varios circuitos  en carpeta , pero no se como subirlos  , o hay que mandar  al moderador

AHORA ME ACUERDO QUE UNA UNA DE ESAS LUCES AUDIOROTMICAS COMPRADA QUE TENIA MI AMIGO, UN DIA OBSERVE QUE EN LA RANURA DEL DISCO QUE TIENE LAS FIGURAS , TENIA UN INTERRUPTOR CON UNA CHAPITA MQUE ENCAJABA EN LA RANURA Y ESE INTERRUPTOR DABA LA ORDEn DE UN CONTADOR DE TIEMPO, (deduzco) ese interruptor es similar a los que se unasn en los marccos de los ascensores  ,tamaño pequeño,  si alquien tiene una de esas luces podria poner alguna foto del interior y algun diagrama de conexion , gracias

ah!  me olvidabel proyector de figuras con laser , que miré en youtube,  usa dos motores comunes c/uno con un espejo, yo quiero armar el mismo pero colocandole u motor de mas (comun ,nada de paso a paso) acoplandole un cd. como en e mensaje anterior.


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 23, 2010)

mira me taba perdiendo la charla jejeje luis yo l oarme con motores comunes dc y andan de marabilla ocupe un amplificador estereo de parlantes comunes para pc y los conectaba a la pc o al mixer y andaban... hata que se quemo =( el lazer ja 

Saludos

recien acabo de leer que tu laser es con figuras.... ta buena esa idea...

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 23, 2010)

luis, mira que con el laser, no podes usar un disco de gobos, que por lo que leo, estas pretendiendo!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 23, 2010)

luis, no es un espirografo lo qeu queres hacer???


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 25, 2010)

> tengo varios circuitos  en carpeta  , pero no se como subirlos  , o hay que mandar  al moderador


No, lo que tenes que hacer es un tema nuevo en la categoria que creas que va. Después vas a "ir a avanzado" y ahi podés adjuntar archivos.



> AHORA ME ACUERDO QUE UNA UNA DE ESAS LUCES AUDIOROTMICAS COMPRADA QUE  TENIA MI AMIGO, UN DIA OBSERVE QUE EN LA RANURA DEL DISCO QUE TIENE LAS  FIGURAS , TENIA UN INTERRUPTOR CON UNA CHAPITA MQUE ENCAJABA EN LA  RANURA Y ESE INTERRUPTOR DABA LA ORDEn DE UN CONTADOR DE TIEMPO


Claro, asi funcionan, lo mejor es usar una barrera infrarroja... de un mouse por ej.



> (deduzco) ese interruptor es similar a los que se unasn en los marccos  de los ascensores  ,tamaño pequeño,  si alquien tiene una de esas luces  podria poner alguna foto del interior y algun diagrama de conexion ,  gracias


Se llaman finales de carrera por si queres averiguar y usar de esos 



> ah!  me olvidabel proyector de figuras con laser , que miré en youtube,   usa dos motores comunes c/uno con un espejo, yo quiero armar el mismo  pero colocandole u motor de mas (comun ,nada de paso a paso) acoplandole  un cd. como en e mensaje anterior.


Eso es un espirografo, hay info de eso mas atrás.


----------



## luishh1974 (Jul 25, 2010)

gracias fernandoe!

 lo que medices  que se puede usar  unos sensores infrarojo de los de los mous voiejos(bolita) si lo tuve en cuenta, pero creo que el interruptor mecanico que encaja en la ranura , meparece mejor debido que este hace que el disco se detenga y no pase la figura  de largo o se detenga mas adelante , no se si me explico, te agradesco las respuestas , la estoy pensando que circuito poner con ese interruptor,

lo que quiero hacer es un epirografo, pero agregandole las demas puntas (con figuras) que viene en el laser, colocandoles en un cd., quiero saber el circuito  que hace girar el motor de las figuras conectado con el interruptor que toca la ranura del disco de figura, necesito el diagrama electrico de que componentes,

 no se si me entiendes zeta, te agradesco la pregunta

mira alexus, el tema es el sig. los lasers chino esos baratongos, viene con 5 a 15 puntas, si !!
para cambiar de puntas que haces ,desenrosca una punta y enrosca la otra para cambiar de figura.
 yo la idea es colocar todas las puntas en un cd. viejo , en el cual el cd con las puntas estara bien cerca del laser , , en un determinado tiempo el disco girara para dar el siguite. dibujo  y por medio de potenciometros controlare las veliocidades dlos dos motores para que las figuras se vean bien ,osea con el motor lento, .
cuando el disco de figura pase al dibujo del punto, hay girare el potencim. haciendo que gire rapido los motores y funcionara un epirografo, osea en motores en lento y con otras figuras , fucniona como esas luces robotizada con dibujos fijos (matriz) en el disco giratorio
 espero que no los enrosque tano con palabras , espero haberme entendido, 
 de agradeceria  si alguien tiene un circuito asi aunque sea  de alguna  luces robotizada comprada,


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 25, 2010)

o sea, seria una mezcla de espirografo con, digamosle, proyector de figuras??????? 3 motores serian??


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 26, 2010)

esta muy buena esa idea... ya tenes avances luishh o no tenes nada echo todabia? esta tarde me voy a comprar esos lazer y voy a ver je....

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 26, 2010)

> el interruptor mecanico que encaja en la ranura , meparece mejor


Lo del mouse hace exactamente lo mismo pero es mas preciso y no se desgasta  la idea no es mala, pero hace falta presición al construirlo...
Y otro tema, necesitás algo para enviar el haz del láser al espirografo o a las puntas, algo así:


----------



## luishh1974 (Jul 26, 2010)

edix , no tengo nada echo pero quiero ver como solucionar lodel disco de figuras, para ver si en una caja de fuente de alimentacion para pc. calsaria todo, lo que aparece en youtube  son dos motores y esta bien , solo el laser con la punta de figura punto, nada mas,  lo que tengo  son fotos de lo que baje en youtube

aqui les envio el epirografo, disculpen por el titulo que le puse cuando lo guarde en word , para que sepa que es.   lo pueden ver en youtube , como *proyector de video con laser*

si exactamente , lo que dices !!! ,, aprovechar las pùntas restantes , para que no te quede en algun lugar tiradas a la macana ,


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 26, 2010)

Lo podés hacer con un motor paso a paso, y un contador cd4017 que es fácil, lo que si tendrías que usar 48 figuras para hacer que con cada paso cambie una figura y simplificar el circuito...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 26, 2010)

luis, estas mezclando 2 cosas, una es el espirografo y otra cosa muuy distinta lo de las imagenes de las puntas de los laser

saludos


----------



## erne3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Fernandoae una pregunta. todavia no has hecho pruebas con tu led de 5w y papel celofan de colores, para ver que tal es el resultado en el cambio de colores en el has de luz del led?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 28, 2010)

Si, se ve bien, pero si el celofan es muy grueso saca algo de brillo... pero muy poco.Hay que probar


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 30, 2010)

hola amigos disculpen mi pregunta
alguien guardo el proyecto que publico una vez fernandoae aqui?
era de una pagina donde estaba los diagramas y todo lo necesario para hacer un "minimoon"




les pido porque la pagina ya no lo tiene a ese proyecto
que era esta:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/games/006/index.html



saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2010)

luis, tu idea, me parece poco practica.

a mi no me gusta ese sistema, se que proyectar firguras con laser "casero" no es changa, pero no adoptaria ese sistema.

si sere banana, confiando en la web del moon flower, borre los archivos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 30, 2010)

no se nesecita tanto circuito, un audiorritmico de un solo canal directo a un motorcito 220 v

saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola! 
che alguien tiene idea, que no logro entender, como es el sistema del laser que crea una cantidad de puntos en una pared (por ejemplo) y estos se juntan y se separan de un punto "centro"?

como este:




 
Hay alguna manera DIY de hacerlo?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 30, 2010)

de un pick up laser de un grabadora de cd o dvd una vez saque una prisma que al apuntarle el laser este se dividia en 6 puntos paralelos. no creo que sea ese el sistema, con galvos no creo que sea


----------



## alexus (Jul 31, 2010)

son diferentes posiciones de "un barrido" combinado con alguna funcion stobo del laser supongo.

lo del pick up es verdad, el prisma de las impresoras laser es mejor!

el viejo ZETA_BOLA, defiende y promueve a capa y espada lo del motorcito de 220v con en audiorritmico!

ja ja ja ja

Un abrazo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 31, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> son diferentes posiciones de "un barrido" combinado con alguna funcion stobo del laser supongo.
> 
> lo del pick up es verdad, el prisma de las impresoras laser es mejor!



por eso decia que puede ser con galvos, a eso le agregas la funcion strobo y el ojo humano capta todos esos rayos como fijos aunque en verdad se deben de apagar y prender y bla bla bla



alexus dijo:


> el viejo ZETA_BOLA, defiende y promueve a capa y espada lo del motorcito de 220v con en audiorritmico!
> 
> ja ja ja ja
> 
> Un abrazo.



es que asi funcionan los aparatos esos, en cuanto pase por lo de mi vieja desarmo los equipos que tengo y les saco fotos para que vean la cencia y studeo que tienen esos bichos adentro. hasta el de marca PSL, que es reconocido, usa ese sistema en sus 2 motores. uno para la parabola de espejos y otro para la rueda de colores


saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 31, 2010)

y subanle un circuito audioritmico para el efecto de kaka, el audioritmico "jfranco" puede servir? porque no recuerdo si era para 12vdc o para 220vac.....

saludos


----------



## erne3 (Ago 6, 2010)

gente.. saludos.! con respecto a lo del efecto laser aqui led dejo un video en el cual muestra un ejemplo de como hacer para imitarlo de una manera sencilla.. espero sea de ayuda


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 9, 2010)

buenas gente de la iluminacion! como les va?
Estube investigando un poco y no puede encontrar un circuito que megustara sensillo y baratito.

La cosa es que me arme un Micro-Cabezal Movil con 2 motores DC y engranajes, y como luz, una pantallita casera en una PCB con 20 leds (5 rojos, 5 amarillos, 5 verdes y 5 azules) y quiero hacerlo funcionar sin tener que llevar como 10 cablecitos a la consola de control por cada cosa.
Tenia pensado un mux-demux con el 74150 y 74154 pero no entendi como usarlos (mirando el datasheet).

Que se les ocurre paa ayudarme?
Aclaro dos cosas: una que NO SE PROGAMAR EN PIC y segundo, que el cabezal no esta del todo terminado. Pero en cuanto lo este, subo fotos.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## edix/09 (Ago 14, 2010)

mariano en youtube vi un cabezal, claro no es asi como los dmx es audioritmico lo hizo un muchacho para ser casero estaba bastante bueno... podrias decirme que motores dc utilizaste y como es lo de los engranajes?

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 20, 2010)

Los motores son unos medios grandecitos tipo cilindro y el sistema es el mismo en ambos nada mas que uno esta sacado con la estructura de una video-cassettera y el otro lo arme yo. El tema es asi, un engranaje en espiral sobre el del motor y uno de dientes comunes sobre el eje a mover, de esta manera los motores no se rompen, se aguanta muchisimo peso y pierden muchisima velocidad que es lo ideal.

Un saludo


----------



## edix/09 (Ago 21, 2010)

y como lo moves serian los driver y eso o no tenes nada armado de eso todabia?


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 21, 2010)

de driver nada de nada... muchas ideas pero nada hecho aún. lo unico que hay son los cables sueltos de cada motor y los de los led. Calculo que con un par de reles doble inversor arme el ida y vuelta de los motores y con algun 4017 las luces y algun efecto mas.

Ah justo que me acorde, la cosa es que tengo 4 colores pero el 4017 tiene 10 salidas. Suponiendo que multiplico por 2 las salidas(2 salidas del 4017 para un color). me terminan quedando 2 salidas sin tocar. Como hago para anularlas y que la secuencia sea de 1 a 8? Porque si las dejo solas me causan un defasaje de tiempo cuando recorra todo y vuelva a empezar.

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 21, 2010)

Y para que está el terminal reset en el 4017? emmmm... para ESO MISMO, contar menos de diez... cuatro si querés


----------



## jfranco (Ago 23, 2010)

Buenas amigos del foro nuevamente por aca, algunos de ustedes tendra idea de como fabricar gobos personalizados, tengo ahora  tres moviles me gustaria fabricar algunos para eventos saludos a todos y espero que este tema siga avanzando


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 23, 2010)

gracias fer! no se me habia ocurrido! ya solucione el tema....

Vuelvo a preguntar por si no se vio... alguien sabe de que manera ahorrar cables para una comunicacion entre control y cabezal movil casero (una especie de codificador-decodificador)?? es muy importante...

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 23, 2010)

> Buenas amigos del foro nuevamente por aca, algunos de ustedes tendra  idea de como fabricar gobos personalizados, tengo ahora  tres moviles me  gustaria fabricar algunos para eventos saludos a todos y espero que  este tema siga avanzando


Leyendo mas atrás  



> Vuelvo a preguntar por si no se vio... alguien sabe de que manera  ahorrar cables para una comunicacion entre control y cabezal movil  casero (una especie de codificador-decodificador)?? es muy importante...


Con "shift registers" "registros de desplazamiento"... con tres cables podes tener las salidas que quieras, seria datos, clock y el tercero para pasar los datos a las salidas una vez que mandaste todo.


----------



## jfranco (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola Fernando busque pagina atras y no di, cual sera la pagina de los gobos haber si me das un acercamiento?? los gobos los deseo usar para moviles con lampara de descarga de  575 son muy potentes y tienen que resistir el calor, e visto algunos fabricados en unas laminas delgadas de metal algo amarillo, como pueden llevar el detalle al metal los nombres o figuras al gobo como podria pasar la imagen al metal alguna idea gracias.....jejej estas programando en lenguaje C yo tengo un proyecto para hacerme unos temporizadores de 4 canales, con el pic 16f877, uso la interrupcion rb4, rb7 todo bien; el problema que no son asincronos, osea termina la primeera interrupcion luego continua la otra, yo deseo que sean independientes, es para una consola de luces,... saludos muy buenos los proyectos
aca esta la pagina del proyecto en mencion.
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/programacion-en-c/interrupcion-rb4-rb7-mas-pulsadores/


----------



## mcpiebot (Ago 24, 2010)

Les presumo mis luces audioritmicas, espero ahora no me reclamen por copyright XD http://twitvid.com/TYE5S


----------



## rash (Ago 24, 2010)

HOla gente, me han encargado un juego de luces para una fiesta y he pensado hacer algo compacto de 6 u 8 canales con lámparas de incandescencia tipo PAR... he pensado en realizarlo con PIC y con función vúmetro mediante micrófono y otra función con secuencias varias almacenadas en el PIC... saben de algun circuito con su código fuente para el PIC que ande por internet que me pueda servir... llevo un rato buscando y no encuentro nada que me convenza y eso de ponerme a escribir el programa como que no tengo tiempo y me da mucha pereza jejejje.....

bueno gracias de antemano

PD: creo que no esta en el foro he buscado y no he encontrado, eso esperoe ahahhajaj

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 24, 2010)

Los gobos y eso está por acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/321503/ _


> yo tengo un proyecto para hacerme unos temporizadores de 4 canales, con  el pic 16f877, uso la interrupcion rb4, rb7 todo bien; el problema que  no son asincronos, osea termina la primeera interrupcion luego continua  la otra, yo deseo que sean independientes, es para una consola de luces


No entendí del todo... querés hacer que se enciendan salidas de forma aleatoria??



> Les presumo mis luces audioritmicas, espero ahora no me reclamen por copyright XD


 No son taaaan audiorritmicas... aunque podrías subir el esquema, a alguien seguro que le sirve.



> HOla gente, me han encargado un juego de luces para una fiesta y he  pensado hacer algo compacto de 6 u 8 canales con lámparas de  incandescencia tipo PAR... he pensado en realizarlo con PIC y con  función vúmetro mediante micrófono y otra función con secuencias varias  almacenadas en el PIC... saben de algun circuito con su código fuente  para el PIC que ande por internet que me pueda servir... llevo un rato  buscando y no encuentro nada que me convenza y eso de ponerme a escribir  el programa como que no tengo tiempo y me da mucha pereza jejejje.....


Y hacelo con el PIC SIMULATOR IDE asi no tenés que programar mucho 
Veamos el tema del vumetro con micrófono  asi conseguimos algo como esto:


----------



## rash (Ago 25, 2010)

Ok fernandoae, muy interesante el video...

gracias


----------



## jfranco (Ago 25, 2010)

HOla Fernando al oprimir un pulsador (rb4) se pone en uno una salida (rd0) dura un tiempo ya determinado en el programa, el asunto es que con el programa que hice termina el tiempo del primero y luego puedo oprimir el segundo pulsador, mientras esta funcionando el tiempo del primer pulsador no puedo oprimir los otros. el punto es que sean independientes, osea oprimir rb4, se enciende rd0, al otro instante oprimir rb5 se enciende Rd1; cada salida es un tiempo diferente, gracias si puedes ayudarme en C que es lo que estoy practicando por ahora.



mcpiebot dijo:


> Les presumo mis luces audioritmicas, espero ahora no me reclamen por copyright XD http://twitvid.com/TYE5S


Buenas amigo mcpiebot muy buen aporte, trabajo con luces para discoteca, prefiero las luces leds que tienen una secuencia ya programada, es decir en pleno uso el encendido de los leds uno ve que se acoplan a la musica, algo asi como las luces indicadoras de un equipo de sonido; depender del audio que no es constante hace que estos circuitos se saturen demasiado y no se vea el efecto de las luces y colores. gracias a todos por la ayuda.
Por aqui en esta pagina para el amigo que desea hacer un secuencial con pic aca uno muy bueno.
http://r-luis.xbot.es/pic2/pic2_fct.html

http://r-luis.xbot.es/project/cqpic.html


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 29, 2010)

Antes que nada fer muchas gracias por el dato, era lo que necesitaba. Pero tengo unas preguntar para hacerles de acuerdo a esto mismo, sobre las conecciones:

Los Integrados que logré encontrar para usar me parecieron ser el CD4021 y el 74LS164. Son correctos para esto?
Sobre el CD4021 esta esta pagina de la cual utilizaria la parte de conversión paralelo/serie y sus 3 salidas (la controladora que despues pone, no)
http://arduino.cc/es_old/Tutoriales/CD4021

Luego de esto, del 74LS164 me basé solo del datasheet y a partir de aca se "me quemaron los papeles":
Tengo 2 serial input y no una, que se unen con una NAND, pero segun vi en otra pagina se puentean ambas y queda una sola. esta bien esto?
Despues, tenemos ya el cable de datos, el de clock no hay tema porque tengo tanto la salida del 4021 como la entrada al 74LS164. Pero me aparece en el 74LS164 un pin de Clear que el 4021 no tiene, y a su vez, tengo en el 4021 la salida de LatchPIN que nos e donde meterla en el 74LS164.

Quien me de una mano se lo agradeceria muchisimo!
Hasta aca, solo me conformo y les agradezco que hayan leido todo esto.

Un saludo para todos!


----------



## edix/09 (Ago 31, 2010)

veo que tan avansando jaja me perdi un tiempo, estan buenos los de los led.... tendriamos que armar un equipo con los del tema y subir esquema pero algo serio... porque tenemos planificacion de pedasos nomas y nunca subimos equipos terminados que funcionen 100% je.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2010)

Si, es cierto eso! pero juntando los pedazos se pueden hacer varias cosas 
Yo me ofrezco a ayudarlos con lo que sea  pero no tengo mucho tiempo para inventar cosas jeje.

Mrien lo que encontre de nuevo:
http://www.youtube.com/user/TiPpFeHlEr978#g/u
http://www.youtube.com/user/httpweb#g/u
http://www.youtube.com/user/ELESTRONICO#g/u
http://www.youtube.com/user/bluesmash83#g/u


----------



## edix/09 (Sep 15, 2010)

fernando sabes programar dmx 512? por*QU*e quiero armarme paneles rbg modificando el de pic proyec el que hiciste vos... y  tenes un soft con su respectivo controlador para controlar motores pap.... no encuentro nada no se nada =( jajaja

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 16, 2010)

El dmx512 no termino de entenderlo porque ni empezé a estudiarlo , ando corto de tiempo, con lo del pap si te puedo ayudar, que es lo que necesitás hacer? o sea, cual sería la función?


----------



## edix/09 (Sep 16, 2010)

quiro mover 2 en diferentes direcciones seria programarle una secuencia como para hacer unos scan o unos cabezales moviles audio ritmicos pero ok aver si me podes dar una mano jeje...


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 27, 2010)

jaja lo mio es parecido para mi cabezal movil... necesito mover 2 motores DC en ambas direcciones y 4 luces...
tenes idea alguna manera simple de grabar unas secuencias para repoducirlas? la unica manera sera con un pic seguro... y poder seleccionar esas secuencias, tanto de forma manual como audioritmica.
fer tenes alguna idea bonita? en cuanto pueda filmar un videito muestro como anda... pro ahora con luces manuales y los motores a interruptores y reles...

un saludo y gracias por todo"!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 27, 2010)

Con Pic se puede, sin Pic... también se puede pero lleva mas tiempo  no es que para hacer algo de esto si o si tengamos que usar pics.
En cuanto a lo de los motores es casi lo mismo, con los motores dc incluso es mas fácil controlarlos porque se necesitan dos señales nomás... con los pap podemos controlar la posición pero necesitamos un pic... eso queda a criterio de cada uno. El tema del torque no es problema porque para eso estan las reducciones con poleas que se pueden hacer con un taladro, madera y una lima  
Otro tema es el angulo de giro del cabezal, hay que ver si se quiere que gire continuo o que tenga limites, y en funcion de eso usar algun sistema con escobillas o pasar los cables directamente.

Mariano las luces las podés manejar con un contador y un 555 o algo similar, o sino algo más interesante es un generador aleatorio, se que lo vi por ahi  busquemos

ahh que luces son?


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 27, 2010)

mira para las luces no habria drama ya que tenia pensado tal cual... un 555 y unos 4017 y tema solucionado...
las luces son LED's. Tengo que terminar de comprar un par que me quedan.. pero son 6 de cada color (2 grupos paralelos de 3 en serie y una resistencia de 330ohm para poder utilizarlos todos a 12v). Los colores son rojo, amarillo, verde y azul.
El cabezal en si (parte mecanica) esta terminado.. faltan los retoques de terminacion como la pintura.
En ambos ejes los cables pasan directo.En eje central (izquierda-derecha) hay un motor DC con polea y correa.. y desde ai a un espiral que hace de traccion a un engranaje del eje central (toda esa estructura fue sacada de una video cassetera). El eje arriba-abajo de la propia cabeza de las luces, tiene el mismo sistema pero mas simple y armado casero. El eje, propiamente dicho, tiene un engranaje que es controlado por un espiral colocado en el mismo eje del motor.
Este sistema es exelente. ya que por un lado mantiene en posicion el motor (y en el eje de arriba, no se "cae"), disminulle drásticamente la velocidad de un DC y la adecua a esta actividad, y por ultimo, disminuye mucho la fuerza que debe hacer el motor y evita que se queme.
No tiene ningun sensor porque se pasen de largo los motores para no complicar tanto la cosa (por los cables y por el control). El eje central aguanta entre una vuelta y media, y 2 vueltas hasta que se trabe por los cables...El de arriba unos exactos 360º. Al principio le di con todo y arranque los cables de la placa de leds. La calentura ea inexplicable.

Progamar no se progamar (pero toy viendo un par de tutoriales) pero no tardaria nada en hacerme el hardware para hacerlo, teniendo el código.
De ser posible, tendria que ser lo mas barato. Para no tener que ir a contadores por el precio de un PIC.
Hasta cuantas secuencias diferentes se pueden armar?
Mi idea era progamar varias secuencias, cada una de varios ciclos (por ej: arriba, abajo, izquierda derecha, arriba, abajo, izquierda, derecha, etc) y la proxima secuencia diferente pero teniendo en cuenta la posicion en la que quedo con la secuencia anterior y empezar a partir de esta. (en ese caso, al final de la primer secuencia quedaria con la cabeza apuntando hacia abajo-derecha).Las secuencias cambiarian, mediante un 555(progamado en un pulso cada 10 seg) o un audio ritmico a similar frecuencia.

es posible o estoy loco?

Mil disculpas por tanta explicacion! y espero que me entiendas..

Desde ya muchisimas gracias por todo y de antemano!!!!!

Un cordial saludo! mariano22


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 27, 2010)

> No tiene ningun sensor porque se pasen de largo los motores para no  complicar tanto la cosa (por los cables y por el control). El eje  central aguanta entre una vuelta y media, y 2 vueltas hasta que se trabe  por los cables...El de arriba unos exactos 360º. Al principio le di con  todo y arranque los cables de la placa de leds. La calentura ea  inexplicable.


De ultima metele un tope mecanico... si no va a durar poco el invento.



> Progamar no se progamar (pero toy viendo un par de tutoriales) pero no  tardaria nada en hacerme el hardware para hacerlo, teniendo el código.


El programador te lo armas en un rato  no es caro ni dificil de hacer.

Los pics no son caros, y si es de los mas caros se justifica el gasto porque te simplifican la vida. El 12F675 sale $9... no es nada caro y tiene adc en cuatro pines.
Y si usas un pic no hace falta el 555 para los pulsos cada 10 segundos.
La secuencia que vos querés es para los leds o para manejar los motores?


----------



## edix/09 (Sep 27, 2010)

estoy avansando con la programacion, y la verdad es sierto no es  necesario pic nada mas que con los pic logras trabajos muchos mas  avansados...

mira estos ej de 1 cavezal sin pic no es gran cosa pero a mi me gusto, ya que no utilizo muchas cosas y la mayoria son recicladas....
El inicio:





para mi esta bueno en el avanse.... se lo dejo para que los miren... y me digan como hacer el contra giro con alguna traba o algo simble....

Saludos je y saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 28, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> ... si no va a durar poco el invento.


 
Es que tengo pensado usarlo para una habitacion con bolas de espejos.



fernandoae dijo:


> El programador te lo armas en un rato  no es caro ni dificil de hacer.


 Claro. Tenes idea de alguno que ande bien? algun link? yo he visto un apr de pablin pero no me convencen por el simple hecho de "ser de pablin".



fernandoae dijo:


> La secuencia que vos querés es para los leds o para manejar los motores?


 
En un principio queria para ambos a la vez. Armar una secuencia de motores y luces a la vez. Pero se complicaria. Capaz que haga solo los motores. Que decis?

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 28, 2010)

Programadores varios: http://www.grix.it/viewer.php?page=...desort=0&boxtipo=0&user=grix&bakto=/index.php

Pablin... pablin apesta  supuestamente los errores son intencionales pero no se..

Si te haces o te compras un programador avisame y en un ratito hacemos un programita para el tema de las luces, despues vemos lo de los motores


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 28, 2010)

ahh perfecto... voy a ver por esos esquemas cual me peude andar.. preferiria si pudiera ser con puerto paralelo... porque no me suena tener el serie en la compu... vos hiciste algunos de esos?

progamita como? grabado en el pic no?


----------



## edix/09 (Sep 29, 2010)

si a eso se refiere mariano, un code o programacion sobre el pic... pone fotos de tu cabezal


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2010)

Yo hice uno como el ludipipo pero como no estaban alineados los planetas y la tension de mi puerto no alcanza le tuve que meter alimentacion externa y un par de componentes mas...
* "PARALLEL PROGRAM" PER PIC* ese es por puerto paralelo.


----------



## Coss (Oct 2, 2010)

Acá les muestro una lámpara RGB que hice hace un tiempo:






Utiliza un led de 3W comprado en DealExtreme y un microcontrolador 12f675 con 3 transistores BD139.

Adjunto el esquema, el PCB, codigo C y Hex para el Pic.

Espero que les guste, saludos!

PD: Ahora estoy trabajando en una versión con 5 leds de 3W en un tacho PAR38, en cuanto termine el prototipo lo postearé.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 3, 2010)

muy bueno cross. mis respetos..

che fer tengo un(por lo que supongo) progamador de pic, que encontre dando vueltas que me regalo un amigo hace tiempo. Tiene pinta de ser eso ya que tiene un cable para puerto paralelo, alimentacion externa, led rojo y verde para el estado, un chip de la serie 74LS****(que seguro debe ser una compuerta not) y un zócalo de 16pines(si mal no lo recuerdo) y que estaba conectado en los pines de vcc y gnd del supuesto pic y los de datos.
estoy en lo correcto? es un progamador? tiene pinta de funcionar, esta muy prolijamente armado. 
El Parallel Progam Per Pic me funcionaria para usarlo?

el cabezal todavia no esta terminado. recien ayer termine de armarle bien la parrilla de leds y falta reacomodarlo todo y pintarlo. Prometo que ccuando termine esto si subo las fotos. Pero no supera en prolijidad al de edix.

un saludo!


----------



## gervit (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola mariano22, podrias subir un diagrama, dibujo o foto de la parte mecanica del cabezal movil de como lo hiciste? parece que lo solucionaste bastante facil con mecanismo de caseteras y yo tengo algunos.
O si alguien tiene mas ideas estaria bueno que las suba ya que la parte mecanica es la mas dificultosa.
Gracias.

Les cuento tambien que estube experimentando con dmx y no es tan complicado, es muy practico ese sistema.
En internet hay bastante info de como funciona, pero si o si hay que trabajar con pic me parece.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 3, 2010)

gervit mil disculpas pero todavia no tengo fotos del mecanismo. pero si me esperas una semana (porque voy a trabajar el finde que viene) le saco fotos y te las muestro.
No tiene nada de otro mundo. Como decia, uno es un motor con un correa a un eje y este eje tiene un espiral que mueve el engranaje del eje central.
El otro, que lo arme casero (el otro lo saque de una cassetera VHS) es el espiral sobre el mismo eje del motor conectado al eje central.

un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2010)

No se que sera  subi una foto


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 3, 2010)

bueno... ya que 2 me piden que subas fotos... ai tienen las fotos... del cabezal, del sistema mecanico y del supuesto progamador.

el progamador no lo armé yo... me lo regaló un amigo entre mucha mas" basura electronica para el (oro para mi)

el cabezal NO ESTA TERMINADO EN NADA!!! falta hacerle todos los retoques decorativos y hacerle la carcasa metalica a la  cabeza (por eso los leds estan sueltos)y al motor.
Los plasticos tambien son sacador de una video-cassetera...

Bueno de la placa no hay nada que decir, porque esta todo...

espero comentarios...
Marianoo22


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 4, 2010)

tiene pinta de programador... ¿será? cierto... el juego adiviná que es está en otra sección jaja


----------



## gervit (Oct 4, 2010)

Gracias gracias  mariano22 muy bueno, no sabes lo bien que me vienen esas ideas, la verdad que no se me habia ocurrido y como trabajo en un taller de raparaciones tengo varios mecanismos de casetera y otros aparatos.
Y abusando de tu cortesia te pregunto o les pregunto: ¿el diagrama de la placa controladora en que parte esta? o ¿Donde la podre encontrarr? no lo encuentro, disculpas.
La parte estetica por ahora no me interesa mucho, si me interesa que funcione con dmx o automatico.
Tendriamos que encarar la parte dmx.
Gracias nuevamente a todo el foro por las ideas que genera.

Tendriamos que ver como le implementamos sensores para que no pasen de largo los motores.


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 11, 2010)

gervit no tenemos nada echo de la parte controladora....

Saludos


----------



## gervit (Oct 11, 2010)

Gracias edix, tendremos que diseñar algo.
Links interesante para sacar ideas:
http://www.highend.com/support/disco...abeam_ed02.asp http://www.highend.com/pub/


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2010)

Si saben cargarle un programa a un pic o tienen alguien que se los cargue ya tienen todo solucionado, el programa se los hago yo  ya tengo todo para el cabezal, la idea y los elementos, pero ando re corto de tiempo...
Tambien quiero hacer un simulador de efecto agua, los discos de color ya los tengo hechos con un par de cds transparentes de esos que vienen en los bulks de 50 dvds, es facil hacerlos... se pinta el diseño con pintura transparente se le pone el otro encima y de ahi al horno (en algo que tenga fondo liso y con papel de aluminio para que no se pegue)  un buen rato para que se fusionen los dos plasticos. Ojo que si estan bien hechos y los dejan el tiempo suficiente salen con los bordes MUY afilados, yo me corté.
Se acuerdan de los equipos láser? de eso también tengo algunas novedades, lo de los discos rigidos ya pasó  son grandes y no se mueven del todo bien. Ya les voy a subir unas fotos nuevas, y un consejo, ya no compren lasers verdes de 5mW... por $79 se consiguen de 50mW! bajaron mucho de precio.Yo pedí 2 asique cuando lleguen seguro que armo un equipo tipo cabezal en lo posible con los 2,  uno espirografo y el otro que haga figuras sencillas leyendo las posiciones desde un eeprom i2c.
La idea de hacer algo asi me gustó porque es facil de hacer con un tubo de pvc:


----------



## gervit (Oct 12, 2010)

Fernandoe cuando puedas subite agunas fotos de los discos y el cabezal, me interesa el el efecto agua.
Que tipo de pinturas usas?
Con respecto al cabezal, tambien me interesa, ahora estoy en la fase de conseguir elementos como motores, engranajoes etc. que ya consegui algunos y de ahi ver como lo armo.
Y con respecto al control dmx, tengo algo de informacion y tambien me interesa.
Ya arme un receptor dmx que me convierte a dc los canales y funciono bien. Pero no lo diseñe yo, lo copie.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2010)

> Ya arme un receptor dmx que me convierte a dc los canales y funciono bien. Pero no lo diseñe yo, lo copie.


DE DONDE LO COPIASTE? espero el link 



> Que tipo de pinturas usas?


Primero use acrilicos diluidos con agua pero no es lo mejor porque no son transparentes, aunque al fusionarse con el plastico no queda mal y la luz igual pasa. De todas formas lo mejor es una pintura transparente que acá en Argentina se conoce como "laca vitral".


----------



## gervit (Oct 14, 2010)

Aca subo los archivos del programa para el pic 16f628 que convierte dmx a pmw, creo que es para 6 o 9 canales.
Despues voy a subir el circuito y tambien para convertir de pmw a dc.
Asi como esta funciona porque lo estoy usando pero Estaria interesante agregarle llavecitas para seleccionar canales, detector de eror, display, etc. pero no se como hacerlo.
Espero que les sirva.

Aclaracion:
Estan escritos en microbasic pero en los archivos ya esta el asm para grabar directamente en el pic.
El que realmente funciona es el que dice "dm1" el otro no se porque lo subi pero esta incompleto.
En cuanto pueda subo el circuito completo.
Al link lo perdi por eso no lo subo.


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 14, 2010)

trata de subir los circuitos gervit... y cual es de cual *POR*q*UE* uno pesa un poco mas que el otro...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 14, 2010)

Un hex sin circuito es como un botón sin hojal  jeje, pero no hay apuro, cuando tenga un rato voy a ver.
Ya sabiendo que funciona se puede usar para muchas cosas la tensión variable, para compararla con un diente de sierra y tener pwm, o usar micros mas baratitos con adc para leer las tensiones y hacer otras cosas... a mi lo que me trababa es el dmx512.


----------



## gervit (Oct 15, 2010)

Si en cuanto lo encuentre lo subo, lo estoy buscando, sino lo dibujare nuevamente.
El programa que realmente funciona es el que dice "dmx1" el otro esta incompleto.
Para ir adelantando es la configuracion basica del pic 16f628 para que funcione con un cristal de 20mhz, la entrada dmx es por el pin usart y despues les digo la salida (pwm) por varios pines.


----------



## gervit (Oct 15, 2010)

Aca esta el circuito, esta en hecho con el wizard, es un programa liviano y se puede bajar el demo.
Esta el pcb y los componentes.
El pcb seguro que se puede diseñar mejor, en el apuro porque lo necesitaba medio rapido lo deje asi no mas.
Tambien estan los circuitos por separados, es decir, el receptor dmx de 8 canales a pwm y despues para pasar a voltaje entre 1 y 10V. con los lm324.
Espero que se entienda y que les sirva, cualquier cosa me preguntan.

Aca estan los archivos

Al programa lo saque del foro de microbasic (buscar con google) y en base a eso arme el circuito receptor y luego le agregue la etapa con los lm324 que convierten pwm a voltaje.
Aca va un ttutorial de microbasic en castellano.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 18, 2010)

si puedes publica el circuito en formato imagen. para que todos podamos observarlo sin utilizar el progama.(por mas que sea gratuito)

Un Saludo!

Edit: Aprobecho este post que hice para ponerles fotos de mi cabezal movil. Terminado en su parte mecanica. Falta armarle todo el control. La pintura no esta hecha con delicadeza, ya que es lo ultimo que me importa. Primero que ande!, despues la decoracion...

Admito comentarios y/o sugerencias. Sin son positivas, bienvenidas. de ser negativas, que sean con suavidad.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 18, 2010)

Pucha yo te iba a criticar la pintada! 
Con que materiales lo hiciste? es plastico?
Una critica constructiva: ponele un lente adelante asi en vez de iluminar proyecta puntos mas lejos. Aparte que asi con humo se ve un haz


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 18, 2010)

Fer probé con el lente pero tengo 2 problemas... de una manera se hace muy difuso que no se nota la luz... y si se nota... se ven el la pared los puntos de cada led...
Igual en mi pieza nunca voy a poner una maquina de humo.. jajaja...

Esta hecho de plastico... todo reciclado...  los laterales de madera y la coberura decorativa para tapar todo es de aluminio muy muy finito.. que se dobla con la mano.. muy bueno..

un saludo


----------



## rofa (Oct 18, 2010)

uhh estaba re dormidoo, muchas novedades por aca. me alegro mucho.

Mariano fijate que hay muchos efectos asi que proyectan los puntos en la pared. 
Ejemplos:


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 18, 2010)

rofa esta muy buena la idea... peroo si conocerias bien mi placa de los leds... ni pensarias en hacerlo asi...
una que estan puestos de a filas.. y la otra es que estan re mesclados... osea... hay de 5mm y 3 mm.. algunos de alto brillo y otros no... y a los de verde, en vez de 6 hay 3 leds...

y queda mas que espantoso hacerlo asi.. pero me gusto la idea para algo mas "fijo" como un  "moon"...

se entiende?
un saludo!


----------



## rofa (Oct 18, 2010)

Se entiende, se entiende. Me olvidaba felicitaciones esta muy bueno el cabezal!


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 18, 2010)

ok. Muchas gracias! en cuanto termine el control (que ni empezé) les paso un videito...
un saludo!
PD: fer ya estoy investigando por mi supuesto "progamador de pic" aunque no creo que lo pueda usar... se me quemo la compu mia...


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos por los proyectos aquí expuestos, me han dado varias ideas, ideas que quedaran congelas por algunas semanas, muy bueno el foro, me demore como tres días en leer todo esto, y esta buenísimo, aun no se varias funciones del foro, pero de apoco, tendré mas conocimiento, gracias a todos ustedes por entregar tan valiosa información, lo sigo repitiendo, todo esta muy bueno, laser, ritmicos, derby, strobos, dmx, de todo, muchas gracias, saludos desde Chile, Luis


----------



## gervit (Oct 19, 2010)

Muy bueno mariano22 tu cabezal te felicito 
¿podrias subir mas fotos con mas detalles? esta re interesante y mas si lo hiciste con materiales reciclados.
El tema de los leds se puede mejorar haciando una matriz de leds, habria que estudiarlo, no se bien.
O asi como esta hacerlo tipo flash, tambien podria ser.
En cuanto pueda subo el circuito dmx a dc ( demultiplexor creo que se llama) en otro formato para que se pueda ver sin el wizard.


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 19, 2010)

hola, mariano muy bueno el cabezal, critica: centraria mas los bracios asia el centro del gabinete de abajo...

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola, yo agregué a mi ilumación unos efectos tipo pin. Son audiorítmicos  y los números de los integrados estan borrados así que ni me voy a  calentar en copiar ese mismo ff. El efecto lleva una lampara fija de  12v/100w y un platito con espejos. Lo que hace es girar hacia un lado u  otro según mande el ff. La luz reflejada por estos espejos sale por un  lente de aumento. Entre estos efectos hay uno "modificado" al que le  agregaron un espejo para hacerlo tipo escáner pero le retiraron la  electrónica... así que el plato gira todo el tiempo hacia un solo lado y  el espejo lleva el reflejo de un lado a otro con un tope como fin de  carrera que al trabarse obliga al motor a girar hacia el otro lado. A mi  me parecen buenas ideas para hacer efectos baratos y sin  pretenciones... aunque si hacemos números en mercadolibre se consiguen  cañones muy bien presentados por menos plata de lo que costaría hacer un  bicho de estos (menos de $70 creo).


----------



## gervit (Oct 20, 2010)

Aca va el demultiplexor ( convertidor dmx a voltaje) completo ( circuito y programa) y corregido el circuito.
Es de 8 canales, tambien le agregue un diagrama en bloque para que se entienda de que se trata.
Espero les sirva y que se entienda.
Cualquier cosa me consultan.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 20, 2010)

gervit una cosita... tan simple  es el DMX? o es una version simple...ya lo probaste este??

un saludoo


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 20, 2010)

El DMX no es taan dificil de interpretar, después de todo es una transmisión serie a 250Kbps...
Acá hay un par de fotos de los galvos hechos con motores, lo de los discos de gobos hechos con cds, los del efecto agua, y algunos de los elementos para el cabezal móvil..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41406&stc=1&d=1287633306


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 21, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, yo agregué a mi ilumación unos efectos tipo pin. Son audiorítmicos  y los números de los integrados estan borrados así que ni me voy a  calentar en copiar ese mismo ff. El efecto lleva una lampara fija de  12v/100w y un platito con espejos. Lo que hace es girar hacia un lado u  otro según mande el ff. La luz reflejada por estos espejos sale por un  lente de aumento. Entre estos efectos hay uno "modificado" al que le  agregaron un espejo para hacerlo tipo escáner pero le retiraron la  electrónica... así que el plato gira todo el tiempo hacia un solo lado y  el espejo lleva el reflejo de un lado a otro con un tope como fin de  carrera que al trabarse obliga al motor a girar hacia el otro lado. A mi  me parecen buenas ideas para hacer efectos baratos y sin  pretenciones... aunque si hacemos números en mercadolibre se consiguen  cañones muy bien presentados por menos plata de lo que costaría hacer un  bicho de estos (menos de $70 creo).




si los integrados estan borrados busca circuitos de audiorritmicos de un solo canal, de la tension que sea el/los motores.

al espejo del scan le pones un audiorritmico de un canal y te queda mas completito

saludos


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 21, 2010)

saludos a todos hablando de control dmx alguien sabe como puedo sacar 30 canales a un pic?? lo que quiero es hacer pwm con 10 leds RGB o más y que pic es el mejor o mas apto para poder hacer esto se agradece su ayuda e ideas


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 21, 2010)

fer, los galvos los hiciste con motores de bandeja de cd o similar?? veo mal o tienen imanes?? para que vuelvan al punto??


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2010)

> saludos a todos hablando de control dmx alguien sabe como puedo sacar 30  canales a un pic??


Usando 4 pics 16f628 y el código que subió el compañero lo podés hacer.



> fer, los galvos los hiciste con motores de bandeja de cd o similar??


La verdad ni me acuerdo porque tengo una caja llena de motores de una vez que un ex profesor limpió su taller particular y tiró de todo... fijate en el tema de reciclaje, ahi hay fotos 



> veo mal o tienen imanes?? para que vuelvan al punto??


Es todo reciclado, son los imanes de neodimio sacados del láser de una lectora de dvds vieja. Y la funcion es la que decis, una especie de resorte que mantiene al espejo centrado... 
Ni con 5V hice que giren los motores! se la bancan los imancitos esos!


----------



## gervit (Oct 21, 2010)

El circuito que subi mas arriba funciona, lo estoy usando actualmente con una consola dmx y con la pc tambiem.
Para usarlo con la pc me arme la interface manolator.
Tal como dice fernandoe si necesitan mas canales pueden armar mas circuitos hasta alcanzar lo que necesiten.
Estaria bueno tambien armar el circuito con el programa para algun pic que tenga mas salidas ( con mas pines), entonces no necesitamos usar tantos 16f628.
Cualquier cosita me consultan.

Y no le tengan miedo al dmx es simple, son datos en serie no mas, hay bastante info circulando por la web.
Muy buenas las fotos fernandoae, buenas ideas, son inspiradoras.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2010)

> Tal como dice fernandoe si necesitan mas canales pueden armar mas circuitos hasta alcanzar lo que necesiten.


Incluso se puede compartir la salida del adaptador de niveles, acá en Argentina los 4 16F628 salen $75... y un *PIC18F4550 I/P  *sale $74 asi que es casi lo mismo.
A mi la verdad que no me da el tiempo para ponerme con mis inventos, pero creo que cuando tenga un tiempo para estudiar bien el tema voy a hacer algo 
Igual he visto por ahi un analizador dmx capaz de mostrar los 512 canales, habria que ver como funciona.
*
*


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 21, 2010)

gervit podrias subir el multiplexor del DMX en un word como con el desmultiplexor? porque si logro progamar algun pic, cuando chequee mi "progamador", me interesó en hacerlo...

Depaso te pregunto, para que sirve el LM324 en el desmultiplexor? una especie de flip flop?

un saludo


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 21, 2010)

los de cd hice lo mismo con los gobos fernando jeje, aver diganme que tan tratando de realizar? la automatizacion del cabezal o scan para algunos? o completar lo de DMX?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2010)

Lo del dmx, pero ya con lo que hay y esto que es lo que les decia creo que ya está todo como para empezar en serio. http://www.micropic.es/index.php?op...ceptor-dmx-dmx512&catid=3:proyectos&Itemid=62



> Depaso te pregunto, para que sirve el LM324 en el desmultiplexor? una especie de flip flop?


Le di una miradita hoy a la tarde al esquema y no me acuerdo bien, pero si mal no recuerdo lo que hace el lm324 en el circuito es convertir el pwm a tensión...


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 22, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Le di una miradita hoy a la tarde al esquema y no me acuerdo bien, pero si mal no recuerdo lo que hace el lm324 en el circuito es convertir el pwm a tensión...


 
que la salida del dmx no es de tension? si es asi listo, el lm324 se ocupa de eso y tenemos los bit listos.

mañana a la mañana voy a empezar el control del cabezal. Voy a armar los relés de los motores y voy a poner un par de efectos (con un 4017 y algun q*UE* otro integrado) para las luces y poder empezar a usarlo. Despues, de a poco, le voy poniendo cada cosa como el pic para la secuencia de motores, los audiorítmicos y el futuro dmx

un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 22, 2010)

> que la salida del dmx no es de tension? si es asi listo, el lm324 se ocupa de eso y tenemos los bit listos.


No entendi muy bien la pregunta, lo que hace el circuito es lo siguiente... lee los valores de cada canal y de ahi saca una señal pwm de ciclo variable, despues para pasarlo a una tension dc que varia de 0V a 10V se usa la etapa de los operacionales.


----------



## gervit (Oct 22, 2010)

Si asi es, esactamente como dice fernandoae.
El pic convierte los dmx a pwm y el lm324 convierte pwm a dc.
Esto es asi porque algunas potencias de luces viejitas funcionan con dc en la entrada(generalmente un voltaje comprendido entre 1 y 10v).
Pero el que no necesite puede usar directamente los pwm de la salida del pic.
Si observan bien en los archivos hay un diagrama explicativo, es pero que se entienda.
Creo que la idea es ir fusionando todas las ideas y que cada uno vaya haciendo lo que pueda con lo que tiene.
Cualquier cosita me consultan.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 22, 2010)

gervit si pdoes poner el emisor en archivo word te lo agradeceria MUCHISIMOO!!
y agrego una consulta. que hace el SN75176? es un 75LS176o algo por el estilo? porque asi no me suena que lo conoscan en la casa de electronica.

un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 23, 2010)

El SN75176 es un convertidor de ttl a rs485, creo que lo que mencionas son dos cosas diferentes... Gervit tenes idea a que frecuencia trabajan las salidas pwm? porque se podria medir el ancho del pulso facilmente con picbasic que ya trae la función "pulsin"


----------



## gervit (Oct 23, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> gervit si pdoes poner el emisor en archivo word te lo agradeceria MUCHISIMOO!!
> y agrego una consulta. que hace el SN75176? es un 75LS176o algo por el estilo? porque asi no me suena que lo conoscan en la casa de electronica.
> 
> un saludo


 
 Aca en Argentina no me ha costado conseguirlo al sn75176, no se de que lugar sos mariano22, son bastante comunes creo en comunicacion, sino debe haber algun reemplazo.
Espero lo puedas conseguir.
Como emisor uso una consola con salida dmx o tambien la pc con la interface manolator que se encuentra facil con google.
Estas son las paginas, una con pic 16f84 y otra con pic16f88, es por puerto paralelo, tambien esta el sofware.
http://www.freedmx.com/
http://users.skynet.be/kristofnys/
No se si es eso lo que necesitas.
Y en el mensaje 1163 los circuitos estan en word, pero si necesitas los pcb u otra cosa en word avisame.



fernandoae dijo:


> El SN75176 es un convertidor de ttl a rs485, creo que lo que mencionas son dos cosas diferentes... Gervit tenes idea a que frecuencia trabajan las salidas pwm? porque se podria medir el ancho del pulso facilmente con picbasic que ya trae la función "pulsin"


 
Vos sabes que no tengo ni idea en que frecuencia estan los pwm, en cuanto pueda me pongo a investigar.

Fernandoae, ya armaste el efecto agua? funciono? mi duda es que el calor de las lamparas derrita el plastico.


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 24, 2010)

gervit ahí podrías utilizar la opción de led de alta potencia... y te ahorras de la temperatura... o sino aleja bastante la lampara... con que lampara pensas hacerlo? bipin 24v 250w? 12v 100w? o alguna mas grande?

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Oct 24, 2010)

fert, los galvos que construiste, como haces para controlar el ida y vuelta de los motores?


----------



## gervit (Oct 24, 2010)

Gracias edix/09 x el dato de las lamparas pero todavia no se bien que lamparas usar, el tema de los led esta interesante tambien ya que podria hacer una matriz o usar rgb.
La idea mia tambien es usar materiales reciclados en lo posible ya que tengo taller de reparaciones hace mucho tiempo y han ido quedando aparatitos viejos descartados.
Ahi tengo motores, engranajes, leds de varios tipos, ic, etc.
Y lo que haga falta lo comprare.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 24, 2010)

> Vos sabes que no tengo ni idea en que frecuencia estan los pwm, en cuanto pueda me pongo a investigar.


Bueno  sino cuando pueda lo voy a armar y veo.



> Fernandoae, ya armaste el efecto agua? funciono? mi duda es que el calor de las lamparas derrita el plastico.


Todavia no lo armo, pero funcionar funciona.. no es un efecto complejo, va un disco enfrentado con el otro en un eje donde giran sueltos, de ahi con dos correas se hacen girar uno para cada lado con dos motorcitos.
Despues de un lado va el led y del otro un lente, lo que hay que ir probando es el tema de las distancias de las tres cosas, el led, los discos y el lente.

Respecto a lo de la temperatura voy a usar leds de 5W-10W por lo que no hay problema, si se usaran lamparas incandescentes creo que tampoco... un buen cooler y ya está.



> fert, los galvos que construiste, como haces para controlar el ida y vuelta de los motores?


Volviste!  esos los movia con un amplificador de 2W, pero... hay un pero... tengo pensado hacer algo con un par de operacionales para poder alimentarlos con DC y ubicarlos a gusto, con un ampli no se puede porque filtran la continua (igual es sacarles el capacitor de desacople y listo).
La verdad que andan muy bien, mejor que los discos porque son muchisimo mas rapidos al tener menos inercia. Se podrian obtener resultados mas profesionales e incluso graficar si se le pone realimentación con un sensor de efecto hall.
Otra cosa mas que estoy viendo es como unir varios lasers para sumar la potencia, voy a pedir cuatro punteros de 50mW, es con vidrios a 45º pero no se si funciona con cualquiera.



> ya que podria hacer una matriz o usar rgb.


Es una buena idea, se puede hacer algo de eso con un pic 12F675 y Shift registers para manejar muchos leds con solamente 3 pines.


----------



## cordobe (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola Muchachos!! Hace un tiempo que sigo este hilo de conversacion, porque me interesa muchisimo el armar un receptor (o demultiplexor) de 3 o 4 canalaes DMX para usarlo con LEDs. La cuestion es que no he encontrado algo que realmente se vea completo, porque lo que a propuesto *Gervit* por ejemplo, que parece el mas completo de todos los proyecto que vi, le falta la parte de como asignarle el NUMERO de Canal DMX, cosa que usualmente se hace desde un DIP-SWITCH o por medio de teclas. 

Gervit podes aclarar esto?? ¿¿Alguien tiene un circuito mas sencillo y que se le pueda asignar el canal DMX por software y no por Dip-Switch??

Gracias a todos por sus aportes!! Este foro es excelente gracias a ustedes!!!


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 24, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Es una buena idea, se puede hacer algo de eso con un pic 12F675 y Shift registers para manejar muchos leds con solamente 3 pines.


 
Shift registers=registro de desplazamiento, no?

Yo probé un circuito de esos:
http://fuhrer-luftwaffe.blogspot.com/2009/12/conversor-total.html

y la verdad me decilucionó el no haber podido hacer andar bien. capaz que algun dia de esta semana lo revise por ultima vez pero no se porque.

este con solo 2 cables manejabas todo: datos y clock

fer son fáciles de conseguir los led de alta potencia?

un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 24, 2010)

fer, me parece que lo de sumar hacees de laser interviene la longitud de onda, los espejos tienen que ser de ese determinado tipo de longitud de onda, no pueden ser cualquiera. ojo, me parece no mas

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 25, 2010)

Algo vi por acá
http://hacknmod.com/hack/fantastic-diy-7-color-laser-tutorial/
http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhgD0G9KFIGhFX5clWAZBxQ7PqHMFA
http://hacknmod.com/hack/how-to-pocket-size-7-color-laser-with-spiro-projector/
Parecen los espejos esos que vienen en los pickups lásers de las lectoras  



> Shift registers=registro de desplazamiento, no?


Exactamente. y es cierto, se puede manejar con dos... no hace falta en este caso un tercer pin porque son leds y no se necesita el "enable". Que problema tenés?
Yo los leds de alto brillo los compro en D-LED o en LA CASA DEL LED por internet, te los envian por correo y los pagas cuando te llegan.Tienen hasta de 500W, no se si te alcanza


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 25, 2010)

claro fer, esos espejos hacen esa funcion, pero la longitud de onda algo tiene que ver, por que a mi no me funco


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 25, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Exactamente. y es cierto, se puede manejar con dos... no hace falta en este caso un tercer pin porque son leds y no se necesita el "enable". Que problema tenés?
> Yo los leds de alto brillo los compro en D-LED o en LA CASA DEL LED por internet, te los envian por correo y los pagas cuando te llegan.Tienen hasta de 500W, no se si te alcanza


no se. es medio raro como anda. en la semana, cuando tenga un tiempito lo vuelvo a probar y te cuento que tal.

Cuanto te cobran el envio? ahora me voy a fijar cuanto salen los leds porque me suena haber visto la pagina de ese negosio

un saludo


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 26, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> La verdad que andan muy bien, mejor que los discos porque son muchisimo mas rapidos al tener menos inercia.



El efecto logrado es genial, me arme el motor con los imanes y espejo en menos de 10 minutos, mañana mismo comprare un laser por que el que tenia se me quemo  pero se ve que funciona muy bien, gracias por compartir


----------



## gervit (Oct 26, 2010)

cordobe dijo:


> Hola Muchachos!! Hace un tiempo que sigo este hilo de conversacion, porque me interesa muchisimo el armar un receptor (o demultiplexor) de 3 o 4 canalaes DMX para usarlo con LEDs. La cuestion es que no he encontrado algo que realmente se vea completo, porque lo que a propuesto *Gervit* por ejemplo, que parece el mas completo de todos los proyecto que vi, le falta la parte de como asignarle el NUMERO de Canal DMX, cosa que usualmente se hace desde un DIP-SWITCH o por medio de teclas.
> 
> Gervit podes aclarar esto?? ¿¿Alguien tiene un circuito mas sencillo y que se le pueda asignar el canal DMX por software y no por Dip-Switch??
> 
> Gracias a todos por sus aportes!! Este foro es excelente gracias a ustedes!!!


 
Efectivamente al circuito demultiplexor que subi le faltan varias cositas, como los dip-switch y tambien estaria bueno agregarle mas cositas como display por ejemplo.
Asi como esta funciona y me sirve y si comparas con lo que cuesta uno comprado...
La cuestion es que tengo que ponerme a estudiar mas el tema de la programacion de pic y no he pódido pero es la idea seguir mejorandolo y si alguien ayudar bienvenido sea.

No se bien a que te referis con cambiar la direccion dmx desde software porque eso  se puede hacer y si queres te digo que linea de programa esta la direccion dmx para cambiarla a gusto.

Gracias fer por lo del efecto agua, me interesa, si tenes fotos cuando lo termines.

¿Saben que transistores se pueden usar como driver para leds de 3W? ¿Tienen algun circuito armado para eso? 
es para usar directamente desde la salida pwm del pic
Gracias


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 26, 2010)

hola mariano el envió es depende tu localidad... y paquete...

gervit unas paginas atrás Fernando creo que postio driver de 3w y de 5w para led fíjate... correjime si no es así fernando...

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 26, 2010)

> ¿Saben que transistores se pueden usar como driver para leds de 3W? ¿Tienen algun circuito armado para eso?
> es para usar directamente desde la salida pwm del pic


Con alguno de 3A estás sobrado, lo que si no se si el pwm del pic es algo constante... el problema es que es muy dificil mantener el pwm por soft mientras se reciben los datos del dmx... yo vi un loco que usaba una tecnica media rara para mantener el pwm funcionando mientras recibia datos por rs232.. hay que recordar que los pics no son multitarea  para eso me parece que esta la segunda etapa.
No es algo tan complejo hacer un driver para leds controlado por una tensión dc... denme un año o dos y lo diseño  no.. cuando tenga un rato me pongo y veo como es, tengo un par de circuitos que podrian servir haciendoles unas modificaciones.



> No se bien a que te referis con cambiar la direccion dmx desde software  porque eso  se puede hacer y si queres te digo que linea de programa  esta la direccion dmx para cambiarla a gusto.


Se refiere a poder modificar la dirección dmx con dipswitch, capaz que se puede meter alguna rutina en el pic antes del comienzo de lo del dmx que use las salidas para los leds como entradas y de ahi tome la dirección...


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 26, 2010)

Fernando, como te andan los motores dc con el ampli y el laser, estuve viendo en tu canal de yt y solo vi los efectos laser con los discos rígidos, alguna ayuda porfavor 

gracias 
saludos


----------



## gervit (Oct 26, 2010)

La salida pwm del pic es constante no varia, es decir no hay parpadeo o algo parecido si a eso te referis y voy a probar usar esas salidas pwm ( sin convertir a dc) con unos tr que pueden ser mosfet alimentados con 12v. Luego les cuento que paso.
Es constante (el pwm) porque ya probe usar directamente las salidas del 16f628 a leds comunes con resistencia y funciona muy bien, no hay parpadeo.
Esto lo probe con la consola y la pc con interface.
El circuito y el programa del demultiplexor son simples pero funcionan muy bien, quedan las mejoras para mas adelante, como los dips-swicht, por ejemplo.
La parte que convierte pwm a dc no hace falta usarla para los leds, se puede usar directamente con algun driver, voy a probar.
En cuanto pueda subir algun video lo voy a hacer para que lo vean.
La idea es hacer algo asi pero con tr de mas potencia.

Si observan bien se puede usar directamente la salida pwm sin necesidad de convertir a dc

Creo que ya conocen esta pagina pero por las dudas aqui va de nuevo: http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/picprojects.htm

En estos archivos esta la respuesta, no nos compliquemos.

Otra idea interesante seria programar el pic 16f628 para que cuando querramos funcione en modo automatico como lo hace este proyecto de esta pagina  o que funcione en modo dmx.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 26, 2010)

Y bien... pero sin láser porque se me rompió cuando lo quise acortar  la verdad que es mucho mejor que los discos. Video no hice porque no alcanzé, se me rompió antes...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 26, 2010)

lo quisiste acortar??? acortar??? no entiendio??


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 26, 2010)

A ok, pasa que hice los mismo que tienes en imágenes mas atrás, pero no me gusta lo que refleja  ahora igual depende de la canción que suene, otra cosa, ¿se podrá hacer audio-rítmico?

saludos desde chile


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 26, 2010)

> pasa que hice los mismo que tienes en imágenes mas atrás, pero no me  gusta lo que refleja  ahora igual depende de la canción que suene,  otra cosa, ¿se podrá hacer audio-rítmico?


Emmm... al estar conectado al amplificador ya es audiorritmico!
Y que es lo que no te gusta? porque no entendi muy bien


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 26, 2010)

Por ejemplo, cuando suena una canción cualquiera, no se ve igual que al que tu tienes en el vídeo, y proyecta en la pared, digamos como unos círculos o cuadrados que vibran, no se si me especifico bien  eso no me gusta, no se ve igual que en este vídeo










pensé en mesclar un motor con un disco rígido, para ver si el resultado se ve mas "bonito" 

y lo rítmico, no me especifique, que sea por mic


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 26, 2010)

Te cuento un secreto pero no se lo digas a nadie dale?  en realidad eso no es con "musica" el sistema es el mismo pero es un archivo en mp3 que tiene señales senoidales, triangulares, diente de sierra, etc. a diferentes frecuencias... mezcladas, con efectos de volumen, balance de izquierda a derecha...
Por eso se ve tan lindo, busca sobre las figuras de lissajous, eso es lo que ves en el segundo  los habia hecho con el evaluador de expresiones del GoldWave. Hacelo con motores nomás... los discos son mas grandes y lentos, podes hacer lo mismo con cualquiera de los metodos.


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 26, 2010)

Que buena 

Solo son sonidos raros? lo probare mañana ya, porque tengo sueño y me ire al tuto 

eres tan seco men 

muchas gracias 

Como haces esos sonidos? disculpa pero no se XD busque pero no entendí


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2010)

Acá subo un programa que sirve para generar frecuencias en tiempo real, con un ejemplo bien sencillo... si lo quieren aprender a usar está con manual


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 29, 2010)

Fernando, muy buena tu ayuda, al final lo deje con un disco rígido ubicado de forma horizontal, y el motor dc en vertical, ahora es mejor el efecto logrado  me has ayudado bastante, lo repito muy buena ayuda, se te agradece por la buena disposición y a responder lo mas rápido, muchas gracias.

Saludos desde Chile


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 29, 2010)

Otra cosa que podés hacer es poner capacitores en serie con un motor e ir probando


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, lo probare y te cuento, gracias

saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 29, 2010)

gente les comento que terminé mi cabezal movil. Por ahora esta TODO manual. Boton arriba, boton abajo, boton derecha, boton izquierda para motores. En las luces, primero un selector de DC o pulsos (con un 555 y velocidad variable con un pote) y de ai se distruibuye a cada entrada de los interruptores de las 4 luces, de ahí, directo al cabezal.

Tiene 2 Fuentes iguales pero separadas (motores una y luces otra) ya que el alto consumo de los motores (comprarando con las de 1 led) me producia un "bajon" en las luces, y cada vez que se movia, se apagaban las luces. De esta manera armada, problema mas que solucionado.

Mañana si dios quiere grabo un videito y se los subo. Los resultados supreraron mis expectativas. Tiene muchisima agilidad para los movimientos.

Un saludo!

PD: cuando pueda armar el progamador y comprarme unos pic, fer te pido una mano para las secuencias. Pero esto, a mediados de diciembre debido a 2 cosas: falta de tiempo y $$$.


----------



## atodogas (Oct 29, 2010)

ayuda urgente. como hago galvos q*UE* no sean con motores


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 29, 2010)

Y eso se puede hacer, como sin motores??
no entiendo :S


----------



## atodogas (Oct 29, 2010)

es decir, e visto varios modelos con bobinas y 2 imanes de neodimio pero no se como hacer las bobinas


----------



## gervit (Oct 30, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> gente les comento que terminé mi cabezal movil. Por ahora esta TODO manual. Boton arriba, boton abajo, boton derecha, boton izquierda para motores. En las luces, primero un selector de DC o pulsos (con un 555 y velocidad variable con un pote) y de ai se distruibuye a cada entrada de los interruptores de las 4 luces, de ahí, directo al cabezal.
> 
> Tiene 2 Fuentes iguales pero separadas (motores una y luces otra) ya que el alto consumo de los motores (comprarando con las de 1 led) me producia un "bajon" en las luces, y cada vez que se movia, se apagaban las luces. De esta manera armada, problema mas que solucionado.
> 
> ...


 
Hola mariano22, con que controlas los motores y los leds? podras subir algun circuito?
Y ya que te he pedido tanto si podes mostrar mas detalles de la parte mecanica ya que para las manualidades soy bastante duro.
Espero el video tambien.
Gracias.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 30, 2010)

gervit dijo:


> Hola mariano22, con que controlas los motores y los leds? podras subir algun circuito?
> Y ya que te he pedido tanto si podes mostrar mas detalles de la parte mecanica ya que para las manualidades soy bastante duro.
> Espero el video tambien.
> Gracias.


 
es que no hay circuito alguno. son solo conecciones entre interruptores. Cosas re simples. Lo detallé antes. si no se entiende algo diganme.
Los motores y luces son solo botones. todo mas que manual. Tambien lo detallé antes.
Para cada motor hay 2 interruptores con un  relé doble inversor para la direccion.

Fotos las unicas que tengo y puedo dar son las que postie antes. ya que si quiero sacar mas fotos, tengo que desarmarlo.

un saludo


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 30, 2010)

jaja gervit eso ue te aclaro fernando del lazer esta al principio del post, mariano en que quedaste? yo despues subo algunos de los efectos que estoy asiendo ok... un video no podes mostrar je... yo tambien si queres te ayudo con la secuencias... 

y vos fer que estas armando ahora???

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 30, 2010)

> y vos fer que estas armando ahora???


Una cortadora de hilo caliente, para hacer plantillas en acetato para aerografia (imprimo y despues corto)... estoy con el modding y trabajando con mdf (cajas, servilleteros...etc) para pasar el rato. Y de iluminación... un controlador rgb que maneje color e intensidad con dos entradas de 0V a 5V. En cuanto lo tenga terminado subo todo junto


----------



## gervit (Oct 30, 2010)

Fernandoae: Y como va el efecto agua? ya lo terminaste?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 30, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Una cortadora de hilo caliente, para hacer plantillas en acetato para aerografia (imprimo y despues corto)... estoy con el modding y trabajando con mdf (cajas, servilleteros...etc) para pasar el rato. Y de iluminación... un controlador rgb que maneje color e intensidad con dos entradas de 0V a 5V. En cuanto lo tenga terminado subo todo junto




aguante la aerografiada cara...ncho


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 31, 2010)

edix/09 dijo:


> mariano en que quedaste? yo despues subo algunos de los efectos que estoy asiendo ok... un video no podes mostrar je... yo tambien si queres te ayudo con la secuencias


 
como decia, ya tengo el cabezal en funcionamiento, en un ratito armo el video y lo subo. Pero tambien estoy armando un ampli de 5w en 8ohm para una guitarra electrica.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 1, 2010)

gervit dijo:


> Fernandoae: Y como va el efecto agua? ya lo terminaste?


No lo terminé pero funciona, ya hice la prueba con el led, los dos cds pintados y un lente  Tengo ganas de ponerle un pwm para poder ajustar la velocidad de los motores que mueven los discos a gusto.


----------



## gervit (Nov 1, 2010)

Fernandoae cuando puedas subite unas fotos tengo ganas de armas el efecto agua.
Gracias.
Calculo que para mejor efecto ( agua)los discos se tienen que mover muy despacio, no?


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 3, 2010)

Gente aca les mando el videito que prometí del cabezal movil.esta puesto a la luz para que se vea bien todo. Pero en la oscuridad se ve genial.





 
Al principio muestro las luces, pueden ser fijas o con pulsos (variables, se muestran con la luz roja) y despues los movimientos. Pero va todo convinado a la vez.

Espero que les guste. Admito sugerencias y comentarios positivos y negativos, si se decea este ultimo, hacerlo con delicadeza.
No es nada profecional lo que tenia pensado. Solo algo barato (85% reciclado) y simple.

Un saludo!


----------



## cryingwolf (Nov 3, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> Gente aca les mando el videito que prometí del cabezal movil.esta puesto a la luz para que se vea bien todo. Pero en la oscuridad se ve genial.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAf-giKYf54
> 
> ...




buenisimo tu trabajo. tenia en mente hace tiempo hacer algo parecido. te quedo muy bien.

una unica critica constructiva, los movimientos deberian ser mas lentos. quizas cambiando la reduccion o la velocidad de los motores. pero bueno. asi te quedo barbaro.

saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 3, 2010)

los movimientos pueden ser mas lentos. en el video trabajan a 12v pero se pueden bajas hasta los 7v porque a menos voltage que 7v, no funcionan los reles del cambio de giro. igual con 9v anda geniales. pero yo siempre los uso a 12v ya que lo manejo asi, con movimientos rápidos.

igual con la luz no se nota tannnto la velocidad.

un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 3, 2010)

pero esta buenisimo negro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

que le faltaria!!! que sea mas grande y con unos bueeeeeeenos leds!!!! YEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 3, 2010)

gracias por la apreciacion zeta.

pero cuanto mas grande queres??? ajajaj a mi me parece de buen tamaño, estaria serca de una escala 1 en 4 de uno tamaño grande de los comerciales. 
repito, ubiera armado uno mas grande, pero costaria mas y no es mi objetivo. el tema es tener algo bueno y sorprendente pero barato. te digo que en un dormitorio anda como uno profecional en un salon.

ah me olvidé de decir que falta el 4017 para el cambio entre los 4 colores pero ando con problemas y los planteo ya que estoy (por si alguien se le ocurre algo)..
tengo la salida de tension del 4017, pero esta, conecctada a los leds es muy baja... solucion..transistor. pero cual¿ tip31? 2n3055? probé con 2n3904, bc547, bc548 y nadaa..
a las luces tienen que llegar 12v. cada luz son 2 secciones paralelas de  3 led en serie (6 led) menos el verde que tiene solo 3 en serie.

un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 3, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> gracias por la apreciacion zeta.
> 
> pero cuanto mas grande queres???




asiii de grande!!!!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.ah, no me podes ver?mmmmm deja, le pido ayuda a giovanni dos santos

asi de grande







jajajajajaja

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 4, 2010)

> que le faltaria!!! que sea mas grande y con unos bueeeeeeenos leds!!!! YEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


Y un buen LENTE para que con humo se vean haces de luz concentrada  

Ya tengo fotos del efecto agua y grabé el video del controlador rgb manejado por tensión... por ahi muchos dirán "para que sirve eso?", ni idea! para eso está la imaginación de cada uno! escucho sugerencias. A mi se me ocurren algunas cosas como conectarlo a un filtro y hacer que cambie de color al ritmo de la musica, ponerle una fotorresistencia y que cambie a lo largo del dia el color, usar un lm2917 y hacer un tacometro o velocimetro...

En cuanto edite los videos los subo, saludos gente.


----------



## gervit (Nov 4, 2010)

Muuyyyy bueno Mariano22!!! se ve muy bien. En serio que no tienes nada que envidiar a uno comercial.
Segun vi mas arriba todas las conecciones estan hechas con cables, no? tiene algun sistema para limitar los moviemientos asi no se enredan los cables?
Y las luces (leds) con que las estas controlando?

Espero las fotos y el video fernandoae.
Gracias


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 4, 2010)

fernandoae: ya lo dije! jajaja. no le puse lente porque me empeoraba el haz y ademas, no voy a poner humo en mi pieza, donde yo mismo duermo. Por eso descarté esa idea, sino lo hacia.

gervit. gracias por la apreciacion. Te comento:
Las conecciones al motor de arriba y a las luces, si, son todo a cables. El eje de arriba se aguanta hasta los 360º, el de abajo, unos 720º (2 vueltas completas). Me solucionó el inconveniente de hacer un sistema mas complicado.
Las luces las controlo por switch. Uno para cada color. el cambio que tiene, es que la entrada del switch puede ser de a pulsos (555 con pote para variar velocidad) o DC. Esto es lo que genera el entrobo o la luz fija.
No es nada del otro mundo. Los motores cambian el sentido con un relé doble inversor.

Cualquier cosa me avisan.

Un saludo


----------



## edix/09 (Nov 6, 2010)

muy bueno mariano ando medio corto de tiempo y hoy decidi mirar el foro... avansan rapido jajaja lo controlabas manualmente no?

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 6, 2010)

> fernandoae: ya lo dije! jajaja. no le puse lente porque me empeoraba el  haz y ademas, no voy a poner humo en mi pieza, donde yo mismo duermo.


Pero yo queria con lente y con humo 

Gente, lo prometido es deuda, mañana edito el del efecto agua y lo subo. Mientras vean el del controlador rgb manejado por tensión  costo = $12,90


----------



## SILCAMP (Nov 6, 2010)

Muy bueno el controlador Fer, ya subiste el circuito al foro?


----------



## Santee (Nov 6, 2010)

Fer, muy bueno tu trabajo, 

esperamos el agua ? 

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 6, 2010)

muy buenoo ferr... es a pic?

un saludoo


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 6, 2010)

Acá está el esquema y el hex para el pic 
El efecto agua ya lo subi, hay que esperar a que este listo porque lo subi en HD720 y demora un rato.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 6, 2010)

che, quedare como un b*****do, pero como es eso de controlador rgb por tension??


muy lindo el coso ese agua che!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 6, 2010)

Gracias! me alegro que te guste...
El otro aparatito es para manejar leds rgb por medio de dos tensiones de 0V a 5V...por ejemplo si pones dos potenciómetros con uno podes elegir el color y con el otro variar la intensidad de minimo a máximo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 6, 2010)

o sea que seria como un dmx la forma de control? por la similitud del pote solo lo digo


----------



## gervit (Nov 7, 2010)

Muy bueno el efecto agua.
El controlador rgb para led de que potencia esta calculado?


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 7, 2010)

> o sea que seria como un dmx la forma de control? por la similitud del pote solo lo digo


Emmm... algo asi, incluso se podria armar una especie de consolita con estrobo, un par de secuencias, chaser...



> Muy bueno el efecto agua.


Gracias  si necesitan un pwm facilito para no usar engranajes me piden y lo subo.



> El controlador rgb para led de que potencia esta calculado?


Ahh eso depende solamente de los transistores que uses de salida y la alimentación de las filas de leds... si querés algo realmente bestia usá 3 mosfets IRFZ44 y vas a tener unos lindos 50A por canal...


----------



## alexus (Nov 8, 2010)

para el efecto agua, yo agarraria un vidrio, y lo calentaria al rojo, o a donde llegue, sin que se derrita, y luego aplicarle alguna añilina en polvo!


----------



## gervit (Nov 8, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Emmm... algo asi, incluso se podria armar una especie de consolita con estrobo, un par de secuencias, chaser...
> 
> 
> Gracias  si necesitan un pwm facilito para no usar engranajes me piden y lo subo.
> ...


 

Si estaria bueno armar como una consolita 
Cuando puedas subi el circuito pwm. Gracias
Ok. Entonces puedo usar esos tr y alimentar los leds con 12V. ?
Gracias


----------



## Santee (Nov 8, 2010)

Fernando.. genial el efecto.

Cuando puedas subite el pwm, 

Gracias, saludos y suerte


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2010)

> para el efecto agua, yo agarraria un vidrio, y lo calentaria al rojo, o a  donde llegue, sin que se derrita, y luego aplicarle alguna añilina en  polvo!


Piromano!  la otra posibilidad es usar "laca vitral" es como barniz pero de colores y transparente.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VUYk6Q0y0Pk/SunoASQX9gI/AAAAAAAABKU/ofDUyzbEtw8/s1600-h/P1180160.JPG



> Si estaria bueno armar como una consolita


En cualquier momento me pongo y hago algo 



> Cuando puedas subi el circuito pwm. Gracias


Ver el archivo adjunto 20884
Ver el archivo adjunto 20883




> Ok. Entonces puedo usar esos tr y alimentar los leds con 12V. ?


Si, o mas chicos, todo depende de lo que quieras conectarle...


----------



## gervit (Nov 9, 2010)

Gracias fernadoae en cuanto tenga un tiempito me pongo a armar y probar.


----------



## Santee (Nov 9, 2010)

Muchísimas gracias, cuando pueda me armo el pwm, lo armaste ? anda ? 

suerte con tu proyecto,

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 10, 2010)

Si, andan los dos, el del 7414 esta bueno y se pueden armar varios en el mismo ic


----------



## Santee (Nov 14, 2010)

Genial, en cualquier momento compro las cosas y lo armo.

Saludos,


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO (Nov 15, 2010)

Chicos, primero Buenas noches, eh buscado leido, entendido, cansado de tratar de encontrar un adaptador usb, dmx, alguien que lo alla hecho podria subir el proyecto completo, soi de argentina, y si pudieron armar el controlador para los tachos tambien, me serviria, saludos, coordialmen lucas!


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Nov 15, 2010)

posteo la lista de materiales del estrobo ubicado aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/199107/ _ para quien le sea util.. y de paso si quieren ayudar y ver si esta bien la lista MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 23, 2010)

Yo sabia que algo se me iba a ocurrir con el controlador de 0V a 5V y acá está 



Esta conectado a la salida del equipo con un filtro que deja pasar ciertas frecuencias que todavia no calculé  con un pasabajos quedaría interesante.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Nov 23, 2010)

Exelente efecto fernando cuando lo tengas terminados y si queres compartirlo lo vamos a esperar con lo brazos abiertos, me gustaria hacer uno similar. Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Nov 29, 2010)

fernando siempre sorprendiendoooo jajaja....

saludos


----------



## xaviergarvi (Nov 30, 2010)

alguien tiene algo parecido al proyecto de fernandoae pero con un pic 16f84a en mi ciudad no hay el pic que usas y apenas estoy comprendiendo los rgb trabajando con pic se puede hacer pwm con este pic? gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 30, 2010)

Si se pueden hacer salidas pwm con ese micro, con cualquiera se puede en realidad, lo que no tiene es entrada analógica por lo tanto no es tan facil hacerlo


----------



## xaviergarvi (Dic 2, 2010)

que me dicen de hacer salidas con pic16f877a ? como se programa los comandos para pwm no los entiendo del todo que programa me recomiendan c++ ? o Mplab (para empezar por que soy novato en esto solo hice encendidos y apagados con leds en secuencia)


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 2, 2010)

Ninguno de los dos, empezá con PICBASIC que es muy fácil.
Acá tenés un ejemplo http://www.neoteo.com/8-canales-de-pwm-con-un-16f628a.neo


----------



## piovi (Dic 3, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Esto te puede servir http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/dmx/dmx688/index.htm
> También es con salidas PWM (pensado para usar con leds en Dc), hay que usar el esquema del mensaje #701 para conectar las lámparas...
> Rectificar los 220V y usar un mosfet es lo mismo que utilizar un triac  pero no se necesita detectar el cruce por 0.
> 
> PD: no nos pusimos de acuerdo para postear lo mismo



hola!! estuve viendo este proyecto y la verdad que esta muy bueno y es simple dentro de todo y muy explicado.. lo unico que el codigo hex esta como en una version demo sabes si anda igual?? que diferencia habra con el hex que te trae si compras el pic grabado? alguna posible solucion? desde ya muchas gracias y saludoss!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2010)

> Web demo release (fixed  						base address)


Eso debe ser, que tiene fija la dirección, solamente podés usar uno por cada universo dmx


----------



## edix/09 (Dic 3, 2010)

hola como están? si no recuerdan en este topic hable mucho de hacer un audio rítmico con puente h y todas esas cosas... bueno resulta que tengo 2 scanner dobles y lo desarme para ver los circuitos de control pensé que ivan a tener pic o algo asi pero resulta que tienen un ne555, capasitores, resistencias, pero no ocupan puntes para mover los motores me gustaría que me ayuden a recrear el circuito ya que por el tiempo que tienen los scan apena se notan los componentes... luego subo un vídeo de como andan y fotos...

saludos


----------



## RORO (Dic 6, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Yo sabia que algo se me iba a ocurrir con el controlador de 0V a 5V y acá está http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8xHiSiZmq0
> Esta conectado a la salida del equipo con un filtro que deja pasar ciertas frecuencias que todavia no calculé  con un pasabajos quedaría interesante.


 
Despues de mucho tiempo he vuelto a leer este interesante foro y las grandes ideas que se generan , mi felicitaciones a los genios
fernando he comprado en mi pais chile unos repuestos de tachos par 56 y 38 (las paletas donde vienen montados los led ,salen como 18 dolares aprox los mas pequeños) y con tu proyecto del rgb ritmico quede alucinado ,espero puedas compartir mas informacion al respecto 
ademas consegui en una desarmaduria un par de galvanometros que venian en un efecto laser junto con un emisor de 30 mv de color verde que funciona increible , publicare algunas fotos de los motores y espero su ayuada para lograr algo interesante


Un abrazo desde santiago de chile


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 6, 2010)

edix/09 a mi juego me han llamado jeje poné foto de la placa, de los dos lados!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 6, 2010)

En realidad no me gastè mucho con el audiorritmico, el negativo del altavoz va al negativo del circuito, el positivo a un diodo, una resistencia y de ahi a un capacitor con una resistencia en paralelo, los valores no los tengo porque fué un experimento.
Gogleen sobre filtros pasabajos y ya tienen un lindo efecto


----------



## RORO (Dic 7, 2010)

Amigo fer 
estos son los motores para el laser

tiene seis hilos cada uno 2 rojos que me parece ser los comunes ,uno amarillo ,uno cafe ,negro ,naranja y 2 rojos , la foto no es muy buena por que la tome con el celu , en el eje trae un iman que mantiene centrado el espejo , le puse 9 volt de una bateria y mavia el espejo , seri  genial tener un circuito para sacarle un buen provecho a estos motores y el laser de 30 mv que tengo que han dormido en una caja por mas de un año 

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2010)

Uh no me publicó lo que habia escrito, en resumen, son motores paso a paso bipolares


----------



## RORO (Dic 7, 2010)

Leyendo este post desde un principio de di cuenta de lo que mencionas , como puede hacer vibrar estos motores para crear algunas figuras , las que producen los osciloscopios se ven geniales al ser hechas por el as de luz del laser 

gracias por la respuesta


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2010)

Es el esquema que subí mas atrás, por eso no me deja volver a subirlo


----------



## edix/09 (Dic 8, 2010)

hola disculpen el retraso mañana subo la fotos de la placa y un video del funcionamiento...


----------



## RORO (Dic 10, 2010)

FER sera el post n 798 ?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 10, 2010)

Este es el esquema:


----------



## LuisElektro (Dic 10, 2010)

Wooow, hace muchos días que no escribía en el foro, fernandoae, el programa que me recomendaste para generas señales funciona muy bien para el láser, funciona filete!! ahora solo tengo que montar todo para que quede bonito  ajustar los motores dc, el láser y todo lo demás, muchas gracias por tu ayuda men! has sido de mucha ayuda.  !
Saludos desde Chile a tod@s l@s del foro!!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 10, 2010)

De nada! ahora esperamos las fotos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2010)

yo estoy a la espera de las fotos de edix/09


----------



## LuisElektro (Dic 11, 2010)

RORO donde adquiriste el láser, donde lo encontraste, yo igual soy de Chile, santiago, ¿hay algún lugar donde vendan circuitos desarmados, o malos, de repuesto o cosas así? te lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## covi (Dic 19, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Buenas gente! vieron que lindo efecto?
> http://www.wizzboy.ca/strobearray
> Si les gusta lo estudio un poco y les explico como hacer uno asi  saludos.



WOOOOOOOOWWW esta buenoo, decime como se hace!! esta muy bueno el efecto que logra, yo tengo un flash de 30 w, asique...


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 19, 2010)

Pero con uno solo no tiene mucha gracia  que es lo que queres hacer?


----------



## covi (Dic 22, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Pero con uno solo no tiene mucha gracia  que es lo que queres hacer?



sisi, tal cual. y no se puede hacer lo mismo, pero con leds blancos de alta luminocidad, aca en tres arroyos consigo leds de extra luminocidad, mucho mas fuertes. ¿se puede, fernandoae?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2010)

Si, con leds también se puede, si no sabés o no conocés a alguien que te grabe un pic se puede hacer con un 4017 y un lm555...  Que te conviene?


----------



## Santee (Dic 26, 2010)

Fernando es buena idea, sino manejarlos por lpt ! 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 27, 2010)

los días son muy largos en esta parte del mundo...


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 27, 2010)

Si es por lpt ya está más atrás 
Un circuito nuevo para  la colección:
http://www.instructables.com/id/A-Triple-Channel-Musicator-the-TriM/


----------



## Santee (Dic 27, 2010)

se me paso esa parte del hilo. igual era una opcion para los leds de covi. 

Saludos.
PD: es un audiorritmico de 3 canales el linck no ?


----------



## LuisElektro (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola chicos, hace tiempo que no escribía en el foro :/
bueno, ire al grano, hace poco hice un controlador rítmico rgb, y pasa que conecto muchos led y la luminosidad de los mismo disminuye, los tengo conectados a tres C945 (uno por cada color) y aun así baja la luminosidad

acá un vídeo subido por mi




espero alguna ayuda


----------



## Santee (Dic 27, 2010)

podrias subir el circuito ? 

Saludos.


----------



## covi (Dic 28, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> si, con leds también se puede, si no sabés o no conocés a alguien que te grabe un pic se puede hacer con un 4017 y un lm555... :d que te conviene?



gracias, ehh CREO que el lm555, se obtiene el mismo efecto?


----------



## LuisElektro (Dic 28, 2010)

Cuando tenga el circuito limpio (porque todo salio de la imaginación) lo subiré, tratare de hacerlo por livewire u otro conocido, pero por ahora esta el rítmico y el controlador en placa, las luces y el efecto estrobo están en protoboard, como sale en descripción del vídeo, cuando tenga algo de tiempo, terminare todo


----------



## Santee (Dic 28, 2010)

Dale,felicitaciones por el proyecto, muy lindo efecto. 

Saludos,  espero el cto !


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 1, 2011)

Hola, disculpas dj glen jajaja se me paso con todo estos de las fiestas y todo lo demas.... hoy acabo de desarmar otro de los que tengo misma marca y no tiene placa controladora ... voy a desarmar a los costados de la chapa aver si la encuentro y comento ok....

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 1, 2011)

jaja yo tengo un pin "modificado" al que le retiraron la electrónica... o sea que gira sin parar hacia un solo lado y tiene un espejo tipo escáner con un tope que lo abliga a girar hacia el otro lado... lo que me parece raro es que me lo cobraron más caro que los otros efectos sin modificar... que sí tienen la placa controladora... la cosa es que me gustaría que este modificado haga algo más... por eso me interesa tu circuito... al menos para controlar el espejo y por ahí cambiar la lámpara por un led rgb de buena potencia... ya veré que se me ocurre jeje...

lo que estoy haciendo en este momento es una consolita para no tirar tanto cable... o sea, controlar los efectos desde un tablero que trabaje con muy baja tensión de seguridad, con cable de red o algún multipar que es menos aparatoso y más barato que los cables de doble aislación (que habría que tirar uno por efecto) y en el otro extremo un panel con relés que ya manejarían 220v, cada salida con su fusible tipo capuchon y una llave térmica para protección emocional jeje... si a alguien le sirve posteo esta cosa... igual revisando todo el post, solamente con esta descripción me da vergüenza plantear algo tan simple.

... y hablando de cosas simples... tengo dos máquinas de burbujas que uso con detergente lavavajillas y funciona bien... pero después de funcionar un rato se hace espuma y ya no tira burbujas y al detergente le lleva varias horas volver a espesarse así que me preguntaba si un "flip flop" ayudaría a que esto no pase... o sea, una máquina se prende uno o dos segundos, al apagarse se enciende la otra por uno o dos segundos y así... la idea es no agitar mucho el detergente.


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 2, 2011)

como es lo del tope del tuyo? para que haga el contra giro digamos?


----------



## Dario (Ene 2, 2011)

hola luis.
que bueno esta tu audiorritmico rgb. ¿podrias compartir el circuito? otra cosita: ¿usaste leds rgb?
saludosss


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 2, 2011)

aca puse un videito...


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 2, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> hola luis.
> que bueno esta tu audiorritmico rgb. ¿podrias compartir el circuito? otra cosita: ¿usaste leds rgb?
> saludosss



cuando tenga el circuito limpio, lo subiré, lo otro es escanear la hoja donde tengo los circuitos, ahí veré lo que haga, ahora por tiempo y porque no estoy en casa, no lo puedo hace, y no son leds rgb, cada uno con su color, creo que lo escribí en detalles del vídeo en youtube  saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 3, 2011)

el motor que comanda el movimiento del espejo del artefanto de dj glenn es un simple motorcito de 220v(o 110v segun lugar). los mismos que se usan para mover las bolas de espejos de boliches. y cambia de sentido por que son sincronicos???? asincronicos?????? no recuerdo cual de los 2 tipos son. seria como los motores de las jugueras.

ese mismo motor se usa con un audiorritmico de un solo canal para invertir el giro de las luces de los pin

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2011)

El pin tiene un disco con espejitos que en este caso solo gira hacia un solo lado. Los otros tres que vinieron en el paquete tienen la placa audiorítmica que controla el disco con los espejitos. Decís entonces que si le pongo un audiorítmico de un solo canal voy a lograr que el espejo haga un movimiento más interesante que solo el de barredora? Probé jugar cortando la alimentación de forma intermitente y cambia de sentido cada vez que se vuelve a arrancar.

Las lamparas bipin de 220v/250w vienen en colores?

Estaba pensando en que quizas podría cambiar los espejitos por unos de mayor tamaño (15x15mm por ejemplo) y pegarle figuras caladas en vinilo... y reemplazar el espejo grande por tres o cuatro espejos como para hacerlo un poco más llenador.

Cualquier cosa que le haga a este efecto, después me gustaría hacerselo a alguno de los otros para tener dos iguales.


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 3, 2011)

aver muchachos no entendí, el motor que ocupa el efecto de glen para hacer la simulación de escaner es un motor que cuando se traba cambia de lado por su naturaleza nomas... no se si me explico...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 3, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El pin tiene un disco con espejitos que en este caso solo gira hacia un solo lado. Los otros tres que vinieron en el paquete tienen la placa audiorítmica que controla el disco con los espejitos. Decís entonces que si le pongo un audiorítmico de un solo canal voy a lograr que el espejo haga un movimiento más interesante que solo el de barredora? Probé jugar cortando la alimentación de forma intermitente y cambia de sentido cada vez que se vuelve a arrancar.
> 
> Las lamparas bipin de 220v/250w vienen en colores?
> 
> ...




exacto, si le pones una plaquita de audiorritmico de un solo canal quedaria como los otros, vos mismo hiciste la prueba, cortando la alimentacion y enseguida alimentandolo d enuevo, eso lo hace el audiorritmico. 

tengo de esos pines, como asi tambien los flower de psl y usan ese mismo sistema

las bipin no vienen de colores, si queres haces de colores anda a una casa donde vendan de esos efectos y pedi una parabloa de repuesto con los espejos de colores. o compra gelatina(film de color que aguanta el calor de las lamparas) de colores, pero eso sale mas caro que la parabola en si



edix/09 dijo:


> aver muchachos no entendí, el motor que ocupa el efecto de glen para hacer la simulación de escaner es un motor que cuando se traba cambia de lado por su naturaleza nomas... no se si me explico...




exacto, pero el motor del espejo, como cambiar el sentido del de adentro lo dije mas arribita. de todas maneras ese motor(traba/cambia de sentido) son los clasicos de efectos de ese tipo

saludos


----------



## Dario (Ene 3, 2011)

gracias luis, estare esperando ese circuito.  me impacto este vu-metro   que bueno que estaaa
saludosss


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 4, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> gracias luis, estare esperando ese circuito.
> saludosss



Mira encontré este en unos links que tenia guardados hace años 
espero que sirva mientras... no lo he probado, pero deveria funcionar 
saludos...

http://www.free-electronic-circuits.com/circuits/dancing-leds.html


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 4, 2011)

como se llaman los motores que cambian cuando se traban? jaja si luis esperamos el circuito audioritmico de led....

Esta

saludos


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 4, 2011)

acabo de postear uno parecido, es ritmico, se puede modificar para que sea RGB, lo que no tiene es el efecto estrobo  pero se puede agregar con un 555
saludos chicos...


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 7, 2011)

--------------------------------------------
Al fin hice el circuito  esta en LVW y funciona a la perfección, ahora si alguien me puede ayudar, ¿que tendría que cambiar para que fuera mas sensible la captación de sonido? :cabezon:

Aquí un vídeo del circuito funcionando





espero les guste, y me puedan ayudar con la pregunta, saludos desde Chile a todo, que estén muy bien y feliz año para todos, que sea de lo mejor... ChaO!!


----------



## Dario (Ene 7, 2011)

hola luis.
esta buenisimo tu estrobo audiorritmico.  ami me parece que si pones un pote de 220 k envez de uno de 10 k, la sensibilidad de entrada aumenta porque de esa manera, la ganancia del circuito aumenta.
en estos dias hago una pruebita de tu circuito y la subo en video. 
saludosss


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 7, 2011)

lo que se ve en el video es el mismo circuito que se adjunta? porque al simularlo funciona... distinto...


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 7, 2011)

si es lo mismo, solo que al simularlo no reacciona a lo que tengo en vídeo, por que? no tengo idea 
ahora solo falta hacer el rítmico para el motor, ya tengo pensado como hacerlo  
saludos desde Chile


----------



## g_carba (Ene 8, 2011)

Muy bueno el proyecto Luis... cuantos leds tiene? solo 3 como la simulacion o le has puesto mas, en el video parece q*UE* tuviera unos cuantos mas...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 8, 2011)

a todo esto... cuando vas a terminar de pegar espejitos en la bola? cuando hice la mía me llevó en total ocho días de pegar espejitos (de 15mm x 15mm) y digo en total porque la tuve varios meses por la mitad ya que me había ganado el cansancio jaja igual la usaba así y funcionaba bastante bien, pero pegar el último espejito fue una emoción increible jaja


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 8, 2011)

si ustedes ven el video en YT sale cuantos leds tienen

En este rítmico se utilizan:
- 741
- 4017 
- 555
- 3 x C945
- 6 led rojos
- 4 azules
- 3 verdes
- 1 mic
- cables
- Resistencias
- 2 Pot
- Condensadores
- entre otros

por ahora esta en protoboard y en placa pero espero pasarlo todo a placa y hacer un efecto interesante para proyectar en alguna pista de baile 

y la idea es hacer algo como esto





obviamente con muchos mas leds y una lupa para que se vean los puntos, cuando este terminado (que me va a tomar algunas semana por el tiempo que no tengo  ) va a quedar filete 

ya tengo visto el proyecto para el motor, con transistores para hacer un puente H y moverlo en ambas direcciones, con un 4017 o alguno similar, tengo el circuito en LVW, cuando este en mi PC lo subiré
saludos a todos 



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> cuando vas a terminar de pegar espejitos en la bola?
> cuando hice la mía me llevó en total ocho días de pegar espejitos (de 15mm x 15mm) y digo en total porque la tuve varios meses por la mitad
> igual la usaba así y funcionaba bastante bien, pero pegar el último espejito fue una emoción increible jaja



creo que me pasara lo mismo que a ti 
cuando termine mi bola voy a estar tan contento que no se que haré 
y a mi bola le pegué espejos de 15mm x 15mm ; 10mm x 10mm y de 6mm x 6mm
algo así, (viendo el globo terráqueo) 
por la linea de ecuador van los de 15mm
luego vienen los de 10mm
y en los polos norte y sur van los de 6mm
 creo que se entiende 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Encontre un video en YT y tome una imagen,miren...


Como se puede ver, aqui se ven
16 Leds Rojos
15 Leds Verdes
15 Leds Azules

y mi idea es hacer algo similar, ahora una pregunta, como aumentar la la potencia de los leds??
espero alguna respuesta 



D@rio dijo:


> hola luis.
> esta buenisimo tu estrobo audiorritmico.  ami me parece que si pones un pote de 220 k envez de uno de 10 k, la sensibilidad de entrada aumenta porque de esa manera, la ganancia del circuito aumenta.
> en estos dias hago una pruebita de tu circuito y la subo en video.
> saludosss



muchas gracias por tu respuesta, lo tendré en cuenta y cuando tenga un tiempo y valla al trabajo de mi viejo, experimentare lo que dices, muchas gracias
saludos...


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 9, 2011)

hola luis, yo tambien tengo ganas de hacer un escaner como el que mostras pero se me hace muy difícil hacer el movimiento del espejo de arriba porque los movimientos que obtengo son muy simples... ahora toy viendo en una secuencia programada por pic para ver si genero un movimiento mejor...

Otra cosa nadie me aclaro como se llaman los motores que cambian de giro cuando se traban....

a y la potencia de los led si estan con sus respectivos voltajes y consumo no se puede ahumentar para que te quede una flor como la que mostras en la imagen o como la que proyectan los equipos led es necesesario tener espejos tipo fresney o un lente de una lupa de buena calidad....

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 9, 2011)

esos leds de la imagen me parece que no son colores fijos...


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 10, 2011)

como que no son colores fijos? y los motores gente como se llaman?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 11, 2011)

una de dos, sincronicos o asincronicos, son los mismos que si se les conecta y desconecta y se vuelve a conectar la alimentacion cambian el sentido


----------



## djwash (Ene 11, 2011)

Los leds que usan esas maquinas (y la mayoria que hacen puntos circulares) son leds de 5mm de alto brillo, y muy pero muy muy rara vez usan leds de 10mm de "825000 mcd" (lo dudo) son comunes en tachos PAR56/64.

Las lentes de fresnel son usadas en equipos de _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103727987-efecto-led-moon-tec-american-pro-_JM_.

Ese equipo el ROVER ADJ, usa una lente comun y corriente, que quiero decir con comun y corriente, que se obtiene el mismo efecto con una lupa que conpras en alguna importadora/libreria por $5 pesos la de 6cm de diametro, y por $8 la de 10cm de diametro...

Cabe destacar que son maquinas puramente chinas, y abaratan costos por todos lados, y no es muy dificil/caro conseguir efectos similares (casi iguales)...
Fabrique un par (14) de maquinas con leds las cuales ya no tengo en mi poder, usando como controlador varios 555/4017, todo muy simple y quedaron bien lindas...

Cualquier duda por aqui ando...

PD: Lo de si son colores fijos....SI!, Son colores fijos, predominan entre las maquinas BLANCO/ROJO/VERDE/AZUL y no solo son colores fijos, en este caso (y en muchos otros) los leds estan fijos tambien...


----------



## RORO (Ene 11, 2011)

LuisElektro dijo:


> RORO donde adquiriste el láser, donde lo encontraste, yo igual soy de Chile, santiago, ¿hay algún lugar donde vendan circuitos desarmados, o malos, de repuesto o cosas así? te lo agradecería mucho.


 

Hola , disculpa la tardanza en responder , lo compre en la calla san diego al llegar a eizaguirre , donde venden luces led , se llama toppo la tienda , es de unos chinos , solo venden los modulos laser mas la fuente , sale como 40 lucas chilenas , es verde de 30 mw 

saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 11, 2011)

Djwash ya que dijiste que fabricaste 14 equipos lumicos led... porque no publicas esquemas, imagenes o algo...

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Ene 11, 2011)

Aca dejo unas fotos, _hay mas en este tema_...

Dejo el PCB de la placa FLOWER, la cual no le doy uso aun...

Tambien de la placa para PAR56 a ver quien se le anima, tiene 171 leds...

Y por ultimo un controlador que ya no uso, es simple y habria que alinear los transistores en caso de querer poner cargas mas grandes, es de tres canales, secuencia los tres canales algo asi como 1-2/1-3/3-2/1/2/3, no se si me explico (creo que no). Usa TIP31/41, use esos por un tema de costo, me salian muy baratos.

Realiza la secuencia en modo normal (leds encendidos) y luego realiza la misma secuencia en modo flash (leds flasheando )
R19 regula la velocidad de las secuencias, R18 regula la velocidad del flasheo (cuando entra en modo flash).

Todo esta hecho con estos componentes comunes, se podria reducir el tamaño de la placa y numero de componentes usando PIC, pero, en ese tiempo no los usaba, y le puede servir a alguien que tampoco los use jeje

Arme otras maquinas tipo scanner, con ese mismo controlador, pero ya no tengo en mi poder, cuando me las traigan para hacerles algun service (se fueron contentas hace mas de un año y siguen andando como el primer dia...) les sacare fotos...
Se aceptan criticas, sugerencias, agresiones verbales...

Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 11, 2011)

miralo a dj wash era real lo que decias... yo tambien arme par56 y bañadores led... te pregunto ya que escuche armar escaner o scan o como le llames el movimiento para el espejo de arriba como lo realizas si pasas data mejor... saludos


----------



## djwash (Ene 11, 2011)

Me parecio que no me creias, algo asi es lo del scaner...

Eso y sumale un poco de creatividad y ganas...

Saludos...


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 12, 2011)

jajaja si esas ideas la tengo.... ahora toy biendo lo del motor asincronico jeje....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 12, 2011)

excelente lo de djwash.

edix/09, yo no se como se llaman estos motores, pero probá con los "sincro" de la rejilla de los ventiladores. Fijate que si paras la rejilla con con mano comienza a girar hacia el otro lado. Es más probable que lo consigas en una casa de repuestos de electrodomésticos que en una casa de electrónica o electricidad... es este mismo motorcito también al que si lo alimentas intermitentemente cambia el sentido de giro.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 13, 2011)

en las casas especializadas en estos efectos venden esos motores como repuesto, hace rato que compre el que tengo, pero no salian caros


----------



## djwash (Ene 13, 2011)

Los conozco como motor sincronico, tengo 12, y todos dicen sincronico, y todos hacen lo mismo, en la foto son los tres iguales, pero los demas son de diferente marca, y tienen menos ejes a la vista, pero al final todos hacen lo mismo, los trabas y giran para otro lado, los apagas y encendes y a veces enganchan para otro lado y a veces no...
Nunca compre uno, los tengo por que los fui reemplazando por algun motor mas controlable/rapido (DC con caja reductora o algo por el estilo). Pero por lo menos por estos lados es mas barato en las electronicas que en las casas de repuestos para equipos de DJ...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 13, 2011)

esos son los motores que vengo diciendo desde hace rato que se usan en los scan y en los espejos internos de los pines, con un simple audiorritmico de un canal. con solo eso ya se tiene un efecto de* [Cuidá el lenguaje]*. el mismo motor gira, si se traba el eje, gira pal otro lado. ese motor es el que preguntaba no se quien mas arriba, que le dije cual era y siguio preguntando, ahi tenes otra persona que te dice lo mismo


----------



## RORO (Ene 15, 2011)

LuisElektro dijo:


> --------------------------------------------
> Al fin hice el circuito  esta en LVW y funciona a la perfección, ahora si alguien me puede ayudar, ¿que tendría que cambiar para que fuera mas sensible la captación de sonido? :cabezon:
> 
> Aquí un vídeo del circuito funcionando
> ...


 

HOLA luis a que llamas LVW ,descarge el archivo que posteaste pero al abrirlo solo sale un monton de letras , me pegas una ayuda 

gracias y muy buen efecto


----------



## djwash (Ene 15, 2011)

RORO dijo:


> HOLA luis a que llamas LVW ,descarge el archivo que posteaste pero al abrirlo solo sale un monton de letras , me pegas una ayuda
> 
> gracias y muy buen efecto



LVW: LiveWire

Es un programa que permite crear y simular circuitos electronicos.


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 17, 2011)

RORO dijo:


> Hola , disculpa la tardanza en responder , lo compre en la calla san diego al llegar a eizaguirre , donde venden luces led , se llama toppo la tienda , es de unos chinos , solo venden los modulos laser mas la fuente , sale como 40 lucas chilenas , es verde de 30 mw
> 
> saludos



a dale, si conozco ese lugar, mi viejo trabaja por ahi cerca, igual vale por el dato 



RORO dijo:


> HOLA luis a que llamas LVW ,descarge el archivo que posteaste pero al abrirlo solo sale un monton de letras , me pegas una ayuda
> 
> gracias y muy buen efecto



Tal cual como dice djwash, un programa que simula


----------



## RORO (Ene 18, 2011)

ok me quedo claro 
gracias

luis 
tengo una paleta de un par 56 de led ,de led , me gustaria ver si la probamos con tu circuito y subimos luego el video al foro


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 18, 2011)

Bah! seria genial hacer eso, con gusto compañero 

Una cosa, si quieren modificar el circuito subido por mi (el archivo con extensión LVW), tienen que des-protegerlo, la clave es (obvio): forosdeelectronica (con minúsculas y junto) 
se me había olvidado hasta que yo quise modificarlo 
saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 20, 2011)

luiselectro no encontraste el verdadero plano del audioritmico que posteaste con el video?


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 21, 2011)

Gente acá les paso una consolita DMX de 6 canales con pic, está muy linda http://www.instructables.com/id/PIC18F-Based-6-Channel-DMX-Transmitter/


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 23, 2011)

edix/09 dijo:


> luiselectro no encontraste el verdadero plano del audioritmico que posteaste con el video?



Aaaa? no entiendo, el circuito? que cosa? lo que se ve en el vídeo es lo que yo hice, no entiendo


----------



## edix/09 (Ene 24, 2011)

hey luis el circuito rgb audioritmicooo! jeje no lo encontraste al original?

hey fernando no tenes cuenta en eso para subir el pdf al foro? y tendria un reseceptor de 5 canales o de 6 tambien estaria bueno.

saludos.


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 26, 2011)

A no entiendo 
tengo casi listo el... mmm... como llamarlo... proyecto!
solo falta montar todo y quedara filete, se ve muy bueno, hasta yo quede sorprendido 
apenas encuentre la cámara lo grabare, porque no se donde esta XD
saludos gente del foro


----------



## LuisElektro (Feb 1, 2011)

Wooow, termine el proyecto, quedo super lindo, cuando lo grabe lo subire...

Que paso con este post?? murio?? :S


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 2, 2011)

nonono no murió... al menos para mí. No dispongo de tiempo para llevar a la práctica lo que se vino proponiendo pero cada tanto le pego una leida completa a todo el asunto y cada vez que abro el correo espero encontrar notificación de respuesta a este tema. Quedo esperando tu... proyecto...


----------



## LuisElektro (Feb 2, 2011)

Wooow, me alegra saber que no murió 
Sisisisi cuando tenga la cámara lo grabare...
ahora pensando bien, lo podría grabar con la cam del pc 
:S no lo pensé antes 
y una pregunta, alguien de todos los que comentaron este post
(antes de que quedara, digamos lo así, inerte)
abran echo algún derby?
chao, saludos a todos


----------



## djwash (Feb 2, 2011)

LuisElektro dijo:


> abran echo algún derby?



Hecho o modificado??

Modifique uno, le puse led, quedomas o menos, no me convencio, igual ya no lo tengo :s...
Y estoy en plan de hacer uno tipo "Derby doble" pero no tan grande ni tan pesado... 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-105296897-american-dj-revo-sweep-rgb-dmx-efecto-a-led-_JM_

Saludos..


----------



## LuisElektro (Feb 2, 2011)

Un derby echo, uno artesanal  tengo las lupas de color que no se como se llaman 
faltan ahora, todo


----------



## djwash (Feb 2, 2011)

Y las lupas de color se llaman "lupas de color" jaja, hay unos vidrios que segun el angulo de la luz que los atravieza dan diferentes colores, creo que son vidrios dicroicos, pero no tengo ninguna intencion de usar vidrios o lupas de color, o lamparas incandescentes, a esta altura es complicarse la vida en vano, la que los precios de los leds son accesibles, la calidad de color y la duracion superiores, y de cantidad de luz, hay algunos que dicen que las lamparas son irremplazables, o que los leds no estan a la altura, por ej, de una lampara 24V/250W, etc, hay leds para todo, y la imaginacion/creatividad suman...
Y si la idea es *mucha pero mucha* luz, me quedo con las lamparas de descarga...($$$ :s)


----------



## LuisElektro (Feb 2, 2011)

quiero hacer un derby, como sea con cualquier tipo de luz pero que se vea bonito


----------



## djwash (Feb 2, 2011)

LuisElektro dijo:


> quiero hacer un derby, como sea con cualquier tipo de luz pero que se vea bonito



Mira estos videos: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=american+dj+under+the+hood&aq=f

Ahi te muestran maquinas comerciales con led, podes sacar ideas, estan buenos....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

de estos derby yo tengo un agressor (doble abanico creo que le llaman) y un musuhroom (igual al vertigo/a)... los dos funcionan màs o menos igual... dos lamparas que giran hacia un lado u otro alimentadas por medio de carbones directamente a 220v... si bien estos dos equipos trabajan de la misma forma, la diferencia en el efecto està en la disposición de los lentes... el mushroom es menos "llenador" pero más atractivo que el agressor.


----------



## edix/09 (Feb 4, 2011)

djwash... lo que te pregunte en msj anteriores era si tenias los planos o esquemas para pasarlos por aca para armar tu audioritmico rgb que tenia funcion de estrobo lo subiste en un videoo..

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Feb 4, 2011)

edix/09 dijo:


> djwash... lo que te pregunte en msj anteriores era si tenias los planos o esquemas para pasarlos por aca para armar tu audioritmico rgb que tenia funcion de estrobo lo subiste en un videoo..
> 
> Saludos



edix...

Me parece que estas un poco perdido, yo no he armado aun ningun audioritmico y no he subido nada en video propio...

Lo que parece que buscas es _esto_, en ese mensaje LuisElektro subio un video de algo audiorritmico, y tambien subio el esquematico, tenes que tener el LiveWire, con ese programa lo abris y ahi esta el esquematico...


----------



## LuisElektro (Feb 9, 2011)

Nadie tiene un derby que alla creado y quiera compartirlo??
nadie?? u.u
hay uno que encontre por ahi no se donde en este foro, pero no lo entiendo muy bien...
espero que este post no muera, por que lleva bastante tiempo como para que eso sucediera...


----------



## TitanAE (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola gente, hace un tiempito que estoy siguiendo este tema y la verdad que admiro los conocimientos de varios de los integrantes de este hilo, los felicito por todas las cosas que logran y gracias por transmitir esos conocimientos ya que me llevaron por buenos caminos.

No quiero extenderme tanto para no aburrir, quiero compartir un par de links de mi canal de youtube para mostrar un poco lo que he logrado gracias a uds.

Solo espero que a algunos les sirva de inspiración y que vean que se pueden lograr cosas muy copadas con un poco de maña y unos pesos.











Saludos!


----------



## phavlo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola muchachos, después de haber leido las 68 paginas del post, y al fin llegue .. arme el laser con los motores de DC que subio fernandoae (gracias fer por la info ) y se me muy bien aun con un laser de los chinos baratos .. pero me quedo una duda.. cuando dices que le agregas los diferentes tipos de ondas en formato mp3, le conectas los dos motores o a uno solo esas señales? y a los demas: Muy buenos sus trabajos, cuando sea grande quiero ser como ustedes . jaja

saludos a todos


----------



## TitanAE (Feb 18, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Hola muchachos, después de haber leido las 68 paginas del post, y al fin llegue .. arme el laser con los motores de DC que subio fernandoae (gracias fer por la info ) y se me muy bien aun con un laser de los chinos baratos .. pero me quedo una duda.. cuando dices que le agregas los diferentes tipos de ondas en formato mp3, le conectas los dos motores o a uno solo esas señales? y a los demas: Muy buenos sus trabajos, cuando sea grande quiero ser como ustedes . jaja
> 
> saludos a todos



phavlo
subí fotos de tu proyecto! así vemos como quedó, demosle un poco de vida a este tema que la verdad que salen cosas muy buenas.

Saludos.


----------



## LuisElektro (Feb 18, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Hola muchachos, arme el laser con los motores de DC que subio fernandoae (gracias fer por la info ) pero me quedo una duda.. cuando dices que le agregas los diferentes tipos de ondas en formato mp3, le conectas los dos motores o a uno solo esas señales? y a los demas: Muy buenos sus trabajos, cuando sea grande quiero ser como ustedes . jaja
> 
> saludos a todos



Si lo hiciste como el de Fernandoae, ese que ocupa un amplificador chico, debes de saber que tiene dos canales de audio, el izquierdo y derecho, y cada canal tiene una onda de sonido diferente para casa motor, no se si me explico bien, *[CHAT NO]* ejemplo: sonido derecho para motor1 y sonido izquierdo para motor2, así cada motor DC variara la velocidad y lo proyectado sera distinto, igual fíjate que Fernandoae subió un programa que genera sonidos, con ese funciona de las mil maravilla, pruebalo y nos cuentas 
saludos desde chile....


----------



## phavlo (Feb 18, 2011)

si lo use, tambien use un amplificador de pc con tda2822, nada mas que estan los dos canales puenteados, un solo cable va para el canal izquierdo y derecho, despues se lo voi a cambiar para que sea estereo, y las ondas del programa como se las aplico al mismo tiempo que la musica? o van derecho a los motores? 
cuando lo arme dentro de algun gabinete (en lo posible) trato de hacer algun video, por ahora lo probe asi no mas..

saludos y gracias !


----------



## LuisElektro (Feb 18, 2011)

Originalmente la idea es que sea "rítmico"... pero en realidad no es tan "rítmico" como se dice, la música no sirve para nada, es mejor aplicarle la señal de ese programa directo al amplificador... tienes que grabar los sonidos en formato MP3 y cargarlos a tu reproductor portátil, y de ahí conectarlo al láser...
en lo personal... creo que es mucha para tan poco 
Yo arme otro láser, creación propia (en realidad fue un experimento propio)... un poquito mas rítmico, no necesito nada de MP3 ni nada que genere señales, ni tampoco un amplificador, con el sonido ambiente funciona re bien, y con 3 pilas de 1.5V DC y sin nada de microcontroladores porque no se ocuparlos  ni nada complicado, veré si lo tengo por ahí y te paso lo que yo hice 

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 18, 2011)

DE NADAA  cuando te referis a los motores estás hablando de la idea esa de los imanes no?


----------



## phavlo (Feb 18, 2011)

si de esa misma forma, pero sin imanes, solamente los espejos en los ejes de los motores, y con unos pedacitos de palitos para que no se pasen, igual lo probé a lo bruto nada mas, no lo acomode bien ni nada, cuando tenga tiempo voy a trata de armarlo mas prolijo..


----------



## TitanAE (Feb 19, 2011)

fernandoae, tengo una inquietud y capaz tu o cualquiera que lea esto me pueda ayudar, hice un audioritmico con uno de los circuitos que han subido acá (el de plaquetodo el optoacoplado de tres canañes) y resulta que al principio andaba excelente, las luces daban muy buena luz y no era necesario poner los potes al mango para que prendieran, después de pruebas y mas pruebas, las luces empezaron a no prender fuertes (me paso mas con el de los graves) y ahora es necesario poner los potes en su recorrido total.
Alguien sabría decirme que puede ser?? ya cambié triac pensando que podría ser eso, también cambie opto y no he notado mejoras, puede ser algún capacitor?? sera poco 25v para estos??

Gracias de ante mano y un cordial saludo para todos.


----------



## edix/09 (Feb 19, 2011)

hola, tanto tiempo medio perdido andoo... si tenes rason djwash era lo de luis disculpaaa....


----------



## phavlo (Feb 19, 2011)

Lo pusiste al mismo volumen ? Yo tambien arme un audioritmico de dos canales, (el de pablin, aun que no lo crean funciona) y va variando la luz segun el volumen de entrada, hay tenes que ir jugando con los potes hasta que quede bien.


----------



## TitanAE (Feb 20, 2011)

Si si, misma fuente de sonido (una notebook) al mismo volumen, es mas, probé ponerlo enchufado en un par de parlantes de pc comunes y corrientes, y logro mejorar un poco, pero tampoco como al principio que andaba bien enchufado en la notebook.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 20, 2011)

Por las dudas no lo metas más directo a la notebook, la verdad no se cual puede ser tu problema. La salida de la nb anda bien?


----------



## TitanAE (Feb 20, 2011)

Si si, perfectamente, con la salida de la nb no hay ningún problema.
La verdad que me es un gran dilema, voy a ver si en esta semana consigo capacitores nuevos y pruebo, si tengo novedades no dudare en mantenerlos al tanto.


----------



## TitanAE (Mar 14, 2011)

Buenas noches muchachos, he vuelto, sin novedades del audioritmico ya que me entretuve con otro capricho que andaba con ganas de sacarme hacia rato, iba a invertir unos pesos en comprar una pero me he iluminador un poco y como todos sabrán hay que sacar el McGyver de adentro y ver que tiene uno en la casa. 
No voy a extenderme mucho, una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.







Saludos y espero que les guste!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 14, 2011)

McGyver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TitanAE (Mar 14, 2011)

Creo que el objetivo de todo este hilo era hacer cosas con lo que tenemos en casa, espero haber cumplido.
Tengo un par de ideas a futuro para ir mejorandola, por ejemplo, que alcanzada cierta temperatura de la caldera, una bomba prenda por determinado tiempo llenandola del liquido generador de humo (sin rebalsarla, por eso lo de "determinado tiempo", es casi imposible meter un control de llenado en su interior).
En único problema que tiene es que la primera vez que se prende debe calentar, y una duda que tengo es si se podría llegar a joder la resistencia al calentar sin liquido en el interior de la calderita, seria una lastima que se quemara.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola, recuerdo una forma parecida de hacer estas máquinas de humo. Para manejarla más a voluntad se puede usar una bonbita de esas que vienen o venían en los coches para lavar el parabrisas o *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* al que viene atras en moto... no se si todavía se consigue ni como vienen. Se bombea el líquido con esa bombita y pasa por una serpentina caliente que si no se calienta con una resistencia (de las que venden en las ferreterías para calentadores eléctricos) tranquilamente puede ser con una vela jaja y eso funciona... así que ya tenemos humo. Obviamente estamos lejos de apretar un botoncito iluminado pero es una solución que a muchos les dió resultado por aca hace varios años... además... no es nada que un selenoide de los que se consiguen en las casas de hidraulica no solucione... aunque haciendo números por ahi conviene más comprar una máquina ya hecha... yo tengo una elecom de las más chiquitas que compré hace unos 10 años y todavía la uso.... según el tamaño del salon a veces le pongo un ventilador y rinde más.


----------



## TitanAE (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn, exactamente, esa era mi idea en un principio la de las resistencias de calentadores, pero dado que mi viejo me ilumino con le existencia de la cafetera en nuestra cocina y dado que ya no se usaba por un desperfecto que tenia, me vino barbara para reciclarla y cumplir mi capricho. 
Tengo la bomba también que la misma usaba para hacer llegar el agua a la calderita, la cual pienso usar también, previo haber comprado un par de piezas de esas que se usan usualmente en estufas a gas, así ya la hago bien y no tengo que estar renegando en el futuro. Vamos a ver que sale...


----------



## TitanAE (Mar 23, 2011)

Buenas gente, como post anteriores comenté el audiorítmico marchaba medio medio, o sea, no mal pero no como en un principio. 
Visto y considerando que no encontré el problema lo hice de nuevo, jajaja. Y ahora si marcha 10 ptos!! 
Subo algunas fotos del modelo terminado...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60945412@N02/5554866218
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60945412@N02/5554282835

La verdad que me quedé muy conforme con el resultado obtenido, me maté para que quede prolijo el trabajo pero valió la pena. 

También realicé una interfaz para controlar 5 salidas de 220v a 1500w cada canal, para controlar con la pc o cualquier otra cosa que me mande 5v a las entradas de la misma. Multiproposito quedó el proyectito, también muy conforme con el resultado.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/60945412@N02/5554283599
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60945412@N02/5554866566
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60945412@N02/5554867006

Bueno, esto es un poco de lo que estuve haciendo...tengo otras ideas en mente que cuando vayan culminando iré compartiendo.

Saludos!


----------



## jovier (Mar 23, 2011)

esta padre mm y en que tiendas se consiguen los materiales?'


----------



## TitanAE (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola jovier, mirá, acá en la Argentina, más precisamente en la ciudad de La Plata, hay muchos locales donde venden cosas de electrónica, es cuestión de caminar un poco y conseguir buen precio. 
Las pcb son caseritas 100%, digamos que aprendí a dominar la técnica de la plancha ^^


----------



## jovier (Mar 23, 2011)

mm y tienen la lista de todos los materiales esque como yo soy nuevo en ing. y pues apenas soy pollito


----------



## TitanAE (Mar 23, 2011)

Tanto la lista de materiales como los circuitos están en este tema, posts mas atrás, te recomiendo que te los leas todos para ver cuales fueron las cosas que se trataron. Yo aprendí mucho de varios chicos que están acá, de proyectos que han realizado, y la verdad que se aprende y mucho.
Hay gente con mucho y poco conocimientos de electrónica, así que no te preocupes por eso, yo personalmente soy un simple aficionado a esto y lo hago como hobby.
Mi consejo...leete todo el tema este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------



## janston (Mar 31, 2011)

mariano22 dijo:


> ahh buenisimoo che!! ai te paso las fotos y el archivo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29914
> 
> ...



Hola. Tengo una consulta sobre ése circuito. ¿Me podrías decir el valor de R3? Me fijé como 30 veces y no dice. 
Saludos


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 1, 2011)

janston, mirá estuve analizando el circuito y me parece que esa resistencia no es muy significativa que digamos, porque viendo que las salidas de los Q, justo en ese Qa4 no hace falta un limitador de nada, son todos iguales.
me gustaría oír una segunda opinión al respecto porque capaz me equivoco en lo que digo, yo personalmente probaría no ponerla y ver que sucede, no creo que explote nada 
a parte en el archivo para el livewire no esta la resistencia, de alguna manera ese lvm avala lo que digo.

cualquier inquietud no dudes en preguntar.

Saludos!

volví, para autocorregirme 
la cosa es así, es necesaria la resistencia, lo corrobore con la simulación del lvm. el tema es que todavia no se su valor, estoy probando, cuando tenga novedades comento.
igual espero una segunda opinión como siempre, de la palabra de todos llegamos a buen puerto, nunca me gusto quedarme con la ultima palabra


----------



## djwash (Abr 1, 2011)

Con el valor de R3, podes ir probando, 10k Ω, 5kΩ, 1kΩ, 100Ω, anda probando y la primera que permita un correcto funcionamiento la dejas... No creo que ese valor sea critico...


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 1, 2011)

con resistencias de mas de 1k (EN EL LIVEWIRE) no prende en su máximo esplendor =P
y con menos de 1k es como que no llega dato a la primer entrada del segundo registro, no me fío mucho del simulador, abrí que probar con el circuito armado e ir variando. sera cuestión de probar.


----------



## janston (Abr 2, 2011)

Pude contactarme con quien hizo ese circuito y el valor de la R3 es 220Ω. Pero muchas gracias por responder. =)
Saludos


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 2, 2011)

excelente janston! me alegro que hayas podido solucionar el problema.
gracias por informarnos el valor de la resistencia ya que me viene bien porque estoy con ganas de hacer ese proyecto.
Saludos!


----------



## LuisElektro (Abr 7, 2011)

Chicos, chicas y todos...

acabo de crear un tema, ya que al parecer no existía, y es este
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/maquina-espuma-casera-54505/

una maquina de espuma casera, espero les guste


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola comunidad... me perdí un poco por el estudio, ahora volvi al foro y veo que tengo mucho para leer. En que efecto quedaron.


----------



## TitanAE (May 10, 2011)

Hola gente, quiero hacer un pequeño aporte que no había subido antes, son las pcb del audioritmico optoacoplado de plaquetodo, hay dos versiones, canal simple y 3 canales.
Espero que les sea de utilidad, están probadas y andando, así que no van a tener inconvenientes.

Un abrazo y que anden todos bien.

Editado:
Ahi subi el esquema...me colgué con eso 
Sepan disculpar.

Subo una foto la capa de componentes así se orientan en la ubicación de los componentes.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 10, 2011)

Buen PCB, pero... y el esquema??


----------



## mariano22 (May 12, 2011)

buenas!!
Como andan?
Queria comentarles que me pidieron que arme un mini secuenciador automatico para 3 luces Par 36 de 100 watt a 220v (de colores)
Y para no complicarla en nada, decidí usar un 555 (con una frecuencia de 0.14hz= mas o menos 7s entre cada pulso) y un 4017. Junto a unos diodos 1n4148, armé los pasos de cada secuencia. Bien simple!
Como interfase, un transistor BC548 y un relay. De ser que no tenga los relays a mano, usaria un Triac Tip226.

Este es el esquema, lo dejo en el livewire, para lo que lo usan, puedan ver como funciona:



Espero sus Comentarios y sugerencias, porque es mi primer secuenciador EN 220.(ya he armado otros pero a 12v).

Nada mas por decir. Gracias por su tiempo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 14, 2011)

¿Y por qué relés y no TRIACs?

Un optoDIAC con eso atacás el gate del TRIAC. Fiajte que con las velocidades que podés llegar a manejar, los contactos de los relés pueden no durar demasiado, además de que te van a dar una serenata de clicks.
Los cambios que necesitás hacer son pocos y sólo en la etapa de salida. O sea que si lograste que funcionara todo lo demás, lo que cambia es poco.

Fijate que en este mismo hilo (si no me equivoco) hay un audiorrítmico de Pablín con salida a TRIAC. Es básicamente la misma salida que te digo de usar.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (May 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Fiajte que con las velocidades que podés llegar a manejar, los contactos de los relés pueden no durar demasiado, además de que te van a dar una serenata de clicks.



Hace unos años hice algo asi con reles y duraron unos minutos con focos de 100W, lo mejor que paso fue que algunos se pegaron, y el ultimo rele, alcanzo tanta temperatura que se derritio mandando 220 para el lado del circuito, como no estaba en plaqueta, sino soldado a los cables, se movio y derritio el neutro, Temperatura+plastico+cortocircuito= desastre. 

No tenia termomagnetico, asique parecia una bengala dentro de una caja de madera audiorritmica, quise desenchufarlo y no pude, la toma se habia "soldado" asique lo deje nomas, creo que fueron 20 segundos mas o menos, luego de un silencio las risas, fue muy gracioso jaja.

Ahi aprendi que los reles ahi no van...


----------



## phavlo (May 14, 2011)

El audioritmico que dice Cacho de pablin, no esta aislado del circuito, ya hay un tema creado sobre ese proyecto con la salida de potencia aislada de los filtros..
saludos


----------



## TitanAE (May 16, 2011)

Acá encontré un claro ejemplo de lo que dice Cacho, yo lo usé para un audiorítmico y una etapa de potencia para comandar 5 reflectores desde el puerto paralelo y la verdad que anda de mil maravillas.

Dejo el link: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm

Circuito armado y testeado. Funcionamiento 100% garantizado, es más, cambiando los triac por algunos de más amperaje se pueden controlar cargas mucho más grandes. Los que yo hice manejan 1800w por canal.

Saludos gente!


----------



## mariano22 (May 16, 2011)

Bueno Antes que nada Gracias por responder!
Exactamenbte si. Me base en la salida del Secuenciador de 5 canales y 2 efectos de pablin por la parte de potencia. Pero no esta que paso el amigo TitanAE. Esta muy buena.
Voy a ver las modificaiones del circuito y hago el presupuesto. Ya que es para un amigo y tengo que ver si acepta el trato. 
Cualquier cosa les aviso y gracias por responder!!

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Cacho (May 17, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> El audioritmico que dice Cacho de pablin, no esta aislado del circuito...


Yo aclaré que iban con un optoDIAC.
El diseño que tenés en mente es el que usa unos BC54x para atacar los TRIAC 

La salida como la que te dice Titán es la que te decía yo, aislada y con un TRIAC. Más le vale a tu cliente aceptar el presupuesto, porque con relés te veo una corta vida útil.
Un TRIAC puede costarte 3-4 pesos y un opto 3 o 4 más. Un relé sale 4 o 5... No es una diferencia grande de plata.

Saludos


----------



## matias_2008 (May 17, 2011)

LuisElektro dijo:


> --------------------------------------------
> Al fin hice el circuito  esta en LVW y funciona a la perfección, ahora si alguien me puede ayudar, ¿que tendría que cambiar para que fuera mas sensible la captación de sonido? :cabezon:
> 
> Aquí un vídeo del circuito funcionando
> ...



que microfo usaste?, que diodos usaste?


----------



## phavlo (May 17, 2011)

Es verdad Cacho, pense que hablabas del audioritmico de 3 canales. je disculpa...

saludos


----------



## matias_2008 (May 17, 2011)

hola como podría hacer para conectar a la salida de linea de la pc el rítmico rgb+estrobo,ya que este se conecta a un micrófono, que hizo LuisElektro?


----------



## TitanAE (May 18, 2011)

mastias_2008, te cuento lo que a mi me parece, yo conozco dos opciones:

1- La que yo hice, es conectando la salida de un pc o equipo de música, a la entrada de audio del audirítmico. Link para que veas el que yo hice: http://www.youtube.com/user/SrTitanAE#p/u/6/dbB7z74JNyg esté es un vídeo de cuando estaba en desarrollo, la versión final actual es otra, pero es mas que nada para que veas el panorama.

2- la otra opción es con un micrófono a la entrada de audio del rítmico, ya ahí entra en juego un poquito mas de componentes (con el micrófono solo no alcanza) creo que era un micro, una resistencia y un capacitor, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco por favor.

post mas atrás subí la ultima versión de mi audioritmico, con las respectivas pcb.

Espero que te sea útil.


----------



## matias_2008 (May 18, 2011)

me podrían ayudar en este proyecto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/cambio-color-led-rgb-segun-golpe-56600/#post498542.

muchas gracias


----------



## TitanAE (May 18, 2011)

hace unos años me hice un probador de cables utp, y lo hice así como dice este link http://www.portalhacker.net/index.php/topic,62679.0.html

y estuve pensando hacer lo mismo que propones vos matias_2008 pero en este caso no seria audioritmico, hay un circuito en algún lado de este foro que subió fernandoae de un audioritmico con un 555, creo que se podría hacer la prueba con ese circuito junto con el 4017. 
otra idea que tuve fue probar mi audioritmico de 3 canales y enchufar la salida de los filtros en una matriz de led RGB y que cada canal a un color diferente, por ende cada vez que un canal largue un "golpe" se irán produciendo no solo los colores azul, rojo y verde, sino que cualquier combinación de estos.


----------



## LuisElektro (May 21, 2011)

matias_2008 dijo:


> que microfo usaste?, que diodos usaste?



esta todo mas atrás, solo tienes que leer......


----------



## Eloy94 (Jun 11, 2011)

hace dias que estoy mirando este tema y la verdad es muy interesante, entonces me gustaria saber si alguien podria facilitarme algunas fotos DETALLADAS de un "moving head" lo mas sencillo posible al poder ser hecho con materiales tambien lo mas sencillos posibles, he estado buscando por casi las 70  paginas que tiene pero no he encontrado esto que pido.
ma gustaria algo asi:






solo tengo una placa de led's (20 leds) controlados teledirigidamente ya que de estructura motores etc no tengo ni idea.
muchas gracias! y perdón por el rollo...


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola Eloy94

Te comento que yo armé uno de esos, no tan prolijo como ese pero anda muy bien. Aca te paso un video:





 
Es todo reciclado (menos los led que los compré), mayoritariamente saque todo de una videocassetera (el sistema de poleas y motor del eje iz-de, la base plastica) y alguna que otra cosa que tenia dando vuelta. (la "cabeza" son 2 partes de las cajitas de trafos, que tienen el enchufe incluido).

A la manera que lo hice yo, es bastante simple pero con sus restricciones. El eje arriba-abajo solo se mueve 300º, ya que los cables sino se traban y se cortan, y el eje iz-derecha, solo 2 vueltas por el mismo problema. Varios me aconsejaron ponele sensores pero me complicaba aún mas las cosas. 
El mio está manejado totalmente de forma manual. Boton izquierda, boton derecha, boton arriba y boton abajo (para los motores); y para las luces, un boton de Full (todas prendidas) y una llave selectora de Fijo-Strobo.

Aca te paso el esquema que use. Bien simple. 

Cualquier cosa me avisas. espero que te sirva.

Saludos!


----------



## Eloy94 (Jun 12, 2011)

muchisimas gracias mariano! las restricciones que me dices para mi son minimas.El esquema que me has pasado es justo lo que buscaba,lo necesitaba.
entonces dos preguntas que me hago ahora son:
como has conseguido mover toda la cabeza con motores de lectores (que parece que pesa lo suyo).
y como consigues que la cabeza de leds (arriba-abajo) se quede quieta en los grados que tu quieres.
por cierto perdoname pero no entiendo lo de las cajitas de trafos...
muchisimas gracias!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 12, 2011)

Retrocediendo, y disculpen por el sacon de onda...

Compré unos scan flower en Mercado Libre. La verdad que estan para restaurar. Dos estan bastante completos, salvo que el disco de colores gira constantemente. Tienen un sensor óptico para que se detenga en unas perforaciones del disco... pero luego no vuelve a arrancar (a menos que se le de un empujoncito). Todos los circuitos integrados tienen numeración borrada así que voy muerto si quiero levantar el circuito. Por esto quiero dejar la electrónica que tiene tal cual y hacer un circuito a parte solo para controlar la rotación de colores...

La idea es que cada cuatro golpes cambie de color... así que de momento hay un pre de micrófono con un cd4017 y hasta ahí todo bien. Ahora, más allá de la duración del pulso larga o corta) quiero que se posicione correctamente en el siguiente color... así que ahí entra este sensor... pero no se como usarlo.

Ideas bienvenidas...


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 12, 2011)

Eloy94 dijo:


> como has conseguido mover toda la cabeza con motores de lectores (que parece que pesa lo suyo).


Una imagen dice mas que 1000 palabras:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/370175/ _ 


> y como consigues que la cabeza de leds (arriba-abajo) se quede quieta en los grados que tu quieres.


 
Es el mecanismo de la foto. Con el espiral. Eso permite que queden quietas. El eje iz-der. despues de la correa, usa el mismo sistema que el de arriba.




> por cierto perdoname pero no entiendo lo de las cajitas de trafos...


 
http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000620/Images/29/genesis_1_ac_adapter.jpg&imgrefurl=http://valentinogeneralgoods.com/ViewProduct.cfm%3FID%3D743422&usg=__8r-l2T-5JOvQuebbsxInATV6wy8=&h=400&w=400&sz=17&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=8mNMlgzflcom4M:&tbnh=115&tbnw=116&ei=gFL1TeaHPI6Wtwe33KH0Bg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dac%2Badapter%26hl%3Des%26rlz%3D1T4ADFA_esAR420AR420%26biw%3D1003%26bih%3D508%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=453&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0&tx=63&ty=66

Esas son las cajitas. Use de 2, la parte de la cajita que no tiene el enchufe. Con cualquier cajita plastica te anda bien.

La estructura en U que sostiene la cabeza es de fibro facil, recubierta con una placa de aluminio del grosor de una hoja, muy liviana y resistente.

Saludos


----------



## Eloy94 (Jun 12, 2011)

mil gracias mariano tengo todo lo que necesito.
muy bueno el mecanismo para mi gusto muy bien encontrado.
a ver si soy capaz de hacer algo parecido.
muchisimas gracias!! 
por cierto gracias por aclarar el material de la estructura en U.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Retrocediendo, y disculpen por el sacon de onda...
> 
> Compré unos scan flower en Mercado Libre. La verdad que estan para restaurar. Dos estan bastante completos, salvo...


¿Fotos?

Saludos y caracteres


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 12, 2011)

Eloy94 dijo:


> mil gracias mariano tengo todo lo que necesito.
> muy bueno el mecanismo para mi gusto muy bien encontrado.
> a ver si soy capaz de hacer algo parecido.
> muchisimas gracias!!
> por cierto gracias por aclarar el material de la estructura en U.


 
De nada. Cualquier cosa consultame por aca. No es para nada dificil hacerlo y es de rápida construccion.

Saludos.

PD: con humo en el ambiente (de una maquina de humo)...queda EXELENTE.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 13, 2011)

fotos...

saludos y más caracteres 

En las fotos 3 y 5 se ve el mecanismo para los colores... entre color y color hay un agujero que al pasar por el sensor hace que se detenga... pero después no vuelve a arrancar... así que eso explica el por qué de la foto 4...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2011)

¿Y el micrófono anda bien?.
¿Lubricaste el motor? (por las dudas, un poco de WD40 hace maravillas con esos bichos).


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 13, 2011)

> PD: con humo en el ambiente *(de una maquina de humo)*...queda EXELENTE*.*


Buena aclaración 

Esos cabezales estan para algo mas que una restauración! estan en muy mal estado, cuanto te los cobraron? les falta hasta el reflector de la lampara por lo que se ve en las fotos


----------



## djjn0 (Jun 13, 2011)

LuisElektro dijo:


> acabo de postear uno parecido, es ritmico, se puede modificar para que sea RGB, lo que no tiene es el efecto estrobo  pero se puede agregar con un 555
> saludos chicos...



que cuatico para entrar a este foro jajajaja sacar su resistencia muy buen filtro jajajaja
emm
El circuito no lo tienes en pcb luchin? mira que no tengo el programa para la cosa que subiste
quiero hacer de antemano muchas gracias
PD: yo soy dj y me hice unas ritmicas para el notebook 5 volt y transistor si quieres mas info jajaja me avisai adios!
porfavor lo quiero hacer!!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 13, 2011)

El micrófono funciona bien... al menos el motor del espejo se mueve bien al ritmo de la música. El motor del disco de colores también funciona bien. La cosa es electrónica... pero no me voy a complicar mucho... la placa que tiene la dejo tal cual para que controle el motor del espejo... quisiera hacer un circuito a parte para controlar el motor de los colores.

Compré cuatro de estos bichos a 600 mangos los cuatro... dos como se ven en la foto y dos un poco más vacios... o menos llenos... (según como se mire)... lo del reflector de la lampara puede explicar el poco tamaño del haz que refleja.

Quizas más que una restauración, necesiten una reconstrucción. Así que lo expuesto hasta ahora en este tema puede aplicarse a estos aparatos.

A proposito Mariano22, está interesante tu invento... te parece que sin agregar sensores (todavía no se como usarlos pero ya se los quiero poner a todo) se podrá controlar con la pc para acompañar en la entrada de bodas y quince años?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 13, 2011)

Gente gente! tenemos que llegar a construir un audiorritmico con control automatico de ganancia! como hacemos!? es una base para efectos copados en los cuales no dependa del volumen de la musica ni haya que andar ajustando potenciometros... ideas?


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 14, 2011)

como una idea se podria tomar una etapa de captacion con un microfono y luego un control automatico como este
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/cav/index.htm
ya se que no suelen confiar mucho en esta pagina, pero varias cosas me han servido.

Luego de esto, se tiene un volumen constante de audio, que llevado al sistema audioritmico... listo,..

Una idea... Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 14, 2011)

Y para los que no consiguen ese integrado, o sea, la mayoria, acá dos circuitos con componentes discretos:
http://www.eleccircuit.com/simple-agc-for-radio-receiver/
http://circuitos-de-electronica.blogspot.com/2007/10/agc-system-for-audio-signals.html

El circuito que es con un transistor todavia no lo entiendo... pero si tenemos eso y despues un pasabajos creo que ya está hecho


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola comunidad, toy re atorado con la facu, veo que subieron fotos de un escaner  yo tengo pendiente fotos de la placas del mio saco fotos y la subo esta noche parece re sinples las placas...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 14, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El micrófono funciona bien... al menos el motor del espejo se mueve bien al ritmo de la música. El motor del disco de colores también funciona bien. La cosa es electrónica... pero no me voy a complicar mucho... la placa que tiene la dejo tal cual para que controle el motor del espejo... quisiera hacer un circuito a parte para controlar el motor de los colores.


Ok, pero entonces vamos complicaditos... Si pasás por acá lo miro a ver qué se le encuentra al cachivche ese.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fer justo que comentabas lo del filtro pasa bajos... yo armé este y doy fe que funciona muy bien, tanto para un subwoofer como para un sistema audioritmico (lo comprobe con ambas opciones). Es de construyasuvideorockola.com y es muy simple de armar.

Saludos


----------



## LuisElektro (Jun 14, 2011)

djjn0 dijo:


> que cuatico para entrar a este foro jajajaja sacar su resistencia muy buen filtro jajajaja
> emm
> El circuito no lo tienes en pcb luchin? mira que no tengo el programa para la cosa que subiste
> quiero hacer de antemano muchas gracias
> ...



Lo hice un una placa universal 
quedo rítmico, con mic, y le puse uno motor que gira a los dos lados, también se activa por mic el motor, bueno, todo funciona con el mic, quedo re lindo, en la semana subiré un video para que veas como quedo, también le puedo sacar fotos a la placa, pero no se entendería mucho... que estés de lo mejor, ciao.....


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 15, 2011)

Mi idea es hacer todo con un PIC, estuve pensando en que los micros no pueden hacer muchas tareas al mismo tiempo... pero lo que se me ocurrió fué usar dos entradas analógicas... en una que vaya la señal del pasabajos directa y en la otra una especie de "promedio" de la señal (un diodo en serie con un capacitor que esté en paralelo con una resistencia funcionaria en mi opinión), y de ahi comparar, cuando la entrada supera el nivel promedio que detecte el beat.
Se entiende? es más, se puede hacer sin micro usando un operacional, pero mi idea es hacer todo con el micro: audiorritmico, control de leds o motores... etc.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 20, 2011)

mil disculpas que no subí las fotos no encuentro el cable de la memoria voy a tratar de sacar el pcb de mis scaner y lo voy a subir... ocupan un ne555 creo.

Saludos!


----------



## Felipe Castillo (Jun 20, 2011)

hey muchachos tengan todos muy buena tarde, ahora en la noche les monto un proyecto de laser que realice el cual se maneja de forma manual, automatico y por PC, para los amantes de este efecto, tambien les agradesco nuevas ideas, me gustaria saber como es que realizan figuras con movimiento, cualquies aporte es valido.


----------



## djjuanger (Jun 25, 2011)

hola te hgo una consulta ya que decis q*UE* armaste manolator, yo tambien lo arme y me funciona perfecto con su programa, pero no puedo hacer q*UE* las luces conectadas respondan al ritmo de la musica, es posible hacerlo??? o no se puede??? agradeceria tu respuesta! gracias y saludos!


----------



## Felipe Castillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Colega muy buen dia, te cuento que si es posible hacerlo, pero para ello tienes que buscar un buen circuito ritmico el cual debes de acondicionar a la etapa de control del microcontrolador para que asi pueda morer la etapa de potencia (motores) al ritmo de la misica (altos, medios y bajos).


----------



## djjuanger (Jun 26, 2011)

muchas gracias por responder! la verdad q*UE* ahi ya me perdi, ami me gustaria q*UE* se pudiese activar y desactivar para ponerlo en audioritmico solo cuando yo lo desee.. el circuito audioritmico lo podria realizar pero no se como adaptarlo al microcontrolador, se puede hacer sobre el mismo circuito sin muchas modificaciones?? hay q*UE* modificar el programa del pic?? disculpa por tantas preguntas no t*E*ngo gran experiencia, si tenes una idea y queres compartirla es aceptada!je saludos colega.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

djjuanger dijo:


> muchas gracias por responder! la verdad q*UE* ahi ya me perdi, ami me gustaria q*UE* se pudiese activar y desactivar para ponerlo en audioritmico solo cuando yo lo desee.. el circuito audioritmico lo podria realizar pero no se como adaptarlo al microcontrolador, se puede hacer sobre el mismo circuito sin muchas modificaciones?? hay q*UE* modificar el programa del pic?? disculpa por tantas preguntas no t*E*ngo gran experiencia, si tenes una idea y queres compartirla es aceptada!je saludos colega.


Por favor no escribas como en un chat. Las letras rojas no aparecen solas, sino que hay un simio entrenado que las pone.

Y cuando el mono se cansa...


----------



## djjuanger (Jun 26, 2011)

muchas gracias por responder! la verdad que ahi ya me perdi, a mi me gustaria que se pudiese activar y desactivar para ponerlo en audioritmico solo cuando yo lo desee.. el circuito audioritmico lo podria realizar pero no se como adaptarlo al microcontrolador, se puede hacer sobre el mismo circuito sin muchas modificaciones?? hay que modificar el programa del pic?? disculpa por tantas preguntas no tengo gran experiencia, si tenes una idea y queres compartirla es aceptada!saludos colega.


----------



## LuisElektro (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola, tanto tiempo sin escribir en el foro, pero traigo esto, no se aun lo que es, por la web dice que es un osciloscopio, un ecualizador grafico, un vumetro, pero no se, solo se que quedo re bueno  saludos...

Pero me gusto como quedo =)

Se utiliza:
-KA2285
-4017
-20 led's (yo ocupe led's ovalados difusos)
-Un pote
-Dos resistencias
-Tres capacitadores
-Y varios cables...

Aqui unas fotos 


Y aquí unos videos que subi yo 






























un video solo a los led's azules 






Nuevamente saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## djwash (Jul 5, 2011)

Esta bueno, y la pagina!! Pone un link! No te hagas el misterioso jaja

Aca me acaba de llegar este aparatito, el cual me lo trajeron para copiarlo.

Creo que cumple los objetivos de varios que quieren armar su propia maquina de luces, no es complicada de armar, no lleva muchos componentes, no tiene partes moviles, es relativamente barata y es muy "llenadora"... Precio en ML *U$S 229*

Mi objetivo es hacerla con componentes comunes, ya que no entiendo nada de programacion, es decir, puedo grabar un PIC (que dificil) pero no se hacer un programa...

Quizas le sirva para el que este en la misma que yo, y aun no sabe de programacion, se puede armar algo.

Si alguien quiere aportar alguna idea al proyecto, bienvenida sea, como sea, la voy a hacer sin PIC, si alguien quiere aportar algun artilugio con PIC para manejar esta cosa bien, y si no tambien jaja...

Mas tarde subo el PCB de los leds para empezar... Saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 5, 2011)

Huy que bueno!!!! lindo aparatito!!!!! yo algo base de PIC conozco, quizas podamos hacer algo. Espero novedades!!!


----------



## djwash (Jul 5, 2011)

Creo que seria mas facil armar algo desde cero, que intentar copiar el circuito que trae, mas o menos...

Esta es la placa controladora, todos los transistores son S9013

Los tres IC´s del medio son HCF4094BE.

El IC grande dice:

STC 89C52RC
      40C-PDIP40
      1032C0X225.90C

El IC pequeño es un LM358P

En el disipador un regulador 7805.

Intentare sacar el esquematico en la zona de los 4094, que creo que son los que establecen las secuencias, quede un poco mareado al ver el datasheet, pero ya lo mirare con detenimiento...


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 5, 2011)

djwash son muy bueos esos efectos.. se llaman 7 eyes. 

Che por curiosidad, de cuanto es el trafo (volt y ampere)?
Me sorprende como es el sistema de los led. Pense que eran muchos mas. Cuantos por color hay en cada division?

Muy bueno!
Saludos



LuisElektro dijo:


> Hola, tanto tiempo sin escribir en el foro, pero traigo esto, no se aun lo que es, por la web dice que es un osciloscopio, un ecualizador grafico, un vumetro, pero no se, solo se que quedo re bueno  saludos...
> 
> Pero me gusto como quedo =)
> 
> ...


 
Te faltó el 555 .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 5, 2011)

está interesante el efecto...

http://youtu.be/iM-8EbFIiNU


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 5, 2011)

Los equipos con led actuales son casi todos lo mismo, leds de 5mm con lentes adelante... y una secuencia. Al que quiera una mano con el tema de los pics me avisa y lo vemos, igual ahora estoy un poco metido en el tema de los lasers ya que me comprè de tres de 50mW para armar unos equipos...

Estoy trabajando en un espirografo de 3 motores con pic que varia la velocidad aleatoriamente, eso ya está, ahora me gustaria ponerle la función de audiorritmico, lo mas probable es que sea con microfono para no tener que andar cableando una linea con audio...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 5, 2011)

STC 89C52RC es un micro y los otros tres 4094 son registros


http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/139744/ETC1/STC89C52RC.html


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 5, 2011)

Drivers de potencia tal vez?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 5, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> Drivers de potencia tal vez?


 

Para eso estan los transistores


----------



## djwash (Jul 6, 2011)

@mariano22, cada circulo de leds es de un color diferente, el mas grande es de 12 leds y es verde, el del medio es de 9 led y es azul, y el mas chico puede ser rojo o blanco.

No tengo muy claro como trabajan los 4094, voy a leer el datasheet a ver que sale ja...

No podre subir hoy el PCB de los leds ya que no tengo instalado el Eagle por formatear, encima la PC se apaga a cada rato, debe pedir un cambio la placa madre, me la dieron con capacitores inflados, y fueron cambiados, pero es muy mala de por si nomas (marca Abit), y no tengo otra :s...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 6, 2011)

> No podre subir hoy el PCB de los leds ya que no tengo instalado el Eagle por formatear, encima la PC se apaga a cada rato, debe pedir un cambio la placa madre, me la dieron con capacitores inflados, y fueron cambiados, pero es muy mala de por si nomas (marca Abit), y no tengo otra :s...


 
bajale la frecuencia al micro para zafar


----------



## LuisElektro (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey fernandoae, me puedes enseñar el mundo de los PIC's seria de mucha ayuda, así podría vaciar mi mente en unos cuantos PIC's, que estes de lo mejor, saludos


----------



## djwash (Jul 6, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> bajale la frecuencia al micro para zafar



Voy a ver que pasa, sino, instalo XP, quizas asi ande, hice de todo, la placa madre no quiere mas me parece. Sera asi hasta que junte plata y termine la otra PC que esta guardada en el placard...

@mariano22, el trafo es de 12V 2.5A.


----------



## phavlo (Jul 6, 2011)

como dijo capitanp, el 4094 es un registro de desplazamiento de 8 bits. y creo que es S/P entrada serie, salida Paralelo

Saludos, y por cierto muy lindo equipos los de los mensajes anteriores..


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 6, 2011)

@luiselektro con internet y dedicación podés aprender, asi hice yo 
No habia visto que eran 4094... y si, esos son registros de desplazamiento... aunque teniendo un micro de tantos pines no me cierra el hecho de usarlos...


----------



## phavlo (Jul 6, 2011)

El registro se debe usar para el efecto de "desplazar" por asi decir la figura y el micro seguramente lo debe utilizar para conmutar los diferentes colores de los leds.


----------



## djwash (Jul 6, 2011)

Al final no levante la parte de los 4029, me parece que se puede hacer todo con un PIC, pero eso es otra historia, vere hasta donde llego con otros componentes...

Lo de la PC ni bajando la velocidad del CPU anda bien, se apaga cuando la prendo conectada a internet, quizas en un virus, y tambien se apaga sin internet, me tiene loco...

Aca dejo PCB de las placas de los leds, le cambiamos algo o los dejamos asi??

*EDITO: Borre los archivos anteriores por que no eran iguales a las placas originales, los leds estaban muy separados (se me escapo eso), en estas están en la posición correcta, el tamaño es el mismo que la original...
*
Si la hacen tienen que tener en cuenta si el arreglo de leds debe ser segun el circuito catodo comun o anodo comun, y el valor de las R depende de el voltaje y el color de los leds...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2011)

> Y los LED´s NO se conectan en paralelo.
> AMEN



Eso lo puse yo? me parece que si 
El tema de usar pics para manejar muchos leds no es dificil, con un 12F629 ($12), una memoria externa como la 93C56, y registros de desplazamiento se pueden manejar los leds que uno desee y con las secuencias que uno quiera. El que necesite una mano que me avise y lo vemos.
Respecto al espirografo con pic ya lo tengo funcionando y es para 3 motores, no lo termino todavia porque uno de los motores es viejo y no arranca solo, esta hecho con la controladora de lamparas rgb que subi antes y tres coolers de pc sin las aspas.. y un laser de 50mW. se ve muy bien, ahora estoy viendo como sumar la potencia de tres punteros para llegar a 150mW mas o menos...
El proximo paso podria ser montarlo en un cabezal movil para que quede asi (fijense que este equipo es de 4.9mW y se ve claro):


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 10, 2011)

buenas genteeee! acá subo un video de una maquina de láser que arme con un compañero, estoy haciendo un PDF con toda la explicación, y circuito y esas cosas...que mas tarde las subo!! básicamente, es manejado por pic16f84, dos motores pap, y un láser rojo común...eso de las casas de importación...las figuras están programadas por programa, no lo controla la música...mas adelante veo si puedo hacer un control audioritmico...saludos a todos!!!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 10, 2011)

rocke38 sos un idolo!! para cuando los circuitos ???


----------



## LuisElektro (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola chic@s, recuerdan este post que hice yo?? _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/428291/ _


y de este otro que es mas o menos lo que quería hacer?? _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/429212/ _

Bueno, la hice hace tiempo ya, solo que no había grabado ningún video...
hasta ahora, y este es el resultado...






Eso es lo que resulto 
saludos chic@s...


----------



## djwash (Jul 11, 2011)

Que bueno che, me imagino que le vas a agragar mas espejos no?

Te felicito, pone unas fotos! Saludos...


----------



## LuisElektro (Jul 11, 2011)

Ya mañana le pongo fotos y grabo otro video, con musica mas fuerte y mas largo el video, saludos...


----------



## LuisElektro (Jul 11, 2011)

Aquí otro vídeo, este fue grabado a eso de las 4.15am, por eso la música no se escucha mucho, saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 12, 2011)

Qué motor usas y como lo controlas?


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 12, 2011)

Buenas genteee!! aca les dejo una carpeta comprimida con las cosas que use para hacer esa maquina laser, renege muchoooo!!! espero haber explicado todo lo mejor posibleeee!!! y sino, igual, tomenlo como un aporteeee!!! Saludos!! Rocke38!!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 12, 2011)

CAPOO!!! muy buen laburo chee te felicito y ya me pondre a hacerlo saludos!! =)


Edit
que ruiditos que hace noo jajaj


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 12, 2011)

sisi esos ruidos son del motor vertical!! se ve q esta gastado o nose... =( igual, yo calculo que en el medio de la "party" no se sienteee!!! =P jaja gracias!! espero que no tengas problema!! cualquier cosa avisameee!!! =) saludo!!


----------



## LuisElektro (Jul 12, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Qué motor usas y como lo controlas?



Un motor DC con una resistencia en serie, y con puente H, conectado a la salida 0 y 5 del 4017

El voltaje del motor que ocupe es de 6volt, y con la resistencia fui jugando hasta que quedo bien, saludos =)


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola, que tal?
A todos, gracia por sus aportes.
Rocke38, ¿como posicionas los motores?, ya que en la explicación no lo dice, ni el diagrama, ni las fotos.
Con el tema laser, fijate que por ahí debe andar un circuito para alimentar laser, eh visto que alimentan hasta laser de DVD para hacer dibujos con laser, entre otras.
Saludos


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 13, 2011)

buenas DJ T3! Espero poder responder a tu pregunta, no se si te referís, "mecánicamente", o si te referís a la parte del programa... Acá va la respuesta a la parte mecánica, lo primero que hice, fue pegar los espejos al eje de los motores, y bueno, dependiendo del tipo de eje que tenga, ahí hice los "cálculos" para saber donde los tenia que poner, no se si se llega a observar en alguna de las fotos del informe, que mis motores tienen un "sin fin" de 10mm de diámetro, y bueno, al acoplar el motor al eje, significa que el espejo no esta en el centro, centro, sino desplazado 5mm, pero para tomar las medidas para hacer los agujeros, dibuje como si estuvieran los espejos con una inclinación de 45°, y bueno, la idea es que quedaran los espejos siempre en el centro de todo, viéndolo de frente, el espejo horizontal al centro, viéndolo de costado, el espejo vertical, al centro...no se si con esas imágenes, y dos intentos de bocetos pude evacuar tus dudas...
Y bueno, esas posiciones no las subí, porque depende de cada motor con cada eje que uno use, pero básicamente, la idea es que el espejo siempre este al centro...

Espero haberte sido util...Rocke38!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Gracias Rocke38 por tu respuesta y tu explicación (y fotos y dibujos, jeje), pero lo que quería saber (por parte del programa y mecánicamente) es que si, ejemplo; apagas la maquina, y los espejos quedan hacia abajo, ¿cómo sabe el micro donde se encuentran los espejos cuando vuelves a encenderlo?, si no tiene esa capacidad, podrías poner algún detector de posición y siempre sabrás donde está el punto máximo (o mínimo) de los espejos, o poner topes, que al encender vayan hasta ellos y "sepa" que de ahí debe contar ciertos pasos (como lo explica el PDF de más arriba)

Espero no complicarte con mis preguntas
Saludos

PD: Eh fabricado un par de luces (con motores DC y AC) audiorrítmicas, pero nunca con PAP, ni laser.
PD2: En cuanto tenga tiempo, saco fotitos, pero no sé donde ponerlas


----------



## phavlo (Jul 14, 2011)

podes subirlas en un album o aca en este mismo tema..

saludos


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 14, 2011)

jajajaja!! si si esta perfecto lo que me decís!! yo pensé lo mismo!!!jejeje dije, pero suponiendo que la apague en cualquier parte, ¿¿como sabe que donde esta para hacer los pasos?? y bueno, eso "lo solucione", NO apagandola en cualquier parte...muajajaja, te cuento un poco, y espero ser preciso...

Lo primero que hice cuando arme todo, fue situar los espejos en el centro, (O MAS CERCANO AL CENTRO POSIBLE), *POR*q*UE* como son motores PAP, no podía dejarlo en el centro centro, por una cuestión, de que justo me quedaba desplazado un paso a la derecha, y uno arriba (mas o menos), es decir, el haz del láser, no comienza, justo adelante de la "maquina", ni en el centro de la misma, me lo proyecta, no se, unos cm a la derecha, y otros cm arriba...y bueno, lo que hice fue...

Buscar cuales eran esos pasos...justo tonde se trabaja el motor en el paso, queria saber cual era...y era el valor "C" en hexa, y en la parte de programación, lo único que hago, es que cuando termine de hacer una figura, que vuelva siempre al centro...al lugar donde arranco, a la dirección "c" por asi decirlo...entonces, supongamos...

le cierro la llave...arranca...la levanto a la llave, (tiene que parar), pero NO!!, no para!!! para cuando termina de hacer las figuras, y vuelve al centro nuevamente entonces ahí recién para...entonces para el próximo arranque ya el aparato sabe que esta en el centro y no tiene problema...

Fíjate acá en el programa si te explico mejor...

IZQUIERDA       MOVLW 00CH        ;IZQUIERDA
            MOVWF PORTB
            CALL TIMECUA
            MOVLW 004H
            MOVWF PORTB
            CALL TIMECUA
            MOVLW 006H
            MOVWF PORTB
            CALL TIMECUA
            MOVLW 002H
            MOVWF PORTB
            CALL TIMECUA
            RETURN

IZQUIERDABACK            MOVLW 006H
            MOVWF PORTB
            CALL TIMECUA
            MOVLW 004H
            MOVWF PORTB
            CALL TIMECUA
            MOVLW 00CH
            MOVWF PORTB
            CALL TIMECUA
            RETURN

se llama izquierda, e izquierdaback....

*POR* q*UÉ*?? suponente, la rutina izquierda, hace los paso en sentido horario del motor horizontal...y si te pones a ver, izquierdaback es lo mismo nada mas que hace girar en sentido antihorario...y si observas, izquierdaback termina en 0c...pero izquierda tiene en su inicio 0c, pero no se desplaza *POR*q*UE* ya esta situado en ese paso siempre que termina un recorrido...o mismo cuando arranca de 0... entonces...

si quiero hacer un movimiento para la izquierda, cuando lo prendo: esta en la posición "c"...hace los pasos, ahora quiero volver, hace los pasos de izquierdaback, y deja en "c" como estaba, y sabe que siempre arranca del mismo lugar...

espero haberte sido clarooo.... saludos!! siga preguntando nomas que todo bien!!

y tus fotitos colgalas aca si queres...creo que estos son aportes  mas que nada... =P


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias Rocke38!!!
Entendí perfecto.
Entonces, cuando querés apagar el "aparatito" (jejeje), primero se lo indicas al micro.
Pero te planteo lo siguiente (para complicarte la vida, jejeje);
Si por esas casualidades de la vida, se corta la "luz", o alguien lo desconecta por accidente, tendrías que volver a posicionarlo manualmente.
Es una sugerencia nada más, poner un tope (como los MOJO), o una llave o algún sensor para saber que siempre estará en posición.

Saludos, sigan así.

PD: Cuelgo las fotos acá cuando las tengas, y algo te explicación (si hace falta).


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 15, 2011)

Si si!! te entiendoooo!!! también lo pensé...unos topes le iba a poner...jeje pero con dos manos en el corazón... "de vago no lo hice", porque renegué un montón y no quería complicarme mas la vida =( También se donde tengo que posicionar los espejos, en que paso y todo, osea, las posiciones iniciales donde tiene que arrancar...
Lo que vos decís pasa también si uno lo lleva de un lugar al otro, por las calles llenas de baches de mi ciudad, pasa lo mismo, pero como ya lo conozco, y es mi "hijito"jeje, se donde lo tengo que poner,jeje Pero igual, genial el dato, o si tenes algún circuito o alguna idea, para el que lo quiera hacer, o yo mismo cuando lo "re potencie"...jeje 
Por ejemplo hoy arme la fuente para el láser, y probé con uno, y "ando", hasta ahora no se quemo, lo voy a dejar en una especie de test, para saber si es "eficiente" y si anda, subo las placas y esas cosas!!!
Pero desde ya, si tenes alguna idea, genial!! 
Subila nomas que va a ser bien aprovechadaaaa!!! =)

y perdón si parezco, cabeza dura en algún puntooo!!jeje

y "no me complicas la vida", son aportes importantes!!! y es genial tenerlos en cuentaaa!!!

abrazo enorme!! saludos!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jejeje... Espero el circuito del láser, me interesa.
Pronto más aportes sobre el sistema de control, podriamos utilizar las patitas que sobran del pic.
Nosotros utilizabamos micro-switch para unas luces con motores DC.

Mientras tanto...
¡¡¡LAS FOTITOS DE LA LÁMPARA!!!
Completa adentro
http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1518/1000899om.jpg
Audiorritmico 220V para motor 220V (jjejejej)
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/4198/1000900.jpg
Lámpara de reflector, rotor, cooler (y la tela araña de regalo)
http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/3845/1000901i.jpg
Espejo con filtros dicroicos (invento mío), motor para el espejo, y lupa (si, la que se compra en librerías, jejeje)
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6963/1000902x.jpg
Espejo con filtros dicroicos (visto de frente)
http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/6868/1000903i.jpg
Control (audiorritmico), lámpara, rotor, motor, cooooolleeeerr.
http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/7836/1000904q.jpg
De perfil (algo grande)
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/2533/1000905b.jpg
De frente (tiene una rejilla para la ventilación, pero escapaba mucha luz, así que le puse otra chapa arriba)
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/4031/1000906z.jpg
Rejilla del cooler, y el cooler
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4682/1000907w.jpg
Conector 220V (no utilizado), micrófono electret, y el cable de alimentación (jejeje)
http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/2091/1000908c.jpg
Como se ve
http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7631/1000909c.jpg

PD: Video no hay por ahora
PD2: Si quieren el audiorritmico, esperen, que hay que desarmar y desoldar todo, y graficar
PD3: Si no se ve grande, hagan clic en la imagen para verla grande.

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Rocke38, para el sistema de control, antes de empezar el programa principal, llamá a alguna función que mueva los espejos hacia algún lugar en concreto, y detectá el tope por las patitas que sobran del pic, a través de un micro-swicth o un conjunto emisor-receptor infra-rojo, así el programa "sabe" donde están los motores, y además es rápido el inicio de la máquina...

Saludos

PD: De ASM, cero, por eso no hice modificaciones al firmware tuyo...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 27, 2011)

Buenas gente, acá les muestro como quedó mi espirografo automatico con micro y laser de 50mW, lo unico que me falta es pintarlo, el costo no pasa de los $120  muy bueno comparado con los equipos comerciales que arrancan en los $900


----------



## Sourcegeek (Jul 27, 2011)

Buenas! Ando aquí iniciando en el foro y esto del DIY 
Te quedó muy bueno ese láser 
Yo hace tiempo hice uno igual pero como la caja era de cartón (me acabé la madera en otros proyectos..), vibraba mucho, terminó un fracaso... Ahora estoy haciendo uno pero con un par de HDD, funcionando con señal análoga (frecuencias de la pc amplificadas).. Lástima que no tengo cámara por ahora...

Suerte!


----------



## LuisElektro (Jul 27, 2011)

Vecino Fer, te quedo de maravillas el laser, muchas felicitaciones, eres un genio


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

buenisimo fer!! subite los esquemitas ;-) saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 28, 2011)

Los esquemas ya estan subidos, son los de la controladora rgb con pic 12f629/675, lo unico que en vez de ponerle lámparas le puse tres coolers de pc a los cuales les saque las aspas...
Ahora quiero ver de hacer un circuito sencillo con 555 para que el laser prenda y apague cada tanto, variando a su vez el ancho del pwm para que haga lineas y puntos.

En cuanto compre micros voy a seguir con otros proyectos que ya casi están, de bol... queme 4 :enfadado: lo que es confundirse vdd con vss!!! con razón se calentaba el 7805

Los proyectos son:
--Secuenciador de varios canales con audiorritmico... con dos registros 4094 podriamos manejar 8 luces y tener ocho salidas mas para ir activando otros equipos, estrobos, etc.

--Un cabezal sencillo con leds rgb y un motor que mueva un espejo como el de la foto.

--Un laser mejorado con el sistema de los motores con imanes, con conexion a la pc para que dibuje figuras sencillas... de esto me falta el tema de ver como sensar la posición de forma fácil asi todos lo pueden armar.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Jul 28, 2011)

Lo del láser mejorado para dibujar figuras se me hizo algo complicado, se necesita un sensor para obtener 'feedback' de posición y que el sistema calcule hasta donde mover el motor y blah blah.

Hace tiempo ví un laser muuuuy bueno con feedback y lo controlabas con una PC por medio de Bluetooth. Voy a buscarlo y si encuentro el link, lo comparto con ustedes 

*EDITO:* Ya lo encontré, es este: http://scanlime.org/2008/07/hard-disk-laser-scanner-at-ilda-4k/


----------



## djwash (Jul 29, 2011)

Muy bueno el laser fernandoae, te felicito!, ahora se que puedo hacer de util con tanto cooler que tengo por ahi...

Saludos.

PD: pronto avances de unos equipos con led que estan parados por falta de tiempo...


----------



## Sourcegeek (Jul 31, 2011)

Buenas,
Estos últimos meses he estado trabajando en un láser con 2 actuadores de disco duro (bueno, en realidad un actuador se rompió en los experimentos y tuve que usar el motor trifásico que traen  aunque igual funciona perfecto)

El funcionamiento es muy básico, simplemente consta de 2 amplificadores conectados a los actuadores y con la PC genero frecuencias distintas a fin de lograr efectos diversos. Básicamente funciona como las bocinas con un espejo, a excepción de que con actuadores no se genera sonido que se escuche a 1/2m de distancia.

La cámara que tenía está muerta, así que no puedo tomar foto ni video por ahora, pero vengo a compartirles el circuito que hice a ver si alguien se anima a hacerlo también. En livewire no funciona correctamente por el último capacitor pero está probado por mí en vivo y a todo color  (en el circuito, los LED son los actuadores)
Si montan todo y los actuadores tienen un rango muy limitado de movimiento, pueden cambiar el capacitor de 470µF por el que les dé un mejor resultado, yo por ejemplo tenía uno de 10V y cambiándolo a uno de 16V funcionó de maravilla

Pienso en un futuro aprender algún lenguaje como por ejemplo C++ para hacer un generador de frecuencias y que a la vez muestre el dibujo que se estaría proyectando en los actuadores, ideas son bien recibidas.

Saludos!


----------



## maxi1330 (Ago 1, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> Buenas,
> Estos últimos meses he estado trabajando en un láser con 2 actuadores de disco duro (bueno, en realidad un actuador se rompió en los experimentos y tuve que usar el motor trifásico que traen  aunque igual funciona perfecto)
> 
> El funcionamiento es muy básico, simplemente consta de 2 amplificadores conectados a los actuadores y con la PC genero frecuencias distintas a fin de lograr efectos diversos. Básicamente funciona como las bocinas con un espejo, a excepción de que con actuadores no se genera sonido que se escuche a 1/2m de distancia.
> ...



que operacionales son?? en donde estan los generadores de señal seria la entrada de audio? graciasss


----------



## Sourcegeek (Ago 1, 2011)

Ah, si perdón.
Son TDA2030A. Cada generador es un canal de entrada (derecho e izquierdo). Como verán, tiene el menor número de componentes posibles para reducir el costo, por lo que no funcionará para amplificador para bocinas, sólo para proyectos de éste tipo

Saludos!


----------



## Dario (Ago 6, 2011)

che, ya vieron estas luces?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 7, 2011)

la verdad que no, prinera vez. muuy bueno, me gusta mucho!!

pa mi ahi lo re jodido es el hardware, que todo gire sin vibraciones no debe de ser facil

salutes


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 7, 2011)

se podrá meter la mano ahí?

está buenisimo!


----------



## Dario (Ago 7, 2011)

> se podrá meter la mano ahí?



 obviamente no  habria que cubrirlo con un domo de plexiglass o algo asi... parece tener 3 motores y los efectos se lograrian al parecer variando la velocidad de los mismos independientemente y haciendo parpadear los leds. habria que experimentar... 
saludosss

edit:
aca hay otra version anterior segun su creador


----------



## LuisElektro (Ago 14, 2011)

Chicos, me ayudan un poco =) existe la posibilidad de mover los motores como en este video






y que se active otro movimiento del motor por sonido??
no se si me explico :/


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 14, 2011)

ese equipo tiene galvos, fernandoae paginas mas atras explico como realizo unos


saludos


----------



## rash (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola miren...
se ve interesantes..
http://youtu.be/0ymCDeWyttk


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 18, 2011)

Canal de adjlighting - YouTube
Diganme gracias  vieron los nuevos videos "Under the hood", ahi van a ver excelentes ideas para sus equipos. En realidad hay que verlos todos!


----------



## TitanAE (Ago 18, 2011)

Hace un tiempo que me subscribí a ese canal y la verdad que te abre la cabeza de una manera increíble. y uno se termina dando cuenta de que no son demasiado complicadas las iluminarias con efectos "locos", por lo menos a mi me da esa sensación.
Te digo gracias fernandoae 

Ahhh y no encontré lo de los galvos que dice zeta_bola_1, después con tiempo voy a buscar mejor.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 18, 2011)

hace rato que no pispeo los under the hood, la ultima vez creo que habia 3 no mas.

titan, mandale un mp a fernandoae, mejor que el para pasarte la data imposible


saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 18, 2011)

Si, pensamos igual... no son nada complicados los equipos, sinó mirá el "Jelly Jewel", es un montón de leds con un monton de lentes enfrente y... un secuenciador que los prende de diferentes formas(lo mismo con los revo, rave, etc).El del laser... es un motor con un vidrio irregular que va deformando el haz, no es complicado de conseguir ese vidrio.
No tienen tanto misterio... si los quisieramos hacer dmx mas atras hay un esquema con un pic16F628. Cuando compre algunos micros voy a seguir inventando y compartiendo cosas


----------



## pachin37 (Ago 18, 2011)

LuisElektro dijo:


> Un motor DC con una resistencia en serie, y con puente H, conectado a la salida 0 y 5 del 4017
> 
> El voltaje del motor que ocupe es de 6volt, y con la resistencia fui jugando hasta que quedo bien, saludos =)





como lo controlas con la musica al motor? tenes el circuito pq no me doy cuenta como lo conectas al 4017. espero q puedas ayudarme. saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 18, 2011)

Vieron este video? yo pensé que sensaban el inicio del recorrido de los motores pap, pero asi es más economico... UNA TRABA MECANICA


----------



## TitanAE (Ago 19, 2011)

Veo que a veces nos la complicamos demasiado. Tan fácil y eficiente como una traba mecánica cumpliendo su labor de tope, amén.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 19, 2011)

pasa que eso haciendo fuerza no vibra e introduce ruidos?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 19, 2011)

No, porque ademas lo que deben hacer los tipos es mandarle pasos de mas para que haga tope (no importa si es de mas porque lo frena el tope mecanico) y a partir de ahi ya saben la posicion inicial y se manejan con eso.
Cada vez estoy mas convencido de que los equipos led no tienen cosas dificiles de copiar en casa


----------



## LuisElektro (Ago 25, 2011)

Chicos, si alguien sabe de esto, seria de mucha ayuda, muchas gracias...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/quiero-muera-esta-mixer-power-console-62002/
(tema creado por mi)


----------



## kevin119 (Ago 26, 2011)

LuisElektro dijo:


> si es lo mismo, solo que al simularlo no reacciona a lo que tengo en vídeo, por que? no tengo idea
> ahora solo falta hacer el rítmico para el motor, ya tengo pensado como hacerlo
> saludos desde Chile


ya hise tu proyecto pero sin el mic le pongo señal minima directa aveces funciona aveces no y pasa algo extraño se queda apagado y si le acerco la mano al pin 13 encienden todos los led en forma strobo es raro de verdad que debo hacer


----------



## djwash (Ago 26, 2011)

kevin119: Si es un 4017, no sera el pin 14? debes poner el pin 8 y 13 a masa, y el pin 14 debe llevar una resistencia de 10K o 22K a masa, sino le acercas el dedo y comienza a cambiar el estado de las salidas, la entrada de este ic es muy sensible...


----------



## TitanAE (Ago 26, 2011)

Gente, webeando encontré un vídeo bastante interesante, como sé que uds son grosos y se dan más maña que yo, pueden decirme como se logra ese efecto porque es genial!


----------



## angel_oriel (Ago 26, 2011)

Quien sabe como hacer un Derby Casero??? Quiero hacerme uno y no se como empezar :S


----------



## phavlo (Ago 26, 2011)

> Quien sabe como hacer un Derby Casero??? Quiero hacerme uno y no se como empezar :S



busca post anteriores que se hablo bastante, hay gente que ya lo diseño y esta en este mismo post en las primeras paginas


----------



## Sourcegeek (Ago 26, 2011)

TitanAE dijo:


> Gente, webeando encontré un vídeo bastante interesante, como sé que uds son grosos y se dan más maña que yo, pueden decirme como se logra ese efecto porque es genial!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nez2qm94fKE



Hm... Acaso leíste la descripción? 


> Light Effects generated by Video-Projector


----------



## angel_oriel (Ago 26, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> busca post anteriores que se hablo bastante, hay gente que ya lo diseño y esta en este mismo post en las primeras paginas



Gracias estimado, voy a hechar un ojo a ver que encuentro


----------



## cansi22 (Ago 27, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> Buenas gente, acá les muestro como quedó mi espirografo automatico con micro y laser de 50mW, lo unico que me falta es pintarlo, el costo no pasa de los $120  muy bueno comparado con los equipos comerciales que arrancan en los $900



Ayer hice uno con un par de espejos y un laser rojo. El problema es que no se cambia la figura. poniendo un 3 espejo cambiaria???
o con reducir la velocidad de unos de lo ventiladores valdria???


----------



## angel_oriel (Ago 27, 2011)

cansi22 dijo:


> Ayer hice uno con un par de espejos y un laser rojo. El problema es que no se cambia la figura. poniendo un 3 espejo cambiaria???
> o con reducir la velocidad de unos de lo ventiladores valdria???


Los espejos por lo que tengo entendido, deben estar levemente inclinados :O


----------



## cansi22 (Ago 27, 2011)

Si. lo estan. El problema es que solo me sale la espiral y no cambia la imagen


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 27, 2011)

para cambiar la imagen tenes que variar las velocidades de los motores


----------



## cansi22 (Ago 28, 2011)

ok Gracias. Despues lo pruebo y os comento los resultados


----------



## zeusmike (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola Amigo, Interesante proyecto: Ritmico + Estrobo 

-Tengo dudas en los valores de los diodos y los transistores, cuales son los nombres o valores de estos...¿?

-y Solo agrego los Leds faltantes y respeto los valores de las resistencias que estan del lado de los Leds...¿?


----------



## cansi22 (Ago 28, 2011)

zeusmike dijo:


> Hola Amigo, Interesante proyecto: Ritmico + Estrobo
> 
> -Tengo dudas en los valores de los diodos y los transistores, cuales son los nombres o valores de estos...¿?
> 
> -y Solo agrego los Leds faltantes y respeto los valores de las resistencias que estan del lado de los Leds...¿?



Que proyecto en concreto??
Aqui salen muchos


----------



## LuisElektro (Ago 28, 2011)

zeusmike dijo:


> Hola Amigo, Interesante proyecto: Ritmico + Estrobo
> 
> -Tengo dudas en los valores de los diodos y los transistores, cuales son los nombres o valores de estos...¿?
> 
> -y Solo agrego los Leds faltantes y respeto los valores de las resistencias que estan del lado de los Leds...¿?



Creo que es el mio 
tratare de subir todo durante la siguiente semana, ahora si tengo tiempo (estoy con licencia)
subiré fotos y demas, que esten de lo mejor chicos, en la semana desarmo mi proyecto lo subo tal cual es el mio  saludos...


----------



## TitanAE (Ago 29, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> Hm... Acaso leíste la descripción?



Recontra chanfles! no la leí, pido perdones desde ya, pero no deja de ser genial!


----------



## kevin119 (Sep 1, 2011)

LuisElektro dijo:


> si es lo mismo, solo que al simularlo no reacciona a lo que tengo en vídeo, por que? no tengo idea
> ahora solo falta hacer el rítmico para el motor, ya tengo pensado como hacerlo
> saludos desde Chile



amigo yo lo hize de esta forma la parte del 741 lo meti en una cajita y la parte del los led con el 4017 en un tubo a 8 metros e interconecto todo con cables blindado de audio tu crees que los circuitos a esta distancia funciones ??? respondeme por fa gracias saludos desde colombia


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 3, 2011)

Hola gente, acá de nuevo con algo para compartir, es un audiorritmico con microfono electret con fuente simple, esta en etapa de pruebas todavia, es para incorporarlo al secuenciador que les habia prometido... cuyo esquema se encuentra adjunto. A las salidas del 4094 irian las luces o la interfaz de potencia, el codigo todavia no lo tengo listo 





Espero que les guste y empiecen a hacer sus equipos!

Yo no tengo ningun problema en que usen los circuitos e ideas que publico, pero siempre que mencionen el autor 
R5 R1 R2 = 10K
R3 = 4.7K
C1 Y C2 =2,2UF
R4= 100K, JUNTO CON EL POTENCIOMETRO EN SERIE DETERMINAN LA GANANCIA
C3= MAS DE 100UF

En la salida deben conectar una resistencia a masa, y un filtro rc pasabajos... eso a gusto de cada uno, es experimentar e ir viendo.

En cuanto a lo que es el secuenciador pienso incorporarle dos modos, audiorritmico y secuencias con velocidad variable.
Con el potenciometro se ajustaria la velocidad o la sensibilidad si esta en audiorritmico... espero poder terminar los circuitos pronto... saludos!


----------



## djwash (Sep 8, 2011)

Aca led dejo un un PCB de un equipo que se llama Revo Roll LED de American DJ



Aca un video del equipo en cuestion, la placa controladora esta en desarrollo, es con pic y sera audiorritmica, pero tambien pueden usar algun otro secuenciador con 4017 o algo asi...






Los leds estan en series de 3, menos los rojos que por el voltaje menor a los demas van en serie de 4, al que lo arme le dejo que calcule la resistencia que llevara los leds que usen segun el voltaje de la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Wash nos tenemos que poner de acuerdo y hacer el audiorrimtico con el pic, y que ajuste la sensibilidad automaticamente, tenes alguna idea?


----------



## djwash (Sep 8, 2011)

No tengo drama, pero la verdad no se mucho del tema de pic, solo llegue a hacer un codigo que tiraba secuencias en las salidas segun la musica, es decir, sensaba el estado de una pata del pic y segun el estado en ese momento o repetia la secuencia o cambiaba a otra secuencia al azar. Y si no habia musica ponia en estado bajo todas las salidas.

No he vuelto a probar otra cosa porque me compre un pc nuevo ya que el otro exploto, y aun no instalo ciertos programas por una falla de soft que aun no resuelvo.

PD: En la primera parte de tu video parece mas un vumetro que otra cosa, es asi o la camara no capta el efecto como debe ser?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 8, 2011)

Ah, está bien! yo pensé que sabias bastante 
Al principio si es un vumetro, despues le puse un filtro pasabajos y un solo led... y ahi me gustó mas, ahora estoy haciendo un programa para un secuenciador audiorritmico, pero tengo que mejorarlo bastante todavia.
Y otra cosa en la que estoy trabajando es en un secuenciador usb que todos pueden hacer, es sin micros ni cosas complicadas


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 14, 2011)

Acá comparto algo que encontré, es un equipo hecho por estudiantes de cornell:
http://people.ece.cornell.edu/land/courses/ece4760/FinalProjects/s2002/dcw11/website/476_finalc.htm

Y un audiorritmico muy muy bueno, lo subo mas que nada por la parte del sonido, tiene control automatico de ganancia, y filtros para todas las frecuencias, incluido el BEAT DETECTOR


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 20, 2011)

El secuenciador audiorritmico ya está funcionando  para la parte de sonido usé el circuito que subi mas atrás, todavia me queda cargarle las secuencias, y quizá utilize dos de las salidas para manejar un estrobo que tengo y el espirografo verde, para que enciendan unos segundos cada cierto tiempo.
En el rar está el esquema y el código para que hagan sus pruebas y lo modifiquen a gusto, si lo piensan compartir me gustaria que me mencionen como autor 
Para ver el código tienen que usar el pic simulator ide, y para el esquema el proteus isis.
Espero que les guste.
Un video para que vean como quedó:





El proximo proyecto que tengo en mente es un secuenciador usb sin micros para que todos lo puedan hacer.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 22, 2011)

LAMPARA DE COLORES CON LEDS DE ALTA POTENCIA

Bueno gente acá subo un circuito para manejar leds rgb de alta potencia, es mas que nada por el driver para los leds. 
​
Debido a que tengo muchos circuitos para compartir con ustedes y el foro me limita el tamaño de los archivos a 2MB decidi hacer uso del servicio SkyDrive de Hotmail.
Este es el link de mi carpeta con circuitos:

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=1314d74898c0ed78&resid=1314D74898C0ED78!278

Cualquier duda que tengan la evacuamos por este medio.
Un saludo y espero que les sirva como base para sus proyectos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 27, 2011)

Ya nadie comenta ?


----------



## TitanAE (Sep 28, 2011)

Yo te comenté por youtube, pero lo hago más público ahora =P
Excelente como de costumbre fernandoae, tengo todo en casa para hacerlo, pero en tiempos de cursada y finales se me complica para sentarme a armar algo. Cuando esté más libre me voy a meter de lleno con mis inventos de iluminación, y éste que subiste va a ser uno de los próximos, aunque le tengo unas ganas tremendas a éste 




Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2011)

Me refiero al foro, ya como que no se le da mucha bola al tema, igual no me importa! yo voy a seguir subiendo mis inventos comenten o no jeje.
Ya terminé el hardware del secuenciador usb, usa 5 integrados y tiene 32 salidas... en xp está facil hacer el secuenciador... pero para vista y 7 es un dolor de cabeza. Estoy considerando la opción de hacer el software en Labview, pero no lo manejo mucho al programa. 
A seguir estudiando...


----------



## djwash (Sep 29, 2011)

Vamos a ver que sale...


----------



## Santee (Sep 29, 2011)

Djwash, en el video que subiste como crea el efecto que se refleja en las paredes ? espejos ? los leds son de alta luminosidad simplemente o alta potencia ? con lente ?

PD:metele fenandoae dale, que va a salir. 

Jajajajaja. Abrazo


----------



## djwash (Sep 29, 2011)

Son leds de 5mm de alto brillo y una buena lente.

Y lleva un cilindro de espejos que gira sobre su eje y que a su vez, hummmm, eeeee....mejor miralo vos mismo:


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2011)

"los leds son de alta luminosidad simplemente o alta potencia"
Supongo que de los dos  he visto leds de 10mm que son de 1/2 watt.
Lo mas dificil del revo roll es cortar los espejos y armar el tambor


----------



## djwash (Sep 29, 2011)

Dudo que traiga esos led de 10mm que decis, tengo unos de esos, pero el problema es que es dificil conseguirlos de todos los colores, mas bien, no los consegui nunca.

Esos leds son comunes en tachos PAR, habria que conseguir un Revo Roll y abrirlo para sacarse la duda.


----------



## reactancia (Oct 1, 2011)

hola compañeros de f.e.
os comento que al final me e decidido a hacerme el revo roll led e echo el circuito de control muy simple sin pic's. os comento un poco como ba todo.

lo primero es la placa de los leds que ya la publico djwash anteriormente:

Ver el archivo adjunto PLACA LEDS Esquematico.pdf
Ver el archivo adjunto PLACA LEDS Pistas.pdf
despues la placa de control de los led's no e conseguido hacer las pistas pcb aber si me podeis echar una manitagracias de antemano,el circuito esta en livewire.
Ver el archivo adjunto CONTROL LEDS ESCEMATICO.rar
y por ultimo como me deveria quedar mas o menos seria asi





ire publicando los abances saludos


----------



## djwash (Oct 1, 2011)

A ver, en este momento entoy lejos de mi pc, estoy con el móvil, en cuanto vea tu circuito aviso si te puedo hechar una mano.


----------



## reactancia (Oct 1, 2011)

ok muchas gracias por contestar tan rapido


----------



## djwash (Oct 2, 2011)

reactancia dijo:


> ok muchas gracias por contestar tan rapido



De nada.

Me dolio la cabeza al tratar de interpretar tu circuito, un poco desordenado, pero el dolor de cabeza lo tengo de toda la vida, asique estaria bueno si me decir que secuencias queres, por ejemplo:

1
1-3
2-4
2-3
..........

Y de paso te digo que conectaste mal el 4017...


----------



## reactancia (Oct 2, 2011)

creo que entendiste mal el circuito funciona bien lo que no e conseguideo hacer son las pistas para el pcb.
te demuestro que funciona bien subo el circuito de nuevo con un pulsador a la entrada y cuatro led's que representan los cuatro colores de la placa, a la salida. ¿ok?
Ver el archivo adjunto CONTROL LEDS ESCEMATICO.rar
miralo y simulalo cuando pulses el pulsador es como si le estaria llagando señal de audio y los led's se moveran al ricmo de ella ok.
respecto al 4017 no se que e conectado mal yo lo veo bien y lo simula bien, no da fallas el simulador.
gracias, saludos reactancia


----------



## djwash (Oct 2, 2011)

Perdon, me confundi, no uso el programa ese, ese tipo de circuitos no los simulo, es del tipo o andan o andan, el unico simulador que se usar es el de la realidad jeje y el proteus para lo de los pics.

El circuito parece estar bien, las secuencias serian algo asi:

0------1
1------1 2 
2------2
3------2 3
4------3 
5------3 4
6------4
7------4 1
8------1 2 3 4
9------R

Te pedi que me pasaras como querias las secuencias porque tenia flojera de ponerme a anotarlas yo mismo, confirmame y paso todo al Eagle.


----------



## Santee (Oct 2, 2011)

djwash gracias por responder, interesante efecto la verdad !

Abrazo


----------



## reactancia (Oct 3, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> confirmame y paso todo al Eagle.



confirmado
muchas gracias


----------



## djwash (Oct 3, 2011)

Eh apareciste, yo aca al pie del cañon, enseguida me pongo con eso...

Saludos.


----------



## reactancia (Oct 3, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Eh apareciste, yo aca al pie del cañon, enseguida me pongo con eso...
> 
> Saludos.



 claro esque entre las clases por la mañana y que despues por la tarde me fui a la playa como que e tenido poco tiempo jaja

no ay prisa tranquilo... esque a my casi nunca me salen las pistas lo hago con pcbwizar y me lo deja a medias no me termina de hacer las pistas solo lo termina cuando son pistas sencillas

saludos


----------



## djwash (Oct 4, 2011)

Que haces reactancia, aca te dejo el PCB recien salido del horno, el eagle no me tiro ningun error y lo revise y esta bien, pegale una revisada vos tambien.

Espero que te sirva un saludo.

Si llegas a tener problemas imprimiendo donde salen 6 placas proba con la que sale una sola.


----------



## reactancia (Oct 4, 2011)

muchisimas gracias lo e revisado y esta perfecto, cundo lo termine subo fotos

saludos reactancia


----------



## djwash (Oct 4, 2011)

De nada, seria algo como el que subio LuisElektro pero sin la parte de flasheo.

Te corregí un error en el esquematico que pasaste, habias puesto la carga en el emisor y debe ir en el colector. Si se llegan a calentar los 3904 podes probar otro transistor mas grande tipo 2n2222 fijate las patas que esten correctas, no lo calcule pero para los leds de la placa que subi me parece que van sobrados.

Ojo que en la placa de los leds el comun es el negativo, y en la placa controladora es comun es el positivo, proba antes de soldar los leds es posible que deban ir al reves con respecto a la mascara.


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 4, 2011)

Chicos con este tema me quito el sombrero, me apunto para seguirlo, tengo varios motores paso a paso en casa y me gustaria utilizarlos en algo asi 

un saludo chicos.


----------



## reactancia (Oct 5, 2011)

ok invertire la posicion de los led's gracias por avisar



Deltaeco dijo:


> Chicos con este tema me quito el sombrero, me apunto para seguirlo, tengo varios motores paso a paso en casa y me gustaria utilizarlos en algo asi



ok perfeco, te ayudaremos en cualquier cosa,

saludos reactncia


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 11, 2011)

reactancia dijo:


> ok invertire la posicion de los led's gracias por avisar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias compañero, ahora estoy terminando mi cuarto taller y tengo todo en cajas sin poder tocar nada pero ya tengo unas ganas............ vamos que si ganas.... desde que empieze,, que me detengan , que soy muymuyyyy peligroso ¡¡¡

saludos ¡¡


----------



## jocatodj (Oct 20, 2011)

hola colegas de foros de elctronica, debido a la gran cantidad de informacion que he sacado de este foro, bueno les presento mi avance de un cabezal movil que estoi haciendo para el fin de semestre de un ramo. kejkeje espero sus criticas!!! 
gracias.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Oct 20, 2011)

Hola, muy buena! Aunque te recomendía usar PAP para los cambios del gobo/color, son más rápidos y precisos, ni se va a notar la transición.

Ahora, una pregunta.. ¿Qué tipo de lente usaste al inicio?


----------



## jocatodj (Oct 20, 2011)

sabess realemente lo del lente fue una cosa de ensayo error, posee dos lentes juntos, bueno los lentes son solod e las lupas que vende el los persas... bueno lo de los pap, son muy caros para poder implementarlos, eso si, pienso colocar un sensor de posicion para que encuentre el color blanco, y sin ninguna forma, para hacer el efecto estrobo.


----------



## deejay m cabrera (Oct 21, 2011)

alexus dijo:


> hola gente como va? aca subo un "bosquejo digitalizado" de mi "Alxs wheel move scan", construi dos exatamente iguales, para que funcionen de manera simetrica, ahora, estoy trabajando (a la par de el efecto de arubaro) en una consola para centralizar el control sobre la mesa de trabajo...
> arubaro, por casualidad el pcb del audiorritmico lo tenes por ahi?
> bueno por ahora es todo
> un abrazo



che alexus me podrias pasar el diagrama de Alxs wheel move scan ..quiero armeme un luces para hacer fiestas en mi quincho


----------



## angel_oriel (Oct 21, 2011)

Quiero dar las gracias a todos por lo que han posteado, me ha servido demasiado y queria aportar mi granito de "caspa" al tema paginas con circuitos DMX que he ido recopilando y buscando por ahi 

http://www.digital-enlightenment.de/
http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/dimmer.htm
http://www.dmxprojects.com/projects.html
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/dmx/dmx688/index.htm
http://ardai.dyndns.org/DMXStatus/
http://blog.wingedvictorydesign.com/2009/04/29/arduino-dmx-512-io-shield/
http://web.mit.edu/neltnerb/www/artwork/index.html

Eso por el momento, espero les sirva y pronto pondre mis proyectos 

Saludos


----------



## maezca (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola, recién me uno a este hilo y ya llevo leídas unas 20 paginas.. pero ya me estoy mariando con la cantidad de proyectos.. Lo que vengo a preguntar es los siguiente: ¿que equipo me recomiendan armar, mi gusto seria que el armado no sea muy complejo (en cuanto a los motores, calibracion y espejos), no importa si usa pic, pero como no tengo programador aun, seria mejor sin este. me gusta los efectos sean audioritmico ? si es posible me dan el (o los ) numeros de menasajes donde halla algo parecido. y si alguien lo armo que tal le pareció...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 23, 2011)

Te recomiendo que te leas el tema completo, hay un montón de cosas interesantes, y dependiendo de tus conocimientos vas a poder ver cuales podes armar y cuales no


----------



## djwash (Nov 21, 2011)

Un mes sin actividad en el tema, se perdio en la quinta pagina de la seccion, que paso muchachos...

Les dejo un pequeño avance de algunos cosas que estoy haciendo...



Saludos...


----------



## phavlo (Nov 21, 2011)

Te quedaron muy buenas las pcb dj, sigue asi !


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 21, 2011)

Está quedado el tema pero yo sigo haciendo cosas  estoy haciendo un proyector laser, que dibuje figuras, ya lo tengo funcionando, me queda armar bien el programita para la pc y ya está. Usa un micro pic y se conecta a la pc por usb. Acá un video de lo que llevo hecho hasta ahora:




Todavia me falta subir unos videos mas, pero ando corto de tiempo.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Nov 21, 2011)

Interesante, me gustaría probar realizarlo. Tienes algún diagrama del circuito?
Gracias


----------



## TitanAE (Nov 21, 2011)

djwash, excelente las pcb, muy profesionales, no se si ya compartiste los esquemáticos de esas, ando con ganas de hacerme un REVO y sino me equivoco esas pcbs son para eso, no?

fernandoae, siempre que tengo en la casilla un mail de un aporte tuyo, es de algo genial!  tengo un 4550 que me esta esperando en un cajón para hacer algo copado y me parece que va a ser para hacer tu último proyecto. en cuanto tenga novedades y tiempo subí todo por favor!

saludos gente!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 21, 2011)

Acá está el código que maneja los dos módulos PWM del pic 18F2550, el micro usa un cristal de 4Mhz, un capacitor en el pin VUSB y no mucho mas. Para manejar los motores me armé dos plaquitas con optoacoplador y transistor de potencia, de ahi conecte los dos motorcitos con espejos e imanes esos que subi antes, lo que permite mover el haz por medio del pwm generado por el micro. Estudien y modifiquen los programas a gusto.
Cualquier duda me consultan. Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Nov 21, 2011)

*TitanAE*, si, son las del revo, no son originales ya que no tengo ese equipo, pero los leds estan en la mima posicion, y el pcb lo diseñe yo, las resistencias van del lado de atras, si lo haces fijate si conectas los leds con anodo comun o catodo comun.

Unas paginas atras subi el PCB...


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 22, 2011)

Este es un video de como va el equipo laser


----------



## djwash (Nov 27, 2011)

Les dejo unos videos de la placa para el revo roll y el controlador terminado, es con PIC 12F629.












Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Nov 27, 2011)

jojo... justo estaba jugando con mi linterna led y una lupa haciendo lo mismo, abro el foro y me encuentro con esto, que buena ideeeaaa esta genial 
saludosss


----------



## TitanAE (Nov 29, 2011)

djwash! es genial como te quedó, hago un pedido de leds por eBay y lo hago ya!
Realmente me encantó como te quedó. 
Mis felicitaciones para ti.


----------



## djwash (Nov 29, 2011)

Gracias, me alegra que les haya gustado.

Ojala subas fotos o videos cuando hagas esa placa.

Pueden usar cualquier controlador de 4 canales, tengan en cuenta segun el controlador como ponen los leds, si en configuracion catodo comun o anodo comun.


----------



## gervit (Nov 30, 2011)

djwash muy bueno como te va quedando.
Tengo algunas dudas:
Que controlador estas usando?
que valor tienen las resistencias en el esquematico?
con que voltaje se alimenta cada color?
Gracias.



Perdon por tantas preguntas djwash pero estoy muy interesado en construirlo.
El controlador ya se cual es y supongo que el voltaje es de 9v., pero que tr estas usando?
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## maezca (Nov 30, 2011)

djwash los leds son de alto brillo comunes o son de mas watts?


----------



## djwash (Dic 1, 2011)

Gervit y maezca:

El controlador que uso en los videos no esta en el foro, lo diseñe yo, LuisElektro subio uno unas paginas atras:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/428291/ _

Luego *reactancia* lo modifico y pidio que le hicieran un PCB, hice el PCB y lo subi aqui:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/564152/ _

Lo arme e hice pruebas de ambos y no me convencieron, son muy poco flexibles para usar con otros dispositivos, la entrada del 4017 es muy sensible por eso funciona asi como estan.

Como no queria que hiciera siempre la misma secuencia decidi hacerlo con PIC, hice la parte del pre que es con un LM741 le agregue un filtro pasabajos para que respondiera solo con los graves, y de ahi al PIC, en el el programa tira entre 7 secuencias al azar, sino capta musica apaga las luces, de pic no sabia nada y aun me falta muchisimo, pero el programa lo pude hacer en 4 dias desde cero, despues lo podre modificar con nuevas funciones como otras secuencias o una interfaz entre varias maquinas para que hagan lo mismo, los transistores que manejan la salida en el video son 2N3904, manejan 12 leds cada uno y estan sobrados, por lo menos ni se calientan y encienden al maximo, hay muchos otros transistores que se pueden usar tanto bopilares como mosfet.

El esquema del controlador no lo puedo subir porque vendo estos equipos, pero les deje paginas mas atras el PCB de las placas del 7 EYE, RevoRoll, y otro que es muy comun en varias maquinas, para mi el asunto de los PCB de los leds (donde van los leds) es lo mas dificil, o por lo menos es la mitad del trabajo, lo del controlador asi sea con PIC no es tan dificil...

Ya mencione que son leds de alto brillo comunes, de 20mA a 30mA, y 50mA los rojos, y tambien mencione antes que la resistencia la deben calcular ustedes segun la tension de la fuente, como ejemplo les digo que uso fuentes SMPS de 12V y para los colores verde-azul-blanco la resistencia (3 en serie) es de 100ohm, y para los rojos (4 en serie) es de 68ohm.

Para el que tenga flojera de hacer los calculos:

Leds en serie:

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

Para un solo led:

http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz


Por ultimo les recomiendo que NO se confien en la tension de la fuente, midan con un tester o multimetro antes para estar seguros.


----------



## angel_oriel (Dic 17, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> Este es un video de como va el equipo laser http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSPSreQ6QhA


Esta excelente!!!! 

Y revivan el tema porfis!!!! Que no pierda el hilo 

Una pregunta anexa jejejejeje, el tema del video como se llama? 

Saludos


----------



## gervit (Dic 21, 2011)

Para los que son medio haraganes como yo les dejo esta links que esta muy buena a la hora de calcular R y leds, ademas dibuja el circuito.

http://ledcalculator.net/


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola!

Les comento mi situacion, asi me dan una mano a resolverla. Tengo pensado usar unos 8 leds RGB de 4 patas para colorear una habitacion pero poniendome a pensar, entre en duda con las conexiones.

*Opté por lo mas simple, 3 potenciometros, uno para cada color del led.
1. Con 10K, es muy poco el margen de variacion que uno tiene. Se gradua al final de la escala y no termina siendo mucha la posibilidad de combinar varios tonos.
2.Con 5K funciona bien, pero al maximo (maxima resistencia) el led no termina de apagarse.

*La coneccion de los leds. Al ser RGB, no esta la posibilidad de coneccion en serie. No queda otra que en paralelo. Pero he leido muchas veces que no es aconsejable.

Para que entiendan mejor, simplemente quiero tener mis 8 leds rgb todos iguales y sus 3 potes para cambiarlos todos juntos.

Espero que me puedan aconsejar en esto.

Saludos y gracias de anteano!

Mariano22

PD:lei algo en un post de esto, con un problema similar, pero no tiene actividad desde hce 6 meses y por normas del foro no puedo acceder.(no revivir viejos temas)


----------



## djwash (Dic 28, 2011)

Con un potencimetro, un transistor y unas resistencias podes controlar el brillo de cada color.

El pote lo conectas como en audio, gnd en la pata 1 y v+ en la pata 3, de la pata 2 sacas una resistencia de 1k y de ahí a la base del transistor, el pote debe ser de 100k o de 250k, el emisor a gnd, y el colector a los leds, podes usar el 2n2222 o para mas corriente el tip41, este circuito no es muy eficiente pero funciona, para leds y también para cooler de pc(lo tengo en mi pc), no te subo un esquema porque estoy con el móvil, espero lo entiendas sino preguntas.

Nos vemos..


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 28, 2011)

djwash se entendió perfecto.. gracias! Ahora mismo me voy a poner a probarlo.

La unica duda que me queda, para conectar varios, no hay otra alternativa que en paralelo no?

Saludos y Gracias!

Edit: Djwash acabo de probar todo. Usé un BC548 porque de los otros 2 que mencionaste no tenia y un pote de 500k. El de 250K me producia el mismo efecto de no apagarse por completo. Puedo dejar el circuito asi?
Para ponerle una resistencia a cada color (para subir de los 2v y trabajar en 5v), se la pongo entre el led y el colector o entre el emisor y masa?
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## memorexxx (Dic 28, 2011)

dj wash me podrias pasar el circuito para poder hacer el revo roll  AUDIORITMICO CON PIC12F629

TE AGRADECERIA QUE ME LO PASARAS 


GRACIAS


----------



## djwash (Dic 28, 2011)

Te comento que al cuarto dia que lei la primera palabra sobre PICS, ya habia terminado el codigo, es muy facil, en serio, por lo menos hacer algo como lo eso, alguien con experiencia en programacion lo hace en 15 minutos, a mi me tomo 4 dias desde cero conocimientos sobre pic, te recomiendo que hagas lo mismo, ponete a leer, a estudiar un poco, pregunta a alguien que sepa, te dara grandes satisfacciones, quizas mas adelante lo suba, por ahora les deje los pcb de los leds, que para mi ver es lo mas dificil.


----------



## memorexxx (Dic 29, 2011)

ayuden a hacer algo parecido a esto DJ WASH , REACTANCIA Y FERNDOE





}

LES AGRADECERIA QUE LLEVARAMOS JUNTOS ESTE TEMA


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 30, 2011)

memorexxx dijo:


> ayuden a hacer algo parecido a esto DJ WASH , REACTANCIA Y FERNDOE


 
Nunca te limites de quienes te puedan ayudar. Hay muchas personas, ademas de mi, que sabemos y queremos ayudarte. Nunca pidas respuestas de alguien en particular.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Volviendo al tema tuyo. No podria ayudarte si lo pensas hacer con DMX o progamado por pic, ya que  no he aprendido todavia de eso.

Pero en el resto si  Paa empezar, yo hace un tiempo armé un cabezal movil muy parecido a ese, a led, y controlado totalmente a mano. Ahora estoy fabricando uno mejor y con mas apariencia a un cabezal. El otro no tenia nada de parecido.

Los consjos que te podria dar serian:
*Utilizar motores PAP. Los podes sacar de impresoras. Yo tengo un driver muy sensillo sin pic ni computadora para manejarlos y muy economicos de armar.
*Creo que lo ideal seria hacer el soporte de la cabeza tipo "U" y no de un solo "brazo". Yo tube el problema con el equilibrio y el desbalanzamiento cuando estaba en funcionamiento.

Por ahora no se me ocurre mas. Cualquier consulta estoy a disposicion.

Saludos


----------



## memorexxx (Ene 1, 2012)

va gracias MARIANO22 tratare de intentarlo



yo solo quisiera saber como hacer el diseño de la cabeza movil y como controlar los motores lo de el dmx y los leds ya se como hacerlo


----------



## mariano22 (Ene 1, 2012)

el diseñoo armalo vos... si queres podes conseguirte las medidas del original, pero va a gusto de cada uno. Yo las medidas las pre determino como quiero de tamaño y despues las sigo. Con los motores, ya te mencioné que te puedo ayudar con un circuito que tengo yo y del DMX, fijate con otro, no se lo suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## memorexxx (Ene 2, 2012)

mira mariano22   


las especificaciones son estas  me gustaria que sea del tamaño original 

http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo261/chilangoeshop/CABEZAWASHMOVILDE86LEDSANTROLITE.jpg

el unico problema es que las medidas no las encuentro 

nose si puedas basarete en las medidas de esta otra cabeza movil 

http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo261/chilangoeshop/miniwashled2b.gif


gracias por tu ayuda mariano22


----------



## memorexxx (Ene 2, 2012)

oye ya ve tu video 






asi identica la quiero como tu la hisiste  pero logico con mas leds


----------



## mariano22 (Ene 2, 2012)

Cuantos leds queres ponerle? que colores? El mio llevaba rojo, amarillo, azul y verde. Ya quee no utilizé el metodo del RGB.

Ese esta armado con Motores DC. Uno, es con un sistema de una video-cassetera y el otro, es el mismo sistema, pero de fora casera. Cada uno, sobre el motor, tienen una polea en espiral conectada al eje (cualquiera de los 2) con un engranaje comun. Esta configuracion me permitia no exigir a los motores en fuerza y que quede todo trabado cuando no funcionaba. de esta manera (principalmente el eje de arriba) quedaba estático.

Fijate que paginas mas atrás esta la exxplicacion y mas fotos. En este mismo Post.

Saludos

PD: fijate que haces con las medidas. Eso va a gusto y preferencias tuyo.


----------



## memorexxx (Ene 3, 2012)

si lo quiero hacer de 86 leds 30 LEDS ROJOS 28 VERDES Y  28 AZULES


----------



## djwash (Ene 3, 2012)

Si lo alimentas con 12v te conviene 28 ROJOS, 30 VERDES y 30 AZULES.

Lo demas es como te dijeron, a gusto y depende las piezas que consigas, no sirve de nada que te digan como hacerlo si no consigues las piezas necesarias.

Consigue piezas de aparatos y ahi surgiran las ideas, sino surge nada sigue buscando.


----------



## memorexxx (Ene 3, 2012)

pero tengo duda de como hacer funcionr un motor pap



este es un progreso que tengo


----------



## djwash (Ene 3, 2012)

memorexxx dijo:


> pero tengo duda de como hacer funcionr un motor pap





Opcion 1: Te pones a leer en el foro hay info sobre motores PAP...

Opcion 2: No lees nada y usas motores DC, engranajes y puente H.

Opcion 3: No lees ni usas lo de la opcion 2 y usas motores sincronicos y que se mueva como se mueva.

Opcion 4; Abandonas momentaneamente la idea del cabezal y empezas con equipos mas chicos hasta que domines algo de robotica, por lo que se ve de electronica estas algo verde.



EDIT: No se entiende mucho lo que hiciste, pero se ve una correa negra, y un armatoste grande, antes de armar tienes que visualizar mentalmente o al menos dibujar lo que vas a hacer, sino perdes tiempo armando cosas que no usaras, la experiencia vale pero a veces es util hacer trabajar mas el cerebro...

Ese sistema que armaste tiene el problema que te menciono Mariano22 y que veo que no prestaste atencion, es que si usas correas el peso de los leds o lo que sea moveran la cabeza cuando esta no tenga alimentacion, es decir, el mecanismo debe quedar trabado cuando NO esta en movimiento.


----------



## memorexxx (Ene 3, 2012)

va pues gracias voy a tratar de hacerlo bien y investigar sobre la programacion para poderlo programar o buscar primero todos los circuitos y luego armarlo


gracias


----------



## mariano22 (Ene 3, 2012)

Para hacerlo mas facil de decirlo...

Armá TODA la circueteria del cabezal. Motores con sus drivers, leds, sistema de control.

Hasta que no armes esto, que es lo mas que básico. No hay cabezal. y menos que menos por DMX, que tiene sus complejidades.


----------



## niko232 (Ene 27, 2012)

hola chicos del foro... estuve leyendo todos los proyectos y la verdad me quede muy asombrado de las cosas que hacen. estoy muy interasado en este tema de iluminacion tengo algunos proyectos en mente y otros armados....tengo armado un cabezal movil con leds y estoy armando dos equipos similares al led reflex.. con el tema de los pic estoy medio quedado.. hace mucho no hago nada.. en realidad he programado picaxe.. es mas facil.. ja..


----------



## memorexxx (Ene 31, 2012)

brinda un poco de ayuda con eso de la programacion muchos no sabemos ''????


----------



## Dano (Ene 31, 2012)

memorexxx dijo:


> brinda un poco de ayuda con eso de la programacion muchos no sabemos ''????



Dedicale 400 horas al foro 24, y te aseguro que cuando termines hacer un cabezal con motores pap va a ser cuestion de dias nomas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 31, 2012)

memorexxx dijo:


> brinda un poco de ayuda con eso de la programacion muchos no sabemos ''????



Compañero veo que te quieres armar un prototipo de una Cabeza movil DIY

Hay varias formas de realizarlo, programadas es una obcion, pero si to tenes mucha experiencia en ello yo te sujiero otras obciones como motores AC bipolar para manejarlos a 180º muy usados en luces Halogenas, motor paso a paso de alto torque o normalitos con su respetivo Driver, servo motor, motor DC modificado para darle mas fuerza,  segun el que elijas puedes controlar su autonomia sea programada, en secuencia o audioritmica, si gustas te colaboro con tu prototipo ya que hace un tiempo ayude a un amigo hacer una cabeza movil robotica muy similar a la del video si gustas  te indico que materiales caseros podes usar para que te quede muy prolija,  para empesar te doy mi sujerencia  de como la puedes empezar a construir, a base de un secador de cabello plegable asi es con un secador puedes hacer grandes maravillas en luces no solo cabezas moviles puedes utilizar la carcaza ya que el material es genial y la forma es perfecto para tu prototipo, ojo que el secador no sirva no le vayas a quitar el secador a tu novia, como hizo mi amigo  si te gusto la idea pregunta lo que quieras que con gusto te colaboro con tu prototipo compañero, ya que a ello me dedico a diseñar o busca en el foro que aqui hay de todo amigo

Mira esta Imagen y veras que llegaran muchas ideas jejeje.

http://www.easy-touch.com/files/gfx/resized/800x600/eta-2000_komplet.jpg


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 1, 2012)

Compañero aqui la podemos apreciar mejor su ensamble se ve facil de Construir y estoy ya averiguando las medidas para diseñarla en 3D y poder ir sacando los planos para su construccion Yo me animo a armarla quien mas se anima a hacerla


----------



## djwash (Feb 2, 2012)

Esa cosa es facil de armar, sin dmx y sin PAP, lo podes hacer con motores sincronicos si la idea es tener una maquina facil de armar y reparar, en un principio queria hacer con controlador y dmx y no se que mas, pero al final me incline por hacer maquinas que funcionen parecido o igual que las comerciales y cueste 1/4 de su valor armarlas, en el futuro quizas implemente dmx y otras cosas pero por ahora no veo necesario.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 2, 2012)

Si compañero igual la vi que es muy facil de armar, viendola por encima en la cabeza movil tiene un motor paso a paso y para el rotor  es un motor sincronico ( motor AC bipolar) quiero armarme unas buenas luces, pero asi como dices que se vean como las comerciales y mucho mejormuchas gracias por tus grandes aportes compañero djwash


----------



## djwash (Feb 2, 2012)

Me convencio, la voy a armar, es una buena solucion para luz en movimiento, sin espejos y bien llenadora, calculo que en una semana tendre algun avance, tengo la costumbre de armar equipos con componentes que se consiguen en cualquier ferreteria o electronica asique podran armarla sin mayores inconvenientes. Querer es poder.

Saludos...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 2, 2012)

Compañero Yo tambien me la voy a armar, asi soy Yo voy a ferreterias y compro material para las cajas o Rack, el resto se consigue en cualquier casa de Electronica, pero yo antes de armar cualquier cosa la diseño en 3D y la pongo a funcionar en modelado 3D, para ver como la puedo ir modificando sin gastar algo de mas, luego la paso a planos para ir armando las partes, como el Rack o caja sea en aluminio o lamina, y luego de tener el rack, voy armando la parte electronica y la voy adaptando, asi las armaba ya hace un par de años, y no volvi hacer mas luces, me tope con este post y me gusto mucho, ya que nunca habia entrado a un foro y muy cierto compañero tu dicho amigo djwash que luz estan elaborando en estos momentos


----------



## djwash (Feb 2, 2012)

Yo hago modelado 3d mental+papel y lapiz, me las imagino pieza por pieza antes de armarlas y me salen bien, no sabria que programa usar para hacerlo en la pc, por otro lado siempre ando pensando y buscando soluciones.

En este momento estoy adaptandole led a una maquina que tenia lampara, para este finde las quieren para una fiesta, antes de entregarla subo video y fotos...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 2, 2012)

Si tambien es bueno hacer el boceto, tienes un gran ingenio para ello compañero Yo para modelado en 3D uso el CINEMA 4D el modelado es muy sencillo de manejar y quedan igual a las reales ya que usas texturas y muchas mas herramientas de diseño y dibujo, lo bueno es que se puede ver como se mueven en video Avi y asi ajustar los grados de rotacion y modificarlas a gusto, y pues ya pasarlo a planos con ello es solo cortar, troclear, doblar y perforar, sin tener contratiempos en las partes para ensamblar el rack de una huy que genial amigo, huy si porque algunas si merecen la pena tecnologia led, otras si necesitan su halogena, es muy canson trabajar con halogena por la temperatura y va uno a manipularlas, paracen un asador genial cuando la termines sube fotos y ojala un video me hiciste recordar la primera luz que ya hace unos años modifique a led, fue una Chauvet halogena audioritmica, casi ni se movia tenia un AC bipolar de 16RPM, se lo cambie por uno de 30RMP con giros de 340º y quedo genial por ahi aun guardo esos viejos recuerdo a la old school a que tiempos aquellos espero aprender mucho de tus conocimientos y aportar lo poco que se de luces


----------



## Nicog17 (Feb 2, 2012)

Muchachos.. Estuve chusmeando un poco, y por lo visto la Revo Roll es muy fácil de construir.. además de que la parte de la ''iluminación'' ya está hecha.. (gracias a Djwash y a Reactancia ) ahora falta la parte de control de movimiento.. Encontré este link http://www.arrakis.es/~workboy/workbaby/luz.html que a mi parecer se podría modificar para controlar motores PAP audioritmicamente.. 
-Para el que controla el tubo con los espejos que giran sería intercalarle una and después del 555 y alimentarla con el audiorritmico del control de luces, también habría que desconectar la FF del pin 15 del 74LS154 y mandar pulsos cada tanto a la FF para invertir el giro.. 
-Y para el otro motor que controla la base que contiene al motor de los espejos, sería el mismo circuito, pero el FF se lo controlaría con optoacopladores para invertir el giro cuando realize hasta X movimiento.. 
 Está claro que en los pines del 74LS154 irían diodos y transistores para manejar cada motor; serían 2 circuitos independientes para controlar cada motor. 
¿Podría funcionar la idea? PD: posiblemente no me expliqué bien, pregunten nomás 
Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 2, 2012)

Muy bueno el aporte Nicog17 se te agradece la informacion, para controlarlas hay muchas maneras, algunos utilizan Microcontroladores, otros con TTL, CMOS, Trimer ya que no todos manejan Micros o no le gusta trabajar con ellos,a mi me gusta implementar de todo asi quedan mas completos, no que solo con un micro ya esta listo,  inclusive el control secuencial y autonomo de un motor PAP de la manera mas sencilla, es con 5 IC 555, 1 IC4017 y su etapa Driver, el cual el IC555 como dices  se presta mucho para enviarle la señal de la etapa del audioritmico al pin 5 de control para activar el movimiento bipolar, para  regular su velocidad es haciendo un disparo en el pin 7 y 6 interconectados entre si 2 IC555 guiandote en la tabla de sentido y torque del PAP, da unos buenos rangos de velocidad, claro esta teniendo en cuenta los niveles de frecuencia, yo te entiendo a maravilla y la verdad un micro es excelente pero interconectando los IC que te comento haces maravillas, el tubo como dices tu es un cilindro multiespejo se pueden colocar 12 espejos lineales de 2cm, y si se hacen 2 etapas independientes pero interconectadas con un sistema de control secuencial sea autonomo o audioritmico


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 2, 2012)

Para los compañeros que estan interesados en la Irradiant Mini Move LED Moving Head Wash, ese es el nombre de la cabeza movil en USAya empese a diseñarla en 3D, por ahora tengo ya diseñada la etapa de iluminacion Led en 3D, envio unas imagenes y de como se ve iluminada la cual se puede graduar la intencidad de luz, color y la secuencia mañana si me queda un pequeño tiempo empieso el diseño del rack si les gusto me dicen y sigo subiendo el material en 3D, y de paso poder  sacando los planos con medidas reales de la Irradiant, del rack, de la parte mecanica y electronica para comensar a construirla paso a paso cualquier inquietud me comenta compañeros


----------



## djwash (Feb 2, 2012)

Que bien.

Yo he pensado usar de base la carcaza de una fuente de PC, y donde iran los leds+controlador una pequeña caja estanca de electricidad, de plastico, a la cual le cortare una ventana y le pondre un vidrio sellado asi no entra agua ni nada, y puede salir la luz, en la fuente de pc ira la fuente (Switching 12V 1A) y algun audioritmico para los motores sincronicos, bah es la idea, se me acaba de ocurrir pero lo mas seguro es que asi sea ya que tengo esos elementos por ahi, mañana mientras desayuno quizas diseñe el PCB de los leds, ya que el pcb controlador audiorritmico para 3 o 4 canales ya lo tengo hecho, quedaria hacer secuencias (codigo del PIC)...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 2, 2012)

Excelente djwash esta genial tu idea compañero, yo tambien quiero hacerle un buen rack y una buena secuencia, pero quiero hacerla algo similar a la real, Yo por por ahi tengo laminas que ya no utilizo para doblarlas y empesar hacer la cabeza y el brazo, yo si empesare por el rack, ya que la parte mecanica y electronica esta facilonga para hacer y  controlar los motores,  yo pienso  utilizar en la cabeza un PAP o un servo para graduar la velocidad, y en el rotor un AC Bipolar que me dara mas fuerza de torque o tambien un servo de torque 3.5Kg que tengo un par de ellos, como dices tu querer es poder.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 3, 2012)

Compañero djwash subo la imagen del rack que te desia, no se si modificar la parte final del rack, para que acople mejor y sea mas facil doblar las pestañas de acople


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 3, 2012)

se que le faltan mas arreglos pero es un buen prototipo no 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWSD08m-BSo&feature=youtu.be



DISCULPEN EL AUDIO PERO NO SE QUE PASO PERO NO HACE ESOS RUIDOS


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 4, 2012)

Bueno compañeros dejo un par de fotos de como voy contruyendo el Rack de la Luz Robotica para los que la estan construyendo o esten en armarla, iba a clonarla tal como es pero vi algunos detalles que no me gustaron, asi que la voy a modificar un poco ya casi tengo listo el rack de la cabeza movil ya corte un par de laminas calibre 20 y ya doble algunas partes de ella, las medidas son basadas escala real con los planos sacados del simulador en 3D, ahi dejo un pequeño avance, espero que se animen a armarla o les guste la luz robotica que tanto mi compañero djwash y yop la estamos construyendo


----------



## Dario (Feb 4, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Bueno compañeros dejo un par de fotos de como voy contruyecdo el Rack de la Luz Robotica para los que la estan construyendo o esten en armarla, iba a clonarla tal como es pero vi algunos detalles que no me gustaron, asi que la voy a modificar un poco ya casi tengo listo el rack de la cabeza movil ya corte un par de laminas calibre 20 y ya doble algunas partes de ella, las medidas son basadas escala real con los planos sacados del simulador en 3D, ahi dejo un pequeño avance, espero que se animen a armarla o les guste la luz robotica que tanto mi compañero djwash y yop la estamos construyendo



espectacular la ojalateria, exelente.  una pregunta ¿que metodo utilizaste para la serigrafia que le pusiste? se ve muy bien.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 4, 2012)

phavlo dijo:
			
		

> YIROSHI, solo te voy a decir un cosa:
> Te esta quedando EXCELENTE !!! Me encanta como va tu proyecto !!



Gracias por tus comentarios phavlo y por entrar al post, hasta hoy tuve tiempo para hacer un pequeño avance en la cabeza movil al principio la iba a clonar tal como esta en la imagen, pero mejor decidi darle mi toque y como te pudiste dar cuenta se ve ya sus modificaciones en el rack de la cabeza movil, ire subiendo los avances a medida que la vaya construyendo para compartir este pequeño proyecto, de como se hace una luz de discoteca semi profesional de una manera facil y practica, el que quiera material como simulacion en 3D de la Robotic move lights, los planos a escala para el cortado, doblado y ensamble tanto del Rack, como la parte mecanica y electronica con mucho gusto los aportare y quiero invitarte a ti y a todos los compañeros que les guste la robotica, las luces, que les guste proyectos con motores, se animen a armar estos prototipos ya que no todo es sonido y es cierto lo que dice el compañero djwash  la mayoria opina aporta y arma amplificadores de toda clase, ya que  la gran mayoria solo les gusta el sonido o solo saben de ello y una minoria me incluyo ahi tenemos algun conocimiento en  luces semi pro y PRO, creo que hoy en dia hay que saber de todo un poco,  la verdad las luces es un gran complemento para nuestro sonido, sonido sin luces no es sonido

Saludos compañero





D@rio dijo:


> espectacular la ojalateria, exelente.  una pregunta ¿que metodo utilizaste para la serigrafia que le pusiste? se ve muy bien.



Gracias por comentario compañero en cuanto a la serigrafia en si uso bastidores tanto para Rack de Power Amplifier como PCB y muchas cosas incluyendo la marca, tambien tengo transfer pero para usar con pistola de calor, respecto a lo que puse en las laminas dobladas que son parte del Rack de la cabeza movil es marca de diseño en 2D 

Saludo amigo


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 4, 2012)

memorexxx dijo:
			
		

> podrias subir el programa y los materiales o pasos que usaste para corta laamina y doblarla porfavor
> 
> te quedo muy chida hasta parese que te dedicas  a hacerlas
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias compañero por el comentario amigo, si necesitas el programa de modelado?? osea el cinema 4D porque el programa o enlaces no se si aqui  se puede subir para descargas ya que soy novato en el foro y pocon de cuales son las reglas, pero si te interesa el Soft te envio un MP y te doy el enlace donde esta y lo bajas, y te envio el archivo donde esta la luz para que la estudies y la cacharrees ( para que la analices) en 3D, si no sabes asi mucho de modelado o manejarlo no problem que con gusto te ayudo amigo y subo un video tuto en Youtube de como manejarlo y hacer luces roboticas en el programa ya que ahi se puede hacer de todo la cuestion es de creatividad y ganas de aprender

Que genial compañero que estes interesado ya que tu fuiste el que dio la idea y me gusto, pues mira para empesar los materiales que he usado hasta el momento son unas laminas que tenia por ahi, pues pueden ser de calibre 22 o 20 como las que use, segun la prensa que tengas le puedes hacer facilmente los dobleces, para cortar la lamina utilize una guillotina y tijeras para cortar lamina hasta calibre 20 para hacerle los cortes pequeños de los angulos, mañana subo los planos con las medidas del rack de la cabeza movil, simplemente los imprimes los pegas con unos puntos de colbon, y los vas trazando, cortas las laminas asi como una imagen que subi sin doblar y listo, es muy sencillo de hacer Racks

Pues hace un par de años solia hacer muchas luces y modificarlas, tanto Halogenas como led, pero ahora trabajo es en sonido y ello quedo atras, pero me anime en volver a retomar a lo que me dedicaba en un taller de luces, y  ahora quiero es hacer proyectos de luces, Trabajo en sonido y en casa mas sonido pues  como que es hora de hacer algo diferente

Con gusto te colaboro compañero


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 5, 2012)

Bueno amigo memorexxx y los compañeros que siguen esta construccion de la Irradiant Mini Led Wash Move Robotic, lo prometido es deuda  dejo el patronaje o moldes de corte de la Cabeza movil con sus medidas reales, asi como aparecen en unas fotos que subi tanto cortadas como dobladas son las medidas de corte y doblado que he elaborado

La lamina o laminas que deseen usar, sea aluminio, laton, alguna lamina de un electrodomestico, tambien la pueden fabricar en fibra de vidrio  o cualquier tipo de material que deseen usar a gusto lo pueden implementar con mucha creatividaden un tiempo pequeño que me quede,  diseño y subo un pequeño Tuto en 2D de como es el doblado de la carcasa de la luz, asi que para los que esten interesados me comentan que tipo de herramientas tienen  y asi mismo les puedo ayudar si utilizan alguna lamina de metal, cualquier duda me comentas compañero o me comentan compañeros, espero que les sea de gran utilidad el patronaje, tambien si desean hacer otro tipo de luz la comentan en el foro, que con gusto y si se algo sobre al respecto de la luz, les puedo hechar una mano

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 5, 2012)

Compañero gervit pues mira que ya hace rato la hice, como comente se la ayude hacer un amigo, y le quedo muy buena con la carcasa del secador y para  la base del rotor fue con una carcasa de un router belking 3G que se me quemo, pues ese material no lo tengo compañero ya que fue hace ratisimo que la hice, y pues tambien como hace rato que no hacia luces, pues gran parte de cosas, las vendi y otras las regale, y muchos planos se me fueron perdiendo, pero si deseas colaboracion en tu luz, con mucho gusto amigo ya tienes  la carcasa del secador? para asi mismo hacer el bosquejo de como implementarla, y tambien estoy que me armo un par de ellas muy PRO con las carcasas de los secadores, veo que te gusto la idea y es muy facil trucarla para ponerle los lentes





Tambien lo bueno es que esos secadores traen  ese aislante termico, la verdad son geniales para trabajarlas y mas cuando los led superan los 20W, espero de ser ayuda en algo.

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 5, 2012)

gervit dijo:
			
		

> Yiroshi no hace falta un plano solo con la idea mas o menos de como  implementaron los motores , luces y otras cosas necesarias ya me sirve.
> Tengo por ahi un secador de pelos en desuso y algunos motores.
> Gracias



Comprendo compañero, pues mira que fue muy sencillo de hacer, coji el secador le quite la pata de agarre ya que el que utilice fue uno que la pata se puede escualizar ( secador de Viaje) y esa misma me sirvio para colocar el servo ahi tando en el lado como para acoplarlo al servo de la caja, le puse un piñon ancho a la carcasa del secador, ya que  quedo una perforacion cuadrada cuando corte el pasador, asi que busque algo que acoplarara al eje del motor y el piñon fue la solucion, y pues ya  use servos trucados en la inter encuentras de como trucarlos, y el control es muy sencillo no se que motores tienes asi mas o menos te digo que te sirve para que acoplen bien, con gusto te brindo la idea para que construyas tu proyecto

El secador que implemente para ese tiempo fue uno muy similar a esta imagen, pues asi como te comento me sirvio mucho ya que la pata era escualizable y la utilice como brazo del cabezal




			
				memorexxx dijo:
			
		

> gracias por el aporte de tus planos espero empesar a trabajar con lo de la iluminacion y el circuito que llevara



Con gusto amigo memorexxx, espero que te sirva el material


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 6, 2012)

Bueno compañeros dejo otro pequeño avance, espero terminar el Rack completo este fin semana de la  Irradiant Mini Led Wash Move Robotic, como la pueder ver aun no he usado ni un solo tornillo para ensamblarla, encaja muy bien  porque me he basado en los planos diseñados por mi que con anterioridad subi, si ven una imagen de la luz como ya acoplada a su brazo es porque tiene un iman aun no tiene ninguna perforacion, y cuando la termine comensare a construir el panel de iluminacion segun las medidas de la cabeza movil de 90 Led, con una medida del pcb de 6.8cm x 7.3cm para que encaje muy bien,  por eso empese por el rack primero ya que en mi pequeña experiencia con luces queda mucho mas sencillo ir acomodando tanto la parte de iluminacion, mecanica y electronica con el rack terminado, espero que les guste y cualquier cosa me comentan


Saludos amigos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 6, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Hasta ahora va bonito, con que cortas, plegas, etc? hace un tutorial



Pues eso parece que va biencompañero como ya lo habia mencionado en el foro use una guillotina para cortes longitudinales, y para cortes pequeños como angulos, utilice unas tijeras para cortar lamina hasta calibre 20, para doblar utilizo una prensa para doblar lamina hasta calibre 20 con cabezal multiple de mi humilde taller la cual uso para hacer los Racks de mis Amplificadores, pero con una prensa normal o casera pueden hacer los dobleces con facilidad dependiendo el calibre de la lamina a utilizar


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 6, 2012)

Amigo Yiroshi que tipo de motores piensas usar en tu cabeza movil? No utilices motores dc "directos" sin sistema de engranajes para el rotor de arriba, ya que cuando deja de funcionar el motor, la "cabeza" cae por accion de la gravedad y siempre iluminaria para abajo. En sintesis, no podias mantener la luz en una posicion alta. Lo comento por EXPERIENCIA. Yo utilice en el mio viejo, 2 motores DC pero con un sistema de espiral: Engranaje en espiral sobre el eje del motor y comunicado a uno de los ejes del motor (cualquiera de los 2) con un engranaje de dientes paralelos. De esta manera, los dientes quedaban quietos en los agujeros del espiral y por consiguiente el eje quieto.

Espero que te sirva, Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 6, 2012)

mariano22 dijo:


> Amigo Yiroshi que tipo de motores piensas usar en tu cabeza movil? No utilices motores dc "directos" sin sistema de engranajes para el rotor de arriba, ya que cuando deja de funcionar el motor, la "cabeza" cae por accion de la gravedad y siempre iluminaria para abajo. En sintesis, no podias mantener la luz en una posicion alta. Lo comento por EXPERIENCIA. Yo utilice en el mio viejo, 2 motores DC pero con un sistema de espiral: Engranaje en espiral sobre el eje del motor y comunicado a uno de los ejes del motor (cualquiera de los 2) con un engranaje de dientes paralelos. De esta manera, los dientes quedaban quietos en los agujeros del espiral y por consiguiente el eje quieto.
> 
> Espero que te sirva, Saludos



Amigo mariano22 te aclaro que lo que subi fue algo que tenia ya hace años era para darle una idea a un compañero del foro de como es la pata de una carcasa de un secador similar a la luz que hice hace años atras con servos trucados, estaba con un motor DC era porque la usaba como una herramienta de pulir CD y no me acordaba que la tenia entre mis cosas, en este tipo de luces  uso PAP de alto torque, AC bipolar con empiñonada de metal y Servo motores 3.5Kg y trucados, en la luz que estoy haciendo aun no se cual voy a implementar pero DC no no, para lo que me describes Pues Yo uso es ternimal lineal de concato tanto AC y DC de cilindro hasta de 6 concatos para giros 360º que he diseñado,  esta solo es para giros de 340º y voy a implementar un multigiro de 4 contactos, muchas gracias por el consejo amigo lo tendre muy encuenta muchas gracias por la colaboracion, igualmente si necesitas alguna idea para alguna luz me comentas

Saludos


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 7, 2012)

miren ya termine el diseño de los leds de como van a ir ordenados son 30 led rojos 30 verdes y 30 azules  








espero y les sirva de mucho


espero y pronto les suba el circuito tanto de los leds como de el RGB


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 7, 2012)

aqui esta el circuito de los leds 

Ver el archivo adjunto leds mini wsh.rar



espero y les sirva de algo


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 7, 2012)

solo voy a utilizar 30 leds rojos 30 leds verdes y 30 leds azules todos ultrabrillantes

ya que cuando se mezclen los colores formen el rgb


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 7, 2012)

memorexxx dijo:


> solo voy a utilizar 30 leds rojos 30 leds verdes y 30 leds azules todos ultrabrillantes
> 
> ya que cuando se mezclen los colores formen el rgb
> 
> ...



Comprendo compañero, pero el amarillo es un color primario y veo que al mezclar Rojo con Verde da amariilo:en la imagen  Rojo, Verde, Azul, Amarillo ahi si da toda la gama que programa usaste para el PCB PCB WiZard, para bajarlo y ver tu PCB, ya que solo manejo otros Soft como el Autotrax y Layout Pro gracias amigo



			
				djwash dijo:
			
		

> Mañana les paso el pcb de los leds que usare yo para esta maquina...



Se te agradece el aporte amigo y porque  sobre led RBG de 4 Pines de chorro


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 7, 2012)

si se llama pc wizard

dijo PCB WIZARD

amigo yiroshi puedes usar tanto el amarillo como el verde 

((((((por que amarillo y azul forman verde


http://dibujopor3.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/colores-primarios4.jpg

pero SI TU LO VAS A HACER RGB 


QUE SIGNIFICA (RED,GREEN,BLUE)
                      ROJO,VERDE,AZUL


----------



## gervit (Feb 7, 2012)

Yiroshi espero las fotos del secador de pelo con los motores sin duda me van a servir.
Por supuesto, cuando puedas no mas sin apuro.
Gracias, gracias


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 7, 2012)

gervit dijo:


> Yiroshi espero las fotos del secador de pelo con los motores sin duda me van a servir.
> Por supuesto, cuando puedas no mas sin apuro.
> Gracias, gracias



Pues amigo las habia subido pero era sola la pata del secador plegable aqui la adjunto de nuevo, y pues  la usaba como herramienta caseriya para pulir CD por eso tiene un motor DC, no me acordaba que la tenia en mis motores y otras cosas para DIY, como hace rato que no hacia cosas con motores no sabia que tenia guardado y casualmente la encontre, pues no se con que motores vas hacer la cabeza movil asi como me habias comentado cuando tengas material sube las fotos aqui o a un enlace y te comento como armas la cabeza movil, la vas hacer con  lente  plano convexo y otro convexo o solo un lente casero ( LUPA 2") con gobos en aluminio caseros, bueno me vas comentando que necesitas para empesar a trabajar, ya que estoy que me hago 2 pero por falta de Tiempo apenas termine todo el Rack de la que estoy haciendo y estoy comensando hacer el secuenciador de 12 canales






Saludos amigo, cualquier cosa me comentas


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 8, 2012)

Compañeros...
Les presento mi avance en el cabezal movil. El mio es similar, o se trata se parecer, a un cabezal convencional como es el Martin MAC250. Ya esta armada la cabeza (ensable, masilla y lijado) y los laterales.
Uno de los laterales, tiene un cilindro celeste que va a ser de soporte. De esta manera, por el interior, pasan los cables. Del otro lado, el sistema de engranajes de la cabeza.

Comenten sus opiniones. Espero que les guste.

Cuando pueda, les paso fotos de futuros pasos y de la lampara led que esta lista.

Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 8, 2012)

Compañeros dejo un avance de la Mini Led Moving Head Light Wash, en pocas palabras ya esta listo el Chasis, este fin de semana ya termino la parte mecanica y electronica, cuando la termine en su totalidad la comparto para que se animen a armarla es muy sencilla de construir, bueno espero que les haya gustado como quedo el chasis (Rack) de mi cabeza movil casera.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Feb 8, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> porque  sobre led RBG de 4 Pines de chorro




Por lo de chorro...

Te quedo muy buena, te felicito, que lindo seria tener herramientas para trabajar la chapa, por ahora me las arreglo con los gabinetes que consiga, hasta que tenga planos para armar en serie...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 8, 2012)

Gracias compañero, Led de Chorro  es que aqui en mi pais asi se les llama o denomina a los led que proyectan la luz ultra billante y casi lineal entre 10º a 30º de angulo de proyeccion, si para doblar la lamina ( Chapa ) hay que tener ciertas herramientas y una de ellas es prensa multi cabezal, asi se logra doblar muchas cosas, asi como los angulos curvos con cilindro angular asi como el chasis de la base,  el problem es que casi  no me queda tiempo o si no ya la hubiese terminado si yo tambien armo cosas con lo que encuentro pero cuando clono algo trato de regirme al diseño pero hay veces  termino haciendo cosas a mi gusto o le hago una que otra mejora
Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Feb 8, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañeros dejo un avance de la Mini Led Moving Head Light Wash, en pocas palabras ya esta listo el Chasis, este fin de semana ya termino la parte mecanica y electronica, cuando la termine en su totalidad la comparto para que se animen a armarla es muy sencilla de construir, bueno espero que les haya gustado como quedo el chasis (Rack) de mi cabeza movil casera.
> 
> Saludos.



amigo, la verdad que trabajas como un profesional, te quedo exelente  saludosss


----------



## phavlo (Feb 8, 2012)

> amigo, la verdad que trabajas como un profesional, te quedo exelente



SIN DUDAS DE ESOO !! YIROSHI, cuando vas a dejar de sorprendernos ??


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 8, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> amigo, la verdad que trabajas como un profesional, te quedo exelente  saludosss



Gracias amigo  ahi se hace lo que se puede pero solo es el chasis, voy a ver si saco un tiempito para hacer la parte mecanica robotizada en especial el cilindro de 6 contactos haber que tal se mueve 

Saludos amigo y gracias por el comentario, tu tambien trabajas muy PRO


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yiroshi no soy mas que uno mas que te felicita por semejante trabajo. Muy bueno!

Ese cilindro celeste no es mas que el cartucho de un viejo rollo de estaño de 250g. Lo supe utilizar muy bien. Mañana si dios quiere termino la parte del chasis. El sistema de engranajes esta sacado tal cual de una videocassetera (reproductor de VHS), me ha dado exelentes resultados desde que la utilizo.
Al final, me quedo ese sistema(motor dc) para la cabeza(eje Y) y un PAP para el eje "X". Me quedo mas simple asi ya que tengo un solo driver de PAP y solo me falta el puente H, para no volver a usar el relé para el DC.

Mañana muestro fotos de el avance y la lampara RGBY (porque le puse el amarillo aparte, no voy a hacer combinacion, solo los 4 colores por separado)

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 8, 2012)

mariano22 dijo:


> Yiroshi no soy mas que uno mas que te felicita por semejante trabajo. Muy bueno!
> 
> Ese cilindro celeste no es mas que el cartucho de un viejo rollo de estaño de 250g. Lo supe utilizar muy bien. Mañana si dios quiere termino la parte del chasis. El sistema de engranajes esta sacado tal cual de una videocassetera (reproductor de VHS), me ha dado exelentes resultados desde que la utilizo.
> Al final, me quedo ese sistema(motor dc) para la cabeza(eje Y) y un PAP para el eje "X". Me quedo mas simple asi ya que tengo un solo driver de PAP y solo me falta el puente H, para no volver a usar el relé para el DC.
> ...



Gracias amigo por el comentario pues dejame desirte que le diste muy buena utilidad a ese cartucho y me gusto el cilindro celeste, si tienes toda la razon son muy buenos esos engranes de los VHS para hacer cosas roboticas, genial amigo sube tus avances para seguir viendo tu cabezal, te esta quedando genial amigo si con los primarios se saca buena gama, asi estoy haciendo el panel de iluminacion con led 5mm de alto brillo x 4 colores, pero quiero una buena combinacion, con secuencia multi pista, aleatoria y audioritmica y que den buen expectro al convinarlos.

Saludos amigo


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 8, 2012)

Exacto. Yo lo que quiero es simplemente color por color. No deseo hacer combinaciones entre ambos. Y si en un futuro puedo, va a ser controlado por computadora o por pic, pero para eso falta y MUUCHOO. jaja.
Yiroshi tu cabezal va a tener limite de movimiento? o va a poder girar sin limites? Vas a pasar los cables tal cual como hago yo o vas a tener cilindros de contacto y escobillas? Yo decidi no complicarmela tanto con el cilindro y voy a poner 4 sensores. 2 en cada eje, limite derecho y limite de izquierdo. Como funcionaria? Simplemente al activarse el sensor, se bloquea la señal del motor para que no siga avanzando EN ESE SENTIDO.
Por ejemplo, nuestro cabezal comienza a girar hacia la derecha, hasta que se activa el sensor. En este momento, el motor recibe señal unicamente para girar a la izquierda pero no para la derecha(que esta inabilitada por el sensor). 
No es mas que una proteccion electronica. Nunca confié en frenos mecanicos ya que a la larga estropean los motores.

Comenten que les parece. Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 8, 2012)

Amigo mariano22, pues sea controlada por PC , PIC o a la old school (sin PIC ni PC) tambien es genial, la que estoy haciendo es a la vieja escuela, hay que hacer las cosas probando de todo, no solo PIC y PIC y yap,  ya que todos entre ellos me incluyo resolvemos todo con un PICtanto para compactar el circuito como por precision.

Si amigo en la cabeza va a tener giro de 270º ya que si va pegada al techo se pierde un par de secuencias si ilumina 360º y pega al chasis en la base tendra sus 340º igual a la original pues aun no se si voy a implementar con el cilindro de 6 contactos que diseñe hace un tiempo pero ese no es de escobilla es con optoacopladores multi giro, esta genial tu idea compañero muy similar a como le vas hacer he implementado varios sensores de los mouse para secuencias aleatorias y programadas en muchos proyectos de motores sin contactos de por si es muy bueno para trabajar dale compañero yo si quiero ver esa idea puesta en marcha 

Frenos mecanicos si en DC se recalientan y se dañan,  pero un buen freno para esos motores es el freno imanado de neodimio con accionamiento lineal para el frenado

Saludos compañero


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 8, 2012)

che quen esta caabeza movil que se muestra todo lo que trae a dentro



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=2FfSYUcckkY


----------



## gervit (Feb 8, 2012)

muy bueno lo de yiroshi y mariano22 los felicito. Va muy bien eso me parece.
En cuanto tenga un tiempito empiezo con el mio. La idea es hacerlo con material descartable.
Gracias yiroshi por las fotos y tu disponibilidad.


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Buenass!

Simplemente les muestro fotos de mi avance del dia de hoy. Queda ensablar el motor del eje "X", ajustar unas pequeñas cosas en el "Y", y pintar todo antes de comenzar el ensable final y la circueteria.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 9, 2012)

mariano22 dijo:


> Buenass!
> 
> Simplemente les muestro fotos de mi avance del dia de hoy. Queda ensablar el motor del eje "X", ajustar unas pequeñas cosas en el "Y", y pintar todo antes de comenzar el ensable final y la circueteria.
> 
> Saludos a todos!



Excelente amigomuy buen trabajo compañero mariano22, te esta quedando muy genial tu cabezal movil Yo hoy no hice mayor cosa  pero termine el panel multi-pista con control de sensibilidad del mic, fuente de alimentacion y Mini Fan,  ya perfore el chasis y ya voy agregando algunas cosas como te puedes dar cuenta en la anterior foto ya va cambiando y va tomando forma tu cabezal movil tambien ya se esta viendo mas armada, bueno esperemos que la podamos terminar en un par de semanas.

Saludos gracias por subir tu avance


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yiroshi la verdad vos me pasas por mucho con tu cabezal.jajaja como es ese sistema multi-pista? Como trabaja? Me interesa mucho para el mio. Si no te molesta explicame brevemente como trabaja.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 9, 2012)

mariano22 dijo:


> Yiroshi la verdad vos me pasas por mucho con tu cabezal.jajaja como es ese sistema multi-pista? Como trabaja? Me interesa mucho para el mio. Si no te molesta explicame brevemente como trabaja.
> 
> Saludos y gracias!



Amigo tu cabezal va a maravilla y el tuyo es muy Original he ingenioso, el que estoy construyendo es un Semi-clon con mis toques a mi gusto

Pues mira amigo el multi-pista es que la luz hace secuencias tanto en el panel de iluminacion, como en movimiento multi-giro segun el tipo de cancion, si la musica es lenta el cabezal se mueve de la misma manera indicadolo en el panel digital que termine hoy, y si digamos es Techno como musica  mas rapida asi mismo el cabezal va al ritmo, son 9 tipos de ritmos de musica de 0-9 eso es un multi-pista que he hecho para este proyecto, complementado con el audioritmico que en el panel tambien lo he puesto con control de  sensibilidad y el secuenciador de 12 canales, hasta ahora va asi sencillita pero muy funcional, lo que estoy pensando y no me desido es de pasar los 8 cables del cabezal al brazo por ello no he armado el cabezal, yo como que lo hago sencillo con disco de contacto es el mismo que utiliza los multimetrosya que son 4 cables del PAP, + 2 de la fuente del secuenciador de 6 canales que va en el cabezal, + 2 del control para el otro secuenciador de 6 canales que va en el brazo ya que voy a implementar 2 secuenciadores y el multi pista si lo dejo en la base vamos haber que mas se me ocurre

Saludos amigo y exitos en tu proyecto


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 9, 2012)

muy bien yiroshi aver cuando subes los planos de la cabeza movil 

 porfavor 



te agradesco

te quedo bien chida te deberias de dedicar a fabricar ese tipo de cabezas moviles

o venderlas aqui en el foro


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 9, 2012)

memorexxx dijo:


> muy bien yiroshi aver cuando subes los planos de la cabeza movil
> 
> porfavor
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo, cuales planos necesitas compañero con gusto le colaboro a ello me dedicaba ya hace unos años atras, clonando Chauvet y Martin y entre otras.


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 10, 2012)

hola yiroshi me gustaria saber como fabrican estas cabezas moviles  








NO IMPORTA EL COLOR BLANCA O NEGRA ME GUSTARIA SABER COMO SE FABRICAN



o si no uno de estos scanners 








te agradesco tu ayuda


----------



## djwash (Feb 10, 2012)

Lo necesario para fabricar esas maquinas esta a lo largo del tema.

Por otro lado la fabricacion de cualquier tipo de maquina, esta sujeta a los materiales que se puedan conseguir, y a la imaginacion del que la va a armar, ya que dificilmente se consigan piezas iguales a las originales, lo que dificulta el armado y obliga a hacer cambios con respecto al modelo original.


En pocas palabras, estas pidiendo todo hecho? Sin aportar nada? Tu debes iniciar TU proyecto, no nosotros...


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 10, 2012)

esto es lo que encontre es su diseño visual







y una duda existen espejos de colores


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 10, 2012)

Amigo Yiroshi....
Una breve consulta, el secuenciador y el multipista del que hablas, no lleva ni PC ni PIC, no?
Si no te molestaria, me gustaria ver el equema y analizarlo para ver sinpuede funcionar en mi cabezal

De mas está decir gracias por todo!

Saludos!


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 10, 2012)

esta tableta para controlar servo motores les puede servir de mucho tiene modo run 

la programas por pc (MUY FACIL)

y luego lo desconectas del pc y le pones modo RUN y listo 


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-75138895-servo-controlador-usb-sc8-v3-arduino-pic-hitec-futaba-tower-_JM_


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 10, 2012)

memorexxx dijo:


> esto es lo que encontre es su diseño visual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compañero memorexxx, pues para poderlas fabricar depende el material que tengas, ya que una cosa es saber como las hacen y otra es hacerlas, el chasis externo o carcasa de las cabezas moviles se pueden fabricar de ABS + PVC  ya que son mas resistentes al calor y al impacto, tiene mucha razon el compañero Djwash es un tema extenso, de forma casera puede ser de fibra de vidrio advantex, hay muchos materiales que se pueden utilizar para su construccion, se que estas muy interesado en el tema, pero deberias centrarte en algun prototipo y asi poderte brindar alguna colaboracion respecto a tu proyecto puedes comensar por una Techno Scan, en el foro ya un compañero realizo una casera y le quedo muy buena, ya que su parte central por desirlo asi esta en los gobos, los filtros y sus motores para cambiar sus respecticas figuras, busca una luz y centrate en el tema y busca todo lo referente a ella, hay ya un tema sobre cabezas moviles en un foro leelo y asi te documentas 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/cabeza-movil-dmx-moving-head-dmx-luz-robotica-32009/

Cualquier duda que tengas me comentas que con gusto te colaboro






Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 10, 2012)

mariano22 dijo:


> Amigo Yiroshi....
> Una breve consulta, el secuenciador y el multipista del que hablas, no lleva ni PC ni PIC, no?
> Si no te molestaria, me gustaria ver el equema y analizarlo para ver sinpuede funcionar en mi cabezal
> 
> ...




Amigo como estas controlando los motores ya que el multi-pista es un contador de 9 velocidades conectado a la controladora de los motores con un TTL, el cual el 74192 lleva la velocidad hacia el 4017, no va con PIC ya que es para un parcero (amigo cercano) que me la va comprar y quiere que se la deje economica $ entonces por ello la controladora la estoy haciendo muy sencilla con unos TTL, CMOS y un par de Trimer ya que tengo varios integrados por ahi asi se puede  puentiar entre si facilmente y regular la velocidad con el contador, para que nos de el Tempo en la controladora y eligir el tipo de musica (Multi Pista)


----------



## Nicog17 (Feb 10, 2012)

Muchachos, les consulto a ustedes que estan más avispas..  ¿Que tipo de lente es mejor para hacer punto con los led's? ¿Una simple lupa?.. Además les pido si me pueden tirar alguna idea de como controlar 2 Pap audiorritmicamente.. por que en las electrónicas que compro componentes no tienen el 74LS194  en estos tiempos no tienen ni resistencias de 10K.. Está jodido con el tema de las importaciones para ellos  ¿Alguna idea para esto?.
PD: En estos días estoy subiendo fotos de un audiorritmico de 3 canales, y un destellador de Xenon..
Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Feb 10, 2012)

A esta altura con la calidad de componentes y precios, conviene un flash de led, a menos que hablemos de un flash de 1000W...

El tema de las lupas, te armas un circuito con unos 6 leds y pilas, y te vas a la libreria o importadora a probar lupas, le preguntas al vendedor (o vendedora) si te puede dejar probar las lupas que tenga, que si te sirve le compras 10, vas a encontrar lupas que tienen cierto aumento y proyectan puntos *nitidos* a poca distancia y grandes, otras que proyectan puntos pequeños, a mucha distancia, varia segun los grados de los leds y lupas.

Por los PAP, ni idea...

Por la importaciones por ahora no tenemos problemas aca...


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 10, 2012)

Amigo yiroshi
Uno de los motores, el DC, va a ir con un puente H que todavia no arme y el driver del pap te lo paso mañana ya que en este momento no lo tengo a mi alcanze. Pero utiliza esa gama de integrados que me mencionabas. Mañana te lo paso y me das una mano a terminar mi esquema 

DESDE YA MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS YIROSHI! (moderadores disculpen por las mayusculas pero esto es mas que un aplauso)

Saludos a todos!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 11, 2012)

Quetal Amigo Mariano22, si si son muy buenos esos IC tanto para el secuenciador como para la controladora, sea para Motores PAP o DC, claro con gusto compañero pues lo subes en Proteus y te ayudo a completarlo, pues mira este circuito multi-pista de 4 canales aleatorio que diseñe hoy con TTL y CMOS analizalo y me comentas, el contador digital se mueve a diferentes velocidades de 0 a 9  dependiento la secuencia aleatoria (RAMDON) que se le saca al 4017 puenteado con el 74192 y 2 Trimer, y ahi aprenderas muchas cosas entre ellas lo facil que es hacer el secuendiador bireccional con un solo 4017 y llevar la secuencia monitoreada con el contador digital, tambien lo puedes utilizar para un PAP si gustas pones la etapa driver en los 4 canales del secuenciador o lo utilizas para el panel de iluminacion, y veras las secuencias buenisimas que saca aleatorias, y en la entrada de control del pIN 5 del trimer conectas el audioritmico con condensadores de 4.7uF para agudos, 47uF para medios y 100uF para bajos y listo asi de sencillo como el multipista pero queda muy buena maquina a la vieja escuela (sin PIC ni PC) y el circuito que diseñe es   para una luz autonoma, audioritmica con secuencia aleatoria, cualquier duda me comentas compañero

Saludos amigo.





Nicog17 dijo:


> Muchachos, les consulto a ustedes que estan más avispas..  ¿Que tipo de lente es mejor para hacer punto con los led's? ¿Una simple lupa?.. Además les pido si me pueden tirar alguna idea de como controlar 2 Pap audiorritmicamente.. por que en las electrónicas que compro componentes no tienen el 74LS194  en estos tiempos no tienen ni resistencias de 10K.. Está jodido con el tema de las importaciones para ellos  ¿Alguna idea para esto?.
> PD: En estos días estoy subiendo fotos de un audiorritmico de 3 canales, y un destellador de Xenon..
> Saludos!



Compañero si vas hacerla SemiPro lente plano convexocaseriya con lupa biconvexa ojala de unas buenas pulgadas, ya que las lupas entre mas pequeñas son mas planas y necesitan mas distancia del objetivo  a la Old School ( sin PIC ni PC) 1-74192, 2-4017, 2-Trimer, 2-LD293, 1 LM358 o LM741,  unas cuantas ressitencias, condensadores y diodos y listo con ello te armas la controladora, el diver y el audioritmico, hay muchos diagramas para controlarlos con el 4017 pero eso ya va en gustos, y como se usa ahora el PIC el Driver y el LM741 y listo

Saludos


----------



## Dario (Feb 11, 2012)

hola amigo. podrias decirnos cual es el pass del rar? gracias


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 11, 2012)

La contraseÑa es yiroshi con mayusculas

Falso no es esa lo siento yo pensaba que si era esa

Yiroshi me podrias pasar la contra seÑa


----------



## djwash (Feb 11, 2012)

La acabo de probar y NO es YIROSHI...


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 11, 2012)

por favor

te lo agradesxco

pasa la contraseña


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 11, 2012)

Compañeros dejo el Diagrama del circuito y la contraseña:
YIRODIGITAL

Es muy sencillo, pero  ahi aprenden a trucar el 4017 para implementarlo en secuencia bidireccional, espero que les sea de ayuda en algo sea para el proyecto o algo digital


----------



## niko232 (Feb 12, 2012)

hola yiroshi estoy siguiendo tu proyecto.. es muy profesional lo que haces y veo que sabes mucho sobre iluminacion.. esto del multipista no lo habia visto nunca. es muy beno quiza lo implemente en algun proyecto.. estoy por empezar a armar un cabezal movil con giros de 360° sin limites de vueltas. lo unico que me falta es tiempo y algo de dinero.. a medida que valla avanzando subo fotos.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 12, 2012)

niko232 dijo:


> hola yiroshi estoy siguiendo tu proyecto.. es muy profesional lo que haces y veo que sabes mucho sobre iluminacion.. esto del multipista no lo habia visto nunca. es muy beno quiza lo implemente en algun proyecto.. estoy por empezar a armar un cabezal movil con giros de 360° sin limites de vueltas. lo unico que me falta es tiempo y algo de dinero.. a medida que valla avanzando subo fotos.



Hola compañero niko232, gracias por el comentario si el multi pista tanto aleatorio como secuencial es un diseño mio que aumenta o disminuye la velocidad de los motores segun la musica a elegir de forma aleatoria o digitando (digito 0 Pich 45RPM) hasta (digito 9 Pich 145RMP) que genial amigo subela para mirarla estamos igual carezco de tiempo pero ahi poco a poco hago una que otra luz, y lo que necesites con gusto te hecho una mano

Saludos.


----------



## ars (Feb 12, 2012)

memorexxx dijo:


> miren ya termine el diseño de los leds de como van a ir ordenados son 30 led rojos 30 verdes y 30 azules
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66977
> 
> ...



Che te forma bien los colores o todabia no probaste?
Yo tambine estoy tratando de conseguir el mismo efecto con leds individuales, y la verdad que no tengo bueno resultados, no se si sera porque son solo led de alto brillo de 20º.


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 12, 2012)

te recomiendo usar leds mega brillantes y ponerle un tipo de plastico por delante o mica para que se note mas la mezcla del color


----------



## djwash (Feb 12, 2012)

Los leds se clasifican por la forma de su encapsulado, esta clasificacion viene de las diferentes potencias que existen en led.

Hay muchas paginas donde pueden ver los tipos de leds que vienen, como esta:

http://www.dled.com.ar/

Evitemos usar terminos como "chorro", "mega", "hiper" y otros donde no corresponden, asi evitamos confusion.

La mezcla de los colores depende de varios factores, como la cantidad de luz por led, la cantidad de led, corriente del led (en el caso de PWM RGB), la distribucion de los leds en la placa.

Al poner un plastico o algo asi obtenemos menos luz, hasta usando un espejo ya no tenemos el 100%...


----------



## ars (Feb 12, 2012)

memorexxx dijo:


> te recomiendo usar leds mega brillantes y ponerle un tipo de plastico por delante o mica para que se note mas la mezcla del color
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67275


mm no se cuales con los mega brillantes la primera vez que escucho, supongo que son los de alto brillo, que andan por las 10000mcd. Tengo de esos. si lo de ponerle algo esmiralado lo pense.



			
				djwash 	 		 		 dijo:
			
		

> Los leds se clasifican por la forma de su encapsulado, esta clasificacion viene de las diferentes potencias que existen en led.
> 
> Hay muchas paginas donde pueden ver los tipos de leds que vienen, como esta:
> 
> ...


Si es cierto que interponer algo esmiralado absorvera gran parte de la luz, pero también ayudara en la combinación.
Y claro la parte mas importante debe ser la distribución de estos. Ando en busca de una buena, estoy probando aun pero no tengo buenos resultados. Pensaba probar con los pirañas que tienen mayor apertura del haz.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 12, 2012)

Primero que todo aclaro que led de chorro si es un termino tecnico, coloquenlo en sus buscadores y se daran cuenta que es un termino que si corresponde a un led comercial, si no fuese asi nunca lo hubiera puesto en el foro, al igual que el compañero menciona los led piraña son terminos comerciales y si no los entienden investiguen, terminos como mega y hiper no corresponden pero se sobre entiende que es un led de alta luminicidad. 

Compañero ars para obtener una buena mezcla hay que tener encuenta su orden, y si la mejor apertura del az sea a 30º o mayor, yo estoy simulando una cuando la termine con gusto la comparto, pero tambien te puedes guiar del RGB y RGBW de las pantallas de TV, son como escalares como un muro de ladrillos asi se puede llegar a una buena convinacion.









Saludos.


----------



## RORO (Feb 13, 2012)

gua hace mucho tiempo que no andaba por estos lugares m sa ha avanzadi mucho felicitaciones a todos 
una consulta yiroshi me podria enseñar como doblas las ltas de tu miini cabezal , solo he vistos las fotos de las piezas lista
fecitaciones por tu trabajo 

un abrazo


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 13, 2012)

Gracias amigo RORO por tu comentario y es un gran gusto compartir mis conocimientos, voy a ver si saco un pequeño tiempo y subo un pequeño Tutorial sobre la armada de esta Led Moving Head Wash Light.

Compañeros como les comente lo prometido es deuda, aqui dejo un pequeño video y la imagen de la distribusion de los led, el video muestra la simulacion de la secuencia en 3D del panel RGB de 90 Led, conectado a un audioritmico virtual conformado con leds de Chorro con un angulo de proyeccion de 30º, para aquellos que aun no saben o desconocen el termino ya que son usados en muchas luces Led,  que es un "led de chorro" es un led como su nombre lo indica, proyecta un chorro de luz con un angulo de alta luminocidad hasta 30º, el cual en el panel que he diseñado estan situados tecnicamente, en mi corta experiencia fabricando luces y sonido logre aprender a hacer estas gamas, he elaborado este panel dependiendo su angulo de proyeccion y luminocidad de cada led para poder obtener una excelente gama como la pueden apreciar, espero que les sea de ayuda para sus proyectos y les haya gustado, cualquier duda me comentan amigos, y si desean hacer alguna luz comenten y con gusto les hecho una mano.





Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Feb 13, 2012)

Lindo el video, va bien, aunque yo los acomodaria un poco mas siple para simplificar el PCB, aunque aun no he tenido tiempo de ponerme a hacerlo, quizas no se complique tanto...

En cuanto al termino "crorro", pues si lo he visto dos veces aqui en el foro en usuarios de tu pais, creo que es un termino propio de alla, ya que al dia de hoy no he visto un datasheet ni un proveedor que les diga "led de chorro", al menos tiene mas sentido que llamarle "planta" a un amplificador de auto...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 13, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Lindo el video, va bien, aunque yo los acomodaria un poco mas siple para simplificar el PCB, aunque aun no he tenido tiempo de ponerme a hacerlo, quizas no se complique tanto...
> 
> En cuanto al termino "crorro", pues si lo he visto dos veces aqui en el foro en usuarios de tu pais, creo que es un termino propio de alla, ya que al dia de hoy no he visto un datasheet ni un proveedor que les diga "led de chorro", al menos tiene mas sentido que llamarle "planta" a un amplificador de auto...



Si cada quien acomoda su panel sea para este tipo de luces o similares, ya que el que muestro es SemiPro si ya entendi su comentario Djwash no hay problema sobre ello si algo le molesto le invito a que denuncie este termino segun usted mal dicho que con gusto me retirare de este foro ya que mi terminologia no corresponde para el foro.

Asi es en mi pais se maneja ese tipo de led, con gusto aqui dejo una web especializada en ello ya que tambien he aprendido mucho de su terminologia de su pais,  de eso se trata o no compañero de compartir y aprender de todo un poco


http://www.fervicom.com/leds-difuso-chorro/97-led-amarillo-redondo-5mm-dip.html


----------



## djwash (Feb 13, 2012)

Pues no, no entendio nada, apunto a llamarle a cada cosa por su nombre tecnico, ya que este es un foro tecnico, no tengo porque denunciar nada, agradezco y te felicito por tus aportes, y si tienes ganas de irte sera porque quieres y no porque debes.

Dejo la ficha tecnica del led de esa pagina:



> Tipo LED redondo 5mm DIP
> Temperatura de color Amarillo 585-595nm
> Intensidad 2.000-4.000 MCD
> Corriente 20mA
> Angulo de visión 15 Grados



Lo de chorro creo que lo ponen los que arman las paginas, no encontre para descargar el datasheet de ningun producto que ellos comercializan, quizas no busque bien...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 13, 2012)

Si un led de chorro no es un nombre tecnico para su pais, para el mio sip, pero OK muy respetable su opinion, como quiere que le denominemos a ese led ante el foro, segun su basta experiencia en luces semi pro y profesionales, que me imagino que debe ser un ingeniero electronico en su pais al igual que este servidor como para regirce tanto a la  terminologia tecnica, ya que para mi es un gran gusto aprender su terminologia tecnica y tecnologica, lo cual no tengo ningun problema en ello si le llaman led de alta luminosidad o supermega led como he visto algunos compañeros que le denominan, yo se que tipo de led se refieren sea termino tecnico o no tecnico, porque me gusta aprender sus terminos para asi tener una buena comunicacion con mis compañeros, y  no tengo problema alguno en corregir mi terminologia poco tecnica.

Saludos.


----------



## memorexxx (Feb 14, 2012)

oye yiroshi no sabes cuanto vale 1$ peso mexicano en tu pais


o como puedo comprar leds en tu pais

te lo agradeceria gracias


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gente! Como les va?

Les presento el poco avance de hoy. Coloqué el motor del eje "X" y mañana si puedo pinto todo antes de arrancar a ensamblar.

Ademas, les incluyo las fotos de la Lámpara RGBY (porque tiene tambien amarillo). Son 9 Leds por color, ya que el presupuesto no da para mas. En mi ciudad de han tornado bastante caros los leds.

Simplemente eso. Todavia no terminé de ver tema del diseño del control. Tengo que ver como organizar todo.

Y para los que quieran, dejo el *driver que utilicé en mi motor PAP Unipolar*, pero atiendan a las siguientes aclaraciones:

*Los i*ntegrados* usados son el *4027 y el 4070* como indica el esquema,* la lista de materiales esta equivocada.*
*Los *puntos medios de ambas bobinas*, que estan cada una conectadas a un par de diodos, *van puenteadas a +V.*
*Donde dice "Step", simplemente inyectan una señal cuadrada de un 555 astable, para determinar los pasos del motor. Con el mismo 555, ponen un pote (lo sustituyen por la resistencia que va entre el pin 7 y el 6/2) y varian la velocidad.
*Los transistores de salida son los TIP41, pero pueden usar tambien los TIP31 (en mas, yo tengo 3 TIP41 y un TIP31 y no varia en nada)
*Yo armé todo en una placa preperforada y quedo joya. 
**Todo el circuito trabaja a 12V*
*Los integrados son mas que economicos

Nada mas por hoy. Espero que les sirva mi aporte. Cualquier cosa consulten!!

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola amigo Mariano22, te esta quedando genial tu cabeza movil, excelente trabajo compañero felicitaciones, te esta quemando una maravilla tu proyecto Yo aun estoy terminando el PCB del panel de doble capa,  esta muy bueno ese panel RGBY y la secuencia de 4 canales en bloque  esta genial, una pregunta amigo cada bloque de led estan conectados  en serie o paralelo y la secuancia es bidireccional yo lo iba hacer era RGBW, pero me puse hacer el RGB normalito y ahi sale una buena gama, ya lo probe tanto en el simulador como mi Protoboard,  yo cuando ya tenga un buen avance la subo, ya que ultimamente algo corto de tiempome gusto tu luz amigo en si esos modelos de la Martin son muy buenos, exitos en tu proyecto

Saludos.





memorexxx dijo:


> oye yiroshi no sabes cuanto vale 1$ peso mexicano en tu pais
> 
> 
> o como puedo comprar leds en tu pais
> ...



Quetal amigo, pues mas o menos valdria cada led de chorro a casi $1.4ºº Mexicano pero para ti es mismo Led Ultra brillante y el paquete de 100 Led en tu pais cuesta $150ºº practicamente el mismo precio

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-76241979-paquete-100-leds-ultra-brillantes-5mm-rojo-azul-blanco-verde-_JM_


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Creeis que con una electrovalvula de co2 , podría hacer un efecto megatron? Si es así alguien me podría pasar o enseñar el esquema para controla dicha electrovalvula por DMX ? 

Gracias y un saludo.

PD: Moderadores aquí también infrinjo las normas? ...


----------



## djwash (Feb 15, 2012)

daaviid08 dijo:


> Creeis que con una electrovalvula de co2 , podría hacer un efecto megatron? Si es así alguien me podría pasar o enseñar el esquema para controla dicha electrovalvula por DMX ?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.
> 
> PD: Moderadores aquí también infrinjo las normas? ...



No es el lugar, sino que tu debes pedir ayuda cuando tengas hecho algo y se te presente alguna duda, no vamos a hacer tu trabajo, debes investigar, buscar esquemas, circuitos, y deberias empezar por leer el tema entero, ya ha subido esquemas DMX...

Por un poco de esfuerzo de tu parte...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2012)

yiroshi queres hacerlo con pic? yo te hago el programa y depues coonseguis alguien que te lo grabe 
Mariano ve que descubriste por que no hay que usar tornillos en el mdf  para la proxima tratà de usar tornillos mas largoss y lo mas delgados posible, y hacer una perforacion con una mecha/broca fina.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 15, 2012)

daaviid08 dijo:


> Creeis que con una electrovalvula de co2 , podría hacer un efecto megatron? Si es así alguien me podría pasar o enseñar el esquema para controla dicha electrovalvula por DMX ?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.
> 
> PD: Moderadores aquí también infrinjo las normas? ...



Hola amigo tu eres el del megatron que pensaban que querias armar un transformer, lo que pasa es que muchas personas pocon para los FX, ya que la mayoria aqui maneja es sonido no te preocupes a todos nos pasa cuando recien entramos al foro, paga uno la novatada, tranki que aqui puedes preguntar lo que quieras hacerca de tu proyecto FX claro que si colega te funciona a maravilla la electrovalvula, tambien con una valvula de un extintor y fabricas el sistema electromecanico para accionarla tambien una electrovalvula de filtro de agua trucada ( ponerle una boquilla de un extintor) para que dosifique el Co2, hay muchas meneras de hacer un power stage y hasta le puedes adaptar la iluminacion led, si no tienes asi muchos conocimientos en el DMX, mi consejo es que la construyas con un sistema de control electronico simple pero efectivo, para que la acciones a tu gusto o a diferentes intervalos










fernandoae dijo:


> yiroshi queres hacerlo con pic? yo te hago el programa y depues coonseguis alguien que te lo grabe
> Mariano ve que descubriste por que no hay que usar tornillos en el mdf  para la proxima tratà de usar tornillos mas largoss y lo mas delgados posible, y hacer una perforacion con una mecha/broca fina.



Compañero fernandoae, muchas gracias por la colaboracion amigo, no te entiendo a que te refieres con hacer con el PIC se programar PIC y Eeprom, la verdad me prodias explicar a que circuto te refieres

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2012)

Al circuito del cabezal, no lo estas haciendo con integrados comunes? o me confundi con otra cosa?


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 15, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Al circuito del cabezal, no lo estas haciendo con integrados comunes? o me confundi con otra cosa?



Comprendo compañero si amigo lo que pasa es lo siguiente un compañero del foro subio esa luz aqui, entre de casualidad,  la mire y me amine a armarla como por recordar viejos tiempos cuando construia  luces la iba hacer con sus PIC como siempre y hasta la iba a clonar igual, pero desidi hacerla a la Old School ( a la vieja escuela o enseñanza sin PIC ni PC) con algunas modificaciones, para que se animen a armarla, ya que muchos no manejan o poco para la Programacion de PIC y hacer el DMX de igual manera, asi que por ello subi un circuito que diseñe con integrados TTL y CMOS para el secuenciador multipista y subire otros mas para que se animen a construirla o se animen hacer otras luces que con gusto les colaboro, cuando me quede un pequeño tiempo la subo terminada y su respectivo tutorial, sus esquemas, PCB en pocas palabras todo lo necesario para construirla pero con integrados comunes( digitales) como dices tu 

Muchas gracias por tu gran colaboracion, he leido todo el post, tu sabes bastante de luces y he visto tus grandes aportes, ya que tu eres por decirlo asi uno de los pioneros de este genial post, porque no volviste al foro  seria genial que nos hecharas una mano con tus conocimientos, Yo me animo a armar la que sea

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2012)

La verdad no volví porque no he hecho cosas nuevas, pero para lo que necesiten estoy... y sigo entrando acá ... el que se desapareció enserio es Alexus!!! jeje.
Tenés fotos de las otras luces que has armado?
Que más podemos hacer? tiren ideas, ya que a mi no se me ocurre que armar...


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola amigo tu eres el del megatron que pensaban que querias armar un transformer, lo que pasa es que muchas personas pocon para los FX, ya que la mayoria aqui maneja es sonido no te preocupes a todos nos pasa cuando recien entramos al foro, paga uno la novatada, tranki que aqui puedes preguntar lo que quieras hacerca de tu proyecto FX claro que si colega te funciona a maravilla la electrovalvula, tambien con una valvula de un extintor y fabricas el sistema electromecanico para accionarla tambien una electrovalvula de filtro de agua trucada ( ponerle una boquilla de un extintor) para que dosifique el Co2, hay muchas meneras de hacer un power stage y hasta le puedes adaptar la iluminacion led, si no tienes asi muchos conocimientos en el DMX, mi consejo es que la construyas con un sistema de control electronico simple pero efectivo, para que la acciones a tu gusto o a diferentes intervalos
> 
> 
> Con algo así lo podria hacer? http://djmania.es/relÉ-controlado-por-dmx-p-14705.html


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2012)

SI, comprando ese modulo lo podes hacer y de manera muy sencilla... lo que si con una electrovalvula común no se si va a funcionar por el tema que funciona a alta presión el megatrón...


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Entonces, con ese kit y la electrovalvula ya se podría hacer?
http://www.pratreef.com/485-electrovalvula-co2.html


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2012)

Exactamente, con esas dos cosas ya tenés gran parte del sistema armado, ahora pensá en una boquilla y listo


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Vale , muchas gracias por vuestra colaboración. Por algún mensaje anterior: no pretendo que me lo hagan todo, pero me gustaría que opinase y me diesen consejos y ayuda. Ya que me gusta fabricarme todo tipo de cosas tenga conocimiento o no de ello y en base a esto poder ir cogiendo nociones. Sobre la boquilla, miraré haber de adaptar alguna de un extintor. Repito gracias


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 15, 2012)

Si el compañero  alexus nos abandono creo el post y no volvio jejeje, no tengo luces caseras solo la que estoy terminando, ya que hace varios años las hacia en serie pero no volvi hacer mas, pero ahora quiero retomar otra vez para hacerme unas buenas, ya que me aleje de la robotica,  es que hay muchas para hacer tocaria ver unos videos y haber cual seria la precisa para construirla.





daaviid08 dijo:


> Vale , muchas gracias por vuestra colaboración. Por algún mensaje anterior: no pretendo que me lo hagan todo, pero me gustaría que opinase y me diesen consejos y ayuda. Ya que me gusta fabricarme todo tipo de cosas tenga conocimiento o no de ello y en base a esto poder ir cogiendo nociones. Sobre la boquilla, miraré haber de adaptar alguna de un extintor. Repito gracias



Con gusto compañero, con la valvula y el rele activado, en pocas palabras esta listo, pero como dice el compañero fernandoae hay que tener encuentaque tipo de valvula y el tanque que vas usar, ya que necesitas un regulador de presion, ya que veo que la valvula docifica, tocaria mirar haber si bota buen gas, o solo es para pequeñas cantidades, el del cilindro en este caso extintor sip, ya que trae su boquilla, su valvula y su regulador y ese si bota toda su presion, con esos materiales lo complementas para que te armes un mini megratroncualquier duda nos comentas compañero

Saludos.


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Bueno con el rele, la electrovalula ( esta http://www.pratreef.com/485-electrovalvula-co2.html o esta http://www.coral-live.com/tienda/product.php?id_product=699 ) ya lo tengo, entonces ya solo seria poner una llave de paso en la manguera que va desde el tanque al megatron y listo no? Por lo que eh podido ver, se usan botellas de 25 y 50kg para este megatron http://www.eurobaltronics.com/eng/products/universal-effects-mini-stage-co2-wide-dmx.html


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 15, 2012)

Si compañero ahi tenes todo para armarla, eso si que el tanque o botella tenga su regulador de paso, sin eso vuelas la valvula, con su respectiva  llave ya sea manual o electronica y el gatillo, en este caso el Rele activado por DMX, y estan bien cariñosos esos ministage esta bueno tu proyecto, te vas ahorrar como se dice haya una buena pasta jejeje y con gusto te colaboramos en lo que necesites colega.

Saludos.


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Intentaré informarme haber a que presión trabajan los megatron e intentar conseguir una electrovalvula para co2 con esa presión. Para el kit de dmx, sabeís si la salida es a 12v o a 220v? ara estoy buscando precios y distribuidores de bombonas de co2 pero no eh encontrado mucha cosa. Prometo que si me animo a construir-lo subo fotos, ara miraré si el "cañon" es un simple tubo o lleva algo jeje


----------



## djwash (Feb 15, 2012)

En el kit dice "capacidad de conmutacion 8A", en el manual o en el mismo rele del Kit debe decir a que tension son esos 8A, pero te deberia servir para 220V.

Tu pregunta es un tanto confusa, pero cuando tengas el kit veras que debes alimentar la placa dmx con 12V y el rele tiene sus conecciones a parte, digamos, entrada y salida solo del switch del rele, la bobina se alimenta del circuito dmx.

Por otro lado, puedes preguntar en algun sanatorio u hospital donde puedes conseguir ciertos gases, en tu caso CO2.

El cañon es un tubo parecido a un soplete techista pero con 4 boquillas, mira bien el video, debes encontrar un equilibrio para las medidas de las boquillas, puedes usar picos de aire de carburadores de autos, o picos de gas de calefones o cocinas...

Imaginacion...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 15, 2012)

Compañero daaviid08, ello si tienes que documentarte muy bien y sip tienes que conseguir la valvula indicada que de un solo disparo te pueda dosificar una buena cantidad de Co2, el cañon de desfogue esta diseñado para dar el angulo de expulsion segun su diametro, y la longitud del desfogue es para llevar el Co2  de forma lineal y no quede esparcido a medio camino en pocas palabras.




Saludos.


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Bueno, gracias por tu aclaración. Sobre lo de las boquillas usaré una solo ya que el que yo construiré es "el hermano pequeño" de este. Seguiré mirando y gracias.



Hola yiroshi, sobre lo de la válvula, discrepo un poco ya que dosificara co2 en función del tiempo de abertura que yo le de no? Por lo del cañón, es un único tubo, con cierto diámetro y ya no? Siento la pesadez...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 15, 2012)

Compañero la valvula tiene que tener una buena apertura, es como si en tu piso abrieras la llave de la ducha de manera lenta pues dosificara muy poco y lento a la vez cierto, tiene que tener accion rapida para que salga conjuntamente a buena velocidad, y ya la dosificacion ya va en el tiempo que tegas abierta la valvula, mira muy bien el video y te daras cuenta que hay varios power stage, con diferentes diametros y longitudes del cañon, mira haber cual es el que mas deseas contruir, o vas probando el diametro y longitud, asi das con un buen FX.

Saludos.


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Vale, ara si te entendí. Sobre el cañón eh estado mirando y me interesaría el wide http://www.eurobaltronics.com/eng/products/universal-effects-mini-stage-co2-wide-dmx.html

La valvula iré mirando haber que me encuentro, de momento eh encontrado un par pero no veo información http://www.pratreef.com/485-electrovalvula-co2.html http://www.coral-live.com/tienda/product.php?id_product=699


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 15, 2012)

Mira este cañon Casero asi mas o menos vas agarrando la idea compañero, como te comente desde un principio hay muchas maneras de construir estos cañones, yo en tu caso lo haria con un extintor de Co2 ya tiene su valvula, con su regulador solo es hacerle el mecanismo para el disparo y listo.


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Como no es que entienda de electrónica, creo que primero lo aré solo con la electrovalvula sin dmx y si veo que funciona y vale la pena, estudio el ponerle dmx.

Así mientras voy mirando ideas y tal, por cierto, gracias por los videos. pensé que el extintor duraba menos...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 15, 2012)

Con gusto colega, como te comente compañero lo mas importante es hacer la valvula, ya accionarlo hay mil maneras, si el extintor tiene buena carga, busca en Youtube que ahi hay mucho de como hacer cañones de Co2, un consejo no busques videos en español buscalos en ingles te dara mejor resultado en tu busqueda.

saludos.


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Comentario eliminado.


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Buenas"!
Foto del poco pero importante avance de hoy. Pintura y alineacion del eje "Y".

Yiroshi ya instale el soft y anda bárbaro.GRacias. Pero no termino de entender la respuesta final de ese circuito. Cuando lo armes en la vida real, mostrame un video. Dudo que lo pueda utilizar ya que queda mucho tiempo encendido cada led, y para los motores, se me pasa de largo el cabezal.

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 15, 2012)

mariano22 dijo:


> Buenas"!
> Foto del poco pero importante avance de hoy. Pintura y alineacion del eje "Y".
> 
> Yiroshi ya instale el soft y anda bárbaro.GRacias. Pero no termino de entender la respuesta final de ese circuito. Cuando lo armes en la vida real, mostrame un video. Dudo que lo pueda utilizar ya que queda mucho tiempo encendido cada led, y para los motores, se me pasa de largo el cabezal.
> ...



Hola amigo, te esta quedando espectacular tiene muy buena pinta, muy buen trabajo compañero, que bueno que instalaste el soft si es muy bueno para hacer muchos circuitos, comprendo amigo es que ese circuito hay que implementarlo mucho mas, si si cuando lo termine subo el video, pero quiero es terminarla 
Ya tienes  hecho la controladora?? o te colaboro con un circuito

Saludos amigo.



Compañeros veo mucho interes en la doblada de la Lamina o chapa, pues yo lo realice con una prensa que tengo para esos trabajos especiales, pero navegando por ahi encontre una plegadora y pestañadora casera se ve muy buena, yo creo que asi uno no tenga ciertas herramientas, con mucha creatividad se las ingenia uno cierto compañeros, asi que aqui les dejo este enlace de esta plegadora depronto les pueda ser muy util en sus proyectos 

http://www.zonacrawling.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8539

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 15, 2012)

No todavia no diseñé nada ni pense en algo... cualquier cosa te aviso!
Gracias por la apreciacion!

Nos estamos hablando! Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2012)

Me habia olvidado de subir estas fotos... son de mi láser con pic y del futuro secuenciador audiorritmico + usb.
Tengo medio abandonado el hobby, pero el secuenciador pensaba hacerlo audiorritmico y que al conectarlo a la pc por usb esta tome el control... pero todavia está a medias  y ya no hago fiestas 

Acá colaboro con:

Un dimmer controlado por tensión 0-5V con ic 555: http://pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/Voltage_Controlled_AC_Light_Dimmer/

Un dimmer controlado por tensión 0-5V con pic 12F675: http://pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/PIC_DCV_Controlled_AC_Dimmer/

Un dimmer controlado por infrarrojos: http://www.elektronika.ba/617/ir-light-dimmer-v1/

Un controlador X10 casero (que no es tanto para djs pero puede servir de idea): http://www.aquihayapuntes.com/indice-practicas-pic-en-c/controlador-domestico.html

Por ahora eso es todo... espero que les guste!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 16, 2012)

Creo que habia puesto los videos, pero por las dudas ahi van:













El tema del laser usb ya está casi completo, tengo que buscar algun control ocx para el visual basic que me permita ir haciendo una especie de grafico como en la imagen adjunta para asignarle los valores a los dos canales de pwm del micro y modificarlos en tiempo real haciendo un par de clicks... porque la otra opción es usar tablas, pero no me convence tener que andar escribiendo valores.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 17, 2012)

Gracias yiroshi!
Si Z, y me da una penaaa el cambio! la berlingo murió, se partió una valvula y se clavó en el block, un desastre... pero bueno, ahora estoy viendo de vender toooodos esos parlantitos chiquitos y con esa plata comprar un buen sub de 18" acompañado por unos medios en 12" y unos tweeters, en definitiva, mas watts en menos parlantes 
En los videos hay tres lasers distintos, el primero que era el que lo manejaba con el mp3 + amplificador + discos rigidos, el 2º que es el espirografo con microcontrolador y el otro que es el de la prueba con control por usb


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Compañeros!!
Hoy no traje fotos, pero si algunas noticias. Buenas y Malas.

Las Buenas son que ya instalé todo el sistema de la lampara RGBY (obiamente que no la controladora, ni de luces ni de motores) y el interruptor doble para el eje "X" para los "movimientos maximos" (tope electronico de movimiento). Solo queda encontrar uno para el eje "Y" e instalarlo.

La MUY Mala noticia es que, hoy cuando termino de instalar el sensor del eje X, se me dio por conectar de manera primitiva la controladora del PAP (eje X) y con la sorpresa que NO TIENE LA FUERZA SUFICIENTE PARA MOVER LA CABEZA. La verdad, no se pueden imaginar la amargura, que aun sigo teniendo. Lo que comenzó mas que simple, se complico TODO. Ahora a pensar como solucionar este gran problema.

Ahora mi proyecto toma una breve pausa para pensar en como seguir adelante. 
Nada mas por hoy.

Saludos a todos! Y sigan posteando fotos de sus equipos!


----------



## phavlo (Feb 17, 2012)

mariano22, que tal agregándole reductores al PAP ? por hay mueva algo, no seria lo ideal pero seria para seguir en camino o buscar un PAP de mas torque.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 17, 2012)

Poneme una foto del motor, es raro que no la mueva... sino usa una polea chica en el motor y una grande en la base del cabezal... se entiende?

Acá les tiro una idea de como pueden hacer la base utilizando como rodamiento el motor de una diskettera vieja y como soporte una caja estanca de las usadas para instalaciones electricas...

Ah ahi vi el motor, proba con lo de las poleas! ahi agregue una imagen...

Con eso funciona seguro y ademas tenes un movimiento mas fluido, con mas pasos y mas precisión.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 17, 2012)

Exacto, hace como te decimos, el motor no tiene fuerza, pero con algun reductor ya sea con engranajes o con poleas como dice fernando lo va a tener que mover sin problema..

PD: esas cajas estancas son perfectas para cualquier aparato que armemos .
Mi fuente la tengo adentro de una de esas


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 18, 2012)

Con cajas estancas y un dremel no hay proyecto que se resista  igual yo hace poco empece a usar estas cajas... antes las hacia artesanales en mdf...


----------



## phavlo (Feb 18, 2012)

Yo tenia pensado en armar los gabinetes en MDF, aun que sea facil de trabajar... hay que trabajar igual.
Con las cajas le haces 2 o 3 agujeros alguna que otra ranura y esta todo listo, tapas, atornillas y terminaste.
jaja


----------



## djwash (Feb 25, 2012)

Estas cajas con muy utiles y economicas, ademas son resistentes...


----------



## tecniloco80 (Mar 3, 2012)

muy bueno felicitaciones por el proyecto yo arme una ritmica de leds con un flas que no usaba subo estas fotos para que vean como lo arme


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 4, 2012)

VIDEOOOOOO 
Y ya que este es un tema dedicado a la iluminación para djs porque no dedicarle un rengloncito al tema audio, me hice una consola para el VDJ y acá está la info https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/controlador-midi-usb-pic-virtual-dj-39371/index2.htm
Ahora tengo otro proyecto en mente, un dimmer de 16 canales controlado por usb, vamos a ver si lo armo 

AHhh y un adaptador usb-dmx, ese era el otro proyecto pero no me acordaba jaja


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 10, 2012)

Terminé el adaptador usb-dmx512, esta bueno porque con los pines sobrantes se puede mostrar un canal como se ve en el video:




Ahora capaz que armo el dimmer con dmx mejor... asi es mas sencillo de manejar con algun programa de iluminación.


----------



## friends (Mar 11, 2012)

A los amigos foristas de este post mis felicitaciones, estuve leyendo cerca de 40 paginas por un buen tiempo y da gusto y ganas de armar un efecto y sera muy pronto. Saludos Friends.


----------



## gaipa (Mar 11, 2012)

Buenas noche amigos del foro... Tengo una pregunta a ver si alguno me la puede contestar =D... Bueno la pregunta es la siguiente: si yo realizo una caja reductora para un cabezal móvil que sea capaz de mover 8 kg y la caja con lentes, toda la electrónica intrna, etc. Pesa 2 kg al yo mover la caja a digamos 45 grados ella se mantendrá a esa altura o se bajara de nuevo??... El motor seria un motor dc normal porque los pap aquí son bastante costosos =S... Disculpen las molestia y de ante mano gracias a quien me saque de esta duda =D


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 11, 2012)

Buenas, la verdad que no hay forma de saberlo, depende del grado de reducción y otras cosas... y de como haces la reducción, por ejemplo si es con poleas casi seguro que no se va a mantener,  en cambio si usas esto si se va a mantener -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornillo_sin_fin
Porque el engranaje no puede mover el tornillo en espiral.


----------



## gaipa (Mar 11, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Buenas, la verdad que no hay forma de saberlo, depende del grado de reducción y otras cosas... y de como haces la reducción, por ejemplo si es con poleas casi seguro que no se va a mantener,  en cambio si usas esto si se va a mantener -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornillo_sin_fin
> Porque el engranaje no puede mover el tornillo en espiral.



Gracias por la pronta respuesta... Intentare con el tornillo sin fin. Y con cajas reductoras de este tipo (creo que se llaman en serie algo así no recuerdo) http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/10/como-construir-una-caja-de-reductores.html?m=1 claro realizando los cálculos correspondientes.


----------



## gaston2085 (Mar 21, 2012)

> Terminé el adaptador usb-dmx512, esta bueno porque con los pines sobrantes se puede mostrar un canal como se ve en el video:



Fernandoae: me podes pasar la infor para armar esa interface USB-DMX. Te lo Agradeceria.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 21, 2012)

Esto es lo que tengo de la interface 
Está incluido el código fuente y muy bien comentado por si le queres modificar algo.


----------



## chelanga (Mar 21, 2012)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que me han impresionado con las cosas que arman!!estoy dele leer y ver sus trabajos y la verdad que me han dado ganas de empezar a armar algo...me gustan mucho los cabezales móviles asique para empezar estudiare algo de los motores pap


----------



## gaston2085 (Mar 21, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Esto es lo que tengo de la interface
> Está incluido el código fuente y muy bien comentado por si le queres modificar algo.



Muchas gracias, por tu ayuda. Saludos Gaston


----------



## angel_oriel (Mar 26, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Esto es lo que tengo de la interface
> Está incluido el código fuente y muy bien comentado por si le queres modificar algo.


Excelente aporte, se te agradece mucho 

No es por ser patudo, pero podrias postear la PCB que soy muy malo haciendolas?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2012)

Para este circuito no tengo pcb, solo lo arme en el protoboard... lo que te recomiendo para hacer tus placas es el programa Cadsoft Eagle y que leas algún tutorial en internet, vas a ver que fácil es hacer tus pcbs


----------



## angel_oriel (Mar 26, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Para este circuito no tengo pcb, solo lo arme en el protoboard... lo que te recomiendo para hacer tus placas es el programa Cadsoft Eagle y que leas algún tutorial en internet, vas a ver que fácil es hacer tus pcbs


Gracias estimado 

Si me resulta bien, la posteare 

A todo esto, cuantos canales aguanta?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2012)

Ese código envia 16 a modo de ejemplo... creo que cambiando un par de variables podés mandar los 512.
En una parte del código creo que lo dice, que envia 16 y otros 100 canales con valor 0 de prueba, no he tenido tiempo de analizarlo pero creo que se puede enviar la trama completa.


----------



## chelanga (Mar 26, 2012)

hola amigos...alguno tiene algún circuito audioritmico bien simple para motores de 220v con inversor de giro por golpe??


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2012)

Si, hay uno, se llama leer el tema completo


----------



## angel_oriel (Mar 27, 2012)

chelanga dijo:


> hola amigos...alguno tiene algún circuito audioritmico bien simple para motores de 220v con inversor de giro por golpe??


De hecho hay mas de uno, hay que darse la paja de leer todo, descubriras muchas cosas 





fernandoae dijo:


> Ese código envia 16 a modo de ejemplo... creo que cambiando un par de variables podés mandar los 512.
> En una parte del código creo que lo dice, que envia 16 y otros 100 canales con valor 0 de prueba, no he tenido tiempo de analizarlo pero creo que se puede enviar la trama completa.


Gracias estimado, voy a ver que hago con ello 

Hay una interface que esta posteada en este foro, que la voy a hacer, es de 256 canales y funciona con el Freestyler, a ver si resulta tambien


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 27, 2012)

Yo creo que con este tema se podria hacer una buena página web, capaz que le escribo a Andrés para que me mande todos los archivos juntos


----------



## reactancia (Mar 27, 2012)

hola tengo una duda estoy modificando un foco ''disco scan 250'' que me regalo una orquesta pero lo estoy modificando para que tenga mas potencia y de mas gobos y pintos. entonces la duda es tiene una bombilla halogena de 250w a 24v, quiero que de mas luz mas potencia pero si pongo mas wats se derretira el plastico de al rededor, mas calor, entonces pense en poner un led blanco ¿pero cual para que tenga mas intensidad de luz que esa bombilla? desde ya muchas gracias subire fotos de las modificaciones


----------



## phavlo (Mar 27, 2012)

Un led de 100W con su respectiva fuente (son bastantes caritos esos leds)


----------



## reactancia (Mar 28, 2012)

ok gracias jaja y alguna solucion mas economica aunque sea con bombillas normales??
muchas gracias de todos modos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2012)

.... Una bombilla normal de más potencia  y añadirle otro cooler o reemplazar el existente por uno de mayor caudal (o "cfm" = cubic feet per   minute). Y si por casualidad se te derrite avisá asi no lo hacemos , hablando en serio, no creo que eso pase.


----------



## reactancia (Mar 28, 2012)

ok otra duda si pongo una mas potente el trafo aguantara por que recuerdo que va a 24v, o me recomendais que la ponga a 220v la nueva bombilla.
muchas gracias desde ya. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2012)

En mi opinión te recomiendo que sea a 220V, porque como la potencia es: P=V*I si trabajas con 220V la corriente es menor, y podes usar cables de menor sección... además el trafo original no va a soportar una lampara mas potente, suelen venir un poco justos.


----------



## reactancia (Mar 28, 2012)

ok muchas gracias, comentare como me salio saludos le pondre una de 400 o 500w a 220v saludos


----------



## phavlo (Mar 28, 2012)

Eso es una buena idea, un cuarzo de reflector de 500W (busca como acomodarlo bien) y metele ventilación forzada, ya que eso si te va a derretir el plástico!


----------



## djwash (Mar 28, 2012)

Yo le pondria un led de 20W con parabola, salen como AR$180, ademas de eso deberias limpiar o lavar cada lente y espejo o filtro o lo que sea por los que pase la luz.


----------



## gervit (Mar 31, 2012)

Fernandoae tendras diagrama de grabador de pic 18F y  que programa estas usando?
Esa interface usb-dmx que armaste es para 512 canales variables entre 0 y 255 o tambien manda valores intermedios?
Espero se entienda la pregunta.
Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 31, 2012)

Estoy usando un pickit 2 clone, en internet están los esquemas  
Respecto a la interface no se bien cuantos canales soporta porque no he tenido tiempo de estudiar bien el código, igual con las prestaciones del 18F2550 calculo que se pueden enviar los 512 canales (y tambien se podrian usar algunos en el pic por ejemplo para manejar las salidas pwm, sacar datos para manejar dispositivos usando el mismo pic).
La pregunta no se entendió jeje  a que te referís con "intermedios"? si es a si se pueden enviar valores como 1, 24, 43, 128, 200, etc si se puede, en el video que subi se ve claramente que los ocho leds muestran en binario un valor de 0 hasta los 255...


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 18, 2012)

Está medio parado el tema asi que les voy a mostrar unas fotitos de mi proyecto mientras lo termino, por ahora es un dimmer de 8 canales para lamparas incandescentes, con dos salidas pwm para leds y 32 salidas digitales... en realidad lo estoy haciendo para automatización de mi casa, se puede manejar desde una tablet o celular con android. Y se conecta a la pc servidor por usb. Se puede usar para iluminacion de un escenario por ejemplo por eso lo pongo acá. En cuanto lo termine subo todo para que lo puedan construir por su cuenta. Me quedan algunos problemitas por solucionar 



Los que hayan visto "una odisea en el espacio" van a entender el diseño del frente es el cerebro de la iluminacion


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 18, 2012)

disculpame fer, no me gusta el frente tipo HAL, asusta! ;D


----------



## reactancia (Abr 22, 2012)

Al final consegui ponerle una de 500w 220v Y le cambie los colers por unos mas potentes y funciona perfecto el plastico se calienta un poco pero no llega a derretirse, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## reactancia (Abr 24, 2012)

bueno lo prometido es deuda hay van las fotos de las modificaciones y barios gobos y colores que puede hacer, hace muchos mas pero hice fotos a los que pude, tambien subire un video del funcionamiento.
aqui el video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyqEL0hKjh0&feature=youtu.be
bueno este es provisional por que el foco es audioritmico pero yo daba una palmada para que se moviese si escuchais bien se olle el plof antes de moberse jaja comenten


----------



## djwash (May 11, 2012)

En proceso controlador de 3 y 4 canales audioritmico economico y simple con 741 y 4017...


----------



## djwash (May 27, 2012)

Les dejo un video de unos equipos que arme este fin de semana.






Disculpen la calidad pero queria cargarlo rapido...


----------



## maezca (May 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Les dejo un video de unos equipos que arme este fin de semana.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sciniEyUkJA
> 
> Disculpen la calidad pero queria cargarlo rapido...



guau  muy bueno..  usaste una lupa comun?
--
creo que me voy a animar a armarlo, cuantos leds lleva?.. ya subiste el pcb o el esquema?


----------



## djwash (May 27, 2012)

Las lupas son comunes, son las mas grandes que consegui por $10AR, pero son dobles ya que con una sola lupa la distancia necesaria hasta los leds era demasiada y la figura proyectada era muy chica a una buena distancia, al poner dos juntas la distancia a los leds se reduce a la mitad haciendo el equipo mas chico y la imagen proyectada a unos 20 metros es bastante grande, llena bien un sector no tan grande, al fin es una maquina chica y la idea es tener varias...


----------



## maezca (May 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Las lupas son comunes, son las mas grandes que consegui por $10AR, pero son dobles ya que con una sola lupa la distancia necesaria hasta los leds era demasiada y la figura proyectada era muy chica a una buena distancia, al poner dos juntas la distancia a los leds se reduce a la mitad haciendo el equipo mas chico y la imagen proyectada a unos 20 metros es bastante grande, llena bien un sector no tan grande, al fin es una maquina chica y la idea es tener varias...



ok, esta exelente


----------



## djwash (May 27, 2012)

Gracias, lo necesario para armarlas creo que lo subi mas atras...

Saludos--


----------



## fernandoae (May 27, 2012)

Ta bueno!
Pero yo lo que haria es usar los leds pulsados, como es esto?... sencillo, la tecnica consiste en introducir pulsos de 100mA y 10uS de duración a una frecuencia de 1Khz... con esto conseguimos que se perciba un brillo 10 veces mas intenso que si se los alimenta con una corriente continua de 20mA.



aca encontre un articulo sobre eso http://www.piclist.com/techref/io/led/pulse.htm


----------



## djwash (May 27, 2012)

Suena bien, pero prefiero no desafiar la calidad de los leds, asi como estan durarán varios años.


----------



## fernandoae (May 27, 2012)

En ese caso podes usar un valor menor, pero hace la prueba y vas a ver  yo tengo unas ganas de probar esto en un led de 10W o mas!!!!


----------



## djwash (May 27, 2012)

La haría, con mucho gusto, pero no se como hacer el PWM por ahora...


----------



## maezca (May 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Gracias, lo necesario para armarlas creo que lo subi mas atras...
> 
> Saludos--



subiste el pcb?




fernandoae dijo:


> Ta bueno!
> Pero yo lo que haria es usar los leds pulsados, como es esto?... sencillo, la tecnica consiste en introducir pulsos de 100mA y 10uS de duración a una frecuencia de 1Khz... con esto conseguimos que se perciba un brillo 10 veces mas intenso que si se los alimenta con una corriente continua de 20mA.
> 
> 
> ...



algo de esto lo habia leido para leds infrarojos.. creo que aumentaban la distancia de una alarma infrarroja


----------



## fernandoae (May 27, 2012)

> *fernandoae* dijo:                     _
> 
> _
> Ta bueno!
> ...


Claro! es el mismo concepto, cuando me haga un tiempito hago el codigo para hacerlo con un pic y que se pueda variar la intensidad.


----------



## jfsh2000 (May 30, 2012)

Hola amigo gervit


muy buen trabajo con tu proyecto de 8 canales con pic16f628 lo arme y esta funcionando perfecto solo tengo una duda colo puedo poner mas modulos para controlar mas luces.

es decir cambiar la dirección dmx con la que funciona ya que ahorita funciona con los primeros canales del 1 al 8 y quisiera modificar el programa para que funcione en 9-17 ...18-27 etc .

ya que ya leí casi todo el foro y no encontré como hacer la modificación solo vi que comentabas que cambiando una linea del programa pero no se cual.

de antemano muchas gracias 

también estoy fabricando unas luces tipo scanner con motores a pasos y ya los tengo funcionando mas tarde subo imágenes para que vean como están quedando.


saludos a todos


----------



## fernandoae (May 30, 2012)

@jfsh2000 Decime el numero del mensaje donde esta ese código y te ayudo a modificarlo


----------



## jfsh2000 (May 30, 2012)

Hola amigo Fernandoae

el mensaje es el #1163

adjunto el archivo asm para que veas cual es 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


dmx1_init_usart:
;dmx1.mbas,16 :: 		Sub procedure init_usart
;dmx1.mbas,17 :: 		SPBRG = 0x04
	MOVLW      4
	MOVWF      SPBRG+0
;dmx1.mbas,18 :: 		TXSTA.BRGH = 1
	BSF        TXSTA+0, 2
;dmx1.mbas,20 :: 		TXSTA.SYNC = 0
	BCF        TXSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,21 :: 		PIE1=0
	CLRF       PIE1+0
;dmx1.mbas,22 :: 		PIE1.RCIE = 1
	BSF        PIE1+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,23 :: 		RCSTA.RX9 = 1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 6
;dmx1.mbas,25 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,26 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,27 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,29 :: 		RCSTA.CREN = 1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,30 :: 		RCSTA.SPEN = 1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,31 :: 		INTCON.PEIE=1
	BSF        INTCON+0, 6
;dmx1.mbas,32 :: 		INTCON.GIE=1
	BSF        INTCON+0, 7
	RETURN
; end of dmx1_init_usart

dmx1_init_timer0:
;dmx1.mbas,36 :: 		sub procedure init_timer0
;dmx1.mbas,37 :: 		counter = 0            ' Initialize counter
	CLRF       _counter+0
	CLRF       _counter+1
;dmx1.mbas,38 :: 		INTCON=0
	CLRF       INTCON+0
;dmx1.mbas,39 :: 		TMR0 = 160             ' load value TMR0
	MOVLW      160
	MOVWF      TMR0+0
;dmx1.mbas,40 :: 		INTCON.GIE=1
	BSF        INTCON+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,41 :: 		INTCON.T0IE=1         ' Enable TMRO interrupt
	BSF        INTCON+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,42 :: 		INTCON.T0IF=0
	BCF        INTCON+0, 2
	RETURN
; end of dmx1_init_timer0

dmx1_interrupt:
	MOVWF      R15+0
	SWAPF      STATUS+0, 0
	CLRF       STATUS+0
	MOVWF      ___saveSTATUS+0
	MOVF       PCLATH+0, 0
	MOVWF      ___savePCLATH+0
	CLRF       PCLATH+0
;dmx1.mbas,46 :: 		Sub procedure interrupt
;dmx1.mbas,47 :: 		if INTCON.T0IF=1 then
	BTFSS      INTCON+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt4
;dmx1.mbas,48 :: 		inc(counter)          ' Increment value of counter on every cycle
	INCF       _counter+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _counter+1, 1
;dmx1.mbas,49 :: 		If counter <= led0 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt74
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led0+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt74:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt7
;dmx1.mbas,50 :: 		portb.4 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 4
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt8
;dmx1.mbas,51 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt7:
;dmx1.mbas,52 :: 		portb.4 = 0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,53 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt8:
;dmx1.mbas,54 :: 		If counter <= led1 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt75
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led1+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt75:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt10
;dmx1.mbas,55 :: 		portb.5 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 5
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt11
;dmx1.mbas,56 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt10:
;dmx1.mbas,57 :: 		portb.5 = 0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,58 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt11:
;dmx1.mbas,59 :: 		If counter <= led2 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt76
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led2+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt76:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt13
;dmx1.mbas,60 :: 		portb.6 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 6
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt14
;dmx1.mbas,61 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt13:
;dmx1.mbas,62 :: 		portb.6 = 0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 6
;dmx1.mbas,63 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt14:
;dmx1.mbas,64 :: 		If counter <= led3 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt77
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led3+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt77:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt16
;dmx1.mbas,65 :: 		portb.7 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 7
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt17
;dmx1.mbas,66 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt16:
;dmx1.mbas,67 :: 		portb.7 = 0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,68 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt17:
;dmx1.mbas,69 :: 		If counter <= led4 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt78
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led4+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt78:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt19
;dmx1.mbas,70 :: 		porta.0 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt20
;dmx1.mbas,71 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt19:
;dmx1.mbas,72 :: 		porta.0 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 0
;dmx1.mbas,73 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt20:
;dmx1.mbas,74 :: 		If counter <= led5 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt79
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led5+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt79:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt22
;dmx1.mbas,75 :: 		porta.1 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt23
;dmx1.mbas,76 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt22:
;dmx1.mbas,77 :: 		porta.1 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 1
;dmx1.mbas,78 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt23:
;dmx1.mbas,79 :: 		If counter <= led6 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt80
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led6+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt80:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt25
;dmx1.mbas,80 :: 		porta.2 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt26
;dmx1.mbas,81 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt25:
;dmx1.mbas,82 :: 		porta.2 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 2
;dmx1.mbas,83 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt26:
;dmx1.mbas,84 :: 		If counter <= led7 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt81
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led7+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt81:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt28
;dmx1.mbas,85 :: 		porta.3 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 3
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt29
;dmx1.mbas,86 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt28:
;dmx1.mbas,87 :: 		porta.3 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 3
;dmx1.mbas,88 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt29:
;dmx1.mbas,89 :: 		If counter <= led8 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt82
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led8+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt82:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt31
;dmx1.mbas,90 :: 		porta.4 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 4
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt32
;dmx1.mbas,91 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt31:
;dmx1.mbas,92 :: 		porta.4 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,93 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt32:
;dmx1.mbas,95 :: 		if counter = 255 then ' if counter is 255, then reset counter
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _counter+1, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt83
	MOVLW      255
	XORWF      _counter+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt83:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt34
;dmx1.mbas,96 :: 		counter = 0
	CLRF       _counter+0
	CLRF       _counter+1
;dmx1.mbas,98 :: 		led0 = dat[0]
	MOVF       _dat+0, 0
	MOVWF      _led0+0
;dmx1.mbas,99 :: 		led1 = dat[1]
	MOVF       _dat+1, 0
	MOVWF      _led1+0
;dmx1.mbas,100 :: 		led2 = dat[2]
	MOVF       _dat+2, 0
	MOVWF      _led2+0
;dmx1.mbas,101 :: 		led3 = dat[3]
	MOVF       _dat+3, 0
	MOVWF      _led3+0
;dmx1.mbas,102 :: 		led4 = dat[4]
	MOVF       _dat+4, 0
	MOVWF      _led4+0
;dmx1.mbas,103 :: 		led5 = dat[5]
	MOVF       _dat+5, 0
	MOVWF      _led5+0
;dmx1.mbas,104 :: 		led6 = dat[6]
	MOVF       _dat+6, 0
	MOVWF      _led6+0
;dmx1.mbas,105 :: 		led7 = dat[7]
	MOVF       _dat+7, 0
	MOVWF      _led7+0
;dmx1.mbas,106 :: 		led8 = dat[8]
	MOVF       _dat+8, 0
	MOVWF      _led8+0
L_dmx1_interrupt34:
;dmx1.mbas,108 :: 		TMR0   = 160          ' load value TMR0
	MOVLW      160
	MOVWF      TMR0+0
;dmx1.mbas,109 :: 		INTCON.T0IE=1         ' Enable TMRO interrupt
	BSF        INTCON+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,110 :: 		INTCON.T0IF=0
	BCF        INTCON+0, 2
;dmx1.mbas,111 :: 		portb.3=0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 3
L_dmx1_interrupt4:
;dmx1.mbas,114 :: 		if PIR1.RCIF=1 then
	BTFSS      PIR1+0, 5
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt37
;dmx1.mbas,115 :: 		portb.3=1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 3
;dmx1.mbas,116 :: 		if (RCSTA.OERR) then
	BTFSS      RCSTA+0, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt40
;dmx1.mbas,117 :: 		RCSTA.SPEN=0
	BCF        RCSTA+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,118 :: 		RCSTA.SPEN=1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,119 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,120 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,121 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,122 :: 		RCSTA.CREN=0
	BCF        RCSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,123 :: 		RCSTA.CREN=1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,124 :: 		ch_count=0
	CLRF       _ch_count+0
	CLRF       _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,125 :: 		brk=0
	CLRF       _brk+0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt41
;dmx1.mbas,126 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt40:
;dmx1.mbas,127 :: 		if (RCSTA.FERR) then
	BTFSS      RCSTA+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt43
;dmx1.mbas,128 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,129 :: 		ch_count=0
	CLRF       _ch_count+0
	CLRF       _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,130 :: 		offset=0
	CLRF       _offset+0
	CLRF       _offset+1
;dmx1.mbas,131 :: 		brk=0xFF
	MOVLW      255
	MOVWF      _brk+0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt44
;dmx1.mbas,132 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt43:
;dmx1.mbas,133 :: 		if (brk = 0xFF) then
	MOVF       _brk+0, 0
	XORLW      255
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt46
;dmx1.mbas,134 :: 		if (ch_count=0) then
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _ch_count+1, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt84
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _ch_count+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt84:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt49
;dmx1.mbas,135 :: 		startcode=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _startcode+0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt50
;dmx1.mbas,136 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt49:
;dmx1.mbas,137 :: 		if (adres<1)  then
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      _adres+1, 0
	MOVWF      R0+0
	MOVLW      128
	SUBWF      R0+0, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt85
	MOVLW      1
	SUBWF      _adres+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt85:
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt52
;dmx1.mbas,138 :: 		nutteloos = RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,139 :: 		for j=0  to aantalkanalen-1
	CLRF       _j+0
	CLRF       _j+1
L_dmx1_interrupt55:
;dmx1.mbas,140 :: 		dat[j]=0
	MOVF       _j+0, 0
	ADDLW      _dat+0
	MOVWF      FSR
	CLRF       INDF+0
;dmx1.mbas,141 :: 		next j
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _j+1, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt86
	MOVLW      8
	XORWF      _j+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt86:
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt58
	INCF       _j+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _j+1, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt55
L_dmx1_interrupt58:
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt53
;dmx1.mbas,142 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt52:
;dmx1.mbas,144 :: 		if (ch_count >= adres) and (ch_count < (adres + aantalkanalen)) and (startcode = 0) then
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      _ch_count+1, 0
	MOVWF      R3+0
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      _adres+1, 0
	SUBWF      R3+0, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt87
	MOVF       _adres+0, 0
	SUBWF      _ch_count+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt87:
	MOVLW      255
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	MOVLW      0
	MOVWF      R3+0
	MOVLW      9
	ADDWF      _adres+0, 0
	MOVWF      R1+0
	MOVF       _adres+1, 0
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 0
	ADDLW      1
	MOVWF      R1+1
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      _ch_count+1, 0
	MOVWF      R0+0
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      R1+1, 0
	SUBWF      R0+0, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt88
	MOVF       R1+0, 0
	SUBWF      _ch_count+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt88:
	MOVLW      255
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 0
	MOVLW      0
	MOVWF      R0+0
	MOVF       R0+0, 0
	ANDWF      R3+0, 0
	MOVWF      R1+0
	MOVF       _startcode+0, 0
	XORLW      0
	MOVLW      255
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	MOVLW      0
	MOVWF      R0+0
	MOVF       R1+0, 0
	ANDWF      R0+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt60
;dmx1.mbas,145 :: 		dat[offset] = RCREG
	MOVF       _offset+0, 0
	ADDLW      _dat+0
	MOVWF      FSR
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      INDF+0
;dmx1.mbas,146 :: 		offset= offset + 1
	INCF       _offset+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _offset+1, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt61
;dmx1.mbas,147 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt60:
;dmx1.mbas,148 :: 		nutteloos = RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,149 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt61:
;dmx1.mbas,151 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt53:
;dmx1.mbas,152 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt50:
;dmx1.mbas,153 :: 		ch_count = ch_count + 1
	INCF       _ch_count+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _ch_count+1, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt47
;dmx1.mbas,154 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt46:
;dmx1.mbas,155 :: 		nutteloos = RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,156 :: 		ch_count = 0
	CLRF       _ch_count+0
	CLRF       _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,157 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt47:
;dmx1.mbas,158 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt44:
;dmx1.mbas,159 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt41:
;dmx1.mbas,160 :: 		PIR1.RCIF=0
	BCF        PIR1+0, 5
L_dmx1_interrupt37:
;dmx1.mbas,161 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt73:
	MOVF       ___savePCLATH+0, 0
	MOVWF      PCLATH+0
	SWAPF      ___saveSTATUS+0, 0
	MOVWF      STATUS+0
	SWAPF      R15+0, 1
	SWAPF      R15+0, 0
	RETFIE
; end of dmx1_interrupt

_main:
;dmx1.mbas,165 :: 		main:
;dmx1.mbas,166 :: 		TRISA = 0xE0              ' PORTA is output
	MOVLW      224
	MOVWF      TRISA+0
;dmx1.mbas,167 :: 		PORTA = 0x00              ' Initialize PORTA
	CLRF       PORTA+0
;dmx1.mbas,168 :: 		TRISB = 0x02              ' PORTB is output
	MOVLW      2
	MOVWF      TRISB+0
;dmx1.mbas,169 :: 		PORTB = 0x00              ' Initialize PORTB
	CLRF       PORTB+0
;dmx1.mbas,170 :: 		CMCON = 0x07              ' comperators off
	MOVLW      7
	MOVWF      CMCON+0
;dmx1.mbas,171 :: 		OPTION_REG = $80          ' Assign prescaler to TMR0
	MOVLW      128
	MOVWF      OPTION_REG+0
;dmx1.mbas,186 :: 		PORTB.0 = 0                 ' Set SN75176 to recieve data
	BCF        PORTB+0, 0
;dmx1.mbas,187 :: 		PORTB.3 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 3
;dmx1.mbas,188 :: 		ch_count=0
	CLRF       _ch_count+0
	CLRF       _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,189 :: 		brk=0
	CLRF       _brk+0
;dmx1.mbas,191 :: 		for j=0 to aantalkanalen-1
	CLRF       _j+0
	CLRF       _j+1
L__main64:
;dmx1.mbas,192 :: 		dat[j] = 0
	MOVF       _j+0, 0
	ADDLW      _dat+0
	MOVWF      FSR
	CLRF       INDF+0
;dmx1.mbas,193 :: 		next j
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _j+1, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L__main89
	MOVLW      8
	XORWF      _j+0, 0
L__main89:
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L__main67
	INCF       _j+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _j+1, 1
	GOTO       L__main64
L__main67:
;dmx1.mbas,195 :: 		init_timer0
	CALL       dmx1_init_timer0+0
;dmx1.mbas,196 :: 		init_usart
	CALL       dmx1_init_usart+0
;dmx1.mbas,198 :: 		counter = 0            ' Initialize counter
	CLRF       _counter+0
	CLRF       _counter+1
;dmx1.mbas,200 :: 		while TRUE
L__main69:
;dmx1.mbas,201 :: 		adres = 1
	MOVLW      1
	MOVWF      _adres+0
	CLRF       _adres+1
	GOTO       L__main69
;dmx1.mbas,204 :: 		wend
	GOTO       $+0
; end of _main
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
de antemano muchas gracias 

saludos

Hola amigo Fernandoae

el mensaje es el #1163

adjunto el archivo asm para que veas cual es 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


dmx1_init_usart:
;dmx1.mbas,16 :: 		Sub procedure init_usart
;dmx1.mbas,17 :: 		SPBRG = 0x04
	MOVLW      4
	MOVWF      SPBRG+0
;dmx1.mbas,18 :: 		TXSTA.BRGH = 1
	BSF        TXSTA+0, 2
;dmx1.mbas,20 :: 		TXSTA.SYNC = 0
	BCF        TXSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,21 :: 		PIE1=0
	CLRF       PIE1+0
;dmx1.mbas,22 :: 		PIE1.RCIE = 1
	BSF        PIE1+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,23 :: 		RCSTA.RX9 = 1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 6
;dmx1.mbas,25 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,26 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,27 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,29 :: 		RCSTA.CREN = 1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,30 :: 		RCSTA.SPEN = 1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,31 :: 		INTCON.PEIE=1
	BSF        INTCON+0, 6
;dmx1.mbas,32 :: 		INTCON.GIE=1
	BSF        INTCON+0, 7
	RETURN
; end of dmx1_init_usart

dmx1_init_timer0:
;dmx1.mbas,36 :: 		sub procedure init_timer0
;dmx1.mbas,37 :: 		counter = 0            ' Initialize counter
	CLRF       _counter+0
	CLRF       _counter+1
;dmx1.mbas,38 :: 		INTCON=0
	CLRF       INTCON+0
;dmx1.mbas,39 :: 		TMR0 = 160             ' load value TMR0
	MOVLW      160
	MOVWF      TMR0+0
;dmx1.mbas,40 :: 		INTCON.GIE=1
	BSF        INTCON+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,41 :: 		INTCON.T0IE=1         ' Enable TMRO interrupt
	BSF        INTCON+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,42 :: 		INTCON.T0IF=0
	BCF        INTCON+0, 2
	RETURN
; end of dmx1_init_timer0

dmx1_interrupt:
	MOVWF      R15+0
	SWAPF      STATUS+0, 0
	CLRF       STATUS+0
	MOVWF      ___saveSTATUS+0
	MOVF       PCLATH+0, 0
	MOVWF      ___savePCLATH+0
	CLRF       PCLATH+0
;dmx1.mbas,46 :: 		Sub procedure interrupt
;dmx1.mbas,47 :: 		if INTCON.T0IF=1 then
	BTFSS      INTCON+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt4
;dmx1.mbas,48 :: 		inc(counter)          ' Increment value of counter on every cycle
	INCF       _counter+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _counter+1, 1
;dmx1.mbas,49 :: 		If counter <= led0 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt74
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led0+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt74:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt7
;dmx1.mbas,50 :: 		portb.4 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 4
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt8
;dmx1.mbas,51 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt7:
;dmx1.mbas,52 :: 		portb.4 = 0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,53 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt8:
;dmx1.mbas,54 :: 		If counter <= led1 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt75
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led1+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt75:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt10
;dmx1.mbas,55 :: 		portb.5 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 5
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt11
;dmx1.mbas,56 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt10:
;dmx1.mbas,57 :: 		portb.5 = 0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,58 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt11:
;dmx1.mbas,59 :: 		If counter <= led2 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt76
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led2+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt76:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt13
;dmx1.mbas,60 :: 		portb.6 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 6
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt14
;dmx1.mbas,61 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt13:
;dmx1.mbas,62 :: 		portb.6 = 0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 6
;dmx1.mbas,63 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt14:
;dmx1.mbas,64 :: 		If counter <= led3 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt77
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led3+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt77:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt16
;dmx1.mbas,65 :: 		portb.7 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 7
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt17
;dmx1.mbas,66 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt16:
;dmx1.mbas,67 :: 		portb.7 = 0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,68 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt17:
;dmx1.mbas,69 :: 		If counter <= led4 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt78
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led4+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt78:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt19
;dmx1.mbas,70 :: 		porta.0 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt20
;dmx1.mbas,71 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt19:
;dmx1.mbas,72 :: 		porta.0 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 0
;dmx1.mbas,73 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt20:
;dmx1.mbas,74 :: 		If counter <= led5 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt79
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led5+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt79:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt22
;dmx1.mbas,75 :: 		porta.1 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt23
;dmx1.mbas,76 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt22:
;dmx1.mbas,77 :: 		porta.1 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 1
;dmx1.mbas,78 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt23:
;dmx1.mbas,79 :: 		If counter <= led6 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt80
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led6+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt80:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt25
;dmx1.mbas,80 :: 		porta.2 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt26
;dmx1.mbas,81 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt25:
;dmx1.mbas,82 :: 		porta.2 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 2
;dmx1.mbas,83 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt26:
;dmx1.mbas,84 :: 		If counter <= led7 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt81
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led7+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt81:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt28
;dmx1.mbas,85 :: 		porta.3 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 3
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt29
;dmx1.mbas,86 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt28:
;dmx1.mbas,87 :: 		porta.3 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 3
;dmx1.mbas,88 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt29:
;dmx1.mbas,89 :: 		If counter <= led8 then
	MOVF       _counter+1, 0
	SUBLW      0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt82
	MOVF       _counter+0, 0
	SUBWF      _led8+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt82:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt31
;dmx1.mbas,90 :: 		porta.4 = 1
	BSF        PORTA+0, 4
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt32
;dmx1.mbas,91 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt31:
;dmx1.mbas,92 :: 		porta.4 = 0
	BCF        PORTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,93 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt32:
;dmx1.mbas,95 :: 		if counter = 255 then ' if counter is 255, then reset counter
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _counter+1, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt83
	MOVLW      255
	XORWF      _counter+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt83:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt34
;dmx1.mbas,96 :: 		counter = 0
	CLRF       _counter+0
	CLRF       _counter+1
;dmx1.mbas,98 :: 		led0 = dat[0]
	MOVF       _dat+0, 0
	MOVWF      _led0+0
;dmx1.mbas,99 :: 		led1 = dat[1]
	MOVF       _dat+1, 0
	MOVWF      _led1+0
;dmx1.mbas,100 :: 		led2 = dat[2]
	MOVF       _dat+2, 0
	MOVWF      _led2+0
;dmx1.mbas,101 :: 		led3 = dat[3]
	MOVF       _dat+3, 0
	MOVWF      _led3+0
;dmx1.mbas,102 :: 		led4 = dat[4]
	MOVF       _dat+4, 0
	MOVWF      _led4+0
;dmx1.mbas,103 :: 		led5 = dat[5]
	MOVF       _dat+5, 0
	MOVWF      _led5+0
;dmx1.mbas,104 :: 		led6 = dat[6]
	MOVF       _dat+6, 0
	MOVWF      _led6+0
;dmx1.mbas,105 :: 		led7 = dat[7]
	MOVF       _dat+7, 0
	MOVWF      _led7+0
;dmx1.mbas,106 :: 		led8 = dat[8]
	MOVF       _dat+8, 0
	MOVWF      _led8+0
L_dmx1_interrupt34:
;dmx1.mbas,108 :: 		TMR0   = 160          ' load value TMR0
	MOVLW      160
	MOVWF      TMR0+0
;dmx1.mbas,109 :: 		INTCON.T0IE=1         ' Enable TMRO interrupt
	BSF        INTCON+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,110 :: 		INTCON.T0IF=0
	BCF        INTCON+0, 2
;dmx1.mbas,111 :: 		portb.3=0
	BCF        PORTB+0, 3
L_dmx1_interrupt4:
;dmx1.mbas,114 :: 		if PIR1.RCIF=1 then
	BTFSS      PIR1+0, 5
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt37
;dmx1.mbas,115 :: 		portb.3=1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 3
;dmx1.mbas,116 :: 		if (RCSTA.OERR) then
	BTFSS      RCSTA+0, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt40
;dmx1.mbas,117 :: 		RCSTA.SPEN=0
	BCF        RCSTA+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,118 :: 		RCSTA.SPEN=1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,119 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,120 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,121 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,122 :: 		RCSTA.CREN=0
	BCF        RCSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,123 :: 		RCSTA.CREN=1
	BSF        RCSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,124 :: 		ch_count=0
	CLRF       _ch_count+0
	CLRF       _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,125 :: 		brk=0
	CLRF       _brk+0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt41
;dmx1.mbas,126 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt40:
;dmx1.mbas,127 :: 		if (RCSTA.FERR) then
	BTFSS      RCSTA+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt43
;dmx1.mbas,128 :: 		nutteloos=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,129 :: 		ch_count=0
	CLRF       _ch_count+0
	CLRF       _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,130 :: 		offset=0
	CLRF       _offset+0
	CLRF       _offset+1
;dmx1.mbas,131 :: 		brk=0xFF
	MOVLW      255
	MOVWF      _brk+0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt44
;dmx1.mbas,132 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt43:
;dmx1.mbas,133 :: 		if (brk = 0xFF) then
	MOVF       _brk+0, 0
	XORLW      255
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt46
;dmx1.mbas,134 :: 		if (ch_count=0) then
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _ch_count+1, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt84
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _ch_count+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt84:
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt49
;dmx1.mbas,135 :: 		startcode=RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _startcode+0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt50
;dmx1.mbas,136 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt49:
;dmx1.mbas,137 :: 		if (adres<1)  then
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      _adres+1, 0
	MOVWF      R0+0
	MOVLW      128
	SUBWF      R0+0, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt85
	MOVLW      1
	SUBWF      _adres+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt85:
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 0
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt52
;dmx1.mbas,138 :: 		nutteloos = RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,139 :: 		for j=0  to aantalkanalen-1
	CLRF       _j+0
	CLRF       _j+1
L_dmx1_interrupt55:
;dmx1.mbas,140 :: 		dat[j]=0
	MOVF       _j+0, 0
	ADDLW      _dat+0
	MOVWF      FSR
	CLRF       INDF+0
;dmx1.mbas,141 :: 		next j
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _j+1, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt86
	MOVLW      8
	XORWF      _j+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt86:
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt58
	INCF       _j+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _j+1, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt55
L_dmx1_interrupt58:
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt53
;dmx1.mbas,142 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt52:
;dmx1.mbas,144 :: 		if (ch_count >= adres) and (ch_count < (adres + aantalkanalen)) and (startcode = 0) then
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      _ch_count+1, 0
	MOVWF      R3+0
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      _adres+1, 0
	SUBWF      R3+0, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt87
	MOVF       _adres+0, 0
	SUBWF      _ch_count+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt87:
	MOVLW      255
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 0
	MOVLW      0
	MOVWF      R3+0
	MOVLW      9
	ADDWF      _adres+0, 0
	MOVWF      R1+0
	MOVF       _adres+1, 0
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 0
	ADDLW      1
	MOVWF      R1+1
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      _ch_count+1, 0
	MOVWF      R0+0
	MOVLW      128
	XORWF      R1+1, 0
	SUBWF      R0+0, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt88
	MOVF       R1+0, 0
	SUBWF      _ch_count+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt88:
	MOVLW      255
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 0
	MOVLW      0
	MOVWF      R0+0
	MOVF       R0+0, 0
	ANDWF      R3+0, 0
	MOVWF      R1+0
	MOVF       _startcode+0, 0
	XORLW      0
	MOVLW      255
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	MOVLW      0
	MOVWF      R0+0
	MOVF       R1+0, 0
	ANDWF      R0+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt60
;dmx1.mbas,145 :: 		dat[offset] = RCREG
	MOVF       _offset+0, 0
	ADDLW      _dat+0
	MOVWF      FSR
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      INDF+0
;dmx1.mbas,146 :: 		offset= offset + 1
	INCF       _offset+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _offset+1, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt61
;dmx1.mbas,147 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt60:
;dmx1.mbas,148 :: 		nutteloos = RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,149 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt61:
;dmx1.mbas,151 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt53:
;dmx1.mbas,152 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt50:
;dmx1.mbas,153 :: 		ch_count = ch_count + 1
	INCF       _ch_count+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _ch_count+1, 1
	GOTO       L_dmx1_interrupt47
;dmx1.mbas,154 :: 		else
L_dmx1_interrupt46:
;dmx1.mbas,155 :: 		nutteloos = RCREG
	MOVF       RCREG+0, 0
	MOVWF      _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,156 :: 		ch_count = 0
	CLRF       _ch_count+0
	CLRF       _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,157 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt47:
;dmx1.mbas,158 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt44:
;dmx1.mbas,159 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt41:
;dmx1.mbas,160 :: 		PIR1.RCIF=0
	BCF        PIR1+0, 5
L_dmx1_interrupt37:
;dmx1.mbas,161 :: 		end if
L_dmx1_interrupt73:
	MOVF       ___savePCLATH+0, 0
	MOVWF      PCLATH+0
	SWAPF      ___saveSTATUS+0, 0
	MOVWF      STATUS+0
	SWAPF      R15+0, 1
	SWAPF      R15+0, 0
	RETFIE
; end of dmx1_interrupt

_main:
;dmx1.mbas,165 :: 		main:
;dmx1.mbas,166 :: 		TRISA = 0xE0              ' PORTA is output
	MOVLW      224
	MOVWF      TRISA+0
;dmx1.mbas,167 :: 		PORTA = 0x00              ' Initialize PORTA
	CLRF       PORTA+0
;dmx1.mbas,168 :: 		TRISB = 0x02              ' PORTB is output
	MOVLW      2
	MOVWF      TRISB+0
;dmx1.mbas,169 :: 		PORTB = 0x00              ' Initialize PORTB
	CLRF       PORTB+0
;dmx1.mbas,170 :: 		CMCON = 0x07              ' comperators off
	MOVLW      7
	MOVWF      CMCON+0
;dmx1.mbas,171 :: 		OPTION_REG = $80          ' Assign prescaler to TMR0
	MOVLW      128
	MOVWF      OPTION_REG+0
;dmx1.mbas,186 :: 		PORTB.0 = 0                 ' Set SN75176 to recieve data
	BCF        PORTB+0, 0
;dmx1.mbas,187 :: 		PORTB.3 = 1
	BSF        PORTB+0, 3
;dmx1.mbas,188 :: 		ch_count=0
	CLRF       _ch_count+0
	CLRF       _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,189 :: 		brk=0
	CLRF       _brk+0
;dmx1.mbas,191 :: 		for j=0 to aantalkanalen-1
	CLRF       _j+0
	CLRF       _j+1
L__main64:
;dmx1.mbas,192 :: 		dat[j] = 0
	MOVF       _j+0, 0
	ADDLW      _dat+0
	MOVWF      FSR
	CLRF       INDF+0
;dmx1.mbas,193 :: 		next j
	MOVLW      0
	XORWF      _j+1, 0
	BTFSS      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L__main89
	MOVLW      8
	XORWF      _j+0, 0
L__main89:
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	GOTO       L__main67
	INCF       _j+0, 1
	BTFSC      STATUS+0, 2
	INCF       _j+1, 1
	GOTO       L__main64
L__main67:
;dmx1.mbas,195 :: 		init_timer0
	CALL       dmx1_init_timer0+0
;dmx1.mbas,196 :: 		init_usart
	CALL       dmx1_init_usart+0
;dmx1.mbas,198 :: 		counter = 0            ' Initialize counter
	CLRF       _counter+0
	CLRF       _counter+1
;dmx1.mbas,200 :: 		while TRUE
L__main69:
;dmx1.mbas,201 :: 		adres = 1
	MOVLW      1
	MOVWF      _adres+0
	CLRF       _adres+1
	GOTO       L__main69
;dmx1.mbas,204 :: 		wend
	GOTO       $+0
; end of _main
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
de antemano muchas gracias 

saludos


----------



## Deltaeco (May 31, 2012)

jajajja macho fuerte texto y ademas repetido jajaja

si te fijas arriba en la barra de herramientas cuando vas a escribir , existe una cosa llamada codigo(code) y puede quedar muchisimo mas corto, y mejor mira:


```
dmx1_init_usart:
;dmx1.mbas,16 :: Sub procedure init_usart
;dmx1.mbas,17 :: SPBRG = 0x04
MOVLW 4
MOVWF SPBRG+0
;dmx1.mbas,18 :: TXSTA.BRGH = 1
BSF TXSTA+0, 2
;dmx1.mbas,20 :: TXSTA.SYNC = 0
BCF TXSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,21 :: PIE1=0
CLRF PIE1+0
;dmx1.mbas,22 :: PIE1.RCIE = 1
BSF PIE1+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,23 :: RCSTA.RX9 = 1
BSF RCSTA+0, 6
;dmx1.mbas,25 :: nutteloos=RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,26 :: nutteloos=RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,27 :: nutteloos=RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,29 :: RCSTA.CREN = 1
BSF RCSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,30 :: RCSTA.SPEN = 1
BSF RCSTA+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,31 :: INTCON.PEIE=1
BSF INTCON+0, 6
;dmx1.mbas,32 :: INTCON.GIE=1
BSF INTCON+0, 7
RETURN
; end of dmx1_init_usart

dmx1_init_timer0:
;dmx1.mbas,36 :: sub procedure init_timer0
;dmx1.mbas,37 :: counter = 0 ' Initialize counter
CLRF _counter+0
CLRF _counter+1
;dmx1.mbas,38 :: INTCON=0
CLRF INTCON+0
;dmx1.mbas,39 :: TMR0 = 160 ' load value TMR0
MOVLW 160
MOVWF TMR0+0
;dmx1.mbas,40 :: INTCON.GIE=1
BSF INTCON+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,41 :: INTCON.T0IE=1 ' Enable TMRO interrupt
BSF INTCON+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,42 :: INTCON.T0IF=0
BCF INTCON+0, 2
RETURN
; end of dmx1_init_timer0

dmx1_interrupt:
MOVWF R15+0
SWAPF STATUS+0, 0
CLRF STATUS+0
MOVWF ___saveSTATUS+0
MOVF PCLATH+0, 0
MOVWF ___savePCLATH+0
CLRF PCLATH+0
;dmx1.mbas,46 :: Sub procedure interrupt
;dmx1.mbas,47 :: if INTCON.T0IF=1 then
BTFSS INTCON+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt4
;dmx1.mbas,48 :: inc(counter) ' Increment value of counter on every cycle
INCF _counter+0, 1
BTFSC STATUS+0, 2
INCF _counter+1, 1
;dmx1.mbas,49 :: If counter <= led0 then
MOVF _counter+1, 0
SUBLW 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt74
MOVF _counter+0, 0
SUBWF _led0+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt74:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt7
;dmx1.mbas,50 :: portb.4 = 1
BSF PORTB+0, 4
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt8
;dmx1.mbas,51 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt7:
;dmx1.mbas,52 :: portb.4 = 0
BCF PORTB+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,53 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt8:
;dmx1.mbas,54 :: If counter <= led1 then
MOVF _counter+1, 0
SUBLW 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt75
MOVF _counter+0, 0
SUBWF _led1+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt75:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt10
;dmx1.mbas,55 :: portb.5 = 1
BSF PORTB+0, 5
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt11
;dmx1.mbas,56 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt10:
;dmx1.mbas,57 :: portb.5 = 0
BCF PORTB+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,58 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt11:
;dmx1.mbas,59 :: If counter <= led2 then
MOVF _counter+1, 0
SUBLW 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt76
MOVF _counter+0, 0
SUBWF _led2+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt76:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt13
;dmx1.mbas,60 :: portb.6 = 1
BSF PORTB+0, 6
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt14
;dmx1.mbas,61 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt13:
;dmx1.mbas,62 :: portb.6 = 0
BCF PORTB+0, 6
;dmx1.mbas,63 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt14:
;dmx1.mbas,64 :: If counter <= led3 then
MOVF _counter+1, 0
SUBLW 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt77
MOVF _counter+0, 0
SUBWF _led3+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt77:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt16
;dmx1.mbas,65 :: portb.7 = 1
BSF PORTB+0, 7
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt17
;dmx1.mbas,66 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt16:
;dmx1.mbas,67 :: portb.7 = 0
BCF PORTB+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,68 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt17:
;dmx1.mbas,69 :: If counter <= led4 then
MOVF _counter+1, 0
SUBLW 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt78
MOVF _counter+0, 0
SUBWF _led4+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt78:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt19
;dmx1.mbas,70 :: porta.0 = 1
BSF PORTA+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt20
;dmx1.mbas,71 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt19:
;dmx1.mbas,72 :: porta.0 = 0
BCF PORTA+0, 0
;dmx1.mbas,73 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt20:
;dmx1.mbas,74 :: If counter <= led5 then
MOVF _counter+1, 0
SUBLW 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt79
MOVF _counter+0, 0
SUBWF _led5+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt79:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt22
;dmx1.mbas,75 :: porta.1 = 1
BSF PORTA+0, 1
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt23
;dmx1.mbas,76 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt22:
;dmx1.mbas,77 :: porta.1 = 0
BCF PORTA+0, 1
;dmx1.mbas,78 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt23:
;dmx1.mbas,79 :: If counter <= led6 then
MOVF _counter+1, 0
SUBLW 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt80
MOVF _counter+0, 0
SUBWF _led6+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt80:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt25
;dmx1.mbas,80 :: porta.2 = 1
BSF PORTA+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt26
;dmx1.mbas,81 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt25:
;dmx1.mbas,82 :: porta.2 = 0
BCF PORTA+0, 2
;dmx1.mbas,83 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt26:
;dmx1.mbas,84 :: If counter <= led7 then
MOVF _counter+1, 0
SUBLW 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt81
MOVF _counter+0, 0
SUBWF _led7+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt81:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt28
;dmx1.mbas,85 :: porta.3 = 1
BSF PORTA+0, 3
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt29
;dmx1.mbas,86 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt28:
;dmx1.mbas,87 :: porta.3 = 0
BCF PORTA+0, 3
;dmx1.mbas,88 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt29:
;dmx1.mbas,89 :: If counter <= led8 then
MOVF _counter+1, 0
SUBLW 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt82
MOVF _counter+0, 0
SUBWF _led8+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt82:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt31
;dmx1.mbas,90 :: porta.4 = 1
BSF PORTA+0, 4
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt32
;dmx1.mbas,91 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt31:
;dmx1.mbas,92 :: porta.4 = 0
BCF PORTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,93 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt32:
;dmx1.mbas,95 :: if counter = 255 then ' if counter is 255, then reset counter
MOVLW 0
XORWF _counter+1, 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt83
MOVLW 255
XORWF _counter+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt83:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt34
;dmx1.mbas,96 :: counter = 0
CLRF _counter+0
CLRF _counter+1
;dmx1.mbas,98 :: led0 = dat[0]
MOVF _dat+0, 0
MOVWF _led0+0
;dmx1.mbas,99 :: led1 = dat[1]
MOVF _dat+1, 0
MOVWF _led1+0
;dmx1.mbas,100 :: led2 = dat[2]
MOVF _dat+2, 0
MOVWF _led2+0
;dmx1.mbas,101 :: led3 = dat[3]
MOVF _dat+3, 0
MOVWF _led3+0
;dmx1.mbas,102 :: led4 = dat[4]
MOVF _dat+4, 0
MOVWF _led4+0
;dmx1.mbas,103 :: led5 = dat[5]
MOVF _dat+5, 0
MOVWF _led5+0
;dmx1.mbas,104 :: led6 = dat[6]
MOVF _dat+6, 0
MOVWF _led6+0
;dmx1.mbas,105 :: led7 = dat[7]
MOVF _dat+7, 0
MOVWF _led7+0
;dmx1.mbas,106 :: led8 = dat[8]
MOVF _dat+8, 0
MOVWF _led8+0
L_dmx1_interrupt34:
;dmx1.mbas,108 :: TMR0 = 160 ' load value TMR0
MOVLW 160
MOVWF TMR0+0
;dmx1.mbas,109 :: INTCON.T0IE=1 ' Enable TMRO interrupt
BSF INTCON+0, 5
;dmx1.mbas,110 :: INTCON.T0IF=0
BCF INTCON+0, 2
;dmx1.mbas,111 :: portb.3=0
BCF PORTB+0, 3
L_dmx1_interrupt4:
;dmx1.mbas,114 :: if PIR1.RCIF=1 then
BTFSS PIR1+0, 5
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt37
;dmx1.mbas,115 :: portb.3=1
BSF PORTB+0, 3
;dmx1.mbas,116 :: if (RCSTA.OERR) then
BTFSS RCSTA+0, 1
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt40
;dmx1.mbas,117 :: RCSTA.SPEN=0
BCF RCSTA+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,118 :: RCSTA.SPEN=1
BSF RCSTA+0, 7
;dmx1.mbas,119 :: nutteloos=RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,120 :: nutteloos=RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,121 :: nutteloos=RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,122 :: RCSTA.CREN=0
BCF RCSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,123 :: RCSTA.CREN=1
BSF RCSTA+0, 4
;dmx1.mbas,124 :: ch_count=0
CLRF _ch_count+0
CLRF _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,125 :: brk=0
CLRF _brk+0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt41
;dmx1.mbas,126 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt40:
;dmx1.mbas,127 :: if (RCSTA.FERR) then
BTFSS RCSTA+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt43
;dmx1.mbas,128 :: nutteloos=RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,129 :: ch_count=0
CLRF _ch_count+0
CLRF _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,130 :: offset=0
CLRF _offset+0
CLRF _offset+1
;dmx1.mbas,131 :: brk=0xFF
MOVLW 255
MOVWF _brk+0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt44
;dmx1.mbas,132 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt43:
;dmx1.mbas,133 :: if (brk = 0xFF) then
MOVF _brk+0, 0
XORLW 255
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt46
;dmx1.mbas,134 :: if (ch_count=0) then
MOVLW 0
XORWF _ch_count+1, 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt84
MOVLW 0
XORWF _ch_count+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt84:
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt49
;dmx1.mbas,135 :: startcode=RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _startcode+0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt50
;dmx1.mbas,136 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt49:
;dmx1.mbas,137 :: if (adres<1) then
MOVLW 128
XORWF _adres+1, 0
MOVWF R0+0
MOVLW 128
SUBWF R0+0, 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt85
MOVLW 1
SUBWF _adres+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt85:
BTFSC STATUS+0, 0
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt52
;dmx1.mbas,138 :: nutteloos = RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,139 :: for j=0 to aantalkanalen-1
CLRF _j+0
CLRF _j+1
L_dmx1_interrupt55:
;dmx1.mbas,140 :: dat[j]=0
MOVF _j+0, 0
ADDLW _dat+0
MOVWF FSR
CLRF INDF+0
;dmx1.mbas,141 :: next j
MOVLW 0
XORWF _j+1, 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt86
MOVLW 8
XORWF _j+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt86:
BTFSC STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt58
INCF _j+0, 1
BTFSC STATUS+0, 2
INCF _j+1, 1
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt55
L_dmx1_interrupt58:
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt53
;dmx1.mbas,142 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt52:
;dmx1.mbas,144 :: if (ch_count >= adres) and (ch_count < (adres + aantalkanalen)) and (startcode = 0) then
MOVLW 128
XORWF _ch_count+1, 0
MOVWF R3+0
MOVLW 128
XORWF _adres+1, 0
SUBWF R3+0, 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt87
MOVF _adres+0, 0
SUBWF _ch_count+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt87:
MOVLW 255
BTFSS STATUS+0, 0
MOVLW 0
MOVWF R3+0
MOVLW 9
ADDWF _adres+0, 0
MOVWF R1+0
MOVF _adres+1, 0
BTFSC STATUS+0, 0
ADDLW 1
MOVWF R1+1
MOVLW 128
XORWF _ch_count+1, 0
MOVWF R0+0
MOVLW 128
XORWF R1+1, 0
SUBWF R0+0, 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt88
MOVF R1+0, 0
SUBWF _ch_count+0, 0
L_dmx1_interrupt88:
MOVLW 255
BTFSC STATUS+0, 0
MOVLW 0
MOVWF R0+0
MOVF R0+0, 0
ANDWF R3+0, 0
MOVWF R1+0
MOVF _startcode+0, 0
XORLW 0
MOVLW 255
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
MOVLW 0
MOVWF R0+0
MOVF R1+0, 0
ANDWF R0+0, 1
BTFSC STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt60
;dmx1.mbas,145 :: dat[offset] = RCREG
MOVF _offset+0, 0
ADDLW _dat+0
MOVWF FSR
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF INDF+0
;dmx1.mbas,146 :: offset= offset + 1
INCF _offset+0, 1
BTFSC STATUS+0, 2
INCF _offset+1, 1
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt61
;dmx1.mbas,147 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt60:
;dmx1.mbas,148 :: nutteloos = RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,149 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt61:
;dmx1.mbas,151 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt53:
;dmx1.mbas,152 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt50:
;dmx1.mbas,153 :: ch_count = ch_count + 1
INCF _ch_count+0, 1
BTFSC STATUS+0, 2
INCF _ch_count+1, 1
GOTO L_dmx1_interrupt47
;dmx1.mbas,154 :: else
L_dmx1_interrupt46:
;dmx1.mbas,155 :: nutteloos = RCREG
MOVF RCREG+0, 0
MOVWF _nutteloos+0
;dmx1.mbas,156 :: ch_count = 0
CLRF _ch_count+0
CLRF _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,157 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt47:
;dmx1.mbas,158 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt44:
;dmx1.mbas,159 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt41:
;dmx1.mbas,160 :: PIR1.RCIF=0
BCF PIR1+0, 5
L_dmx1_interrupt37:
;dmx1.mbas,161 :: end if
L_dmx1_interrupt73:
MOVF ___savePCLATH+0, 0
MOVWF PCLATH+0
SWAPF ___saveSTATUS+0, 0
MOVWF STATUS+0
SWAPF R15+0, 1
SWAPF R15+0, 0
RETFIE
; end of dmx1_interrupt

_main:
;dmx1.mbas,165 :: main:
;dmx1.mbas,166 :: TRISA = 0xE0 ' PORTA is output
MOVLW 224
MOVWF TRISA+0
;dmx1.mbas,167 :: PORTA = 0x00 ' Initialize PORTA
CLRF PORTA+0
;dmx1.mbas,168 :: TRISB = 0x02 ' PORTB is output
MOVLW 2
MOVWF TRISB+0
;dmx1.mbas,169 :: PORTB = 0x00 ' Initialize PORTB
CLRF PORTB+0
;dmx1.mbas,170 :: CMCON = 0x07 ' comperators off
MOVLW 7
MOVWF CMCON+0
;dmx1.mbas,171 :: OPTION_REG = $80 ' Assign prescaler to TMR0
MOVLW 128
MOVWF OPTION_REG+0
;dmx1.mbas,186 :: PORTB.0 = 0 ' Set SN75176 to recieve data
BCF PORTB+0, 0
;dmx1.mbas,187 :: PORTB.3 = 1
BSF PORTB+0, 3
;dmx1.mbas,188 :: ch_count=0
CLRF _ch_count+0
CLRF _ch_count+1
;dmx1.mbas,189 :: brk=0
CLRF _brk+0
;dmx1.mbas,191 :: for j=0 to aantalkanalen-1
CLRF _j+0
CLRF _j+1
L__main64:
;dmx1.mbas,192 :: dat[j] = 0
MOVF _j+0, 0
ADDLW _dat+0
MOVWF FSR
CLRF INDF+0
;dmx1.mbas,193 :: next j
MOVLW 0
XORWF _j+1, 0
BTFSS STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L__main89
MOVLW 8
XORWF _j+0, 0
L__main89:
BTFSC STATUS+0, 2
GOTO L__main67
INCF _j+0, 1
BTFSC STATUS+0, 2
INCF _j+1, 1
GOTO L__main64
L__main67:
;dmx1.mbas,195 :: init_timer0
CALL dmx1_init_timer0+0
;dmx1.mbas,196 :: init_usart
CALL dmx1_init_usart+0
;dmx1.mbas,198 :: counter = 0 ' Initialize counter
CLRF _counter+0
CLRF _counter+1
;dmx1.mbas,200 :: while TRUE
L__main69:
;dmx1.mbas,201 :: adres = 1
MOVLW 1
MOVWF _adres+0
CLRF _adres+1
GOTO L__main69
;dmx1.mbas,204 :: wend
GOTO $+0
; end of _main
```





djwash -felicidades por tu proyecto amigo en el video a quedado genial, yo lo habia intentado con 1 lupa comun y no me ha funcionado, el haz de luz del led se abria y no se veia redondito como el tuyo sino que todos los colores se mesclaban por no clavar el haz de luz, no se como haz puesto las 2 lupas para crear ese efecto tan precioso, se te agradeceria si pudieramos ver unas fotos de tu proyecto he indicar las distancias si es posible , se te agradeceria amigo.

Un saludo compañero.


----------



## YIROSHI (May 31, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Les dejo un video de unos equipos que arme este fin de semana.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sciniEyUkJA
> 
> Disculpen la calidad pero queria cargarlo rapido...


..........................


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 31, 2012)

djwash, con equipos asi lo mejor es filmarlos de frente y con un poco de humo, asi sea de cigarrillo, ahi si se ve en su espledor!


----------



## djwash (Jun 1, 2012)

Gracias.

Deltaeco: Pronto subire fotos del interior, la distancia depende de los grados de la lente, ahí use dos, porque con una la distancia entre los led y la lente era mucha, y la figura terminaba siendo muy pequeña, es cuestion de probar para que entiendas bien.

zeta_bola_1: tenes razon, pero la maquina del humo no la tengo aca, y el humo cigarrilo me hace doler la cabeza...

En estos dias termino dos mas, uno es doble, ahí voy a buscar la maquina de humo y subo otro video con mejor calidad.

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 1, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Deltaeco: Pronto subire fotos del interior, la distancia depende de los grados de la lente, ahí use dos, porque con una la distancia entre los led y la lente era mucha, y la figura terminaba siendo muy pequeña, es cuestion de probar para que entiendas bien.



Gracias compañero, realmente he realizado estos experimentos pero ni forma .... todos se me mezclaban y no sacaban el color deseado ni mostrando asi los puntos, muchas gracias amigo.

Un saludo ¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 1, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> zeta_bola_1: tenes razon, pero la maquina del humo no la tengo aca, y el humo cigarrilo me hace doler la cabeza...





nono, puse el ejemplo solo si fumas, yo tampoco lo aguanto(y eso que fume aaaños)




djwash dijo:


> En estos dias termino dos mas, uno es doble, ahí voy a buscar la maquina de humo y subo otro video con mejor calidad.
> 
> Gracias, saludos.



espero ese vid!!!!!


----------



## jfsh2000 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hoja a todos disculpen  por el error del código fuente tan largo 

Gracias por el consejo amigo Deltaeco no conocía esa opción.


solo requiero de su ayuda para modifica las direcciones dmx Para que funcione con otras direcciones ya que actualmente funciona solo con los primeros 8 canales este fue publicado en el mensaje #1163 el autor es el amigo gervit.



saludos a todos


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 4, 2012)

jfsh2000 dijo:


> Hoja a todos disculpen  por el error del código fuente tan largo
> 
> Gracias por el consejo amigo Deltaeco no conocía esa opción.



No pasa nada compañero, para eso estamos por aquí , para enseñar y aprender.

Un saludo y suerte ¡


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 4, 2012)

hola compañeros, mensaje para djwash jjajaaja, haber sobre lo de las lupas, yo he utilizado una lupa de los chinos y no me ha funcionado como queria, el tema que he desarmado un foco que tengo que lleva una lupa mas pequeña delante, le he sacado la lupa y la he comprobado y esta lupa si funciona como las tuyas, la cosa es conseguirlas asi de sueltas y poder realizar foco con efectos y varios..

ahora la pregunta, ¿por que con las lupas chinas no funcionan igual? (ojo,son de cristal y de 75mm y cumplen su funcion)

saludos compañeros ¡


----------



## djwash (Jun 5, 2012)

Toma unos 6 led de 5mm, los conectas a tres pilas AA, cada uno con su resistencia, te vas con ese aparatito a recorrer locales, lo pegas a la lupa a probar, y lo vas separando teniendo en cuenta que esten alineados siempre, lo ideal para lugares chicos es que a 3-4 metros forme puntos nitidos correspondientes a los leds, de unos 10cm o un poco menos, la distancia entre la lupa y el led dependera de los grados de aumento de la lupa.

Si la idea e usar la maquina en lugares grandes/largos, lo que se busca es proyectar una imagen definida a unos 12-15 metros, comparando el caso anterior con este, ambos arreglos proyectando a una misma distancia, digamos 7 metros, daran como resultado "figuras" de distinto tamaño, la de tiro corto figura grande, y la de tiro largo figura pequeña, con figura me refiero al tamaño del punto o conjunto de puntos.

Es medio tarde, mañana subo fotos con ejemplos...

Saludos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok muchas gracias djwash, , yo realmente no creo que lo utilice para 15 metros XD porque tengo en mi sótano una zona para fiestas y como mucho 4 o 5 metros va a enfocar.

Por cierto otra pregunta : compre por ebay led de 10mm rgb pero claro pensaba que yo eligia el color y me equivoque porque son como automáticos, le pones la tensión y ellos solos cambian de color a su antojo y a la velocidad que quieren, el problema es, que tengo 100 de estos y no se que fabricar,¿ un foco aunque ellos cambien solo de color ? 

un saludo compañero


----------



## djwash (Jun 5, 2012)

YO tambien en un principio compre 100 de esos, nunca les encontre un uso, para fin de año armare una luz de navidad...

Esos leds no sirven para usar con lupa, olvidate.

Los unicos que sirven para maquinas con lupas son los de 5mm de 20º y los de 10mm pero de 825000mcd, los que serian de 1/4w o algo asi, los de 10mm de 20mA no sirven, de ahi en adelante los de potencia, 1W, 3W, 5W o mas, los flat en 5mm sirven para bañadores (140º)...


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 5, 2012)

hola compañero, yo tengo en casa también comprado de ebay unos led de 10 W, pero son blancos y claro yo quiero como tu utilizar colores variados.

saludos ¡¡


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2012)

> los de 10mm de 20mA no sirven


Si sirven, yo hice la prueba en mi garage y tiene 13M  se ven bien... y mas si los usas con altas corrientes pulsadas, les podes sacar una intensidad 10 veces mayor. Lo explique mas atras.


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 5, 2012)

gracias fernandoae , voy a ver el post completo pero poco a poco porque ahorita llevamos 100 paginas amigo.. y parece una broma pero leer 100 paginas es media hora y apuradas jajaja

saludos chicos!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2012)

Mas de media hora! es mucho,  igual ahi hable con andres cuenca para ver si me envia todo el contenido de este tema con adjuntos y todo para hacer una web y organizar las cosas por categorias, etc.


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 5, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Mas de media hora! es mucho,  igual ahi hable con andres cuenca para ver si me envia todo el contenido de este tema con adjuntos y todo para hacer una web y organizar las cosas por categorias, etc.



Ok compañero, si porque cuando el post es pequeño, de 10 a 20 paginas es mas o menos coherente poderlo leer y demás, pero cuando se extiende y se sacan tantas conclusiones nos liamos mucho XDD

Un saludo ¡


----------



## djwash (Jun 5, 2012)

Lo malo de los led de 10mm 20mA es que la luz que emiten no es muy nitida, ya que la forma del encapsulado no es perfecta como la de los de 5mm, es como que la punta esta algo deformada, al menos son asi los que se consiguen aca.

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que tienen exactamente el mismo diodo que los de 5mm, son la misma porqueria, pero con encapsulado mas grande, y para armar placas del tipo Revo Roll y otras como las que he subido ocupan mucho espacio, necesitarias una placa 4 veces mas grande, y una lupa tambien 4 veces mas grande, lo cual es un desproposito, en definitiva *no sirven para maquinas con lupa*.

Los de 10mm de 825000mcd andan bien, pero tambien sirven mas para bañadores o parXX.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahh vos dijiste 10mm!!!!! mi cabeza habia interpretado 5mm


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 6, 2012)

Buenos días chicos. DJWash, a que te refieres con lo de ''bañadores o parXX.'' no se lo que es, un saludo ¡¡


----------



## djwash (Jun 6, 2012)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Buenos días chicos. DJWash, a que te refieres con lo de ''bañadores o parXX.'' no se lo que es, un saludo ¡¡



Bañadores led con cosas como estas, hay de otros modelos tambien.





Y tachos PAR son los tachos que se usan para iluminar o ambientar, vienen con lampara halogena y ahora con LED.



Saludos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 6, 2012)

Perfecto , muchas gracias por tu explicación amigo , me acabas de dar una idea con los bañadores, ya se donde gastar los led rítmicos rgb jajaja.

saludos ¡¡


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 6, 2012)

jsfh2000 si no me equivoco en esta parte esta la direccion inicial:

;dmx1.mbas,200 ::         while TRUE
L__main69:
;dmx1.mbas,201 ::         adres = 1
    MOVLW      1
    MOVWF      _adres+0
    CLRF       _adres+1
    GOTO       L__main69
;dmx1.mbas,204 ::         wend
    GOTO       $+0
; end of _main

Igual estaria bueno que el autor publique el código fuente, que si no me equivoco es en MIkrobasic.


----------



## jfsh2000 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola amigo Fernandoae


el codigo original es el siguiente ya intente cambiar el valor de adres a 10 y solo funcionas del 10 al 16 se anulan los dos últimos canales  y si se coloca una dirección mas alta no funciona.

De antemano muchas gracias 



```
program DMX
'
'  DMX 9 Channel PWM
'
'  PIC 16F628A @20MHz
'
'  Mardaso 2008
'

Const aantalkanalen as byte=9
Dim ch_count, offset, i, j, adres as Integer
Dim dat as byte[aantalkanalen]
Dim startcode, nutteloos, brk, led0, led1, led2, led3, led4, led5, led6, led7, led8 as byte
Dim counter as word

Sub procedure init_usart
    SPBRG = 0x04
    TXSTA.BRGH = 1

    TXSTA.SYNC = 0
    PIE1=0
    PIE1.RCIE = 1
    RCSTA.RX9 = 1

    nutteloos=RCREG
    nutteloos=RCREG
    nutteloos=RCREG

    RCSTA.CREN = 1
    RCSTA.SPEN = 1
    INTCON.PEIE=1
    INTCON.GIE=1
End sub


sub procedure init_timer0
  counter = 0            ' Initialize counter
  INTCON=0
  TMR0 = 160             ' load value TMR0
  INTCON.GIE=1
  INTCON.T0IE=1         ' Enable TMRO interrupt
  INTCON.T0IF=0
end sub


Sub procedure interrupt
  if INTCON.T0IF=1 then
      inc(counter)          ' Increment value of counter on every cycle
      If counter <= led0 then
         portb.4 = 1
      else
         portb.4 = 0
      end if
      If counter <= led1 then
         portb.5 = 1
      else
         portb.5 = 0
      end if
      If counter <= led2 then
         portb.6 = 1
      else
         portb.6 = 0
      end if
      If counter <= led3 then
         portb.7 = 1
      else
         portb.7 = 0
      end if
      If counter <= led4 then
         porta.0 = 1
      else
         porta.0 = 0
      end if
      If counter <= led5 then
         porta.1 = 1
      else
         porta.1 = 0
      end if
        If counter <= led6 then
         porta.2 = 1
      else
         porta.2 = 0
      end if
      If counter <= led7 then
         porta.3 = 1
      else
         porta.3 = 0
      end if
      If counter <= led8 then
         porta.4 = 1
      else
         porta.4 = 0
      end if

      if counter = 255 then ' if counter is 255, then reset counter
        counter = 0
        ' To prevent clitches load the data at the end of the pwm cyclus
        led0 = dat[0]
        led1 = dat[1]
        led2 = dat[2]
        led3 = dat[3]
        led4 = dat[4]
        led5 = dat[5]
        led6 = dat[6]
        led7 = dat[7]
        led8 = dat[8]
      end if
      TMR0   = 160          ' load value TMR0
      INTCON.T0IE=1         ' Enable TMRO interrupt
      INTCON.T0IF=0
      portb.3=0
  end if
  'Uart interrupt routine
  if PIR1.RCIF=1 then
    portb.3=1
    if (RCSTA.OERR) then
       RCSTA.SPEN=0
       RCSTA.SPEN=1
       nutteloos=RCREG
       nutteloos=RCREG
       nutteloos=RCREG
       RCSTA.CREN=0
       RCSTA.CREN=1
       ch_count=0
       brk=0
    else
       if (RCSTA.FERR) then
          nutteloos=RCREG
          ch_count=0
          offset=0
          brk=0xFF
       else
          if (brk = 0xFF) then
             if (ch_count=0) then
                startcode=RCREG
             else
                 if (adres<1)  then
                    nutteloos = RCREG
                    for j=0  to aantalkanalen-1
                        dat[j]=0
                    next j
                  else
                     ' ------------------------------ Hier adres controleren en evt. uitlezen
                     if (ch_count >= adres) and (ch_count < (adres + aantalkanalen)) and (startcode = 0) then
                        dat[offset] = RCREG
                        offset= offset + 1
                     else
                        nutteloos = RCREG
                     end if
                    ' ------------------------------
                 end if
             end if
             ch_count = ch_count + 1
          else
              nutteloos = RCREG
              ch_count = 0
          end if
       end if
      end if
    PIR1.RCIF=0
    end if
end sub


main:
  TRISA = 0xE0              ' PORTA is output
  PORTA = 0x00              ' Initialize PORTA
  TRISB = 0x02              ' PORTB is output
  PORTB = 0x00              ' Initialize PORTB
  CMCON = 0x07              ' comperators off
  OPTION_REG = $80          ' Assign prescaler to TMR0
 '
 ' Option register
 ' bit <2:0>     | Timer0 prescaler Rate
 '---------------------------------------
 '      000      |         1:2
 '      001      |         1:4
 '      010      |         1:8
 '      011      |         1:16
 '      100      |         1:32
 '      101      |         1:64
 '      110      |         1:128
 '      111      |         1:256
 '---------------------------------------

  PORTB.0 = 0                 ' Set SN75176 to recieve data
  PORTB.3 = 1
  ch_count=0
  brk=0

  for j=0 to aantalkanalen-1
     dat[j] = 0
  next j

init_timer0
init_usart

  counter = 0            ' Initialize counter

  while TRUE
      adres = 1
    '

   wend
end.
```

es el  código del amigo Gervit 
solo requiero de su ayuda para modifica las direcciones dmx Para que funcione con otras direcciones ya que actualmente funciona solo con los primeros 8 canales este fue publicado en el mensaje #1163 el autor es el amigo gervit.



saludos a todos
de antemano muchas gracias por su apoyo amigos  saludos

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RORO (Jul 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Un mes sin actividad en el tema, se perdio en la quinta pagina de la seccion, que paso muchachos...
> 
> Les dejo un pequeño avance de algunos cosas que estoy haciendo...
> 
> ...



serias tan amable de subir el pdf del pcb circular , te felicito por tu trabajo 


gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 28, 2012)

La verdad que esta medio quedado el tema, pero bueno 
Aca les paso un esquemita de una fuente de corriente constante switching sencilla, con componentes fáciles de conseguir... ideal para alimentar leds de potencia, no requiere disipador como las basadas en el LM317


----------



## endryc1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Saludos para todos, les tengo una pregunta. estoy probando con una 555 y dos 4017 para hacer un juego de luces led, pero tengo una duda. ¿cual es la mejor manera de lograr el mayor brillo posible sin quemar los led? lei algo de pulsos a 10uS a 10khz o algo asi, si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradecere mucho, gracias desde cubita la bella


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 31, 2012)

Lo que podes hacer para obtener mas brillo es usar la técnica de los pulsos que comenté mas arriba, habria que ver como aplicarlo a tu sistema de leds solamente, cuando puedas subi el esquema y lo vemos, saludos!


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 1, 2012)

fernandoae, gracias por responder, me puedes explicar bien lo de los pulsos para probarlo en el protoboard antes de meter mano al PCB



fernandoae ya encontre lo que posteaste, voy a hacer un diagrama y lo subo para ver si entendi la idea, si estas por ahi revisa en un rato para que lo veas



ahi va el esquema  nooo definitivo, solo para ver si entendi la idea,  esperate que tengo que investigar como subir la imagen

fernandoae, gracias por responder, me puedes explicar bien lo de los pulsos para probarlo en el protoboard antes de meter mano al PCB



fernandoae ya encontre lo que posteaste, voy a hacer un diagrama y lo subo para ver si entendi la idea, si estas por ahi revisa en un rato para que lo veas



ahi va el esquema  nooo definitivo, solo para ver si entendi la idea,  esperate que tengo que investigar como subir la imagen



aqui pongo otra version que creo es la correcta


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 1, 2012)

bueno hablando de luces tambien, tengo en la casa un tubo de xenon de 1500w y vi un esquema de un flasheo de 1500w paginas atras, la pregunta es.  ¿alguien lo probo ya?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 1, 2012)

Esta es la forma correcta de hacerlo, es mas facil y preciso dar el ancho de pulso con un 4017  hay un transistor que es comun a todos los leds, y despues va uno por cada led.. se entiende mas o menos el esquemita?


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 2, 2012)

fijate a ver si entendi


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 2, 2012)

No entendisteee jaja :cabezon:... Ahi donde marcaste vos van las salidas de tu secuenciador con 4017... o sea de ahi manejas el encendido y apagado de los leds. Lo que hace el 4017 que puse en el esquema es hacer que los pulsos tengan una duracion del 10% del tiempo total...

y donde dice 555 clock tenes que hacer un generador de pulsos con un 555.. no importa mucho la frecuencia, tiene que ser de 1khz o mas


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 2, 2012)

compa ahora siiii entenndiiiii, graciassss mil, hoy pruebo y despues te digo como anda el proyecto. gracias de nuevooo


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 5, 2012)

Se me escapò un cero... la frecuencia tiene que ser de 10khz, no importa si es mas  o un poco menos..


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 6, 2012)

oyee men esto si es brillar, lo probe el fin de semana con 1 khz pero todo pincho ok, de hecho deje un led encendido toda la noche y no paso nadaaaaa, la corriente la deje en 25 ma porque no tenia una fuente de mas voltage,hoy pruebo subiendo la frecuencia a 10 khz a ver que pasa y te digo despues. de mas esta decir queeee muchisimas graciassssssss me siento super feliz porque veo que hay amigos que comparten sus ideas y que son muy productivas, gracias de nuevo y en esta semana te mando  fotos de como van quedando las luces.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 6, 2012)

Igual si lo hiciste asi como el esquema que subiste está mal... hacelo como yo te explique.


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 7, 2012)

al hacerlo con la 4017 y ponerle 10khz con la 555 mas o menos habran 1khz en la salida ¿o no? yo no usé la 4017 porque solo tengo 4 para los juegos de luces y aqui noooo se consiguen. aqui no hay tiendas de componentes electronicos variados, solo los de consumo para reparar equipos de audio, television, etc...entonces por eso le puse una 555, que tengo bastante de estas, lo de la 4017 es por precision en la frecuencia porque la 555 es mas estable a mas frecuencia? porque si es asi podria cambiarla por otra que me haga la misma funcion. por ejemplo con una 7400 paso el pulso por los 4 pasos y pongo la 555 a 4khz y sale al final 1khz que seria la que yo usaria. te forme tremendo reguero de cosas, pero es para ver si me entiendes y yo te entiendo, por ahora espero tu respuesta para seguir. ahi te pongo una foto del proyecto en el protoboard y un video corto para que veas como anda la cosa. nos vemossssss



aqui van los videitos y la fotooooooo


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 7, 2012)

La forma correcta de aplicar la tecnica es como te puse mas arriba  aca te explico un poco mejor que hace cada componente... los leds tienen que ir con resistencias de bajo valor(10 ohms), sino es lo mismo que no hacer nada


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 7, 2012)

ok men lo hare asi, esta semana vere si termino las luces y subo videos


----------



## friends (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola amigos , viendo que estan tratando lo de la tecnica de ancho de pulsos, lo que deseo hacer es algo similar a lo que hizo djwash, la lampara para filmacion, (no encuentro el enlace pero utilizo 6 leds de potencia), mas lo que planteo fernandoae lo de la tecnica del ancho de pulso para obtener mayor brillo. 
En el adjunto esta detalles, pero mis dudas son:
- Necesito estabilizar todo el circuito con un regulador 7805, 7810, 7812.?
- Es necesario el transistor BC548 (o cual sugieren). Si me dijeran Si, el terminal del resistor 330 ohm de  la base del transistor lo conecto a 12 voltios o a 5 voltios para que siempre este prendida. Si me dijeran NO, entonces el terminal del resistor  de 10 ohm (valor que dijo fernandoae y si lo dijo asi será) lo conecto a 5 volt o a 12 voltios.
- Que cantidad de leds de alto brillo sugieren. (respecto a colores usaron creo blanco-amarillo)
Una vez logrado este proyecto implementarlo en un efecto como este_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/659392/ _ y este 



Gracias por la atencion prestada. Saludos Friends.


----------



## djwash (Ago 8, 2012)

A ver...

Cuantos circuitos queres hacer?

El de la lampara de filmacion que hice fue con 6 leds blancos frio y 3 blanco calido para dar una luz no tan fria pero potente, fue demasiado potente, la persona que lo hizo no le gusto me dijo que daba demasiada luz ...

Podes usar directamente led de 10W o 20W...

Podes usar muchos leds de 5mm logrando gran directividad en el haz de luz.

Lo de usar PWM lo puedes hacer en todos los casos pero te sirve para dos cosas basicamente:

1: Hacer brillas mas los leds enviandoles impulsos cortos de gran corriente, lo suficiente para que brille mas y no explote, y lo suficientemente rapido para que no se perciba el parpadeo, en tal caso el led solo estaria encendido 10% del tiempo.

2: Hacer que los leds solo enciendan solo el 10% pero a la corriente tipica o normal, con esto conseguiras que los leds duren mucho mas tiempo que el normal, si el fabricante dice 10.000 duraran mas que eso.

Por otro lado, el video ese que subi yo y el que subiste tu no tiene que ver con la lampara para filmacion, podrias explicar bien que quieres hacer? Quieres hacer todo?

No necesitas ayuda, ya esta casi todo subido al foro, solo faltan ganas...


----------



## friends (Ago 8, 2012)

Gracias por la atencion djwash, primero necesito lo de la lampara de filmacion, y pensaba conectarlo unos 25 leds leds (15 blancos frio y 10 amarillo o blanco calido, averiguare al respecto) y si era demasiada luz con interruptor apagar unas tiras de leds solamente, utilizando el control de pulsos planteado por fernandoae ya que no consigo los leds de potencia ya que al editar el video note que mejor salia cuando era luz blanca, por eso la opcion de utilizar leds en comparacion a la lampara dicroica. Utilizare solo los de 5mm de alto brillo, que cantidad recomiendas.
Respecto a los videos, pensaba adaptar el circuito de ancho de pulsos para que la figura reflejada en la pared sea mas nitida o mas potente, osea utilizar solo en la etapa de potencia. Nuevamente gracias por la atencion. Saludos Friends.


----------



## djwash (Ago 8, 2012)

Para lampara de filmacion deberian ir mas o menos 180 leds de 5mm alto brillo, unos 130 blanco frio y 50 blanco calido, el amarillo es amarillo, el blanco calido o frio es lo mismo que en las lamparas de bajo consumo.

Esa cantidad alumbrará bastante bien sin usar PWM, si quieres implementarlo adelante, pero estoy casi seguro que no entiendes para que sirve el PWM...

Por otro lado, o por el mismo lado, no entiendo que tienen que ver los otros circuitos, el video que subi yo, y el video del vumetro........


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 9, 2012)

> resistor  de 10 ohm (valor que dijo fernandoae y si lo dijo asi será)


Eso depende del led y obviamente de la tension de alimentacion... es experimental en realidad, hay que ver cuanto aguanta el led... pero como no se pueden conocer los datos del led hay que probar y probar...


----------



## djwash (Ago 9, 2012)

Bien ahí fer, pense eso pero olvide escribirlo...

El valor de la resistencia depende del led o leds si usas series, probar y medir tambien.

Creo que a *friends* habrá que explicarle todo con bastante detalle, pregunta nomas *friends* que para eso estamos (si podemos) y que este tema no muera...


----------



## friends (Ago 9, 2012)

Amigo djwash, por la cantidad de leds que recomiendas, optare por lo de PWM aunque acortare el tiempo de vida de los leds por la corriente que se le suministrara, hasta que llegue a la tienda los leds de potencia que hubiera sido lo ideal, respecto al circuito queria saber si era indispensable los transistores bc548, y si tenia que estabilizar el circuito. Como comentario mi unica duda era si es que la frecuencia de los leds iba a influir en la grabacion algo similar a lo que pasaba cuando uno grababa al televisor y parecia como lineas o pantalla no era continua y si ese efecto influia, pero creo que no, lo comento por si acaso nomas. 
Respecto a electronica conozco lo basico hasta digitales, ahora recien estoy leendo apuntes de pic. y es por eso que cuando no se algo pregunto y ojala me tengan paciencia. Como segundo proyecto tengo lo que vos subistes, y tercer el vumetro, y como los tres llevan leds pensaba conectarles los PWM para ganar potencia ya que utilizare solo leds de 5mm. Por lo cual para hacerlo realidad necesitare la ayuda de ustedes y paralelo ire aprendiendo yo, claro que me costara leer varios apuntes, googlear e imprimir fichas-formulas, etc y asi, como lo estoy haciendo ahora. Saludos Friends.


----------



## djwash (Ago 9, 2012)

Uh, como se me escapo eso, el uso de PWM es un problema importante en filmacion, porque la frecuencia SI interfiere con la grabacion, se hace un lio darle la frecuencua justa para cada camara, y cuando moves la camara se complica mas, lo he probado y lo mejor es directo sin PWM.

El PWM no acorta la vida de los leds, podes obtener mas luz pero en realidad el led no enciende todo el tiempo, depende de como lo apliques si es posible acortar la vida de los leds si le das mucha rosca.

No compres led en casas de electronica, compra en tiendas especializadas en led o realiza pedidos afuera.

En general no se usa PWM, al menos no he visto maquinas comerciales que emitan mas luz que la tipica para cada led, mas vale usar mas leds que forzar unos pocos...

Mi proyecto tambien es el vumetro, pero gigante, como de 2 metros de alto, es bastante facil el circuito, es cuestion de combinar lo que ya esta en el foro...

NO uses PWM si es para filmación, es posible que arruines grabaciones de momentos irrepetibles...


----------



## friends (Ago 9, 2012)

Gracias por consejo y aclaraciones djwash y fernandoae, y pensando solo se me ocurre que comprare unos dicroicos a leds pero a voltaje domiciliario vca, creo vi unos que decian 25 o 50 watts de potencia (de 4 o 5 leds), lo desarmare y aprovechare solo los leds de potencia que traen consigo, bueno esa practica me hara buscar y conocer el voltaje y potencia del led segun su forma fisica, pero lo mejor es que aprendere mas de leds. Saludos Friends.


----------



## djwash (Ago 9, 2012)

friends dijo:


> Gracias por consejo y aclaraciones djwash y fernandoae, y pensando solo se me ocurre que comprare unos dicroicos a leds pero a voltaje domiciliario vca, creo vi unos que decian 25 o 50 watts de potencia (de 4 o 5 leds), lo desarmare y aprovechare solo los leds de potencia que traen consigo, bueno esa practica me hara buscar y conocer el voltaje y potencia del led segun su forma fisica, pero lo mejor es que aprendere mas de leds. Saludos Friends.



De donde eres? No te conviene comprar dicroicos y desarmarlos, en el proceso puedes romperlos...

Vienen unos discos de 3x3W, son baratos: http://dled.com.ar/category/index/Triple-High-Power-9W/?id_category=90

Busca algo como eso, es 3 veces mas potente que lo que tiene dentro la dicroica (3x1W)...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 10, 2012)

Le quedó buena la parte mecanica, si le hubiese puesto un poco de electronica hubiese quedado mejor


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 12, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Le quedó buena la parte mecanica, si le hubiese puesto un poco de electronica hubiese quedado mejor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH7gQevK0mg&feature=related



muy pero muy bueno compañero, te ha quedado fenomenal ¡¡ que pena que yo no tenga suficiente tiempo para crear cositas así , porque para los fin de año estarían genial ¡¡

saludos ¡¡


----------



## angel_oriel (Ago 15, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Bañadores led con cosas como estas, hay de otros modelos tambien.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 73947
> 
> ...


Alguien podria poner alguna pagina o circuito para poder hacer este tipo de tachos led y bañadores DMX??? Que necesito hacer varios y no he encontrado informacion en ningun lugar :S


----------



## djwash (Ago 15, 2012)

angel_oriel dijo:


> Alguien podria poner alguna pagina o circuito para poder hacer este tipo de tachos led y bañadores DMX??? Que necesito hacer varios y no he encontrado informacion en ningun lugar :S



En este tema hay suficiente informacion como para armar tachos par led, hasta he subido una placa para 180 led de 5mm...

He armado varios pero al final si necesitas DMX lo mejor es comprarlos hechos, porque por un precio relativamente bajo consigues el PAR completo y con DMX...

Si vas a armar otro tipo de maquinas LED si es buena opcion armarlos uno mismo, porque sepuede obtener efectos muy similares a las comerciales y por un precio hasta 4 veces menor...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 20, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Si vas a armar otro tipo de maquinas LED si es buena opcion armarlos uno mismo, porque sepuede obtener efectos muy similares a las comerciales y por un precio hasta 4 veces menor...




tengo un archivo que alguna vez subiste que se llama Controlador led RGB y otro que se llama LED FLOWER. voy a ver que puedo hacer con esto.

tenes algun otro circuito que se pueda hacer? alguna novedad con estos que de dije?

tengo una fiesta el 3 de noviembre y el salon es grandecito, tengo que hacer un par de efectos para llenar un poco mas los efectos comerciales que tengo.

tengo que analizar tambien para hacer el laser que habia dicho fernando, que esra espirografo automatico, y esto tuyo con el led flower que me gusto bastante como ordenaste los leds, estuve viendo los comerciales y es muuuuy parecido


saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 20, 2012)

cuanto aumento tienen que tener las lupas??

servira este tipo de lupa?  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-430361016-lupa-fresnel-3x-170x112mm-ideal-lectura-hobbies-electronica-_JM_

saludos


----------



## djwash (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola, en este momento no tengo disponible la pc, mas tarde te contesto bien.

Con respecto a las lupas deben tener el aumento o graduación suficiente para que la distancia a los leds no sea demasiada y se pueda proyectar una imagen decente o acorde al tamaño del ambiente que se desea cubrir, no mas de 20cm es lo ideal.

Les estoy debiendo una explicación con fotos y comparaciones entre lupas que tengo...

En cuanto a esa fresnell no me convencen las que venden por aquí, la proyección es muy difusa y poco potente, es cuestión de probar...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 20, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, en este momento no tengo disponible la pc, mas tarde te contesto bien.
> 
> Con respecto a las lupas deben tener el aumento o graduación suficiente para que la distancia a los leds no sea demasiada y se pueda proyectar una imagen decente o acorde al tamaño del ambiente que se desea cubrir, no mas de 20cm es lo ideal.
> 
> ...




simule tu circuito en el livewire para ver como era el tema de las secuencias, funciono perfecto cuando le puse una linea a negativo que faltaba, desde el negativo del capacitor del 555 de abajo.

muy lindo circuito te mandaste, muy lindo efecto la verdad.

ya estoy viendo para comprar los leds, vi ofertas por 50 de cada color de 5 mm.

ahora me faltaria ver donde me conviene comprar los componentes.

si me dejo estar se me viene la fecha encima!!!!

tengo que ver tambien si puedo hacer algo con el laser



estoy tan mareado que no se que hacer, estoy repasando todas las paginas de este thread.

no se si armarme un programador de pics(o comprarlo para que sea usb), comprar pics y usar los codigos que usaron aca o seguir con componentes comunes, no se que me conviene

algun consejo? alguien? todos?


----------



## djwash (Ago 20, 2012)

No se cual circuito me decis, he subido algunos, me pidieron que hiciera un pcb en _este mensaje_ de un circuito, pero no se si usas ese...

Tambien he subido otros mas viejos, pero lo mejor es audioritmico...

Con los led no es dificil, te recomiendo que le metas pata en ese asunto porque es seguro que conseguis el efecto deseado, con el tema del laser es mas complicado, no es tan facil que quede bueno, no es imposible pero para un evento tiene que estar todo probado con tiempo, asique primero los leds y te quedas tranquilo.

Consigue un par de led donde piensas comprarlos, con ellos pruebas las lupas que consigas, yo uso de 10cm me las venden a 9 pesos AR, uso dos juntas, cuando tengas decidido que lupas usar, decides que controlador, 3 o 4 canales, y ahi arrancas, yo ya probe de todo, compro de a 200 leds de cada color ...


----------



## lucaspalomba (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola los molesto en esta ocasion a ver si alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama de esta cabeza movil Neo 250 de american pro para poder encarar la reparacion.

La falla es que una vez que inicia queda colgado con como con los motores trabados con un movimiento de reinicio constante.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 20, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> No se cual circuito me decis, he subido algunos, me pidieron que hiciera un pcb en _este mensaje_ de un circuito, pero no se si usas ese...
> 
> Tambien he subido otros mas viejos, pero lo mejor es audioritmico...
> 
> ...




nop, me lei todo el trhead y me convencio mas este circuito tuyo 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/430593/ _
se me hace mas vistoso, no?

como decis vos, primero el efecto con los leds, que llena bastante y es mas sencillo que el laser, eso despues lo veo.

200 leds de cada color??? bueno, pero vos las vendes, yo estoy pensando en comprar 50 de cada color RGB y 50 blancos frios, los vi por $42,5 cada pack de 50. si tuviera mas tiempo me los pedia a deal extreme que encima es con envio gratuito, pero anda a saber cuanto tardan en mandarmelo.

toy viendo como ir empezando, por que no se uqe consigo primero si los leds, si las lupas o si el resto de los componentes, una cosa es segura, el formato en si va a ser como el 7 eye, que no tiene por uqe ser 7 jeje.

pensaba utilizar una caja estanca de esas de electricidad  con tubos de pvc de desagüe del tamaño que consiga las lupas

gracias por el apoyo djwash


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 21, 2012)

Lo del laser no es nada dificil


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 21, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Lo del laser no es nada dificil




si seras vivo eeh!! jajajaja vos por que sabes programar y ya tenes el programador y demaces bartulos. yo tengo un espirografo de 3 motorcitos no mas, encima la velocidad la regulaba por pote, tipo reostato, bien bruto jeje

si me tengo que comprar el programador y todos los componentes para el laser es mas lo que gasto que lo que cobro por la fiesta (es un decir, ni se cuanto le voy a cobrar)

pero el laser como lo hiciste vos algun dia se va a dar, primero me tengo que hacer un programador eso si. encima consegui un vendedor de laser cerca de casa, vende de esos modulitos laser, justo como para estos menesteres

estos 2 por ejemplo

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-429805309-modulo-laser-rojo-20mw-proyeccion-de-punto-tambien-5-40mw-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-428702043-modulo-laser-verde-20mw-proyeccion-de-punto-tambien-50mw-_JM_


pero primero los leds, que ya estoy mareado y todavia no empece!! jaja


----------



## djwash (Ago 21, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Lo del laser no es nada dificil



Aun asi lo de los leds es mas facil todavia...

Haces la placa de led y la pones a cierta distancia de la lupa, la conectas al controlador y fuente y metes todo dentro de una caja, asi de simple.

Interesante lo de los modulos laser...

Zeta: te recomiendo como gabinete algo que se me ocurrio pero no puse en practica porque tengo gabinetes de chapa, pero cuando se me acaben en algun momento pienso hacerlos asi:

Uso un caño de desagüe de 100mm o 110mm, lo corto a la medida necesaria (40cm mas o menos), consigo tapas ciegas para ese caño las cuales entran justo, las aseguro con tornillos, a una de las tapas le corto un agujero y le pego la lupa, agrego una chapa en C para que sirva de soporte, pinto todo negro y meto dentro fuente, placa led y controlador, ya tenes tu maquina led y en el gabinete te gastas unos pocos pesos, el caño sale como $100 los 6 metros y las tapas algo de $10...

La explicacion puede ser un poco gruesa pero se entiende creo, sino compra equipos viejos que no funcionen y los transformas...

Si lo vas a hacer tipo 7 eye yo subi las placas de led de ese equipo porque me lo prestaron y copie la distribucion de los led, podrias hacer un barral con tachitos individuales y usar 5, depende...

El circuito del link es algo viejo, prefiero audioritmico, pero aun asi funciona bien solo que para cierta cantidad de led NO necesita la parte de los TIP, con los 2n3904 o 2n2222 le sobra...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 21, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Interesante lo de los modulos laser...




pienso que si, es mucho mejor que comprar los punteros. en mi caso tengo punteros verde y rojo, para hacer algo tengo que desarmar el puntero, al modulito le agregas una fuente de corriente com un lm317 y ya esta listo



djwash dijo:


> Zeta: te recomiendo como gabinete algo que se me ocurrio pero no puse en practica porque tengo gabinetes de chapa, pero cuando se me acaben en algun momento pienso hacerlos asi:
> 
> Uso un caño de desagüe de 100mm o 110mm, lo corto a la medida necesaria (40cm mas o menos), consigo tapas ciegas para ese caño las cuales entran justo, las aseguro con tornillos, a una de las tapas le corto un agujero y le pego la lupa, agrego una chapa en C para que sirva de soporte, pinto todo negro y meto dentro fuente, placa led y controlador, ya tenes tu maquina led y en el gabinete te gastas unos pocos pesos, el caño sale como $100 los 6 metros y las tapas algo de $10...
> 
> La explicacion puede ser un poco gruesa pero se entiende creo,




buena idea, pero para hacer de a uno, como los que hiciste vos va genial, no viste los tachos tipo parxx? los venden vacios o con trafo(Segun el caso) salen esa guita masomenos segun el tamaño, claro

estoy en modo ratonaso, asi que tengo que ver la mejor forma de gastar lo menos posible, sea funcional y se vea medianamente lindo




djwash dijo:


> sino compra equipos viejos que no funcionen y los transformas...



me encantaria esa opcion!!! pero no vi ninguno 



djwash dijo:


> Si lo vas a hacer tipo 7 eye yo subi las placas de led de ese equipo porque me lo prestaron y copie la distribucion de los led, podrias hacer un barral con tachitos individuales y usar 5, depende...



claro, esa plaquita la tengo tambien para hacer



djwash dijo:


> El circuito del link es algo viejo, prefiero audioritmico, pero aun asi funciona bien solo que para cierta cantidad de led NO necesita la parte de los TIP, con los 2n3904 o 2n2222 le sobra...



estaria lindo audiorritmico, solo tendria que cambiar la parte del 555 que manda pulsos al 4017 que hace la secuencia. vi un circuito en este thread para hacer eso, pero sinceramente me se mezclaron las ideas, ahora lo voy a buscar y probar en el livewire a ver que sale.

por lo de los tip, pensaba ponerselos, por que usare 150 leds supongo.

vos sabe sque hace un rato estaba probando leds que tenia ya, con la lupa esa que traen los auxiliares de soldadura que le dicen la tercer mano, esa que trae 2 cocodrilos. la verdad es que casi me largo a llorar, con bastante luz ambente a una pared que esta a un poco menos de 3 metros a duras penas se ve un circulito tenue de luz del led. y son de una casa de venta exclusiva de leds, no de venta de compoenentes en general.

me parece que voy a usar la otra casa del ramo led que hay en palermo, en vez de la de almagro/caballito, seria muy feo hacer todo y ensartarme como loco con los leds, es que vos ves que dan buena luz y despues chau, una velita, no se como hacer la verdad, hay tantas calidades y preciso que todas dan para dudar

saludos



aca lo hice audiorritmico, pero no entiendo al operacional, no lleva ningun tipo de alimentacion por ningun lado??(excepto la alimentacion del circuito integrado que no la pone livewire, claro)

djwash, otra cosa, si el livewire te lo permite, no lo pasas al pcb wizard?(menos la parte de los leds) por algun extraño motivo el livewire no abre el pcb wizard para que me haga la placa


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 21, 2012)

lo del programador es excusa jaja, armate uno por puerto serie que no te sale ni 20 pesos, yo empece asi  y al principio no andaba... tuve que ponerle fuente externa y modificar unas cosas y quedo andando... ahora ya me comprè un pickit 2, es mas caro pero mucho mas versatil, y se puede usar tmb como analizador logico... no empieces con assembler, arranca con picbasic que es facilito..

Y dale rosca a Google, yo lo mucho o poco que se lo aprendi por mi cuenta, y un 5% en la secundaria jaja

Me he pasado dias enteros para entender cosas (ejemplo, el modulo usb de los pics)... pero se puede compañero!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 21, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> lo del programador es excusa jaja, armate uno por puerto serie que no te sale ni 20 pesos, yo empece asi  y al principio no andaba... tuve que ponerle fuente externa y modificar unas cosas y quedo andando... ahora ya me comprè un pickit 2, es mas caro pero mucho mas versatil, y se puede usar tmb como analizador logico... no empieces con assembler, arranca con picbasic que es facilito..
> 
> Y dale rosca a Google, yo lo mucho o poco que se lo aprendi por mi cuenta, y un 5% en la secundaria jaja
> 
> Me he pasado dias enteros para entender cosas (ejemplo, el modulo usb de los pics)... pero se puede compañero!




se que es sencillo el programador, por uqe usaba uno en la escuela(2005) que habia hecho yo. pero actualmente no tengo ni puerto serie ni paralelo, claro que siempre podria caerle a la casa de algun amigo, no?

fer, disculpame que te lo diga asi, pero no tenes el programador ese para pasarme? que sepas que puedo armar sin andar renegando? lista de materiales para armar un efecto? como para agregarselo a las plaquitas led de djwash. costo de los materiales? ni idea cuanto duele un pic, en ese sentido capaz que me conviene eso antes que comprar 3 4017 y todo el resto de la circuiteria. me acuerdo que el 16f84 estaba menos de 10 mangos, anda a saber lo que sale ahora


el tema es que se me viene la fecha y no puedo dar muchas vueltas!!!! 



te digo que tengo un revoltijo terrible en la zapan.

no estoy seguro para donde arrancar!!!!


----------



## djwash (Ago 21, 2012)

Ahi vi el circuito, no es necesario que coloques todos los leds en la simulacion, porque trabajas con canales en equipos simples, son 3 o 4 canales, y en el caso del 7 EYE deberas hacer manejar tantas bocas como hagas 4, 5, 6 o 7...

Yo abandone el 7 EYE porque vi mas facil y util usar maquinas individuales, o como mucho dobles, mas simple el circuito y no es lo mismo tener una maquina de 7 bocas que 7 maquinas, prefiero que sean individuales y poder apuntarlas a gusto...

Ahora estoy con un equipo para reformar, es doble, tenia un trafo como de 10KG y dos lamparas de 24V 300W o algo asi, le saque todo y le puse lupas mas grandes y espejos simples, y claro, led...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola djwash, con qué controlas los espejos?


----------



## djwash (Ago 21, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola djwash, con qué controlas los espejos?



Son motores sincronicos, tienen una placa audioritmica, muy simple, pero no la encuentro, de momento van directos, no importa mucho el movimiento de los espejos ya que los led ya son audioritmicos y dan buen efecto...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 21, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Ahi vi el circuito, no es necesario que coloques todos los leds en la simulacion, porque trabajas con canales en equipos simples, son 3 o 4 canales, y en el caso del 7 EYE deberas hacer manejar tantas bocas como hagas 4, 5, 6 o 7...
> 
> Yo abandone el 7 EYE porque vi mas facil y util usar maquinas individuales, o como mucho dobles, mas simple el circuito y no es lo mismo tener una maquina de 7 bocas que 7 maquinas, prefiero que sean individuales y poder apuntarlas a gusto...
> 
> ...



no se si exactamente 7 bocas, pero algunas seguro, para llenar mas, a ese equipo le hiciste secuencia con un 4017 nada mas?

estaba viendo la lista de leds donde voy a ir a comprar. a ver si sirven estos

led rojo 7000mcd 15º
led azul 15000mcd 15º
led verde 15000mcd 15º
led blanco frio 23000mcd º15

mas o menos asi son los que usas??


----------



## djwash (Ago 21, 2012)

Al equipo de las fotos le hice con 741 y 4017.

Los led que uso son mas o menos asi:

Verde 30000
Rojo 25000
Blanco 25000
Azul 9000
Amarillo 10000

Todos de 20º y 5mm por una cuestion de uniformidad en la luz, he probado de otros grados y no me convence, pero es cuestion de probar, porque varian segun el fabricante...

Generalmente los les buenos dan una luz uniforme sin lupa, y cuando los miras de frente apagados claro, se ve la parabola pequeña donde esta el diodo claramente, se ve uniforme sin deformaciones, y en los rojos se puede ver el diodo de color rojo y dorado, hay unos rojos que se ve el diodo oscuro y algo rojo pero no dan buena luz, se tiene que ver claramente la parabola interna del led sin deformaciones que se produzcan por la misma curvatura de la cabeza del led.

Por eso debes comprar algunos y probar, si te sirven compras mas ahi, hace tiempo tienen los mismos en la mayoria de los lugares, he comprado mayormente en DLED...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 22, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Al equipo de las fotos le hice con 741 y 4017.
> 
> Los led que uso son mas o menos asi:
> 
> ...



menos mal que te pregunte, yo iba a mandar a comprar a la casa del led, en la pagina web figuran esos que puse arriba, no quedara otra mas que ir a dled, en la pagina de estos ultimos si figuran los que decis



alguna vez probaste con un par de leds de potencia de 1w o 3w como para flash?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 22, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> lo del programador es excusa jaja, armate uno por puerto serie que no te sale ni 20 pesos, yo empece asi  y al principio no andaba... tuve que ponerle fuente externa y modificar unas cosas y quedo andando... ahora ya me comprè un pickit 2, es mas caro pero mucho mas versatil, y se puede usar tmb como analizador logico... no empieces con assembler, arranca con picbasic que es facilito..
> 
> Y dale rosca a Google, yo lo mucho o poco que se lo aprendi por mi cuenta, y un 5% en la secundaria jaja
> 
> Me he pasado dias enteros para entender cosas (ejemplo, el modulo usb de los pics)... pero se puede compañero!




me parece que en algun aldo lei que el que usas es este

http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm#programador_jdmd

puede ser? los efectos que mostraste en este thread estan cargados con ese programador? con que pic lo usaste?


----------



## djwash (Ago 22, 2012)

Si he probado con led de 1W, 3W, y modulos de 3 x 3W blanco, de un solo color, y RGB (tengo 3 de esos ahora) aunque son mas para usar con muchos espejos chicos y lupas...

Tambien he probado con led de 10W blanco frio, hace unos dias compre uno y se lo puse a la moto...

Programador mas facil que este no hay me parece:







De aqui: http://www.elotrolado.net/wiki/Programación_de_PICs

Saludos...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 22, 2012)

pero ese pic mas un 741 sirve como para hacer el circuito tuyo?


----------



## djwash (Ago 22, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> pero ese pic mas un 741 sirve como para hacer el circuito tuyo?



El 741 sirve como amplificador para captar sonido con un microfono electret, de ahi vos ves que haces con esa señal, la podes usar para manejar un 4017 entre otros contadores, tambien para un PIC (12F629/675 entre otros mas) segun codigo veras como manejar esa señal.

Con PIC podes ir mucho mas alla en cuanto a secuencias, simplificas mucho el circuito, y no sale mucho mas caro, creo que un PIC de esos anda por por 30 pesos como mucho, depende del codigo, y lo bueno es que podes mejorar dicho codigo en el futuro...

No se cual circuito me decis...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 22, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> El 741 sirve como amplificador para captar sonido con un microfono electret, de ahi vos ves que haces con esa señal, la podes usar para manejar un 4017 entre otros contadores, tambien para un PIC (12F629/675 entre otros mas) segun codigo veras como manejar esa señal.
> 
> Con PIC podes ir mucho mas alla en cuanto a secuencias, simplificas mucho el circuito, y no sale mucho mas caro, creo que un PIC de esos anda por por 30 pesos como mucho, depende del codigo, y lo bueno es que podes mejorar dicho codigo en el futuro...
> 
> No se cual circuito me decis...



cualquiera para controlar secuencias rgb, no tengo ni idae de pic, por eso pregunto tanto.

lo que digo es, usando un 741 para la parte audiorritmica, le manda la señal al pic, el pic ese tiene 3 salidas por lo menos? como para hacer secuencias rgb


----------



## djwash (Ago 22, 2012)

Llegué a usar 4 salidas con esos dos PIC, los tenia porque arme un circuito de http://picprojects.org.uk/

Armé un circuito con el 741 y uno de esos PIC, funciono bien, llegue a conseguir secuencias aleatorias y que se apagaran las luces cuando no había música, pero hay mucho que pulir en ese circuito para que me convenza...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 23, 2012)

bueno, voy a ver que consigo cuando voy a comprar, si pics o si 4017, no se como estara el mercado de compoenentes hoy por hoy.

por otro lado, tengo un efecto que usa una lampara de 12v 100w dicroica. esta saliendo 90 mangos una osram, un led de 5 watts andara? por que el tema es que la lampara dicroica va puesta en una chapa que tiene un agujero de 1 cm mas o menos, o sea, no usa toda la parabola de la dicro, y un led de 5 watts me parece que calzaria justo, pero no se como andaria con la potencia de la luz, mcd o lumenes, no pude encontrar ese dato de la dicro.

vos que probaste, que me recomendarias?? por que le tendria que poner una fuentecita de corriente constante en 700mA y listo, un lm317 eso lo soluciona, es a 7 volts y algo y la dicro va a 12, asi que sobra


----------



## djwash (Ago 23, 2012)

Depende, subí fotos del equipo y del efecto que hace y te digo bien...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 24, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Depende, subí fotos del equipo y del efecto que hace y te digo bien...




estuve todo el dia buscando como un salame ese equipo, por que esta en lo de mi vieja y no esta cerca, ni el nombre recordaba, solo la marca. hasta que me acorde que lo habia subido en otro post en el año 2009!!! tiene algo asi como 20 colores y 26 haces, no es mas que un disco de colores, atras una parabola con espejos, ambos audiorritmicos

este es
http://omnisistem.com/o/index.php/djseries/psl-advancer/adv-flower

el que predomina a la izquierda(los otros son lampara de 50w, por eso la diferencia)




el verde 






y un videito




ahora, djwash, si compro el pic, tenés algún programa para pasarme que haga algo parecido al circuito que te mostre más arriba?? el de los 4017 que tambien era tuyo

ya me ubique unas 5 casas de electronica grandes en capital, a ver si puedo conseguir el pic 

saludos


----------



## djwash (Ago 24, 2012)

Tendria que haberlo mencionado, necesito fotos internas del equipo, y fotos del efecto que hace pero de lo que proyecta, no de como se ve, cualquier cosa se ve buena con humo, pero me interesa que es lo que proyecta para decirte que led le podes poner y como.

Algunos programas para PIC tengo pero tenes que resolver primero como haces la interfaz con el 741, yo te diria que hagas primero algo con el 741 y 4017, asi avanzas rapido con los equipos, luego te pones a hacer algo con PIC, cuando este bien pulido reemplazas la placa vieja por la de PIC.

Con los led debes usar en lo posible fuentes SMPS de 12V 1A o 2A, la de los router o modem son de esas caracteristicas, tambien las venden donde venden led no son caras, es lo mejor para led porque no pesan nada y tenes 12V siempre, podes calcular bien las resistencias.

A simple vista para esa maquina podrias usar una lupa mas grande la mas grande que consigas, y una placa de led con muchos colores, no solo rgb, los posibles son: rojo, verde, azul, blanco, amarillo, ambar, con la disposicion mas comoda o simple, eso no importa mucho y 741+4017 usando todas las salidas y armas las conbinaciones a gusto, el movimiento lo podes hacer con un motor sincronico de 220V, esos que los trabas y giran para el otro lado, con que de media vuelta alcanza, porque el chiste de la maquina lo hará el cambio de luces audioritmico, no necesita ser el movimiento también audioritmico, podrias poner cables hacia la placa con los led si solo dará media vuelta no hay problema...

O led blanco reemplazando la dicroica, eso es mas complicado, porque no alumbran igual, y el blanco frio no se lleva bien con los filtros de colores, quizas el blanco calido.

Pasame fotos del interior y te digo bien.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 24, 2012)

El que necesite una mano con pics, leds, lasers o con lo que sea que cuente conmigo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 24, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Tendria que haberlo mencionado, necesito fotos internas del equipo, y fotos del efecto que hace pero de lo que proyecta, no de como se ve



en unos dias voy para lo de mi vieja y le saco fotos, de todas formas mi idea con este aparato era cambiar la dicroica por led blanco, por que la verdad es que me gusta el efecto que hace.

otra cosa, por casualidad no tenes un circuito de audiorritmico que no necesite mas alimentacion que 220v?? por que tengo 2 efectos que el motor(220v) queda fijo y la lampara se alimenta con trafo electronico(que tira 12 v pero con onda triangular o cuadrada) al querer rectificar para usar audiorritmico que necesita 9v de alimentacion continua, se quema el trafo. no quiero ponerle trafo convencional por el peso que tienen.


de cuando estudiaba me acuerdo que hay 4017 con distintas letras adelante, que cambiaban segun a que velocidad operaba el 4017, con que letras lo tengo que pedir para esto de los leds??



fernandoae dijo:


> El que necesite una mano con pics, leds, lasers o con lo que sea que cuente conmigo



dale, te tomo la palabra, que necesito comprar para hacer algun efecto con un laser verde de 5mw?? lo unico que tengo es un espirografo con 3 motorcitos, pero la velocidad se regula manualmente, con 3 potes como si fuesen reostatos, bien asi no mas.

me parece que para no complicarme con los leds no voy a usar pic(por lo menos por ahora, como dijo djwash) pero para el laser me gustaria hacer algo, tal vez usando motores dc con imanes, por que para usar los paso a paso necesito mas guita todavia, por el tema de lso driver L297 si no me falla la memoria. motorcitos de DC de disquetera/cd/dvd o los uqe hacen vibrar los joysticks de playstation tengo varios

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 24, 2012)

> al querer rectificar para usar audiorritmico que necesita 9v de  alimentacion continua, se quema el trafo. no quiero ponerle trafo  convencional por el peso que tienen


Con que diodos estas rectificando?... tienen que ser de los ultra rápidos (podes sacar de las fuentes de pc). Con diodos normales se te va a seguir quemando.



> de cuando estudiaba me acuerdo que hay 4017 con distintas letras  adelante, que cambiaban segun a que velocidad operaba el 4017, con que  letras lo tengo que pedir para esto de los leds??


Con cualquiera, en este caso la velocidad es despreciable 

Respecto a lo del laser lo mejor en mi opinion son los motores de coolers de pc, sin las aspas, a 12v tienen una velocidad adecuada y es muy facil poner los espejos... 
Basicamente lo primero que necesitas es un programador de pics, un 12f675 o 629... y ponerle el código que subi mas atras  el del controlador rgb... tres transistores para manejar los coolers y bueno... un 7805, resistencias, etc..


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 24, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Con que diodos estas rectificando?... tienen que ser de los ultra rápidos (podes sacar de las fuentes de pc). Con diodos normales se te va a seguir quemando.



uff, hace tanto tiempo, como año y medio, no recuerdo



fernandoae dijo:


> Con cualquiera, en este caso la velocidad es despreciable



ok!



fernandoae dijo:


> Respecto a lo del laser lo mejor en mi opinion son los motores de coolers de pc, sin las aspas, a 12v tienen una velocidad adecuada y es muy facil poner los espejos...
> Basicamente lo primero que necesitas es un programador de pics, un 12f675 o 629... y ponerle el código que subi mas atras  el del controlador rgb... tres transistores para manejar los coolers y bueno... un 7805, resistencias, etc..



o sea este?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/303115/ _
voy a comprar entonces 3 coolers de pc, por que tengo varios pero todos distintos. no entiendo algo, controlador rgb? o sea, en vez de un led de cada color pones un cooler??

ya me voy haciendo la listita:

todo lo del controlador rgb de djwash, pero audiorritmico, pic 12f627 y para armar el programador y los componentes para el controlador rgb, 3 coolers de pc

saludos


PD: fer, tenes el livewire y el pcb wizard? no me quiere hacer la placa


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 24, 2012)

> por que tengo varios pero todos distintos


No importa... sirven igual 



> no entiendo algo, controlador  rgb? o sea, en vez de un led de cada color pones un cooler??


Si, exactamente, con lo del mensaje que pusiste... en vez de los leds van los tres coolers... y ahi el pic te va cambiando las velocidades en vez de los colores ... ah y es 12F629 o 12F675 ... no 627 jeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 25, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> No importa... sirven igual



listo! minga que compro entonces!! jaja



fernandoae dijo:


> Si, exactamente, con lo del mensaje que pusiste... en vez de los leds van los tres coolers... y ahi el pic te va cambiando las velocidades en vez de los colores ... ah y es 12F629 o 12F675 ... no 627 jeje



ah, entendi bien entonces(eso por lo menos jaja) y no se de donde salio el 627!! gracias por la correccion, por uqe ya me veia llamando a todos lados preguntando por ese numero.

fer, otra cosa, despues de darle vueltas al livewire apra que me haga la palca y nunca quiso se me ocurrio habrir el archivo del livewire con el pcb wizard y de ahi hacer la placa. me la hizo, pero hay 2 cositas que no estoy seguro, 1 me puso la alimentacion de un integrado aparte(arriba a la izquierda), cosa que no me molesta por que lo modifico a mano y listo, pero debe de haber alguna configuracion que no estoy teniendo en cuenta, y segundo no entiendo como se alimenta el lm741, por que revisando el datasheet estaria mal puesto, pata 4 y 7 es la alimentacion si no entiendo mal(cosa segura)

ojo, no quiere decir que el pcb wizard se equivoco, si no que soy un salame(en verdad va algo mas fuerte, pero me sancionarian)


el controlador rgb ese que puse el link, en que formato estan los archivos dentro del archivo comprimido?

saludos


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2012)

Todavia no sé que circuito queres hacer, pero te digo que circuitos como ese puedo llegar a diseñar el PCB en un par de horas, no tengo drama, uso el Eagle, pero te paso el PDF listo para imprimir, pasame un esquema, mañana reviso bien y a lo mejor te paso algo que ya tengo hecho...

Y para programar esos PIC no vas a tener problemas, haces un programador serial con una ficha DB9 y un zocalo de 8 pines y un par de resistencias ya tenes tu programador...

PD. me reservo los comentarios sobre ese PCB que se ve ahi, jaja na mentira, yo tambien empece con autoruteo, pero lo mejor es a mano es mucho mas rapido y queda mucho mejor...

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 25, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Todavia no sé que circuito queres hacer, pero te digo que circuitos como ese puedo llegar a diseñar el PCB en un par de horas, no tengo drama, uso el Eagle, pero te paso el PDF listo para imprimir, pasame un esquema, mañana reviso bien y a lo mejor te paso algo que ya tengo hecho...
> 
> Y para programar esos PIC no vas a tener problemas, haces un programador serial con una ficha DB9 y un zocalo de 8 pines y un par de resistencias ya tenes tu programador...
> 
> ...



aca esta la simulacion en livewire y una captura, pero el circuito ya lo conoces, es un controlador rgb que habias posteado vos, nada mas lo modifique sacandole la parte de flash y del 555 que maneja la secuencia y puse un lm741.

desde el 2002/2003 que no hago diseños en el pcb wizard, y menos a mano, por lo menos en cosas con CI´s, estoy falta de practica(mucho)


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2012)

Yo tambien uso el eagle para diseño de placas y el proteus para simulacion  la verdad no se que te puede estar pasando...



> el controlador rgb ese que puse el link, en que formato estan los archivos dentro del archivo comprimido?


No me acuerdo jeje, pero lo que vos necesitas es un .hex que es el archivo que se graba en el pic


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 25, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Yo tambien uso el eagle para diseño de placas y el proteus para simulacion  la verdad no se que te puede estar pasando...
> 
> 
> No me acuerdo jeje, pero lo que vos necesitas es un .hex que es el archivo que se graba en el pic



debe de ser la placa en el eagle entonces


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 31, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Todavia no sé que circuito queres hacer, pero te digo que circuitos como ese puedo llegar a diseñar el PCB en un par de horas, no tengo drama, uso el Eagle, pero te paso el PDF listo para imprimir, pasame un esquema, mañana reviso bien y a lo mejor te paso algo que ya tengo hecho...
> 
> Y para programar esos PIC no vas a tener problemas, haces un programador serial con una ficha DB9 y un zocalo de 8 pines y un par de resistencias ya tenes tu programador...
> 
> ...




djwash, tuviste oportunidad de ver el circuito? no entiendo como poner el lm741, ya tengo todo comprado. el pcb wizard para mi no le pone alimentacion al integrado, y ahi es donde se me hace un matete





djwash dijo:


> y a lo mejor te paso algo que ya tengo hecho...
> .



DJ, el circuito que quiero hacer no es este?? me lo podes pasar?? un lm741 con microfono para el audiorritmico, el 741 le manda la señal al 4017 y este hace la secuencia

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/652901/


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 31, 2012)

no entiendo, pata 4 y 7 del 741 es la alimentacion, si se la pongo en el livewire deja de funcionar. me da bronca no entender estas cosas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 31, 2012)

Gente, lo que no se terminó de tratar nunca me parece que es el uso de un puente H para controlar motores dc. Al principio del tema se comenzó a tocar ese asunto, pero luego se fueron para el lado de los pap, y a esta altura ya casi no se habla de otra cosa más que µC y leds.

Referido a esto, yo intento hacer que un motor gire hacia un lado u otro con cada golpe. También que un disco de colores se posicione cada cuatro golpes. Hacer que cuente es fácil... de hecho ya lo resumí en un único cd4017 y cuatro dioditos que serviría para las dos cosas. Ahora, para los colores quisiera usar un disco de aluminio con ranuras y un sensor tipo herradura. Qué criterio debería emplear para controlarlo ya que mi idea es que avance hasta la siguiente ranura y ahí se detenga? Insisto en que quiero valerme unicamente de motorcitos dc.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 31, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Gente, lo que no se terminó de tratar nunca me parece que es el uso de un puente H para controlar motores dc. Al principio del tema se comenzó a tocar ese asunto, pero luego se fueron para el lado de los pap, y a esta altura ya casi no se habla de otra cosa más que µC y leds.
> 
> Referido a esto, yo intento hacer que un motor gire hacia un lado u otro con cada golpe. También que un disco de colores se posicione cada cuatro golpes. Hacer que cuente es fácil... de hecho ya lo resumí en un único cd4017 y cuatro dioditos que serviría para las dos cosas. Ahora, para los colores quisiera usar un disco de aluminio con ranuras y un sensor tipo herradura. Qué criterio debería emplear para controlarlo ya que mi idea es que avance hasta la siguiente ranura y ahí se detenga? Insisto en que quiero valerme unicamente de motorcitos dc.




lo que el motor gire a un lado u otro con cada golpe te conviene un audiorritmico de un canal y usar motores de 220v, que hay de varios tipos


----------



## djwash (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola, se pueden usar motores sincronicos de 220V, les interrumpis la alimentacion por un instante y giran para el otro lado.

En motores DC no se si sea necesario con puente H, he visto muchos equipos que usan tensión simétrica y dos transistores...

No se que problema tendras con el PCB Wizard porque no uso ese programa, uso el Eagle, vi el circuito pero tengo que volver a instalar programas para hacerlo...

En la practica vas a tener algunos inconvenientes en acoplar el 4017 con el 741, quizas es por un detalle en mi diseño que explico al final, o no, en fin, no tenia mucho tiempo...

Ver el archivo adjunto 72584

Les dejo el controlador Audioritmico 741-4017 de 3 y 4 canales, es compatible con todas las placas que subi antes, las del 3 y 4 colores, tambien se puede usar led RGB de potencia con el transistor adecuado.

Todas las resistencias son de 1/4W, la salida es positivo comun, es decir, que en la ficha de salida esta presente el positivo, y el negativo es el que se activa para cada canal.

En la ficha de 5 pines se conecta el MIC electret, contando desde abajo donde esta C11: mic (1-2), pote 500K (3-4-5).

J3 es un led, no recuerdo en que posición va, es indispensable para el circuito, ademas indica los picos de la musica asi poder calibrar la sensibilidad, si no anda para un lado lo ponen para el otro...

C14 es un filtro pasabajos, si lo ponen responde mas a graves, si no responde normal.

Q5 es 2N3904, aunque dice BC548, cualquiera que sea similar al 3904 anda...

En la salida tambien va 2N3904, o 2N2222 para mas corriente si usan dos placas con led de las que subi antes...

Con todo lo explicado anteriormente, se puede identificar el positivo y negativo de la alimentacion...

El circuito asi como esta funciona, tiene un detalle es que demora un rato en captar sonido, no se porque, no hice muchas pruebas, nunca tarda mas de 1 minuto, a veces es molesto, si alguien desea modificarlo o le da una solución que lo comparta y se modificará el PCB, asi a mi no me molesta, no tengo tiempo por ahora de solucionar ese detalle, en cuanto pueda lo haré...

Espero les sirva, saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 31, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Espero les sirva, saludos.



sos groso, sabelo!!!!!!!!!! por el problema que dijiste que tarda un minuto, sera cuestion de armarlo primero, tenerlo funcionando, cosa de quedarme tranquilo, y ahi me pongo a ver el circuito a ver que puedo quemar, sigo cambiar je

ya tengo toda la electronica necesaria, solo queda hacer las placas, los leds me llegan en estos dias, le pedi a un primo que me los compre en dleds, que es donde vi los mas potentes.

hoy compre las lupas, de 9 y 10 cms. probando con una linterna con leds pongo la lupa de 9 cms a unos 40cm y se ve en un pared a 2.5-3 metros. hago lo mismo con la lupa de 10 cms y tengo que poner la linterna a 25cms.

si pongo las dos juntas solo separo la linterna de las lupas 10 cms!!! y se ve mas grande y mejor que con las lupas separadas. si de aca al, digamos martes, no consigo lupa mas grande voy a poner las 2 juntas, cosa uqe no me preocupa, por que vos dijiste que lo hacias.

no puedo sacar fotos por que al celu se le da por hacer un borron en vez de ver los leds en la pared, son bastantes potentes(sobrexigidos)

la ultima que te pido, no tenes el esquematico de los circuitos? hay un par de valores que se superponen los valores y no se ven, no quiero meter la pata


----------



## djwash (Sep 1, 2012)

Depende de la calidad de la lupa, las mas baratas tienen digamos, menos aumento, las mas caras o de mas calidad tienen mas y necesitan menos distancia, generalmente cuando usas una sola es para cubrir gran distancia pero es normal que se busque eso, usas dos y se proyecta la imagen mas grande y cubre mas superficie que distancia, ya lo habras notado, yo voy a los chinos que siempre tienen las mismas de 10CM, les corto la agarradera y las uno con cinta, las lavo y seco bien primero, luego las pego con JUNTAFLEX al gabinete, al otro dia esta listo, compro de a 10 lupas...

Te paso el esquema, si se que algunas cosas se superponen los nombres pero yo me entiendo jeje...

Armalo, anda seguro, lo usas un tiempo y si puedes pruebas alguna modificación, quizas con algun OPAMP doble, como para que sea mas sensible todavia, y ande apenas lo encendes...

Ojo que el OPAMP no es el TL071, es el LM741, en el esquema y en el PCB dice eso, pero es porque no tenia el 741 en el eagle y use ese que es igual pin a pin...

Te dejo el esquema, es el de 4CH, para el de 3 es lo mismo del 4017 para atras...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 1, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Depende de la calidad de la lupa, las mas baratas tienen digamos, menos aumento, las mas caras o de mas calidad tienen mas y necesitan menos distancia, generalmente cuando usas una sola es para cubrir gran distancia pero es normal que se busque eso, usas dos y se proyecta la imagen mas grande y cubre mas superficie que distancia, ya lo habras notado, yo voy a los chinos que siempre tienen las mismas de 10CM, les corto la agarradera y las uno con cinta, las lavo y seco bien primero, luego las pego con JUNTAFLEX al gabinete, al otro dia esta listo, compro de a 10 lupas...




la de 9 cm la compre en un chino a 8,5 y las de 10cm en un ex todo por 2 mangos por 9,5. sip, me di cuenta que cambia a lo lejos y a lo cerca, pero cambia mucho el tamaño de la proyeccion, cuando fije todo tengo que ponerme a buscar un punto medio, bah, se me hace



djwash dijo:


> Te paso el esquema, si se que algunas cosas se superponen los nombres pero yo me entiendo jeje...



te olvidaste de adjuntarlo, me faltan un ar caps ceramicos, pero voy a ver si tengo, por uqe quiero armarlo el fin de semana



djwash dijo:


> Armalo, anda seguro, lo usas un tiempo y si puedes pruebas alguna modificación, quizas con algun OPAMP doble, como para que sea mas sensible todavia, y ande apenas lo encendes...
> 
> Ojo que el OPAMP no es el TL071, es el LM741, en el esquema y en el PCB dice eso, pero es porque no tenia el 741 en el eagle y use ese que es igual pin a pin...
> 
> Te dejo el esquema, es el de 4CH, para el de 3 es lo mismo del 4017 para atras...




el lm358 creo que es doble, tengo un par de esos por algun lado. lo del tl, busque el datasheet y vi que es igual al 741, no me preocupe por eso, y que lo armo lo armo, estate seguro!!!



aca encontre la listita que hice anoche, los caps ceramicos son de 330 nf, 300nf, 560pf, 100nf. electroliticos de 47uf y 22uf. las resistencias se leen todas


----------



## djwash (Sep 1, 2012)

Si, me olvide de adjuntarlo que despistado...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 1, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Si, me olvide de adjuntarlo que despistado...




dj, no importa, por favor, con todo lo que te vengo pidiendo, falta que me lo hagas y lo mandes!!! 

habia visto bien entonces. vos sabes que me dijo el de la casa de electronica que la resistencia de 300k no existe, asi que le mando 2 de 150k y algo con el capacitor de 330nf me dijo, como que no hay ceramicos si no de poliester multicapa, si no recuerdo mal era asi.

menos los leds tengo todo para armar las placas, hasta las fotocopias en papel ilustracion para probar a ver con la plancha como salen las placas, $1.4 no me parecio caro para probar

seguramente esta noche haga las placas, la del controlador esta de 4 canales y la placa de leds la del revo, que voy a hacerla comun, y despues voy a ver si puedo hacer los espejos facetados, que por algun aldo tengo comprado espejo desde hace un monton justamente para estas cosas.

despues te cuento


----------



## djwash (Sep 1, 2012)

Hola, te dejo una explicación un poco larga, es mi metodo para hacer PCB con plancha, tiene algunos detalles que te pueden servir si usas papel ilustracion que es el mismo que uso yo que es brillante, dicen que el mejor es el papel encerado o engomado o algo asi, que es el mismo que se le saca a las calcos, pero no consegui quien me deje imprimir en ese papel, sera hasta que me compre una laser...
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/539287/ _

Foto del controlador 4CH, como referencia.



Pueden cambiar algunos valores como podes ver en la foto, como por ej R14 es de 390K y no de 300K, no son valores críticos, creo que es el unico que cambia, hay un cap de poliester, y un cap menos que lo saque en pruebas, en su lugar hice un puente con estaño, pero funciona asi como esta no te preocupes.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 1, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, te dejo una explicación un poco larga, es mi metodo para hacer PCB con plancha



nunca se me hubiese imaginado usar un rodillo de impresora, ahora iba a hacer las placas, pero ya me pongo a buscar el rodillo ese, que se que por lo menos uno tengo.




djwash dijo:


> Foto del controlador 4CH, como referencia.



joya!




djwash dijo:


> Pueden cambiar algunos valores como podes ver en la foto, como por ej R14 es de 390K y no de 300K, no son valores críticos, creo que es el unico que cambia, hay un cap de poliester, y un cap menos que lo saque en pruebas, en su lugar hice un puente con estaño, pero funciona asi como esta no te preocupes.
> 
> Saludos.



despues te cuento si se prendio fuego o que jajajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 5, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> El circuito asi como esta funciona, tiene un detalle es que demora un rato en captar sonido, no se porque, no hice muchas pruebas, nunca tarda mas de 1 minuto, a veces es molesto, si alguien desea modificarlo o le da una solución que lo comparta y se modificará el PCB, asi a mi no me molesta, no tengo tiempo por ahora de solucionar ese detalle, en cuanto pueda lo haré




viendo tu esquema, que tal cambiar c11 de 47uf por uno de 4,7uf. c13 de 47uf por uno sde 100nf ceramico. r7 de 1k por 100ohm y suprimir c14.

esos son los valores de un audiorritmico de plaquetodo(que si funciona!!!!jaja) pero usa un tl081c como opamp.

por que pregunto esto? por que me demora mucho mas de un minuto, en el orden de los 3 ponele.

eso si, cuando engancha.....agarrate!! jaja, en cuanto tenga todo cocinado subo fotos y video


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 5, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> esos son los valores de un audiorritmico de plaquetodo(que si funciona!!!!jaja)



che, esto lo dije por que cuando empece en esto de la electronica(1997-1998?) el audiorritmico 412 fue el unico circuito(si no me falla la memoria) en que salio andando bien sin cambiarle nada de nada


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 5, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> che, esto lo dije por que cuando empece en esto de la electronica(1997-1998?) el audiorritmico 412 fue el unico circuito(si no me falla la memoria) en que salio andando bien sin cambiarle nada de nada


 
En aquellos años yo compraba las placas de Aries. Luego cerró la única casa de mi ciudad que las vendía, pero por ahí puede conseguirse algo. Venían cosas interesantes, entre las que armé un audiorítmico de tres canales que funcionaba de mil maravillas (a pesar de que el micrófono pateaba jeje).


----------



## djwash (Sep 5, 2012)

Probablemente, si probas me decis, en estos dias no tengo tiempo de agarrar el soldador para probar eso pero apenas pueda lo hago, seria bueno dejar este circuito 100% funcional...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 6, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> En aquellos años yo compraba las placas de Aries. Luego cerró la única casa de mi ciudad que las vendía, pero por ahí puede conseguirse algo. Venían cosas interesantes, entre las que armé un audiorítmico de tres canales que funcionaba de mil maravillas (a pesar de que el micrófono pateaba jeje).




las plaquetodo tengo entendido que eran copias de aries. el de 3 canales algo habia que cambiarle, no recuerdo que, y el mic pateaba por que no era un circuito optoacoplado, estaba directo a 220, una locura!! pero comome gustaba ir a comprar plaquetodo, todas las cajitas ordenadas por numero, con todas las plaquitas y sus componenetes en bolsitas. y pensar que con eso empece en la electronica



djwash dijo:


> Probablemente, si probas me decis, en estos dias no tengo tiempo de agarrar el soldador para probar eso pero apenas pueda lo hago, seria bueno dejar este circuito 100% funcional...




si, voy a probar, a ver que pasa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

yo tambien e hido a plaquetodo,luego se mudaron y la ultima ves que fuy tenian un local re-chiquito


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 8, 2012)

iba cuando estaban en parana 50 o 70, no recuerdo bien, a metros de bartolome mitre


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

si se mudaron a constitucion


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 18, 2012)

y bueno, por fin voy finiquitando este proyecto, y lo mejor de todo es que salio todo re bien, sin contratiempos raros!!

muestro un par de fotos y un vid, primero la plaquita del audiorritmico de un canal, optoacoplado, cosa de no tener peligro en el microfono, se podria haber hecho mas chica la placa, pero por apuro salio asi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




plaquita controladora de djwash, la de 4 canales
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la parte de abajo del aparatejo, con los 2 potes y los 2 mics, la verdad es que se puede simplificar bastante en una sola placa, un audiorritmico para las 2 placas. obviamente no voy a dejar los mics asi, es que falta lijar, masillar y pintar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



el "cubilete" de espejos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sistemita que me se ocurrio para poder modificar el foco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







la crema epoxy parsecs que supuesamente no chorrea, si cla, como no. lo termine rellenando con epoxy acero de erpox
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



el "cubilete" empezo su vida como un lindo vaso de plastico con imagenes de pricesas y que se yo, $8!!!! me salio el vaso ese, carisimo me parecio. le hice ese borde de plastico por que se afinaba hacia la base, y eso no me servia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



para que tenga un buen agarre al eje del motor complete toda la base del vaso con el mismo plastico y le hice un canal para el tornillo pasante por el eje, despues le puse la otra tapa de plastico y quedo joya
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la plaqueta hecha con fotocopia en papel ilustracion, mejor no podia quedar, la impresion en casa fue de muy baja calidad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y el videito en cuestion:






saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2012)

Che me encanto como aprovechaste la pcb en la primera imagen jaja! no esperes a que los componentes se conozcan estando tan lejos unos de otros  
Muy buen proyecto, y el "INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA" no podia quedar mejor ubicado...
Lo ven como algo viable lo de la venta de equipos diy? yo vendi mi laser en $600


----------



## djwash (Sep 18, 2012)

Que bien te quedo, te felicito!

Se sigue demorando en iniciar el audioritmico o ya modificaste? Si lo modificaste o cuando lo hagas subi datos y actualizamos las placas.

Eso se debe ver bien con humo, personalmente usaria motor sincronico trabado para que gire casi una vuelta hacia un lado y cambie de sentido de rotacion, como para simplificar nomas, pero asi esta como el original...

Ya termine la doble, y estoy por terminar un DERBY convertido a led, lo malo es que me trajeron la maquina de humo pero rota, tengo que arreglarla y subo un video con los equipos funcionando.

Que los disfrutes...



Fernandoae: con los precios que se manejan los equipos nuevos si es algo viable vender equipos DIY, claro que deben quedar perfectos para que sean vendibles a buen precio, y que se los puedas vender a cualquiera, claro que no es algo de lo que puedas vivir tenes que hacer otras cosas, como convertir equipos de lampara a led...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 18, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Che me encanto como aprovechaste la pcb en la primera imagen jaja!




se, jaja, salio medio cualquiera esa placa, grande por apurado, pero aprovechada jaja



fernandoae dijo:


> no esperes a que los componentes se conozcan estando tan lejos unos de otros



le tendria que poner telefono a la placa, para que se conozcan aunque sea 



fernandoae dijo:


> Muy buen proyecto, y el "INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA" no podia quedar mejor ubicado...



la verdad que me encanto como quedo, ahora falta ponerle los fierros con mariposas para poder agarrarlo del tripode de luces. el industria argentina es lo unico que deje, decia la marca (TUBOFORTE) y la medida y no se que cosa mas. saque todo con dremel, no me preocupe como quedaba por que pienso masillar y pintar, aunque todavia no se con que pintura, si se que va a ser negro mate





fernandoae dijo:


> Lo ven como algo viable lo de la venta de equipos diy? yo vendi mi laser en $600



y, mira, yo lo veo muy viable, lo ideal seria tener un contacto con local de venta de insumos para djs. 




djwash dijo:


> Que bien te quedo, te felicito!



gracias a vos salio andando, si no fuese por tus placas esto no existia



djwash dijo:


> Se sigue demorando en iniciar el audioritmico o ya modificaste? Si lo  modificaste o cuando lo hagas subi datos y actualizamos las placas.



mira, modifique lo que te habia dicho mas atras, pero no funca, tendria que probar cambiando el opamp por un tl081, que es el que puse en audiorritmico del motor y arranca al toque



djwash dijo:


> Eso se debe ver bien con humo, personalmente usaria motor sincronico  trabado para que gire casi una vuelta hacia un lado y cambie de sentido  de rotacion, como para simplificar nomas, pero asi esta como el  original...



a la noche voy a probar con humo, prometo video. este motor hace eso, por que probando el cubilete con el tornillo sin poner por completo me tocaba mi mano, se trababa y arrancaba para el otro lado, y al pegar la vuelta hacia lo mismo. el original cambia el eje del motor tambien, o sea, hace el barrido de izquierda a derecha y de arriba a abajo, es la unica diferencia(fuera del dmx, el gabinete lindo jajaja)





djwash dijo:


> Ya termine la doble, y estoy por terminar un DERBY convertido a led, lo  malo es que me trajeron la maquina de humo pero rota, tengo que  arreglarla y subo un video con los equipos funcionando.



sii, dale, siempre viene bien ver equipos, especialmente las tripas



djwash dijo:


> Que los disfrutes...



GRACIAS!!!!! en serio, si no fuese por vos esto no existia




djwash dijo:


> Fernandoae: con los precios que se manejan los equipos nuevos si es algo  viable vender equipos DIY, claro que deben quedar perfectos para que  sean vendibles a buen precio, y que se los puedas vender a cualquiera,  claro que no es algo de lo que puedas vivir tenes que hacer otras cosas,  como convertir equipos de lampara a led...



coincido, especialmente viendo los precios de equipos nuevos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahora viendo todo lo que hemos logrado estaria bueno hacer un audiorritmico que no necesite ajuste no les parece?
yo encontre un agc que se ve simple... alguien lo quiere probar?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 18, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Ahora viendo todo lo que hemos logrado estaria bueno hacer un audiorritmico que no necesite ajuste no les parece?
> yo encontre un agc que se ve simple... alguien lo quiere probar?



seguro que estaria bueno!! los equipos comerciales que tengo estan regulados en un punto medio, fijos no mas.

ahora, ese circuito que propones, iria en lugar del audiorritmico, o antes? a modo de pre(no creo, pero pregunto)

no creo que se pueda poner un mic electrect directamente a la entrada, pero se puede usar la otra mitad del 358 para subir el nivel del mic???

no tengo inconvenientes en probarlo si me saco esas dudas

aaaaah, y en unos dias te voy a estar molestando por lo del laser con pic

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2012)

> ahora, ese circuito que propones, iria en lugar del audiorritmico, o antes? a modo de pre(no creo, pero pregunto)


Antes del audiorritmico, seria como un preamplificador con un duendecito que te maneja la ganancia, cuando no escucha la musica le sube el volumen, y si se aturde le baja 



> no creo que se pueda poner un mic electrect directamente a la entrada,  pero se puede usar la otra mitad del 358 para subir el nivel del mic???


Dice que el rango de entrada es de 40mV hasta 20V pico a pico. Y la salida ajustable entre 0v hasta 1.2V...
Lo que pude interpretar del circuito es que va haciendo un promedio de la señal de salida y en base a eso controla la tension en el gate del mosfet, con lo cual atenua mas o menos la señal de entrada.
Cuando quieras hacemos lo del laser


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 18, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Antes del audiorritmico, seria como un preamplificador con un duendecito que te maneja la ganancia, cuando no escucha la musica le sube el volumen, y si se aturde le baja



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, NO! si es con duendecito no! a ver si hace huelga en medio de la fiesta!!!!! 



fernandoae dijo:


> Dice que el rango de entrada es de 40mV hasta 20V pico a pico. Y la salida ajustable entre 0v hasta 1.2V...
> Lo que pude interpretar del circuito es que va haciendo un promedio de la señal de salida y en base a eso controla la tension en el gate del mosfet, con lo cual atenua mas o menos la señal de entrada.



y la señal de salida se puede mandar asi de una a la entrada del audiorritmico en lugar del mic?? entiendo que es lo que hace el circuito, pero no como meterlo en el proyecto

primero tengo que ver como solucionar eso de que tarda un ratito en empezar a funcionar el audiorritmico de los led, cuando solucione eso me mando con este circuito




fernandoae dijo:


> Cuando quieras hacemos lo del laser



sisi, ya te voy a estar molestando. es cuestion de que vaya a comprar el pic


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 19, 2012)

Si el duende es politico no creo que ande de paro porque tiene buen sueldo jaja.



> y la señal de salida se puede mandar asi de una a la entrada del  audiorritmico en lugar del mic?? entiendo que es lo que hace el  circuito, pero no como meterlo en el proyecto


Si, se puede, con el pote se puede atenuar para que el nivel de la salida sea similar.
Yo lo quiero armar pero ando corto de tiempo 


> primero tengo que ver como solucionar eso de que tarda un ratito en  empezar a funcionar el audiorritmico de los led, cuando solucione eso me  mando con este circuito


Decime donde esta el esquema y vemos, no habia visto eso de que tarda


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 19, 2012)

el circuito es el de djwash, aca lo posteo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/703588/


----------



## djwash (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola, mientras armaba el DERBY se me ocurrio mirar unos esquemas que tenia hechos a mano, y me di cuenta que hay un error en el valor de un capacitor en los circuitos que subi, por eso se demora tanto en captar sonido, C11 no es de 47uF, tiene que ser de 0.47uF, era uno de los cambios que me propusiste en mensajes anteriores solo que mas drastico, con eso capta sonido casi inmediatamente (como a los 2 segundos), así ya queda 100% funcional

Me voy a poner a revisar la maquina de humo, a ver si hago un video y tambien porque hay un evento el sabado...

Espero que disfruten el circuito y suban fotos si arman algo, les dejo un adelanto del elemento que gira dentro de un DERBY, este tenia dos lamparas de 500W de reflector, le puse dos discos 3x3 RGB, fuente y controlador, deje las lentes transparentes, veremos mas tarde como queda.



Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 19, 2012)

Wash viste la fuente conmutada de corriente constante para leds que subi mas atras? es sencilla y tira desde 20mA hasta 1.2A, usa un mc34063.


----------



## djwash (Sep 19, 2012)

Habria que ver si se consigue el integrado por aca, por lo menos aqui consigo facil las fuentes SMPS usadas de cualquier voltaje, a un precio bastante bueno por ahora.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 19, 2012)

El integrado se consigue, y la ultima vez que compre estaba mas barato que los 78XX, se fueron al carajo los precios  los lm317 y los 78XX salen $10 pesos cada uno!


----------



## phavlo (Sep 19, 2012)

Las fuentes smps que se consiguen facil y baratas son las de los DVD, valen algo de 30 pesos y tienen diferentes voltajes.... 
fer, no les da verguenza vender los 78XX a 10 pesos ? es un afano !



zeta, metiste todo adentro de un caño de plástico? te quedo muy bueno!! 
El controlados del motor es el que esta en las primeras paginas de este tema ?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 19, 2012)

Si Phavlo, se que estan las fuentes esas, pero tienen tension constante... que no es malo, pero lo mejor para un led es una corriente constante, ya que dependiendo de la temperatura varia la tension de funcionamiento 
Respecto a o lo de los 78XX se van al carajo! yo pedi unas cositas y queria tener en stock reguladores... cuando me fueron a cobrar en la caja dije m....a! y ahi les pregunte por que tanto?... les devolvi todo y me fui  el vendedor re contento de tener que guardar todo jaja


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 19, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Las fuentes smps que se consiguen facil y baratas son las de los DVD, valen algo de 30 pesos y tienen diferentes voltajes....
> fer, no les da verguenza vender los 78XX a 10 pesos ? es un afano !



Hombre no se cuanto seran los pesos en euros, pero aqui en canarias estan los led azules de 5mm a 1.50€ .... 



...... menos mal que existe ebay.....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 19, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> zeta, metiste todo adentro de un caño de plástico? te quedo muy bueno!!




sip, un caño de desagüe de pvc de 10cms de diametro que me habia sobrado en una reforma en casa. gracias!



phavlo dijo:


> El controlados del motor es el que esta en las primeras paginas de este tema ?



 es un circuito de plaquetodo muy sencillo, que lo hice por que sabia que funcionaba perfectamente a la primera y que me servia perfectamente para el motor

ya habia escrito que lo adjuntaba, y el foro me aviso que ya lo habia subido aca
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179269/ _
si necesitas el pcb me avisas y subo el archivo de pcb wizard o una imagen, a mi me sirvio como esta, pero se puede hacer mas chica la placa



fernandoae dijo:


> Respecto a o lo de los 78XX se van al carajo! yo pedi unas cositas y  queria tener en stock reguladores... cuando me fueron a cobrar en la  caja dije m....a! y ahi les pregunte por que tanto?... les devolvi todo y  me fui  el vendedor re contento de tener que guardar todo jaja




no es locura de un solo comercio, a un amigo le hice una fuente para pedales de guitarra y lo vacunaron a 9 mangos cada regulador, compre para no se que otra cosa, 9,5 cada uno me fajaron. y en quilmes tambien, 9 y algo.

si todos hicieramos como hiciste vos seguro que no se abusarian con todo, son como 2 dolares por regulador



Deltaeco dijo:


> Hombre no se cuanto seran los pesos en euros,  pero aqui en canarias estan los led azules de 5mm a 1.50€ ....
> 
> 
> ...... menos mal que existe ebay....




es peligroso comprar a veces por ebay o en deal extreme, por uqe no proporcionan datos de los led, y si los proporcionan no son confiables, pagas un bajo costo, pero despues no sirven para nada.

en este caso compre de a 50 leds de cada color por 46 pesos argentinos, algo asi como €7,72


----------



## maezca (Sep 20, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> sip, un caño de desagüe de pvc de 10cms de diametro que me habia sobrado en una reforma en casa. gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo compre una bolsa de 100 leds rojos de alta luminosidad 5mm a $2 (argentinos) fue en una oferta en elko. La verda que son malisimos, iluminan re poco. Tambien por el mismo precio compre de los comunes de 3mm tambien rojos, esos funcionan bien. No se si siempre tienen ofertas asi ahi porque solo fui una vez.


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 20, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> es peligroso comprar a veces por ebay o en deal extreme, por uqe no proporcionan datos de los led, y si los proporcionan no son confiables, pagas un bajo costo, pero despues no sirven para nada.
> 
> en este caso compre de a 50 leds de cada color por 46 pesos argentinos, algo asi como €7,72



Hombre , se sabe el peligro que recorre el comprar en ebay, pero si lo pillas bien te ahorras una pasta, por ejemplo 100 led azules de alta intensidad por 8€, no se si seran de los buenos pero a mi me funcionan perfectos, aquí si los hubiera comprado me costaría : 1.50€ * 100ud = 150€ , me parece que vale la pena XDD

saludos ¡¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2012)

claro, el tema es que sean unos leds que te sirvan para lo que queres hacer. en este caso termine comprando en otro local, por uqe el que siempre compraba no iluminan lo mismo, y por el mismo precio tenia estos que use, que iluminan un monton.

a eso me refiero, uno puede comprar barato, y los leds son leds, iluminan y ya, pero no sirven todos para todas las aplicaciones


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 20, 2012)

también tienes razón , para todo hay cada cosa, yo de verdad he comprado y siempre por cantidades y muchas de las veces no me da por pensar que sean una tirada mala o por el estilo.. pero muchas veces no sabes y demás, pero a los precios que están aquí , uno prefiere arriesgarse..


----------



## djwash (Sep 20, 2012)

Hola, aca les dejo un video del Derby ya terminado, hace bastante lio, llena bastante pero no con tanto alcance, se podria haber usado otros led y obtenido mejor resultado pero estos led ya los tenia guardados hace mucho y para darle uso de una vez ahi quedaron:






Interior Derby:



Y aca un video del Derby LED y una maquina que es doble que no se como se llama tambien con LED, arregle la maquina de humo, estaba tapadisimo el serpentin o como se llame, y la bomba estaba sucia, quedo andando muy bien, casi me corren por llenar la casa de humo...






Interior Doble LED:








El fin de semana hay un evento donde van estos dos equipos y otros dos que hice yo, intentare grabar un video en acción de los equipos, ya que yo de DJ por ahora no...

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 20, 2012)

Hola DJ, muy buenos los equipos.

Creo que controlar un motorcito dc con un puente h es lo más atractivo para estos bichos. Por aca encontré algo y creo que es suficiente para hacer dulce: http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/H-Bridge/H-Bridge-1.html


----------



## djwash (Sep 20, 2012)

Gracias, he visto muchos motores DC controlados con dos transistores y fuente simetrica, hasta ahora ninguna maquina con puente H...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2012)

un presupuesto en lupas si hay que hacer un derby casero jajaja. quedaron muy buenos djwash!! lo que me llama la atencion es algo del derby, originalmente no trae 2 lamparas de 500w tipo reflector? esa misma lampara es lo que le da forma al haz, aca con los leds, que es lo que les da forma? o es por la forma de las lupas??

el doble le pusiste motores sincronicos que cuando traban cambian el sentido de giro?

me gustaria hacer una con espejo asi, pero que se mueva en vertical tambien


----------



## djwash (Sep 21, 2012)

Gracias.

El haz de luz depende de la fuente de la misma, digamos, la forma de la fuente de luz le da forma al haz, la lupa corrige la direccion de la luz dependiendo de la distancia a la que se encuentre de la fuente de luz y de la graduacion de la lupa.

En el Derby estan los led dando vueltas y segun al posicion pueden hacer un haz mas o menos concentrado, la forma del led es como un punto cuadrado de luz, cada uno de los discos tienen 3 led RGB.

Si use motores sincrónicos, que los trabas y andan para el otro lado.

Lo podes hacer usando dos motores, que sean de 5-6 RMP, y los dejas automaticos, algo lindo va a hacer, lo hice hace mucho como prototipo pero me quedo muy grande, y como no tenia tantos motores decidi no armarlo definitivo, ahora tengo varios motores pero no me quiero complicar la vida jeje...


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 21, 2012)

> como un punto cuadrado de luz


La forma de la pastilla del led


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 21, 2012)

tendria que buscar algun desguace que me venda motores usados, por que no creo que 0km sean economicos, no?


----------



## djwash (Sep 22, 2012)

Yo consegui muchos de equipos viejos, que converti a LED y no use los motores, deberias preguntarle a algun conocido que ande en eso de la musica si tiene algun equipo que no sirva, los que conozco tienen mucha chatarra de ese tipo, en una de esas consigues varios a buen precio...

Si no nuevos aca valen como $30 mas o menos, aunque son algo escasos y normalmente se consiguen solo de 5-6 RPM, a veces queda mejor con motores de 35 RPM, depende...

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 23, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> La forma de la pastilla del led



claro, supuse que eso se aprovechaba en un efecto como el derby.

cuando fui a comprar las lupas se me dio por probar en el negocio usando el flash de la camara del celu, con una app se puede usar como linterna, no es mas que un led, en la proyeccion se notaba hasta la sombra de los hilos que conducen la corriente al centro de la pastilla



djwash dijo:


> Yo consegui muchos de equipos viejos, que converti a  LED y no use los motores, deberias preguntarle a algun conocido que  ande en eso de la musica si tiene algun equipo que no sirva, los que  conozco tienen mucha chatarra de ese tipo, en una de esas consigues  varios a buen precio...
> 
> Si no nuevos aca valen como $30 mas o menos, aunque son algo escasos y  normalmente se consiguen solo de 5-6 RPM, a veces queda mejor con  motores de 35 RPM, depende...
> 
> Saludos.



buscando en mercado libre

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-152929786-motor-gira-plato-microondas-envios-a-todo-el-pais-_JM_


usados vi un vago que los vendia a 70!!!! pero tiene que ser motores de microodas viejos o raros, no se.

aca en quilmes habia un boliche muy grande y veterano que se llamaba elsieland, un amigo que tambien pasa musica conoce al dueño, este le dijo que vaya a los galpones, que habia varios equipos dejados a menos, ya sea por que cambiaron los efectos o por que no funcionan, porrrrr supuesto que le dije que se cargue todo lo que podia, que algo iba a inventar.

vamos a ver si se da eso, con un poco de suerte, quien te dice....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 23, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> C11 no es de 47uF, tiene que ser de 0.47uF



cambio hecho, empieza a cambiar al segundo y medio, lo mejor de todo que ahora empieza antes que el motor que tarda, ponele, 2 segundos jajaja


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 23, 2012)

Encontre una revista con un secuenciador para luces, lo interesante es la parte del AGC  y los filtros, lo adjunto para que lo estudien  esta bueno, seria lindo poder olvidarnos de ajustar potenciometros para que nuestros audiorritmicos funcionen adecuadamente no les parece?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola Fernandoae, podrías poner el artículo entero?


----------



## drereg (Sep 26, 2012)

Muchahos buenas antes que nada, soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que ando necesitando una mano de expertos...por eso recurro aquí...yo tengo 21 años antes me encantaba aprender y leer en foros saber que hay gente en el mundo que plasma su sabiduría a travez de la web y se interacciona incluso se hace amistades a través de textos.,,, Ando interesado en hacer una luz estrobscópica y audiorítmica a la vez con led's... he visto un usuario aqúi LuisElektro que lo hizo y quiziera que me den una mano.. acá está el link:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/428291/ _. 

Saludos Desde mar del plata, Argentina.


----------



## djwash (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola drereg, si quieres hacer lo que hizo LuisElektro debes seguir el tema hasta aqui, entre ese mensaje y el tuyo un loco pidio ayuda para hacer un PCB basado en ese esquema, y otro loco hizo un controlador similar con PCB y de la placa de LED replica de algunos equipos comerciales, entre varios pusimos un poco y logramos bastante...

Si quieres hacer un flash, o luz estroboscopica, de color blanco, es decir, con LED blanco, es muy similar a lo que se ha venido haciendo, son esquemas muy parecidos, mas faciles por que solo usa un solo canal por decirlo asi...

Si quieres hacer lo de ese link ya esta todo para que lo hagas, solo tienes que buscar los mensajes de ese loco que subio todo lo necesario...


----------



## drereg (Sep 26, 2012)

djwash, gracias por tu pronta respuesta al a brevedad, en sí lo que quiero es como un panel bastante grande de led's de colores que sean estroboscopicos y audiorítmicos a la vez nada mas que eso..


----------



## djwash (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, ya esta todo lo necesario a lo largo del tema, cuantos led piensas usar?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> ese loco que subio todo lo necesario...



ese loco!!!


----------



## drereg (Sep 27, 2012)

Brother tengo pensado utilizar 30 led's por eso no tengo idea de electronica estoy por hacer un curso en la facultad, para adentrarme en el tema. Pero supongo que al usar 30 led's algo debe variar como resistencia y/o fuente creo yo.

Desde ya muchas gracias por tu respuesta DJWASH, muy amable saludos!.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 27, 2012)

drereg dijo:


> Brother tengo pensado utilizar 30 led's por eso no tengo idea de electronica estoy por hacer un curso en la facultad, para adentrarme en el tema. Pero supongo que al usar 30 led's algo debe variar como resistencia y/o fuente creo yo.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias por tu respuesta DJWASH, muy amable saludos!.



encontraste el circuito que te dijo djwash??

30 leds por color o 30 leds en total?? lo unico que tendrias que cambiar son los transistores que manejan la carga, los leds en este caso. las resistencias de los leds van a variar segun que fuente uses y como conectes los leds


----------



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 2, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, aca les dejo un video del Derby ya terminado, hace bastante lio, llena bastante pero no con tanto alcance, se podria haber usado otros led y obtenido mejor resultado pero estos led ya los tenia guardados hace mucho y para darle uso de una vez ahi quedaron:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrDDg8WJ5a4&feature=plcp
> 
> ...



Buen dia djwash, ese reflex led le quedo magnifico tienen buena proyección y cubre muy bien, muy bueno su trabajo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 13, 2012)

usando el mismo circuito de 4 canales modifique un equipo que usaba una lampara 6v30w, par algo, no recuerdo que numero, pero chica. lo unico que hacia era iluminar un espejo que gira un motor con el eje descentrado, muy muy basico, pero asi me servia. despues de hacer el "revo" me se ocurrio hacer esta modificacion.

en el lugar de la lampara entraron perfectas las 2 lupas, saque el transformador de la lampara de 6 e hice un regulador de 12 con trafo de 1A(mentiroso!!) le puse un cooler chicquito por las dudas. igual que en el otro use caño de pvc de 110mm con tapa ciega, para regular el foco use el mismo sistema, bulon largo y resorte, tuerca soldada al medio de la placa de leds, que parece diseñada para justamente eso!!







































me llamo la atencion en un equipo que intuyo chino(de ande si no) tenga los sticker de los trafos en aleman






la parte del motor del espejo supongo que usa puente H o algo asi, motor de 12v, la parte del dmx tiene el integrado lijado













a la derecha lo original del equipo, a la izquerda lo agregado, me falta ponerle un plasticquito de adorno al mic de la izquierda






falta pintura y listo. lo mas parecido que consegui es negro satinado, esmalte comun, nada mas.

aca un videito sencillo, filmado asi no mas, con luz ambiente y activandolo con golpecitos en la chapa donde estan los mics


saludos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zK-v0PpXl8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 17, 2012)

Mucho tiempo sin escribir acá, mucho tiempo...
muchos saludos a todos, se ven grandes proyectos, han avanzado mucho, mucho... 
Es genial volver a leer de nuevo estas paginas 
Por trabajo y estudios, deje de lado la electrónica, pero volveré bien cargado 

Que todos estén bien donde quieran que estén, saludos de Chile


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 17, 2012)

LuisElektro dijo:


> Mucho tiempo sin escribir acá, mucho tiempo...
> muchos saludos a todos, se ven grandes proyectos, han avanzado mucho, mucho...
> Es genial volver a leer de nuevo estas paginas
> Por trabajo y estudios, deje de lado la electrónica, pero volveré bien cargado
> ...



Quetal amigo LuisElektro, bienvenido nuevamenteyo desde hace muchos años venia siguiendo el tema, no me habia suscrito por falta de tiempo, miraba sus proyectos en especial los que realizabas muy buenas luces caseras que viejos tiempos, a pesar que muy pocos entran se ha mantenido en pie es grato volverte a tener en el foro, espero tambien poder aportar algo de mi conocimiento y seguir aprendiendo ya que me encanta las Luces, y  ahora tengo un poco mas de tiempo libre puedo participar 

Saludos.


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 19, 2012)

Quetal amigos, quiero clonarme esta Luz y cuando digo clonarla es dejarla por lo menos al 90% similar a la original, este efecto de H2O como queda mejor con textura o con vidrio semi martillado? aqui se las dejo, quien se le mide a clonarla o que luz seria buenisima para clonar seria todo un reto.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 20, 2012)

mi recomendacion si queres hacer ese efecto es que te consigas una imagen del vidrio que usa en el video y la pongas en tu celular, vas con eso a lo del vidriero amigo y se la mostras, y ahi no mas te va a decir que vidri te sirve mejor


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 20, 2012)

Yo hice algo de eso... igual antes de hacerlo con un vidrio lo mejor es hacerlo con acetato transparente para impresoras inkjet  ingenio colegas!


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 20, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> mi recomendacion si queres hacer ese efecto es que te consigas una imagen del vidrio que usa en el video y la pongas en tu celular, vas con eso a lo del vidriero amigo y se la mostras, y ahi no mas te va a decir que vidri te sirve mejor


 
Quetal amigo, gracias por el consejo, si mira que tenes razon lo mejor es hacerlo con vidrio o cristal martillado como el videomañana me pongo en la tarea, yo tengo varias luces pero no hay como hacerlas uno mismo ya que tengo un poco de tiempo libre hare varias, como pronto esta encima el Hallowen quiero crear un buen efecto H2O o fantasmalpara una fiesta, gracias por la ayuda amigo, tu luz te quedo al pelo = ( fenomenal ) muy buenos trabajos personas como djwash, fernandoae, como vos y muchos mas que han hecho y hacen parte de este pots tan genial.

Gracias fernandoae, tambien probare lo que comentas en si seria el texturizado, voy aver con cual me sale mejor gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 20, 2012)

Quetal amigos, ya encargue las lente colimador para los Led toco por el Mercado y de paso tambien los Led, porque se agotaron este mes en CMOS es una tienda Elecronica de Bogota.

Lente:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-402524188-lente-colimador-para-led-de-5w-y-10w-_JM_

Led de 10W:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-402650587-led-de-potencia-10w-blanco-puro-excelente-precio-_JM_

El acoplador ( Aro ) puede ser de aluminio o fribra de carbono similar al del video:




 
Saludos.


----------



## rebemix (Oct 31, 2012)

djwash 
Hola como estas me podrias confirmar si tu pcb del par 56 se podria armar con led 10mm 
gracias


----------



## djwash (Oct 31, 2012)

rebemix dijo:


> djwash
> Hola como estas me podrias confirmar si tu pcb del par 56 se podria armar con led 10mm
> gracias



1 - Si piensas usar led de 10mm de 20mA, mencione mas de una vez que son una porqueria comprobado, ocupan mas espacio que los de 5mm, iluminan peor (forma de luz proyectada)...

Si usaras led de 10mm de alta potencia, de 1/2W o algo asi es conveniente por el lado que son menos led para la misma luz, pero son algo caros, en ese caso habria que diseñar un nuevo PCB porque:

2 - Evidentemente NO entran...


----------



## rebemix (Oct 31, 2012)

muchas gracias por saca las dudas que tenia saludos


----------



## Deidara (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola gente... antes que nada quiero aclarar que no se nada de electronica... lo unico que estoy aprendiendo es de "meter mano" por cuenta propia y hacer algunos proyectos caseros...

La idea de ahora es realizar un vumetro común y corriente, de 10 leds con un LM3915 el cual hace girar 3 motores dc reemplazando los leds (de los de lectoras de Cd), el vumetro toma señal de audio a través de un conector jack de 3.5 hembra... y le quiero adaptar un micrófono cosa de que sea por micro o por cable dependiendo de la cantidad de "ruido" del ambiente... y ademas quiero reemplazar el primer led por un modulo laser, esta es la parte compliacada... ya que el modulo debe estar si o si entre 4 y 5 VDC ya que sino pierde intensidad o se quema... y no se como adaptarle un 7805 a esa ruta de señal ya que como dije antes no tengo conocimientos de electronica!

Les dejo el livewire en un .rar para que lo vean... Ver el archivo adjunto Vumetro.rar

Si alguien me da una mano con como conectar el micro y sobre todo el laser le estaría muy agradecido! Ahh y ya que esta saber si el circuito esta apto para 14VDC ya que solo tengo un transformador a ese voltaje...

Atte. Deidara


----------



## Niht (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola a todos despues de leer "todo el tema"  me anime a construir un laser, use el metodo con las bobinas de disco duro y el amplificador, tambien quiero montar unas luces de led vamos por pasos. Queria compartirles unas imagenes y un video con el resultado. 













y este es el video perdonaran pero no tenia humo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRi_1-YhVFU&feature=youtu.be
Gracias al foro por la informacion.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 7, 2012)

Te quedo bueno! te felicito


----------



## djwash (Nov 7, 2012)

@zeta_bola : Te quedo muy bien lo que armaste, te felicito, vos tenias un evento no me acuerdo que fecha, llevaste lo que armaste?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 8, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> @zeta_bola : Te quedo muy bien lo que armaste, te felicito, vos tenias un evento no me acuerdo que fecha, llevaste lo que armaste?




seeeeeee, un lujo!!!!!!!! fue este sabado pasado. aca pongo un videito que filme apropositopara mostrar en este thread.

ignorar la calidad del audio, el celu no graba bien.

son los 2 efectos que mostre aca. el tubo completamente casero y el otro "coso" tipo scan que le saque la lampara par y le puse leds.

lamentablemente en la  fiesta no pude usar humo, puesto que cuando calentaba la maquina se apagaba elamplificador por baja tension. muy finos los cables usados desde el tablero del salon hasta donde estan los enchufes. 2 veces me paso que se apago el ampli, y ya fue suficiente. las pruebas prefiesta las hice con los ventiladores del salon apagados, pero en la fiesta estaban encendidos, y eran 6 ventiladores del tipo industrial, se ve que muy bien diseñado el cablerio del salon no esta. pero sacando eso todo fue bien. la gente quedo mas que conform, muy contenta, y con los momentos de lagrimas justos jaja

aca el vid, bajen el volumen!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhttgMZocWg

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 8, 2012)

Muy bueno zeta_bola_1. Los dos efectos se ven muy bien. Aprovechando que tengo un ratito libre me puse a probar algo en el Circuit Wizard. Es un flip flop audiorítmico con un LM324 y un CD4027 (creo que está entre las primeras páginas de este tema... no recuerdo... de cualquier manera en el archivo adjunto está el diagrama). Hay un problema... no se si es del Circuit Wizard o del diseño... me vuela C5, R6 y por ahí también el LM324.

Bueno, se los dejo por si lo quieren mirar. Estaba quedando bastante compacto y sólo me faltaba agregar el puente H en el pcb, pero esto me frenó todo.



tal vez haya que poner algún filtro a la entrada ya que con una forma de onda senoidal no funciona.. con una cuadrada ocurre lo comentado y con una triangular parece no presentar problemas...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 8, 2012)

gracias dj_glenn, la verdad que con humo esos efectos se ven muy buenos. si no te queres complicar, la parte audiorritmica del circuito de djwash es sencilla, esta un par de paginas atras. no tengo el circuit wizard como para probar


saludos


----------



## roll (Nov 12, 2012)

Buenas Noches mi nombre es carlos, soy dj y TSU en diseño grafico, siempre me ha apasionado la electronica, y la construccion de proyectos, estoy haciendo un scanner, ya lo termine, solo que ahora tengo otras ideas para mejorarlo, no quisiera tener nada que ver con pics, ya que estos me tienen frustrado, construi 4 grabadores de pics, diferentes y ninguno sirvio asi que los proyectos estan parados porque los pics no estan programados, ya que la mecanica esta lista y la caracasa diseñada y construida, solo me resta ponerle la placa audiritmica que mueve los mootres que ya la tengo, le puse un halogeno pero no me gusta pienso que el efecto es un poco aburrido, por eso se me ocurrio ponerle leds, o un espirografo laser dentro, con tres motores, dos que son de una unidad de cd, y el otro un motor asincronico, el cual sera el contacto final del laser en el espejo que esta va a girar, esta ultimo esta controlado por la placa audiorotmica, para generar el efecto cambiante con el sonido, y ya hablando de laparte del cabezal donde estan los otros dos motores que controlan el espejo que dirige la luz estos tambien seran controlados por el audioritmico, corrijanme si me equivoco en mi analisis de lo que creo que sera, aqui les dejo unas fotos y un video de lo que ya arme


----------



## djwash (Nov 15, 2012)

Y lo de los grabadores de PIC depende del que uses, hay grabadores de PIC que estan hechos con un par de resistencias nomas, van al puerto LPT y pueden grabar algunos modelos de PIC, EEPROM (BIOS de PC), otros un poco mas complejos que soportan mas modelos, lo mejor es comprar uno USB que soporta de todo, son baratos, y funcionan en cualquier PC.

zeta_bola_1: te quedo muy bien, seguro se veia bastante bien en la fiesta, te felicito, estoy medio desconectado del tema luces hace rato, veré si me entra la inspiracion estos dias y armo algo con algunas cosas que estoy viendo tiradas aca...

Saludos.


----------



## roll (Nov 15, 2012)

bueno no he querido comprar los grabadores, por puerto usb, porque aqui son cariñosos y solo lo vendian por mercado libre, y el costo del aparato mas el envio me ponian a pensar, no hace mucho vi que llegaron a una tienda de electronica local pero no quise comprarlo por temor a seguir invirtiendo plata en lo mismo y volver a quedarme sin terminar nada, pero DJ WASH si tu dices que funcionan mejor que los puerto serial pues confio en lo que dices, en lo que tenga chance lo comprare para ver si puedo terminar todo lo que tengo pendiente por falta de programadores, gracias, proximamente les dejare ver como va todo


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 3, 2012)

hola gente como estan ...... queria preguntarles si alguno sabe como funcionan en las maquinas de humo  el control remoto ???? mi duda es si es por RF o IR ...  es para saber donde empezar a buscar algo ... desde ya gracias....... saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 3, 2012)

conozco por cable y por IR


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2012)

y yo conozco por rf, en el mundo de la electronica todo es posible


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 3, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 y fernandoae.... gracias por condestar lo del cable lo tiene ya para donde agarro para el control remoto tengo que hacer uno cual es mejor ??????........ gracias a los dos por molestarce en mi pedido                                                                                                                                                                    PD: me lei todo el post son unos genios !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2012)

Y... en RF no necesitas "apuntar"


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 3, 2012)

bien fernandoae...... !!!! me colgue viendo tus videos!!!!!! .......y no vi tu respuesta ¿¿¿¿ lo que vos decis es por ultra sonido ???? gracias maestro...


----------



## djwash (Dic 3, 2012)

*Lejos hermano estas verdad de la...*


Con RF se refiere a Radio Frecuencia, como el control de la alarma de un auto o moto, o el Radio Control de un auto de juguete, eso es Radio Frecuencia o RF...

Vienen modulos Transmisores y Receptores en KIT para hacer inventos, busca en mercadolibre.com TX RX...


Algo asi: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-439876625-kit-modulos-rf-tx-rx-41800-y-43392-mhz-140-metros-_JM_


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 4, 2012)

si entendi djwash...... ok---- ok......... pero te pregunto a vos que se que sos dj ¿¿¿ las maquinas de humo que vos conoses con que sistema vienen  ?????


----------



## djwash (Dic 4, 2012)

Al menos las que he visto vienen con control remoto, y las de siempre con cable (que siempre se pierde).

Con control por RF.

Tambien pueden venir con DMX quizas, o algun otro tipo de control, asi son los asiaticos...

Porque la duda en que sistema traen, si necesitas hacerlo por RF el kit de ML sirve para un monton de cosas que quieras manejar por RF, si el cable te alcanza quedate con el, si no quieres depender del cable ponle RF, o IR, o WiFi, o Bluetooth...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 4, 2012)

djwash estoy fabricando una y voy a postear todo bien prolijo asi el que quiere la arma trato de que sea confiable y facil de hacer


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 4, 2012)

djwash otra consulta ¿¿¿¿ las maquinas vienen con termostato ???  yo vi unas pero tenian uno tipo transcistor to-3  que se leia 270 grados !!!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 4, 2012)

la mia tiene termostato, pero no se decirte de que tipo



aca te dejo unas fotos que le habia sacado para no me acuerdo que(muy tecnico lo mio jeje)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2012)

locodelafonola dijo:


> djwash otra consulta ¿¿¿¿ las maquinas vienen con termostato ???  yo vi unas pero tenian uno tipo transcistor to-3  que se leia 270 grados !!!!!!


se llama termostato bimetalico y el grabado si dice 270 grados ,es porque se abre a los 270 grados


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 4, 2012)

hola ..... hola ..... zeta_bola_1 como estas !!!!!!!! grannndddddeeee lo tuyo moustroooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!! y gracias por las fotos recien termino la fuente par la bomba



gracias rey julien yo el que compre  es uno comun de plancha de eso de las fotos no consegui es este


----------



## djwash (Dic 4, 2012)

El termostato sirve para desactivar las resistencias, les corta la corriente a estas para que no pasen de la temperatura declarada en el termostato, al mismo tiempo activa la bomba, la cual funciona solo cuando la maquina esta caliente...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 4, 2012)

djwash  ........ jajajajajaj ..... justo iba a preguntar eso ...... si ves la foto que publique vas a ver el termostato que consegui... pero esta el problema de que abre solamente y no me deja contacto para el trafo dela bonba entonces pence en poner un relay..... me explico no??? ¿estoy en lo correcto o me equivoco ????     gracias por tu ayuda lo digo de corazon tambien a fernandoae y zbola1


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2012)

lo mas logico es que funcione como dice djwash. lo que no llego a entender es: en el caso de la maquina que puse las fotos la bomba no se puede usar(por mas que apretes el boton) hasta que este bien caliente. una vez que se puede activar la bomba apretando el boton tira humo a lo pavote, lo loco es que la resistencia se empieza a calentar ni bien se enfria un poco, pero no se corta la alimentacion de la bomba. todo esto una vez que la resistencia ya esta en temperatura, o sea, ni bien se enchufa la maquina no hace nada de nada(excepto calentar)

no se si se entiende loque quiero decir, tal vez doy vuelta a lo pavote


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 5, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 si estas en lo correcto yo tenia la duda y tus fotos son de ahora en mas mi guia...... tiene que ser asi por seguridad ......¿¿¿¿¿ porque todos tienen la costumbre ahora de colocar las maquinas a la altura del pecho o en la cara ????? !!!!! va en el piso !!!!!! si el humo sube por efecto termico solo !!!!!  y peor si le colocan agua al liqido !!!!!! sale frio y larga chorritos muy calientes!! lo vivi en carne propia ( mejor dicho espalda) fue hace poco en una disco !!! es como si te largaran agua irviendo !!!!!! por eso el termostato de la bomba FOTO 1 tiene que ser asi tambie descubri que tu maquina ( es comprada no diy) tiene bomba 220v ...... yo no consegui solo de 12v y tiene valvula de retencion FOTO 5 levanta precion lindo...... un consejo sacale los precintos cambia la mangera plastica trasparente y ponele la de caucho forrado con amianto y abrazaderas de metal tipo auto FOTO MANGUERA ........ con el calor la plastica se ablanda y se raja.......... gracias por las fotos y la ayuda................ y ya ves tu comentario no fue pavote


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2012)

locodelafonola, no hay manguera plastica, todas las mangueras(bah, 2 no mas) son del tipo para nafta de auto. hace 8 o 9 años que tengo esta maquina y nunca le hice ningun tipo de arreglo o modificacion. me olvide de poner una foto, que es la del pico de salida






y la maquina es esta, que como podes ver tiene sus batallas encima





cualquier otra foto, o foto adicional que quieras, me avisas y le saco, es una pavada abrirla y por ahora la tengo conmigo a la maquinola


----------



## djwash (Dic 5, 2012)

Esta buena tu maquina Zeta, las que Hemos tenido siempre se les ha roto la bomba...

Te recomiendo que al conjunto serpentín-resistencia lo envuelvas con lana de vidrio, y sobre esta le hagas un arrollado de con cinta de teflón de la ancha, así conservas mejor el calor y no se calienta el resto de la maquina.

Las que tenemos solo funciona la bomba cuando no funciona la resistencia, es decir, se enfría y prende la resistencia, la bomba no anda hasta que calienta de nuevo, habría que ver buen como es tu circuito, las maquinas que tenemos son mas chicas que esa...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 5, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 y djwash muchas gracias por la ayuda......... creo que sin tanta informacion como tengo ahora le encontre la vuelta a variar cosas solo con pensar un poco.... y tambien a la falta de  !!!!!! FONDOS !!!!11 NO TENGO TRABAJO !!!!!!! vivo de changas......  y bueno  ya tenes la idea  de como remplazarla pero tiene su trabajo ....zeta_bola_1 tiene razon  coseguite en los talleres que reparan fibra de vidrio oreparan lanchas una fibra que se lllama ROWIN  es vidrio pero tramado como si  fuera una tela ( no se despelusa tanto y es mas facil de trabajar )  le das varias vueltas y luego la sujetas con cinta de emascarar o papel depues envolves todo con aluminio de cosina  entucaso eltrmostato se puede sacar al igual que los soportes una vez hecho el  PAQUETE..... lo volves a armar si se quema la cinta de papel no importa vas a ver que queda todo quieto igual jejejejeje ... y con respecto a la manguera a mi se me rajo en las pruebas y el caño es de una medida similar  ala tuya pero no use una recistencia la calentaba con soplete de gas de esos para pegar menbranas en el techo tenian abrazaderas de alambre de esas tipo 0 sin tornillo y cuando levantaba precion y calor se salian !!!! y en las pruebas usaba agua solamente.........                                                                                                                                                                              pd: sinceramente y lo voy a decir o mejor dicho a escribir pence que nadie me iba a prestar atencion o ayudar  y me equivoque  ....... tengo informacion y ayuda de sobra ... !!!!!!! GRACIAS A TODOS !!!!!!


----------



## djwash (Dic 5, 2012)

Ojo con la temperatura a la que trabajaras el liquido de humo, por algo vienen limitadas a 270º...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2012)

locodelafonola es común el termostato bimetalico ,pero es mas fácil conseguir en casas de repuestos de electrodomésticos,en casas de electrónica no es tan común que los tengan


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 5, 2012)

djwash ........ mas vale que si .....tengo un termometro industrial de aguja de una vieja caldera es para probar  .... si lo tengo muy en cuenta lo de la  temperatura .......el-rey-julien aqui donde vivo hay 3 casas que venden electronica y 4 que venden repuestos para electrodomesticos el mas grande que conseguia era de 160 grados y no eran del tipo que tiene puesto la maquina de z bola 1 !!!!!!! ni los conocian !!!!!  les mostre la foto !!!!! la puse en el celu de un amigo que me acompaño hoy  el mio no tiene camara ...jajajajaja



zeta_bola_1.... fijate  que datos tiene tu bimetalico no se ve claro en las fotos ..........gracias


----------



## Niht (Dic 5, 2012)

Buenos dias señores una pregunta con respecto a la luz laser tengo pensado dejarla de dos colores verde y roja he visto en los laser comerciales que ponen como un vidrio que refleja y deja pasar el haz de luz haber si me hago entender con el dibujo jejeje 




el lio es que no se en que pueda encontrar ese tipo de vidrio o espejo no se lo que sea y depronto alguno tenga conocimiento.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 5, 2012)

Niht dijo:


> Buenos dias señores una pregunta con respecto a la luz laser tengo pensado dejarla de dos colores verde y roja he visto en los laser comerciales que ponen como un vidrio que refleja y deja pasar el haz de luz haber si me hago entender con el dibujo jejeje
> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/previo/thump_8164974laser.png
> el lio es que no se en que pueda encontrar ese tipo de vidrio o espejo no se lo que sea y depronto alguno tenga conocimiento.


 
Parcero Niht en cualquier lente optico de CD o DVD los encuentra, tanto refleja el laser como deja pasar el az


----------



## djwash (Dic 5, 2012)

No es necesario que uses ese vidrio, puedes usar espejos lo suficientemente grandes para que puedas enfocar ambos laser desde un angulo lijeramente diferente y puedan ser captados por todos los espejos...

He visto algunos elementos opticos en los laser de DVD, que son los que usan laser rojo, se que hay mas de un elemento, un prisma y otro vidrio mas, deberias probar...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 5, 2012)

nith no es un espejo tiene que ser vidrio aca va una imagen que explica el efecto de la difraccio en la luz   FOTO 1 .... hasta alli vamos vien pero hay que agregar mas .... un espejo  FOTO 2   . y te sigo explicando....... en tu dibujo que esta correcto.... si te fijas el vidrio esta puesto a 45 grados  eso se usa para sumar los fotones de los laser  y los laser forman un angulo de  90 grados qiere decir que los dos tienen un angulo de difraccion de 45 grados para evitar las perdida y poner los fotones en cadena lo massentrado posible se coloca un espejo que REBOTA por decirlo de alguna manera la perdida de fotones que tienes en esta suma ....... aunque no lo creas en una distancia de diez o menos metros se puede notar.y mucho su perdida ..Y HASTA SEPARACION DE ACUERDO A SU CENTRADO Y CALIDAD DEL VIDRIO.....  en cuanto al vidrio aconsejo tipo  VK PIREX  .  y te doy un dato que me resulta bueno ami te vas a un casa que venda articulos de quinica ( probetas reactivos mecheros y esas cosas ) pedi plquetas de vidrio para microscopio ( donde se pone la sangre por lo general para analizar con el como medida estandar viene de 1o 2 mm de espesor y 5x5cm de lado  la vende por 100 unidades es barato..... por alii si tenes suerte te venden 10 o 20 sueltas ( vas a romper varias si sos bruto como yo ) y en cuanto al espejo anda a una casa que arreglen o vendan fotocopiadora  y padile el espejo que traen es de primera superficie ( se usa el vidrio como apoyo parael nitrato de plata con que lo bañan es grueso de por lo menos un centrimeto de espesor y cuidalo no apoyes los dedos sobre el se sale su espejado ( se puede cubrir co un aerosol de laca trasparente ....LACA NO BARNIZ ...... ) y despues lo cortas con un vidriero  ....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/foros de electronica/DSC01620.jpg
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/foros de electronica/DSC01619.jpg


 
Yo tengo la misma! la tengo desde el año 2000 y funciona de lujo. Tal vez no tiene mucho caudal pero nunca me ha dado problemas... para lugares grandes, un ventilador delante ayuda mucho.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 5, 2012)

DJ_Glenn ..... si debe ser por la resistencia me parece por las fotos que son del tipo industrial para hornos electricos de templado o fundicion  del tipo de tamaño de unos 70x70x70 cm no llevan disipador se aguantan todo... la bomba es la que no saco de que puede ser  no tengo idea que usan estos asiaticos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2012)

pero esta maquinita de las fotos (la de zeta_bola_1, o la mía) lleva un cable, creo que es 2x0.25mm y la cajita del pulsador solo contiene el pulsador, un diodito, una resistencia y un led... así nada más. Elecom es bastante Made In Casa, así que no deberías tener problemas en poder hacer algo así. Además de esta maquina de humo, tengo un secuencial de cuatro canales basado en un 4017, audirímico y con un 555 que me ha dado grandes satisfacciones. Lo uso como base de colores y es como que hace rendir mejor las demás luces.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 5, 2012)

DJ_Glenn ...... no creo que el cable sea 2x0,25 la foto muestra tres  y debe ser 3x2,50 .. o sea fase neutro y tierra !!!!!!! que ya es otra cosa y debe ser de unos 600 o 800w es para calentar solidos FOTO 1.... para darte una idea calienta esto FOTO 2 ..... en un horno como este van varias se conectan en paralelo o serie depende de la potencia ....... otra cosa para que te des una idea una plancha de ropa comun tiene 1200 w mas o menos y tiene el mismo diametro de cable


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 6, 2012)

hola estube viendo como solucionar el tema del calentamiento y voy a probar con esto ....dos caños de 2 pulgadas galvanizados  que en relidad son dos niples roscados en sus extrmos por 20 cmts de largo ...... me costaron 23 pesos cada uno ( uno me lo vendieron mas barato era de 25 cmts porque estaba abollado en una punta y no servia .... me lo dejaron en 15 pesos ..jejejeje ).lo corte a 20 cmts y quedo igual que el otro...... me gustaria saber que les parece la idea....... gracias..................... PD: se llaman NIPLES y vienen en medidas estandar 10,15,20,25,30 y mas pero son mas dificiles de conseguir y nosevitamos de esa manera de comprar un caño entero...jejejeje


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2012)

hola gente como como estan  espero que su finde allla sido bueno para los que trabajaron y para los que descansaron  estuve resolviendo el tema de la resistencia ........... el problema que tengo es que la que se consige es de un diametro menor ( a mi parecer)  comparando la de z bola1 y lo otro es su precio 400 pesos !!!!!! no tienen en stok (la piden a fabrica) hoy consigo lo espaguetis de alta temperatura y pruebo a ver que tal .......


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 10, 2012)

400PE?????? no se puede armar? pasa que en mi caso, si lo tuviera que hacer, se que aca cerca de casa hay un lugar que venden todo tipo de alambres para resistencias, pero no se cual es tu caso.

ahora, 400pe la resistencia sola, cuanto duele hoy por hoy unamaquina de humo sencilla como la mia?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2012)

no entiendo eso de la resistencia,cual es la función? a que tensión trabaja la resistencia ?
es para calentar el liquido del humo?
tengo una ideas para las resistencias ,pero necesito saber un poco mas cual es la función que cumple


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2012)

hola como estas z bola1..... sip vale eso aca!!!!! donde yo vivo no creo que realmente cueste eso tiene puesto su ganacia digamos local y aparte te muestro tambien un presupuesto de las unicas que consegui aqui donde vivo......  y fijate mi idea son cuatro medios caños unidos por una varilla roscada de 10mmm  y lleva 4 resistencias de plancha en serie - paralelo mas tarde empiezo las pruebas  pienso dejarla que funcione 4 dias seguidos...jejejejej

..... tengo problemas con el teclado ..........rey julien..... explico en las fotos de zbola1 el elemento que calienta el serpentin de cobre por donde pasa el liquido que se evapora y se convierte en humo funciona a 220v


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2012)

Por ese precio comprate la máquina de humo... Me fijé en MercadoLibre y venden una Elecom usada a $400 y también hay una GBR muy bonita a $348... es cierto que no hay nada como lo hecho en casa... pero es inviable...

Que tal usar las resistencias de alambre que venden en las ferreterías? en su momento creo que costaban algo así como $2... eso lo enrollas alrededor del caño de hierro para que lo caliente (dejando aire entre el caño y la resistencia para que actúe aislante eléctrico. Tal vez alguna pieza de grillón o teflon sirva para dar soporte... el flujo del líquido lo controlas con un selenoide y listop.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

Es verdad a veces sale cariñoso el asunto  yo una vez me puse hacer una, realice una unidad casera con resistencia en U asi como las comerciales, y me salio mas cara, comprate la Unidad ya viene lista 



Un ejemplo como esta para su pais:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-437873638-maquina-humo-antari-f80-bloque-vaporizador-completo-garmath-_JM_

Tambien en las Ferreterias puede comprar la resistencia en U y adaptarle una unidad sellada casera que esta haciendo


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2012)

DJ_Glenn  ... hola viste como trato de solucinar el problema.....  la idea la saque del calentador de vulcanizado de un gomero amigo mio que se usa para vulcanizar los parches ..... me dije  ¿¿¿¿¿¿si en vez de ser plano es cilindrico ?????? usa hoy en dia dos resistencias de plancha puestas en serie porque la original se quemo y no se conseguia...... !!!!gomero contento!!!! jejejeje......                                                                  PD: GRACIAS ...GRACIAS Y MIL GRACIAS...     a todos los del foro por aportar ideas y propuestas yo no soy tecnico estudie perito mercantil pero me gusta la electronica y los fierros  ( no nombro a ninguno para no olvidar a nadie) jejejeje  ...juan


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 11, 2012)

dj wash perdona que te moleste aca consigo este kit de rf........   http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/kit-1-modulo-transm-y-un-mod-recptor-43392mhz_MLA-F-3034393255_082012.jpg  !!!!!!!!! me sirve  o no es como el que vos me recomendaste  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ .gracias


----------



## djwash (Dic 12, 2012)

Hola, no es molestia, te deberia servir perfectamente.

Te aviso que un control RF tiene cierta complejidad...

Fijate por aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/control-remoto-4-canales-rf-pcb-18926/

Y por aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/control-inalambrico-rf-51739/

Y usa el buscador, encontraras mucha informacion util...

Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 13, 2012)

hola gente !!!!!!! como estan.......... estoy contento porque el "engendro" lleva dos dias funcionando sin prblemas pienso pararlo el sabado a la noche que son los cuatro dias que me prouse que anduviera ., les cuento que la primera prueba duro unos  30 minutos o sea hasta que empezo a salir humito debido y como era de esperar que se quemaran las suciedades del los caños ,la cinta escoch que fije las resistencias el barnis o silicona que traen los espaquetis alta tamperatura ( no se lo que material es )., reaprete las tuercas y contra tuercas ( cedio casi una vuelta completa ). y luego volvi a conectar y no a parado hasta ahora ., desde frio hasta que llega a los 220.,230 grados tarda unos 25 a 30 minutos y se estabiliza a full como en una hora mas o menos donde el termostato tiene un ciclo de trabajo bastante distanciado., o sea conecta a mas o menos 180 ., 190 grados y desconecta a 220 ., 230 grados ....., habria que ver que temperatura  baja cuando tenga el serpentin de cobre y al pasar el liquido a cuanta temperatura baja  pero se puede aumentar el ciclo desde el temostato sin pasar de los 270 grados que es mi tope                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           PD: me gustaria que z_bola uno se fijara en su maquina los datos de trabajo del termostato ., van unas fotos de las pruebas ...gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2012)

a echar humo entonces ¡¡¡ felicitaciones ¡


----------



## SantyUY (Dic 13, 2012)

No consume demasiado para tenerlo 4 días prendido?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 14, 2012)

locodelafonola dijo:


> PD: me gustaria que z_bola uno se fijara en su maquina los datos de trabajo del termostato ., van unas fotos de las pruebas ...gracias




aca te pongo las fotos del termostato, los datos no los conozco, no los dice, talvez buscando con el numero ese que esta en un costado y la marca?. los agregados del termostato son una resistencia arriba y lo que parece ser un diodo abajo, se ve la forma en los termocontraibles, supongo que eso no lo trae el termostato. agrego un par de fotos mas para que veas el cablerio. una cosa que queiro hacer notar es que el termostato esta en la serpentina, no en la resistencia

















saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 14, 2012)

gracias rey julien....... y a z bola 1  ¿¿¿¿¿ GRASCIAS POR TU AYUDA ?????? ...... seria poco ...... te enaltece tu desinteres y colaboracion !!!!!!!!!muy claras las fotos ¡¡¡  ..para dj wash ..ya tengo los modulos conmigo vamos a estudiar y a ver que sale......|
- dento de un rato me espera un amigo es una bodega es quimico trabaja en el laboratorio llevo unos pdf que imprimi con datos de los quimicos que ( me parece a mi) pienso usar a ver que dice ........en cinco años que estudie la secundaria me lleve quimica 3 veces........jejejejejeje ......despues cuento todo que les parece


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2012)

dietilenglicol, etilenglicol y agua destilada en partes iguales = mucho humo

otra receta de internet
- 3 partes de glicerina liquida
 - 1 parte de agua destilada
 - 1 parte de alcohol isopropilico (el que usas para las limpieza)
 - un toque de alguna escencia liquida para darle algun olor agradable.


----------



## djwash (Dic 14, 2012)

Ojo con las recetas caceras, suelen dejar mucho residuo, además como a cualquier maquina de humo se le debe realizar limpieza de vez en cuando, o cada tantas horas...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 14, 2012)

hola gente ......... recien llego de la bodega estuve hasta ahora con mi amigo tengo muchas noticias  y buenas ......................me estuve des asnando un poco ... ( y soy bastante asno ) ..... paso a contar una pequeña .¿¿¿¿¿¿¿sabian ustedes que hay 2 tipos de glicerina ???? ( hay mas tipos pero las que  todo el mundo puede consegir facil son dos ) la que podes comprar en una ferreteria y la usan mucho los plomeros .. ( esa tiene entre 87 y 92 por ciento de pureza pero su origen es vejetal con hidrocarburos en cierta proporcion es un poco toxica., la otra es la que conseguis en la farmacia y tiene un 99,9 por ciento de pureza y esa no es toxica..... lo comun a las dos es que son alcoholes .....resumiendo gente el lunes compro las cosas que me pidio mi amigo y formulamos para que rinda mucho...... vi una maquina de humo gigante por asi desirlo ......con un proceso similar fabrican la miel de vino ( parese una jalea con mucho azucar)...tengo mucho mas para contar y compartir...... dj wash no tenes ni idea cual es el mejor limpiador y desencrustante para las maquinas de homo cuando te lo cuente te vas a matar de la risa.....jejejejeje


----------



## djwash (Dic 14, 2012)

Me han comentado de usar agua destilada sola, o con vinagre de alcohol, seguro alguien que sabe de quimica la tiene clara en estos temas...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 14, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Ojo con las recetas caceras, suelen dejar mucho residuo, además como a cualquier maquina de humo se le debe realizar limpieza de vez en cuando, o cada tantas horas...



jamas le hice ninguna limpieza a la maquina de humo, ni por dentro del circuito ni por afuera, se ven las pelusas en las fotos jeje



djwash dijo:


> Me han comentado de usar agua destilada sola, o con  vinagre de alcohol, seguro alguien que sabe de quimica la tiene clara  en estos temas...



vinagre de alcohol sirve para sacar sarro de las cafeteras, bah, para eso lo uso. no creo que se forme sarro dentro de la maquina de humo, deliro no mas


----------



## djwash (Dic 14, 2012)

Se les forma una especie de sarro en el interior del "serpentin" le digo asi por que se forma principalmente en las maquinas que tienen un bloque de aluminio con un orificio que lo atraviesa, roscado en ambos lados, dentro tienen una especie de varilla roscada de aluminio, con muy pocas espiras y separadas, que es por donde pasa el liquido dando vueltas hasta que se hace humo, por un lado entra el liquido y por el otro sale humo, este bloque de alimunio tiene dos perforaciones mas que lo atraviesan y es donde estan incrustadas las resistencias.

Hay otras maquinas que tienen un caño de cobre que da vueltas alrededor de la resistencia, en ellas es menos comun que se forme sarro, al menos no lo he visto en maquinas grandes, si en maquinas pequeñas que tienen el caño de cobre muy fino...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 14, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> .
> 
> Hay otras maquinas que tienen un caño de cobre que da vueltas alrededor de la resistencia, en ellas es menos comun que se forme sarro, al menos no lo he visto en maquinas grandes, si en maquinas pequeñas que tienen el caño de cobre muy fino...



la mia tiene ese sistema, sera por eso que todavia no se tapo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2012)

yo tengo la misma desde hace unos 13 años y sin problemas hasta la fecha... aunque ya no me dedico formalmente a esto, sino que agarro alguna que otra fiesta cuando se da nada más... así que se imaginaran que entre uso y uso junta mucha mugre... vah, en realidad no tanta... la tengo dentro de una bolsa metida en su caja, todavía con la cinta de embalar de ELECOM... jeje igual los bafles... los tengo desde antes y todavía en sus cajitas de carton GEMINI jajaja la cinta de embale de GEMINI no esta en las cajas porque algún mamao se entretuvo en arrancarlas en alguna fiesta.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 19, 2012)

Les consulto por una cuestión más que nada económica... hace rato que quiero ofrecer mi propia iluminación decorativa para las salas, pero los tachos tipo par56 por ejemplo tienen un coste elevado, que si bien es fácilmente amortizable, tienen dos contra: primero el consumo, de manera que se estaría limitado en la cantidad tachos a emplear. Luego está la cuestión del calor que generan por lo que no sería la más segura de las opciones para iluminar cortinas por ejemplo (hace unos años me pasó en una fiesta, que uno de los invitados decidió inclinar un tacho porque hacía mucho calor en su mesa y se incendió una cortina). Los tachos led tienen un costo prohibitivo para mí (por la cantidad necesaria) Aunque construir un tacho led con un único led rgb de 10w costaría fracción de lo que cuesta uno comercial, estaba pensando en usar lámparas de bajo consumo de esas de 15w que vienen  de color azúl, rojo, verde y amarillo y tienen un costo unitario menor a $40 argentinos, costandome menos de $100 hacer un tachito completo... considerando el costo de la lampara, el portalampara, una lata, pintarla, el chicote de cable con un enchufe polarizado, el bracket de sujeción, un par tornillos con un par de tuercas y arandelas de presión y un par de tuercas mariposa...

De momento parece demasiado conveniente... pero me preguntaba que vida útil le ven ustedes a las lamparas considerando que las tendría que encender y apagar varias veces en un periodo de unas ocho horas (se apagarían entre tanda y tanda y vaya uno a saber si no resulta necesario apagarlas en otros momentos). Por ejemplo, me consultaron para hacer esto mismo en shows de patín y según el programa, pueden durar hasta cuatro horas y cada número puede durar mucho menos de diez minutos, más aún los solistas, así que habrá que hacer cambios entre número y número (la presentación del número, el número), intervalo (por lo general hay uno sólo qué es para que los fumadores desaparezcan un rato y darle un poco de movimiento al servicio de cantina), etc... así que en un evento social tipo boda o 15 se podría ambientar toda la sala con un único color (siempre iluminación perimetral, dentro del salon, por ahí focalizada en alguna columna si la hay... lo mismo fuera del salon) y hacer pocas operaciones sobre las lamparas, pero en un show como el comentado se tendrían más operaciones...hace un par de semanas fui a uno y hubieron muchos números, aunque la iluminación dejó bastante que desear (un par de semanas antes fui a otro cuya iluminación fue simplemente una tomada de pelo... para quién pagó por el servicio y para todos los concurrentes... brevemente la describo en este paréntesis: reflectores blancos encendidos solamente cuando las chicas salian a patinar y entre cambio y cambio todo el salon a oscuras...)


----------



## djwash (Dic 19, 2012)

Con esas lamparas de bajo consumo vas a alumbrar poco y nada...

Lo mejor el LED, podes armar con leds de 5mm, yo arme un tacho par 56 con 180 leds mas o menos, rojos verdes y azules, alumbraba mucho, si llevaba bastante trabajo soldarlos, pero alumbraba lo mismo que el par56 con lampara de reflector de 500W con filtro de color...

La otra opcion que es mejor, es usar led 3 x 3 RGB, y lentes triples de 30º, tres por par ya alumbran mucho, el costo se va un poco pero es lo mismo que traen los par56 LED profesionales, claro que esos traen mas leds pero cuestan una fortuna, si armas con led tendras muy buenos resultados, podras llegar a alumbrar lo mismo que un tacho comercial chico o grande y al menos con los precios que se manejan aca te saldra mas barato, pero no esperes armar algo decente con $100 pesos por tacho, olvidate...

Hay otros led que puedes usar, es cuestion de ver que consigues...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 19, 2012)

Creo que será la mejor opción. Lástima que resulte tan oneroso.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

si usas led................ yo te digo como hacer la lampara en fibra de vidrio y la matriz que te va asalir hasta pintada...... ..... si lo decidis avisa y te doy una mano.....


----------



## djwash (Dic 20, 2012)

Tengo un proyecto hace tiempo, hacer tipo tachos par pero con esto:







Sacarle todo lo de adentro y poner led, en principio de 5mm, unos 160, RGBW o solo RGB, fuente 12V 1A o 2A, placa controladora...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

djwash ............hola como estas................ si aca los e visto....... pero de ese modelo con luz blanca nada mas........y piden 700 o 800 pesos y depende donde vallas !!!!!!!!  ( tienen puesto un led cuadrado amarillo con bordes blanco de unos 3x3 cmts.........pero dec colores no e visto en ningun lado.....


----------



## djwash (Dic 20, 2012)

Me refiero a que, como en este hilo se habla de hacer las cosas uno mismo (DIY), mi idea es comprar los reflectores como vienen con lampara halogena, sacarles todo lo de adentro, comprar leds y lo necesario para armar las placas, y colocarselo a la carcaza de reflector..

Lo que has visto son reflectores con led de potencia, esos ya vienen asi y no son iguales al de la foto, traen un disipador atras, digamos que los fabrican para led, y solo vienen blancos, de color no vienen por ahora de tanta potencia, o al menos, donde compro no he visto...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

ese que pusiste la foto es de 500w????? de los chiquitos ???  despues vi oto que es como una pantalla de gas  de seas que se colocan en las garrafas  .....pero por  ese piden 1500 pesos !!!!!!  ¿¿¿ sabes trabajar la fibra de vidrio con resina ??????..


----------



## djwash (Dic 20, 2012)

No he trabajado con esos materiales, pero se mas o menos como es y lleva mas trabajo, tiempo y sale mas caro que comprar (para este caso) un reflector que vale $25 pesos...

Si el de la foto es de 500W, pero vienen otros mas chicos de 150W...

Esos que has visto son blancos, y sale mas barato armarlos uno mismo, pero depende del uso que se le va a dar, por ejemplo para reemplazar tachos par podes hacerlo con led (de cualquier tipo o encapsulado) RGB, o RGBW, eso siempre que se apara ambientar, alumbrar telas y esas cosas, para eventos. Pero si se va a usar para alumbrar algo que va a ser filmado se complica la cosa, no podes usar blanco frio, debes usar blanco calido por que las camaras no pueden balancear los colores con luz fria, si con luz calida, hay que tener en cuenta eso.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 20, 2012)

Yo tengo cuatro de esos que uso como base de colores conectadas a un secuenciador de cuatro canales... Yo les mando celofan adelante... en cada fiesta los cambio... si se usa las famosas gelatinas aguantarán mucho más, y una técnica que funciona muy bien es la de pinchar este filtro con una aguja para que dure un poco más. Yo pensé en usarlos para lo que pretendo... pero... seguimos con el problema del calor generado.

Por si no se entiende... led adjunto una imágen que acabo de encontrar buscando en google. La idea es lograr un efecto similiar para poder ambientar una sala.



No hace mucho en un salón muy lindo, pero cuya instalación eléctrica deja bastante que desear, me quedé armando a oscuras... mientras el encargado del salón estaba con el electricista tratado de resolver el asunto (cuando se encendía una heladera nos quedamos a oscuras) puse la luz que tengo para la esfera de espejos apuntando al techo (todavía no había colgado la bola), para que rebote ahí la luz y rinda un poco más ya que todo el salon estaba completamente a oscuras. La verdad que quedó un lindo efecto... y eso que era una sola lampara halospot de 50w alimentada con un trafo electrónico... así que tal vez sea una opción más... voy a armar un tachito como les comentaba, con una lampara de bajo consumo a ver que cuenta... si no va no va... pero quiero probar... luego les comentaré.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

hola como andan gemte-----------......dj wash... si te sale 25 pesos....:no conviene ni por asomo hacerlo en fibra un kilo de resina preparada mas  medio kilo de fibra esta en 120 o 160 pesos depende de donde una valla y te salen unos 10 moldes mas o menos depende de la mano en el peor de los casos 6 o 7 .......... dj glem yo te diria que hicieras con led..... el consumo es menor y duran mas  zbola 1 tambien comento que en un evento no podia poner la maquina de humo por que "saltaba la termica" no todos los salones estan preparados para iluminacion


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 20, 2012)

aca la resina de poliester cuesta algo así como $90 el kit completo, que incluye 1kg de resina, componentes y fibra de 1x1m... eso sí... si se le mete temperatura no sólo que la resina se ablanda sino que es altamente inflamable jeje ya lo tengo probado jejeje ahhhh si se usa carbonato de calcio pesado la resina rinde mucho más... el kg creo que cuesta algo así como $6.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 21, 2012)

locodelafonola dijo:


> zbola 1 tambien comento que en un evento no podia poner la maquina de humo por que "saltaba la termica" no todos los salones estan prparados para iluminacion



nono, al usar la maquina de humo, evidentemente, bajaba la tension y el amplificador se protegia apagandose. eso por usar cables finos en el salon, no piensan en esas cosas


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 21, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> aca la resina de poliester cuesta algo así como $90 el kit completo, que incluye 1kg de resina, componentes y fibra de 1x1m... eso sí... si se le mete temperatura no sólo que la resina se ablanda sino que es altamente inflamable jeje ya lo tengo probado jejeje ahhhh si se usa carbonato de calcio pesado la resina rinde mucho más... el kg creo que cuesta algo así como $6.


 mas vale que si...... yo no uso carbonato uso talco industrial es facil de conseguir y la resina la consigo en el distribuidor o en los talleres ....la fibra la venden todos por el peso o sea que el corte que te hacen es un metro por dos de ancho que tiene el rollo      
locodelafonola dijo: Ver Mensaje

    zbola 1 tambien comento que en un evento no podia poner la maquina de humo por que "saltaba la termica" no todos los salones estan prparados para iluminacion

nono, al usar la maquina de humo, evidentemente, bajaba la tension y el amplificador se protegia apagandose. eso por usar cables finos en el salon, no piensan en esas cosa  dj glen decia que en un salon prendia la heladera y quedaba a oscuras ""no eran los equipos"" no es lo mismo conectar cuatro proyectores de 130w cada uno que conectar cuatro proyectores de led que serian en total 60w o70w en total en una instalacion mala


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 21, 2012)

en que la quieren usar?


----------



## 0002 (Dic 22, 2012)

Yo recién acabo de hacer lo que planteó djwash, y el resultado no decepciona, si bien no he tenido oportunidad de probarlas de una buena manera, a mi parecer cumple con el compromiso costo-beneficio . Son 60 LEDs blancos ultrabrillantes en una placa de 5cmx12cm.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2012)

bueno... probé ponerle celofán a una lampara de bajo consumo y es verdad que ilumina poco y nada... todavía no compré la de color para ver como se ve. Estoy probando desde hace una hora y media más o menos una de esas lamparas halopar o halospot o como se llamen, de 50w, dispuesta como sería para hacer la decorativa perimetral en un salón de eventos, sobre una cortina la tengo encendida y parece no transmitir calor a la cortina, aunque a pocos centímetros del tacho la luz es muy caliente. El efecto se ve muy bien, aunque asumo por lo menos habrá que poner uno cada dos metros. Para mejorar la seguridad, queda un detalle más bien práctico... los cables los pondría en el suelo, tapados por una alfombra de unos 15cm y ésta pegada al piso con cinta de papel... si le toca un sector de tránsito va doble alfombra y más cinta. La cosa es que esto alejaría un poco de la pared los tachos... así que si hay costinas... obviamente quedarían un poco alejados de estas... . Estaba mirando en MercadoLibre que hay lamparas PAR38 a color de bajo consumo... las conocen?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2012)

hola como estas ........ te cuento que ayer a la noche sali a dar una vuelta por el centro de la ciudad con mi familia y en una de las vidrieras de una jugueteria  habian pueto tres...... luz negra., roja y amarilla la vidriera tenia unos 4 metros de largo .y te digo que alumbraba bastante.... muy intenso el color. eran de bajo consumo....... y otra cosa vieron esas de led a control remoto que varias el color y la intencidad   estan muy buenas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2012)

Estaba mirando esas a led led como la que mostras en la foto... podría hacer los tachos con la posibilidad de poner uno u otro tipo de lampara... e ir reemplazando a medida que se pueda... digo yo... ahora sería interesante o bien reemplazar el infrarojo por cable o por rf ya que la idea no es ir tacho por tacho con el control remoto... estoy mirando que hay en ML y vi una publicación de diez de esas lamparas por $750... lo que lo hace accesible.

El spot que comenté lo tengo encendido hace más de cuatro horas y la cortina no se ha calentado... así que puedo asumirlo como una opción segura.. pero mirando los precios de estas lamparas... la de led poría ser una alternativa aceptable.. sólo hay que ver como ilumina...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2012)

jajaja sabes que tambien lo estaba pensando voy a comprar una para" destriparla" y ver que se puede hacer..... si tenes razon ..lo que queda es ver como ilumina yo tengo el modulo rf lo consegui para la maquina lo tengo frenado por que no consegui los HT12 en 15 dias los tengo........ si esta muy buena la idea sobre todo los costos...jejejejej


----------



## djwash (Dic 23, 2012)

En lugar de comprar la lampara para desarmarla, que seguro en medio del desarme la rompes porque vienen pegadas, porque no compras modulos 3 x 3W, y lentes de 30º, disipadores y todo lo que traen dentro lo venden suelto y muy barato...


----------



## 0002 (Dic 23, 2012)

Estuve haciendo pruebas en un lugar techado de 30mx10m en el cual se alcanza a tener un poco de iluminación de la calle, con el reflector modificado que les mostré, y pareciera como que le falta un poco más de brillo (no digo con eso que no se vea bien  ), esperaré y veré si puedo experimentar con unos 120 o 180 LEDs en la misma armazón (o conseguir otra ) para ver de que tamaño sería la mejoría, aunque creo que también tengo que conseguir una fuente mejor, ya que la que usé tiene sus años y no da más de 11.8V (sin carga) .

Recuerdo que en algún lugar leí, que los LEDs de 10mm, no servían para este tipo de aplicaciones pero ayer vagando entre las tiendas de equipos de audio e iluminación, vi que los estrobos más modernos utilizan este tipo de LEDs.

Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2012)

hola .....  djwash  y 0002 como estan ,,,,,, si tenes razon djwash,,,, pero el hecho era ver como se puede controlar todo no con el infrarojo sino por rf o sea que la ambientacion cambie de color junta  ...todo azul...todo rojo  ..todo verde.... asi sucesibamente  o tambien elejir la gama de colores porque maneja la "mezcla" y la "intencidad" ver como es y despues si diagramar algo mas diy


----------



## djwash (Dic 23, 2012)

Una buena opción de control muy económica es usar un cable de red...

Por el tema de los les de 10mm, yo escribí eso de que no sirven, efectivamente son una porquería, ocupan mas espacio y alumbran lo mismo o peor que los de 5mm. Pero ojo que los les que usan los tachos par comerciales son de 10mm y 1/2W, y acá valen como $6 pesos comparados con $0,90 centavos de los de 10mm de 20ma, y claro, los que usan los tachos alumbran mas.


Por si quedan dudas o no se entiende bien, hay dos tipos de led de 10mm, el de 20mA y el de 1/2W u 825.000mcd, no recuerdo bien en este momento, es cuestión que revisen el catalogo de su proveedor de leds...

La mejor opción bajo coste es usar tantos leds de 5mm como puedan si es RGB, si es blanco pueden ir por led de potencia 3x3w blanco con lente de 30, también para RGB va bien el led de potencia es cuestión de ponerse a hacer números y ver que es lo que le conviene a cada uno...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2012)

si me acuerdo de ese post y tenes razon lo comprobe son una porqueria ..... tanbien vi los de 1,8 mm que tienen el mismo angulo que los de 5mm que vos decis


----------



## 0002 (Dic 23, 2012)

En mi caso, realmente para el uso que pienso darle, no necesito el cambio de colores, sólo necesito la iluminación blanca, sobre el tema de los LEDs de 10mm, ahora entiendo, pero realmente no creo que por mis lares haya de ese modelo de LEDs (10mm-1/2W), revisaré de todas formas. En cuanto a control, creo que lo que menciona djwash, es una de las opciones más económicas y sencillas de usar.

Crimson, alguna vez hizo un aporte sobre un proyecto de control de unos estrobos (no recuerdo donde ).

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2012)

djwash, yo había pensado en usar RG59  (que la bobina está bastante barata), con conectores bnc, pero eso del cable de red es un poco más tentador... así se podría elegir en cada tacho mediante un banco de llaves a que par deberá responder... y así poder dividir toda la instalación.

De casualidad encontré por ahí (en algún sitio en internet) una foto de la iluminación que empleabamos cuando trabajaba para una empresa de servicios para eventos, en un salón donde teníamos contrato anual. En el salon repartíamos unos 24 tachos PAR300 y frente a la entrada del salón solíamos poner estos dos PAR1000 que eran de 110v, así que sí o sí iban los dos... en serie, claro... lo normal era que todos los tachos tengan la luz blanca (se aprecia en la parte derecha de la foto) y a estos dos les poniamos gelatina en color cyan, magenta o ambar... Parte de la decoración del salon eran estos "biombos" de durlock... de diferentes diseños, con plantas artificiales dentro, que a veces también iluminabamos por detras... tenían rueditas... así que se los podía poner en el lugar del salon que mejor quede o si molestaban era fácil retirarlos... A estos tachos largos nunca les presté atención a la lampara que usan, pero los otros usaban las lamparas alógenas de 300w, las mismas de los reflectores del patio jeje Asumo yo que a esta altura del partido esta empresa ya debe estar usando todo led... lástima que no hay más fotos porque si está la decorativa, también seguro que hay colgados algunos robots Nimbus o dos cabezales Osiris.

Por aca encontré un par de fotos más... aunque todas parecen tomadas de día, así que el ambiente de las luces no se logra apreciar. Espero se entienda.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 24, 2012)

aca encontre un video de la lampara  de como funciona es un led de 3x3w 140 grados 



          tambien algunas fotos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 24, 2012)

todo iluminado con el mismo modelo de lampartia?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 24, 2012)

sip.... aparentemente sip y fijate en los videos que aparecen al final unos mini espot cromados pero esos tienen audiritmico .jejejeje


----------



## djwash (Dic 24, 2012)

Claramente no todo esta iluminado con la misma lampara, es mas, creo que el unico ambiente con esa lampara es la primera foto las otras dos no, tambien hay que tener en cuenta que las camaras exageran la luz de los led.

En estos dias subo unas fotos de comparaciones entre dicroicas 12V 50W y modulos 3x3W RGB y blancos como para ayudar al que no se anime a comprarlos, pero lo mismo de siempre, las camaras exageran la luz led asique explicare en cada caso si efectivamente alumbra mas o no...


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 25, 2012)

djwash hola.......y antes que nada...... FELIZ NAVIDAD..... PARA VOS Y LOS TUYOS.....me gustaria mucho eso que propones vos sabes que yo no tengo ninguna base tecnica ..pero leo mucho y experimento.... tengo tres libros de optica mecanica ..... dos de ellos tratan la mayoria sobre lentes para ojos.... muy poco sobre lentes y tratados de optica aplicada a aparatos ,tan solo uno se explaya sobre aplicaciones en el tratamiento de luz y hay algo de laser.....ya ves si podes..publica el material..... que viniendo de vos seguro tiene explicacion y apliccion practica ....un saludo..........juan


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 27, 2012)

ayer salí de shopping (una navidad demorada) y aproveché para mirar un poco... había lamparas de bajo consumo dimerizables, pero no me animé a comprar ninguna debido a que no son las más baratas. Las lamparas PAR38 de bajo consumo también tenían un precio similar (estas no son dimerizables)... entonces quise probar llevando una de esas dicroicas chiquitas de 50w directas a 220v (cuesta más o menos lo mismo que la de 12v más el trafo... de hecho había una pequeña diferencia en precio). Hice la misma prueba que con el par36 (también de 50w) y la verdad esta dicroica me parece que ilumina un poco mejor para la aplicación que pretendo darle... estuve mirando que tachos vienen para estas lamparas y está el par16... pero tendría que acompañarlo de un cartel "cuidado con el tacho, no lo pise"... dando vueltas por  ahí, en una tienda de ropa vi que en vidriera tenían algunos tachos grandes con lamparas de bajo consumo (de esas que parecen un espiral) y el haz era bastante concentrado... lo que no pude ver es si hay algo detras de la lampara o no.


----------



## gervit (Dic 28, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Con esas lamparas de bajo consumo vas a alumbrar poco y nada...
> 
> Lo mejor el LED, podes armar con leds de 5mm, yo arme un tacho par 56 con 180 leds mas o menos, rojos verdes y azules, alumbraba mucho, si llevaba bastante trabajo soldarlos, pero alumbraba lo mismo que el par56 con lampara de reflector de 500W con filtro de color...
> 
> ...



Djwash Podrias explicar como hiciste los tachos led par 56? o si tenes algun circuito mejor? ya que los estoy necesitando.
Dede ya muchas gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 28, 2012)

gervit............._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/430593/ _


djwash dijo:


> Aca dejo unas fotos, _hay mas en este tema_...
> 
> Dejo el PCB de la placa FLOWER, la cual no le doy uso aun...
> 
> ...


 aca tenes lo que publico djwash...... dale las gracias a el..... esto es muy util  PD: yo me lei todo el post para aprender sobre todo y creo no te vendria mal  para entender que hacen los  genios como dj wash (en este caso) y los demas


----------



## djwash (Dic 28, 2012)

Ya lo explique y subí esquemas y PCB  de placas led y controladores de 3 y 4 canales en mensajes anteriores, no solo de tachos par, sino también para armar replicas de maquinas comerciales, es cuestión de que busques en mensajes anteriores...

Me gano el locodelafonola jeje...


Aprovecho para contarles que también en la época del par56, diseñe unas placas para ponerle led a los par16, no recuerdo si subí los PCB, cuando este en la PC busco los mensajes, se que el par16 con 12 led de cada color de 5mm alumbraba igual que dicroicas 12v 50w y 220v 75w que eran las que teníamos en los par16, las usábamos con filtro de color, pero los led iban mejor...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 28, 2012)

de momento me voy por el lado de las dicroicas de 50w. Ya probé poner algunas y en verdad el efecto es muy lindo (el residual)... la verdad no les tenía fe... ahora estoy pensando en que tacho usar... creo que vuelvo a considerar lo de las latas... las pinto con aerosol de alta temperatura y listop... luego una consolita para dimerizar y ya con eso creo que estamos... aunque en estos días me picó el bichito del dmx... ya veré que encaro.


----------



## djwash (Dic 28, 2012)

Ah, ahora si te entiendo (en realidad no te entiendo)...

No queres gastar en led para hacer un sistema de iluminacion actual por pocos pesos y queres usar DMX, que es caro hasta el metro de cable...

Una placa de 36 led del color que sean te cuesta $40 pesos por placa si la haces vos, una fuente AT usada de las viejas te puede salir $20, y quizas tenes una tirada por ahi, aca las tiran a la calle, con una de esas fuentes haces andar varias placas, me animo a decir que mas de 10...

Si decis que vas a usar un solo color, compras una gran cantidad de led de 5mm blanco frio o calido, como mas te guste, te sale menos de $100 los 100 leds, compras placas virgen de 30x30, si necesitas un PCB a medida para mas leds lo podria hacer...

Ademas los led usandolos unas horas cada fin de semana deberian durarte unos años , gastas una sola vez, no te dejan a pata...




EDIT:

Si habia subido fotos de las placas PAR16 pero no subi el PCB, si alguien lo necesita que pegue un grito...

Ver el archivo adjunto 46161

Ver el archivo adjunto 46163

Ver el archivo adjunto 46169

Hacer una placa asi sale muy economico como dije arriba.

Ademas para decoracion, o ambientacion en eventos se debe cuidar mucho la estetica, el nivel o la calidad y terminacion que le dan a nuestro trabajo la terminacion, la actualizacion de los equipos, apuntas a una clientela de mejor nivel y claro, mejor nivel de $$$...

Lo digo porque tambien ofrecemos a nuestros clientes decoracion y ambientacion...


----------



## gervit (Dic 28, 2012)

Muchas gracias hsawjd. Soy un viejo seguidor de este tema ya que me apaciona. Ahora recuerdo que ya habia visto los diseños pero no pude fabricarlos en su momento, a ver si ahora que tengo un tiempito extra los fabrico.

*Te encargo tambien los pcb de los par 16*

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 29, 2012)

DJ_Glenn ....... mira estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dice dj wash de mi punto de vista te digo que en el caso de la ambientacion........ hoy dia tenes que ser prolijo y detallista ,,,,, lograr cierto nivel porque es algo que se ve  y tambien decora......no creo que un tacho pintado quede iqual que esto........ y del precio ni hablar....ni el pedazo de chapa compras por esa plata                                                                                                           _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-442139207-par-16-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-441166616-farol-par-16-american-pro-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-440101911-par-16-edicion-limitada-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-443873343-tacho-par-16-para-dicroicas-estamos-en-palermo-_JM_ yo rn mi caso me compraria una.... copiaria las medidas y trataria de hacerla en chapa y despues cromarlas ....y con todos los chiches aunque digan que me va a salir mas cara .... aca donde yo vivo ni idea de esto  pero de conseguirce seria 4 veces mas su valor  PD:djwash anteriormente posteastes las fotos pero no los pcb de esas...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2012)

locodelafonola dijo:


> DJ_Glenn ....... mira estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dice dj wash de mi punto de vista te digo que en el caso de la ambientacion........ hoy dia tenes que ser prolijo y detallista ,,,,, lograr cierto nivel porque es algo que se ve  y tambien decora......no creo que un tacho pintado quede iqual que esto........ y del precio ni hablar....ni el pedazo de chapa compras por esa plata                                                                                                           _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-442139207-par-16-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-441166616-farol-par-16-american-pro-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-440101911-par-16-edicion-limitada-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-443873343-tacho-par-16-para-dicroicas-estamos-en-palermo-_JM_ yo rn mi caso me compraria una.... copiaria las medidas y trataria de hacerla en chapa y despues cromarlas ....y con todos los chiches aunque digan que me va a salir mas cara .... aca donde yo vivo ni idea de esto  pero de conseguirce seria 4 veces mas su valor  PD:djwash anteriormente posteastes las fotos pero no los pcb de esas...




por 50 o 70 mangos harias todo ese laburo?? para mi no tiene sentido!


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 29, 2012)

hola amigo ..zbola1 ...como estas FELIZ NAVIDAD.Y AÑO NUEVO...... y si porque tenes que agregar el  flete que es otro tanto igual a su valor ......... para mi es todo proibitivo aca donde vivo no consigo nada ni resistencias .... esa es la razon ......PD: yo se lo digo tambien por que esta en buenos aires serca de la casa donde la venden podria ir facilmente... yo si lo haria som 1000 km y mas la vuelta alla para llegar al local


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 30, 2012)

es cierto lo que dicen. coincido.... aunque respecto al mensaje de locodelafonola el tema del flete no es problema si se realiza una compra que valga la pena... es decir... si se compran 10 tachos a $50 la compra es de $500... creo que pagar $50 de gasto de envío vale la pena... aunque podríamos pedir una yapita... compras 10 y llevas once jeje... o lo que es igual... un descuento del 10%, con lo que cubriríamos el envío y más que seguro que todavía le queda una buena ganancia al vendedor.



respecto a la presentación, pensé en principio hacer algo como les comenté, que bien hecho creo yo que no sería tan feo... y en con cada evento comprar uno o dos tachos... creo yo que en un par de meses debería poder ofrecer iluminación completa... mientras escribo esto (para contradecirme un poco nada más), estoy mirando la web de un negocio de mi ciudad y tiene el par56 corto completo (sin lampara) a 24 dólares... más barato incluso de lo que hay en ML... de modo que si el costo de hacer la placa está dentro de lo que dice djwash mis tiempos podrían reducirse mucho.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 30, 2012)

DJ_Glenn .... si son 168 pesos esta mas que bien.... pero hacele caso a djwash con los led el la tiene re clara con eso.... es una MAZA....  y vas a ver que los costos no van hacer tanto si comparas la calidad que vas a obtener ...FELIZ AÑO NUEVO ..para vos y los tuyos.......juan


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola a todos, dejo link porque me enganché en otro lado y al parecer no hay actividad reciente 
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/montando-maquina-humo-49691/index2.html#post755298_ igual pienso quedarme acá 
En fin mi idea es sobre un tubo 1" de gas o aluminio, arrollar caño de cobre o aluminio, cubrirlo con fibra de vidrio que tengo de una heladera deshuesada, luego unas capas de papel de aluminio y por último cinta de teflón o algún aislante parecido.
Colocarle dentro una vela de cuarzo y un termostato sobre la serpentina.
Para lanzarle agua una bomba de limpia parabrisas o de fuente, la más robusta y económica.
Mangueras para nafta como las que tengo en la moto que aguantan.
Eso es por ahora mi idea, si alguien tira alguna idea o cambio para mejorar, bienvenido sea ya que ahora salgo a averiguar precios, por ahora tengo de hace mucho que costaba $16 el metro de cañito de cobre y $70 la bomba, después de mi recorrido actualizo.

Nos leemos, abrazo y feliz año


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 2, 2013)

hola alex2040r  bien como estas y me alegro que estes en este post....... por empezar te paso a dar informacion de mi avance y algunas cosa que descubri y otras que son pura casualidad ..... (no soy un genio ni me las doy de tal ) tengo la obligacion moral de ayudarte ...pues lo hiciero conmigo ....... fue lo mejor que me paso ..... bueno al grano... el caño no sirve el aluminio.. mucha dicipacion el calor lo tenes que mantener .ejemplo las salamandras son de fundicion o hierro y no de aluminio caño de gas tampoco se va a oxidar mucho y no trasnmite el calor bien ., mi solucion propuesta caño galvanizado                                                                                                                                        el calentamiento las vela de cuarzo calientan pero son muy fragiles no va en un aparato que se trasnporta mucho..... la solucion resistencia de plancha o si queres conseguis la industrial para solidos                                                                                                                                         la bomba de limpia parabrisas no sirve (esto es pura casualidad) cuando injectas el liquido en el caño se produce precion por lo tanto tiene que tener valvula de retencion o el mecanismo retencionde la bomba  tiene que ser considerable.... el liquido tiene que salir por el otro extremo ..y no volverce al bidon... tambien baja su rendimiento ..yo compre una de nafta porque de 220v no consegui y trae valvula de retencion (no habia pensado en ese detalle fue pura casualidad)....                                                                                                      .......bueno tambien si te decidis a realizarla asi tene seguridad que va durar muchisimo.......... dos personas aqui tienen las compradas y nunca se rompieron  ...... te alludo en lo que pueda..conta commigo... y espero tus inquietudes


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 2, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola alex2040r bien como estas y me alegro que estes en este post...
> 
> ... te alludo en lo que pueda..conta commigo... y espero tus inquietudes


Muchas gracias por la buena onda y solidaridad de ayudar, es un orgullo toparse con gente así 
Tengo que esperar a comprar el cañito de cobre, las casas grandes de materiales están cerradas por vacaciones. 
Con respecto a la bomba las de limpia parabrisas genéricas rondan los $70 ni idea las de nafta. 
El tubo de gas me lo iba a regalar un gasista porque es un retaso  si no va le pido a un plomero  
quiero economizar lo que más pueda porque no me va alcanzar para lo demás.
Con respecto a la manguera fui a una ferretería y me ofrecieron una, dijeron que no es de PVC 
que es otro material, es color amarillo trasparente apta para hidrocarburos.
Y bombas de nafta la más barata que apareció es esta ._.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-440260446-bomba-de-nafta-renault-18-12-motor-14-_JM_ tiene pinta de carburador 
Y más cara esta otra _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-443463171-bomba-de-nafta-tipo-bosch-universal-3-bar-_JM_
Pásame marca y modelo de la tuya o para que coche es así pregunto en un taller cuanto me cobran 
o si la consiguen, de lo contrario tendré que ir a otra ciudad vecina.

Nos leemos, saludos


----------



## djwash (Ene 2, 2013)

La primera es una bomba de nafta mecanica, va unida al motor, es decir, el motor del  vehiculo tiene una leva que acciona la palanquita de la bomba para que funcione...

Vos tenes que buscar una bomba de nafta electrica universal o algo asi, o que el locodelafonola te pase el modelo exacto de bomba que consiguio, yo tambien estoy interesado en conseguir algo asi...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 2, 2013)

Gracias por la explicación DJWASH 
Caño esto es lo que conseguí en el fondo de mi casa 



El primero no está tan mal, los otros sí por la corrosión.
Es de más de 1" y tiene más de 2mm de espesor, no creo que sirva?
De última le pido a un plomero o quién se encarga de reparar posos de agua.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 2, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> La primera es una bomba de nafta mecanica, va unida al motor, es decir, el motor del  vehiculo tiene una leva que acciona la palanquita de la bomba para que funcione...
> 
> Vos tenes que buscar una bomba de nafta electrica universal o algo asi, o que el locodelafonola te pase el modelo exacto de bomba que consiguio, yo tambien estoy interesado en conseguir algo asi...





alex2040r dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación DJWASH
> Caño esto es lo que conseguí en el fondo de mi casa
> [url][/URL]
> El primero no está tan mal, los otros sí por la corrosión.
> ...


 holaaaaa dj wash  y alex2040r  ¡¡¡¡¡ ves lo que te decia por eso me gusta este post te dan una mano enseguida  a ver tiene toda la razon dj wash en lo que te dijo de la bomba la primera no va la segunda  si pero es 12v similar  a la que tengo yo busca por aca esta es de 220 v http://img2.mlstatic.com/maquina-hu...-completo-garmath_MLA-O-2782259741_062012.jpg  no te preocupes po ahora del caño decidi con que vas a calentar y vemos yo te saco el calculo del largo y espesor yo use 2 NIPLES GALVANIZADOS de 20cmts de largo vienen asi pregunta tambien en las casa de electricidad y corralones de contruccion y sanitarios me costaron 23 pesos cada uno y ademas si pones recictencia de plancha fijate que  conseguis vemos la medida del caño.... el caño de cobre lo consegui en casa de repuesto para heladeras y aire acondicionado tienenla medida que quieras ..yo compre 2mtrs de 0.8 (es la medida interna del cañito ) me costo 32 pesos yes parael serpentin (de carga primario) y de 0.07 para los dos del serpentin secundario (de calentamiento) 36 pesos los 8mtrs                                                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





        te paso el detalle de los caños galvanizados        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                   y aca los de cobre consejo busca las resistenci que vas a usar y +vemos los cambios


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 2, 2013)

Felicitaciones, va tomando buena forma.
Te pregunto ¿cómo es eso de los caños de diferentes medidas?
¿Vas a soldarlos después?
Otra cosa, leyendo me encontré con que el líquido "especial" 
para la máquina de niebla Antari HZ-500 PRO HAZER 
dice: no es tóxico... INFLAMABLE! me quedé re  ._.
¿o sea que onda? fabrican cosas re peligrosas y tienen venta, me imagino
a unos pibes de estos que se hacen los facheros con el pucho y vuelan por los aires 
Por estas cosas es que me brotan las ideas de hacer todo casero, y lo que me desanima
son los costos de los materiales vs comprada.
Según me tiraron por arriba una máquina de humo chica en la zona está alrededor de $450
Por ello primero quiero ver que puedo conseguir y luego comprar haciendo una buena relación
calidad-costo.
Un abrazo y métale para delante que falta poco


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 2, 2013)

sip.......ya tengo todo cosinado..... me falta el gabinete que me lo dan el viernes....... lo de los caños  si van soldados con bronce (un chapista amigo me los soldo gratis en menos de 15 minutos) y mas o menos llevo gastado uns 500 pesos con todos los chiches...... aparte del control remoto va manual tambien.... (y si ves que te conviene compra nomas ) yo aca conseguia nuevas.... usadas ninguna y salen de 1500 pesos para arriba.... pero no tenes repuestos .... esa es la otra....  lo del liquido tengo un amigo de la infancia es ingeniero quimico con mas de 25 años de trabajo en un laboratorio de alcoholes ..... voy a hacer un post con el liquido.... pero se retrasaron los resultados  tuvo problemas porque tuvo que averiguar de una partida contaminada y resulto que no era el vino sino la caja y no todas algun derivado de la plata estaba mezclado con el plastico de fabricacion........ bueno con gusto espero tu necesidad   PD:eso son los unicos datos que tengo venia en una bolsita plastica trasparente sin marcas ni nada pero en pruebas con agua el consumo 1.8 A  tal vez con el liquido consuma un poco mas es mas pesado pero calculo que de los 3A no pasa


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 3, 2013)

Me enamoré de esa bomba 
¿Por las dudas no trabaja tipo clorador? o sea que escupe en vez de chorro continuo, con respecto a tus mediciones para estar seguro habría que poner trafo de al menos 2.5A, lástima que si multiplicamos por 12v nos dé pocos watts como para una resistencia, porque mi idea en ese caso sería 220v o 12v para donde no haya electricidad la conectas a la bata del coche 

*PD: Salí nuevamente a averiguar precios:*
Niples Galvanizados 20cm * 3mm aprox. de pared (me parece que tienen más de 1”) $20 




Vela de cuarzo de 20cm * 400W $13





Resistencia de plancha (china, no dice cuantos watts máximo llega) $25





Resistencia para soldador 160 ¿serán watts? $25





Termostato plancha $25





Termostato fijo no tienen, pero tengo que ver si no consigo en el laburo de algún microondas deshuesado.

Bomba para nafta, me mataron $260 china sin marca y $700 una alemana.

Y esta manguera sirve?




algo así tienen las cafeteras ._.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 3, 2013)

holla bueno vamos viendo ¿¿ya compraste algo o todavia no??? sies asi avisame que  para ir trabajando   lo de la manguera espera no sabemos el diametro del caño de cobre ni el de la bomba mi maquina lleva en total 35cmts de manguera., dividido en dos pedazos..... el niple tiene que ser de dos pulgadas y el espesor esta bien ..... te explico  en mi caso use recistencias de plancha que tienen unos 5 cmtrs de ancho por unos 10 cmts de largolo que me parece caro son las las recistencias a mi me me costaron 15 pesos cada una


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola *locodelafonola* todavía no compré nada, tengo que esperar a que abran las casas grandes de materiales por el cobre, igual creo que es mejor el que tiene unos 5mm de diámetro exterior y creo que se compra como 5/16 por lo menos tiene unos 3mm de diámetro interior 

Bueno lo pienso hacer algo así




Por el tema de que no gotee y le voy a poner un pico tipo quemador de cocina en la salida para comprimir más, 
según he leído con eso se evita la expulsión de agua hirviendo 

¿Cómo tienes apretada la resistencia, es con otro caño o un pedazo de planchuela?
A mí me convence más la resistencia de cuarzo  le voy a hacer un soporte para que quede centrada y no se mueva con alguna chapa que la agarre de la porcelana, y creo que al caño conviene también interponerle algo que no conduzca calor, para que no lo pase al gabo donde lo montemos, para cubrirlo voy a utilizar lana de vidrio reciclada de una heladera, cubrirla con papel de aluminio y luego cinta aisladora. Hasta ahora no tengo otra idea.

 Necesito consejos sobre la bomba porque no puedo pagar $700 es una estafa, un conocido que se dedica a la refrigeración e inventar cosas en tiempo libre, me dijo que compre una bomba pedorra y le fabrique la valvulita con una bolilla de acero y un resorte blando  ¿alguien ya fabricó alguna así pequeña con materiales corrientes y que funcione bien sin frenar la salida de la bomba? Escucho propuestas 

Gracias por leer y apoyar


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 4, 2013)

tal...... son cuatro medios caños....  es un caño dentro de otro caño y los dos cortados ala mitad por su largo... en la foto de las medidas ves la mitad..... se forma un sandwich por decirlo de alguna manera  primero va un medio caño  luego la resistencia y sobre ella otro mrdio caño unidas por una varilla roscada.. Ver el archivo adjunto 84976   tanbien va la otra mitad formando el cilindro..................mi calentador tiene cuatro resistencias de plancha que  van en serie paralelo  Ver el archivo adjunto 84996 con repecto ala bomba  busca una de limpia parabrisas usada en algun desarmadero de autos en tu zona y probamos asi  como viene a ver que pasa .y se me ocurrio si tenes ese conosido que hace refigeracin sacar el cañito de cobre del radiador tracero de alguna heladera familiar que no sirva  sobre la boquila tambien tengo una solucion barata y efectiva que es con una pistolita de siliconas china yo estoy en eso ahora cuando tenga listo subo las fotos asi ves y espero que estas fotos te sivan de algo


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 4, 2013)

Según cálculos al aire serían entre 200 a 400 watts que logras.
Ya el problema no es calentar, si no cuánto tarda y cuanto dura luego de pasar el fluido. Si viste las compradas tienen una resistencia sólida industrial dentro de un bloque de aluminio, el cual tiene un agujero o cañería dentro; Lo que me gusta de estos es lo compacto que son porque no quiero una máquina de 50*30*30 

No recordaba de dónde había sacado datos curiosos y al releerlo 
me encuentro con que es esto, aquí hay mucha info en pocas líneas...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A1quina_de_humo

Me sigue preocupando el tema de corte, porque como sabrás por tú amigo químico, 
si te pasas de temperatura ¡cambia el estado de la mescla y se vuelve tóxica!

Hay una relación entre las cantidades de cada componente y la temperatura a la que lo someteremos, 
eso en EE.UU. lo tienen en cuenta antes de otorgar las patentes de habilitación para que no haya riesgos de salud...

Buscando encuentro esto que no sé a qué marca o modelo corresponda.
Pero llego a la conclusión que leí por ahí de que no se debe superar los 160°




Ese termofuse creo que dice 144C°

Y ha esto es lo que pretendo llegar 




Pero con un embase con hielo común aunque dure poco se podría ayudar
enfriando la habitación con aire acondicionado


----------



## niko232 (Ene 4, 2013)

hola gente como estan.... vengo siguiendo el tema de las maquinas de humo y veo muchos aportes interesentes.. el tema de la bomba electrica de nafta es la elvada presion que puede llegar a tener porq trabajan de 3 a 6 bar y me parece demasiada presion para una maquina de humo.. he usado de esas bombas en quemadores electricos para calderas y con eurodiesel llegaba casi a los 6 bar de presion. el eurodiesel salia muy pulverizado. puede traer como consecuencia que el liquido del humo circule muy rapido por el serpentin enfriandolo.. la solucion a esto seria poner un retorno en la salida de la bomba con una llave de paso y asi regular la presion de salida..
por otro lado tengo una maquina de humo que arme hace como 6 años y le puse 4 metros de caño de cobre y una bomba para lavaparabrisas. por donde salia el humo tiene un boquilla de un calefactor a gas. la calentaba con dos resistencias de cuarzo. llegaba a temperatura en 15 min aprox. y salia humo 4 min seguidos aprox y despues se apagaba. le ponia liquido del que venden en las casas de audio. nunca tuve problemas con esa maquina. bueno eso es todo espero que les sirva mi aporte.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 4, 2013)

hola sobre la potencia de las recistencias no traia ningun dato ...pero la plancha es esta yo la desarme para tomar medidas  pero  tomemos la base que mienten en su potencia y tomemos la menor que es 950 w ( yo no les creo) tomemos entonces 800w mi montage es serie paralelo  son cuatro pero tomemos que tengo dos nada mas serian en total 1600w en la plancha dice que varia de 950 w a 1100w ( termostato al maximo de temperatura) y si leiste la wiki veras por que mi montaje tiene nada mas que 20cmts,,,,, lo otro (y para los demas que lo lean) en el laboratorio aprendi (sin antes recibir un sopapo en la nuca.. por burrro) que lo que hacemos es un proceso de destilacion ....se usa en naftas .,alcoholes .,agua destilada ..etc......... y amigo te quedaste corto con la temperatura ...... como lo explico....... vamos a suponer que tenes un tacho de griserina para que se prenda fuego por si sola (que no le apliques ninguna llama,chispa o otro medio de ignigcion ) solo calentando el tacho por afuera ( resistencias ,sopletes ,sol....etc ) tenes que llegar a los 390 GRADOS DE TEMPERATURA si esta abierto se va a evaporar antes de prenderse fuego ..... en el laboratorio se llego atrabajar seguro hasta los 290 grados sin nigun riesgo........ conclucion maximo 270 grados 100 grados de diferencia para que ocurra algo (puede suseder) con lo toxico (creo que lo comente lo de los tipos de griserina) pero no va el caso ahora...... si vas a la farmacia y compras griselina liquida para tomar te venden el frasco que tiene unos 100cc y por lo general te dicen que tomes 50cc....... ben... tomemos esta medida de 50cc (que por alli anda lo que tira la maquina por unos segundo de funcionamiento ) lo que haces con este metodo es cambiar su estado de liquida a polvo es alcohol lo que paso es que le sacaste el alcohol y queda el residuo es residuo lo tiene muchos medicamentos., comida., productos de belleza...... etc  por darte una idea y es toxica cuando le agregas otros productos quimicos por ejemplo el agua potable tiene minerales .,cloro ., presipitantes y otra cosas mas .y por otro lado  anula el efecto del humo en cierta manera  por que en su proceso industrial se usa para que no alla tanta nube y se presipite ... entonces que usamos para diluir su peso otro alcohol el corecto es el etilico y el ideal es el tipo neutro pero se consigue mas facil el de curar y para los que no saben se usa para fabricar licores ejemplo el fernet....  entonces tomemos una proporcion igual a la anterior tenddriamos 100 cc la colocamoas en la maquina y le damos marcha y va hacer mas o nenos un miminuto o mas.....  la nube que se forma  tenes que aspirarla solo y si asi lo hicieras( cosa imposible) es inocua por la proporcion un caramelo tiene mas quimicos que estos ( incluido que tambien tienen griserina ejenplo los cristales de menta )... y si la seguridad si la tienen en cuenta en estado unidos  pero podes fabricar culaquer bomba con fertilizantes en estados unidos ...y que se enteran cuando explota y el que lo hizo no le importaba la patente...... entendes lo que quiero decir es un mito por ser ignorante (yo soy uno de ellos bien burro)   un vaso de fernet es mas toxico que toda una noche la maquina tirando humo por que lo aspiran varias personas no solo una  y en la foto ultima  el gas se usa como enfriador no se mzcla con el humo te complicas demaciado un simple termostato de plancha sirve se puede regular como el que mostras en la foto que vos pusiste del tornillito cental donde va puesta la  perilla                                                                                                                                                                niko232 lo que no tomas en cuenta es la precion que se produce en el interior del serpentin que por si sola frena el paso del liquido y es por eso que funcionan mejor las que tiene valavula de retencion para evitar que el liquido vuelva al bidon mi bonba llega a 3,2 bar como maximo probada en laboratorio.. de las demas... no se no puedo opinar... la bomba lo que hace es tranportar el liquido ¿¿ quiente dijo que lo pulveriza ??  y si se apagaba es por que le faltaba tenperatura las resistencias de cuarzo no son buenas trasmisoras de calor   PD levo como 26 sopapos en la nuca mi condicion de ignorante y burro vario muy poco tengo que aprender mas


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola  me leí todo y a parte de aprender cosas nuevas me he reído bastante, me gusta mucho este hilo, aparte de compartir conocimientos colectivos también hay muy buena onda y compañerismo 

niko232 buena info, me quedo más tranquilo si no tengo que gastarme la vida con la bomba  y hoy justo cuando voy al baño me llama la atención un objeto "brillante" (como es de costumbre) se trataba de una bolita de acero dentro de un embase de cosmético para el cabello de mi vieja, resulta que es de la valvulita de bombeo, como está vacío lo probé con agua y tira con una buena presión jeringazos, me sirve como para copiar el sistema y hacerlo a una escala un poquito más grande en caso de que necesite una válvula de retención.



locodelafonola dijo:


> con repecto ala bomba  busca una de limpia parabrisas usada en algun desarmadero de autos en tu zona y probamos asi  como viene a ver que pasa .y se me ocurrio si tenes ese conosido que hace refigeracin sacar el cañito de cobre del radiador tracero de alguna heladera familiar que no sirva


 últimamente ya no te regalan nada ._. mejor a la bombita la compro, pero antes hago pruebas con una jeringa; Las parrillas de heladeras que conozco son de hojalata, se oxidan al despintarse y las modernas ya no traen, tienen radiador tipo aire acondicionado adentro.
Mi vieja tiene una plancha Philips a vapor y dice 1100W, el tema es a la temperatura que corta según la tela que planches, si no se quema todo  seguro que sin limitación calientan más, solo tiré por arriba 
Lo de la mescla lo saqué de la wiki, no sé tal vez sea publicidad y patente por pagar los impuestos lo de comprar todo preparado para "X" maquinita. Y lo de tóxico mal de seguro es por la gente que utiliza la glicerina a lo animal (sin diluir) para que haga mucho humo bien blanco y denso pero peligroso porque si se quema.
Lo del enfriado se perfectamente que el gas es para eso y que no se mescla, solo puse la imagen a modo ilustrativo porque está muy buena, pero dudo tener el dinero para comprar la carga y hacer el contenedor que es un peligro. Por eso aclaré que quiero hacerlo con hielo común  

Tenía ganas de conseguirme una resistencia como la de los bloques comprados, pero dudo conseguirla, así que estaba pensando ¿qué pasaría si coloco el cañito de cobre por dentro del niple y le pongo al medio casi tocando una velita de cuarzo de 400W, calentaría bien rápido o habría algún riesgo cuando entre el líquido por bajar la temperatura o algo así?  son ideas locos que tengo para salir de dudas, así me decido para luego ver que materiales compro y quiero "tratar de hacerlo compacto" no me gustaría tener una máquina grande como un lavarropas. 

Saludos colegas


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 4, 2013)

hola bueno me alegro que te alla servido lo anterior y voy aunacosa importante la griserina la podes usar de forma pura que no tenes problema siemprey cuandoLA COMPRES EN LA FARMACIA que es para consumo humano la que conseguis en la ferreteria tiene aditivos toxicos es par uso industrial y la evapores o no es lo mismo NOES APTA PRA EL CONSUMO HUMANO .  lo de la heladera te decia para sacar el caño y reutilizarlo y por la valvula quedate trabquilo ya vamos a ver empeza con el calefactor que funcione despues el caño y por ultimo la bonba mi gabinete tiene 60ctms de largo x 22ctms de alto x 22ctms de ancho noes un lavaropas presisamente pero se acerca bastante digamos  te pongo un dibujo par que entiendas que pasa cuando calentas la griserina el gas que despide levanta precion y es bastante....... y nadie dice nada de eso no se toma en cuenta perdona el dibujo lo hise en 30 segundos con el paint hola SantyUY te respondo por este asi no  posteo de vuelta sip de poder se puede mientras no se derrita cobre aluminio acero bronce el hierro es el mejor conservando el calor pero se oxida el inoxidable es la opcion pero dificil de conseguir lo real el cobre retiene en menor valor el calor y no se oxida y el agua baja el rendimiento de la griserina  AGUA NO


----------



## SantyUY (Ene 4, 2013)

Mi pregunta seria si es necesario que el caño sea de cobre o puede ser de algún otro material.

me refiero al caño por donde va a circular el agua y la glicerina.


----------



## djwash (Ene 4, 2013)

El cobre conduce bien el calor, por eso es el ideal para esto.

Los caños de aluminio por ejemplo disipan muy facil el calor por eso no son tan recomendables para esto...


----------



## niko232 (Ene 5, 2013)

amigo locodelafonola no se si me exprese mal o entendiste mal.. solo estaba dando un ejemplo que con una bomba a 6 bar de presion, puesta en un quemador electrico para caldera el eurodiesel salia muy pulverizado..  las bombas electricas para combusible son utilizadas en la mayoria de los casos en vehiculos inyeccion... lo cual necesita de cierta presion en el circuito para que el combustible salga pulverizado..(me fui por las ramas creo jajaja).. en la maquina de humo no es necesaria tanta presion. solo se necesita hacer circular el liquido por el serpentin. y me falto decir en el post anterior que mi maquina de humo tenia un termostato puesto por eso se apagaba. locodelafonola esta muy interesante todos los aportes que esta haciendo y muy buen proyecto. tenia un conocido que habia armado una maquina de humo y en su interior tenia puesto ladrillo refractario. los habia calado y puso resistencias de estufa sobre el calado(tipo calentador electrico) esa maquina andaba muy bien pero pesaba un poco... tengo pensado armar de nuevo mi vieja maquina ya que esta tirada no se donde y tengo un termostato electronico programable para ponerle y un mando a distancia por rf..  tambien estoy terminando de armar un reflector led rgb.. desarme uno de 500w y le puse tiras de led, por lo menos alumbra muy bien. tiene audiorritmico y secuenciador rgb. pronto estare subiendo algunas fotos.
a cerca de la valvula de retencion para la bomba que no la tenga.. la solucion seria colocar la bomba en el nivel mas bajo del recipiente ya que asi la bomba quedaria siempre cargada con liquido.. la valvula de retencion es usada mas que nada en sistemas que la aspiracion del liquido esta por ensima del nivel de este


----------



## djwash (Ene 5, 2013)

Es necesaria la válvula de retención, ya que cuando el liquido entra en contacto con el serpentín caliéntense vaporiza y crea una gran presión, sin la válvula de retención se devuelve el liquido y humo, hasta se puede romper la bomba.

Sobre la presión, tiene que haber muy buena presión, por la misma razón que esta la válvula de retención...


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 5, 2013)

holaaaaaaaaa niko232 lo dije lo de la bomba porquela la mia justamente es de auto por si no te diste cuenta y entre otras pruebas que hicimos en el laboratorio  tomamos un trozo de caño de 35 ctms de lago  ( de 0,8mm de diametro interno) se colocaron virolas en los extremos en uno se puso un tapon de bronce roscado y en el otro extremo un manometro de precion  o sea quedaba sellado........ por el tapon lo abriamos y le colocabamos el liquido a medir en este caso la griserina pura ( de ditintas marcas que compre en varias farmacias ) tambien con el aparatejo medimos las mezclas.....  pero tomemos el compuasto base  gricerina pura no importa la marca  tomamos 50cc y lo colocamos dentro del caño y cerramos bien  eso lo colocamos sobre un mechero de gas de laboratorio sobre una parrilla y calentamos ......... a los 190° teniamos 3.5 bar de precion dentro a los 240° 4,8 bar 270° 5.3 bar.... lo que siguio no es importante  conclucion para mi.... me parece que voy a tener que cambiar la valvula ( el resorte interno mas duro) si vos pensas que nohay precion te equivocas y si pensas que con agua bajas!!!!!! error ¡¡¡¡ tiene mas ( seguro que es por el oxigeno liberado)  o sea buen desempeño = valvula de retencion por algo las comradas lo traen fijate las fotos del amigo z_bola1 lo demas son intentos rebuscados que no dan seguridad 5.3 bar no es "moco de pavo".... ya ves antes que yo te lo dijo djwash... y sabe mucho de esto "hace rato que reniega con maquinas de humo " es una maza PD: en estas pruebas solo recibi tres "sopapos" en la nuca por burro...... buen promedio para mi.... fueron pocos.... las temperaturas se midieron con un pirometro de laboratorio con 0,009% de margen de error


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 5, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ...a los 190° teniamos 3.5 bar de precion dentro a los 240° 4,8 bar 270° 5.3 bar.... lo que siguio no es importante  conclucion para mi.... me parece que voy a tener que cambiar la valvula


  Mother of rock  casi me caigo de la silla cuando leo 
Estaba pensando, si compro una bombita de limpia parabrisas y le coloco una buena válvula tal vez funcione, el problema es: Si el resorte es muy duro la bomba se recalienta, y si es muy blando la presión la vence  estoy jodido 
¿Cuánto costó la tuya *locodelafonola*?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 5, 2013)

holassss como estas alex2040r........ te gusto lo anterior????? viste djwash le  condesto antes jajajajaja es una maza y no uso laboratorio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ solo la experiencia..... tenes que fijarte que el caño esta tapado... en la maquina un extremo esta abierto eso reduce la precion nosotros lo hicimos par saber cual griserina rendia mas ygual que las mezclas esas fue la razon pero quedo el dato dela precion que es interesante mi bomba me costo 160 pesos y la compre en una casa repuestos electricos de autos es la mas barata de alli en mas suben los precios es toda metalica no tiene nada plastico en su interior


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 5, 2013)

*niko232* me dio una buena idea al mencionar lo de "vehículos inyección diesel" ahora me voy a preguntarle a un conocido que se dedica a esto si tiene alguna bomba eléctrica de bajo costo, porque por lo general utiliza repuestos de "Bosch" y son caros por la calidad.
Googleando me encontré con esta:
http://es.made-in-china.com/co_sallychen/product_Electric-Fuel-Pump-Low-Pressure-ZT-EP014-_hueesgsug.html

Me encontré con el hijo del dueño del laboratorio diesel y me dijo 
que las bombas de unos 5bar rondan los $400 mínimo, que busque en otra ciudad pero de nafta.
Crucé por otro taller y me regalaron una de limpiaparabrisas rota, la medí y aunque tenía 380Ω aprox. 
no funcionaba, la desarmé y estaba pegado el eje lo despegué, pero me di cuenta que el bobinado estaba oscuro 
(quemado y cortado en una punta); Lo probé girándolo con los dedos (que los tengo muy fuertes y ágiles de tanto colocar tornillos) y a mi sorpresa solo carga agua si dejamos que está entre por gravedad de lo contrario nada, y escupe con muy poca presión así que no la recomiendo para nada, las otras de mejor calidad puede ser que tiren un poco pero si hay mucha compresión de gases en la serpentina no creo que dure mucho.

*locodelafonola* al que me regaló la bombita quemada le comenté de la que compraste vos 
y me dijo que por ese precio no debe tirar más de 1bar ¿la probaste de medir para comprobar a cuanto llega? 
mucho no le creo porque acá les gusta cobrarte lo que no valen las cosas. Y tenía una sonrisita de "cómprame una" 
Por otro lado el hijo del bombista de diesel me dijo que 1bar equivale a 1kg ¿es así?


----------



## djwash (Ene 5, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> Si el resorte es muy duro la bomba se recalienta, y si es muy blando la presión la vence  estoy jodido







La bomba de retencion debe llevar un resorte muy blando para que esta pueda ser vencida por el flujo proveniente de la bomba sin ningun problema ni esfuerzo superior, lo que no tenes en cuenta es que la misma construccion de la bomba hace que esta retenga gracias a la misma presion que tiene que retener...







Se entiende?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 5, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> La bomba de retencion debe llevar un resorte muy blando para que esta pueda ser vencida por el flujo proveniente de la bomba sin ningun problema ni esfuerzo superior, lo que no tenes en cuenta es que la misma construccion de la bomba hace que esta retenga gracias a la misma presion que tiene que retener...


Sí, se ententió perfecto gracias, igual me lo explicaron hoy a la tarde, pero no está demás tú gráfico


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 5, 2013)

busca por aca  http://autos.mercadolibre.com.ar/bombas-nafta/bomba-de-nafta-electrica. ............alli salen  las bombas iguales que la mia y en el link que pusiste vos http://es.made-in-china.com/co_sall...el-Pump-Low-Pressure-ZT-EP014-_hueesgsug.html te dice 12v con fujo cuanta precion tiene y en el post #2042 puse cuanto da mi bomba en el laboratorio es real esta probada .............. me quedo la "pica" porque mi valvula esta antes de la bomba y segun tu razonamiento logico y real por cierto........... quiere decir que el cierre susede por precion superior...... o sea tiene que pasar por la bomba y despues a la valvula porque esta despues y no antes ... en mi caso el mecanismo se frena¡¡¡¡¡ ...... desarrmando y viendooooooo....... despues comento


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 6, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> busca por aca...
> ...en el post #2042 puse cuanto da mi bomba en el laboratorio es real esta probada...


Voy a viajar apenas pueda y averiguo si consigo alguna de estas o similares:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-440695746-bomba-electrica-de-combustible-mercedes-20910-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-441716467-bomba-de-nafta-externa-electrica-10-bar-mercedes-benz-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-442339994-bomba-de-nafta-electrica-para-carburador-_JM_

Disculpa por la pregunta tonta, creo que leí rápido y no vi cuanto tiraba la tuya. Y si no está mal mi calculo por regla de 3 simple, con tú bomba para cuidarla según las pruebas que hiciste en laboratorio no podrías pasarte de los 162°C para que la presión no supere los 3bar.



locodelafonola dijo:


> mi valvula esta antes de la bomba y segun tu razonamiento logico y real por cierto...


Sí, me comentaron que la válvula puede estar en cualquier lugar del circuito.


----------



## niko232 (Ene 6, 2013)

este es el tipo de bomba que he utilizado en quemadores elctricos. es un a bomba universal para motores inyeccion y sale $400 arg. por lo menos a ese precio se consigue aca en cba. trae la valvula de retencion en su interior y entrega una presion de 6 bar aprox.


----------



## SantyUY (Ene 6, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> El cobre conduce bien el calor, por eso es el ideal para esto.
> 
> Los caños de aluminio por ejemplo disipan muy facil el calor por eso no son tan recomendables para esto...



Gracias !


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 7, 2013)

buenas  gente como estan les cuento deasrme la bomba  y no quise tocarla no tengo fotos de cuando la desarme por que mi celu estan viejo como yo.... me fui al taller de un amigo y de paso para que el pegara una mirada y no quise tocarla pero encontre otra solucion.... compre una valvula y se la voy a poner delante de la bomba aguanta mas de 8 bar ..... se ve bastante gauchita y en cuanto al consumo de mi bomba  fue como la prueba del cañito y el manometro normal...... me explico funcionamiento vacia ocon griserina 1,8 a 2 amp y  3,2 bar de precion  de alli en mas empieza a hace fuerza( se escucha como se empieza a "frenar") y luego el consumo  de amperes empieza a subir(esto es a causa de que el circuito esta cerrado  pero no quiere decir que no levante mas precion llego a los 6bar pero hace fuerza y tenia miedo de romperla por eso la paramos ...probamos como cuatro o cinco veces.... estonces  decdidi comprar la valvula es para gasoil y me costo 37 pesos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 7, 2013)

*Pensando los problemas sobre el vaporizador:*
El calor que podría transferirse al gabo, el tamaño, 
que se pueda cambiar fácil la resistencia, que esté al alcance de todos, etc. 
Se me ocurrió esto y espero sus opiniones 





Y pasen por aquí que hay bombas interesantes
http://www.directindustry.es/prod/diener-precision-pumps/mini-y-microbombas-de-piston-a-la-medida-22319-50417.html


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 7, 2013)

que es eso? un piston?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 7, 2013)

alex2040r.... ya te dijimos que aluminio...... no.........  tiene que mantener la temperatura y es complejo para todos fundir aluminio


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 7, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> alex2040r.... ya te dijimos que aluminio...... no.........  tiene que mantener la temperatura y es complejo para todos fundir aluminio


Solo se me ocurrió porque un pistón todos pueden conseguirlo, se calienta rápido, aguanta un montón y es fácil de perforar...
Hay un chico en el barrio que se dedica a la metalúrgica y me dijo que ya no funde aluminio por el momento, está más para reparar maquinarias agrícolas y fabricar a medida cabreadas, canaletas y demás para la construcción de galpones y viviendas.
Me comentó que una vez hicieron esto, un bloque de aluminio con cañerías de cobre, para que no se fundan los cañitos los rellenaron con tierra húmeda. Del resto no sabe, porque solo le encargaron hacer el bloque vaporizador.

Conclusión: Funciona, también le pusieron resistencias industriales antes de volcar al molde y si miras los comprados vienen así, pero recubiertos para que no se enfríen tan rápido.




Mi otra idea era usar una camisa de cilindro, pero es muy dura como para trabajarla.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 7, 2013)

HOLA si esa es una serpentina para maquina de humo.....es el repuesto de la z80 ..... no funciona bien el sistema........ se quema seguido ¿¿¿averrigua por que???


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 7, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ...es el repuesto de la z80
> ... no funciona bien el sistema ... se quema seguido
> ¿¿¿averrigua por que???


Por ser de aluminio tiene que calentar más veces, trabaja mucho al pepe y la resistencia tiene una vida útil corta?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 7, 2013)

alex2040r...... mira .....  yo estoy aperendiendo aca pero te cuento que rompi muchas cosas con esto de la maquina.... probe con cuarzo...resistencia de calefones ... resitencia de caloventores.. en ladrillo refractario ... en ceramica.....en fin..monton de plata quemada y tirada (no me sobra..pero tanpoco me arrepiento) aprendi y me gusta pero quiero fabricar algo que todos puedan y que no se rompa mi calentador estuvo mas de cuatro dias andando sin parar  o sea calentaba y paraba.... y asi susesivamente !!!! y sige funcionando todavia¡¡¡.....se que las resistencias van a durar un monton porque estan en serie o sea resiben 220v a travez de dos y no de una... en cuanto a la temperatura la mantiene bastante bien pero ademas pienso ponerle fibra de vidrio,envolverla en aluminio y sobre eso la cinta de teflon todo eso es  idea magistral de djwash......


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 8, 2013)

Hola, siguiendo buscando más rendimiento releo la wiki, 
busco y encuentro esta tabla, sería algo así según comprendo:
"*Los metales que más tardan en calentarse, más tiempo conservan el calor*"

 ¿Quién no ha fundido plomo o estaño? se enfría rápido...
Vamos al tema de cocinar, los embases de acero tardan mucho en perder el calor, todos nos hemos quemado varias veces 

Espero que esta tabla y ejemplos simples sirvan para quienes tengan dudas a la hora de elegir el material principal para su vaporizador 




 Si tenemos el caño de acero o zinc, le colocamos fijas las resistencias (de plancha u horno eléctrico) en la pared interior y rellenamos con arena (óxido de silicio, la transparente) ¿mantendrá más el calor, que dejando ese espacio con aire?

Aún no puedo conseguir de estas resistencias para hornos ._.
http://www.industriasrecal.com.ar/resistencias-blindadas.html


----------



## djwash (Ene 8, 2013)

Para hacer el serpentin de oro, platino o plata habria que vender un riñon para pagarlo...

Plomo ademas de ser toxico es muy blando, estaño tambien es blando y dificil conseguir un caño de estos materiales...

El acero es dificil de trabajar si a idea es hacer un espiral...

Cobre, bronce, laton, aluminio son los materiales ideales, caños de cobre/bronce y aluminio se consiguen en cualquier ferreteria o local de refrigeracion, muchos tenemos pedazos tirados por ahi que quien sabe de donde salieron, cocinas viejas tienen caños de aluminio, heladeras tienen muchos caños de cobre/bronce, ademas estos materiales se pueden soldar de ser necesario, son faciles de trabajar, y en caso de romperse se puede reparar con poco o nada de dinero.

Las maquinas de humo comerciales tienen alimunio y caño de cobre/bronce, como ya lo explique antes, las resistencias vienen dentro del nucleo de aluminio, y el "serpentin" puede ser una varilla roscada de aluminio como la de esta foto:






Tendo la misma maquina y la he desarmado para destapar el serpentin o vaporizador, se sacan ambos tapones de bronce y se saca la varilla roscada que esta dentro, se limpian los residuos (material duro color rosa/rojo claro) y se vuelve a armar.

O un caño de cobre/bronce enrollado alrededor del nucleo de aluminio que tiene las resistencias.

No hay mucho que pensar, solo salir a recorrer locales para encontrar la mejor resistencia que se pueda, que facilite el montaje y que no sea tan cara, luego el vaporizador...


Me regalaron una maquina de humo que hace mucho que no funciona, tiene un vaporizador enorme como de 25 cm, en estos dias la desarmo para ver si se puede poner en servicio nuevamente...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 8, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Para hacer el serpentin de oro, platino o plata habria que vender un riñon para pagarlo...
> 
> Plomo ademas de ser toxico es muy blando, estaño tambien es blando y dificil conseguir un caño de estos materiales...
> 
> El acero es dificil de trabajar si a idea es hacer un espiral...



._. Amigo interpretaste mal, la tabla es solo para comparar, y esos primeros 3 en la lista
son pésimos para esta aplicación por muchas razones.

El acero no es para el serpentín, es para la base del vaporizador con el objetivo de que acumule calor y lo conserve, para el espiral ya está claro que lo mejor es el cañito de cobre por su facilidad de modelar y no es tan caro si compramos pocos metros. 

Mi idea es colocar la/s resistencia/s de forma tal de que si se quemaran se puedan cambiar en forma rápida, 
sin tener que desarmar todo, por eso creo que es mejor colocarla/s por dentro, aparte quedarán más templadas.


----------



## djwash (Ene 8, 2013)

Busca este tipo de resistencias:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=r...4BQ&biw=1280&bih=636&sei=CWHsUOjDOrKN0QG63IFY

Busca un bloque de aluminio o cobre en lo posible cilindrico, has una perforacion lo mas exacta posible e inserta la resistencia en el bloque, puedes colocar alguna pasta o conductor de calor para las imperfecciones, y listo ya tienes tu nucleo.

Toma un pedazo de cuerda mas o menos del mismo diametro del caño de cobre/bronce, enroscala alrededor del nucleo y sabras cuanto caño necesitas.

Para facilitar el contacto con el nucleo, deberas darle al caño una forma placa al manos de un lado, posiblemente calentandolo a mas de 200º para hacerlo mas manejable, y aplastarlo con un caño como si estuvieras usando un bolillo de pan, o puedes fabricarte tu propia aplastadora de caño con dos rulemanes y un poco de ingenio.

NOTA: Si optas por calentarlo es mejor usar guantes y que el caño sea mas largo de lo necesario, lo calientas en el medio y lo manejas desde los extremos.

Una vez que el caño tenga forma, deberas llenarlo con agua con detergente y congelarlo toda la noche, apenas lo sacas del freezer empiezas a enrollarlo alrededor del nucleo, esto es para que no se quiebre, al estar lleno de hielo se evita que el caño colapse, una vez que se derrita el hielo sigues con la construccion.

NOTA: no es necesario congelarlo si el caño no fue aplastado.

Solo queda envolver el invento con lana de vidrio y cinta de teflon, tal vez papel de aluminio en alguna parte...

Si aun crees que puedes incrementar el rendimiento unas 10 veces (?) puedes usar un material de relleno en donde creas necesario que se conduzca mejor el calor, pero no lo veo necesario realmente, aunque se usen materiales como tu dices "poco favorables" como el aluminio, o no uses acero, al envolver todo con lana y teflon queda aislado el calor, como en una cocina, la unica forma que salga masivamente es a travez del humo.

En fin, estoy trabajando y se me ocurrieron estas cosas, asi haria mas o menos una maquina casera, en el transcurso de estos pasos si los sigues te toparas con algunos inconvenientes, ya que el uso de estas maquinas "hagalo usted mismo" no sera profesional ni industrial, no hay porque complicarse la vida en soluciones sofisticadas, caras y que lleven mucho tiempo, materiales costosos, dificiles de conseguir y trabajar y que de beneficiarnos solo nos daran un par de segundos mas de humo, esto es simple, y los problemas se resolveran con mas inteligencia que $$$...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 8, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Si aun crees que puedes incrementar el rendimiento unas 10 veces (?) puedes usar un material de relleno en donde creas necesario que se conduzca mejor el calor, pero no lo veo necesario realmente, aunque se usen materiales como tu dices "poco favorables" como el aluminio, o no uses acero, al envolver todo con lana y teflon queda aislado el calor, como en una cocina, la unica forma que salga masivamente es a travez del humo.


No  yo solo pregunté si era bueno rellenar con arena.
En cuanto al aluminio en ningún momento lo critiqué, mira más atrás que quise utilizar un pistón y fue *locodelafonola* que dijo que no servía 

Explícame lo de la cinta de teflón, cómo es será algo así como el amianto? porque solo conozco el teflón que se utiliza para instalaciones de agua potable.

Con respecto a las resistencias  esas son las que más busco, hoy llamé a casas de electricidad de ciudades vecinas y ni siquiera tienen de hornos eléctricos, tampoco termostatos ._. seguiré consultando.

La bomba  en las electromecánicas tienen de 2 o 3 bares, chinas  a la tardecita paso por el ingeniero en diesel que iba a traer de 5/6 bares para las 4x4 y me las iba a mostrar sin compromiso, ya vi una que tenía de 4bares y es más grande de lo que imaginaba  de unos 28cm, ¿es necesaria de esa presión o cuánto?


----------



## djwash (Ene 8, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> Explícame lo de la cinta de teflón, cómo es será algo así como el amianto? porque solo conozco el teflón que se utiliza para instalaciones de agua potable.



Cinta de teflon comun y silvestre, de la blanca, la mas ancha que consigas...






Y lo del aluminio, todo bien, esto son ideas nomas, en el medio del trabajo se me ocurren muchas cosas que poco tienen que ver con lo que estoy haciendo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2013)

el teflon de instalaciones de agua,,,,hay uno mas ancho y reforzado que usan los plomeros,ese aguantan lo mas bien como 270 grados ,creo que le llaman teflón de alta temperatura y no se si aguantan mas temperatura hee


----------



## djwash (Ene 8, 2013)

No importa mucho al temperatura, con la cinta de teflon blanca sobra, ya que entre esta y el vaporizador debe ir un colchon de lana de vidrio...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 9, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el teflon de instalaciones de agua,,,,hay uno mas ancho y reforzado que usan los plomeros,ese aguantan lo mas bien como 270 grados ,creo que le llaman teflón de alta temperatura y no se si aguantan mas temperatura hee


Hola, pregunté por ese y nadie lo conoce, solo me ofrecen el común y otro que le llaman alta densidad que es más grueso. Igual voy a utilizar cualquiera y luego cinta aisladora.

Tema bomba sigo en la nada, no sé qué problema tuvo con el viajante el mecánico que me iba a conseguir. Y voy a la misma pregunta que hice antes ¿Es necesario una bomba de 6bares, no es mucho? Estaba pensando en una de clorador que tal vez la consiga en una casa de materiales.

Resistencias tubulares blindadas tampoco tuve suerte, y de MercadoLibre no hablemos, me sale más caro el flete que la compra 



Este es mi soporte para el vaporizador, un pedazo de tramo de torre de comunicaciones (destruida por un tornado) abandonado desde el 2001, porque el seguro no alcanzó a cargar todo en el camión. Según tengo entendido es de aleación de acero con galvanizado (es duro rompí la hoja de cierra al cortarlo) 

Mi idea es en el interior de ese tubo colocar el serpentín y en su interior colocar un núcleo de aluminio o hierro, cortado a la mitad para colocarle resistencias de plancha que es lo que consigo hasta en la farmacia. Escucho consejos.



Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 9, 2013)

hola como estas alex2040r ...... esta buena la idea ..... pero para tenener una idea y ayudarte ¿¿¿¿ en que es la medida cmts o mm ????  te paso una un dibujo de como es mi despiese asi te das una idea ..... y la bomba..... consegui una como la mia...... que la precion sea hasta donde sea....... que la valvulita soluciona el problema se la pones a cualquier bomba ...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 9, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿ en que es la medida cmts o mm ????


Son milímetros  se me pasó por alto aclararlo antes de subir el gráfico. Y de largo tiene unos 22cm.

Ya no podré hacer el embutido del cobre -.-' no me entra todo en los 37mm y eso que a las resistencias las voy a cortar a la mitad (solo el aislante) rotarla 180° una mitad, para que me quede más larga y de unos 25mm de ancho, luego prensarlas al núcleo o la parte interna del caño como lo hiciste tú, el problema es que quiero que sea desarmable sin tener que sacar el serpentín para cambiarla cuando se joda.

La otra que se me ocurre es colocar el serpentín por dentro y la resistencia apoyarla por fuera del caño y apretarla con chapa y abrazaderas, luego cubrirlo con la fibra.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 9, 2013)

como estas....  alex2040r.... a ver si no me equivoco  el caño es de 2"..pulgads ( igual que el mio y si miras el dibujo... mi serpentin va entre las varillas roscadas ... para desarmarlo y sacar el serpentin.... solo se saca una varilla la otra mantiene el conjunto armado.... o sea sale por el lado donde retiraste la varilla .... si lo ves te das cuenta como........pasame las medidas y el tipo de resistenci que vas a usar...... vamos....vamos.. haciendo que te ayudo................


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 9, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> como estas....  alex2040r.... a ver si no me equivoco  el caño es de 2"..pulgads ( igual que el mio y si miras el dibujo... mi serpentin va entre las varillas roscadas ... para desarmarlo y sacar el serpentin.... solo se saca una varilla la otra mantiene el conjunto armado.... o sea sale por el lado donde retiraste la varilla


¿No sería mejor dejar el caño del medio solo, sobre este las resistencias, después el serpentín y por último el otro caño? para que queden emitiendo calor al tubo central y al serpentín que tiene que estar caliente todo el tiempo posible. ¿Se achatará el cobre? yo no creo por la cantidad de vueltas tiene es mucha superficie de apoyo.
Algunas casas de materiales ya están abriendo, mañana paso y compro lo que consiga para ir probando, tema de resistencias "voy a utilizar de plancha de ropa" de las otras no hay.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 9, 2013)

alex2040r  en mi caso no se puede ...no hermanan bien los caños por eso los corte y aplaste.... tambien porque nesesito espacio para apretar las tuercas que estan en el interior y la barrilla roscada lo atraviesa ... en el tuyo no se.... habria que probar .... y ver como hermanan.....total uno si o si lo nesesitas cortar al medio y ese lo podes probar como hermana con otro igual sin cortar ...... y trata de conseguir las resistencias que tienen cinta de bronce con agujero par tornillo..... que no sean de mas de 5y medio centrimetros de ancho asi te sobra un centimetro de cada lado del caño.... te entran dos en el circulo interno


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 9, 2013)

Ok, gracias ¿y en cuanto a los cables que le agregaste a las resistencias son de alta temperatura o compraste espaguetis especiales?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 9, 2013)

una vez que tengas las resis vemos el espagueti y si en el calentador lleva alta temperatura,,,, el cable es siliconado que viene para dicroica


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola, las imágenes dicen más que las palabras 

Cable me vendieron siliconado 1x1,5mm - 300/500v - y dice 180° me comentaron los dueños del local que lo utilizan para las estufas vela de cuarzo.

¿Qué aislante me recomiendan para alta temperatura que sea flexible, tipo papel? porque la mica de las resistencias es muy rígida y se va a quebrar, a parte que debo aislar la salida de los terminales que saldrán de los tubos galvanizados.

Con la primer foto creo que ya se dan cuenta cuando hablaba de pasar el espiral por dentro, quedará haciendo contacto contra el tubo de zinc que estará a una temperatura muy alta.

El tubo gas central aún tengo que cortarlo a la misma medida que los demás (20cm) y quitarle el recubrimiento, me quedarán unos 6mm de aire ¿qué medida de cañito de cobre me recomiendan 1/4?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 10, 2013)

hola amigo...ya veo que estuvistes trabajando....... y tranquilo.... nadie nos apura....bueno esta perfecto los caños hernanan mejor que los mios ...... ahora tenemos que ver como sujetamos las resistencias y apretamos las mismas ¿¿¿¿ pensaste como apretarlas.. que idea tenes vos???. y para las resistencias vas a tener que conseguir espagueti alta temperatura ..... para eso te vas con una resistencia al comercio y medis que entre la chapita de bronce.... con una tira sobra y queda para protejer los cables......  la otra es que tus resistencias no tienen agujero central ..(lo pintado verde ) pero con paciencia y cuidado puede hacerce...... te dejo una foto de las mias como para que te des cuenta lo del espagueti ese es uno comun no de alta temperatura pero asi tome la medidad.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 10, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo...ya veo que estuvistes trabajando....... y tranquilo.... nadie nos apura....bueno esta perfecto los caños hernanan mejor que los mios ...... ahora tenemos que ver como sujetamos las resistencias y apretamos las mismas ¿¿¿¿ pensaste como apretarlas.. que idea tenes vos???. y para las resistencias vas a tener que conseguir espagueti alta temperatura ..... para eso te vas con una resistencia al comercio y medis que entre la chapita de bronce.... con una tira sobra y queda para protejer los cables......  la otra es que tus resistencias no tienen agujero central ..(lo pintado verde ) pero con paciencia y cuidado puede hacerce...... te dejo una foto de las mias como para que te des cuenta lo del espagueti ese es uno comun no de alta temperatura pero asi tome la medidad.



Hola locodelafonola y participantes del tema 

Para apretar los tubos con las resistencias, abrazaderas de escape de coche





Y luego de cubrir con la lana de vidrio y el teflón se podría usar esta (puede ser casera a medida) para fijar el conjunto al gabinete





No consigo boquilla de quemador de cocina para colocar en la punta del cañito y se me ocurre un tornillo de bronce que enrosque y luego hacerle un agujero ¿de cuánto tiene que ser para que tenga presión, y no escupa líquido, pero tampoco frene mucho la salida?
Agradecería si alguien puede poner una imagen de como se ven los que han utilizado uds

Sé que soy muy vueltero (gracias por bancarme)
Saludos colegas, nos estamos leyendo


----------



## djwash (Ene 10, 2013)

En un local de repuestos de motos o autos pide picos para carburador, son iguales a los de cocina, la medida que traen las maquinas es mas o menos 100 en pico de nafta, pero el pico es para que largue el humo con presión, pero el liquido debe vaporizarse completamente antes de llegar al pico...


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 10, 2013)

tranquilo alex vamos por partes..... dijo el descuartizador.....por partes......... primero hagamos funcionar el calentador y que no tenga problemas y despues .... no fijamos en lo otro ....con el pico yo tego una idea ¡¡¡¡¡ y es calefaccionado!!!!! me gusta lo de la abrazadera de escape  pero lo haria asi que te parese y de paso queda para soporte del calentador            ............ PD:  yo tengo que salir ahora pero me conecto mas tarde y te leo


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 10, 2013)

A las abrazaderas ya las compre en una electromecánica $25 las 2, son iguales a la que publiqué arriba. Lo que dices de apoyar, se me ocurre colocar papel adamite (según dice aguanta 120°) del lado de las mitades que aprietan para que el calor se proyecte solo hacia adentro.

Todavía tengo que ver que aislante flexible consigo para reemplazar la mica de las resistencias porque no me convence su flexibilidad y si las corto por la mitad que quedará expuesta la unión.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 10, 2013)

hola alex yo te decia porque el agujero del medio facilita su doblado ..pero no habria problena con el material no hace falta que cambies nada solo habria que sacar los remaches y sostenerla con cinta escoh... una vez que este apretada .si se quema la cinta no importa no le hace nada..... lo remaches van a molestar para que ermane con la superficie del caño  y si abria que cortar hasta el circulo rojo dejar un centimetro y seguir el corte hasta la punta ...solo corte si sacar nada


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 10, 2013)

Ok, mañana viajo a otra ciudad a ver si consigo una bomba a costo razonable y de unos 4bares, el cañito de cobre, termostato y espaguetis.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 10, 2013)

bueno yo te diria que compres la bomba y los espaguetis que el cañito ya veremos la medida y el largo como te dijo djwash con un cable o la soguita..sacas el largo pero hay que ver como queda el calentador y el termostato uno de plancha comun anda que tenga el regulador en el centro  donde va puesta la perilla con eso joya


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 10, 2013)

Sí de plancha tengo guardados por ahí, unos 3.
Si no saco mal el cálculo sería:
20cm / 6mm aproximados del canito 1/4" me da 34 redondeando.
34 vueltas por 10cm que me da maso menos el contorno.
Tendría que comprar 4mts para que no me falte, igual lo que me sobre siempre para algo se ocupa.
Termostato ¿son 2 uno NC para la resistencia y otro NA para la bomba no?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 11, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> En un local de repuestos de motos o autos pide picos para carburador, son iguales a los de cocina, la medida que traen las maquinas es mas o menos 100 en pico de nafta, pero el pico es para que largue el humo con presión, pero el liquido debe vaporizarse completamente antes de llegar al pico...


Excelente idea y si vamos al caso son iguales, 
me hiciste recordar cuando desarmé el carburador de mi moto para limpiar los chicler.



Y para aislante encontré este film (Kapton tipo FN) pero no creo conseguirlo, a guanta hasta 400°C 
http://www.era-relmo.com/web/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45:aislamient..


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 11, 2013)

hola alex2040r lo del termostato es uno solo y el problema lo solucione con un rele de 220v             .......  que alli van los contactos de la bomba........................................................ lo del pico lo solucione con esto  la salidad tiene mas o menos 1,5mm de diametro y la union del caño con la boquilla es con porcelana fria o poxilina yo uso porcelana por que aqui en mi casa  mi hermana realiza artesanias..... tambien van conectadas a 220v en la foto falta el cable porque voy aponer el siliconado.(EDITO PERDON) ..... viendo el mensaje me di cuenta que no explique de donde era ....es una pistolita de silicona para barritas de 6 mm de diametro que viene para manualidades es china y me costo 12 pesos.....Ver el archivo adjunto 86048Ver el archivo adjunto 86439


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 12, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola alex2040r lo del termostato es uno solo y el problema lo solucione con un rele de 220v...  que alli van los contactos de la bomba... lo del pico lo solucione con una pistolita de silicona para barritas de 6 mm


Sí ya lo habías comentado la otra vez, solo pensaba en el chicler porque es fácil sacarlo para limpiar si se tapara con residuos y queda igualito al poco de las máquinas compradas, aún no lo compré porque no tengo aún la medida del cañito de cobre. Me tiraron que vale algo de $6 con medida "100" como recomendó *djwash*

Aislante (es para evitar que el calor pase al tubo de afuera) no conseguí nada 
y pensaba en "Carton Comprimido TESNIT Libre de Amianto"
http://www.juntasgandul.es/pdf/ba-gl.pdf
http://www.juntasgandul.es/pdf/ba-r.pdf
http://www.juntasgandul.es/pdf/bam-6000.pdf
Tienen aguante de 350°C sin exposición a químicos o gases, creo que es perfecto.

Espagueti conseguí este en mi laburo, pero mi jefe no me garantiza que aguante 300°
porque según él adentro es de hilo de algodón cubierto por silicona.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 12, 2013)

alex como estas   ...no el tubo de afuera se tiene que usar como disipador tanbien si no se quema la resistencia el espagueti creo que no va afuncionar esde nylon ..pero proba con un pedacito  al fuego.. ya te voy a sacar una foto de los dos espaugetis y ves la diferencia.....


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 12, 2013)

Un dato, el termocontraíble que usamos he leído que dice 125° así que tampoco alcanza. 



Hola *locodelafonola* ¿así hiciste tú conexión?
Al espagueti ese lo devolví porque ni siquiera era del diámetro.



Mis pequeños avances, he pulido un poco los tubos, el problema es que por el galvanizado 
tiene textura verrugosa, creo que tendré que pulirlo un poco más con el dremel.
http://www.image-share.com/upload/1994/190.jpg
http://www.image-share.com/upload/1994/191.jpg
http://www.image-share.com/upload/1994/192.jpg

Y en las casas de repuestos para coche no he conseguido nada para 350° lo máximo que tienen es para 120° 
Creo que la mayoría al menos Argentinos conocen Gualeguaychú, me quedé frío cuando en la casa más recomendada por mecánicos me dijeron "lo más grande que tengo es 1bar" 
Pregunto en otra y me dicen que china sin marca $480 y una buena $590 ambas de unos 3,5bares 
pero no me dan garantía porque son repuestos eléctricos y según ellos se viven quemando 
Estoy complicado, ayer viajando de una ciudad a otra, en total me recorrí unos 15km a pie y otros 150km en micro  no puedo creer que viva en una zona donde ni siquiera tengan para venderte un termostato, es una vergüenza. Voy a seguir cacharreando hasta dar con lo que necesito  no puedo rendirme siendo amante del DIY.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 12, 2013)

a todo esto.. creo que no termino de entender... para qué es eso que estás buscando que necesita bancar 350º? tiene que soportar esa temperatura y además ser aislante eléctrico? si es así, podes emplear grillón o teflon. En las casas de metales no ferrosos lo venden, sino en las casas grandes de materiales eléctricos.


----------



## djwash (Ene 12, 2013)

La verdad todavia no entiendo que es lo que quieren aislar...

Les cuento que desarme la maquina de humo que me dieron y le saque el vaporizador, tenia las resistencias quemadas, las comprare nuevas, vere si la bomba anda y si no tambien nueva, a ver si la hago andar, el gabinete lo dejare pelado y lo voy a pintar, cables y tornillos nuevos para que quede impecable...

Dejo fotos del vaporizador y de otro vaporizador que encontre hoy entre mis cosas, lo que no encuentro es una maquina de humo de las mas chicas que me regalaron tambien hace un tiempo, con la bomba rota...

El mas grande es el de la maquina grande, el otro no se de donde salio...


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 12, 2013)

hola.... alex y dj glenn ... si es correctola conexion es asi.es perfecto .............una cosa por favor..trata de subir las fotos y los esquemas  al foro  haci queda para el uso de los demas como guia..por que si  la borrran  del servidor  quedan los espacios en blanco y nadie entiende nada....... yo ya resubi algunas tuyas ..... si pero por lo que pude ver el caño y las tapas estan perfectas la mia no tiene nada  caño solo y la bomba comprela por mercado libre es igual ala mia y con envia te sale 200 pesos mas o menos ( y viene con valvula)


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 12, 2013)

Ahí está sin remaches y cortadas las puntas, encintado y prensado 
pero no me convence sin aislante, me queda muy expuesto a tener una pérdida.







PD: El server no me permite subir las imágenes por el peso y de 2x2 no tiene gracia porque no se ve nada  
igual cuando termine pienso hacer un video del montaje y funcionamiento, lo cuelgo en youtube y lo linkeo acá.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 12, 2013)

hola alex ..la verdadad no entiendo el motivo del aislante..pero bueno si vos queres asi esta todo bien ..viendo tus fotos me di cuenta de un detalle y paso a mostrarte las mias. sives la primera foto veras que la resitencia esta desarmada.... aislante superior ( ese tenia unas ranuras por donde pasaba la chapita de bronce ) la del medio que contiene la resistencia en si y el aislante inferior.....   si ves la tercera foto veras que la pegue con sinta escoch a la inferior luego aplaste las chapitas de bronce y pegue la superior o sea no salen por las ranuras originales...sino que quedan en medio del aislante en la segunda ves como queda el espagueti de perfil y esa cinta que se ve es el ancho que yo use ( el espagueties comun no es el que yo le puse)  tambien tenes la foto de los dos el mas oscuro y amarillento es el alta temperatura ............ PD :no entiendo el tamaño de tus fotos  si permite 1024x1024 pixel sino usa un programa que se llama xnviev que es gratuito y convierte todos los formatos y tamaños


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 12, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> pegue con sinta escoch a la inferior luego aplaste las chapitas de bronce y pegue la superior o sea no salen por las ranuras originales...sino que quedan en medio del aislante en la segunda ves como queda el espagueti de perfil y esa cinta que se ve es el ancho que yo use... el mas oscuro y amarillento es el alta temperatura.
> PD :no entiendo el tamaño de tus fotos  si permite 1024x1024 pixel sino usa un programa que se llama xnviev que es gratuito y convierte todos los formatos y tamaños


Se entiende todo perfecto gracias 

Yo utilizo Photoshop, tengo que bajarle la calidad a las fotos para que pesen menos y me deje subirlas


----------



## josemi95 (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola buenas ,expongo mi proyecto de forma resumida y mi principal duda.
La idea es hacer un scanner de iluminación para fiestas y esas cosas para el control de color de las luces tengo una bombila led RGB con mando a distancia y funcion autonoma pero necesito poner dos servomotores uno en horizontal y otro en vertical para que muevan el el espejo que hara que la luz se mueva. Mi principal duda es la siguiente: sabeis de algun ciscuito que se venda ya fabricado para el control de 2 o 3 servomotores, los que he visto son controlados desde el pc o por radiofrecuencia, pero no me sirven porque lo que me interesa es dejar una serie de movimientos programados y que se repitan siempre de igual manera, en resumen un controlador de servomotores programable y automatico de antemano mil gracias.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 13, 2013)

josemi95 dijo:


> Hola buenas ,expongo mi proyecto de forma resumida y mi principal duda.
> La idea es hacer un scanner de iluminación para fiestas y esas cosas para el control de color de las luces tengo una bombila led RGB con mando a distancia y funcion autonoma pero necesito poner dos servomotores uno en horizontal y otro en vertical para que muevan el el espejo que hara que la luz se mueva.


Lo que necesitas es un controlador para motores paso a paso con pic, la mayoría para cambiar la programación necesitará que lo conectes a una pc, a menos que tenga un teclado con pantalla lcd para cargar los datos directamente. U otra opción sería lo anterior pero con control de tiempos programables con timers mediante potenciómetros.
Si no le haces a la electrónica busca con estos datos en webs de tú zona para comprarlo, y si te interesaría montarlo tú mismo hay muchos circuitos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/controladora-motores-pap-sin-pc-14781/

Espero haberte orientado, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 13, 2013)

Hay una opción simple... ya que estás usando servomotores, podes usar un probador de servos para controlar el motor... no es muy económico, pero es lo más simple... yo estoy probando diferentes opciones como puente h para controlar el sentido de giro de un motor dc... pero para controlar la velocidad ya debemos pensar en pwm, que si todo es automático puede estar gobernado por el nivel de audio (el mejor efecto es durante un blackout)... mi idea no es sólo tener un equipo que "baile", sino que tenga la posibilidad de ser usado como seguidor... nada dmx... sólo algo simple...

Tengo un par de equipos audiorítmicos funcionando, los compré hace rato, pero tienen todos los ic borrados... ultimamente se me está prendiendo la lamparita con estos asuntos... de modo que con paciencia asumo que podré identificarlos... no se si todos... pero al menos asumir que hacen y en cualquier caso reemplazarlos... mi gran problema es de tiempo... pero ya me dedicaré... por suerte tengo dos placas de más (que se pueden asumir como repuesto ya que se conectan en un único zócalo... muy práctico) por lo que no necesito desarmar los dos que tengo en marcha.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 13, 2013)

hola josemi95  bienvenido al post bueno s imal norecuerdo aqui ya se armo un efecto de led tri color lo hizo djwash..... y el escaner tambien estan es este post mi recomendacion es que te leas todo el post ...pero me vas a decir que son 2106 comentarios pero bueno ..te puedo asegurar que vas a encontrar mucho mas de lo que buscas..... los circuitos impresos de los controladores  estan aca.....  creo que tanbien zbola1 hizo uno muy bueno  y elllos te van a dar una mano..estoy muy seguro de eso....o no amigo alex???.... pero lee el post .... fijate por lo que te decidis y te ayudo


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 13, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola josemi95  bienvenido al post
> ...mi recomendacion es que te leas todo el post
> ...pero me vas a decir que son 2106 comentarios pero bueno
> ...te puedo asegurar que vas a encontrar mucho mas de lo que buscas
> ...


Totalmente de acuerdo, más de 2000 comentarios no son nada si nos centramos en todos los conocimientos que obtenemos y la calidez social con que cuenta este foro  
*locodelafonola* ¿qué termostato tienes funcionando en tú vaporizador actualmente? Si no me equivoco uno de plancha corta a los 210°C máximo y el ideal sería a 270°C pero al menos para salir de paso y hacer las pruebas me conformo.

Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 13, 2013)

hola alex2040r si es uno de plancha comun pero si te fijas en el termostato que posteaste vos ( que yo marque despues con una flecha post #2091) vas aver un tornillito.bueno de alli se regula el aumento de temperatura ( en ese creo que es desenroscando o sea hacia arriba) pero si queres tener una regulacion presisa  tenes que medirla ( yo use un termometro de caldera) ..... yo creo que original corta 170 o 180 grados..... y si eso de los 270 grados es un dato que me paso dj wash.. y despues lo confime en las pruebas del laboratorio PD: alex un truco que se me paso contarte  ves donde estan las flechitas negras... bueno alli coloque una gotita de poxiran ( una de cada lado luego aprete con un broche de ropa  hasta que seco ) eso es para que no se me salga el espaqueti cuando armo el calentador.... ¡¡¡¡¡me volci tonto hasta que me avive¡¡¡¡


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 14, 2013)

Aún no consigo el espaguetti  solo encontré este trozo de una vieja sandwichera eléctrica, y así es como queda después de aplicarle 2 veces el encendedor, tenemos que tener en claro que la llama directa son al rededor de 1200°C
Probé con otro aislante que me ofrecieron, agarró flama de inmediato, debe ser poliéster así que descartado.
Fastix alta temp. soporta máximo 240°C

¿Alguna otra solución se les ocurre? Para aislar los terminales de salida de las resistencias de plancha de 550 Watts.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2013)

compra un pedacio de cable alta temperatura


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 14, 2013)

tiene razon rey julien........... pero vas a tener que sacar las chapas y colocar el cable al bobinado de resistencia y si queres se puede envolver con teflon de  ploneria.....


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 14, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> compra un pedacio de cable alta temperatura


Tengo uno de 1,5mm que aguanta 180°C pero no puedo hacer el empalme porque tengo que prensar la resistencia y solo salen los terminales, mira las fotos de más arriba


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2013)

corta las chapitas y apretalas con el cable de alta temperatura,luego le pones un poco de teflon,como dijo el locodelafonola,
hasta si lo haces bien prolijo no ase falta poner el teflón,
y no podes prensar la resistencia , le cortas las chapitas,pelas el cable y lo metes adentro ,con la prensada ya van a quedar ajustados los cables ,eso si no lo tironees


----------



## josemi95 (Ene 15, 2013)

Muchas gracias , buscare en el post haber si encuentro lo que me deciis tambien he pensado que alomejor con un arduino uno podria solucionarme la vida aunque no lo tengo seguro, porque puedo programarlo para elmovimiento de los servos pero nose si se puede conectar un detector de audio que a la vez me maneje los servos.. creo que me estoy metiendo en camisa de 11 balas..



Otra pregunta que tengo que no es de diseño sino mas bien para que me aconsejeis. tengo dos altavoces de 2 vias de 300w max a 8 ohmios y quiero comprar un amplificador cual me aconsejais porque no se los vatios rms que tiene y aun sabieldolo que se deben amplificar hasta el tope de los rms o hasta los vatios maximos?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 15, 2013)

*Atención*
Cuidado con el teflón, si pueden evitarlo mejor, o informense bien para tener la precaución y cuidados antes de emplearlo!

Teflón (PTFE) Politetrafluoroetileno:
…es también un gran aislante eléctrico y sumamente flexible, no se altera por la acción de la luz y es capaz de soportar temperaturas desde -270°C (3,15 K) hasta *270 °C* (543,15 K), momento en que puede empezar a agrietarse y producir vapores tóxicos.

PD: No he conseguido otro espagueti que el termocontraible.
¿Cuál será la temperatura en los terminales de salida de las resistencias de plancha?
Me entra la duda porque las borneras de las planchas son de baquelita...


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 15, 2013)

hola alex viendo tu pregunta desarme mi calefactor (lo estoy montandoen el gabinete). y te saque unas fotos bueno para que veas tiene teflon en el interior del espageti y la temperatuara que llega es mas o menos 220 o240 grados fijate estubo mas de cuaro dias andando sin parar y asi se ve hoy....  no larga mas humo  por ningun lado (lo hizo solo la primera vez  despues nunca mas).... espero que te sirva      PD: fijate que se ve el puente de las dos resistencias y esta protejido con espagueti comun


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 15, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola alex viendo tu pregunta desarme mi calefactor (lo estoy montandoen el gabinete). y te saque unas fotos bueno para que veas tiene teflon en el interior del espageti y la temperatuara que llega es mas o menos 220 o240 grados fijate estubo mas de cuaro dias andando sin parar y asi se ve hoy....  no larga mas humo  por ningun lado (lo hizo solo la primera vez  despues nunca mas).... espero que te sirva
> PD: fijate que se ve el puente de las dos resistencias y esta protejido con espagueti comun


Sí, me es de gran ayuda, ahora ya tengo idea de cómo solucionar viendo el resultado de tú trabajo.  El espagueti ese amarillo no es de fibra de vidrio, en mi laburo hay y es inflamable, no como el trocito que publiqué más arriba que era de una sandwichera que no había forma de que se quemara.
Si esos espaguetis resisten en contacto al metal, se puede mejorar aislando con unos trocitos de mica, para que no rocen hasta salir fuera del caño  voy a probar y después posteo los resultados.

 Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2013)

yo tampoco consigo esos espaguetis de fibras,los que hay son de esos plásticos(yo los necesitaba para otra cosa)


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 15, 2013)

yo los conseguí en una ferretería industrial  porque en las casas de electricidad no conseguía ( cuando se quema lo amarillo queda de color blanco como el que mostró alex se ve la fibra)  y en la foto se ve la diferencia de uno con el otro acabo de ir a quemar un pedacito para que vean los que les decia es fibra de vidrio..... creo que se nota jejejejeje ....PD.  para que apareciera estuve diez minutos en la llama de la hornilla de la cocina salia humo no se inflama y al sacarlo se apaga enseguida


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 15, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo tampoco consigo esos espaguetis de fibras,los que hay son de esos plásticos(yo los necesitaba para otra cosa)


Amigo te paso estas dos empresas que encontré googleando:
http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/aislantes.html
http://www.aislacion-termica.com.ar/juntas-aislantes/aislantes/productos-de-fibra-ceramica-4.html
Encontré más, pero son de nuestros vecinos de Colombia y México  
ya tendríamos que importar aunque no estaría mal la idea si nos juntamos varios y compramos por mayor.



locodelafonola dijo:


> yo los consegui en una ferreteria industrial  porque en las casas de electricidad no conseguia ( cuando se quema lo amarillo queda de color blanco como el que mostro alex se ve la fibra)  y en la foto se ve la diferencia de uno con el otro, acabo de ir a quemar un pedacito para que vean los que les decia es fibra de vidrio..... creo que se nota jejejejeje ....PD.  para que apareciera estuve diez minutos en la llama de la hornalla de la cosina salia humo no se inflama y al sacarlo se apaga enseguidat


Debes hacer de cuenta que no dije nada  la verdad es el mismo color, 
pero el que tiene mi jefe debe ser una imitación de nylon o poliéster.
 Me has dejado sorprendido, sí es el que tanto busco yo, 
con las otras imágenes me engañé porque trae un recubrimiento más débil 
pero corazón de diamante  me quedaré babeando.
¿Cuánto te cobran la tira o el metro? No sé como lo venden


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 16, 2013)

me costo treinta pesos la tira de un metro y viene por tira ...pero yo ya lo conocia porque es el espagueti que use para arreglar la maquina de vulcanizado de un gomero amigo..¿¿¿¿ creo que eso lo conte ya????..aaaaaaaaaaaaa y pedilo de ¡¡¡¡¡alta temperatura de fibra de vidrio!!!!!  asi se llama o el nombre que le dan


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 16, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> me costo treinta pesos la tira de un metro y viene por tira ...pero yo ya lo conocia porque es el espagueti que use para arreglar la maquina de vulcanizado de un gomero amigo..¿¿¿¿ creo que eso lo conte ya????..aaaaaaaaaaaaa y pedilo de ¡¡¡¡¡alta temperatura de fibra de vidrio!!!!!  asi se llama o el nombre que le dan


 Si ya contaste la anécdota, y creo que está bien el precio de ese espaguetti por sus excelentes propiedades  a mí me ofrecían a la mitad de precio, era obvio que no tenía ni un hilo de vidrio

http://www.aislacion-termica.com.ar/juntas-aislantes/aislantes/empaquetaduras-2.html
Vidrio Grafitado 550°C :babear::babear::babear: quiero de este

Ya compré el cañito de cobre, 4mts de ¿1/4? es 6.3mm, porque el que sigue 7,9mm me parecía muy grueso.

Respecto al pico de salida, aparte de agujerear un tornillo, comprar un chicler, hay otra solución que me dio un conocido que repara calderas, se trata de los picos que vienen para los faroles a kerosene (sol de noche) esas boquillas son hexagonales, en la otra punta roscadas y con un agujerito pequeño que puede agrandarse.

Me tiraron otra idea respecto a la presión de inyección de la glicerina, que al depósito le inyecte aire comprimido con un compresor o inflador. Lo que me hace pensar que como llave habría que poner una electroválvula.
¿Alguien tira una idea?

Como punto de partida pongo de ejemplo un pulverizador de jardín Florabest de LIDL: Capacidad de 2 litros, escala graduada y botón de fijación para pulverización continuada. Admite una presión máxima de 2 bares.

Imaginen agregarle un nanómetro y una válvula eléctrica  creo que es mucho más económico que una bomba. Al menos en mi caso que no consigo y me estafan con los precios, que para colmo no me dan garantía ._.

Espero sus opiniones  saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 16, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> deberas llenarlo con agua con detergente y congelarlo toda la noche, apenas lo sacas del freezer empiezas a enrollarlo alrededor del nucleo, esto es para que no se quiebre, al estar lleno de hielo se evita que el caño colapse


¿En qué ayuda el detergente, es mejor con esta mezcla, que rellenar con arena seca?

Pasa que es muy jodida  la curva que voy a darle al cañito y no quiero que se rompa.
Y por último ¿qué opinan de pasar el espiral por dentro? no sé porqué tengo la idea de que mantendrá mejor el calor  pero bue, mejor escucho la opinión de los aficionados  antes de mandarme una macana.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 16, 2013)

Eso de congelar el tubo es la mejor opción para plegarlo sin que se extrangule.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 16, 2013)

y si........ vas a tener que congelarlo.......... por que la vuelta es muy cerrada y  se te va a quebrar ..... la arena funciona pero tenes que "apretarla" que no quede "floja"  en su interior


----------



## djwash (Ene 16, 2013)

Lo de congelarlo lleno de agua con detergente es un proceso que se usa en algunas industrias, para fabricar no me acuerdo que cosa, para que el caño no colapse o se quiebre en vueltas cerradas, y en general para que mantenga su diametro, es decir, se mantenga redondo...

Como dice el locodelafonola, tambien usan arena, pero no cualquier arena, y se compacta con prensas hidraulicas, asique te conviene congelarlo, ya que no estoy seguro si vas a poder sacar la arena del interior, en cambio, el hielo se derrite tarde o temprano y sale todo...

Tambien cuando el caño ya tiene su forma, vacian el interior y empujan una bolilla de acero por el interior del caño, esto es mas complicado, mejor congelalo...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola 
Después de tanto buscar fui al negocio de un conocido que realiza bobinados y encontró de casualidad el famoso espaguetti de fibra de vidrio, como estaba machacado por cosas que tenía arriba me lo dejó a $10 y me regaló un poco de cinta  me vino de lujo puesto que al espaguetti aunque esté roto en varios lugares tengo que cortarlo 
¿Envuelvo los terminales con la cinta en vez de teflón y luego el espaguetti?

Al cañito lo llené de agua y lo puse al freezer de una vecina, igual tengo desconfianza de que al doblarlo pueda rajarse al quebrarse el hielo, espero que me salga bien como a ustedes.
¿Hay algún secreto en la técnica de doblado, así como esperar que se descongele un poco o al sacarlo lo someto directamente?

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Ene 17, 2013)

Apenas lo sacas del freezer te pones a doblarlo...


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 17, 2013)

sip.apenas lo sacas y ponete guantes mejor.... una por el frio y la otra para que no se te resbale.... ¿¿¿ la cinta la probaste en el fuego???  si es de vidrio es mejor que el teflon..... suerte  que te salga todo perfecto


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola a todos ¿cómo están?
Cuando busco el cañito me doy cuenta que goteaba por lo que no se había congelado el agua y me dije “se va todo a la …” lo hago igual como salga, y me aprendí unos truquitos que les voy a compartir  comenzamos a enrollar como en la figura sobre la forma deseada, las primeras vueltas bien suave porque el caño se va a aplastar ovaladamente, las vueltas que siguen las harán bien juntas y apretadas. Cuando lleguen a la cantidad deseada retiran el espiral y lo colocan a la inversa (ojo el tubo donde lo moldean tiene que ser bien liso para sacarlo con facilidad, yo utilicé un caño de gas cubierto con epoxi) desenroscamos con cuidado tironeando con fuerza pareja el cañito y se irá recuperando a su forma original o casi. Luego volvemos a enrollar esas vueltas bien apretadas y juntas.

Tip: Yo giro las espiras del lado de la morsa como enroscando, nunca giro el caño en vuelta como que fuera piola. Hagan de cuenta que están bobinando “siempre gira el carrete y el hilo de cobre queda tenso” de esa forma les saldrá perfecto.
Y recuerden que si lo hacen despacio y se les ahueva lo pueden enderezar y hacer recuperar la forma circular que tenía al menos a un 98% solo es cuestión de paciencia 
En la punta B que será de entrada al ser una curva complicada la hice una vez y como se iba achatando lo enderecé, luego lo volví a doblar en una curva grande y lo fui cerrando, por último como se ovaló de nuevo le di unos martillazos suaves, el resultado es que la boca de entrada tiene más o menos el 79% de su tamaño original lo que hará que la glicerina entre más lenta.

PD: El espacio que tenía entre ambos caños es de 7,5mm y el cañito de gas es de 6,3mm, creo que tendré que conseguir el interno de un tamaño mayor o suplementar para tener más contacto superficial.

La cinta se quema  así que no tiene tanto aguante como el espaguetti.

Gracias por la ayuda, saludos cordiales


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2013)

tengo unas ideas para el inyectar el liquido a precion,
usar un ''sapito'' ,esas bombitas de agua a 12 volt que tiran agua al parabrisas del automóvil,tienen bastante presión .
usar una bomba de fenshui ,mas económica ''el sapito'', no tiene tanta presión,pero quizás no sea necesaria ,tiene una contra,la bomba hay que cebarla o mantenerla siempre sumergida con liquido(quizas no sea buena idea).
la otra es usar aire ,se puede probar con una bomba aireadora de pecera,son económicas


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 18, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tengo unas ideas para el inyectar el liquido a precion,
> usar un ''sapito'' ,esas bombitas de agua a 12 volt que tiran agua al parabrisas del automóvil,tienen bastante presión .
> usar una bomba de fenshui ,mas económica ''el sapito'', no tiene tanta presión,pero quizás no sea necesaria ,tiene una contra,la bomba hay que cebarla o mantenerla siempre sumergida con liquido(quizas no sea buena idea).
> la otra es usar aire ,se puede probar con una bomba aireadora de pecera,son económicas


Hola Julien, propuse algo de eso _#2123_ y llegué a algo mejor con la opinión de un técnico en refrigeración, usar una garrafa cargada con aire a partir de un inflador o compresor. Para luego inyectarla al contenedor de la glicerina o como decía él también cargar la glicerina en la garrafa antes del aire.
Y tendríamos que colocar una electroválvula para automatizar la máquina para que cuando la serpentina esté templada descargue y al bajar la temperatura corte sola.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-446562614-electrovalvula-de-carga-una-via-90-y-180-para-lavarropas-_JM_
Las de lavarropas son baratas, pero no sé cuanta presión aguanten  en caso contrario habría que conseguir una para GNC

Acá tengo el pico $3,50, es el repuesto de un farol "sol de noche" que enrosca casi perfecto en el cañito gas de 1/4" para agradar la salida me comentaron que se hace con una mecha cuadrada, desconozco como se llame (es como una aguja larga, cuadrada y para agarre tiene un trocito de bronce con forma hexagonal).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2013)

el de lavarropas no se, mucha presión no junta ...
el compresor puede ser a 12 volt esos de autos ,pero solo se los puede hacer funcionar por 15 minutos y luego necesita descansar,pero creo que es mas que suficiente como para llenar de aire la garrafita esa
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-440546317-minicompresor-3-x-1-12v-con-300psi-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-441141743-minicompresor-de-aire12v-inflador-pautosbicimotopelotas-_JM_


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 18, 2013)

por qué lo están complicando tanto?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 18, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> por qué lo están complicando tanto?


En mi caso soy un trabajador con sueldo bajo 
y no consigo bombas de combustibles con precio menor a los $600, ni de calidad y menos con garantía 
Por tanto tengo que recurrir a otra alternativa para no quedarme con el proyecto parado 
de paso reciclo materiales


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 18, 2013)

hola alex2040rcomo va el aparatejo veo que va avansando ...bueno se me ocurrio un par de ideas  para solucionar el problema de la separacion del cañito intermo podes suplementarlo con aluminio de bandejas descartables desarmandolas y cortandolas con cuidado........... y tambien dijiste que tenias un amigo que repara heladeras podes conseguirte un gabinete de congelador (no frezzer) de las heladers viejas es de aluminio y depende del espesor te puede servir para suplementar el cañito............... tambien recuerdo que dijiste que te habian regalado una bombita de lavaparabrisaas ..si tiene poca precion no importa..lo solucionas con  el tipo de valvula que mostre antes eso es suficiente no te hagas problema por la precion la valvula lo compensa...._https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/equipos-iluminacion-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/index103.html#post757496_


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 19, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> En mi caso soy un trabajador con sueldo bajo
> y no consigo bombas de combustibles con precio menor a los $600, ni de calidad y menos con garantía
> Por tanto tengo que recurrir a otra alternativa para no quedarme con el proyecto parado
> de paso reciclo materiales



pero ellocodelafonola no lo había hecho su máquina por mucho menos?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola foreros 

*locodelafonola* yo había pensado en suplementar con papel de bronce 
y se me fueron las ganas cuando me pasaron el costo  $50 el metro por 15cm de ancho aprox.
Cuando vi tú publicación ya había desarmado todo porque al querer estirar las espiras 
me di cuenta al introducirlas, que el interior del caño es irregular y a simple vista no se notaba.
Así que si fracasamos a la primera, mejor seguir el ejemplo de otro compañero  
igual no me arrepiento de haber pifiado, aprendí mucho sobre la maleabilidad del caño de cobre 
y a modelarlo sin necesidad de congelarlo o rellenarlo, es solo técnica que se logra con la práctica.

*DJ_Glenn* En dónde vivo es todo sobrevaluado, lamentablemente la gente es muy ambiciosa 
por eso en mi zona no hay buenos precios y los sueldos son de terror.

A continuación les dejo mis avances, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 20, 2013)

Por mi zona es igual. En las casas de metales no ferrosos podes conseguir las cosas más baratas que en la ferretería... el tubo de cobre en vez de pedirlo en barra lo podes pedir en rollo que es más barato (igual cuesta el doble que el aluminio). He visto que tienen chapa de cobre en rollo, muy delgada... el precio debe estar más o menos en lo que comentas en todos lados ya que hace un tiempo necesité un corte de chapa de aluminio (1 m x 15 cm) y me pareció bastante caro... y eso que suelo comprar tubos de aluminio en cantidad... suelo llevar varios kilos en cada compra y esta chapa no pesaba nada y en proporción fue cara, así que el cobre debe estar más caro... respecto al caño galvanizado, ayer me dediqué a limpiar un poco el patio y moví algunas cosas, tenía tubos de aluminio que por el sol estaban calentitos y también un par te caños galvanizados que estaban mucho más que calentitos... Si estás usando la resistencia de plancha, fijate que la cosa transparente es mica. Eso soporta mucha temperatura, conduce bien el calor y es un excelente aislante. Necesariamente debe quedar apretada dentro del tubo? por qué no la pones dentro nada más?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 20, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Si estás usando la resistencia de plancha, fijate que la cosa transparente es mica. Eso soporta mucha temperatura, conduce bien el calor y es un excelente aislante. Necesariamente debe quedar apretada dentro del tubo? por qué no la pones dentro nada más?


¿A qué te refieres, estás asegurando que la resistencia de plancha puede quedar "al aire" sin quemarse?  porque si fuera el caso se me ocurre una mejora, poner las resistencias estiradas, las cuatro sobre el caño de zinc, luego enrollar el cobre y arriba las tapas (que fileteándolas un poco darán para el nuevo diámetro a cubrir). De esa manera se aprovechará el calor disipado al 50% en la serpentina y el caño de zinc retendrá el otro 50% de la otra cara de las resistencias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

si queda al aire, esa parte de la resistencia se pone roja y puede cortarse,en la mayoria de los casos,pero depende del espesor del micromio o resistencia y el ancho del mismo


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 20, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si queda al aire, esa parte de la resistencia se pone roja y puede cortarse,en la mayoria de los casos,pero depende del espesor del micromio o resistencia y el ancho del mismo


Entonces hice bien en hacer una nueva muesca, correr el hilo de la punta y cortar el resto de la mica, para que me entrara, porque cuando corté los caños no tenía en cuenta el largo total de las resistencias y me iban a quedar afuera los terminales.

¿Se consigue fácil la mica que es más flexible? esa que viene tipo papel, algo similar a la que tiene el soldador de estaño que puede enrollarse sin quebrarse.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 20, 2013)

no había considerado que debían transferir el calor para no quemarse.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 20, 2013)

Para aislar termoeléctricamente el vaporizador del gabinete, se me ocurre calzarle 2 aislantes cerámicos en el caño central, con motivo de evitar que todo el calor se pase al gabo y en caso de pérdida de aislación de la mica ponga en riesgo al operario de la máquina.

Y manguera para inyectar el líquido a la serpentina caliente, la de pvc no creo que aguante.

¿Los que ya tienen sus máquinas propias funcionando, qué materiales me recomiendan?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2013)

la mía tiene una manguerita negra de goma para tomar el líquido del taquito. Ahí no hay calor... luego busco la máquina y le saco la tapa para comentarte.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 21, 2013)

hola alex en el post#1940 tenes las fotos que tan gentilmente subio el amigo zbola1.el cual estoy profundamente agradecido.....es igual a la maquina de dj glenn..... a ellos no se les a roto nunca.... y podes apreciar la manguera que es del tipo para hidrocarburos .... es la que normalmente se usa en los autos para el paso de nafta...en este caso es trasparente....y en post #1946 (en la ultima foto) alli fotografie la que yo uso que es tanbien para uso en automoviles pero es forrada en fibra ...otra cosa el gabinete tiene que ser ventilado no cerrado fijate ese detalle eb las originales


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 21, 2013)

Ahí vi la de *zeta_bola_1*, no recordaba que estaban esas fotos...
Gracias *DJ_Glenn* y *locodelafonola* 
¿Saben cuál es la distancia que hay que dejar saliendo del espiral para que no se derrita la manguerita? 
a ojo estimo unos 35cm, le haré soldar un pedazo más de cañito  por lo que veo el secreto 
es dejar un tramo alejado de las resistencias para que no haya tanta temperatura 

Lo del gabo ventilado lo tengo en cuenta, a lo que me refería es no anclar directamente el vaporizador, 
si no que interponer algo para evitar que este pierda temperatura disipando en la caja 
y calentando esta de forma que se nos dificulte tocarla.


----------



## djwash (Ene 21, 2013)

Creo que lo mencione antes pero bue, para aislar o confinar el calor dentro del vaporizador se debe hacer un colchón de lana de vidrio, envuelto por fuera cinta de teflón del mas ancho, se puede poner papel de aluminio entre la cinta y la lana, así vienen las maquinas comerciales...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 21, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Creo que lo mencione antes pero bue, para aislar o confinar el calor dentro del vaporizador se debe hacer un colchón de lana de vidrio, envuelto por fuera cinta de teflón del mas ancho, se puede poner papel de aluminio entre la cinta y la lana, así vienen las maquinas comerciales...


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero a lo que yo iba es que según las fotos de *zeta_bola_1* la serpentina va anclada al chasis de la caja y quiero evitar eso, o sea que toda la temperatura se conserve en el vaporizador y la caja se mantenga lo más cercano a temperatura ambiente "que no queme al tacto" 

Según mis cálculos para completar la superficie de mi bloque me faltarían 6 vueltas que son algo de 20cm cada una, más un tramo que dejo fuera dónde conectaré la manguera para la entrada de líquido (total 1,2mts). Al soldarle otro tramo ya tendré dos uniones, en base a eso ¿a cuánto debo agrandar el pico de salida, 0,5mm?
Recuerden que es de un farol "sol de noche" y creo que es demaciado cerrada la salida.

Ya compre los químicos en planta industrial, la glicerina me costó $25 el litro y el alcohol $14,5.
En cambio en una casa de repostería me querían cobrar $6 los 60 gramos de glicerina.

Y al espiral lo ajustaré a mano bien tenso, luego un poco de papel de aluminio, después chapa fina galvanizada, apretada con unos precintos para que no se mueva hasta apretar con abrazaderas de las que se usan para mangueras de coche. ¿Hay algún otro método? porque si lo dejo así nomás queda flojo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 21, 2013)

hola alex si ves las fotos de las maquinas ninguna tiene nada de eso por la censilla razon que no has tomado en cuenta que se llama coeficiente de dilatacion de los metales en este caso tuyo tenemos hierro galvanizado y cobre  al estar expuestos a tempertura estos metales se "agrandan" por decirlo de alguna manera y te puedo asegurar que se va apretar y mucho.......... y lo otro es que no veo como vas a colocar el termostato......pues ese debe ir en contacto con el cañito de cobre.... en tu caso al medio del calentador ( en el mio tambien)... en cuanto al pico yo te diria que lo lleves a 1,5mm aproximadamente que es en tu caso mas o menos la quinta parte del diametro interno del cañito ....ya te lo dijo dj wash (genio total) con la asilacion  vas a tener mejor control del calor ...te puedo asegurar  que bien ventilado se mantiene una tempertuar razonble y manejable para el gabinete pero no es para andar moviendola a cada rato en el momonto de su uso


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 21, 2013)

A ver si entiendo ¿me conviene dejar la serpentina suelta con la separación de milímetros que tiene?
Porque estamos en el mismo caso, hasta que apretamos la 2° varilla roscada/abrazadera, los medios tubos nos hacen presión a la serpentina y cuando ajustamos esta queda loca, quedando una pequeña luz de por medio.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 21, 2013)

hola alex... creo que tuviste un problema...... y creo que.... es por poner la montura . y despues la mula..jejejeje por empezar sacame dudas el calentador ya lo hiciste funcionar ?? te pregunto por la sigiente razon....porque al hacerlo andar la primera vez se dilata poco y se vuelve apretar esto es una vez que no largo mas humo (y te digo que en mi caso) sedio bastante yo creo que mas de 2 o3 mm (si no es mas ) y eso varia el diametro (tiene que estar bien apretado para que no quede la resistencia floja y se queme ) y despues se enrrolla el cañito pero eso es una vez que el calentador esta listo..si lo enrollas en su lugar no creo que te quede flojo el mio para sacarlo tenes que hacer fuerza y no tiene ningun suplemento..yo ahora tengo todo desarmado porque estoy fabricando el gabinete (falle dos veces.... voy por la tercera.. no me llevo bien con la chapa..jajajajajaja)  ..pero viendo tu foto ..y si la separacion es mucha...tendrias que ver de empezar con una espira e ir apretando de a una como si fueras enroscando


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2013)

Por que usan gliserina? si es mas sano propilenglicol y alcohol isopropilico


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2013)

capitanp hola sivas a la wiki veras que no es acertado su uso pues la que puedes conseguir ¡¡¡¡¡ ES TOXICA!! al igual que el alcohol isopropilico se usa en limpieza no consumo humano.... aha .....lo que nombras son bi-alcoholes o sea.... no puro... sino combinados


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2013)

el propilenglicol se usa para todos los productos cosmeticos y es lo que traen todos los liquidos de humo pro ademas  es hipoalergenico, la gliserina solo se usa en maquinas de crequeo



propilenglicol y agua destilada

10% de agua destilada: 90% de Propilenglicol (densa niebla)
40% de agua destilada: 60% de Propilenglicol (rápida disipación)
60% de agua: 40% de Propilenglicol (disipación muy rápida)
30% de agua destilada: 35% de dipropilenglicol: 35% de trietilenglicol (de larga duración niebla)
30% de agua destilada: 70% dipropilenglicol (niebla densa)


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2013)

capitanp seguis equivocandote pues la que se consigue en el pais y es donde va tu error .....es la de origen animal y es toxica..... la griserina que se tiene que usar es la conseguida en farmacia unicamente NO en otro lugar.......... pues es la unica certificada para uso en humanos averigua y vas a ver quees cierto.... y en las maquinas no se debe usar agua pues el principio de dilucion y anulacion es presisamente agua en forma de rocio o niebla... y reduse el efecto.....  se tiene que usar alcohol para bajar el punto de evaporacion ( con el agua lo subis) o sea todo lo contrario subo unos pdf de la unica empresa que consegui que brinda informacion sobre el producto es del año 2005 ( no hay mas nueva) y todos lo usos son idustriales si bien  se estipula su uso en comestibles y articulos de tocador se sugiere su uso en un porsentaje no mayor al 5% para que su toxisidad sea baja (ojo tu formula promueve  el 60% y mas.... y para que veas que estoy en lo cierto anda a una farmacia y pedi Propilenglicol (no esta en el vademecun) ya con eso suficiente si no te alcanza formula 90%griserina 10% alcohol etilico y nada mas..... y te aseguro que tenes una niebla 100 veces mas rendimiento que tu formula..... pues te la podes comer a cuharadas.... que el unico efecto colateral va a ser...... una diarea intensa..... nada mas. jajjajajjaja....... PD: no estoy en contra de nadie pero yo creo que tendrian que juntar mas informacion o recurir a personas con conocimiento en la materia.... pues fomentamos la ignoracia y no el aprendisaje.... se los dice un burro que aprendio a base de "sopapos" en la nuca...... jajajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2013)

y se pueden generar humos de colores? o eso ya se hace con la luz?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 22, 2013)

lo de los humos de colores es buena pregunta... aunque no los tengo vistos... creo que la única manera es con luces...

Respecto a lo que dice capitanp, antes se usaba, pero luego lo prohibieron y nos quedamos con el "glicol".


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2013)

hola dj glenn  y rey julien ....perdonen la demora pero desde el viernes a la noche que tengo problemas con mi internet..... aca hubo una tormenta terrible ..... bueno condesto.. ( desde la 7 de la mañana que no puedo) sip...y sip... se puede colorear y bien fuerte,,en la primera foto estan los tarritos de colorante  que se usa en reposteria y son de origen vegetal son 100% comestibles y la medida del tarrito es la porcion maxima que puede consumir una persona sin problema ( una sola).... hay otros colorantes que dicen ser para consumo humano pero no es asi (despues paso un pdf con los tipos) y de los cuales hay que tener cuidado !!!!....... tambien se puede aromatizar y saborizar...sip el sabor ¡¡¡¡que tal!!!.... en la segunda foto uno es el aroma y el otro el sabor los dos son de menta fressh.... similar al sabor del chichets beldent negro para que se den una idea...... las dos cosas se disuelven en alcohol etilico.... ¡¡¡¡ que casualidad no !!!!! y luego se mezcla con la griserina.... el asunto es que en el laboratorio es una cosa y con la maquina es otra.... estoy terminando de armarla ..para tener una apreciacion mas objetiva.... tengo problemas.... no me llevo bien con la chapa y menos sin una base tecnica ,,,, pero bueno me gusta asi que  a pelearla ....jajajaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 22, 2013)

locodelafonola, qué problemas tenes con el gabinete? hay varias formas de hacerlo... no es necesario que sea chapa gruesa... ya con chapa 20 (1mm) estás mejor que bien. Podes cortarla con cizalla, tijera o amoladora sin problemas... para plegarla, como seguro es todo a 90º podes usar un pedazo de fierro ángulo, agarras la chapa con la morza y la martillas despacio hasta que quede (si tenes martillo de goma es mejor). Sino, llevá el plano a una metalúrgica y te lo hacen muy prolijo y el valor va por kilo cortado y estampado, que no creo que pase de $25 hoy (chapa incluida). Ya si queres un mecanizado especial, podes hacerlo vos mismo con un taladro de mano o banco, o si es algo más delicado, habrá que ver cuanto te sale con una fresadora. Yo trabajaba en una metalúrgica, donde el dueño decidió que el negocio era sólo cortar y plegar... nada que lleve mucho tiempo... porque le molestaban las cosas que llevaban un proceso... entre las cosas que haciamos estaban las puertas para los nichos de gas. Las ranuras de ventilación las haciamos a mano ya que era más rápido que poner en marcha el balancín. Mediamos, y marcabamos donde irían las ranuras, hacíamos estas ranuras con amoladora y luego con la misma matriz para el balancín le dabamos un mazazo y con eso quedaba perfecto. Obviamente esto puede juzgarse demasiado grande para un gabinete como el que necesitas... y bien para la ventilación podes hacer un corte cuadrado y poner alguna maya (lo he visto mucho en amplificadores de audio y transmisores de fm caseros) que queda prolijo. En fin, proponé como queres que quede tu gabinete y te ayudo con el paso a paso para que puedas hacerlo sin complicarte.


----------



## djwash (Ene 22, 2013)

Para gabinetes podes usar de PC, los AT los tiran a la basura aca...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 22, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola alex... creo que tuviste un problema...... y creo que.... es por poner la montura . y despues la mula..


 Yo armé la serpentina sobre los caños, pero en vez de con las resistencias puse un cartón del mismo espesor para no arriesgarme ya que los terminales son chapitas muy delicadas.



locodelafonola dijo:


> por empezar sacame dudas el calentador ya lo hiciste funcionar ?? te pregunto por la sigiente razon....porque al hacerlo andar la primera vez se dilata poco y se vuelve apretar esto es una vez que no largo mas humo (y te digo que en mi caso) sedio bastante yo creo que mas de 2 o3 mm (si no es mas ) y eso varia el diametro (tiene que estar bien apretado para que no quede la resistencia floja y se queme ) y despues se enrrolla el cañito pero eso es una vez que el calentador esta listo..si lo enrollas en su lugar no creo que te quede flojo el mio para sacarlo tenes que hacer fuerza y no tiene ningun suplemento..yo ahora tengo todo desarmado porque estoy fabricando el gabinete (falle dos veces.... voy por la tercera.. no me llevo bien con la chapa..jajajajajaja)  ..pero viendo tu foto ..y si la separacion es mucha...tendrias que ver de empezar con una espira e ir apretando de a una como si fueras enroscando


No, aún no lo he puesto en marcha  al apretar con cinta las resistencias como la mica es durita se partió en uno de los terminales, lo aislé con otros restos de mica que recorté y más cinta (tuve que recortarla porque no me entraba).

Lo del gabo he visto que hay quienes lo hacen de madera, pero creo que es arriesgado, tengo unos gabos de pc viejos AT son de chapa bien dura, tengo que ingeniarme para modificar el frente porque no me gusta 

Con respecto a lo que comentas sobre los químicos  yo una vez en el laburo inhalé alcohol isopropílico por negligencia (pensaba que era lo mismo que el etílico) para subirme la presión y mi compañero me dijo "eso es veneno"  luego busqué en la wiki y decía que inhalar aunque sea poco puede causar enfermedades GRAVES!!! Te apoyo en que 1° hay que leer MUCHO y luego decidir que utilizar, hay que tener en cuenta que si nos equivocamos no solo nos hacemos mal a nosotros mismos si no que también a los demás...

Esta tarde llevo el aparatejo a soldarle un tramo más de serpentín para completar el hueco y el resto para disipar al aire dónde conectaré la entrada.

Saludos cordiales amigos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 22, 2013)

Les adjunto un dibujo  sé que es gracioso, pero es lo que entiendo por funcionamiento jajaja, tengo una pregunta ¿porqué vienen para "X" presión, si le aplicamos más de lo indicado se rompen? porque si vamos al caso por más presión que haya la bolilla no dejará que el compuesto regrese (sé que algo de pérdida tienen, es mínima pero en las características de los fabricantes figura). A lo que voy es porque por ejemplo *locodelafonola* puso una que aguanta hasta 8 bares. ¿Qué pasa si sería de 2 y la presión en la serpentina es de 4? 
Voy a ver cuánto cuestan y de qué tipo consigo, porque tenía ganas de fabricarla con una bolita de acero, un resorte de contactor que son blandos pero robusto y algún tubito.

PD: El dibujo representa la glicerina líquida que entra y la vaporizada que se expande y trata de volverse por la presión que alcanza al tener el agujero de salida de la serpentina chico.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2013)

gracias a todos por el aliento y la ayuda recien entro en el post y leei sus consejos y a decir verdad  me encanta  porque estoy haciendo lo que me gusta es mi primer gabinete DIY .y les juro nunca antes habia hecho esto y me enfrente al problema de las medidas donde un milimetro en la chapa te complica la vida yo me decicdi a fabricarlo con forma octogonal  y eso me complico pues no tenia ni idea ...." el problema del burro".... era que no tomaba en cuenta el espesor de la chapa en mi caso del 20.... y ese milimetro que hay que descontar en la medida.....para fabricar una tapa que entre en un perfil..al ser 8 caras son 8 mm 2 por lado en total son 8 mm que no tomaba en cuenta.... en fin aprendi .... tanto doblar y desdoblar las chapa quedaban marcadas de tantos martillazos.... hoy creo que quedo le paso una foto de los frentes y separacion.... tambien me estuvieron enseñando a soldar con MIG-ARGON (que bien que quedan las soldaduras sin escoria espectacular) dj glenn me diste una idea ahora que te leo con la amoladora y el disco de 1.5mm de corte  para las ventilacion  vamos a consultar  y dj wash si lo pence y tengo xt que me regalaron pero lo veia medio fulero encuanto a la vista (muy cuadrado) y como veran yo la estoy haciendo para mi  y quiero que quede lo mas precentable posible ....... gracias gente por las ideas y el apoyo...... juan


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2013)

> tambien me estuvieron enseñando a soldar con MIG-ARGON (que bien que quedan las soldaduras sin escoria espectacular)


si es un lujo ¡¡¡ ademas es mas facil que con los clasicos electrodos


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> Les adjunto un dibujo  sé que es gracioso, pero es lo que entiendo por funcionamiento jajaja, tengo una pregunta ¿porqué vienen para "X" presión, si le aplicamos más de lo indicado se rompen? porque si vamos al caso por más presión que haya la bolilla no dejará que el compuesto regrese (sé que algo de pérdida tienen, es mínima pero en las características de los fabricantes figura). A lo que voy es porque por ejemplo *locodelafonola* puso una que aguanta hasta 8 bares. ¿Qué pasa si sería de 2 y la presión en la serpentina es de 4?
> Voy a ver cuánto cuestan y de qué tipo consigo, porque tenía ganas de fabricarla con una bolita de acero, un resorte de contactor que son blandos pero robusto y algún tubito.
> 
> PD: El dibujo representa la glicerina líquida que entra y la vaporizada que se expande y trata de volverse por la presión que alcanza al tener el agujero de salida de la serpentina chico.



hola alex la respuesta es simple no se rompen si no que la vence.... esa es la precion maxima que indican que soportan o sea que retiene despues la preciion la vence  lo que sucede es la habre en relidad.... creo que el mecanismo no le pasa nada la mia tiene un resorte blandito un disco de fibra ( o algo parecido) y un o-ring.o anillito de goma eso es todo.... con respecto al calentador  hacelo funcionar primero y despues pones el caño ....... rey julien.... si es genial.... y la otra cosa que vi es que tanbien no calienta tanto la chapa eso evita que se ondule.... que es bueno para conservar la linea


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2013)

el propilenglicol no es toxico al la inalacion, claro quien seria tan tonto de tomarse el liquido de la botella

y si es lo que usan los liquidos de humo "pro" claro es mas caro que la glicerina


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2013)

es altamente toxico o no leiste los pdf del y,o fabricante _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/equipos-iluminacion-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/index108.html#post762195_....esta prohibido su uso ¡¡¡¡¡¡ y el propilenglicol es mas barato que la griserina


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2013)

ajajaj no importa , preguntemosle a el


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2013)

sip................ sipp......... pero le falta colorante   verde al humito jajajaja....capitanp lo que esta prohibido es el uso en maquinas de humo.. no en circuitos de refrigeracion por ej en autos ese a demas tiene otros aditivos... lo que te venden es griserina diluida con agua.. ( que es una porqueria por cierto) es el famoso glicol ( que en realidad la griserina es alcohol por sierto)  esta pasando lo mismo que con el alcohol isopropilico si no tenes un permiso para su manipulacion no te lo venden ..por lo menos en mi pueblo pasa eso...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2013)

aqui el alcohol isopropilico te lo venden lo mas bien, eso si esta recontra caro ,,mañana si me acuerdo pregunto cuanto sale el litro ,en una de esas ya tambien pide algun permiso aqui tambien


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2013)

sip ..sip..aca desde agosto del año pasado... hay dos drogerias grandes..... y a mi me conosen desde hace años (por lo de la finca) .... yo me entere porque mi dentista nesesitaba limpiar su tornito   y fui a comprrar para limpiar y alli me entre de la noticia.. podes comprar un tanque si queres pero tenes que estar registrado y habilitado...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2013)

la opcion es limpiar con limpiavidrios sif ,tiene detergente,pero se enguaga y ya (al no conseguir el alcohol isopropilico),,
y si al limpiavidrios le metemos el glicol ,saldra humo y burbujas ???estaria bueno desarollar una maquina que tire humo y ponpas burbujas ¡¡¡¡¡ haa que genio que soy ¡¡ (seguro ya lo inventaron)
PD:
  cuando me vea el mod de esta zona me saca carpiendo,ando haciendo off topic
disculpen muchachos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 23, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> aqui el alcohol isopropilico te lo venden lo mas bien, eso si esta recontra caro ,,mañana si me acuerdo pregunto cuanto sale el litro ,en una de esas ya tambien pide algun permiso aqui tambien



suelto en quimica $20 el litro


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 24, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> gracias a todos por el aliento y la ayuda recien entro en el post y leei sus consejos y a decir verdad  me encanta  porque estoy haciendo lo que me gusta es mi primer gabinete DIY .y les juro nunca antes habia hecho esto y me enfrente al problema de las medidas donde un milimetro en la chapa te complica la vida yo me decicdi a fabricarlo con forma octogonal  y eso me complico pues no tenia ni idea ...." el problema del burro".... era que no tomaba en cuenta el espesor de la chapa en mi caso del 20.... y ese milimetro que hay que descontar en la medida.....para fabricar una tapa que entre en un perfil..al ser 8 caras son 8 mm 2 por lado en total son 8 mm que no tomaba en cuenta.... en fin aprendi ....



A veces la única forma de darse cuenta de lo que uno no considera es cuando se pone a pensar por qué salió más grande si las medidas "están bien". Respecto a lo de los milímetros... bueno... que se yo... para mí es la únidad más cómoda para trabajar casi todo.



locodelafonola dijo:


> tanto doblar y desdoblar las chapa quedaban marcadas de tantos martillazos....



Nada que una maza y un aguantador no arreglen... y en el caso de los detalles que no se pueden arreglar... un poco de masilla (para alta temperatura en tu caso) y a lijar.



locodelafonola dijo:


> dj glenn me diste una idea ahora que te leo con la amoladora y el disco de 1.5mm de corte  para las ventilacion  vamos a consultar  y dj wash si lo pence y tengo xt que me regalaron pero lo veia medio fulero encuanto a la vista (muy cuadrado) y como veran yo la estoy haciendo para mi  y quiero que quede lo mas precentable posible



Para que quede prolija la ranura, podes marcar la chapa con un punto en cada extremo de la ranura y pasarle una mecha. Si el disco es de 1,5mm, pasale una mecha de 1,5mm. Luego, para asegurarte que el corte con la mola va a quedar prolijo, no comiences cortantado directamente, andá pasando poco a poco la mola, hacia delante y hacia atras... la rebarba quitala con una lija fina (usá guantes de descarne) y lo que te quede en la ranura limpialo con una lima que entre... la de uñas puede ser válida...


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 24, 2013)

hola dj glen. y gracias por "avivarme" no habia pensado eso....vamos a ver que sale con la mecha y la lima de uñas..... jejejejeje ..veremos si avanso el fin de semana..... y dejo unas fotos para fernandoae... y una disculpa ..por ingnorante  ,,, no lei bien fer son de 50mw....NO DE 50W.... donde empieza mi nik.... el primero es un modulo laser azul-violeta de 50mw... el del medio ...un modulo laser verde 50mw con regulacion de foco.... y el de la izquierda donde termina mi nik.... un modulo laser rojo de 80mw..... los modulos de abajo son receptor y emisor de rf para el control remoto del la maquina de humo ,,.. que esta todo parado por falta de los ht12 (no los consigo)


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 25, 2013)

Gente se me habia anulado la suscripcion al tema  a alguien le pasó?


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 30, 2013)

Pase lo mismo que tu... no me llegan las notificaciones


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 30, 2013)

fernandoae y LuisElektro, verificaron la carpeta de correo no deseado?, Estamos enviando muchos correos diariamente a cuentas de hotmail y algunos de ellos son marcados como spam.


----------



## djwash (Ene 30, 2013)

La verdad a mi se me van directo a correo no deseado desde hace rato no se porque, este Hotmail es un loquillo...

Pero en Panel de control esta todo en orden...


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 30, 2013)

Si Andres, yo uso live mail como gestor de correos y no tengo problema con los correos no deseados, a mi lo que me paso es que no aparecia como suscrito al tema... igual no importa porque lo que me interesa lo tengo en marcadores


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 31, 2013)

lo mismo que fernandoae... no es problema de mi correo, es del foro, o algo por el estilo... pero en fin...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2013)

ya que lo mencionan ,a mi también de alguna manera misteriosa me desuscribi de temas,que no aparecias ni en el panel de control ni en el correo


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 1, 2013)

Andres lo rompió!


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 1, 2013)

No, ¿fui yo quién la rompió? ahh ni sabía de que hablaban 
¿Cómo están? yo dejé todo parado hasta conseguir más guita, hice soldar los caños pero la soldadura "no sirve" al doblar se rajó al costado y otras se quebraron, el caño debe ser entero puesto que la soldadura queda muy dura y en sus extremos muy débil a causa del calor que genera la flama.
Haciendo macanas se aprende  saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 1, 2013)

hola alex...... yo no tengo todo parado........... pero a causa de que me salierom varias changas las estoy aprovechando y estoy trabajamdo en el gabinete el tiempo libre que me queda tambien hice la matriz para la caja de control....... parado no estoy pero me queda poco tiempo para dedicarle...... pero no lo abandono..... ya ves en mis ultimas fotos...... el proximo proyecto para cuando temine la maquina de humo..... jejejejeje saludos a todos y nose pierdan que yo no lo voy a hacer....juan


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 2, 2013)

Hola, yo ahora retomé con el pedal de mi guitarra, le estoy haciendo la caja porque las compradas que consigo salen $60 y son de "lata" que con los dedos la doblas  así que sale casera  ¿alguien me explica cómo calcular lo que come el plegado? sé que es poco pero algo se pierde, solo hago ángulos rectos "90°" y con chapa de unos 2mm, pasa que no hago esto a menudo y no me salen a medida  lo mío es cortar, agujerear y limar, pero en plegados tengo que aprender y veo que hay varios que ya tienen experiencia 

Saludos


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 2, 2013)

Buenas noches, hace mucho tiempo que no entro al foro por tema de estudios y tal. Veréis vengo con un proyecto en mente pero aún no tengo los cabos atados. Se trata de una maquina lanza llamas.
Para generar la chispa tenía pensado usar un electrodo de caldera tipo este. http://www.tienda.gremisat.com/
Y una electrovalvula de este estilo http://www.centrorclevante.net/inde...ucts_id=5576&zenid=ke5dn2bomt6mr3ieh8oapq2pf2
Normalmente las que ya venden llevan dentro integrado el spray intercambiable, pero aquí la idea sería que se encuentre fuera. Había pensado con gas propano o butano, llevar una manguera hasta la maquina y ahí una electrovalvula que al activarse active también el electrodo.

Como lo veis, buscaríais otro método? Sugerencias, criticas...?

saludos y gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

hola como estas daaviid08..... bueno me gusta tu idea y en lo que pueda te ayudo te comento que los link que posteaste no se ven.... te pido por favor que subas al servidor del foro las fotos por que los link esternos se borran y nadie entiende de que se habla pues no hay imagen... lo que si alcanzo a ver un gabinete que supongo yo es el efecto que quieres copiar y fabricar.......... por lo que ampliando la foto que pude bajar del servidor que pusiste el link parece un chispero como el que tu dices pero no se puede ver bien los electrododos. y con respecto al gas busca informacion sobre el tipo que usan no todos vas obtener la ignicion que pretendes pues la chispa no alcanza y habra que poner un piloto o sea una pequeña llamita permanente ( me explico)


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hola, verás no sabía que los enlaces directos se borraban. Aquí te adjunto la imagen del electrodo y de la electrovalvula.
Sobre el gas hay maquinas profesionales que usan gas propano (Magic fx usa en alguna de sus maquinas) pero claro valen 3000€ aproximadamente cada una y como que no....














En la página de la válvula pone esto:

Características Importantes
si la calefacción central o el sistema de riego por aspersión no está funcionando correctamente, podría deberse a la válvula de solenoide. reparar una válvula defectuosa con este repuesto nuevo 24V DC, que es adecuado para su uso con tuberías de agua, aire, diesel, gas y aplicaciones de fluidos de baja viscosidad.
orificio: 2,5 mm
temperatura de funcionamiento: -5 ℃ ~ +80 ℃
presión de trabajo: 0kg/cm ² - 10kg/cm ²
Estado: normalmente cerrado
uso: agua, aire, diesel
Especificaciones
Alimentación	 2W
Voltaje nominal (V)	 12V
Material	 Material Mixto
Dimensiones (cm)	 8.2 x 5.1 x 2.6
Peso (kg)	 0.34

Saludos y gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

hola daaviid08 buen dia ¡¡¡¡¡ sip parese que es el mismo y la electrovalvula tambien.... ahora seria cuestion de desifrar el gas que en este caso es importante y no me refiero ala marca..... sino el tipo de compocicion  que es donde esta el secreto del aparato asi que si podes conseguir eso sdato mejor y con respecto a la valvula mi duda es que antes dice para gas pero despues en el uso pone"uso: agua, aire, diesel" pero por las  variables de trabajo anda y es segura porqu esta cerrda normalmente y da precion 0kg bueno junta datos del gas y seguimos ..... PD: fijate si conseguis algunvideo o mas imagenes del aparato y si es funcinado mejor!!!!!!! .....aca encontre un uno ¿¿¿ es  esto???


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hola eh visto que usan gas propoano, por lo que sería ideal ya que tendríamos una bombona exterior y de ahí podriamos repartir a todas las maquinas. 
Después se tendría que hacer el PCB. Su función sería que mediante DMX (1 canal) al activarlo se active la valvula y el electrodo. No creo que sea muy complicado.
Aquí te adjunto algún vídeo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIEN7mFozOk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPGbMT0-u3M

saludos juan



Si efectivamente, eso es.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBRyAWdZtTY


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

ya estuve viendo y mira propano me queda la duda¡¡¡¡¡¡ mmmmmmmmmmmm lo del cicuito en la maquina..... dmx no es tan facil..... si lo es rf que podrias manejar hasta cuatro..... podia ser manual o audiritmico pero el gas es mi duda por lo que encontre    aca se ve como es su circuito como ves noes propano hay algo mas


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 3, 2013)

> dmx no es tan facil


DMX si es fácil  incluso es mas fácil usando Arduino...



> si lo es rf que podrias manejar hasta cuatro


Depende el integrado, podés usar el HT-640 que es de 8 bits, o un micro y tener las salidas que se te ocurran.

Si a alguno le sirve el dato: hoy en dia los lanzallamas ya no usan gas de ningun tipo, y se hacen de madera... 
http://www.dbuenafuente.com.ar/web_images/lanzallamas.jpg


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

hola amigo fer tanto tiempo  vos sabes que en electronica me animo hasta alli nomas...... viste cual es mi proximo proyecto???? te gusta???? .....yo el control remoto lo tengo parado por falta de ht12


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 3, 2013)

está buenisimo eso del lanzallamas... pero parece peligroso...


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Todo es peligroso si no se anda con cuidado.
Mira en este enlace pone que usan propano http://www.eurobaltronics.com/eng/products/magicfx-stage-flame.html


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 3, 2013)

Buenas, me gustó tu idea... igual mi idea es mas simple  consiste en poner las garrafas de gas que vienen para los encendedores y un servo para presionar el "cosito" para que largue gas  las ventajas? no hace falta utilizar lineas para el gas (menos riesgo de que existan perdidas)... la desventaja? la autonomia...


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Si también sería buena idea, pero estamos en las mismas. Yo la quiero hacer con botella exterior para poder tener mas autonomía si no con 'cualquier' aerosol conectado a una válvula ya serviría.

De todas formas gracias por tu aportación.

PD: Y ese líquido en botellas de 5 litros, con una bomba conectada a lo tipo maquina de humo pero pasando en vez de por una resistencia pasando por el electrodo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2013)

daaviid08 dijo:
			
		

> 'cualquier' aerosol conectado a una válvula ya serviría.


mucho cuidado que el gas no sea inflamable¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 3, 2013)

> *daaviid08* dijo:
> 'cualquier' aerosol conectado a una válvula ya serviría.​
> mucho cuidado que el gas no sea inflamable¡¡¡¡



Jaja, no es esa la idea?


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Entonces con el electrodo que adjunte anteriormente y la válvula ya podríamos hacer una no? a falta del PCB?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 3, 2013)

Se me mezclaron dos cosas... si es con algun liquido inflamable lo de la chispa no funciona, en ese caso hay que usar una llama piloto...


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Entonces que 'inflamable' necesitaríamos para hacerlo con un electrodo?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 3, 2013)

Algun tipo de gas o combustible atomizado... bah, es pura logica


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 3, 2013)

estado buscando y también se usa gas lp

Mirate este enlace: http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/8-12m-high-fire-machine-dmx-control-or-direct-control-486335247.html

http://www.fymlighting.es.tl/MAQUINA-DE-FUEGO.htm


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 3, 2013)

*-Gas utilizado: Butano o similar, algunos desodorantes ambientales, insecticidas, etc 
En fin... cualquier lata con algo inflamable 
*


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Entonces podriamos usar butano como pensé en un principio, con ese electrodo y esa válvula correcto? Ya solo faltaría realizar el gabinete y el pcb no?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 3, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola, yo ahora retomé con el pedal de mi guitarra, le estoy haciendo la caja porque las compradas que consigo salen $60 y son de "lata" que con los dedos la doblas  así que sale casera  ¿alguien me explica cómo calcular lo que come el plegado? sé que es poco pero algo se pierde, solo hago ángulos rectos "90°" y con chapa de unos 2mm, pasa que no hago esto a menudo y no me salen a medida  lo mío es cortar, agujerear y limar, pero en plegados tengo que aprender y veo que hay varios que ya tienen experiencia
> 
> Saludos



2mm? debe ser para una caja fuerte jeje imagino que lo vas a hacer con una estampadora como esta:







Yo operaba una así neumática y otra hidraulica que debe haber traido Colón jeje la de la foto se maneja con un pedal cableado que se puede poner donde a uno más le guste y se hacen los retoques del cuanto bajará la cuchilla (según matriz) con los dos pulsadores que se ven... pero con la otra... es otra historia jeje el pedal era una palanca que estaba por poco a la altura de la cadera de uno así que había que andar haciendo equilibrio, tipo karate kid... y no recuerdo como se hacían esas correcciones... intentaba no usarla porque le tenía miedo jeje, bueno, paso a otra cosa antes de que me castiguen por off topic...

Por una simple propiedad elástica de la chapa, no es necesario calcular lo que se come el plegado. El desarrollo es simplemente la suma de sus lados. Obviamente tenes que tener en cuenta si estás midiendo desde dentro o fuera.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 4, 2013)

hola .....DJ_Glenn nocreo que andres se enoge pues aca los gabinetes yel uso dela chapa no es normal  y te agradezco los consejos ¡¡¡¡¡¡ lo puse en practica y funciono queda muy prolijo y delicado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ pero recien levo casi teminado una cara y son 8 en total falta un monton......jejejejeeeje    daaviid08  no creo que cualquier aerosol funcione........ se olvidaron de  la comecciom del aerosol a la valvula jejejejeje y los colores son mezclas de gases argon ., kipton., neon. zenon., elio., etc y lo que se ve es un trasformador (que en relidad no lo es) es  para el chispero de ensendido de calderas industriales es como la bobina de los autos pero de 220v  y no tiene circuito alguno los 60 hz de la alterna son la frecuencia de las chispas..... fernandoae para el siguiente proyecto tengo todo solo me falta los "aparatitos" esos me los paso un flaco muy piola..... progama.,  plaquetas.,  datos  todo lo que tenia... fue como tres años atras y se me rompio el disco duro y quedo guardado y hace casi una semana recupere todo o casi todo porque los use en otro que funciona bien aca pongo un video de el..... lo filmo en el patio de su casa y  estaba nevando  !!!!!! no es una disco ni mucho menos¡¡¡¡ pero se muestra todo lo que hace ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡y no los rayos de frente como hacen todos (y que nadie mira por cierto poque encandila y lastima ) disfruten vale la pena ................ juan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,






 ...... PD : aclaro que el primer video es el que tenia guardado en el disco duro y usa una conbimacion en ese entonces de 300mw el el comienzo de 2011 actualizo a un 1w en total y cambio a una tablet para manejarlo que por cierto tanbien me facilito los cambios a esa  pero el equipo es el mismo y es diy todo menos los ultimos galvos que son comprados


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 4, 2013)

para no complicar mucho el asunto de los gabinetes... aca dibujé un planito fácil... son sólo cuatro recortes de chapa. No hay que explicar mucho porque de mirarlos seguro se entiende. La manera en que está dibujado es considerando las medidas desde el lado de afuera... ese 482 que le puse es sólo un ejemplo... Luego, "a gusto 1", "a gusto 2" y "espesor de la chapa" son variables que dependeran de las medidas que se le quieran dar y de la chapa disponible. Las alitas de 10mm son la medida mínima sugerida, ya que si se hace a mano se reniega menos, y si se manda a hacer con una estampadora, por lo general el pliegue mínimo es de 10mm, para que la chapa apoye completamente en la matriz (al menos es la que seguro está en cualquier taller de corte y plegado).


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 4, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> para no complicar mucho el asunto de los gabinetes... aca dibujé un planito fácil... son sólo cuatro recortes de chapa. No hay que explicar mucho porque de mirarlos seguro se entiende. La manera en que está dibujado es considerando las medidas desde el lado de afuera... ese 482 que le puse es sólo un ejemplo... Luego, "a gusto 1", "a gusto 2" y "espesor de la chapa" son variables que dependeran de las medidas que se le quieran dar y de la chapa disponible. Las alitas de 10mm son la medida mínima sugerida, ya que si se hace a mano se reniega menos, y si se manda a hacer con una estampadora, por lo general el pliegue mínimo es de 10mm, para que la chapa apoye completamente en la matriz (al menos es la que seguro está en cualquier taller de corte y plegado).


Muchas gracias por contestar al mensaje 
Hoy me encontré con el muchacho que me hacía los gabos cuando me iniciaba en la electrónica, y me dijo que con la chapa fina no habría problemas, pero con la de 6mm se reducen 3mm o sea se aplasta a la mitad, igual no utiliza cálculos ya que lo hace desde que comenzó a laburar en la industria, es un genio porque trabaja con escala de décimas 
Y les voy a compartir un archivo que encontré navegando con cálculos para los capos del foro que les gusta aplicarlos 

Muchas gracias por el apoyo y compañerismo desinteresado.
Saludos y un fuerte abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2013)

bueno el documento,pero hay algo que no explica y que uno lo aprendes en la practica .
depende del largo de la pestaña y el espesor de la chapa a doblar ,cuando dobla la pestaña pega un ''latigazo'' y queda a cualquier angulo doblado,mas con las dobladoras neumáticas que son rapidas,para solucionarlo nunca hay que sacar la mano de la chapa de esa manera no ''latiguea'' ,pasa mas en chapas finas cuando uno arma gabinetes,
estamos hablando de chapas .22 a .28


----------



## daaviid08 (Feb 5, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> daaviid08  no creo que cualquier aerosol funcione........ se olvidaron de  la comecciom del aerosol a la valvula jejejejeje y los colores son mezclas de gases argon ., kipton., neon. zenon., elio., etc y lo que se ve es un trasformador (que en relidad no lo es) es  para el chispero de ensendido de calderas industriales es como la bobina de los autos pero de 220v  y no tiene circuito alguno los 60 hz de la alterna son la frecuencia de las chispas.....



Vamos que es bastante complicado para hacerlo no...

Por cierto muy guapo el laser, es muy caro hacerse uno RGB de unos 600mw o 1w?


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 5, 2013)

hola  daaviid08 ...mira no es complicado pero la unica viable que vi para costruirlo es el uso de las latas comerciales----- sino  tratar de adaptar un matafuego o otro recipiente como garrafitas de camping para ser recargadas en las expendedoras de gases donde se recarga oxigeno acetilenoy esas cosas el asunto es que esas empresas te quieran recargar tu envase por asi desirlo entendes como tanbien si tienen voluntad de recargarte las latas porque esas tiene una rosca y no un piquito como los aerosoles comunes..... hasta aca el tema de el lanza llamas.... ahora el laser..... si es mi proximo proyecto y ya estoy juntando datos  y mira vos estas en españa y no sabria decirte con exactitud los costos-------  a ver los costo que yo manejo para un laser azul de 1w aca sale 1800 o 2000 pesos que serian unos 240 o 267 dolares respectivamente lo jodido del equipo son los galvos y alli es el problena porque cuestan de 400 a 1400 dolares y en peesos argentinos unos 3.000 o 10.500 respectivamente yo me los voy a construir y realmente no me voy a fijar en lo que me cuesten pero creo no va a ser tanto........y voy a empezar con mis modulos que son una potencia total de 120mw que no es poca y si se da despues voy aumentando la potencia....... pero eso lo comienzo cuando termine mi maquina de humo ................ PD:  te recomiendo que busques informacion y costos en tu pais y la verdad desde aca no tengo idea


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 8, 2013)

hola gente del foro como estan.............  y disculpen mi ausencia es que entre las "changas" y la maquina de humo me trae mal la cosa .... si a eso le sumamos la investigacion de los datos que llevo para el proximo proyecto........ no me queda tiempo de nada  bueno para fer  que me pidio los esquemas ( y perdona que me olvide de algunos y voy a compartir todo lo que tengo) pero tengo un despelote en la compu terrible  y es porque recupere informacion de un disco roto y entre eso esta esto que subo  si tenes o tienen alguna., inquietud pregunten nomas  y para dj_glenn en esta si acepto tu ayuda del paso a paso ( si seguis con la misma postura y si tu tiempo lo permite claro) vos decsis no mas y arrancamos hay dos programitas  el ildview que es para generar el famoso patron ilda y sirve para ajustar los escaner y medir la famosa velocidad..... son exe.... no nesesitan instalacion tambien esta y funciona de la misma manera bmp2ild que convierte los bimap en archivos ilda  yo despues de 5 o 6 años recien a esto por estar en el foro voy lo entendiendo como funciona todo ...... bueno espero sus comentarios ... mis amigos........ juan  ....... edito ( si pongo el programa y no pongo los archivos de ejemplo no sirven de nada no??? son los dos ultimos perdon disculpen


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 8, 2013)

si señor, para lo que te pueda ser de utilidad.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 8, 2013)

hola dij_glenn bueno  mira el problema es que no puedo dar con la tecla de las medidad  para realizar los planos para los galvos..... resulta que si te fijas por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...es-trifasicos-demas-bobinas-89695/#post766415... y el post intemedio que sigue y es donde aparece algo para comparar la medida...... ni idea en que esta pero me inclino que es pulgadas y la otra es por aca...http://elm-chan.org/works/vlp/report_e.html y donde aparese que dice..Making Parts and Build (La fabricación de piezas y construir)..en el numero 3: (dice)  MINI-4WD model kit (OD=5, ID=2, L=2.5)...( MINI 4WD modelo kit (OD = 5, ID = 2, L = 2,5) se refiere a unos rulemanes para modelos 4x4 de radio control y no entiendo la medida...(alli parese que fuera milimetros) aca en mi ciudad no hay ninguna pero si una casa de rodamientos que si no los tiene me los trae..... la otra medida  extraña" es la del eje en el punto 4: dice....(D=2, L=45)  la primera parese mm y la segunda pulgadas ... y otra medida que no esta pero que habria que calcular partiedo de las fotos y la medida del rodamiento.... son los apoyos o la bancada donde van dichos rodamientos.... y partiendo de alli realizar un diseño o esquema para llevar al tornero..... me gustaria saber los rodamientos primero asi consigo el eje coloco., el iman y vemos el ancho de la placas  de soporte.... entendes pongo unas fotos.... que de esa manera podemos re dibujarlas con paint para intercambiar informacion entre todos y vas a ver que esto lo podemos hacer no es impocible jajajajaja y tambien va para fernandoae que me pregunto si se podian fabricar..... si fer se puede con materiales que se consigen.....y como ves no hay verso ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ funciona!!!!!! y este es el mas prolijo de todos en este modelo


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 8, 2013)

Traducción:
OD=5 -> outer diameter ->diametro externo del rodamiento
ID=2 ->-> inner diameter ->diametro interno del rodamiento
L=2.5 -> length -> largo... si largo, longitud o como le quieran decir 



> es la del eje en el punto 4: dice....(D=2, L=45)


D= diameter = diámetro del eje (que coincide con ID que es diametro interno del rodamiento)



> y partiendo de alli realizar un diseño o esquema para llevar al tornero


Lo que se ve en el eje de color metalizado es un iman de neodimio eh!   no un hierro... aclaro por las dudas nomás, no vaya a ser que despues venga alguien a decir que no le funciona...

Ah y yo con lo de no conseguir me referia a los componentes de la parte electronica


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 8, 2013)

hola fer sos geniooooooo... sip..la entiendo..... y decime en que es la medida.....¿¿¿¿ milimetros o pulgadas ????... si voy y pido el ruleman en la casa  de repuestos es con un codigo eso ????? si lo del iman  es comprado ( hecho a pedido en la fabrica) ... yo quiero hacerlo de un disco duro como aca  y que haci lo hizo el inventor del  modelo  este don chan Ver el archivo adjunto 87586 el asunto que ando averiguando con que pegarlos si lleva algun pegamento especial tipo los imanes de parlantes ¿¿¿ me explico?????  si fer por eso te pase eL esquema de la popeliescan .... para vos que tenes muchisima mas experiencia que yo¿¿¿ se consiguen todos ????.......y...... ¿¿¿¿¿ pase o no el esquema del amplificador del galvo?????? por las dudas lo subo ahora y perdon si no lo hice https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87488&d=1359993334


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 8, 2013)

```
el asunto que ando averiguando con que pegarlos si lleva algun pegamento especial tipo los imanes de parlantes
```
Con "La Gotita", y depues lo podes cubrir con "Poxi Pol" 



> y decime en que es la medida.....¿¿¿¿ milimetros o pulgadas ????


Casi seguro que en milimetros, por el tamaño de lo que se ve en las fotos... eso rodamientos pequeños por ahi los podes sacar de algún disco rigido, yo tengo un par de esos y creo que los saque de ahi  pero no te lo aseguro.

Respecto al archivo  fuente para popeliescann.pdf si no lo pensas usar con bateria no hace falta, podes hacer una fuente simetrica clasica, con puente rectificador y diodos...

Bueno cualquier cosita lo vamos viendo... medio breves mis comentarios pero ando con algunos problemitas  ya voy a tener mas tiempo.
Saludos a todos


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 8, 2013)

hola fer.....  si ok....... y gracias por prenderte amigo.... mañana voy y pregunto si los tiene los compro como para ir viendo y con la fuente lo vi con mariano reformar una de pc ...... lo mio sera casero pero lo quiero pro.... bien prolijo quise decir ...... y espero que tus problemas no sean graves  .. y tranquilo que para esto hay tiempo.... si vamos buscando la vuelta....y si aca otra solucion son bujes .......no rulemanes...... pero vale para encontrar la vuelta jejeje


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 15, 2013)

buenas gente.... a pasado un tiempo..... pero aqui estoy y vuelvo yo a postear....sigo con el proyecto del laser rgb de figuras... los rodamientos de la medida que pide el diseño de don chan ., nose consiguen los mande a pedir y legan en unos 60 dias desde japon segun skf argentina ., me costaron 130 pesos argentinos cada uno .,lo otro es que tengo que experimentar con las bobinas asi que decidi armar algunos con lo que conseguia los rulemanes mas chicos que encontre en piezas que todos pueden conseguir son los de ventiladores de microprocesadores de computadoras los tipo intel casi todos traen rodamientos de diametro interno 3mm y diametro externo 8mm por 4mm de espesor ., los ejes que pueden andar los retire de una grabadora de dvd de computadora y por supuesto los imanes de los disco duros rotos., les recomiendo que desarmen no tironen ni tampoco palanqueen nada pues hay mas partes que son necesarias para este proyecto los cristales por ejemplo de las grabadoras de dvd .,los laser de las mismas., que no hay datos de los mismos pero que su potencia es mayor a 50mw que es impotante (en algunas paginas de internet lei que son de 200 a 240mw de potencia) eso ya es mas que valedero los discos duros aparte de su iman., el disco en si podemos cortarlo y usarlo de espejo ( en el pais no se consiguen espejos de perimera superficie) tambien hay componentes que se pueden reutilizar


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2013)

> me costaron 130 pesos argentinos cada uno


Un gasto al p.. innecesario digo... en los discos tenes rodamientos chicos en el eje del brazo de lectura


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 16, 2013)

buen dia ...mi gente ...como estas fernandoae...por empezar gracias por tu atencion conmigo siempre y paso a contarte o mejor mostrarte aca una foto de los lectores de disco duro sobre el un ruleman de cooler intel de lo que recupere que puse la medida antes y fijate la diferencia del eje central y de acurdo con gente (de skf de aca donde yo vivo)el rodamiento sufre desgaste y es contra producente en los galvos ya sea capacitivo o optico aca publico una tabla de calculo donde esta mas que claro lo negativo del desgaste de los rodamientos..y el efecto de la inercia y aclaro tambien que los rodamientos que compre nuevos son mas chicos que el mostrado por lo tanto menos superficie de roce


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2013)

Yo estaba pensando en hacer un proyector usb pero que la parte del control PID se haga en labview o mathlab  seria interesante pero no tengo tiempo...


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 17, 2013)

hola fer.... y demas del foro..es una verdadera lastima que no puedas tus aportes he ideas fueron muy buenasy sobre todo practicas..con respecto al usb..queria preguntarte a vos que sabes muchisimo mas que yo ..lo que postie aca #2217 esa interfaz de usb a ltp pude funcionar con la "popeliescan" yo todavia no la arme pero tendre que hacerlo si o si ..... me gustaria que le dieras una mirada y dieras tu opinion


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 19, 2013)

buenas foreros vuelvo a postear porque no puedo editar el mensaje anterior hora les muestro otra parte de lo que se puede recuperar de las lectoras de dvd y son los cristales dicroicos con ellos formamos el laser blanco o en su defecto el rgb... en esta foto se ve el modulo completo retirado del carro que se mueve sobre los ejes de 3 mmm que yo reutilize para el eje del galvo-escaner algo impotante para tener en cuenta sobre la manipulacion de estas piezas NO LAS TOQUEN CON LOS DEDOS usen guantes de latex finos de el tipo descartable  aca se les muestro otro tipo de modulo lector como veran uno es plastico el otro de aluminio la diferencia es por la potencia de los lasers es para disipar calor en estafoto se ve del lado de abajo y hay una tapa o chapa que debemos retirar  y alli estan los lasers tambien como los pueden ver tambien los cristales  en esta cuales son los que podemos reutilizar y son !!!!todos jejejeje¡¡¡¡ mas adelante voy a explicar como sumar la potencia de los lasers de un mismo color y tambien como combinarlos le aconsejo que traten a estas piezas con mucho cuidado por que estos cristales son muy dificiles de conseguir  y les aseguro que todos o la mayoria tira estas piezas porque desconosen su uso como ven aqui la combinacion de 7 colores  una forma casera de montar los laser los cristales de dvd que mostraba antes ne olvide delas lectoras de play aca  tienen dos modulos descartados  y aca los cristales bueno creo que con esto ya tienen una idea y veran que es posible medio dificil para mi pero no impocible y lo digo desde el punto de vista que se poco de electronica y menos de optica mecanica solo lo poco que lei de mis libros...juan


----------



## daaviid08 (Abr 2, 2013)

Aquí les traigo una idea para ver si se animan. No se ve complicado y puedes ahorrar bastante dinero. Se trata de un 'megatron' de co2.







Faltaría encontrar una válvula que aguante esa presión y el tipo de calderin a usar.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 2, 2013)

Ya se habló de esto  pero la idea de accionar la valvula de forma mecanica es buena... se podria usar una garrafa de un matafuego y accionarla con un servo de los de radiocontrol..


----------



## daaviid08 (Abr 2, 2013)

Si es lo que pensé yo, pero no se si soportan tanta presión...


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 2, 2013)

hola daaviid08 mi duda es la precion que especificaste  60KG y yo creo que ese envase no es comun y segundo quien te lo recarga a esa precion siendo un tamaño tan pequeño 14cm x 14cm x 70 cm


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 3, 2013)

Me suena a error... 60kg es mucho...


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 3, 2013)

hola fernandoae ...... sip ...pence lo mismo.... yo googleando vi unas construidas con "garrafitas" desechabes de gas para heladeras pero no las encuentro


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 15, 2013)

saludos a todos, estoy terminando un laser , ya hice una luz con leds de alto  brillo y ando enredado con otra mas, pero no tengo comprimido el video asi que lo subi para el 4shared, este es el enlace (http://www.4shared.com/video/J7gwno2U/SAM_0056.html) veanlo y me dicen que creen



las fotos que faltabannn


----------



## Modultronic (Abr 15, 2013)

endryc1 dijo:


> saludos a todos, estoy terminando un laser , ya hice una luz con leds de alto brillo y ando enredado con otra mas, pero no tengo comprimido el video asi que lo subi para el 4shared, este es el enlace (http://www.4shared.com/video/J7gwno2U/SAM_0056.html) veanlo y me dicen que creen
> 
> 
> 
> las fotos que faltabannn


 _Amigo endryc1 le está quedando muy bien esa luz casera y se ve bien, se parece mucho a la EUROLITE MF-1 Mini Moon Flower de 12V a 50W halógena, hoy en día se hacen son LED pero también son buenas estas luces clásicas que traen esos viejos recuerdos, el Láser DIY Galvo se ve interesante.__



_ _Aquí pueden ver el video del Amigo endryc1:_http://static.4shared.com/flash/pla...//dc224.4shared.com/img/J7gwno2U/SAM_0056.mp4

Una clásica casera que vi por ahí que tiene el bombillo halógeno pequeño eso da más grado de proyección y más rayos, el Fan de metal da buena ventilación al caja y mantiene el bombillo a buena temperatura.









_http://www.epanorama.net/discolight_effect/#_[/SIZE] _Un saludo._ 
_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 15, 2013)

gracias, en cuanto lo termine en esta semana subo el video y los planos que utilizé, ya esta probado pero me falta el driver del laser, pienso usar el plano del lm317 que anda por la red espero que sirva para no quemarlo, en cuanto vean el plano se van a echar a reir por la sencilles de mi diseño para manejar las bobinas de los hdd



yo no habia visto la foto esa, es el mismo principio de construccion que el mio pero los cristales mios son en colores este que te pongo es el que use para coger la idea pero como es prestado decidi hacerme el mio
yo le saque el plano y lo subo ahorita con las demas cosas es solo cuestion de ordenarlo todo y subirlo, no desesperen



una pregunta el esquema que subistes tiene como un limitador para mantener el nivel constante  o es idea mia


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 15, 2013)

hola... amigo....endryc1  si precisa algo de laser tengo info para compartir con todos y espero poder ayudarte en lo que precices .. mostra el modulo laser que usas y te digo que fuente ...... y si preciasa una mano con otra cosa ... proponga... y vemos ..... pd: amigo trate de subir todo en el servidor del foro.... los enlaces externos no duran por que se borran... y luego los aportes quedan sin concluir...


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 16, 2013)

gracias locodelafonola, te dire que el laser que usare va a ser de un quemador dvd porque no tengo otro a mano, pero si pudieras subir lo que tengas de informacion  de lasers te estare agradecido por siempre. este laser lo estoy haciendo como de prototipo y ya armare otro mejor elaborado despues. encuanto lo termine subo el video para que lo vean


----------



## cesalzum (Abr 16, 2013)

quiero construis un láser x/y utiliza motores llamados galvos bueno mi duda es... si podría utilizar motores paso a paso ¿que me recomiendan?
no se donde comprar los galvos y hay tutoriales para construir unos pero no explican muy bien 
gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 16, 2013)

hola amigo endryc1.... bueno aqui estoy..... y sip ...lo del laser de dvd es  muy valido si tomas en cuenta encuenta lo de su potencia que segun dicen es de 200 mw o 250mw y el costo de un laser de esa potencia es bastante  y entu caso hay otras cosas que tienes que tener en cuenta ... la colimacion del haz... como tambien su refrigeracin o dicipacion de calor para que no se queme aca te pongo un video de alguien que  fabrica un laser de una dvd y explica bastante solo tiene un errror y es que el laser debe entrar lo mas ajustado que se pueda al bronce del lente  para su dicipacion (yo queme varios) si te fijas en los post anteriores veras que hay un modulo lector de dvd de metal de ese saque uno de muy buena potencia ( no tengo como medir su potencia) lo digo de que se nota asimple vista yo tengo uno de 80mw comprado (tambien estan las fotos mas atras) y se nota la diferencia  bueno amigo yo tambien estoy en la misma poeque al desarmar varios moduloa de lectoras me encontre con muchos laser que puedo reutilizar y aumentar la potencia final de luz con el color rojo es facil hay de donde sacarlos pero del los demas  azul-violeta se consigue de las lectoras de play3 y de las xbox 360 pero son mas dificiles de conseguir el verde bueno por ahora no se de donde sacarlo a menos que sea de un puntero o un modulo suelto tampoco tengo informacion de donde conseguir el diodo  como repuesto











la fuente (jpg) que te subo con los otros datos tiene una entrada ttl que te puede servir para encender el laser o apagarlo pero si no la quieres usar manda el terminal a +5v y el laser queda prendido siempre es muy importante regular la intencidad de la fuente (mA) espero que te sirva la info y sigo esperando otra inquietud.....





cesalzum dijo:


> quiero construis un láser x/y utiliza motores llamados galvos bueno mi duda es... si podría utilizar motores paso a paso ¿que me recomiendan?
> no se donde comprar los galvos y hay tutoriales para construir unos pero no explican muy bien
> gracias


  bueno amigo yo te diria que leyeras un poco para terner mas claro lo que quieres ..fernandoae  fabrico uno y esta posteado mucho mas atras en este hilo.. y si lees veras el que yo estoy construyendo  ..cualquier inquietud preguntame................ juan


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 17, 2013)

oye locodelafonola mirando unas paginas atras vi que estaban haciendo una maquina de humo, yo ya resolvi los materiales para la mia, pero me regalaron una rota y tratare de arreglarla primero, asi que en cuanto pueda subo unas fotos pa ver si me puedes dar una ayudita si esta muy enredada, de momento me parece que le falta la resistencia. la glicerina que hay aqui es en supositorio, serviria si lo dejo derretir y lo mezclo con el alcohol aunque sea para probar¿


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2013)

con probar no cuesta nada ¡¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 17, 2013)

hola mi querido amigo endryc1 cubano... sip.. amigo... suba tranquilo... y nose si se fijo como le busque la forna de remplazar el calentador por si el suyo se quemo.. y hable con mi amigo el quimico y me dijo que los supocitorios tiene parafina tambien..... tal vez tengas que buscarlo en la farmacia con otro nombre pienso..... proba con los supocitorios.......... disolve en alchool pues si es gricerina se tiene que disolver (agitalo un poco) y de acuerdo a como te quede se agrega mas alcohol y listo ..... la mia estaba parada porque me faltaban componentes para el control remoto...  y si amigo suba las fotos y  damos una mano con inmenso gusto ....juan


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 18, 2013)

Buenas  vengo a husmear como van los proyectos, yo entre estudios, trabajo y avanzar con mis pedales de efectos para la guitarra (aún no están terminados x'D los tengo al 98%) me he quedado.
Hago de a 1 cosa a la vez, pero los sigo ya que van muy bien, en cambio cuando en el pasado traté de hacer luz laser fracasé  con ustedes de ejemplo iré por la revancha


----------



## cesalzum (Abr 21, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> Esto es lo que tengo de la interface
> Está incluido el código fuente y muy bien comentado por si le queres modificar algo.







el programa lo ejecuto con mplab?
muy bueno tu proyecto


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 28, 2013)

buenas tardes.... mi gente.... bueno dadome una vuelta por "mi casa" que este post bueno hoy comparto  el esquema de el amplificador de galvos  de don chan y con algunos cambios pues no se consiguen los componentes y este es mi avance https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reemplazo-componentes-funcion-diseno-particular-97273/  bueno alli esta la reforma  realizar que adiferencia del esquema lleva un cristal de 8MHZ y queda igual al original  aca poteo unas fotos de la placa original de don chan   y aqui como seria su circuito pues lo armo en placa pre-perforada  y aqui el esquema electrico... bueno  ya estoy en los ultimos cambios y pronto voy a publicar las placas desde ya gracias a todos los que me dieron una mano....... juan


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 28, 2013)

Que componentes no conseguís? 
El oscilador de 8Mhz se reemplaza fácil


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 28, 2013)

hola fer como estas amigo... bueno gracias por condestar esta  por aqui mi planteo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-funcion-diseno-particular-97273/#post795772 mirala y fijate si es correcto su remplazo ..... gracias amigaso .. espero que estes bien... juan


----------



## Modultronic (Abr 28, 2013)

_Amigo a mi parecer es mejor reemplazo es un 555 + el 4099, el problema surge con este tipo de circuitos que muchos componentes no se consiguen, sería mejor elaborar una controladora para estos mismos galvos tomando partes del circuito esenciales para su construcción, en pocas palabras ir modificando y adaptando el circuito para tal fin, en ultimas seria buscar otro circuito mejor adaptable y que los componentes sean asequibles, estuve observando el diagrama completo y veo que hay cosas que posiblemente no funcione como lo demuestra Chan en sus videos._
_Un saludo.__MDT._


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 28, 2013)

buenas amigo modultronic bueno yo con este tema ando de hace rato y me cuesta mucho el avance en el tema por desconoser mucho de electronica pero bueno.. el esquemas es el que el  que usan la mayoria de las empresas  que lo fabrican y no tengo acceso a esquemas o copias de los mismos ero este esquema si funciona pues ya varios  lo costruyeron y le da su credibilidad al asunto y el porque es algo que descubri sin querer y esta en los galvos es la contruccion de los mismos  y es por la deteccion del PD.. algunos intentaron hacerlo opticos pero no funcionan bien  en la  imagen la placa diceñada para  deteccion optica y que despues tuvo que realizar la correccion al sistema de  rf  y aqui un ejemplo de eso   y aqui el esquema de esta placa.. tambien hay un video en la red de el mismo controlador funcionando pero la diferencia es que usa un controlador AVR para generar las imagenes y yo la interfaz para computadora  si se fija y realiza la captura de pantalla vera que es el mismo circuito......que es este  



 bueno amigo espero sus inquietudes ...juan


----------



## Modultronic (Abr 28, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> buenas amigo modultronic bueno yo con este tema ando de hace rato y me cuesta mucho el avance en el tema por desconoser mucho de electronica pero bueno.. el esquemas es el que el que usan la mayoria de las empresas que lo fabrican y no tengo acceso a esquemas o copias de los mismos ero este esquema si funciona pues ya varios lo costruyeron y le da su credibilidad al asunto y el porque es algo que descubri sin querer y esta en los galvos es la contruccion de los mismos y es por la deteccion del PD.. algunos intentaron hacerlo opticos pero no funcionan bien y aqui un ejemplo de eso Ver el archivo adjunto 91415 tambienhay un video en la red de el mismo controlador funcionando pero la diferencia es que usa un controlador AVR y yo la interfaz para computadora si se fija y realiza la captura de pantalla vera que es el mismo circuito......que es este http://youtu.be/MsaYcX5aIac bueno amigo espero sus inquietudes ...juan


 
_Amigo la única manera de saberlo antes de construir algo es simular todo el circuito, así mismo se podrá ver fallos o saber a ciencia cierta si este funciona o hay que modificarle algo, voy a estudiar viene este circuito y le comento amigo.__Un saludo._
_MDT._


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 28, 2013)

pues si nesecita mas info que yo pueda aportar pida y con gusto la cedo y muchisimas gracias por su ayuda...juan


----------



## Modultronic (Abr 28, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> pues si nesecita mas info que yo pueda aportar pida y con gusto la cedo y muchisimas gracias por su ayuda...juan


 

_Amigo ya navegue por las web que usan ese circuito http://elm-chan.org/works/vlp/report_e.html, al parecer este chico lo modifico tanto el Hardware como el programa y le quedo espectacular:__http://prometheus4.com/share/projector/_[/SIZE] _http://www.bis0uhr.de/index.htm?http://www.bis0uhr.de/projekte/laser/english.html%99http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=laser+galvo+chan&source=images&cd=&docid=fRTrDT_h-RdR7M&tbnid=Qx38pzBByrRETM:&ved=0CAEQjxw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bis0uhr.de%2Fprojekte%2Flaser%2Fenglish.html&ei=4Nl9UaXqLoHu9ASx0YGoAg&bvm=bv.45645796,d.eWU&psig=AFQjCNFcAGKEpS45fN8nhaxJxzjAuhN_fA&ust=1367288630160866_ _Un saludo.__MDT._


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 28, 2013)

que lindo que le alla servido .... bueno aca otro link de imteres para que vea ..http://www.ctrnd.com/NormLaserShow/LatestNews.htm y aqui se va a dar cuenta de algo ...si se puede fabricar como el segundo link que posteo pero los sistemas profecionales son todos modulares como los que se consiguen en las industrias que se dedican a eso por ejemplo ..el amplificador de galvos que yo puse antes todas las empresas ofrecen los amplificadores para conectar al ilda y pues puede variar el sistema de dicha placa pero no asi su coneccion en el caso de el primer link esto no se puede o sea los galvos comerciales no se pueden conectar a ese sistema ( no tengo el esquema que uso) pero de seguro que no son interconectables  ...puede que este equivocado... y gracias de nuevo por aportar en mi conocimiento....juan


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 30, 2013)

> Amigo la única manera de saberlo antes de construir algo es simular todo el circuito


Yo creo que la mejor manera de saber si un circuito funciona es ENTENDIENDOLO  y viendo que hace cada cosa...
Hace unos dias vi un servomotor hecho con un 12f675, que basicamente el pic es un controlador PID como el de la foto que subio el compañero @locodelafonola. Estaria bueno ver si da la velocidad para aplicarlo a un par de galvos


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 30, 2013)

buenas tardes amigo fer que bueno lo tuyo ..siempre aportando y dando una mano.... gracias de mi parte amigo ...bueno amigo a ver si explicamos un poco esto ...el asunto es la velocidad.. y aqui esta el problema que todos se enfrentan ..digamos que para generar una imagen sobre una pared.... que es similar a la exploracion que hacen los televisores en su pantalla...... el barrido de exploracion vertical y horizontal..... bien hasta aqui todo alegria..pero.... ¿¿¿ como trasmito el haz del laser..... esa susecion de puntos a la pared (pantalla )..todos los medios que yo conozco son mecanicos manejados por electrobnica el circuito que yo postie es el diseño original y que despues todas las empresas se dedicaron a copiar y desarrollar  si aprecian la imagen este es un conjunto de galvo escaner  de 20k o sea llega a 20.000 puntos por segundo  si observan la placa ( es de fabicacion USA) veran que el circuito es el mismo  que el que yo propongo yesta placa es fabricacion 2010 no es vieja   y aqui el conjunto completo con los galvos comprados  ahora aclaremos el tema  la parte electronica se puede solucionar y desarrollar de alguna manera pero no asi la parte mecanica por ejemplo motores de DC o paso a paso .. siguen siendo muy lentos en las respuestas y por defecto no logramos velocidad y por consiguiente menos puntos o sea que perdemos definicion para una imagen trasmitida ¿¿¿¿ que nos queda ????.... pues recurrir a los galvos el diseño que yo propongo (y que mas atras estan las fotos) podemos aspirar a tener una velocidad de 12K a18k de acuerdo a la construccion del mismo y dentro de su construccion.....el bobinado.... en ese bendito alambre de lizt.....esta el secreto ....sip ...pero ese es otro tema....amigo fer aca posteo una foto del dac con pic......... pero el circuito no lo tengo solo la foto... y si se puede...... pero en pic soy nulo.....  al amigo cesalzum aca tambien subo un .ZIP con un sistema completo para motores pap incluye programa .,dac.,driver para los motores  pero no aspiren a mucho solo algunas figuras sin movimiento y liguras de lisanju ..bueno espero haber aclarado el asunto un poco....juan


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 30, 2013)

Todavia no entiendo cual es tu problema ... lo del "servo" de mas arriba no era para armar un servo con un motor y mover el espejo... lo que comentaba es que el circuito ese con pic hace lo mismo que la placa grande que subiste vos... es un control PID (los que no saben usen Google) y se podria usar para los galvos, habria que ver que tan rapido es.









En cuanto a la parte de generar las señales de control para los galvos (usualmente son de 0 a 5 volts) con un pic y usb no es dificil. Yo hace un tiempo hice algo de eso, usaba los modulos pwm del pic para mover dos motorcitos (con un par de imanes) que hacian de galvos, mas atras estaba la foto del invento.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 30, 2013)

a ver fer si nos entendemos...sip..... lo que vos propones esta bien ..ahora lo que vos logras (y no esta para nada mal ) son figuras simples y no una animacion (que es lo que yo quiero lograr) y eso con motores  o pap no se puede (falta velocidad ) que tenga pic o no..... no es el problema.....( podria tenerlo pero nose usar pic ) para generar una figura se nesesita un programa que maneje el barrido y recibir informacion del mismo para controlarla... y si a esa animacion le sumas movimiento necesitas controlar la exploracion ( de alli que los galvos tienen laso cerrado en el pid ) una cosa es el DAC que es la placa que te muestro con  pic y otra el driver de los galvos que esla placa que subi con ejemplos el equiipo lleva dos driver par galvos  y un DAC para manejar los drivers.... si es valido lo que desis pero no se como..  aclaremos para hacer figuras  con movimientos se nesesitan galvos ..si o si....y un driver para controlarlos ...si el  driver tiene pic.. (no conozco ninguno ) y si lo diseñas haces historia en el mundo..... y no se por que no hay ( patentes u otro problema no se)  y simplificaria todo el driver . en cuanto alas DAC si hay con pic y directo a usb (no tengo esquemas de ninguna que funcione y el programa que las maneje ) solo tengo por LTP .y que funcionan.....si saben de alguna bienvenidos sean..... se entiende ahora lo de mi propuesta..  juan


----------



## fernandoae (May 1, 2013)

No entendi, me explicás de nuevo?  jaja, ahora si!... vos querés proyectar animaciones 
Y cuales son las dudas que tenés?


----------



## locodelafonola (May 1, 2013)

buenas tardes..fer.. por fin nos entendimos.... y para aclararte todo lo que tengo para compartir funcion bien .... aqui vamos.. de nuevo......¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y cuidado burro entrando a un bazar!!!!!!!..... el esquema que voy armar es el de la placa de la foto que tiene las dos plaquetas chicas en el frente... (mas adelantes van las muestras de los galvos que estoy construyendo).... la placa esa tiene capacitores y resistencia......  y tambien una bobinita de 220µH con nucleo de ferrita... la pregunta en concreto..... es esos capasitores y esas resistencia son especiales digamos resistencias al  1% o 2%y los capacitores de "tantalio" o algo asi.....tomando en cuenta que es un amplificador de instrumentacion....... para que las partes de los operacionale tengan una señal mas estable....... y te lo cuento porque algo me dijo el ruso....pero uso el traductor de google......y mucho no entendi ...digamos nada.....esa placa es la que uso para el primer video y los galvos son del segundo video... y si fer.....desde el principio quise armar un equipo de animaciones....me encanta complicarme la vida ....jajajajajajajajajaj.. y gracias amigo     y espero que estes bien..y sin tantos problemas.....juan


----------



## rayback (May 1, 2013)

Hola muy buenas , estoy liado con el foro y todo lo que escribis,jeje cosas de novato, os espongo mi idea.
Estoy interesado en hacer una cabeza movil para controlarla atraves de un interface DMX512 y conectado al Pc y controlarlo atraves de software, habeis podido alguno hacer la cabeza movil?, si es asi os agradeceria vuestra ayuda con los esquemas y fotos, o en su caso en que post esta . 

Gracias y un saludo a todos, muy buenos trabajos todos.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 1, 2013)

huyyyyyyyyyyy amigo en la que te metiste ....... pero buee ..lo digo yo que me complico mas que vos .... y si queres algo de eso hay ...fernandoae hizo una interfaz  y yiroshi posteo un cabezal .... pero todo eso esta aqui mas atras ...yyyyyyy... vas atener que leerte todo el post.... aca hay cosas muy buenas ya probadas y te aclaran dudas..... suerte...juan


----------



## fernandoae (May 2, 2013)

Nahh si no es complejo hacer un cabezal con DMX cuando se entienden un par de conceptos y se maneja medianamente el tema de los microcontroladores 
Yo ahora estoy arreglando un Moon de un cliente en la que se quemó TODO menos el led, el cooler y el motor pap... aparentemente hubo un corto y se quemó el ULN2803 que es el driver del motor, el cerebrito del aparato (es un ic especifico), unos cables y el trafo... el fusible ni se enteró porque tenía uno de... 5A!!! cuando el trafo del equipo dice 12V 30W, el led es rgb (500mA por canal)... yo calculo que no consumia mas de 0,5A... pero bueno  voy a ver si diseño una placa nueva para dejarla andando aunque sea sin DMX, el cliente de todos modos la usaba en audiorritmico nomás.
Lo que es la ignorancia  :cabezon: como le van a poner uno de 5 amper!!!???  hno:


----------



## gabriel66 (May 10, 2013)

ante todo los saludo y me saco el sombrero ante tantos genios , quiero decirles que hace mucho estoy enganchado con este post y que me a resultado muy util (perdonen pero les robe varias ideas). y como estoy loco por algo que vi en youtube y no se por donde empezar me tomo el atrevimiento de pedirles ayuda . pongo el url para que lo vean




espero puedan ayudarme y desde ya mmuchas gracias de antemano


----------



## djwash (May 10, 2013)

gabriel66 dijo:


> ante todo los saludo y me saco el sombrero ante tantos genios , quiero decirles que hace mucho estoy enganchado con este post y que me a resultado muy util (perdonen pero les robe varias ideas). y como estoy loco por algo que vi en youtube y no se por donde empezar me tomo el atrevimiento de pedirles ayuda . pongo el url para que lo vean
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x3eo0MSndI
> espero puedan ayudarme y desde ya mmuchas gracias de antemano



Buenas, tanto tiempo gente, acá estoy volviendo a las andanzas...

Precisamente estoy por encarar algo parecido a lo del ultimo video, viene un controlador que puede manejar hasta 2048 pixeles, y también vienen los pixeles, el costo es algo elevado ero creo que se puede hacer, de todas formas el costo seguirá siendo alto, ya que uno de estos pixeles vale $8,50AR, y fabricar un pixel de estos costara mas caro seguramente, lo que si se puede modificar para que iluminen mas, vienen unos pixeles mas grandes pero cuestan alrededor de $40AR, habría que ver que tienen estos pixeles dentro, el controlador no es caro, cuesta unos $550AR...

Si alguien tiene algo de info sobre como se puede fabricar un sistema ese estos podemos ir encarando el proyecto entre todos.

Saluda al foro...


----------



## locodelafonola (May 10, 2013)

hey amigoooooo.........como esta usted...... que hace tanto tiempo que no lo leo... bueno devolviendo las ayudas que usted me dio le aserco un dato que tlavez le sirva... y atenti que si usted lo encara seguro que hay alguien muy interesado que esto funcione.. y se " prende". a costruirlo.......segurisimo......aca dejo el video


----------



## djwash (May 10, 2013)

O_O

Yo he visto antes ese video en alguna parte...

En el distribuidor tienen unas tiras parecidas, pero las venden con un controlador que no se conecta a la PC, en el otro distribuidor, si venden el mismo controlador que sale en el video o al menos uno muy parecido pero no las tiras digitales, me voy a dar una vuelta a ver que integrado llevan...

Habria que ver si las tiras de uno funcionan con el controlador del otro, mi idea es hacerlo mas grande, buscar la forma de manejar leds de potencia y armar algo bestialmente grande ...



 creo que las tiras del video usan el LPD8806, habria que ver si las que venden aca usan el mismo...



Y no anduve activamente en el foro, ya que los primeros meses del año anduve de joda, digamos, despejando la mente con actividades recreativas, etilicas, festivales, salidas en moto enduro de noche con fernet por los cerros sanjuaninos con buena compañia , etc..Y los ultimos 20 dias tuve un problema en la vista que me tuvo en la oscuridad por un buen rato... Ustedes por aca no han perdido el tiempo, han avanzado bastante en algunos proyectos, se ve que va bien lo del laser...


----------



## locodelafonola (May 10, 2013)

heyyyyy amigo sip.... y lo de las tiras.... yo las e visto por aca lodelos controladores... nop nada de eso..... ahora pensando un poco no me fije que circuito llevan ... y otro dato........ se programa por pc pero despues queda autonomo..esas que vos viste que interfas de coneccion tenian ??? fijate eso tambien porque hay unas que se porograman por mini-usb....bueno lo del laser me tiene bien ocupado.. y lo estoy pensando...... para que una vez andando lo pueda seguir desarrollamdo ..y lo que nadie entendio....(es mi culpa no se explicarme bien ) es para las figuras con movimiento y animacion


----------



## djwash (May 10, 2013)

Veremos mas tarde que puedo averiguar de las tiras y eso, led, led y mas led...

Lo del laser, desde un principio se lo que queres hacer, queres proyectar imagenes en movimiento con el laser, y para eso necesitas precisión por eso lo elavorado de los galvos (asi se llaman no?) y lo mas importante la velocidad para que el efecto de Persistencia Retiniana haga lo suyo... Aca en un boliche que se llama AlCerro una vez tenian un laser de esos era bastante grande y proyectaba imagenes en movimiento en los arboles, tambien las promociones de la barra 2 x 1...


----------



## locodelafonola (May 10, 2013)

amigo no te das una idea lo que me cuesta por que no consigo nada donde vivo pero recurro al desguase y cosas desechads y coneso salgo a flote y tengo todo bien documentado y probado ( no por mi ) si no de equipos funcionando...... bueno aca te dejo otro video del desarrollo mas grande de este tipo de cartel


----------



## fernandoae (May 10, 2013)

El tema de manejar las tiras es lo mas facil del mundo  tiene un pin de datos y uno de clock solamente... no estoy seguro si son todas iguales pero en la que yo tenia era asi...
Busquen la hoja de datos del D705 que es el ic que usa.


----------



## capitanp (May 10, 2013)

Sip interesante les dejo un esquema


----------



## fernandoae (May 10, 2013)

Ahora la pregunta del millón... algún vendedor en Argentina?


----------



## djwash (May 10, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta del millón... algún vendedor en Argentina?



Del chip solo? no creo... Del controlador y los racimos y tiras con el integrado ese si... Le voy a preguntar al distribuidor si puede traer de donde sea que traiga los led, esos integrados...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 10, 2013)

djwash, estas hablando de estos productos? http://www.dled.com.ar/pixel-led


----------



## gabriel66 (May 11, 2013)

muchachos las tiras led que venden en argentina no son las mismas que las del video que puso loco las que venden aca va un integrado cada tres led y las del video lleva uno por led las de aca cuestan 1000 el metro y las del video si se pudieran traer de china 45 el metro siempre hablando en pesos argentinos


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2013)

En realidad depende de la tira el ic controlador 
Y la verdad... es un afano el precio... yo no me voy a vivir a China porque no se escribir en chino jaja


----------



## locodelafonola (May 11, 2013)

yo igual analizando los costos es una locura .......y creo que 1000 pesos el metro esta fuera de logica...el ultimo video tiene 18 tiras y seran unos 5 mts de largo...saquen cuentas.. y despues me dicen cuanto valdria terminado..... de locos... y no me miren a mi....no tengo precio¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## djwash (May 11, 2013)

gabriel66 dijo:


> muchachos las tiras led que venden en argentina no son las mismas que las del video que puso loco las que venden aca va un integrado cada tres led y las del video lleva uno por led las de aca cuestan 1000 el metro y las del video si se pudieran traer de china 45 el metro siempre hablando en pesos argentinos



Es cierto que hay tiras con 3 led por chip, pero tambien hay tiras como las del video, y estan los pixel led que es mas como lo que quiero hacer yo...

Y por el precio, si es obvio que el costo de esto es elevado, las tiras de por si son caras pero son casi 1000 los 5 metros no el metro...

Mi idea es hacer algo grande y se que no es barato, no me interesan las tiras porque es algo que te limita mucho en tamaño y se eleva mucho el costo, por eso es que preferiria conseguir el chip por separado y armar algo mas potente en cuanto a iluminacion que los racimos de pixel led...



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> djwash, estas hablando de estos productos? http://www.dled.com.ar/pixel-led



Si Zeta, hablo de eso, pero mas grande...


----------



## gabriel66 (May 11, 2013)

djwash grande que? el pixel o el tamaño de pantalla , si es la pantalla en la casa que yo averigue de china venden una de 2 x 3 metros flexible (tipo cortina) con controlador y con anvio a argentina en 1500 d$s que es mas o menos lo que cuesta un proyector aca . lo del video que puse yo debe tener unos pixeles de 3.5 a 5 centrimetrs porque esta en una configuracion de 15 x 56 . otra cosa que me gustaria saber ( si alguno sabe ) es como encender los led de un controlador casero con virtual dj


----------



## locodelafonola (May 11, 2013)

haaaa amigo.. eso ya lo realizo fernabdodae mas atras pero veo que fer anda por el foro y lo pasteo muchisimo mas atras...cuando me dijeron de leer todo el post.... medio que puse "esquivo"... pero luego de que lo lei entendi porque y me gusto........ juan


----------



## djwash (May 11, 2013)

gabriel66 dijo:


> djwash grande que? el pixel o el tamaño de pantalla...



Las dos cosas, no es la idea manejar mas pixeles, sino hacer que los mismos sean mas potentes den mas brillo, un pixel mas grande se puede hacer una pantalla mas grande, como de 15 x 30 metros...por el momento...

Estaria bueno poder hacer una pantalla gigante de led, pero desconozco el alcance del integrado que usa este sistema, lo mas probable es que no sirva para tirarle video, pero eso ya es otra historia...


----------



## locodelafonola (May 11, 2013)

cro que la idea esta bien....vos sabes que se casi nada de electronica.... pero me parece que vi en otra provincia con led de 3x3w (puede ser eso lo que vos desis ) y maneja video al menos yo vi eso


----------



## djwash (May 12, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> cro que la idea esta bien....vos sabes que se casi nada de electronica.... pero me parece que vi en otra provincia con led de 3x3w (puede ser eso lo que vos desis ) y maneja video al menos yo vi eso



Y, en si con cualquier led se puede crear una pantalla, la cosa es el controlador que sea capaz de crear la interfaz entre lo que sea que tire video y los led...


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2013)

El D705 que comenté puede trabajar hasta 20Mhz, video? se *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]* de risa


----------



## niko232 (May 12, 2013)

hola gente, como están?? nadie probo de controlar leds por bus i2c con un pic y un integrado pcf8574 se pueden expandir los puertos usando solo dos puertos del micro. en un solo bus se pueden conectar hasta 8 de estos integrados o 16 pcf5874a que es una versión mejorada. así se pueden expandir hasta 128 puertos de I/O del micro y son compatibles con la mayoría de los micros en el mercado. tengo que buscar en mi cajón de los recuerdos que tengo una aplicación con un 16f84 y un par de esos integrados. espero sirva la info. saludos. cada vez se pone mejor este foro.


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2013)

Buenas, el tema de manejar muchos leds con un pic no es problema de la cantidad de puertos sino de la capacidad de proceso necesaria, el pwm consume muchos recursos, pero hay una tecnica llamada Bit Angle Modulation que permite manejar muchos leds... investiga por ese lado


----------



## gabriel66 (May 12, 2013)

loco , yo vi todo el post y vi lo de la consola pero lo que yo tengo es un controlador hecho con un teclado con puerto serial y queria ponerle los led , con respecto a la pantalla djwash fijate que le ponen varios controladores



niko , buscala y posteala todo sirve


----------



## gabriel66 (May 13, 2013)

miren lo que encontre :
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/prom...-input-50pcs-a-string-IP68-led/564839219.html



djwash , que distribuidor vende el controlador que se conecta a la pc ?



djwash , este controladoe puede servir para lo que vos tenes en mente :
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...suppor-many-kinds-of-IC/312912_516720767.html


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2013)

como se hace para comprar?


----------



## locodelafonola (May 15, 2013)

hola mi gente como estan.... bueno ustedes saben que yo tengo un amigo (por internet)....es ruso y estudia ingenieria electronica en polonia..... la cosa es que habando comente que andaban con los led para pantallas y me dijo que un compañero de el estaba haciendo algo asi ... y hoy me encuentro en mi correo esto....(lo mando el )   .... mas...  ....otro.....  ....otro....  ...... otro.....  ...... otro..... ...detalle del C.I.....  .....esquematico.....  .... esquematico led...   y tambien adjunto el pdf que mando del C.i que usan para el control de los led.... espero que sirva para tener una idea...juan


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 15, 2013)

locodelafonola, en verdad, desde que llegaste aportaste muchisimo a este tema. Te felicito!


----------



## jamesoro (May 15, 2013)

excelente aporte, ya quieria saber como estaban hechas esas pantallas, gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (May 15, 2013)

hola como estan....... gracias muchas gracias-----me siento muy bien por serles util .pero  en realidad soy yo el que esta agradecido......... y muchisimo .. ustedes saben .. cuando entre en el  foro.....entre preguntando como era el control remoto de la maquina de humo.... y aparecio djwash., despues fernandoae., z_bola1 ., dj_glenn....en fin sigue la cadena ...¿¿¿¿¿¿ como no voy a dar una mano si al momento de que nesesite una....... varios estuvieron ..y sigen estando.....ya tire las lineas.. a ver que mas datos sobre la pantalla puedo conseguir ...gracias a ustedes....juan


----------



## djwash (May 15, 2013)

La verdad muy buen aporte, y no solo ese sino todo lo que has compartido con la comunidad es admirable, te felicito! y gracias!


----------



## gabriel66 (May 16, 2013)

Genio . loco igual que todos los que integran este post repito me saco el sombrero , gracias

Djwash que distribuidor vende el controlador que se conecta a la pc?


----------



## locodelafonola (May 17, 2013)

hola ....mi gente ..... como lo prometi de vuelta con mas datos ..muy buenos... y quiero dar las gracias al estudiante polaco que me los facilito... me gustaria nombrarlo ... pero tenemos problemas de traduccion con el "ruso" porque el escribe en polaco...luego traduce al imgles y yo del ingles traduzco al castellano ... y es bastante comico porque a veces pasa que no entendemos nada y teminamos mandandonos dibujitos para explicar  ....  y en realidad este estudiante no se como se llama pero me dio a entender que le dicen "ideas fuera de la cabeza" y escrito seria mrtip ..porque a decir verdad nadie comparte semejante desarrollo propio sin pedir nada.....tambien es otro pais y otra cultura....... hojala podamos ser iguales.... aca un video donde esta la direccion web con los datos y ejemplos de funcionamiento 



 ...... aca algunas fotos de los modulos armados    .....aca otra..........   ...... otra mas.......  esto es una captura del setin de la compu ...  tambien subo dos .zip uno es el codigo de la programacion en C y el otro contiene las placas o pcb para fabricarlas y esquematicos y distribucion de componentes... tambien hay un txt.. con respuestas que siempre le hacen y el anota en un cuaderno  y luego edita en su compu ..si nesesitan sacar dudas ... pidan y hago el intento de solucionarlo ..sin ningun problema......juan  PD esto de compartir lo aprendi de alguien del foro ... mi amigo el rey julien...


----------



## endryc1 (May 24, 2013)

bueno aqui ando probando una maquina de humo que estoy arreglando para incluirla en mi sistema de audio-luces, la resistencia es de una plancha que tenia roto el termostato, se me olvidaba lo mas importante ,¿como se le puede dar color y olor al humo? el termostato original se rompiò ?mas o menos a que temperatura hay que desconectar la resistencia? quiero saber esto para cambiar el termostato por otro


----------



## locodelafonola (May 24, 2013)

hola amigo endryc1 ..cubano amigo....por aca tiene como colorear y dar aroma al humo ... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/762290/ _ y le aconsejo que NO use agua en la formula.......  el colorante y el aromatisante se diluyen en alcohol y la griserina.. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/762195/ _......  ..en cuanto aremplazar el termostato por aqui algunas ideas....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/749500/ y aca_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/758688/ _ ....  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/758848/..... y amigo si tiene duda pregunte no mas ....... que veo como le doy una mano...... juan


----------



## endryc1 (May 24, 2013)

gracias por responder y tan rapido. un abrazo fuerte desde cubita la bella


----------



## RORO (May 30, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro ,ando en busca de un circuito laser que se posteo , fue scaneo de una revista america , es un sistema de 3 motores , enfrentados , alguien subo un scaneo de la revista , yo arme el circuito hace tiempo y lo habia dejado de lado , por unos problemas y ahora quiero retomarlo, me falta como hacer la conexion ente los potenciometros y los motores , he revisado los 115 post y no lo he podido pillar si alguien recuerda el numero del post le estare eternamente agradecido
un abrazo


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2013)

hola amigo RORO aca tenes algo........ y resubo dos archivos mas que talvez sean lo que buscas.... lo subio fernandoae,,, espero que sea esto.... Ver el archivo adjunto 91515 ...   juan


----------



## RORO (May 30, 2013)

mis agradecimientos por tan prontas respuestas , son geniales 
gracias totales



amigos  en los adjuntos no encontre lo que buscaba, pero aprendi algo nuevo con su info , pero la info que busco esta en esta revista , yo la tenia pero la perdi y quede con el circuito a medias , adjunto la foto de la revista 
gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2013)

amigo roro creo que es este pero fijese........ sino sigo buscando..... y arme mi amigo que quiero verlo andando..todos me gustan..mas si son laser DIY...juan


----------



## RORO (May 30, 2013)

Loco eres grande, mil gracias por la informacion era la que buscaba 

un abrazo


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 3, 2013)

oye ahora mismo no lo tengo terminado pero esta en camino el control automatico para mi maquina de humo , lo posteare aqui para que lo utilizen a su gusto y antojo, ya esta probado en protoboard asi que le tiro fotos prontico. basicamente es un astable y un monoastable con 555 pero funcionan dependiendo del pulso que les manda el termostato y en cuanto esta caliente la resistencia activa la bonbita por 10 segundos y se apaga espera 30 seg y vuelve a meter otro fogonazo de 10 seg mas , mientras este conectada hace esto toda la noche si no la desactivas manualmente por el control


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 3, 2013)

hola amigo endryc1...cubano amigo.... ¿¿¿¿tiene manera de medir la temperatura de el calentador ????..... me da la imprecion (por el video).. que le falta temperatura.... un abrazo amigo desde argentina


----------



## gabriel66 (Jun 14, 2013)

buen dia genios , estoy construyendo unas luces led y viendo unos videos de internet se me ocurrio ponerles el efecto prisma de las cabezas moviles , estube buscando en la web y no encontre nada de como irian los espejos , alguno tiene idea de como van ? desde ya les agradezco su ayuda



loco tu aporte de la pantalla es groso , pero para mi seria imposible emprender algo asi , lo que yo ando buscando es algo como el video que pusiste de la pantalla flexible, igualmente gracias por tomarte el tiempo de ayudarme


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 15, 2013)

hola gabriel66 ....... la verdad no me doy idea de lo que queres hacer con el prisma .... si tratas de poner un dibujo al menos de como seria ..... te ayudo ....... lo de la pantalla..seria cuestion de ver como adaptar el ci .a las tiras... porque no es complicado pasar imagenes.... toma todo raw...esa es la ventaja...pero bueno yo con eso no ando .. lo pase para ustedes ... juan


----------



## gabriel66 (Jun 15, 2013)

gracias loco por responder tan rapido, la cuestion es bastante simple un efecto de led , enfocando a un prisma de espejos(esta es mi duda )  que me multiplica el efecto , agarrado a un motor que al girar me da movimiento al efecto


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/430593/ .....mas por aca....._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/520934/ _... mas.... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/521578/..... mas....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/526162/ .... otro..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/532307/ _.....tambien aqui.....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/552843/ .... por aca mas.... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/562287/...... otro ..... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/586397/.... mas ...  ......_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/699624/ _    ..... y aca el maestro zbola1... derrochando inteligencia  !!!!!!! grande maestro ¡¡¡¡¡....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/711234/  ..mas de eso ...._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/722985/ _..... aca..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/791923/ _la verdad despues de ver tu dibujo me di cuenta que te estas mareando.... pues si tomas el ejemplo de la que costruyo zbola1 ..con el caño de pvc... (era de lampara y la hizo a led ).. que el espejo sea plano o en forma de campana es el mismo funcionamiento ..la diferencia esta en el efecto que se logra...juan


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 18, 2013)

locodelafonola el termostato se disparaba a los 190 grados, por eso yo pregunte antes a que temp se debia de poner a disparar, porque no estaba seguro



locodelafonola se me habia olvidado algo. el laser del quemador que tenia se me quemo en las pruebas, ahora tengo otro quemador pero no se la conexion del laser porque tiene como 10 patas te pongo modelo para ver si me puedes ayudar con esto, es lo unico que me falta para cerrar el sistemita laser.   aopen duw 1608/arr.



oye mira asi son los led laser que lleva el quemador que te dije, ?alguien sabra como conectarlo¿


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 18, 2013)

hola.......amigo cubano... le voy a dar una mano...lo que si que ahora no puedo publicar nada..... no estoy en mi compu.........pero le prometo que le armo alguna explicacion con fotos y paso unos circuitos de fuente tambien ..y de paso le muestro como consigo las lentes para que rindan bien.... yo esta noche le publico. y le paso lo que tengo....alli le muestro.... un dato para que me deje y es importante por lo que veo en las fotos...¡¿¿¿¿¿¿ de donde saco el modulo ???????  digame de que apoarato o componente lo saco...asi le paso datos del laser que tiene.... es importante........para regular la intencidad de la corriente........ asi no se queman.. un abrazo


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 18, 2013)

quemador  aopen modelo duw 1608/arr .las fotos que puse las consegui en la red pero son de este mismo tipo de laser. agradecido un millon de veces.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 18, 2013)

amigazo endryc1 el dato que nesesito es importante..pero bueno si no lo puede averiguar.trataremos de hacer lo pocible para que nose queme ...... Ver el archivo adjunto 89455 .... en la foto  se puede apreciar dos etiquetas una trae un  numero del "trimeo" o modulo laser.......alli esta el codigo del tipo de laser que usa ... bien...... ese modulo o lector lo tienen varios equipos... y no un solo modelo como algunos creen..... fijece por aca ..... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/782714/.. ... si no se puede tendremos que buscar por otro lado.........mientras tanto vallale sacando el impreso flexible..... antes que lo desuelde trate de mirar con una lupa  o algo con aumento y buena luz las patillas .......... aconsejo antes de desoldar que CORTE ........ con algo bien filoso el circuito impreso flexible....  al diodo laser todavia no lo retire del aluminio...es nesesario que disipe el calor para desoldar el impreso..... NO LE APLIQUE MUCHO CALOR...valla desoldando de a poco..si es posible sujete el aluminio en una morsa ....o "pinza perro " para que ayude a disipar calor....ya le di tarea amigo...asique espere mas trabajo mas tarde...juan


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 18, 2013)

Gabriel, un prisma para qué? Con un espejo te alcanza pero eso sí, debes mover tambien el led, aunque sea linealmente o girar para mas efecto.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 19, 2013)

hola ...endryc1..bueno cubano amigo..aca le subo lo prometido.pase todo a pdf.porque se que usted no tiene internet y va al ciber.. entonce le doy la posibilidad...... que lo imprima o lo baje en un pendrive y lo vea en su casa... le cuento que subo tres fuentes..... la primera es con tracistores.. y se que los componentes en su pais son escasos o dificile de conseguir..esta fuente tiene componentes muy comunes y se pueden remplazar facimente.......tal vez...puedan ser reciclados ..la segunda fuente  es tambien facil de fabricar por sus componentes
... la tercera...... la que yo arme y funciona perfecto.... es similar a la segunda pero es de diseño mas actual...y los componentes son medio dificiles... pero tambien funciona......tanbien le subo unos pdf con informacion sobre los laser., como desmontarlo  de una DVD y manipularlo... que cuestiones son inportantes  y porque regular la intencidad de lo diodos laser yconectar el PD ... tambien  adjunto un pdf.. que me fue facilitado por una enpresa yankee.... que fabican semiconductores laser.....en el esta el esquema electronico..de una fuente que yo quiero armar. pero no tiene PCB... que es esta...  ....  y aca te muestro la que yo construi que es la tres....[/IMG]  es muy importante que al diodo se le coloque el detector de emicion o comunmente llamado PD. que es la patita que el español del video no conectay que su fuente tampoco tiene manera de regular... el PD es importante  pues eso regula la intencidad y no se quema o sea ....si o si se tiene que conectar la tres patitas del diodo.... mas adelante te voy a explicar como consegir la lente colimadora y sumar las potencias de dos o mas laseres.. y es importante que guardes las lentes del modulo de DVD.. pues  se usan esas mismas.. y tanbien como refrijerarlos. ..juam


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 20, 2013)

Loco, querés hacer docencia. Me gusta y me alegra que estés en el foro. Y que no te guardás lo que sabes. Es lo que hago con lo que sé. ¿Conseguiste armar lo de los laser de RGB? Un abrazo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 20, 2013)

hola amigazo aquileslor....yo pienso que....... lo poco.... que se...lo tengo que trasmitir... porque si me lo llevo a la tumba..conmigo.....las cosas.. que yo aprendo todos los dias......no sirven para nada... me hacen sentir....inutil y egoista........nop..... no logro el .. RGB..... y ahora tengo mas laser antes.....tengo...dosrojos mas que yo me fabrique..... que calculo.....tienen que tirar unos 250 o 300 mw.cada uno..... pienso comprar otro verde y azul para sumar su potencia.... no consigo los cristales para "unir" el azul con el verde.....juan


----------



## gabriel66 (Jun 20, 2013)

aquileslor  : mi idea era usar un prisma como el de las cabezas pero no con un gobo sino con leds , si tenes alguna idea tirala y veo que provecho le damos , desde ya muchas gracias



mi idea del prisma es para lograr un efecto asi :


----------



## djwash (Jun 21, 2013)

Hola, eso no es con prisma...

Ese efecto se logra, o mas bien, la maquina del video tiene dentro un disco de led fijo, si uno solo nomas, con unos cuantos leds de 5mm o de 10mm High Power, una parabola con espejos pequeños en su lado cóncavo, la misma esta unida a un motor por el centro de su lado convexo, un circuito que convierte en audioritmico el movimiento del motor y las secuencias de los led, o mas bien, solo los led es suficiente, y una lente con los grados necesarios para hacer el equipo compacto (cuando manipules leds frente a una lente entenderas esto). 

Nada mas tiene dentro, asique manos a la obra...


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 21, 2013)

hola gabriel66 vi el video.... vamos arazonar lo siguiente... si te fijas..por ejemplo... los led azules.... guiran en la flor... pero el led mantiene su posicion.. eso nos dice que el emisor de luz (los led en este caso ) no tienen movimiento.... o sea que es luz reflejada.. ( un espejo ) ....  bien por lo que se ve....... tiene un patron de giro la imagen reflejada... eso me da a entender que el espejo gira .... y que al paracer esta decentrado con respecto a su eje.. o sea que es en forma de ovalo su giro o recoriido..... al tener reflejos multiples de la misma figura.... se refleja en otro espejo....tambien de giro oval.... pero este segundo espejo tiene menor inclinacion que el primero y su velocidad es mayor.. y es el que al cambiar el giro mueve las figura ...voy a tratar de hacer un dibujo.. ( todavia no me recibo en jardin de infantes ...no se rian..me cuesta dibujar )...... Ver el archivo adjunto Dibujo 11.bmp.....y tomando como base el primer videoel espejo que refleja los led en primera instancia estaria dividido en su circulo como en unas seis partes mas o menos.... y el segundo que refleja al primero es liso..pero desfasado su eje... es simple como ves por eso te decia que te estabas mareando...juan PD: jajajajajajaj en el mismo momento que yo te estaba respondiendo tambien lo hacia mi amigaso djwash...mostruo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡...jajajajajajaja  aca un video de como se programa el controlador que yo decia la ota vez


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 22, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, eso no es con prisma...
> 
> Ese efecto se logra, o mas bien, la maquina del video tiene dentro un disco de led fijo, si uno solo nomas, con unos cuantos leds de 5mm o de 10mm High Power, una parabola con espejos pequeños en su lado cóncavo, la misma esta unida a un motor por el centro de su lado convexo, un circuito que convierte en audioritmico el movimiento del motor y las secuencias de los led, o mas bien, solo los led es suficiente, y una lente con los grados necesarios para hacer el equipo compacto (cuando manipules leds frente a una lente entenderas esto).
> 
> Nada mas tiene dentro, asique manos a la obra...




lo que djwash te dice es esta parabola de espejos, solo que sin el filtro de color







la luz del o de los leds pegan es estos espejos, de ahi apsan por una lente, cambiando la secuencia de colores de los leds y haviendo girar la parabola tenes el efecto del video. todos los moon flower comerciales son asi, ya sea de lamparas de led, lampara dicroica o lampara h1 o h4


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 22, 2013)

hola ..hablando de espejos coloreados..viendo lo que mostro el genio de mi amigo zbola1.. les cuento como los coloreo..... despues que me los corta el vidriero  de mas o menos unos....... 2 x 2 cmt o 3 x 3 cmt...... ( me los vende barato por que son sobrantes que el tiene)......... tomo fatix alta temperatura ........ le pego en su parte TRASERA.. un pedazo de alambre de cobre  de bobinado del de descarte  (el quemado )... pongo el alambre le hago como una vueltita...... lo apoyo en el espejo y le pongo el fastix....... lo dejo secar.........saco la parrilla del horno ( la de alambre ) yo uso el electrico..pero pude ser el de gas..... me voy a un bicicletero que vive serca de mi casa...  (los espejos debe estar limpios sin gracitud )..... yo los limpio con thiner .... los agarro de otro extremo del alambre ..y los sumerjo en la lata de pintura al fuego....... que es esa pintura que ellos usan..... y los voy colgando en la rejilla del horno....  una vez que los tengo listo ...me vuelvo a casa con la rejilla... los coloco en el horno por 5 MINUTOS ..no mas !!!!!..... a unos 100 grados... esto lo repito tres veces ... cada una hora ..o sea 5 minutos  y espero una hora,,,, otros 5 minutos...... y espero otra hora ... aunque ustedes no lo crean...... es delicado el vidrio cuando lo calientan..... ,, pero le cuesta enfriarce..... aunque al tacto el vidrio del espejo este tibio.......... por dentro tiene mas temperatura........ y otra recomendacion.. NO usen espejos con pintura plastica........... en el recubrimiento posterior ¡¡¡¡ se derrite !!!!! esos son los espejos mas economicos..........si le preguntan al vidriero les va a desir cual es uno y otro.... el fastix no se pega por ser un material con baja porocidad pero si sella y se puede retirar facil mente  yo lo corto al raz con una hoja de cuter......... pues lo pego de nuevo donde va quedar definitivamente....... con fastix trasparente o negro.....  juan


----------



## djwash (Jun 22, 2013)

Exacto Zeta_bola_1, eso mismo es lo que estoy hablando, estaba por sacarle una foto a los que tengo aca pero no los encuentro...

Interesante Juan como pintas los espejos, aunque viene una pintura en aerosol que es de color pero transparente, y es secado rapido no necesita horno.

Si no me equivoco es RUST OLEUM efecto ANODIZADO...


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 22, 2013)

hola mi amigo... la verdad no la conozco a esa pintura.....pero los bicicleteros usan es es trasparente el color... antes al cuadro le dan una mano de pintura color aluminio.. y sobre esa este color que yo te cuen to.. la verdad que en los espejos se gasta muy poca pintura.. .....pero queda muy bien... es el mismo metodo que usan para colorear las luces de navidad... juan


----------



## djwash (Jun 22, 2013)

Si conozco el metodo de esos tipos, al lado de mi casa pintaban bicicletas hace tiempo, siempre habia un olorete...


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 22, 2013)

Muchachos, no les puedo dar ideas sobre estos trabajos porque no me dedico a ello, pero de óptica si. Les recomiendo enfocar los leds con una lente casi a la salida de la luz, para tener en los espejos un punto. Como ese punto se irá abriendo despues de las múltiples reflexiones, habría que enfocar de nuevo con lentes. Claro que con espejos cóncavos sería mas sencillo, pero de donde los sacamos? 
Mi aclaración primera era que para que usar un prisma para reflexión, si solo necesitamos eso. Con un espejo de primera superficie es lo mismo. Aunque se me hace que para esos trabajos, donde no se precisa tanta exactitud  ( o precisión) con los espejos comunes alcanza.
Y de las pinturas, tengo unos cuantos frasquitos de una pintura que se usaba para colorear lámparas y que aguanta el calor. Creo que en las casas de artesanías se consigue. Los saludo y les sigo deseando suerte en ese hobby tan lindo (y vistoso).


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 22, 2013)

aquilesor, qué tipo de pintura sería esa?


----------



## djwash (Jun 22, 2013)

Gracias aquilestor, en estas cosas siempre es mejor una imagen o dibujo como hizo Juan asi se entiende mejor ... 

Aunque en ese caso no es necesario mas de un solo lente que es el de salida, debe ser de bastante aumento, cuanto? no estoy seguro, la razon es para que todo el conjunto sea pequeño, como ejemplo con una lupa comun de 10cm comprada en un mayorista, la distancia optima entre esta y el led es de casi 60cm! con dos juntas se logra menos distancia. Los led tienen la cabeza en forma de lente, de 20º de apertura, por eso a corta distancia enfocan sobre un espacio reducido, como la parabola de la foto de mensajes anteriores...


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 22, 2013)

Es claro lo que indiqué por eso no puse un dibujo. No me dedico a ese tema, pero de enfocar,sí. Un led de 17 grados, a 5 cm da una mancha de luz de 2 cm de diámetro mas una aureola que en total hacen 3 cm. Esto lo experimenté para esta explicación, por eso te doy las medidas. Yo creo que se tendría que enfocar sobre un espejo toda la luz, si no se pierde potencia. Es decir, que si ponen varios espejos, todos encontrarán el foco entero. Yo inclinaría cada espejo, (podés hacer el experimento con 4 espejos para que sea fácil) para que produzca movimiento y tambien movería el led u otros espejos girantes. Y a la salida enfocar de nuevo para obtener puntos en el techo.
Con respecto al lente o lentes: con una lente de 66 dioptrías ( que es una barbaridad, las lupas de escritorio andan por las dos a cuatro dioptrías) tuve que colocarla a 2 cm del led para que a 5 cm me de un punto de luz de 4 mm de diámetro. Yo hice las pruebas con una lente de 12 mm de diámetro pero el diámetro de las lentes tienen quer un poco mas grande que el diámetro de la mancha de luz en la distancia a que iría la lente. Mas de allí no seguí porque no se cuales son sus necesidades, pero consultalo con Jorge que el sabe mucho de estos temas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 22, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Exacto Zeta_bola_1, eso mismo es lo que estoy hablando, estaba por sacarle una foto a los que tengo aca pero no los encuentro...
> ..



por eso mismo busque en la pagina de american dj como repuesto jeje


----------



## djwash (Jun 23, 2013)

Aquilestor, me referia a un dibujo para los que no tienen tan claro el tema, yo he experimentado varias cosas y fabrico estas maquinas a partir de componentes que podes comprar en cualquier lado a un bajo costo, como una lupa de escritorio de $10AR, con dos juntas es suficiente, averigue al principio por lupas o lentes mas potentes pero los valores eran exageradamente altos, asique me incline por lo mas barato...


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 23, 2013)

buenas..mi gente ...  viendo lo que publico el genio de zbola1  y lo que dijo djwash ..  con un solo motor con los espejos ....sobra o sea que ami me sobra un motor..........   tiene razon lo que dice el amigo aquileslor ...... cuanto mas rebote de espejos tenga.. menor va a ser la potencia y en un led por mas lupa que pongamos se nota......y me uno al pedido de djwash...usted amigaso la tiene mas clara que nosotros en optica mecanica,,, pues un dibujo o una esplicacion no vienen mal,,,,,,,,, yo la conclucion que saque fue viendo el video nada mas....porque a desir verdad no he visto ninguno........ ya que anda el genio de zbola1 por aca queria preguntarle ¿¿¿¿¿ de donde saco esto o como se hace ?????? como se hace el apoyo que le dio  a la lente  osea esto de color blanco y que no es el caño...


----------



## djwash (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola locodelafonola, aca en casa sabado en la noche, hace un tiempo esto no era normal...

Eso blanco, parece ser una reduccion de una medida de caño a otra mas chica si no me equivoco, hay de varios tipos unas se pegan y otras van con o-ring, date una vuelta por el Easy y vas a ver muchas cosas interesantes, muchos accesorios que se pueden usar para hacer un gabinete para luces con lupas vienen ideal, quizas los precios no son de lo mejor, pero cuando iba al Easy de chico me sentia como McGyver en una ferreteria...


Dejo unas imagenes para el que lo necesite, es basicamente lo que tiene la maquina del video, y las maquinas comerciales mas comunes y economicas como moon flower, etc...


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 23, 2013)

hey..amigaso...sip...la verdad que es sabado... pero mientras este todo bien..lo demas es secundario....... bueno,,esta claro ahora que es,,el asunto es que donde yo vivo no hay Easy..asique tendre que ver por otros lados ..pero ya se que es... esta muy bueno el ejemplo...grafico y es lo que le pedia al amigo aquileslor.... el a hecho varias cosas con led y lupas ..no aplicado a los efectos de luces pero es muy util lo que sabe...... me gusta eso de poner los disipadores de micro prosesadores.... y reutilizardo..... yo tengo uno de esos ..exactamente igual.... gracias amigazo poe el dato...juan


----------



## djwash (Jun 23, 2013)

De nada.. Por lo del Easy, podes ir a un local que venda exclusivamente cañerias para agua de todo tipo, y pedis los catalogos, salen todas las piezas que vienen para todos los caños, y asi con otros porductos de ferreteria...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 23, 2013)

juan, lo de la imagen que pusiste vos es una tapa ciega de 11cms de diametro, el orificio se lo hice con un compas de corte, por eso se ve parejito. en mi caso empece con un pedazo de caño que tenia en casa de 10cms. las lupas que compre entraban bien en la tapa del de 11, pero como tiene esa forma de reduccion calzaron bien las lupas y el caño.

en mi caso fui a una casa de venta de todo tipo de caños, ademas de tenerla cerca de casa es muuuucho mas barata que el easy y tienen de todo por que se dedican a eso.

djwash, como detalle quiero añadir a las imagenes que pusiste que para reducir el equipo no es necesario poner el led y la parabola en angulo de 90 grados con la lupa. los equipos comerciales que tengo ponen la fuente de luz en un angulo mucho menor, algo asi como entre los 30 y 45 grados. es mas complicada la calibracion, pero se reduce el tamaño considerablemente, lamentablemente no los tengo conmigo para sacar alguna foto



peeeeeeero como el que busca encuentra(de chiripa le pegue al termino de busqueda)







ahi hay un moonflower comercial con lampara comun. fijense que la lampara esta adelante de la parabola directamente, y como no sale luz blanca por la lente??? por ese pedacito de chapa que se ve a la izquierda de la lampara.

ahi ven que es complicada la calibracion por que la distancia lente/parabola y parabola/lampara debe de ser perfecta para que no se vea la luz blanca y a la vez que no tape la chapita los haces de colores. de esa forma son los equipos elecom que tengo. el psl es distinto, tiene una dicro de 100w en angulo con la parabola

pongo mas imagenes de otros efectos similares











y para el ejemplo de la lampara en angulo


----------



## djwash (Jun 23, 2013)

Estas en lo cierto Zeta, pero cuando se trata de led la unica forma es en angulo si usas espejos, o recto si no los usas.

Las imagenes que subiste son de equipos con lampara, los conozco muy bien ya que les saco todo eso que tienen dentro y coloco un disco de led y una placa controladora, y una fuente de 12V 1A y listo, equipo transformado a led. En cuanto a los discos de espejos, he probado la tecnica pero aun no la he implementado en ningun equipo, pero no lo descarto ya que tengo algunos con espejos de colores, lo que posibilita usar leds blancos que andan por ahi...


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 23, 2013)

DJ, decís que les pusiste un disco de leds, es giratorio? ¿Cuantas filas de leds usaste? Te pregunto por que ustedes me preguntan a mi y no se como hacer para contestarles bien pues no conozco el tema.
Yo puedo usar la lente que quiera porque tengo para pruebas, pero debo adaptar mis comentarios a lo que ustedes pueden conseguir. Y lo de los caños de plástico, yo tambien me surto en un negocio que se dedica a ello y uso las cuplas, tapones y caños para muchas cosas por lo práctico. ¿ Como enfocas los leds? ¿Los proyectas a espejos giratorios? ¿ De que tamaño cada espejo y la parábola donde van colocados? ¿De que tamaño sería la mancha de luz (spot) de los leds sobre los espejos? ¿A que distancia los pones? Quisiera tener aclarados esos puntos para poder orientar mis experimentos y trasmitirlos a los amigos. Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 23, 2013)

amigaso aquileslor...... recien te leo ..dj wash dice  cuando se refiere a disco de led a esto que el hace .....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/430593/ y  no es giratorio sino fijo .......la duda que tenemos todos es la distancia de un led y la lupa o lente... las lente o lupas ..son la que conseguimos en las librerias ....con esas nos manejamos..... fijate tambien en este mensaje mio..... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/814825/ _ ..........anda a los link que puse.. y alli te vas a dar una idea de lo que desimos.... fijate el que hizo zbola 1.... con el caño....... de donde yo recorte la foto..... el  octogono con los espejos planos... gracias amigaso por tu interes..... juan


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 23, 2013)

Bueno, tomo nota y guardo todo para estudiarlo, pero ustedes me están metiendo en otras cosas....
Quieren usar lupas comunes, pero hay lentes para los leds que venden en china, fijate en ebay.
Las lupas sirven muy bien para el proyector final. Hasta luego juan.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 23, 2013)

amigaso aquileslor .....sip de eso se lo de las lentes.... pero no todos tenemos la facilidad de importar.. y recurrimos a lo que encontranos mas facil .... por eso te deciamos es lo que tu experiencia con led tenias nada nas que eso... y muchisimas gracias  amigaso por tu molestia...juan


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 23, 2013)

me parece uqe estan hablando de cosas distintas, aquileslor habla de los lentes para los leds, que se colocan en el led mismo

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/lente-para-led

pero en los efectos me parece que no se usan lentes en el led mismo, si no a la salida de lo que se decida colocar que haga el juego de luces, ya sea espejos, formas o blabla.

que djwash confirme esto, que tiene experiencia en conversiones


----------



## djwash (Jun 24, 2013)

Emm, me gustaria tener datos exactos de la cantidad de aumento necesario para el uso de led de 5mm que es lo mas comun, por ejemplo una forma de medir el aumento de una lente comercial de 10cm y una lupa de escritorio de 10cm, entre estas hay una gran diferencia.

Al usas placas de led de 5mm 20º, sabemos que el haz se va abriendo, entonces tenemos que tener una lente de salida de un aumento tal, que la distancia necesaria entre esta y los led no sea tan grande, ya que a unos 20cm el haz de luz de estos es de unos 10cm de diametro, y si tenemos poco aumento, la distancia necesaria será mayor, el diametro del haz tambien será mayor, y necesitaremos una lupa mas grande, en fin, hay que buscar un equilibrio.

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta el uso que se espera, por ejemplo, con algunas lentes de maquinas comerciales de 12cm (bastante grande, poco comunes) que tienen bastante mas aumento que las lupas de escritorio, se necesita una distancia corta hasta los led, pero veremos que al enfocar correctamente los puntos de los leds son mas chicos comparados con otras lentes, y llegan mas lejos, lo que nos sirve para proyectar a mayor distancia, y usar placas con mas leds.

El uso de espejos, o discos de espejos solo aporta un efecto de movimiento al equipo, pero no cambia las propiedades opticas por decirlo asi, la distancia total sera la misma, pero se dividira la intensidad de la luz de la imagen proyectada en la cantidad de espejos.

El uso de led de potencia con lentes adicionales, nos forzara a usar discos de espejos, para lograr un efecto multipunto con un solo lente de salida, o muchas lentes pequeñas...


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 24, 2013)

Dj, el aumento de las lentes se mide en dioptrias, que hace referencia a su potencia óptica. Yo tengo banco óptico para las mediciones, pero te puedo dar la indicación para hacerlo prácticamente:
Aprovechá un día de sol para proyectar el sol en un punto chiquito en una superficie clara. Lo mas chiquito posible. Allí tenés el foco. Ahora medís la distancia de la lente al foco en centímetros y dividís 100 por esa medida. El resultado te dice las dioptrías de la lente. Cuanto mas grande es la dioptría, mas grande es el aumento. Ya dije antes, las lupas comunes van de 2 a 4 dioptrías. Espero te sirva. Suerte.


----------



## gabriel66 (Jun 24, 2013)

genios , estube desconectado en estos dias tratando de descubrir lo del prisma y ya casi lo tenia resuelto , me conecte para exponer mis resultados y me encontre con todas las respuestas muchisimas gracias , vuelvo a repetir son unos genios

dj wash : tenias razon , tenia que manipular leds frente a un espejo


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 25, 2013)

gabriel66..... amigo ...yo te recomiendo que participes mas..pues fijate que desencadeno tu pregunta mas el dibujo... pues te doy mi ejemplo de algo que me paso a mi..... me aparecio esto .......es algo que jamas voy a olvidar..jajajajajajajajajaja ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...... djwash se tiene que haber reido muchisimo con mi respuesta......... pues el me decia RF.... y yo insitia con AF...hoy mi maquina de humo tiene control remoto gracias al la gente de este post..... como quien dice me "llevaron de la mano"..y estoy siempre agradecido...juan


----------



## djwash (Jun 25, 2013)

gabriel66: Experimentar y leer debes mas tú, ayudar nosotros para estaremos aqui por... (?)


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 25, 2013)

oye locodelafonola gracias por toda esa info, y ahora si que la necesito ya que consegui un laser original marca MOONstar twin 25+25 pero le falta el modulo laser, asi que ya voy necesitando de toda esa info que dejastes para mi y los demas participantes en el foro. en cuanto pueda tiro fotos y las subo para que veas el aparatico.. gracias desde cubita la bella,


----------



## gabriel66 (Jun 26, 2013)

gracias capos , y tomo tu consejo loco , voy a participar mas

dj wash donde se consigue el controlador que se maneja de la pc , yo el que consigo es el que trae la memoria para grabar los programas



dj wash disculpa que te moleste con otra pregunta : la lente fresnel que venden por mercado L es del mismo aumento que las que traen las luces comerciales, probastes ya con alguna de esas?


----------



## LuisElektro (Jun 27, 2013)

Chicos... Reviví!! D: 
No estaba nada muerto, solo trabajo, universidad y cosas por el estilo, y la verdad, estoy muy perdido y hace tiempo que no tocaba el tema de la electrónica 

Que estén todos bien y me pondré al día con este tema, saludos a todos =)


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 27, 2013)

hola gabriel66 





gabriel66 dijo:


> dj wash donde se consigue el controlador que se maneja de la pc , yo el que consigo es el que trae la memoria para grabar los programas


 es lo mismo  porque si te fijas en el primer video....... la tarjeta esta colocada en el modulo y todos los cambios van grabados en la memoria ...........ahora si usas el grabador de la compu la memoria estara en la compu.... si usas el modulo la memoria estara en el modulo....eso es para no retirar el modulo de donde este colocado y si tambien (por logica tu compu tiene lectora de memorias )...¿¿¿¿ se entiende ???? juan


----------



## gabriel66 (Jul 1, 2013)

juan , entiendo lo que me explicas , pero mi duda es con el programa madrix ... los controladores que consigo tienen un sofware para crear los programas y el madrix aparte de crearlos los podes lanzar en vivo , si no me equivoco lo utilizan como una especie de modem (el controlador ) con conexion rj45


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 1, 2013)

hola gabriel66... sip efectivamente puede funcionar como vos desis......... pero tenes que recordar que sienpre maneja las esenas grabadas en la memoria........  atraves del programa tenes acseso al control ..........pero no a las esenas nuevas si no estan en la memoria....¿¿¿¿¿ se entiende ??????


----------



## djwash (Jul 1, 2013)

gabriel66 dijo:


> dj wash disculpa que te moleste con otra pregunta : la lente fresnel que venden por mercado L es del mismo aumento que las que traen las luces comerciales, probastes ya con alguna de esas?



Las que he visto a la venta en ML y algunas librerias locales no son las mismas de las maquinas comerciales, si bien al fin son lentes de fresnel no son las mismas, y personalmente no me gustan, prefiero lentes comunes...


----------



## gabriel66 (Jul 3, 2013)

gracias dj , gracias juan


----------



## endryc1 (Jul 9, 2013)

locodelafonola. al fin tengo un laser trabajando, ve mirando esto y dime como lo ves. solo tengo una duda, monte el laser de un quemador lg en una base original el cual trae su lente colimador, pero no logre que el haz fuera mas fino de 1,5 cm sera que tengo que cambiar la lente o es el laser este. el equipo verde esta en construccion para irlo poniendo en espera del puntero laser verde que mande a comprar por brasil.

una pregunta.¿ este driver esta probado ya ? (el que esta en PDF)me interesa porque tiene entrada TTL


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 9, 2013)

amigaso endryc1............. cubano amigo ...... muy bueno su trabajo..espectacular..antes que me olvide subale la temperatura a la maquina de humo... llevela a 220 o 230 grados como maximo.......despues delos 200 la formula funciona espectacular...  la lente original no sirve...... porque esta calculada para una colimacion a escasos mm.. yo le muestro de donde saco mis lentes...     amigaso aca le muestro como...... a mi me costo 10$ cada uno y le recomiendo los que tienen led.... porque el porta lente es de bronce y sirve para disipar.... pero sigue siendo muy importante conectar el PD..... y tener una fuente que lo regule porque no va a funcionar como puntero.... sino que va estar mucho mas tiempo conectado..... esa dos razones son la cusa de que los laser se quemen..... la regulacion y la temperatura...yo ajuste  los diodos  de grabadora a la capsula de bronce con aluninio finito...... que puede seruna tapa de yogurth o en mi caso de una lata de cafe..... y entre el aluminio y el bronce un poquito de grasa dicipadora....y el diodo entro a precion.......porque unirlo con cinta aisladora...... es el peor error que se puede cometer.....lo ideal seria colocarle disipadores de aluminio como estos .. ...   ..yo le busque la vuelta con esto         use dos de estos....   que me los regalaron en un taller de motos por estar quemados.... los corte con una sierra ..ycon una lima redonda le hice el aciento..... luego los uni con tornillos ..igual que el disipador de fabrica....... tambien se puede usar este tipo... pero es mas grande...  encuanto a la fuente moduladora del pdf..... funciona de maravilla pero tenga presente en ajustar los voltajes de los modulos... y no cometa el mismo error que yo.... de fabricarla en placa perforada .... despues viene el problema de colocar dicipadores horizontales .... cuando tienen que ir verticales..... placa de esa no tengo... pero tendria que hacerla y pasar los componentes....  ...  bueno espero haber sacado sus dudas .....si nesesita algo mas.... avise........ amigaso...... que si puedo lo ayudo..juan


----------



## Robernet (Jul 10, 2013)

porfavor necesito una muestra y un desarrollo sobre las pistas y los componentes de esa función audioritmica, mejor de esa forma cosa que elija entre que tipo de trasformador y restrificador usar y poner al invento fabuloso mio!""! muchas gracias y bastante suerte


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 10, 2013)

hola amigo Robernet...bienvenido al post .....si te explicaras mejor....... que es lo que nesesitas te daria una guia mejor............. porque la verdad sobre lo que pedis ...... no lo entiendo ... para el amigo endryc1.... cubano amigo..desde que le postie...me quede con la intriga ...la mayoria de los esquemas me los a facilitado un amigo ruso que estudia ingenieria electronica en polonia y entre esas cosas ..... daba vueltas en mi memoria.... un circuito de modulador para fuentes laser..... el me paso varios....algunos con placa..... otros no....y tenia un esquematico...... que es el circuito que daba vueltas en mi cabeza... pero del cual no habia placa.... (en realidad si la habia ) bueno ...yo ruso ., polaco e ingles no hablo.. y cada vez que le pregunto algo es con el traductor...... y cuando me condesta......yo no entiendo nada..... (casi siempre ) .......... entonces mando dibujos sobre las preguntas.....es que al esquema este no le encontraba relacion con la placa.....  Ver el archivo adjunto fuente para laser moduladas.bmp  este esquema trae la alimentacion y luego en un recuadro el circuito...... yo no entendia a que placa se referia ..... porque la original..... tiene componentes SMD...CI ., CAPACITORES .,Y RESISTENCIAS... el esquema representa un solo canal ............ y no los dos que estan en la placa.....(no hallaba razon en mi cabeza )..... cuando me respondio marco con un circulo rojo en el extrmo superior izquierdo (dice bien claro X2 )... ayer me ataque ........habri el layout 5.0 y cambie los componentes por "normales".. aca no consigo resistencias...menos SMD...tambien cambie los conectores por borneras....... (tampoco los consigo )..... la original es esta.... y como vera no dice mucho....... pero se entiende....yo hice esta....que tiene mas puentes que londres.... pero ...bbuueeee.. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ no soy perfecto!!!!! ...queda mas o menos asi ... ..le recomiendo que tenga en cuenta lo siguiente.... esto NO regula la coriente..... solamente conmuta la fuente...... y lo hace por masa o negativo....... si armo la fuente reguladora para laser que le publique ....anda joya ..y tambien conmuta las fuentes de los modulos laser comerciales....(viendo tambien el caso de que va a comprar uno en brazil ) ..tiene las dos salidas y la alimentacion (12v) que como maximo le aguanta un poquito menos de 1amper...en caso de ajustar los voltajes ..fuente que yo ya le pase........ es 6v  ....y los modulos comerciale MAXIMO 3v  ... la fuente se podria poner un LM7806 entre su entrada de alimentacion y salida se esta placa.... los 3v lo mas recomendable es que lo regule con un LM 317T..... antes de la alimentacion del modulo y la sakida de esta placa.... la especificacion de los mosfet N.... no la puse porque hay que ver que consigue,,, al igual que el capacitor CX ...que es de desacople de señal... sino pone un puente....... (jajajajajajajaj ¡¡¡¡ otro mas !!!!! ).........la ventaja que tiene esta.... a la otra placa.... que yo mostre.... es que aparte de los niveles TTL.. se puede " inyectar "audio analogico ...que para mi ..usted no me dijo....... pero me parece que queria hacer eso  bueno espero haberle dado una mano ...un fuerte abrazo amigo ...y siga que me gusto muchisimo su laser.... juan...PD..usted vera que en las bornera hay dos puentes.... osea estan puenteados un terminal de cada una y no va al circuito... bueno ... esto es que mis modulos tienen un pulsador... y tambien salida por cable ..se conectan alli ..entonces cuando conmuta el laser prende... son los que esta marcados con el simbolo de la llavecita


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola colegas, acá les dejo una idea para generar una tensión "aleatoria" para mover galvos o el invento de los motorcitos con imanes que subí más atrás.
Esto es lo que te comenté por Mp LuisElektro  la simulación está hecha con 3 osciladores, pero con otro integrado 7404 podés poner 3 mas para mejorar aleatorización


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 12, 2013)

hola fernandoae publica como seria el circuito completo..como vos desis ... y yo hago la placa..... y pubico que me interesa..gracias por el aporte amigaso.......


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 12, 2013)

Fernando ¿ en que post publicaste lo de los motorcitos con imanes que nombraste arriba? Me gustaría verlo pero leer todo el post, es de locura y como estoy haciendo algunos experimentos para los amigos me gustaría ver de que se trata, porque yo de todo esto, ni mu!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 12, 2013)

Es que el circuito es para generar una tension aleatoria, despues depende de cada galvo  si se pone un potenciometro para manejar la amplitud de la tension de salida y un operacional como "seguidor" se puede poner un motorcito con imán como estos y mover un haz de laser..
GALVOS:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=822931#post822931
Ver el archivo adjunto 41409
Ver el archivo adjunto 41407


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 12, 2013)

hola fer..amigaso.......... pasame el circuito completo como vos decis....... y yo diseño la placa..... aunque sea levantalo a lapiz en papel..con eso me sobra... pone todas las cosas que pensas que hace falta....... cualquier cosa despues.... se corrigen los "horrores".... entre todos... yo hago la placa.... aca subo la fuente para laser de dvd casero  ......  ........ es para dos laser...  vemos si este fin de semana ......subo las fotos de esta fuente...... mas la suma de dos laser ...o sea en sumatoria de potencia


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 13, 2013)

gente, queria recomendarles esta fuente de corriente constante. actualmente tengo en funcionamiento 5 placas de estas con 3 leds de 3w cada placa con una alimentacion de 12v y 750mA, 18 horas diarias desde hace 1 mes y algo. circuito por demas sencillo, muy util, pudiendo usarse con pwm para controlarlo tambien.

http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/#comment-1985

por otro lado les cuento que estoy esperando de los chinos un laser verde de 30mw y 2 rojos de 5mw. veremos que sale de eso


saludos


----------



## Dario (Jul 13, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola fer..amigaso.......... pasame el circuito completo como vos decis....... y yo diseño la placa..... aunque sea levantalo a lapiz en papel..con eso me sobra... pone todas las cosas que pensas que hace falta....... cualquier cosa despues.... se corrigen los "horrores".... entre todos... yo hago la placa.... aca subo la fuente para laser de dvd casero Ver el archivo adjunto 95640 ...... Ver el archivo adjunto 95641 ........ es para dos laser...  vemos si este fin de semana ......subo las fotos de esta fuente...... mas la suma de dos laser ...o sea en sumatoria de potencia


amigo locodelafonola, te queria preguntar que software usas para hacer tus pcbs, estan muy buenas. saludosss


----------



## endryc1 (Jul 16, 2013)

locodelafonola te dire que ya resolvi lo del lente colimador, por error mio inverti la posicion y por supuesto que no enfocaba, ya lo tengo montado en un laser show original que arreglè, pronto hay video y fotos del montaje, pero lo tengo alimentado con la fuente que hay en la red que lleva el lm317, como este laser trae una salida ttl para modular el laser quisiera conectar dicha salida al laser para tenerlo funcionando como de fabrica. muchisimas gracias por toda la info y quiero que sepas que hay pocas personas como las que se conectan en este foro, gente con deseos de compartir ideas y planos y de todo lo necesario para ayudar a otros, gracias mil desde cubita la bella


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 20, 2013)

hola djwash.. !!!!!!!!!! feliz dia a todos los amigos que hice en este post...que son lo mejor que encontre ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ gracias ..bueno creo que algo entendi ..........ahora.......... que nesesita un audioritmico...¿¿¿¿¿ pero creo que no leyo el post ???????? ......porque eso esta mucho mas atras ...._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/699461/ _..... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/449883/ _.......si mi memoria no me falla creo que el ultimo lo posteo el amigaso zbola1...


----------



## LuisElektro (Jul 23, 2013)

Disculpen tengo una duda, y no quiero quedarme con esta:



En esa imagen, la señal de A es la que va conectada al motor del láser? 

Se pueden hacer dos módulos para dos motores? 

Gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 23, 2013)

hola LuisElektro..y sip...lo ideal seria que tuviera dos señales distintas........ una en cada motor...pero se puede conectar la misma señal a dos motores..¿¿¿ se entiende ??????


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 23, 2013)

ese circuito que subi genera una tension aleatoria... se podria hacer que mueva el motor con los imanes y el espejo pero hay que colocar un potenciometro y un transistor, ya que el circuito no tiene la capacidad de suministrar corriente


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 23, 2013)

hola fer..sip...yo subi unos amplificadores para motores DC mas atras.... que funcionan y esta el PCB.....amplifica señal con respecto a masa.....tanto señales positivas como negativas....


----------



## LuisElektro (Jul 23, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> ese circuito que subi genera una tension aleatoria... se podria hacer que mueva el motor con los imanes y el espejo pero hay que colocar un potenciometro y un transistor, ya que el circuito no tiene la capacidad de suministrar corriente



Ya genial, comprendo lo que trato de entender 

para amplificar dicha señal, se puede aplicar un altavoz de pc?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 23, 2013)

LuisElektro dijo:


> Ya genial, comprendo lo que trato de entender
> para amplificar dicha señal, se puede aplicar un altavoz de pc?


 hola luis.....sip se puede amplficar con altavoz de pc...en el circuito que subi esta el tda2030..pero yo uso el lm1875t que es compatible pin a pin.. en este uso es mas aguantador .....se puede alimentar con menos voltage ...pero siempre con fuente partida....


----------



## endryc1 (Jul 29, 2013)

oye estoy buscando info por la red, pero si alguien sabe y puede ayudar ?De cuantos nm es el diodo infrarojo de una impresora¿ tengo un laser verde roto por el ir diode. ya sabran para que pregunté


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 29, 2013)

hola amigo endryc1........ habria que ver que marca es la impresora...... y de alli fijarnos en que longitud de onda trabaja (NM )....es para ir a lo seguro......si esta o no..... dentro del rango visible que es lo que te interesa...¿¿¿¿¿ o estas pensando en remplazar el diodo quemado para emitir verde ???? ...aca una imagen de como funciona un laser verde    Ver el archivo adjunto 91303


----------



## endryc1 (Jul 30, 2013)

locodelafonola siempre aportando nuevas ideas,  la impresora es una hp 1000 series, es para tratar de arreglar los laser verdes, tengo dos para probar y quisiera ahorrar plata, que no hay mucha. ahi te subo un video de el laser que te dije que es pro. mira y dime que piensas, solo le falta el laser verde para que este completo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 30, 2013)

hola....cubano amigo ..bueno en realidad......no aporte ninguna idea.....es solo informacion......pues para el que no sabe ........les cuento que no exite el diodo laser verde como tal.... sino que se fabrica apartir de un infrarojo ..como el mostrado en la imagen anterior...el azul si., el azul- violeta tambien ..y el rojo (por supuesto)..pero no el verde... yo estoy terminando el montaje de la fuente que publique mas arriba.....   acabo de ver el video y se ve espectacular.......tambien que esta funcionando bien la maquina de humo  la verdad tienes razon..lo unico que encontre es este PDF..de hp pero es de la impresora color y alli explica que es variable en su color..entonces supongo que no es de la misma impresora que hablamos..y tendrias que mostrarme los laser rotos a ver que veo desde aca....mientras voy pensando que otra idea darte ¿¿¿¿¿ puedes conseguir xbox360 rotas' ??? o seria un descalabro decirte play 3 ???? alli estan los laser azulvioleta..siempre se rompen otra cosa..... nunca los laser... y en los laser verde.....te diria que midieras los diodos con un tester..... tal vez sea el cristal KTP que se desalinio.....entonces no tienes emicion


----------



## endryc1 (Jul 31, 2013)

si puedo conseguir las xbox, ya estoy en funcion. te mandare mas videos proximamente, estoy cuadrando una dtk y ahi tirare video con el audio y las luces funcionando, gracias. veo que te estas luciendo con esas placas, te estan quedando super, una curiosidad ?como imprimes la nomenclatura de las piezas por arriba¿ ?igual que por debajo¿


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 31, 2013)

amigaso cubano..aunque usted no lo crea es mi primer placa... con el diseño propio.. con el metodo de la plancha...esta hecha en hoja comun y fotocopia comun...... le di un color de fondo para que combinara con el negro...el diseño lo saco con las letras al reves.... si se fija en el pdf de mas arriba vera lo que digo..al plancharlas quedan al derecho......pero sip..es igual que el otro lado......y lo de las xbox......el laser es azul-violeta..que conbinado con el rojo queda bien...y en una de esas gasta poquitos pesos..la fuente que estoy armando tambien sirve para el laser azul-violeta..y cuide los cristales que lleva el modulo porque son KTP.y sirven para conbinar colores...


----------



## endryc1 (Jul 31, 2013)

gracias por la info y sigue trabajando asi que te estan quedando como debe ser. para ser la primera está impecable.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 31, 2013)

gracias amigaso ..usted sabe que para mi darle una mano es un placer.....porque se que lo que hace es con mucho sacrificio y voluntad....y antes que me olvide para manipular los modulos xbox.consigase guantes descartables de esos finitos como los que se usan en emergencias medicas...¡¡¡¡¡ no use las manos decubiertas !!!!


----------



## Eloy94 (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola a todos  
después de más de 50 paginas del tema he encontrado muuucha información interesante pero sigo sin saber como hacer para controlar un escanner, se hacer el conversor USB-DMX eso no es problema, el problema es que no entiendo lo de los motores pap u.u' todo eso de los pasos etc..
básicamente lo quiero hacer es un escanner con colores y gobos pero aun mirando mucho el tema estoy bastante perdido... u.u' si alguien me pudiera explicar o hacer un resumen le estaría muy agradecido 
Muchas Grácias


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 13, 2013)

la verdad amigo Eloy94 que no se a que escaner te refieres o efecto de luz.......no todos tiene motor pap.....algunos son con dc comunes......si te explicas mejor o pones un dibujo de tu idea .......tal vez te demos mas ideas o soluciones ...


----------



## memorexxx (Ago 13, 2013)

hola a todos me gustaria sabes si pudieran ayudarme con el movimiento de esta cabeza robotica


----------



## Eloy94 (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola locodelafonola primero gracias por contestar jeje...
http://www.hititmusic.com/sites/hititmusic.drupalgardens.com/files/xtra_dmxLights.jpg
este el link de una imagen de lo que  me refiero
lo que quiero saber es como controlar los colores y las formas y luego el espejo superior 
Muchas Gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 13, 2013)

amigo Eloy94 por aca ideas....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/511267/ ....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/570776/...... el lograrlo depende de la hablidad  y el ingenio que tengas para construir algo .........   amigo....memorexxx...aca una idea de la base y sobre esa agrega otro bazo mas y ademas el cilindro con los led gira...  .https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...o-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/index80.html#post612353......https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showpost.php?p=612353&postcount=1591


----------



## djwash (Ago 14, 2013)

A ver, veo que estan pidiendo ayuda para armar replicas de equipos comerciales. Deben tener en cuenta primero que estos llevan piezas especiales que no son comerciales, asique deberan ver que cosas pueden comprar en los locales cercanos, electronicas, ferreterias, bazar, etc, para poder reemplazar con ayuda de su ingenio las piezas que no se consigan. Nosotros podemos ayudarles, pero ustedes deberan plantear el armado desde un principio, explicando que equipo quieren armar, fotos o esquemas detallados de su funcionamiento, modificaciones, etc. Armar estas cosas esta sujero a su capacidad de ingenio pero principalmente a la disponibilidad de matariales.


----------



## memorexxx (Ago 15, 2013)

mas que nada no me interesa el diseño....... solo la parte mecanica que tipo de motores usan, como hacen para que no se enrrede el cable al girar tanto como controlan la velocidad y giro del motor les agradeceria su apoyo.


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 20, 2013)

locodelafonola le pregunte a un socio mio por el lente del xbox360 y me dice que el laser es rojo, ¿esta en lo cierto o no?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 20, 2013)

amigaso...endryc1....... las xbox 360..tienen dos laser..uno rojo y otro azul-violeta... porque lee discos blu ray.....dejeme que busque info y se la paso...(no estoy con mi maquina jejejeje ).... amigaso miztico14..ese archivo es de simulacion no se puede pasar a otro formato.....es un programa "activo"... no de lectura... si te tomas el trabajo de leer ....mas atras ..... veras que hay otros.......pero hay que leeer amigo


----------



## gabriel66 (Ago 21, 2013)

hola a todos , buscando y buscando encontre esto : 
http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/td_libs_OctoWS2811.html
estoy tratando de entenderlo , cualquier ayuda es bienvenida
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 22, 2013)

hola mi gente.....  bueno..... aca subo informacion para el amigo endryc1 y tambien para los demas...pues considero que va a ser util a los otros tambien...se a tratado el tema de recuperar diodos laser de grabadoras de dvd para pc.......pero hay poca informacion  o nada de otras lectoras....... aca subo el desarme y extraccion de los diodos laser azul-violeta de una xbox360 y de una play 3.....   tambien una foto de como funciona los dos laser dentro del modulo lector       lo que si quiero aclarar...es que se por experiencia personal.... hay xbox360 y play 3 TRUCHAS..o falsificadas o clonadas y alli si doy la razon de que solo tienen el laser rojo.... pero las originales si lo traen....porque leen blu-ray...estos pdf.me los facilito mi amigo ruso y el desarme fue por el año 2008 o 2009......asi que son de modelos viejos que ya traian ese sistema.......como veran los laser que tienen..... estan compuesto por tres logitudes de onda luminica distinta.... una de grabacion y dos de reproduccion    el desarme es con fotos y lo subo en formato pdf..espero que les sea util.........PD..me olvide de desirles que guarden lo cristales KTP..de los modulos..pues esos sirven perfecto para unir los colores..¡¡¡¡¡ USEN GUANTES !!!!..del tipo que explique mas atras..y no sean burros.... como yo..... que los toque con los dedos....... y el espejado o barniz que tenia se salio y no me sirvio mas !!!!! era el unico que tenia ¡¡¡¡¡                                                          





gabriel66 dijo:


> hola a todos , buscando y buscando encontre esto :
> http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/td_libs_OctoWS2811.html
> estoy tratando de entenderlo , cualquier ayuda es bienvenida
> desde ya muchas gracias


 ..... si esplicas con mas detalles tus dudas talvez entendamos algo


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 23, 2013)

gracias nuevamente locodelafonola, hoy estore montando el laser verde en el equipo original que viste en el video.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola Juan. Menuda informacion te manda tu amigo ruso.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 23, 2013)

hola aquileslor...... sip...muy buena persona este ruso...y no solamente el.... sino sus compañeros..de facultad de ingenieria en polonia..... lo de la pantalla de led.... es de un amigo de el ...el cual el hizo de intermediario...es otra cultura y educaccion...muy loable y respetable por cierto......yo estoy muy agradecido a esa persona.....juan  PD: para fernandoae publica fer...... que yo hago las simulaciones y las placas.....es una escusa.... para practicar con los programas de diseño.....asi voy aprendiendo mas......cuando me toquen hacer las placa dificiles...y de paso queda algo en el foro....publica no mas amigo que me interesa


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola, paso a saludar nomás... que hace tiempo que no publico nada y ya extraño 
Estoy terminando el codigo de un Estrobo led con pic, programable en tiempo, repeticiones, intervalo, etc, les interesa?


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 24, 2013)

Juan, ¿le podés preguntar a tu amigo ruso que función cumplen las redes de difracción? Y que significa la denominación : d : 11 y 18. En la fórmula de la red, "d" es el período de las líneas.Pero me parece muy alto. Es solo curiosidad, como sabes me interesa todo este asunto. Ah! ni con guantes se deben tocar los espejados, a menos que estén incluídos o protegidos en el vidrio. Se deben tomar por los bordes. Espero tus noticias. Otra cosa, a los foristas de este hilo, no les interesa mi último desarrollo ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 24, 2013)

hola amigaso..sippp..intento...y la parte especidica que te refieres es esta  y aca en esta imagen agrandada..puedes ver donde va en las lectoras y la nota que te refiere es a esto ....juan


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 25, 2013)

Si, eso lo ví y por eso es la consulta. Las redes de difracción dividen el haz de luz en varias partes según la cantidad de líneas que tienen. No se para que se usan con un laser a pesar de que veo en los catálogos: red de difracción para laser. Por eso pedía asesoramiento. No es que quiera usarlas, pero el conocimiento para mi es salud.
Hablando de redes, se me ocurrió un experimento para hacer efectos con redes y laser. ¿Te parece que vale la pena hacerlo? ¿Le interesará a tus amigos del hilo?  Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 26, 2013)

hola mi amigaso...djwash......le cuento que la fuente que postie mas atras........ funcina con todos los laser (hay que cuidar el voltaje y la intencidad (mA ).....con la que trabaja cada diodo........ya los probe en los comerciales que tengo.........y funciona joya.... se pueden poner dos en cadena.......y asi sumar su potencia........ (los cristales recuperados de los modulos).... siven perfectamente para eso...ya voy a estar postiando los resultados..(no he tenido tiempo de ponerme a terminar el trabajo )...si presisas algo avisa.... si lo tengo lo comparto.... juan


----------



## miztico14 (Ago 28, 2013)

Que opinan ! Hace buen efecto


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 30, 2013)

hola mi querida gente..... aca le traigo un video de algo que si se puede construir..... muy facil.y si siguen el deliniamiento original ......se logra lo mismo que el equipo profecional...se los aseguro..... que es muy facil de construir........ los laser de modulos... de la potencia del equipo.... no son caros......y el led de 3w que (es ultravioleta) puede ser de mas potencia...el laser rojo puede ser sacado de una grabadora de dvd (el equipo original trae uno de 80mW..y el de la grabadora es de 300mW ) como mostre mas atras....._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/822005/ _  tambien esta la placa para hacerlo audioritmico para los dos laser.......... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/822466/ _......tambien la fuente para los dos laser_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/823075/ _.... el motor  tambien si quieren lo pueden hacer audiritmico.....  pero no se olviden que para este efecto la velocidad tiene que ser muy lenta.....tambien pongo unas capturas esplicando como funciona   ....... aca les explico las partes que tiene.....   es importanticimo que sea vidrio y no plastico ...trabaja con el indice de refraccion del vidrio.....y no otro material.......el vidrio se consigue facil..... es comun fijense como es... aca pongo el video .



 ...... cualquier duda que tengan sobre su construccion .......pregunten ....


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 30, 2013)

Juan, el secreto del mecanismo está en el vidrio giratorio que es un vidrio reticulado en la masa. Antes se vendía un vidrio así que se usaba en decoración y para hacer vitraux en colores. No se como se hace. Quizás calentando el vidrio grueso a punto justo de fusión y enfriarlo luego bruscamente. Trataré de investigarlo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 31, 2013)

hola aquileslor ..y demas del foro..... bueno les cuento que a raiz del comentario del amigaso aquileslor.... me entro la duda del vidrio.....y empeze a investigar ..... y quiero aclarar que en el video hay dos modelos de efecto...... uno es el yo digo.... que todos pueden fabricar (el que tiene el LED ultravioleta )...porque el otro.....el que tiene los tres laser...la unica parte que es muy dificil de conseguir.... es el cristal dicroico KTP que suma los laser ....( ya lo explique antes en el desarme de las xbox 360 y play 3 )..... al investigar recorde como en el año 2000 o 20001 ...habia un tipo...llamado Rick Poulin..... y que aclaro es un artista plastico.....no es tecnico ni nada de eso..... el fue el que invento este efecto digamos.....y actualmente comercializa las imagenes obtenidas estampadas en remeras ., llaveros., poster ., etc..... Ver el archivo adjunto 98024  .......aca muestro imagenes del efecto original  es 100% casero diy total...Ver el archivo adjunto 98025 Ver el archivo adjunto 98026 aca una imagen del efecto rgv.que es el que yo digo que es dificil de conseguir el cristal KTP... ....... aca subo la imagen de como este señor trabaja el vidrio... usa un soplete de acetileno y oxigeno..( igual al que usan los chapistas ).... .... tembien un pdf con las herramientas que usa y como costruye el vidrio del efecto....y cuando estaba escribiendo esto...... me di cuenta que una puerta de mi casa tiene ese tipo de vidrio...... asi que probe " traspasarlo" con mis modulos laser...... y efectivamente el efecto se produce..... con el violeta es imprecionante.........pero con el que mas se notan los detalles es con el verde ( el mio es de 50mW ).... el del equipo profecional es de 30mw........y si lo notan en el video el rojo es el que menos se aprecia........ porque es de 80mW......igual al que yo tengo tambien.....pero probe con el casero de grabadoras de dvd ........y la diferencias es notable como que se empareja un poco con el verde...donde se nota baja potencia es con el violeta .......el mio es de 50mW.......... el de el efecto profecional es de 350mW....tambien otro detalle.... si se fijan en el efecto de este señor........ a puesto o mejor dicho sobrepuesto tres vidrios que digamos mejora el efecto.......pero la contra cara...... es que se nesesita mas potencia en los laser.... voy a tratar de conseguir unos pedasos de ese vidro ........y asi les muestro como es en detalle .......tambien les dejo un video de este señor para que vean la diferencia con los tres vidrios 



 tambien les dejo un video de una variante de este efecto...fijencen en el tamaño de los disipadores de los laser...son bastante potentes...lo curioso es la trasmicion del motor al vidrio.....que se nota claramente como es.... parece que el vidrio no estuviera girando........ pero si lo esta...


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 3, 2013)

Juan. Precisamente hoy fuí al médico en la institución de la que soy socio. Es antigua y que veo... Todos los vidrios son del tipo ese... nunca me había fijado. Antes se llamaba "vidrio inglés" pero ahora no se  y hay varios tipos, pero tienen figuras geométricas, no con esa textura que parece aleatoria. Veré a mi vidriero a ver si tiene algo. 
El trabajo del vidrio con soplete es algo común entre los artesanos, así que si encontrás alguno que trabaje el vidrio para hacer adornos, te podría hacer algo como eso. Muy valiosa tu investigación. Saludos.


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dj wash no an subido nuevos proyectos


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 6, 2013)

hola miztico14 .....aca se publica lo que se puede y como se puede...... djwash vive de esto...y comparte lo que el considera que puede compartir....pues lleva el pan a su mesa...con el fruto de su trabajo......o sea este que comparte.... ... y eso dentro del foro.... lo convierte en una gran persona....... por aca  nuestro amigaso  aquileslor publico algo ..... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/optica-experimentos-espejos-lente-103284/#post832953 Ver el archivo adjunto 97305 Ver el archivo adjunto 97306 Ver el archivo adjunto 97307 Ver el archivo adjunto 97308 eso si fijate que da todas la explicacione de como costruirlo.....no esperes que el te lo haga tambien.... ¿¿¿¿¿ o si ????..creo que todos los que publicamos en este post ....no nos gusta ir a moderacion por darle una mano a alguien....o sea .... que nuestros mensajes son eleiminados.... juan   PD: rash.... edito este mensaje..... para que no alla uno nuevo...les explico lo delos puntos... amigaso yo soy una persona grande de edad... desenpleada....sin formacion tecnica.. (perito mencantil )... el problema lo tengo en la placa de mi compu tiene un problema en la parte del control de teclado......mi situacion economica no me permite cambiar la placa....la solucion para generar los espacios son  los puntos (punto y coma no funciona ) espero que sepas disculpar la molestia y lo entiendas..juan


----------



## rash (Sep 6, 2013)

Estimado locodelafonola gracias por todos sus aportes de proyectos e ideas que nos pueden servir a todos, pero su forma de escribir con tantos puntos me resulta difícil de leer hasta, incluso, perder el hilo de lo que usted quiere exponer.

Gracias y saludos.
Rash


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 6, 2013)

Juan, ¿seguro que es problema de la placa? ¿Probaste con otro teclado? Considero que si... Que pregunta. ¿Sos jubilado? Y lo de fotmación técnica es una quimera. Electrónica lo aprendí solo, probando, probando y probando. Claro tengo formación en física y quimica. Eso ayudó mucho. En mis tiempos de estudiante no había colegios o facultades de electrónica, Solo academias.... que casi siempre eran truchas. Y lo tuyo es de eso: probar y probar...¿ viste que es realidad eso de que a algunos el árbol le tapa el bosque? Un abrazo. Aquiles.


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 6, 2013)

Mas tarde !
Subo unas buenas ideas ala pagina y aportar con la pagina con unos proyectos


----------



## rash (Sep 6, 2013)

Ya entendí el por qué de los puntos. Gracias por la explicación y siga con sus interesantes aportes.

Reciba un cordial saludo.

Rash


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lupas recomendables para la Buena Proyeccion de leds

Son llamadas Prismas delta 24 (Lupas de larga distancia)
Las he probado con leds  me dan una buena proyeccion y llegan a una buena distancia !


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 6, 2013)

Perdón, ,pero esas no son lupas. La lupa es un lente óptico que se usa para ver mas grande algunas cosas :letras, insectos, heridas, etc, etc,. Esos son lentes de proyección y aqui los compañeros quieren usar cosas que se encuentran comunmente como las lupas en una librería. ¿Cuanto cuesta un lente de esos? Yo tengo muchos baratos, pero son de surplus de artefactos de guerra que sobraron despues de la última guerra mundial. Son magníficas y hasta acromáticas. Las he usaqdo hasta para sacar fotos o hacer proyectores de opacos y transparentes, pero no se las puedo recomendar a nadie porque no las podrían comprar en ningún lado.


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 7, 2013)

Solo doy una idea ! 
Podriamos hacer un hechizo de ese Prisma !
Juntando 4 lupas comunes ! Ala distancia que estan las lupas de las imagenes !
y asi lograr una buena proyeccion  ! y buenos resultados !


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bueno ! tengo este hongo ritmico y quiero convertirlo a led  !
El problema es que trabaja con un foco halogeno de 500w  220vcy la maquina solo poede estar prendido de 2 a 5 minutos o sino se quema el Foco rapido 
Quiero una manito para convertirlo a led ! y asi hacer un buen efecto


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2013)

Se te esta escapando algo miztico14, y es algo que explique hace poco.

Si usamos placas de led de 5mm 20-30º, el haz de luz va tomando mas diametro a medida que se aleja de la placa, imaginatelo como un cono. Por otro lado, mientras mas potencia optica tiene la lente la distencia necesaria hasta los led para proyectar puntos definidos (hacer foco) será menor.

Y aqui viene lo extraño del asunto:








Si la lente tiene buena potencia pero un diametro menor al de la superficie cubierta por led en la placa, siempre estaremos perdiendo una buena parte de la luz, la cual no será capturada por la lente ya que el diametro del haz de luz será siempre mas grande que la lente, lo cual empeora con la apertura de los led a medida que nos alejamos de ellos para hacer foco.

Lo ideal es una lente del mismo tamaño de la placa, o algo superior y potencia optica suficiente para hacer foco a no mas de 30cm de la placa. En el caso de placas grandes, de mas de 12cm se pueden usar varias lentes mas chicas, de buena potencia, con lo cual se multiplicará la cantidad de puntos.

Es cuestion que tomes algunos leds, lentes, espejos y te pongas a probar.

Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 7, 2013)

Miztico, Te hice esa observación pera que tratemos de usar la terminología correcta, así todos nos entendemos. ¿De que diámetro son las lentes de que dispones? ¿Cual es la distancis focal? Sigue el link que te da ellocodelafonola. Allí encontrarás soluciones para responder las preguntas que te hago y quizás para resolver tu problema. Leelo bien, trata de entender lo que te dice djwash y despues seguimos conversando.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 7, 2013)

hola mi queridos amigasos... que gusto da leerlos... bueno siguiendo con el tema para darle una manito al amigo miztico14..... como saben yo me lei todo el post ( yo me leo todo... es uno de mis "libros preferido" ..jejejejeje ) y me acorde de algo que publico el maestro... dlwash...sobre una reforma.. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/711565/ _.......y que creo que puede funcionar en este efecto... Ver el archivo adjunto 80214    habria que ver si las lupas o lentes que trae el efecto sirven a la reforma... si son diodos rgb..no haria falta los filtros de colores o gelatina o papel celofan..o lo que tenga puesto atras.(no se nota mucho en las fotos)...              https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/712224/...tal vez.... se podrian agregar mas led para mayor potencia.... pero creo que la idea esta bien porque tenemos el control y potencia todo junto...solo habria que adaptar una base..para estos conponentes sin que afecte su funcionamiento...un abrazo a djwash y aquileslor...juan


----------



## djwash (Sep 8, 2013)

Hola Juan, esta bien lo que propones pero en este caso hay un inconveniente y paso a explicar:

En la maquina podemos ver que el cuello es angosto, no hay lugar para las placas o modulos led, ademas si usamos led de 5mm no hay forma de hacer foco.



Propongo reemplazar toda la forma de hongo para poder poner las lentes que trae el equipo en una superficie plana y como dice Juan sin filtro de colores, y asi poder hacer foco y aprovechar al maximo la luz de los led.



Espero te sirva y manos a la obra.

Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 8, 2013)

hola mi amigo djwash...sip a eso me referia cuado dije que todo dependia del espacio.... sin que afecte su funcionamiento .....calculo que usando la idea de el maestro z-bola1 ...se podria usar un pedazo de caño pero en vez de ser 110..uno de 200 pero claro es una suposicion..pues eso que marcaste con el circulo rojo..... no sabemos que medida tiene ...y en tu reforma (FOTO anterior mensaje ) usaste disipadore de compu !!!! que no son chiquitos ¡¡¡¡¡...sip,,,tenes toda la razon sobre lo que propones que seria otra alternativa.....juan


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gracias ! ehh !
Hare la prueba con diferentes tipos de led !
Aver que sale !

Amigo Locodelafonola ! Es celofan lo que da Color ala Lupa !



Estare aportando con la Pagina 1


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dj wash ! Me podrias dar una manito quiero armar estas luces ! 
Quiero la medidas para poder armar uno igual con laminas de lata !
De ahi subo un video de como quedo mi hongo con leds de 5 mm ! 
para que me dean su opinion !


----------



## djwash (Sep 8, 2013)

Creo que lo dije mas de una vez, las medidas de los equipos dependen de la lente y de los led.

Manos y cabeza a la obra.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 8, 2013)

Es increíble, les damos las herramientas pero no! Lo quieren todo hecho, con medidas y todo. Y hacerlo con nada...


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 9, 2013)

buenas djwash y aquileslor...bueno la verdad despues de lo que leei.. les juro que me  "calente" y mucho.... y mi respuesta hiba  a ser otra ...pero quiero ser constructivo..."no destructivo"....amigo miztico14. creo que estas destinado al fracaso absoluto.... vas a perder tiempo y dinero..... y si lo vemos de otra forma egoista.....es tuyo...... no nuestro... y a nosotros no nos afectaria en nada.....pero seguro......segurisimo......recontra seguro..nos hecharas la culpa de tu fracaso..... amigo mio...leea el post..... re-lea si le quedaron dudas... y si le quedaron cosas sin entender pregunte....si no se ponen ejemplos de medidas... no es porque no se quiera... ni es un secreto de estado...ni tampoco porque somos egoista de nuestra parte....... sino por que serian inutiles...y vamos por partes para aclarte esto....si hibieras leido...sabrias en primer termino lo de los led...cuales son los que tiene que ir....pues hay muchos tipos y gracias a los chinos..estamos llenos de porquerias.....una vez que tenes los led que sirvan..toma la idea de djwash... las pilas con las resistencia en los led .... y salis por la librerias...impotadora.... ferreterias ......en fin donde puedas conseguir las lupas....y si seguia el consejo de aquileslor sabras como buascar el foco del lente....ya con eso tendras las medidas pues tendras el ancho ...el largo...y la profundidad.....por ejemplo publicaste las fotos de esas lentes...que no dijiste de que son..... ni de donde se pueden conseguir......o sea a nosotros no nos sirve de nada..... ni siquiera sabemos en donde empezar a buscar.....pero veamos esas lentes que ya tienes.....en vez de las lupas de libreria.....si le pones los led que decia antes ........ estoy seguro ...segurisimo...que esa medida que tenias antes no sirve de nada .....porque todo cambia.... claro ejemplo......lo dio el maestro z-bola1....que reformo un equipo de lampara a led y tubo que agregar un pedazo de caño pvc + una lupa para que diera el foco.... y asi son todos los casos....el genial djwash...hizo unos dibujos para darte una guia....( el si puede dibujar porque se recibio en jardin de infantes ....yo no ...me recibi.... nunca sali de la salita de 6 añitos ).... te explica el porque de los cambios... y si pensas poner led comunes.... te vas a desilucionar con la potencia.... estas remplazando una lampara de 500w....por algo que con muchisima suerte llegas aun par de wts...tiene que ser led mas potentes...y tambien si las lentes que traen originales sirven por lo que te exipique antes....asi que amigo miztico14....pongase a leer ......despues investigar....y luego a construir....que se puede...pero lo dijo mi queridisimo amigaso djwash ..."manos y cabeza a la obra"......pero sobre todo cabeza.....habra la puerta de su cabeza para que entren las ideas.....porque sino....fracasa seguro....juan PD...no hay video en tu mensaje


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola.

Hace poco le hice cambio a una de mis luces porque se le quemaron los halogenos y no los conseguí, los cambie por leds de 10w y el resultado fue mas que satisfactorio, no tuve necesidad de cambiar lentes ni la posicion de los bombillos, lo único que le hice de nuevo fue la pieza donde iban montados los halogenos se la hice de aluminio para que actuara como disipador de calor para los leds.





Les dejo también una fotico de mi actual juego de luces, el equipo al que le cambié los halogenos por led es el que se ve al fondo en la esquina derecha.



en estos dias tengo ganas de iniciar un proyecto de construccion de una especie de cabeza movil sencilla ya que tengo un montón de motores paso a paso sin utilizar, solo seria un tubito con un led blanco de 10w o RGB de 10w con su respectivo lente, nada de gobos porque se me complica la cuestion

Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 10, 2013)

hola Oscar Monsalvo..muy bueno lo tuyo...y mostras un claro ejemplo delo que nosotros deciamos..veo que tambien tienes "el honguito"..del cual hablamos sobre su reforma...... y muy bueno lo tuyo..estaria bueno que postearas fotos mas detalladas del equipo reformado.......porque no serviria de guia a todos....y sip.... se a cual te refieres es este.... ...muchas gracias.... juan


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 10, 2013)

Si señor, tambien tengo el honguito  y me gustaría reformarlo porque se calienta mucho con esos dos halogenos de 300W cada uno 

Cuando me quede algo de tiempo destapo el equipo y le tomo fotos internas mas detalladas y también les comparto la fuentecita de corriente constante que arme para alimentar los led.

Saludos


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gracias me pondre las pilas !
Manos y cabeza Ala obra Como dice el maestro wash !


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 10, 2013)

me perdi varias cosas! no se porque no me llegan alguna notificaciones


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 10, 2013)

yo uso esta fuentecita de corriente constante para los leds de potencia, sencilla y economica, y muuuy funcional. la tengo usando con una variedadterrible, 3 leds en 12 volts, 10 en 35, 6 en 12. muy buena la verdad

http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2013)

Pero... no es EFICIENTE  lo mejor es hacer las fuentes conmutadas, con un mc34063...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 11, 2013)

como que no es eficiente? por consumo? si q lo es, bien utilizado claro


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2013)

Por la disipacion, supone que tenes un led que consume 350mA (lo que consumen los de un Watt) y lo querés alimentar con 24V... si haces cuentas:
(24V - 3.6V)* 0.350mA = 7.14W de potencia disipada en el regulador para alimentar un led de 1W.

A eso me referia con lo de ineficiente, usando un regulador Switching como el mc34063 podés lograr eficiencias superiores al 85%


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 11, 2013)

mmmno, por eso te dije bien utilizado, saca la cuenta cn 3 leds de 3 watts cada uno, con una corriente de 750mA y 12volts de alimentacion, los leds son de aprox 3.5volts cada uno


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2013)

claro, si la suma de la tension de los leds es cercana a la de la fuente esta bien... pero cuando hablamos de diferencias de algunos volts y leds de potencia cambia la situacion 
Has probado cual es la diferencia de tension minima para que regule bien?



Acá les dejo un pdf con varios drivers conmutados para leds  no les tengan miedo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 11, 2013)

hola mi gente..bueno.. como lei a los maestros...zeta_bola_1 y fernandoae..(hoy es el dia del maestro en argentina !!!!! feliz dia si hay algun maestro en el post ¡¡¡¡ )....estoy en proceso de FONOLIZAR..lo propuesto por ustedes dos..... o sea las placas...lo de zeta_bola_1 lo tengo re-claro ... ahora lo que postesaste fernandoae.... me entro la duda .... en el esquema...figura la bobina 150uH y en la lista 100uH.....no tiene otro detalle sobre ella.... si te fijas ....calculo que por la serigrafia de la placa..... es con nucleo de ferrita... tipo anillo... y sobre el CI del esquema figura como U6..en la placa como U3..y no aparece en la lista de componentes..... ¿¿¿¿ es ACE1 101 ???? o es otra denominacion.....     ... bueno espero tu respuesta o ayuda para seguir con el trabajo....juan


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2013)

Ace1101 es un microcontrolador que se utiliza para generar una tension para dimerizar el led, no hace falta 
No le des bola a la placa, basate en los esquemas...
Entienden mas o menos como se ajusta la corriente a gusto? no es dificil, cuando el pin 5 (COMP) tiene 1.25V empieza a disminuir el ancho de pulso... 
En el ejemplo tenemos I= V/R 1.25V/3.6 Ohm=  347mA  en el caso del circuito que tiene un transistor adicional la tension es 0,7V, ya que en ese punto conduce el transistor...


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 11, 2013)

hola fer..a ver si entendi..vos queres indicar el tercer esquema el que trae el 2n3906..a eso te referis..si es asi esta todo bien..¿¿¿¿ y la bobima ???? que solucion le damos  o al menos indicame para donde agarrar... esta todo claro cual es tu idea...juan


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2013)

la bobina no es critica, pueden ser 150uH o mas...
Y si, hablo del esquema 3. Ese transistor es para que en vez de necesitar 1.25V para bajar el pwm del integrado sean 0,7V... esto te permite usar una resistencia mas baja para sensar la corriente, por lo tanto disipa menos calor . Esto es util para los leds de mayor potencia.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 11, 2013)

listo fer..aclarado el tema... te referis a la resistencia marcada como R2...la bobina...espero que alguno me de una mano con su construccion o en su defecto de donde sacarla.....o comprarla..en los esquemas figura 220uH ... 150uH y 100uH..pero esta claro lo que desis ...MANOS A LA OBRA ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ...juan


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2013)

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-...nductor-for-solar-applications-370349708.html
Para que te des una idea de como es la bobina, con un nucleo de esos amarillos-blancos de una fuente de pc y unas vueltas de alambre de cobre esmaltado anda de diez...
Y si, me referia a R2, añadiendo el transistor en vez de necesitar 1.25V para disminuir el duty del pwm necesitas 0.7V... 
Esto tambien se puede hacer con el tl494 que se puede ajustar este nivel para utilizar una resistencia de sensado de corriente de menor valor y obviamente menor disipacion pero ya lleva mas componentes 
Este circuito es simple, eficiente, maneja hasta 1.5, sale lo mismo que un lm317 y trabaja hasta con 40V... a mi me gustó cuando lo conocí y lo entendí!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 11, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> claro, si la suma de la tension de los leds es cercana a la de la fuente esta bien... pero cuando hablamos de diferencias de algunos volts y leds de potencia cambia la situacion
> Has probado cual es la diferencia de tension minima para que regule bien?




el diseñador recomienda algo asi como 3 volts mas, pero yo lo tengo funcionando con solo 1.5 mas. 10,5 de caida de tension en los leds y 12v de fuente.

tengo 5 placas de estas funcionando, 4 con 3 leds azules y una con 4 leds rojos(menor caida por led) desde hace 4 meses y hasta el momento no presentan problemas, al estar tan cerca de la tension de fuente no calientan casi nada los mosfet.

ahora voy a poner 15 leds en serie de 2,2v en una fuente de 35(33 de caida), a ver q sale


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 12, 2013)

hola fer bueno viendo el link que posteaste.....cosegui sacar datos extra de la bobina......que si parese de las que traen las fuentes de compu......dejo la foto y los datos por si se rompe el link ....queda eso en el foro     Datos básicos 	Marca: MD 	Número de Modelo: CFE47*19.5-220uH20A
Inductancia: 220uH 	Modelo: CFE47*19.5-220uH20A 	Actual: 20A
Material de la base toroidal: MnZn 	Usos: Para los usos solares 	Diámetro de alambre: 1.8m m
Certificación: RoHS obediente 	Tamaño: 47m m (OD) *19.5 (H) 	Diámetro externo: 47m m
Altura: 19.5m m  (vueltas del arrolamiento : 36 ) 


A: de diámetro exterior : 49mm& plusmn; 1mm

B: diámetrointerior : 21mm& plusmn; 1mm

C: altura : 22.5mm& plusmn; 1mm

D: plomo longitud : 28mm& plusmn; 1mm

E: campo de plomo  : 19.5mm& plusmn; 1mm

......juan


----------



## gabriel66 (Sep 12, 2013)

hola a todos : yo sigo con mi idea de la pantalla led y encontre esto 
http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/td_libs_OctoWS2811.html


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 12, 2013)

Esto ya lo habia visto aca o me parece?


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 12, 2013)

hola fer..y demas del foro....no te parece... ¡¡¡¡¡  es  !!!!!! por aca_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/834704/ _  me gustaria saber si el compañero gabriel66....¿¿¿¿¿¿ avanso algo com eso  ?????? :estudiando:


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 14, 2013)

hola gente del post...bueno.aca muestro el trabajo de la placa..si anda fernandoae ... u otro compañero.....que le pegue una mirada.... tambien aparte de mostrar la placa..subo un PDF de este circuito integrado ...que tambien tiene unas placas a modo de muestras de aplicacion ..y aqui esta la duda del wataje de la resitencia R2 ..yo la sobre dimencione..... pero tambien deje la pista nas larga por si el tamaño cambia ..se corre  el lugar de la perforacion al tamaño de la resistencia......y queda prolijo igual......bueno espero comentarios. suyos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2013)

P= corriente al cuadrado * resistencia =  0.220W 
por lo tanto con una de medio watt andas bien


----------



## gabriel66 (Sep 16, 2013)

hola a todos , juan estoy avanzando teoricamente dado que estoy por pedir los materiales a china por alibaba y me esta frenando el tema plata voy a pedir los rollos del 2811 que viene un micro por led y todavia no se si llevar a cabo el proyecto con teensy o con el otro controlador , eso lo decidire apenas tenga los rollos de led a mano


----------



## djwash (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola, en proceso:







Saludos al foro.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 16, 2013)

hola...gente del posts... djwash .muy bueno lo suyo.....y no se olvide que yo si sigo muy atento a sus progresos......si le puedo aportal algo ..... ya sabe solo pida.... bueno navegando por internet.. buscado otra cosa...me tope con este video  de ADJ.... y como posts atras se discutio el efecto.. se que a miztico14 y a Oscar Monsalvo les sera muy util por eso lo aporto...y ahora entiendo por que los de ADJ desarman y muestran los efectos....¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ son CHINOS !!!!! y eso lo deben hacer para defender su industria...muy loco no ?????....y tambien que es muy importante manejar lo comseptos que se referia  djwash y aquileslor.....el cual produce enojo...tienen razon......y el ejemplo esta claro....djwash dio las indicaciones correctas sobre la reforma.....y estoy seguro que no vio de serca este modelo...lo dedujo en base a su experiencia y las reglas basicas...ejemplo  el gabinete.....    y lo segundo es que viendo el video...(mas o menos en la mitad de su reproduccion) muestran el desarme completo quedando todo a la vista....y el video lo vi varias veces....  hasta que descubri este de talle...  y aclaro con lo de "aparente"...prque el disco lo muestran de lejos cuando funciona y con luz no se distingue nada..para ver si tiene lente.... y si se fijan la parte frontal en el desarme..estan todas las lentes colocadas....esa lente se nota que es plana..por una cara y semi-esferica por la otra... tambien  es interesante  como trasmiten los contactos moviles   (con bujes de cobre y carbones..tipo herramientas electricas...eso para los que preguntan como realizar el movimiento de los efectos... 



  aca otro de su funcionamiento   



  y tambien el video del efecto que esta clonando djwash


----------



## djwash (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola Juan, por lo que puedo ver la lente es normal, digamos, convexa de ambos lados, si te fijas en borde derecho esta en el aire, eso quiere decir que es igual de los dos lados. Quizas alguien que sepa mas de optica nos puede explicar la diferencia entre una lente con las dos caras convexas, y con una cara plana y la otra convexa. Aunque para estos usos quizas no sea tan necesario, ya que es cuestion de buscar lentes o lupas por ahi, ademas, hasta el momento no he visto en ningun equipo un  lente que sea plano de un lado.

En el caso del hongo ese, no creo que le pongan una lente adicional frente a los led, deberia bastar con las que lleva en la tapa, cada led ya tiene una lente en su cabeza que le da la apertura (20º/30º), pero podria ser, no digo que no, solo que no lo veo necesario.

Lo de reformar hongos, hace algunos años encaré la idea, pero quedaron guardados 3 hongos porque es bastante el trabajo que lleva reformarlos, tienen lentes cuadrados chiquitos, era mucha plata en lentes y demas asique lo abandone, en una de esas en estos dias lo retomo...


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 16, 2013)

hola amigo...que gustazo..... sip..yo pense eso.del lente...y con respecto a su forma..que sea de una sola o las dos caras no te sabria explicar tecnicamente la difereccia ..pero de las dos caras es como que una concentra y otra amplifica.por decirlo de alguna manera..no se si me entienden...ahora estoy trabajando en la placa que propuso z-bola-1 ..... ya pronto voy a publicar las dos...... listas para la plancha.....y seria bueno ver cuando esten terminadas...... si se pueden acoplar al  modulo que publicastes vos el 741+4017..asi tambien serviria para led de potencia..¿¿¿¿¿ que te parece la idea ????.. y tambien estoy trabajando en placas audioritmica para motores ..asincronicos....coriente continua y pap.......que tambien pienso compartir.......un abrazo amigaso mio un gustazo leerlo


----------



## djwash (Sep 16, 2013)

Si se podrian fusionar, seria muy bueno ahorraria espacio en mis actuales placas al no usar tantas resistencias con las cuales no he tenido problemas pero seria bueno una actualizacion. Aunque tengo una duda al aire, en este momento no estoy cerca de ningun circuito jaja por eso es una duda en el aire, como regular la corriente de tantos canales de led, es decir, las placas que hice tienen 3 o 4 canales, y las que voy a hacer para el Dual Gem led tienen muchos mas, como se aplicaria el driver led para tantos canales?

Creo que el driver led es necesario en equipos con led de potencia, pero en estos casos no se, creo que la resistencia es lo mejor, ya que el Dual Gem led maneja de a 3 led por canal, y tiene mas de 10 canales...


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 16, 2013)

amigo ......... creo que lo mas viable y economico por la cantidad y tipo de componentes...... es la que propuso z-bola-1......incluso la podria hacer mucho mas pequeña...y es el caso de que vos desis  iria una plaquita por canal.......seria cuestion de ver y estudiarlo un poco.....talves z-bola1 que armo las dos placas nos puede dar idea...con respecto al efecto que estas clonando me gusto las figuras que forman esta buenisimo y el flash genial tenes el RGB + blanco o sea los cuatro canales....


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 16, 2013)

Juan y djwash. Las lentes pueden ser biconvexas o plano convexas y tener el mismo aumento. En las biconvexas se suman las dioptrías generadas por la curvatura. Por ende son mas finas, livianas y se ahorra mucho vidrio. Fíjense que el vidrio debe ser lo que llamamos vidrio óptico: bien blanco y sin burbujas, por lo que es caro. En cambio las plano convexas tienen una sola curvatura y son mas gruesas, llevan mas cantidad de vidrio y además producen mas aberraciones. Bueno es mucho lo que habría que decir de esto, pero lo dejamos ahí. Estoy preparando una pequeña introducción a estas ópticas y en unos días la paso.
En cuanto al lente sobre los leds, es una lente condensadora, se usa para "llenar" la lente proyectora con la luz del iluminante. Fijate que los chinos las venden en sus catálogos. He visto algunas de unos 80 grados de dispersión. Fijate que 18 grados, a 15 cm dan una abertura de 5 cm, y al usar un grupo de leds, el diámetro del iluminante es grande y daría una gran dispersión sin el lente condensador.
Ya que estás haciendo algo, de que diámetro son las lentes y cuanto aumento tienen las tuyas?
Con respecto a la alimentación de los leds yo siempre me incliné por las fuentes mas simples. Para mi las fuentes complicadas son útiles para cuando se manejan muchos niveles de voltaje, por ejemplo de 12 a   40 V. ¿Para que vamos a complicar un aparato que ya de por si es complicado?
Suerte y a sus órdenes para lo que pueda ayudarlos.
Saludos y suerte con los cálculos.


----------



## djwash (Sep 16, 2013)

Sobre la curva de las lentes, me parece que no hace falta explicar mas al menos en este tema, se entendio perfectamente.

Por la alimentacion, creo que se aplica a algunos proyectos, en donde los led serian de potencia elevada y/o esten encendidos todo el tiempo como los cabezales moviles y tachos par, en estos casos como los hongos y demas los led encienden muy poco tiempo, no mas de 1 segundo y luego enciende otro color, al tener muchos canales se encarece mucho el proyecto al tener que implementar una fuente de corriente constante por cada canal.

Seria mas viable implementar un circuito PWM al sistema 741-4017, se seguirian usando resistencias pero con el PWM se minimizarían las desventajas de éstas.

Por las tensiones de fuente, yo uso y recomiendo SMPS de 12V 1A-2A para todos los proyectos, son ecomomicas y simplifican el proyecto.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 16, 2013)

la plaquita driver de led que comparti el link tiene la posibilidad de regularse para usar leds rgb, el flaco que diseño la placa tambien diseño una plaquita para usar con pic que le tira la señal PWM al driver. seria cosa de que equien entiende de pics y quiere usar esto lo estudie a su gusto, por que el flaco lo hizo automatico el cambio rgb.



la plaquita se puede achicar mucho, tiene ese tamaño solo por el disipador, se puede buscar la forma para que quede mucho mas chica y adaptarse a los disipadores que tengamos en casa,es una plaquita sencilla pero muy util, por lo menos para mi lo es, y garantizo que funciona a la perfeccion. tengo 48 leds de 3 watts funcionando con estas plaquitas


controlador rgb:

http://www.inventable.eu/2012/09/02/controlador-rgb-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 16, 2013)

hola amigo mio.. bueno aca muestro como va quedando la placa... y sip.... tiene razon se puede achicar mas...pegele una mirada porque cambie de lugar los componentes....... y puse en los extremos las bornera para que el ventilador del led (en caso que sea de potencia tambien enfrie  el disipador este..espero sus comentarios


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 16, 2013)

Para hacer la placa todavia mas pequena pone resistencias y eso en forma vertical


----------



## endryc1 (Sep 17, 2013)

oye ahi va un video del laser verde montado y terminado en el equipo, es de un puntero chino y el rojo es de un quemador DVD LG, muchas gracias a todos por contribuir con sus aportes, ahi les va.no puedo subir el video entero en HD porque se lleva como 140Mb


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 17, 2013)

endryc1.....cubano amigo.... !!!!!! buenisimo lo suyo ¡¡¡¡ yyyyy....... saque unas cuantas fotos del equipo y muestre su trabajo...esa reforma merese mostrarce.....en su video se nota mas que claro lo que yo dije siempre...   la diferencia notable de potencia de un laser de grabadora de DVD.....son mas pótentes que  la mayoria de los comerciales que se pueden conseguir.... se notan los dos iguales ... vamos cuba todavia ...muestre amigo...que va a servir de guia a aquellos que quieran reformar o costruir sus equipos... un abrazo amigaso.....y felicitaciones por el logro...juan


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 19, 2013)

bueno  mis amigos ...... aca publico lo prometido....y empezamos con lo posteado por fer... (para tener en cuenta.)...me gusto el diseño de ejemplo..... donde da la posibilidad de que si ya tenemos una fuente de corriente continua... no coloquemos los diodos 1n4007.y coloquemos los puentes J1 Y J2...tambien en el caso que se use en un equipo portatil hagamos las perforaciones donde dice precinto y coloquemos uno alrededor de la bobina... asi los alambres del bobinado no son solamente la que la sostenga....les pido a todos que peguen una resivisada ¡¡¡¡¡ yo puedo equivocarme !!!!! (mucho.... por lo general )....Ver el archivo adjunto 98511   ..y hago caso a fogo.... el origen de esta placa es de aca Ver el archivo adjunto 98490 ....y aca... Ver el archivo adjunto 98675  ...ahora la que propuso por z bola1...    la hice lo mas chica que pude...subo dos PDF uno que es sola y otro con 6 que puede ser "planchado" en una placa de 10 x 10 cmts justo... que es una medida estandar...esto fue sacado de esta pagina http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/ donde el articulo lo subo en PDF para que les sirva de guia para su armado y utilisacion... y pido disculpas a djwash .. (a veces pienso que entienden lo que digo..cuando hablo de acoplar la placa de z bola 1 a la placa de 741 + 4017..me refiero que maneje tres led de colores (o cuatro ) puede ser blanco o ultravioleta (vi uno de 10w que simula la luz negra espectacular )...que el 4017 maneje combinacion de colores....  no figuras .....como en el equipo que reformo djwash o del tipo que reformo Oscar Monsalvo o "el honguito" que publico mitico14.... no se si me explico lo que quiero desir.....   que arme una combinacion de colores como en la foto   ......juan


----------



## Niht (Sep 19, 2013)

Muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de brindarnos esta información, quedamos a espera de un videíto de tu reforma o proyecto


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ola , alguien que tenga el diagrama y pistas de este juego de leds !
No vallan a pensar que soy algo tonto ! loque  pasa esque soy nuevo en la electronica ! 
Recien llevo tres  meses en la electronica !


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 20, 2013)

jajajajaja......miztico14....la verdad.... ya me causa gracia.....y te puedo asegurar..que nadie ..piensa ....que eres tonto..."sino flojo pal..ejuerzo "... en realidad ya te indique anteriormente cuel era el circuito en tres oportunidades...pero no lo hare de nuevo...lee el post...alli esta completito...y note olvides de agradecer aquien lo posteo....


----------



## djwash (Sep 20, 2013)

Esa disposicion de leds me parece familiar...


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 20, 2013)

hola ..amigaso.....sip ..parece familiar...pero no se preocupe...estoy en  plan de ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......seguro voy a encontrar el autor de esa dispocicion tan particular... como favor peguele una mirada a los circuitos.....para chequear que no alla "horrores"...y recien llego de un trabajo...y pase por una vidreria grande... me regalaron un monton de recortes.....si tengo tiempo juego un rato con los laser.....y subo unas fotos o un video de mi webcam....


----------



## Wantech (Sep 20, 2013)

miztico14 creo que si busca bien encontrara algo similar en el tema, si no estoy mal esa es la Moon Flower de JBSystems, también se parece mucho a la configuración de la Chauvet Led, hay muy buen material DIY en este tema no lo había visto, tengo varios años realizando Stage Lighting Robotic Led, por lo poco que he visto el tema hay buenos trabajos DIY aquí, si en algo les puedo ayudar estaré visitando este tema. Suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 20, 2013)

bienvenido al post.   .amigo Wantech...y espero que comparta por mucho tiempo con nosotros...y bueno todo lo que pueda aportar y compartir con nostros es bienvenido.... como ejemplo de ese controlador de led   Ver el archivo adjunto 98893  ..que parece ser DIY.....vuelvo a repetir..es un gusto tenerlo en el post     ...juan


----------



## Wantech (Sep 21, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bienvenido al post.   .amigo Wantech...y esperoque comparta por mucho tiempo con nosotros...y bueno todo lo que pueda aportar y compartir con nostros es bienvenido.... como ejemplo de ese controlador de led   Ver el archivo adjunto 98893  ..que parece ser DIY.....vuelvo a repetir..es un gusto tenerlo en el post     ...juan



locodelafonola gracias por la bienvenida, el controlador en parte si es DIY que eran para luces Moon Flower Led de primera generación, cada día se avanza mucho mas y estos circuitos se van quedando en el pasado, voy a buscar los circuitos de estas generaciones y si alguien le puede ser de utilidad para sus proyectos DIY seria una buena ayuda .


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 21, 2013)

hola amigo.......Wantech...por lo que esta mostrando .......veo que tiene mucha experiencia en el tema...en cuanto.....ha servir.....sirve todo....viejo o nuevo...pues cada uno realiza sus proyectos con lo que puede conseguir....y veo que tiene sus propias realizaciones......pues se ve su firma en la placa.....(ultima foto )..que por cierto se ve muy interesante......yo en este momento estoy recopilando circuito audiritmicos para motores.....C.C...C.A....pap y demas tipos..asi que ya saben compañeros del foro si tiene alguno que funcione bien ..compartan....juan


----------



## miztico14 (Sep 21, 2013)

Tengo la carcasa de una cabeza movil ! 
Quisiera terminarla con los circuitos ! 
Mi pregunta es que trae una lampara hmi Halogena (y como asi hace el efecto strobo )
La siguiente pregunta es como hago que los motores de paso de los gobos y colores dicroicos se mueva al ritmo de la musica !y paren cuando yo quiera que solo salga ese gobo !



No se si me explico pero me refiero a esto los motores pasan pasan como haria para que se detengan cuando yo quiera para cambiar el color o gobo !


----------



## djwash (Sep 22, 2013)

Me parece que la lampara que llevan los cabezales no es halogena, sino HID, pero al fina es luz... Para hacer el efecto strobo usan un disco como en el video, con el cual obturan y liberan el haz de luz, supongo que no vas a usar lamparas HID, vas a usar led, lo del strobo ya lo resolves con el controlador del led. 

Para los gobos y colores, se usan dos discos, uno con gobos y otro con filtros de colores, y usan motores paso a paso o DC y un sensor en cada disco para detenerlo en el lugar preciso. No siempre los discos giran con el audio, suelen tener programas pregrabados, o tambien combinan el audio con varias funciones, entonces, a veces gira con el audio mientras queda un color y gobo fijo, otras veces queda estatico o haciendo paneo, y cambiando gobos y colores, etc. 

Si vas a hacer un cabezal, no te recomiendo que sea audioritmico todo el sistema, al menos para empezar, luego le podes ir añadiendo funciones, es mi opinion ya que veo que no estas muy familiarizado con esto, el proyecto no debe ser tan complejo.

En un cabezal DIY va mucho el ingenio de cada uno, y al usar gobos lleva una cierta complejidad en la parte óptica, asique no es facil. Sube fotos de lo que tienes. Y ponte a pensas bien que es lo que quieres hacer, porque veo que das demasiadas vueltas, pides muchas cosas que ya estan explicadas y no nos muestras ningun avance de tu parte para poder ayudarte.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 22, 2013)

buenas mi gente...para el amigo....mitico14....aca tenes una cabeza funcionando al desnudo....



 si te interesa en las primeras paginas del post... se discutio como detectar los gobos y colores..... Ver el archivo adjunto 12161 Ver el archivo adjunto 12169 Ver el archivo adjunto 12170 .... y fernandoae por alli tambien mostro como fabricar los gobos ...y estoy de acuerdo en lo que expresa mi amigaso djwash..trata de sacarle fotos al cabezal que tienes.... lo mas definido posible...y mostrando las partes importantes....en base a lo que tienes y no a otra cosa.... te podremos aconsejar que hacer ....juan


----------



## Wantech (Sep 22, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo.......Wantech...por lo que esta mostrando .......veo que tiene mucha experiencia en el tema...en cuanto.....ha servir.....sirve todo....viejo o nuevo...pues cada uno realiza sus proyectos con lo que puede conseguir....y veo que tiene sus propias realizaciones......pues se ve su firma en la placa.....(ultima foto )..que por cierto se ve muy interesante......yo en este momento estoy recopilando circuito audiritmicos para motores.....C.C...C.A....pap y demas tipos..asi que ya saben compañeros del foro si tiene alguno que funcione bien ..compartan....juan





locodelafonola, pues tengo una micro-fabrica o taller de electrónica en el distrito de Yuen Long en Hong Kong y se hace de todo un poco, si se encuentra con algún producto, circuito electrónico con mi  firma o iniciales WT ya sabe de provienen, en la recopilación que esta realizando para que desea usarlos.

miztico14 locodelafonola tiene razón para controlar la obturación del gobo tanto de figura y color, en la gran mayoría de Stage Robot se realiza por medio de optoacopladores que detectan ranuras de acople, en otras maquinas son mas avanzadas  controladas por sensores de color, Luz, velocidad de Torque y obturación.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 22, 2013)

amigo Wantech.....lo que estoy juntando son circuitos para armar..como vera..las idea que me acercan los compañeros...las plasmo en placas...que obiamente luego costruire..e ire probando...pues voy a costruir varias luces....lo mejor posible..y con lo mejor que pueda conseguir.....lo que mas cercano que tengo es una copia del revo roll.... y el hipnotic laser....ya mas o menos tengo el vidrio que lleva y me faltaria ubicar los motores para el revo y el  hipnotic.... ya djwash me esta ayudando mucho...y hago publico mi agrdecimiento....siempre estubo para dar una mano...y sobre todo .es mi amigo.....¡¡¡¡¡¡ feliz cumpleaños amigaso ¡¡¡..... (edito mensaje) nuevo : nesesito que me den ideas....  que puedo hacer...consigo un motor de los que lleva el microndas..... pero es de 3.5 RPM.... y por lo que se aprecia en el video la velocidad es mas lenta ..es del tipo que al desconectarlo cambia el sentido de giro...es 220v.. tiene suficiente torque para mover el circulo de vidrio.....la idea que tengo es poner un drimer..pero no se si este tipo de motor lo acepta... el otro inconveniente es que si la conmutacion no es " lenta o pausada" el motor no cambia de sentido de giro.....yo pensaba armar el cicuito audioritmico que propuso fernandoae mas atras......con el tl081 + 555 ...o el de la luna loca de plaquetodo con el 4001 y 4011 por supuesto que los dos irian opto acoplados y con  tic... ¿¿¿¿¿ ustedes que ya tiene experiencia queme aconsejan ????...juan


----------



## Wantech (Sep 24, 2013)

locodelafonola, si lo va a realizar de manera sencilla,  el Synchronous motor por lo menos debe ser de unas 15RPM, demasiado lento no le dará buen efecto, para activar los pulsos de audio se realiza con el IC LM358 configuración MIC Out es mucho mejor que cualquier IC operacional para activar motores, es mucho mas preciso, sensible y con un par de componentes puede obtener buena respuesta de velocidad y sincronización , para la parte de salida con el MOC3021 y su respectivo Triac BT136 podrá accionar el motor en ambos sentidos si se requiere ese efecto fácilmente, el Motor de un Microondas son buenos para Ball disco no para la luz que desea diseñar, para una luz de ese calibre se controla con PAP con una buena Board Main que es compleja de realizar y mas con DMX y display, pero si solo desea obtener el mismo efecto seria como lo comenta.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 24, 2013)

gracias amigo Wantech.......por condestar ..bueno lo que me refiero a este eequipo en parlicular   _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/837088/ _si se fija en el video de ese mensaje se fijara que la velocidad es muy lenta ...yo al probar con los trozos de vidrios de distintos tipos que consegui..... se nota que para lograr el movimiento de la figura ........el paso del vidrio sobre el frente o salida del laser ...... tiene que ser muy lenta .... y  tengo la imprecion de que 3.5 RPM es mucho.....ahora el motor que consigo es ese de mcrondas...  y el control que pensaba era como dice usted ....y sip tengo varios lm358n.. ahora bien su consejo (y como los de todo el foro ).. es bien apreciado por mi ..si es tan amable de explicarme cuales son las otras opciones me vendria bien....y desde ya muchas gracias amigo....


----------



## Wantech (Sep 24, 2013)

locodelafonola pensé que se referia a otra maquina como una similar a la Scam Revo de un solo motor, bueno esa Atmospheric el motor es un PAP Unipolar y las revoluciones son de 2RPM, el del Microondas va muy rápido a menos que agregue un piñón externo para reducir la velocidad, se puede con un Motoreductor DC 2RPM, el vidrio si se consigue fácil que es un vidrio martillado a mano, recuerdo que hace muchos años en el Colegio realice un efecto atmosférico similar, con un laser indicador rojo pero este reflejado en un circulo de papel aluminio un poco corrugado, girando con un motor DC con control de velocidad controlado con un 555, creo que de ahí empecé la odisea por las Stage Light, hay muchas diversas maneras de crear atmosferas con laser, si va hacer la luz muy similar como un clon debe conseguir los materiales muy similares, pero si lo que quiere crear atmosferas impresionantes y únicas, el mejor efecto se logra con liquido, se debe realizar  una cámara sellada de liquido según color o transparente, puede usar de limpiavidrios o aceite, puede inyectar aire y crear burbujas la luz que pase a través de ellas crea un gran efecto superior a un vidrio martillado, al igual que hacer mover la cámara sellada circular, el liquido fluye según la vibración y velocidad de este mismo, dese cuenta que el mejor efecto es reflectar un laser en el agua, la invención es la que nos lleva a la innovación.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 24, 2013)

gracias amigo...el revo rool tambien esta en proceso...y veremos que sale..yo consegui varios tipos de vidrio..... y el efecto se produce muy similar.....espero poder mostrar para que tengan idea todos...y muchas gracias por las ideas ..son cosas que no habia pensado..y vienen bien..... pues se generan variantes que puede ser llamativas y rendidoras......gracias amigaso....... juan


----------



## Wantech (Sep 25, 2013)

locodelafonola olvide contestar a algo que preguntaba al foro, su pregunta es que si se puede controlar las revoluciones o speed de un motor síncrono ac con algún dimmer o algún tipo de control, la respuesta es que no se puede, porque ese motor regula la velocidad primero por el numero de devanados, sincroniza el torque y velocidad con el numero de piñones con su respectiva configuración, por eso se le llama síncrono al igual que su iman de doble polaridad es el que gira no el devanado.

Si conecta algún control de speed no va a regular las revoluciones, puede que se caliente el devanado y se arruine, con un control y servo motor 360º, también un motor dc con reductor, pero pruebe con un motor de impresora dc esta fabricado para tener buen torque sin necesidad de agregar piñones o caja,  ese si puede controlar su velocidad y es capas de hacer girar el disco de vidrio, un PAP unipolar le iría mejor pero también un motor Synchronous de 2RPM, si necesita algo para construir alguna luz me dice que con gusto le ayudo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 25, 2013)

gracias amigo Wantech......por su respuesta...pues... si..... esa era mi duda pues habia leido sobre eso....entonces..consulte a los que ya probaron .... bueno vere que otro motor consigo...pues en mi ciudad nuevos no hay...vere si consigo un usado.....y veremos de que tipo es.... y vemos entonces que tipo de contol conviene hacer....muchas gracias amigo por su ayuda y consejo...juan


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 1, 2013)

bueno gente.....aca algunas pruebas de lo que va saliendo      las fotos no reflejan la realidad... el video tampoco....¿¿¿¿¿ porque ???? ..le explico...primero la calidad..mi camara es mala ...y es la unica que poseo... (perdonen)....lo otro es que el laser mas potente a la vista era el verde..... y no el violeta ...(parese que esta camara es mas sensible al ultra violeta)es el de menor potencia y el que menos se ve a simple vista ...que se ve en las fotos .....en el video tambien... y realmente los detalles del efecto que produce es alucinante...(y eso que ya estoy acostumbrado a ver laser y efectos con ellos ) me sorprendio gratamente.... y lo mejor es que cubre mucho...no hay humo porque estaba dentro mi casa ..en un living... que tiene mas o menos unos 4.5mts x 7 mts ..y es sobre la pared .....retire cuadros y demas cosas......y tambien se nota el problema de la velocidad tiene que ser mas lento...pero no consigo motor...comentarios criticas ...e insultos son aceptados..... a ver que se saca de bueno...de sus comentarios...



   juan


----------



## miztico14 (Oct 5, 2013)

Que Buen Proyecto amigo Locodelafonola ! Yo hare la Prueba ! Tambien ! 
Subire avanzes de mis nuevos proyectos que estoy haciendo !


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 5, 2013)

Muy bueno Juan. ¿Los hicistes con los vidrios ingleses? En esos vidrios cada grano o protuberancia funciona como una lente distinta, por eso las mezclas y difusiones. Te vuelvo a felicitar por tu entusiasmo para estas experiencias. Estuve haciendo unas experiencias con un puntero laser comunardo ( no quiero comprar laser mas potente para no entusiasmarme y meterme en esto ) y redes de difracción.
Tampoco se ve muy bien el efecto por no tener a mano un motor mas lento, pero en cualquier momento lo subo al otro hilo, el de óptica, para que lo veas. Si te interesan te puedo mandar en un sobre un par de estas redes. Saludo afectuoso de Aquiles.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 11, 2013)

Y alexus donde está?


----------



## Dario (Oct 11, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> Y alexus donde está?


Es verdad, donde andara el amigo alexus... hace tanto que no lo veo comentar en el foro... saludosss


----------



## miztico14 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bueno despues de tiempo ! 
Alguien tiene un diagrama ! Para esto 
Hice la prueba con un circuito que tengo a mano ! 
Pero no me convence porque no es ritmico !

Me olvide de la foto es el de aca ! Los necesito para estrados ! 
Alumbran bien !


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 20, 2013)

hola mitico14 te paso un equipo completo a ver si te sirve dentro del pdf..tenes el audiritmico  edito para no crear nuevo mensaje agrego un estrobo led facil de armar.. .en el .rar estan los archivos de las placas.. y un pdf ....... con la salvedad que estan en ruso-polaco... pero se entiende...si tienen problemas avisen y veo como ayudo


----------



## miztico14 (Oct 20, 2013)

Gracias locodelafonola ! Siempre apoyando !


----------



## miztico14 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hay un Problema locodelafonola ! 
ese tacho led !es rgb ! 
Contiene leds rojos leds azules y led verdes !



es algo como esto amigo locodelafonola


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 21, 2013)

a ver no te entiendo .. ¿¿¿tenes el tacho ya ??? si tenes el tacho mostra el circuito ...sino lo tenes son tres audioritmicos ......uno por cada color....... sino tendria que buscar otra cosa por alli a ver que tengo.....mostra lo que tenes para hacerlo... y adaptamos el circuito.. y eso del video.... maneja mezclas o sea pmw mas y menos intencidad  del color....


----------



## djwash (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow Hola hace rato que no entraba como estan?

miztico14, por lo que veo "cuando vos vas yo ya fui y volvi" jeje es una forma de decir no te lo tomes a mal, ya subi hace tiempo una placa para 180 (mas o menos) led RGB, por aca se consiguen los discos de led armados, no se por alla.

Por el controlador RGB podes usar el de "Picproject" que es RGB y lleva mosfet pero tambien anda con bipolares, es lo mas facil de armar porque lleva el pic y los transistores, y para programarlo no necesitas un programador especifico, si tu PC tiene puerto LPT (de impresora, un puerto grande y rosado con 25 pines atras) podes armar un programador con un par de resistencias.

Nos cuentas si te sirve.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 21, 2013)

eeeehhhhh..amigaso mio dj wash..como anda usted y su flia..... vio como encare ese efecto del laser ????..escucho sus criticas.....mitico 14 arma este circuito hasta  donde lo reforme  y luego arma tres placas de estas Ver el archivo adjunto 98803 y la resistencia R8 la conectas donde dice ctrl y listo


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 22, 2013)

Hoy en dia me parece mejor usar un par de leds de alta potencia antes de soldar 500 leds


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 22, 2013)

Fernando, se usan tantos leds porque son direccionales, unos 18 grados de apertura. Los de potencia son onnidireccionales, casi 180 grados y habría que concentrar la luz con lentes, etc.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 22, 2013)

Y si vienen lentes para los high power... yo consegui de hasta 12 grados de apertura. Ademas depende del uso que uno le quiera dar, en ocasiones no hace falta una luz tan concentrada.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 22, 2013)

buenassssss como estan mis queridos amigos..aquileslor..y...fernandoae ......yo creo que tambien hay que tomar en cuenta el espacio .....que ocupan los disipadores fer....esos tachos son chicos como para que entren...y si no hay buena dicipacion por mas que pongas cooler..se queman


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/50w-...-fan-led-high-power-projection/996182833.html


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 22, 2013)

eso en pesos seria como uno 890 $ argentinos no...un poco caro..y habria que ver que leds rgb entran alli ... mas barato creo yo es el tacho comprado  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-480981114-par-56-led-pls-rgb-tacho-dmx-strobo-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-478342041-par-64-de-led-rgb-aluminio-dmx-10mm-video-promo-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-477810216-par-tacho-banador-led-18x3w-rgb-v2013-dmx-regalo-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-480124324-par-led-negro-proton-profesional-18x3-watts-tacho-rgb-dj-dmx-_JM_


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 22, 2013)

No era por el precio sino por el tema del tamaño del disipador


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2013)

igual ese precio es por 10 unidades


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 22, 2013)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> igual ese precio es por 10 unidades


 buenas amigaso tiene razon..o sea cada disipador con cooler U/s 9.99 c / u.....ya me parecia exagerado el precio..si se compara con los de compu 0km


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 22, 2013)

Si, hola? alguien seria tan amable de leer lo que pongo? JAJA! no voy al tema del precio, sino a que con poco disipador y un coolercito se puede refrigerar bien un led potente


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> Si, hola? alguien seria tan amable de leer lo que pongo? JAJA! no voy al tema del precio, sino a que con poco disipador y un coolercito se puede refrigerar bien un led potente




claro claro, 10 dolares cada disipador con ventilador


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 22, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> Si, hola? alguien seria tan amable de leer lo que pongo? JAJA! no voy al tema del precio, sino a que con poco disipador y un coolercito se puede refrigerar bien un led potente


 sip....el flete es gratis..pero tarda como dos meses....ventilador.y disipador...... para que era ????  bueno fuera de chiste encontre un led que puede andar en ese dicipador..ojo que abria que ver la potencia en si : Intensity Luminous (Iv):Red 100-120LM,
Green 140-160LM,
Blue 45-60LM  DC Forward Current (IF): 300-330mA
Viewing Angle:140 Degree ...... pero vale.._Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-477956384-led-10w-rgb-_JM_


----------



## djwash (Oct 23, 2013)

Los tachos par de los link de ML el negro lo veo muy berreta, ademas que la descripcion del vendedor es pesima.

Se usan leds de 5mm y de 10mm (HP) por un tema de eficiencia con respecto a los de potencia, obtener muy buena luz con un consumo y temperaturas bajo, sin usar disipadores, hace tiempo obtuve la misma cantidad de luz que un tacho par con leds de 3W que costaba mas de 1000, y yo me gaste casi $300.

Lo de soldar 500 led... Estos tachos llevan 180 led de 5mm, los cuales si tenes habilidad los soldas en 1 hora a todos, te demoras mas si trabajas con 12V ya que tenes que poner varias resistencias. Un flash led si tiene 500, y no te demoras tanto tampoco, es mas facil porque son todos blancos.

Lo ideal es si conseguis un disipador grande es usar modulos de 3x3W son los indicados en precio/rendimiento, mas lentes de 60º o lo que uno quiera, mas un solo cooler de 80mm o 120mm.

Sobre disipadores, se consiguen de PC viejas y nuevas a patadas.


----------



## djwash (Oct 23, 2013)

Che miztico14, mucho ruido pocas nueces, mostra algo de lo que estas haciendo, quizas se me escapo pero hasta aca no hemos visto nada de nada...


----------



## miztico14 (Oct 24, 2013)

Voy a mostrar algo estos dias ! dj wash sobre un rpyecto qeu estoy haciendo !  !

Para que me dean ideas !


----------



## cesalzum (Oct 25, 2013)

hola que tal muy buenos los proyectos, ya llevo tiempo en la comunidad ero solo he sacado ideas y me gustaría aportar algo que estoy haciendo es un secuenciador audiorritmico espero para el sábado subir el proyecto terminado y me den ideas para mejorarlo saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 25, 2013)

hablando de audiorritmicos... alguien armo el AGC que subi mas atras? está bueno, nos podemos olvidar de ajustar la sensibilidad


----------



## djwash (Oct 25, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> hablando de audiorritmicos... alguien armo el AGC que subi mas atras? está bueno, nos podemos olvidar de ajustar la sensibilidad



Lo vi... Pero en los audioritmicos que arme yo nunca tuve problemas con la sensibilidad, en la practica esto nunca se toca al menos no hace falta en mi circuito. Le puse potenciometro porque si nomas, siempre esta al maximo y funciona muy bien en cualquier fiesta al aire libre o interior, si lo podes regular y se nota el cambio pero normalmente no se fijan en eso y siempre responde bien en cualquier escenario, el microfono lo pongo en el interior del equipo por lo tanto responde mas a golpes de grave que a otra cosa.

A muchos equipos no les puse potenciometro porque lo terminan rompiendo o cortando la perilla.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 29, 2013)

Les consulto... hace un tiempo hablamos sobre iluminación para ambientar un salón. Bueno, al final llegó la hora de llevarlo a la práctica. Hice números y me decidí por poner esas dicroicas led rgb que vienen con control remoto... también vi unos tachitos lindos a precio razonable... para el salón que agarramos vienen al pelo. Ahora, me interesa ver de que manera puedo comunicar un spot con otro para emplear un único control remoto y controlar todo (el salón, pasillo, escaleras, etc). Puede cablearse o se puede hacer alguna especie de repetidor infrarojo para que un tacho vea a otro y así al apuntar a cualquier tacho se controlen todos (esto sería más práctico creo). Alguno desarmó alguna lamparita de estas?


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 29, 2013)

hola amigasooooo DJ_Glenn...bueno...mira yo ando armando luces..y tambien tenia pensado armar unas cuantas de esas....dj wash... la otra vez dijo que se podria usar conectores RJ45 con cable  o sea algo asi ...mucho no entra pero si aparece vemos..que te parece la idea... y nop..no he desarmado ninguna pero  porque nunca llegue a armar nada de eso......juan


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 29, 2013)

Ya lo pensé un poquito mejor... la cosa sería simple... ni siquiera hay que tocar para nada la lamparita... se puede hacer un repetidor IR por tacho... acomodado convenientemente no hay que desarmar nada... que te parece? sería algo simple... creo que algo basado en un solo transistor bipolar...


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 29, 2013)

mostra dibujo o algo... de tu idea ....y armo la placa..... que te parace ???


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 29, 2013)

A ver... aca hice un dibujito... espero se entienda... esto sería el salon... las líneas azules serían los tachos, que se colocarían en el piso apuntando hacia arriba. En la segunda imágen estan los dos tachitos... la idea sería poder meter un circuito chiquito que retransmita la señal infraroja recibida. Interesaría dejar fuera del tacho el fotodiodo y un led infrarojo y otro led dentro del tacho para que controle la lampara. Los dos dioditos IR que quedan fuera del tacho deberían quedar colgando a fin de poder apuntarse... La idea entonces es manejar todo con un solo control remoto como el de la imágen adjunta apuntando a cualquier tacho...


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 29, 2013)

sip...emtendi el dibujo.... es la linea..que..sale (por haci desirlo)..desde la cosina...pasa por el costado de las mesas y termina en el esenario..bueno.(creo que el costado del esenario tambien )...eso se supone que lo vas a colgar del techo....y pegue en la pared la luz..... el esquema del repetidor lo entendi perfectamente..es foto trancistor (¿¿¿¿ o no ???) y la alimentacion abria que  realizarla de los 220v... a 9v no creo que joda el consumo del circuito es poco....y me voy a fijar si las consigo..estan muy buenas esas lamparas...¿¿¿¿ sabes el costo ???


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 29, 2013)

alrededor de 100 mangos


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 29, 2013)

bueno me fijo mañana por aca la lampara.....yyy.... con respecto a los componentes... fijate que conseguis por alla.... .y de acuerdo a eso la armamos..que te parece ?????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 29, 2013)

dale. también tengo que encarar las lamparas todavía... es un platita por la cantidad...


----------



## djwash (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola.

Ya lo dije antes y lo repito, esas lamparas son un excremento, son caras y no alumbran nada, y cuando menos te lo esperas no funcionan mas. Miralo por este lado, si vas a comprar varias dicroicas de esas para manejarlas todas juntas desde un solo control supongo, estas pagando de mas por un monton de controles, y encima no alumbran nada, a eso sumale el precio de los repetidores esos IR, y que no se te vuelva loco con las luces fluorescentes y que alguno no capte y prenda del color que se le canta.

Para mi, la mejor es usar leds de 5mm con 20 por color ya superarias a la dicroica, yo usaria 60 por cada color, con eso igualas a un tacho par led de $900 y tendrias $150 en led para ese tacho solo, si compras en cantidad te salen mas baratos.

Para la fuente cualquier cosa que de 12V y 1A a 3A segun la cantidad de led.

El control de los leds siempre tuve una idea pero no la lleve a cabo, si te animas, pones en cada "tacho" un receptor HT12D y a la salida transistores para los leds, en el emisor un solo HT12E y algo que le amplifique la señal, no podrias hacer la mezcla de colores porque el HT12 en la salida es 0 o 1 si mal no recuerdo pero si podras crear las 7 combinaciones entre los canales de los HT, se puede implementar PWM pero se complica un poco. La interconexion entre todos los tachos seria con cable de microfono o coaxil de tv.

Otra opcion es que implementes el control RGB de picproject con el 12F675 (creo que era ese) en cada tacho, este permite hacer mezclas de colores ya sabes la tipica transicion, dicho circuito se controla por medio de un pulsador el cual podes controlar a travez de un cable que una todos los tachos, dicho cable puede llevar una pequeña señal que controle un transistor o un rele para el pulsador o lo que sea, la interfaz puede ser siempre con cable de microfono o coaxil, dentro de cada tacho hay varias formas de implementar el control de dicho pulsador.

La otra es tener un solo controlador con pic y en los tachos tener solo fuente y transistores para los led, las bases de los transistores deberan ser controladas desde un cable de 4 vias que debe provenir del controlador, esta opcion es mas flexible pero algo mas dificil de implementar ya que deberas usar un cable de 4 vias, yo usaria un cable de red que es barato y tiene 4 pares dentro, las fichas puede ser cualquiera de 4, speakon, etc.

No se son ideas, las dicroicas esas las he probado y son para alumbrar una vidriera o algo asi, para lugares grandes vienen otras opciones mejores, claro que mas caras, pero si le buscas la vuelta con led de 5mm podes armar algo muy eficiente a muy bajo costo.

Me voy a comprar leds, nos vemos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2013)

Lo que comentas es razonable, pero no tengo experiencia en pics. Lo otro parecía simple... vos decis que son tan malas esas lamparitas?


----------



## djwash (Oct 31, 2013)

Alumbran poco ese es el problema, para algo chico como vidriera van, para algo grande necesitas mas luz.

Si te animas es facil programar el PIC que usa el circuito de picproject, lo haces con un programita y una PC con Windows XP que tenga puerto LPT (el viejo de impresora grande color rosa) y un par de resistencias, no hace falta programador comercial, o le pedis a alguien que te lo programe, el programa que va en el PIC te lo bajas de la pagina, el circuito es re facil porque todo esta en el PIC y es como un 555 (8 patas), no lleva cristal ni nada raro.

Para ambientar un salon necesitas tachos par con lampara de 500, o placas con 180 led de 5mm por tacho, tambien con led de potencia podes pero es un poco mas caro. Esas dicroicas alumbran muy poquito.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2013)

este fin de semana trabajo en ese salon, asi que voy a aprovechar para ver bien como sería iluminarlo. Hace dos semanas me tocó ese mismo salón y pusimos dos spot led de esos chinos (habían costado algo así como 100 pesos hace un año creo) Los pusimos para iluminar una arcada de globos en el cceso a la escalera y se vio muy lindo. Estaban en el suelo, apuntando hacia el techo. Además, la parte de la luz que podríamos considerar residual, daba un ambiente cálido al salon; no es grande. Así que poner varias de esas lámparas parecía una buena idea, y más estética. Vi en una casa de electrónica de mi ciudad que tienen los circuitos impresos redondos, ya hechos para soldar los leds. Vienen en diferentes tamaños.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 31, 2013)

hola dj glenn...bueno como te dije.... dj wash... te da mas opciones...y algo de eso tiene razon...yo estuve buscando..y como que aca en mi ciudad es algo ovio..esta mas caro...no consegui mas barato que 180 pesos C/u...medio como que me desalento el asunto...  una idea..y para vos que estas mas cerca de la capital... que yo... te barajo otra opcion..¿¿¿¿¿ tenes consola de luces ??????  bueno si es no..... aca.. tenes una opcion..( yo lo estoy fabricando ).....y te puedo pasar por MP..la direccion de buenos aires que me venden el pic grabado.....tanto para la consola como para las lamparas led....es esta...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/854493/ .... la placa de la consola  por aca el programa que la maneja ...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-dmx-freestyler-pic18fxx50-102893/#post830721  .... y por aca algo de lo que te hablaba dl wash..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/851493/ _ese pic que usa es re barato.... y se puede usar un cable de 5 conductores..... 3 para DMX y los 2 que sobran llevas alimentacion.... el driver para los led esta aca ._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/842692/ _.....yo la arme y se la re banca y es mini..mini...ya hice una vercion nueva.. si nesesitas te hago el pdf x3...y la coneccion es al control dede la salida de R4 ..R5..y..R6...la ventaja que tiene el sistema es que va todo en serie  aca el ejemplo....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. creo que te di otra idea..espero que allas entendido lo que quise desir....jajajajajaja..yo de maestro....jajajajajaja...ni aiiii..igual desidas lo que desidas conta conmigo amigaso....juan


----------



## djwash (Nov 2, 2013)

Sabado de compras y de planchado...


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 2, 2013)

buenas...jejeje..muy intresante.yo tambien ando de planchado..... y se ve muy ..pero muy bien esos diseños..... yyyyyy.una pregunta ..cuanto costaron las bolsitas con 100 led "s...???? aca  $120....


----------



## djwash (Nov 2, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> buenas...jejeje..muy intresante.yo tambien ando de planchado..... y se ve muy ..pero muy bien esos diseños..... yyyyyy.una pregunta ..cuanto costaron las bolsitas con 100 led "s...???? aca  $120....



Gracias! y con los diseños, se complica un poco trabajar con tantos diodos al usar 4017 para las secuencias por ejemplo, pero creo que es una forma de aprender a hacer buenas placas, o por lo menos a rutear circuitos algo complejos sin usar ni un puente, todo es practica.

Se que me van a decir que con PIC es mucho mejor, lo se, pero no tengo tiempo de ponerme a releer sobre programacion, necesito terminar las maquinas urgente... En cuanto termine estas maquinas volvere a estudiar sobre programacion de PIC, no puedo hacer todo junto porque vuelan cosas por la ventana.

Y haciendo cuentas cada 100 led me cobraron $90, pero es por cantidad ese precio, 100 solos valen por ahi cerca de $120... El descuento es por cantidad por color, son 300 de cada color, 1200 led en total...


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 2, 2013)

bueno.... a mi me hacen ese precio por total de 400 leds..comparado con vos ..carisimo sicontamos que nos separan unos 300 o 400 kmts..muy loco no ????.si nesesitas una mano conta conmigo...te paso MP


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 11, 2013)

Estoy considerando esto de los leds... pensé en usar dicroicas de las comunes a 220w de 50w... esas que vienen con la rosca E27, pero después de unas horas encendida, una explotó en 20000 pedazos... y ya no gustó nada nada nada...


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 11, 2013)

amigo..yo estoy teminando de dar los ultimos toques.a la placa que te conte.... lo que.no te dije de mi idea...... es que podias alimentar todo desde una fuente de pc..una que te aguante los amperes en 12v...y eso depende de la cantidad de tachos que vas armar...pero la mayoria te anda bien.....yo que vos hasta los tachos (que no son tachos )   vos sabes manejar la chapa muchisimo mejor que yo..(vos me enseñaste ...gracias ) asi que la tenes mas facil....este modelo es justo como te vendria bien ..... lo de las placas para led avisa y te las hago listas para la plancha..o a ver si dj wash tiene alguna que ande....pensalo  el tiene razon en el planteo.. juan


----------



## miztico14 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yo tambien necesito una placa de esas para leds ! 
quiero armar un tacho led !

y hablando de los leds ! 
los leds aca en Peru me cuestan ! 
6 dolares el ciento !

Que en soles seria 15 soles


----------



## djwash (Nov 12, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Estoy considerando esto de los leds... pensé en usar dicroicas de las comunes a 220w de 50w... esas que vienen con la rosca E27, pero después de unas horas encendida, una explotó en 20000 pedazos... y ya no gustó nada nada nada...



Estas tirando cohetes antes de tiempo 

Depende de cuantos led quieras en cada "tacho". Sobre la fuente la mas economica es de 12V 1A sale alrededor de $70, teoricamente lo maximo que podrias poner en una fuente asi es 120 led, si pensas poner eso o menos la de 1A te sirve, pero si vas a poner mas te vas a tener que ir por una fuente de 3A pero es bastante mas cara o como dice Juan por una fuente de PC si es que tenes espacio, las fuentes AT se consiguen mas baratas que las de 1A.

Yo subi una placa de 180 led pero era media grande, la disposicion de los led no me gusta tendria que ser en circulos, o si son menos led habria que hacer una nueva placa.

El control de los led, fijate si conseguis un cable rgb que viene para led de 4x1, es una cinta con 4 cables, se usa para cablear los led de potencia u otros modulos, o cualquier cable similar de 1mm², podes usar una sola fuente de PC cada varios tachos, no es practico pero funciona, te ahorras bastante en fuentes.

Son ideas, algo te va a servir, sobre tachos me acaban de encargar algunos a medida, vemos...


----------



## miztico14 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bueno ya que nadies publica nada ! 
ahi unos avanzes del moonflower led que estoy haciendo solo hay un problema no es ritmico


----------



## Finskey (Nov 24, 2013)

la verdad me gustaria mucho montar un tacho audioritmico se aceptan diagramas y pcb jaajaaja


----------



## miztico14 (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnxPyCe8FwU&feature=youtu.be



Finskey bienvenido ala pagina ! 
yo estoy en la busqueda del pbc y diagrama  de un tacho led


----------



## Finskey (Nov 24, 2013)

Me gusto tu moonflower tienes los diagramas?


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 25, 2013)

Mas atras hay circuitos de audiorritmicos 



Ah y eso de manejar muchas luces rgb creo que es mas economico hacerlos con una tira de leds magic, cada tres leds tenemos un ic controlador que solo se maneja con dos pines, data y clock... solo hay que ver donde conectar el transistor y listo... creo que termina saliendo mas barato que un pic.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 25, 2013)

hola fer...y demas del foro... bueno aca subo un equipo de iluminacion llamado LOTTOS..contiene los planos....las placas... y los .HEX para los pic.....algunas plabras estan en ruso..(yo no hablo ruso ) pero traduje y genere unos pdf....del proyecto......    la lampara que lleva es una dicroica de 24v 250w.... y las lentes.... son lupas tipo de las que se consiguen en librerias....


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 25, 2013)

Muy buen trabajo Juan. La traducción, hiciste lo mejor posible. Cualquier traducción con traductor es difícil de lograrla bien del todo, pero del ruso... Pensá que son todos dibujitos (para nosotros) y ningunaletra parecida a las nuestras. De nuevo te felicito y espero que los amigos del hilo lo interpreten así.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 26, 2013)

hola aquiles. gracias..hago lo mejor que puedo...yyyyyy....  amigo e tratado de comunicarme contigo......... te mande varios MP.......y correos pero tu direccion de mail esta mal (o al menos eso me dice el hotmail )....bueno les comento que este equipo me lo paso un chico ruso de 15 AÑOS de edad  .... (a sacarse el sombrero con este pibe )  el estudia electronica...y esto es todo idea de el..como veran hay dos circuitos uno con pic (en dos versiones )..y el otro audio ritmico....     ...en el .ZIP tiene fotos del momtaje de la campana y los lentes y una variacion del mismo  equipo con un solo motor...y gente para los que siempre preguntan y son bastante "vagos"..... lo diseño un chico de 15 años... yo creo que antes de preguntar estudien el esquema  ..¡¡¡¡ que es muy simple de entender !!!!


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 30, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Aca dejo unas fotos, _hay mas en este tema_...
> 
> Dejo el PCB de la placa FLOWER, la cual no le doy uso aun...
> 
> ...


 
Esta lo máximo este proyecto djwash todos son unos maestros de la luz, aportes así dan muchas ganas de construir luces

Una pregunta djwash el diseño es propio o es un clon de alguna luz, porque si es propio esta barbaro.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 30, 2013)

Juan, en mi perfil no encuentro ningún mensaje. O no se como buscarlos, me parece que ya me pierdo con estos trastes del foro. Te pongo ahora mismo un mensaje en tu perfil. Si hay otra forma de pasar mensajes, hacémelo saber. No se que me pasa pero es verdad que me pierdo algo en el foro, tanto que tengo preparados varios temas y no me animo a publicarlos.
¿Estarás aprendiendo ruso ? Te haría falta con los amigos que tenés. (Es un bocho el rusito ese). Chau, saludos y a tus ordenes.


----------



## djwash (Dic 17, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> Esta lo máximo este proyecto djwash todos son unos maestros de la luz, aportes así dan muchas ganas de construir luces
> 
> Una pregunta djwash el diseño es propio o es un clon de alguna luz, porque si es propio esta barbaro.



Hola. Como andan, tanto tiempo...


Mira, los diseños tipo moonflower son 50/50, la ubicacion de los led en la placa son replicas de maquinas comerciales, pero el diseño de las pistas del PCB los hice yo ya que nunca tuve en mis manos las placas originales de las maquinas en cuestion. El diseño de las maquinas no es muy complejo, casi todas las maquinas led son iguales o funcionan bajo el mismo principio, placa de led y una lupa, en el controlador (que es simple tambien) esta la "magia" como en el caso del cuatrotec...

Hay otros que fueron por necesidad fabricados desde cero, pero ya es dificil inventar algo nuevo asique algunos que hice sin copiarlos pueden tener uno comercial desde hace tiempo y no lo sabia...


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 17, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Hola. Como andan, tanto tiempo...
> 
> 
> Mira, los diseños tipo moonflower son 50/50, la ubicacion de los led en la placa son replicas de maquinas comerciales, pero el diseño de las pistas del PCB los hice yo ya que nunca tuve en mis manos las placas originales de las maquinas en cuestion. El diseño de las maquinas no es muy complejo, casi todas las maquinas led son iguales o funcionan bajo el mismo principio, placa de led y una lupa, en el controlador (que es simple tambien) esta la "magia" como en el caso del cuatrotec...
> ...


 
@djwash muchas gracias por la recomendación, me leí todo el post y su diseño esta , es uno de los mejores diseños que he visto, ya lo estoy clonando muchas gracias por ese gran aporte y compartirlo con todos nosotros, he estado algo ocupado pero a ratos la voy realizando, es un clon de una Dual GEM LED, apenas tenga avances mas concretos los subiere, si es muy cierto es algo complicado diseñar algo nuevo y de 0.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 24, 2013)

buenas amigos del post...bueno queria pasar a sudar para esta navidad y decearles lo mejor...a todos y gracias por compartir un año mas conmigo.... y aca mi regalito para el post..que es como mi casa es un flower a lampara pero lo pueden reformar o adaptar a gusto...tienecontrol por audio y DMX...   bueno espero que les guste...juan


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 24, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> buenas amigos del post...bueno queria pasar a sudar para esta navidad y decearles lo mejor...a todos y gracias por compartir un año mas conmigo.... y aca mi regalito para el post..que es como mi casa es un flower a lampara pero lo pueden reformar o adaptar a gusto...tienecontrol por audio y DMX... Ver el archivo adjunto 103205 Ver el archivo adjunto 103206 bueno espero que les guste...juan



Hey! locodelafonola gracias y lo mejor para Ud también en ésta navidad... tremendo fiestón que te harás hoy con esas luces y supongo que como todo buen forero tienes tus potencias de audio para presumir 
Yo creo que en parte eso nos lleva a realizar nuestros proyectos... ¡Que todo el mundo se una a la fiesta! 
Muy buen trabajo, ese es el fruto del esfuerzo 

Saludos!

PD: no sé que ritmo predomina donde vives... conozco algo de Cordoba y a ellos les encanta el cuarteto, pero no sé... igualmente a bailar!


----------



## friends (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola amigos, espero no equiivocarme de post, estoy en la recopilacion de datos para fabricar un traje de robot leds, algun consejo, Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 3, 2014)

Mmm... no hay mucho que decir, usa tiras de leds, ponele los cables, una bateria y listo jeje


----------



## friends (Ene 7, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta, esa tira de leds recomiendas que las corte  y unir con cables o los tapo con algo negro que tape algunos leds Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 8, 2014)

Depende lo que quieras lograr y como quieras ubicar las tiras, yo en mi caso las corté mirá:

VUMETRO RGB





VUMETRO similar a uno analogico
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVRpN1HgLbU

O sino en forma lineal:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leIz3z8SkSQ


----------



## keytao (Ene 8, 2014)

tambien es una opcion , arduino lilypad
https://www.google.es/search?q=arduino+lilypad&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=v43NUuHFNuGb0QWg4oC4Dg&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643

traje de robot de friends


----------



## friends (Ene 13, 2014)

Con lo recopilado de datos fui hacer costos y me salio 291 dolares (tela para traje-tira leds-conectores-bateria-casco-laser- y otro s) Arduino lilypad no venden por donde vivo ni algo parecido, y mi hermano casi se rompe la rodilla por improvisar un sanco que parecia facil maniobrar en primera, asi es que no me atrevi yo por el momento, Ah y el detalle del pecho observe en video parece fibra de vidrio y hacer eso parece llevara varios dias hacer hasta conseguir un molde o habra  otro metodo o material no se, sugerencias estare al tanto, Saludos


----------



## djwash (Ene 13, 2014)

friends dijo:


> Con lo recopilado de datos fui hacer costos y me salio 291 dolares (tela para traje-tira leds-conectores-bateria-casco-laser- y otro s) Arduino lilypad no venden por donde vivo ni algo parecido, y mi hermano casi se rompe la rodilla por improvisar un sanco que parecia facil maniobrar en primera, asi es que no me atrevi yo por el momento, Ah y el detalle del pecho observe en video parece fibra de vidrio y hacer eso parece llevara varios dias hacer hasta conseguir un molde o habra  otro metodo o material no se, sugerencias estare al tanto, Saludos



291 dolares ??? !!!  de donde sos? Aca en AR podes armar varios trajes con esa cantidad de dinero, y hasta con laser verde...


----------



## Kowaky (Ene 13, 2014)

@friends como que le sale muy cariñoso el traje, a mi concepto con varillas flexibles acrílica transparente de 2mm puede hacer el mismo efecto y se ahorra la tira de led, al igual que realizando nudos en la fibra óptica, puede dar la ilusión que en cada punto o nodo se iluminase muy similar a esto


----------



## djwash (Ene 14, 2014)

Hola, paso a dejarles una fotito de como va la cosa, despues de un retraso por problemas de impresion y otros trabajos mas urgentes, ahora con impresora nueva la cosa cambia, antes de entregarlos les dejaré fotos de algunos equipos.




Saludos al foro.


----------



## Kowaky (Ene 14, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, paso a dejarles una fotito de como va la cosa, despues de un retraso por problemas de impresion y otros trabajos mas urgentes, ahora con impresora nueva la cosa cambia, antes de entregarlos les dejaré fotos de algunos equipos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104122
> 
> ...


 
Excelente PCB compañero djwash le quedo bárbara, esa Brother al parecer es una buena maquina de PCB


----------



## friends (Ene 17, 2014)

Kowaky dijo:


> @friends como que le sale muy cariñoso el traje, a mi concepto con varillas flexibles acrílica transparente de 2mm puede hacer el mismo efecto y se ahorra la tira de led, al igual que realizando nudos en la fibra óptica, puede dar la ilusión que en cada punto o nodo se iluminase muy similar a esto
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0916_gPrJi0&feature=player_embedded



Ok, indagare tu alternativa que se ve muy interesante, gracias por la atenciòn. Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 17, 2014)

hola..gente... bueno....  se que mi amigaso DJWASH....anda buascando esto..haora no se si es el modelo que nesesitas pero si es algo mas espesifico avisa y busco...... yo esto lo arme..perocon undisco de led comprado..y no con el ATtiny2313...sino con el atmega8515..yo se que todos piensan que es mucho ..pero la verdad que no encuentro diferencia en el precio...yyyyyy lo mas importante para mi..estoy trabajando con un solo programama para todos..o sea que el mismo circuito lo adapto a todos los efectos...yy es una ventaja a la hora de programar...aaaaaaaaaaaa..y porque atmega y no pic"s..bueno la razon es que se programa por ISP..o sea la placa armada y conectada al efecto...entonces se puede probar los cambios o variantes....en el lugar y de forma rapida....    este esel circuito original..pero muy desprolijo para mi gusto..doble faz.... cuando es posible realizarlo simple faz...ahora si lo necesitas lo realizo con todo gusto y con una imensa alegria..pues darte una mano a vos..que tantas veces....me ayudaste es un gustazo... ..................................  esta es la placa que yo fabrico..pero con el atmega 8515-16 pu  bueno vos diras..que hacemos....juan


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 21, 2014)

hola gente....bueno DJ WASH...me pidio si podia aportar esquemas como el anterior...y bueno aca te subo algunos ejemplos..de diseños viejos y actualizados a nuevos..el primero es de uno delos primeros robots.que empezaron a salir....... (son diagramas copiados o "levantados" de los equipos comerciales ) son totalmente funcionales ...como este    ......aca...esta el esquema de ese circuito.....  y bueno como yo te decia..aca tenes una vercion nueva con el atmega 8515..y como veras en el esquema no tiene audio pero tiene cargador de direcciones (no esta en el esquema ..esta aparte con el audio ).......como veras esta completisimo...y como es con lampara.... tiene estrobo mecanico..aca el impreso"clonado mal " (desprolijo..entiendace )... ..bueno con esto que te muestro te doy un ejemplo de lo que tengo......tengo todas las funciones que se usan en iluminacion....o sea..dimer ..pap..servos...demultiplexsores...matriz de led y lamparas alogenas..conmutadores...ETC..todo por separado. en programas base..pero todavia no me e puesto a desarrollar nada en concreto... por ejemplo..mi laser del video... lleva un motor pap..necesito dos conmutadores para los laser rojo y verde y un dimer para el led ultravioleta...eso con 8 salidas me sobra..(uso 7 nada mas )... y la memoria del 8515 sobra lugar para guardar combinaciones ...creo que con esto te doy a entender que si..entiendo lo que buscas...y otro ejemplo que te doy con los accionamientos ...es esto que construi para la maquina de humo...(lleva un 8515.mas una pantalla lcd 2 x16 ).....  ...bueno amigaso usted dira..que se hace....juan


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 21, 2014)

hola amigo..Kowaky bueno..con respecto a esos montajes no los aporto por una cuestion de prudencia..YYYY  NO DE EGOISMO ..pues la contra que tienen.no es la parte electronica.. (que comparado con lo demas es muy facil )...en esos montajes se nesesita un cierto conocimiento de mecanica..y ademas de un buen tornero...en sus diseños tienen piesas muy pequeñas... que no cualquier tornero las puede fabricar...o sea OJO.....con el que se mete a construir eso... si ven la foto  de la placa con el atmega..las funciones con respecto a la que yo fabrico ... veran que las funciones son distintas ..pero eso es una cuestion de habilitar mas ports ...esa que yo muestro (la mia ) esta pensada para trabajar en la maquina de humo...junto con la ultima placa que mostre..donde junto la funciones : del contol remoto..manual y DMX... o sea todas las posibilidades de uso tambien tiene un diplay lcd con los botones para programar las direcciones y funciones de la maquima  y bueno esto lo queria aclarar para el que quiera encara la construccion de esto y no MUERA EN EL INTENTO.... juan


----------



## filipus (Ene 22, 2014)

locodelafonola
hola, que modelos o nombres de efectos corresponden esos diagrams que has subido?
son diagramas copiados o "levantados" de los equipos comerciales


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2014)

hola filipus... los dos coresponden a un robot parecido a este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



    esa son fotos de la cabeza desmontada... sin la base y brazo ni lampara..con la placa directa a los motores.... si se fijan en la placa es la que figura mas arriba..que digo que esta desprolija....


----------



## sonidoyaudio (Ene 24, 2014)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, asi que perdon si ubique mal mi cosulta, resulta que tengo cabezal movil de led 30w de iluminacion de escenario o dj., es marca "astrolite modelo kato" (chino), y resulta que cuando lo prendo no enciende la luz led y tambien se traba no gira (PAN) 
si la inclinacion (tilt). Ahora lo abri y me di cuenta que si toco el chip 
grande cuadrado que tiene escrito "STC 2c5a16s2" y otros numeros debajo, o le 
doy un golpecito comienza a andar normalmente. Mi consulta es si con eso se 
dan centa cual seria el problema y si tendra reparacion??
si habria que cambiarle ese chip si se conseguira en argentina?? si pueden darme una mano, saludos muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2014)

Repasa las soldaduras de ese chip en particular y todas las demás en general.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 24, 2014)

hola sonidoyaudio.... tal vez tenga razon lo que dice fogo ..... o pueden ser la tal vez la fichas de coneccion...o sea el  modulo de sonido o  los micro swich de limite de carrera...pedi a uno  de los moderadores  que te muevan el tema a aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/878375/ _ y trata de sacar  fotos lo mas claras posibles.... justamente estaba mostrando este tipo de efectos...alli te podremos ayudar mejor...juan


----------



## inspector gadget (Ene 27, 2014)

hola expertos, soy nuevo en este foro y me disculpan si este no es sitio para la siguiente consulta, pero vengo leyendo paginas atras y no encuentro respuesta a este interrogante, resulta que ando con la idea de fabricarme un cañon de seguimiento, de esos que se usan para enfocar a una sola persona en un teatro, pero la verdad no se que lampara podria usar, si un halogeno, si una de descarga, habia leido que alguien la habia realizado con una lampara HID de las de los vehiculos, no se como quede,  agradeceria a quien me pueda orientar en el tema, basicamente lo que necesito saber es como irian acomodados los lentes, cuantos lentes emplear, que tipo de lampara, y ya la parte de mecanismos de enfoque, apertura y cierre del diafragma, refrigeracion, gobos de colores  entre otros,es un tema que lo domino y no me daran problemas, alguien tiene idea de este tema, de antemano agradezco quienes me puedan aportar sugerencias, feliz tarde


----------



## djwash (Ene 27, 2014)

inspector gadget dijo:


> hola expertos, soy nuevo en este foro y me disculpan si este no es sitio para la siguiente consulta, pero vengo leyendo paginas atras y no encuentro respuesta a este interrogante, resulta que ando con la idea de fabricarme un cañon de seguimiento, de esos que se usan para enfocar a una sola persona en un teatro, pero la verdad no se que lampara podria usar, si un halogeno, si una de descarga, habia leido que alguien la habia realizado con una lampara HID de las de los vehiculos, no se como quede,  agradeceria a quien me pueda orientar en el tema, basicamente lo que necesito saber es como irian acomodados los lentes, cuantos lentes emplear, que tipo de lampara, y ya la parte de mecanismos de enfoque, apertura y cierre del diafragma, refrigeracion, gobos de colores  entre otros,es un tema que lo domino y no me daran problemas, alguien tiene idea de este tema, de antemano agradezco quienes me puedan aportar sugerencias, feliz tarde



Si es un tema que dominas y note dara problemas para que necesitas ayuda?


Deberias empezar por tu presupuesto, eso te dira que fuente de luz podes usar, en si podes usar cualquiera sea halogena, descarga y hasta LED pero deberias ver que cosas no te gustan de cada una y la disponibilidad en tu zona y claro tu presupuesto, asi eliges que tecnologia usar. 


Primero empeza vos el proyecto con la info que hay y despues vemos como seguir si hay problemas...


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 28, 2014)

hola.... inspector gadget...bueno.....con lo que dice mi amigaso DJ WASH ..estoy en un todo de acuerdo... y sip aca te muestro una imagen de lo que vos pretendes hacer   ese dela foto tiene lampara halogena..y si te fijas en los detalles...veras que es manual...los gobos de colores y el foco (regulacion de apertura del  haz de luz ) o sea no hay nada motorizado  se supone que como minimo lleva una lampara de unos 500w o mas....lindo no ??? nesesita buena refrigeracion ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  aca te dejo unos ejemplos de lamparas    como veras hay muchos tipos y de diferentes potencias y sobre todo !!!! precios ¡¡¡¡¡ la otra altenativa es led pero aca si que estamos en el horno...porque  nesesita buena refrigeracion y una buena fuente de alimentacion.... y para que rinda nesesita una lente....aca te muestro      bueno en la ultima foto veras la comparacion de un led de 50w contra las lamparas de coche  ( luz alta ) que serian asi como 200w (100w por foco ).... creo que eso es mas que explicativo .....espero haberte ayudado...


----------



## inspector gadget (Ene 28, 2014)

hola locodelafonola mil gracias por responder, el unico tema que no manejaba era el de optica y como iban acomodadas las lentes respecto a la fuente de luz, recurriendo a la vieja escuela me tome el trabajo de buscar libros de fisica que hablaran sobre el tema y encontre  uno que que lleva por titulo fabricacion de sistemas de iluminacion para teatros y escenarios, aqui entre otros diagramas de strobers, luces ritmicas, camaras de humo, scanners, par 64 etc, etc, estan los diagramas del cañon de seguimiento para distancias de 100 mts usando una lente biconvexa y otra planoconvexa, de 20 cms de diametro y 20 mm de espesor en su parte mas ancha, especificando la formula para hacer pulir las lentes en un laboratorio dependiendo de la fuente de luz que vayamos a usar, por mi parte me decidi por una lampara de descarga ya que la consegui, y hoy muy temprano me dirigi a encargar este trabajo, al llevar el vidrio con el espesor indicado no tuvieron problema en comprometerse con el trabajo y ya el dia de mañana me entregan las dos lentes, tambien esta la manera de fabricar un diafragma para la apertura y el sistema de enfoque que no es mas que jugar con las distancias focales de las lentes, se usa diferentes fuentes de luz como una lampara de filamento de 1000 wats, una lampara de descarga CSR575 que aca no pasa de los 50 US, la fabricacion del elevador y el cebador para la descarga, el reflector apropiado para cada tipo de lampara, el sistema de enfriamiento y hasta la adicion de varios gobos de figuras y colores, tal como viene cualquier cabeza robotica o roboscanner comercial, ya estoy fabricando los gobos en cnc y el sistema de enfoque, que aunque en el libro dicho sistema es mecanico, no es mas que adosarlo a un tornillo sin fin y hacerlo girar con un motor P.A.P bipolar o el que tengan a mano, igualmente para cambiar los gobos y hasta para la apertura y cierre del diafragma, todo controlado por un microcontrolador que creo que es la manera mas eficiente de hacerlo ya que la idea final es poderlo controlar remotamente usando modulos de radiofrecuencia en modulacion ASK y unos 6 canales pienso que seran suficientes para todas las funciones, en breve subire fotos de los adelantos hechos y para quien se anime a construirse el suyo, no tendre inconveniente en compartir la informacion de la construccion, los pcb, y hasta si necesitan los codigos del microcontrolador  para motorizar las funciones del cañon de seguimiento. manos a la obra a encender el torno y trabajar el aluminio para los soportes centrales del disco de gobos y esperar los lentes, hasta pronto y nuevamente gracias locodelafonola por tu voluntad.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 28, 2014)

amigaso inspector gadget bueno lo delas lentes es todo un tema y ademas pasa de la teoria... al hecho son cosas muy distintas o sea el foco lo vas a tener que probar ... ahora lo que me llama poderosamente la atencion es que quieras automatizarlo..... siguen siendo manuales todos...lo unico que si tiene avanzado es el control de temperatura...por una cuestion de que sigue siendo manejado por una persona.. en el caso de una obra teatral o musical.es imposible hacer un seguimiento de una persona.. pues nunca esta en el mismo lugar haciendo lo mismo...(se entiende ) .... y en el caso que lo quieras hacer controlado.. se usa dmx..por ejemplo el programa Freestyler que guarda en la memoria las ecenas (computadora )... y podes construir una interfaz usb como yo lo hice .... y que funciona muy bien...... aca tenes el link del foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-dmx-freestyler-pic18fxx50-102893/#post830721 .... y tambien si queres podes usar el esquema y la placa de mas arriba que tiene las funciones que vos estas nombrando...lo que si tal vez  habria que ajustar el .HEX.a tus necesidades.... pero no creo que sea mucho mas que eso....


----------



## inspector gadget (Ene 29, 2014)

gracias locodelafonola por compartirme el link, ya recogi mis lentes y estan estupendos en su funcion, el cebador para la lampara de descarga funciona a la primera y ahora procedo a montar un prototipo con la lampara, las lentes y el diafragma que ya voy en proceso de terminarlo para ver que tantos ajustes son necesarios, por ahora lo monto manual tal y como estan los diagramas originales, luego veremos que aditamentos usamos para su motorizacion, quien sabe que resulte, generalmente muchas cosas novedosas y de gran demanda son resultado de no quedarse en los estandares de fabrica e intentar nuevas opciones, nuevamente gracias por el aporte.


----------



## filipus (Ene 30, 2014)

gracias locofonola por el enlace ,esta muy bueno ,tomere todas las ideas de estas mas de 100 paginas
 para hacer un proyecto personal 
(cuando lea todo uffff) ,entre las lineas uno siempre encuentra detalles puntuales  y bueno
algun dia quizas suba alguna imagen....por que tienen una de informacion sorprendente y eso que yo mantengo mis equipos de iluminacion...ufff   buen tema.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 30, 2014)

hola amigo....filipus....aqui te muestro para donde apunta mi maquina de humo...y yo no uso mis equipos en forma comercial ..solo los hago para mi uso...la nesesitaba para mis laser..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/878156/ _ y por aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/878375/ _aclaro para que son las placas..yy...dicho sea de paso.... la ultima esta recibiendo otra reforma......otro agregado que veremos que resulta.... yo te recomendaria que te leyeras todo el post...!!!!! me vas a decir que son 2575 mensajes.¡¡¡¡¡¡.... pero bueno no tiene desperdicio..te lo aseguro....juan


----------



## filipus (Feb 3, 2014)

locodelafonola......sigo leyendo...je,

para que sirve esta placa?
"es esto que construi para la maquina de humo...(lleva un 8515.mas una pantalla lcd 2 x16 )..... "


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2014)

hola..filipus..bueno la razon de que entre a este foro..... fue que decidi construir mi propia maquina de humo... yyy bueno gracias al foro le adicione control remoto...... luego le adicione DMX...y ahora estoy reformando el control de temperatura...como no consegui..los que llevan las maquinas originales..le coloque uno del tipo plancha.... con un rele 220v para invertir los contactos ....pero con el uso y al tener mucho consumo (el temostato de plancha es de malisima calidad)....los contactos se "chispean" mucho y no hacen contacto a veces....  entonces decidi hacer uno con una termo-cupla ...y control electronico que va a ir agregado en la placa que me maneja el atmega..... esa placa tiene detector de cruce por cero y deteccion de temperatura..... y va a manejar la regulacion de la temperatura de la maquina (se puede programar la temperatura de trabajo..y el ciclo de coneccion/desconeccion jejejejejejejejeje ) y el funcionamiento de DMX..o sea encendido y apagado..mas el acionamiento para que largue humo.... pero tambien es manual.(por cable )..o por control remoto (inalambrico )......


----------



## RORO (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola a todos le genio de este foro
quisiera pedir ayuda en este proyecto deseo realizar esto , si alguien me da una mano se lo agradeceria , delo un link para que vean de que se trata 
gracias


----------



## keytao (Feb 3, 2014)

RORO  aqui esta el proyecto completo  con arduino uno o mega y varios sensores a elegir 

http://lisergio.wordpress.com/2013/03/20/luces-para-escalera-o-pasillo/


----------



## miztico14 (Feb 8, 2014)

y que me dicen de esto que tipo de leds son
quiero armar uno asi pero no con pics porque no los manejo


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 8, 2014)

hola miztico14..muchisimo mas atras...esta el equipo casero... no recuerdo quien lo posteo..usa motores sincronicos y es audirritmico...buscalo


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 7, 2014)

locodelafonola saludos, hace rato que no entro porque estaba fuera de la ciudad pero ya ando cerca, gracias a ti y al foro ya estoy reparando equipos de luces laser con los quemadores de DVD, subo fotos en la proxima semana para que vean el resultado del intercambio de info en el mejor foro de electronica que he visto.


----------



## angel_oriel (Mar 20, 2014)

fernandoae dijo:


> Depende lo que quieras lograr y como quieras ubicar las tiras, yo en mi caso las corté mirá:
> 
> VUMETRO RGB
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOQrlctJ9Ro
> ...



Estimado, podrias compartir el diseño de este genial vumetro, en especial el rgb, ya que necesito algo parecido para instalar en un escenario para eventos de danza y baile 

Lo otro, alguien sabe como hacer una switchera, porque se que usa fusibles por cada conector, pero no se si llevara algo mas... y como va conectado :S

Un ejemplo de lo que digo
http://www.ablights.cl/index.php?go=producto&id-producto=93

Saludos y gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 20, 2014)

Hola angel_oriel ..... lamento comunicarte que ese equipo que tu dices...... no lleva solamente una llave y el fusible ...... es un poco mas complejo.......tiene deteccion de cruce por cero......eso evita que se quemen las lamparas y demas artefactos conectados a 230v..aca te subo un pdf de un equipo profesional...tiene 4 salidas pero se puede multiplicar por las que necesites.... 





Switch-modul.pdf  en cuanto a lo que le preguntas a fernandoae..esta el circuito mucho mas atras..... ya lo subio......tenes que buscarlo.....juan


----------



## angel_oriel (Mar 20, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola angel_oriel ..... lamento comunicarte que ese equipo que tu dices......  no lleva solamente una llave y el fucible ...... es un poco mas complejo.......tiene deteccion de cruce por cero......eso evita que se quemen las lamparas y demas artefactos conectados a 230v..aca te subo un pdf de un equipo profecional...tiene 4 salidas pero se puede multiplicar por las que necesites.... Ver el archivo adjunto 107171  en cuanto a lo que le preguntas a fernandoae..esta el circuito mucho mas atras..... ya lo subio......tenes que buscarlo.....juan



Ahhhh, excelente 

Entonces si es posbible, se pueden aumentar hasta mas de 12 canales sin dramas?


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 20, 2014)

angel_oriel dijo:


> Ahhhh, excelente
> Entonces si es posbible, se pueden aumentar hasta mas de 12 canales sin dramas?


 sip...se puede....... si prestas atencion al primer modulo y segundo veras que no son iguales al resto.. asi que a partir de alli son iguales..y copias los demas... no te olvides que esta opto-aislado ....juan


----------



## djwash (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola como estan? por aca intentando volver la ruedo.

Conversion a led de hongo Mystic (de los grandes), lo tuve tirado en el taller por mucho tiempo porque no encontraba una manera de ponerle led que me convenciera del todo, al final la solucion fue algo rebuscada pero sencilla en un par de horas lo tuve listo.








Saludos al Foro.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 10, 2014)

hola amigaso ..estupenda idea...y la solucion muy practica..¿¿¿¿ esas son las placas que posteaste hace mucho ??? espectacular tu ingenio...a vos te sobran neuronas (doname un poquito..... porque a mi me faltan ) jajajajajajajajaja ...... esta re bueno el ejemplo...... digno de imitar...........juan...............  PD: .......... aqui pongo el esquema de conexionado...... del conmutador que postie mas arriba arriba .tienen que adicionar 5v y gnd ..1,2,3,4 son las llaves que comutan a gnd de 5v para que prenda o apague lo que manejamos..ZC es una salida adicional por si manejamos todo con un microprosesador..envia la señal de cruce por cero...


----------



## djwash (Abr 10, 2014)

Si son esas, el controlador de 3 canales + 4 placas de 7 EYE, en lugar de hacer un diseño distinto para cada maquina uso los mismos para todas las maquinas que pueda, en el hongo el efecto lo hace mas al girar que al cambiar de color.

Cuando se me acaben los led voy a tomarme un tiempo para renovar un poco los diseños jaja...


----------



## aquileslor (May 10, 2014)

Hola LuzForeros.
EXPERIMENTOS  CON  REDES  DE  DIFRACCIÓN  Y  LASER
Haciendo experimentos con redes de difracción para una charla que tengo que dar,  al ver lo bonito que queda el pasar la luz de un puntero laser por las mismas, pensé que sería interesante usarlas para hacer proyecciones llamativas.  Para ello hice algunos experimentos con laser y redes de difracción  de trasmisión y reflexión.
Pero aquí me detengo y paso a explicar que es una red de difracción para el que no las conozca. Hay mucho para hablar de ellas pero veré de hacerlo sucintamente y en forma comprensible.  Ante todo no pensar que son un espejo o un trozo de plástico cualquiera.  A pesar de su apariencia humilde son verdaderos instrumentos ópticos.
Hay muchos tipos o variaciones de estas redes. Y se llaman precisamente REDES, por ser eso: una red de rayas en un material, paralelas como los dientes de un peine, pero en mucha cantidad. Las que dispongo tienen entre 500 y 1000 rayas por milímetro. Y en la red se encuentra mucho material sobre estas redes por lo que remito a los interesados a la Web.
Les muestro un esquema del laser rojo pasando a través de una red de trasmisión.

Difracciones del Laser
Un diodo laser solo, es dividido por la red en varios haces: uno central, que es la imagen del mismo, y varias laterales 
que van disminuyendo de intensidad a medida que se alejan del centro y son llamados espectros de primer orden, de segundo orden, etc., según el lugar que ocupen en el espacio.  Nótese que aquí se produce una división de la potencia lumínica de los haces, porque no se multiplican, como en los espejos, que producen la sensación óptica de multiplicarse las imágenes, cosa que en óptica se llama “ reflexión múltiple”. Y es lógico, porque al dividirse y no poderse aumentar la energía de cada uno, se van haciendo cada vez menos luminosos. Pero el primer y segundo orden son muy notorios. Estas imágenes están alineadas y en un mismo plano.
Si se gira la red, las imágenes van rotando también, cosa que no pasa en los espejos.
En las redes de reflexión, pasa lo mismo, salvo que el laser  o la luz deberán estar enfrentados a la superficie reflejante. 
Si se aplica luz blanca, se dispersa en los colores del arco iris formando espectros de varios órdenes como en el laser.
Como quería ver las imágenes proyectadas en movimiento, las de trasmisión fueron probadas y dejadas a un lado, porque aunque el efecto es muy bonito, se hace un problema rotar la red por la disposición mecánica del sistema a utilizar pues el motor de movimiento taparía el haz del laser, a menos que se usara un sistema de trasmisión colocando el motor fuera del paso óptico.
Por eso me incliné por las de reflexión, que son idénticas a las de trasmisión, pero espejadas con una deposición de aluminio y que pegadas a un soporte, se pueden mover con un motor e incidir sobre ella el rayo laser de un puntero, que es lo que tengo a mano. El resultado es similar al dibujo presentado y me pareció suficiente como para publicarlo. No tengo laseres potentes, por lo que las imágenes no tienen mucha luz, cosa que se debería solucionar con otro tipo de laser.
Esto es así, porque la red, aunque actúa como un espejo, divide la luz en varias “porciones” o espectros, como expliqué antes.
Usé otra vez el motor de giradiscos, aunque hubiera necesitado algún motor de menos revoluciones ( probé en 45 y 33 RPM) y le adosé un soporte de aluminio sobre el que pegué una red de difracción ( réplica sobre mylar)  de 500 líneas por milímetro en un primer experimento y luego usé una red formal, sobre sustrato de vidrio y finalmente un pedazo de CD, que es una buena red de difracción, de unas 600 líneas, salvo que las líneas son curvas y deforman la imagen, pero para estos menesteres son usables, pues aquí no se trata de mediciones, sino de efectos artísticos. Los CD tienen grabada una espiral en su base, por lo que forman una red de difracción por el espacio que hay entra cada surco y surco. Sobre este surco se deposita un espejo que refleja la luz. Los DVD al ser oscuros, no producen efecto valioso.
Este es el motor con la red ( un pedazo cuadrado de CD cortado con tijera de hojalatero).


----------



## locodelafonola (May 10, 2014)

holaaaaaaaaaaaaa amigaso .....  muy bueno lo suyo ........  sobre todo lo que respecta a las redes de difraccion ..... despues subo una fotos de unas puntas que tengo o algun video con el laser verde asi ven tu ejemplo  ....... y siga con esto .....  que esta buenisimo.....un abrazo amigaso ...juan


----------



## angel_oriel (May 12, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigaso ..estupenda idea...y la solucion muy practica..¿¿¿¿ esas son las placas que posteaste hace mucho ??? espectacular tu ingenio...a vos te sobran neuronas (doname un poquito..... porque a mi me faltan ) jajajajajajajajaja ...... esta re bueno el ejemplo...... digno de imitar...........juan...............  PD: .......... aqui pongo el esquema de conexionado...... del conmutador que postie mas arriba arriba .tienen que adicionar 5v y gnd ..1,2,3,4 son las llaves que comutan a gnd de 5v para que prenda o apague lo que manejamos..ZC es una salida adicional por si manejamos todo con un microprosesador..envia la señal de cruce por cero... Ver el archivo adjunto 108286



N y L son los conectores que van directo a los 220V??? (Sorry la ignorancia)

Y la tierra de cada canal va directo a GND que sale en la imagen?


----------



## locodelafonola (May 12, 2014)

hola oriel .... sip  N (neutro) y L (linea) son la entrada  de 220v ..tenes que fijarte que el neutro cual es (busca polos) ...por que sino te queda electrificado el dicipador de los tiristores ....... lo recomendable es que se aislen con mica y grasa siliconada .........  (con tornillos plasticos o con arandelala aisladoora de ceramica) ..... y en la llave  o tecla de encendido ....... tenes que conectar ZC a un extremo y en el otro ...... la entrada de cada modulo ( color amarillo en el esquema ) o sea que cada vez que detecta el paso por cero en la alterna el primer MOC y en esquema figura como OK ... es un foto trancistor  + diodo .... que cada ves que el diodo se ilumina (internamente ) exita lña base del trancistor y pone a masa ZC..y asi se encienden los demas led"s intermos de los foto-tiristores) .....  cualquier cosa aqui estoy ... juan ....PD: pone una foto de lo que armaste (placa) asi veo mejor...


----------



## aquileslor (May 13, 2014)

Hola Juan.
Una lástima, quedó incompleto el artículo porque le faltan cosas. resulta que ( y ya me pasó muchas veces, por eso publico poco) en un descuido ( los años no vienen solos) presioné el "control" en lugar del shift y se me fue todo al diablo. Y no pude retornar al artículo. Te mando otro experimento por e m.


----------



## djwash (May 20, 2014)




----------



## locodelafonola (May 22, 2014)

hola gente.... bueno como mi amigaso querido ..... DJWASH se tomo el trabajo de hacer un video para mostrar lo que esta haciendo ..muy bueno y bien .... por cierto ... yo tambien muestro uno ..... bien fresquito ... ..de como avance hasta ahora .... basicamente ..... se podria aplicar a este efecto o clonarlo  ..y tiene un plus que el original no tiene.... strober o flash ....(estoy desorientado en la forma que tendrian que ir los led blancos ) ...... y para que entiendan tiene .....  azul ....rojo .... verde  y blanco .........  en el prototipo del video tiene un solo led de cada color ..... no tiene etapa de potencia y lo alimento desde la salida del mismo microprocesador (con una resistencia en serie  ) ..........  y aqui es la parte de mi sorpresa porque teoricamente tendria que llevar una de 160 Ω ...pero como no tenia ...... le puse de 330Ω ....  y es imprecionante lo que iluminan  .... y es debido al PWM ........  otra caracteristica que tiene es el RDM ...... y con esto aclaro .... lo que me dijo un compañero en el foro ......que un receptor no pude ser trasmisor ... ... este montaje si lo es ..... y trasmite al mismo tiempo que recibe ... peroooooo ..... (siempre hay un pero)...la consola o la interfaz no esta preparada para eso ........ con RDM ...... se puede cambiar las direccione desde la consola ...aparte de monitoriar permanentemente el efecto .......  y es mas rapido que el freestyler ........ pues siempre lo espera...(tiene dos led para verificar el funcionamiento ) ..... y eso que sobra lugar porque todo el funcinamiento esta en la memoria FLASH...... la EEPROM ....... esta vacia...(por ahora ).que seria donde se guardan las esenas ... (que si las tuviera) ..... se podria configurar como maestro y manejar otros efectos ..... sin nesesidad de una consola ........ porque es transmisor ............ bueno tambien experimente con un dimer led de 9 salidas ............. o sea tres grupos de tres led de cada color ..... ese si me tome el trabajo de grabar la esenas y el control en la EEPROM ............  pero me falta agregar la comutacion por audio ...... de esta manera quedaria el equipo igual o mejor que los comerciales ....... con este servo led ........ se clona por ejemplo la MINI WASH ....... (el amigo yiroshi subio los planos del gabinete ) .. o un escaner ..... ( los servos mueven hasta un kilogramo ) ..........  pero tampoco hace falta tanto ..........o tambien se puede clonar la REVO - ROOL .........  sacando un servo y en su lugar poner un motor de continua (con una placa de potencia claro ) ...... en fin...... depende del ingenio eh ideas para aplicarlo ..... faltan pulir detalles pero no es problema ........ estoy aprendiendo como !!!!!!! ...criticas e insultos y demases son bien resibidas ....un abazo a mis amigos del foro ...juan


----------



## Yetrox (May 31, 2014)

@locodelafonola se ve muy bueno ese Mini-Wash como para clonarlo, como que me estoy animando a construirla se ve sencilla pero con buena iluminación, en mi caso si lo haría con 2 Motores PAP con enable control, el dilema es como doblar las chapas para que se vea igual, por la parte mecánica y electrónica se puede hacer de varias maneras, que seria mas recomendable hacerla audioritmica, que se mueva por su propia programación o ambas opciones.... ¿Donde encuentro esos planos del gabinete que mencionas?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 1, 2014)

hola Yetrox por aqui tenes los planos y las fotos ...._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/612786/ _bueno eso de el video es una prueba..y como veras es DMX-RDM...es parte de un desarrollo que estoy haciendo ...... y sip ..... en el futuro sera audiortmico y STANDALONE ....... la razon de la que la arme con servos ....... es porque queria probar ........ y bueno esos servos tienen mucha fuerza ......y consumen muy poco ...... menos de 40 mlap en 5v ...... tiene puesto un solo led de cada color..... derechito del micro (con una resistencia nada mas) .el stroboscopio no se nota porque tenia el mismo frame de la camara ........ .entonces no se ve el "parpadeo" ...... y fue pura casualidad ...... (yo tampoco lo tome en cuenta jajajajajajajajaja )...amigo DJWASH ......... doneme unas neuronas .... plis ..... aunque bueno se puede construir como desis vos ... y lo mio tendria unos 30 led"s  mas ..(los blancos ) ....  juan


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 1, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola Yetrox por aqui tenes los planos y las fotos ...._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/612786/ _bueno eso de el video es una prueba..y como veras es DMX-RDM...es parte de un desarrollo que estoy haciendo ...... y sip ..... en el futuro sera audiortmico y STANDALONE ....... la razon de la que la arme con servos ....... es porque queria probar ........ y bueno esos servos tienen mucha fuerza ......y consumen muy poco ...... menos de 40 mlap en 5v ...... tiene puesto un solo led de cada color..... derechito del micro (con una resistencia nada mas) .el stroboscopio no se nota porque tenia el mismo frame de la camara ........ .entonces no se ve el "parpadeo" ...... y fue pura casualidad ...... (yo tampoco lo tome en cuenta jajajajajajajajaja )...amigo DJWASH ......... doneme unas neuronas .... plis ..... aunque bueno se puede construir como desis vos ... y lo mio tendria unos 30 led"s mas ..(los blancos ) .... juan


 


@locodelafonola gracias muy buena la información y los planos están  voy a tratar de clonarlos, lastima que no hay planos para el gabinete inferior pero voy a ponerme a diseñarlos, si con servos da buen torque pero hay que programar la velocidad de este mismo, porque de lo contrario hará movimientos muy rápidos, para ello habrá que modificar el ángulo, para así colocar el Delay que definirá la repetición de la rutina, con PAP se puede realizar mas simple la velocidad y la fuerza estaría en el driver de control + una caja mecánica de potencia, esto me daría las revoluciones que deseo mantener, variándolas con el control enable desde 1RPM hasta incrementar su velocidad Máxima serian unas 30 a 45RPM, dependiendo la señal de un operacional hacia un Timer, el strobo seria mucho mejor la combinación RGB, te lo digo porque para que de un buen efecto debe haber una buena cantidad de Led blancos para que el destello se vea mejor, con unos pocos no se va a conseguir por ello es mejor como te digo, pero si lo vas a optar por strobo con Led blanco, fija unas aletas tipo reflector y ahí colocas esos Led, con eso podrás darle el ángulo de destello sin interferir la secuencia RGB, pues mira que te esta quedando muy buena esa mini-wash ¿El gabinete lo vas hacer con los planos? Desde mañana me pondré a realizarla, porque me gusto mucho esa Luz

Ver el archivo adjunto 66938

Ver el archivo adjunto 66946

Ver el archivo adjunto 66939


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2014)

> menos de 40 mlap en 5v



MLAP... es algo asi como los mA?


----------



## djwash (Jun 1, 2014)

locodelafonola, al final no me meti en lo que es programacion (aunque deberia) porque el motivo eran los tachos par y actualmente estan a un precio que no conviene hacerlos DIY. Tu proyecto se ve bastante bueno y has avanzado bastante en el, que es lo que te hace falta?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 1, 2014)

hola DJWASH ...... como estas mi amigaso ....... bueno lo que pido no lo pido solamente a vos ...... que siempre me diste una mano .... bueno en mi ciudad hay un solo comercio que te vende las luces .... pero porque a veces las traen a pedido ..... pero la mayoria que vi no tienen DMX .....  solo algunas tipo dimer-led .... (que no son tachos ) ......  bueno la otra vez vi que tenias  un efecto como el 7 EYES  ... y lo que nesesito aprender ....... son las funciones que tienen los programadores ...... porque lo crean o no ..... JAMAS TOQUE UNO ...... jajajajajajajaja .... estoy en esa parte del diseño ... y no tengo idea de cuales son ...... en cuanto al costo ..... . y la verdad no te podria decir ......  como aca no hay ...... se paga lo que se pide .... muchos compran por ML ..pero a algunos les fue mal .... en componentes un atiny2313 cuesta  96$ ...y un atmega8515  112$ ....... el mismo precio de un atmega8 ....... yyyyyyy por alli como dijo el gran filosofo-electronico fernandoae ..... tal vez no tenga sentido soldar 150 leds ...y en cambio poner unos RGB de potencia...(se esta viendo en los diseños nuevos ) ..... bueno esa es la ayuda que nesesito ... saber que funciones visualmente les da el programador ..... (sea con digitos led o con LCD ) ....  gracias a todos .... juan


----------



## LuisElektro (Jun 9, 2014)

Hola a todos  No estaba muerto, solo estudiando y trabajando jejeje

Les cuento, después de mucho tiempo, hice el láser con los motores con imán y el circuito que publico fernandoae (el que ocupa el 7404) mas un amplificador y funciona bien 

Luego subo algunas foto o vídeo (cuando tenga tiempo) 

Que tod@s tengan buen comienzo de semana


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey @locodelafonola como vas con tu Mini-Wash, hasta ahora estoy terminando la plegadora para hacer el gabinete gracias al consejo de Dario, que la mejor manera es realizar una dobladora de bisagra, aquí comparto el video de una plegadora que me estoy guiando para su construcción.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 10, 2014)

hola amigaso Yetrox 





Yetrox dijo:


> Hey @locodelafonola como vas con tu Mini-Wash, hasta ahora estoy terminando la plegadora para hacer el gabinete gracias al consejo de Dario, que la mejor manera es realizar una dobladora de bisagra, aquí comparto el video de una plegadora que me estoy guiando para su construcción.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkCk-xdHdxo


  .... yo ando por otro lado del foro ....  aprendiendo algunas cosas que nesesito saber..... como te dije eso es parte de un proyecto mas grande ... yo tambien me voy a construir una dobladora ...yo jamas habia trabajado la chapa ..... ni tenia idea de nada ... pero nada .... y realize el gabinete para la maquina de humo .... pero el que enseño algo ...... y estoy agradecido por eso es  DJ_Glenn .... al cual le mando un fuerte abarzo ...... tambien mas atras hay unos pdf y doc ...... que subio el ..... donde explica esto del doblado ....juan


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 10, 2014)

@locodelafonola si hace mucha falta una de estas dobladoras, no solo para este proyecto si no para muchos mas, tengo solo un par de prensas pero con una de esas completaría mis herramientas para trabajar mejor, gracias @locodelafonola voy a leer los comentarios y ver los archivos para ver técnicas de doblado.


----------



## LuisElektro (Jun 11, 2014)

Lo prometido es deuda, acá esta el video del láser funcionando 
Hace meses no me dedicaba a hacer algo 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 12, 2014)

Aquí comparto un pequeño adelanto de la Irradiant Mini Move LED que estoy construyendo, tenia un gabinete viejo de esos VHS Panasonic, pues me puse en la tarea de cortar y doblar el cabezal, gracias a los moldes que están en este mensaje _#*1595*_ logre formar el cabezal, bueno no tome muy en cuenta las medidas de los moldes, así que la realice un poco mas pequeña a las medidas que necesito, pensé que seria fácil doblarla pero no fue así y mas por la lamina que use, tuve que construir una mini dobladora tipo cabezal para realizar los dobleces, mejor la voy a realizar toda en aluminio es mucho mas fácil de trabajar para pequeños dobleces, las laminas de aluminio las podre conseguir para el próximo mes porque en mi zona no las venden, así que por ahora seguiré experimentado con el cabezal de lamina, para controlarla será con 2 Motores PAP por la parte electrónica ya tengo parte adelantada de control, en cuanto a la parte mecánica, el cabezal solo necesito un pequeño piñón extra que le da una buena fuerza y mejor torque, espero poder hacer un buen clon y mejorar el diseño de este mismo, también poder hacer mas luces con sus respectivos gabinetes, que no es tarea fácil realízalos.


Gracias a @locodelafonola y a @Dario me he podido ir guiando en este proyecto.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 12, 2014)

hola amigo  Yetrox .... aca le comparto unos esquemas que funcionan ...... y simplifican el contol de los motores pap  espero que le sirva ....  



 y bueno les muestro por donde voy..aunque lo que sigue no se muy bien para donde hagarrar jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 12, 2014)

Gracias @locodelafonola por los driver se ven muy bueno, para la controladora si la tengo diseñada con los Driver CNC de Dario, pero van complementados con el IC MP4020 a cambio de los Transistores Power, ahí voy poco a poco la iré ensamblando, con lamina normal quema muy tosca y pesada, en cambio en aluminio queda mas pulida, liviana y todo encaja perfecto sin tanto esfuerzo, en cuanto al DMX lo iba a implementar en el proyecto que hasta con Arduino queda muy bien, pero voy hacerle su propio control para controlarla de forma manual y programar las escenas de sus movimientos en 4 canales, en si la parte electrónica esa sale facilito, la mecánica + gabinete es lo que mas cuesta.


----------



## djwash (Jun 13, 2014)

Hola, para los gabinetes de estos equipos tocayos mios, pueden usar una fuente de PC para la base:







Ya tiene conector Power, y se puede tapar el otro conector, tambien ya tienen el cooler pera refrigerar fuente, transistores de control de motores, etc..

Las fuentes AT viejas son mas robustas que las actuales ATX, tambien los gabinetes viejos que tenian una tapa en forma de C estan hechos con una chapa bastante dura y a la vez facil de trabajar por lo delgada, normalmente los tiran asique tienen materia prima gratis.






Y para la otra parte donde van los led si se podria fabricar a medida o quizas buscar algo que venga hecho, les recomiendo como antes con los primeros equipos, vallan de paseo por Easy o alguna ferreteria grande donde puedan ver todas las porquerias que venden, se van a venir muchas ideas a la cabeza al ver todas las piezas que pueden conseguir por unas monedas.

Entiendo que las quieran fabricar ustedes, esta perfecto, pero para algunos que no tienen las herramientas o que no quieran o no puedan ocupar tiempo en fabricarlas pueden optar por usar algunas partes comerciales, o reciclar tambien...

Saludos al foro.


PD: locodelafonola, no entendi bien tu consulta anterior, el 7EYE que tenia no tenia ningun display solo los Switch de DMX que determinaban el modo (DMX, Auto, Audio). En todo caso los display de los equipos comerciales suelen ser de 7 segmentos dobles y a veces complicados de entender, si a eso te referis.

Si queres saber exactamente que efectos hacen (iluminacion), te aseguro que inventarlos vos mismo lograrias algo muy bueno, y por la representacion de modo tambien, no veo necesario copiarlo, vos estas diseñando tus equipos, yo veo bien poner un led de cada color para cada modo de operacion y muy pocos botones, algo simple de hacer, rapido, con pocas piezas, barato y efectivo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 13, 2014)

hola djwash ...!!!!!!!!!! gracias amigaso ¡¡¡¡¡ bueno aclaro mi consulta y perdon si no se entendio..... coincido con vos en la simpleza ...... y sip .........  aunque no lo crean ....... no se aumento los costos ........ en realidad el display pensado  en esta historia es 2 x 8 caracteres ...... pero no consegui ...... una es mas barato ......  y la otra es su tamaño ...... muchisimo mas chico .... y si piensan que he gastado mucho ... !!!!!! error ¡¡¡¡¡ ... esta bien que hay que tener en cuenta que hace unos 4 meses que empeze y murieron varios atmegas en intento ..... 6 en total ... pero desde que las cosas empezaron a salir he usado uno solo  el del servo y el del display es el mismo circuito integrado que lo re-grabo  ..... !!!!! hasta que la muerte nos separe ¡¡¡¡¡¡ jajajajajajajajajajajajaja  ...... ademas uso para programar el si-prog ........ un programador que me costo hacerlo uno 50 $ argentinos ..... y creo que es mucho tal vez menos .... la maquina que uso es viejisima y esta rota ...(parte del teclado y raton ) ..... me la regalaron porque la hiban a tirar ..... pero con ella hago todo ....... no tengo otra ...... jajajajjajajaja ..... ¡¡¡¡¡ ni quiero !!!!  en cuanto a lo que nesesito saber es ..... a las funciones que tienen ...... no importa la parte electronica ....... sino a lo que puede llegar a tener en cuanto a acceso o trabajo en si .... ese video que ven .........  esta conectado el display donde van las llaves mini-dips ...... y si quieren saber .... usa 6 contactos para la pantalla y 4 contactos para los botones ..........  o sea 10 contactos que usan las llaves mini-dips ......... y toda esta reforma se debe presisamente a lo que dice DJ wash ....... las llaves y los display de cuatro digitos son dificiles de manejar y entender ........ y tambien les cuento que tiene conectado el servo - led ....... pero todavia falta definir varias cosas para que funcionen juntos ...... y de alli la pregunta que hago .... o sea el MENU de funciones que tienen ......  y encuanto a los led .....  ya hay implementado dos funciones .....  DMX y SLAVE ..... fatan MASTER y  AUIDIO ....... pero ya vamos a llegar ..... jajajajajajajaja ..... y en cuanto a impementarlas yo veremos ..... fijate que me acabas de pasar una funcion que no tenia en cuenta ......... que es AUTO (automamatico )  ...... que puede trabajar junto con la funcion de MASTER .... y hacer de consola emisora ....... por ejemplo en el caso de los bañadores ... que se usan para ambientar.....  o sea que uno maneje por dmx ..... la combinacion de colores cambiantes de todos los demas ....  gracias amigaso .... eso es justo el tipo de opinion  que nesesito ..... un abrazo juan


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 13, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, para los gabinetes de estos equipos tocayos mios, pueden usar una fuente de PC para la base:
> 
> http://4abc.com.ar/imagenes/fuentepc.jpg
> 
> ...


 
@djwash tienes mucha razón en lo de los gabinetes para usar, el cabezal lo hice con un viejo gabinete de un VHS que un familiar iba a votar pues le di buen uso, lo del gabinete de las fuentes, sirve para muchas cosas desde gabinetes para amplificadores hasta luces, es una buena opción cuando se carece de herramientas y lamina para doblar, tengo también varios gabinetes para reutilizar, en este proyecto si pienso conseguir lamina de aluminio conozco un lugar donde la consigo muy económica, es  muy fácil de doblar y perforar bueno tengo las herramientas para ello, de lo contrario se me haría complicado,  ya tengo todos los planos para cortar y doblar, también he estado realizando algunas piezas en mi CNC para que se me facilite el armado, en el cabezal pensaba usar un Led RGB de 10W con control remoto, pero como compre varios paquetes de Led me van bien para esta luz, es algo tedioso soldar tantos Led pero si se funden algunos me sale mas económico cambiarlos, que cambiar un RGB de 10W , con los Led puedo hacer la secuencia que quiera y colocarlos donde quiera incluyendo el Strober, gracias por los consejos los tendré muy encuentra.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 13, 2014)

Che ya que salió el tema gabinetes y chapitas... como se doblan las partes cuando los pliegues son con diferentes angulos como el cabezal de yiroshi sin que molesten los otros pliegues??? es magia?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 13, 2014)

@fernandoae como a que dobles en especial dices que es magia?


----------



## djwash (Jun 13, 2014)

Lo que quiero decir locodelafonola, es que no veo necesario usar (si entendi bien) un display y un integrado mas solo para representar las funciones en forma de texto, ya que nunca vas a estar leyendo o pegado a esa maquina todo el tiempo, si lo implementaria en un controlador sin importar la interfaz..

Yo lo haria con un solo integrado que controle los canales RGBW y servos/motores, algunos botones para control de funciones de modo y sub-modo (?), por ejemplo MASTER y ESCLAVO, este ultimo simple funciona bajo el mando de otros equipos, dentro de MASTER podes tener modos como RAMDOM, NORMAL y AUDIO.

Segun el tipo de maquinas que hagas es el tipo de secuencias pregrabadas que vas a tener, por ejemplo para los modos RANDOM y NORMAL podes usar las mismas secuencias de unos 10 segundos como maximo diria yo, para que se note el cambio entre una secuencia y otra, que no este mucho tiempo haciendo lo mismo.

Para el modo AUDIO tenes que tener en cuenta hasta donde interviene este factor en el funcionamiento del equipo, si usas secuencias deben ser muy cortas, o si dejas el AUDIO solo para el movimiento, yo no dependeria tanto de la musica.

En el modo MASTER siempre se estaria emitiendo una señal para los demas equipos aunque no esten conectados.

Para la representacion y control de las funciones usaria solamente unos cuantos led, vamos no necesitas display al menos para el Mini-Wash, y un par de pulsadores. Tenes la ventaja de usar microcontroladores, podes hacer complicada la programacion y simplificar/reducir al maximo las partes electronicas, aprovecha eso.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 13, 2014)

Me refiero a los puntos en rojo, estaba viendo el video de  la dobladora mas arriba pero no entendi como se hace cuando se juntan varias esquinas


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 13, 2014)

hola amigaso  dj wash...... bueno estamos en la misma sintonia parece ..... como lugar ..... tengo lugar ..... y me sobra ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  tengo todavia sin usar 13 puertos y te muestro la foto ....  todo eso con un solo uC ....... podria dulpicar el servo por ejemplo ... y mandaria dos en vez de uno ...... un MINI-WASH-DUO ...... y espacio para el programa me sobra ...... con todo lo hecho hasta ahora solo 1/3 de la memoria flash esta usada ...... y solo dos lineas en la eeprom ..... en cuanto a la funcion de audio ...... estoy experimentando con un circuito que subio fernandoae ..... un 081 como paso bajo y un 555 que hace el clock...pero las secuencia de audio va a ser por conteo ....  ponele 10 pulsos del audio y cambia la esena ...... pero ese ajuste ya lo veremos ...... al circuito lo que le falta agregar hasta ahora son los driver para los led ......... se supone que sean 30 por canal ........ los servos no nesesitan driver (ya lo tiene dentro ) ......... en cuanto a lo demas ...... es justamente eso  ideas como las tuyas ....... y seguimos en sintonia porque el programa lo puedo desarrollar mas complejo .... y no se nesesita mas cosas que agregar .......  lo de la foto es el proyecto completo ..... falta el audio ...... que son dos CI mas y el pote con el microfono... y ya esta...... gracias amigaso eso que desis es justamente lo que nesesito..porque yo experiencia en el uso no tengo .... solo cuando juego con mis luces en casa ....un abazo grandote a todos .... juan


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 13, 2014)

Me refiero a los puntos en rojo, estaba viendo el video de la dobladora mas arriba pero no entendi como se hace cuando se juntan varias esquinas[/quote]



@fernandoae esos dobleces tan bien hechos no se como los haría, pero en mi caso que estoy construyendo la Mini-Wash, realice una mini prensa dobladora octogonal con pequeños ángulos de aluminio, para poder doblar las esquinas desde 1.5cm hasta 6.5cm, pero no es tarea fácil como pensaba, bueno cuando tenga avances le explico como se construye.

Aquí dejo la dobladora con cabezal múltiple que se usa para realizar este tipo gabinetes, de ese video me guie para construir la mía, bueno no es tan perfecta  porque reemplace los cabezales por pequeños ángulos pero funciona igual, después subo foticos de mi plegadora





 
Para el gabinete inferior de la mini-Wash se hace con esta dobladora, la magia de construir gabinetes es tener las herramientas adecuadas, si no se tienen se las ingenia uno para hacerlas.





 
Creo que ya tienen la idea de como se dobla los gabinetes cuando estos tienen dobleces de forma angular.


----------



## djwash (Jun 14, 2014)

locodelafonola, ahi esta el tema que te decia del audio, si vos haces que por cada 10 pulsos de audio cambie de secuencia o haga algo distinto practicamente pasa desapercibido que funciona con audio, imaginatelo y me vas a entender, pareceria un cambio de secuencia normal o auto.

En cambio que si haces un cambio de secuencia o tipo de transicion por cada golpe, imaginate entre cada golpe pasarias de, por ejemplo, "fade strobo" a un "fade rgb rapido", "strobo all", "strobo R, fade GB", es muy grande la cantidad de efectos que podes hacer con 3 o 4 canales (RGBW). No se si se entiende, yo me lo imagino y me parecen efectos buenos, en la practica se veria muy bien.

Por otro lado tenes el movimiento, tambien podes hacer mucho con eso.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 15, 2014)

gracias amigaso .... dj wash ......... exacto por eso te decia que era una cuestion que esta por verce ..... en realidad usara una funcion matematica y resolvera que esena o movimiento hace .... en los atmega es un pulso de reloj una funcion ... en lo pic es cuatro pulsos una funcion ... de alli que para estas cosa es mas lento .... pero amigaso ....... todas esas funciones que desis las voy a tener en cuenta ... porque tenes mucha razon .... y de ahora en mas me gustaria que definieras esas secuencias .( la expliques detalladamente que hacen cada una de ellas ) ... y te explíco por que ....... yo tenia pensado alojar en la eeprom 10 esenas ... que seria movimiento mas combinacion de colores y strobo varios ..... pero  al leer tu  mensaje  se me ocurre grabar las funciones ..... y no las esenas ..... no se si me entendes ...... esto es para armar el menu "madre " por asi decirlo ...... donde lo manejaria el AUDIO y AUTO ........ ya  sea en la funcion MASTER o SLAVE  sin DMX ........ yyyyyyyyy ..... no hay problema ....... !!!!!!!!! usted siga donandome neuronas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ..... que son muy bien recibidas ...... un abrazo grandisimo amigo .... juan


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 15, 2014)

@locodelafonola Se ve buena la programación que le quieres dar y con el display le da mas Profesionalismo, lo vas hacer con Fading también? En mi caso iba hacerle una buena programación con su conexión DMX, pero vi que para este tipo de luz no hay necesidad, si construyera unas 3 de estas si tendría que realizar una programación DMX, pero como solo hare una con los 4017 y sus respectivos diodos para programar la secuencia basta, igualmente para controlar los PAP con 2 4017 + 2 4066 hago los giros de disparo que quiera, sumado al audio rítmico con 2 operacional uno para los PAP y otro para el Cabezal, el strobo va 1 4017 + 3 555 cada uno por canal controlados en secuencia por el pin control, igualmente el Fading con 555 , sale muy económico, todas las funciones automatizadas se ven mucho mejor que con un PIC, Eeprom o Arduino, solo es cuestión de colocar cada diodo 1N4148 a su respectiva secuencia y ya esta.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 15, 2014)

hola Yetrox ...a ver como te explico .....  lo mio es asi ..... porque simpifica las cosas ...... ya que se invierte ..... mas o menos sale igual a lo que pensas invertir vos .... el micro no es caro ...... tiene un par de componentes asociados ..... y nada mas ...... entonces razone ...... que si ya le pongo un micro ....... que sirva para todos los usos ...no solo dmx ..... y ya que tengo las librerias base .... (y tambien quien me enseña programacion ) ..... bueno lo hago como tiene que ser ... el mismo equipo sin agregar nada seviria para todos los usos ..... con dmx o sin dmx ..por audio o automatico .... asi de simple.... el mismo equipo puede andar de cualquie forma ... pero no queda alli todo...pues con el mismo uC puedo diseñar cualquier sistema de luz o efecto.... ( ya esta probado en la maquina de humo ) jejejejeheje ( esta muchisimo mas atras ) ... pero con las llaves mini DIPs ...que es un quilombo..de alli que viene lo del LCD ..es mas practico y no es caro ...... ( es uno generico) .......... y por ejemplo ........ muchos tienen motores pap que recolectan ......... yo no consegui ninguno....... haci que ......... compre nuevos son estos  tengo de 5 y 12 v con drivers  ...... igual que los servos ....... no son los mejores .....pero son los que se consiguen .... pero lo bueno de esto .... es que ..... !!!!!!! todo esta desarrollado dentro del foro ¡¡¡¡¡ .... con la ayuda de mis amigos  !!!!! claro ¡¡¡¡¡ ... y tiene las "metidas de pata" mias por todos lados tambien JAJAJAJAJAJAJA...bueno lo tuyo es muy bueno ...... muy  a la escuela de DJ WASH ........ que simplifica todo magistralmente . asi que dale para adelante .... y suerte .... juan .. PD....  DJ WASH ..... ¿¿¿¿¿ te acordas de ???? ...." es por RF...... ¡¡¡¡¡ y yo !!!! ...." aaaaa si entiendo es por AF ...jajajajajajajajaja ...... jamas me voy a olvidar


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 15, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola Yetrox ...a ver como te explico ..... lo mio es asi ..... porque simpifica las cosas ...... ya que se invierte ..... mas o menos sale igual a lo que pensas invertir vos .... el micro no es caro ...... tiene un par de componentes asociados ..... y nada mas ...... entonces razone ...... que si ya le pongo un micro ....... que sirva para todos los usos ...no solo dmx ..... y ya que tengo las librerias base .... (y tambien quien me enseña programacion ) ..... bueno lo hago como tiene que ser ... el mismo equipo sin agregar nada seviria para todos los usos ..... con dmx o sin dmx ..por audio o automatico .... asi de simple.... el mismo equipo puede andar de cualquie forma ... pero no queda alli todo...pues con el mismo uC puedo diseñar cualquier sistema de luz o efecto.... ( ya esta probado en la maquina de humo ) jejejejeheje ( esta muchisimo mas atras ) ... pero con las llaves mini DIPs ...que es un quilombo..de alli que viene lo del LCD ..es mas practico y no es caro ...... ( es uno generico) .......... y por ejemplo ........ muchos tienen motores pap que recolectan ......... yo no consegui ninguno....... haci que ......... compre nuevos son estos Ver el archivo adjunto 112178 tengo de 5 y 12 v con drivers ...... igual que los servos ....... no son los mejores .....pero son los que se consiguen .... pero lo bueno de esto .... es que ..... !!!!!!! todo esta desarrollado dentro del foro ¡¡¡¡¡ .... con la ayuda de mis amigos !!!!! claro ¡¡¡¡¡ ... y tiene las "metidas de pata" mias por todos lados tambien JAJAJAJAJAJAJA...bueno lo tuyo es muy bueno ...... muy a la escuela de DJ WASH ........ que simplifica todo magistralmente . asi que dale para adelante .... y suerte .... juan .. DJ WASH ..... ¿¿¿¿¿ te acordas de ???? ...." es por RF...... ¡¡¡¡¡ y yo !!!! ...." aaaaa si entiendo es por AF ...jajajajajajajajaja ...... jamas me voy a olvidar


 
@locodelafonola a mi me pasa algo similar pero al revés con los TTL y CMOS, tengo a montones esos 4017, motores PAP tengo varios de 48 pasos hasta 200 pasos, también tengo un par de Arduinos, pero esos los implemento mas para practicar mas no para incluirlos en proyectos, muy cierto lo que dices mi programador avanzado son puros CMOS, TTL y muchos 1N4148, como también lo realiza @djwash, ya tengo todas las secuencias del Mini-wash todas con CMOS y TTL si alguien le interesa las subo, aquí comparto el control Fading, R1,R2,R3 las puse de 47Ω porque en la simulación no se ve bien el Led, pero estas van de 470Ω, con el pin 5 control del Timer del 4017 lo pueden controlar con un 4066 y sumarlo a otros efectos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 15, 2014)

buennnnnnooooo amigo.... yo no simulo nada ...jajaja derecho a placa .y alli si cambio las cosas .... por eso no puedo ver tu esquema ....... jajajajajaja ....  muy "rustico" lo mio ...  perdone amigo .... juan  PD : esplicame .. ¿¿¿¿¿ a que le llamas "fading" ?????


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 15, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> buennnnnnooooo amigo.... yo no simulo nada ...jajaja dereco a placa .y alli si cambio las cosas .... por eso no puedo ver tu esquema ....... jajajajajaja .... muy "rustico" lo mio ... perdone amigo .... juan PD : esplicame .. ¿¿¿¿¿ a que le llamas "fading" ?????


 

 @locodelafonola por ello también deje el diagrama en PDF, se que no todos hacen simulaciones o no les gusta van mas a la practica,  fading = Fade es cuando un color pasa a otro con efecto difuminado lento


----------



## LuisElektro (Jun 17, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> ya tengo todas las secuencias del Mini-wash todas con CMOS y TTL si alguien le interesa las subo



Las puedes subir para echarle un vistazo? Me interesan. 

Gracias


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 19, 2014)

LuisElektro dijo:


> Las puedes subir para echarle un vistazo? Me interesan.
> 
> Gracias


 
@LuisElektro Con gran gusto lo comparto, hasta ahora la subo porque no había visto tu mensaje, bueno aquí dejo un prototipo de secuencia de la Irradiant Head, como veras la programación de esta misma va de 0 a 3 y de 3 a 0 con un indicador Display es decir que esta es de 4 canales programable, con 4 tipos de efectos el primero secuencia bidireccional, el segundo secuencia par color RG, GB, RB mezclando sus colores para dar un nuevo color, el tercero enciende su totalidad RGB por cierto tiempo apaga unos segundos y enciende nuevamente, todos estos 3 canales llevan su Fading, y por ultimo el Strobo este no tiene Fading para evitar pulsos lentos, a este se le puede variar su velocidad y cambiar su secuencia, todos estos 4 canales están programados y controlados de forma acescente y descendente, tanto la velocidad de secuencia RGB como la velocidad de secuencia bidireccional de los 4 canales es variable, me falta ampliar otros 3 canales Strobo para controlar cada color y intercalarlo con las otras secuencias, con un efecto de transición programable que en total controlaría 7 canales, también hay un dip-Switch que activa o desactiva la secuencia programable, lo que le da una buena opción para elegir cualquier secuencia de forma manual, este dip Switch es de solo 4 canales en total son 8 que los otros 4 son los de la controladora PAP, que si alguien desea controlarla y programarla con CMOS y TTL con gusto la subo, como veras se asemeja mucho a la secuencia a la Irradiant Mini Moving Head wash.

También se puede sacar una buena programación con un buen PIC y para guardar las escenas seria muy viable una Eeprom con programación DMX512 IN And Out, pero también se puede sacar en unos minutos con FacilArduino y con Freestyler DMX guardar y controlar a nuestro antojo, que posiblemente también implemente al prototipo, pero para los que nos gusta la electrónica digital ahí comparto esta secuencia con IC Linear, CMOS y TTL, también hay una manera sencilla de controlar la secuencia con solo 2 4017 y muchos diodos rápidos, pero no da la talla para lo que quiero hacer, el cabezal lo voy a realizar 9 x 9 RGB 81 Led en total este si hay que realizarlo con sus respectivas resistencias limitadoras, cuando tenga un avance de este mismo lo comparto.

También tengo otro prototipo mas compacto usando contadores y decodificadores en cascada, esto reduce mas el circuito de control, pero la desventaja es que esta secuencia va unido con los canales, no se puede programar de forma independiente y tampoco se puede seleccionar de forma manual cada canal independiente, en cambio la que subí se puede controlar de forma automática y manual de cada secuencia independiente, también se puede aumentar los canales a 10 x 10 efectos, de los cuales solo use 4 canales con 4 efectos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 26, 2014)

amigaso Yetrox ....  aca le subo un pdf de otro controlador para PAP ...... parecido al anterior ... que usa un 555 ... espero que le sirva la idea ..juan


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 26, 2014)

Gracias por el aporte @locodelafonola esta muy bueno, por aquí había subido un prototipo del Driver PAP de Dario _#*1189*_, pero lo modifique ahora uso los MP4020 y MP4101 que controlan PAP de 48pasos y a poca corriente, estoy trabajando en ello para que sean programados los pasos y audioritmico, y a la espera de que me lleguen las laminas para empezar hacer el gabinete.


----------



## LuisElektro (Jun 27, 2014)

Chicos, tengo una pregunta que hacerles... Arme un laser, con motores e iman, y mi consulta es la siguiente:

Puedo alimentar TODOS los circuitos sin dañar el Laser? (el laser tenia su propio circuito) 
es es decir, alimentar el laser, el amplificador de pc y el circuito que publico fernando.

Todo se alimentaria con 12v y 1500ma aprox

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 27, 2014)

LuisElektro dijo:


> Chicos, tengo una pregunta que hacerles... Arme un laser, con motores e iman, y mi consulta es la siguiente:
> Puedo alimentar TODOS los circuitos sin dañar el Laser? (el laser tenia su propio circuito)
> es es decir, alimentar el laser, el amplificador de pc y el circuito que publico fernando.
> Todo se alimentaria con 12v y 1500ma aprox
> Gracias por sus respuestas.


 hola amigo ..... a ver si el laser tenia su propio circuito  y se lo sacaste  . a menos que cumpla con los requisitos de regulacion de intencidad estas en el horno... y que quiero decir .. lo podes quemar con tres 3 v  o menos .. si no regulas la intencidad (ojo miliamperes ) ..despues fernandoae me "reta" .... jajajajajajajaja si se sube el voltaje se baja la intencidad es proporcional ....pero ...(siempre hay un pero ) tenes que guiarte por la hoja de datos del fabricante .... ahora vos desis que alimentas todo con 12v ¿¿¿¿ el laser tambien ????  ¿¿¿¿ tiene fuente reguladora ????..... y te lo digo porque me prece raro ....   tambien esta el caso que si ...... la alimentacin no llega a cubrir la  nesesidad de intencidad nesesaria ....no pase nada porque el comsumo global ..no da para que  se alimente con mas intencidad ...porque no la  hay..... pero como no das mas detalles ...te sugiero que  lo estudies mas el tema o veamos que hay ....... antes de mandar " a la silla electrica al laser"  sino ....... "que dios se apiade de su alma de silicio "


----------



## LuisElektro (Jun 27, 2014)

Bueno, no, por mientra alimento el laser con un cargador de celulares, entrega 5v y unos 450ma
el amplificador lo alimento con los 12v y el circuito de fernando para generar señales con otro cargador de celulares 5v y unos 650ma...

entonces mi consulta era...

si de los 12v obtengo 5v y alimento el circuito para generar señales y el laser... 
Podrá funcionar todo? Sin que el laser pase a mejor vida?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 27, 2014)

hola luis .... 





LuisElektro dijo:


> Bueno, no, por mientra alimento el laser con un cargador de celulares, entrega 5v y unos 450ma
> el amplificador lo alimento con los 12v y el circuito de fernando para generar señales con otro cargador de celulares 5v y unos 650ma...
> 
> entonces mi consulta era...
> ...


 ¿¿¿¿¿ de cuanto era la alimentacion original del laser ????? tiene la placa original ola sacasre ( reguladora deintencidad ) ...  y por empezar no creo que el amplificador consuma 400ma ( total de los 1500 ma que desis) si queres podes poner dos reguladores de 5v  uno para el laser y otro para el circuito de fer... pero lo que yo quiero saber es   ....... ¿¿¿¿¿ cual es la alimentacion original del laser ????? ....alli esta la cuestion....


----------



## LuisElektro (Jun 27, 2014)

Nunca se entiende nada 

12v para el amplificador
5v para laser (se alimentaba con 3.7v con una bateria recargable)
5v para el ccto de fernando

Y el laser es un puntero, de esos chinos, tu mismo me ayudaste por mail si mal no recuerdas, solo que le puse 5v 450ma de un cargador de celular.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 27, 2014)

LuisElektro dijo:


> Nunca se entiende nada
> 
> 12v para el amplificador
> 5v para laser (se alimentaba con 3.7v con una bateria recargable)
> ...


 alli esta el quid de la cuestion 3.7v y le quers poner 5v la placa te regula intencidad con 3.7 v NO con 5V .... es un error creer que regulan voltaje tambien ..solo regulan intencidad pero en base al votje pre establecido o sea 3,7v .... o sea si haces eso con 5v .... "que en paz descance ".... y yo te dije en esa oportinidad .......que le pucieras un lm317 y lo regularas a 4v si mal no recuerdo.....


----------



## LuisElektro (Jun 27, 2014)

Este tiene un LM358 en su circuito, y lo hago funcionar y sin que el laser se queme ni que se caliente ni nada de eso, igual el laser tiene una estructura disipadora de calor, al menos ha funcionado 1 hora y nada de nada en el laser, no baja la potencia de la luz ni se calienta...

mmmm le pongo igual el LM317
le afectara los 1500ma que entrega los 12v? Si le pongo un regulador de 5v? 

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 27, 2014)

el lm358 esta puesto o mejor dicho cumple la fincion de regulador de intencidad.... NO de voltaje ......  aca tenes una fuente de laser comercial y tenes el esquema  en base a eso realize mi fuente ....... pero te aclaro que mis modulos andan con 6v ...... yo conecto los terminales del diodo a esta placa ..... no hay placa de fabrica  o sea ....es el encapsulado de bronce y el componente (diodo laser ) y nada mas .... pero es muy raro que los use con 6v ..aca en casa para las pruebas le pongo 3v ...._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/816026/ _ esta es la placa que yo uso par mis modulos  (esta mucho mas atras en el foro )Ver el archivo adjunto 95645  como veras  ... es esta y anda joya Ver el archivo adjunto 96513 si ponele un lm317 regulado a 4v ..que la placa del modulo regula su intencidad ..y va aconsumir lo que el modulo nesesite..... mA nesesarios por supuesto


----------



## djsound (Jul 10, 2014)

Buenas... entro a este foro, y quiero felicitar a todos los que aportan tanto conocimiento y agradecer toda la información que nos brindan , recientemente actualice a LED unas luces que yo mismo fabrique hace muchos años, cuando apenas se hablaba de pics (los programaba con NOPPP  http://www.covingtoninnovations.com/noppp/) y eran muy escasos.
Se trata de un scan con motor de paso y luz halogena,  un moon flower audioritmico halogeno, un panel cuatricolor led (antes llamado semaforo ) y un vertigo de american dj halogeno. este ultimo si no lo fabrique yo jejeje.
Gracias a muchas cosas leidas aca y otras de prueba y error propio los pase todos a leds, y también algunos ahora controlados por ARDUINO, que facilita el protocolo DMX.
Pronto empiezo a subir la información que estoy recopilando como esquemas, videos, fotos, archivos de programación, técnicas de iluminación, lentes, reflejos, intensidades de luz etc.


----------



## djsound (Jul 10, 2014)

Esto es LUZ....American dj no escatima en gastos ufff que potencia brillo y efecto! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqL5nMN3kMM#t=46 hace honor a su nombre el aparato!


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 10, 2014)

hola  djsound .... bienvenido al post .... bueno en cuanto a lo que mostraste (link del video ) es el desarrollo del 7 eyes ... como  bien dijo mi amigaso DJ WASH (tambien lo mostro por dentro ) ..... basicamente es el mismo equipo  ...... hasta me animaria a decir que tiene led comunes ....  lo que sele agrego o cambio es el lcd con el menu par manejarlo ...que es mucho mas facil que con la llaves mini-dips ..(son un dolor de cabeza ..pero en si el funcionamiento del equipo es el mismo igual al 7 eyes ...no hat diferecia ...yo estoy en un desarrollo justamente de eso ..... pero sin arduino ...... directamente con los atmegas ...el bootloader  ya estan con los programas ..... no tiene sentido usar arduino ... ademas hace incompatible el uso con otros equipos .... edito mensaje   acabo de darme cuenta que es 25 x 1 ....o sea tiene 5 led de 5 w por canal .....  pero sigue siendo el mismo sitema con menos led claro...y ...ya no tiene figuras tiene 4 salidas de 5 led cada una ... .medio carito ... saldria poner las 64 leds que tiene el 7 eyes


----------



## djsound (Jul 10, 2014)

Gracias por tu bienvenida locodelafonola, segui todo el foro y usted ha aportado muchisima informacion profesional, se que ya han mostrado la 7 eyes, pero esta nueva version es la evolucion de la misma por la gran potencia que da y los haz de luz tan definidos, en la experiencia que he tenido (que es poca) he experimentado con leds de 10 w rgb http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/10w-RGB-high-power-led-module_346696547.html y con lupas corrientes, he alcanzado buen efecto y buena intensidad, pero probando probando, me di cuenta que la clave del brillo y el efecto de haz de luz parejo lo logre solo con el lente colimador _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-410978523-lente-colimador-para-led-de-5w-y-10w-_JM_ puesto en el led y jugando con la distancia de la lupa,....recién cambie un arreglo de leds como los del 7 eyes a un scaner que yo fabrique hace muuuuchos años, por un led de 10w rgb con su lente colimador y lupa barata, y me dio el mejor efecto logrado. Un haz de luz que parece un tubo y con el color bien definido, visto desde 4 metros, nada que envidiarle a la famosa vizi http://www.americandj.eu/es/vizi-beam-5r.html... la clave el lente colimador, puse dos, a manera de reloj de arena uno expande y otro enfoca. pronto subo fotos y videos, ya que voy a tener un evento y les mostrare.
Y respecto al dmx con arduino, realmente solo utilizo el chip de programación http://fritzing.org/projects/arduino-to-dmx-converter/ ni-siquiera se programa el atmega.solo hacer el shield con el max 485, pronto subo mas informacion al respecto.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2014)

buenas amigo djsound 





djsound dijo:


> Y respecto al dmx con arduino, realmente solo utilizo el chip de programación http://fritzing.org/projects/arduino-to-dmx-converter/ ni-siquiera se programa el atmega.solo hacer el shield con el max 485, pronto subo mas informacion al respecto.


 a ver ..... para poner claro las cosas ...... aqui en el post se a hablado de consolas dmx .... compradas..... caseras ..... y demases ...... bueno cuando yo empese a experimentar con dmx..... estaba en el dmx para niños ..y aprendi un poco ... cuando quise hacer andar .... mi tramsceptor ...me encontre varios inconvenientes ...... pues esta usando la consola de dinoelectro ..... que tambien publico una parecida fernadoae .... el mismo integrado y diferentes agregados ....   bueno a que voy con esto el protocolo dmx ..tiene agregado hace años (dentro de la misma trama ) el protocolo rdm ..o sea esta dentro del protocolo ..si analizan ena interfaz ya sea arduino o pic 18f2550 ..sedaran cuenta que el bootlader contempla solamente RX .... y el procolo exije que sea tx y rx ..al faltar eso no hay comunicacion bidireccional ..... y el que penso que no es nesesario....  se equivocan feo .... una interfasz que cumple el protocolo .....  y que si se puede armar...... es con el ft232rl ..ese ya viene con el bootlader incorporado ..... y respeta el protocolo tx y rx es en el caso de en-ttec su fabricante ...... pero a no confundirce ..... rx solamente .....puede o no puede ... andar en todos los casos .....  yo pude.....  porque le pude quitar el rdm al transceptor (libreria adjunta )...  .. pero si queres manejar un robot .... con lampara de descarga ... por ejemplo .... no va a funcionar .... ..el rdm .... es el que controla el estado de la lampara de descarga ..... y obiamente no se lo pueden sacar ..... juan


----------



## djsound (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok bien explicado, igual yo solo lo utilizo para hacer pruebas de luces no muy sofisticadas, como cambia colores, una cabeza movil spot 250 antigua entre otros, por que tengo una pequeña mesa dmx generica que es la que llevo a los eventos. también hace un tiempo me había comprado la interfaz de enttec pero como me funciono el artilugio con arduino uno, pues la vendi.

Vuelvo y reitero que tu eres un profesional en Luces y siempre has sustentado tus comentarios con la teoría especifica como debe ser, yo soy un replicador de lo que encuentro en INTRNET, que prueba y si me funciona lo hago.

Solo quiero compartir los experimentos que hago, y depronto aportar algo, que obviamente no es nada profesional.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2014)

ok querido amigo .... djsound ..... lo explique .....  porque muchos piensan que el arduino es una solucion .... cuando no lo es  ..si prestan atencion a la coneccion del arduino ..veran que es RX solamente ... osea que no esta dentro del standart dmx ... o sea que tambien trasmite solo una parte del protocolo .. no su totalidad ...   bien hay algunoa que proponen agregar al arduino el ft232rl ..para que trasmita  y reciba todo el protocolo ...pero en realidad lo que no dicen es que el chip por si solo cumple en su totalidad la funcion ..su bootlader es mejo que el propio arduino .jajajaja......solo hace falta instalar el driver en la compu y listo ...se comporta como cualquier periferico ..camara-web..... impresora ..ETC...   con respecto al 485 ..yo lo remplze por el sn75176 ..que es compatibe pata a pata y funcinalmente es identico ....pero es muchisimi mas barato..bueno espero que el dato les sirva.... aparte es rapidisima la trasmicion...mucho mas que con pic ... PD:  ..... la ultima consola .... es 100% profecional .... cumple con todos los estandares del protocolo  ..absolutamente todos ..y sobre todo es 100 veces mas barato.... averiguen cuanto sale el chip y despues me cuentan .si van a comprar arduino ...jajajajaja


----------



## djsound (Jul 11, 2014)

Bueno, nuevamente gracias locodelafonola así es y con total argumento, lo cierto es que a mi me funciona el arduino uno... le dejo ultimo video de american dj, ahora versión DUO, me muero por hacerme una con la misma intensidad y efecto, pero caserita! 



 de hecho tengo la caja de una que hice hace añosss pero moonflower con halogeno.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2014)

hola djsound ...mas atras DJ WASH ..subio un contolador para 4 y 3 salidas con audio ritmico ..podes usar ese control ( podes hagregar  otra salida)....y ya tenes el comando ...  unas dos o tres paginas atras ...... esta la foto de la placa .....subida por el ..... pero lo demas esta muchisimo mas atras ...... jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## djsound (Jul 14, 2014)

Dejo un video en el ZIP, de como me da la intensidad los leds de 10w que estoy utilizando para renovar mis viejas luces hechizas...Una Vertigo, Un scaner, Un moonflower. Espero os guste!


----------



## djwash (Jul 15, 2014)

Buenas, como andan?

djsound hacete un canal en Youtube, toda la fiaca descargar el zip, descomprimir y demas jajajaa..

Bueno, esta lindo el efecto ese Monster Duo y Monster Quad, por lo visto tengo todo lo necesario para armarlo o mejor dicho replicarlo asique prondo novedades. 

Saludos..


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 23, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Bueno, nuevamente gracias locodelafonola así es y con total argumento, lo cierto es que a mi me funciona el arduino uno... le dejo ultimo video de american dj, ahora versión DUO, me muero por hacerme una con la misma intensidad y efecto, pero caserita! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orZYhjBzGvs de hecho tengo la caja de una que hice hace añosss pero moonflower con halogeno.


 

@djsound Se ve muy bueno ese Monster Duo, da ganas de realizarlo

Bueno les cuento que hace unos días por fin me llego el aluminio para trabajar, también pude pulir mejor mi dobladora de bisagra de 40cm, y he realizado un par de gabinetes para mis luces caseritas, la que se ve en la foto es una Tri Gem Led en proceso espero terminarla pronto, que es la misma Moonflower clásica pero con Led RGB de 5W.

Para doblar los octogonales que ven si me toco hacer cabezales para cada dobles montados en la dobladora pero a la final me quedaron mu bien.


----------



## djsound (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya estoy adquiriendo los led para la Duo Monster, lo que pasa es que son costositos acá en Colombia, por que el mueble ya lo tengo, la fuente también, los lentes también, solo faltan mas led de 10 w rgb _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-411277182-led-de-potencia-10w--_JM_ que aca valen 8 dolares cada uno, y los lentes colimadores _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-410978523-lente-colimador-para-led-de-5w-y-10w-_JM_ cada uno 4 dolares. se ve bueno el Trigem Yetrox


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 23, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Ya estoy adquiriendo los led para la Duo Monster, lo que pasa es que son costositos acá en Colombia, por que el mueble ya lo tengo, la fuente también, los lentes también, solo faltan mas led de 10 w rgb _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-411277182-led-de-potencia-10w--_JM_ que aca valen 8 dolares cada uno, y los lentes colimadores _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-410978523-lente-colimador-para-led-de-5w-y-10w-_JM_ cada uno 4 dolares. se ve bueno el Trigem Yetrox


 


@djsound Sube fotos del gabinete me gustaría verlo mas de cerca, no entiendo porque dices que te faltan mas led de 10W, el Monster Duo usa 20 Led x 5 colores y cada led es de 1W, 

El Tri gem ahí va poco a poco mas adelante subo avances de como va quedando, porque también tengo que terminar en estos días un laser spirograph de 3 espejos, primero estoy realizando los gabinetes para unas luces caseras para mi salon, en estos momentos estos realizando los planos del gabinete del Triple Flex para tratar de realizarlo muy similar pero mas compacto, porque la mayoría de luces son solo caja, me gustan que sean mas compactas y que den buenos efectos.











 

También esta el stage line pero este si que le han hecho un gabinete muy grande... en el video se ve el interior:


----------



## djsound (Jul 23, 2014)

Hummm Yetrox, no creo que con 1w se logre la intensidad que tiene el Duo por eso quiero colocar a cada tunel (izq y der) 4 leds rgb puestos en forma de cruz algo como la imagen, tambien publico fotos de el gabinete, no es nada profesional (perdonen lo feito que esta pero  lo tenia arrumado), lo realice hace mas de 7 años, y lo doble con las meras manitas en el borde de una mesa, eso si utilice guantes y un martillo, esta hecha en lamina calibre 18 (creo) galvanizada, esta muy mal de pintura pero con una buena lijada y pintada la ponemos a cumplir su función!





Dejo por ahora otras foticos de la conversión de mi clásica VERTIGO de american dj alogeno a Luz Led, que realice con buenos resultados... se observa una tarjeta de un kit, de CEKIT el cual era un contador decimal que me salio hace mucho tiempo en una revista (gratis) y lo aproveche ya que utiliza un pic 16f84 y un uln2803, tambien utilice 2 leds de 10w rgb... el mecanismo del motor, si es el original de esta luz.

Obtuve buena intensidad con los dos, y le programe unas rutinas que incluye 7 colores, y efecto strober.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 24, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Hummm Yetrox, no creo que con 1w se logre la intensidad que tiene el Duo por eso quiero colocar a cada tunel (izq y der) 4 leds rgb puestos en forma de cruz algo como la imagen, tambien publico fotos de el gabinete, no es nada profesional (perdonen lo feito que esta pero lo tenia arrumado), lo realice hace mas de 7 años, y lo doble con las meras manitas en el borde de una mesa, eso si utilice guantes y un martillo, esta hecha en lamina calibre 18 (creo) galvanizada, esta muy mal de pintura pero con una buena lijada y pintada la ponemos a cumplir su función!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@djsound Si te lo dije no fue porque lo supuse en la pagina de American Dj así lo describe, y si creo que de buen efecto porque son 20 Led cada uno de 1W, se podría decir que son casi 20W y esos 20W dan buena luz:

http://www.americandj.eu/en/monster-duo-1875.html

Pero también podrías comprar los 4 de 5W que son mas económicos y te darían buen efecto, ya que la luz se amplifica dependiendo de la curva del lente, es decir entre mas convergente sea el lente obtendrás mas potencia y la distancia desde el led al lente será mucho menor, hay buenas lupas y otras algo planas, los colimadores al ser plano convergentes la luz la saca en bloque:






Con solo los led de buenos W y un par de lupas se crean buenos efectos y potencia, la monster duo no tiene lente colimador

Te quedo muy bueno tu Monster dual por lo que veo es lamina calibre 20, lo malo que tiene el galvano es que no se deja pintar bien y se cae la pintura muy rápido al pasar del tiempo, también se calienta como un horno con lámpara halógena, te va a que dar excelente la actualización en LED, esa actualización de la Vértigo halógena a LED te quedo muy bien, hace un tiempo también doble una luz casera, era una Techno Scanner, el gabinete lo realice con 2 listones de madera y 2 miniprensas, ahora que tengo la dobladora se puede realizar infinidad de gabinetes, tengo varias luces comerciales pero no se compara en nada con lo que uno hace con sus propias manos


----------



## djsound (Jul 24, 2014)

Buenos datos YETROX , viendo tu publicación si tienes razón en los led, pero como ya he trabajado con los rgb de 10, y hace mucho tiempo con los normales y nunca le saque el brillo y la intensidad que quería, por eso trabajo con estos,  he realizado muchas pruebas con lentes normales inclusive tengo un convergente de un clásico retroproyector de acetatos y el mejor efecto de chorro me lo dio colocando el colimador, no se mucho de refracción de luz, pero colocandolo pegado al led y con una lupa normal como se observa en la foto anterior, me da unos chorros en forma de tubo osea no se ven abanico que empieza delgado y termina chorro, y también me (amplifica) si ese es el termino, la intensidad del color y logrando que se proyecte un circulo redondito, y no la proyección del led donde se notan los cuadritos de color que tiene adentro.

Esa formula la aplique después de probar con lo que tuve a la mano, obviamente lo mas barato posible, pero como yo queria una buena intensidad de brillo color y efecto de chorro, con eso lo logre, y voy a seguir por ahí, aunque tenga un  costo un poco elevado pero que no supera el valor comercial de una luz profesional.

Publicare fotos del proceso y el avance.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 24, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Buenos datos YETROX , viendo tu publicación si tienes razón en los led, pero como ya he trabajado con los rgb de 10, y hace mucho tiempo con los normales y nunca le saque el brillo y la intensidad que quería, por eso trabajo con estos, he realizado muchas pruebas con lentes normales inclusive tengo un convergente de un clásico retroproyector de acetatos y el mejor efecto de chorro me lo dio colocando el colimador, no se mucho de refracción de luz, pero colocandolo pegado al led y con una lupa normal como se observa en la foto anterior, me da unos chorros en forma de tubo osea no se ven abanico que empieza delgado y termina chorro, y también me (amplifica) si ese es el termino, la intensidad del color y logrando que se proyecte un circulo redondito, y no la proyección del led donde se notan los cuadritos de color que tiene adentro.
> 
> Esa formula la aplique después de probar con lo que tuve a la mano, obviamente lo mas barato posible, pero como yo queria una buena intensidad de brillo color y efecto de chorro, con eso lo logre, y voy a seguir por ahí, aunque tenga un costo un poco elevado pero que no supera el valor comercial de una luz profesional.
> 
> Publicare fotos del proceso y el avance.


 

@djsound Si así como lo dices da esa proyección de rayos lineales o tubo como los llamas es por la lente plano convexo que es el colimador, se usa mucho en tipo de luces profesionales que proyecta figuras o gobos, sumar un lente un plano convexo con uno convergente se proyecta los rayos de forma lineal amplificando el punto focal, amplificar la proyección equivale a elevar los Lumens que da cada led lo cual te da el efecto que buscas, como veras los led de 1W cada uno de ellos ya tienen un pequeño colimador encapsulado al proyectarse en un lente digamos una buena lupa o lente de proyector, se obtiene una buena proyección lumínica desde un punto focal que seria el led 

Como los led de 10w son planos es decir no tienen colimador encapsulado, para poder obtener ese efecto lineal si debes ponerle a cada led uno de estos, algo que con el de 5W RGB con colimador encapsulado  te ahorrarías los colimadores externos bueno es una opinión.







Si se requiere un buen efecto hay que invertir, pero tienes razón el precio de una comercial es mas elevado pero ahora se encuentras luces mas económicas, en un tiempo atrás para adquirir una buena luz habría que hacer una buena inversión


----------



## djsound (Jul 24, 2014)

Imaginame con la cara del chavo del 8 diciendo HAAAAAAAAAAAA ( no sabia ya entendi) jejejeje, y la pregunta es, que me aconsejas, 8 de 10W rgb o los 20 de 1w? por que si lo miramos del punto de vista de vatiaje, los rgb suman 80w buena luz y dan la ventaja que los puedo cambiar al color que quiera por programación de un microcontrolador.

Pero tambien me intriga que tendría mas haces de luz con 20 individuales.

La idea es hacerle honor al nombre de la original MONSTER DUO jejejeje! y si se puede superarla


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 24, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Imaginame con la cara del chavo del 8 diciendo HAAAAAAAAAAAA ( no sabia ya entendi) jejejeje, y la pregunta es, que me aconsejas, 8 de 10W rgb o los 20 de 1w? por que si lo miramos del punto de vista de vatiaje, los rgb suman 80w buena luz y dan la ventaja que los puedo cambiar al color que quiera por programación de un microcontrolador.
> 
> Pero tambien me intriga que tendría mas haces de luz con 20 individuales.
> 
> La idea es hacerle honor al nombre de la original MONSTER DUO jejejeje! y si se puede superarla


 
@djsound Pues hay que mirar sus pro y sus contras, con los 8 Led de 10W RGB 4 por cada proyector se puede lograr una buena combinación, únicamente de color + 4 rayos con color individual y 12 rayos con los 4 led RGB, tienes razón si obtendrías 80W, hay que sumarle los colimadores y disipadores por cada led

Ahora miremos sea con los de 1W, 2, 3 o 5W con color individual o RGB con colimador encapsulado, al ser 20 tendríamos una tonalidad de 5 colores individuales para combinarlos a nuestro gusto, 4 Rojos, 4 Verdes, 4 Azules, 4 blancos y 4 Ambar o amarillo, por cada proyector o cada canal de luz por lente puedes obtener 20 Rayos con 5 colores combinados, puedes posicionarlos y organizarlos para elaborar alguna figura tipo Flower, su potencia seria de 40W en total con los de 1W, si colocas los de 2W RGB obtendrías 80W en total.

Miremos las ventajas y desventajas:

1. Con los de 10W RGB al ser solo 4 puedes realizarle una buena programación de color, pero solo da una poción para realizar una figura de 4 puntos.

2. Con los de 1W o mas W, al ser 20 puedes programar figuras + movimiento y color, también puedes obtener muchos mas rayos que con los 4 de 10W.

3. Con los de 10W si deseas tener un efecto lineal por cada rayo hay que colocarle un colimador por cada led total serian 8 y el presupuesto en peso colombiano estaría en $70.000 + envió, sin contar el precio de cada led que estaría los 8 en $65.000 mas envió cada uno a $7.500 a esto hay que sumarle los 8 disipadores individuales o 2 grandes para que aguante los 40W por proyector, y ahí no acaba hay que contar con un buen driver para controlar esa potencia.

4. Con los de 1W o 2W no hay necesidad de colimador el efecto lineal seria el mismo, porque estos tienen colimador encapsulado, cada led esta a $1.000 colombianos y el envió es gratis, no necesitan disipador lo cual si son 20 o 40 seria en total solo $40.000 colombianos

Si vas a clonarla como debe ser en mi caso me iría mas de como esta compuesta realmente la Monster Duo de American DJ claro esta con algunas mejoras y recuerda que esta tiene efecto MoonFlower, te aconsejo para que pruebes compra un solo led de 1W proyéctalo y si no te convence la intensidad lumínica, ya tu veras que mas te conviene en precio, efecto, calidad y potencia, pero las cuentas hablas por si solas


----------



## djsound (Jul 24, 2014)

OASHHHHHHHH me acabas de salvar el bolsillo, jejejejeje Si Amigo Yetrox, el análisis es muy profundo, y por lo regular eso es lo que hago, compro pruebo y si me convenzo lo monto, hoy me voy la 19 (sector de tiendas electronicas en colombia) me compro unos cuantos led de 1w y a probar, subo un video de la comparacion con 10w NOTA: no compraría disipador individual para cada led de 10 w, los montaría todos en un disipador de un amplificador de potencia que tengo por ahi, como 8 cuadros en una pared.

De donde eres?


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 24, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> OASHHHHHHHH me acabas de salvar el bolsillo, jejejejeje Si Amigo Yetrox, el análisis es muy profundo, y por lo regular eso es lo que hago, compro pruebo y si me convenzo lo monto, hoy me voy la 19 (sector de tiendas electronicas en colombia) me compro unos cuantos led de 1w y a probar, subo un video de la comparacion con 10w NOTA: no compraría disipador individual para cada led de 10 w, los montaría todos en un disipador de un amplificador de potencia que tengo por ahi, como 8 cuadros en una pared.


 
@djsound Con 10 led de 1W Vs 1 led de 10W, la potencia focal de 1 contra 10 podría definirse en sus Lumens, si un led de 1W tiene 120LM y uno de 10W RGB tiene 500LM, entonces 20 led de 1W tendrían 2400LM y 4 de 10W tendrían 2000LM esto ya parece regla de tres, si el de 10W es RGB seria 3.3W por color, muchas veces dicen o piensan que porque es de 10W RGB cada color tiene 10W y eso no es así.

En cuanto al disipador como te lo comente puede ser individual o uno solo para cada proyector porque los 8 como cuadros en la pared no te va dar el ángulo, serian mas bien 2 con un ángulo de 35º para focalizar los led a cada lente, el caso no se es que me parece mucho 8 led de 10w para este tipo de Luz, mira que hasta con solo colocar 2 de estos con su respectivo colimador para cada proyector, y anteponiendo un Gobo focal con muchas perforaciones concéntricas de 5mm, puedes sacar mas de 20 rayos RGB con muy buena intensidad lumínica

Bueno ahí nos comentas por cual te decides y de pronto me animo también a construirla...

Por aquí vi una actualización halógena a Led RGB parecido a tu gabinete se ve buena también:


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 24, 2014)

buenas ..Yetrox y djsound ...bueno ..son validas las observaciones que hacen con respecto a la potencia resultante ..... pero al leerlos a los dos ..... se olvidan de lo mas importante ... y es el angulo de apertura luminica ..... si ven los videos de ADJ ..... veran que hace referencia al los angulos de emicion  o apertura de los equipos ... y entonces para lograr un rendimiento aceptable .... lo tienen que tener en cuenta ... a mayor potencia ... suele ser mayor angulo ..... y eso no es bueno .... se pierde la luz por dispercion ..... y no lo solucionas con lentes o lupas ...... se pierde a los pocos centrimetros del diodo  led .... muchisimo mas atras lo aclaro el amigaso DJWASH ... y tambien lo describio el amigo aquiles .... lo ideal seria .... dentro de los comerciales .... con 12 grados .... pero son dificiles de encontrar en potencia ... de 120 a 240 es una barbaridad ...... la perdida ..... por mas lumens que tenga ... si a ese angulo le agregan depues la lente exterios .... ya la perdida es mayor ....... lo ideal es comprar los modulos que no tengan lentes ......  y compra aparte ..... los lentes con menor grado de apertura que consigan ... que los que cozco por estos lados es 8 grados .. aca le pongo una lista que capture para que vean la diferencia entre los lentes incorporados y los que no ....


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 24, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> buenas ..Yetrox y djsound ...bueno ..son validas las observaciones que hacen con respecto a la potencia resultante ..... pero al leerlos a los dos ..... se olvidan de lo mas importante ... y es el angulo de apertura luminica ..... si ven los videos de ADJ ..... veran que hace referencia al los angulos de emicion o apertura de los equipos ... y entonces para lograr un rendimiento aceptable .... lo tienen que tener en cuenta ... a mayor potencia ... suele ser mayor angulo ..... y eso no es bueno .... se pierde la luz por dispercion ..... y no lo solucionas con lentes o lupas ...... se pierde a los pocos centrimetros del diodo led .... muchisimo mas atras lo aclaro el amigaso DJWASH ... y tambien lo describio el amigo aquiles .... lo ideal seria .... dentro de los comerciales .... con 12 grados .... pero son dificiles de encontrar en potencia ... de 120 a 240 es una barbaridad ...... la perdida ..... por mas lumens que tenga ... si a ese angulo le agregan depues la lente exterios .... ya la perdida es mayor ....... lo ideal es comprar los modulos que no tengan lentes ...... y compra aparte ..... los lentes con menor grado de apertura que consigan ... que los que cozco por estos lados es 8 grados .. aca le pongo una lista que capture para que vean la diferencia entre los lentes incorporados y los que no .... Ver el archivo adjunto 114355 Ver el archivo adjunto 114356 Ver el archivo adjunto 114357


 
@locodelafonola en ello tienes razón, pero en si no nos olvidamos del angulo de proyección mas bien aun no se mencionaba en el tema, como le comentaba a @djsound ... usar ese tipo de led de 10W + colimador es mucho y mucho mas si son 4 por proyector o canal, el lente es muy pequeño para recibir la proyección de 4 colimadores, como lo comentaba en un comentario anterior mas bien ese tipo de configuraciones se usa para proyectar figuras con gobos, si se trata de clonar cierta luz hay que investigar mucho, empezando de que tipo de led se usa para así mismo poderlo aplicar, al igual que poder proyectar el rayo hay que tener muy en cuenta la distancia entre el punto focal y el lente, para obtener su haz concéntrico bueno eso también lo dije en un comentario anterior, como todos sabemos si se usa los led con colimador encapsulado estos hay que direccionarlos desde su punto focal hacia el lente proyector, de lo contrario va a pasar lo que nos comentas.

No se mucho de este tema lo poco que he realizado va en prueba, cuando se usa un led de alto brillo o similares el cabezal colimador da cierto angulo favorable, como usamos lentes o lupas caseras estas tienen un angulo convergente menor, esto ayuda a poder proyectar varios led en un mismo punto focal sin redireccionaros, el dilema ya radica cuando estos tienen un mayor angulo de emisión y el lente debe ser superior al angulo proyectado del punto focal, para que no haya tantas perdidas en los lumens y estos sean mas concéntricos a la hora de proyectarlos. 







La situación es que hay que ir probando a ver que pasa, , la óptica es una ciencia que necesita mucho estudio y matemática, pero como veras para realizar algo casero creo que la idea fundamental es que funcione, y mas cuando se trata de luz hay que experimentar mucho mas, gracias por la información muy buena, lo malo es que poco se consigue ciertos tipo de colimadores para desfasar o reducir el ángulo de emisión, toca a lo pobre con lo que se puede tener a la mano, porque los lentes, colimadores, degrees y led que usa la American DJ son precisos para cada luz, como casi no se puede tener muchos datos de estos mismos solo nos queda probar, sea con led plano o alguno que tenga el ángulo necesario para proyectar la luz en cierto ángulo degree,


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 24, 2014)

bueno amigaso ..la verdad ...que lo que dices tiene y no tiene que ver..... aca no setrata de experimentar tanto ... y no creas que delo que te hablo son solo par equipos profecionales ..setrata de que tenes que comprar lo que va y no cualquier led ...... .si vamos a los led de 5 mm  alta luminocidad tiene un angulo de unos 15 a 30 grados ..... y eso ya es mucho.......no se pone cualquier led ..... ni tampoco por mas potencia que tenga sirve ...... y el lente exterior esta bien su tamaño .... pero dicen que tiene que ser mas grande ..... porque por lo general cometen el error de colocar angulos grandes ... ..siempre ...... pero siempre en los equipos  de iluminacion ..... se tiene que usar el menor angulo posible .... y les muestro por que ....  y cuando se refieren a angulos en las demostraciones te indican a que angulo tenes la imagen de la luz o punto definida ..o sea la resultante ....cuando el tamaño no permite colocar muchos ... se los incina para que apunten al centro del segundio lente ...ese es el truco.... pero por mas que pongas 10w ...y su lente tenga un angulo demaciado grande aprovechas a lo sumo unos 5w como mucho.... y asi no rinde .....y esto se aplica en todos los casos ...comercial o casero .... PD : las empresas de iluminacion profecional .... usan los led de potencia comunes ..... con angulos comerciales ...... es un mito eso que usan un tipo especial ...... usan lo que se tiene que usar nada mas ..y como veras se consigue...


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 24, 2014)

ocodelafonola Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, en mi caso si me gusta experimentar porque no se del tema, ya tu que eres un experto puedes darte el lujo de realizar tus proyectos mas solidos, como veras hasta ahora empiezo a realizar mis primeras luces caseras, estoy apenas aprendiendo a realizar los gabinetes, esto de realizar luces se aprende poco a poco.

Ten en cuenta que yo no estoy armando luces con colimadores ni con led de 10w solo di mi opinión que seria mas factible armar la monster duo con led de 1w mas no con led de 10w, mas sin embargo en ello te hayo la razón no se puede colocar cualquier led y mucho mas si este tiene muchos grados de ángulo, en ello no te estoy llevando la contraria, la imagen la entiendo bien gracias por la explicación se aprende mucho y a @djsound le va servir mucho ya que el es que quiere clonar esta luz usando led de alta potencia

Lo poco que entiendo lo voy aplicando como decir que para un reflector usar led de alta potencia + colimador va súper bien, porque ahí si se debe aplicar grandes ángulos, en cambio para poder tener algo aceptable en luces con efectos y de proyección led como estilo moonflower, hay que tener muy en cuenta muchas cosas desde el angulo del led, distancia, lente, lumens, voltaje y sobre todo saber algo del tema, pero como te lo comente también... no se si lo leíste, esos led de alta potencia + colimadores son excelentes para proyectar figuras con gobos mas no para proyectar rayos directos, bueno lo digo porque tengo luces comerciales que usa esta configuración.

La verdad cada persona usa lo que tiene a la mano, de acuerdo a su presupuesto y conocimiento, en mi caso voy aprendiendo y experimentando, se lo básico respecto a óptica así que me toca ir estudiando el tema mas afondo no soy de los que pone led a lo loco, si me encamino a algún proyecto lo estudio a fondo y a la vez voy experimentado.

Nota: No te lo tomes a mal...que por cierto cuando escribes en bloque y sin signos de puntuación con solo puntos suspensivos.....queda la idea en TO BE CONTINUED y se pierde la idea principal de lo que dices , mas sin embargo gracias por tomarte la molestia de explicar la proyección de un ángulo con lente plano convexo hacia un lente convergente, solo ten en cuenta que el ángulo de un colimador plano convexo debe estar muy cerca del led, para que este se proyecte de forma lineal decreciendo su angulo, el led debe tener cierto ángulo para abarcar el diámetro del colimador, y su distancia debe estar enfocada respecto al ángulo de emisión, para tener el punto focal menor hacia el lente convergente, creo que es lo que quiere lograr @djsound.


----------



## djwash (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola, creo que le estan dando muchas vueltas al asunto y casi discutiendo con teoria y se estan olvidando que al haber una variable en la ecuación para armar equipos de luces caseros, la cual es la/s lente/s de salida que consigamos para poner en nuestros equipos, las soluciones las van a encontrar en la practica de cada uno porque aca todos podemos estar usando lentes diferentes. Con esto no digo que la teoria sea mejor que la practica ni viceversa, me refiero a que para clonar un equipo tienen que usar preferentemente los mismos led como dice Yetrox con su lente colimador (si lleva) y buscar una lente de salida acorde, nada mas.

"Superar" una maquina comercial es muy simple, casi sin querer lo van a hacer, todas las replicas que hago alumbran mas que las originales. Pero no se vallan con la experimentacion por las ramas, las tienen que hacer fisica y opticamente lo mas parecidas posible a la original, suficiente tienen para aprender probando y probando una y otra lente. Denle mas bola a la parte electronica.


Tambien creo, y no se lo tomen a mal, que vallan a un local de led o visiten alguna pagina para ver todo lo relacionado con ellos, todos los tipos de led que vienen, las lentes, los disipadores, la potencia que disipan y la corriente de uso, etc, asi como se los muestra locodelafonola en imagenes hay mas todavia.

Lo digo porque veo que tienen asumidos algunos conceptos errados, cosas basicas que o se estan olvidando o no han leido el tema o al menos el datasheet de los led que usan, no lo voy a explicar porque ya lo hice antes con texto e imagenes de mis proyectos, y porque veo que a locodelafonola no le estan prestando mucha atencion.


----------



## djsound (Jul 25, 2014)

Bueno, primero gracias a todos por los aportes, a Locodelafonola, por su sabiduría "MAESTRO SAMURAY" un duro en esto de las luces, y a Yetrox por la Practica "MESTRO DIY", ... yo creo que la teoría es muy importante pero como para hacer luces que uno vaya a comercializar de manera profesional, una de las cosas que me gusto de este foro es ver que lo que describen lo hacen, ese soy yo, y no le doy tanto papel a la vaina, me gusta a la prueba y el error, así se me quemen los leds (aunque soy muy precavido), yo quiero hacer algo similar a la MONSTER DUO, pero no al pie de la letra, para eso me la compro y ya.

Compre leds de 1w y realice las pruebas... muy bonito, buen chorro de luz, y lo probé con las lupas de medio pelo que tengo, y me gusta el efecto.

Paso a seguir.... seguiré el consejo y análisis de YETROX y le pongo 9 leds a cada tunel y sale pa pintura, si al verlas en acción no me gusta, le monto los de 10w y sale también pa pintura... yo no soy nada técnico, ya lo mencione en este foro... solo veo lo que hacen los demás, lo pongo en practica y ya.

Nada mes placentero que ver las luces y saber que yo fui capaz de hacerlo, con la ayuda de todos los aportes de FOROS DE ELECTRONICA. 

Al terminar subo fotos, por ahora gracias a todos los Maestros del foro.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 25, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Bueno, primero gracias a todos por los aportes, a Locodelafonola, por su sabiduría "MAESTRO SAMURAY" un duro en esto de las luces, y a Yetrox por la Practica "MESTRO DIY", ... yo creo que la teoría es muy importante pero como para hacer luces que uno vaya a comercializar de manera profesional, una de las cosas que me gusto de este foro es ver que lo que describen lo hacen, ese soy yo, y no le doy tanto papel a la vaina, me gusta a la prueba y el error, así se me quemen los leds (aunque soy muy precavido), yo quiero hacer algo similar a la MONSTER DUO, pero no al pie de la letra, para eso me la compro y ya.
> 
> Compre leds de 1w y realice las pruebas... muy bonito, buen chorro de luz, y lo probé con las lupas de medio pelo que tengo, y me gusta el efecto.
> 
> ...


 
@djsound pues que súper que hayas puesto en practica con los led de 1W, a mi también me gusta experimentar y pues de ahí se aprende mucho probando y probando, si se cometen errores pues que sean bienvenidos  de estos mismos son de los que mas uno aprende

No te preocupes por las perdidas de los Lumens con respecto al ángulo de emisión, yo he realizado muchas pruebas tanto practicas como teóricas. Un ejemplo el led de 1W tiene 120LM, digamos que con algunas perdidas aproximadamente tendrás 90LM, cuando este se proyecte hacia el lente o lupa multiplica o el aumento es 1x3, se puede calcular y saber cuanto es el aumento 1/f = (1/Do) + (1/Di), pero con una lupa china se resuelve todo , los 90 lumens serán multiplicados por 3 cuando estos crucen por el lente serian 270 Lumens, y la potencia de un lente es la inversa de su distancia focal, como veras tiene mas del doble de lo que proyecta el LED.

Tienes toda la razón si estas luces fueran para venderlas tocaría aplicar mucho conocimiento, pero como son caseritas o DIY en mi caso es un Hobby y se entretiene uno mucho jugando con la Luz 

Esperamos foticos avances o lo que tengas, me interesa mucho verla en acción, te quería hacer una pregunta?? El ángulo frontal del gabinete donde van posicionados los 2 lentes, mas o menos de cuanto lo dejaste de 30º o 35º me interesa mucho ese dato, sea que lo tengas en cm, en grados


----------



## djsound (Jul 26, 2014)

Gracias Yetrox, estoy muy ansioso ando probando como loco, mira que mi papa se encontró hace un año unos lentes que pertenecían a un proyector viejo rgb de tv como el de la foto, y por cada salida, tiene 2 lentes, uno de plástico y uno de vidrio, el de plástico es cóncavo
 y el de vidrio es como un lente colimador, no se como se llamen, pero es convexo por un lado y plano por el otro, y vieras como hace reflejar el de vidrio el led de 1w , sigo haciendo pruebas....
Te dejo la foto con las medidas, de la caja, y respecto al angulo, lo medí con un transportador de angulos, colocandolo en el pequeñito frontal que esta en el medio de los dos reflectores y me dio 20 grados, no le hagas caso al 10 que coloque en la foto, me equivoque jejeje, 20 grados es el angulo respecto a ese frontal.
Sigo en mis pruebas y en la semana comienzo a ensamblar todo.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 26, 2014)

@djsound Pues tu padre se encontró una buena joya creo que es un Sony VPH-1040Q de 1998
, esos lentes para esos proyectores eran muy pero muy buenos, y para el fin que le estas dando deben dar una excelente potencia envidiable 

Muchas gracias por las medidas de tu clon, eso pensé que estarían entre los 20º y 35º, estoy sacando los planos completos de la Monster de 18 Led 9 led por proyector, a ver si me animo a armarla, por lo que estaba pensando en armar primero la Dual Gem, la Tri Gem y la Réflex, bueno cuando tenga buenos avances los comparto, nuevamente muchas gracias por las medidas, aquí una imagen de como salen los rayos de la Monster Duo como para animarse mas a construirla


----------



## djwash (Jul 26, 2014)

Yetrox, el angulo de inclinacion del frente lo tenes que hacer segun los lentes que uses, con algunos la proyeccion ocupa un area muy chica y con otros una mas grande, en el primer caso puede ser incomodo que las salidas apunten a lugares muy separados, en el segundo caso tambien puede resultar incomodo que se superpongan. Te sugiero probar antes de fabricar para definir el angulo de inclinacion del frente.

Saludos.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 27, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Yetrox, el angulo de inclinacion del frente lo tenes que hacer segun los lentes que uses, con algunos la proyeccion ocupa un area muy chica y con otros una mas grande, en el primer caso puede ser incomodo que las salidas apunten a lugares muy separados, en el segundo caso tambien puede resultar incomodo que se superpongan. Te sugiero probar antes de fabricar para definir el angulo de inclinacion del frente.
> 
> Saludos.


 
@djwash si en ello estaba pensando mas en los tipos de lentes y también en el área del plano de proyección, porque si hay muchos grados frontales en un salón pequeño, quedaran muy separados y eso si no gusta, eso si dependencia a donde quiero proyectar y a que distancia, por ello preguntaba ese ángulo, pero eso ya lo resolví y teniendo en cuenta el tipo de lente como tu dices, muchas gracias por tu gran consejo se ve que tienes bastante experiencia en el tema, y de todo lo que has realizado y compartido he aprendido mucho aquí en el foro.


----------



## djsound (Jul 27, 2014)

Es cierto dj wash, cuando diseñe la mia le di ese angulo, ya que yo primero la hice en una caja de carton para buscar que los rayos de los espejos no se cruzaran tanto en la proyección, no se como me funcionara con los leds y con los nuevos lentes que le voy a colocar, de todas formas ese panel delantero esta puesto como pieza individual, y si me toca cerrarlo va a ser sencillo, ya que ese pequeño espacio que tiene que era donde tenia el bulbo halogeno, me da la oportunidad de cerrar el angulo.

Una pregunta para Yetrox, en el modelo de mi duo antiguo los espejos los monte en una especie de platos cóncavos de aluminio que los saque de dos cucharones para freír como los de la foto, tu crees que seria bien montar los leds en cada plato de esos, para que me de el angulo de reflexion?, o sera mejor montarlos en un disipador plano? lo pregunto ya que voy a utilizar el lente plano convexo, con la parte plana apuntando hacia afuera, ya que así me dio en la prueba el mejor efecto, solo lo ensaye con un led.

Los leds ya traen un pequeño disipador.


----------



## djwash (Jul 27, 2014)

djsound, espero que no estes confundiendo el PCB de aluminio con un disipador ya que NO lo es, viene de aluminio para posibilitar la transferencia de calor desde el diodo al disipador, digo, porque vi en uno de tus montajes que colocaste un led de 10W sobre un perfil de aluminio que dudo pueda disipar correctamente la potencia disipada por semejante led. En mis montajes con led de potencia para los de 10W uso un disipador de procesador de pc socket 775, que es, grande. Nunca le debe faltar refrigeracion a un led.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 27, 2014)

@djsound, Que buena idea para montar varios espejos de 1cm x 1cm y direccionarlos con esos utencilios de cocina, para unas Moonflower de espejos los cóncavos los hice con unos de estos su ángulo es muy bueno:





Son para reflectores de punto vienen muy resistentes y dan un buen color

En cuento a tu pregunta bueno compraste los estrella, esos ocupan mas espacio y su ángulo es como de 140º, lo cual tienes que en lo posible redireccionarlos al lente con un ligero ángulo para que aproveches gran parte de la emisión de luz, porque si los montan en un disipador plano, gran parte de lumens se perderán y estos hay que montarlos en un buen disipador.

Estos si se pueden colocar planos cuando el lente es suficiente grande o hay varios lentes, como la Vértigo, como las Ball y muchas mas que se requiere que llegue luz a todos los rincones, como solo tienes un solo lente y este es pequeño seria viable que usaras algún tipo de alineador parabólico o algo que te permita dar cierto ángulo para cada led, eso si con su respectivo disipador, grasa siliconada y que queden bien fijos para que la transferencia de calor sea pareja.






También puedes realizar un nonágono ya que vas a sus 9 led por lente cierto, este puedes realizarle aletas abrirlas o cerrarlas con el ángulo que mas conveniente, eso si con su respectivo disipador porque estos a cierto tiempo calientan bastante, este disipador protege y a larga su vida útil igual que un transistor de potencia, y así poder ubicar los led de manera concéntrica, como dicen por ahí hay que probar de todo con lo que se tenga a la mano.


Nota: En cuanto a los disipadores puedes usar los mismos que se usan para impulsores transistorados por ejemplo, si haces el nonágono en aluminio te va a quedar muy PRO y si le sumas 1 Fan para cada nonágono no te va a dar ningún problema, si necesitas una figura guía de como hacerlo te colaboro.


----------



## djsound (Jul 27, 2014)

Bueno, djwash me dejas con muchas incógnitas o dudas.... los led de 10 w los coloque tal cual los vez, montados sobre una platina de 3 milimetros de grosor, 2 cms de ancho y 15 cmts de largo,  y créeme mas de una hora continua funcionando, y apenas calientan, como referencia pongo que se puede tocar el perfil con los dedos, y uno no se quema ni un poquito, dejo la foto.

Utilizo una fuente swichada de 9 voltios 800 mA y limito con una resistencia de 47 ohmios el color rojo... estaré haciendo algo mal?, osea me refiero que esta bajita la fuente y por eso no calientan, que se puede traducir en que no esta dando toda su potencia total?, aunque la luminosidad esta muy buena en acción me base en la datashet que dejo también.





fotos del voltaje.



Yetrox Quede como perdido con el disipador, pongo una foto y usted me dirá si esto es valido?, solo tengo 3 led por ahora, pero la idea es tres filas de 3 en la primera irían...rojo verde y azul, en la segunda, blanco ambar y blanco, y en la tercera azul verde y rojo, que es la configuración que tiene el MONSTER DUO, lo analice con el video a baja velocidad y viendo la proyección en el suelo.

Ese es el cucharon es de aluminio, obviamente con grasita disipadora y tornillitos, y sujeto a una disipador de 12 x 8 con aletas por medio de un tornillo central.

Se me ocurre así por facilidad.

Ha! y dejo foto de mi lente, que era del proyector, bueno tengo los 3.


----------



## djwash (Jul 27, 2014)

Vos mismo te estas respondiendo ahora que te planté la duda jaja, por eso les dije antes (aunque pudo sonar mala onda) que deberian investigar un poco mas sobre led y darle mas bola a la parte electronica.


La disipacion es pobre para la que deberia tener esos led de 10W, al mismo tiempo vos le estas dando de comer muy poco por lo que calientan poco y no dan toda su intensidad luminica. Lo bueno e interesante de los led es que al darle menos corriente no disminuye tanto la luz que entregan.

De todos modos la disipacion pobre es algo que no se puede dejar pasar al trabajar con led ya que estos se pueden embalar termicamente y terminar quemandose o acortando drasticamente si vida util.

La fuente que deberias usar es de 12V a 2A, limitar con resistencia no es la mejor manera pero es aceptable siempre que uses una fuente SMPS y una resistencia por cada color de cada led. El valor de la resistencia en ohm y watts se calcula en base a las caracteristicas electricas de cada color y al voltaje de la fuente, si queres darle menos corriente (para exigir menos al led por la disipacion escasa) simplemente calculas la resistencia para que le llegue menos corriente al led. Informacion sobre eso hay mucho en el foro.



PD: No me convence eso que queres hacer con el colador, no te va a disipar correctamente a los led, ni si quiera tiene un buen contacto con el led. Mejor tomate el trabajo de cortar el disipador que tenes abajo o compra los mini disipadores para esos led y los pones sobre el colador para que tengan la forma o buscas la forma de sujetarlos todos juntos de esa forma.


----------



## djsound (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok, entonces si esta bien así como esta. así la dejare, me da buena potencia de luz, y no los acabo rápido, me duran mas.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 27, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Bueno, djwash me dejas con muchas incógnitas o dudas.... los led de 10 w los coloque tal cual los vez, montados sobre una platina de 3 milimetros de grosor, 2 cms de ancho y 15 cmts de largo, y créeme mas de una hora continua funcionando, y apenas calientan, como referencia pongo que se puede tocar el perfil con los dedos, y uno no se quema ni un poquito, dejo la foto.
> 
> Utilizo una fuente swichada de 9 voltios 800 mA y limito con una resistencia de 47 ohmios el color rojo... estaré haciendo algo mal?, osea me refiero que esta bajita la fuente y por eso no calientan, que se puede traducir en que no esta dando toda su potencia total?, aunque la luminosidad esta muy buena en acción me base en la datashet que dejo también.
> 
> ...


 
@djsound Lo que dicen es muy acertado, para 10W hay que colocarle buen disipador, no tan exagerado ya que solo son 10W, pero si quiere uno que tenga larga vida hay que implementarlo también con un buen Driver, ojala con 1 o 3 reguladores LM317 y una buena fuente, pero eso ya depende de la astucia y el presupuesto. 

Si me imaginaba algo de como lo ibas a implementar, te voy a dar un pequeño consejo, se ve bien así, pero como quieres empotrar el disipador no es muy viable, mejor es que el disipador abarque varias zonas del cucharon no solo el centro, porque te lo digo...así como esta la buena disipación solo iría al centro, y dejarías volando la propia disipación requerida para los demás LED.

Si colocaras ciertos disipadores en las zonas requeridas te iría súper bien, porque la parte plana del led necesita quedar bien firme, para que su disipación sea pareja, de lo contrario el led empezaría a calentarse y hasta ahí llegaría su vida útil.

Cuantos Led vas a empotrar por cada cucharon??


----------



## djsound (Jul 27, 2014)

Bueno, fotos de las pruebas en la caja con un solo led, colocando los lentes de diversas formas, definitivamente toca darle ángulos de acuerdo a la posición, la idea es colocar 9 leds por cucharon...este led lo tengo funcionando con una fuente de 12v 2A con un driver 317 a su salida y una resistencia en el regulador de 10 ohmios, lo único que se calienta es el regulador, el led no da casi temperatura, que opinan?, a mi me encanto el efecto, se parece mucho a la monster duo.

La antepenultima foto la 1814, esa fue la configuración que mas me gusto, es el lente plano convexo , con lo plano hacia el led, osea hacia adentro.

Lo probé como 37 miinutos y el led no calento casi nada, voy a comprar los otros leds y los montare en el cucharon, 9 en hileras de 3 y miro haber como se porta la temperatura, o sino a buscar otra forma, donde no me toque comprar disipadores, algo me suena la platina de aluminio dobladita y puesta en el disipador para cada led.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 28, 2014)

@djsound Ese Rayo como se ve es realmente espectacular es muy similar al efecto que la Monster, pues no debe calentarse porque le pusiste un buen disipador, si mantienes así el voltaje regulado y con un poco menos de corriente duran mucho mas los LED.

Ya empecé a construir la mía, pero voy a usar Led de 3W RGB prácticamente el mismo Led de 1W x 3, también le voy a implementar un pequeño cilindro en aluminio de cierto diámetro para cerrar mas el ángulo de emisión, así saldrá mas lineal el rayo.

Con los RGB le saco los 5 colores puros y demás gamas que serian hasta 16M y claro que tendré muy en cuenta el Datasheet del RGB incluyendo la disipación del mismo.







Como son prácticamente 9 Rayos por proyector con 3 RGB con un ángulo de 120º será suficiente para cada lente, pero también estoy pensando en darle un efecto con movimiento, eso seria la mejora para esta Monster Duo, los RGB estarían posicionados de forma triangular con cierto ángulo y direccionados al lente, ya los cotice y los consigo muy económicos hoy me pondré en la tarea a ver que tal van, porque también con los de 1W individual sin pre-disipador van muy bien y se pueden ubicar mejor


----------



## djsound (Jul 28, 2014)

Yetrox parece que me hubieras leído el pensamiento... recuerdas que yo iba a colocar rgb de 10w inicialmente?, hoy en la tarde voy a comprar los led y tenia en mente los rgb de 1 o 3 o 5 w los que se consigan, por que precisamente esa vez te plantie sobre la ventaja de combinar colores, aunque solo había pensado poner solo 4, pero al probar con estos pequeñines, que finalmente me gusto, también tenia planeado los rgb...!

Que te animo hacer la tuya.... jejeje ver la mia? anoche me divertí de lo lindo, probando de todo, solo se me daño un led blanco y gaste un huevo de humo. jejejeje

Tengo pensado hacer una prueba montando todos los leds en plano, ya que note que si lo corria un centímetro hacia la derecha o izquierda, el haz se corria lo suficiente y quedaba separado y bien proyectado, no se si me explique,,, osea , al correr el led un centímetro en el aparato, en la pared se corría mas de 10cm y no me distorsionaba nada el haz.... ya con los leds totales realizare la prueba colocando como siempre lo he dicho, 3 hileras de 3 a manera de un cubo rubick.

Veremos que pasa.

Por ahora un vistazo a esto...uff estos manes se fajan unos efectos del carajo... yo creo y me atrevería a decir que desplazaron a CHAUVET... que mandaba la parada, que tal?


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 28, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Yetrox parece que me hubieras leído el pensamiento... recuerdas que yo iba a colocar rgb de 10w inicialmente?, hoy en la tarde voy a comprar los led y tenia en mente los rgb de 1 o 3 o 5 w los que se consigan, por que precisamente esa vez te plantie sobre la ventaja de combinar colores, aunque solo había pensado poner solo 4, pero al probar con estos pequeñines, que finalmente me gusto, también tenia planeado los rgb...!
> 
> Que te animo hacer la tuya.... jejeje ver la mia? anoche me divertí de lo lindo, probando de todo, solo se me daño un led blanco y gaste un huevo de humo. jejejeje
> 
> ...


 
@djsound Pues en parte si porque ya había pensado hacer la Dual Gem pero el gabinete me parecía regular, pero cuando vos subiste el video en comentarios pasados la Monster Duo Led, me gusto mucho el gabinete y empecé a maquinar de como podría construirla a bajo costo y con buen efecto, porque una buena Luz se puede realizar con buen material pero eso como que sube el costo y para esa gracia me la compro






He pensado en desarrollarla de varias maneras:

1. Con 18 Led de 1W de 5 colores como la original Monster.
2. Con 3 Led RGB de 3W formando un triangulo y otro RGB en el centro.
3. Con 2 gobos de 9 perforaciones ocho concéntricas y una en el centro.

Este ultimo cada proyector manejaría 1 solo RGB entre 5W a 9W según lo que se requiera, cada perforación tiene 9mm y el diámetro del gobo tiene 5.5cm.

Pruebas realizadas:

1. Con los led de 1W dan buen efecto, pero al direccionarlos al lente para obtener buena luz, la figura concéntrica de este mismo se distorsiona un poco 

2. Con los 3 RGB pasa algo similar como con los led de 1W a pesar que son pocos RGB, hay que cerrarles el ángulo de emisión para que den un efecto focal un poco lineal, pero se deforma un poco estilo ovalo de cada rayo así que no me gusto eso.

Si vas a realizarlo con el RGB de 10W te van dar un efecto tipo reflector de punto con el lente plano convexo con la parte plana hacia afuera, pero no como el rayo del Monster, y habría que montarle varios para que haya buenos rayos algo que no creo que sea muy viable, aumentaría mucho los costos, mas elementos, drivers y demas, se pierde muchos lumens, no no eso en mi caso no me convence.

3. Con el Monster Gobo como lo he bautizado que dejo una imagen para que te des cuenta como lo corte, con tan solo poner un led RGB de 5W de esos bombillos con control remoto, pues vaya que buena luz y efecto me ha dado y sin necesidad de usar lente colimador para el led, todo el ángulo cubre el gobo.

Conclusión lo Mejor es con 2 Gobos y Led de 5W a 9W sale muy económica y el efecto es fantástico, si las perforaciones son de 12mm el efecto será de 12cm focal por cada rayo, con rayos combinados de diferentes colores y gamas muy similares a esta Luz que dejo, estos usan un colimador plano convexo de 10º que da un efecto de reflector de punto, la parte plana del lente va hacia afuera.






 

La distancia de 150cm cada perforación de 9mm se multiplica y queda cada rayo de 9cm, lo que me ha gustado un monton, después subo las foticos del rayo ya que se me acabo el liquido de la cámara 

Si esa Luz Vortex 1200 ya la había visto, da un buen efecto ya que el proyector frontal gira al igual que el interno que son 3 cóncavos con espejos igual que la Moonflower pero x 3.



Me ha gustado estas luces Tienen un efecto fantástico y la de dual Head esta muy buena


----------



## djsound (Jul 28, 2014)

Huy muy interesante tu efecto de gobo.... lo probare pero no para esta.... que te perece haber quien la termina primero.. ? jejeje, no mentiras.

Por ahora ahí voy haciéndole, subiré fotos del progreso... y nuevamente gracias por tooooodos los aportes.

Saludos desde COLOMBIA, y Si era gol de YEPES!


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 28, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Huy muy interesante tu efecto de gobo.... lo probare pero no para esta.... que te perece haber quien la termina primero.. ? jejeje, no mentiras.
> 
> Por ahora ahí voy haciéndole, subiré fotos del progreso... y nuevamente gracias por tooooodos los aportes.
> 
> Saludos desde COLOMBIA, y Si era gol de YEPES!


 

@djsound Pues estoy terminando primero la Tri Gem y asi mismo me voy de lleno con las Monster, en cuento a la Tri Gem estoy pensando en no hacerla como esta la original, mas bien con un pequeño gobo de 36 rayos que con los viejos espejos clásicos, por dentro de la Tri Gem es prácticamente a la Sparkle de este video:





 
También estuve mirando la Monster Beam y el efecto es idéntico a la Monster duo y porque usa Led de 1W x 25 sin Pre-disipador que se dejan mejor acomodar mejor, los led de 1W con predisipador estrella ocupan mas espacio, por ello te dará algo lio pero se resuelve fácil, es solo desmontarlos y montarlos en un pcb normal, luego hacerle una perforación circular para cada led y que acoplen bien en el aluminio así quedan bien firmes, así como coloca todos los led en una sola placa, pero creo que esta en una PCB de Aluminio, bueno el efecto es mas de la MoonFlower





 




 



*ESO NO FUE un GOOOooooOOOoooL FUE un GOLAZOOOOOOO....*​


----------



## djsound (Jul 28, 2014)

houuuu ya se cual es mi siguiente proyecto... yo tengo un lente de esos plásticos de hoja tamaño carta, que una vez me tumbaron y compre disque para convertir mi tv antiguo en un proyector de cine.... lo bueno de guardar chucherias jiji, y también tenia pensado montar los led en pcb de aluminio. 

Yetrox... Esos videos estan muy buenos... que bien que se revelen los "top secrets" de las luces, que tan caras que llegan acá a Colombia... de donde es YEPES, el autor del GOL anulado.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 28, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> houuuu ya se cual es mi siguiente proyecto... yo tengo un lente de esos plásticos de hoja tamaño carta, que una vez me tumbaron y compre disque para convertir mi tv antiguo en un proyector de cine.... lo bueno de guardar chucherias jiji, y también tenia pensado montar los led en pcb de aluminio.
> 
> Yetrox... Esos videos estan muy buenos... que bien que se revelen los "top secrets" de las luces, que tan caras que llegan acá a Colombia... de donde es YEPES, el autor del GOL anulado.


 

@djsound Si ya se cuales son esos famosos lentes, pero ya vez en un futuro se le puede dar un buen uso

Pues en eso me la paso buscando videos, imágenes y mil cosas para ver ciertas luces de mi interés, por aquí hay uno bueno de esta Quad Gem DMX:





 
La Under the Hood Fusion FX:





 
En si es solo buscar un ratico y encuentras de todo, y es como cuando descubres el truco del mago se acaba la magia, como veras  las luces comerciales en si solo son pura caja jajaja.


----------



## djsound (Jul 28, 2014)

Esos si ya me los había visto los UNDER de ADJ, todos todos, bueno men, le cuento, que ya realice las ultimas pruebas, y comprobé que no necesito ángulos en los leds, monte un led rojo al pie del azul y el resultado es idéntico a la monster, fotos fotos... para mi, no hay necesidad de hacer mas pruebas y manitos al resultado final... primero pintar la cajita y esas cosas.. ponerla linda, segundo montar los leds en el disipador por cada tunel, y listo, de  electrónica... voy a utilizar arduino para el control creando secuencias, efectos strober. PWM, dimer, combinación de colores etc... no conseguí leds rgb acá en Bogota, los voy a dejar al pie de la letra de la MONSTER DUO...realmente no crei que la fuera clonar lo mas parecida posible... solo le haría falta un DMX que por ahora no necesito.

Y no voy a quitarle los pre disipadores, no le veo la necesidad, la distancia entre rayo y rayo esta bien.

Un poquito de desorden en las pruebas.... y mis anteriores proyectos todos a led.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 28, 2014)

hola gente .....  bueno ..los estoy leyendo ... esta bien que esperimenten ..... y busquen los mejores resultados pero no entiendo la actitud ...... o sea si vamos al caso de djsound  que mostro la hoja de datos  ........ Ver el archivo adjunto 114696  lo remarque con un circulo rojo....alli se nota bien claro ....... que el led tiene 160 grados ...  





Yetrox dijo:


> Ya empecé a construir la mía, pero voy a usar Led de 3W RGB prácticamente el mismo Led de 1W x 3, también le voy a implementar un pequeño cilindro en aluminio de cierto diámetro para cerrar mas el ángulo de emisión, así saldrá mas lineal el rayo.
> 
> Como son prácticamente 9 Rayos por proyector con 3 RGB con un ángulo de 120º será suficiente para cada lente,


 tambien al amigo Yetrox ........ nombra anteriomente ..que los led tiene 120 grados.. y encima piensa poner un tubo para que la luz ...... no se disperce.... !!!!!! chicos los fotones no tienen direccion ¡¡¡¡¡ ( a menos que tenga una cavidad resonante como los laser ) ..... entonces si .... los fotones estan en cadena y direccion..... ahora sino los compraron....y los tiene que comprar ..... ¿¿¿¿¿ porque no buscan o consiguen angulos mas pequenos ?????? en esta direccion del foro .... DJWASH lo explica magistralmente ...y es de la persona que aprendi .... y tambien de AQUILESLOR  ..... que es una persona que se dedica a la docencia ......... y de optica mecanica sabe un monton .... y si achican los angulos lo pueden colocar en un dicipador plano como lo hizo DJWASH por aca   _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/816940/ _Ver el archivo adjunto 46160 y por aca explica como trabajan los angulos ...en una forma grafica ....... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/839605/ _........ fijencen en uno de los ultimos videos ...... que el equipo lo desarman y encienden los led ..... que no se nota que la luz se disperce....... yo les cuento que esos led yo lo tengo que conseguir en la capital del pais ...... a unos 1200KM ...... porque donde yo vivo  ..... !!!!!! no los conocen ¡¡¡¡ ....asi que entre comprar led par iluminacion ambiente y led para aplicacion industrial ...... y se cae de maduro  cual elijo ..en cuanto al costo ..... aca es menor ...... o hay muy poca diferecia ......sisceramente no veo el centido de usar esos led ..... que aparte por las perdidas de luz rinden menos dela mitad ..y si a eso le suman una alimentacion menor ..... terminan con una potencia  equivalente a unos 5 o 6 led de 5mm ..... y aclaro ....que hace casi dos años que empeze a estudiar electronica .... y aca todos lo saben que gracias al foro...siguo aprendiendo mas cada dia .... el secreto es .... que me leo todo ..y no soy soberbio ...... aprendo de los que mas saben .......  y doy gracias a todos ellos ...... juan


----------



## djsound (Jul 28, 2014)

La teoría es buena, por que es la exactitud de los hechos, pero la practica es la verdadera acción de los hechos...a propósito de acción había una serie acá en COLOMBIA hace muchos años llamada "The Hunter" el Cazador y cerraba siempre con una frase... "FUNCIONA PARA MI", se que no sigo la norma de la teoría, pero entre error y error...Funciona par mi, se ve bien el efecto....

Gracias Locodelafonola por toda esa cátedra de led, pero pues por ahora solo esto tengo.

Solo subo estos avances, con animo de que otro también tenga alguna base, pero si esta mal, ya que no es acorde con la teoría real, solo dejare hasta ahí, puesto que no estaría bien proporcionar datos que no funcionan.

Si ya todo esta escrito, para que seguir probando.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 29, 2014)

hola amigo .. djsound.. bueno en realidad que te  burles de mi .... no me importa ( ya estoy acostumbrado) ..... pero tengo el deber de alclarar las cosas ... para los que entran nuevos en el post .... y quieren aprender esto ... y si prestas atencion ...no hago referencia a nada mio ..ni doy  "catedras sobre  led " ..... porque soy un simple aprendiz .... (con un gran faltante de neuronas )  jajajajajajajajaja .... yo escasamente pude estudiar el secundario (perito mercantil ) ...... y recien a los 52 años empeze con la electronica .... entonces no te pido respeto para mi .......... ¡¡¡¡¡ eso no !!!! .... sino para los que vienen ..... y los que estan aportando algo .....  como DJWASH y AQUILESLOR.. que en ese caso uno vive de esto ...y el otro tiene colgado un diploma univercitario en la pared .....si vamos al caso "eso" podria andar con una vela tambien... pero que fucione no quiere decir que este bien ...ni que sea lo correcto ...... porque estas aceverando ...... algo que ya lo demostraron en este post ..... mucho ...muchisimo antes de que yo estuviera ......  y si se fijan en los dos mensajes que escribi ... doy referencia de ellos ..... no de mi ......  si no de lo que enceñan ellos ..... entonces no le faltes el respeto ...... con tu .... necedad ....  soberbia  ... e ignoracia ..... reconoce que esta mal .....funciona  ... sip ..... eso esta claro ... pero no como debe ser .... imaginate .... si tuviera toda la potencia del led .... y no unos pocos miliwats ........ y escasos lumenes ..... juan ....... PD: escribo con el raton ..... es copy / paste .... por que la placa madre de mi compu esta rota ..... (hace años ) ..... y es la unica forma ... aca todos lo saben


----------



## djsound (Jul 29, 2014)

Lo SIENTO...... si le falte el respeto a alguien, me excuso. si ofendí a alguien ... me excuso, perdón por mi ignorancia, por mi necedad y soberbia, quedo altamente agradecido a todos y seguiré mi camino, yo solo estaba de paso por acá, y no encaje... GRACIAS!


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 29, 2014)

@locodelafonola Si lo que dices es muy entendible y agradezco mucho tus consejos, lo que pasa es que solo se esta lanzando teorías, pensar poner un pequeño cilindro reflector a realizarlo hay mucho trecho, ni siquiera he realizado el gabinete, como te comento solo se esta lanzando algunas pequeñas teorías algunas erróneas otras muy acertadas.

Si leíste un comentario que realice de ciertas pruebas, la conclusión fue que mejor YOOOO la realizo con un Gobo, solo hice ciertas pruebas y me dieron lo que buscaba, así que eso del pequeño cilindro tipo espejo en su interior pero eso quedo en la historia

El caso es que aun estoy con la Tri Gem, algo que subí videos muy acertados de como trabaja y como se ven en su interior, ya cuando me meta de lleno con la Monster Duo les comparto mis avances, eso si es que la realizo

Mira los angulos en mi caso los tengo muy en cuenta, tengo muy en cuenta su Datasheet, también tengo muy en cuenta no solo lo que hay en el Foro, si no todo lo relacionado con luces, me gusta investigar mucho y sobre todo aprender de este tema.


Se que tu tienes mucho conocimiento y cuando vez que estamos en un error nos colaboras eso se te agradece mucho, se que aquí hay muchas personas que saben mucho del tema y hasta tendrán sus Maestrías en Óptica, el caso es como yo ya lo había comentado no tengo mucho conocimiento en luces, óptica o led, pero no quiere decir que sea un total Novato en Electrónica, porque en otras ramas tengo mis conocimientos solidos, que en el Foro si se del tema colaboro también, si la persona carece del conocimiento trato de guiarle mas no criticarle, tampoco sacarle a relucir sus errores, mas bien trato de darle un consejo con hechos mas no solo con palabras.

De eso estamos tratando de aprender de como se comporta un Led de potencia, cual es su emisión de luz en Lumens, cuales son los mejores ángulos para aplicarlos a las diferentes luces, todo esos ustedes si ya lo han comprobado llevan días y noches, meses años en ello, en mi caso aun no mucho , apenas algo básico que he podido experimentar por mi propia cuenta, es muy valido lo que dicen las demás personas que saben mucho del tema, que tomo mucho consejos, experiencias y los voy aplicando, pero también me gusta sacar mis propias conclusiones, como ya lo dije las luces que apenas estoy realizando son un Hobby 

Gracias por tu gran colaboración en mi caso yo te agradezco mucho, también he aprendido mucho en el Foro, pero respecto a luces que en si es mas por el lado de la óptica y cosas así voy poco a poco, en la electrónica en ello si tengo mi conocimiento, pero uno nunca termina de aprender





locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo .. djsound.. bueno en realidad que te burles de mi .... no me importa ( ya estoy acostumbrado) ..... pero tengo el deber de alclarar las cosas ... para los que entran nuevos en el post .... y quieren aprender esto ... y si prestas atencion ...no hago referencia a nada mio ..ni doy "catedras sobre led " ..... porque soy un simple aprendiz .... (con un gran faltante de neuronas ) jajajajajajajajaja .... yo escasamente pude estudiar el secundario (perito mercantil ) ...... y recien a los 52 años empeze con la electronica .... entonces no te pido respeto para mi .......... ¡¡¡¡¡ eso no !!!! .... sino para los que vienen ..... y los que estan aportando algo ..... como DJWASH y AQUILESLOR.. que en ese caso uno vive de esto ...y el otro tiene colgado un diploma univercitario en la pared .....si vamos al caso "eso" podria andar con una vela tambien... pero que fucione no quiere decir que este bien ...ni que sea lo correcto ...... porque estas aceverando ...... algo que ya lo demostraron en este post ..... mucho ...muchisimo antes de que yo estuviera ...... y si se fijan en los dos mensajes que escribi ... doy referencia de ellos ..... no de mi ...... si no de lo que enceñan ellos ..... entonces no le faltes el respeto ...... con tu .... necedad .... soberbia ... e ignoracia ..... reconoce que esta mal .....funciona ... sip ..... eso esta claro ... pero no como debe ser .... imaginate .... si tuviera toda la potencia del led .... y no unos pocos miliwats ........ y escasos lumenes ..... juan ....... PD: escribo con el raton ..... es copy / paste .... por que la placa madre de mi compu esta rota ..... (hace años ) ..... y es la unica forma ... aca todos lo saben


 
@locodelafonola No creo que DJSOUND este faltando el respeto

Solo que le gusta mas experimentar por su propia cuenta, sacar sus concluisones y si ve que le da un buen efecto, asi haya mil perdidas de luz es lo que quiere @djsound porque es su Luz, no hablo por @djsound es mas bien que veo que ese es su objetivo y eso va en cada persona y eso es muy RESPETABLE OK, en pocas palabras probando y experimentando se sacan el gusto.


Mira no lo tomes a mal pero yaaaa eso de sacar Títulos o saberes de las demás personas para demostrar quien se equivoca me parece algo muy pasado de tono, y mas que exiges disculpas por otras personas

Tu mismo lo dices hasta ahora estas empezando en la electrónica, así que debes comprender muy bien que cuando uno apenas esta incursionando en este ramos, le gusta experimentar mucho, es como decirte la bombilla ya esta inventada pero hay millones de aplicaciones para esta misma

Bueno esto ya es OFFTOPIC, sigamos con el tema y en vez de discutir por un ángulo mas bien hay es que crear y colaborar, el Foro es para todos así seamos muy novatos.


----------



## djsound (Jul 29, 2014)

Alguna recomendación para pintar la caja?,,, es galvanizada y se pela muy facil... tenia pensado tambien rehacerla en poliestileno.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 29, 2014)

@djsound Pues mira como te comente es un poco complicado manejar estas laminas por su aleación de zinc, son duras para doblar, para perforar y para pintar que ni se diga

Hay una que se llama Pintura fosfatante la conocida Wash primer, hay que realizarle una imprimación, algunos le aplican anticorrosivos normales pero no duran y se van a volar, hay que aplicar el correcto el mejor es este y color negro como tu dices sale para pintura:






Te doy un consejo mejor puedes rehacer un nuevo gabinete y mas pulido, sea en algún material que:

1. Se deje pintar fácil.
2. Se deje perforar fácil.
3. Se deje preformar o doblar fácil.

Como vas a actualizarla prácticamente toda en su interior, mejor adaptas un buen gabinete a estas mejoras , el Polietileno esta algo caro, te sale mas barato laminas de hierro como el de las luces, también podrías optar por aluminio bueno eso si va en tu presupuesto

Con este te va bien:
http://www.co.all.biz/esmalte-industrial-anticorrosivo-recol-g3751

Luego la pintas del color que quieras.






Eso si primero tenes que darle una buena lijadita para mejor adherencia y luego un buen baño con detergente.


----------



## djsound (Jul 29, 2014)

Gracias YETROX sos un vacan... si sabia lo del wash primer, tengo en mi casa uno verde para carro y se lo voy aplicar, y voy a pintar con negro mate, pa que no se vean tanto las pequeñas arrugas que tiene... por ahora no le jalo a hacer otra en lamina, no tengo tu prensa.. prestemela jejeje. había pensado en poliestileno, por que hace unos días, hice un letrero en leds, que decia LICORES... HIP, también aprendí mucho de series a 110v jejejeje y me toco comprar  un retazo de 1 metro por 80 cm que me costo solo 6 mil LUCAS, así decimos acá en Colombia, la tierra de YEPES al Billete, realmente no fue mucho, lo se doblar con una varilla y calor, y pues me ahorraría la pintura y la latoneria,  el pegante para eso es barato... pero por ahora no.. ya me decidí a renovar la vieja, yo la quiero mucho... en este momento tengo en mi mesa leds a la lata... jejejeje y estoy mirandolos y mirandolos.... tambien el vídeo para ver como es la secuencia, y ver si el micro maneja, led individual o grupos de leds, por ahora pienso en combinación serie por canal.... 9 series de 2 leds osea 2 series de cada color RGBW y una de amarillo, ya que son solo 2 leds, voy hacer pruebas haber que me da, y teniendo en cuenta, que en ningún momento pienso programar el atmega para que me enciendan todas las series al tiempo, y asi no utilizar un driver tan elevado, por ahora pienso ponerle un driver que me maneje 8 leds encendidos al mismo tiempo, los cuales estarian en conexion serie paralelo. voy haber que saco de eso... probando ando.

Por otro lado... ya bautice a mi luz como la HERMAN MONSTER DUO, ya que esta hecha de pedazos de aquí y allá, y sin mucha teoritecnica jejejejeje y tambien por que me pegue un corrientazo de P:M:

Dejo este vídeo que subieron, los MAGOS de ADJ, esos manes saben mucho, cada 8 días sacan una luz nueva... se estarán quemando rápido en sus diseños?, de todas formas del TASPU esas luces.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR8716fwLUE#t=13


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 29, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Gracias YETROX sos un vacan... si sabia lo del wash primer, tengo en mi casa uno verde para carro y se lo voy aplicar, y voy a pintar con negro mate, pa que no se vean tanto las pequeñas arrugas que tiene... por ahora no le jalo a hacer otra en lamina, no tengo tu prensa.. prestemela jejeje. había pensado en poliestileno, por que hace unos días, hice un letrero en leds, que decia LICORES... HIP, también aprendí mucho de series a 110v jejejeje y me toco comprar un retazo de 1 metro por 80 cm que me costo solo 6 mil LUCAS, así decimos acá en Colombia, la tierra de YEPES al Billete, realmente no fue mucho, lo se doblar con una varilla y calor, y pues me ahorraría la pintura y la latoneria, el pegante para eso es barato... pero por ahora no.. ya me decidí a renovar la vieja, yo la quiero mucho... en este momento tengo en mi mesa leds a la lata... jejejeje y estoy mirandolos y mirandolos.... tambien el vídeo para ver como es la secuencia, y ver si el micro maneja, led individual o grupos de leds, por ahora pienso en combinación serie por canal.... 9 series de 2 leds osea 2 series de cada color RGBW y una de amarillo, ya que son solo 2 leds, voy hacer pruebas haber que me da, y teniendo en cuenta, que en ningún momento pienso programar el atmega para que me enciendan todas las series al tiempo, y asi no utilizar un driver tan elevado, por ahora pienso ponerle un driver que me maneje 8 leds encendidos al mismo tiempo, los cuales estarian en conexion serie paralelo. voy haber que saco de eso... probando ando.
> 
> Por otro lado... ya bautice a mi luz como la HERMAN MONSTER DUO, ya que esta hecha de pedazos de aquí y allá, y sin mucha teoritecnica jejejejeje y tambien por que me pegue un corrientazo de P:M:
> 
> ...


 
@djsound Pues ya que tienes el Primer a darle buen acabado, esa prensa mía es chistosa pero vaya que dobla, la prensa es facilita de hacer, un par de rectángulos de aluminio, 2 bisagras, 2 tornillos y un pequeño pedestal para darle el angulo y firmeza al doblar, y para que quedara maciza esta tacada con pino de lado a lado, con gusto te la prestaría pero estoy algo lejano después te cuento eso

Mira que también he estudiado las secuencias y como van los led ubicados, voy a ver si hago una pequeña simulación en 3D y te la paso

Esa si que esta buena de Herman Monster, la ADJ Monster Fun había visto una parecida que es la Fun Factor, si que dan ganas de construir mas luces.


----------



## djsound (Jul 30, 2014)

Bueno les cuento, que estuve detallando bien el vídeo, y las secuencias son un poco complejas, pero sacando conclusiones pareciera que se tratara de una matriz de led multiplexada, o una conexión de leds individual, ya que hay una secuencia que va de extremo a extremo, osea del primer led del primer proyector, al ultimo del segundo proyector, es decir hace 9 saltos de lado a lado, y también vi una secuencia que va de arriba abajo en 3 pasos, yo lo asimilo a una matriz de leds de 6 leds de ancho por 3 de alto, yo he manejado esos letreros leds, de hecho ensamble uno de esta pagina:http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-24X6-LED-matrix/?lang=es se que se hace por multiplexado, donde los leds se conectan, todos sus positivos y todos sus negativos, y se envian señales positivas y negativas.... a mi se me ocurrió, una matriz de leds, pero por manejar alta potencia y voltajes, cosa que ningún micro soporta, me decidí por driver individual para cada led, y tome un circuito de esta pagina: http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/ con el cual ya realice pruebas, y el resultado fue super... la idea es no perder el brillo, la multiplexacion hace perder algo de brillo, y para esto dibuje el esquema con cada led y su driver... me imagino que es una locura, pero ni tanto, ya que tengo que colocar 18 transistores irf 530 en un disipador,, pero al momento de realizar la practica, este transistor no da calentamiento excesivo y no requiere disipador...por que?, por que va trabajar en intermitencia, nunca va estar el led encendido por mas de 5 o 6 segundos como máximo, Creo que esta configuración es la mas eficaz, ya que no pierdo potencia en ningún led, y puedo manejarlo individualmente, creando el mismo efecto de la MONSTER original, ahora.... es algo que ensaye con dos leds, obviamente para todos en conjunto y con secuencias, voy haber como se comporta, por que es lógico que si los pusiera a trabajar todos al mismo tiempo, la fuente tendría que ser elevadisima, estoy montando en protoboard, para ver como se comporta con los 18...!

cabe recordar, que el atmega tiene mas de 18 puertos de salida, y pues no pondría el arduino, sino un   standalone, que es el solo chip con su cristal y regulador de voltaje.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 30, 2014)

hola djsound podes hacerlo con el arduino y solo nesesitas 6 puertos ...en tucaso ..acate subo un ejemplo de como podes implementarlo ..y la fuente hacela aparte ..... inplementa el Pwm  con un 555 y algo mas... y con el arduino manejas la conmutacion ... porque en ese efecto solo comuta ... no se dimeriza tambien te subo un programa que maneja una mariz de 8 x 8 ...... y los datos que te arroja se los cargas al arduino ... aca tenes como .... con los trancictores  como ejemplificaste vos ....   y aca como te puede quedar para manejar con los colores  no le des "bola" a los numeros de las salidas ..... por que los tengo asi para mis atmegas ...a mi me funciona joya ......  tambien te subo el codigo base en basconAVR ..... asi lo adaptas al arduino y tambien tene en cuenta que los port no son los mismos .... pero alli la tenes facil ..juan


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 30, 2014)

El orden y la distribución de los Led tomando muy en cuenta el orden de los colores, entre mas juntos los led mucho mejor el efecto, seria así como la imagen que dejo, la secuencia no hay misterio, se saca mas fácil con la ADJ Monster Quad.


----------



## djsound (Jul 30, 2014)

De donde saco esa imagen YETROX Yo lo busque y lo busque... (Así busque de bien),
Tal cual, los voy a colocar, ya estoy desmontando los led de los minicuquidisipadores, para montarlos en pcb. Buena foto papa!

Locodelafonola, tembien voy a probar lo que pusiste, tambien habia pensado en el uln2803, de hecho la mayoria de matrices van con ese, pero pienso que me puede bajar potencia, o calentarce el integrado.... pero igual lo voy a probar,esta noche bajo los archivos y pruebo tu circuito que se ve bueno.....lo que mas me mantenga el brillo de los led, lo dejo.

Les confieso que estoy muy emocionado con este proyecto, por que me esta saliendo bien, ojala el resultado final sea el mejor...

Seguiré INFORMANDO, pronto fotos, ha, y estoy filmando todo, pero eso sera un solo video al final.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 30, 2014)

mira ese circuito de la fuente ...... ya se probo en el foro ..... esta por aca_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/842692/ _y fue z-bola1 y fernandoae ...... yo diseñe las placas ....... esta con dicipador porque es para uso continuo (siempre encendido)... si nesecitas ..... los modulos juntos me avisas .... y te genero un pdf con las coneciones juntas ..... solo decime cuantos modulos vas a usar y listo .... en cuanto al ulm2803 se banca bien hasta cerca de los 150ma .... en mas nose ..... pero  si usas los modulos esos ...  le agregas un 1n4148  donde iria el led .... y tomas la señal de la juntura ...y se la mandas al terminal de control de los modulos ....... y listo .....te conviene dejar el uln2803 ... porque el HC  te invierte la señal .... en cuanto al programa ....... tenes que tomar las filas y las hileras de arriba a la izquierda ..... o sea arriba y horizontal tenes las filas ....... y en forma vertical las hileras ...... te podes guiar `por la foto de Yetrox ... en el programa se ve gris el led pero cuando haces "click" y marcas se pone rojo ..... siempre borra la secuecia que hay antes de empezar una nueva .... como mucho duran encendidos un segundo y medio ..no mas...


----------



## djsound (Jul 30, 2014)

Ya  tengo casi la mia!



Locodelafonola, gracias por ese aporte del drive, mira que yo si lo había visto, pero sumerce cree que me acordaba en dondeee, es que este foro es supergrandote.....! y sigue creciendo. Y pues voy abusar de tu bondad, y claro que me gustaria el pdf para manejar 18 led.
Yo voy alimentar el circuito con una fuente de 12V y 1.500mA para tener buena corriente, no se si el voltaje me de al momento de encender 8 led al tiempo, que es lo maximo que pienso encender en alguna secuencia, precisamente para guardar consumo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 30, 2014)

ok ..... no hay problema te lo hago en un segundo .... por que tengo el archivo base... solo estudia el tema de la medida de tu espacio .. o como tendrian que ir y me decis.... en cuanto a la fuente yo creo que va a andar....ya te dije como mucho esta prendido un segundo y medio ... no mas que eso... si estuvieran prendidos permanentemente ..... ya es otra historia .... fijate el espacio que dispones y me avisas ...asi te armo el pdf ... juan  ..... PD: en este tema hay muchisimos tesoros "escondidos" .. y que si es largo .... bueeee ..desimelo a mi ...jajajajajajaja me lo lei desde el mensaje 1.....jajajajajajajajajaja ..quede "chapita"


----------



## djsound (Jul 30, 2014)

Bueno... realizando pruebas ando, solo por practicar, me dio por hacer una matriz con los led de alta, y colocarlos...(oigan esta locura) Colocarlos al aviso de leds que tengo armado y que por tiempo no le hecho la cajita....y ..... así no mas..... de lujoooo.

Este es el del aviso http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-24X6-LED-matrix/?lang=es, solo tiene unos peuqeños transistores , unas compuertas, y un4017, todo manejado por un arduino.... me quede asombrado del resultado.

Como notaran no quite los predisipadores, y el reflejo de rayos que me da esta bueno, osea la distancia no se ve tan separada.

Obviemnte no es lo ideal, pero si me da una idea de la intensidad que voy a obtener , con un driver para cada led.

Locodelafonola, Yo subí una foto con la caja y sus las medidas, pero el mejor espacio es de 23 cm por 10, a un costado de la caja para colocar la placa con los driver.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 30, 2014)

bueno ....  entonces te lo hago de 23 x 10 ...... por eso te pregunte del espacio que tenias pensado ... ...... sino corta un pedazo de carton de esa medida .... y proba si te sirve el espacio .. sino lo cambiamos no hay problema .... juan


----------



## djsound (Jul 30, 2014)

A manera de dato curioso,, este es el primer mensaje del FORO...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...oboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/#post116731

Y accidentalmente puse la lente en el aviso, mire para arriba y se reflejo el texto...jejejejeje !


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 31, 2014)

bueno amigo  djsound ..... aca le subo .... lo prometido y depaso queda en el foro .......   tuve que hacer cambios ......  no me entraban los 18 modulos en los 23 cm ..... asique  los deje de 9 modulos .......  el ancho es 4 cm x 18,5 cm   no se olviden que el tamaño calibrado es en hoja A4 .... tambien depeje los IRF ..... por si quieren poner disipadores ...  en las conecciones tiene borneras ..... pero si quieren ...  les sueldan cables .. la conexion ( mirando de frente es "+ anodo" ...sigue el terminal de "control" y depues el teminal de "-katodo" ..a no confundir con negativo alimentacion .... el problema que tuve ...... es que me quedaba  el negativo o tierra .... muy fina la pista .... y a no olvidarce ..... que conmuta por negativo ..entonces decidi hacer mascara de masa ..... asi queda mas reforzado .... si vas acolocar otros conectores avisame y cambiamos  no hay problema ....juan


----------



## djsound (Jul 31, 2014)

Locodelafonola..... me dejaste como a novia que le piden matrimonio... jejeje MIL GRACIAS  esta excelente la tarjeta. y es el tamaño perfecto ya que tengo 2 espacios, uno a cada lado! GRACIAS de aqui a la china! Gracias!

Imprimo, plancho y quemo!


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 31, 2014)

ok esta todo bien .....  estudia si necesitas algun cambio .y lo hacemos no hay drama ...juan


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 31, 2014)

No se si se acuerdan de esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 36134

Es un driver para leds de alta potencia, eficiente, no calienta al ser conmutado, y facilmente modificable (si estudian un poquito como funciona)
Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 31, 2014)

fernandoae dijo:


> No se si se acuerdan de esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36134
> 
> Es un driver para leds de alta potencia, eficiente, no calienta al ser conmutado, y facilmente modificable (si estudian un poquito como funciona)
> Saludos


 si fer .... tambien hice la placa para ese ..... esta en el mismo post que la anterior por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/842692/


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 31, 2014)

yo hice varios de estos, que es el del loco de la fonola, y funcionan varias horas por dias desde hace meses y ningun problema

http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 31, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> yo hice varios de estos, que es el del loco de la fonola, y funcionan varias horas por dias desde hace meses y ningun problema
> 
> http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/


 heeeeeeeeeee amigo mio...!!!!! ahora me acorde de tu comentario de hace tiempo ¡¡¡¡¡ ... que lo habias probado con varios led ..... en uso continuo ..... si no me equivoco en un comercio  .....


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 31, 2014)

Este driver también es muy bueno y muy compacto:


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 1, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> De donde saco esa imagen YETROX Yo lo busque y lo busque... (Así busque de bien),
> Tal cual, los voy a colocar, ya estoy desmontando los led de los minicuquidisipadores, para montarlos en pcb. Buena foto papa!
> 
> Locodelafonola, tembien voy a probar lo que pusiste, tambien habia pensado en el uln2803, de hecho la mayoria de matrices van con ese, pero pienso que me puede bajar potencia, o calentarce el integrado.... pero igual lo voy a probar,esta noche bajo los archivos y pruebo tu circuito que se ve bueno.....lo que mas me mantenga el brillo de los led, lo dejo.
> ...


 

@djsound No hay de que, pero recuerda que al pasar por el lente los colores se invierten, así que si deseas que salga igual como los de la Monster, debes colocarlos invertidos 

Te lo digo porque el Rayo de la derecha es el led de la Izquierda y viceversa, igual pasa con el rayo de arriba el led es el de abajo y viceversa.

Subo un pequeño avance del soporte cóncavo para los espejos de mi Tri Gem Led, el cóncavo esta hecho en Aluminio lo realice con una técnica de martilleo oriental, hasta darle la forma cóncava con el ángulo perfecto 

Imagen de American Dj http://mobileparts.americandj.com/ProductsList.aspx?ProductLine=0015&ProductDesc=TRI GEM LED 










El Motor de esta Luz es un Síncrono de 20 a 36 RMP, pero pienso manejarlo con un Motor PAP y su Driver para controlar distintas revoluciones:






Ahora voy a elaborar el lens Holder, claro que se puede trancar el lente con pequeños pasadores, pero me gusta elaborar cosas así, vamos a ver que tal me queda...


----------



## djsound (Ago 1, 2014)

Claro yetrox... me maquine una forma de colocarlos en una pcb universal, y me quedo del carajo, mi cámara esta dañada, mañana subo fotos, quedaron a medio centímetro separados, dejo un dibujo, y mañana subo las fotos originales, el led queda bien puesto y queda la tarjeta para ponerla en un disipador ya que abrí orificios donde va el led con una broca del ancho del mismo, y los meti , por un lado quedaron soldados a la placa, y por el otro quedan libres para que hagan contacto con el disipador, es parecido a lo que Locodelafonola me dijo, (y yo de burro no le ponía atención,,, jejeje) _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/939024/ _pero los leds quedan bien salidos por el lado de la disipación, de tal forma que con 6 tornillos colocados estrategicamente en la pcb, los presiona contra el disipador de forma pareja a todos.

Ojala me entiendan.

Te quedo del TASPU el Platico....! muy bueno


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 1, 2014)

@djsound En este comentario también te lo sugerí aquí _#*2685*_, de que era solo abrirle una perforación circular para encajar el led en el PCB y que quede presionado hacia el disipador, por tus avances te esta quedando súper buenísima la Monster, en mi caso no he podido hacer mayor cosa y bueno no tengo afán en construir luces, porque he estado algo ocupado con unos controladores DJ que fabrico.

Si te entiendo muy bien de como los vas asegurar, ya hiciste alguna simulación o algo para las secuencias, por ahí adelante algo pero en 3D casi siempre que me pongo hacer algo primero lo diseño en planos, luego una buena simulación y ahí si a la practica.

Gracias por el comentario del soporte para los espejos ahí vamos poco a poco, voy a ver si estos días sacos la línea de espejos, también de paso unos circulares de 2cm x 2cm para un par de Laser spirograph que me encargaron, bueno para ello voy a construirme un cortador para espejos de luces DIY así como el de la imagen y el video, para así poder terminar la Tri Gem y comenzar con otra Luz.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 10, 2014)

buenas..... dando vueltas por los foros de mis amigos rusos .... encontre esto .... hecho con una carcaza de aspiradora ...... pero me gusto el ingenio .... es para tomar en cuenta las ideas ....


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 12, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> buenas..... dando vueltas por los foros de mis amigos rusos .... encontre esto .... hecho con una carcaza de aspiradora ...... pero me gusto el ingenio .... es para tomar en cuenta las ideas .... http://youtu.be/gaqr7m4vMzQ


 

@locodelafonola Se ve bien, pero lamento decirte que tus amigos los Rusos son Polacos, es decir el video y el que lo realiza es Polaco.

Hablando de Polacos, aquí dejo una buena web de luces caseras:

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?p=11356658#11356658





 




 

Cabeza Móvil Partes: 
*mp 700 wash.pdf* 
*mp 700 zoom dv.pdf*


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 12, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @locodelafonola Se ve bien, pero lamento decirte que tus amigos los Rusos son Polacos, es decir el video y el que lo realiza es Polaco.



hola Yetrox ..bueno si hubieras leido los post muchisimo mas atras .... sabrias que mis amigos son rusos ...estudiando ingeniria en polonia ...algunos ya se recibieron ...... yo soy miembro de ese foro  ...... mucho antes que en este foro .... lo ultimo que postie ..... fue por aca ... http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?p=13447494#13447494 ...... mismo nick y avatar ...... y fue comico ..... le escribi en polaco.... pero la traduccion no la entendia el autor .....tuve que escribir en ruso ..jajajajajajajajajajaja ...... si nesesitan algo de ese foro avicen ......con gusto aporto ... mi ayuda .. esa cabeza que muestran alli ..... esta comandada toda por CMOS ... no tiene micro pero esta buena para sacar ideas ...


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 12, 2014)

@locodelafonola Pues te lo decía por el que lo publico el video y lo que explico estaba en Polaco en si fue en son de Broma, ni la menor idea si son Rusos o Ingenieros, bueno el caso es que también ya hace un buen tiempo vengo viendo los aportes que hacen ahí, pero fijarme de alguien conocido ahí pues juuuuuu ni idea, así tenga el mismo Nick de este Foro pues puede ser una mera coincidencia, sea un integrante de aquí o de otro lado lo importante es compartir, y pues  he visto varios diagramas y pcb muy buenos de luces DIY quise recomendarla porque hay mucho material ahí

Gracias @locodelafonola por esos aportes y esperamos algún buen material de ahí, ya que sabes RUSO-POLACO o mas bien como todas las personas que estamos en diferentes foros del mundo simplemente es usar Sam-Traductor


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 12, 2014)

hola yetrox .... bueno ese pibe es ruso ...pero el esquema y los archivos los vende.... y eso a los amigos les cayo mal .... me pasaron el link del video por otra cuestion ....  algo del isp .... pero comparado con otras cuestiones ..... es malo el resultado ...pues desde el 2011 ..no avanzo mucho..quedo todo igual ...tubo problemas con el control del gobo de colores ...bueno cualquier cosa que nesesiten de ese foro avicen ....


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 12, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola yetrox .... bueno ese pibe es ruso ...pero el esquema y los archivos los vende.... y eso a los amigos les cayo mal .... me pasaron el link del video por otra cuestion .... algo del isp .... pero comparado con otras cuestiones ..... es malo el resultado ...pues desde el 2011 ..no avanzo mucho..quedo todo igual ...tubo problemas con el control del gobo de colores ...bueno cualquier cosa que nesesiten de ese foro avicen ....


 

@locodelafonola Con razón que no encontré mayor información en el Foro Polaco, siendo una luz casera vender planos no esta bien visto pero es respetable y a la vez mezquino, bueno pero mira que en ese mismo tema si encontré un buen control de gobos y color mas solido y me gusto mucho, porque casi todo lo hacen a lo clásico, es decir con IC CMOS, LINEAR y TTL como me gusta, http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic455033-0.html, pues si tienes algo bueno de luces Scan que hayas visto seria genial que lo compartieras aquí

http://obrazki.elektroda.net/45_1187520698.jpg


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 18, 2014)

Bueno aquí comparto un pequeño Material que es el Manual de Servicio de la Scan DJ 250 de FutureLight
De esta marca se encuentran buenos diagramas de luces para construir:estudiando::


----------



## dgr1977 (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola amigo soy nuevo por acá y quería saber si el archivo Rar del led RGB sirve par cargarselo al atmega 8515-16pu y manejar un espejo móvil como el de la fotografias ya que tengo unos caseros y me puse a hacerlos funcionar y recién estoy por el comienzo asi que desde ya muchas gracias por su aporte que es muy valioso par mi.
Los mismos tienen 5 servomotores PAP cada movil.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 25, 2014)

hola amigo dgr1977... bienvenido al post ..... explicame mejor a que archivo te referiz....(numero de mensaje) ..y a que montaje de 5 servos te referiz .... asi te ayudo


----------



## dgr1977 (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola estimado buen dia como esta? le comento el mensaje es el 2561  al cual se refiere a un led RGB al cual lo maneja con una placa que posee un atmega  y también subió un rar con los archivos hex del mismo para hacerlo funcionar al led.
Yo tengo cinco espejo moviles un poco veteranitos que tiene 5 servos airtronics que trabajan con un voltaje de 4.8 a 6.6 volt los cuales 2 de ellos manejan el espejo (pan y tilt) 1 maneja los colores,1 maneja las figuras y el ultimo el obturador.
Andaba buscando un diseño de placa electrónica como el que usted muestra en el mensaje 2562 que posee un atmega 8515-16 pu y me viene al pelo para hacerlos trabajar con el freestyler y quería saber si los archivos hex que subio en el mensaje 2561 si se lo cargo al micro van a funcionar sin problema??.
O si no es así cual seria la opción para poderlo manejar, desde ya muchas gracias ya que estoy un poco desorientado sobre este tema ya que me dejaron de funcionar y los mismos los trabajaba con una placa que llevaba un pic 16c64 el cual ya no viene mas y el programita esta bloqueado.
Un abrazo


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 26, 2014)

hola amigo ..bueno vamos por partes ..los led andan con el attiny 2313 ... (mensaje 2561) ....y ese no maneja.motores solo led (4 ) solamente ....en cuanto al mensaje 2562..el atmega delos motores es el at89C52 ......  y no el atmega 8515-16pu ..ese es el diceño que estoy realizando...(no esta terminado)... en tanto me surje una duda ..... (si podrias poner fotos mejor) ..... de los motores que tienes ..... una cosa son los servos y otra distinta son los motores pap (paso a paso ) o Stepper ..... los mandos son distintos ... empezemos por alli ....


----------



## dgr1977 (Ago 26, 2014)

Ok mejor acá envío unas fotos de los equipos y que motores usa asi lo puedes ver mejor y tener un panorama mas amplio.
Un abrazo


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 26, 2014)

bueno amigo son servos al parecer ...... no pap ....... bueno quiere decir que no giran por completo .....y que mas o menos su angulo de rotacion es 280 grados ......  el asunto es ver como detecta los gobos y colores (grados) .... los pan y tilt..no hay problema ...tedrias que fotografiar con mas detalle los gobos y colores (discos )..aver si encuentro yn sensor de pocicion y vemos como realizar el programa ..(no hay hecho) .... tambien supongo que funciona a lampara


----------



## dgr1977 (Ago 26, 2014)

Voy a enviar  mas info y fotografías y tengo el pic 16c64 de microchip ya no viene mas ese micro pero esta bloqueado el programa segun me dijeron que me hace trabajar correctamente  los móviles ahora va la pregunta se puede extraer de alguna forma del pic bloqueado el programa que contiene??
De algun equipo comercial no se puede extraer el programita que comanda las placas electronicas

Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 26, 2014)

hola dgr1977 ..bueno estuve viendo .....  lo del pic aca ela hoja de datos .... http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/30234E.pdf ....bueno tambien no comentaste que control o placa trae original ....si es por audio o dmx o standalone .... en cuanto al programa que trae ..... es raro que se bloquee ... y sip sepodria leer el pic ..... pero seguro tiene "seguro contra copia"..... aqui en el foro hay gente que sabe sobre eso ..... en cuanto al .HEX .... no es el programa en si ......  sino que es el programa trasformado en codigo binario....... que es el lenguaje de uso de los microsprocesadores  .... se que hay alginos conversores ..... pero yo no he usado ninguno ....... en particular me gusta la idea de los servos ....... no es convencional ...... todos usan pap ..pero es mas facil de costruir con servos .....aaaaaaaaaaaaa y otra cosa no hay programas que funcionen en todos los equipos ......... cada equipo tiene su programa..( a menos que sean iguales ).... bueno espero haberte aclaro un poco el tema .... en cuanto al equipo los rusos/polacos usan pic..... al menos la empresa musidora .... que es la que yo conozco


----------



## djwash (Ago 27, 2014)

Hola, si es un equipo comercial es seguro que tiene activado CP, por lo tanto NO se puede leer/extraer el contenido del PIC.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 27, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, si es un equipo comercial es seguro que tiene activado CP, por lo tanto NO se puede leer/extraer el contenido del PIC.


  gracias mi querido amigaso ... justamente a eso me referia (no sabia que se llamaba CP ....  un abazo grandote


----------



## djsound (Ago 27, 2014)

Bueno... estoy ausente del foro, ya que ando con bastantes eventos y fiestas con mis fierros (luces y sonido), pero la semana que viene, ya comienzo a ensamblar todo... ya que me quedo sin hacer mucho. Por ahora comento que tengo todo listo para ensamblar la HERMAN MONSTER DUO, (como bautize mi luz por estar hecha de partes de aqui y de alla) cuando retome el proceso subo fotos. Gracias compañeros!
lo nuevo de ADj que les parece ese aspecto retro?


----------



## dgr1977 (Ago 27, 2014)

Hola amigo aquí mando unas fotitos para que veas que placa usaban como veras son super caseras y en el zócalo central va el pic 16c64 que lo lleve para que me lo lean por eso no esta,supongamos que puedo extraer el programa del pic el problema es que ya no viene mas ese micro y me dijeron que ese programa solo sirve para ese micro que no se puede cargar en otro asi q no se como hacer??.
El programa que comanda desde una Pc debe tener de 15 a 20 años que lo tengo en un disco duro que no tiene la placa que lo hace funcionar asi que voy a tener que  mandarlo a algún lugar para que me recuperen el programa.
Seria bueno saber si el programa del pic se puede meter en un atmega o en otro pic??
Un abrazo


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 27, 2014)

amigo dgr1977 ... bueno estuve viendo lo que subistes .... y aparte de lo que explicaste .... bueno creo recordar un montaje de servos con pic ..que funcionaba con la salida serial dela compu ....y me parece que es ese ... bueno en cuanto al pic. siempre cambian el modelo por uno que corrigen los errores de funcionamiento (electronico ) ..... o sea tiene que haber un pic que sea el reemplazo ....... eso por un lado yo no se si vistes el video que hice por aca ....._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/917109/ _..... bueno es en parte de un desarrollo .... bueno yo tengo las librerias base para manejar los servos ....... en el video hay dos  y cuatro led ...... como veras el circuito es mas simple .... que el que tienes ..... pero para que ande con dmx y el feestyler hace falta otra plaquita (la de color rosa en el video) ...... bueno ..... si no estoy equivocado .eres de san juan ... bueno hay otra posibilidad .....el amigoaso mio ..... djwash es de san juan ..... talvez esos controladores magicos que el fabirca ..... se puedan adaptar ..... como ya lo demostro varias veces ..... talvez sea otra opcion ..y el amigaso ya maneja los pic ... yo creo que con un MP .... se pueden llegar a encontrar por alla .... el a reformado .y reforma mas luces ...... en el caso del programa del pic que tienes ...... lamentablemente es para ese pic o el reemplazo directo ..... no sirve ni se puede emplear en el atmega ...... en el caso de que quieras armar con atmega .... podemos desarrolar el programa para dmx ....... tal vez agregar audioritmico ..... algo simple el que me ayuda con las ideas es cosmefulanito04 .... ahora estoy con una nueva interfaz USB-DMX ..... cuando termine las pruebas la publico ..... es para el feestyler y otros programas  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/desarrollo-cargador-direcciones-dmx-111704/#post883674  ...... bueno ya vamos caminado sobre algo mas claro ..... juan


----------



## Dario (Sep 7, 2014)

No quiero hacer oftopic pero, miren esta curiosidad... 
mucha utilidad para estos gabinetitos de luces...


----------



## dgr1977 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola mis amigos me ausente un poco por mi trabajo pero por aca estoy de vuelta y sigo buscando una idea para mis equipos que trabajan con servomotores y poder volverlos a hacerlo funcionar como anteas que trabajaban con PIC y  con la salida del puerto paralelo de la PC.
Cualquier idea sera muy bien venida saludos para todos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 9, 2014)

hola amigaso ...bueno yo encontre  el link de donde se saco la idea para realizar tu proyecto ..aparte de tener las librerias base .... tiene la opcion de cambiar el pic ...... aqui te lo pongo leelo  http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/zcode/index.htm   ...... analiza lo que quieres  http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/zcode/sadpktformat.htm ....... y vemos que se puede hacer ... juan


----------



## miguelca53 (Sep 11, 2014)

para los que buscaban la forma de invertir el giro de un motor con el sonido encontre en ML una publicacion que si prestan atencion en las fotos estan los circuitos y con un poco de trabajo se pueden desglosar 
espero les sirva _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-521968749-modulo-placa-comando-retrogiro-audioritmico-mic-para-motores-_JM_


>


----------



## claaudj (Sep 28, 2014)

hola gente ....nuevito en el foro de cordoba argentina ¡¡¡ llegue aqui por que soy dj y hacia años que no estaba en el tema del armado de equipos ... y ahora estoy renovando y viendo luces nuevas y bueno uds fueron referencia en google ¡¡¡ este tema es enorme ¡¡¡¡ 138 pagina y recie voy leyendo desde ayer detalladamente desde la uno hasta la 39 ....tendria que ponerle fotos de mis ojos jaja.... 
bueno el tema es asi y quizas la respuesta este ya aqui pero como les digo recien voy por la pagina 39 , me compre esas tiras de leds que tienen 9 leds 3 red 3 blue 3 green y van conectados con cables y hermeticamente selladas con resina , el tema es que hice un secuenciador con 555 y 4017 para controlarlas para meterlas en unos efectos que tengo y resulta que en la salida del 4017 sale tension positiva , y estas barras de leds vienen unidos los positivos de los leds y los 3 cables de cada canal son negativos ¡ , lo unico que se me ocurrio es que en cada salida del 4017 colocarles reles y que sus contactos comandes negativos para cada canal , pero supongo que debe haber algun circuito que maneje este tema .......SERA QUE UDS SEPAN ??? me encanto el respeto con el que se tratan todos los temas en el foro


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 28, 2014)

No podrias utilizar un simple inversor? Que dicen?


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 28, 2014)

hola amigo claaudj bienvenido al post  ...... te conviene colocar trancistores a la salida ..... aca tenes como _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/842692/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/939871/ cualquier cosa avisa ..... y vemos


----------



## claaudj (Sep 28, 2014)

SantyUY dijo:


> No podrias utilizar un simple inversor? Que dicen?


me encanto la palabra "simple" en la oracion ...jaja ...como seria ??... perdon mis conocimientos de electronica son como de mi ingles ....lo entiendo si lo leo ...pero si me habla un britanico lo miro con esta misma cara jaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 28, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> me encanto la palabra "simple" en la oracion ...jaja ...como seria ??... perdon mis conocimientos de electronica son como de mi ingles ....lo entiendo si lo leo ...pero si me habla un britanico lo miro con esta misma cara jaja


  amigo si te tomas el tiempo de leer ... (lo que te indico primero de alli redije mas atras ) lo que te indique ....veras que que esa configuracion es la que se usa ..porque hace de interfaz ..... la comutacion es  hacia maza ....


----------



## claaudj (Sep 30, 2014)

armando derby que encontre tirado en la calle (si leyeron bien) .... encontre que tiene como 70 lentes ....pero son plasticas ¡¡¡ ya coloreado ¡¡¡ ,en estos dias pruebo colocarle dos leds de 5 watts ...pero pense que eran de cristal , espero que atraviesen semejante grosor , ni idea que lampara habra tenido originalmente , lo encontre pelsado adentro , solo gabinete y lentes , por ahora le arme un circuito tipo touch witch para colocar microswitch de finales de carrera porque no quiero ponerle sistemas de roces como hacia hace 15 años en mis equipos ¡ ,solo quiero que gire 350 grados e invierta el giro ....despues experimento como subir fotos aca porque nunca lo hice , mantendre informados





locodelafonola dijo:


> amigaso Yetrox ....  aca le subo un pdf de otro controlador para PAP ...... parecido al anterior ... que usa un 555 ... espero que le sirva la idea ..juan


biennnnnn ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ eso estaba por preguntar .....si lo que hay que generar son pulsos secuenciados para un pap porque no hacerlo con un 555 ....y por ej un 4017 ...graciassss a probarlo ¡¡¡





djsound dijo:


> Bueno, djwash me dejas con muchas incógnitas o dudas.... los led de 10 w los coloque tal cual los vez, montados sobre una platina de 3 milimetros de grosor, 2 cms de ancho y 15 cmts de largo,  y créeme mas de una hora continua funcionando, y apenas calientan, como referencia pongo que se puede tocar el perfil con los dedos, y uno no se quema ni un poquito, dejo la foto.
> 
> Utilizo una fuente swichada de 9 voltios 800 mA y limito con una resistencia de 47 ohmios el color rojo... estaré haciendo algo mal?, osea me refiero que esta bajita la fuente y por eso no calientan, que se puede traducir en que no esta dando toda su potencia total?, aunque la luminosidad esta muy buena en acción me base en la datashet que dejo también.
> 
> ...



como no se me ocurrio robarle el cucharon espumadera a mi vieja antes ¡¡¡???...genial ¡¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 30, 2014)

la verdad que si tenes alguna idea mejor ....pero lo bueno seria que subieras imagenes aca tenes una guia https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/#post608881 y viendo lo que tenes te podriamos asesorar mejor...igual que el led .... 5w es poquisimo con uno de 25 w andaria bien ...


----------



## claaudj (Sep 30, 2014)

este es el circuito de inversion de giro con limite a 350 grados , se que han posteado otros y hasta audiorritmics pero no queria pasarme de ese giro asi me evito sistema de roces , y a este foro lo encontre hace 4 dias y al circuito ya lo habia hecho , ppor cierto acabo de leer las 138 paginas ...... excelente ¡¡¡


----------



## djwash (Sep 30, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> este es el circuito de inversion de giro con limite a 350 grados , se que han posteado otros y hasta audiorritmics pero no queria pasarme de ese giro asi me evito sistema de roces , y a este foro lo encontre hace 4 dias y al circuito ya lo habia hecho , ppor cierto acabo de leer las 138 paginas ...... excelente ¡¡¡



Yo se que me van a decir "el contra", pero yo veo mejor el sistema de raspado para ese Derby, lo hacian asi hace 15 años y aun lo siguen haciendo, los equipos que NO lo tienen suelen fallar de una u otra forma, es el problema mas comun que tienen las maquinas que traen para reparar, claro hablando de equipos chicos, cabezales y demas son otra historia.

En serio son plasticas las lentes? Eso no lo habia visto, que lastima, a las de vidrio las dejas unas horas en thinner y sale el color.

Mucho mas atras postee unos controladores para los led, te pueden llegar a servir.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 1, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> este es el circuito de inversion de giro con limite a 350 grados , se que han posteado otros y hasta audiorritmics pero no queria pasarme de ese giro asi me evito sistema de roces , y a este foro lo encontre hace 4 dias y al circuito ya lo habia hecho , ppor cierto acabo de leer las 138 paginas ...... excelente ¡¡¡


 


@claaudj El mejor 360º lo da el Brush Housing tipo escobilla, que hoy en dia al Derby se le denomina Aggressor Lighting, con un sincrono y un tornillo le das los 355º  sin complicaciones.
http://parts.americandj.com/ProductsList.aspx?ProductLine=0015&ProductDesc=AGGRESSORTRILED


----------



## claaudj (Oct 1, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Yo se que me van a decir "el contra", pero yo veo mejor el sistema de raspado para ese Derby, lo hacian asi hace 15 años y aun lo siguen haciendo, los equipos que NO lo tienen suelen fallar de una u otra forma, es el problema mas comun que tienen las maquinas que traen para reparar, claro hablando de equipos chicos, cabezales y demas son otra historia.
> 
> En serio son plasticas las lentes? Eso no lo habia visto, que lastima, a las de vidrio las dejas unas horas en thinner y sale el color.
> 
> ...


si esta mas atras seguro ya lo baje ...si en serio son plasticas ya le saco fotos y subo



ahi va ....derby encontrado en la calle ...solo las lentes adentro ....plasticas ...mañana veo si le meto un par de leds para ver si atraviesan esas murallas de colores jaja

y este agressor tambien trae los repuestos plasticos
http://parts.americandj.com/ProductsList.aspx?ProductLine=9000&ProductDesc=PROGRESSOR


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 1, 2014)

bueno esta genial .... ahora saca fotos del interior ...y colocale (mas o menos la medidas ..con el paint u otra cosa ) as vemos de que manera podemos reformarlo ....  pero si mi donador de neuronas dijo escobillas .. .... !!!!! por algo lo dijo  ¡¡¡¡¡ ....y vemos que led te conviene ..no compres nada por ahora ...proba con lo que tenes ..... Ver el archivo adjunto 118451 Ver el archivo adjunto 118455 Ver el archivo adjunto 118456  pero sgue estando bueno para reparar .. lindo efecto .... ¿¿¿¿ lo vas a trabajar con audio ritmico o DMX ??????


----------



## claaudj (Oct 3, 2014)

gente me consegui dos discos duros para probar los galvos , el tema es que circuito usan para moverlos ? este que encontre ? y a su entrada le inyectan un generador de señales para variar su frecuencia ? es asi ? o se me paso algo ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 3, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> gente me consegui dos discos duros para probar los galvos , el tema es que circuito usan para moverlos ? este que encontre ? y a su entrada le inyectan un generador de señales para variar su frecuencia ? es asi ? o se me paso algo ?


 si esta bien eso puede  andar .... yo tambien subi unosque tiene placas  ....y fernandodae tambien ..... y sip con los discos anda joya ... pero deja un pedazo de aluminio ..para que disipe temperatura por que van a calentar ...... avisa cualquier cosa


----------



## claaudj (Oct 4, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> si esta bien eso puede  andar .... yo tambien subi unosque tiene placas  ....y fernandodae tambien ..... y sip con los discos anda joya ... pero deja un pedazo de aluminio ..para que disipe temperatura por que van a calentar ...... avisa cualquier cosa



ok eso hare , podrias decirme la palabra clave para buscar el circuito ? eso es lo unico malo de semejante post ¡ encontrar de nuevo lo que me hacia falta ¡ y hasta quizas ya lo haya bajado a mi compu porque lei todas las paginas dias atras , pero revise en mi compu y nada se parece a lo que me decis , incluia el generador de señales ? ...otra pregunta , cual es la respuesta en frecuencia maxima que acepta el galvo de un HDD ???


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 4, 2014)

hola amigo bueno fijate en estos link  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/809170/ _....... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/809240/ _....... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/816026/ _......https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/822925/ ......._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/823069/ _.........https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/826192/ ..... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/834724/ _.....   cualquier cosa avisa


----------



## claaudj (Oct 4, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo bueno fijate en estos link  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/809170/ _....... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/809240/ _....... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/816026/ _......https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/822925/ ......._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/823069/ _.........https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/826192/ ..... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/834724/ _.....   cualquier cosa avisa



listo , solo no habia bajado el de generador aleatorio , el cual me intereso 





locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno esta genial .... ahora saca fotos del interior ...y colocale (mas o menos la medidas ..con el paint u otra cosa ) as vemos de que manera podemos reformarlo ....  pero si mi donador de neuronas dijo escobillas .. .... !!!!! por algo lo dijo  ¡¡¡¡¡ ....y vemos que led te conviene ..no compres nada por ahora ...proba con lo que tenes .....  pero sgue estando bueno para reparar .. lindo efecto .... ¿¿¿¿ lo vas a trabajar con audio ritmico o DMX ??????



dos respuestas en una , estuve probando mi "circuito que invierte el sentidopor medio de switch " , pero tiene un problema , la inersia de un motor reducido con engranajes metalicos (polenta) hace que este haga fuerza contra los switch , y los que tengo son de pata corta con lo cual me aflojo a la quinat inversion la tuerca del eje motor ,asi que creo que me volcare a audiorritmico y por ende a escobillas ...... una solucion siempre genera dos problemas jaja......DMX NO ...no tengo consola dmx ni circuiteria para empezar con esa area (no no no , por favor por ahora no quiero entrar en esa habitacion )


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 4, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> listo , solo no habia bajado el de generador aleatorio , el cual me intereso
> 
> dos respuestas en una , estuve probando mi "circuito que invierte el sentidopor medio de switch " , pero tiene un problema , la inersia de un motor reducido con engranajes metalicos (polenta) hace que este haga fuerza contra los switch , y los que tengo son de pata corta con lo cual me aflojo a la quinat inversion la tuerca del eje motor ,asi que creo que me volcare a audiorritmico y por ende a escobillas ...... una solucion siempre genera dos problemas jaja......DMX NO ...no tengo consola dmx ni circuiteria para empezar con esa area (no no no , por favor por ahora no quiero entrar en esa habitacion )


 ok era solo para saber por donde apuntas ....pone fotos de lo que armaste y trata de mostrar lo mejor que se pueda donde esta el problema que desis ...y sip ..... si mi donante de neuronas ( djwash ) "dice escobillas" por algo lo dice ...tiene mucha experiencia en esto


----------



## claaudj (Oct 4, 2014)

me intriga demasiado saber  como es que hacen ese efecto de haz plano seccionado como multi rayo en e mismo plano de imagen , aqui un ejemplo :


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 4, 2014)

bueno amigo .... alli se usan galvos escaner de alta velocidad .......  aparte esta manejado por DMX .....  y sofware  ....... donde el laser se pulsa .... o sea se prende y apaga .. a una velocidad alta  ... entonces ves esas lineas .... con galvos pequeños o caseros no se puede ..... a menoas que pongas ..... una red de difracion delante del haz del laser .... hay varias "puntas" que se venden comercialmente ... el sistema es parecido al circulos con gobos.... pero ya estamos hablando de manejo con micros .....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 4, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno amigo .... alli se usan galvos escaner de alta velocidad .......  aparte esta manejado por DMX .....  y sofware  ....... donde el laser se pulsa .... o sea se prende y apaga .. a una velocidad alta  ... entonces ves esas lineas .... con galvos pequeños o caseros no se puede ..... a menoas que pongas ..... una red de difracion delante del haz del laser .... hay varias "puntas" que se venden comercialmente ... el sistema es parecido al circulos con gobos.... pero ya estamos hablando de manejo con micros ..... Ver el archivo adjunto 118591 Ver el archivo adjunto 118592 Ver el archivo adjunto 118593


si si ...me imaginaba lo de los galvos de ultra alta velocidad y el dmx ... no me imaginaba que fuese pulso de luz lo que creaba ese efecto , pero mi idea es primero probar con crear el liquid sky con un solo galvo HDD y despues tambien entrecortar el laser con otro galvo que interrumpa la luz o algo parecido al disco ese que muestra tu foto , por cierto pareciera que tiene un pap con un espejo (no se ve el otro) y lo que me llama la atencion es lo central que esta ubicado dentro del gabinete ...muy biena info amigo ¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 4, 2014)

bueno mira esto y lo he confirmado ...no lleva galvos ..y es facil de hacer_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/837088/ _........ _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/845954/ _... para pulsar el laser  ..... yo subi una placa que se maneja por audio-ritmico y TTL ........ bueno despues te explico como funciona eso que te mostre (fotos )


----------



## claaudj (Oct 4, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno mira esto y lo he confirmado ...no lleva galvos ..y es facil de hacer_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/837088/ _........_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/845954/ _... para pulsar el laser ..... yo subi una placa que se maneja por audio-ritmico y TTL ........ bueno despues te explico como funciona eso que te mostre (fotos )


 
Buenisima data , si los conocia de los videos de ADJ , estan lndos para hacerlos , aun no fui a la vidrieria que esta aqui cerca de casa porque te atienden horrible , una vez les pedi que me cortaran los espejos circulares para el laser o los escaner (que aun no arme ) y casi me matan jaja.....y si si si dale explicame eso que me mostraste que estoy sediento de lasers ¡ 

Hoy me puse a cortar las bases de aluminio de los 2 galvos de disco duro , tambien le corte los cabezales para quitarles esas patas largas que estorbaban , le conecte los cables a ambos (cable estereo ficha 3,5 mm) asi lo podia enchufar directo al celular , me baje esta aplicacion de android 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ator&hl=es-419

Y comence a probar sus movimientos, esta app tiene la opcion de defasar o tirar dos frecuencias distintas a cada canal asi que buenisimo , el tema es que el celu apenas los mueve , pregunto , de cuanto debe ser el amplificador que usan para moverlos bien a los galvos ??? y que impedancia son estas bobinas ??? , tambien he visto que les colocan banditas de goma para el retorno a posicion , ayer desarme un cpu completo del cual saqeu motores espejos lasers y demas (mas juguetes ) y encontre unos resortes hermosos para probar , seguimos en contacto.

Gente , con eso de que me pregunaron si al equipito derby lo hacia audiorritmico o dmx me quedo el bichito picando , no tengo idea de dmx , ni siquiera tengo ningun equipo dmx , pero buscando encontre este articulo con un arduino , pregunto de ignorante , que se podria controlar con esto que les muestro ? digo porque no entiendo mucho sobre canales y demas , no se cuantos equipos podrian manejarse o cuantas cosas en un solo equipo .... muchas dudas 

http://www.deskontrol.net/blog/small...mx-controller/

Por otro lado me acabo de encargar dos servos y una placa arduino para hacerme un escaner con control de joystick de playstation


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 6, 2014)

bueno amigo  claaudj.. empiezo a responderte.... (primer mensaje ) ... bueno paso a mostrarte  y explicarte como funciona ese efecto con laser ..... es simple  .... Ver el archivo adjunto 118663  bueno como veras .... alli te muestro cuales son sus partes  .......siempre la potencia del laser rojo es mayor ......eso se debe a que el ojo humano persibe con mayor intencidad el verde ..... el cristal es para mas que todo "doblar el haz" .... del laser  a 90°  y concentrar los dos puntos muy cercanos ( y se coloca asi para que se vean dos puntos y no se sumen los colores  y se vea uno solo ) .....   bueno aca ves como se usa ... se coloca una red de difraccion  que genera o divide el haz en varios puntos ..... y con el motor gira .. generando el efecto de que los puntos pasen de pocicion horizontal a vertical .... o cualquier otro angulo que fijemos con el motor ...... el otro motor que tiene los mismos tipos de cristales dicroicos distintos motivos .... vuelve a generar otra secuencia de puntos .... pero estos estan fijos .... .. pero como el anterior se mueve ya esta generando un patron didtinto de efectos ..... que cambia el moverce ...... actualmente  este sitema no se usa mucho ..... usan el mismo sitema de los gobos con movimientos  .....  se ahoran un motor y el efecto es igual ....  ..... aca estan los famosos cristales dicroicos o puntas         bueno ahora (el segundo mensaje )... pregunto ¿¿¿¿ le sacaste los imanes ????? nop no se sacan ..... y sip esta bien cortales las puntas donde van las cabezas lectoras .... nop ... no es bueno agregar resortes o gomitas lo haces mas lento .... y para exitarlo se nesesitan al menos ....cerca de 5 w o mas ( depende del iman y las bobinas ) ... no todos son iguales .... aparte tiene que ser con fuente partida .+v - 0v - -V ...y andan bien arriba de los 9 V (mas y menos claro) tiene que conservar el eje con rulemanes que trae ..eso reduce la inercia o freno ..... un integrante cubano del foro armo con galvos  de disco duro y funciona bien .... tercer mensaje ) ... eso que mostras es una consola dmx en base al arduino ...el proble esta que no es compatible con los programas (sofware) profeconales de DMX .... la verdad que no entiendo porque gastan tanto con arduino .... ¡¡¡¡ chicos no sirve !!!! creanlo ...y aparte no sirve par aprender...pues  si lo analizan es lo mismo que si tomaran el CI  e hicieran la placa de cero .... ese famoso (.text + .data + .bootloader)
 que tanta publicidad  le hacen ... tambien lo genera el atmel studio  ahora en los dos caso hay que aprender a programar ..tanto con el arduino como con el atmel studio ..... la ventaja es que aprendiendo con el atmel ..podes constuir infinidad de proyectos .... y si tomamos en cuenta su costo ...... para realizar algo en DMX ....... una placa sale 100 veces mas barata que el arduino ... y otra cosa ....  da lo mismo que sea PIC o AVR ...... !!!!!! la cosa es que funcione ¡¡¡¡¡¡ ya lo demostre aca .... y solo lo hice para experimentar  !!!!! PIC y AVR juntos ¡¡¡¡¡  



    y la consolita de dino con el freestyler  ..... anda joya ....  en cuanto a no poder manenjar los robots  u otro equipo .....  que monitore el funcionamiento por RDM   .... pero pude probarla con equipos DMX comerciales ... y manejo a todos  (salvo esos casos) que o casualidad eran equipos muy nuevos ...pero los demas ¡¡¡ sin ningun problema !!! .... yo estoy armando mi consolita con RDM ..... 100% profecional que evita ese incoveniente .... y es con el ft232RL ... que no lleva programacion alguna esta contruido para este fin .....me faltan conector USB que se banque el amperaje nada mas ...y la posteo !!!!!! .......  es mi placa numero 10 u 11 ... desde que aprendi electronica (dos años casi tres ) ... y es mi primer SMD ...... (aunque tiene componentes de los dos lados) ...   bueno en cuanto  al derby.....  fijate por aca las reformas propuestas  mas facil y sin DMX_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/839999/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/904088/ _bueno espero que sirva la info ...


----------



## claaudj (Oct 6, 2014)

che que lindo esta charlar con este tipo ¡ jaja ... buenisimo amigo ¡ si el tema de la mezcla de laseres (que no es mezcla sino paralelismo ya lo habia detectado en otros equipos , ya probare con unos cristales que le saque a unas lectoras laser que tienen de ese tipo , hoy arme el circuito con el 741 y tip 41 y tip 42 con fuente partida y le meti la señal desde mi celular y ahora si el galvo se mueve con ganas y es como decis vos , no hacen falta las banditas de goma  ¡¡¡ ( no no le saque los imanes ¡¡¡) que lindooo ¡¡¡ ahora vere que le inyecto de señal de entrada , crees que el circuito llamado " generador de tension aleatoria " con el 7404 en su entrada funcione bien ? o hay aca en el foro algun circuito generador que me recomienden ? ... partamos de la base que no quiero dibujar nada con el laser , me basta que en el humo de un salon llene bien de efecto , sobre todo el liquid sky que solo necesita de un galvo 
en cuanto al derby esa misma modificacion es la que estoy realizando el eje es un caño de 1 x 1 cm de aluminio que tambien sirve de disipador de los leds , seguire probando con audirritmicos aver que onda





djwash dijo:


> Hola como estan? por aca intentando volver la ruedo.
> 
> Conversion a led de hongo Mystic (de los grandes), lo tuve tirado en el taller por mucho tiempo porque no encontraba una manera de ponerle led que me convenciera del todo, al final la solucion fue algo rebuscada pero sencilla en un par de horas lo tuve listo.
> 
> ...


y esto ademas gira ??? hay un sistema de roses debajo de esta placa ???


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 6, 2014)

bueno a ver ....sip hay varios circuitos pero dejale los dos galvos ....o sea que haga X e Y ... el circuito de FERNANDOAE ..funciona joya (tiene video )  .....  tambien tenes otros por aca  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/809170/ _.... y aca ...  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/809240/ _ Ver el archivo adjunto 90701  ....   bueno en cuanto al derby aca estan esas placas                                                                                      _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/564152/ _y aca otra forma de adaptar eso al efecto .... que por cierto es muy parecido al tuyo ... entu caso dejaria las cuatro placas de led ... y pondria un solo canal a cada placa ..(led blancos obio )  asi aparte de girar hace el secuencial rotatorio ...._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/712224/ _en los todos los casos que te mostre tienen las famosas escobillas ..y te respodo yo ...ya que mi maestro (DJWASH) anda ocupado ....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 7, 2014)

si si ....el tema es que todo lo que me linkeas tiene su base en la frecuencia generada desde una computadora , y no quiero complicarla tanto llevando una compu exclusivamente (o el celu )  para mover dos galvos , me interesa tener solo dos potenciometros por galvo ( uno de frecuencia el otro de volumen del ampli que lo mueve ) este ultimo le va a dar la apertura del haz al moverse mas ...o menos ... por eso ando buscando mi propio generador de señales , uno que me pareciio muy bueno es este que encontre en pablin 
http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/genfunc/index.htm
seguire probando...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> si si ....el tema es que todo lo que me linkeas tiene su base en la frecuencia generada desde una computadora , y no quiero complicarla tanto llevando una compu exclusivamente (o el celu )  para mover dos galvos , me interesa tener solo dos potenciometros por galvo ( uno de frecuencia el otro de volumen del ampli que lo mueve ) este ultimo le va a dar la apertura del haz al moverse mas ...o menos ... por eso ando buscando mi propio generador de señales , uno que me pareciio muy bueno es este que encontre en pablin
> http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/genfunc/index.htm
> seguire probando...



Antes de armar algo, busca en el Foro generadores de señal


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 7, 2014)

nop ... compañero ... no todo es con compu ..hay con pic , con salida rs232(compu) y generador manual a base de C-MOS o TTL ..... la idea practica seria .... un canal por ejemplo X ... el generador variable  de fernandoae ...... y el otro canal Y ....  audio- ritmico que tambien puede manejar el laser (conmutacion ) ... y vos preguntaste si habia circuitos ..... y yo te mostre lo que hay ...... en cuanto a ese circuito sip ..... puede andar .. pero si armaste el ampificador de los galvos ...con un  amplificador de microfono ya esta todo listo ... fijate los dos ultimos link que te pase .....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 11, 2014)

gente quiero hacerme un driver para dos leds de 5 wats y no puedo creer que no encuentre en toda la internet el voltage exacto y consumo exacto de led de 5 watts blanco frio de 5 watts ....alguien me lo dice o si tiene una tabla de estos leds ? ....que me recomiendan ? tengo lm 317 y tambien 7805 ....no se cual usar o si ponerlos en paralelo o en serie para hacerlo mas facil ....es para el derby ,,,,que ya les hice caso y le meti sistema de roces , aunque tambien modifique el sistema de switch y los cambien por switch magneticos de alarma ....ya les subo fotos esta noche ......PLEASE necesito eso de los leds asi hago los drivers sin peligro para los leds


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 11, 2014)

hola claaudj fijate por aca _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/842692/ _solo tenes que calcular la resistencia  de ajuste ...  el de Zbola1 anda muy bien ..... y funciona con 12v ... van en serie .....y tiene el terminal de control para el audioritmico esa placa te va a servir EDITO PARA NO CREAR NUEVO MENSAJE bueno aca te subo los pdf para imprimir ..... tambien toma muy en cuenta las recomendaciones de mi "maestro querido".... DJWASH (el sabe bastante) .... que por algo lo dice  .....toma como base esos calculos y adapta lo tuyo ...ya que tenes 12v .. por la alimentacion del motor y la otra placa


----------



## djwash (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola, para el led de 5W el valor de referencia de IF es 700mA y de VF es de 6V a 8V, si usas como fuente de voltaje una SMPS podes omitir el driver por una resistencia calculada usando un IF de 600mA y VF de 7V, pero solo si usas SMPS sino te conviene el driver.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 11, 2014)

Bueno comparto esta web para todos de buenos proyectos, espero que a alguien le sea de utilidad, para mi a sido una super web se las recomiendo.

http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/picprojects.htm

Aqui un buen proyecto:












 
El enlace del proyecto: http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/480/pro483/






Aqui dejo otro ejemplo de un *RGB LED PWM Controller* 

http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb2/index.htm


----------



## claaudj (Oct 11, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, para el led de 5W el valor de referencia de IF es 700mA y de VF es de 6V a 8V, si usas como fuente de voltaje una SMPS podes omitir el driver por una resistencia calculada usando un IF de 600mA y VF de 7V, pero solo si usas SMPS sino te conviene el driver.
> 
> Saludos al foro.



y no le puedo armar un regulador de voltage con el 7806 ??? entrada 12 volts ??? (no es smps , es solo fuente rectificada comun (trafo diodos y capa )


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 11, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> y no le puedo armar un regulador de voltage con el 7806 ??? entrada 12 volts ??? (no es smps , es solo fuente rectificada comun (trafo diodos y capa )


 leete esto de por aca http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/ de alli esta sacada la idea de la placa que  te subi .........  fijate que el calculo esta sacado sobre 12v ..... y no lleva regulador  .... ese seria tu caso que tenes fuente  comun y no SMPS ..... pero tenes que sacar el calculo de acuerdo ala hoja de datos de tus led ... los led van en serie o sea una sola plaquita para los dos .... ... ahora  si los queres individuales tendran que ser una placa para cada uno ..... y tendras que hacer el calculo de R segun eso


----------



## djwash (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope. Tenes dos opciones, la mejor es la que propone locodelafonola usar el driver y la otra es medir la tension de la fuente que usas y colocar solo una resistencia para limitar la corriente que le llega al led. Esto ultimo tiene sus desventajas en tu caso al tener una fuente comun estas a merced de cualquier cambio de voltaje en la red electrica (nunca es constante siempre varia) lo que reflejaria un cambio en el voltaje de salida. Como en tu caso vas a calcular la resistencia para que el led reciba la corriente necesaria para que alumbre al maximo o muy cerca, en caso de subir el voltaje de la fuente subiria tambien la corriente que le llega al led acortando su vida util, le podes dejar un margen pero la mejor sigue siendo en tu caso el driver.

La resistencia se puede usar (pero no es la mejor opcion en led de potencia) cuando tenes una tension fija como una SMPS o una tension que oscile en un rango conocido como en un auto/moto por ejemplo que nunca pasa cierto valor en voltaje, en esos casos podes darle cierto margen para un V maximo de fuente, por lo tanto el led siempre trabajaria en valores normales.

Supongo que leiste el link que te paso locodelafonola, esta explicado alli, yo te comento como aplica eso a tu caso. Los led se controlan por corriente, no por tension. Son bastante delicados principalmente por la temperatura, procura tenerlo bien disipado y dentro de los valores normales.


PD: Los valores que te pase son de referencia, son de hojas de datos disponibles en www.dled.com.ar, no te puedo asegurar que sean los mismos valores de tus led, yo los he utilizado para los led que venden ellos y otros comprados en Hiperled y no tuve problemas.

PD2: Te dejo otro dato, si pensas usar un regulador tenes que tener en cuenta que estos tienen un limite de corriente (A o mA) que pueden entregar, este dato esta en su correspondiente datasheet, generalmente se usan para regular la tension de alimentacion de cargas pequeñas como microcontroladores y otros IC, display, etc. Para cargas grandes como led de potencia, amplificadores y otros se usan soluciones mas complejas que un simple 78XX...


----------



## claaudj (Oct 12, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Nope. Tenes dos opciones, la mejor es la que propone locodelafonola usar el driver y la otra es medir la tension de la fuente que usas y colocar solo una resistencia para limitar la corriente que le llega al led. Esto ultimo tiene sus desventajas en tu caso al tener una fuente comun estas a merced de cualquier cambio de voltaje en la red electrica (nunca es constante siempre varia) lo que reflejaria un cambio en el voltaje de salida. Como en tu caso vas a calcular la resistencia para que el led reciba la corriente necesaria para que alumbre al maximo o muy cerca, en caso de subir el voltaje de la fuente subiria tambien la corriente que le llega al led acortando su vida util, le podes dejar un margen pero la mejor sigue siendo en tu caso el driver.
> 
> La resistencia se puede usar (pero no es la mejor opcion en led de potencia) cuando tenes una tension fija como una SMPS o una tension que oscile en un rango conocido como en un auto/moto por ejemplo que nunca pasa cierto valor en voltaje, en esos casos podes darle cierto margen para un V maximo de fuente, por lo tanto el led siempre trabajaria en valores normales.
> 
> ...



graciasssss ¡¡¡ ahora si me queda un poco mas claro el tema , gracias por guiarme hasta dled.com , ahi esta lo que buscaba de los valores ¡ , arme ayer un driver con el lm 317 , entrada estabilizada de fuente comun de 9 volts , pasando el driver tenia 8,2 ,alimentando los leds tenia 2,5 volts .... (insultos) .... luego entre aca y vi que me habian subido el driver con el mosfet y hasta mi nickname impreso en la placa ¡¡¡ ....dije ok mensaje sublimininal , a todo esto para las pruebas instantaneas estoy usando una fuente de salidas estabilizadas con la serie 78 xx .... y usando la de 6 volts va perfecto y ni se calienta el 7806 interno , por eso me quedaba la gran duda de si funcionaria o no , es cierto , solo los enciendo (en serie ) en pruebas que no duran mas de un minuto , pero no habia buscado el datashhet de este regulador , asique el martes voy y busco para hacerlo como me dijeron , muchas gracias ¡¡¡


----------



## djwash (Oct 12, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> graciasssss ¡¡¡ ahora si me queda un poco mas claro el tema , gracias por guiarme hasta dled.com , ahi esta lo que buscaba de los valores ¡ , arme ayer un driver con el lm 317 , entrada estabilizada de fuente comun de 9 volts , pasando el driver tenia 8,2 ,alimentando los leds tenia 2,5 volts .... (insultos) .... luego entre aca y vi que me habian subido el driver con el mosfet y hasta mi nickname impreso en la placa ¡¡¡ ....dije ok mensaje sublimininal , a todo esto para las pruebas instantaneas estoy usando una fuente de salidas estabilizadas con la serie 78 xx .... y usando la de 6 volts va perfecto y ni se calienta el 7806 interno , por eso me quedaba la gran duda de si funcionaria o no , es cierto , solo los enciendo (en serie ) en pruebas que no duran mas de un minuto , pero no habia buscado el datashhet de este regulador , asique el martes voy y busco para hacerlo como me dijeron , muchas gracias ¡¡¡



Tengo la impresion que no te ha quedado claro del todo, los led se controlan por corriente, no por tension, vos le tenes que prestar mas atencion a la corriente que consume el led la cual es limitada segun el caso por una resistencia o el driver. Eso lo medis con un multimetro en serie con el led en escala A, claro habiendo calculado previamente la resistencia o el driver, nunca se conecta un led directo a la tension sin alguno de estos dos ultimos.

Estas usando led de 5W en serie? cuantos? tenes que tener en cuenta que la suma de las VF de los led debe ser menor a la tension de la fuente.

Seria bueno que subas un dibujo o algo de lo que estas haciendo, porque no se entiende bien y tengo la impresion que estas haciendo las cosas mal.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 12, 2014)

buenas ....querido "maestro" y donante de neuronas ...sigue dando catedras ..... jejejejeje ... http://www.inventable.eu/medir-tension-led/ .... doy fe de ello ..porque las fuentes que arme ..... son a partir de trafos para dicroicas ... (aca es dificil conseguir trafos )...... y ese drver anda joya ...... lo recomendable en la resistencia ..... es que ponga esas de ceramica de 5w o mas grandes (w = potencia disipada ) y las coloque en forma vertical ...asi dicipa el calor .... esas andan bien


----------



## claaudj (Oct 13, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Tengo la impresion que no te ha quedado claro del todo, los led se controlan por corriente, no por tension, vos le tenes que prestar mas atencion a la corriente que consume el led la cual es limitada segun el caso por una resistencia o el driver. Eso lo medis con un multimetro en serie con el led en escala A, claro habiendo calculado previamente la resistencia o el driver, nunca se conecta un led directo a la tension sin alguno de estos dos ultimos.
> 
> Estas usando led de 5W en serie? cuantos? tenes que tener en cuenta que la suma de las VF de los led debe ser menor a la tension de la fuente.
> 
> Seria bueno que subas un dibujo o algo de lo que estas haciendo, porque no se entiende bien y tengo la impresion que estas haciendo las cosas mal.


uuuu como 10 minutos subiendo la foto ¡ ...bueno eso es lo que tengo , dos leds en serie montados sobre aluminio y lo que se ve al fondo es la placa rectificadora de onda completa tirando 12 volts ... me dicen que tengo que hacer ? al driver que me pasaron mas arriba le tengo que agrear algo ? es un solo driver para ambos leds ??? son dos blancos frios de 5 watts cada uno


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 13, 2014)

fijate y lee los link que te pase por aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/963848/ _... y aqui http://www.inventable.eu/medir-tension-led/ ..el primero tenes la guia ...... de como calcular la resistencia ...... que se ajusta en base a un ejemplo de 12v ..... y en el segundo como se mide la corriente de los led ... es lo que te a tratado de explicar DJWASH .... en cuanto al montaje lo veo bien ...veremos si el aluminio alcanza adisipar el calor o se queda corto ... PD: que raro que te tarde tanto .. es la coneccion que tenes ... no tarda tanto.. a veces (depende del tamaño y formato ) solo algunos segundos ...Ver el archivo adjunto 118968


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 13, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> uuuu como 10 minutos subiendo la foto ¡ ...bueno eso es lo que tengo , dos leds en serie montados sobre aluminio y lo que se ve al fondo es la placa rectificadora de onda completa tirando 12 volts ... me dicen que tengo que hacer ? al driver que me pasaron mas arriba le tengo que agrear algo ? es un solo driver para ambos leds ??? son dos blancos frios de 5 watts cada uno


 

 @claaudj Fijate en este muy bueno y facil, lo he realizado para mis proyectos y va de 10

http://www.instructables.com/id/Power-LED-s---simplest-light-with-constant-current/

Por cada Led se debe instalar su respectivo Driver, la ventaja de este es su sencilles, efectividad y bajo costo


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 13, 2014)

hoal yetrox 





Yetrox dijo:


> @claaudj Fijate en este muy bueno y facil, lo he realizado para mis proyectos y va de 10
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Power-LED-s---simplest-light-with-constant-current/
> 
> Por cada Led se debe instalar su respectivo Driver, la ventaja de este es su sencilles, efectividad y bajo costo


 si te fijas el circuito es el mismo pero tiene el terminal de control.. que es justamente hacerlo audio ritmico ...y ese driver es para dos o mas led de 5W ...ya lo explico DJWASH .... cuando dice que la suma de los voltajes de los led no debe ser mayor que el voltaje de la fuente .... si tomas como ejemplo el voltaje de referencia .. de 3V ...con tres en serie ..tendrias 9v .... o sea menor que 12V .... o sea el driver que yo subi alcansa  y sobra para dos led ( que es su caso ) ahora tambien .hay que calcular la R que es justamente la que limita la intencidad de coriente que consumen los led ...(en este caso dos ) y que se supone que  sean 700ma cada uno .... ¿¿¿¿ se entiende o  no ???


----------



## claaudj (Oct 13, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hoal yetrox  si te fijas el circuito es el mismo pero tiene el terminal de control.. que es justamente hacerlo audio ritmico ...y ese driver es para dos o mas led de 5W ...ya lo explico DJWASH .... cuando dice que la suma de los voltajes de los led no debe ser mayor que el voltaje de la fuente .... si tomas como ejemplo el voltaje de referencia .. de 3V ...con tres en serie ..tendrias 9v .... o sea menor que 12V .... o sea el driver que yo subi alcansa  y sobra para dos led ( que es su caso )



ahora en mi caso  los leds de 5 watts necesitan entre 6 y 8 volts   y 700ma ....siendo asi la cuenta me da que debo alimentar el driver con 15 volts porlo de los 3 v por encima de lo que necesita la suma de los leds y quedaria asi = (15-6-6-0.6) * 0.7 = 1.68 .... sigo errado ???


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 13, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> ahora en mi caso  los leds de 5 watts necesitan entre 6 y 8 volts   y 700ma ....siendo asi la cuenta me da que debo alimentar el driver con 15 volts porlo de los 3 v por encima de lo que necesita la suma de los leds y quedaria asi = (15-6-6-0.6) * 0.7 = 1.68 .... sigo errado ???


 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaverrrrrrrr vamos por partes cuantos volts se alimentan tus led (segun la hoja de datos )  6 u 8 ???? ... y que intencidad espesifica  ¿¿¿ 700ma ????


----------



## claaudj (Oct 13, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaverrrrrrrr vamos por partes cuantos volts se alimentan tus led (segun la hoja de datos )  6 u 8 ???? ... y que intencidad espesifica  ¿¿¿ 700ma ????



que ganas de meterme miedo tenes ¡¡¡ ....si segun hoja de datos de 6 a 8 volts y 700 ma .
https://www.dled.com.ar/high-power-5w-blanco-frio


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 13, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hoal yetrox si te fijas el circuito es el mismo pero tiene el terminal de control.. que es justamente hacerlo audio ritmico ...y ese driver es para dos o mas led de 5W ...ya lo explico DJWASH .... cuando dice que la suma de los voltajes de los led no debe ser mayor que el voltaje de la fuente .... si tomas como ejemplo el voltaje de referencia .. de 3V ...con tres en serie ..tendrias 9v .... o sea menor que 12V .... o sea el driver que yo subi alcansa y sobra para dos led ( que es su caso ) ahora tambien .hay que calcular la R que es justamente la que limita la intencidad de coriente que consumen los led ...(en este caso dos ) y que se supone que sean 700ma cada uno .... ¿¿¿¿ se entiende o no ???


 
@locodelafonola Si se entiendeeeeeeeeee don Master, que pena meter la cuchara donde no me han llamado

Para mi si es mejor manejar un Driver por cada led de 5W, en mi caso va muy bien en los proyectos que he realizado, porque en mi país si se encuentran las fuentes.

No os Molesto mas por aqui


----------



## djwash (Oct 13, 2014)

Primero deberias disipar bien esos led, podrias agregar a los costados del perfil de aluminio unos disipadores para TO220 como estos:







O bien usar dos disipadores mas grandes de procesador de pc vieja pentium I II o AMD, o de chipset, de cualquier mother quemado lo podes sacar o seguro tenes alguno.

Luego medir el voltaje de tu fuente en vacio, contanos que valor te dio y luego vemos..


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 13, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> que ganas de meterme miedo tenes ¡¡¡ ....si segun hoja de datos de 6 a 8 volts y 700 ma .
> https://www.dled.com.ar/high-power-5w-blanco-frio


 naaaaaaa ... nada que ver  .....   solo para ayudarte con las cuentas y que todo te salga bien ............ bueno entonces el calculo lo sacaste bien  ... o sea no estas errado ...  ahora el asunto es que tenes 12v y no los 15 v ... poner otra plaquita significaria colocar otro sistema de roses ( ya lo tenes armado con 1 )   la otras es cambiar la fuente por 15v ..... tendrias que ajustar el voltaje del motorcito y la plaquita del audiritmico... y alli secomplica la cosa ..la plaquita con un regulador sobra ... pero el motor no creo che no se .... la solucion que estoy pensando.... es que pongas otra fuente y que sea de 18v ...y tomes el valor de que da como maximo (8v).... total el control lo tenes aparte (audiritmico) ..nose me parece ami que otra funtecita es lo mas viable bueno con respecto al led ..ya esta ya lo compraste ...... pero tene en cuenta esto para la proxima .... comprates unos con 140° de apertura .eso para esto es una barbaridad ....para la proxima compra lo sin lentes y compra los lentes aparte ...... tiene de 8°,10° y 15° que son los ideales .... con 140°  tenes mucha perdida ... pero bueno ya esta ..... para proxima acordate  





djwash dijo:


> Primero deberias disipar bien esos led, podrias agregar a los costados del perfil de aluminio unos disipadores para TO220 como estos:
> 
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...atsink-Radiator-font-b-Heat-b-font-font-b.jpg
> 
> ...


 bueno amigaso yo eso no los consigo por estos lados ... pero me las arreglo asi ..Ver el archivo adjunto 118992 Ver el archivo adjunto 118993 esos estan hechos con un perfil de ventana de aluminio ... y unidos con el tornillo y grasa disipadora ( se nota jajajajajaja ..... el ya tiene los tornillos que sujetan los led .. no sep ..es una idea tambien


----------



## claaudj (Oct 13, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> naaaaaaa ... nada que ver  .....   solo para ayudarte con las cuentas y que todo te salga bien ............ bueno entonces el calculo lo sacaste bien  ... o sea no estas errado ...  ahora el asunto es que tenes 12v y no los 15 v ... poner otra plaquita significaria colocar otro sistema de roses ( ya lo tenes armado con 1 )   la otras es cambiar la fuente por 15v ..... tendrias que ajustar el voltaje del motorcito y la plaquita del audiritmico... y alli secomplica la cosa ..la plaquita con un regulador sobra ... pero el motor no creo che no se .... la solucion que estoy pensando.... es que pongas otra fuente y que sea de 18v ...y tomes el valor de que da como maximo (8v).... total el control lo tenes aparte (audiritmico) ..nose me parece ami que otra funtecita es lo mas viable bueno con respecto al led ..ya esta ya lo compraste ...... pero tene en cuenta esto para la proxima .... comprates unos con 140° de apertura .eso para esto es una barbaridad ....para la proxima compra lo sin lentes y compra los lentes aparte ...... tiene de 8°,10° y 15° que son los ideales .... con 140°  tenes mucha perdida ... pero bueno ya esta ..... para proxima acordate   bueno amigaso yo eso no los consigo por estos lados ... pero me las arreglo asi ..Ver el archivo adjunto 118992 Ver el archivo adjunto 118993 esos estan hechos con un perfil de ventana de aluminio ... y unidos con el tornillo y grasa disipadora ( se nota jajajajajaja ..... el ya tiene los tornillos que sujetan los led .. no sep ..es una idea tambien



acabo de medir en vacio y tengo 12,1 volt ....pero bueno le podria cambiar el trafo por otro con algun volt mas , te cuento que el motor esta alimentado con otra fuente aparte ,a asique aboquemonos a solo los leds y si , tambien pense en eso de los dos roces si tengo que meter dos driver uno por led , por ahora no es opcion , en cuanto al calor y la disipacion pense que con ese caño de 1 cm de cada lado y 20 cm de largo que tiene y estan montados si con bastante grasa disipadora asique vere una vez que enciendan con el driver correspondiente ver si calientan demasiado les metere otro disipador , el tema es que es un efecto de los 20 que tengo con lo cual no es que el equipo este 5 horas continuas encendido ¡ , el trabajo del derby es cuando mucho esporadico , se va encendiendo y apagando de a ratos , acostumbrado a hacer iluminacion y cuidar lamparas de 500 watts en los equipos cuidar dos chotos leds de 5 watts no creo que tenga demasiado problema jaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 13, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> acabo de medir en vacio y tengo 12,1 volt ....pero bueno le podria cambiar el trafo por otro con algun volt mas , te cuento que el motor esta alimentado con otra fuente aparte ,a asique aboquemonos a solo los leds y si , tambien pense en eso de los dos roces si tengo que meter dos driver uno por led , por ahora no es opcion , en cuanto al calor y la disipacion pense que con ese caño de 1 cm de cada lado y 20 cm de largo que tiene y estan montados si con bastante grasa disipadora asique vere una vez que enciendan con el driver correspondiente ver si calientan demasiado les metere otro disipador , el tema es que es un efecto de los 20 que tengo con lo cual no es que el equipo este 5 horas continuas encendido ¡ , el trabajo del derby es cuando mucho esporadico , se va encendiendo y apagando de a ratos , acostumbrado a hacer iluminacion y cuidar lamparas de 500 watts en los equipos cuidar dos chotos leds de 5 watts no creo que tenga demasiado problema jaja


 ok bien el dato che ¡¡¡¡ yo suponia que tenias un trafo solo ... buee ..consegui uno de 15v o mas ...te puede servir uno de  +9V -0 v -9V ....  y no le conectas el punto medio ..... solo los extremos .... el asunto de la dicipacion es para que no se queme ... pero sip ..... eso lo vemos cuando ande ..... esa idea que te di sirve perfecto .... podes armar varios y agarrarlos con tornillos... en forma de cruz ...  estando bien eso ...los podes dejar andado dias enteros..no pasa nada ..esa es la ventaja de los led con respecto a las lamparas ... bueno fijate que conseguis ..y vemos


----------



## djwash (Oct 13, 2014)

El tema es que cuando calientan los led se embalan, creo que lo explicaron en este tema o en otro especifico sobre iluminacion led.

Suponiendo que la fuente es capaz de suministrar 1.5A, uni los negativos de los led al negativo de la fuente, y en los positivos colocas una resistencia de 10Ω 5W en cada uno y te deberian trabajar a 600mA  cada uno quedando un margen por alguna subida de voltaje, la diferencia de iluminacion al bajarle esos 100mA a cada uno es minima.

Para estar seguro deberias medir la corriente de cada uno colocando un tester en escala de ADC en serie con un led y resistencia a la vez, te deberia marcar cerca de 600mA. Esperaba que hicieras esto solo con lo que te venimos explicando....... Es la solucion simple con resistencia.

Es imprescindible que el led este bien disipado siempre.

Para asegurarte que la fuente tiene corriente suficiente medi la tension con los dos led encendidos no deberia bajar, si eso pasa esta corta en corriente.

Por las dudas te aclaro que aun usando dos driver o en este caso dos resistencias no es necesario tener dos raspados si usas una sola fuente para ambos led, seria una picardia...


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 13, 2014)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh .... profe DJWASH ... estuve pensando ...y analizando la propuesta tuya ....una idea para tratar de resolver el problema ... digamos que en la plaquita ... la R de ajuste ...si le colocamos un valor bajo ... digamos 0,1Ω como para que trabaje el mosfet y despues repartimos esos valores que quedan  en dos sacando calculos digo .... que te parece  porque en definitiva la R de ajuste es la que hace de shunt a masa ... o sino colocarle un puente en vez de la recistencia .... y que el shunt lo hagan las otras .... como desis vos ....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 14, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ok bien el dato che ¡¡¡¡ yo suponia que tenias un trafo solo ... buee ..consegui uno de 15v o mas ...te puede servir uno de  +9V -0 v -9V ....  y no le conectas el punto medio ..... solo los extremos .... el asunto de la dicipacion es para que no se queme ... pero sip ..... eso lo vemos cuando ande ..... esa idea que te di sirve perfecto .... podes armar varios y agarrarlos con tornillos... en forma de cruz ...  estando bien eso ...los podes dejar andado dias enteros..no pasa nada ..esa es la ventaja de los led con respecto a las lamparas ... bueno fijate que conseguis ..y vemos



pfffff (suspiro) ....aver ..... esta mañana fui de compras y le pedi la hoja de datos de los leds que me vende esta mina ...y nada que ver a lo que veniamos hablando ...miren : 
led de 1 wat    ...alimentacion 3,3 volts y 350 ma
led de 3 watts ... alimentacion 3,4 volts y 800 ma 
led de 5 watts ... alimentacion 3,6 volts 1100 ma

 ahora bien en base a esos numeros las cuentas me dan asi :
(12 - 3.6 - 3.6 - 0.6) * 1,1 = 4.62 (con 10 volts bajaria a 2,42 pero bue ) .....calculo de corriente  R = 0.6/1.1 = 0.54 ohms

ok arme el circuito en protoboard con dos r en paralelo de 1 ohm (para llegar a 0.50 ohms) , enciendo y salio andando perfecto , el tema es que mi tester tiene rota la escala de amperaje porque no marca nada y deja pasar la corriente por el , el voltaje con los leds encendidios me da 6,53 volts (deberia tener 7,2 ?) , diez minutos funcionando con sistema de roce y todo y tanto el mosfet la resistencia el bc 548  helados ....o sea no calentaron ni un poquito ....los leds y la base de aluminio apenitas tibia , me quede con la duda de la corriente circulante como tengo dos r en paralelo en la protoboard dije que pasa si le saco una ??? bajaria la intensidad a la mitad R= 0.6/0.55 =1 ohm  aprox ok ??? bueno la saque y los leds siguen encendidios exactamente igual en intensidad luminica....3 minutos mas y toco todo y sigue todo helado .... algo esta por explotar y yo aun no me di cuenta ??? o todo esta en orden ???????


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 14, 2014)

hola amigaso ...bueno biennnnnn ..con la hoja de datos ... por empezar.. ¿¿¿¿¿ estas seguro que el trafo ..... te "tira" los casi 2.5 amper que consumen los 2 led ???? ... y en el circuito lo que calienta es la resistencia de ajuste ... que hace se "shunt" a masa .... y ... no se ....tendrias que probar .... colocarle una resistencia  de 0.56 Ω de almenos unos 10w de dicipacion .. y los dos led en serie ... ..total ya probaste que la fuente en "vacio" ...te tira 12v... y hasta hora esta corecto todo ... o proba si tenes a mano una resistencia de 0.47 .... ¿¿¿¿ otra duda como conectas el circuito para que el terminal de control este siempre accionado ???.. tambien tene en cuenta la temperatura del "trafo" ...porque tal vez no entregue la potencia que nesesita el circuito ... entonces calienta muchisimo ... otra cosa que nada que ver ¿¿¿¿ la potencia luminica de los led ???? ..... ¿¿¿ te alcanza atraspasar los lentes de plastico ???? .. ... ¿¿¿¿¿ se notan los puntos en la pared a cierta distancia o se "ve" un color borroso ?????  !!!!!! tramquilo amigo ..ya lo tenes ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ edito mensaje eeeepssss perdon ya condestaste mi ultima duda.. vi el video .....jejejeje ..la distancia de proyeccion es corta .... pero sip se ven claramente los "cuadraditos" de colores ....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 14, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigaso ...bueno biennnnnn ..con la hoja de datos ... por empezar.. ¿¿¿¿¿ estas seguro que el trafo ..... te "tira" los casi 2.5 amper que consumen los 2 led ???? ... y en el circuito lo que calienta es la resistencia de ajuste ... que hace se "shunt" a masa .... y ... no se ....tendrias que probar .... colocarle una resistencia  de 0.56 Ω de almenos unos 10w de dicipacion .. y los dos led en serie ... ..total ya probaste que la fuente en "vacio" ...te tira 12v... y hasta hora esta corecto todo ... o proba si tenes a mano una resistencia de 0.47 .... ¿¿¿¿ otra duda como conectas el circuito para que el terminal de control este siempre accionado ???.. tambien tene en cuenta la temperatura del "trafo" ...porque tal vez no entregue la potencia que nesesita el circuito ... entonces calienta muchisimo ... otra cosa que nada que ver ¿¿¿¿ la potencia luminica de los led ???? ..... ¿¿¿ te alcanza atraspasar los lentes de plastico ???? .. ... ¿¿¿¿¿ se notan los puntos en la pared a cierta distancia o se "ve" un color borroso ?????  !!!!!! tramquilo amigo ..ya lo tenes ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ edito mensaje eeeepssss perdon ya condestaste mi ultima duda.. vi el video .....jejejeje ..la distancia de proyeccion es corta .... pero sip se ven claramente los "cuadraditos" de colores ....



sep....ya lo tengo ....aver ....porque decis casi 2,5 amperes si los dos leds estan en serie ....no son acaso 1.1 amperes por mas que sean 10 leds ??? ....otra cosa al terminal de control no le di pelota ¡ no hay nada conectado , la union del colector ...el gate y la r de 47000 y nada mas ¡ ..... .....el trafo no calienta ni un poquito tampoco ¡....ajjjjj necesito un tester que ande ¡¡¡¡¡ .....bueno en fin ....o los datos de la mina no son correctos ....que se yo ....el tema es que estan encendidios hace 25 minutos y esta todo helado salvo los leds y su barra disipadora que apenas toma temperatura ¡ ....viste el video ??? lo acabo de probar con humo (eso no esta en el video ) pero  me es suficiente la luminancia que da ¡ es decir traspasa re bien la luz por las lentes plasticas y crea el efecto que quiero ..... que mas te puedo decir ....yo armaria el definitivo y me dejo de joder no ??? jajaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 14, 2014)

appppssss yo me referia a 2,5 amp ...porque crei que lo hibas a conectar como dijo DJwash ...pero si estan en serie es corecto .......  bueno fijate eso del control ...te da la posibilidad que le metas la señal desde el audiritmico... enla pata 6 del 741  antes de las resistemcias .... tomas la señal y la conectas al teminal de control .... colocandole en serie ..... a la entrada de control una resistencia de unos 120Ω o menos eso lo ves probando .....luego tomas la masa del circuito (0V) del 741 ...   .... y lo conectas con el negativo de la alimentacon de la plaquita y listo ...tenes los led audiritmicos ..... pero fijate  como trabaja el "shunt" ..... asi entendes cual es la funcion del bc548 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aca tenes la opcion de agregar esto .... que es muy simple .... y te sirve si la salida de 741 no alcanza (para mi lo mejor es esto que te muestro ) ...... incluso si tenes los mismos valores de R en el conmutador del motor con TIP ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.inventable.eu/2014/06/21/driver-leds-potencia-con-entrada-pwm/  EDITO MENASAJE aca te subo los pdf con la reforma ultima ....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 15, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> appppssss yo me referia a 2,5 amp ...porque crei que lo hibas a conectar como dijo DJwash ...pero si estan en serie es corecto .......  bueno fijate eso del control ...te da la posibilidad que le metas la señal desde el audiritmico... enla pata 6 del 741  antes de las resistemcias .... tomas la señal y la conectas al teminal de control .... colocandole en serie ..... a la entrada de control una resistencia de unos 120Ω o menos eso lo ves probando .....luego tomas la masa del circuito (0V) del 741 ...   .... y lo conectas con el negativo de la alimentacon de la plaquita y listo ...tenes los led audiritmicos ..... pero fijate  como trabaja el "shunt" ..... asi entendes cual es la funcion del bc548 ...  http://www.inventable.eu/media/48_PowerLeds_Driver/LedPowerDgm1.png aca tenes la opcion de agregar esto .... que es muy simple .... y te sirve si la salida de 741 no alcanza (para mi lo mejor es esto que te muestro ) ...... incluso si tenes los mismos valores de R en el conmutador del motor con TIP ... http://www.inventable.eu/media/97_Led_Driver_Control/Led_Driver_Control_circuito.png http://www.inventable.eu/2014/06/21/driver-leds-potencia-con-entrada-pwm/  EDITO MENASAJE aca te subo los pdf con la reforma ultima ....



pregunta : me puedo hacer un secuenciador por ej con un 555 y 407  y conectar la salida  de cada pata del 407 al terminal CTRL  de este circuito ???


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 15, 2014)

hola amigo .... 





claaudj dijo:


> pregunta : me puedo hacer un secuenciador por ej con un 555 y 407  y conectar la salida  de cada pata del 407 al terminal CTRL  de este circuito ???


 si señor !!!!! anda perfecto ...despues desime como nesesitas la placa y te hago las 10 salidas


----------



## claaudj (Oct 15, 2014)

tene en cuenta esto para la proxima .... comprates unos con 140° de apertura .eso para esto es una barbaridad ....para la proxima compra lo sin lentes y compra los lentes aparte ...... tiene de 8° dijo:
			
		

> a esto no lo entendi , los que yo tengo son de 120 grados , cuales son los sin lentes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 15, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> a esto no lo entendi , los que yo tengo son de 120 grados , cuales son los sin lentes ?


 son estos ....  Ver el archivo adjunto 98467  alli se le agrega los lentes como en esta imagen ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aca tenes el link ...https://www.dled.com.ar/lentes


----------



## claaudj (Oct 15, 2014)

lo prometido es deuda ,aca esta el derby con las medidas de la caja y como quedo todo montado , dos trafos , un driver dos leds de 5 watts en serie y circuito conmutador de giro a 180 grados con sensores magneticos , gracias por la ayuda a todos lo que aportaron algo , ahora sigo con otros proyectos ¡¡¡¡ .....seguimosssss quise decir .....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 15, 2014)

y este es otro equipo modificado , en un comienzo tenia una lampara de 24 volts y el trafo era pesadisimo , asique esta semana tambien estuve con este , solo le puse dos barritas rgb secuenciadas (555 y 4017 ) , sistema de roces y aca si le meti el audiorrtmico en el motor (741) , lo llamo hongo , todas lentes claras y aca no queria que me diera un efecto puntual ( el haz bien definido ) ....no . solo queria algo fuera de foco asi me llenaba mas o que los haces fueran bien gruesos (algo poco comun pero muy vistoso tambien ) , dos trafos y fuentes (uno para motor y audiorritmico y otro para secuencial y leds (son de alto briillo pero no de poder ) , quedo bien y es satisfactorio el resultado , aunque es cierto son bastante pobres los leds , quizas despues les meta 3 leds rgb de 3 watts , pero por el momento me basta y sobra , es para rellenar mas (tengo cerca de 20 efectos asique mas que suficientes ) , lo que gira solo es la placa aurdiorritmica junto con las barras leds (ese lio de diodos que ven es porque se me ocurrio que usara mas salidas del 4017 y alternara algunas mezclas de colores 
1 rojos
2 verdes
3 azules
4 rojo y azules
5 verdes y rojos
6 rojos y verdes 
7 rojos verdes y azules 
repite secuencia 
les incluyo un videito bastante malo y sin humo (estoy limpiando a full esa maquina hipertapada)


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 16, 2014)

hola ..bueno al placa del audioritmico de 4 canales esta hecha ya la publico DJWASH mas atras ... y te pase el link ... solo faltaria  la placa 4 driver ..y estan aparte por si hay que poner dicipadores .... solo es cuestion de que avicses y la subo ....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 16, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola ..bueno al placa del audioritmico de 4 canales esta hecha ya la publico DJWASH mas atras ... y te pase el link ... solo faltaria  la placa 4 driver ..y estan aparte por si hay que poner dicipadores .... solo es cuestion de que avicses y la subo ....



repito: podria hacer una sola plaquita con el secuencial y los 4 drivers y solo salir con cables de no mas de 3 mts hacia los leds solamente ??? o los drivers tienen que estar pegados a los leds ??? porque de eso depende como modifique esos artefactitos que tengo por ahi tirados y antes tenian unas viejas y espantosas lamparas h3


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 16, 2014)

sssssssssiiiiii .... si podes .... eso si ..... tenes que tomar en cuenta que la longitud del cable va "hacer una pequeña resistencia ....y telvez tengas que ajustar la R" de acuerdo a eso ..... pero yo creo que no vas a tener problemas .. con un cable de buena seccion .... esta buena la idea ....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 17, 2014)

hola gente , con esto de hacer secuenciales puntuales con los leds estoy buscando algun secuenciador de 4 canales y varios efectos ,se que me han recomendado hacerlo audirritmico pero la verdad por experiencia el concepto de audiorritmo no es el que mas me apetece en la practica , es poco fiable , aveces uno calibra el audiorritmo sin gente en los salones y funciona perfecto , luego quizas en toda la noche no toma un solo sonido por x causa ...no se , no he tenido buena experiencia con eso ,entonces : sin meterme en pic , lo mas elaborado que encontre es este circuito
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/imagen/cq8_401a.gif
pero me gustaria que sea autonomo totalmente , digo : voy a dejar este circuito arriba y solo darle alimentacion desde consola ,la velocidad fija y lo que necesito que me ayuden es como hacer para que la conmutacion de esos 4 efectos que realiza la llave SW entre el 4029 y el 4015 sea automatico digamos cada 10 segundos , como un secuenciador de secuencias dentro del secuenciador , alguien me ayuda ???
por cierto sacado de aqui : http://ramon-electronica.blogspot.com.ar/2010/12/secuenciador-de-8-canales-y-4-efectos.html


----------



## djwash (Oct 17, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> hola gente , con esto de hacer secuenciales puntuales con los leds estoy buscando algun secuenciador de 4 canales y varios efectos ,se que me han recomendado hacerlo audirritmico pero la verdad por experiencia el concepto de audiorritmo no es el que mas me apetece en la practica , es poco fiable , aveces uno calibra el audiorritmo sin gente en los salones y funciona perfecto , luego quizas en toda la noche no toma un solo sonido por x causa ...no se , no he tenido buena experiencia con eso ,entonces : sin meterme en pic , lo mas elaborado que encontre es este circuito
> http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/imagen/cq8_401a.gif
> pero me gustaria que sea autonomo totalmente , digo : voy a dejar este circuito arriba y solo darle alimentacion desde consola ,la velocidad fija y lo que necesito que me ayuden es como hacer para que la conmutacion de esos 4 efectos que realiza la llave SW entre el 4029 y el 4015 sea automatico digamos cada 10 segundos , como un secuenciador de secuencias dentro del secuenciador , alguien me ayuda ???
> por cierto sacado de aqui : http://ramon-electronica.blogspot.com.ar/2010/12/secuenciador-de-8-canales-y-4-efectos.html



Te recomiendo que hagas un esquema, dibujo o algo para que se entienda mejor que es lo que queres hacer...


----------



## claaudj (Oct 17, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Te recomiendo que hagas un esquema, dibujo o algo para que se entienda mejor que es lo que queres hacer...



prefiero hacer diez pruebas en protoboard aes que antes que dibujar en paint jaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 17, 2014)

hola amigaso DJWASH ... bueno el se refiere a la parte que marque con un circulo azul ....  yo pence que ya que en la placa esta el generador de clock .... le pusiera un 4017 ... y a sus salidas manejara 4 transistores..haciendo de llaves ...es una idea nada mas 


claaudj dijo:


> prefiero hacer diez pruebas en protoboard aes que antes que dibujar en paint jaja


claaudj ..jajajajajajajajaja ...... no te hagas problema .....  yo tambien me lleve jardin de infates  a marzo .....


----------



## claaudj (Oct 17, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigaso DJWASH ... bueno el se refiere a la parte que marque con un circulo azul .... Ver el archivo adjunto 119186 yo pence que ya que en la placa esta el generador de clock .... le pusiera un 4017 ... y a sus salidas manejara 4 transistores..haciendo de llaves ...es una idea nada mas
> claaudj ..jajajajajajajajaja ...... no te hagas problema .....  yo tambien me lleve jadin de infates  a marzo .....



punto uno : al ver tu dibujo se me inflo el pecho .....das ocote dibujando ...jajaja
punto dos : eso mismo se me ocurrio en mi mente , pero no se como llevarlo a la practica , mi cabeza piensa solo en el final de un proyecto , me cuesta el sendero que hay que transitar ..... permiso voy a seguir con mi libro de poemas ......


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 17, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> punto uno : al ver tu dibujo se me inflo el pecho .....das ocote dibujando ...jajaja
> punto dos : eso mismo se me ocurrio en mi mente , pero no se como llevarlo a la practica , mi cabeza piensa solo en el final de un proyecto , me cuesta el sendero que hay que transitar ..... permiso voy a seguir con mi libro de poemas ......


 bueno aca te subo una reforma del esquematico de DJWASH adaptado a tu circuito ..fijate  ... y lo que no entiendas pregunta


----------



## claaudj (Oct 18, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno aca te subo una reforma del esquematico de DJWASH adaptado a tu circuito ..fijate  ... y lo que no entiendas pregunta Ver el archivo adjunto 119196



esaaaaaaa !!!!! buenisimoooo !!!!! mil graciasssss .... el lunes empiezo a armarlo !!! ... sabado y domingo debo terminar una mezcladora y la maquina de humo !!!


----------



## claaudj (Oct 19, 2014)

hola gente , yo de nuevo ¡ ,miren lo que me traje de uno de mis trabajos y ya no funcionaba ...luz de emergencia china (jamas la compren es malisima , vino ya con las baterias descargadas ) duro un mes creo , bueno la cosa es que la desarme y se me ocurrio hacer un flash estrobocopico , tiene dos placas de 30 leds cada una ¡ blancos frios , le meti voltaje a ambas placas y funcionan perfecto , les meti 5 volts y encienden perfecto , mi pregunta es que circuito de flash estroboscopico me recomiendan que le coloque dentro ??? puedo llegar a conseguir 3 equipitos mas si tengo suerte en estos dias ....que opinan ???


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 19, 2014)

hola claaudj ....... bueno aca subi un equipo de flash que te puede servir ..... la cuestion es ajustar las hileras de led par que de su maximo brillo .... pero te podes guiar bastante .... espero que te sirva ... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/851532/


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola claaudj ....... bueno aca subi un equipo de flash que te puede servir ..... la cuestion es ajustar las hileras de led par que de su maximo brillo .... pero te podes guiar bastante .... espero que te sirva ... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/851532/



Yo arme ese circuito que subiste y doy fe que funciona excelente. Lo hice con led de 10W aunque todavia no se cuantos voy a usar, en cuanto lo arme subo fotos.


Sobre los driver y resistencia que me consultaste antes, depende de la fuente y del uso, del tipo de led tambien el sistema a usar. Les recomiendo que usen fuentes SMPS siempre que puedan.


----------



## claaudj (Oct 19, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola claaudj ....... bueno aca subi un equipo de flash que te puede servir ..... la cuestion es ajustar las hileras de led par que de su maximo brillo .... pero te podes guiar bastante .... espero que te sirva ... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/851532/



gracias que idioma es ese ??? queria traducirlo con google , bueno y que voltage sale en VCC GND ??? el mismo que entra por ZAS ???


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 19, 2014)

hola claaudj el idioma es ruso ....jajajajajajajaja ....!!!! ehhh mio caro raggazo noi capito niente ¡¡¡¡ ....   pero bueno si necesitas algo lo traduzco o te explico mas o menos ..guiate por el esquematico que el lenguaje es universal ... VCC y GRN es 12v ...(conmuta por masa = gnd)


----------



## claaudj (Oct 20, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno aca te subo una reforma del esquematico de DJWASH adaptado a tu circuito ..fijate  ... y lo que no entiendas pregunta Ver el archivo adjunto 119196



....y lo que no entiendo pregunto .....: y porque en lugar de tanto diodito no hacemos que el 4017 solo cuente hasta cuatro en sus salidas 3,2,4,10 y reseteamos la pata 15 a 1 ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 20, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> ....y lo que no entiendo pregunto .....: y porque en lugar de tanto diodito no hacemos que el 4017 solo cuente hasta cuatro en sus salidas 3,2,4,10 y reseteamos la pata 15 a 1 ?


 bueno .... yo estuve pensando lo siguiente .... aca se genera una multiplicacion de pulsos en el 4029 .... que se inyecta al 4015 .... puse el diagrama con los diodos ... por que si te fijas la secuencia la tiene desordenada y no es 1,2,3 y 4 ....pero lo que mas me interesa ... es que los pasos demoren cierto tiempo ..... y fijate en lo siguiente ...... supongamos  que este 4017 ..... conmuta el pin SW con el 2 .... genera el efecto secuencial .... ahora si razonamos ..... y por ejemplo ... ese tiempo que va estar conectado en el 2 ..y luego pase al 14 ..... sea un tiempo en que pueda completar la secuencia completa del 4015 .... por que si cambia antes ..no se va a notar el efecto ...y eso no va a servir ..entonces pence .que el 4017 .... tendria que llevar un 555 aparte ... y tambien seria logico.....  eso que desis de conmutar cuando llege a cuatro ...  y haga el reset el pin Q4 .... sin tantos diodos


----------



## claaudj (Oct 20, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno .... yo estuve pensando lo siguiente .... aca se genera una multiplicacion de pulsos en el 4029 .... que se inyecta al 4015 .... puse el diagrama con los diodos ... por que si te fijas la secuencia la tiene desordenada y no es 1,2,3 y 4 ....pero lo que mas me interesa ... es que los pasos demoren cierto tiempo ..... y fijate en lo siguiente ...... supongamos  que este 4017 ..... conmuta el pin SW con el 2 .... genera el efecto secuencial .... ahora si razonamos ..... y por ejemplo ... ese tiempo que va estar conectado en el 2 ..y luego pase al 14 ..... sea un tiempo en que pueda completar la secuencia completa del 4015 .... por que si cambia antes ..no se va a notar el efecto ...y eso no va a servir ..entonces pence .que el 4017 .... tendria que llevar un 555 aparte ... y tambien seria logico.....  eso que desis de conmutar cuando llege a cuatro ...  y haga el reset el pin Q4 .... sin tantos diodos



claaaaaro ....es que nunca te dije lo que habia pensado yo , que era poner dos astables diferentes , cuando dijiste lo de usar el clock que esta yo ahi pense nop....por lo mismo que comentas de que termine el ciclo asique ya vere cuanto ledoy  al segundo astable para que termine uno o dos ciclos del otro clock ya vere .... pero si pondre dos astables , ahora si nos entendemos ....gracias sigo soldando ya no con tanto dioderio jajaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 20, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> claaaaaro ....es que nunca te dije lo que habia pensado yo , que era poner dos astables diferentes , cuando dijiste lo de usar el clock que esta yo ahi pense nop....por lo mismo que comentas de que termine el ciclo asique ya vere cuanto ledoy  al segundo astable para que termine uno o dos ciclos del otro clock ya vere .... pero si pondre dos astables , ahora si nos entendemos ....gracias sigo soldando ya no con tanto dioderio jajaja


 sip ..... amigo ..... se pueden omitir los diodos ... solo deja las R" que van a las bases de lo trancistores .... con eso se simplifica ....yo los deje por la razon que si prestas atencion a la secuencia en la que estan conectados .... realiza una pequeña demora ...... porque los trancistores  estan conectado a mas de una salida siguiente por los diodos ....


----------



## djwash (Oct 20, 2014)

Los diodos estan para usar todas las salidas del 4017 creando una combinación de las salidas, por ejemplo 1,2,3,4,1 3, 4 2, 4 1, 3 2, etc... Esto te puede venir bien en tu caso si queres comandar triac o reles para activar un equipo a la vez y/o de a dos sin tocar nada , por ejemplo hongo, derby, flash+laser, hongo + derby, laser, flash..

Podes meter en el clock del 4017 pulsos de un 555 configurado lentamente, o audioritmico con poca sensibilidad para que no cambie tan rapido...


----------



## claaudj (Oct 29, 2014)

hola gente ¡ no desapareci , solo estoy a full armando equipos jaja, esta listo el flash que les mostre con leds ....anduvo genial ¡¡¡ mi pregunta es : se puede acoplar el circuito de flash de leds al circuito de driver de potencia ???? .....tambien termine el secuenciador de 4 canales con auto rotacion de efectos y drivers de poder con leds de 3 watts anduvo barbaro ¡¡¡ pronto fotos y videos ... ahora terminando el laser con los galvos (uno con oscilador ,el otro audiorritmico ) ....aca tengo otra pregunta ....lo estoy iluminando con un laser verde de 10 mw que compre que pecha bastante bien con humo , pero tengo una duda y es como alimentarlo , el mismo viene con dos pilas de 1,5 volts o sea 3 volts (soy buenisimo multiplicando ) ....pero que yo sepa no existe un 7803 ....o si ???? como logro estabilizar 3 voltios exactos ??? (o un poquito mas no? ya que las pilas nuevas tienen cerca de 1,7 volts no ??? .....bueno esas dudas tengo por ahora ....graciasssss


----------



## djwash (Oct 29, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> hola gente ¡ no desapareci , solo estoy a full armando equipos jaja, esta listo el flash que les mostre con leds ....anduvo genial ¡¡¡ mi pregunta es : se puede acoplar el circuito de flash de leds al circuito de driver de potencia ???? .....tambien termine el secuenciador de 4 canales con auto rotacion de efectos y drivers de poder con leds de 3 watts anduvo barbaro ¡¡¡ pronto fotos y videos ... ahora terminando el laser con los galvos (uno con oscilador ,el otro audiorritmico ) ....aca tengo otra pregunta ....lo estoy iluminando con un laser verde de 10 mw que compre que pecha bastante bien con humo , pero tengo una duda y es como alimentarlo , el mismo viene con dos pilas de 1,5 volts o sea 3 volts (soy buenisimo multiplicando ) ....pero que yo sepa no existe un 7803 ....o si ???? como logro estabilizar 3 voltios exactos ??? (o un poquito mas no? ya que las pilas nuevas tienen cerca de 1,7 volts no ??? .....bueno esas dudas tengo por ahora ....graciasssss



NO solo es necesaria una fuente adecuada sino tambien refrigerar bien el diodo laser, los punteros vienen fabricados para usarse como tal, esporadicamente, en estos equipos que armamos nosotros el uso es continuo por lo tanto es necesario refrigerar.

Ya se hablo de eso en el tema y se postearon circuitos y demas un poco mas atras, a leer...


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 29, 2014)

hola amigaso .... 





claaudj dijo:


> hola gente ¡ no desapareci , solo estoy a full armando equipos jaja, esta listo el flash que les mostre con leds ....anduvo genial ¡¡¡ mi pregunta es : se puede acoplar el circuito de flash de leds al circuito de driver de potencia ???? .....tambien termine el secuenciador de 4 canales con auto rotacion de efectos y drivers de poder con leds de 3 watts anduvo barbaro ¡¡¡ pronto fotos y videos ... ahora terminando el laser con los galvos (uno con oscilador ,el otro audiorritmico ) ....aca tengo otra pregunta ....lo estoy iluminando con un laser verde de 10 mw que compre que pecha bastante bien con humo , pero tengo una duda y es como alimentarlo , el mismo viene con dos pilas de 1,5 volts o sea 3 volts (soy buenisimo multiplicando ) ....pero que yo sepa no existe un 7803 ....o si ???? como logro estabilizar 3 voltios exactos ??? (o un poquito mas no? ya que las pilas nuevas tienen cerca de 1,7 volts no ??? .....bueno esas dudas tengo por ahora ....graciasssss


   bueno la primer duda tuya ... la respuesta es sipp ..aca tenes como   _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/851896/ _....... bueno en cuanto al laser toma en cuenta lo que dice el maestro DJWASH .. que es muy cierto...  si no lo queres "matar" ..yo fabrico los dicipadores con reguladores de motos 110 quemados ... (me los regalan)       https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/822005/.. y como los mios son mas potentes le coloque un pequeño ventiladorcito  ..... en cuanto a la fuente si queres te subo un modulo en vez de dos ..aca tenes como                                                                                                   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/822466/


----------



## claaudj (Oct 29, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigaso ....    bueno la primer duda tuya ... la respuesta es sipp ..aca tenes como   _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/851896/ _....... bueno en cuanto al laser toma en cuenta lo que dice el maestro DJWASH .. que es muy cierto...  si no lo queres "matar" ..yo fabrico los dicipadores con reguladores de motos 110 quemados ... (me los regalan)       https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/822005/.. y como los mios son mas potentes le coloque un pequeño ventiladorcito  ..... en cuanto a la fuente si queres te subo un modulo en vez de dos ..aca tenes como                                                                                                   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/822466/



ok disipadores para los dos laser (arme dos equipos ) uno con galvos otro con motores (ambos en dos equipos diferentes ) pero las fuentes las pondria en la consola ....pero la fuente la veo re compleja  y borrosa , es que tengo la fiesta dentro de 10 dias y aun me faltan otras cosas (estoy pintando parrillas y clamps (sujetadores de luces)) mas unos soportes para bafles (los tengo que colgar de unas cumbreras en el salon y no tengo pies de bafles .... por eso necesito una fuente simplita ....bha no digo que no lo sea ( es que ya me estoy poniendo nervioso ) jaja

che edito con otra consulta .... los tip 41 y 42 se les puede poner un unico disipador comun (tengo dos circuitos iguales , pero se me presento esa duda al querer disiparlos , tengo uno qu epodria abarcarlos a los 4 ...pero se puede ???


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 30, 2014)

hola 





claaudj dijo:


> ok disipadores para los dos laser (arme dos equipos ) uno con galvos otro con motores (ambos en dos equipos diferentes ) pero las fuentes las pondria en la consola ....pero la fuente la veo re compleja  y borrosa , es que tengo la fiesta dentro de 10 dias y aun me faltan otras cosas (estoy pintando parrillas y clamps (sujetadores de luces)) mas unos soportes para bafles (los tengo que colgar de unas cumbreras en el salon y no tengo pies de bafles .... por eso necesito una fuente simplita ....bha no digo que no lo sea ( es que ya me estoy poniendo nervioso ) jaja
> 
> che edito con otra consulta .... los tip 41 y 42 se les puede poner un unico disipador comun (tengo dos circuitos iguales , pero se me presento esa duda al querer disiparlos , tengo uno que podria abarcarlos a los 4 ...pero se puede ???


 bueno armate dos fuentecitas de al menos 7v ( siempre los trafos de 6v te dan un poco mas ) rectificador de onda completa y capacitor grande ...... en vacio te da como 8v .... a eso le metes un regulador 7805 y regulas su salida a 4v( en el foro hay muchos ejemplos ...... y con eso ya esta ...... como tu laser tiene reguladora de intencidad ......va a consimir lo que necesite... eso si bien dicipado ( al bronce ponele grasa dicipadora para que haga buena trasferecia al aluminio ) ... en cuanto a los tip tenes que aislarlos (mica y buje de tornillo) vas a tener que hacer asi ...... porque uno es P y el otro es N (vas hacer un corto) ..... ... PD: si exiten los reguladores de 3.3v !!!!!!!! para el que no lo sabe  http://www.electronicamagnabit.com/tienda/176-regulador-de-voltaje-33v-78m33c.html


----------



## claaudj (Oct 30, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  bueno armate dos fuentecitas de al menos 7v ( siempre los trafos de 6v te dan un poco mas ) rectificador de onda completa y capacitor grande ...... en vacio te da como 8v .... a eso le metes un regulador 7805 y regulas su salida a 4v( en el foro hay muchos ejemplos ...... y con eso ya esta ...... como tu laser tiene reguladora de intencidad ......va a consimir lo que necesite... eso si bien dicipado ( al bronce ponele grasa dicipadora para que haga buena trasferecia al aluminio ) ... en cuanto a los tip tenes que aislarlos (mica y buje de tornillo) vas a tener que hacer asi ...... porque uno es P y el otro es N (vas hacer un corto) ..... ... PD: si exiten los reguladores de 3.3v !!!!!!!! para el que no lo sabe  http://www.electronicamagnabit.com/tienda/176-regulador-de-voltaje-33v-78m33c.html



si , lo de los tip me di cuenta cuando vi los datasheet que el pin de colectores tambien son los de carcasa y si los meto sin mica y aislador uno va a positpaivo y otro a anegativo corto seguro , che es normal que calienten tanto esos tip ??? pero solo calienta los negativos ¡¡¡ ...... lo de la fuente para los laser eso hice ....puente , capacitor  ,7806 (no tenia 05 a mano ) y de ahi un lm 317 , ahora bien en vacio lo calibro a 3 volts pero al conectar el laser se me baja a 1,85 v , entonces me fui hasta el laser y medi y calibre hasta que tuviera 3 volts y alumbre bien , pero me fui a tocar el 7805 y hierve ¡¡¡¡¡ tanto consumen esas mierdas ???? (repito tengo roto la parte de medicion de intensidad de mi tester ..... y el laser asi pelado a los 5 minutos empieza a sentirse un calorcito respetable ,asi que vere , lo que mas me esta costando es calibrar laser y ambos espejos para que se dirija a donde quiero .....sigo renegando ....


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 30, 2014)

bueno ... 





claaudj dijo:


> si , lo de los tip me di cuenta cuando vi los datasheet que el pin de colectores tambien son los de carcasa y si los meto sin mica y aislador uno va a positpaivo y otro a anegativo corto seguro , che es normal que calienten tanto esos tip ??? pero solo calienta los negativos ¡¡¡ ...... lo de la fuente para los laser eso hice ....puente , capacitor  ,7806 (no tenia 05 a mano ) y de ahi un lm 317 , ahora bien en vacio lo calibro a 3 volts pero al conectar el laser se me baja a 1,85 v , entonces me fui hasta el laser y medi y calibre hasta que tuviera 3 volts y alumbre bien , pero me fui a tocar el 7805 y hierve ¡¡¡¡¡ tanto consumen esas mierdas ???? (repito tengo roto la parte de medicion de intensidad de mi tester ..... y el laser asi pelado a los 5 minutos empieza a sentirse un calorcito respetable ,... asi que vere , lo que mas me esta costando es calibrar laser y ambos espejos para que se dirija a donde quiero .....sigo renegando ....


  y sip ...calientan bastante che ..se usa un tipo de configuración de audio...pero su resistencia es mayor .... "chupa" corriente a lo tonto ......  nop el 317 no lo uses ... busca en el foro como regular el 7806 ... que se puede y alli le bajas 2v solamente ...asi tiene que andar ... en cuanto al consumo ronda (mas o menos 500ma a 700ma .....  pero no te hagas problema pone un 7806 por cada laser .... regulado a 4v y listo .... lo de calibrar la pocicion ..te daras cuenta por que los de ADJ..en los videos se ve los precintos y silicona caliente.par sujetarlos .....pero si no tienen un buen soporte regulable te volves loco..y te lo digo yo jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## claaudj (Oct 30, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno ...   y sip ...calientan bastante che ..se usa un tipo de configuración de audio...pero su resistencia es mayor .... "chupa" corriente a lo tonto ......  nop el 317 no lo uses ... busca en el foro como regular el 7806 ... que se puede y alli le bajas 2v solamente ...asi tiene que andar ... en cuanto al consumo ronda (mas o menos 500ma a 700ma .....  pero no te hagas problema pone un 7806 por cada laser .... regulado a 4v y listo .... lo de calibrar la pocicion ..te daras cuenta por que los de ADJ..en los videos se ve los precintos y silicona caliente.par sujetarlos .....pero si no tienen un buen soporte regulable te volves loco..y te lo digo yo jajajajajajajajajaja



hay fotos de algun " soporte de hdd galvos laser " en el foro ???..... che puse cocatenados en serie 4 diodos 1n 4007 y el voltage solo bajo 1 voltio ..... mis diodos son truchos ???


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 31, 2014)

Bueno acá te dejo algunas fotos que capás te sirvan ..... como veras ... no tiene mucha ciencia ..el principio es el mismo ....  por eso te decía que dejaras aluminio ...... de paso que sirve de disipador ..te da lugar para sujetarlos ..... 

Ver el archivo adjunto 90701



























Bueno en cuanto a la fuente podes usar el 317 ... o ... el 7806 ... sirve este tutorial del español .. "atención que es importante que sepan ..esa fuente es para un uso de algunos segundos "NO SIRVE PARA CONECTAR EL DIODO LASER DIRECTAMENTE "  aunque en el video lo hace ..no dice que se queman ... falta conexión del PD .que es el que regula la intensidad para que el laser no se queme ....  pero si nuestro laser tiene plaqueta reguladora ..... sirve perfectamente ... Equipos de iluminacion (efectos, robóticas, algo de dmx, y mucho DIY) ... y acá tenes como regular el 7806 .. si pones una resistencia de 33Ω o 47Ω vas a andar cerca ..pero eso si no le metas demasiados V en  la entrada al menos unos 3 o 4V mas de lo que regula ..asi no disipa tanto .. no tiene sentido meter 12v... si regulas solo 4v ..tiene que disipar 8v que es el doble ...

HTML document for the World Wide Web


----------



## claaudj (Oct 31, 2014)

estan buenisimas las fotos ¡ .... y en base a una de esas es que modifique el mio haciendolo regulable , tome unos ejes de potenciometros los adose a unos carretes de hilo de mi vieja y le extraje los bujesitos de las perillas de los potenciometros con otro tornillo para hacer eegulable los espejos a los ejes , ahora lo que noto es que en dos de las fotos les dejaron los brazos de la cabeza del disco duro y le pusieron unos limitadores para que se muevan en ese rango , no lo habia notado antes ....es bueno eso ???? tambien monte el laser en un aluminio groso y le hice una grampa omhega de aluminio asique ya no calienta ....tambien monte en disipador los tip 41 y 42 y tampoco calientan para nada , tambien consegui el 78033 (regiulador de 3,3 volts ) , tengo un drama con la resistencia que opone el cable que va desde la consola al laser , me baja el votaje a 2,42 volts ¡¡¡ .....pero aun poniendolo al lado de la fuente ahi se mantiene el voltaje pero igual el regulador 78033 (de 1 ampere) calienta que da miedo ¡¡¡¡ y no se porque .... adjunto algunas fotetes


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 1, 2014)

hola .... buenicimo cheeeeeeeeeeeee !!!! me alegra que te sirvieran ¡¡¡¡¡¡  Ver el archivo adjunto 119870 Ver el archivo adjunto 119871 Ver el archivo adjunto 119872 Ver el archivo adjunto 119873  bueno en cuanto al la fuente que usas para el laser ¿¿¿¿¿ cuantos volts tenes ala entrada del 780333 ????? ??????? capaz que es muchísimo .......lo recomendable es que este al lado del laser ..... y que de la consola le manejes ON/OFF .... de los 220v.... tu montaje me hizo recordar algo que tenia guardado hace mucho tiempo ....esto circuitos son un generador de seno/conseno.... manual generas figuras de lissajou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yo habia armado dos canales (la electrónica me la armo un amigo yo en ese entonces no sabia nada jajajajajajaja ).. el truco es que usaba una grabadora .. y el audio grabado se lo inyectábamos a los amplificadores ..y reproducía un monton de figuras solo jejejejeje !!!! habia que tomarse el trabajo de grabarlas en un cassete de 90 minutos jajajajajajajajaja !!!!! bueno explico algo como es lo primero que va  ..es asi ..tenemos que armar dos de estos .. uno para el canal X y otro para el canal Y ...  después tenemos que armar el mezclador que es este ...  eso nos da la posibilidad de que cambiando unas llave pasemos de X a Y y de Y a X ...... y luego esta este que es el amplificador de galvos o motores ....   aparte voy a subir un trabajo realizado por el amigaso aquileslor que me mando a mi correo privado .... del cual no eh podido entrar mas (perdon amigo por no poder responderte) y vale la pena realizarlo ..yo hice unas pruebas también ... con humo y un laser verde de 50MW... es alucinante el efecto ..... reproduzco tal cual me lo envió .."""" Te explico un experimento que se me ocurrió para tratar de hacer el efecto de los puntos de láser.
Quizás ya lo hayas hecho vos, pero si no lo explico no lo sabré.
Se trata de hacer un arreglo de espejos sobre un eje como la foto . Lo hice sobre un cañito de bronce de1/4 “ y de 11 cm de largo, pero esas medidas son de mi ocurrencia y pueden variar a gusto.
Corté cuatro espejos de lámina de bronce cromado en forma triangular con la punta recortada y los soldé en el tubo de bronce ( por eso usé bronce, para poder soldar fácil) pero previamente soldé mas o menos en el medio del cañito, un cuadrado de 2 cm de lado para soporte como en la foto de atras. Los triángulos quedaron de 5,5 cm de largo, 7 mm en la punta y 2,5 cm la base ancha.
Lo fijé a un taladro de mano para usarlo de motor y hacer girar este adminiculo y variar la velocidad con un dimmer.
Incidiendo sobre él un haz de laser, se producen semicírculos sobre la pared y según la inclinación mas o menos grandes. Si moves el laser en forma paralela a los espejos, o sea en la dirección del largo,  se forman varios semicírculos ( la parte gorda del círculo de la foto donde se ven encimados porque lo saqué con velocidad lenta en la máquina de foto). Las ráfagas aledañas se produjeron por la trepidación del taladro en la baja velocidad, que no medí, pero se ven los espejos girar. A mas velocidad varían las cantidades de círculos.
Apunté el puntero desde atrás para que los círculos salieran hacia adelante sin ningún otro espejo o lente. Por eso le di al sistema esa forma triangular.
Ahora bien, si se sincronizan con pulsos el laser con la frecuencia del giro, se lograría obtener los puntos del laser formando los semicírculos (efecto estroboscópico). Variando la frecuencia, se tendría desde puntos a segmentos o líneas enteras. Y si modulamos esa frecuencia con algún audiorítmico, esos puntos bailarían al compás de la música. Yo no tengo tiempo para hacer esos experimentos, pero vos quizás hasta tengas ya moduladores de frecuencia y osciladores para ello.
También quedaría bien variar la inclinación del láser ritmicamente o aleatorio para variar los efectos.
Si te interesa hacer el experimento te puedo enviar algunos de estos espejos, de los cuales me quedaron varios de una serie de microamperímetros con escala espejo y me vinieron de repuesto los espejos. Son de bronce cromado y los corté por el medio y les di forma con una tijera de hojalatero. Salen dos triángulos de cada espejo. Con un pedacito de bronce que soldé primero en el centro del caño hice el cuadrado de soporte posterior. Luego fui soldando un espejo a la vez.
Creo que vale la pena hacer el experimento completo y quizás te sirva para hacer algo comercial que se pudiera vender.
Esto no lo pienso publicar y lo hice solo para vos, que te veo tan entusiasta en este tema.
Te repito, dame tu dirección y te envío creo que cuatro espejos entren en un sobre. Con eso puedes hacer varias pruebas. Y luego poner mas espejos, a lo mejor seis. Y es fácil conseguirlos: compras un pedazo de lámina de bronce de 0,5 mm de espesor y lo llevas a hacer cromado brillante. Te quedan hermosos espejos que no pesan nada como los de vidrio y lo mejor, son de primera superficie, no dejando fantasmas en su reflexión.
Espero esto te sirva para algo. Si logras algo y lo quieres publicar, hazlo.
Saludos.   """""""" bueno creo que el amigaso AQUILES ..... !!!!! se paso muy pero muy bueno ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ... aparte otro dato .... usen los discos de los discos duros como espejo ......tiene mucho menor perdida por reflejo que los espejos comunes .... el vidrio que traspasa es la perdida ..... "traten de no tocarlos con las manos" (usen guantes) ..... y aparte son mas livianos para los motores (peso) ...


----------



## claaudj (Nov 1, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola .... buenicimo cheeeeeeeeeeeee !!!! me alegra que te sirvieran ¡¡¡¡¡¡  Ver el archivo adjunto 119870 Ver el archivo adjunto 119871 Ver el archivo adjunto 119872 Ver el archivo adjunto 119873  bueno en cuanto al la fuente que usas para el laser ¿¿¿¿¿ cuantos volts tenes ala entrada del 780333 ????? ??????? capaz que es muchísimo .......lo recomendable es que este al lado del laser ..... y que de la consola le manejes ON/OFF .... de los 220v.... tu montaje me hizo recordar algo que tenia guardado hace mucho tiempo ....esto circuitos son un generador de seno/conseno.... manual generas figuras de lissajou http://examoonist.web.fc2.com/blindspot/implicit-parametric-function/lissaj.gif yo habia armado dos canales (la electrónica me la armo un amigo yo en ese entonces no sabia nada jajajajajajaja ).. el truco es que usaba una grabadora .. y el audio grabado se lo inyectábamos a los amplificadores ..y reproducía un monton de figuras solo jejejejeje !!!! habia que tomarse el trabajo de grabarlas en un cassete de 90 minutos jajajajajajajajaja !!!!! bueno explico algo como es lo primero que va  ..es asi ..tenemos que armar dos de estos .. uno para el canal X y otro para el canal Y ... Ver el archivo adjunto 119890 después tenemos que armar el mezclador que es este ... Ver el archivo adjunto 119891 eso nos da la posibilidad de que cambiando unas llave pasemos de X a Y y de Y a X ...... y luego esta este que es el amplificador de galvos o motores .... Ver el archivo adjunto 119892  aparte voy a subir un trabajo realizado por el amigaso aquileslor que me mando a mi correo privado .... del cual no eh podido entrar mas (perdon amigo por no poder responderte) y vale la pena realizarlo ..yo hice unas pruebas también ... con humo y un laser verde de 50MW... es alucinante el efecto ..... reproduzco tal cual me lo envió .."""" Te explico un experimento que se me ocurrió para tratar de hacer el efecto de los puntos de láser.
> Quizás ya lo hayas hecho vos, pero si no lo explico no lo sabré.
> Se trata de hacer un arreglo de espejos sobre un eje como la foto . Lo hice sobre un cañito de bronce de1/4 “ y de 11 cm de largo, pero esas medidas son de mi ocurrencia y pueden variar a gusto.
> Corté cuatro espejos de lámina de bronce cromado en forma triangular con la punta recortada y los soldé en el tubo de bronce ( por eso usé bronce, para poder soldar fácil) pero previamente soldé mas o menos en el medio del cañito, un cuadrado de 2 cm de lado para soporte como en la foto de atras. Los triángulos quedaron de 5,5 cm de largo, 7 mm en la punta y 2,5 cm la base ancha.
> ...



que manera de QUEMARME LA CABEZA LOCO ¡¡¡ 

cuando ya parece que ya lo tengo vos me metes mas virus en mi cabeza ( frase sacada de la pelicula inception donde meterle una idea  a alguien es como insertarle un virus el cual se expandera dentro hasta limites insospechados ) jaja... 

que hace exactamente el generdor de seno coseno???.....yo las figuras de lisajaus las hago con el otro equipito laser hecho con dos motores variando velocidades y sentido de giro de ambos motores ....
en cuanto al voltage de entrada es de 15 volts (que boludo no me fije en eso ) ....

no se si ponerle la fuente al lado del laser en la misma caja , como tener espacio tengo , lo que no se es cuanto mierda consume el laser ¡¡¡¡¡ es de 10 mw pero si me hace calentar un 78xx no se ¡¡¡ cuanto duran dos pilas AAA en estos bichos ???? la verdad que jamas los use con pilas ¡¡¡¡ ni bien los compro los pelo y le mando fuente y a un gabinete ¡¡¡ jajaja

bueno como sea que voltage deberia ser el secundario del trafo para utilizar el 78033 ahi mismo al ladito del laser ??? el tema de meter 220 en un cable tipo utp con fichas rj45 no me convence ... lo que se me ocurrio para reducir la resitencia de los 12 metros de longitud del cable de consola al equipo es utilizar dos cables para negativo , dos para positivos y los otros dos pares para los galvos , los galvos funcionan bien eso no fue drama , todo el problema lo tengo en los modulos laser 

che el del multiprisma esta bueno ¡¡¡ si la verdad que pense en cortar los espejados de los discos duros que les saque a los galvos para probar como se ven , es cierto lo del vidrio y sus perdidas , la verdad te agradezco la atencion de los espejos , pero no se si lo veo necesario y ponerte en una molestia , espejos tengo (se me revento una bocha espejada de 40 centimetros asi que imaginate , y tengo como 6 discos duros mas de donde extraer espejos 

adjunto foto del secuenciador de 4 autoswitcheable que hablaabmos ya lo tengo funcionando 
tambien foto del vidrio de la casa de mi viea que revento mi hijo jugando al basket y al cual abrace por que eso me dara la posibilidad del proximo proyecto laser que me diste la idea paginas atras 

la fiesta donde tengo que estrenar todo esto es el proximo sabado , creo que ni los mismos novios se deben haber preparadao tanto jaja , pero es que este finde quiero dejar todo andando asi la semana me dedico pura y exclusivamente con la musica que ya baje todo (creo) pero tengo que setear bien el programa traktor y crear bien las listas de reproduccion para que no falte nada , prometo muchas fotos y videos de como quedara instalado todo el sabado que viene , por cierto , les cuento un secreto : hace 2 años hice una fiesta de 15 , pero hacia 12 años que no pongo musica en fiestas profesionalmente ....se que todo saldra bien ....


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 1, 2014)

hol bueno che alli esta el asunto ... jejejeejeeje si tenes la fuente de 15v se lo mandas al 78033 esta dicipando12v y "chirolas "" no es porque el laser consuma mucho .....calienta por la terrible reduccion de corriente .. ya te dije el laser como mucho unos 700ma consume ..(aunque yo he hecho andar laser de DVD en 900 mA .... un caño !!!!) ... colocale uno de 6v cmo mucho ..15v es una guasada .... te paso una idea que me la dio la experiencia..... en el gabinete coloca la fuentecita al lado del laser .... los amplificadores y plaquetas de control los pones cerca del area de trabajo y consola de luces .... al efecto (gabinete ) llevava un cable de 220v (de esos blancos bipolares o negro ) y dos cables de parlantes (atados con precintos para hacer uno solo) ...que irian a los galvos o motorcitos en definitiva es como llevar cables a parlantes .... en cuanto al efecto del seno/conseno la figura puede rotar sobre su eje cosa que con los motores no se puede generas X e Y .. eso genera X , Y y Z ...... me parece estupendo ....  que muestres las fotos de lo que has armado asi queda en el foro y sirve para los demas...sip esta bueno lo del vidrio ..aca te muestro un injerto con un vidrio de 20cm de diametro con un agujero de 10mm en el centro y lo hace girar un motorcito 220v del plato de microndas con su bujesito plastico de polea (con varias capas de termo contraible para hacer el antideslizante ) con un tornillo de suseccion y el otro agujero con un resorte duro ..para ajustar la curvatura despareja  del vidrio ....  gira bien lento y se nota el desplazamiento del laser o los laser


----------



## claaudj (Nov 2, 2014)

ya lo voy a armar por ahora quiero saber si tengo tiqmpo de armar un laser mas o con el vidrio  esmerilado ese o con una bolita de cristal  faceteado tipo feng shui como la de la foto .... hoy termine la consola de iluminacion y los laseres , las fuentes funcionaron bien y no calientan ,los laser tampoco , el tema es que ya no tengo mas plata pero si encontre de todos los equipos que he estado desarmando en estos años , lo que me mato es que lo quisiera hacer funcionar con un laser de dvd grabador , miren la cantiDad de laser que tengo , pero como saber cual es cual ???? hay forma de saber cual ha sido grabador ??? encuentro uno que tiene 4 patas ,otros tres , no se ... tambien les adjunto en rar un videito de los lasers ....


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 3, 2014)

hola 





claaudj dijo:


> ya lo voy a armar por ahora quiero saber si tengo tiqmpo de armar un laser mas o con el vidrio  esmerilado ese o con una bolita de cristal  faceteado tipo feng shui como la de la foto .... hoy termine la consola de iluminacion y los laseres , las fuentes funcionaron bien y no calientan ,los laser tampoco , el tema es que ya no tengo mas plata pero si encontre de todos los equipos que he estado desarmando en estos años , lo que me mato es que lo quisiera hacer funcionar con un laser de dvd grabador , miren la cantiDad de laser que tengo , pero como saber cual es cual ???? hay forma de saber cual ha sido grabador ??? encuentro uno que tiene 4 patas ,otros tres , no se ... tambien les adjunto en rar un videito de los lasers ....


 bueno ..... eso es todo un tema ..... porque es muy dificil saber cual es cual ......y menos guiarte por una hoja de datos ... lo que te recomiendo es hacer lo que yo hago ....la fuentecita del "español" .. .. para probar ...... yo subi bastante info mas atras  en cuanto a como van conectados correctamente .... aca tenes un ejemplo de como Ver el archivo adjunto 6569 Ver el archivo adjunto 31736 y tambien  asi te sacas dudas leete este post Identificacion de las 3 patas de un laser en cuanto a los de 4 patas (pines) .puede ser que tengan el infrarojo (grabador) y rojo (lector) ...... con un tester tambien ..... podes encontrar las conecciones ..... de las patas ..... (en definitiva son diodos tambien) .....  la prueba con la fuentecita del español es para que arranque ....¡¡¡¡¡  NADA MAS !!!!  ... y te conviene poner un pote en vez de un preset ..... algunos nesesitan mas corriente para arrancar ... tambien te conviene darte una vuelta por donde reparan PLAY y X BOX ... tal vez puedas recuperar algun laser azul-violeta ...... de los modulos que cambian ( a mi me los regalan) ... tambien explique como hacer el colimador con esos laser chinos berretas .... bueno tenes para leer un buen rato jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## claaudj (Nov 3, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  bueno ..... eso es todo un tema ..... porque es muy dificil saber cual es cual ......y menos guiarte por una hoja de datos ... lo que te recomiendo es hacer lo que yo hago ....la fuentecita del "español" .. .. para probar ...... yo subi bastante info mas atras  en cuanto a como van conectados correctamente .... aca tenes un ejemplo de como Ver el archivo adjunto 6569 Ver el archivo adjunto 31736 y tambien  asi te sacas dudas leete este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/identificacion-3-patas-laser-13085/#post75636 en cuanto a los de 4 patas (pines) .puede ser que tengan el infrarojo (grabador) y rojo (lector) ...... con un tester tambien ..... podes encontrar las conecciones ..... de las patas ..... (en definitiva son diodos tambien) .....  la prueba con la fuentecita del español es para que arranque ....¡¡¡¡¡  NADA MAS !!!!  ... y te conviene poner un pote en vez de un preset ..... algunos nesesitan mas corriente para arrancar ... tambien te conviene darte una vuelta por donde reparan PLAY y X BOX ... tal vez puedas recuperar algun laser azul-violeta ...... de los modulos que cambian ( a mi me los regalan) ... tambien explique como hacer el colimador con esos laser chinos berretas .... bueno tenes para leer un buen rato jajajajajajajajaja




que potencia en mw tiene :
en lector de cd ?
un lector de dvd ?
un lectograbador de dvd ?
un lector de xbox? (esos son azules ?)


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 3, 2014)

hola 





claaudj dijo:


> que potencia en mw tiene :
> en lector de cd ?
> un lector de dvd ?
> un lectograbador de dvd ?
> un lector de xbox? (esos son azules ?)


 bueno como te dije no hay informacion sobre el componete ... eso depende si lee solamente estamos hablando de 0 a 100mw ..si lee y graba entre 100 y 200mw ..y si graba solo 300mw o mas..pero el fabicante no especifica nada sobre ellos ... puede darse el caso ..(como me paso a mi) que me encontre varios laser que estan en el rango del infrarrojo pero son visibles .....  y en cuanto a lo de las lectoras de x-box es igul alo que te explique ....no tiene nada que ver que sea CD . , DVD o x-box va en la longitud de onda en que trabajan .... no en su potencia ..sentate tranquilo y lee lo que subí mas atrás .allí esta explicado .(las play y x-box tambien )


----------



## claaudj (Nov 13, 2014)

hola gente ¡ , bueno , les cuento que el sabado me fue genial con los equipos de audio e iluminacion en ese casamiento ¡ , despues les subo fotos , ahora estuve pensando en hacer audiorritmico un efecto similar a este quehice hace algunos años y tengo una fuente variable interna en la consola para manejarlo manualmente y una llave doble inversora con punto medio ( de parada ) pero ahora lo quiero hacer automatico pero no con electreto sino desde la consola con al misma toma de audio desde el acualizador del equipo de audio directo (que asi fue que maneje el laser galvo HDD) ....y todos los audioritmicos que encuentro son con electreto , alguien me ayuda con convertir un audioritmico directo a la salida de audio ????


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 13, 2014)

hola supongo que te referiras al microfono ..bueno habria que ver como pensas acoplarlo ... . (desde donde a donde ) y vemos como ajustar la señal .... poder se puede .pero no se lo que tenes ....  ni lo que pensas adaptar .... ¿¿¿¿ se entie de o no ????? jajajajajajajaja


----------



## claaudj (Nov 13, 2014)

eeee....nop .....jaja......quiero ser claro : quiero que un motor cc se mueva sentido horario antihorario al ritmo de la musica  (calibrable ) pero no tomado desde un electreto sino directo de señal de audio en la entrada del circuito .....detesto los electretos que toman audio cuando y como quieren...


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 13, 2014)

sip.... te entendi desde un principio ..y el problema de los microfonos .... no es la captacion de audio sino su ajuste ... lo que no se o no tengo datos es la sencibilad o la potencia de la salida de audio que pensás usar ..... se entiende ahora ????? .... que movamos un motor o accionemos un CI eso no importa eso ya lo veremos ..dijo un ciego jajajajajajjajajajjajajjaj


----------



## claaudj (Nov 13, 2014)

salida desde un ecualizador de audio (el que va antes de las potencias ) , cable desde ahi hasta entrada en la consola de iluminacion ( asi lo use para el "Y" del galvo laser ) y quiero aprovechar esa misma toma audioritmica para esto tambien

otro tema ....no entiendo como funciona o que hacen los espejos internos de este efectaso .... alguna ideita ???
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DW6echl1Ko&list=TLCNy5bZryvcs&index=11


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 13, 2014)

claaudj dijo:


> salida desde un ecualizador de audio (el que va antes de las potencias ) , cable desde ahi hasta entrada en la consola de iluminacion ( asi lo use para el "Y" del galvo laser ) y quiero aprovechar esa misma toma audioritmica para esto tambien. . . .



otro tema ....no entiendo como funciona o que hacen los espejos internos de este efectaso .... alguna ideita ???
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DW6echl1Ko&list=TLCNy5bZryvcs&index=11"
 bueno veamos como adaptaste lo otro y de alli arrancamos ... entoses .... mostrame lo que si te funciona .....  ¿¿¿ a cual a este efecto ?????


----------



## djwash (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola, se pueden obtener los mismos resultados tomando el audio de la consola que de un electret, lo malo de tomarlo desde la consola es que podes meter ruidos molestos al sistema de audio y hasta tildar las PC en algunos casos... Ademas que tenes que usar mas cable para interconectar, lo que lo hace mas complicado a todo.

La parte audioritmica de los circuitos que subi se pueden ajustar para responder a los bajos, agudos u onda completa modificando un par de componentes, el otro parametro es la ganancia, los equipos que armo queda puenteado el potenciometro, es decir con la ganancia al maximo y andan al pelo...

No se que problema has tenido con los electret, pero se pueden dejar funcionando bien, es cuestion de pensar/hacer para simplificar las cosas no para complicarlas mas...


----------



## claaudj (Nov 13, 2014)

de la salida del ecualizador la meti directo al circuito con los tip 41 y 42 para mover los galvos eso es todo lo que hice , si si , a ese efecto me referia pero no se como pegue el enlace que a mi no me salio





djwash dijo:


> Hola, se pueden obtener los mismos resultados tomando el audio de la consola que de un electret, lo malo de tomarlo desde la consola es que podes meter ruidos molestos al sistema de audio y hasta tildar las PC en algunos casos... Ademas que tenes que usar mas cable para interconectar, lo que lo hace mas complicado a todo.
> 
> La parte audioritmica de los circuitos que subi se pueden ajustar para responder a los bajos, agudos u onda completa modificando un par de componentes, el otro parametro es la ganancia, los equipos que armo queda puenteado el potenciometro, es decir con la ganancia al maximo y andan al pelo...
> 
> No se que problema has tenido con los electret, pero se pueden dejar funcionando bien, es cuestion de pensar/hacer para simplificar las cosas no para complicarlas mas...



bueno el tema es que ya fue probado el sabado asi y no metio ningun ruido al audio , los cables no me molestan , de hecho de la consola al equipo el cable es el mismo (un par para lampara o tro par para este dichoso motor que lo quiero automatizar , sera que jamas se me cruzo un equipo que sea audioritmmica bueno desde un electreto wash , los calibraba antes de una fiesta y durante toda la noche los veia minimamente moviendose o cambiando el color o lo que hicieran esos efectos , pero el sabado el galvo HDD conectado directo desde el ecualizador fue terrible , parecia un osciloscopio gigante te juro . muy muy bueno


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 14, 2014)

hola bueno en cuanto al efecto trabaja asi ..aca te muestro un ejemplo de lo que seria algo comun ...con lampara .... si tomas en cuenta que los led estan colocados en el centro ..(donde tendria que ir la lupa o lente ) es lo mismo.... porque las lentes .... estan a su alrededor ....... como te muestro en la captura   y los espejos estan montados en una parabola como esta  ahora bien ....  un detalle que me parecio notar ..... es que no creo que tengan espejos en el centro ...... porque su reflejo no tendria salida ... pero si en la parte exterior o borde de la parabola ..... digamos que al contrario que lo mostrado en la foto .. tendria unas 6 estrellas de espejos separados o con algun espacio  ...   aca en la foto no se nota pero en el video si


----------



## djwash (Nov 14, 2014)

Con "estrellas de espejos" te referis a parabolas? Ese equipo no lleva 6 sino 3.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYYlW9QJ7CQ#t=170


----------



## claaudj (Nov 15, 2014)

ambos son unos malditos genios encontrando soluciones ¡ no podia decifrarlo ....muchas gracias , me encanto , lo voy a armar ¡¡¡, en cuanto al otro ( al motor audiorritmico cual es el circuito que creen mejor para probar ?????????     
 (aunque sea de electreto) , despues vere que le cambio en la entrada para realizarlo sin mic y con entrada directa del ecualizador ...


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 15, 2014)

hola gente ..... jajajajajajajaja  ¡¡¡¡¡¡ grande mi maestro DJWASH !!!!! siempre donandome neuronas .. claro esas 3 parábolas no rotan ..... sino lo que gira es la base que las sostiene ..... lo curioso es que en ese link que pusiste (yo no lo había encontrado) ...todos esos efectos aparte de compartir el mismo tipo de led (sospecho que no tenga tres ..... para mi .... tienen 4 .... blanco ademas )...... el funcionamiento mecánico es similar en todos ..... algo para tener muy en cuenta jejejejejejejejejejejejeje  bueno en cuanto al circuito del motor yo te diría que armaras algo así .... eso depende de la sensibilidad o potencia del pre que usas ...... como estos Ver el archivo adjunto 96129 Ver el archivo adjunto 119892


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 21, 2014)

clauudj este plano es de el laser que mostro locodelafonola, lo tengo armado pero no lo uso porque arregle dos originales, pero funciona okk probado 100%


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 24, 2014)

se me habia quedado esto, este es el driver que yo uso y aunque no tiene control para apagar el laser esta probado 100%, aunque sea para probar te sirve. yo lo tengo en los equipos mios y en 2 mas que he arreglado para otro socio y nunnnca ni me ha quemado un laser ni me ha dado otro tipo de problemas
,inclusive lo he alimentado con 5v y pincha tambien aunque me imagino que no se le saque toda la potencia al laser, pero bueno asi dura masss


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 24, 2014)

hol amigaso cubano ....





endryc1 dijo:


> se me habia quedado esto, este es el driver que yo uso y aunque no tiene control para apagar el laser esta probado 100%, aunque sea para probar te sirve. yo lo tengo en los equipos mios y en 2 mas que he arreglado para otro socio y nunnnca ni me ha quemado un laser ni me ha dado otro tipo de problemas
> ,inclusive lo he alimentado con 5v y pincha tambien aunque me imagino que no se le saque toda la potencia al laser, pero bueno asi dura masss


 es bueno que aclares ...... que esa es la alimentación o fuentesita ..... que reemplaza las pilas..... pero todo esto suponiendo que el laser tiene su plaquita reguladora de intensidad .... no sirve para colocar el diodo directamente ..cualquier variación en la corriente o temperatura los quema


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 27, 2014)

bueno yo alimento los laser sin plaquita con este esquema y repito hasta ahora nada de roturas ni nada


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 27, 2014)

endryc1 dijo:


> bueno yo alimento los laser sin plaquita con este esquema y repito hasta ahora nada de roturas ni nada


  bueno yo tengo ..un laser verde de 50mw.. que lo se alimentar con 3V ...(la nominal para su uso son 3.9v y 400mA) ... aveces cuando lo alimento a pilas ....(por lo general en pruebas mecanicas ) es mas facil si no tengo cables agarrados ... ese laser de 50mw ...... me tiara unos 35 o 40 mw como mucho ......  depende de la carga de las pilas .... ahora si no tuviera  el PD conectado lo hubiera quemado hace rato ..... alos 25 /30 segundos de encendido ... levanta arriba de 60 grados de temperatura ... tambien si no tuviera dicipador ..seria "difunto" .... pero a lo que voy es que la plena potencia se consigue con el PD conectado ....sino nuestro laser emite menos de la mitad de su potencia ..... puesto que el PD ..es justamente el que regula la intencidad de la corriente que pasa por el diodo ..es un error no conectarlo ..hay diodos que si te aguantan .. pero ahy otros que no .... se queman a los pocos minutos .. lo debe suceder en tu caso es que el diodo es mas potente ... y solo emite el 10% de su potencia nada mas .... el laser para saber si emite correctamente ...tiene que "levantar" cierta temperatura .. tipo como los transistores de potencia ....  sino es señal que no funcionan correctamente .... ejemplo un laser de grabadora de DVD es de unos 300mw ... con ese circuito ..le sacas como mucho 50 o 80 mw .... imaginate la perdida ... pero nunca los 300mw .....  no se si quedo claro .... eso lo explique en varios PDF que subí mas atrás ... leeanlo de vuelta


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 28, 2014)

locodelafonola si te recuerdas subi un video de un laser dual que tu mismo me celebrastes, el rojo esta alimentado de esta forma y hasta ahora todo ok, pero voy a probar con un driver en el que se conecte el PD para hacer otro laser que quiero montar pero necesita mas potencia. gracias. como siempre enseñandonos a ser mejores electronicos. gracias amigaso


----------



## claaudj (Dic 6, 2014)

encontre este efecto , pareceria un simple escaner , lo que me sorprende es la altisima velocidad del movimiento del espejo , y no es pequeño al parecer ....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 7, 2014)

se me hace que ese movimiento horizontal no es con motor, si no con algo asi como un electro iman


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2014)

Como están  colegas? tanto tiempo!! andaba perdido porque nunca mas recibi notificaciones de NADA, de ninguna de mis suscripciones...
Bueno, acá comparto unas fotitos de un equipo que me trajeron para reparar. Es bien simple, un micro, dos escaleras r-2r, uno presets para regular la amplitud del dibujo, y unos galvos bien mediocres jaja


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2014)

Y aca unas fotitos por si alguien quiere copiar la idea de unos moonflower led marca NIPONNDJ...  conocidiiiisima  y de una calidad excepcional, el chico que me las trajo dijo que las usó en 2 fiestas y no anduvieron mas.
La fuente es sin transformador, para mi que ahi está el problema... o en el driver de los leds, un ULN2003 (aparentemente en corto, por algun pico de tensión debido a la mala calidad de la fuente).
Los leds funcionan y el efecto a pesar de ser simple está bueno. Despues si puedo subo un videito a mi canal (https://www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae).
Saludos!


----------



## claaudj (Dic 8, 2014)

fernandoae dijo:


> Como están  colegas? tanto tiempo!! andaba perdido porque nunca mas recibi notificaciones de NADA, de ninguna de mis suscripciones...
> Bueno, acá comparto unas fotitos de un equipo que me trajeron para reparar. Es bien simple, un micro, dos escaleras r-2r, uno presets para regular la amplitud del dibujo, y unos galvos bien mediocres jaja


perdon mi ignorancia ,a que le llamas dos escaleras r2r ?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2014)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_R-2R


----------



## alexhuacho (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro son muy buenos en esto de las luces, estoy en la pag 79 y ya se me ocurrio muchas ideas muy muy buenas gracias por todos sus aportes, soy nuevo en esto, y voy a armar mi primer audio ritmico, baje el programa livewire y aprendi a usarlo sobre todo porque tambien comparten diagramas.
ahora capturo las imagenes y las subo, espero que entiendan mi emocion y publiquen este comentario

edito

ya capture las fotos y ahi les van es de la simulacion


----------



## claaudj (Dic 31, 2014)

fijate de posicionar bien los leds .....a simple vista los veo fuera de posicion simetrica circular ...no se si me explico....saludos desde argentina hermano peruano ! ....feliz año nuevo a todos !!!


----------



## friends (Ene 2, 2015)

fernandoae dijo:


> Y aca unas fotitos por si alguien quiere copiar la idea de unos moonflower led marca NIPONNDJ...  conocidiiiisima  y de una calidad excepcional, el chico que me las trajo dijo que las usó en 2 fiestas y no anduvieron mas.
> La fuente es sin transformador, para mi que ahi está el problema... o en el driver de los leds, un ULN2003 (aparentemente en corto, por algun pico de tensión debido a la mala calidad de la fuente).
> Los leds funcionan y el efecto a pesar de ser simple está bueno. Despues si puedo subo un videito a mi canal (https://www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae).
> Saludos!



Hola yo tambien despues de tiempo retomando luces y dando mantenimiento a efectos, yo tengo uno igualito como se dice,  mas funciona en este momento pero note que el condensador de poliester el grande esta un poco hinchado o panzoncito como lo note  y su valor se borro, la pregunta es de cuanto es el valor para reemplazarlo antes de que afecte al circuito pues como dije al momento funciona.  Gracias por la atencion Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 2, 2015)

friends dijo:


> Hola yo tambien despues de tiempo retomando luces y dando mantenimiento a efectos, yo tengo uno igualito como se dice,  mas funciona en este momento pero note que el condensador de poliester el grande esta un poco hinchado o panzoncito como lo note  y su valor se borro, la pregunta es de cuanto es el valor para reemplazarlo antes de que afecte al circuito pues como dije al momento funciona.  Gracias por la atencion Saludos.


 ¿¿¿¿ sirve ??? se alcanza a leer 2200uf x 25v​


----------



## friends (Ene 2, 2015)

Gracias por respuesta locodelafanola me refiero al de poliester al que esta al lado de los cuatro diodos. Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 2, 2015)

nop ., no se ve nada., tendremos que esperar que fer responda​ un saludo amigo​


----------



## alexhuacho (Ene 2, 2015)

claaudj dijo:


> fijate de posicionar bien los leds .....a simple vista los veo fuera de posicion simetrica circular ...no se si me explico....saludos desde argentina hermano peruano ! ....feliz año nuevo a todos !!!




claro que te entiendo, lo hice lo mejor que pude, si supieras la grantravesia que tuve que pasar para ponerlo de esa forma, ya que el autorute no lo dejaba como yo queria ya en el armado veremos como lo arreglamos.

por esto de las fietas no he podido continuar este fin de semana seguro me pongo manos a la obra y sigo con el impreso, ya lo probe con el protoboar y funciona muy bien en cuanto pueda subire el video con protoboar, gracias por tu aporte un saludo a todos.


----------



## alexhuacho (Ene 10, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro, les envio las fotos del audioritmico que hice gracias al aporte de todos ustedes, lo hice de manera circular por que así lo vi en un video y me gusto.

Gracias a todos por darnos muy buenas ideas 

Me estaba olvidando que al principio el proyecto no me funciono, y despues de tanto revisar me di cuenta que en el PCB faltaba la conexcion de tierra de el pin 4 del 741 por eso lo vuelvo a subir con la correccion realizada.


----------



## alexhuacho (Ene 13, 2015)

hola muchachos, quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme con este diagrama es un secuencial de 4 canales con 7 efectos, pero cada efecto hay que seleccionarlo con un selector mecanico, con perilla, ustedes con su gran sabiduria creen que se pueda hacer que los efectos cambien de manera automatica, que se puede añadir haaa pero que no sea con pic, pues no lo domino.


----------



## claaudj (Ene 13, 2015)

alex fijate en la pagina 141 que se hablo de esto , yo lo hice y la verdad no me dio grandes satisfacciones pero anduvo , un secuencial que secuencia dentro del secuenciador los 4 efectos jja, valga la redundancia ,conviene hacerlo con un pic , pero me encanta complicarme la vida ...


----------



## endryc1 (Feb 3, 2015)

alguien me puede decir a que equipo pertenece esta luzz?


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2015)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> alguien me puede decir a que equipo pertenece esta luzz?


 creo no equivocarme que es el laser que armo claaudj


----------



## claaudj (Feb 3, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  creo no equivocarme que es el laser que armo claaudj



que honor ¡¡¡ pero nop...... el laser se ve parecido al que hice , pero las puertas no son de mi casa , por ende no es el mio .... jaja


----------



## endryc1 (Feb 4, 2015)

bueno era una jarana, es una plaquita con leds verdes y una lupa, esta mas o menos armada al aire,o sea nada esta fijo, estaba probando pero se ve bonito verdad? en donde estan los leds rojos tambien hay verdes, espero le sirvan. en el pcb se ve claro pero especifico que son leds comunes de 5mm alto brillo



de paso ahi subo el pcb de un circuito que subieron hace tiempo, de un puente h audioritmico con lm324 y cd4027, aclaro que esta probado hasta donde esta echo el pcb, la parte de los transistores la hice pero no me funciono y me rompio una salida de la 4027, asi que la uso con un rele para invertir el sentido de giro del motor, ojala le sirva a alguien. saludosss desde cubita la bellaaa


----------



## digito (Feb 4, 2015)

Hola a todos, he descargado los files comprimido "lm324 y cd4027 okkkkkk.rar" en su interno me encuentro con file de extension .cwz, alguien me podria decir como abrirlo, desde ya muchas gracias y muchos saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 4, 2015)

hola 





digito dijo:


> Hola a todos, he descargado los files comprimido "lm324 y cd4027 okkkkkk.rar" en su interno me encuentro con file de extension .cwz, alguien me podria decir como abrirlo, desde ya muchas gracias y muchos saludos.


 se habre con Circuit Wizard .​ aca subo parte de los archivos en PDF​


----------



## digito (Feb 4, 2015)

Muchas gracias por todo, y muchos saludos.


----------



## djsound (Feb 5, 2015)

Bueno, después de unas largas vacaciones regrese... y con avances en mi proyecto GERMAN MONSTER DUO De led... por ahora dejo estos 3 videos, de las pruebas y mañana subo fotos detalladas de como voy... SALUDOS A TODOS SEÑORES!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuenKljpIRc&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gsTtaPNp7E&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MstpU5zOJEA&feature=youtu.be

y aquí lo que quiero replicar....!!!


----------



## claaudj (Feb 5, 2015)

nuevos productos en vista ...... y a mi que se me revento la maquina de humo ( concretamente se quebro el bloque de aluminio que envuelve la resistencia asi que pierde liquido por todos lados ....asi que babeando por esta hermosura ...


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 5, 2015)

hola 


claaudj dijo:


> nuevos productos en vista ...... y a mi que se me revento la maquina de humo ( concretamente se quebro el bloque de aluminio que envuelve la resistencia asi que pierde liquido por todos lados ....asi que babeando por esta hermosura ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dln9rZ-Tu48


 una pena lo que paso ., pero ponga bastante fotos de como quedo "la pobre"., y vemos como arreglarla​ si era de aluminio ., seguro fue el bi-metalico que se rompio​ yo le aseguro que la reparacion/ modificacion queda mejor que las comerciales​ asi que ., si quiere le damos para adelante ., tambien si quiere los led y control remoto jejejejejejejeje !!!!! y porque no tambien DMX ¡¡¡¡¡¡​


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 6, 2015)

hermosa maquinola eh!!!

para el block de aluminio pedi barrita para soldar aluminio en la ferreteria, con un soplete se calienta el aluminio, se toca con la barrita y parece magia pero suelda el aluminio. claro que hay que ver como se quebro


----------



## claaudj (Feb 6, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> hermosa maquinola eh!!!
> 
> para el block de aluminio pedi barrita para soldar aluminio en la ferreteria, con un soplete se calienta el aluminio, se toca con la barrita y parece magia pero suelda el aluminio. claro que hay que ver como se quebro



....si es lo que habia pensado....pero nisiquiera puedo sacar la resistencia de adentro....despues pongo foto


----------



## djsound (Feb 6, 2015)

Bueno, subo unas fotos de mi proyecto GERMAN MONSTER DUO... Donde observamos las placas un diagrama del driver utilizado, y un vídeo describiendo un poco lo usado..!!! (y mi baul de recipartes electronicas)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY8u_0TvnOY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## alexhuacho (Feb 6, 2015)

Hola amigos después de algún tiempo por aquí, quiero simular el circuito que subí anteriormente pero no he podido  estoy utilizando multisin  (me cuesta un poco usarlo todavía)  alguien me puede decir que estoy haciendo mal. Ayuda por favor lo quiero hacer para ponerle otro secuenciador y que funcione automaticamente los efectos como sugirieron anteriormente.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 7, 2015)

hola 





alexhuacho dijo:


> Hola amigos después de algún tiempo por aquí, quiero simular el circuito que subí anteriormente pero no he podido  estoy utilizando multisin  (me cuesta un poco usarlo todavía)  alguien me puede decir que estoy haciendo mal. Ayuda por favor lo quiero hacer para ponerle otro secuenciador y que funcione automaticamente los efectos como sugirieron anteriormente.


 te podria ayudar ., pero yo no uso simuladores y de caso extremo armo en proto-board​ que creo que tendrias que hacer eso​ por lo que puedo ver los 1N4148 me parese que estan al revez​ ahora explica un poco mejor que queres hacer con eso., ya que hay varias placas funcionando en el post​ incluso los que armo claaudj ., y le funciona bien con las reformas​


----------



## alexhuacho (Feb 7, 2015)

alexhuacho dijo:


> hola muchachos, quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme con este diagrama es un secuencial de 4 canales con 7 efectos, pero cada efecto hay que seleccionarlo con un selector mecanico, con perilla, ustedes con su gran sabiduria creen que se pueda hacer que los efectos cambien de manera automatica, que se puede añadir haaa pero que no sea con pic, pues no lo domino.



locodelafonola lo que quiero es hacer este secuencial es "mecánico" por decirlo de alguna manera, quiero simularlo para saber si funciona y después añadirle otro secuencial donde esta ubicado el selector de funciones para que sea automático.

Se que se puede hacer con pic, con programaciones y todo eso pero estoy iniciando y ya ves en un circuito de media complejidad me quedo, gracias por tu interés seguiré intentado y de paso aprendiendo mas de los programas de simulación.


----------



## claaudj (Feb 7, 2015)

alexhuacho dijo:


> locodelafonola lo que quiero es hacer este secuencial es "mecánico" por decirlo de alguna manera, quiero simularlo para saber si funciona y después añadirle otro secuencial donde esta ubicado el selector de funciones para que sea automático.
> 
> Se que se puede hacer con pic, con programaciones y todo eso pero estoy iniciando y ya ves en un circuito de media complejidad me quedo, gracias por tu interés seguiré intentado y de paso aprendiendo mas de los programas de simulación.



yo lo hice amigo.....y anduvo..... no uso simuladores...... hago...cometo errores .....y eso que lo hice en placa universal con miles de puentes x detras ! ...... y anduvo tal cual lo queres hacer ...... solo lo uso con 4 leds blancos de 3 watts en cuatro equipos de una lente inmoviles es decir solo son relleno ...... pero podes hacer lo que te guste a la salida ...... suerte con el proyecto !!!!! lo mas lindo es renegar ....


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 7, 2015)

hola





alexhuacho dijo:


> locodelafonola lo que quiero es hacer este secuencial es "mecánico" por decirlo de alguna manera, quiero simularlo para saber si funciona y después añadirle otro secuencial donde esta ubicado el selector de funciones para que sea automático.
> 
> Se que se puede hacer con pic, con programaciones y todo eso pero estoy iniciando y ya ves en un circuito de media complejidad me quedo, gracias por tu interés seguiré intentado y de paso aprendiendo mas de los programas de simulación.


 bueno por lo visto., no has leido TODO el post ., si es largo y son muchos mensajes .,​ pero estas preguntando lo que ya esta explicado y ya hecho ., tambien probadicimos​ solo unas cuantas paginas atras esta lo mismo posteado y probado​ y yo sigo sin entender en que lo pensas usar o como​ PD: mi consejo deja los simuladores.,  usa eletronica real si queres aprender., en los simuladores  las vacas vuelan y eso no es verdad


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2015)

alexhuacho dijo:


> Hola amigos después de algún tiempo por aquí, quiero simular el circuito que subí anteriormente pero no he podido  estoy utilizando multisin  (me cuesta un poco usarlo todavía)  alguien me puede decir que estoy haciendo mal. Ayuda por favor lo quiero hacer para ponerle otro secuenciador y que funcione automaticamente los efectos como sugirieron anteriormente.



Un secuencial de 4 pasos lo puedes hacer con un 555 como oscilador de frecuencia variable y un CD4017 COntador en décadas y divisor por 10, sería mucho mas sencillo.

Y sin cambiar mucho lo puedes llevar a 10 pasos


​


----------



## djsound (Feb 11, 2015)

Bueno, ya voy llegando a la meta final de mi GERMAN MONSTER DUO..., en estas fotos se puede observar el montaje de los leds en los disipadores y también la tarjeta final que hice, donde se encuentra el ARDUINO STANDALONE, y los drivers para cada panel led.

También el detalle de la fuente que voy a utilizar, que es de un disco duro externo como la de la imagen final.

Pronto el resultado final, y gracias a todos sus aportes.

También dejo vídeo de mi próximo proyecto...!!!


----------



## djsound (Feb 24, 2015)

Bueno.. acá estamos de vuelta, les traigo unas imágenes de como me esta quedando el diseño para la sweeper beam que voy a replicar, diseñado en Sketchup... !!! atento a sus comentarios.


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 2, 2015)

hola a todos hace un tiempo subi las fotos del laser que habia reparado y ahora quiero hacer un laser con ese mismo sistema pero que sea esclavo de este, o sea coger la señal que genera el micro para comandar los PaP y apagar los lasers y mandarlos al otro equipo a no menos de 5mts, alguna sugerencia para empezar? gracias de antemano


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 2, 2015)

hola  





endryc1 dijo:


> hola a todos hace un tiempo subi las fotos del laser que habia reparado y ahora quiero hacer un laser con ese mismo sistema pero que sea esclavo de este, o sea coger la señal que genera el micro para comandar los PaP y apagar los lasers y mandarlos al otro equipo a no menos de 5mts, alguna sugerencia para empezar? gracias de antemano


 bueno de poder se puede .,  y ya entendi tu idea​ pppppppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrooooooo​ me imagino que debe ser parecido al equipo que mostro fenandoae., !!!trata de subir al foro fotos!!!!​ lo mas detalladas posibles ., y algun esquema de como es y de como pensas tomar la señales​ si es un micro ., tenes 5v y como mucho 40mA de salida ., pero hay que ver que micro es​


----------



## djsound (Mar 2, 2015)

Que tal amigos del foro, quiero dejar unas fotos y un video, de Una fachada Dj casera que realice en estos días... es muy simple nada del otro mundo y muy sencilla. (Mi hija bella que me alienta a seguir) Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 2, 2015)

Esta buena, pero si le pones dos tiras mas verticales con otro controlador y colores diferentes?  es una buena idea


----------



## djsound (Mar 2, 2015)

Claro Fernandoae, así va ser cada panel lateral tendrá cinta led en todo su contorno, y lleva controlador diferente al frontal... y estoy pensando en realizar una proyección en 3d con un Videobeam, con el logo de mi Disco móvil, mas o menos como se ve en el siguiente vídeo, (obviamente guardando proporciones)


----------



## djsound (Mar 6, 2015)

Combinando mis creaciones...!!! German monster Duo y la fachada led que construi, gracias al gran aporte de todos los amigos de http://www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## claaudj (Mar 8, 2015)

djsound dijo:


> Combinando mis creaciones...!!! German monster Duo y la fachada led que construi, gracias al gran aporte de todos los amigos de http://www.forosdeelectronica.com https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOd-YiFizfQ



no entiendo , si esa cabina es para ocultar equipos, cables y hasta tus propias piernas , y el equipo de luz esta detras de ti unos 2 metros como es que pasaria la luz a travez de ti ??????????


----------



## djsound (Mar 9, 2015)

claaudj dijo:


> no entiendo , si esa cabina es para ocultar equipos, cables y hasta tus propias piernas , y el equipo de luz esta detras de ti unos 2 metros como es que pasaria la luz a travez de ti ??????????



Jejeje, si Claaudj tienes toda la razón  solo la puse para ver el efecto a manera de vídeo demostrativo del funcionamiento de las 2 creaciones que realice a través del foro, realmente no seria posible esta combinación en un evento, o por lo menos no de esa forma, de hecho trabajo en una cortina led que funciona a manera de matriz que va a ir colgada en la fachada en la parte trasera y genera imagenes desde un pc, algo parecido a la imagen.


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Alguien ha tratado de hacer esto ---


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 18, 2015)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> alguien ha tratado de hacer esto ---www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1Y-a2yOTII


 yo estoy trabajando en el soft ., pero no estan facil construirlo para cualquiera​ el primer problema es el control de los motores (yo ya lo tengo resuelto ) y lo segundo son los "ROCES"​ el primero son multiples contactos (la base) el segundo son menos ( segundo brazo)​ y despues la alimentacion de los led ( son muchos ) yo estoy trabajando con un tornero para solucionar eso​ la vercion nueva de ese efecto es esta


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 19, 2015)

hola 





			
				claaudj dijo:
			
		

> buenisimo locoo .....tengo lentes de dioptria 4 para hacer eso !!! y algunos pap de impresoras


 buenicimo ., mi amigaso veremos como ayudo​ esto tambien es como un mensaje para todos los interesados.,​ van a tener.,  que perderle el miedo a los micro prosesadores .,​ yo les voy a enseñar a cargar el .HEX y la .EEPROM (en algunos casos )​ no van atener que aprender ningun lenguaje de programacion ., solo aprender a grabar el micro​ no se cuanto tiempo me lleve el empezar a publicar los montajes., me falta tiempo​ ¡¡¡¡¡¡ y lo importante !!!!!!! es que cumple con los requisitos de los equipos profecionales​ o sea funcionan todos en : audiortmico ., manual automatico y DMX​ y pueden ser usados por cualquiera ., no es nesesario el DMX (aunque lo tenga instalado en el programa )​ es el tipo de cosas ., que buscan todos .,  que se adapte y funcione para cada caso en particular .,​ bueno una brazo amigaso .,ya veremos cuando puedo​


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 20, 2015)

hola  





			
				endryc1 dijo:
			
		

> chama eso estaaaa complicadoooo


 nnnnnnnnnnnooooo amigo para nada es complicado​ todos mis montajes se basan en un solo micro​ y se programa en la placa o montaje terminada​ el programador que se usa es este​




como veras no tiene ningun micro ni nada raro ., solo un par de trancistores comunes algunas recitencias ., dioditos y un mini regulador​ se conecta ala placa terminada con cables y su programacion dura unos segundos nada mas​ como dije antes tienen que perderle el miedo​


----------



## Kytronix (Mar 21, 2015)

Fantastico tema de luces caseras, siempre me ha llamado la atención construir luces, tengo en mente hacer una luz llamada Rotobeam 4 de American DJ:






Tengo 4 colimadores pero son pequeños su diámetro es de 2.4 cm, ustedes que conocen este tipo de luces que me aconsejan, usar servos, motores DC o realizar otro tipo de luz, tambien seria muy viable los 4 PAP pero pequeños, como los colimadores son pequeños esta quedaria a un tamaño menor igual los led serian a 1W, los 4 motores controlarian el movimiento de los cabezales con cierto ángulo seria mejor usar Servomotores?


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 21, 2015)

hola 





Kytronix dijo:


> Fantastico tema de luces caseras, siempre me ha llamado la atención construir luces, tengo en mente hacer una luz llamada Rotobeam 4 de American DJ:
> 
> http://youtu.be/I2AWOmEA_FU
> 
> Tengo 4 colimadores pero son pequeños su diámetro es de 2.4 cm, ustedes que conocen este tipo de luces que me aconsejan, usar servos, motores DC o realizar otro tipo de luz, tambien seria muy viable los 4 PAP pero pequeños, como los colimadores son pequeños esta quedaria a un tamaño menor igual los led serian a 1W, los 4 motores controlarian el movimiento de los cabezales con cierto ángulo seria mejor usar Servomotores?


 bueno lo del video tiene led de 3W  ., usa un solo motor .,  que de seguro es un pap .​ pero lo complicado de ese montaje son los roces ., (lleva 4 contactos + 1 comun ) uno para cada led​


----------



## Kytronix (Mar 21, 2015)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta, si la luz del video maneja 3W, por eso comente que como la haria de un tamaño menor, con 1W por led estaria bien.

Pense que cada cabezal tenia su propio motor y un motor central para el movimiento de los 360 grados.

Si los roces es algo de buena mecánica,  pero hay varias formas de solucionarlo.

Me llano mucho la atención el UFO, pero se van varios led y lentes o lupas, tambien seria un estilo UFO de 4 puntas o cabezales.

Voy a ver como soluciono los inconvenientes que se presenten.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 21, 2015)

hola !!!!! y bienvenido al post ¡¡¡¡¡ 





Kytronix dijo:


> Gracias por la pronta respuesta, si la luz del video maneja 3W, por eso comente que como la haria de un tamaño menor, con 1W por led estaria bien.
> 
> Pense que cada cabezal tenia su propio motor y un motor central para el movimiento de los 360 grados.
> 
> ...


 bueno yo te diria que lo armaras con led de 5w o 10w .​ con las lupas con el menor angulo posible que consigas .,  ideales serian 8° a 30° .,​ lo llamativo de ese efecto es que se noten bien los rayos​ aparte el costo entre uno y otro casi no hay diferencia ., y solamente son 4​ sip los "roces" es todo un tema  ., pero con un poco de paciecia y ganas ., se pueden fabricar​


----------



## claaudj (Mar 22, 2015)

a que le llaman colimadores ?


----------



## Yetrox (Mar 22, 2015)

Hola mis amigos tanto tiempo sin entrar por aqui, veo que han hecho muchos proyectos, espero actualizarme

Ese pcb esta de maravilla locolodelafonola





claaudj dijo:


> a que le llaman colimadores ?



claudj un colimador es un lente óptico como estos que ves en la imagen.







Hay de muchos tipos y diferentes usos, depende el ángulo de proyección y potencia a trabajar.

Salu2.





fernandoae dijo:


> Y aca unas fotitos por si alguien quiere copiar la idea de unos moonflower led marca NIPONNDJ...  conocidiiiisima  y de una calidad excepcional, el chico que me las trajo dijo que las usó en 2 fiestas y no anduvieron mas.
> La fuente es sin transformador, para mi que ahi está el problema... o en el driver de los leds, un ULN2003 (aparentemente en corto, por algun pico de tensión debido a la mala calidad de la fuente).
> Los leds funcionan y el efecto a pesar de ser simple está bueno. Despues si puedo subo un videito a mi canal (https://www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae).
> Saludos!



fernandoae esta super buena esa moonflower, de casualidad le tomaste una buenas fotos al pcb, quizas la clonaste....me gusto ese diseño como para clonarlas


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 23, 2015)

locodelafonola me harias un gran favor si postearas el circuito del programador ese que usas.  no le tengo miedo pero en mi pais no se venden los pics, y  no tengo ni esta practica programando, pero me gustaria aprender aunque sea a palos, ya he leido algo, pero la practica es la practika y hay que comenzar por la primera vez. gracias de antemano 



todavia te debo las fotos del laser, mañana te digo el modelo especifico del micro pero se que es marca Atmel, ya tengo los Pap y los 2 lasers con una placa de driver original.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 23, 2015)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> locodelafonola me harias un gran favor si postearas el circuito del programador ese que usas.  no le tengo miedo pero en mi pais no se venden los pics, y  no tengo ni esta practica programando, pero me gustaria aprender aunque sea a palos, ya he leido algo, pero la practica es la practika y hay que comenzar por la primera vez. gracias de antemano
> 
> 
> 
> todavia te debo las fotos del laser, mañana te digo el modelo especifico del micro pero se que es marca Atmel, ya tengo los Pap y los 2 lasers con una placa de driver original.


 !!!!!! ssssiiiiiii señor ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  con mucho gusto  ., por aqui esta el programador​ Ver el archivo adjunto 124994 en cuanto al soft que uso para programar es el PONY-prog ., la vercion que uso es la 2.06F​http://www.lancos.com/ppwin95.html pero pueden usar la ultima sin ningun problema .,​ y para el que no lo sepa no solo graba micros atmel (atmegas) ., si no que tambien graba de microchips (pic) ., y tambien algunas memorias y otros micro prosesadores​ la verdad que al usar el puerto serie ., es mas seguro  y muchisimo mas rapido (por que no usa conversores de señal jajajajajajaja )​ despues les enseño como bajar la velocidad ( al ser muy rapido puede generar errores (de lectura y escritura)​ aunque no lo crean es el programador que usa la mayoria ( y que saben mucho de esto) con mucha mas experiencia que yo​ los contactos que hay que tener en cuenta son MOSI ., MISO ., CLK (clock) y RESET ., esos cuartro nada mas .,y por supuesto los 5V+ y GMD​ el unico microprocesador que voy a usar en los montajes es el ATMEGA 8515-16 PU ( y los circuitos integrados asociados dependiendo del caso especifico )​ y en cuanto  a el porque usar  un microprocesador ., ¡¡¡¡¡ no queda otra amigos !!!! ., si queremos que se adapte a culaquier uso ., ( ya sea audioritmico ., o manual programado ., y DMX ) tiene que ser con eso .,  no hay otra salida  ., pues .,  de otra manera seria un monton de CI .,  y no abarcaria otras opciones (DMX por ejemplo ) jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja​


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 24, 2015)

gracias mil socio, estamos en contacto....


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 24, 2015)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> gracias mil socio, estamos en contacto....


 bueno averigua cual es el atmega que tenes  ., despues que armes el programador ., te enseño a leer su .HEX  ., los FUSEBIT y EEPROM ., ( si no estan protejido contra copias )​ luego esos datos se pueden aportar .,  para que alguno del foro ., fabrique  un efecto igual​ o en algunos casos ., resguardar los datos para cuando el atmega se "muera" ., por algun problema en el equipo .,  se remplaza el atmega "roto" ., (sea soldado SMD o con zocalos DIP  )​ se vuelve a cargar el programa ., como se hace en placa armada .,  no es tan dificil ., y vuelve a funcionar como nuevo​


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 6, 2015)

buenaassss aqui tengo el numero del microooo. at89c55wd 24pu, ya ayer probe los pap con una placa de un contador con una 4017 que tengo armada hace rato, ahora la duda es cual ic usar para sacar los pulsos desde el equipo laser para el invento mio con inversores de un lado y de otro 4069 por ejemplo o con driver
tipo uln, espero sugerencias


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 6, 2015)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> buenaassss aqui tengo el numero del microooo. at89c55wd 24pu, ya ayer probe los pap con una placa de un contador con una 4017 que tengo armada hace rato, ahora la duda es cual ic usar para sacar los pulsos desde el equipo laser para el invento mio con inversores de un lado y de otro 4069 por ejemplo o con driver
> tipo uln, espero sugerencias


 che ., .... trata de hacer un esquema al menos ., porque no entiendo nada  que pretendes hacer., en cuanto a los driver de los motores PAP .,  tengo para uni-polares y bi-polares​ ., en cuanto al micro .,  deja que busque como son las conexiones y te paso el plano​ o trata de levantar el circuito de ese equipo (una foto al menos )​


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 6, 2015)

chama estoy conectado, a ver si entiendes, tengo un equipo de luces laser, lleva 3 motores pap, yo lo que quiero es conectar desde este equipo un cable para hacer un clon que haga el mismo efecto, la idea es tener dos laser que hagan los mismos barridos a cada lado del escenario, si pudiera clonarlo con micro y todo mejor pero me conformo con lo que te explico. la pregunta es como sacar los pulsos de los motores, despues de los uln o desde el micro.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 6, 2015)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> chama estoy conectado, a ver si entiendes, tengo un equipo de luces laser, lleva 3 motores pap, yo lo que quiero es conectar desde este equipo un cable para hacer un clon que haga el mismo efecto, la idea es tener dos laser que hagan los mismos barridos a cada lado del escenario, si pudiera clonarlo con micro y todo mejor pero me conformo con lo que te explico. la pregunta es como sacar los pulsos de los motores, despues de los uln o desde el micro.


 sip te entendí ., desde la otra vez​ ahora entendeme a mi .,​ como querés que te diga cual es el lugar correcto para tomar la señal​ como veras no tengo tu circuito ., y teniéndolo .,  varia según la serie de fabricación  poder se puede ., perooooooo ., no soy adivino​ haaaaaaaaaaa ya me fije ., con el PONY-prog .,  no se puede leer​ usa otro tipo de lector-grabador para la FLASH y el procedimiento es distinto (antiguo)​


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 6, 2015)

dale te subo las fotos mañana ya las tire con el movil pero no tengo cable ni bluetoooht aqui


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 6, 2015)

buenicimo 





endryc1 dijo:


> dale te subo las fotos mañana ya las tire con el movil pero no tengo cable ni bluetoooht aqui


también ., trata de levantar un plano con las conexciones y poneme los datos de tus motores ( los que querés agregar ., si n uni-polares o bi-polares​


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 6, 2015)

chama son unipolares con driver uln2803


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 6, 2015)

endryc1 dijo:


> chama son unipolares con driver uln2803


 sip .... los del equipo ya lo entendi ., ¿¿¿¿ pero los que pensas agregar vos  de que tipo son ???? !!!!!! me entendes ahora ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡​ si son de 4 ., 5 ., 6 o 8 cables​


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 6, 2015)

identicos, unipolares de 6 cables, ya los tengo probados con 12 y 5v aunque no se el voltage que aguantan, tengo que fijarme en la ficha tecnica para saber, todo esto para mañana, estoy en la pincha.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 6, 2015)

ok 





endryc1 dijo:


> identicos, unipolares de 6 cables, ya los tengo probados con 12 y 5v aunque no se el voltage que aguantan, tengo que fijarme en la ficha tecnica para saber, todo esto para mañana, estoy en la pincha.


 yo tengo la placa hecha ., tengo que reformarla .​ (igual de todos modos esa reforma .,  es una de las que voy a aportar.,  tiene agregado transistores para que aguante mas voltaje )​ bueno pasa me los datos de las conexiones y te digo donde tomar la señal​


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 6, 2015)

mañana te tengo el planito y las fotos y el resultado de la prueba, me voy a conectar despues de los uln por seguridad para el micro, le pondre  un diodo para evitar la fem de la bobina del motor y optoacoplador, mañana se vemos men


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 6, 2015)

ojo¡¡¡¡ 





endryc1 dijo:


> mañana te tengo el planito y las fotos y el resultado de la prueba, me voy a conectar despues de los uln por seguridad para el micro, le pondre  un diodo para evitar la fem de la bobina del motor y optoacoplador, mañana se vemos men


 mira que ese micro es de los antiguos y no se aguanta mucho el manoseo.,​ hacelo con cuidado y sin apuro ., los diodos ya están dentro del ULN ., y si es del micro al ULN ., fijate si no tiene una resistencia en serie con el PIN/PORT​


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 6, 2015)

basicamente cogere la señal desde los cables de los motores para mantener con salud al micro


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 6, 2015)

bbbbbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnn 





endryc1 dijo:


> basicamente cogere la señal desde los cables de los motores para mantener con salud al micro


 bien allí me gusta la cosa ., bueno entonces tranquilo y proba después vemos​


----------



## Futuro (Abr 6, 2015)

saludos a todos quiero fabricar unas luces tipo moon flower ,pero no consigo un circuito para que el motor ac  syncrono 120v de 25 rpm,cambie de direccion con el ritmo del bajo de la musica,se que algunas luces comerciales tienen una tarjeta sencillita con un integrado HA17358 o el RC4558,


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 6, 2015)

te paso mañana un plano original de un equipo oricha con impreso y todo clonado por mi, tranquilo


----------



## Futuro (Abr 6, 2015)

o.k te lo agradezco hermanito .


----------



## claaudj (Abr 6, 2015)

endryc1 dijo:


> chama son unipolares con driver uln2803



endryc al primer laser que quieres clonar lo hiciste tu ? ....queremos planos conexiones y muchas fotos ¡¡


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 7, 2015)

Es original, yo lo que le adapté los dos lasers, el rojo fue el que mas le gustó a locodelafonola cuando subí la foto mas atrás ni me acuerdo en que página, el único mérito es haberlo recogido en una jabita de nylon porque estaba desarmado por piezas metido en un saco cogiendo polvo y otras cosas, el efecto de leds es uno que estoy copiando mas menos porque yo estoy diseñando sin copiar exactamente el pcb, estoy estudiando para poder hacer uno totalmente echo por mi, por ahora ando buscando por donde comprar los pics para ser feliz

Aguirre mil disculpas, pensé que había diseñado el impreso pero no fue así, pero te subo el circuito del efecto éste que con la foto me imagino que ni preguntes si funciona, pera que lo había dejado, se abre con circuit wizard , mas menos ésto es en lo que estoy trabajando aunque el control no es con pics por ahora.

socio ayer no tuve tiempo de hacer la pruebaaaaa


----------



## Futuro (Abr 7, 2015)

aah o.k yo busco luces retro de los 90 minimoon y moon flower ,el ritmico sencillo .


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 7, 2015)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> es original, yo lo que le adapte los dos lasers, el rojo fue el ke mas  le gusto a locodelafonola cuando subi la foto mas atras ni me acuerdo en que pagina, el unico merito es haberlo recogido en una jabita de nylon porque estaba desarmado por piezas metido en un saco cogiendo polvo y otras cosas, el efecto de leds es uno que estoy copiando mas menos porque yo estoy diseñando sin copiar exactamente el pcb, estoy estudiando para poder hacer uno totalmente echo por mi, por ahora ando buscando por donde comprar los pics para ser feliz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bueno che., me gusto esto ., aaaaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeerrrr despacio y tranquilo .,​ una duda grande , ¿¿¿¿¿ el atmega at89c2051-24pu  es el circuito de los led ?????​ Ver el archivo adjunto 127795te estoy buscando un programador para esos micros ., ya sea SERIAL o PARALELO ., así se pueden tratar de LEER​ la otra duda es que viendo los espejos ., veo que los motores no giran ¿¿¿ o si giran ???​ trata de levantar el circuito lo mas claro posible


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 7, 2015)

por pasos, el atmega si es de los leds, de que motores me hablas ¿ el del moon o del laser



mira a ver si este sirve, fue el primero que vi


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 7, 2015)

ok 





endryc1 dijo:


> por pasos, el atmega si es de los leds, de que motores me hablas ¿ el del moon o del laser
> 
> 
> 
> mira a ver si este sirve, fue el primero que vi


 sip ., parerece que va a servir ., pero te aclaro que lleva el micro 1 como programador y el segundo es el que se graba., o sea para grabar un micro hace falta otro con el HEX  ., de interprete​ tambie esta el programa gestor de grabación 2051GUI.EXE​ supongo que tambien se usa el mismo metodo para el at89c55wd 24pu​ en cuanto a los motores .,  me refería al laser .,si el motor "vibraba o giraba" .,​


----------



## Dario (Abr 7, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  bueno che., me gusto esto ., aaaaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeerrrr despacio y tranquilo .,​ una duda grande , ¿¿¿¿¿ el atmega at89c2051-24pu  es el circuito de los led ?????​ Ver el archivo adjunto 127795te estoy buscando un programador para esos micros ., ya sea SERIAL o PARALELO ., así se pueden tratar de LEER​ la otra duda es que viendo los espejos ., veo que los motores no giran ¿¿¿ o si giran ???​ trata de levantar el circuito lo mas claro posible


che, de esos micros tengo como diez, ¿son flash o solo se pueden programar una vez???


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 7, 2015)

heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy amigaso 





Dario dijo:


> che, de esos micros tengo como diez, ¿son flash o solo se pueden programar una vez???


 mira dario eso micros se pueden grabar/regrabar varias veces . , el asunto son los FUSEBIT ., si los tiene bloqueados ., hay que armar un programador paralelo de voltaje alto .,  para desbloquearlos​ entonces sip ., se pueden borrar y grabar​


----------



## Futuro (Abr 7, 2015)

Fijate esta foto solo lleva pocos componentes esta tarjeta mueve un motor de 120v por 25 rpm al ritmo de la musica con un mic electrec


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 7, 2015)

hola  





aguirre606 dijo:


> Fijate esta foto solo lleva pocos componentes esta tarjeta mueve un motor de 120v por 25 rpm al ritmo de la musica con un mic electrec


 eso que nesesitas lo postearon muchisimo ., mas atras ., tendras que buscarlo .​ incluso fernandoae ., mostro unas fotos .,  de un equipó asi hace poco​


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 8, 2015)

chama los motores se mueven varios pasos a ambos lados, ayer detalle mas la pcb y le tire mas fotos, ahora las subo, me di cuenta que son dos uln 2803 pero son 3 motores, lo que pasa es que los dos motores que mueven horizontal llevan los mismos pulsos,pero en las bobinas estan invertidas para que cuando un motor va a la derecha el otro se mueve para la izquierda y viceversa, bueno ahi vaaaaannn



ahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii vannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 8, 2015)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> chama los motores se mueven varios pasos a ambos lados, ayer detalle mas la pcb y le tire mas fotos, ahora las subo, me di cuenta que son dos uln 2803 pero son 3 motores, lo que pasa es que los dos motores que mueven horizontal llevan los mismos pulsos,pero en las bobinas estan invertidas para que cuando un motor va a la derecha el otro se mueve para la izquierda y viceversa, bueno ahi vaaaaannn
> 
> 
> 
> ahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii vannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


 bueno ., te preguntaba de los motores por que en la foto se alcanza a ver esto​  mi interpretacion al verlos desde acá ., parecen "topes" o finales de carrera mecánicos​ en cuanto a los ULN sospecho que los motores son de otro tipo., pero habrá que ver las conexiones​ también tendrías  que ver .,  las conexiones para poder agregar los otros motores ., pero bien .,  vamos despacio​ la otra cosa que veo ., es que tiene las tres funciones profesionales ., o sea ., audiritmico ., manual/programado y DMX  ¿¿¿¿ o no es así ????​


----------



## Plumaverde (Abr 8, 2015)

Tengo el mismo problema en cabezal movil pls 250...encima en dos...

En uno vibra el plato de los gobos...y en el otro vibra el de los colores

Ya probe motores y controlaldores d elos motoores ULN2803, los circuitos de trabajo digital, solo me falta ver si los integrado tipo pic para los gobos esta fallado...

y los sensores estan okey...a alguno mas le ah pasado?...saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 8, 2015)

hola 





			
				Plumaverde dijo:
			
		

> Tengo el mismo problema en cabezal movil pls 250...encima en dos...
> En uno vibra el plato de los gobos...y en el otro vibra el de los colores


 
Te podria ayudar ., pero asi esta todo como en el aire ., tal vez sea la alimentación 
¿¿¿¿ un pic en el circuito ????? mmmmmm me parece que es otro micro-procesador​


----------



## claaudj (Abr 8, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  bueno ., te preguntaba de los motores por que en la foto se alcanza a ver esto​ Ver el archivo adjunto 127891 mi interpretacion al verlos desde acá ., parecen "topes" o finales de carrera mecánicos​ en cuanto a los ULN sospecho que los motores son de otro tipo., pero habrá que ver las conexiones​ también tendrías  que ver .,  las conexiones para poder agregar los otros motores ., pero bien .,  vamos despacio​ la otra cosa que veo ., es que tiene las tres funciones profesionales ., o sea ., audiritmico ., manual/programado y DMX  ¿¿¿¿ o no es así ????​



porque tiene 3 espejos ??? yo solo veo un solo laser .....o el espejo pequeño inferior mas cercano al laser es semi transparente y pasa al otro como si fuese divisor de haz ??? o como es ????


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 8, 2015)

hola  





claaudj dijo:


> porque tiene 3 espejos ??? yo solo veo un solo laser .....o el espejo pequeño inferior mas cercano al laser es semi transparente y pasa al otro como si fuese divisor de haz ??? o como es ????


 nop ., nop ., nop .,  desde el vamos imaginate donde seria la salida​ o sea viéndolo así ., seria hacia el frente ., y ese tipo de espejos por el grosor., son de primera superficie ( espejado adelante no detras )​ ese tipo de espejo se encuentra en las fotocopiadoras​ entonces el haz (supongo yo .,  no son claras las fotos ) seria asi​   bueno espero que entiendas ., si te fijas un motor esta mas abajo que otro ., entonces los dos haces rebotan de distinta manera en los dos ., porque obviamente superan el angulo de 45° de refleccion (en alguna parte de su recorrido)​


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 9, 2015)

locodelafonola, los finales de carrera son porque cuando enciendes el equipo los motores van hasta el final de carrera y regresan hasta la posicion que centra los laser hacia el frente, esto esta preprogramado en el micro. cuando esta en funcionamiento nunnnca llegan los motores hasta ahi, ni cerca de ahi, y si tiene entrada dmx, es audioritmico y funciona automatico tambien, me falto una foto por detras para que lo vean.
me falto tambien la foto de la chapa del frente donde esta fijado un cuarto espejo que desvia el laser verde a 90 gradosss , disculpen si les di un dolor de cabeza por la incognita
se me olvidaba subi un video de una fiesta en el que estan el moon y el laser ahi tienen la dir


----------



## Futuro (Abr 9, 2015)

SALUDOS ACA LES ADJUNTO UN VIDEO DE UNAS LUCES QUE TERMINE ESTA SEMANA EFECTO RETRO DE LOS 80 ,LUCES MECANICAS CON 12 LED DE 1W CADA UNA .  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkKiIKH_qf4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JWOLVERINE (Abr 15, 2015)

djsound dijo:


> Bueno, ya voy llegando a la meta final de mi GERMAN MONSTER DUO..., en estas fotos se puede observar el montaje de los leds en los disipadores y también la tarjeta final que hice, donde se encuentra el ARDUINO STANDALONE, y los drivers para cada panel led.
> 
> También el detalle de la fuente que voy a utilizar, que es de un disco duro externo como la de la imagen final.
> 
> ...


Buenas compañero y compartiria el codigo hex. que lleva este pic? saludos


----------



## Plumaverde (Abr 15, 2015)

Hola, gracias *por* tu atención...como todo electrónico...me parece que se me acelero el tema y me olvide de partes...jajaja
Tengo problemas...cabezal móvil marca PLS 250, los cuales son dos equipos con sendas series de fabricación, de casi primeras importaciones al país...digo esto, por que tengo acceso a cabezales de fecha posterior de fabricacion de*_*los que tengo el problema,y no poseen fallas ni similares... 

Uno vibra el disco giratorio de color, y otro vibra el disco de Gobos...los dos motores controlados por un solo ULN 2803...y manejado por un microprocesador EM78P156ELP....los dos motores...este ultimo procesador, es igual al pic 16F84...he buscado programación y datasheet...y solo me faltan programar de nuevo los EM78P156, q*ue* los consigo nuevos, leyendo alguno de un cabezal PLS que ande bien...

A esta altura, la placa de*_*control posee dos fuentes, una para el microprocesador principal ,q*ue* recibe DMX y maneja los motores de pant y tilt, q*ue* andan bien en los dos cabezales, (L6219), y una segunda alimentación secundaria para los 6 motores de gobos, foco, movimiento de gobos (rotación), diafragma o shutter, y prisma triple y rotacion prisma triple...

Ya he cambiado, integrados, como receptor DMX, los74HC(dos modelos de HC ), y la vibracion de SOLO los gobos y colores persiste...
Cabe aclarar q*ue* al encender, los*_*dos platos de gobos y colores, se posicionan perfecto y no vibran, solo al comando de una consola DMX......
Por eso, si *h*a alguien le ha pasado, o bueno, pongo un poco de claridad para conocer esas placas de*_*control de cabezales...y seguire tu consejo y publicare ahí también...

Me extendi, pero mejor*_*abundar en detalles..saludos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 15, 2015)

Hola amigo Plumaverde, No creo que puedas copiar así de fácil los micros porque en su mayoría el programa viene protegido con respecto a lo otro me ha pasado varias veces y siempre era suciedad abajo de los IC, comprueba si hay continuidad en la entrada (base) del uln2803 y el micro, que una señal no se interfiera con la otra, saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 15, 2015)

hola 





			
				Plumaverde dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gracias x tu atención...como todo electrónico...me parece que se me acelero el tema y me olvide de partes...jajaja
> Tengo problemas...cabezal móvil marca PLS 250, los cuales son dos equipos con sendas series de fabricación, de casi primeras importaciones al país...digo esto, por que tengo acceso a cabezales de fecha posterior de fabricacion delos que tengo el problema,y no poseen fallas ni similares..


 
Ok ., eso queda mas claro ., lo que puede estar pasando es que por alguna razon no llegue bien la señal del PWM 
Porque si decís que se posiciona bien antes del uso (arranque desde CERO ., buscando el punto de referencia)
Entonces después en la secuencia de uso ., como que baja mucho el PWM y no llega a ejecutar los pasos (va y viene) o "tiembla"
Postea fotos lo mas claro posible., y en cuanto a programar .mmmmmmmm ., 
va estar raro el asunto​


----------



## Plumaverde (Abr 16, 2015)

Muchas gracias chicos por los consejos...
En caso de suciedad, quite y remplace los zocalos de los UL2803, y trate d eliminar toda tierra,polvo y demas suciedades, y limpie lo mas frofundo con alcohol isopropilico.Interferencia de señal, es buena idea a buscar; gracias capitan

Continuidad probe, si lo que me falto es ver si hay interferencia desde el microprocesador, EM78P156, dado este solo micro, maneja un solo ULN2803, con los dos motores de plato de gobos y colores. Controlar la señal PWN, por suerte tengo osciloscopio, y por mi trabajo mas de uno...me da duda por que se baja la señal de PWN en secuencia de uso con consola DMX. Buen dato loco.

Aporto otro dato y era la duda en los cables hacia el motor, pues como gira 540 grados, algun cable puede deteriorarse y hacer falso...a revisar...
Bueno chicos, los tengo en casa a los dos cabezales, uso consola Argelite para pruebas, asi que pasare fotos de la placa...para desasnar...

Y era una idea, reprogramar el micro EM78P156, pues lo consigo nuevo, y tengo programador de pic, pues es similar al 16F84...pero sino se deja sera perder tiempo...

Gracias colegas, estamos en contacto...saludos

Ahi van imagenes placa control PLS 250


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 16, 2015)

hola 





			
				Plumaverde dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias chicos *por* los consejos...en caso de suciedad, quite y remplace los zocalos de los UL2803, y re*v*i*s*e la suciedad, e limpie lo mas frofundo con alcohol isopropilico...interferencia de señal, es buena idea a buscar...gracias capitan


 
Bueno ., viendo asi de lejos la placa ., desde ya te digo algo importante NO ES el EM78P156ELP ​ Se nota claramente que es un micro de 40 pines .,(el que vos decis es 20 pines) y me juego que tampoco es de esa serie .,​ Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh algo importante ., dudo que allá un efecto comercial con pic ., (exepto los rusos .,.musidora)​ El pic en DMX no se usa .,  por el simple hecho que en DMX es muy lento, se usan atmegas (atmel ) en su mayoria, y algunos otros tambien .​ Al ver la placa ., (supongo.,por que no se distingue nada,  falta definición de detalles), que el sistema funciona con 8 o 9 motores .,y que la salida de los motores .,  el micro la maneja por I2C ., o ISP., o serial​ Y entonces allí .,  si haga de interprete ., el circuito integrado que vos decis .,​ No creas que es muy simple repararla ., ¿¿¿¿ trataste de obtener soporte técnico del fabricante ????? ., yo empezaría por ese lado​


----------



## alexhuacho (Abr 16, 2015)

aguirre606 dijo:


> SALUDOS ACA LES ADJUNTO UN VIDEO DE UNAS LUCES QUE TERMINE ESTA SEMANA EFECTO RETRO DE LOS 80 ,LUCES MECANICAS CON 12 LED DE 1W CADA UNA .  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkKiIKH_qf4&feature=youtu.be



genial amigo muy bueno.

yo me encontre esta que no funciona la desarme y les saque unas fotos para que los novatos como yo sepan como funciona lo giratorio, yo recien me entere con esta maquinita, y recien comprendi cuando los mas entendidos hablaban que los cabezales mobiles llevaban carbones.

esta maquinita lo encontre con los motores malogrados pero los led si prenden y son leds grandes bueno ahi les dejo las fotos espero que les sirva a alguien.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 16, 2015)

Hola





alexhuacho dijo:


> genial amigo muy bueno.
> 
> yo me encontre esta que no funciona la desarme y les saque unas fotos para que los novatos como yo sepan como funciona lo giratorio, yo recien me entere con esta maquinita, y recien comprendi cuando los mas entendidos hablaban que los cabezales mobiles llevaban carbones.
> 
> esta maquinita lo encontre con los motores malogrados pero los led si prenden y son leds grandes bueno ahi les dejo las fotos espero que les sirva a alguien.


 ¿¿¿¿¿¿ A que no sabes una cosa ??????​ Si te animas a repararla ., justamente estoy compilando un programa (de la serie que voy a publicar) que maneja dos motores DC​


----------



## alexhuacho (Abr 16, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola ¿¿¿¿¿¿ A que no sabes una cosa ??????​ Si te animas a repararla ., justamente estoy compilando un programa (de la serie que voy a publicar) que maneja dos motores DC​



Esta maquinita no tenia nada de circuitos dentro creo que funcionaba con un tranformador por que la etiqueta de los motores decian 12 voltiosl los probe con una pequeña fuente y no funcionaron pero las luces si prendieron toditos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 16, 2015)

Bueno 





alexhuacho dijo:


> Esta maquinita no tenia nada de circuitos dentro creo que funcionaba con un tranformador por que la etiqueta de los motores decian 12 voltiosl los probe con una pequeña fuente y no funcionaron pero las luces si prendieron toditos.


 Proba los motores de DC solos .,(fijate la polaridad) y con una fuente de algunos Amperes (no tan chica o pequeña)​ Si funcionan .,  me das unos días y te paso un montaje para que puedas fabricar (recién estoy compilando)​


----------



## alexhuacho (Abr 18, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Bueno  Proba los motores de DC solos .,(fijate la polaridad) y con una fuente de algunos Amperes (no tan chica o pequeña)​ Si funcionan .,  me das unos días y te paso un montaje para que puedas fabricar (recién estoy compilando)​



gracias por responder hice lo que me dijiste y no funciono los probe con una fuente de 1 amper  y nada, aqui le envio una foto de la etiqueta del motor, desarme el motor por curiosidad y dentro tenia engranajes tambien los saque y deje el motor solo pero no funciono.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 18, 2015)

Hola





alexhuacho dijo:


> gracias por responder hice lo que me dijiste y no funciono los probe con una fuente de 1 amper  y nada, aqui le envio una foto de la etiqueta del motor, desarme el motor por curiosidad y dentro tenia engranajes tambien los saque y deje el motor solo pero no funciono.


 Hey amigo ., estuve atento a tu mensaje y su respuesta​ Porque tenia buenas noticias., el montaje funciona perfecto (al menos en el prototipo de pruebas que tengo ) .,   y sigue el lineamiento de mi idea original​ Podrias conseguir esos motores ., en alguna casa de repuestos de electrodomésticos​ Especialmente en algunos modelos de cocina o "estufas" como le dicen en otros lugares​ Me gustaría mucho hacer andar esas luces​


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 19, 2015)

alexhuacho dijo:


> gracias por responder hice lo que me dijiste y no funciono los probe con una fuente de 1 amper  y nada, aqui le envio una foto de la etiqueta del motor, desarme el motor por curiosidad y dentro tenia engranajes tambien los saque y deje el motor solo pero no funciono.




Muy buenas lucesitas tienes, espero que no vayan a poner, no se mucho de Stage Lighting pero si tengo experiencia en motores, cada motor tiene sus especificaciones y no se puede estar inyectando corrientes, sin saber cuanto consumen sin y con carga.

Tengo varios motorreductores y High Torque Gear Motor muy similares al de las fotos, estos que tengo trabajan a 12V el consumo sin carga es de 120mA con eje frenado es de 3.5A, otros sin carga 60mA y con Carga 1.5A.

Recomendacion jamas inyectes corrientes altas a un motor DC sin carga, porque si no sabes el consumo lo quemas de golpe,  ni te va a dar la hora si este esta en corto.

Lo primero es revisar que el motor no este quemado o este en corto, esto se hace con sus respectivas mediciones, desmontar su caja para revisar que trabaje bien y no este trabado el eje.


----------



## Futuro (Abr 19, 2015)

si gracias,seria muy bueno poner a funcionar esas luces ,modelos clasicos de esferas giratorias


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 19, 2015)

Hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> si gracias,seria muy bueno poner a funcionar esas luces ,modelos clásicos de esferas giratorias


Bueno ., yo lo que propuse fue ., que ante la información ., que aporto el compañero alexhuacho 

Incluso puedo (deducir o razonar ., !!!! ojo puedo equivocarme ¡¡¡¡) ., a través de las fotos ., su funcionamiento 
Entonces puedo diseñar un sistema de control (siguiendo mi idea original ., claro esta )
El ejemplo que te pongo es el siguiente ., Ver el archivo adjunto 128320
En la imagen se nota claramente dos contactos de "roses"
Y mi razonamiento es que un contacto ., es para el motor ., y el otro para los led ., y el contacto común (motor y led ) ., es el chasis o soporte del mismo

Con eso te doy un caso ., mi ilusión o deseo ., es que superando el problema ., de la parte electrónica
Aliente a resolver y solucionar ., la parte mecánica ., !!!! que los que mas saben siempre lo dicen ¡¡¡¡


----------



## alexhuacho (Abr 19, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola
> Bueno ., yo lo que propuse fue ., que ante la información ., que aporto el compañero alexhuacho
> 
> Incluso puedo (deducir o razonar ., !!!! ojo puedo equivocarme ¡¡¡¡) ., a través de las fotos ., su funcionamiento
> ...



Gracias por tu interés y no te equivocas pero solo mostre en las fotos un solo motor, porque es lo que pude desarmar, en realidad son dos motores iguales el de la foto es el que hace girar todo el "juego" en el eje "y" el otro motor no pude desarmarlo es el que hace girar la esfera donde están los leds en el eje "x", por cierto es los dos motores son iguales y no funcionan, voy a tratar de desarmarlo para poder probarlo bien (segundo motor) este tiene otro juego de roces solo para los leds.

le envío la foto del segundo motor tiene el roce separado


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 19, 2015)

Hola





alexhuacho dijo:


> Gracias por tu interés y no te equivocas pero solo mostre en las fotos un solo motor, porque es lo que pude desarmar, en realidad son dos motores iguales el de la foto es el que hace girar todo el "juego" en el eje "y" el otro motor no pude desarmarlo es el que hace girar la esfera donde están los leds en el eje "x", por cierto es los dos motores son iguales y no funcionan, voy a tratar de desarmarlo para poder probarlo bien (segundo motor) este tiene otro juego de roces solo para los leds.
> 
> le envío la foto del segundo motor tiene el roce separado


Bueno ., yo creo que entendí como funciona eso., (puedo equivocarme)
Ese contacto que mostré ., es el de la base .,  por eso dije que : un contacto es del motor y otro el de los led (obviamente el motor de la foto de la base no necesita roses )
  Si vi anteriormente el otro motor ., pero note que esta puesto hacia afuera
De esa manera (y no interno dentro de la bola )., no hace falta "roces"
Porque va fijo al "brazo" de rotación (pant)
Los roces que están dentro de la bola ., son únicamente para los led ., y me atrevo afirmar que son dos ., porque aparentemente la "carcasa" es plastica


----------



## alexhuacho (Abr 19, 2015)

Yetrox dijo:


> Muy buenas lucesitas tienes, espero que no vayan a poner, no se mucho de Stage Lighting pero si tengo experiencia en motores, cada motor tiene sus especificaciones y no se puede estar inyectando corrientes, sin saber cuanto consumen sin y con carga.
> 
> Tengo varios motorreductores y High Torque Gear Motor muy similares al de las fotos, estos que tengo trabajan a 12V el consumo sin carga es de 120mA con eje frenado es de 3.5A, otros sin carga 60mA y con Carga 1.5A.
> 
> ...


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 19, 2015)

alexhuacho dijo:


> Hola Yetrox, gracias por la información, tomare en cuenta tus sugerencias, el tutorial del video es muy bueno, solo espero no haber estropeado mas el motor.
> 
> podrias decirme como se llaman estos motores o como debo pedirlos a la hora de comprar.


 Aca te dejo algunos links http://www.superrobotica.com/motoresdc.htm Y  http://ignismotor.com/DESKTOP/AR/index.html El motor solo sin el reductor seria como este http://ignismotor.com/STD/PDF/MM012003.pdf​ eso son de mi país ., porque en realidad de tu país .,  desconozco si fabrican​ yo te diría .,  que si están rotos ., sacaras uno de ellos y fueras a recorrer los talleres de reparación de electrodomésticos.,​ tal vez consigas unos usados por pocos pesos​ espero te sirva la info


----------



## Futuro (May 14, 2015)

HAY UNAS LUCES AMERICAN D.J SENCILLAS SIN CASI NADA ELECTRONICO,SOLO UN MOTOR DC DE AL MENOS 15 A 20 RPM,LA PARABOLA DE ESPEJOS ,UN LED DE 3W POWER LED O CREE Y LA CARCAZA CON LUPA ,ACA LES ADJUNTO LOS VIDEOS : 



        Y ACA TRABAJANDO MIREN UN EFECTO RETRO MUY BUENO : 






Estoy por fabricarmelas,ya encargue 3 led cree de 5 w, y pienso hacerle las carcazas con tuberia de caño pvc .y aca adjunto las luces mecanicas ya terminadas ,usan 12 power led de 1w cada una,los felicito por sus proyectos y que Dios permita sigamos compartiendo esta pasion por las luces y el audio,saludos desde los andes Venezolanos :


----------



## claaudj (Jun 5, 2015)

miren que lindo efecto caleidoscopio ...


----------



## Futuro (Jul 6, 2015)

Buenas amigos por aca de nuevo,saludos a todos los fanaticos como yo de los efectos de luces,viendo en el foro en las primeras paginas encontre el proyecto de luz tipo prisma,mi pregunta seria,si sustituimos el prisma de 8 espejos por una mini bola espejada que efecto podra crear?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 7, 2015)

hola





aguirre606 dijo:


> Buenas amigos por aca de nuevo,saludos a todos los fanaticos como yo de los efectos de luces,viendo en el foro en las primeras paginas encontre el proyecto de luz tipo prisma,mi pregunta seria,si sustituimos el prisma de 8 espejos por una mini bola espejada que efecto podra crear?


 en realidad esta hecho así .,  para lograr que el efecto haga algo definido​ ahora bien se puede poner una bola de espejos ., y obviamente lograras otra cosa ., completamente distinta​ tabien podria ser el caso ., que el cilindro en vez de tener 8 lados ., y en vez de una tira de espejo por lado ., se colocaran cuatro espejos formando la tira  o sea ., la tira este formada por cuatro cuadrados ., y en vez de tener un reflejo por lado .,  tendríamos 4 por lado​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 8, 2015)

Gracias amigo locodelafonola,si,seria cuestion de experimentar,es que tengo 2 led tipo cree de 5 watios y con una lupa proyecta un buen circulo muy nitido,es blanco calido .


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 8, 2015)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> Gracias amigo locodelafonola,si,seria cuestion de experimentar,es que tengo 2 led tipo cree de 5 watios y con una lupa proyecta un buen circulo muy nitido,es blanco calido .


bueno si tenes el led blanco ., podes "pintar" los espejos de octógono que gira​ mas atrás explico DJWASH y yo como lo hacíamos​ en mi caso pintura de bicicletas y DJWASH con pintura en aerosol para aluminio ( tuning en motores de auto )​ de esa manera tendrás un color por lado .,  y podrias dejar uno sin pintar que reflejaría el blanco​ como asi tambien podria ser que tuviera cuatro espejos por tira (como te explique antes ) y cada cuadrado de un color​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 8, 2015)

lo de pintarlos tengo unas pinturas de colores para vitrales y quedan perfectos,pero busco lograr un efecto tipo american d.j sparkle blanco retro para combinar con las esferas rotatorias que publique antes.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 8, 2015)

aguirre606 dijo:


> lo de pintarlos tengo unas pinturas de colores para vitrales y quedan perfectos,pero busco lograr un efecto tipo american d.j sparkle blanco retro para combinar con las esferas rotatorias que publique antes.


bueno ese depémde de tu gusto y tu idea., y también influye de como te quede ., si logras lo que buscas en concreto​


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 15, 2015)

hola gente​ estoy buscando info., se trata de los discos de espejos pero necesito las medidas ., del que esta en los equipos profecionales ., que se comercializan  (no caseros ni diy)​ necesito DIAMETRO ., PROFUNDIDAD y una idea aproximada de su CURVATURA ( campana )​ son como estos​


----------



## Futuro (Ago 15, 2015)

Hay originales de varios tamaños,no hay una medida estandar .


----------



## J2C (Ago 15, 2015)

.


Don *Rosit0*


Resumiendo, lo que Ud. necesitaría conocer son las dimensiones *r* y *h* ya que la a se deduce sin problemas.



.


_*Fuente*_



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 15, 2015)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> Hay originales de varios tamaños,no hay una medida estandar .


 bueno ¿¿¿ cuales son los comerciales ??? ., porque no creo que alla mas de tres medidas., pero no tengo idea cuales son 





J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Don *Rosit0*
> ...


heeeee amigaso querido. gracias es muy util la info ., asi tengo idea de como calcular la curvatura​ pero los equipos comerciales ., tiene una medida standart​ como por ejemplo la boca de las lampara par64 ., a led o lampara tiene 19cm sea la forma del armazon que sea igual pasa con estas campanas comerciales​


----------



## Futuro (Ago 15, 2015)

Pues yo tengo comerciales artic,american d.j ect y traen unos mas grandes que otros,unos de metal y otros de plastico.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 15, 2015)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Pues yo tengo comerciales artic,american d.j ect y traen unos mas grandes que otros,unos de metal y otros de plastico.


 OK amigo​ el material es lo de menos.,si serias tan amable de pasarme sus medidas estaria muy agradecido​


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 17, 2015)

buenassss , locodelafonola, yo tuve en mis manos un minimoon que traia una de espejos normales, hice una de resina epoxica con el molde de un guardapolvo de una bocina de 15pulg y voilaaaaa. misma iluminacion solo que diferentes angulos y con colores, resultado la que hice abria mas los haces de luces porque tenia menos profundidad, pero sirvio igualita que la original. aqui el video del equipo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 17, 2015)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> Pues yo tengo comerciales artic,american d.j ect y traen unos mas grandes que otros,unos de metal y otros de plastico.


  muchas gracias ., peeeeroooooo 





endryc1 dijo:


> buenassss , locodelafonola, yo tuve en mis manos un minimoon que traia una de espejos normales, hice una de resina epoxica con el molde de un guardapolvo de una bocina de 15pulg y voilaaaaa. misma iluminacion solo que diferentes angulos y con colores, resultado la que hice abria mas los haces de luces porque tenia menos profundidad, pero sirvio igualita que la original. aqui el video del equipo.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjPOS4UqAlY


 igual para ti amigo cubano ., se agradece la intencion ., tanto de aguirre606 como de endryc1​ como explique antes ., nesesito la medidas de UNA COMERCIAL ., NO DIY ​ y por favor las medidas !!!! ., pues la forma ya tengo idea ., pero lo que no tengo es la medida​ parlantes de 15 pulg ., hay de diferentes marcas y modelos .,  el cono central cambia de un modelo a otro​ pero para guiarme con una medida ., ni idea .,se entiende ahora ????​


----------



## Futuro (Ago 17, 2015)

buenas rumbas armas en cuba,ja,ja,ja,para el amigo las medidas de las american es de :9cm x 9cm,centimetros  



las caseras he visto las hacen con un cucharon de cocina,de esos sacar frituras del sarten,le cortan el mango y queda solo la parabola.pero las de marca American d,j,Artic y genericas chinas que tengo miden 9cm y otras 8 cm ,pero la de mayor numero de espejos unos 28 espejitos de 1cm por 1cm ,mide 9cm amigo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 17, 2015)

aguirre606 dijo:


> buenas rumbas armas en cuba,ja,ja,ja,para el amigo las medidas de las american es de :9cm x 9cm,centimetros
> 
> 
> 
> las caseras he visto las hacen con un cucharon de cocina,de esos sacar frituras del sarten,le cortan el mango y queda solo la parabola.pero las de marca American d,j,Artic y genericas chinas que tengo miden 9cm y otras 8 cm ,pero la de mayor numero de espejos unos 28 espejitos de 1cm por 1cm ,mide 9cm amigo.


 exelente el dato amigaso ., muchas gracias por tu molestia     ., explico un poco., si tiene 9cm de diametro son para las lentes de 10cm (comerciales)​ si tiene 8cm son para las lentes de 9cm (comerciales)​ bueno ahora el dato que me falta es la profundidad  (te lo muestro con un dibujo )​para medir eso se coloca una regla o algo (desde las bordes ., como la linea puntiada en el dubujo )  y se mide desde el centro hasta .,  donde empieza el borde de lo que apoyamos​


----------



## Futuro (Ago 18, 2015)

correcto efectivamente los 9cm son de lado a lado como el didujo uno y la profundidad del dibujo numero 2 da del centro de la parabola donde va el hueco del tornillo hasta el borde 5cm exactos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 18, 2015)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> correcto efectivamente los 9cm son de lado a lado como el didujo uno y la profundidad del dibujo numero 2 da del centro de la parabola donde va el hueco del tornillo hasta el borde 5cm exactos.


 y muchisimas gracias        por el dato ., perdon por la molestia que te has tomado​ ese dato es importante ., porque esa curvatura es la que hace que los "haces de luz" reflejado .,  no se habran tanto y pasen por la lente que esta en la parte exterior​


----------



## Futuro (Ago 18, 2015)

me gusta la american d.j sparkle usa ese sistema


----------



## J2C (Ago 18, 2015)

.


Disculpen que me entrometa.


Dicho reflector es tipo un casquete esférico ó como una parábola ???.


 Por que según esto que leí:


locodelafonola dijo:


> ....  porque esa curvatura es la que hace que los "*haces de luz*" reflejado ., *no se habran tanto y pasen por la lente que esta en la parte exterior*



Y de acuerdo a mi experiencia en Telecomunicaciones si fuese una parábola y el lente que esta afuera de la misma para no permitir que la luz se abra tanto debería estar en lo que se llama *Foco de la Parábola*.


 Si fuese este ultimo caso, se puede llegar a deducir matemáticamente la dimensión que solicita Don *Rosit0*  !!!! conociendo a que distancia del aro se encuentra la *Lente*.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 18, 2015)

hola y gracias querido amigaso 





J2C dijo:


> .
> Disculpen que me entrometa.
> Dicho reflector es tipo un casquete esférico ó como una parábola ???.
> Por que según esto que leí:
> ...


 bueno algo de eso lei ., sobre como se apunta el "iluminador"., aca digamos que es algo parecido​ entonces .,  como yo no tengo guia ni medida de nada  me estoy guiando por lo que leeo en el post y por otros foros​ algo de eso hay aqui .,_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/816940/ _​ algunas fotos de alli​ Ver el archivo adjunto 94598 Ver el archivo adjunto 94599 y tomando en cuenta que voy a usar unos led de 20w con los lentes ., es todo un tema​ gracias querido amigo ., y cualquier cosa que aportes sera bien recibida​ NOTA : la verdad es que no se si es un casquete esferico o una parabola ., esas fotos de mas arriba son de los  que se consiguen comerciales


----------



## J2C (Ago 18, 2015)

.


 
Don *Rosit0*

Visto y considerando las imágenes que Ud. coloco (es que hace desde unos 10 años estoy retirado de esos lugares musicales  y del *E*xtra *B*rut) tengo una mejor idea de que anda buscando.


La distancia del led al "_casquete_" (por llamarlo de alguna manera dado que no conocemos aun cual es su base) la consideraría como la *distancia del Foco a la Parábola*, pero dicha parábola tiene una particularidad, se asemeja mas a las del tipo DirecTV (no me recuerdo ahora el nombre mas común que tienen) ya que no son parábolas enteras/completas.

Por otra parte imagino que dicha distancia deberá estar relacionada con la apertura (equis º) del Led a utilizar.

Y el lente debería tener un diámetro similar al del _casquete_ con los espejitos. Dado que el reflejo de la luz del led sobre la parábola se asemeja a un caño del mismo diámetro del _casquete_ como que la distancia a la cual debería estar colocado seria indistinta ó no, podría ser necesario algún ajuste de distancia a modo de *enfocar adecuadamente* (para que no se vieran borrosos) los rayos reflejados en los espejitos.




Si divago poco, algo ó mucho no dude de hacérmelo saber.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 18, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppps ., no ., no divaga para nada ., hoy compre las lentes y  son de 100mm (exterior)​ y ahora va cerrando un poco el tema .,  la lente que llevan los led de potencia tambien son coherentes en su forma​




como que siguiera la curvatura interna de la parabola​


----------



## Futuro (Ago 18, 2015)

hay unas luces que llevan la parabola en el interior del chassis del aparato mismo y otras lo llevan por fuera .

aca adjunto una que lleva la parabola de espejos por fuera.


----------



## J2C (Ago 18, 2015)

.



Don *Rosit0*


Es que mis comentarios fueron realizados desde mi experiencia (23 años) con las parábolas de los equipos de MicroOndas utilizadas en las Telecomunicaciones en frecuencias desde 1.5 a 18 GHz.

Donde la antena a la cual se conectaban los equipos (Iluminador) era el Foco de la parábola y la señal salía como si fuera por un caño, que a la distancia (entre los 20 y 60 Km) que estaba el equipo receptor tenia un diámetro mucho mayor.


Igualmente supongo que el lente del led debe ser si ó *SI* coherente con el propio led !!!, sino seria como mezclar Manzanas con Espinaca !!!!.






aguirre606 dijo:


> hay unas luces que llevan la parabola en el interior del chassis del aparato mismo y otras lo llevan por fuera .


El led o lámpara que emite la luz debería estar frente a la propia parábola, sino debería ser un sistema como el *Reflector Cassegrain* , que es la antena típica de las estaciones terrenas orientadas hacia los satélites geoestacionarios sobre la línea del ecuador !!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: me fui con el divague  .-


----------



## Futuro (Ago 18, 2015)

aah o.k interesante .Y yo estoy proyectando este modelo,es una mitad de esfera espejada y encima va un proyector de gobos .SI LA LUNA FUERA DE ESPEJOS Y RECIBIERA LA PROYECCION DEL SOL,JE,JE,JE.


----------



## claaudj (Sep 4, 2015)

what ???? este canal de youtube muestra al uliminador usando una controladora de dj para el manejo de todas las luces ¡¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 4, 2015)

hola 





claaudj dijo:


> what ???? este canal de youtube muestra al uliminador usando una controladora de dj para el manejo de todas las luces ¡¡¡
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBAxUzSWwsg


 eso es un control .,  MIDI interfaz DMX http://response-box.com/gear/decabox-midi-to-dmx-bridge/






 algo simple ., y que se esta empezando a usar mucho​





 (el teclado seria la botonera que ves en el video )


----------



## claaudj (Sep 4, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  eso es un control .,  MIDI interfaz DMX http://response-box.com/gear/decabox-midi-to-dmx-bridge/ http://response-box.com/gear/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/decabox.jpg algo simple ., y que se esta empezando a usar mucho​http://www.chd-el.cz/mediaview.php?id=621 (el teclado seria la botonera que ves en el video )



quieroooooo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ a la bosta .......quiero ¡¡¡

el controlador midi lo tengo ...




 aqui otro angulo


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 4, 2015)

EPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSS 





claaudj dijo:


> quieroooooo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ a la bosta .......quiero ¡¡¡
> 
> el controlador midi lo tengo ...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbwEulT_vKM aqui otro angulo


 Bueno la forma facil y rapida de fabricar uno ., (ojo no es MIDI_PROFECIONAL) ., pero tiene bastantes recursos es por ejemplo el FREE-STYLER​ O reformamos un teclado de PC .,  con botoneras mas duraderas (parecido al video ) ., o un teclado de  instrumento (adaptando la plaquita del teclado de PC ) como esto​



Y luego la parte facil ., configuramos los comandos para que haga esto​





 por aca mas info http://www.freestylersupport.com/wiki/external_control:midi:midi_interface Obiamente la salida tendra que ser con una interfaz DMX (por ejemplo la de DINOELECTRO ) y ya esta tenes tu teclado MIDI​


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 4, 2015)

También sin mucho conocimiento del asunto se podría asi a poco no?






http://sonicrobots.com/2013/01/24/midi-to-dmx-arduino-control-shield/


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 5, 2015)

hola 





ElectroWero dijo:


> También sin mucho conocimiento del asunto se podría asi a poco no?
> 
> http://sonicrobots.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Midi-to-DMX-Circuit.png
> 
> http://sonicrobots.com/2013/01/24/midi-to-dmx-arduino-control-shield/


 Bueno la cosa es asi ., la funcion midi esta limitada para 4 canales del universo 512 .,  Y toman como base una lampara PAR 64​ La que yo me construi tiene 7 canales ., o sea que si lo quiero comandar me faltarian 3 canales ., uno de los cuales es el importante​ La cuestion seria ., ponerce a programar ., y llevar el montaje a 512 canales​ Y lo mas importante ., el programa no maneja la "direccion de inicio"​ La direccion de inicio ., es el SETUP ., que le asignamos a cada equipo en el universo 512​ Aunque cabe aclarar ., que el autor de la libreria ., da un pequeno indicio., de como en la programacion de los diferentes canales en el universo agregar los demas​ Tambien esta el caso que., se implenta en el montaje ., las direciones  de inicio de todos los equipos ., o sea que se las asigna por el sofware​ Muchos se preguntaran  que digo  con esto ¡¡¡¡¡ ., muy simple si el equipo que conectamos no lo programamos por SOFT .,no funciona jejejeje​ O sea ., que si salvamos ese pequeño inconveniente estaria andando ., pppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooo ., Como todo no es color de "rosa" jajajajaja ., no podemos intercambiar ningun equipo en la "cadena" o agrergar alguno que no este programado​ Me gustaria agregar algo ., cuando veo que reforman ., la libreria de Ing. Hendrik Hölscher​ Como por ejemplo ., la  libreria " DmxSimple" y no tiene en cuenta la HABILITACION de señal DMX ., en el 75176 ., es ya no respetar la normativa de funcionamiento del DMX​ Es solamente usar un PIN/PORT mas del montaje ., y controlar con un estado alto o bajo los pines 2 y 3 del 75176​ De esa mamnera se controla el inicio de la trama DMX esperando el BIT de parada ., todos los equipos profecionales funciona asi​ Y si este señor libero el codigo para que todos lo usen ., no veo el sentido de conectar el 75176 a GND o a 5V permanentemente ., SEÑORES.,  no cumple una sola funcion sino varias ¡¡¡¡ ., esto es valido tanto para equipos trasmisores como para receptores ., Asi cualquier equipo que armemos funcionara igual que los comerciales y con los comerciales​ Pongo una foto amplia del montaje propuesto para que vean lo que digo​  Y tambien pongo la coneccion correcta de lo que deberia ser ., esta que el cambio funciona .,  si se respeta el proceso de la libreria ., para recibir corectamente la señal DMX​


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 5, 2015)

Muy padre su análisis,  no se deberia llamar locodelafonola si no Mr. DMX.






http://www.midi-and-more.de/usb-midicom.htm

Estos circuitos DMX + Midi, si no se sabe los trucos de programación y montajes, va costar mucho verlos crecer, no soy un experto en DMX o Midi pero cada día se aprende algo nuevo a poco no.



Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 5, 2015)

bueno





ElectroWero dijo:


> Muy padre su análisis,  no se deberia llamar locodelafonola si no Mr. DMX.
> 
> http://www.midi-and-more.de/usb/arduino-box.jpg
> 
> ...


 Esto ya es mas profecional y usa el atmega 32 ., pero tambien adolece del problema anterior ., la coneccion del 75176​ Lastima que su codigo base esta en ASM ., Sino lo "toquetiaria" un poco ( yo aprendi en .C ) a ver que hace jejejejejejejeje​ Pero bueno .,  por lo que vi de su codigo ya es otra cosa​ Aunque habria que aclarar .,  que no usa programas como el FREE-STYLER .,UDMX o DMX CONTROL ., sino una interfaz grafica propia​ Aca la cosa es simple ., tiene que ser un MIDI a USB para la compu ., de alli entrada al free-styler (o otro programa que acepte midi)​ Y del free-styler la salida DMX normal​ Tenemos muchisimas posibilidades (no solo del manejo) ., sino que tambien ,. de configuracion y programacion de esenas​ Asi son los equipos profecionales ., cuando vean una consola DMX comercial ., veran esta opcion MIDI​


----------



## claaudj (Oct 6, 2015)

y pregunto : eso reemplaza a algo como esto ??? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-578463270-gbr-light-pro-usb-interface-dmx512-controlador-desde-pc-_JM_


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola 





claaudj dijo:


> y pregunto : eso reemplaza a algo como esto ??? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-578463270-gbr-light-pro-usb-interface-dmx512-controlador-desde-pc-_JM_


 Nop ., Nop ., eso es otra cosa​ Voy a tratar de explicar facil ., el control MIDI.,  es el reemplazo de lo que seria el teclado y raton en la compu​ y para no confundir mas las cosas ., la asignacion de las teclas coresponde a una nota (DO ., RE.,  MI ., FA ., etcetera)​ Pero ., por ejemplo ., como el piano ., que esta compuesto de varias "octavas" ., son varias notas iguales ., pero de distinto tono​ Para accionar el programa DMX ., (por ejemplo el FREEstyler)., si se usa un teclado midi ., donde cada pulsador .,  hara una funcion especifica (programada de antemano)​ Mas arriba ., hay una captura del programa ., y la asignacion de las funciones de los pulsadores ( ejemplos)​ Lo que mostras en el ultimo mensaje .,  es una interfaz DMX profecional ., que convierte la salida USB de una compu ., en RS485 para poder enviar datos ., en protocolo DMX​ Entonses la botonera MIDI ., reeplazaria las funciones de teclado y raton ., en el manejo de ese programa​ Pero .,  se nesesita la interfaz .,  que mostraste para que maneje el protocolo DMX​ Bueno .,espero que allan entendido ., sino pregunten y veo como aclarar las dudas ​


----------



## claaudj (Oct 9, 2015)

gente alguien sabe de cuantos grados y que modelo de lente y led llevan estos cabezalitos ??? parecen ser muy concentrados segun videos


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 9, 2015)

Hola 





claaudj dijo:


> gente alguien sabe de cuantos grados y que modelo de lente y led llevan estos cabezalitos ??? parecen ser muy concentrados segun videos


 por lo que yo he averiguado ., son para led del tamaño de 5w​ Pero no son led de 5w ., sino que son de 10 o 15w​ La lente es medio extraña .,  porque en el centro trae una especie de colimador como los laser​ Es de 5° o 6° ., de 21 mm o 26 mm de diametro .,  segun el fabricante ., aca algunas fotos​     .................. Bueno ., espero que alla servido la data ​


----------



## claaudj (Oct 9, 2015)

groso locodela fonola .... aunque ando medio bajon , sin ganas o mejor dicho con tantas ideas en la cabeza que no se si ponerme a hacer algo o comprar algo hecho (antes vender esa cantidad de lentes y motores con reducciones y placas arduino y motores  paso a pasos que tengo por ahi )..... no se....no se....link der dealextreme del lente ?



encontre estos que son de 5 grados para los de 1, 3 y 5 w y a 5 pesos cada uno aprox (arg)
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pc...W-Hight-Power-LED-with-holder/1074719461.html


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 9, 2015)

Hola





claaudj dijo:


> groso locodela fonola .... aunque ando medio bajon , sin ganas o mejor dicho con tantas ideas en la cabeza que no se si ponerme a hacer algo o comprar algo hecho (antes vender esa cantidad de lentes y motores con reducciones y placas arduino y motores  paso a pasos que tengo por ahi )..... no se....no se....link der dealextreme del lente ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yo te diria amigo que esperas .,  un poquito ( mejor dicho "me esperaras un poquito"​ Ya voy a empezar a pubilcar equipos ., pero me faltan materiales que no me llegan​ Voy a empezar con los facilitos ., pero no por eso ., con detalles "FONOLICOS" jejejeje​ Despues llegamos ., al parecido de la foto (que publicaste) ...... !!!! sip., aunque usted no lo creaaaaa ¡¡¡¡¡​ Y voy a necesitar que los armen ., para ir mejorando la programacion de a poco Tenganme paciencia ¡¡¡¡¡ no es facil ​ PD: el led que te digo es en este encapsulado (en la foto es de 30W


----------



## claaudj (Oct 9, 2015)

lastima estamos a 400 km (soy de cba)
 asi juntamos fuerzas y armamos todo ...





locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola Yo te diria amigo que esperas .,  un poquito ( mejor dicho "me esperaras un poquito"​ Ya voy a empezar a pubilcar equipos ., pero me faltan materiales que no me llegan​ Voy a empezar con los facilitos ., pero no por eso ., con detalles "FONOLICOS" jejejeje​ Despues llegamos ., al parecido de la foto (que publicaste) ...... !!!! sip., aunque usted no lo creaaaaa ¡¡¡¡¡​ Y voy a necesitar que los armen ., para ir mejorando la programacion de a poco Tenganme paciencia ¡¡¡¡¡ no es facil ​ PD: el led que te digo es en este encapsulado (en la foto es de 30WVer el archivo adjunto 135604



lleva colimador de cuantos grados ? cooler fan con aluminio seguro ..... audiorritmico ??? i need more data ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 9, 2015)

EEEEEpppssss ., sip estaria bueno jejejejejejeje 





claaudj dijo:


> lastima estamos a 400 km (soy de cba)
> asi juntamos fuerzas y armamos todo ...
> 
> 
> ...


 Ese es el led ., que va con el lente que mostre mas arriba ., es el que usan los aparatitos esos​ Ver el archivo adjunto 135594


----------



## djwash (Oct 17, 2015)

Hola, tanto tiempo, todo bien?

Lo que tiene en el centro esa lente, creo que es para difuminar la luz y que se mezclen bien los colores ya que cada led si no me equivoco es RGB en las lentes normales que se ven por aca sin importar los º de apertura los colores no se mezclan bien en led RGB al usar lentes, dando como resultado una "mancha" de dos o mas colores...


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 20, 2015)

voy armando esto mañana las fotossss


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 20, 2015)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> voy armando esto mañana las fotossss


 muy lindo amigo ¿¿¿¿ pero que es eso ???? ¿¿¿ un plato volador ??? ¿¿¿ la luz mala ??? ¿¿¿ un espiritu luminoso ??? se ve potente ¿¿¿ pero que es ???​


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 20, 2015)

claaudj dijo:


> gente alguien sabe de cuantos grados y que modelo de lente y led llevan estos cabezalitos ??? parecen ser muy concentrados segun videos









claaudj dijo:


> gente alguien sabe de cuantos grados y que modelo de lente y led llevan estos cabezalitos ??? parecen ser muy concentrados segun videos



El lente exacto que usan es el OSRAM RGBW Ultra narrow beam LOS4508FW.












Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 20, 2015)

hola 





ElectroWero dijo:


> El lente exacto que usan es el OSRAM RGBW Ultra narrow beam LOS4508FW.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/p...yNRjNpgYAe_uVWtoJKE2z9JSU5XNj2X8=w472-h311-nc
> 
> ...


 yyyyyy ¿¿¿ de cuantos grados es ese lente ?????


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 20, 2015)

men esos son unos simples led de 25mw 12 de cada color RGWY Y no son de marte


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 20, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  yyyyyy ¿¿¿ de cuantos grados es ese lente ?????



Es de 8° el mismo modelo lo dice, cuando vea o se encuentre lentes por ejemplo 45mm * 29mm 8D, la D significa el ángulo del lente, me extraña de usted que investiga y sabe del tema


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 20, 2015)

Hola  y gracias amigo 





ElectroWero dijo:


> Es de 8° el mismo modelo lo dice, cuando vea o se encuentre lentes por ejemplo 45mm * 29mm 8D, la D significa el ángulo del lente.


 Pero a mi no me dice nada ., jajajaajajaja ., !!!! yo chino no se ¡¡¡¡​ Supongo que lo que esta escrito (circulo rojo) ., debe ser angulo (tuve que ampliar muchisimo y asi todo no se aprecia bien )​ Yo ., pence que la denominacin en los planos de medida .,  era "D = profundidad" pero ., aparte ., por mas que busco no encuentro esa famosa "D" que usted dice ​


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 20, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola  y gracias amigo  Pero a mi no me dice nada ., jajajaajajaja ., !!!! yo chino no se ¡¡¡¡​ Supongo que lo que esta escrito (circulo rojo) ., debe ser angulo (tuve que ampliar muchisimo y asi todo no se apecia bien )​ Yo ., pence que la denominacin en los planos de medida .,  era "D = profundidad" pero ., aparte ., por mas que busco no encuentro esa famosa "D" que usted dice ​Ver el archivo adjunto 136017




Yo Chino tampoco entender, solo entender Japonés,  pero los Kanjis son igual o similar:

Chino:

七眼光束灯 LOS4508FW. 

品名：LOS4508FW. 
规格：直径*高度（45mm*29.35mm）. 
编号：DK0105. 
角度：8度. 
光源：OSRAM 


Japonés:

セブン目ビームランプLOS4508FW 。
名前： LOS4508FW 。
仕様：直径*高さ（ 45ミリメートル*の29.35ミリメートル） 。
ID： DK0105 。
角： 8度。
出典：オスラム

Claramente se ve un 8° = 8 Grados


OSRAM RGBW Ultra narrow beam stage light led lens LOS4508FW-C 45x29. 35mm / 8 D / Optical PMMA material.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 20, 2015)

hola 





ElectroWero dijo:


> Yo Chino tampoco entender, solo entender Japonés,  pero los Kanjis son igual o simiar:
> 
> Chino:
> 
> ...


 Gracias amigo por el dato y la explicacion​ Esperemos conseguirlos ., en un futuro no muy lejano ., para hacer mis "travesuras" jejejejejejejeje​


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 21, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  Gracias amigo por el dato y la explicacion​ Esperemos conseguirlos ., en un futuro no muy lejano ., para hacer mis "travesuras" jejejejejejejeje​ Ver el archivo adjunto 136036



Con gusto amigo locodelafonola, por estos lados hay muchas partes, repuestos, motores de luces y cosas asi.

Cualquier dato que necesiten, en lo que pueda les colaboró.


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 21, 2015)

massssss fotos. son 12 leds de cada color y el control es con el sistema de pulsos en el negativo para aumentar corriente sin que muera nada. adjunto mañana plano de placa de leds y control.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 21, 2015)

holaaaaa 





endryc1 dijo:


> massssss fotos.


 TAAAaaaaaaa wuuueeeennnnooooooo ¡¡¡¡ ., felicitaciones amigaso cubano​       Explique ., como lo hizo y que uso ., enseñe amigaso ., que vale la pena​ Un abrazo amigo​


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 21, 2015)

endryc1 dijo:


> massssss fotos. son 12 leds de cada color y el control es con el sistema de pulsos en el negativo para aumentar corriente sin que muera nada. adjunto mañana plano de placa de leds y control.



Muy padre esa luz enhorabuena, y me gusto ese sistema sin perdida de corriente:buenpost:


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 21, 2015)

chama mañana subo los pcb y el plano que utilizé, ve buscando 2 ne555, un 4017 , 4 bd139,  UN mje13007 , un 7805 y mañana subo lo que falta pa ponerlo todo en un RAR.  vete bajando el sprint.layout que a partir de ahora todos los pcb van a ser con formato .lay .el mejor programa para crear pcb que he utilizado, muchas herramientas y muchas facilidades, lo que te imaginas que te hace falta ya esta ahi. por lo menos para lo que yo invento. los circuitos si vienen en circuit wizard pa poder simularlos. saludos y abrazos y recuerda que somos hermanos y estamos para ayudarnos. 



vaya mira me puse a buscar y tenia las cosas en el pendrive asi que recoge que ahi vaaaaa


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 21, 2015)

hola y gracias por compartir





endryc1 dijo:


> chama mañana subo los pcb y el plano que utilizé, ve buscando 2 ne555, un 4017 , 4 bd139,  UN mje13007 , un 7805 y mañana subo lo que falta pa ponerlo todo en un RAR.  vete bajando el sprint.layout que a partir de ahora todos los pcb van a ser con formato .lay .el mejor programa para crear pcb que he utilizado, muchas herramientas y muchas facilidades, lo que te imaginas que te hace falta ya esta ahi. por lo menos para lo que yo invento. los circuitos si vienen en circuit wizard pa poder simularlos. saludos y abrazos y recuerda que somos hermanos y estamos para ayudarnos.
> 
> 
> 
> vaya mira me puse a buscar y tenia las cosas en el pendrive asi que recoge que ahi vaaaaa


Aca subo las placas de los led ., del amigo cubano endryc1​ Les hice un pequeño "toque fonolico" jejejejejeje .,  mascara de masa .,y pase a pdf., listo para la plancha en escala 1:1 en hoja A4 ., espero que le guste​


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 21, 2015)

endryc1 dijo:


> chama mañana subo los pcb y el plano que utilizé, ve buscando 2 ne555, un 4017 , 4 bd139,  UN mje13007 , un 7805 y mañana subo lo que falta pa ponerlo todo en un RAR.  vete bajando el sprint.layout que a partir de ahora todos los pcb van a ser con formato .lay .el mejor programa para crear pcb que he utilizado, muchas herramientas y muchas facilidades, lo que te imaginas que te hace falta ya esta ahi. por lo menos para lo que yo invento. los circuitos si vienen en circuit wizard pa poder simularlos. saludos y abrazos y recuerda que somos hermanos y estamos para ayudarnos.
> 
> 
> 
> vaya mira me puse a buscar y tenia las cosas en el pendrive asi que recoge que ahi vaaaaa




De cuantas pulgadas es el lente o lupa? Este es inversamente proporcional a la distancia y angulo de los led? Esto quiere decir que todo dependera del tipo de lente o lupa cierto

El gabinete es como de galvano ese material es algo difícil de doblar y pintar, como lo realizo?

Me gusto ese efecto y programación con el 4017 esa si que es una luz DIY, felicitaciones por esa labor y sobre todo gracias por compartir.


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 26, 2015)

men las lupasss son 2 y te digo las medidas mañana, pero son las que venden baratas en las ferreterias, hay una foto de una en unas paginas atras,deja ver si la encuentro para que la veas. este es un dato que no es muy importante, solamente coges una lupa del mismo tamaño del area que ocupan los led y la distancia de la placa a los leds te da mas o menos enfoque. o sea si quieres utilizarla para locales chicos ponte a 5 metros de una pared y ve variando la distancia placa+lupa hasta que la luz de los leds se enfoque en dicha pàred, si es para un local amplio ponte a 10 mt y vuelve a repetir la operacion. despues armas el chasis de la forma que te de la gana siempre dejando espacio para que puedas hacer el ajuste fino con el tronillo que aguanta la placa y ya esta matao el asunto. suerte y te debo la info de las lupas, yo puse dos para que me abriera mas los haces.


----------



## claaudj (Oct 26, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola y gracias por compartirAca subo las placas de los led ., del amigo cubano endryc1​ Les hice un pequeño "toque fonolico" jejejejejeje .,  mascara de masa .,y pase a pdf., listo para la plancha en escala 1:1 en hoja A4 ., espero que le guste​



te falto el diagrama .... bueno vos me acostumbraste mal ....


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 26, 2015)

hola 





claaudj dijo:


> te falto el diagrama .... bueno vos me acostumbraste mal ....


Eeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppssssssssssss ., lo que pasa es que el esquematico original esta el linewire ., y hay que pasrlo a pdf​ Bueno una de las cosas ., que aprendi en este post ., es que los archivos a compartir  ., es impotante su formato​ Tienen que tener.,  un formato comun de lectura ., porque si no ., hay que tener un monton de programas instalados en la compu​ Creo haber explicado mas o menos el asunto​


----------



## J2C (Oct 26, 2015)

.



Don* Rosit0* 

 Ha explicado adecuadamente, así que póngalo en PDF y cada uno se lo pasa al programa que usa para realizar sus plaquetas.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## claaudj (Oct 26, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola Eeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppssssssssssss ., lo que pasa es que el esquematico original esta el linewire ., y hay que pasrlo a pdf​ Bueno una de las cosas ., que aprendi en este post ., es que los archivos a compartir es impotante su formato​ Tienen que tener.,  un formato comun de lectura ., porque si no ., hay que tener un monton de programas instalados en la compu​ Creo haber explicado mas o menos el asunto​



mi limewire me dice que no puedo .... algun link de la ultima version ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 26, 2015)

Hola 





claaudj dijo:


> mi limewire me dice que no puedo .... algun link de la ultima version ?


 Bueno ., esto es todo lo que hay ., en el archivo del amigo cubano​ Espero que les sirva ​


----------



## accentblue (Nov 22, 2015)

saludos compañeros, llevo tiempo leyendo y releyendo los post y voy cogiendo ideas.
lo primero deciros que sois los mejores!!!!
lo segundo que quiero realizar alguno de los proyectos aqui descritos.
y por ultimo me ha gustado el proyecto del compañero endryc y lo he descargado, pero tengo una duda
con las pistas.... no consigo cuadrarlo...no se como va o no me entero al estar en dos partes.
el esquematico es una cosa y las pistas es otra?
la lista de materiales no me coincide con el esquematico 
lo estoy enfocando mal?
me permito pedirles una manita a ver si me deslío...
un saludo.


----------



## endryc1 (Dic 14, 2015)

aqui voy con lo reallllll espero lo disfruten como yooooooo

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2015)

¿ Por que 2 fuentes (LM7812 & LM7805) ?
¿ Quién limita la corriente de los LED´s ?


----------



## endryc1 (Dic 14, 2015)

el ancho del pulso es tan pequeño que no pasan mas de 80 ma por ahi en total y son 4 series de 3 led cada una. pudiera pasar mas y no se calentarian los led todavia. el 7805 es para las pastillas y los 12 para los led. Aumento de v aumento de corriente led y se achicharra.


----------



## accentblue (Dic 16, 2015)

gracias compañero endryc, por compartir.
estoy terminando uno de los proyectos de djwash y el siguiente el tuyo!
prometo fotos de mis copias.

muchas gracias a todo el foro, por la ayuda que prestan!!


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 28, 2016)

bueno retomando el tema de las luces diy y los inventos. en esta semana empiezo por un scaner hp250 de la american dj el cual se le murio el micro, la idea es controlarlo con la pareja, o sea, sacar las señales desde uno para el otro, porque me imagino que no sea posible clonar el micro, ademas de peligroso, ya tengo una idea de como sacar las señales desde el micro sin cargarlo, pero cualquier idea que me puedan dar sera bienvenida, quizas ya alguien lo invento antes. saludos y esten atentos que pronto tiro fotos y muestro resultadoss.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 28, 2016)

hola





endryc1 dijo:


> bueno retomando el tema de las luces diy y los inventos. en esta semana empiezo por un scaner hp250 de la american dj el cual se le murio el micro, la idea es controlarlo con la pareja, o sea, sacar las señales desde uno para el otro, porque me imagino que no sea posible clonar el micro, ademas de peligroso, ya tengo una idea de como sacar las señales desde el micro sin cargarlo, pero cualquier idea que me puedan dar sera bienvenida, quizas ya alguien lo invento antes. saludos y esten atentos que pronto tiro fotos y muestro resultadoss.


 bueno publica unas fotos  ., bien detalladas de la salida del micro a los driver de los motores seguro que podemos hacer algo​ y si tenes la otra placa (aunque no este el micro) se puede hacer con fichas DB25.,  las conecciones de uno a otro​


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 28, 2016)

si, tengo el escaner completico, de echo fui yo el que lo desarme para defectarlo, creo que tiene un uln2803 malo porque calienta bastante.la idea era esa, tengo unos db25 por ahi, y son 4 motores mas el encendido del bombillo y la tierra, deben ser como 18 o 19 cables que pienso hacerlo con cable de red mallado


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 28, 2016)

OK 





endryc1 dijo:


> si, tengo el escaner completico, de echo fui yo el que lo desarme para defectarlo, creo que tiene un uln2803 malo porque calienta bastante.la idea era esa, tengo unos db25 por ahi, y son 4 motores mas el encendido del bombillo y la tierra, deben ser como 18 o 19 cables que pienso hacerlo con cable de red mallado


el ULN2803 calienta ., porque seguro esta serca delos 500mA de consumo por pin​ yo uso la configuracion de dos pines en pralelo., pero la señal se toma ala entrada no ala salida ., vos tranquilo que usamos los driver originales en el otro​


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 28, 2016)

noooo , calienta inclusive sin conectarle el motor, esta judioooo, digo roto.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 28, 2016)

aaa





endryc1 dijo:


> noooo , calienta inclusive sin conectarle el motor, esta judioooo, digo roto.


 entonces si ., cambialo .,  y tomate el trabajo de probar el motor ., en el otro equipo que funciona bien​ eso es para asegurarte que el motor no este malo tambien​


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 29, 2016)

los motores estan ok, me acoste bien tarde probandolos uno por uno con la otra placa, el inversor del bombillo esta en candela, de momento tiene los tr c5071 malos, voy a ponerle mje13009 de los grandes. ya tengo una idea de como hacer lo de tomar los pulsos y ya hoy mismo comienzo con el diseño de la plaka. digo, si no es una burrada lo que pienso hacer, dime tu que piensas. mira el dibujo resumido



me di cuenta que debo disminuir el voltage que le llega al uln2003 del otro lado pero no lo puse en el cto para no complicarlo a la vista


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 29, 2016)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> los motores estan ok, me acoste bien tarde probandolos uno por uno con la otra placa, el inversor del bombillo esta en candela, de momento tiene los tr c5071 malos, voy a ponerle mje13009 de los grandes. ya tengo una idea de como hacer lo de tomar los pulsos y ya hoy mismo comienzo con el diseño de la plaka. digo, si no es una burrada lo que pienso hacer, dime tu que piensas. mira el dibujo resumido
> 
> 
> 
> me di cuenta que debo disminuir el voltage que le llega al uln2003 del otro lado pero no lo puse en el cto para no complicarlo a la vista


 veo que no me entemdiste ., y trato de explicarte un poco​ por empezar casi todos los micros tiene a su salida ., de los pines 5V y uno 40mA por pin​ vos tenes que respetar la tencion de trabajo (5V) ., en el caso de la placa que no tiene micro​ tenes que asegurarte que la fuente de esa plac funcione bien ., o sea que aprte de la alimentacion dela lampara ., tambien este la de los ULN2803​ aca te pongo un ejemplo de como tomar la señal ., de la plac que funciona bien ., !!! y tranquilo amigo ¡¡¡¡., yo he probado que un solo pin del micro alimente hasta cuatro ULN2803 en la entrada !!!! funciona joya ¡¡¡¡​ en el casio de que la señal baje su intencidad ., se colocan "BUFFER" del tipo usado en I2C ., tanto en la salida del ramal de cables ., como en la entrada​ aca te pongo el ejemplo de donde tomar la señal​


----------



## endryc1 (Mar 29, 2016)

si entendi bien, no hay problema entonces en conectar otro uln en paralelo a la  salida del micro? si es asi tengo matao este asunto ya compa. el miedo mio era romper el micro que esta bueno.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 29, 2016)

bueno 





endryc1 dijo:


> si entendi bien, no hay problema entonces en conectar otro uln en paralelo a la  salida del micro? si es asi tengo matao este asunto ya compa. el miedo mio era romper el micro que esta bueno.


 por eso dije jejejejeje ., yo te vi demaciado apurado .,. tranquilo cubano amigo​ de alli que te pedi fotos de la placa ., para indicarte en las mismas como hacer​ en caso que baje el nivel de señal ., se coloca un buffer ttl ., tipo 74hc XXX ., depende del que consigas .,  tanto en la salida como en la entrada .,  con eso listo ¡¡¡¡​


----------



## claaudj (Abr 3, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  veo que no me entemdiste ., y trato de explicarte un poco​ por empezar casi todos los micros tiene a su salida ., de los pines 5V y uno 40mA por pin​ vos tenes que respetar la tencion de trabajo (5V) ., en el caso de la placa que no tiene micro​ tenes que asegurarte que la fuente de esa plac funcione bien ., o sea que aprte de la alimentacion dela lampara ., tambien este la de los ULN2803​ aca te pongo un ejemplo de como tomar la señal ., de la plac que funciona bien ., !!! y tranquilo amigo ¡¡¡¡., yo he probado que un solo pin del micro alimente hasta cuatro ULN2803 en la entrada !!!! funciona joya ¡¡¡¡​ en el casio de que la señal baje su intencidad ., se colocan "BUFFER" del tipo usado en I2C ., tanto en la salida del ramal de cables ., como en la entrada​ aca te pongo el ejemplo de donde tomar la señal​ Ver el archivo adjunto 141835



el uln 2003 hace lo mismo que el 2803 ????
lo digo por estos combos que vienen 









zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> se me hace que ese movimiento horizontal no es con motor, si no con algo asi como un electro iman




segun estas fotos que encontre de un clon chino son simples motores paso a paso ...... quiero armarme este equipete ¡¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 3, 2016)

hola 





claaudj dijo:


> el uln 2003 hace lo mismo que el 2803 ????
> lo digo por estos combos que vienen
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B86nqDRskVU


 
el ULN2003 y el ULN2803 son iguales en su funcionamiento ., pero el ULN2803 aguanta mas corriente (500mA) por pin​ aparte trae un amplificador mas (8 el otro 7)., y da la posibilidad de ponerlos en paralelo ., que al ser doble ., la salida para un motor PAP aguantan 1A jejejejejeje​


claaudj dijo:


> segun estas fotos que encontre de un clon chino son simples motores paso a paso ...... quiero armarme este equipete ¡¡¡


 ???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## claaudj (Abr 3, 2016)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> se me hace que ese movimiento horizontal no es con motor, si no con algo asi como un electro iman



segun estas fotos que encontre de un clon chino son simples motores paso a paso ...... quiero armarme este equipete ¡¡¡

esto era en base a lo que contestaba zeta bola cuando yo habia puesto este equipo que quiero hacer ( el snipper de chauvet ) o ricochet de avdj






bueno buscando fotos del desarme de este bicho encontre este clon chino 
http://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod...tage/1728543_32343276020.html?storeId=1728543

en el cual se ven que son motores paso a paso y no electroimanes ....algo hemos avanzado ¡¡¡ jaja .....( lo que aun no se es como escribir un mensaje aqui en el foro )por eso no se me entendio ......perdon


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 4, 2016)

hola 





claaudj dijo:


> segun estas fotos que encontre de un clon chino son simples motores paso a paso ...... quiero armarme este equipete ¡¡¡
> 
> esto era en base a lo que contestaba zeta bola cuando yo habia puesto este equipo que quiero hacer ( el snipper de chauvet ) o ricochet de avdj
> 
> ...


ahora entendi ., lo que vos te referis es a que lleva motores PAP ., y no motores de CC en el foro subio imagenes el cubano amigo (tiene uno) que anda con ese sitema que decis​ claro que la diferencia de un laser y una lampara o led es el tamaño de los espejos​ Ver el archivo adjunto 127793 Ver el archivo adjunto 127792 Ver el archivo adjunto 127791yo creo que a ese sistema.,  te referis vos ., creo que fernando habia explicado que eran una red R2R o algo asi​


----------



## John Miller (Abr 4, 2016)

claaudj dijo:


> segun estas fotos que encontre de un clon chino son simples motores paso a paso ...... quiero armarme este equipete ¡¡¡
> 
> esto era en base a lo que contestaba zeta bola cuando yo habia puesto este equipo que quiero hacer ( el snipper de chauvet ) o ricochet de avdj
> 
> ...




Hola buen día el francotirador o Sniper R2, efectivimante tiene 2 PAP que controlan los efectos , que son 2 espejos tipo abanico.

Para saber que partes lleva te recomiendo siempre entrar y buscar información en la pagina del producto, encontraras las Part List, el serial es SNI550.

https://mobileparts.elationlighting.com/ProductsList.aspx?ProductLine=0040&ProductDesc=SNI550



Maki.


----------



## claaudj (Abr 10, 2016)

excelente ¡¡¡¡¡¡ graciassssss ¡¡¡¡¡ ya mismo encargo todo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 7, 2016)

buenas, esta semana comienzo el tema del escaner, estaba terminando un filtro activo de 4 vias con mute por canal, inversion de fase y volumen independiente mas el master, me falta ponerle un indicador de picos. bueno ahi voy con un esquema en bloque para mi amigo locodelafonola, si es mas menos lo que tengo que hacer para tirar de un scanner para el otro las señales de control.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 7, 2016)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> buenas, esta semana comienzo el tema del escaner, estaba terminando un filtro activo de 4 vias con mute por canal, inversion de fase y volumen independiente mas el master, me falta ponerle un indicador de picos. bueno ahi voy con un esquema en bloque para mi amigo locodelafonola, si es mas menos lo que tengo que hacer para tirar de un scanner para el otro las señales de control.


 como estas cubano amigo​ bueno fijate en la imagen que te subo​ ​ bueno como veras es simple ., y tene en cuenta que son niveles TTL o sea 5V​ que los podes tomar de la fuente  del que da señal y del  otro que recibe​ y tranquilo amigo que eso tiene que funcionar ., si haces las cosas prolijamente y con paciencia​ suerte ......... y un abrazo desde argentina para cuba​


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 28, 2016)

bueno pregunto ? puedo usar sin problema el cd4069 ¿


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 28, 2016)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> bueno pregunto ? puedo usar sin problema el cd4069 ¿


 si lo podes usar tranquilamente ., como haci tambien el ULN2803​ porque podes trabajarlo con 12v ., el esquema para ese seria igual  al que te indique arriba​ salvo que alla alguna entrada ( en el que recibe la señal) que trabaje con logica 5v ., no habria problema la bajas ., con una resistencia y listo​


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

voy trabajando en base a la placa. despues subo los archivos


----------



## Futuro (Jun 30, 2016)

Buenas amigos,regrese,je,je,je traigo el proyecto que comente con anterioridad,unas luces moon white o sparkle sencillas,solo use una carcaza de un proyector antiguo,una parabola con espejitos neutros,un motor de horno microondas y un led de 3w alimentado con un cargador de telefono celular o movil con una resistencia.Adjunto el video y algunas fotos .


----------



## Futuro (Jul 3, 2016)

Amigos y Colegas,tengo una duda,quiero remplazar los bombillos Halogenos de un par de luces que tengo,son las Chauvet Tunnel Star,y ellas usan bipin halogeno de 12 v por 100w.Quiero que tengan mayor alcance que las sparkle white que publique aca,ya que estas las hice con power led de 3w y da luz y figura nitida,pero con alcance de 8 mts.Compre unos led de 10w esos cuadraditos de 2cm,por 2cm,pero me proyectan las figuras demasiado grandes,entonces estoy pensando probar con unos tales led cree que son como un granito de arroz,compre 2 de 5w y venden de 10W.Las luces profesionales que tipo de led usan regularmente? power leds tipo chips,led cob o led cree y que diferencia hay en proyeccion a largo alcance en estos tipos de led,Saludos y exitos...adjunto foto del led de 10w que compre ,que proyecta muy grande las figuras.posdata: el efecto de las Chauvet Tunnel Star es el mismo minimoon,pero en tamaño mas grande no mini.Y por ultimo,para efectos discolighting es mejor cool  o calida?.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 4, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> Amigos y Colegas,tengo una duda,quiero remplazar los bombillos Halogenos de un par de luces que tengo,son las Chauvet Tunnel Star,y ellas usan bipin halogeno de 12 v por 100w.Quiero que tengan mayor alcance que las sparkle white que publique aca,ya que estas las hice con power led de 3w y da luz y figura nitida,pero con alcance de 8 mts.Compre unos led de 10w esos cuadraditos de 2cm,por 2cm,pero me proyectan las figuras demasiado grandes,entonces estoy pensando probar con unos tales led cree que son como un granito de arroz,compre 2 de 5w y venden de 10W.Las luces profesionales que tipo de led usan regularmente? power leds tipo chips,led cob o led cree y que diferencia hay en proyeccion a largo alcance en estos tipos de led,Saludos y exitos...adjunto foto del led de 10w que compre ,que proyecta muy grande las figuras.posdata: el efecto de las Chauvet Tunnel Star es el mismo minimoon,pero en tamaño mas grande no mini.Y por ultimo,para efectos discolighting es mejor cool  o calida?.


 bueno ., el problema que tenes ., es que no tiene lentes ni concentrador​ los led vienen por lo general ., con un angulo de 120° a 140°​ y perdes mucha potencia luminica dentro del gabinete ( que no sale hacia afuera)​ el ejemplo lo tenes en el equipo que armaste antes ., esos led no son iguales a los de los equipos comerciales (angulo de dispercion)., mas atras esta explicado hasta el cansancio., como hacer ., y en el equipo anterior .,  si acercas el led a la parabola ., vas a notar la diferencia​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 5, 2016)

tengo lentes a 60 grados ,pero el asunto es con el lente proyecta un circulo grande con uno pequeño en el centro .Si acerco el led a la parabola ,la figura se vuelve grande y borrosa,con varias pruebas esa es la distancia perfecta donde me proyecta el punto exacto o la forma nitida del led,pero la camara no ayuda,ja,ja,ja,Amigo y referente a los efectos es mejor usar led de luz calida o luz fria?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 5, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> tengo lentes a 60 grados ,pero el asunto es con el lente proyecta un circulo grande con uno pequeño en el centro .Si acerco el led a la parabola ,la figura se vuelve grande y borrosa,con varias pruebas esa es la distancia perfecta donde me proyecta el punto exacto o la forma nitida del led,pero la camara no ayuda,ja,ja,ja,Amigo y referente a los efectos es mejor usar led de luz calida o luz fria?


 a verrrrrrrr .........  y vamos de nuevo​ para que entendas como es la cosa hay que hacer una prueba​ si tenes unos led de 5mm cristal (blanco o de color ., no importa) ., esos led tiene un angulo de 15° o 30°​ pero vamos a tomar como referencia 30° ., en una hoja blanca ., dibujas un circulo (en negro) con el diametro de tu parabola​ pones la hoja apoyada sobre algo (lo mas vertical posible)​ luego encendes el led ., (con pilas ., fuente ., etc) ., y tratas que el circulo de luz reflejado ., entre en el dimetro de tu parabola dibujada​ tomas la medida desde el led ., a la hoja ., y alii tenes la guia sobre 30°​ a mi me da cerca de 15 / 18 cm (depende del led) ., para reflejar un circulo de 9 cm de diametro​ haci que ., si pensas que con 120° o 140° grados., va bien .,  estan equivocados​ 8° a 30° es lo ideal ( son los grados de los led de las luces profecionales)​ alli te pongo un dibujo ., todo lo que ilumine o refleje afuera ., es perdida de potencia ( mas del 70 % )​ si pones calido ., la luz es amarillenta ., el frio es bien blanco​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 5, 2016)

muchas gracias amigazo .


----------



## endryc1 (Jul 11, 2016)

pregunto para saber, quiero que me compren estos led en venezuela, ?le hace falta el lente para reducir el angulo¿, quiero hacer algo como el equipo de aguirre606


----------



## Futuro (Jul 11, 2016)

amigo Cubano,aca en Venezuela se consigue mucho ese led,el que muestras es un rgb de 13 w.Recuerda ese led necesita un circuito que trabaje mandando los voltajes diferentes para cada color,mira yo quede contento con las moon white que fabrique,alumbran bien,pero hasta 8 metros porque use led de 3 vatios,la original tambien usa de 3 vatios,pero como dijo loco de la Fonola,los de las profesionales traen mejor angulo de 30 a 60 grados,pero ya probne cambiandolo por led de 5 w y aumenta su potencia,puedo ponerle led cree de 10w que con como un granito de arro,pero cada led cree aca vale una fortuna.  . El asunto tambien es que no es lo mismo luces diseñadas para colocarla en el techo de la pista de baile y dirigidas al suelo,que solo debe tener de altura entre 2.50 a 5 mts ,a luces que se van a usar  por asi decirlo de frente o de lado apuntando al horizonte,a una pared lejana de mas de 4 metros.


----------



## endryc1 (Jul 11, 2016)

pregunto porque mi hermano esta en caracas y le mande un dinero para que me compre leds, pero no quiero fallar en cuanto al tema del lente colimador


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2016)

hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> pregunto porque mi hermano esta en caracas y le mande un dinero para que me compre leds, pero no quiero fallar en cuanto al tema del lente colimador


 este yo ya publique fotos de esos lentes pero para 3W y 5W son estos (se colocan arriba de los oros lentes originalles)​    en el caso de los que busca el amigo cubano ., son parecidos solo cambia el tamaño​ en ese caso los comunes son de 45° ., pero si podes conseguir de 8° y 30°​ de todas maneras 45° contra los 120° o 140° que traen de fabrica .,  merese la invercion  rinden de manera muy ., pero muy distinta​ suerte con eso ​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 11, 2016)

el asunto con el lente es que deforma la figura del led.te adjunto foto del lente colimador,ejemplo si el led es redondo,con el lente se ven en la pared o donde proyectes 2 circulos uno ,el del centro  donde entra el led y otro grande borroso el borde del mismo lente.



con el lente proyecta la figura del mismo lente.



observen este video y veran,las figuras son por el lente colimador :


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> el asunto con el lente es que deforma la figura del led.te adjunto foto del lente colimador,ejemplo si el led es redondo,con el lente se ven en la pared o donde proyectes 2 circulos uno ,el del centro  donde entra el led y otro grande borroso el borde del mismo lente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 eso es la respuesta clara que el lente es el incorrecto​ esos lentes son BI-grados o sea 45°-100° o 30°-90°​ los lentes tiene que tener una sola graduacion ., no dos por eso es lo de los circulos​ mucho mas atras pubique los tipos de lentes y alli estan esos de dos graduaciones (fijence)​ sino hagan la prueba del led cristalino ., (blanco o color no importa) .,  con una lupa delante ¿¿¿  y vean si hace dos circulos ???​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 11, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  a verrrrrrrr .........  y vamos de nuevo​ para que entendas como es la cosa hay que hacer una prueba​ si tenes unos led de 5mm cristal (blanco o de color ., no importa) ., esos led tiene un angulo de 15° o 30°​ pero vamos a tomar como referencia 30° ., en una hoja blanca ., dibujas un circulo (en negro) con el diametro de tu parabola​ pones la hoja apoyada sobre algo (lo mas vertical posible)​ luego encendes el led ., (con pilas ., fuente ., etc) ., y tratas que el circulo de luz reflejado ., entre en el dimetro de tu parabola dibujada​ tomas la medida desde el led ., a la hoja ., y alii tenes la guia sobre 30°​ a mi me da cerca de 15 / 18 cm (depende del led) ., para reflejar un circulo de 9 cm de diametro​ haci que ., si pensas que con 120° o 140° grados., va bien .,  estan equivocados​ 8° a 30° es lo ideal ( son los grados de los led de las luces profecionales)​ alli te pongo un dibujo ., todo lo que ilumine o refleje afuera ., es perdida de potencia ( mas del 70 % )​ si pones calido ., la luz es amarillenta ., el frio es bien blanco​ Ver el archivo adjunto 145563


  Muy buena tu explicacion amigo Fonola,pero como dices es facil con led de 5mm de 30 grados,pero los que tengo son de 5 w 140 grados ,que tipo de lente podre conseguir que de la figura del led?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> Muy buena tu explicacion amigo Fonola,pero como dices es facil con led de 5mm de 30 grados,pero los que tengo son de 5 w 140 grados ,que tipo de lente podre conseguir que de la figura del led?


 bueno., ya alli como hacer no te sabria desir ., no vivo en tu pais ., ni tengo idea de donde consegirlos​ ahora ., el led de 3W y 5W comparten la mismo tipo capsula ., y si tenes uno de 5W seria igual a uno de 3W​ al menos ., que cambie la capsula ., tendria que funcionar .,  fijate este link de mi pais​ https://www.dled.com.ar/lentes incluso tiene esos lentes que te decia de dos graduaciones ( aunque la foto no ayuda mucho)​ tenes lentes de 8° ., de 15° ., 30° y 60°  ., y por supuesto el de 30° x 60°​ deapues tenes otro link​ http://www.casadelled.com.ar/wlentes2010.html bueno alli como veras hay mas tipos de lentes .,con grados distintos ., y obiamente tenes que fijarte bien ., todo eso son para led solamente​ asi que fijate ., y de ultima -.  te armas una fuentecita con bateria de 9v ., y te vas con el led y probas el lente., mas seguro que eso no hay​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 11, 2016)

el led comun  tengo de 3 w y led cree es mucho mas chico  pero de 5 y hasta 10 w.  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-463846433-lente-para-led-1w-3w-15-grados-waterproof-10-piezas-_JM_     y aca el led cree : _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-463763236-10w-chip-cree-led-xm-l2-u3-8300k-cool-white-blanco-frio-_JM_  el asunto es que publican los lentes segun a 15 grados ,pero no indican que son de doble grados .



fijate este video ,las luces por dentro :


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> el led comun  tengo de 3 w y led cree es mucho mas chico  pero de 5 y hasta 10 w.  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-463846433-lente-para-led-1w-3w-15-grados-waterproof-10-piezas-_JM_     y aca el led cree : _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-463763236-10w-chip-cree-led-xm-l2-u3-8300k-cool-white-blanco-frio-_JM_  el asunto es que publican los lentes segun a 15 grados ,pero no indican que son de doble grados .
> 
> 
> 
> fijate este video ,las luces por dentro : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SqjrxlQYms


 y si ., alli ., no te puedo decir ., no hay un modelo ., ni tampoco una nomenclatura ., cada fabricante lo llama como se le de la gana​ incluso ., el vendedor le da un codigo ., que no tiene nada que ver ., con el producto​ a mi me paso que compre led RGB ., de 5mm y no son de  ni siquiera 30° (calculo que de 60° o mas)​ el problema es que me separa los colores ., y no se producen las mezclas​ son tres circulos separados y se nota claramente a una distacia de 3mts ., y bueno los compre por internet ., asi que me "jodo"​ el vendedor me aseguro que eran 30°., pero ya ves la realidad es otra​ en cuanto al video ., fijate la distancia que esta el led de la parabola​ esta mucho mas cerca que el tuyo ., y eso sirve para ver como funciona el efecto ., como te dije ese led no es comun ., es para ese tipo de aplicacion .,  y ya viene con otro lente​ los led que vos mostras.,  son para iluminacion general ., el CREE de 10W es de 120°​ y si son parecidos ., pero no iguales .,  asi que no se pueden comparar ., la solucion son los lentes ., no queda otra ., sino de ultima ., una pequeña "lupa" delante ., perrrrrooooo ., mmmmmm ., ¿¿¿ hara reflejos ???​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 11, 2016)

Asi es amigo ,por aca encontre estos de 5 a 15 grados : _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-463846047-lente-con-base-para-led-1w-3w-5-grados-10-piezas-_JM_


----------



## Futuro (Jul 12, 2016)

Y si para aprovechar los led ,si no se tiene el lente se coloca por fuera la parabolica de espejos y por dentro el led y los grados se adjustan colocandolo dentro  y distanciandolo de la lupa principal,algo asi como la imagen adjunta.



el efecto buscado es este,del cual adjunto un video :


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 12, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> Y si para aprovechar los led ,si no se tiene el lente se coloca por fuera la parabolica de espejos y por dentro el led y los grados se adjustan colocandolo dentro  y distanciandolo de la lupa principal,algo asi como la imagen adjunta.
> 
> 
> 
> el efecto buscado es este,del cual adjunto un video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO3MaFz5h1A


 mira yo tengo en proceso un efecto que seria un doble gobo-moon-flower​ trabaja con microprocesador ., y va en dos verciones ., audioritmico o DMX​ el problema lo tengo con la fuente delos led RGB ., que son de 20w​ yo no le veo mucho sentido ., al poner led de 3W o 5w ., ya que hacemos cambio ., pogamos mas potencia​ minimo 10w ., 20w ., 30w .,50w o mejor 100w ., si lo hacemos nosotros la invercion es minima y por la diferencia de costo ni pensarlo​ ahora cuando ., tenemos que colocarle un lente alli viene el problema yo tuve que adptar la lente​ pues en principio compre la de 60° que venia con el colimador o concentrador como le dicen​ porque la luz del led tiene que pasar por un agujero de 8mm (casi 9mm) ., que es el diametro de los gobos standart​ ni poniendola a mm del disco de gobos me rendia (son 20W) entonces empece a buscar lentes., y encontre una de mayor diametro .,  pero de 10°​ que se usa en iluminacion publica ., nada que ver con led ., pero tuve que adptarla al concentrador​ aun asi se pierde mucha potencia.,  por "resplandor" en el borde de agujero​yo calculo .,  que lo ideal habria sido 5° u 8° aunque son dificiles de conseguir​ pero la luz que emite ., es 100 veces mas potentes.,  que los efectos comerciales y no hace falta tanto humo para que se noten​ se nota claramente a plena luz del dia​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 13, 2016)

Amigo Fonola,referente a lo que me comentabas de colocarle un lente al led para no perder luz debido a no tener los grados correctos,aca en mi pais no venden lentes colimadores por unidad sino por paquetes sellados de 10 a 20 unidades (sale muy costoso),pero logre darle una mejoria de al menos un 70%.Acerque mas el led a la Parabolica espejada y le di una leve inclinacion tanto a la misma como al mismo led,logrando asi mayor alcance y proyeccion mas nitida(adjunto ejemplo),y por alli consegui una tarjeta ritmica para los que siguen en busca de una


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 13, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> Amigo Fonola,referente a lo que me comentabas de colocarle un lente al led para no perder luz debido a no tener los grados correctos,aca en mi pais no venden lentes colimadores por unidad sino por paquetes sellados de 10 a 20 unidades (sale muy costoso),pero logre darle una mejoria de al menos un 70%.Acerque mas el led a la Parabolica espejada y le di una leve inclinacion tanto a la misma como al mismo led,logrando asi mayor alcance y proyeccion mas nitida(adjunto ejemplo),y por alli consegui una tarjeta ritmica para los que siguen en busca de una


amigo muy buena la placa ., si logras mejores imagenes estaria agradecido​ como que si podes sacarle una fotocopia.,  a las dos caras estaria genial​ yo me encargo de "CLONARLA" ., y aportarla al foro​ porque esa placa es muy buscada y funciona muy bien​ todos los elementos que sirven para armar una MOON-FLOWER son faciles de conseguir (y baratos)​ y me alegro que allas sacado mas rendimiento ., ese ejemplo le puede servir a muchos ., pues demostras en la practica lo que se explica tantas veces aca​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 13, 2016)

apenas me quede un tiempo lo hago,saludos y exitos...


----------



## Futuro (Jul 16, 2016)

todavia tengo la duda de que tipo de luces proyectan mejor ,si las tipo minimoon o proyector con la parabola espejada por dentro,o las que utilizan la parabola por fuera esquineada tipo scanner .
Amigo Loco de la Fonola trate de dibujar el esquema de varias tarjetas audioritmicas que tengo,pero no pude,no es mi fuerte el dibujo,je,je,je,pero les tome muchas fotos por ambos lados y podria enviartelas.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 16, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> todavia tengo la duda de que tipo de luces proyectan mejor ,si las tipo minimoon o proyector con la parabola espejada por dentro,o las que utilizan la parabola por fuera esquineada tipo scanner .
> Amigo Loco de la Fonola trate de dibujar el esquema de varias tarjetas audioritmicas que tengo,pero no pude,no es mi fuerte el dibujo,je,je,je,pero les tome muchas fotos por ambos lados y podria enviartelas.


 eso depende mucho de el tipo de lente y led (como te habras dado cuenta)​ depende mucho del tipo de lente y led que pongamos​ ok veremos si sirven ., es ingineria inversa ., o sea que apartir del circuito fisico se saca el esquematico ( se cometen muchos errores) ., pero intentare hacer algo​


----------



## claaudj (Jul 17, 2016)

dejo esto por aqui 
http://www.hispasonic.com/noticias/soundswitch-control-iluminacion-dmx-desde-serato/42120
http://djexpressions.net/controla-la-iluminacion-desde-serato-dj-soundswitch/


----------



## Futuro (Jul 22, 2016)

Saludos mis amigos,aca les adjunto 2 remodelaciones a led que termine hoy,eran luces moon flower con bombillo halogeno 12v 50w,y se las reforme a un cliente de un sonido movil o miniteca como les decimos aca en Venezuela y tambien tengo un nuevo reto.CONVERTIR A LED UNAS LUCES DOBLEBALL American dj,Mace 2.Recibo sugerencias para la reforma de la doblesfera


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 22, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> Saludos mis amigos,aca les adjunto 2 remodelaciones a led que termine hoy,eran luces moon flower con bombillo halogeno 12v 50w,y se las reforme a un cliente de un sonido movil o miniteca como les decimos aca en Venezuela y tambien tengo un nuevo reto.CONVERTIR A LED UNAS LUCES DOBLEBALL American dj,Mace 2.Recibo sugerencias para la reforma de la doblesfera


 bueno ., si te tomas el trabajo ., de desarmar y tomar buenas fotos ., veremos como hacer​ Ver el archivo adjunto 146287​ se ve linda  .,  pero sera cuestion de ver el mecanizmo ., y a partir de alli proponer ideas​


----------



## Futuro (Jul 23, 2016)

si asi lo hare,primero la desarme completa para mantenimiento completo .


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 23, 2016)

vieron que buenos están los neopixels? www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae/videos


----------



## claaudj (Jul 24, 2016)

fernandoae dijo:


> vieron que buenos están los neopixels? www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae/videos



no he tenido la oportunidad de jugar con ellos ... los probaste poniéndole una lente adelante ? que grado de dispersión tienen así solos ? ... tiene excelentes colores... que tal su luminosidad o potencia ???


----------



## Futuro (Jul 24, 2016)

Siempre he querido hacer un cañon led tipo moon,como el que adjunto en las fotos.Aca en el foro nunca han colocado el diagrama esquematico,solo el pcb y diagrama de la tarjeta donde van los led,pero segun el que lo publico,no lo hizo completo,porque segun el los vendia,pero yo me pregunto,si todos pensaramos asi,existiria este foro?Logico la mayoria son clones de las luces comerciales,entonces no veo porque no compartir las cosas completas.Yo fabrico luces como hobby personal ,para mi uso propio,y una que otra que le reformo a ciertos amigos que tienen discomoviles.Pero supongo que la idea aca es compartir conocimientos,circuitos y proyectos . Me conformo con el circuito sencillo sin pic o microprocesadores programados,sino con secuencias asi como los de las fotos . Saludos y exitos...


----------



## pipa09 (Jul 24, 2016)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Aca en el foro nunca han colocado el diagrama esquematico,solo el pcb y diagrama de la tarjeta donde van los led,pero segun el que lo publico,no lo hizo completo,porque segun el los vendia,pero yo me pregunto,si todos pensaramos asi,existiria este foro?



Pero circuitos como el que pides esta en este mismo hilo, si lo buscas encuentas el esquematico, pcb y guia de montaje.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 24, 2016)

hola 





aguirre606 dijo:


> Siempre he querido hacer un cañon led tipo moon,como el que adjunto en las fotos.Aca en el foro nunca han colocado el diagrama esquematico,solo el pcb y diagrama de la tarjeta donde van los led,pero segun el que lo publico,no lo hizo completo,porque segun el los vendia,pero yo me pregunto,si todos pensaramos asi,existiria este foro?Logico la mayoria son clones de las luces comerciales,entonces no veo porque no compartir las cosas completas.Yo fabrico luces como hobby personal ,para mi uso propio,y una que otra que le reformo a ciertos amigos que tienen discomoviles.Pero supongo que la idea aca es compartir conocimientos,circuitos y proyectos . Me conformo con el circuito sencillo sin pic o microprocesadores programados,sino con secuencias asi como los de las fotos . Saludos y exitos...


 bueno., yo te diria que  con respecto a eso que no es asi​ y te estas refiriendo a DJWASH ., los esquematicos si los subio ., aunque fue el unico que diseño y publico las placas​ tampoco ., fue el unico que intervino en su diseño  eh idea ( fueron varios mas)., eso fue muchisimo antes de que yo entrara en el foro ., incluso participo ., el creador del tema en el cual posteamos ( si mal no recuerdo jajajajajaja)​ pero la idea original ., era reemplazar las lamparas por led ., nunca se penso en fabricar un equipo desde cero​ incluso tambien mostro como fue adaptando esa placa a diferentes equipos comerciales que tenian lampara​ pero te vuelvo arepetir ., nunca se diseño esa placa para un equipo nuevo ., la idea ., era para hacer la convercion​ yo pienso publicar varios que imitan alos comerciales ., pero son todos con micro ., y no pienso diseñar nada analogico​ la razon es simple ., parto del DMX ., y eso de forma analogica no se puede !!! no existe ¡¡¡​ aunque si los voy  a publicar con audiritmico ., sin DMX ., pero el manejo es con micro ., no hay ningun CMOS​ tengo al menos 5 equipos a medio terminar., pero por varias cosa que me faltan (no los puedo publicar)​ desde una tonta resistencia de 5w (o como 15 en otro caso) ., hasta un toroide o nucleo de ferrita para una funte de 24v 6A​ pero los programas ., driver ., placas y demas ya estan armados y probados​ salvo algunas partes de los gabinetes (por la falta de pieza claro) ., no esta definido ni construida logicamente​ pero bueno  es cuestion de buscar mas y esperar que aparezcan​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2016)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Siempre he querido hacer un cañon led tipo moon,como el que adjunto en las fotos.Aca en el foro nunca han colocado el diagrama esquematico,solo el pcb y diagrama de la tarjeta donde van los led,pero segun el que lo publico,no lo hizo completo,porque segun el los vendia,pero yo me pregunto,si todos pensaramos asi,existiria este foro?Logico la mayoria son clones de las luces comerciales,entonces no veo porque no compartir las cosas completas.Yo fabrico luces como hobby personal ,para mi uso propio,y una que otra que le reformo a ciertos amigos que tienen discomoviles.Pero supongo que la idea aca es compartir conocimientos,circuitos y proyectos .


Ya que hablás de "compartir", te aviso que no hay nada que te impida que los diseñes vos mismo y lo compartas con el foro.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 24, 2016)

si yo no me equivoco, con las placas de djwash yo hice un efecto desde 0, puedo estar desvariando eh



no estaba desvariando, hice un efecto desde cero(agregando un motor audiorritmico que mueve un cubilete de espejos) y modifique otro.





























































si yo no me equivoco, con las placas de djwash yo hice un efecto desde 0, puedo estar desvariando eh



no estaba desvariando, hice un efecto desde cero(agregando un motor audiorritmico que mueve un cubilete de espejos) y modifique otro.































































hasta habia filmado videos en "altiiiiiiiiiiiiisima calidá"

















asi que se puede hacer desde 0, sin micros, con tecnologia sencilla y caserita


saludos


----------



## claaudj (Jul 25, 2016)

bueno a ver , ahora que ando reposando de una operacion tengo un tiempito para dedicarme a esta pasion de las luces y el sonido asi que a ver si coolaboro al menos con fotos de cosas que estuve armando y nu bueno  nca subi por falta de tiempo (les voy sacando fotos a todo pero nunca subo ) 

este post de quipos de iluminacion,efectos,roboticas,algo,dmx,mucho,diy es tannnnnn pero tannnnn amplio y abarca tanto que es hiper completo y larguiiiiiisimo ......los que llegan nuevitos ya sabemos lo que sienten : leer semejante cantidad de cosas es un ardua tarea pero realmente esta todo ¡¡¡ .... hemos hablado desde las maquinas para plegar chapas para hacer los gabinetes de las luces , hasta los diferentes metodos de programacion arduino , pics o dmx etc etc etc etc .......pasando por todo ¡¡¡¡ ....y al ser todo DIY (do it yourself ) (hazlo tu mismo ) el post se trata de eso .....cada uno adaptara circuitos e ideas a sus propios proyectos , o nos juntaremos entre algunos para hacer algo mas especifico (no?)....como sea este post ya es como el matrimonio , cada vez es mas dificil mantenerlo activo y vivo porque hemos hablado y aprendido muchisimo ¡¡¡

BUENO aca les dejo  fotos de unos pies de bafles y soporte de estructura llamada truss muy simple y efectiva ..... los truss que son 3 etapas de 2 metros para colgar todas las luces (y hasta dos bafles de medios agudos que tambien modifique ) y unas clamps ....las clamps o prensas son esas cosas que se adosan a los efectos para poder colgarlos sin alambre a los caños del truss .....jajaja para hacerlos mas profesional al trabajo , por ahi meti una foto del peso que soportan los truss y los pies ....me colgue yo mismo con 81 kilitos de peso .......y habiendo sacado el peso de todos mis equipos de iluminacion se que los soportara muy bien atodo junto (22 equipos de iluminacionn en total mas dos bafles en 6 metros de largo) ....segun calculos de peso de mis equipos los bafles y las luces pesan aproximadamente 130 kilos , es decir 65 kilos estaria soportando cada pie ....he visto algunos profesionales que dicen agunatar 100 kilos cada soporte y de hecho los veo mas debiles que los mios asique estos andan muy bien , la altura maxima que logran es de 3,60 metros mas que suficiente , con separacion de 4 mts entre los pies dejando 1 metro de volado en las puntas ,
 , cuando tenga algun trabajo con todo completo colocado les saco y subo fotos de como queda todo armadito, por ahora va esto


----------



## claaudj (Jul 25, 2016)

y tuve que armar otro mas porque fotos solo me deja meter 30 por posteada , y si quiero meter carpeta en rar el sistema no me estaria dejando ....bue ....
aqui sigo con unos soportes tipo T para colocar sobre uno de los pies dos bafles monitores , tambien un soporte para la notebook para trabajarla mas elevada que el controlador , tambien les muestro la forma en que coloco colgados los bafles en el sosporte truss , por medio de unos cinchos con unas hebillas regulables que son muy fuertes , destaco que estos bafles que cuelgo en el mismo soporte truss donde cuelgo luces solo reproducen frecuencias medias y agudas (tienen un driver de 1 " y dos parlantes de 8 pulgadas ) con lo cual no provocan vibraciones de frecuencias bajas sobre las luces que podrian quizas descalibrar o romper algun equipo  
bueno hasta aca eso estuve armando que como dije de electronica nada pero tambien es importante para soportar tooooda la electronica no ?


----------



## Futuro (Jul 26, 2016)

felicidades a todos,se ve  espectacular su participacion,saludos desde Venezuela.Si algo asi como esa revo roll,pero quiero hacerla tipo moon.


----------



## claaudj (Jul 26, 2016)

queres usar leds ??? queres usar lamparas , queres usar motores dc ??? queres usar steppers ???tienes idea de como hacer el gabinete ??? chapa ??? madera ??? cuentas con alguno a reciclar ??? que puedes conseguir ??? usado o nuevo ??? ... comienza por algo , mira con que cuentas y dinos , asi quizas podamos sacar ideas entre todos  como siempre


----------



## Futuro (Jul 26, 2016)

endryc1 dijo:


> es original, yo lo que le adapte los dos lasers, el rojo fue el ke mas  le gusto a locodelafonola cuando subi la foto mas atras ni me acuerdo en que pagina, el unico merito es haberlo recogido en una jabita de nylon porque estaba desarmado por piezas metido en un saco cogiendo polvo y otras cosas, el efecto de leds es uno que estoy copiando mas menos porque yo estoy diseñando sin copiar exactamente el pcb, estoy estudiando para poder hacer uno totalmente echo por mi, por ahora ando buscando por donde comprar los pics para ser feliz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Amigo ese de cuantos canales es? quiero hace uno . con un efecto asi como el que adjunto . Amigo Clauudj,solo necesito el esquematico ,tengo muchas cosas,pero para ese proyecto tengo una carcaza grande doble que era de unas luces chauvet,ultragigantes,como no puedo comentar mucho  sino editando,mañana le saco unas fotos y las subo.MUchas gracias po querer colaborar.EXitos...


----------



## claaudj (Jul 26, 2016)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Amigo ese de cuantos canales es? quiero hace uno . con un efecto asi como el que adjunto . Amigo Clauudj,solo necesito el esquematico ,tengo muchas cosas,pero para ese proyecto tengo una carcaza grande doble que era de unas luces chauvet,ultragigantes,como no puedo comentar mucho  sino editando,mañana le saco unas fotos y las subo.MUchas gracias po querer colaborar.EXitos...



es como un secuencial de 3 canales ....uno para rojo , otro para verde otro para azul .... pero a su vez por momentos funciona la combinacion de 2 y hasta los 3 canales encendidos .... se puede armar con 555 o 741 y que sea audiorritmico por microfono y 4017  y el circuito esta en este mismo post ....ese efcto simplemente dentro del gabinete lleva la placa de leds ....la placa de control ...la fuentesita y la lente bien calibrada en distancia para que logre el efecto deseado ... te resubo los archivos para que los hagas , los armes y no te quedes solo con esto... vuelve a mostrar fotos y videos para ver tu experiencia
el circuito es de djwash si no me equivoco  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/659392/ _


----------



## Futuro (Jul 27, 2016)

Que programa abre esos archivos?Los pdf si me abren normal,pero los otros no,y no uso windows sino Ubuntu .Aca adjunto las fotos de las 2 carcazas para el proyecto de hacer o moon o scanner,la grande mide: 40cm de larga,35cm de ancho y 20cm de altura y las 2 lupas son de 11cm y proyectan las figuras muy pequeñas de cerca y grandes a muy larga distancia como a 15 metros.La carcaza pequeña mide: 18cm de largo,10cm de ancho,10 de alto y las lupa de 6cm.estan feas de pintura,pero las pintare de negro mate.Me gustaria un efecto sencillo ,no importa si no es ritmico pero que tenga 3 canales ,por ejemplo haga una cruz roja de 12led,luego un circulo verde,y luego tringulos azules,que cambie o alterne las 3 figuras cada tantos segundos graduable.Con la grande tengo la idea de convertirla en un doble Scanner,lo que ven en la foto que divide la carcaza en 2 lo quito y bajo y coloco alli la parte donde van las 2 lupas y esa piea la coloco arriba con 2 motores asincronos de 15 rpm con 2 espejos redondos grandes y un circuito ritmico que tengo para el motor con mic electrec. y la doble esfera la voy a vender o cambiar por un tornamesa profesional . miren este efecto sencillo :


----------



## claaudj (Jul 27, 2016)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Que programa abre esos archivos?Los pdf si me abren normal,pero los otros no,y no uso windows sino Ubuntu .Aca adjunto las fotos de las 2 carcazas para el proyecto de hacer o moon o scanner,la grande mide: 40cm de larga,35cm de ancho y 20cm de altura y las 2 lupas son de 11cm y proyectan las figuras muy pequeñas de cerca y grandes a muy larga distancia como a 15 metros.La carcaza pequeña mide: 18cm de largo,10cm de ancho,10 de alto y las lupa de 6cm.estan feas de pintura,pero las pintare de negro mate.Me gustaria un efecto sencillo ,no importa si no es ritmico pero que tenga 3 canales ,por ejemplo haga una cruz roja de 12led,luego un circulo verde,y luego tringulos azules,que cambie o alterne las 3 figuras cada tantos segundos graduable.Con la grande tengo la idea de convertirla en un doble Scanner,lo que ven en la foto que divide la carcaza en 2 lo quito y bajo y coloco alli la parte donde van las 2 lupas y esa piea la coloco arriba con 2 motores asincronos de 15 rpm con 2 espejos redondos grandes y un circuito ritmico que tengo para el motor con mic electrec. y la doble esfera la voy a vender o cambiar por un tornamesa profesional .



entonces esto puede servirte ...


----------



## Futuro (Jul 28, 2016)

Muchas gracias Amigo Claaudj,Fijate el video que publique arriba,un efecto asi se puede hacer sin pic?,estoy decidiendome si compro los led de 5mm con angulo de 40 grados ,o si compro power led de 3w,y lente colimador .,con el lente se puede lograr un efecto como de discos como las luces ACME Mirage.Aca que estamos en crisis toca buscar una opcion economica y de componentes faciles de adquirir.


----------



## djwash (Jul 29, 2016)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Siempre he querido hacer un cañon led tipo moon,como el que adjunto en las fotos.*Aca en el foro nunca han colocado el diagrama esquematico,solo el pcb y diagrama de la tarjeta donde van los led,pero segun el que lo publico,no lo hizo completo*,porque segun el los vendia,pero yo me pregunto,si todos pensaramos asi,existiria este foro?Logico la mayoria son clones de las luces comerciales,entonces no veo porque no compartir las cosas completas.Yo fabrico luces como hobby personal ,para mi uso propio,y una que otra que le reformo a ciertos amigos que tienen discomoviles.Pero supongo que la idea aca es compartir conocimientos,circuitos y proyectos . Me conformo con el circuito sencillo sin pic o microprocesadores programados,sino con secuencias asi como los de las fotos . Saludos y exitos...









Hola, hace muuuuucho que no entro al foro y tenia la impresion que me estaban invocando por aca o que estaban armando bardo y yo tenia algo que ver.

En fin, como ya explicaron arriba yo subi esquematicos y PCB listos para imprimir, tanto de placas de 3 y 4 colores con sus respectivos controladores TODO ANALOGICO como vos lo queres, ademas explique como si fuera una "mamá" las cuestiones opticas a tener en cuenta para armas esas placas, lo que falto y tambien lo explique fueron las medidas de los gabinetes las cuales dependen exclusivamente de las lentes que consigan las cuales definen la distancia de foco=medidas de gabinete.

Entonces no falta nada, tenes informacion suficiente para armar un equipo desde cero o reformar alguno viejo, solo tenes que ponerle las pilas y LEER.



aguirre606 dijo:


> Siempre he querido hacer un cañon led tipo moon,como el que adjunto en las fotos.*Aca en el foro nunca han colocado el diagrama esquematico,solo el pcb y diagrama de la tarjeta donde van los led,pero segun el que lo publico,no lo hizo completo*,porque segun el los vendia,pero yo me pregunto,si todos pensaramos asi,existiria este foro?Logico la mayoria son clones de las luces comerciales,entonces no veo porque no compartir las cosas completas.Yo fabrico luces como hobby personal ,para mi uso propio,y una que otra que le reformo a ciertos amigos que tienen discomoviles.Pero supongo que la idea aca es compartir conocimientos,circuitos y proyectos . Me conformo con el circuito sencillo sin pic o microprocesadores programados,sino con secuencias asi como los de las fotos . Saludos y exitos...








Hola, hace muuuuucho que no entro al foro y tenia la impresion que me estaban invocando por aca o que estaban armando bardo y yo tenia algo que ver.

En fin, como ya explicaron arriba yo subi esquematicos y PCB listos para imprimir, tanto de placas de 3 y 4 colores con sus respectivos controladores TODO ANALOGICO como vos lo queres, ademas explique como si fuera una "mamá" las cuestiones opticas a tener en cuenta para armas esas placas, lo que falto y tambien lo explique fueron las medidas de los gabinetes las cuales dependen exclusivamente de las lentes que consigan las cuales definen la distancia de foco=medidas de gabinete.

Entonces no falta nada, tenes informacion suficiente para armar un equipo desde cero o reformar alguno viejo, solo tenes que ponerle las pilas y LEER.





claaudj dijo:


> es como un secuencial de 3 canales ....uno para rojo , otro para verde otro para azul .... pero a su vez por momentos funciona la combinacion de 2 y hasta los 3 canales encendidos .... se puede armar con 555 o 741 y que sea audiorritmico por microfono y 4017  y el circuito esta en este mismo post ....ese efcto simplemente dentro del gabinete lleva la placa de leds ....la placa de control ...la fuentesita y la lente bien calibrada en distancia para que logre el efecto deseado ... te resubo los archivos para que los hagas , los armes y no te quedes solo con esto... vuelve a mostrar fotos y videos para ver tu experiencia
> el circuito es de djwash si no me equivoco  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/659392/ _



Ese diseño "FINAL SIMPLE XXXX" es un diseño para alta potencia, nunca lo use porque no es necesario tanto transistor para un puñado de led de 5mm. Tienen que buscar el que armo zeta_bola_1, esta en el mensaje 1500 y pico..

Tambien hay un diseño de 3 canales, no se si lo subi, no me acuerdo.. En estos dias busco que me quedo por subir de placas para equipos...

Saludos


----------



## Futuro (Jul 29, 2016)

Saludos a todos.Tienes razon Djwash.pero como veras el foro cada dia se hace mas extenso y cuesta conseguir ,la informacion,asi que si cometi un error de juicio,pido disculpas,como dice un dicho proverbial "el que tiene boca se equivoca" je,je,je.Bueno muchas gracias por todo,quiero realizar el proyecto,pero debido a que tengo ya varios en el horno y aveces los dejo a medio terminar por mis ocupacione,debo primero terminar los que tengo atrazados,que son unas moon white led,una maquina arcade y un dobleamplificador .Con lo emocionado que estaba yo con el proyecto del flower led,pero me va tocar dejarlo quien sabe para cuando,aca en el pais tenemos mas de 2 años sin importar,por lo que no hay los led  azul 9000 mc,Verde 30000mc, Rojo 25000mc y Blanco 25000mc,sino unos que no llegan ni a la mitad en alto brillo,me tocara hacer un proyecto con power led o power chips que si hay como monte.


----------



## claaudj (Ago 4, 2016)

HOLA GENTE ¡¡¡¡  me encontre una mina de oro que creo no se habia posteado nunca aca en el foro y quiero compartir con ustedes ¡¡¡ 

es un blogspot de no se quien ni de donde , pero han compilado miles de efectos viejos y no tanto , fotografias y catalogos  de equipos de iluminacion ¡ ...miles de ideas nuevas o la forma de ver como es tal o cual efecto ....miles de ideas nuevas pueden salir de aca creo ¡ 

sin mas les paso el link ....a la derecha una larga lista de las marcas y cuantos efectos de cada marca ....cuando lo abren estan todos juntos ...pasen y vean ¡ 

http://vintagenightclublighting.blogspot.com.ar/


----------



## Futuro (Ago 4, 2016)

Gracias Amigo ,yo conocia ese blog hace tiempo.Tiene cientos de modelos de luces y lo llamativo es que es la coleccion personal del dueño del blog,osea el tiene en fisico todas esas luces.Pasan de los años 70,80 y 90.MUy buen aporte.


----------



## Futuro (Ago 13, 2016)

claaudj dijo:


> HOLA GENTE ¡¡¡¡  me encontre una mina de oro que creo no se habia posteado nunca aca en el foro y quiero compartir con ustedes ¡¡¡
> 
> es un blogspot de no se quien ni de donde , pero han compilado miles de efectos viejos y no tanto , fotografias y catalogos  de equipos de iluminacion ¡ ...miles de ideas nuevas o la forma de ver como es tal o cual efecto ....miles de ideas nuevas pueden salir de aca creo ¡
> 
> ...



Buenas Amigos ,les traigo una idea para construir unas luces vintage o retro,llamadas aca en mi pais como gusanos (luces mecanicas),la parte mecanica es solo unos anillos rozantes y unas carboneras de alternador de vehiculo o coche,unos 20 led de colores de 1-3 w,el driver para los led,un motor asincrono o de bajas rpm entre 6-15 rpm, 20 lentes colimadores de 15-20 grados o lupas para hacer las tazas.(ver el video para entender el proyecto de conversion o fabricacion de estas luces pero ahora con tecnologia led) .Se puede hacer una sola larga como la del video de 20 focos ,o 2 independientes de 10 focos cada una con la ventaja de colocarlas con los giros opuestos y asi proyectar un mejor efecto .


----------



## claaudj (Ago 13, 2016)

muy lindo efecto ¡¡¡ . se apreciaria mas con humo ya que al ser un gusano tiene esa continuidad  infinita de haces subiendo de izquierda a derecha muy lindo ¡ ... claro con leds rgb y sistema triple de roces se pueden multiplicar exponencialmente el efecto que se logra ... linda idea ¡¡¡


----------



## Futuro (Ago 24, 2016)

lo que me gusta de las luces vintage 70 y 80 es que eran luces totalmente mecanicas,giratorias o rotativas,uno se entretenia observando sus movimientos,mientras que hoy en dia son puros proyectores fijos a exepcion de los cabezales moviles  estaban los gusanos,las arañas,helicopteros,las esferas,media esferas y doble ball,los ufo o platos voladores ect.


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 30, 2016)

tendras fotos de las luces que mencionas, yo ando buscando una foto para subirla al foro porque vi un efecto que me gusto mucho pero estaba como a 9mts y era de noche, no le pude ver ni la marca pero se que son dos tubos con lupas en las puntas que giran en sentido contrario entre ellas y a la vez va girando la base tambien, me dejaron loco el efecto que dan porque cogian todo el local y era una nave inmensa convertida en cabaret.


----------



## Futuro (Ago 30, 2016)

pero a led o luces retro? si son retro son kremesa cr20 algo asi creo .

aqui unos ejemplos : https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kremesa+cr20


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 31, 2016)

Hola mi gente​ bueno el amigo cubano ., me pidio si tenia una fuente para lampara halogena​ este circuito que posteo ., yo lo arme y funciona bien​ ahora el unico inconveniente es el tamaño (y peso) del transformador​ tambien se podria usar una fuente de PC ., tipo ATX (si son modelo antiguo mejor)​ pero como que la idea ., de usar una lampara asi ., ya no convence​ la lampara es barata ., pero se encarece con el trasformador ., yo usaria un led balnco frio de unos 30W o 50W​ que es muchisimo mas economico ., pero claro hay que ver si se consiguen en CUBA​ en el caso del mosfet puede ser otro ., siempre y cuando se banque el amperaje​ cualquier duda que tengas .,  ando por aca ., un abazo y suerte con esto​


----------



## Futuro (Sep 1, 2016)

Hay muchos efectos de la vieja escuela ,años 80 y 90 que cubren muy bien y abarcan espacios grandes.Aca en mi pais estan en boga de nuevo ya que esta de moda las fiestas retro,donde se coloca musica de los 70,80 y 90 y se usan las luces de esos años dorados,se da premios al mejor vestido de esas decadas y son fiestas muy interesantes.Aca adjunto un video con luces de los 90.


----------



## Futuro (Sep 3, 2016)

Saludos Amigos Luminologos,tengo otra de mis locas ideas,je,je,je,ya que tengo unas pelotas plasticas del tamaño de un balon de futbol,que opinan de cortarlas por la mitad,ponerle lupas transparentes de 10x 40mm,y dentro un led de 3 a 5 w?,segun el efecto que adjunto en video de Youtube usa esa tecnologia.La idea seria armar 2 ,o de led blanco,o un rgb  y motores tengo varios,unos de girasadores de carne,otros de limpia parabrisas y otros asincronos .Claro que giren mas rapido o hasta ritmicas


----------



## djwash (Sep 21, 2016)

Buenas, les dejo un PCB para armar una maquina similar a esta:







Sin pic ni nada de eso, solo componentes "analogicos" se dice? bueno para el que aun no entra en el mundo de la programacion o no tienen ganas pueden armar este circuito con un monton de componentes pero funcional.

Los controladores son audioritmicos de 4 salidas y de 3 o 4 colores, de ahi el nombre 3x4 o 4x4. Las salidas y las placas de led son anodo comun.

Cualquier duda consultan. Saludos al foro.


----------



## IVO AHRTZ (Oct 6, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> alex2040r...... mira .....  yo estoy aperendiendo aca pero te cuento que rompi muchas cosas con esto de la maquina.... probe con cuarzo...resistencia de calefones ... resitencia de caloventores.. en ladrillo refractario ... en ceramica.....en fin..monton de plata quemada y tirada (no me sobra..pero tanpoco me arrepiento) aprendi y me gusta pero quiero fabricar algo que todos puedan y que no se rompa mi calentador estuvo mas de cuatro dias andando sin parar  o sea calentaba y paraba.... y asi susesivamente !!!! y sige funcionando todavia¡¡¡.....se que las resistencias van a durar un monton porque estan en serie o sea resiben 220v a travez de dos y no de una... en cuanto a la temperatura la mantiene bastante bien pero ademas pienso ponerle fibra de vidrio,envolverla en aluminio y sobre eso la cinta de teflon todo eso es  idea magistral de djwash......


 
Hola Chicos veo que tiene mucha experiencia en el tema y me ayudaron bastante. Ahora les consulto. Mi idea es poner dos caños galvanisados uno mas grande que otro y ente los dos poner arena refractaria y por dentro del caño mas chico pasar una serpentina de caño de cobre . Y pasar dos belitas de estufa halogena para que calienten la serpentina. ¿ustede con su experiencia que dicen a esta idea?. 
Yo iba a poner una bomba de limpia para brisas pero veo que no funciona porque hay que poner una valvula de retencion. 
Desde ya le agradezco su ayuda


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 6, 2016)

hola 





IVO AHRTZ dijo:


> Hola Chicos veo que tiene mucha experiencia en el tema y me ayudaron bastante. Ahora les consulto. Mi idea es poner dos caños galvanisados uno mas grande que otro y ente los dos poner arena refractaria y por dentro del caño mas chico pasar una serpentina de caño de cobre . Y pasar dos belitas de estufa halogena para que calienten la serpentina. ¿ustede con su experiencia que dicen a esta idea?.
> Yo iba a poner una bomba de limpia para brisas pero veo que no funciona porque hay que poner una valvula de retencion.
> Desde ya le agradezco su ayuda


 bueno ., yo te diria que te olvides de esa idea ., de calentar va a calentar ., pero los cuarzos se van a romper ., y va a quedar la resistencia con movimiento ., y con eso se va a quemar .,   mejor ponele 4 resistencias de plancha ., entre 4 mitades de caño galvanizado(de espesor gruezo)luego las unis con varilla roscada y tuercas ., como hice yo​ Ver el archivo adjunto 84994Ver el archivo adjunto 84995Ver el archivo adjunto 84996Ver el archivo adjunto 85165Ver el archivo adjunto 85166Ver el archivo adjunto 85167 y por aca (mas atras tambien) es como empezo la historia​_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/748161/ _se que aun funciona ., (casi todos los fines de semana ., algunas veces viernes y sabado) y por lo menos unas 8hs andando​ si presisas algo mas.,  por aqui ando ., y veremos como te ayudo​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  bueno ., yo te diria que te olvides de esa idea ., de calentar va a calentar ., pero los cuarzos se van a romper ., y va a quedar la resistencia con movimiento ., y con eso se va a quemar . . .​




No probaste resistencias tipo "Zuncho"




No son caras, viene de toda clase de potencias y la gran mayoría son de uso continuo (Con termostato)​


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 6, 2016)

hola 





Fogonazo dijo:


> No probaste resistencias tipo "Zuncho"
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/gdli-prod/...uctos/546b7540e4b008582a305972/ResSunchos.jpg​
> No son caras, viene de toda clase de potencias y la gran mayoría son de uso continuo (Con termostato)


gracias querido amigo ., sip ., las conozco son como las que se usan en el "cañon" de las extrusoras y se manejan por pirometro​ lo que pasa que por aca no consigo de "cartucho"  esas que mostras son para uso externo ., y yo caliento un "caño" por asi decirlo​ en ese "caño" va enrrollado el serpentin de cobre ( cobre de 5MM de diametro ) que es por donde pasa el liquido​ aunque si se podria poner sobre un caño comun  ., enrrollar el serpertin ., y si sobre eso colocar las resistencias esas ( que haga contacto la parte de ceramica )refractaria ., asi sip ......  podria ser​


----------



## accentblue (Oct 8, 2016)

djwash dijo:


> Buenas, les dejo un PCB para armar una maquina similar a esta:
> 
> http://www.elimperioelectronico.com/zona/fotos/YFX018.jpg
> 
> ...



saludos djwash, tengo una duda sobre los circuitos audioritmicos, los transistores de que tipo serian?? no localizo en ningun esquema si tiene puesto cuales son.
muchas gracias por tus aportes, que son valiosisimos

un saludo a todo el foro!!!


----------



## djwash (Oct 9, 2016)

accentblue dijo:


> saludos djwash, tengo una duda sobre los circuitos audioritmicos, los transistores de que tipo serian?? no localizo en ningun esquema si tiene puesto cuales son.
> muchas gracias por tus aportes, que son valiosisimos
> 
> un saludo a todo el foro!!!



Es cierto no dice nada, lo mencione en algun momento pero en los esquemas no esta, puede ser 2n2222, 2n3904 o cualquiera similar. Claro que estos circuitos asi como estan no se bancan mucha mas corriente de la que consumen las placas que ya subi antes, para led de potencia hay que modificar la salida.


----------



## accentblue (Oct 10, 2016)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta djwash, ahora me toca poner manos a la obra.
de momento lo voy a hacer con leds de 5mm alto brillo, no pensaba hacerlo con alta potencia, pero me acaba de picar la curiosidad, jejeje.

volvere a postear si tengo dudas.
gracias infinitas a ti y a este gran foro!!!


----------



## Yairman (Nov 4, 2016)

ElectroWero dijo:


> Yo Chino tampoco entender, solo entender Japonés,  pero los Kanjis son igual o similar:
> 
> Chino:
> 
> ...



Donde puedo adquirlos tu los vendes?

Estoy fabricando una luz similar que usa ese tipo de lentes.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 14, 2016)

hola  mi gente me trajeron este efecto para arreglar​  aca les mustro las parte que tiene dentro​    compare(desoldando y colococando otro led ., de los que yo consigo) y les puedo asegurar que la potencia y el brillo nada que ver ., con los que traeel lente es distinto ., como si fuera mas plano ., no tan puntiagudo ., aparte la altura es menor​ aca les muestro con uno comun al lado., los dos son azules​  bueno ya que lo tenia ., clone la placa principal y la de led​ esquematico no hice ., pero la verdad que es muy simple ( y barato de fabricar)​ el tamaño de imprecion esta ajustado a hoja A4 ., si cambian saldra fuera de escala​ espero que les guste ., cualquier duda pregunten nomas​


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 4, 2016)

Hola mi gente ., bueno me trajieron otro equipo para arreglar ., aunque de arreglar muy poco​  la lamparita ., una bi-pin dicroica de 12v con la campana pegada con fastix alta temperatura​ un ventilador de fuente de pc (12v) y el motor con la campana y sin su base​ la carcasa con el lente  y nada mas  ( pintada con al cola de un caballo porque ni pincel usaron) jajajajajaja​ cuando fui a preguntar cuanto salia el trafo para la bi-pin de 100w., aca me pedian 600 pesos ., si tenia que cambiar lampara otros 400 pesos  sin contar la placa de audiortmico para el motor eso le parecio carisimo ., porque en mercado libre.,  las venden a unos 700 pesos nuevas bueno yo habia visto unas lamparas a led que eran RGB y que cambiaban solas ., tipo dicroicas pero para 220v no le saque una foto a la lampara antes de reformarla pero era igual a esta​  me tome el trabajo de sacarle la rosca., y quedo el cable y la resistencia del contacto del culote luego con pasiencia y un alicate grande le fui rompiendo la ceramica de agarre., y quedo el cuerpo de como si fuera la BI-PIN de otra bi pin que yo tenia quemada ., la rompi i le saque los contactos​ la rellene con poxilina y la termie con poxipol ., y quedo asi​  esa lampara tiene la particularidad de poser una lente (no se si lo notan mi camara es mala)​ y digamos que tambien los led no llegan a su maximo brillo (sera por una cuestion de que duren mas o error de diseño ) pero digamos que hace la combinacion de colores bien., lento no muy rapido ., pero bien​ de esta manera ., queda montada igual que la original ., eso si tube que fabricar el apoyo para el zocalo porque no lo tenia  ., con un pedazo de chapa de fuente de pc .,  y quedo asi (en el lugar original)​ para el ajuste del motor ., tambien tube que cambiar el ventilador ., porque el modelo que le habian puesto ., no dada apoyo a la chapa.,  que sostenia el motor en este caso no hay nada que levante temperatura ., porque la lampara esta fria  siempre  ( no se usa el ventilador) .,  el original era un modelo de 220v pero del "tipo cuadrado"., tenia uno quemado del mismo tipo pero 12v  ., y lo coloque dandome el centro justo., de la lente de aumento ., de esta forma​  bueno para el motor sincronico ., fabrique esta placa audioritmica para 220v que funciona bien y es barata hacerla​como el pote va colocado en el frente de la placa ., pero la original salia de un costado ., coloque cables para el pote ., entonces la placa quedo en la misma forma que la original ( que iria arriba del transformador)​  esquematico de la placa no hice (ni lo pienso hacer jajajajajaja) ., pero es muy simple​ adjunto los archivos para fabricarla (calibrada en hoja A4) para el que quiera hacerla ., es muy buscada .,  pero nadie en el hilo .,  subio algun impreso​ cualquier duda ., peregunten nomas ., arranca de una ., suerte para el que la arme​


----------



## Futuro (Dic 5, 2016)

YO tengo 2 lamparas de esas nuevas con bipin de 12 v . y proyectan unos girasoles o tornasoles de colores audioritmicos,la ventaja es que tengo una docena de bombillos de repuesto todavia se consiguen por estos lares,je,je,je.


----------



## palite (Dic 17, 2016)

Hola buena gente

aquí uno que ni idea de electrónica por eso acudo a los genios.

quiero convertir una cabeza móvil 24v 250w elc a led cob 100w 36v 3A como no tengo ni idea estoy buscando algo hecho pero yo soy muy lanzado y si me decís como, yo sueldo cuatro cosillas y pa lante aunque bueno con un soldador en la mano soy mas peligroso que un mono con una pistola

a ver he encontrado esto en la red

DC Power Car Supply Voltage Regulator Buck Convertidor 8A / 100W 12A Max DC 5-40V a 1.2-36V bajada Volt Convierte módulo de batería, transformadores de potencia, bricolaje Regulador de tensión ajustable
Ver el archivo adjunto 151534 
pero no lo acabo de entender, me gustaría entender que me vale y que digamos admite dc entre 5-40v de entrada y lo convierte entre 1.2 y 36v de salida pero ni idea y aunque asi fuera el caso tendré los 100w y 3A que necesito para alimentar al led?

también dejo el principio del esquema de la cabeza móvil por si os sirve de ayuda, al igual tengo por ahí escondidos 36v y yo no me entero 
Ver el archivo adjunto 151535

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 17, 2016)

Hola, al parecer según describes el convertidor maneja 100W, por lo tanto si tu LED trabaja en esa potencia, pues dicho convertidor está al límite. Busca algo que pueda manejar al menos 150W. Por otro lado dicho cabezal LED supongo que posee su propio driver, si?


----------



## palite (Dic 17, 2016)

no, a ver, es una cabeza móvil con lampara dicroica elc 24v 250w y lo quiero convertir a led para lo que necesito 100w 36v 3A que es a lo que funciona el led, por otra parte tengo que asumir que tu tambien entiendes que el convertidor hace lo que yo pienso? o sea admite entrada 5-40v y me da salida 1.2-36v?  si, tienes razón, debería de buscar algo con mas watios para no estar al limite, gracias por esa apreciación.
perdona que insista en el tema pero es que cuando dice "bajada volt" me despista y ya no se si baja el voltaje o lo sube... y de ser así como sabe el voltaje que entra y el que sale? lo tendría que regular yo?, porque no veo nada en la imagen para variar el voltaje.
gracias.



he encontrado esta que dice esto....

2.Scope de la aplicación: fuente de alimentación de alta potencia del vehículo, requisitos de voltaje de entrada anchos de la ocasión, fuente de alimentación ajustable de DIY 30V 5A, etc.
3.Input voltaje: 8-56V entrada DC voltaje (límite de 58V) (Prohibición de la entrada de CA)
voltaje 4.Output: la precisión de 2-45V .step-abajo módulo ajustable, la entrada es más alta que la salida 3V
Corriente 5.Output: clasificado 5A
Protección 6.Over-current (protección de la sobreintensidad de Ultra-6A), con la protección contra sobrecorriente puesto que la función de la recuperación
7.Minimum diferencia de presión: 3V alta corriente para mantener la diferencia de presión por encima de la entrada de alta salida de 5V 
Ver el archivo adjunto 151536

me estoy haciendo un lio mental tremendo.
lo diré de otro modo, con esto si le meto 24v me va a dar los 36v que necesito?
si es que si, entiendo que si dice que me da 5A y 36v entonces tengo 180W, no?
y otra pregunta, en este modulo donde carajo entro yo los 24v y por donde saco los 36v porque yo veo una bornera de 3, lo se soy muy torpe, perdonarme.
gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 18, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> Hola buena gente
> 
> aquí uno que ni idea de electrónica por eso acudo a los genios.
> 
> ...





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, al parecer según describes el convertidor maneja 100W, por lo tanto si tu LED trabaja en esa potencia, pues dicho convertidor está al límite. Busca algo que pueda manejar al menos 150W. Por otro lado dicho cabezal LED supongo que posee su propio driver, si?





palite dijo:


> no, a ver, es una cabeza móvil con lampara dicroica elc 24v 250w y lo quiero convertir a led para lo que necesito 100w 36v 3A que es a lo que funciona el led, por otra parte tengo que asumir que tu tambien entiendes que el convertidor hace lo que yo pienso? o sea admite entrada 5-40v y me da salida 1.2-36v?  si, tienes razón, debería de buscar algo con mas watios para no estar al limite, gracias por esa apreciación.
> perdona que insista en el tema pero es que cuando dice "bajada volt" me despista y ya no se si baja el voltaje o lo sube... y de ser así como sabe el voltaje que entra y el que sale? lo tendría que regular yo?, porque no veo nada en la imagen para variar el voltaje.
> gracias.
> 
> ...


 bueno ., la reforma que piensas hacer ., no se hace asi ​ Por empezar los elementos que nesesitas .,  son muy faciles de conseguir​ No hace falta que pidas nada a china ., te aseguro que todas las cosas las consigues en tu pueblo​ Y si me haces caso ., va a ser la primera reforma mostrada ., en en foro ., paso a paso​ La alimentatacion actual.,  de la dicroica no te va a servir ., mas que para adorno     ​ La parte fundamental de la reforma ., no es el led ., ni la fuente del mismo ., sino la dicipacion de calor y refrigeracion del mismo​ El dicipador ., que se usa en estos casos es un dicipador de pemtium ., pero no con el cooler original ( nesesita control de temperatura  ., sino los cooler comunes  (tipo fuente de pc)​Como veras en la foto ., paraece que tiene puesto uno comun de fuente de PC​ Eso tenes que salir a recorrer ., casa que reparen computadoras .,  y los conseguiras baratos ., porque casi todos estan en exelente estado​ Fijate bien el tipo de formato .,  el que busques tiene que ser de ese tipo ., los redondos no sirven ( falta superficie de apoyo al led)​ Y tal vez haga falta agregar dos cooler mas de ayuda ( pero eso se vera en el equipo de que espacio  se dispone​ Yo no se de donde sacaron eso de los led COB ., pero los led que llevan los equipos de fabrica no son de ese tipo (ni parecidos jajajajajajaj)​ Lo que tenes que conseguir ., es un reflector de 100w (que incluso ya esta Hermanado el led con la fuente)​  A eso le sacas el led y la fuente ., y con el gabinete .,  haces una linda maceta con flores Jajajajajajajajajajajajajja​ La alimentacion de 220v ., la conectas donde estaba la de dicroica .,  !!!! y listo ¡¡¡¡ ., ya tenes el cabezal andando con led​ En el supuesto caso ., que haga falta se coloca un lente y colimador con anclaje ., como este​ 
Lo del colimador y lente ., es diria ., como lo mas que indicado ., porque ., se desperdicia mucha potencia sin el ., digamos que la dicroica con su campana ., evita eso ., asi que es muy recomendable ponerlo​ Entonces ., todo el conjunto quedaria mas o menos asi terminado​ Bueno espero haber explicado mas o meno como se hace ., y que se usa para estas reformas ., cualquier duda por aqui ando ., !!!! suerte con eso ¡¡¡​


----------



## palite (Dic 18, 2016)

bueno otra vez por aquí, a las buenas, hola locodelafonia

ammm a ver la cuestión es que tengo poco espacio entre la rueda de los gobos, la dicroica y el tope de la carcasa, difícilmente voy a poder poner un disipador entero con su cooler, el led y la lente colimadora, he estado haciendo los deberes jejeje sabes que no tengo ni idea pero le pongo empeño, la foto no es muy buena porque la perspectiva no es buena y tal vez no se aprecie el hueco real del que dispongo. pero seguro te haces una idea ya que estoy seguro que sabes el tamaño de la dicroica.

en cuanto a los coolers....muy importante, no he comprobado los ventiladores que se ven pero por la configuran de las aletas metálicas, entiendo que uno entrara y el otro sacara el aire para la correcta ventilacion del gabinete(todo se basa en meter y sacar, jajajajaja), seran de unos 6cm son mas pequeños que los coolers de la cpu AMD.

te pongo esto que he encontrado por la red sobre LED SMD y LED COB por si no tenias esta informacion.

LED SMD
    Menor luminosidad (50 a 70 lúmenes/watt)
    Costes de fabricación altos. No es  fácil de instalar. Mano de obra especializada.
    Elevado índice de mantenimiento.
    En las juntas del led con la base se producen altas temperaturas que dañan la lámpara
    Las variaciones de la corriente pueden dañar los led SMD fácilmente.
    Tienen más facilidad de estropearse y dejar de emitir luz.
    Irradian más calor que los COB y necesitan mejores disipadores del calor.
    un fallo en uno de los leds puede transmitirse al resto de los led de la lámpara
    un led smd dañado produce un efecto no deseado al observar  la lámpara
    Un led SMD tiene una pequeña superficie de fijación, lo que produce menor disipación del calor y una mayor facilidad para las averías
    el led SMD emite luz unidireccional exclusivamente, lo que suele ser insuficiente en iluminación general, iluminación de viales, etc.
    Radiación de ondas no luminosas directa y más peligrosa.
    Si no lleva lente de protección, puede producir deslumbramientos.
    no soporta sacudidas o golpes
    le afectan el agua y las tormentas
    aunque tengan un grado de protección alto, es dificil reducir los efectos adversos de la alta temperatura en la union.
    Un  led SMD que no disipe bien  el calor puede producir:
    que se exceda la temperatura permitida en la zona de la unión con la base, deteriorando la lámpara.
    Que se reduzca el rendimiento de luminosidad .
    Cambios en la longitud de onda emitida.
    cambios en el brillo y color de la luz emitida.
    E, incluso, la destrucción del chip led.

LED COB


    Mayor eficiencia lumínica, casi el doble que los SMD. (hasta 120 lúmen/watio)
    Fácil de instalar. No requiere mano de obra especializada. Mucho menor índice de mantenimiento.
    Pueden soportar altas temperaturas en la unión con la placa base.
    Soportan grandes variaciones de la corriente. Son difíciles de fundir.
    Soportan con facilidad el mal uso y tratamiento por parte de los operarios
    Irradian mucho menos calor que los led SMD
    Al ser los costes de fabricación más baratos que para los SMD (un 20%), se irá abaratando el precio de las lámparas.
    SA diferencia de los SMD, el led COB no necesita de un circuito eléctrico para funcionar, lo que reduce enormemente las averías.
    Todo el panel COB emite luz, por lo que se evitan las zonas muertas producidads en los otros LEDS
    Los led COB se fijan en una base de aluminio que rápidamente disipa el calor emitido, reduciendo la temperatura y la posibilidad de averías por el aumento de ésta.
    Emiten luz multidireccional, lo que los hace más eficaces que los LED SMD.
    La gestión térmica es la adecuada. Disipan bien el calor, por lo que evitan todas las situaciones que pueden darse en caso contrario.
    Emiten radiaciones de ondas no luminosas estables y pequeñas.
    Produce poco deslumbramiento, por lo que puede aumentarse la potencia de las lámpras, sobre todo en iluminación de viales.
    Soporta golpes y sacudidas, también el agua y las tormentas.

el led de la imagen que me has mandado no se cual sera pero pueden ser SMD o COB y despues de saber el espacio del que dispongo y que seguramente tenga que utilizar un disipador corto o cortar uno por el espacio del que dispongo me parece buena idea buscar un led COB ya que aparte de dar mas watios de luz se calientan menos.

disipadores y coolers tengo en casa por lo que no me hace falta comprarlos

he estado mirando focos que tengan 100w a 220v y aunque parezca mentira no encuentro, mejor dicho no encuentro que me sean útiles, o son 2 leds de 50W o son rectangulares, grandes... y muy importante de elevado precio comparado con comprar un driver y un led de 36v 100w, cierto es que los chinos tienen a un buen precio leds de 100w AC pero me llegarían tarde, necesito hacer esto lo antes posible ya que el 15 de enero tiene que ser funcional y tengo 3 cabezas mas, quiero montar uno para ver que tal resulta por lo que te pediria que nos centráramos en 36v DC, prometo que si esto funciona y hay tiempo los restantes los monto a 220v y tal vez me anime y con un led de 500w haga un followspot, todo depende de como salga esto.
por cierto hablas de fuente de alimentación para 220v y led 220v, yo pensaba que al led de 220v simplemente le metia los 220v y a funcionar, que fuente de alimentacion necesita?

ahhhhl se me olvidaba, edito, que todo esto venia por si podia sacar los 36v de la placa original y asi ahorrarme el driver o que alternativas tengo para que sea mas barato el disponer de 36v 100w 3A, y bueno donde conectar en la placa , se que anda por ahi un rele que es donde debo conectar pero ando perdido con eso, lo primero seria disponer de los 36v DC,
vuelvo a editar, entre 32 y 36v DC por lo que no hace falta que sea exacto 36v


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 18, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> bueno otra vez por aquí, a las buenas, hola locodelafonia
> 
> ammm a ver la cuestión es que tengo poco espacio entre la rueda de los gobos, la dicroica y el tope de la carcasa, difícilmente voy a poder poner un disipador entero con su cooler, el led y la lente colimadora, he estado haciendo los deberes jejeje sabes que no tengo ni idea pero le pongo empeño, la foto no es muy buena porque la perspectiva no es buena y tal vez no se aprecie el hueco real del que dispongo. pero seguro te haces una idea ya que estoy seguro que sabes el tamaño de la dicroica.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 151568
> ...


Bueno ., si no te cabe tendras que hacer un hueco y no se si dara el giro (tilt)​ Si no podes meter ese dicipador .,!!!!NO SE PUEDE hacer el cambio¡¡¡¡¡​ El led que se usa en los cabezales .,  es mucho mas pequeño ., pero el led solo .,  sale cerca de 200 euros ., y tenes que contar la fuente swichig otros 150 euros​ Todos los led son SMD ., digamos lo que cambia es la dispocicion ., y las asociaciones para la potencia​ En tu caso .,  tenes que poner el LED  que te indique ., con la fuente que te indique ., y en el dicipador que te indique​ Si no se hace de esa manera ., no va a durar mucho ., aparte de que va a a ver fallas de funcionamiento​ El lente del led ., puede quedar a mm ., del gobo ., porque a diferencia de la dicroica el led no emana temperatura (por eso la dicroica esta mas alejada)​ El lente lo tenes que apuntar al "agujero" del comun de todos los discos​ Tenes que sacar mas fotos (con mas definicion y detalle) ., en cuanto a los cooler ., que se ven esta perfecto ., solo habria que retirar las dos chapas que hacen de pantalla para que no salga la luz​ Luego .,  se pondrian dos "directores" o "mangas" ., hechas con goma EVA ., en lo que seria la aletas de los costados  ., haciendo tipo una de entrada y otra de salida​ Pero el Cooler de atras tiene que ir ., si o si porque alli adentro esta todo encerrado ., y hay que cuidar que el led no se "embale" ., por temperatura​ Tampoco pusiste o espedificaste datos .,  si la dicroica se "dimeriza" ., o si tiene control de temperatura​ Esos son los detalles que tenes que fijarte ., es muchisimo mas importante que cualquier otra cosa ., en base a eso se hace la reforma y no al revez​ Para comprar el reflector .,  te guiar .,  por la foto que te puse ., y buscas uno exactamente igual ., la forma del led es lo que menos te tiene quen importar​ Ya que viene Hermanado ., con la fuente que nesesita .,  y esta pensado para un uso continuo ( siempre encendido)Y porfi .,  haceme caso ., no tenes ni idea de como funciona la fuente de los led y menos los voltajes con que trabaja (mucho menos el amperaje)​ Primero consegui el reflector que te dije ., lo desarmas ., sacas fotos las mostras y despues seguimos​


----------



## palite (Dic 18, 2016)

te vas a enfadar, lo se, lo siento, pero fui mas rapido en actuar que en pensar, y antes de postear ya había pedido el led de 100w 36v 3A y el colimador.....escribire cien veces... preguntare antes al locodelafonola antes de actuar........  cuando me refiero antes, es antes de abrir este post, lo pensé después.... que quieres que te diga, no soy perfecto.... un fallo lo tiene cualquiera asi que.... a lo hecho pecho esto va a funcionar si o si, ahora sigo que me he puesto nervioso y me voy a fumar un cigarrito, es lo que tiene haberla cagado



a ver el led que he pedido es de 100w luz fria ufff ahora no se si 7500 o 9000k y 9000 lumens funciona entre 32 y 38v y solo me va a costar 11 euros, el colimador me cuesta 14 euros y estos precios son por ansia si lo hubiera pedido a aliexpress(chino) me habria salido mas barato



tiene que funcionar, solo necesito sacar el voltaje de donde sea y supongo que encontrar de donde vienen los 24v y hacer el cambio para que actue dentro del canal dmx corrrespondiente, ammm se que tiene que llevar disipador, no he dicho que no lo vaya a poner, decia que igual lo tengo que recortar un poco, un poquito chiquitin na mas, lo sabre con certesa cuando vea el conjunto entero



no, la dicroica por desgracia no dimmeriza, jajajaja eso venia después de que funcionara la luz.... me vas a matar pero después de esto iba a abrir otro post para ver si podía sacar otro canal para dimmerizar el led, supongo que no se podrá pero bueno.... ya le mande un mail al fabricante y tengo los esquemas, como has visto postee un pedacito ammmm y si que creo que tiene control de temperatura, recuerdo que hay una pieza cilíndrica parecida a un proyecto tuyo de maquina de humo



el caso es que estoy pendiente de contestación de un fabricante para ver si puedo conseguir el esquema de una cabeza movil que tiene exactamente la misma carcasa que el mio pero si tiene dimmerizacion y ya puestos pedi otro esquema de una cabeza movil led de la misma marca y carcasa parecida para comparar a ver por donde iban los tiros, al igual no tienen nada que ver pero capaces son de hacer un refrito, cambiamos dos cosillas otro nombre y producto nuevo.



cachis, buena observacion lo del tilt, no habia pensado en la vuelta.... tendre que comprobar el espacio que queda porque habia pensado a unas malas poner el cooler por fuera, pero como dices.... esta el inconveniente de la vuelta.... mañana lo miro

tengo alguna foto que hice por hacer por mirar información en casa, la subo ahora



una de las 2 placas que tiene sin contar la de los dígitos de direccionamiento

en esta si te fijas con atención donde están los cables de tela blancos detrás del panel esta lo que creo que es el control de temperatura.







la ultima foto no se porque no quiere salir, esta en miniautra


*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​

acabo de mirar un driver de 100w 36v 3A por si no se puede sacar los 36v de otra parte, no es muy caro 16 euros


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola





palite dijo:


> te vas a enfadar, lo se, lo siento, pero fui mas rapido en actuar que en pensar, y antes de postear ya había pedido el led de 100w 36v 3A y el colimador.....escribire cien veces... preguntare antes al locodelafonola antes de actuar........  cuando me refiero antes, es antes de abrir este post, lo pensé después.... que quieres que te diga, no soy perfecto.... un fallo lo tiene cualquiera asi que.... a lo hecho pecho esto va a funcionar si o si, ahora sigo que me he puesto nervioso y me voy a fumar un cigarrito, es lo que tiene haberla cagado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno ., a eso me hiba y a eso me voy​ El asunto de las STEP-UP ., en este caso no sirven ., por un lado no se mantienen constantes en ese amperaje ., y por el otro son DC-DC ., y la alimentacion de la dicroica es AC​ Si ya gastaste en el led .,  y el lente., no queda otra que gastar en la fuente ., no hay otra solucion​ Si hubieras comprado el reflector .,  seguro que te salia mas barato​ Ahora tendras que salir a buscar una fuente para el led que compraste ., que se adapte a las caracteristicas que tiene ., y rezar mucho para que sea asi​ En cuanto a agregarle un canal ., no se puede en esa placa ., se podria agregar un nuevo micro mas pequeño ., con  su correspondiente placa de dmx ., pero seria un problema desabilitar la parte mecanica del estrobo (segun vos ) ., dimmer no tiene​ Por el sensor de temperatura ., (eso parecido a lo que tiene mi maquina de humo) es justamente lo que hay que colocar en el dicipador​ Mientras tanto lo primero que tienes que hacer es., desmontar la dicroica., tomar uno de los dicipadores que tienes ., he ir midiendo .,  si cabe., y como se podria fijar a la extructura .,( siempre tomando en cuenta ., que el centro del lente ., apunte o se centre ., en el agujero comun de los gobos., o "tunel" por desirlo de alguna manera)​ La fuente que tenes que conseguir es como esta​  O .,  este otro tipo o modelo ( en realidad es la misma pero metida en una caja ., y sellada con silicona liquida ., asi aguanta el agua​  En la imagen ultima hay un detalle atener en cuanta .,al parecer fue armada mal ., los cables de entrada de AC estan mal identificdos (el azul marron y el amarillo con verde que es la tierrra) ., la salida esta identificada como entrada ., (cable rojo +VCC y negro -VCC ., obieamente es GND)​ Yo no se de donde sacaste la idea .,  que del equipo se podrian "sacar" 36v (en realidad se nesecitan de cerca 38v y como minimo 3A o mas) eso de acuerdo al led ., obiamente​ La alimentacion de la dicroica es con un "balsto" ., que talvez ., tenga un par de capacitores ., y seguro (deberia tenerlo) .,  un "amortiguador" o arranque suave​ Aunque algunos los hacen con un rele ., que puede ser el grande de color azul y con forma de "T"​ Eso se conecta o habilita ., cuando termino de buuscar la poccion de inicio o comienzo ., donde posiciona mecanicamente los motores en su principio ., entonces alli si ., prende la dicroica​ Si no se da esa condicion ., no prende nada​


----------



## palite (Dic 19, 2016)

la idea era mía de sacar los 36v, pensé que se podría hacer, tal vez añadiendo algo, pero era una idea, siempre barajaba la posibilidad de que no se pudiera y ya le tenia echado el ojo al driver, simplemente era pregunta por si se podía y ahorrar en un componente menos y abaratar costes, hoy me traigo una de las cabezas y así la tengo aquí para hacerle fotos y demás, pues nada voy a ver si encuentro una fuente que me venga relativamente pronto para no tardar.
de verdad que he mirado lo del reflector pero te aseguro que después de estar buscando mas de 2 horas no encontré nada interesante, pasaban de los 100 euros y en las descripciones no venia el tamaño real del led y muchos eran rectangulares, dos leds de 50w... en fin que no es por no hacerte caso, sabes que yo te sigo en lo que digas, pero la verdad en esta ocasión el conjunto de led, driver y colimadora me va a salir por 40 euros, no haba comparación posible con el reflector y como te dije ya había pedido el led, tampoco me habría importado comprar el reflector porque son 4 cabezas en total y lo habría gastado, pero no sale a cuenta.

muchas gracias por todo

edito, no sabia que la dicroica era AC, el caso es que busque información al respecto pero no vi nada de nada y los fabricantes no dicen nada o yo no lo vi y supuse que seria DC por eso buscaba ese dispositivo, una duda menos que tengo, de todas formas, para que me quede claro para el futuro, ese aparato convertidor dc/dc cuando dice entrada ...por ejemplo 8-48v a 11-40v que se supone que tengo que interpretar, si yo le meto 15v me sacara los 40v o me hace un aumento proporcional a lo que yo meta. o sea si meto 15v me va a subir un 20% por decir algo y no me llegara a los 40v?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> la idea era mía de sacar los 36v, pensé que se podría hacer, tal vez añadiendo algo, pero era una idea, siempre barajaba la posibilidad de que no se pudiera y ya le tenia echado el ojo al driver, simplemente era pregunta por si se podía y ahorrar en un componente menos y abaratar costes, hoy me traigo una de las cabezas y así la tengo aquí para hacerle fotos y demás, pues nada voy a ver si encuentro una fuente que me venga relativamente pronto para no tardar.
> de verdad que he mirado lo del reflector pero te aseguro que después de estar buscando mas de 2 horas no encontré nada interesante, pasaban de los 100 euros y en las descripciones no venia el tamaño real del led y muchos eran rectangulares, dos leds de 50w... en fin que no es por no hacerte caso, sabes que yo te sigo en lo que digas, pero la verdad en esta ocasión el conjunto de led, driver y colimadora me va a salir por 40 euros, no haba comparación posible con el reflector y como te dije ya había pedido el led, tampoco me habría importado comprar el reflector porque son 4 cabezas en total y lo habría gastado, pero no sale a cuenta.
> 
> muchas gracias por todo


 Bueno en este caso empezaste con el pie izquierdo jaajajajajajajajajaja​ Cuando me referia a que consuguieras las cosas ., me referia aque fueras personalmente a los comercios​ Eso es algo que tenes que hacer en persona ., las medidas .,  tipos y demas detalles no estan en internet​ Aca el costo .,  es lo de menos ., (y es en lo que siempre te fijas)., si vas a reformar eso ., mejor que quede bien ., si no .,  arruinas un equpo ., que sale mucho mas​ Y ni te cuento de los "injertos"  que hacen algunos ., para ahorrarce un peso ej:​  El led que lleva ese equipo cuesta en mi pais 2800 pesos (unos 200 euros mas o menos)​ De ignorante en lo primero ., de empecinado  en segundo ., y por tacaño en lo tercero .,  al hacer eso se equivocaron en todo​ El cabezal donde hicieron semejante atrocidad  vale 32.000 pesos o mas​ Es un equipo de primera calidad ., que originalmente fue pensado para tener un alto rendimiento en lumenes o intencidad luminosa​ El led original ., a pesar de ser de 50w ., por su menejo de corrienete (de 1A a 18A o 20A) ., "tira" nada mas y nada menos que 30.000 lumenes​ Si lo comparamos con el led reemplazdo (10w y sin lente) ., apenas alcanza la potencia de 1500 a 2000 lumenes ( son muchos de esos para llegar alos 30.000  ¿¿¿¿ no ??? jajajajajajajajajajajaja) ., !!! y como maximo ¡¡¡ .,  sin el lente ., se desperdicia muchisimos lumenes​ Y para hacer una anolgia ., se cambio un farol a gas ., por una vela (y ni siquiera eso jajajajajajajaja)​ Por eso ., si el equipo esta bien y funciona asi ., dejalo como esta ., pero si lo vas a reformar .,  hacelo bien sin importar el costo ., asi funciona mejor y lo potencias (mejor luz)​ EDITO PARA NO CREAR NUEVO 


palite dijo:


> edito, no sabia que la dicroica era AC, el caso es que busque información al respecto pero no vi nada de nada y los fabricantes no dicen nada o yo no lo vi y supuse que seria DC por eso buscaba ese dispositivo, una duda menos que tengo, de todas formas, para que me quede claro para el futuro, ese aparato convertidor dc/dc cuando dice entrada ...por ejemplo 8-48v a 11-40v que se supone que tengo que interpretar, si yo le meto 15v me sacara los 40v o me hace un aumento proporcional a lo que yo meta. o sea si meto 15v me va a subir un 20% por decir algo y no me llegara a los 40v?


 Bueno en el caso de las fuentes esas .,hay algo que tenes que tener precente​ El aumento del voltaje no sale de la nada .,  sino que .,  si bien hay un determinado voltaje en la entrada ., ese voltaje tiene que ser acompañado por amperaje​ para el caso de lo que pensabas hacer ., supogamos que tenias 24v y nesecitabas 36v 3A ., entonces esos 24v tendrian que entregar al menos 8A​ Eso es porque la fuente consume ., al hacer la elevacion por aca te dejo un video de un caso par un led de 100w ., tene en cuenta que la fuente que conecta en el video es 12v 10A​


----------



## palite (Dic 19, 2016)

hombre.... si pensara que va a quedar peor no lo haría, yo soy muy toca pelotas con esas cosas y no le veo diferencia de comprar el led suelto a un reflector, de todas formas el costo del led que compro es de 10€ espero que cumpla con las caracteristicas que dice, si no las cumplen yo ahi no puedo hacer mas, bueno puedo hacer que a la proxima no les compre a ellos por engañar, entiendo que nadie regala nada pero es que conforme voy viendo mas paginas me doy cuenta que todo es CHINOOOOOO!!! hasta la marca mas buena lleva cosas chinas y te arrean el subidon por la marca, que no dudo que los condensadores o resistencias que utilizan sean de mejor calidad pero los leds me juego el cuello que vienen todos de china. de todas formas como decías, a esperar y rezar que todo cumpla con lo que dice la etiqueta. por si acaso no voy a lastimar nada de lo que hay por si tengo que volver a dejarlo como estaba.


ahhh aqui donde yo vivo, si en la red es caro, en tienda fisica, en persona... mucho mas por eso no me he molestado en buscarlo en persona es algo que aprendes cuando empiezas a hacer inventos y vas buscando piezas, luego me di cuenta que no valia la pena, siempre quedara la duda, si el otro dia entre a una tienda china a comprar un mechero que me habia quedado sin piedra y por curiosidad mire el apartado de bombillas y habia un foco de 50w por 55€ imaginate en una tienda de electricidad competente uno de 100W
gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> hombre.... si pensara que va a quedar peor no lo haría, yo soy muy toca pelotas con esas cosas y no le veo diferencia de comprar el led suelto a un reflector, de todas formas el costo del led que compro es de 10€ espero que cumpla con las caracteristicas que dice, si no las cumplen yo ahi no puedo hacer mas, bueno puedo hacer que a la proxima no les compre a ellos por engañar, entiendo que nadie regala nada pero es que conforme voy viendo mas paginas me doy cuenta que todo es CHINOOOOOO!!! hasta la marca mas buena lleva cosas chinas y te arrean el subidon por la marca, que no dudo que los condensadores o resistencias que utilizan sean de mejor calidad pero los leds me juego el cuello que vienen todos de china. de todas formas como decías, a esperar y rezar que todo cumpla con lo que dice la etiqueta. por si acaso no voy a lastimar nada de lo que hay por si tengo que volver a dejarlo como estaba.
> 
> 
> ahhh aqui donde yo vivo, si en la red es caro, en tienda fisica, en persona... mucho mas por eso no me he molestado en buscarlo en persona es algo que aprendes cuando empiezas a hacer inventos y vas buscando piezas, luego me di cuenta que no valia la pena, siempre quedara la duda, si el otro dia entre a una tienda china a comprar un mechero que me habia quedado sin piedra y por curiosidad mire el apartado de bombillas y habia un foco de 50w por 55€ imaginate en una tienda de electricidad competente uno de 100W
> gracias


 Bueno por eso te decia eso de "desarmar" ., no cortar ni agujeriar nada​ cosa de ir precentando todo he ir viendo como seria la adptacion ., sobre todo del dicipador​ Esto es por si tenes que hacer alguna pieza de sujencion ., en chapa o aluminio o plastico o lo que sea que haga falta​ Aca te subo una imagen ., que yo uso de referencia ., es valida para los led de 20w ., 30w ., 50w ., 60w ., 85w y 100w ., todos usan el mismo encapsulado​  Y la altura o sobresaliente que seria led + colimador + lente ., y que tenes .,  que tener en cuenta o agregar al dicipador es de 32mm (3cm + 2mm)​ Eso me da a mi con lente de 60° ., medido con los led de distinto tipo que tengo​ Entonces lo que tendrias que armar para tomar medidas​ Seria el dicipador., montarle un cooler de PC en su parte tracera (no importa si no funciona)​ Tambien fabricar un tubito de carton .,  con el diametro del agujero del "tunel de gobos" (mas o menos).,  y de la altura de 32mm ., pegarlo a la parte lisa del dicipador (centro)​ Y con eso te vas fijando ., que tenes que cortar ., como tenes que cortar .,como hagarrar o sujetar  el "INJERTO" ., si te hace falta perforar la parte tracera ., para que entre aire .,  o si podria ir una "reja  de cooler" etc​ Ir  viendo donde sacar ., el consenso para prender el led o como lo hace con la dicroica ETC​


----------



## palite (Dic 19, 2016)

no es que no me preocupe pero ahora mismo, ahora mismo el tamaño del led no me preocupa y su centrado tampoco, aunque si que es cierto que había pensado en como centrarlo, en principio pensé en estar todo montado a falta de fijar el disipador con tornillos, marcarlo y se acabo pero la solución del canutillo me empieza a gustar bastante aunque debería de ser un canutillo prácticamente exacto y medir desde sus 2 extremos como referencia de tope la parte plana del gabinete así sabría que esta nivelado, ves esto ya me convence jajajaja adjudicadoooo!!!!

lo que realmente me preocupa y mucho es el espacio del que dispongo

85mm hondo (distancia hasta los gobos)
85mm ancho (distancia entre coolers laterales)
disipador 40mm
lente y reflector 32mm (según tu información, muchas gracias)
cooler 25mm
12mm extra sin molestar al tilt (no me hace gracia pero tendré que tirar mano de esto)

sin pensarlo mucho, las opciones que barajo son:

1.- No te va a gustar, jejejeje, utilizar un disipador de tarjeta gráfica o driver.... vamos mas bien plano, supongo que sabes a los que me refiero esos finitos, pensando que antes solo tenia 2 coolers para una dicroica que se calienta mucho mas el cooler trasero del led..... debería de ser suficiente, lo se, lo se.....pero es una primera opción.

2.- esta es la que mas faena me daría pero tal vez la mejor
cooler 25mm - 10mm que sobresale el cooler por detrás = 15mm(tal vez 14mm por el milímetro de la chapa)
los 2 milímetros me los guardo para la rejilla protectora del cooler
disipador 40mm - 15mm que le sierro = 25mm
lente + reflector 32mm
total 72mm - 85mm hasta el gobo = 13 mm de separación entre lente y gobos, me parece poquísimo pero poco mas se podría hacer.
tendría que coger un lateral de pc a ser posible negro y trabajarlo para hacerlo exacto al culo del gabinete de la cabeza móvil, hacerle el diámetro del cooler y pestañas para la fijación del disipador

aunque le serrara no creo que perdiera eficiencia el disipador ya que lo pondría de forma que las aletas estuvieran alineadas con el cooler lateral que entra el aire mas el trasero del led y el cooler del otro extremo que extrae el aire caliente seria optimo

esta es de como queda el equipo vació

mañana si tengo tiempo(difícil va a estar) desmontare la parte de la electrónica para averiguar donde van los cables y cual es cual.
ahhh otra cosa, de que vale el sensor de temperatura? no me refiero a para que sirve, me refiero a que la dicroica alcanzaría altas temperaturas y el sensor estaría sobredimensionado con la temperatura del led, no creo que vaya a hacer su función, o si?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2016)

Hola





palite dijo:


> no es que no me preocupe pero ahora mismo, ahora mismo el tamaño del led no me preocupa y su centrado tampoco, aunque si que es cierto que había pensado en como centrarlo, en principio pensé en estar todo montado a falta de fijar el disipador con tornillos, marcarlo y se acabo pero la solución del canutillo me empieza a gustar bastante aunque debería de ser un canutillo prácticamente exacto y medir desde sus 2 extremos como referencia de tope la parte plana del gabinete así sabría que esta nivelado, ves esto ya me convence jajajaja adjudicadoooo!!!!
> 
> lo que realmente me preocupa y mucho es el espacio del que dispongo
> 
> ...


Bueno ., perfectooooooo ., pero vamos por partes​ OK ., asi nos vamos poniendo de acuerdo ., por empezar ., poneme una foto del dicipador ., que has tomado como referencia ( es para buscar ., uno igual entere los mios)​ Como dijiste ., que vas a reformar 4 .,  trata de que sean todos iguales​ Una cosa antes que me valla de tema., es importante para que sepas ., los disco de gobos ., son de chapa (los dibujos)​ Porque la lampara dicroica ., levanta mucha temperatura ., entonces para no doblarlos ., la lampara se aleja un poco​ Con el led ., al emitir luz mas fria ., ese problema no lo tenes ., o sea que puede estar a mm ., del primer disco​ Se deja una pequeña separacion ., porque por alli los discos no estan perfectamente alineados ., o sea ., que sobre la linea de su cara ., puede "ocilar" hacia adelante o hacia atras​ Tipo como la rueda de una bici desentrada ., los gobos son de chapa ., porque si fueran de acetato impreso ., el calor de la luz dicroica los derretiria y quemarla​ Aca muestro un prototipo ., de una fabrica   ., construido todo de forma artesanal ., es de mi amigo russo ., que estudio ingieneria en polonia ., y que ahora trabaja en alemania       (lindo quilombo ¿¿¿ no ??? jajajajajajaja )​ Como veran ., la parte que enfrenta a la lampra ( fue "torturado" con dicroicas ., BI-pin ., de descarga etc) ., el porta gobo es de bronce​ Si lo ven lijado ., fue porque me conto ., que la chapa se doblo por el calor ., y "la lijadura" ., es para tapar un poco los "martillazos para "enderezrla"​ Ahora ., en la parte de atras del disco hay esto​ Como veran., los plasticos del engranaje de gobos ., ha tomado otro color., una es por la temperatura ., y otra es por el "vapor" de la grasa lubricante ., los otros engranajes no estan expuestos al calor exesivo​ Tambien ., notece .,  que en las dos imagenes esta muy bien explicado ., y sobre todo muy entendible ., las piezas y sus funciones .,  aaaaaaaaaa ssssssssiiiiii ........ jajajajajajajaja​ Con eso ., te muestro que ese problema ., no lo vas a tener​ Ya que el led ., solo emana temperatura solo en su base., que esta pegada al dicipador ., en realidad en esta potencia ., si vas atener un pocquito de temperatura ., en la punta de la lente ., pero no es gran cosa ., de tener en cuenta​ Asi que ya sabes porque puede estar tranquilamente a mm​ Seria bueno que postearas ., una foto del equipo" vestido"  y "desnudo" ., para ver como es ., digamos con el lente de salida .,  apuntando hacia el cielo ., algo como esto​ Ver el archivo adjunto 151174​ Es por si tiene algo de plastico u otro material ., para tenerlo en cuenta​ Con respecto .,  al "bi-metalico" ., pone una foto ., para ver modelo ., y pone los datos del mismo ., en la foto que te subi del led ., tenes los rangos de temperatura en que tabaja​ Lo ideal seria unos 40 grados ., digamos .,  que alli tiene mucha "fiebre" jajajajaja​ Pero con los tres cooler ., nos aseguramos que "baje" rapido ., si se puede mantener a menos ., muchisimo mejor​ En la forma original que trabaja ., es apagandote la dicroica ., pero los cooler siguen funcionando ., asi que eso estaria perfecto​ La forma de saber como trabaja el bi-metalico ., es medir "en frio" (equipo apagado ., si hay continuidad entre sus extremos​ Asi sabremos si trabaja con logica "abierta" o "cerrada" ., ese "aparatejo"., va sujetado .,  en la cara plana de dicipador ., al lado del led ., no le tiene que dar aire del ventilador​ bueno veremos como seguimos ., pero vamos bien jajaajajajajajajaja​


----------



## palite (Dic 20, 2016)

a tu amigo ruso solo le falta estar casado con una japonesa y estar de vacaciones en africa y ya...redondooooo!!!! jajajaja, acabo de llegar a casa son las 23:00 y aun no he cenado, en un rato hago los deberes y te cuento, de momento te dejo este enlace que aunque mi cabeza se llama de otra forma es idéntica a la que te muestro, esta comercializada con por lo menos que yo sepa 3 o 4 marcas diferentes 



, así me ahorro la foto de vestido que no tengo ganas de ponerle todos los tornillos otra vez.
edito
ahora que veo otro video no es exactamente igual, por fuera si pero esta tiene cristales bicolor el mio son de un solo color


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> a tu amigo ruso solo le falta estar casado con una japonesa y estar de vacaciones en africa y ya...redondooooo!!!! jajajaja, acabo de llegar a casa son las 23:00 y aun no he cenado, en un rato hago los deberes y te cuento, de momento te dejo este enlace que aunque mi cabeza se llama de otra forma es idéntica a la que te muestro, esta comercializada con por lo menos que yo sepa 3 o 4 marcas diferentes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGvooGQDrVM, así me ahorro la foto de vestido que no tengo ganas de ponerle todos los tornillos otra vez.
> edito
> ahora que veo otro video no es exactamente igual, por fuera si pero esta tiene cristales bicolor el mio son de un solo color


 Bueno ., a el lo conosi .,por internet ., hace mmmuuuuccchhho tiempo ., (cuando comenzo la internet ., asi que calcula)  ., el es un loco por los laseres como yo ., pero era todo distinto ., en esa epoca nada de electronica jajajajajajaja​ Alli vi el video ., bueno ., parece que las tapas son de chapa ., y no de plastico  ¿¿¿¿¿ vos sabes ?????? ., que aqui en el foro ., yo publique una vercion del circuito ., que usa ., con la diferencia es que usa llaves (mini-dips) .,  y no el programador de funciones con digitos led​ Lo que vi en el video., parece que quedan unos cuantos cm ., cuando pasa por el centro de la "U" ., que hace de soporte​ Pero bueno ., veremos como es la cosa​


----------



## palite (Dic 21, 2016)

A las buenas....

Ayer te dije que hacia los deberes y la verdad, cene y me senté en el sofá y me quede durmiendo, perdona, al lio.

foto del bimetalico, KSD301 250v 15A 105º, que digo yo si lo que llegaban eran 24v AC como funcionaba el bimetalico? y va a funcionar en DC? he medido en frio y da continuidad a si que supongo que sera NC



queda claro lo de la distancia, en principio había pensado meterlo todo dentro pero después para ganarle espacio decidí dejar el ventilador fuera, creo que te lo comente, no me acuerdo, el caso es que ahora me quedan 45mm aproximadamente hasta la rueda de colores que es la primera que me viene y así me evito cortar el disipador.

lo que he hecho ha sido sacrificar una tapa de mi ordenador de sobremesa, total lleva sin tapas 3 años... he medido, marcado...etc y el resultado es este


No esta mal para el tiempo que me ha llevado hacerlo, aprovecho para explicarte que no he utilizado el método del canutillo para centrar el disipador, si te fijas en la foto, la chapa de la derecha es la original y tiene tres agujeros haciendo un triangulo, pues esos agujeros soportaban el balastro de la dicroica y que justo que me marcaban el centro exacto de la dicroica, así que los he utilizado como referencia y bla bla bla he sacado el centro y demás...



el disipador y el ventilador que he utilizado es de un amd, el ventilador es de 70x70x10, me ha venido de maravilla este ventilador porque si le llego a poner el de 25mm habría estorbado para el tilt, el disipador mide....80x70mm




el cacharro este pesa como un muerto es todo metálico a excepción de los brazos que son de plástico, aunque diría que es un embellecedor, el interior debe de ser también metálico, tiene dos discos uno de color y el otro de gobo, están accionados por sendos motores paso a paso, tiene 2 lentes una a la salida de los discos y otra en la punta de la cabeza, esta tiene rosca para poder enfocar, manualmente claro. ahi van varias fotos de lo que describo, bueno primero envió esto y después edito que como se borre me da un yuyu, ahora sigo.




pues eso... que me he quedado a gusto jajajajaja

vuelvo a editar.... el bimetalico difícil va a estar que quepa en el culo del disipador junto al led... habrá que esperar a ver todo montado, en un lateral lo mas pegado posible al culo si, a todo esto creo que utilizare la opción que comentaste de la gomaeva para que no se cuele la luz por los ventiladores y hacerle el circuito al aire.

Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 22, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> A las buenas....
> 
> Ayer te dije que hacia los deberes y la verdad, cene y me senté en el sofá y me quede durmiendo, perdona, al lio.
> 
> ...


 !!!! Exelente trabajoooooooooo ¡¡¡¡¡              ​ Lo primero : .,  de ese tipo ., de dicipador no tengo jajajajajajajajajaja ., aunque si tenia ., pero los corte para hacer disipadores mas pequeños .,​ Evito usarlos con los led ., porque faltan aleteado del centro ., y el "chiste" del dicipador .,  es que en caso de "peor" funcionamiento​ Y justamente le falta aletas .,  en el centro donde iria el led (del otro lado claro)​ El solo se aguante ., la dicipacion que nesesita el led ., que seria el caso ., en que por la falla de la fuente de los cooler .,  se paren​ Y es la parte donde entraria a actuar ., el BI-METALICO​ Obiamente ese de 105° grados .,  hay que cambiarlo​ A hora ., el valor nuevo de corte .,  no lo sabemos ., porque hay que esperar que llegue el led ., y probarlo con el dicipador  solo​ Y para guiarte en que temperatura ., esta funcionando  ., se toma la temperatura ., con un termometro usado en personas ., porque esta dentro del rango de uso logico (20° a  45°)​ Si la temperatura es de mas de 45° ., ya hay que usar cooler permanente ., para que no se "embale" termicamente "​ El BI-METALICO ., si trabaja por N/C ., quiere decir (puede ser no estoy seguro) ., que trabaja con el rele "AZUL" de 10A ., que mientras este cerrado el rele esta activado ., y alimenta la lampara dicroica ., si el BI-METALICO se abre ., se abre el rele tambien ., y "saca" la alimentacion de la dicroica (APAGANDO)​ Yo creo que ., el BI-METALICO ., trabaja con DC ., y no AC ., pero eso no le hace ., puede trabajar con las dos tenciones indistintamente​ Pero tranquilo .,  ya llegaremos a esa parte ., hasta ahora va todo perfecto​


----------



## palite (Dic 22, 2016)

no hay problema con el disipador, tengo uno exactamente igual pero con aletas en el medio,  porque no puse ese?....pues no lo se  tengo algún modelo mas pero no tienen tanta superficie plana, mándame una foto de uno tuyo que consideres bueno, de todas formas cuando reciba el reflector y lo presente sabre cual utilizar.

te dejo 2 fotos, una del transformador y otra de la placa y luego te mando al correo un pdf.


donde he puesto TIERRA(color amarillo) en la foto de la placa, no le hagas caso porque al igual no es tierra, he supuesto que era tierra pero yo no lo se. el que esta libre he medido con el tester sin tensión y da continuidad con el de al lado que es uno de los que suben a la dicroica, el otro que sube a la dicroica es el rojo que como pongo en la foto va directo desde el transformador sin pasar por la placa y pasa por el bimetalico.

cuando diseñan un aparato de iluminación dmx no entiendo como no dimmerizan la luz, para mi es una chapuza, pudiendo ahorrar watios, vida útil de la lampara y por supuesto el control lumínico, pero bueno asi es esta cabeza lo que me quema de verdad es que el mismo aparato tiene versión dimmerizada
https://images.thomann.de/pics/prod/168871_manual_deu.pdf

seguro, seguro que no le quedara alguna patilla por ahí suelta al chip ese que controla los canales? jajajajaja te das cuenta que controlo del tema ehhhh jajajaja, joe es que me quema mucho lo de la dimmeracion, ya me dijiste que no, pero como soy muy cabezota, yo lo insisto , no intento comprender como funciona esto del dmx porque no tengo conocimientos para entenderlo pero de que depende? o sea cuantas patillas son necesarias para un canal? o eso depende del código de programación que se le mete al chip?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 22, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> no hay problema con el disipador, tengo uno exactamente igual pero con aletas en el medio,  porque no puse ese?....pues no lo se  tengo algún modelo mas pero no tienen tanta superficie plana, mándame una foto de uno tuyo que consideres bueno, de todas formas cuando reciba el reflector y lo presente sabre cual utilizar.
> 
> te dejo 2 fotos, una del transformador y otra de la placa y luego te mando al correo un pdf.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 151697
> ...


 bueno ., aca te subo las fotos del dicipador que yo uso siempre​Ver el archivo adjunto 151705 Como veras ., no es plana la cara ., pero si es ideal para los led de potencia ., si te fijas la foto que sigue coloque un led del tamaño que va a ir o sea 100w​ Ver el archivo adjunto 151706 Y  los pongo ., de la manera que se ve en la foto ., ¿¿¿¿ porque uso ese dicipador y no otro  ., y porque los pongo asi ????​ Si te fijas  ., en el detalle de los terminales de coneccion ., (veras que es muy poca la separacion que tiene ., descontando la base de aluminio ., que traen todos., que es de apenas 3mm)​  Alli se nota un poco mejor lo de los terminales ., si le sueldo un cable ., en el dicipador plano me queda casi tocando​ en la foto que sigue ., te muestro como quedaria con el lente ., obiamente que faltaria el marco sujetador ., pero ese dicipador no esta agujeriado​ Lo que hago yo ., es que recorto la chapa ., que une los contactos del led ., dejando las tres series separadas​ Luego  uso cable siliconado ., que viene para las dicoricas ., entonces sueldo tres chicotes por lado​ Y luego ., le coloco dos fundas (una primero y la otra despues) de termocontraible ., por el extremo que quedo libre ., desde la silicona del cable hasta la ceramica del led ., (bien pegado ., haciebdo tope )​ Despues ., esos tres "chicotes" o extremos que me quedaron libre ., por cada lado ., los uno al cable que va a la fuente/driver​ Te diria que cortaras los precintos .,  y sigueras el esquema electrico ., porque en este caso vamos a conectar los 220v dela entrda dela fuente del led ., es para no intervenir en el driver ( que no hace falta porque no dimeriza )​ Hay que estar seguros que los contactos estan aislados ., o sea que no intervenga en otro lado de la placa​ A mi me conto "un pajarito" ( me lo conto en russo por supuesto )  ., que hay solo dos fabricas de estos equipos en china (nada mas) ., por eso hay el mismo equipo pero con distinto nombre) Y tambien me conto "ese pajarito" ., que hay lamparas que se pueden dimerizar y otras que no​ Y como tambien se fabrican en el mismo lugar ., tienen calidades diferentes ., como ser ., las de primera marca reconocidas y otras que unicamente las conocen el que las hizo y el que las compro​ Por ejemplo : en la foto que te subi de ese equipo con lampara (mensajes mas atras) ., ese equipo es caricimo ., pero NO DIMMERIZA ., oppssssss​ Pero como tiene tantos motores ., he inclusive foco regulable ., utilizan un disco que va sincronizando pasos ., digamospor ejemplo 16 (agujeos) que uno no es .,esta tapado o es ciego​ Y va girando ., en cada pocicion el agujero es mas grande (de 0,5mmm a 8mm o 10mm) y con el foco va ayudando a que paresca que se va iluminando de a poco​ Lo mismo pasa con el strobo ., que es mecanico y son dos motores ., que giran ., de manera opuesta ., que van y vienen .,  alli tiene dos chapas asocidas al eje .,  que tapan el agujero de salida ., y su velocidad es justamente el efecto​ Ahora mecanicamente ., no se llega ala velocidad del led ., pero bueno ., es lo que se puede​ Al igual que los programas ( que si son desarrollados en las empresa no en china) ., pero estos chinos .,  ya le buscaron la vuelta jajajajajajajaja ( conocido como ingenieria inversa)​ Asi que ., si no se usa no se graba en el chip​ Por mas que sobren pines  jajajajajajaja​


----------



## palite (Dic 22, 2016)

me he perdido, cuando dices cortar los precintos y seguir el esquema y que no intervengan en otro lado de la placa, no he pillado nada de nada, precintos?.... precintos es igual a las bridas que recogen el manojo de cables? exactamente que tengo que seguir? desde donde tengo que seguir? de que estamos hablando? que fue primero el huevo o la gallina?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 22, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> me he perdido, cuando dices cortar los precintos y seguir el esquema y que no intervengan en otro lado de la placa, no he pillado nada de nada, precintos?.... precintos es igual a las bridas que recogen el manojo de cables? exactamente que tengo que seguir? desde donde tengo que seguir? de que estamos hablando? que fue primero el huevo o la gallina?


 A nooo ....che ., llevan miles de años averiguando .,  si fue el huevo o la gallina !!!!! y no saben ¡¡¡¡  menos yo .... che ...... jajajajajajajajajajaja​ A lo que le decimos precinto .,  es a esto​ 

 Perdona ., crei que me entendias ., el asunto es que tenemos que estar seguro ., que ese circuito de control del rele​ Porque la mejor manera ., de manejar la fuente del led (la que pediste claro) es ala entrada de 220v​ O sea .,que la proteccion tambien trabajaria a 220v ., mi teoria es que en este caso .,  si se puede ., pero hay que estar seguro​ Por ejemplo ., el rele  que no tenga contacto con otra parte de la placa ., que podria se alguna funcion ., que maneje el microprocesador​ O sea que los contactos (llave que abre o cierra los contactos) ., no la bobina del rele ., valla por ejemplo a la bornera nada mas ., y no que tambien valla ., a alguna otra parte de la placa  o auxiliares​ Es para saber de donde viene ., con que corriente trabaja​ Bueno espero ., que me allas entendido​


----------



## palite (Dic 22, 2016)

pregunta tonta de la semana.... en el esquema no viene eso? o es por asegurar que lo que dice el esquema es cierto?
aqui en españa se le llama brida, cosas de la lengua española, tenemos 40.000 palabras para decir lo mismo. lo de prolijo lo tuve que mirar en el diccionario  por estar seguro porque en el contexto se entendía perfectamente, eso que hay tantas palabras que vosotros utilizais unas y nosotros otras. pero no nos vamos a enteder????? jajajajaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2016)

Hola





palite dijo:


> pregunta tonta de la semana.... en el esquema no viene eso? o es por asegurar que lo que dice el esquema es cierto?
> aqui en españa se le llama brida, cosas de la lengua española, tenemos 40.000 palabras para decir lo mismo. lo de prolijo lo tuve que mirar en el diccionario  por estar seguro porque en el contexto se entendía perfectamente, eso que hay tantas palabras que vosotros utilizais unas y nosotros otras. pero no nos vamos a enteder????? jajajajaja


 No se si viene ....che .....jajajajjajajajaajaja​ Yo decia para verificar.,  que si hay un esquema ., coincida con lo que es real ., como lo que se ve en la foto ., el micro es de tecnologia vieja​ Y puede ser  .,  que lleve algunos años de fabricacion ., por lo tanto es muy probable que alla cambiado el circuito​


----------



## palite (Dic 23, 2016)

mamma miaa!!!!! como que si hay? jajajaja si te envié el esquema en pdf al correo hace 2 días  de todas formas voy a intentar seguir el esquema y digo INTENTAR porque no se si lo conseguiré, el que invento las placas de doble cara tuvo que ser satanassssss!!!! he empezado ya 10 veces desde el principio y me pierdo nada mas empezar

EDITO

Este es el relé en cuestión, he tenido que ver un vídeo porque no me aclaraba con los contactos, en fin que en el video hace referencia al voltaje de la bobina y al voltaje que soporta el interruptor, si este relé dice 28vdc para el interruptor, aguantara los 36v del driver?

porque si no lo soporta, siempre hablo por lógica porque sabes que cero de electrónica, seria comprar un relé de 12vdc que aguante los 36v del driver y puentear las patillas de los bobinados de los reles(del viejo al nuevo), el negativo del driver al común del relé, del NC/NO(no lo se exactamente) al negativo del led y el positivo del driver directo al led pasando por el bimetalico, y que vaya donde quiera el rele de la placa, eso si no vale, si vale pues sigo comprobando el esquema y si se ahorra en piezas mucho mejor.

vuelvo a EDITAR 

se me olvidaba la entrada 220v del driver, eso esta claro no? le pego un tajo a la entrada y empalmo antes de que llegue al transformador.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2016)

Hola





palite dijo:


> mamma miaa!!!!! como que si hay? jajajaja si te envié el esquema en pdf al correo hace 2 días  de todas formas voy a intentar seguir el esquema y digo INTENTAR porque no se si lo conseguiré, el que invento las placas de doble cara tuvo que ser satanassssss!!!! he empezado ya 10 veces desde el principio y me pierdo nada mas empezar
> 
> EDITO
> 
> ...


Bueno ., en la foto de la placa ., se ven dos rele ., y si me llego el esquema .,!!!! tranquilo amigo ¡¡¡¡​ En la foto se ve claramente el rele azul .,  y al lado uno mas pequeño ., de color negro y con una estampilla pegada​ En el esquematico se me confundenlos tantos .,  aca el que para mi ., seria el rele azul​  Bueno ., ese esquema asta alli lo veo logico ., porque P3.3 ,m exita con logica alta (+5vcc) ., del micro .,  que seguro que lo hace .,  cuando los motores pocicionaron todo ., en el punto de inicio o referencia "0"​ Ahora lo que me confunde ., y no encuentro logica o no puedo descubrir ., son los contactos o adonde va ., el otro rele ., que es accionado ., cuando se prende el equipo ., y se alimenta el regulador de voltaje ., de la parte electronica​  Como veras ., los contactos no indican a donde van ., pero no creo que este puesto al "divino boton" o inutilmente porque la bobina si se acciona (segun el esquema claro) ., pero no aclara que hacen los dos inversores que posee​ El rele "azul" ., como te explique ., la bobina es accionada ., por el micro ., que atravez de un tancitor ., la conecta a 12V (la bobina es +12vcc) ., y como veras los contacros aislados ., entran al rele en la parte de conmutacion ., (uno al punto medio y otro al normalmente  habierto​ Te vuelvo a repetir ., NO VAMOS a conectar ., la salida de la fuente /driver ., en los 36v ., al rele​ Eso no se toca porque no tenemos dimmer que controlar​ Lo que vamos a conectar son los 220v  ., de la entrada de la fuente/driver en serie con el BI-METALICO ., la potencia del rele sobra .,dice 240v AC 20A ., y nosotros vamos a tener 220v y como mucho 4A o 5A jajajajajajajajajaja​ Estos equipos traen ., una ficha ., igual a las fuentes de PC ., par conectarlos a 220v de la red​ En la parte de adentro del equipo ., traen un "supresor de transitorios"​ Que es justamente par que no meta ruido o interferencia al micro ., si lo conectas en cualquier lado ., lo mas posible es que entre ruido ., y el micro se "resete" permanentemente ., y provoque funcionamiento erratico​ Vos tranquilo ., que ya te voy a hacer un esquema de como conectar ., pero primero dejame ver como son las cosas  jajajajajajajajajaja​


----------



## palite (Dic 23, 2016)

si yo estoy tranquilo jajajaja, al igual se mal interpreta algo porque no es tan facil darle entonacion al texto jejejejeje, que te iba a decir, he hablado con un amigo de la asociacion y comentando el tema, que no sabia ni que trabaja de mantenimiento en una fabrica me ha dicho, yo te traigo un rele de 24vac......220v de interruptor doble, conectas los cables de la dicroica a la bobina(como son 24v ac, perfecto....) y los 220v los coges de la entrada y no tienes que tocar la placa ni el rele para nada....
tiene su lógica, por lo menos yo se la veo y es bien sencillo, ahora tu no se si le ves inconveniente, seguro que sabes mas que el amigo de la asociación, no es que sea un electrónico precisamente, entiende algo....
voy a ver si descubro donde van esos contactos del relé negro, aunque me deje la vista , la verdad que seguir una placa de estas dobles es tedioso, os ganáis el cielo...

EDITO
supongo que lo plateado a la entrada de la red sera el supresor de ruido que comentas, por lo que entiendo que si se coge después, porque ademas antes es imposible estaría bien, no? bueno si es eso el supresor de ruido, porque otra cosa no veo que pueda ser


VUELVO A EDITA

aqui esta el rele RL2

el conector j6 es la entrada de los cables dmx a la placa


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> si yo estoy tranquilo jajajaja, al igual se mal interpreta algo porque no es tan facil darle entonacion al texto jejejejeje, que te iba a decir, he hablado con un amigo de la asociacion y comentando el tema, que no sabia ni que trabaja de mantenimiento en una fabrica me ha dicho, yo te traigo un rele de 24vac......220v de interruptor doble, conectas los cables de la dicroica a la bobina(como son 24v ac, perfecto....) y los 220v los coges de la entrada y no tienes que tocar la placa ni el rele para nada....
> tiene su lógica, por lo menos yo se la veo y es bien sencillo, ahora tu no se si le ves inconveniente, seguro que sabes mas que el amigo de la asociación, no es que sea un electrónico precisamente, entiende algo....
> voy a ver si descubro donde van esos contactos del relé negro, aunque me deje la vista , la verdad que seguir una placa de estas dobles es tedioso, os ganáis el cielo...


 bueno ., yo supongo que entenderas ., que la placa la tenes vos ., yo no ., y me pedis respuestas que yo no tengo​ De poner un rele afuera se puede ., y como de 300 formas mas distintas ., pero aqui hay algo que se te escapa ., y es el circuito de proteccion y consenso​ Eso esta diseñado para justamente eso  PROTEJER ., si lo salteas ., o puentias ., o no conectas donde se debe ., o se nesesita​ Obiamente estas hacienlo mal ., y la consecuencia es que se rompa​ Aca te pongo una fotos del esquematico ., con algunas indicaciones ., para ver si es correcto o tiene diferencia con la placa de esa manera sabremos cual es la bornera ., o conector ., y a donde va ., y con que se junta​ 




  Cuando pences .,  en poner otro rele en paralelo ., al que esta ., tenes que pensar tambien .,  si el circuito de alimentacion y comando se aguanta las dos bobinas​ Por lo general la corriente y el trancistor ., se ponen de acuerdo al consumo de una bobina ., no dos​ Esto ., tiene que quedar (en cuanto al funcionamiento claro) ., igual que si tuviera la dicroica ., pero con el led​  EDITO MENSAJE  Bueno efectibamente ese es el supresor (te lo aclaro en la foto)​ El conector de audio es para un control remoto manual ., que al entrar desactiva el rele que mameja el DMX ., IN y OUT  dejandolo en contol remoto​   bueno veremos como seguimos .,  pero ya esta mas claro para mi jajajajajajajajajaj​


----------



## palite (Dic 23, 2016)

pues mal, muy mal, aggggggg, malditos esquemasssss!!!! esta mal, no se hasta que punto me va a tocar como mínimo hacer esta parte para asegurarnos de que es como dice, de momento he encontrado un error, no se si dos, el pin 6 y 5 están puenteados y hay un condensador 104j630v entre el 5,6 y el 4 que dice ser 0v o sea que el primer dibujo de la fase del driver no puede ser, bueno, por lo menos tal como me lo explicaste, en fin que voy a ver si me aclaro, esto me va a costar.... 
yo valoro muchísimo tu esfuerzo y no hago nunca nada sin que tu le des el visto bueno, yo intento dentro de lo que cabe aportar lo que puedo, que me dices que no se puede, no hay mas que discutir, aunque soy muy cabezon y a veces insisto, aun te tengo que insistir en sacar otro canal para el dimmerizar jajajajajajajajajajajaja, es broma, bueno medio broma jajajaja como minimo me gustaría entender alguna cosa, funciono un poco por autoconvencimiento, por ejemplo tu me puedes decir, ahí no hay tensión, pero aun yo iré con el tester y mirare si hay tensión, es un defecto que tengo. perdóname si alguna vez me paso de cansino.
edite el post de arriba no se si lo viste que a mi me ha pasado alguna vez que has editado tu y lo he visto al rato y de casualidad.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2016)

Tranquilo amogooooo





palite dijo:


> pues mal, muy mal, aggggggg, malditos esquemasssss!!!! esta mal, no se hasta que punto me va a tocar como mínimo hacer esta parte para asegurarnos de que es como dice, de momento he encontrado un error, no se si dos, el pin 6 y 5 están puenteados y hay un condensador 104j630v entre el 5,6 y el 4 que dice ser 0v o sea que el primer dibujo de la fase del driver no puede ser, bueno, por lo menos tal como me lo explicaste, en fin que voy a ver si me aclaro, esto me va a costar....
> yo valoro muchísimo tu esfuerzo y no hago nunca nada sin que tu le des el visto bueno, yo intento dentro de lo que cabe aportar lo que puedo, que me dices que no se puede, no hay mas que discutir, aunque soy muy cabezon y a veces insisto, aun te tengo que insistir en sacar otro canal para el dimmerizar jajajajajajajajajajajaja, es broma, bueno medio broma jajajaja como minimo me gustaría entender alguna cosa, funciono un poco por autoconvencimiento, por ejemplo tu me puedes decir, ahí no hay tensión, pero aun yo iré con el tester y mirare si hay tensión, es un defecto que tengo. perdóname si alguna vez me paso de cansino.
> edite el post de arriba no se si lo viste que a mi me ha pasado alguna vez que has editado tu y lo he visto al rato y de casualidad.


 Que si sigue asi esta navidad ., no comera ni turron ni pan dulce jajaja​ bueno .,  mientras ente y salga del rele por la bornera ., y no valla al otro lado ( pin 5 y 6)​ El capacitor de color rojo/amarronado .,  lo podemos sacar ( supresor de trancitorios de AC en la conmutacion del rele)​ Y  bueno ., fijate que te voy diciendo cosas .,  que ni siquiera las he visto ., porque no me las has mostrado ., pero me guio ., por los equipos que he reformado jajajajajajajajaja​ Si te leeo (no tan rapido ., pero si ., y tene en cuenta que ., yo estoy haciendo otra cosa ., que muchisimas veces no tiene que ver nada con esto !!! imaginate mi cabeza ¡¡¡¡ jajajajaja​


----------



## palite (Dic 24, 2016)

Aun sigo descifrando parte del esquema de entrada, hay cosas que no encuentro y cosas que tendré que presuponer porque no las puedo ver al ser de doble cara... sigo con ello.... pero que no entraba para esto, quería desearte a ti y a todo el foro una FELIZ NAVIDAD, que lo pases bien y agradecerte de verdad todo lo que haces, principalmente por mi y también por los demás ya que eres un miembro muy activo del foro y ayudas en todo momento a quien te lo pide y eso a veces no se valora, sin gente como tu que desinteresadamente y sacando tiempo de donde no lo hay ayuda a los demás, los foros no existirían... bueno que muchas gracias por todo y feliz naviad. 
feliz navidad y muchas gracias también a los moderadores que siempre están en la sombra y nadie se acuerda de ellos, a mi me habéis tirado 2 veces de las orejas pero con razón jejejeje, gracias por vuestro trabajo.
y ya esta que si sigo agradeciendo me cortan el micro


----------



## endryc1 (Dic 26, 2016)

Buenas. Felicidades por fin de año. Si alguien sabe que tipo de efecto es este, agradeceria algo de informacion.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 26, 2016)

Hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> Buenas. Felicidades por fin de año. Si alguien sabe que tipo de efecto es este, agradeceria algo de informacion.


 Bueno ., no he visto de esa forma., lo que su vi son con dos cubos​ Y son por el lado interno ., no externo ., de la "U"​ Pero no son con lamparas ., son led RGB de 100w​


----------



## Yuntech (Dic 27, 2016)

endryc1 dijo:


> Buenas. Felicidades por fin de año. Si alguien sabe que tipo de efecto es este, agradeceria algo de informacion.



Hi! this is Light You Seek 

ADJ Modelo  XS200 XS400 and XS600


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 27, 2016)

Hola bienvenido al foro 





Yuntech dijo:


> Hi! this is Light You Seek ��
> 
> ADJ Modelo  XS200 XS400 and XS600


 TRADUCCION-TRASLATE = Hola! Esta es la luz que usted busca ADJ Modelo  XS200 XS400 and XS600 = Hola sip esas son a las que me referia ., pero difieren mucho del dibujo aportado por el compañero​


----------



## Yuntech (Dic 28, 2016)

Hi! everyone. I have not seen him recently. 
In the Vintage Lighting...Yes! The light Beglec SL-9601 Unit

A better graphic of the light might be of more help ()


Hola! a todos. No lo he visto recientemente.
En la Iluminación Vintage...Si! La luz Beglec SL-9601 Unidad

Un mejor gráfico de la luz podría ser de más ayuda ()


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 28, 2016)

Hola 





Yuntech dijo:


> Hi! everyone. I have not seen him recently.
> In the Vintage Lighting...Yes! The light Beglec SL-9601 Unit
> 
> A better graphic of the light might be of more help ()
> ...


 Si ., esta se parece mucho al dibujo que aporto ., creo que en ese foro esta el desarme de dicha luz​ Aunque creo que usan lamparas dicroicas de  24v x 250w​


----------



## Yuntech (Dic 28, 2016)

Hi! Crazy of the Phonole. I can't write a post in private

Thanks for the welcome to the group. I am a Taiwanese, not a Chinese.
I live in the Wan Chai district in Hong Kong


The light is very similar, Would have to know if it is halogen or led.

∆°∆

Hola Loco de la Fonola. Yo no puedo escribir en privado.
Muchas gracias por la bienvenida al grupo. Yo soy Taiwanés,  no soy chino.
Vivo en el distrito de Wan Chai en Hong Kong.

La luz es muy similar, Tendría que saber si es halógena o led.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 28, 2016)

Hola 





Yuntech dijo:


> Hi! Crazy of the Phonole. I can't write a post in private
> 
> Thanks for the welcome to the group. I am a Taiwanese, not a Chinese.
> I live in the Wan Chai district in Hong Kong
> ...


 Hola amigo .,  perdone la confuccion    pero me guie por la wiki https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wan_Chai​ Supuce que usted era chino por vivir alli ., y no ., Taiwanés viviendo en china    ​ Por ahora no puede enviar mensajes privados ., hasta que se le otorge el privilegio​ Solo que sus aportes o consultas pueden  ser compartidos en este hilo  Ese modelo de luz ., es muy viejo., asi que ., no creo que tenga led ., solo alogeno​


----------



## Yuntech (Dic 28, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola  Hola amigo .,  perdone la confuccion    pero me guie por la wiki​ Supuce que usted era chino por vivir alli ., y no ., Taiwanés viviendo en china    ​ Por ahora no puede enviar mensajes privados ., hasta que se le otorge el privilegio​ Solo que sus aportes o consultas pueden  ser compartidos en este hilo  Ese modelo de luz ., es muy viejo., asi que ., no creo que tenga led ., solo alogeno​




Hi! Much people from different countries live and visit Hong Kong
I mean the light of your friend if this is Led or Halogen

Thank you very much ™ when the time comes...I'll write you

∆™∆

Hola! Muchas personas de diferentes países viven y visitan Hong Kong.
Me refiero a la luz de su amigo si está es Led o Halógeno.

Muchas gracias cuando llegue el momento le escribiré.


(Sorry for the inconvenience, we do it to avoid spam, if you want to share files or images you can upload them directly to the forum.)

(Eres demasiado nuevo para pegar links. Disculpa las molestias, lo hacemos para evitar el spam, si quieres compartir archivos o imágenes puedes subirlos directamente al foro.)


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 28, 2016)

Hola 





Yuntech dijo:


> Hi! Much people from different countries live and visit Hong Kong
> I mean the light of your friend if this is Led or Halogen
> 
> Thank you very much ™ when the time comes...I'll write you
> ...


 Bueno ., me alegro que no se sienta ofendido ., por mi confuccion     ​ El amigo cubano ., no dio mas detalles de esa luz., solo dijo que era potente ., por lo tanto no hay datos de que es ., si es  halogena ., o si es led​ En cuanto a pegar links .  usted no puede ., es para evitar el spam ., pero si puede subir direcciones en .TXT ( archivo adjunto en el mensaje ) ., o en formato aceptado por nuestro servidor ., lea intrucciones por aca​ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/#post608881 No hace falta que publique sus mensajes en ingles ., su traduccion al español es exelentemente clara y entendible  ., con español solamente .,  es suficiente​ You do not need to post your messages in English, your translation into Spanish is excellently clear and understandable., With Spanish only, is enough​ Su de decempeño en el foro es muy bueno por ser nuevo aqui​


----------



## palite (Dic 28, 2016)

buenas.... bienvenido yuntech, hola locodelafonola.

aquí dejo el esquema revisado, mas o menos, lo que he podido pero creo que lo esencial esta rectificado, hay algunos componentes que están en interrogación porque no se si están o no, difícil seguirles la pista, no creo que se pueda usar el rele azul ya que la linea esta compartida, pero bueno tu eres el experto.

edito.... se me olvidaba decir, las lineas grises las puse para guiarme y saber lo que iba siguiendo en la placa y que estaba bien.
Muchas gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 28, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> buenas.... bienvenido yuntech, hola locodelafonola.
> 
> aquí dejo el esquema revisado, mas o menos, lo que he podido pero creo que lo esencial esta rectificado, hay algunos componentes que están en interrogación porque no se si están o no, difícil seguirles la pista, no creo que se pueda usar el rele azul ya que la linea esta compartida, pero bueno tu eres el experto.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 151862
> ...


 A verrrrrr ., en esto que publicaste esta todo entendido ., perooooooooo jajajajajajaja​ ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Saquemos el cuchillo ..... y empezemos a cortar !!!!!!!  jajajajajaja .,​ Bien ., en el esquema falta definir .,  la alimentacion del conjunto de cables del trafo .,  (amarillo/rojo 24v) ., a donde va y que alimenta​ Hay cosas .,  que no me cuadran pero bueno ., supuestamente hay dos alimentaciones separadas en el trafo​ Y por logica tendrian que alimentar el circuito de control ., ., si aseguras que los cooler se alimentan a 12v (y no 24v) (lee la etiqueta que se ve en los cooler donde estaba la lampara ., para saber su voltaje).,  entonces tenes el punto para conectar el cooler ., del dicipador del led (futuro claro )​ En cuanto al rele azul ., en la bornera N° 6 y N° 5 ., tiene que quedar aislada del circuito (coloreado con rojo) .,  creo que comentaste ., que tenia un capacitor unido a 0V ., ( hay que sacarlo) o cortar la union (circulo violeta y cruz naranja)​ Alli va entrar una de las faces de 220v., para la funete/driver del led  ., (nueva funcion) que habilita el consenso con el micro (rele azul)​ La otra face va a ir  al fusible que esta en la entrad de 220v despues del supresor de trancitorios)Bueno aca te subo un dibujo de como tendria que quedar el rele​  Bueno con eso vamos viendo ., y seguimos ......... ​


----------



## Yuntech (Dic 28, 2016)

Hi! Writing in English and Spanish help me understand.
I use a app for translation phrases.


Thank you very much for the welcome Palite 


I'll do my best to understand and contribute.

∆™∆

¡Hola! Escribir en inglés y español me ayuda a entender.
Utilizo una aplicación para las frases de traducción.

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida Palite (en Bosnio verbo encender)

Haré mi mejor esfuerzo para entender y contribuir.


----------



## palite (Dic 28, 2016)

Hi! yuntech, no sabia que palite en bosnio era encender, hay una cita,refrán... en España que dice "nunca te acostaras sin saber algo nuevo", gracias, locodelafonia y yo estamos intentando convertir una cabeza móvil de lampara dicroica 24v 250w a led de 100w, yo no se nada de electrónica, así que el me va guiando con los pasos a seguir.

hola loco, en esta ocasión para variar lo entendí todo jajajajaja te adjunto una foto de la placa por detrás, creo que no me he equivocado en el planteamiento a seguir, lo único que no entiendo es porque el común del relé pasa también por un contacto del interruptor, se me escapo al corregir el esquema.(suponiendo que sea un contacto del interruptor del relé porque también veo una soldadura que no tiene continuidad y no va a ninguna parte, supongo que sera una pata de fijación o tal vez sea la otra pata del interruptor, no lo se)



creo que mencione el rojo 24v en otras respuestas, ese rojo va directo a dicroica pasando por el bimetalico y lamp es el retorno de la dicroica que sale del interruptor del rele(amarillo 0v)

aquí también te dejo una foto del supresor de ruido y fusible va todo en uno, no creo que tenga mayor relevancia pero te lo muestro por si acaso. salen tierra, fase y neutro, la tierra va a la chapa del gabinete y neutro y fase van directos al transformador por lo que entiendo que ahí es donde tengo que cortar y empalmar, uno hacia la placa que pasara por el interruptor del relé(bornera 5) y volverá(bornera 6) a una de las fases del driver y el otro directo a la otra fase del driver, me refiero a la alimentación 220v del driver jejejeje eso lo tengo claro.

la verdad que no me hace ninguna gracia cortar pistas de la placa pensando en un futuro por si se quisiera volver atras, pero bueno no queda otra que hacerlo, dejare especificados los cambios por si llega alguien en un futuro y lo quiere cambiar y dejarlo de origen.

gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 28, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> Hi! yuntech, no sabia que palite en bosnio era encender, hay una cita,refrán... en España que dice "nunca te acostaras sin saber algo nuevo", gracias, locodelafonia y yo estamos intentando convertir una cabeza móvil de lampara dicroica 24v 250w a led de 100w, yo no se nada de electrónica, así que el me va guiando con los pasos a seguir.
> 
> hola loco, en esta ocasión para variar lo entendí todo jajajajaja te adjunto una foto de la placa por detrás, creo que no me he equivocado en el planteamiento a seguir, lo único que no entiendo es porque el común del relé pasa también por un contacto del interruptor, se me escapo al corregir el esquema.(suponiendo que sea un contacto del interruptor del relé porque también veo una soldadura que no tiene continuidad y no va a ninguna parte, supongo que sera una pata de fijación o tal vez sea la otra pata del interruptor, no lo se)
> 
> ...


 PARA ., PARA PARA ....... NO CORTES NADA​ Vamos a desoldar el rele ., y lo pegamosen el mismo lugar pero " patas para arriba" (contactos)​ Los contactos .,  los vamos a unir con cables (del mismo grosor que va a la bornera) y si nos falta un contacto lo hacemos "AEREO" ., con terminales faston ., aislado con termo contraible​ De esa manera no cortamos placa., ni sacamos componete alguno y queda como esta ., solo cambiamos el orden de entrada y salida sin tocar el circuito original ( porque no va a ver nada fisico que toque​ Ahora ya "pesque".,  como es el cricuito original ( tendrias que aver seguido los cables ., desde un principio ., como te dije cortar los precintos y ver) ., igual que la foto de la placa del rele por la parte de abajo​ Pero bueno sos vos el que tenes que aprender y entender esto ., y estabien cada uno con su tiempo y su forma ., asi que no hay problema​ El rojo va derecho a la lampara ., y el 0v (como le desis vos) ., o punto medio ., por un lado conecta el otro polo ., de la dicroica ., en serie con el bi-metalico​ Y por el otro lado .,  es el punto medio (o 0V) .,  que la otra face de alterna de 12v que entra al puente rectificador​ Vas a tener que conseguirte "cera depilatoria" nueva (sin pelos jaaajajajajajjajaja)., porque tiene alto contenido de resina de colofonia ., que ayuda muchisimo a desoldar ., una malla desoldante o un succionador​ Porque al ser pista de doble faz ., te va a costar sacarlo​ Sino hacer la que te dijo tu amigo ., no conectar nada en la bornera ., y conectar un rele con cables​ El asunto es ., que no sabemos .,  si el transistor original ., puesto en la placa ., se va a aguantar las dos bobinas de los dos reles​ Por eso lo mas recomendable ., es sacar el que tiene ., y aislar los contactos ., poniendolo "patas para arriba"​


----------



## palite (Dic 29, 2016)

Hola locodelafonia,

hay varios fallos de concepto, no me he debido de explicar bien en algún punto, culpa mía, he realizado unos increíbles esquemas que me han quedado fantásticos jejejejeje, ni el mejor arquitecto los mejora.
bueno al igual estoy equivocado y no entiendo algunas cosas.

ahhhh tranquilo que yo ni corto, ni sueldo, ni quito, ni pongo nada que no este aprobado por ti.
al igual estoy equivocado pero lo que va en serie es el bimetalico con el 24v rojo que va a dicroica.
así es como es la cabeza móvil original, salvando que me ahorro el bobinado del relé y demás que ya sabes como va el esquema, ammmm queda entendido lo del punto medio pero le llamo 0v que es mas corto y ya sabes a que me refiero.
bueno aquí va la obra de arte....


y aquí la idea de mi amigo, es que no entiendo lo de que el transistor va a sufrir con los 2 bobinados, como no entiendo mucho no quiero pecar de saber lo que digo pero no creo que sufra ya que el bobinado del otro relé es de 24v y el transistor no es el que le da tensión, si no que ya aprovechando la salida del relé existente de 12v y que su salida por el interruptor es de 0v(amarillo) que iba a dicroica y el rojo 24v que iba directo a dicroica pasando por el bimetalico y que se quedaría sin uso alimentamos la bobina, de esta forma no tocamos la placa para nada en absoluto, ahora bien como no entiendo no se si hay pegas, ya me dices que te parece.
se me ha olvidado en este esquema borrar la palabra dicroica, no le hagas caso.



EDITO.....
se me olvido decir que el bobinado del rele de 24v es AC
Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 30, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> Hola locodelafonia,
> 
> hay varios fallos de concepto, no me he debido de explicar bien en algún punto, culpa mía, he realizado unos increíbles esquemas que me han quedado fantásticos jejejejeje, ni el mejor arquitecto los mejora.
> bueno al igual estoy equivocado y no entiendo algunas cosas.
> ...


 Bueno ., estuve ayer ocupado ., para responderte al rato que publicaste​ el segundo esquema estaria bien ., pero como te dije en la salida de 36v no se coloca nada .,(si se corta ., se corta por el driver que tiene dentro ., hay que habrir he intervenir)​ Pero hay algo que no me cuadra ., y voy a tratar de explicartelo ., vamos a guiarnos ., por el esquema original (sin cambios) ., para no confundirte ., y asi entendes .,  cual es mi duda​ Supongamos que el equipo ., esta funcionando ., y de golpe se pasa de temperatura la dicroica ., entonces se habre el bi-metalico y se apaga​ Quiere decir que .,  segun el esquema ., el micro sigue funcionando ., y por lo tanto los motores con sus movimientos​ Por que segun tu esquema los ventiladores estan en 12v ., y tambien esla linea  ., es la que alimenta el micro (y drivers de motores creo)​ Ahora lo logico ., seria que los ventiladores ., se alimenten del bobinado separado he independiente (los dos azules de 24v ., que te volvieron loco jaajajajajajajaja) ., en la placa ., ., ya se .,  me vas a decir que los cooler son 12v ., pero al ser dos ., podrian estar en serie ( que serian 24v)​ Supogamos que el fallo son los cooler ., por eso calienta la dicroica ., entoces ., estarian andando los gobos indefinidamente ., hasta que se desenchufe o se apague el equipo y eso es lo que no me cuadra​


----------



## palite (Dic 30, 2016)

Me lías jajajajaja porque yo estaba intentando alimentar el led y me has salido con los coolers, la dicroica que se calienta y los gobos que giran jajajajaja mis neuronas me van a mandar a la mie....  jajajajaja.
no creo que los coolers esten en la linea de 24v porque en el equipo hay 3 coolers, 2 son los que ventilan la dicroica y un tercero que esta para ventilar el espacio donde esta el transformador y la placa de control y esos tres tienen la misma linea y los 3 son de 12v, de todas formas voy a montar la placa, darle tensión con todo desconectado... motores, dmx, ruedas colores y... bueno que todo desconectado menos los cables de tensión y mido la tensión donde van conectados los coolers y te lo digo con certeza porque al ser de doble cara es posible que me haya podido liar y te este equivocando a ti.
que te iba a decir, que si el bimetalico me da problemas... PUMMM!!!! patada y sale por la ventana, bueno si dices que no puede ir donde lo pongo en el esquema pues utilizo la linea de entrada del bobinado del relé nuevo, la roja de 24v que al fin y al cabo es donde estaba conectado en un principio, bueno que voy a montar la placa y te digo si los ventiladores están alimentados por 24v o por 12v.

EDITO

Hecha la comprobación, los ventiladores funcionan con 12v o sea que no funcionan con la linea de 24v(azules jejejeje)


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 30, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> Me lías jajajajaja porque yo estaba intentando alimentar el led y me has salido con los coolers, la dicroica que se calienta y los gobos que giran jajajajaja mis neuronas me van a mandar a la mie....  jajajajaja.
> no creo que los coolers esten en la linea de 24v porque en el equipo hay 3 coolers, 2 son los que ventilan la dicroica y un tercero que esta para ventilar el espacio donde esta el transformador y la placa de control y esos tres tienen la misma linea y los 3 son de 12v, de todas formas voy a montar la placa, darle tensión con todo desconectado... motores, dmx, ruedas colores y... bueno que todo desconectado menos los cables de tensión y mido la tensión donde van conectados los coolers y te lo digo con certeza porque al ser de doble cara es posible que me haya podido liar y te este equivocando a ti.
> que te iba a decir, que si el bimetalico me da problemas... PUMMM!!!! patada y sale por la ventana, bueno si dices que no puede ir donde lo pongo en el esquema pues utilizo la linea de entrada del bobinado del relé nuevo, la roja de 24v que al fin y al cabo es donde estaba conectado en un principio, bueno que voy a montar la placa y te digo si los ventiladores están alimentados por 24v o por 12v.
> 
> ...


 Bueno ., lo logico para la proteccion seria ., que desconectara la alimentacion del micro ., y driver de motores ., y siguieran andando los cooler solamente ., asi esta bien puesta la proteccion (originalmente digo claro )​ Porque todavia estoy intentando entender entonces ., ¿¿¿ que alimenta los 24v de los dos azules ???? para que tenga el bobinado separado​ el bi-metalico podria cortar el cable amarillo que va al rele nuevo(24v) ., que sale del rele azul  (los bi-metalicos trabajan en continua o alterna ., no hay problema​ Porque (para mi) .,  lo logico de toda esta historia ., es que el bi-metalico .,  corte el amarillo que viene del trafo y se conecta a la placa​ pero claro si haces eso los cooler dejarian de andar .,y yo saco la deduccion ., que como el bobinado independiente (los dos azules) seguirian conectados ., pence que los cooler.,  se alimentaba de alli​ pero bueno si funciona asi original mente ., se quedara asi​


----------



## palite (Dic 30, 2016)

BIENNNN!!!! hay consensooooo jajajajajaja ya esta claro, funcionara como puse en el esquema, solo que como dices pondre en serie el bimetalico del rele azul con el nuevo rele, ahora solo falta que me lleguen las piezas, el led me han dicho que ha llegado, aunque no lo tengo, los pedidos los ha hecho otra persona que tenia ya cuentas en las tiendas y aun no he podido verle. bueno tambien hara falta saber la temperatura del led para comprar el bimetalico de eso ya hablaremos a ver que temperatura coge y de cuanto debería de ser

con respecto a la linea de 24v pues que decirte ni idea de que hace andar, solo se me ocurre quitarla a ver que pasa  pero como dijiste una vez, si esta ahi, estara por algo  ya te informare cuando tenga el interface y le quite los 24v a ver que pasa.

Me corroe el ansia por tener todo aquí y verlo montado 

Mil gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 30, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> BIENNNN!!!! hay consensooooo jajajajajaja ya esta claro, funcionara como puse en el esquema, solo que como dices pondre en serie el bimetalico del rele azul con el nuevo rele, ahora solo falta que me lleguen las piezas, el led me han dicho que ha llegado, aunque no lo tengo, los pedidos los ha hecho otra persona que tenia ya cuentas en las tiendas y aun no he podido verle. bueno tambien hara falta saber la temperatura del led para comprar el bimetalico de eso ya hablaremos a ver que temperatura coge y de cuanto debería de ser
> 
> con respecto a la linea de 24v pues que decirte ni idea de que hace andar, solo se me ocurre quitarla a ver que pasa  pero como dijiste una vez, si esta ahi, estara por algo  ya te informare cuando tenga el interface y le quite los 24v a ver que pasa.
> 
> ...



Si seguro ., y bueno habra que esperar a que llegen la cosas​ Hoy me llegaron .,  unos CI ., que compre para experimentar ., y talvez salga alguna "luz mala" de eso jajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajaja​ Con respecto alos 24V del los cables azules ., habria que ver que hace (o que no hace) ., para evitar sorpresas no contenpladas ​ OK amigo no hay problema ., eso puntos ., los iremos viendo a medida que tengas las cosas ​


----------



## palite (Dic 30, 2016)

ahora mismo acabo de montar la cabeza, sin interface y ya puedo asegurar algo, los famosos azules de 24v son para......... el pan y el tilt. la luz, gobos y colores funcionan sin problemas pero sin los 24v la cabeza no se mueve, voy a ver con el interface como reacciona la luz cuando cierro el gobo a ver si tiene algún tipo de apagado o siempre esta encendida la lampara... 
jajajajaja muy bien ya te toca a ti hacer experimentos, en breve abrire otro post jajajajaja pero esta vez no sera para hacer experimentos, va sobre maquina de humo, hay algo que creo que no funciona bien en la que tenemos pero no se que puede ser, parece como que no cierra, disparo y tira unos cuantos chorros pero cuando dejo de pulsar se esta un buen rato que cada... no se minuto 2 minutos o asi me suelta un chorro sin pulsar.... cosa rara creo, no creo que ese sea su funcionamiento normal.
voy a probar con el interface a ver que tal se comporta la lampra.

gracias por todo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 30, 2016)

hola





palite dijo:


> ahora mismo acabo de montar la cabeza, sin interface y ya puedo asegurar algo, los famosos azules de 24v son para......... el pan y el tilt. la luz, gobos y colores funcionan sin problemas pero sin los 24v la cabeza no se mueve, voy a ver con el interface como reacciona la luz cuando cierro el gobo a ver si tiene algún tipo de apagado o siempre esta encendida la lampara...
> jajajajaja muy bien ya te toca a ti hacer experimentos, en breve abrire otro post jajajajaja pero esta vez no sera para hacer experimentos, va sobre maquina de humo, hay algo que creo que no funciona bien en la que tenemos pero no se que puede ser, parece como que no cierra, disparo y tira unos cuantos chorros pero cuando dejo de pulsar se esta un buen rato que cada... no se minuto 2 minutos o asi me suelta un chorro sin pulsar.... cosa rara creo, no creo que ese sea su funcionamiento normal.
> voy a probar con el interface a ver que tal se comporta la lampra.
> 
> gracias por todo.


 AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaa ., ya me parecia que habia algo con eso​ O sea que si se corta la lampara andando en audiritmico o dmx ., no se para sigue moviendo todo ., hasta que vallas a "patear el enchufe" jajajajajajjajajajjajajajaja​ Sobre la maquina ., lo posteas aca siguiendo todo ., asi se hace "kilometrico"​ Lo del humo ., eso es normal y esta bien que lo haga., mientras no te tire "liquido crudo"​ Dale proba .,  y comenta como anda eso con la interface​


----------



## palite (Dic 30, 2016)

ya he probado con interface, efectivamente he conectado los 24v azules y el pan y el tilt vuelven a la vida y sorpresa, sorpresa, cuando cierro el gobo, oigo un click (alguno de los 2 reles, no se cual exactamente, pero supongo que el azul) y la luz se desconecta, bieeeennnnnnnnn algo que hace bien la cabecita, eso si, sin luz sigue respondiendo todo, como dices se podría fundir la lampara, incluso no tener lampara y como dices el audioritmico o el dmx seguiría su marcha.... bueno, algo es algo la lampara se apaga.... ahhhh ahora que caigo, la lampara la tengo apagada desde hace 10 minutos y los ventiladores siguen dale que dale, jajajajaja

la verdad que este apartado se merecería su propio subforo, aqui se mezcla todo, pero bueno no se puede tener todo, si, posteare aquí lo de la maquina mas que otra cosa porque me comentan los que la utilizaron en otro tiempo que no es normal lo que hace, me la traeré y la controlare a ver así me entretengo mientras me vienen las piezas.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 31, 2016)

Hola





palite dijo:


> ya he probado con interface, efectivamente he conectado los 24v azules y el pan y el tilt vuelven a la vida y sorpresa, sorpresa, cuando cierro el gobo, oigo un click (alguno de los 2 reles, no se cual exactamente, pero supongo que el azul) y la luz se desconecta, bieeeennnnnnnnn algo que hace bien la cabecita, eso si, sin luz sigue respondiendo todo, como dices se podría fundir la lampara, incluso no tener lampara y como dices el audioritmico o el dmx seguiría su marcha.... bueno, algo es algo la lampara se apaga.... ahhhh ahora que caigo, la lampara la tengo apagada desde hace 10 minutos y los ventiladores siguen dale que dale, jajajajaja
> 
> la verdad que este apartado se merecería su propio subforo, aqui se mezcla todo, pero bueno no se puede tener todo, si, posteare aquí lo de la maquina mas que otra cosa porque me comentan los que la utilizaron en otro tiempo que no es normal lo que hace, me la traeré y la controlare a ver así me entretengo mientras me vienen las piezas.


Bueno  amigo ., eso de queden andando los coolers esta bien ., lo que no esta bien ., es que siga andando lo demas​ Supongamos que esta original ., por lo general estos equipos los cuelgan en altura ., con algun tipo de extructuras de caño​ A veces ., tenes que darte cuenta que en el lugar., es mas bien cerrado y con poca ventilacion ., y por logica todo el calor va hacia arriba​ Entonces ., si hay un desperfecto ., por lo general es temperatura elevada ., y la solucion es apagar todo lo que genere calor (no solo lampara ., sino tambien dicipador de driver de motores y demas cosas)​ Lo unico que queda andando son los ventiladores ., para que de ese modo bajen temperatura​ El asunto del sub foro ., no funciona ., porque muchas veces preguntan lo que ya esta explicado 10.000.000 de veces​ Despues esta el caso ., (como el tuyo) que pregunta eso pero una vez que tiene los datos ., no postean mas ., ni los resultados ., ni imagenes de la soluccion​ Luego viene otro pregunta lo mismo ., pero no se puede moderar ., porque tiene razon ., no hay nada ya  mostrado o indicado de la soluccion​ Por eso te digo .,  que el tuyo es la primera ., vez que se va a mostrar algo desde el principio​ Lo de la maquina de humo ., tambien pasa .,  en las que yo fabrico., y no es porque algo anda mal ., es una cuestion de termica (y logica por cierto)​ Ya te lo explicare cuando llege el momento ., y el caso se trate​


----------



## palite (Dic 31, 2016)

bueno... mi intención es publicar el resultado, hasta había pensado hacer un vídeo aunque eso no lo tengo del todo claro(me pedirían consejos en los vídeos y no les podría ayudar y eso me fastidiaría), a mi me gustaría seguir comentando porque me meto en mil follones pero el caso es que si es posible que desaparezca pero no por egoísmo si no porque con mis conocimientos a quien puedo ayudar en un foro de electrónica?

Feliz año, seguimos en contacto.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 31, 2016)

Hola





palite dijo:


> bueno... mi intención es publicar el resultado, hasta había pensado hacer un vídeo aunque eso no lo tengo del todo claro(me pedirían consejos en los vídeos y no les podría ayudar y eso me fastidiaría), a mi me gustaría seguir comentando porque me meto en mil follones pero el caso es que si es posible que desaparezca pero no por egoísmo si no porque con mis conocimientos a quien puedo ayudar en un foro de electrónica?
> 
> Feliz año, seguimos en contacto.


 A ver amigo ., puede ser que tu forma de trabajar no les guste a muchos ., perooooo es tu forma ., yo el 70% de las cosa las aprendi solo​ Entonces a veces ., puedo estar equivocado ., pero cuando le pregunto a alguien que estudio .,y me responde de mis errores ., pues tengo que agachar la cabeza ., y reconocer que las cosas son asi​ Pero tambien me ha pasado  .,que al estar con ellos (los que estudiaron y tienen titulo) .,  me tratan de igual a igual ., y muchas veces toman muy en cuenta lo que opino​ Asi que ., nadie es dueño de la razon ., y menos de un conocimiento unico​ Tampoco ., hay un principio del conocimiento establecido .,porque uno no nace sabiendo ., va aprendiendo de a poco​ Para mi si tendrias ., que publicar todo ., y hasta el video explicando las cosas que hiciste en el equipo .,y sinceramente explicar lo que aprendiste ., de esto claro​ Y no te preocupes .,
que por mas que quisieras ., no podrias explicar .,lo que no aprendiste o no sabes por logica ., que al decirlo y hacerlo .,  esta perfecto y no ofende a nadie ​ !!!! feliz año amigo ¡¡¡¡ ., para usted y los suyos​


----------



## Yuntech (Ene 1, 2017)

Hi! Dichroic lamp conversion to LED™ 100W.

Hola!  Conversión de lámpara Dicroica a LED™ 100W.

Tutorial assembly ∆™∆ Tutorial ensamble®


----------



## palite (Ene 2, 2017)

Gracias Yuntech, había visto esos vídeos, el primero fue el que me dio la idea, ya esta todo claro, solo hace falta que me lleguen las piezas y montarlo y mostraros el resultado.


----------



## endryc1 (Ene 24, 2017)

Estoy trabajando en la placa de control para esto. Saludos a todos. Video aqui. 



 El led es de 10w, despues subo fotos de la pantalla led que lo trae.


----------



## Futuro (Feb 9, 2017)

Saludos a todos los colegas y miembros del foro,esta un poco pasiva la seccion de luces,je,je,je,que ideas me pueden proponer para modificar unas luces mini mace American DJ que usa unos bombillos halogenos de tipo ampolleta de 100w por 110v,y me gustaria modificarlas a led  ,adjunto el modelo de luces .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

100 Watts de halógenos es mas o menos equivalente a un mínimo de 12 Watts de leds.

La diferencia radica en que la lámpara ilumina hacia todos lados (omnidireccional) y los deds son bastante direccionales , así que tendrás que hacer un arreglo "esférico" con leds de 1 o 3 Watts

Saludos !


----------



## Futuro (Feb 9, 2017)

Muchas gracias amigo 2 metros,me parece que un dia vi una y tenia un disipador plano con 6 led 3 por cada cara.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 10, 2017)

Hola





aguirre606 dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo 2 metros,me parece que un dia vi una y tenia un disipador plano con 6 led 3 por cada cara.


 Bueno ., yo te diria que pusieras minimamente led de 5W blanco frio​ Aunque lo ideal ., por el espacio que se cuenta serian de 10W blanco frio con lentes de 45° o  60° (de los de 1W a 5W)​ Esos lentes andan perfecto ., pero hay que habrir y trabajar su base o apoyo​ Lo ideal seria ., reemplazar cada plastico de color.,  por un led y lente de 5W de color (o 10W de color mejor)​ Pero ya habria que modificar ., la parte mecanica y colocarle "ROCES" ., porque originalmente las esferas giran ., pero la lampara esta quieta en el centro ¿¿¿ o no ???​


----------



## Futuro (Feb 11, 2017)

Amigo Loco de la Fonola,la lampara gira desde el centro,osea dentro de la carcaza de la base hay un motor que mueve mediante un diferencial con piñones y un eje central las 2 esferas a la vez ,las cuales descanzan en un piñon grande .Hay modelos nuevos de American DJ y otras marcas,pero las lentes son neutras y adentro tienen led de colores,pero no he podido observarlas muy bien en su interior   . Lo unico que he podido observar son las luces que te adjunto,que son unas media esferas,estas solo llevan en el centro un solo led blanco frio de 3 watios ,y no se de cuantos grados de dispersion,porque proyectan unos circulos blancos muy definidos .


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 11, 2017)

Hola





aguirre606 dijo:


> Amigo Loco de la Fonola,la lampara gira desde el centro,osea dentro de la carcaza de la base hay un motor que mueve mediante un diferencial con piñones y un eje central las 2 esferas a la vez ,las cuales descanzan en un piñon grande .Hay modelos nuevos de American DJ y otras marcas,pero las lentes son neutras y adentro tienen led de colores,pero no he podido observarlas muy bien en su interior   . Lo unico que he podido observar son las luces que te adjunto,que son unas media esferas,estas solo llevan en el centro un solo led blanco frio de 3 watios ,y no se de cuantos grados de dispersion,porque proyectan unos circulos blancos muy definidos .


Bueno ., a mi ultimamente me toco reparar ., dos de esas que mostras en la foto​ Y sinceramente (sin ofender a nadie ) !!!!! SON UNA PORQUERIA ¡¡¡¡¡¡​ Aunque eran las dos del mismo fabricante (ADJ) ., eran distintas , una con led de 1/2 W (iguales a los de 1W pero menos potencia) y la otra con "led piraña"​ Mira ., yo ultimamente pude conseguir para "mis cosas" led de potencia (de colores ., rgb y blancos)​ Tambien pude comparar en un mismo equipo., las diferencias ., y tambien pude ver las diferencia en el uso real del equipo​ Para el que se dedica a uso en fiestas ., eso realmente "no anda" ., a menos que tenga buena potencia luminica​ Y se parte de la base ., que jamas se esta en un sitio completamente oscuro "como un boliche"., porque en un salon de fiestas  ., jamas esta completamente oscuro ., por cuestiones obias​ Por mas que alla equipo de Humo ., los efectos "pedorros" no se aprecian ., porque justamente les falta potencia​ Hace poco el hijo de mi amigo de la infancia ., se compro esto​ 



 Te juro ., pago como $6000 argentinos por ese equipo ., yo casi lo mato cuando me entere​ Cuando me lo mostro (dentro de una casa con luz ambiente) ., alumbra menos que un velador de niños jajajajajajajaja​ Y quedo que vamos a reformar la parte de los led​ Probamos con los mios .,y con 20W queda corto .,(obiamente que ilumina muchisimo mas que 3W)​ Pero si tomamos en cuenta que un scaner (antiguo claro) ., para proyectar un gobo ., usa lamparas de 250w., y si hacemos la convercion a led ., minimamente son 50w led (100w seria lo correcto ., pero conseguir de color es dificil)​ Asi que esta juntando la plata ., para comprar las cosas (8 fuentes para led de 50w ., 2 led 50w rojos ., 2 led 50w verdes ., 2 led 50w azules ., 2 led 50w blanco frio y 8 lentes de 60° con soporte y dicipadores ) ., si contar mi trabajo !!!! que es gratis por obligacion ¡¡¡¡     ​ Si te fijas en el video de demostracion ., esta todo completamente oscuro ., donde hay un poco de luz ., ya el efecto se aprecia muy poco​ Asi que te doy una idea., yo sinceramente .,  si hacen eso ., no le veo el sentido de poner led "pedorros" ., mejor buenos y potentes​


----------



## Futuro (Feb 11, 2017)

si,quizas para uso de fiesta tipo discoteca totalmente oscuro si puede ser,pero como dices en fiestas mas familiares como bodas,aniversarios,graduaciones ect,casi no permiten tener el local totalmente oscuro.Amigo fijate el video adjunto,un efecto muy vistoso con lentes colimadores ,pero no logro decifrar si es 2 esferas con espejos o cilindros espejados


----------



## Futuro (Feb 13, 2017)

si observamos el video ,no se si son 2 esferas espejadas y  par leds con lente colimador .Cuando se observa detenidamente sobre todo en el color naranja se ven 2 movimientos diferentes y luego viene el verde.Mira amigo y como se puede hacer un efecto de gran alcance como el que adjunto?Mi idea es hacer 2 o 3 spot led caseros pero no se que tipo de led usar ya que tengo un paquete como de 12 led de 3w blanco frio.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 13, 2017)

Hola





aguirre606 dijo:


> si observamos el video ,no se si son 2 esferas espejadas y  par leds con lente colimador .


Eso parece una sola esfera ., pero iluminada con dos angulos distintos​ Aparece en el titulo del video .,  te lo dice "MIRROR"= espejo ., "BALL" = esfera = balon Pueden ser que lo iluminen con ., los mini spot led de 10w rgb​


----------



## Futuro (Feb 13, 2017)

Cuando se observa detenidamente sobre todo en el color naranja se ven 2 movimientos diferentes y luego viene el verde.Mira amigo y como se puede hacer un efecto de gran alcance como el que adjunto?Mi idea es hacer 2 o 3 spot led caseros pero no se que tipo de led usar ya que tengo un paquete como de 12 led de 3w blanco frio.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 14, 2017)

Hola





aguirre606 dijo:


> Cuando se observa detenidamente sobre todo en el color naranja se ven 2 movimientos diferentes y luego viene el verde.Mira amigo y como se puede hacer un efecto de gran alcance como el que adjunto?Mi idea es hacer 2 o 3 spot led caseros pero no se que tipo de led usar ya que tengo un paquete como de 12 led de 3w blanco frio.


Si observas el segundo video que publicastes​ Se nota claramente ., la iluminacion azul y roja ., que tienen distintos angulos​ Y que una va en un sentido de giro ., y la otra en sentido opuesto​ Pero es una sola bola de espejos ., y gira para un solo lado ., ese fecto se produce por los angulos de iluminacion​ Los led de 3w son muy chicos ., para eso nesesitas muchisima mas potencia ., y manejo de colores ( blancos solo es aburrido jajajajajaja )​


----------



## Futuro (Feb 14, 2017)

Todo depende amigo,porque yo siempre trato de combinar y usar e efectos; uno con bola de espejos y puntos blancos para la musica de los 60 y 70,un efecto halogeno para la musica de los 80 y 90 y efectos led para la musica desde los años 2.000,y asi se crea una buena atmosfera


----------



## Futuro (Feb 15, 2017)

La mayoria de pin spot led para esferas espejadas son de 3w y un angulo de 12 grados.Para un efecto mas nitido no seria mejor fabricar uno casero de 10watios ?No consigo como hacer un buen pin spot en el foro y si es RGB mucho mejor  Y que tal armar un par  de tachos led de 3w y colimadores de 15 grados,es lo que consigo,algo como los de las fotos adjuntas.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 15, 2017)

Bueno yo te diria ., que consiguieras un led de 10w rgb (los de 20w ., 30W ., 50w y 100w ., no se le puede adaptar el lente ., cambia el tamaño)
Y que se puede poner un lente de los de 1w/3w/5w (obio que hay que trabajarlo) 
El lente de 12 esta bien ., pero te cierra mucho el angulo ., tal vez uno de 20° podria andar tambien​


----------



## Futuro (Feb 16, 2017)

segun el mejor efecto lo dan las lamparas de gas,pero calientan mucho .Y ese tipo de bombillo ,es caro aca y dificil de encontrar,debido a la eliminacion de los halogenos .El efecto que busco es el adjunto,logrado con un cabezal robotico movil,pero quiero hacerlo con algo mucho mas economico.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 16, 2017)

Hola





aguirre606 dijo:


> segun el mejor efecto lo dan las lamparas de gas,pero calientan mucho .Y ese tipo de bombillo ,es caro aca y dificil de encontrar,debido a la eliminacion de los halogenos .El efecto que busco es el adjunto,logrado con un cabezal robotico movil,pero quiero hacerlo con algo mucho mas economico.


Y bueno ., ponele un led de 100w blanco frio ., o si queres 100w rgb​ Con eso logras lo mismo o mejor​


----------



## Futuro (Feb 28, 2017)

Saludos,queridos amigos y colegas del foro.
  Saben hay un efecto muy economico y popular.Les hablo del foquito o bombillo giratorio led,ese que trae 3 led de 1w,un micromotor como de 5 rpm y la mini cupula dicroica que gira.
   Mi planteamiento seria si se podra repotenciar,para que maneje mas alcance en proyeccion a distancia.
   Cambiando los 3 led de 1w a unos de 3 w o en su defecto un solo led rgb de unos 10 a 30 w.
   Tambien cambiar el micromotor por uno asincrono y una tarjetica ritmica sencilla. 
   Tambien adjunto las fotos 3 y 4 unas luces vintage que popularizo American DJ en los 90,que podria fabricarse con tecnologia led .
   Este modelo se llama Quadramid alli en el video puede ver el efecto.


----------



## Futuro (Mar 3, 2017)

Miren esta cabeza giratoria a led ,lleva 25 led 5 por cada foco.


----------



## manorro (Mar 12, 2017)

Alguien sabe si hay acceso o existen lentes colimadores de 10, 20 y 30 grados para chip led de 30 a 100 watts?


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 12, 2017)

Hola





manorro dijo:


> Alguien sabe si hay acceso o existen lentes colimadores de 10, 20 y 30 grados para chip led de 30 a 100 watts?


 los que hay ., son de 60°​ Si no ., tenes que llevarlos a una optica ., y que te los pulan .,  al grado que se pueda (creo que 15° ., segun la maquina)​


----------



## Futuro (Mar 13, 2017)

manorro dijo:


> Alguien sabe si hay acceso o existen lentes colimadores de 10, 20 y 30 grados para chip led de 30 a 100 watts?



Buen dia,ese tipo de lente colimador tipo cupula viene a 60 grados,te tocaria llevarlos a una Optica a ver si te los pueden adjustar o si no hacer como los cabezales moviles que luego del lente va una lupa que al menos pueda reducir mas el angulo.
 Fijate,por ejemplo las bombillas dicroicas tipo copa mr-16 son con angulo de 60 y proyectan un buen efecto nitido al apuntar la parabolica espejada en las luces de tipo moon flower.


----------



## claaudj (Mar 19, 2017)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Saludos,queridos amigos y colegas del foro.
> Saben hay un efecto muy economico y popular.Les hablo del foquito o bombillo giratorio led,ese que trae 3 led de 1w,un micromotor como de 5 rpm y la mini cupula dicroica que gira.
> Mi planteamiento seria si se podra repotenciar,para que maneje mas alcance en proyeccion a distancia.
> Cambiando los 3 led de 1w a unos de 3 w o en su defecto un solo led rgb de unos 10 a 30 w.
> ...



yo lo tenia ....hecho por mi y con lamparas par 36 , lo deje de usar por lo incomodo de trasladar , pero si es lindo con humo da un bonito efecto


----------



## Futuro (Mar 20, 2017)

Muy buen dia Amigos,tengo en la cabeza una idea rondando de hacer un efecto sencillo a led estilo Line Dancer de 2 colores;Azul y Verde o Verde y rojo.
    Serian lineas de al menos 24 led que van encendidas fijas o intermitentes en un plato giratorio con un motor asincrono audioritmico.
    La carcaza tengo una grande de 45 cm de larga tipo duo moon( esta lleva 2 lupas de 10cm y la cual adjunto en imagen una muy parecida.
    Pero mi duda es con lo siguiente: Aca consigo estos led y no se si seran los adecuados;Características: . Color / Temperatura de color ó longitud de onda dominante de los fotones / IV(mcd) / Voltaje / Fabricación: Blanco: TC 6000-9000K / IV 14000-16000mcd / VF: 3.0 - 3.4 / Fabricados 02/06/2016 Amarillo: WL 585-595 nanómetros / IV:6000 - 9000mcd / VF: 3.0 - 3.4v / Fabricados 02/06/2016 Azul: WL 460-470 nanómetros / IV:6000 - 8000mcd / VF: 3.0 - 3.4v / Fabricados 02/06/2016 Rojo: WL 620-625 nanómetros / IV:200 - 300mcd / VF: 1.8 - 2.0v / Fabricados 12/06/2016 Verde: WL 520-525 nanómetros / IV:15000 - 18000mcd / VF: 3.0 - 3.2 / Fabricados 12/06/2016.Todos de 5Mm y 30 grados de apertura.
   Tambien adjunto el efecto a lograr y un Video.


----------



## Niht (May 3, 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos, quiero dejarles esto por aquí para quien lo quiera armar, modificar o mejorar que seria lo ideal y obviamente que comparta jejeje.
Este es un receptor DMX de 4 canales PWM que podria ser RGBW, dimmer general y canal strobo para un total de 6 canales DMX tiene selector de direccion DMX por medio de pulsadores y display.
Este circuito y código es una trabajo a partir de varios códigos encontrados en la web que me permitieron llegar a este resultado por tanto en el encabezado del mismo encontraran la información de las paginas web y autores de las librerías de donde se tomaron datos para llegar al resultado el circuito esta montado sobre código de arduino y las pruebas hechas en un arduino uno R3.

Se que no hay muchos amantes de arduino pero se podría crear la placa para montarlo aparte solo seria el micro, display con pulsadores, conversor RS-485 y unos cuantos componentes discretos. 


```
// 28/04/2017
// RECEPTOR DMX 6 CANALES 
// 1 DIMMER GENERAL, 2 ROJO, 3 VERDE, 4 AZUL, 5 BLANCO, 6 STROBO
// Implementacion de Canal Strobo
// Niht Gonzalez C.

// 30/01/2013
// Set y visualización de la dirección DMX para controlador DMX Arduino
// Leer datos de la dirección DMX y salida PWM
// Primer Canal = dimmer general (multiplicador)
// http://www.city416.ru/
 
// http://www.mathertel.de/License.aspx
// Acuerdo de licencia de software (Licencia BSD)
// Copyright (C) 2005 a 2014 de Matthias Hertel, http://www.mathertel.de/
// Todos los derechos reservados.
// La redistribución y el uso en formas de fuente y binario, con o sin modificaciones, están permitidos siempre que se cumplan las siguientes condiciones:
// • Las redistribuciones del código fuente deben conservar el aviso de copyright anterior, esta lista de condiciones y la siguiente renuncia. 
// • Las redistribuciones en formato binario deben reproducir el aviso de copyright anterior, esta lista de condiciones y la siguiente renuncia en la documentación y / u otros materiales proporcionados con la distribución. 
// • Ni el nombre de los propietarios de derechos de autor ni los nombres de sus colaboradores pueden usarse para apoyar o promocionar productos derivados de este software sin el consentimiento previo por escrito. 
// ESTE SOFTWARE SE PROPORCIONA LOS PROPIETARIOS DEL COPYRIGHT Y SUS COLABORADORES "tal cual" y EXPRESA O IMPLÍCITAS, INCLUYENDO, 
// PERO NO LIMITADO A, LAS GARANTÍAS DE COMERCIALIZACIÓN Y APTITUD PARA UN FIN DETERMINADO. IN NO CASO EL PROPIETARIO COPYRIGHT O COLABORADORES responsables de daños directos,, INCIDENTAL, O INDIRECTOS ESPECIALES, 
// EJEMPLARES DERIVADOS (INCLUYENDO, pero no limitado a, ADQUISICIÓN DE BIENES O SERVICIOS; PÉRDIDA DE USO, DATOS O GANANCIAS; O INTERRUPCIÓN COMERCIAL) CAUSADOS Y EN CUALQUIER TEORÍA DE RESPONSABILIDAD, SEA CONTRACTUAL, 
// RESPONSABILIDAD ESTRICTA O AGRAVIO (INCLUYENDO NEGLIGENCIA) DERIVADOS DE CUALQUIER FORMA DE USO DE ESTE SOFTWARE, AUNQUE advertido de la posibilidad DE TAL DAÑO.


#include <TM1637.h>                    // display TM1637 libreria 
#include <EEPROM.h>                    // EEPROM libreria
#include <DMXSerial.h>                 // DMXSerial library: http://www.mathertel.de/Arduino/DMXSerial.aspx //
#define MODEPIN  7                     // entrada para Boton Modo
#define UPPIN    8                     // entrada para Boton incrementa direccion DMX
#define DOWNPIN  12                    // entrada para Boton decrementa direccion DMX
#define SETPIN   1                     // entrada boton ok
#define KEYSPEED    100                // buttons action trheshold, 200 ms
#define KEEPDMXDISP  30                // keep DMX address on screen, sec
#define PWM1 3                         // Pines de Salidas para el PWM
#define PWM2 5
#define PWM3 6
#define PWM4 9

TM1637 tm1637(2,4);                    // CLK & DIO salidas para Display TM1637

int           strobo=0;                // Strober
boolean       setaddr=false,           // DMX process/set address flag
              btn_up=true,             // button flags
              btn_down=true,
              btn_set=true,
              btn_mode=true;
unsigned long last_btn;                // buttons press timestamps
unsigned long last_disp=millis();      // last screen update timestamp**
byte          ticks,                   // movement buttons handled actions
              deltadmx;                // movement step
int           dmxaddr=1,               // DMX address
              mult=0;                  // all channels light multiplicator
uint8_t       dmxh,dmxl;               // EEPROM DMX record
int8_t        brightness=2;            // screen brightness level

void dmxdisp(){                      
  int tmp;                             // temp
  int8_t digit[3];                     // address output
  tmp=dmxaddr-(dmxaddr%100);
  digit[0]=tmp/100;
  tmp=dmxaddr-(dmxaddr%10)-(digit[0]*100);
  digit[1]=tmp/10;
  digit[2]=dmxaddr-(digit[0]*100)-(digit[1]*10);
  if(setaddr){
    tm1637.display(0,0x0A);            // setup address
    tm1637.display(1,digit[0]);
    tm1637.display(2,digit[1]);
    tm1637.display(3,digit[2]);
  }else{
    tm1637.display(0,0x0d);
    tm1637.display(1,digit[0]);        // display address
    tm1637.display(2,digit[1]);
    tm1637.display(3,digit[2]);
  }
}

void processmovestep(){
  ticks++;
  if(ticks>10) deltadmx=10;            // increase step
  if(ticks>20) deltadmx=50;
  if(ticks>30){                        // reset step
    deltadmx=1;
    ticks=0;
  }
  dmxdisp();
}

void setup(){
  
  pinMode(PWM1,OUTPUT);                // Iniciar pines de salida
  pinMode(PWM2,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(PWM3,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(PWM4,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(SETPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);        // init input key pins
  pinMode(MODEPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(UPPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(DOWNPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);
  tm1637.init();                       // LDM init
  tm1637.set(brightness);
  DMXSerial.init(DMXReceiver);
  dmxh=EEPROM.read(0x00);              // restore DMX
  dmxl=EEPROM.read(0x01);
  if(dmxh!=0xFF) dmxaddr=(dmxh*256)+dmxl;
  dmxdisp();
}

void loop(){
  if(setaddr){
    if(btn_up && btn_down && btn_set && btn_mode){  // read movement keys from idle mode
      btn_up=digitalRead(UPPIN);
      btn_down=digitalRead(DOWNPIN);
      btn_set=digitalRead(SETPIN);
      btn_mode=digitalRead(MODEPIN);
      last_btn=millis();
      ticks=0;
      deltadmx=1;
      if(!btn_up && !btn_down) btn_down=true;
    }
    if(!btn_mode){                                // back to DMX process mode
      btn_mode=true;                              // change mode
      setaddr=false;
      dmxh=EEPROM.read(0x00);                     // restore DMX
      dmxl=EEPROM.read(0x01);
      if(dmxh!=0xFF) dmxaddr=(dmxh*256)+dmxl;
      tm1637.init();                              // reset screen
      delay(500);
      dmxdisp();
     }
    if(!btn_set){                                 // store DMX
      if(dmxaddr>255){
        if(EEPROM.read(0x00)!=0x01) EEPROM.write(0x00,0x01);
        dmxl=dmxaddr-256;
      }else{
        if(EEPROM.read(0x00)!=0x00) EEPROM.write(0x00,0x00);
        dmxl=dmxaddr;
      }
      if(EEPROM.read(0x01)!=dmxl) EEPROM.write(0x01,dmxl);
      btn_set=true;                               // change mode
      setaddr=false;
      tm1637.init();                              // reset screen
      delay(500);
      dmxdisp();
      }
    if(!btn_up) btn_up=digitalRead(UPPIN);        // read movement keys from moving mode
    if(!btn_down) btn_down=digitalRead(DOWNPIN);
    if(!btn_up && millis()-last_btn>=KEYSPEED){   // move DMX up
      last_btn=millis();
      dmxaddr+=deltadmx;
      if(dmxaddr>512) dmxaddr=1;
      processmovestep();
    }
    if(!btn_down && millis()-last_btn>=KEYSPEED){ // move DMX down
      last_btn=millis();
      dmxaddr-=deltadmx;
      if(dmxaddr<1) dmxaddr=512;
      processmovestep();
    } 
  }
  else{
    if(digitalRead(MODEPIN)==0){                 // enter set address mode
      setaddr=true;                              // change mode
      tm1637.init();                             // reset screen
      delay(500);
      dmxdisp();
    }
    mult = DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr);                            // Letura de canales DMX
    analogWrite(PWM1,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+1)*mult/256));    // Canal Rojo 2
    analogWrite(PWM2,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+2)*mult/256));    // Canal Verdde 3
    analogWrite(PWM3,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+3)*mult/256));    // Canal Azul 4
    analogWrite(PWM4,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+4)*mult/256));    // Canal Blanco 5

    strobo = (DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+5));                      // Canal Strobo 6
 int stroboporcent = map(strobo, 0, 255, 400, 10);             

 if ( strobo > 1 )                                          //Activa strobo si canal 6 es mayor a 1
  {
    analogWrite(PWM1,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+1)*mult/256));
    analogWrite(PWM2,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+2)*mult/256));
    analogWrite(PWM3,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+3)*mult/256));
    analogWrite(PWM4,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+4)*mult/256));   
    delay (stroboporcent);
    
    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM4, 0);
    delay(stroboporcent);
  }
 }  // final final
}
```

Este es un vídeo del funcionamiento el receptor esta conectado a una interfaz usb dmx.
primero pruebo las salidas PWM luego el canal de strobo y el dimmer general.






Espero les guste y pueda servirles en la construcción de unos Par Led por ejemplo o adaptarlo para otros dispositivos y como decía si alguien lo mejora o modifica pues que comparta jejeje. buena tarde a todos


----------



## djsound (May 10, 2017)

Gracias Niht, esta perfecto para unos washer led DIY que estoy elaborando.  como aporte voy agregarle un canal para que haga un efecto fade automatico de la gamma de colores...!!!


----------



## djsound (May 12, 2017)

Aqui esta mi aporte, agregue al receptor de Niht un canal para efectos especiales... en el caso mio no utilizo el canal de blanco, por eso es de 6 canales de esta forma; canal 1 dimmer, canal 2 Red, canal 3 Green, canal 4 Blue, canal 5 strobo y canal 6 efectos o shows.

hay configurados 6 shows en el canal 6 así:

    0 - 42  Show 1 fade Automatico veocidad 1 ;
   43 - 85  Show 2 fade Automatico velocidad 2 ;
  86 - 127 Show 3 fade Automatico velocidad 3 ;
128 - 170 Show 4 Secuencial paso a paso velocidad 1 ;
171 - 212 Show 5 Secuencial paso a paso velocidad 2 ; 
213 - 255 Show 6 Audioritmico RGB ; 

Al puerto A0 del arduino se le conecta un sensor de sonido como el de la imagen adjunta, al pin A0 del mismo.

aqui el codigo:


```
// 12/05/2017
// RECEPTOR DMX 6 CANALES
// 1 DIMMER GENERAL, 2 ROJO, 3 VERDE, 4 AZUL, 5 STROBO, 6 EFECTOS
// Implementacion de Canal efectos especiales
// Djsound


// 28/04/2017
// RECEPTOR DMX 6 CANALES 
// 1 DIMMER GENERAL, 2 ROJO, 3 VERDE, 4 AZUL, 5 BLANCO, 6 STROBO
// Implementacion de Canal Strobo
// Niht Gonzalez C.


// 30/01/2013
// Set y visualización de la dirección DMX para controlador DMX Arduino
// Leer datos de la dirección DMX y salida PWM
// Primer Canal = dimmer general (multiplicador)
// http://www.city416.ru/
 
// http://www.mathertel.de/License.aspx
// Acuerdo de licencia de software (Licencia BSD)
// Copyright (C) 2005 a 2014 de Matthias Hertel, http://www.mathertel.de/
// Todos los derechos reservados.
// La redistribución y el uso en formas de fuente y binario, con o sin modificaciones, están permitidos siempre que se cumplan las siguientes condiciones:
// • Las redistribuciones del código fuente deben conservar el aviso de copyright anterior, esta lista de condiciones y la siguiente renuncia. 
// • Las redistribuciones en formato binario deben reproducir el aviso de copyright anterior, esta lista de condiciones y la siguiente renuncia en la documentación y / u otros materiales proporcionados con la distribución. 
// • Ni el nombre de los propietarios de derechos de autor ni los nombres de sus colaboradores pueden usarse para apoyar o promocionar productos derivados de este software sin el consentimiento previo por escrito. 
// ESTE SOFTWARE SE PROPORCIONA LOS PROPIETARIOS DEL COPYRIGHT Y SUS COLABORADORES "tal cual" y EXPRESA O IMPLÍCITAS, INCLUYENDO, 
// PERO NO LIMITADO A, LAS GARANTÍAS DE COMERCIALIZACIÓN Y APTITUD PARA UN FIN DETERMINADO. IN NO CASO EL PROPIETARIO COPYRIGHT O COLABORADORES responsables de daños directos,, INCIDENTAL, O INDIRECTOS ESPECIALES, 
// EJEMPLARES DERIVADOS (INCLUYENDO, pero no limitado a, ADQUISICIÓN DE BIENES O SERVICIOS; PÉRDIDA DE USO, DATOS O GANANCIAS; O INTERRUPCIÓN COMERCIAL) CAUSADOS Y EN CUALQUIER TEORÍA DE RESPONSABILIDAD, SEA CONTRACTUAL, 
// RESPONSABILIDAD ESTRICTA O AGRAVIO (INCLUYENDO NEGLIGENCIA) DERIVADOS DE CUALQUIER FORMA DE USO DE ESTE SOFTWARE, AUNQUE advertido de la posibilidad DE TAL DAÑO.


#include <TM1637.h>                    // display TM1637 libreria 
#include <EEPROM.h>                    // EEPROM libreria
#include <DMXSerial.h>                 // DMXSerial library: http://www.mathertel.de/Arduino/DMXSerial.aspx //
#define MODEPIN  7                     // entrada para Boton Modo
#define UPPIN    8                     // entrada para Boton incrementa direccion DMX
#define DOWNPIN  12                    // entrada para Boton decrementa direccion DMX
#define SETPIN   1                     // entrada boton ok
#define KEYSPEED    100                // buttons action trheshold, 200 ms
#define KEEPDMXDISP  30                // keep DMX address on screen, sec
#define PWM1 3    //red                     // Pines de Salidas para el PWM
#define PWM2 5    //green
#define PWM3 6    //blue
#define PWM4 9
#define delayTime1 5
#define delayTime2 2
#define delayTime3 1



TM1637 tm1637(2,4);                     // CLK & DIO salidas para Display TM1637

int           strobo=0;                 // Strober
int           fx=0;                     // efectos 

  
int threshold =532;                    //sensibilidad  de audio


boolean       setaddr=false,           // DMX process/set address flag
              btn_up=true,             // button flags
              btn_down=true,
              btn_set=true,
              btn_mode=true;
unsigned long last_btn;                // buttons press timestamps
unsigned long last_disp=millis();      // last screen update timestamp**
byte          ticks,                   // movement buttons handled actions
              deltadmx;                // movement step
int           dmxaddr=1,               // DMX address
              mult=0;                  // all channels light multiplicator
uint8_t       dmxh,dmxl;               // EEPROM DMX record
int8_t        brightness=4;            // screen brightness level

void dmxdisp(){                      
  int tmp;                             // temp
  int8_t digit[3];                     // address output
  tmp=dmxaddr-(dmxaddr%100);
  digit[0]=tmp/100;
  tmp=dmxaddr-(dmxaddr%10)-(digit[0]*100);
  digit[1]=tmp/10;
  digit[2]=dmxaddr-(digit[0]*100)-(digit[1]*10);
  if(setaddr){
    tm1637.display(0,0x0A);            // setup address
    tm1637.display(1,digit[0]);
    tm1637.display(2,digit[1]);
    tm1637.display(3,digit[2]);
  }else{
    tm1637.display(0,0x0d);
    tm1637.display(1,digit[0]);        // display address
    tm1637.display(2,digit[1]);
    tm1637.display(3,digit[2]);
  }
}

void processmovestep(){
  ticks++;
  if(ticks>10) deltadmx=10;            // increase step
  if(ticks>20) deltadmx=50;
  if(ticks>30){                        // reset step
    deltadmx=1;
    ticks=0;
  }
  dmxdisp();
}

void setup(){
 
  pinMode(PWM1,OUTPUT);          //red      // Iniciar pines de salida
  pinMode(PWM2,OUTPUT);         //green
  pinMode(PWM3,OUTPUT);         //blue
  pinMode(PWM4,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(SETPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);        // init input key pins
  pinMode(MODEPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(UPPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(DOWNPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);
  tm1637.init();                       // LDM init
  tm1637.set(brightness);
  DMXSerial.init(DMXReceiver);
  dmxh=EEPROM.read(0x00);              // restore DMX
  dmxl=EEPROM.read(0x01);
  if(dmxh!=0xFF) dmxaddr=(dmxh*256)+dmxl;
  dmxdisp();
}

int redVal;   // rojo
int blueVal;  // azul
int greenVal; // verde


void loop(){
  if(setaddr){
    if(btn_up && btn_down && btn_set && btn_mode){  // read movement keys from idle mode
      btn_up=digitalRead(UPPIN);
      btn_down=digitalRead(DOWNPIN);
      btn_set=digitalRead(SETPIN);
      btn_mode=digitalRead(MODEPIN);
      last_btn=millis();
      ticks=0;
      deltadmx=1;
      if(!btn_up && !btn_down) btn_down=true;
    }
    if(!btn_mode){                                // back to DMX process mode
      btn_mode=true;                              // change mode
      setaddr=false;
      dmxh=EEPROM.read(0x00);                     // restore DMX
      dmxl=EEPROM.read(0x01);
      if(dmxh!=0xFF) dmxaddr=(dmxh*256)+dmxl;
      tm1637.init();                              // reset screen
      delay(500);
      dmxdisp();
     }
    if(!btn_set){                                 // store DMX
      if(dmxaddr>255){
        if(EEPROM.read(0x00)!=0x01) EEPROM.write(0x00,0x01);
        dmxl=dmxaddr-256;
      }else{
        if(EEPROM.read(0x00)!=0x00) EEPROM.write(0x00,0x00);
        dmxl=dmxaddr;
      }
      if(EEPROM.read(0x01)!=dmxl) EEPROM.write(0x01,dmxl);
      btn_set=true;                               // change mode
      setaddr=false;
      tm1637.init();                              // reset screen
      delay(500);
      dmxdisp();
      }
    if(!btn_up) btn_up=digitalRead(UPPIN);        // read movement keys from moving mode
    if(!btn_down) btn_down=digitalRead(DOWNPIN);
    if(!btn_up && millis()-last_btn>=KEYSPEED){   // move DMX up
      last_btn=millis();
      dmxaddr+=deltadmx;
      if(dmxaddr>512) dmxaddr=1;
      processmovestep();
    }
    if(!btn_down && millis()-last_btn>=KEYSPEED){ // move DMX down
      last_btn=millis();
      dmxaddr-=deltadmx;
      if(dmxaddr<1) dmxaddr=512;
      processmovestep();
    } 
  }
  else{
    if(digitalRead(MODEPIN)==0){                 // enter set address mode
      setaddr=true;                              // change mode
      tm1637.init();                             // reset screen
      delay(500);
      dmxdisp();
    }
    mult = DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr);                            // Letura de canales DMX
    analogWrite(PWM1,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+1)*mult/256));    // Canal Rojo 2
    analogWrite(PWM2,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+2)*mult/256));    // Canal Verdde 3
    analogWrite(PWM3,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+3)*mult/256));    // Canal Azul 4
   // analogWrite(PWM4,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+4)*mult/256));    // Canal Blanco 5

    strobo = (DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+4));  // Canal Strobo 6

    
 int stroboporcent = map(strobo, 0, 255, 400, 10);             

 if ( strobo > 1 ) {
    analogWrite(PWM1,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+1)*mult/256));
    analogWrite(PWM2,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+2)*mult/256));
    analogWrite(PWM3,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+3)*mult/256));

    delay (stroboporcent);
    
    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);

    delay(stroboporcent);
  }


fx = (DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+5));


int show = map(fx, -42, 256,0,7); // SELECCION  6 SHOWS 

if ( show == 1 ){        // SHOW1 FADE VEL1
 
 int redVal = 255;
 int blueVal = 0;
 int greenVal = 0;

   for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    greenVal += 1;
    redVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );

    delay( delayTime1 );
  }

  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 0;
  greenVal = 255;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    blueVal += 1;
    greenVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );

    delay( delayTime1 );
  }
 
  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 255;
  greenVal = 0;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    redVal += 1;
    blueVal -= 1;
 
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );

    delay( delayTime1 );
  }

 }
if ( show == 2 ){ // SHOW FADE VEL2
 
 int redVal = 255;
 int blueVal = 0;
 int greenVal = 0;

   for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    greenVal += 1;
    redVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );

    delay( delayTime2 );
  }

  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 0;
  greenVal = 255;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    blueVal += 1;
    greenVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );

    delay( delayTime2 );
  }
 
  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 255;
  greenVal = 0;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    redVal += 1;
    blueVal -= 1;
 
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );

    delay( delayTime2 );
  }

 }

if ( show == 3 ){ // SHOW FADE VEL3
 
 int redVal = 255;
 int blueVal = 0;
 int greenVal = 0;

   for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    greenVal += 1;
    redVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );

    delay( delayTime3 );
  }

  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 0;
  greenVal = 255;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    blueVal += 1;
    greenVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );

    delay( delayTime3 );
  }
 
  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 255;
  greenVal = 0;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    redVal += 1;
    blueVal -= 1;
 
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );

    delay( delayTime3 );
  }
 }
if ( show == 4 ){ // SHOW secuencia 1
 
    analogWrite(PWM1, 255);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);
    
    delay(500);
   
    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 255);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);
    
    delay(500);

    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 255);
    
    delay(500);
 }
 
 if ( show == 5 ){ // SHOW secuencial 2
 
    analogWrite(PWM1, 255);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);
    
    delay(150);
   
    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 255);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);
    
    delay(150);

    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 255);
    
    delay(150);
 }

if ( show == 6 ){ // SHOW AUDIO RITMICO
 
  int sensorValue = analogRead(A0); //A0 es la entrada a la que se conecta el módulo
  if(sensorValue<=threshold){
   digitalWrite(PWM1, HIGH);
   digitalWrite(PWM2, HIGH);
   digitalWrite(PWM3, HIGH); //
   delay(50);
   digitalWrite(PWM1, LOW);
   digitalWrite(PWM2, LOW);
   digitalWrite(PWM3, LOW);}


 }

 
 }  // final final
}
```


----------



## djsound (May 18, 2017)

Un ultimo aporte.... el diseño en PCB Wizzard del receptor, esta divido en 2 placas para facilidad de montaje en el aparato, tablero con el Display, botones Micrófono y Potenciometro de sensibilidad de audio y la tarjeta con el Atmega y max485, de igual forma adjunto el codigo corregido, con la configuración de pines para este PCB. ha se me olvidaba, reemplace el sensor de audio, por un micrófono de electret. Espero este bien y quedo atento a sus comentarios. 


```
// 12/05/2017
// RECEPTOR DMX 6 CANALES
// 1 DIMMER GENERAL, 2 ROJO, 3 VERDE, 4 AZUL, 5 STROBO, 6 EFECTOS
// Implementacion de Canal efectos especiales
// Djsound


// 28/04/2017
// RECEPTOR DMX 6 CANALES 
// 1 DIMMER GENERAL, 2 ROJO, 3 VERDE, 4 AZUL, 5 BLANCO, 6 STROBO
// Implementacion de Canal Strobo
// Niht Gonzalez C.


// 30/01/2013
// Set y visualización de la dirección DMX para controlador DMX Arduino
// Leer datos de la dirección DMX y salida PWM
// Primer Canal = dimmer general (multiplicador)
// http://www.city416.ru/
 
// http://www.mathertel.de/License.aspx
// Acuerdo de licencia de software (Licencia BSD)
// Copyright (C) 2005 a 2014 de Matthias Hertel, http://www.mathertel.de/
// Todos los derechos reservados.
// La redistribución y el uso en formas de fuente y binario, con o sin modificaciones, están permitidos siempre que se cumplan las siguientes condiciones:
// • Las redistribuciones del código fuente deben conservar el aviso de copyright anterior, esta lista de condiciones y la siguiente renuncia. 
// • Las redistribuciones en formato binario deben reproducir el aviso de copyright anterior, esta lista de condiciones y la siguiente renuncia en la documentación y / u otros materiales proporcionados con la distribución. 
// • Ni el nombre de los propietarios de derechos de autor ni los nombres de sus colaboradores pueden usarse para apoyar o promocionar productos derivados de este software sin el consentimiento previo por escrito. 
// ESTE SOFTWARE SE PROPORCIONA LOS PROPIETARIOS DEL COPYRIGHT Y SUS COLABORADORES "tal cual" y EXPRESA O IMPLÍCITAS, INCLUYENDO, 
// PERO NO LIMITADO A, LAS GARANTÍAS DE COMERCIALIZACIÓN Y APTITUD PARA UN FIN DETERMINADO. IN NO CASO EL PROPIETARIO COPYRIGHT O COLABORADORES responsables de daños directos,, INCIDENTAL, O INDIRECTOS ESPECIALES, 
// EJEMPLARES DERIVADOS (INCLUYENDO, pero no limitado a, ADQUISICIÓN DE BIENES O SERVICIOS; PÉRDIDA DE USO, DATOS O GANANCIAS; O INTERRUPCIÓN COMERCIAL) CAUSADOS Y EN CUALQUIER TEORÍA DE RESPONSABILIDAD, SEA CONTRACTUAL, 
// RESPONSABILIDAD ESTRICTA O AGRAVIO (INCLUYENDO NEGLIGENCIA) DERIVADOS DE CUALQUIER FORMA DE USO DE ESTE SOFTWARE, AUNQUE advertido de la posibilidad DE TAL DAÑO.


#include <TM1637.h>                    // display TM1637 libreria 
#include <EEPROM.h>                    // EEPROM libreria
#include <DMXSerial.h>                 // DMXSerial library: http://www.mathertel.de/Arduino/DMXSerial.aspx //
#define MODEPIN  1                     // entrada para Boton Modo
#define UPPIN    2                     // entrada para Boton incrementa direccion DMX
#define DOWNPIN  3                    // entrada para Boton decrementa direccion DMX
#define SETPIN   4                     // entrada boton ok
#define KEYSPEED    100                // buttons action trheshold, 200 ms
#define KEEPDMXDISP  30                // keep DMX address on screen, sec
#define PWM1 11    //red                     // Pines de Salidas para el PWM
#define PWM2 10    //green
#define PWM3 9   //blue

#define delayTime1 5
#define delayTime2 2
#define delayTime3 1



TM1637 tm1637(6,7);                     // CLK & DIO salidas para Display TM1637

int           strobo=0;                 // Strober
int           fx=0;                     // efectos 
int           audio=0;                     // efectos 
  


boolean       setaddr=false,           // DMX process/set address flag
              btn_up=true,             // button flags
              btn_down=true,
              btn_set=true,
              btn_mode=true;
unsigned long last_btn;                // buttons press timestamps
unsigned long last_disp=millis();      // last screen update timestamp**
byte          ticks,                   // movement buttons handled actions
              deltadmx;                // movement step
int           dmxaddr=1,               // DMX address
              mult=0;                  // all channels light multiplicator
uint8_t       dmxh,dmxl;               // EEPROM DMX record
int8_t        brightness=4;            // screen brightness level

void dmxdisp(){                      
  int tmp;                             // temp
  int8_t digit[3];                     // address output
  tmp=dmxaddr-(dmxaddr%100);
  digit[0]=tmp/100;
  tmp=dmxaddr-(dmxaddr%10)-(digit[0]*100);
  digit[1]=tmp/10;
  digit[2]=dmxaddr-(digit[0]*100)-(digit[1]*10);
  if(setaddr){
    tm1637.display(0,0x0A);            // setup address
    tm1637.display(1,digit[0]);
    tm1637.display(2,digit[1]);
    tm1637.display(3,digit[2]);
  }else{
    tm1637.display(0,0x0d);
    tm1637.display(1,digit[0]);        // display address
    tm1637.display(2,digit[1]);
    tm1637.display(3,digit[2]);
  }
}

void processmovestep(){
  ticks++;
  if(ticks>10) deltadmx=10;            // increase step
  if(ticks>20) deltadmx=50;
  if(ticks>30){                        // reset step
    deltadmx=1;
    ticks=0;
  }
  dmxdisp();
}

void setup(){
 
  pinMode(PWM1,OUTPUT);          //red      // Iniciar pines de salida
  pinMode(PWM2,OUTPUT);         //green
  pinMode(PWM3,OUTPUT);         //blue

  pinMode(SETPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);        // init input key pins
  pinMode(MODEPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(UPPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(DOWNPIN,INPUT_PULLUP);
  tm1637.init();                       // LDM init
  tm1637.set(brightness);
  DMXSerial.init(DMXReceiver);
  dmxh=EEPROM.read(0x00);              // restore DMX
  dmxl=EEPROM.read(0x01);
  if(dmxh!=0xFF) dmxaddr=(dmxh*256)+dmxl;
  dmxdisp();
}

int redVal;   // rojo
int blueVal;  // azul
int greenVal; // verde


void loop(){
  if(setaddr){
    if(btn_up && btn_down && btn_set && btn_mode){  // read movement keys from idle mode
      btn_up=digitalRead(UPPIN);
      btn_down=digitalRead(DOWNPIN);
      btn_set=digitalRead(SETPIN);
      btn_mode=digitalRead(MODEPIN);
      last_btn=millis();
      ticks=0;
      deltadmx=1;
      if(!btn_up && !btn_down) btn_down=true;
    }
    if(!btn_mode){                                // back to DMX process mode
      btn_mode=true;                              // change mode
      setaddr=false;
      dmxh=EEPROM.read(0x00);                     // restore DMX
      dmxl=EEPROM.read(0x01);
      if(dmxh!=0xFF) dmxaddr=(dmxh*256)+dmxl;
      tm1637.init();                              // reset screen
      delay(500);
      dmxdisp();
     }
    if(!btn_set){                                 // store DMX
      if(dmxaddr>255){
        if(EEPROM.read(0x00)!=0x01) EEPROM.write(0x00,0x01);
        dmxl=dmxaddr-256;
      }else{
        if(EEPROM.read(0x00)!=0x00) EEPROM.write(0x00,0x00);
        dmxl=dmxaddr;
      }
      if(EEPROM.read(0x01)!=dmxl) EEPROM.write(0x01,dmxl);
      btn_set=true;                               // change mode
      setaddr=false;
      tm1637.init();                              // reset screen
      delay(500);
      dmxdisp();
      }
    if(!btn_up) btn_up=digitalRead(UPPIN);        // read movement keys from moving mode
    if(!btn_down) btn_down=digitalRead(DOWNPIN);
    if(!btn_up && millis()-last_btn>=KEYSPEED){   // move DMX up
      last_btn=millis();
      dmxaddr+=deltadmx;
      if(dmxaddr>512) dmxaddr=1;
      processmovestep();
    }
    if(!btn_down && millis()-last_btn>=KEYSPEED){ // move DMX down
      last_btn=millis();
      dmxaddr-=deltadmx;
      if(dmxaddr<1) dmxaddr=512;
      processmovestep();
    } 
  }
  else{
    if(digitalRead(MODEPIN)==0){                 // enter set address mode
      setaddr=true;                              // change mode
      tm1637.init();                             // reset screen
      delay(500);
      dmxdisp();
    }
    mult = DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr);                            // Letura de canales DMX
    analogWrite(PWM1,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+1)*mult/256));    // Canal Rojo 2
    analogWrite(PWM2,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+2)*mult/256));    // Canal Verdde 3
    analogWrite(PWM3,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+3)*mult/256));    // Canal Azul 4
   // analogWrite(PWM4,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+4)*mult/256));    // Canal Blanco 5

    strobo = (DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+4));  // Canal Strobo 6

    
 int stroboporcent = map(strobo, 0, 255, 400, 10);             

 if ( strobo > 1 ) {
    analogWrite(PWM1,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+1)*mult/256));
    analogWrite(PWM2,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+2)*mult/256));
    analogWrite(PWM3,(DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+3)*mult/256));

    delay (stroboporcent);
    
    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);

    delay(stroboporcent);
  }


fx = (DMXSerial.read(dmxaddr+5));


int show = map(fx, -42, 256,0,7); // SELECCION  6 SHOWS 

if ( show == 1 ){        // SHOW1 FADE VEL1
 
 int redVal = 255;
 int blueVal = 0;
 int greenVal = 0;

   for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    greenVal += 1;
    redVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );

    delay( delayTime1 );
  }

  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 0;
  greenVal = 255;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    blueVal += 1;
    greenVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );

    delay( delayTime1 );
  }
 
  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 255;
  greenVal = 0;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    redVal += 1;
    blueVal -= 1;
 
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );

    delay( delayTime1 );
  }

 }
if ( show == 2 ){ // SHOW FADE VEL2
 
 int redVal = 255;
 int blueVal = 0;
 int greenVal = 0;

   for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    greenVal += 1;
    redVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );

    delay( delayTime2 );
  }

  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 0;
  greenVal = 255;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    blueVal += 1;
    greenVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );

    delay( delayTime2 );
  }
 
  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 255;
  greenVal = 0;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    redVal += 1;
    blueVal -= 1;
 
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );

    delay( delayTime2 );
  }

 }

if ( show == 3 ){ // SHOW FADE VEL3
 
 int redVal = 255;
 int blueVal = 0;
 int greenVal = 0;

   for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    greenVal += 1;
    redVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );

    delay( delayTime3 );
  }

  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 0;
  greenVal = 255;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    blueVal += 1;
    greenVal -= 1;
    
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );
    analogWrite( PWM2, 255 - greenVal );

    delay( delayTime3 );
  }
 
  redVal = 0;
  blueVal = 255;
  greenVal = 0;
 
  for( int i = 0 ; i < 255 ; i += 1 ){
    redVal += 1;
    blueVal -= 1;
 
    analogWrite( PWM1, 255 - redVal );
    analogWrite( PWM3, 255 - blueVal );

    delay( delayTime3 );
  }
 }
if ( show == 4 ){ // SHOW secuencia 1
 
    analogWrite(PWM1, 255);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);
    
    delay(500);
   
    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 255);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);
    
    delay(500);

    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 255);
    
    delay(500);
 }
 
 if ( show == 5 ){ // SHOW secuencial 2
 
    analogWrite(PWM1, 255);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);
    
    delay(150);
   
    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 255);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 0);
    
    delay(150);

    analogWrite(PWM1, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM2, 0);
    analogWrite(PWM3, 255);
    
    delay(150);
 }

if ( show == 6 ){ // SHOW AUDIO RITMICO

int sensi =532;                    //sensibilidad  de audio

 
  int sensorValue = analogRead(A4); //A4 es la entrada a la que se conecta el módulo
  if(sensorValue<=sensi){
   digitalWrite(PWM1, HIGH);
   digitalWrite(PWM2, HIGH);
   digitalWrite(PWM3, HIGH); //
   delay(50);
   digitalWrite(PWM1, LOW);
   digitalWrite(PWM2, LOW);
   digitalWrite(PWM3, LOW);}


 }

 
 }  // final final
}
```


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2017)

Un *"Láser light show"* 

 es *"Lo mas del universo"* , pero puede ser muy interesante.


----------



## angel_oriel (Nov 24, 2017)

Estimados, saludos y consulta.

Donde puedo comprar lentes en China, que sean auto regulables, que estoy en un proyecto para fabricar un proyector de logos publicitarios y me falta ese detalle.


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 24, 2017)

Solo necesita los lentes?  Los ECO Spot Lens son muy buenos para ese fin.

Yo los compraría mejor en USA pero si desea comprar en China aquí venden unos muy buenos.

http://www.hlol.co.uk/plano-convex-lenses.html


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Nov 25, 2017)

angel_oriel dijo:


> Estimados, saludos y consulta.
> 
> Donde puedo comprar lentes en China, que sean auto regulables, que estoy en un proyecto para fabricar un proyector de logos publicitarios y me falta ese detalle.



Fijate si te sirve www.optolife.com

Si llegas a comprar algo ahi contame como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## angel_oriel (Nov 27, 2017)

Gracias por el dato, pero mi idea es encontrar una tienda con la que pueda pagar con Neteller o Paypal y que tenga envio directo a mi pais (Chile) sin necesidad de contratar casilla, como lo hago a traves de china comprando en aliexpress


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 27, 2017)

Bueno hasta ahí se comprende pero en si busca solo los lentes o todo el modulo

¿Tiene algunos modelos pensados para el Proyector?

Tiendas Chinas hay muchas lo dificil es saber cual es la mejor y fiable.

Yo si prefiero una tienda no China en lo posible, le recomiendo esta es muy buena y tiene lo que usted busca:

https://cvp.com/product/dedolight_dp1.1


----------



## angel_oriel (Nov 27, 2017)

Mira, la idea es hacer algo parecido a este proyector:





La circuiteria la tengo en mente, usare pastillas led de 50w y para el sistema donde va fijo el logo sera un sistema simple de rotacion por engranes que tendra un motor nema17 y sera controlado manualmente por un potenciometro (y su respectivo circuito). 

Lo que me falta y necesito el el lente, que proyectara el logo y que necesito que enfoque de forma manual, para asi dejarla instalada de forma fija y poder regular la nitidez directamente (como sale en el video)


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 27, 2017)

Es igual al de ADJ pero de 60W pensé que iba a construir un proyector muy profesional son lentes cóncavo/convexo.

Cuantos piensa construir?


----------



## angel_oriel (Nov 27, 2017)

Sep, es algo parecido y lo que busco hacer es simplemente un proyector que cumpla esa funcion, proyectar logos, por ello preguntaba si habia algun kit en el que viniera la lente frontal que aparece ahi con regulacion manual y no tener que recurrir a buscarla de algun proyector viejo o de donde pueda sacarla.


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 27, 2017)

Pues lo primero es buscar y agotar toda posibilidad de encontrar alguno parecido en su país no? Si no lo hay pues si lo encarga el manual focus lens, porque no le entendía eso de lentes autoregulables


Por aquí echele un vistazo a lo mejor encuentra alguno que se adapte.


https://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-435085056-lentes-concavos-convexos-planos-de-doble-cara-_JM

Pues esos si los venden pero toca ver si cumple sus expectativas y es seguro la compra.












Es por ello que le preguntaba si le servían los Eco Spot.






Gobosource es una tienda muy confiable y puede pagar con Paypal para comprar partes:

https://www.gobosource.com/gos/gobosource-spot-lens-desize-f70mm-20Âº28Âº-medium-p-2986.html


El focus manual o lens barrel DIY lo puede hacer con acople pvc o algo similar, incluso con un tubo de sintonia queda muy bien:


----------



## angel_oriel (Nov 28, 2017)

Exactamente es lo que busco, un lente con enfoque manual, voy a revisar la página que me diste y veré que tal me va. Gracias por el dato


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Nov 28, 2017)

yo hice mis proyectores de imagenes con un simple lente que compre en una optica (que hagan lentes para los ojos), seguro que en tu ciudad hay una!! No se que tanta precision en la imagen necesitas, pero si son solo figuras con un lente vas bien, si tenes que proyectar alguna imagen con texto o algo asi, que tenga que ser bien definido, ahi si, necesitas un triplet para no tener las aberraciones cromaticas por utilizar un solo lente.


----------



## angel_oriel (Nov 28, 2017)

Lo que proyectaré son logos empresariales, varios tienen letras grandes y pequeñas, me podrias orientar mas por favor?


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 28, 2017)

Para letreros con alta nitidez y sin desenfocar, eso si toca con unos buenos lentes ni lupitas chinas ni nada de ello sirve.

Son 3 lentes para lograr una proyección de alta calidad,  2 lentes para enfocar la distancia focal length, estos reciben el nombre de Field Lens son plano convexo donde su parte plata se enfrenta, hay otra configuración donde los lentes que enfocan la distancia, se colocan con su parte convexa enfrentados recibe el nombre de condenser lens, esto lo realizan dependiendo del tipo de lampara o fuente de luz a usar. El lente para el objetivo que va colocado en el focal es una lente convergente convexo de ciertos grados.

Dependiendo del angulo de apertura del lente y diámetro de este mismo, así mismo se podrá calcular la distancia focal y poder regular de forma manual el lente focal.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 28, 2017)

Hola 





angel_oriel dijo:


> Lo que proyectaré son logos empresariales, varios tienen letras grandes y pequeñas, me podrias orientar mas por favor?


Lo que el amigo Fuegomp3 te esta tambien sujiriendo​ Es que te olvidas de lo mas importante .,y que no tenes en cuenta​ Los lentes que compres de un equipo determinado .,  casi seguro que en el tuyo no funcionan​ El led casi seguro .,  lleva un lente concentrador ., si el tuyo no lo lleva ., seguricimo que alli empizan los problemas​ Yo te aconsejo ., que vallas alguna libreria y consigas algunas lupas (de diferente tipo y angulo)​ Lo importante es que sean de vidrio (no son caras)., luego hagas varias pruebas para saber cual es la distancia focal que necesitas​ Que por lo general no son ni parecidas a los equipos comerciales ., entonces  luego ves la manera de realizar el montaje mecanico​ Hay una infinidad de tipos de caños plasticos de polietileno (son de color negro y no hace falta pintar)​Por ejemplo ., una brida para tanque australiano (se usa en el campo agricola/ganadero) ., sobre on tapon para el mismo​ Se perfora (al diametro requerido) y se coloca el lente .,  y luego se sujeta con un seguro de acero u otro sistema​Y te queda muy prolijo e igual al sistema comercial​ Este tema se trato un monton de veces en este hilo ., incluso con ejemplos reales​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola . . .


Lo que  se arregla con un pedazo de alambre  tiene arreglo


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Nov 28, 2017)

Bueno, incisto en algo, si es muy detallista necesitas un TRIPLET 


Y aca te muestro lo que arme yo para el enfoque manual del triplet en mi proyector casero:


Al girarlo el lente avanza o retrocede...


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 28, 2017)

Hola 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que  se arregla con un pedazo de alambre  tiene arreglo


 Esssssssttttteeeeeeeeee ....¡¡¡¡¡ si señor !!!! ., "lo atamo con alambre " ., jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj​ Amigo Fuegomp3 





Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Bueno, incisto en algo, si es muy detallista necesitas un TRIPLET
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161878
> Y aca te muestro lo que arme yo para el enfoque manual del triplet en mi proyector casero:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161877
> Al girarlo el lente avanza o retrocede...


 Eso es lo que digo yo ., y muestro mis lentes (una foto vale mas que mil explicaciones)​ Estan puestas en secuencia de montaje​         Como veran ., es para un scaner 100% casero​ Y como dijo el amigo Fuegomp3 ., son tres lentes (notece el 3° lente en la chapa para lograr el foco)​ Si ustedes se preguntan ¿¿¿ de que es el plastico ???? ., bueno es de la descarga para piletas de cosina​ El sistema se desplaza el exterior (entra bastante ajustado)., que es el que tiene el lente mas grande​ El otro esta pegado ala chapa con "FASTIX" siliconado ., tambien noten las varillas rozcadas ., para poder regular la distancia de foco (focal)​


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Nov 29, 2017)

Muy bueno Loco! yo intente armar un triplet, tambien use unos caños de pvc, el tema es que compre lentes "a ojo", y si bien se veia bien, en las 4 puntas se me desenfocaba y tenia aberraciones terribles, en el centro todo bien.. ahí fue cuando termine comprando un triplet armado y santo remedio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2017)

Las lupas de vidrio hacen esas aberraciones , las lentes de cristal ya mucho menos , las corregidas prácticamente nada


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Nov 29, 2017)

las que use yo son las que se usan para hacer los lentes de vista, no se si serian de vidrio o cristal :/ igual lo mio fue hecho sin grandes calculos, solamente calcule las dioptrias positivas y negativas como para que quede todo parejo, de ahi entre lo que deberia ser y lo que hice, mas que seguro un abismo en el medio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2017)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.B3qEJusPHA8


----------



## Futuro (Jun 15, 2018)

Saludos amigos,por fin estoy de vuelta,luego de un año sin internet en mi pueblo,ya que por sabotaje se habian robado el cable de fibra optica que alimentaba la zona de telefonia y internet y se robaron una plaqueta de la central del pueblo,pero ya todo solucionado.Nuevamente disponible y a la orden por aca para asesorias y compartir conocimientos...


----------



## claaudj (Oct 11, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> buenas, esta semana comienzo el tema del escaner, estaba terminando un filtro activo de 4 vias con mute por canal, inversion de fase y volumen independiente mas el master, me falta ponerle un indicador de picos. bueno ahi voy con un esquema en bloque para mi amigo locodelafonola, si es mas menos lo que tengo que hacer para tirar de un scanner para el otro las señales de control.



releyendo y reviviendo...como habra quedado ese escaner ????este sabado tuve que iluminar un cumple y use mis audirritmicos de motor cc y pensaba tyengo paps tirados porque aun no he hecho bien esos escaners ????


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Te prometo un video. Recuerdo que solo hice un puente del scaner bueno al escaner que estaba muerto el micro. Eso si tuve que usar uln2803 y cable de 32 pares con un conector en cada punta DB25
Miren esto. Yo no lo he armado. Quedo en el intento por ahora. Este circuito sirve para un scanner. Lo diseñe para eso.  Por lo menos en la simulacion funciona. Ojala les sirva para algo.
Me faltaba la simulacion.


----------



## claaudj (Oct 11, 2018)

Si si por favor activemos este tema!!!... Quiero hacer 3 escaners... O sea modificar los que tengo...que solo tiene un espejo con movimiento de vaivén de un motor cc...La marca es geny modelo wild bazer En algún momento hice con placa arduino un movimiento x y con un par de servos y un joystick... Pero me gustaría que además funcione audio rítmico... Locodelafonola gentilmente (gracias hermano) me quiso ayudar pero no se si mi intelecto electrónico y programaciónal escapa de sus ideas o habilidades ... Que desistí en aquel momento de hacer algo más complejo de lo que quizás necesite al menos por ahora... Este finde subo lo que tengo y que ideas me surgieron para ver si revivímos este temon si les parece


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 11, 2018)

En la simulacion hay 3 PAP que se mueven independiente con el mismo pulso. Solo habria que ponerle el circuito audiorritmico  . Revisalo para que veas. Yo tengo dos escaner por armar y no se ni cohete de programacion. Asi que por aqui que es mas corto. Como se dice en buen cubano. Saludos.

Creo que lo subi dos veces . Disculpen. Si pueden quiten el segundo . Gracias.


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 14, 2018)

? Bueno alguien lo probó aunque sea en el circuit wizard ¿


----------



## claaudj (Oct 14, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> ? Bueno alguien lo probó aunque sea en el circuit wizard ¿


Si, yo, esta mañana me baje el circuit wizard y lo abrí... Y si bien no entiendo mucho al ver los polos de los motores secuenciadose el circuito funciona... Preguntas or que tiene 3 Paps? Porque en el pcb no encuentro más que un solo 555???


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 14, 2018)

El pcb es para probar un solo circuito, por si fallaba o habia que cuadrar algo. No lo termine de diseñar para el escaner porque esta en standby por ahora . En la simulacion hay 3 motores porque la idea era mover dos motores para el espejo , uno para el movimiento vertical y el otro para el movimiento horizontal. El que te queda es para mover la parabola llena de espejos de colores.


----------



## claaudj (Oct 14, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 171953
> El pcb es para probar un solo circuito, por si fallaba o habia que cuadrar algo. No lo termine de diseñar para el escaner porque esta en standby por ahora . En la simulacion hay 3 motores porque la idea era mover dos motores para el espejo , uno para el movimiento vertical y el otro para el movimiento horizontal. El que te queda es para mover la parabola llena de espejos de colores.


Ahhh perfecto si me imagine que se podría usar para esa parábola interna (que los scan que tengo también la tienen)... Ok y ese potenciómetro es el que iría en el joystick propiamente???. Estuve viendo el sistema de montaje de los motores Paps que sostienen el espejo de un scan marca MOJO y veo que cada motor tiene unos tornillos limitadores como final de recorrido ya sea pan o tilt... No sabía que se le podía poner un mero tornillo a un pap... Pensé que los límites de grados se los daba la programación misma!...


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 14, 2018)

En las luces originales viene asi mismo. Un tornillo en cada lado cubierto con un spaguetti de goma para que no suene cuando llegue ahi el motor.


----------



## claaudj (Mar 4, 2019)

tanto tiempo ¡ necesito hacer esto del video pero con motores paso a paso y no encuentro como , en el video muestra dos modos me interesa el principal , es decir que los servos se posicionen en un punto cero al igual que el joystick 
Arduino Servo Dual Mode Control - Pan/Tilt With Joystick


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 5, 2019)

Hola





claaudj dijo:


> tanto tiempo ¡ necesito hacer esto del video pero con motores paso a paso y no encuentro como , en el video muestra dos modos me interesa el principal , es decir que los servos se posicionen en un punto cero al igual que el joystick
> Arduino Servo Dual Mode Control - Pan/Tilt With Joystick


Lamentablemente no te puedo agudar 
Hace 3 meses me quede sin computadora 
Te estoy condestando del celu


----------



## juanitoelmion (Ago 13, 2019)

locodelafonola dijo:


> heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy amigaso  mira dario eso micros se pueden grabar/regrabar varias veces .
> , el asunto son los FUSEBIT ., si los tiene bloqueados ., hay que armar un programador paralelo de voltaje alto .,  para desbloquearlos
> entonces sip ., se pueden borrar y grabar


como yo podria hacer eso, ya que tengo dos pero uno ya se me quemo, entonces quiero copiar el otro pero no puedo, cada vez que le doy en leer, siempre me aparece FFFF, podrian ayudarme con ese tema?


----------



## Futuro (Ago 14, 2019)

endryc1 dijo:


> Te prometo un video. Recuerdo que solo hice un puente del scaner bueno al escaner que estaba muerto el micro. Eso si tuve que usar uln2803 y cable de 32 pares con un conector en cada punta DB25
> Miren esto. Yo no lo he armado. Quedo en el intento por ahora. Este circuito sirve para un scanner. Lo diseñe para eso.  Por lo menos en la simulacion funciona. Ojala les sirva para algo.
> Me faltaba la simulacion.


Buenas amigo,¿ese es para un Moon de parabola espejada?


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Bueno ahi va el video prometido. En plena fiesta me acorde´.Saludos
Estoy viendo como subo esto .


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Este es el enlace al video a los scaners despues de reparados.


----------



## agusloco (Feb 4, 2020)

Hola, una vez usé una interfaz dmx con la xbee usb y el ft232rl... 
Esa placa se me perdió, y compré placas nuevas

El problema es que no me ubico donde van las conexiones en esta placa, estuve buscando en distintos foros. pero lo hacen con otra placa

Alguien me puede guiar donde conectar los cables?


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 5, 2020)

Hola





agusloco dijo:


> Hola, una vez usé una interfaz dmx con la xbee usb y el ft232rl...
> Esa placa se me perdió, y compré placas nuevas
> 
> El problema es que no me ubico donde van las conexiones en esta placa, estuve buscando en distintos foros. pero lo hacen con otra placa
> ...


No conozco esa placa 
Péro si tenes el esquemtico te puedo ayudar
Publicalo aca


----------



## Unicoinbraus (Feb 10, 2020)

Estoy interesado en hacer un dispositivo DMX. tengo madrix neo y quiero controlar solo 2 colores, R y B, el problema es que tambien quiero fabricar mi propio receptor de dmx porque quiero ponerlo dentro de un gabinete. ¿alguien sabe como fabricar su propio decodificador dmx sin uso de microcontroladores o arduino?, es decir, si existe algun integrado que ya entrege el "address" listo??


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 10, 2020)

Hola 





Unicoinbraus dijo:


> Estoy interesado en hacer un dispositivo DMX. tengo madrix neo y quiero controlar solo 2 colores, R y B, el problema es que tambien quiero fabricar mi propio receptor de dmx porque quiero ponerlo dentro de un gabinete. ¿alguien sabe como fabricar su propio decodificador dmx sin uso de microcontroladores o arduino?, es decir, si existe algun integrado que ya entrege el "address" listo??


 Que yo sepa no existe ningun integrado para eso
Aparte el DMX es una señal multiplex
O sea para tener un comando dado en una direccion definida tenes que decodificar la señal DMX


----------



## Unicoinbraus (Feb 11, 2020)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola  Que yo sepa no existe ningun integrado para eso
> Aparte el DMX es una señal multiplex
> O sea para tener un comando dado en una direccion definida tenes que decodificar la señal DMX




Entonces como puedo crear una luz wash dmx completamente por mi?


Siempre los dispositivos dmx receptores (como iluminacion y etc) estan programados por un microcontrolador?


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 11, 2020)

hola 





Unicoinbraus dijo:


> Entonces como puedo crear una luz wash dmx completamente por mi?
> Siempre los dispositivos dmx receptores (como iluminacion y etc) estan programados por un microcontrolador?


Te vuelvo a repetir sin microprocesadores no se puede manejar el DMX
No te queda otra que usar circuitos logicos combinados (son audioritmicos ., NO DMX)
Justamente al principio de esta paguina colocaron un vdeo de un escaner de tres motores
en la pagina anterior publicaron los circuitos
Mas atras ., no recuerdo donde se publico un mini wahs de 86 led de 5mm
Hay un monton de equipos publicados con logica sencilla solo tenes que leerte el tema completo ..... JA JA JA
Solo tenes que buscar estan aqui y de paso aprendes como se hace


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 12, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, alguien a construido estos Galvos de 20 a 40Kpps DIY


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 13, 2020)

Hola


Jota Jota dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, alguien a construido estos Galvos de 20 a 40Kpps DIY


Bueno aca subo lo que encontre entre mi desorden
Se que tengo mas ...... ¡¡ pero no se donde esta !! ......ja ja ja ja
Cualquier duda consulta no hay problema
Crea una carpeta nueva y dentro de esa carpeta descomprimi los .RAR
Tambien subo el WInRAR que use para comprimirlos ., para que no alla problemas para ver las fotos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2020)

No tengo el WinRaR me lo pasas... wrar560es.rar


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 13, 2020)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Bueno aca subo lo que encontre entre mi desorden
> Se que tengo mas ...... ¡¡ pero no se donde esta !! ......ja ja ja ja
> ...



locodelafonola te quedo inmensamente agradecido por tan fenomenal aporte, justo era lo que esta buscando, porque ya estaba pensando construirlos con Motor Encoders

Estoy construyendo un prototipo igual al que te indico:


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 13, 2020)

locodelafonola Que tal te parece el Magic Cubo Laser


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 15, 2020)

hola bueno aca van unos consejos para que empeces
Lo primero ....... los rodamientos ., no compres nuevos por ahora ., recicla algunos de por alli ......
¿¿¿¿¿ De donde locoooo...... de donde ?????
AAAAAAACA TAAAAAAA ............

Es un cooler del disipador del micro principal de la placa PC de escritorio (CPU)

Y una vez en esta parte ., te recomiendo que enpujes el eje de las paletas hacia abajo
De esa manera ., es mas facil enpujar desde el otro lado con un metal el rodamiento hacia afuera


Cada cooler tiene dos rodamientos ., te alcanza para aun galvo
Una vez que tenes los rodamientos que es lo primero 
Vamos a buscar los ejes
Los vamos a sacar de aca

O de este otro modelo

Si te fijas tienen dos ejes que son las guias de las cabezas lectoras
Son faciles de sacar porque tienen tornillos en un extremo
Los probas que tal encajan en los rodamientos
Por lo general son exactamente de la medida compatible ., aunque yo me encontre algunos mucho mas chicos
Dejalos largos no los cortes (mas adelante se hace) .,
Ahora vamos a la parte de los imanes ., lo mejor es encimar ., dejandoque se atraigan mutuamente los pedazo
El eje por lo general del DVD tiene unos 4mm de diametro .,  los discos duros de las 386 tiene algunos imanes de ese espesor
Eso son solo dos pedazos al costado del eje ., como la figura que dio de ejemplo el maestro CHAN

Una idea de como efectuar los cortes de los imanes como ejemplo

Bueno ahora la parte dificil....... !!!!! Laaaasssss medidassssss ¡¡¡¡¡ ......el rodamiento es de 8mm (exxterior) ., por lo general ., (hay algunos con 5mm exterior y 2mm para el eje ) peroooooo........
Vms aloss mas comunes que son 8mm ., o sea que haciendo un corte trasversal del eje
Tenemos como minimo lograr una pila de imanes de 10mm x 10mm por lado y unos 20mm de largo (on el eje en medio)
coloca eso 20mm en el centro de la varilla  del largo original (no la cortes todavia)
Esa medidas es porque esta el eje en el centro y es de 4mm  y una vez redondedo quedaria unos 4mm de espesor en el iman (influye mucho en su potencia final )
Otras cosas que tambien molestan ., es el "balanceo" ., aunque no gira completamente si se nota a vibracion
El pegamento a usar .,  de todos los que probe ., fue uno que vienee para fijar esparragos y metales en motores de autos
Aunque tambien despues que los redondie o cilindre ., le alique una capa de soldadura plastica de dos componentes trasparente  que luego tambien cilindre
Eso fue por si se tocan con las bobinas ., que no le saque el barniz aislante y no se poduzca un "corto"
Bueno hasta aca ., esta parte que es lo primero
AAAAAAA importante    no se te ocurra hacer esto

Primero que si te fijas bien el desbaste o rebaje ., produce desbalanceo
Y lo mas importante !!!!! y que no se ve hasta que se produce el desastre ¡¡¡
Es esto

Y no es damciado peso es un pequeño motor CC ., de una impresora de tinta
Pero no va por alli el asunto ., sino que al atraer el iman con el bobindo al energizarce se produce esa deflexion del eje
Aunque no es tanto como en la foto ., si se produce ., o se quiebra el eje ., o se despega el iman
Asi que !!!!!! PROHIBIDO ¡¡¡¡¡
PD: no te puedo mostrar los que hice porque los vendi ., hace algun tiempo por dificultades econmicas ., y un regalito en el . RAR
Te va a encantar
SALUDOS


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 15, 2020)

Juan te la has currado un mogollon, en serio te agradezco mucho ese gran aporte, muchas gracias por la explicación de como construirlo y donde conseguir los componentes para este mismo.

Vale seguiré tus instrucciones al pie de la letra eres Fenomenal Crazy Light 

Anteriormente había visto un Tuto-Tube como el que te indico abajo y estaba pensando hacerlos asi, porque no encontre mucha información sobre la construcción de la bobina o coil galvo, si las vencen pero me gusta es hacerla yo misma, pero me gustaría clonar un galvo y hacer el respectivo mecanizado.




















			https://www.isprs.org/proceedings/XXXVII/congress/3b_pdf/11.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2020)

Hola a todos , en "off topic" mode on , caro Don Jota Jota acaso sacaste tu avatar de aca : http://www.light.com.br/para-residencias/SitePages/default.aspx ?
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , en "off topic" mode on , caro Don Jota Jota acaso sacaste tu avatar de aca : http://www.light.com.br/para-residencias/SitePages/default.aspx ?
> !Saludos desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Ganiel, No funciona el link


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ganiel, No funciona el link


Huuuum , mucho extraño para mi anda de 10 , en todo caso voi buscar otro Link
Aca : https://www.google.com/search?q=lig...0l3j69i60l4.6880j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
En tienpo , lo Avatar de Don Jota Jota es lo logotipo de una enpresa generadora y distribuidora  de energia electrica aca de Brasil , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 15, 2020)

Hola


Jota Jota dijo:


> Juan te la has currado un mogollon, en serio te agradezco mucho ese gran aporte, muchas gracias por la explicación de como construirlo y donde conseguir los componentes para este mismo.


Bueno yo te digo que a los 20K no vamos a llegar
Pero a unos 15k o algo mas........ seguro ¡¡¡¡
Mira ., los comerciales chinos no llegan a 12K  pero dicen ellos que son mas ., por lo tanto mienten
hay un test que se hace con una repoduccion de una imagen . ILD (ilda)
Que te da la velocidad maxima  que alcanzan
Y a ahora la parte dificil de explicar ., es los factores que tendrian que calcularce
Si partis de lo primero ., los rodamientos son usados ., y como estos es totalmente DIY .,
antes que valla a funcionar como se debe ., van a "sufrir" un poco y hasta se pueden romper
Entonces no vale la pena por ahora poner nuevos con menos friccion
Con respecto a los imanes ., como los vas a reciclar.,  no todos van a tener la misma potencia ., que tiene una fornula para calcular su potencia final
Y como tampoco aun no tenes el "cilindro" sobre el eje ., tampoco tenes una medda para enrollar la bobina
Que a su vez tampoco esta definido ., que diametro de alambre se va a usar (hay que conseguirlos toodavia) ..... jejejeje
Asi que todo tranquilo por ahora.....
Ya veremos en su momento el mecanizdo de el cuerpo del galvo ., porque todavia no hay medida de iman ., largo del eje ., ni tamaño de la bobina terminada
Que todo eso hace al tamaño final
saludos ....y adelante con el trabajo


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 15, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , en "off topic" mode on , caro Don Jota Jota acaso sacaste tu avatar de aca : http://www.light.com.br/para-residencias/SitePages/default.aspx ?
> !Saludos desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Me gusto el color  con las L a espejo Ligth, lo encontre Googleando  Light Logomarca Logo Vector (.CDR) Free Download


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Me gusto el color  con las L a espejo Ligth, lo encontre Googleando  Light Logomarca Logo Vector (.CDR) Free Download


! "Sospeche desde lo principio" como ya decia lo saudoso Chapolin Colorado !, Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 15, 2020)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Bueno yo te digo que a los 20K no vamos a llegar
> Pero a unos 15k o algo mas........ seguro ¡¡¡¡
> ...




Hice un prototipo de solo la parte mecánica como para ver que necesito implementar cuando haga uno mecanizado, como lo puedes ver esta hecho de material DIY, tenia unos filtros para cable coaxial como estos:



Me parecieron fenomenales para implementarlos en las pruebas, como la parte inferior es de rosca lo acople a una tapita plástica para ver como se acopla todo y asi quedo el primer prototipo mecánico.



La idea es clonarlo como este:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Hice un prototipo de solo la parte mecánica como para ver que necesito implementar cuando haga uno mecanizado, como lo puedes ver esta hecho de material DIY, tenia unos filtros para cable coaxial como estos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196427
> 
> ...


? Quieres hacer un DC Block casero (DIY) ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 15, 2020)

hola


Jota Jota dijo:


> Hice un prototipo de solo la parte mecánica como para ver que necesito implementar cuando haga uno mecanizado, como lo puedes ver esta hecho de material DIY, tenia unos filtros para cable coaxial como estos:
> Me parecieron fenomenales para implementarlos en las pruebas, como la parte inferior es de rosca lo acople a una tapita plástica para ver como se acopla todo y asi quedo el primer prototipo mecánico.
> La idea es clonarlo como este:


Bueno alli esta la cuestion
Lo principal es el iman y su potencia ., de alli que de manera industrial para usarlos .,  los hacen fabricar a pedido y no son tan faciles de conseguir
Lo mismo el alambre para bobinar., los comerciales usan alambre grueso y pocas vueltas ., por lo tanto calientan mucho
por lo tanto vida ultil limitada
En realidad el alambre que se usa es nada mas y nada menos que el que llevan los manos libres ., desde la salida del celular ., hasta el microfono .,  UEW (alambre esmaltado de uretano)
Son cuatro alambres de (mas o menos) 0,07mm envuelto en fibra de naylon ., que te da mas o menos 0,3 de diametro total
Pero eso si ., el rendimiento del bobinado es 4 veces mayor
Pero es impocible de conseguir ....... y si lo consigo ..... tengo que vender a mi mama para poderlo comprar
De la misma manera ., las carcasa de acero o aleaciones de aluminio ., que se magnetizan con el uso ., y el iman pierde su potencia de apoco . lo ideal es acero inoxidable no magnetico ., pero es mucho mas caro
En cuanto a la forma que va a quedar.,  lo que yo te propongo armar ., en su forma ., va a ser igual que esa  ., solo cambiaran las medidas que aun no sabemos


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 16, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Quieres hacer un DC Block casero (DIY) ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Es un Motor Galvo DIY, implemente un casquillo de un CATV Low Pass Filter 


locodelafonola dijo:


> hola
> 
> Bueno alli esta la cuestion
> Lo principal es el iman y su potencia ., de alli que de manera industrial para usarlos .,  los hacen fabricar a pedido y no son tan faciles de conseguir
> ...



Respecto al imán un colega me va a colaborar en su construcción y la bobina con sus respectivas características es la siguiente:


----------



## endryc1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Bueno , como siempre con dudas. Teniendo los galvos echos perfectamente. ? Cual seria la parte electronica que conformaria el equipo completo ¿ Saludos.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 16, 2020)

El proyector basicamente seria con Raspberry Pi y la electronica seria  la siguiente:











Hay mil maneras de construir un Laser Show con galvos  aquí otro ejemplo:


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 17, 2020)

Holaaaaaaa amigos ., como anda mi amigo cubano queridoooo ., y espectacular trabajo " J . J " ., "GUTA MUCHO"  ese STM je je je je
ESteeee don* endryc1 *ya subi el esquematico del driver que se usa ., pero "fonolizado" claro  ja ja ja ja ja ja ja
Seria este

Yo arme todo esto por el 2012 o 2013 o por alli (no me acuerdo cuando fue ........ que horroooorrrrr )
Pero al traer de nuevo el tema se me refresca lo aprendido ...mas que todo lo que esta mal
La placa de esos driver la rediseñe y compacte porque use componentes comunes  NO SMD
Pero no me acuerdo donde esta jajajajajaja
Aunque es igual en forma y funcionalidad que las comerciales que muetra  J J en la primer foto
Bueno ., armar el galvo  sin tomar  algunas consideraciones importantes afectaran su rendimiento y por lo tanto si se notara en su desempeño
La reproduccion de archivos .ilda lo mejor es por computadora y una tarjeta DAC
el inconvniente de este sistema es que por motivos de seguridad el equipo con los galvos se coloc n altura y mas bien queda alejado de la compu., aparte si es salida serial ., el cable tendria que ser largo ., y es muy costoso el de baja perdida
Si en cambio la placa DAC es con entrada USB ., ya la distancia tendria que ser menor
Ahora existe la posibilidad que el equipo sea DMX (casi la mayoria lo son hoy en dia) la mayoria trabaja con una memoria SD  ., donde se graban y guardan los archivos para reproducir
Es mucho mas facil modificar ., crear ., editar y grabar los archivos .ILD en la compu y luego insertar la SD en el equipo
Y a travez del comando DMX manejar los cambios
Lo unico que no me gusta del circuito con STM .,  usa una memoria pero esta en la placa jajajajajaja  o sea es por el USB o no hay nada jajajajajajajaja
Volviendo al galvo ., si no lo hacemos bien ., tendremos problemas que solucionar con mas trabajo
El juez implacable es el TEST ILDA

Ahora este arcivo se reproduce en 12K y 30K  .,  y nos da vastantes parametros para ver los errores de reproduccon

Aca les dejo el link con mas datos y explicciones
Tuto funciones ILDA TEST
Talvez arme un par de galvos ., pero ya no tengo tanto tiempo como antes
Cualquier duda pregunten no hay problema
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 11, 2021)

Hace poco adquirí un efecto bastante antiguo llamado Gusto, de la fábrica ShowPro (Ness). En principio es algo parecido al Sweeper de Martin, o al Rave de Abstract.

En una web de efectos de iluminación vintage, se puede ver en detalle: Show Pro Gusto

La electrónica de este aparato es la misma para otros de la misma marca (Diva, por ejemplo, un efecto muy similar al que fabricó Arubaro22 y mostró en los inicios de este tema).

Como no pude con mi genio, me tomé la libertad de levantar el diagrama, y aquí lo adjunto en formato pdf para su rápida visualización, y en Circuit Wizard 1.50 listo para verlo simulado (aquí estan todos los valores de los componentes). Lo único que no levanté aún es otra etapa de control del motor dc que se encarga de la "velocidad" de giro, pero hasta acá, ya sería funcional.

Tengo intenciones de recrear este pcb para incorporarlo en unos scan que tengo con motores sincrónicos, y me gustaría "audioritmificarlos".

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 11, 2021)

Aquí ya con el control de velocidad. Aunque el motor es chico, me sorprende el optimismo puesto en los transistores originales que son C1384 y B1041 (1 Amper si no me equivoco). Más aún teniendo en cuenta que este equipo tiene la posibilidad de conectarse a otros equipos (con entrada y salida) de manera paralela al motor.

Espero sea de utilidad, y quiero comentar un detalle sobre un capacitor que está entre la salida de uno de los FF del 4013 y el CLK del otro FF. Paralelo a este capacitor hay un puente; ese puente lo puse porque el Circuit Wizard no quería saber nada con el capacitor (serie a este solo pasaban algunos mV que no permitían hacer trabajar el FF), así que mi manotazo de ahogado fue hacer el puente, salteando entonces el capacitor, pero en el circuito original se emplea el capacitor.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2021)

Hola amigo querido ., un placer leerlo


DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hace poco adquirí un efecto bastante antiguo llamado Gusto, de la fábrica ShowPro (Ness). En principio es algo parecido al Sweeper de Martin, o al Rave de Abstract.
> 
> En una web de efectos de iluminación vintage, se puede ver en detalle: Show Pro Gusto
> 
> ...


Bueno ., yo tengo esta placa clonada para motor C.C. con reductor

Y lo clone a diferencia de tu esquema trabaja con trafo de 12.0.12  y el reguldor de voltje es un 78L08 para la logica de control

Ahora viendo las fotos el link que pasates faltaria lo de los motores que mueven el disco de GOBOS
Que supongo motores A/C asincronicos
Fijate eso y veremos que tengo probado
juan


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 11, 2021)

Ahí está la mejor parte! No tiene motores para mover los gobos!!! La rueda de gobos es como el dial de una radio... tiene una ranura en la tapa por donde sobresale y se selecciona el gobo a mano. Tiene cuatro gobos: uno compuesto por seis orificios, otro por quince, otro por cuatro ranuras, y el cuarto que es un circulo de unos 19mm de diámetro. Como el equipo se compone de dos proyectores, se puede seleccionar un gobo en cada proyector. Desde mi punto de vista es tan simple que es genial. En verdad me gusta mucho este efecto. El que quería en realidad era el Sweeper, pero no lo conseguí por ningún lado. Desconozco si los extinguieron o los estan celando.

Otro detalle es sobre los colores. El cilindo de espejos está compuesto por espejos comunes con acetato colocado delante. Proyecta muy bien.

Lamentablemente me encuentro en una dicotomía... Quiero dejarlo tan original como se pueda, pero no estoy seguro que valga la pena comprar las lamparas; son caras, consumen mucho y generan mucho calor. Tengo lamparas led para colocarle, pero debo retirar los zócalos (con el sistema de palanca que levanta la lampara) y los ventiladores porque las nuevas lamparas son más largas. Más aún con su zócalo. De cualquier manera, estoy considerando darle otra disposición a los ventiladores porque, aunque led, las lamparas también se calientan, y si bien el uso será intermitente, quiero asegurar la mayor vida útil.
Creo que no me permite editar el comentario anterior para unificar los mensajes. Al final logré recuperar el "bastidor" de las lamparas. Simplemente corté un remache y se separó el zócalo original. De esta manera pude colocar la lampara led aprovechando el mismo sistema de sujeción y relevamiento a palanca que traía el efecto.
y aunque quedan apretados contra el zócalo de la lampara, no hay necesidad de quitar, ni ubicar de otra manera los ventiladores.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2021)

Bueno, entonces subo lo que tengo y espero que sirva.
El tamaño es 1:1 y la hoja de impresión es Formato A4.
Que disfruten el montaje.
Juan.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 11, 2021)

Está muy bueno. Se agradece locodelafonola.

Hace un ratito terminé de colocarle las lamparas al Gusto. Proyecta decentamente, aunque claro que con las originales sería mejor, pero no hay dinero jaja. Los ventiladores los di vuelta, de modo que ahora en vez de extraer aire caliente, ingresan aire "frío". Esto lo hice porque el zócalo de la lampara queda contra el ventilador y en la disposición original frenaba el rotor; ahora eso no pasa.


----------

